# AXI0M 2.4 Discussion [Please use this thread for ROM topics]



## droidth3ory

Ya know... 8 months ago I was just a user that made a ROM, I still consider myself the same, and those that have been around me for a time know I have ALWAYS only considered myself that. That mentality is what has always kept my patience, passion, and the fun I have making things. I have always learned, looked up to and showed nothing but respect to the Devs, I promote and retweet their ROMs, always talk highly, and have always been impressed with the cool shit they have done. Up until today, I thought the respect I have always showed was something I have received... but that is NOT the case. I have always thought the comradery in the community was a awesome thing, the more and more have have been part of it, I have realized that was not always the case, but still a great thing none the less. Not until now did I realize there is nothing but snakes in the grass ready to strike. Devs I have spoke with on numerous occasions, asked questions to and answered questions for are NOT collegues nor E Friends and too be honest, I am quite surprised that I was completely unaware of the intentions.​
Now with all that said, I have NEVER Claimed my build to be pure AOSP, Full CM9, or VZW Leak Based. I compile some AOSP, Use soem of the cool stuff CM has brought to us, and use system apps from the leak because they work. I NEVER gave the impression my ROM was anything it wasn't.. As my Thread Title has always said "[ROM] AXI0M". That is all it was... Simply a ROM. I ALWAYS gave credit to the big boys that made cool stuff or patched things that I have used. I always made my own edits, my own tweaks and I have always been proud of what came out the other end, and judging by the people that run the ROMS, I have reason to be proud. The reason for all the hours, and the time is simple... I did not do for donations, i did not do it for popularity, and I did not do it as a job. I have fun learning and using what is finished. Unlike MANY.. I NEVER asked for donations, when I did receive them I ALWAYS responded with a email showing my appreciation. Hell, I have refunded some that were just TOO large. It was NEVER about that. And further more... I only paid for the hosting with any donations I have received. I don't campaign for people to buy me a phone, I buy my own. It is MY Hobby, My Fun, and My Phone. I am 35 years old, I built my business from nothing over 15 years ago and I am still a well respected builder and I am there everyday with my guys working. I am not some pompous guy sitting behind his computer trolling others, checking my PayPal in the next browser tab.​
This is (What I thought) was a community of Open Source, something we all get together and work on where Users turn into to Dev and Themers and something cool gets produced. Instead, it is politics, post count, popularity, and donation tallies. People calling other people thieves for using OPEN SOURCE, Fixes, and Mods others have done. Kind of like you/we are all doing from Google.​
Anyway.. I have enjoyed doing this for the time I have been. It has been great, and with the exception of the ones referred to I have made friends and met some cool people. But I don't want to be apart of this drama, nonsense, and kid games that come along with this HOBBY. Nothing but repect to everyone who have stood by me and have had fun running the ROMS. Much love!! There are A LOT of talented DEVs around, so there will always be cool stuff to run.







Rock on,​
Jason​


----------



## idle0095

LINKS ARE LIVE
*For anyone else that wants this ROM 2.3 and the other mirrors are bogged down I have it on my mediafire. Also Link to Theme & Zram How To.*

IF YOU FIND THESE MIRRORS USEFUL HIT THE THANKS BUTTON TO THE RIGHT.

*WIPE EVERYTHING TO INSTALL V2.3, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO... EXPECT ISSUES.*
_My Mirrors_
Always check MD5

Stock Live wallappers LINK http://bit.ly/u6dUnm

*OTHER Mirrors *

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
http://bit.ly/u0Gy8F

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Best theme so far. |TH3M3||AXI0M| HON3YCR3AM - The blind man's theme. The OP is really good. Here is a direct link to the theme. Coming Soon
Link to Thread http://rootzwiki.com...ind-mans-theme/

TAKEN FROM User (30br)
*For everyone that can't enable zram*

Download Busybox from the market. Open busybox let it install. Now go back into terminal and enable zram. I just did it. 
Link to Busy box. Android Market http://bit.ly/rpAMIa


----------



## brkshr

Excellent!!!


----------



## jess086

Thanks man. Just been waiting on u. Lol. Been flashing and testing everything just playing around till now. What mods r u looking for to make this thing the best?


----------



## tatuud

This looks great. Can we use rom manager, boot into that recovery and load this rom? thanks


----------



## JRJ442

I've been waiting for this. My Nexus loves you DT = )


----------



## JWellington

Saw this one just in time! trying it out NOW!


----------



## Blazin Blake

Hell yea been running this for about 2 hours now....


----------



## droidth3ory

Search Bar Removal, Soft Keys Mods, 1% Battery, Advanced Power Menu, and more are coming. Resourcing has set me back some.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> Search Bar Removal, Soft Keys Mods, 1% Battery, Advanced Power Menu, and more are coming. Resourcing has set me back some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome. Cant wait to see some mods. Just about ready to flash this.


----------



## Droidrev71

Wiping data doesnt zap memory like unlocking bootloader right?


----------



## droidth3ory

Droidrev71 said:


> Wiping data doesnt zap memory like unlocking bootloader right?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

As long as you have CWR... No.


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Awesome news!..All the best dev's are now working on the Nexus.. <happy dance>


----------



## Berzerker

Note that just because you can enable restore, it doesn't actually work...at least not for me.


----------



## droidth3ory

Berzerker said:


> Note that just because you can enable restore, it doesn't actually work...at least not for me.


It works... make sure you check it in setup and open your Market once. 
I have flashed multiple times and it always restores.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

Ok so this will be my 4th time wiping and setting my phone back up today...lol.

Edit: Does this ROM have Google wallet included?


----------



## Berzerker

droidth3ory said:


> It works... make sure you check it in setup and open your Market once.
> I have flashed multiple times and it always restores.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ah, I see you have some kind of workaround...02 would just restore during setup.


----------



## droidth3ory

bp328i said:


> Ok so this will be my 4th time wiping and setting my phone back up today...lol.
> 
> Edit: Does this ROM have Google wallet included?


Not included... But the hacked one does work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidModderX

Stoked for this Glad to see the first Th3oryRom on GNEX!


----------



## Redflea

bp328i said:


> Ok so this will be my 4th time wiping and setting my phone back up today...lol.
> 
> Edit: Does this ROM have Google wallet included?


What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. ;-)

All I can say is thank goodness for TIBU! Although I'm going to let restore run if it does work for me, like the idea of a completely fresh setup.


----------



## starscrean718

Love your ROMs DT,It's been my favorite since the TB.,,Question,can I flash in if I'm on 4.0.2?


----------



## kidserious

Thanks man, this looks like exactly what I was looking for!

Meh


----------



## droidth3ory

starscrean718 said:


> Love your ROMs DT,It's been my favorite since the TB.,,Question,can I flash in if I'm on 4.0.2?


Yes sir... Follow the instructions and you will be good.


----------



## Shadows9909

starscrean718 said:


> Love your ROMs DT,It's been my favorite since the TB.,,Question,can I flash in if I'm on 4.0.2?


Should be able to, wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache though.


----------



## GTvert90

Your work on the bionic was the shit... and if its anything like that by the time I get this flashed there's gonna be 12 add ons for it :-D


----------



## biggiephat

Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


----------



## GTvert90

biggiephat said:


> Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


He said it works... and I've used it on other 4.0.3 roms.


----------



## wera750

biggiephat said:


> Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


Sure have! I been running this for a few days, even when it was built off of 4.0.2. Never had a problem with Google wallet.


----------



## brkshr

Beautiful boot animation!!!


----------



## jakebites

Dibs


----------



## jess086

everything is working fine. apps auto load from market. have not used walet cause i dont use it. but all else is working.thanks man


----------



## Redflea

biggiephat said:


> Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


The google wallet apk posted at droid life definitely works. I've used it on Rootzboat.


----------



## ridobe

Hot damn. I'll be back in a minute.

edit: This, and Imoseyon stating he's got a kernel on the way....


----------



## droidth3ory

brkshr said:


> Beautiful boot animation!!!


It is... Lethanis killed it!! Better than I hoped for. I have another sweet one also.


----------



## Redflea

jakebites said:


> Dibs


LOL... Shotgun!

Man, download speed is painful...


----------



## jawonder

biggiephat said:


> Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


You can Backup Google Wallet with Titanium Backup and then restore after install, that's what i've been doing .


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> LOL... Shotgun!
> 
> Man, download speed is painful...


yeah.. I just got a email from GoDaddy. It is getting slammed. Mirrors ARE welcome. lol


----------



## wera750

droidth3ory said:


> It is... Lethanis killed it!! Better than I hoped for. I have another sweet one also.


Don't hold out!


----------



## idle0095

53 min on DL. LOL. Means your rom work is the best,


----------



## GreenJeans

Shit yes! More DT goodness in my pocket...

Yeah, scrapped the razr


----------



## jawonder

Nice Bootanimation and market restore works fine.


----------



## Pleirosei

Does this have the original ICS camera sounds, or the crappy ones that I have seen on other 4.0.3 ROMS that seem to be in the 4.0.3 source. If it doesn't, where can I find the .ogg file for it?


----------



## PaulG1488

Wow what a pleasure to have dt working on the gnex as well


----------



## droidth3ory

Pleirosei said:


> Does this have the original ICS camera sounds, or the crappy ones that I have seen on other 4.0.3 ROMS that seem to be in the 4.0.3 source. If it doesn't, where can I find the .ogg file for it?


All original sounds, notifications and ringtones.


----------



## Daimoncode

o yeah, love droidth3ory roms


----------



## Berzerker

http://berz.me/other/toro/ZYGOT3_1.3_AOSP_4.0.3_SIGNED_FINAL_NOMODS.zip

Mirror.


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> All original sounds, notifications and ringtones.


That is nice to know...


----------



## jakebites

I pulled that camera sound from the stock rom


----------



## inline6power

please tell me the verizon visual voicemail will work? i am one of those only guys that actually really like the stock vvm apk. thanks. works fine on HD 2.1.1 but it did not work on birdmans build.


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> please tell me the verizon visual voicemail will work? i am one of those only guys that actually really like the stock vvm apk. thanks. works fine on HD 2.1.1 but it did not work on birdmans build.


I incorporated all the VZW stuff to help keep features.. Should have no issues.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Berzerker said:


> http://berz.me/other/toro/ZYGOT3_1.3_AOSP_4.0.3_SIGNED_FINAL_NOMODS.zip
> 
> Mirror.


Thank you sir.. I will add to the OP.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Apps restoring as they should.. #winning


----------



## idle0095

whats this i hear about the soft keys being able to be ics blue in color?


----------



## droidnp

Thanks been waiting for your ROM.


----------



## droidth3ory

Thanks to berserker!!! Mirror is in the OP. GoDaddy will probably send you a Christmas Card. LOL


----------



## 2defmouze

YESSS... been waiting since I got this phone saturday for a th3oryrom... everyone is in for some real treats now







)))

Thanks DT!!


----------



## wideopn11

Mirror does not seem to be working at the moment. At least not the link in the OP.
Got it downloaded now, I haven't seen a thread blow up like this in a long time.
Thanks for the ROM.


----------



## Pleirosei

droidth3ory, thank-you for making sure those camera sounds were in your rom. I greatly appreciated it. Taking pics in other 4.0.3 roms was irritating to the ears, greatly appreciate it. The mods you are making, will those be optional?


----------



## Jiibus

Would superwipe lite suffice for the wiping process? Or does it not do the same wiping as the steps you put?


----------



## a2thejay23

Jiibus said:


> Would superwipe lite suffice for the wiping process? Or does it not do the same wiping as the steps you put?


worked just fine for me


----------



## droidth3ory

Jiibus said:


> Would superwipe lite suffice for the wiping process? Or does it not do the same wiping as the steps you put?


I can't see why not. I have not used it first hand though. I have flashed MANY times the same way without issues of bleeding files anywhere.


----------



## inline6power

verizon visual voice mail does in fact work. YOU ARE THE MAN. thanks for another great rom bud. feel like the good ole tbolt days now lol.


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> verizon visual voice mail does in fact work. YOU ARE THE MAN. thanks for another great rom bud. feel like the good ole tbolt days now lol.


Great to here man... Have a APK? I can put it in the OP for those that want it.


----------



## Redflea

Just installed, only 35 of about 90 Apps restored: had to do the rest via TiBU.

other than that the ROM seems very smooth.


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> Great to here man... Have a APK? I can put it in the OP for those that want it.


yeah give me a sec and i will dp it.


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Apps restore, no calender sync issue, no maps failed login issue.. Awesomesauce!


----------



## texmex7265

amazing rom. thanks so much. everythings works well, but i only have two problems. I can't seem to purchase any apps from the market and my phone freezes on the white battery icon whenever i plug my phone into the computer whenever it's completely off. is anyone experiencing these two problems?


----------



## brkshr

Google music won't update ''Error - Package file was not signed correctly. Uninstall the previous copy of the app and try again.'

Same problem with birdmans GApps

Edit: just music not G+


----------



## bp328i

Here is another mirror

http://www.multiupload.com/I91BUX0242

And here is a copy of the Google Wallet app I have been using and it works 100%.

http://www.multiupload.com/06M7CZ6IAI


----------



## je2345

You made my fudgeing day droidth3ory. I have been waiting for you to come to the nexus!!! Thanks


----------



## jesssiii

droidth3ory said:


> Install:
> [*]Download the ROM
> [*]Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> [*]Under Advanced Format /System


I formatted /system yesterday and got bootlooped, then found my SD contents were gone. I'm sure it's something I did wrong, but just clarifying: 
It's safe to format /system in advanced?

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## staticx57

I flashed this over Anroid Revolution HD 2.1.2 which was flashed over 2.1.1. I haven't ran into any problems at all and everything is super smooth. I also installed the button mod which was for Rootzboat. Seems like a nice ROM so far. Shrug.


----------



## droidth3ory

brkshr said:


> Google music won't update ''Error - Package file was not signed correctly. Uninstall the previous copy of the app and try again.'
> 
> Same problem with birdmans GApps
> 
> Edit: just music not G+


It is the new API. I will update it when its ready.


----------



## droidth3ory

bp328i said:


> Here is another mirror
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/I91BUX0242
> 
> And here is a copy of the Google Wallet app I have been using and it works 100%.
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/06M7CZ6IAI


Added to the OP. Thank You sir.


----------



## wera750

Now we all need to start a petition to get DHacker over here doing some of his UI work!!


----------



## Character Zero

Seems GTA 3 is not showing up in the Market. It was for 4.0.2, bought it earlier today but now it won't even show up. bummer.


----------



## wera750

We could make t-shirts like on American chopper that say "Free DHacker" lmao


----------



## jess086

is there any way to stop the scrolling wall paper man? As for the verizon data widget all u have to do is download the login app from market and it works great.


----------



## gearsofwar

Love your work! My last flash of your rom was using Kinetx and made my bionic smooth and fast. Now, I know you won't disappoint!


----------



## inline6power

here is the working google wallet that does in fact work with this rom as well as the verizon visual voicemail which infact works also.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27512566/com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel-2.apk

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27512566/vvm.apk


----------



## droidth3ory

jess086 said:


> The real question is do u have the new radio flashed yet man? Any better ?


New Radio is in... Seems good. I have great signal here so it is hard to say.,


----------



## droidth3ory

Testing Softkey and 1% battery Mod now.


----------



## inline6power

radio helped my status big time. have spotty 4g in the house and all roms only gave me 3g. tbolt would hold 4g though. new radio, its holding 4g in the house with out a lick.


----------



## Jiibus

App restore isn't restoring a majority of my apps. It will start off with them all, but after a few minutes only about 1/3 will actually download and install.


----------



## inline6power

only thing i can find wrong is rom manager is a little funky for me on this build. thats what i use to boot into recovery since we dont have that mod yet and as soon as i hit reboot recovery, rom manager freezes, other than that, this rom is AWESOME

EDIT- problem fixed in rom manager. had a little tibu hiccup.


----------



## babadush

> Whats not working:
> [*]NOTHING


I love when a developer says this.


----------



## bp328i

inline6power said:


> only thing i can find wrong is rom manager is a little funky for me on this build. thats what i use to boot into recovery since we dont have that mod yet and as soon as i hit reboot recovery, rom manager freezes, other than that, this rom is AWESOME


Download Quick Boot from the market...It's great...It lets you reboot, recovery, bootloader, power off.


----------



## KlugN

inline6power said:


> this rom by far. hd was nice but 4.0.3 is MUCH fastter. expecially when hitting the multitask button and slidding screens threw the widget area.


So then my next question (not necessarily for you), is this ROM based off of an official 4.0.3 for the Gnex or the one for the GSII? I didn't think we had an official OTA for 4.0.3 for our phones yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> only thing i can find wrong is rom manager is a little funky for me on this build. thats what i use to boot into recovery since we dont have that mod yet and as soon as i hit reboot recovery, rom manager freezes, other than that, this rom is AWESOME


QuickBoot works perfect.







I am working on the Advanced Power menu Now.


----------



## xjujux

it is just me or is the camera slow? and if so how do we go about fixing that cause mine lags somewhat


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> QuickBoot works perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Advanced Power menu Now.


you the man


----------



## bp328i

droidth3ory said:


> Testing Softkey and 1% battery Mod now.


Please tell me these will be two mods and not just one. I like the stock soft keys but also like battery %


----------



## idefiler6

Can I get away with a data wipe/cache/dalvik wipe if coming from Birdman's 4.0.3 rom with Fabolous' 1.35ghz kernel? Or should I completely go back to stock? I am so used to 2nd init and other locked bootloader bullshit that this is a new arena for me entirely.


----------



## mikeinrichmond

idefiler6 said:


> Can I get away with a data wipe/cache/dalvik wipe if coming from Birdman's 4.0.3 rom with Fabolous' 1.35ghz kernel? Or should I completely go back to stock? I am so used to 2nd init and other locked bootloader bullshit that this is a new arena for me entirely.


Wipe it all is fine, I did the same. Welcome to a real unlocked device..


----------



## babadush

gearsofwar said:


> Love your work! My last flash of your rom was using Kinetx and made my bionic smooth and fast. Now, I know you won't disappoint!


My friend flashed that last night. It's great


----------



## DroidRC1

So does the new 4.0.3 radio work with this ROM?


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Happy to report the new radios are working fine on the Rom..







If you don't know, here is the link. :

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


----------



## droidth3ory

idefiler6 said:


> Can I get away with a data wipe/cache/dalvik wipe if coming from Birdman's 4.0.3 rom with Fabolous' 1.35ghz kernel? Or should I completely go back to stock? I am so used to 2nd init and other locked bootloader bullshit that this is a new arena for me entirely.


You can try whatever you like... But now you're on the limited support list for starnge bugs. LOL. Right there with my logging of all you Titanium Backup users. I watching you.


----------



## babadush

Mustang302LX said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


I'm on a 4.0.2 build. Will it work or do I have to be on 4.0.3?


----------



## gearsofwar

HELP! I was wiping before I flash the rom. I think the up and down volume because it's jumps by two and I hit power by mistake.....I dont know what happen....Now I got an android sitting there with a spinning globe. Please help!


----------



## Mustang302LX

droidth3ory said:


> You can try whatever you like... But now you're on the limited support list for starnge bugs. LOL. Right there with my logging of all you Titanium Backup users. I watching you.


Don't be hatin' on TiBu man! lol I love restoring my apps and app data. NEVER system stuff though! Can't be starting Cut The Rope and Blast Monkeys over everytime you guys rock out another awesome ROM.


----------



## 2defmouze

Haha TiBu works so much better than on the bionic days though lol!

I'm up and running 100% here DT.. everything seems great, apps restored (though not all for some reason, no biggie, had TiBu for the rest







), wallet is working... no complaints whatsoever.. well except that whatever you did to make boot time quicker was too much... I just rebooted and missed the sweet boot animation because I looked away for a few seconds! lol

Th3ORYROM 4 LIFE!

ps... sending you a few beers worth right now since its been a while and you've been making my phones awesome for months now







Thanks bro!


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> HELP! I was wiping before I flash the rom. I think the up and down volume because it's jumps by two and I hit power by mistake.....I dont know what happen....Now I got an android sitting there with a spinning globe. Please help!


Press your power button and the menu will come back... Using your Vol Dwn cycle the menu twice and it will re-enable the back button..


----------



## droidth3ory

Mustang302LX said:


> Don't be hatin' on TiBu man! lol I love restoring my apps and app data. NEVER system stuff though! Can't be starting Cut The Rope and Blast Monkeys over everytime you guys rock out another awesome ROM.


HAHA.. Anyone that has been in my Threads knows exactly how I feel about TiBu. LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX

droidth3ory said:


> HAHA.. Anyone that has been in my Threads knows exactly how I feel about TiBu. LOL


Haha I know man just giving you grief! I know what you mean I've seen people restore far too much with TiBu and it then becomes frustrating to help them with issues.


----------



## flameinthefire

hows the battery life


----------



## reverepats

gearsofwar said:


> HELP! I was wiping before I flash the rom. I think the up and down volume because it's jumps by two and I hit power by mistake.....I dont know what happen....Now I got an android sitting there with a spinning globe. Please help!


Yeah it happened t me and I freaked out hahaha. It enables and disables the back button. Just enable it by hitting the Up or down button a few times real fast until u see it enable. I'm not sure what the right sequence is but it will enable if u do that. Trust me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thepsyntyst

my favorite softkey setup
recent home back search with circle one percent battery 1%

http://www.mediafire.com/?opl4se8xcl6k1qp

fabs softkey layout blue with circle battery 1%

http://www.mediafire.com/?3okd5d77kq39vou

fabs softkey layout blue with bar battery 1%

http://www.mediafire.com/?nyz04kgh6p0tw90

i just put these together im in no way a dev or a themer just a compiler


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

So this is the first ROM I've used with app restore...HECK YEAH. Thanks so much man.


----------



## Jiibus

thepsyntyst said:


> my favorite softkey setup
> recent home back search with circle one percent battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...opl4se8xcl6k1qp
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with circle battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...3okd5d77kq39vou
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with bar battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...nyz04kgh6p0tw90
> 
> i just put these together im in no way a dev or a themer just a compiler


So you've confirmed they all work with this rom?


----------



## Pleirosei

Hello sir, the ROM is great. There is still the bug there that when you power off the phone while charging it, it gets stuck at the charging screen. Many have also experienced this with other ROMs. It was an issue with Android Revolution HD 2.1.1, but I believe they fixed it in 2.1.2. Holla at their change notes and ask the person credited for the fix if you want to speak with him. Thanks for the ROM, it is very solid, stable and smooth. Best of the 4.0.3 I've tried so far.


----------



## wera750

flameinthefire said:


> hows the battery life


It hasn't even been out for a 2 hours yet. No one can give an accurate description of battery life lol.


----------



## droidth3ory

I assume any MODs for 4.0.3 can work. I wouldn't add them to the ROM before you flash, I assure you there will be signuture issues.

Flashing with a simple Cache and Dalvik wipe should be no problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dontfeedthenerd

Pleirosei said:


> Hello sir, the ROM is great. There is still the bug there that when you power off the phone while charging it, it gets stuck at the charging screen. Many have also experienced this with other ROMs. It was an issue with Android Revolution HD 2.1.1, but I believe they fixed it in 2.1.2. Holla at their change notes and ask the person credited for the fix if you want to speak with him. Thanks for the ROM, it is very solid, stable and smooth. Best of the 4.0.3 I've tried so far.


Yea I've had this happen to me as well. interestingly enough, doesn't happen during a reboot.


----------



## gearsofwar

Hello, what do you guys do with the setcpu? Why would it not move up and down? If I select performance, it's locked in at 1350 but if I set to the default, it stays only at 350.


----------



## Berzerker

I'm having issues getting a % battery mod to flash. It just nukes SystemUI.apk and doesn't work. I'd just like a simple % battery overlay without any softkey mods for this if anyone has anything confirmed working.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Here's one of the awesome wallpapers not included that works on this ROM. It's the Black Hole Live Wallpaper. It's one of google's wallpapers, not mine.

Black Hole Live Wallpaper Download

And a screenshot to show you guys...


----------



## Lehthanis

brkshr said:


> Beautiful boot animation!!!


Thanks! I'm pleased with it too! I only wish I could see it in it's glory on a nexus of my own!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidRC1

thepsyntyst said:


> my favorite softkey setup
> recent home back search with circle one percent battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?opl4se8xcl6k1qp
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with circle battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3okd5d77kq39vou
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with bar battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nyz04kgh6p0tw90
> 
> i just put these together im in no way a dev or a themer just a compiler


Thanks working great


----------



## grayzweb

Flashed this. Awesome. Thank You.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lehthanis said:


> Thanks! I'm pleased with it too! I only wish I could see it in it's glory on a nexus of my own!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That was your work? Truly great man! I almost want to keep rebooting to watch it


----------



## Lehthanis

2defmouze said:


> That was your work? Truly great man! I almost want to keep rebooting to watch it


Yeah, my second boot anim. Glad it's well received! My previous boot anim was for steel droid on the og Droid. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

droidth3ory said:


> QuickBoot works perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Advanced Power menu Now.


Used Quickboot for couple years, always works perfectly.

Has anyone actually formated /system in advanced on RM? I did it all the time on my DInc, but the 1 time I did it on this phone, I had a bad experience which may or may not be related.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## mikeinrichmond

DT You should try and hit up @unstableapps on Twitter. He figured out a way to increase the font size for the menus in CWM, which not only is much easier to see, it also has the added benefit of making it so the vol up/down button don't jump around on the menu choices any longer..


----------



## 2defmouze

jesssiii said:


> Used Quickboot for couple years, always works perfectly.
> 
> Has anyone actually formated /system in advanced on RM? I did it all the time on my DInc, but the 1 time I did it on this phone, I had a bad experience which may or may not be related.
> 
> ~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


I don't use RM for anything, I just trust CWM more. Have never had a problem formatting /system in cwm.. especially with th3ory rom's where he usually tells you to anyway


----------



## gearsofwar

Wow runs great!


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Definitely the best ROM I've run so far.


----------



## thepsyntyst

thepsyntyst said:


> my favorite softkey setup
> recent home back search with circle one percent battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...opl4se8xcl6k1qp
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with circle battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...3okd5d77kq39vou
> 
> fabs softkey layout blue with bar battery 1%
> 
> http://www.mediafire...nyz04kgh6p0tw90
> 
> i just put these together im in no way a dev or a themer just a compiler


all of these have worked for me on this rom


----------



## Droidx316

The best rom out there to date so far. this thing flies with ease. silky smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Timmaaay4

rom is running very well. thanks D-Th3ory


----------



## burntorangefan

Weird...just flashed with full data and dalvik wipe...but apps didn't restore. Had to use TiBu...









Everything else is good so far.


----------



## 2defmouze

burntorangefan said:


> Weird...just flashed with full data and dalvik wipe...but apps didn't restore. Had to use TiBu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is good so far.


Did you open market? Mine did not begin restoring until I opened the Market and clicked through the TOS or whatever its called


----------



## akellar

Anyone able to set transparent widgetsoid widget in notification dropdown on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## burntorangefan

2defmouze said:


> Did you open market? Mine did not begin restoring until I opened the Market and clicked through the TOS or whatever its called


Yep, had to to download TiBu! Ironic, I know...


----------



## Fatsix

akellar said:


> Anyone able to set transparent widgetsoid widget in notification dropdown on this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


I think the background isn't set right in ASOP roms. It causes the widgets to grey out. I also couldn't get the reboot widget to work either. That and the cyan dialer backround are my only two issues, well more mods would be nice.


----------



## Sing1gniS

Can't seem to purchase apps from the market. I can dowload free ones just fine, but it errors out on purchases.


----------



## droidth3ory

Sing1gniS said:


> Can't seem to purchase apps from the market. I can dowload free ones just fine, but it errors out on purchases.


That was my bad when I finished the public release. Update will fix it . Until then it is your DroidTh3ory budget plan. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jess086

new radios work great with this rom with no issues. if they r that much better or not its still too early to tell. let you know by tomorrow or so if you all havent already flashed it. haha


----------



## jess086

droidth3ory said:


> That was my bad when I finished the public release. Update will fix it . Until then it is your DroidTh3ory budget plan. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


love livin on that plan man. sorry to ask again, but any way to not have the wallpaper scroll?


----------



## bp328i

jess086 said:


> love livin on that plan man. sorry to ask again, but any way to not have the wallpaper scroll?


You might what to try Wallpaper Wizardrii from the market


----------



## wrightperspective

I got the G-Nex on release date but this is my first Rom I am flashing. I held out for one with no issues and everything working and this seems to be the one. Here we go...


----------



## JRJ442

CM9 is going to have to impress me to take this roms place. So smooth and fast. Love it. And it actually says Verizon Wireless in the dropdown...lol. I've tried Gummy and Rootzboat. Definitely sticking with this one. Flashed the new radio and Fabs kernel too = )


----------



## DeviceSettings

This ROM is fantastic, thanks for all of your hardwork. I cant purchase any market apps, anyone esle having this issue? When I click to buy I get an error and retry message. But I can purchase if I access the market directly from my browser.


----------



## Blunderbuss

When you say everything works, does that include the "green screen" special effects in the camcorder? Flashing now, we'll find out soon...

Oh wow, yeah it works- very nice.


----------



## je2345

So far so good. So fast and smooth. Only glitch I've had consistently is when browsing the web the browser just closes on me. Ex. Reading an article on NYtimes.com about att T-Mobile merger and reading it for about 10sec and browser just closes and when I reopen it on back to homepage. Other than this this rom is simply smoother and faster than every other I've tried. Now to see how battery will be especially with new radio. Thanks again!


----------



## droidth3ory

je2345 said:


> So far so good. So fast and smooth. Only glitch I've had consistently is when browsing the web the browser just closes on me. Ex. Reading an article on NYtimes.com about att T-Mobile merger and reading it for about 10sec and browser just closes and when I reopen it on back to homepage. Other than this this rom is simply smoother and faster than every other I've tried. Now to see how battery will be especially with new radio. Thanks again!


Make sure you have Flash installed.


----------



## je2345

Flash is installed. Its weird I think my phone really hates that damn article. I've read other articles on numerous sites but as soon as I read that article it closes on me. Lol. Still a phenomenal ROM!!


----------



## thescreensavers

^ I have had that issue on the Browser on the Stock rom, it got kinda annoying, happens once in a while.


----------



## Mustang302LX

DeviceSettings said:


> This ROM is fantastic, thanks for all of your hardwork. I cant purchase any market apps, anyone esle having this issue? When I click to buy I get an error and retry message. But I can purchase if I access the market directly from my browser.


Go to market.android.com on computer and check your list of devices.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's a known issue right now.


----------



## Redflea

Mustang302LX said:


> Go to market.android.com on computer and check your list of devices.


I'm having the same issue... This was resolved on Birdman's ROM, so should be fixable here, too. You can buy via web market, not on the device. I hope this is the first priority to fix.


----------



## wrightperspective

How do I get to the screen that has the Scaling on Demand, etc.?


----------



## akellar

Redflea said:


> I'm having the same issue... This was resolved on Birdman's ROM, so should be fixable here, too. You can buy via web market, not on the device. I hope this is the first priority to fix.


Guys read the thread, he already said he knows about it and will fix in an update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gearsofwar

Same here. I can't buy any games! Lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

wrightperspective said:


> How do I get to the screen that has the Scaling on Demand, etc.?


Install NoFrills.


----------



## gearsofwar

wrightperspective said:


> How do I get to the screen that has the Scaling on Demand, etc.?


Its using setcpu. I've been asking peeps since coming from Droid bionic that never uses it. Download setcpu but I don't know what the other setting does.


----------



## jlambeth1

Damn, just as I finish configuring Rootzboat, I see this awesomeness. Rootzboat seems awesome so far except when I try to unlock the phone, the screen likes to go off randomly. I'm about to install this and I can't wait to get back on a DT ROM. Loved your work on my Tbolt.


----------



## WormDoes

Does the stock (no search) blue soft keys/battery percent work on this? Been waiting for a 100% working 4.0.3 before making the jump for .2 and looks like this is it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm using the white keys and battery % mod in the RootzBoat thread with no issues. Dunno about the blue keys one.

Keep in mind this isn't 100% until he gets the market issue fixed.


----------



## tatuud

this rom is super smooth so far. i am trying a different kernal with no issues so far. the only thing issue i see so far is "rom manager" says it stopped working when i go into recovery but then it goes into recovery anyways. other than that this rom is awesome.


----------



## drhodus32

Only a matter of time th3ory...I had to get the nexus too...once a doubter, soon as I held it and fastboot oem unlock...haven't put the damn thing down...my razr feels neglected lol...
ROM looks good man...as always...keep up the good work!


----------



## thescreensavers

Once in a while my phone vibrates and asks me to email logs, I suppose an error occurred but nothing in the UI that would alert me other then my phone asking to email logs. How do I turn this off?


----------



## Blunderbuss

So if I had to get back to 4.02, can I restore a nandroid of this ROM without going through the original install steps?


----------



## Htimez2

the advanced menu mod that out now for 4.0.3 make this rom bootloop just so you guys know, thanx for the rom.


----------



## Htimez2

APM_AB_LTE_ICL53F.zip will make it bootloop just so you guys, hopefully theory will make his own advanced power menu soon, than for all your hard work. does anyone know why this mod doesnt work though?


----------



## grayzweb

Woke up this morning to some data issues... data signal icon grey. Tried doing a *228, and said call not sent. tried making calls from contacts, and they connected OK. Weird!

Also rebooted, and still the same. I had Market restoring last night, don't know if that caused it or not.

Thinking of reflashing rom.


----------



## 4gvn4lyf

grayzweb said:


> Woke up this morning to some data issues... data signal icon grey. Tried doing a *228, and said call not sent. tried making calls from contacts, and they connected OK. Weird!
> 
> Also rebooted, and still the same. I had Market restoring last night, don't know if that caused it or not.
> 
> Thinking of reflashing rom.


Verizon is having data issues. Out all over the country


----------



## droidth3ory

Testing 1.3.1 now.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jess086

droidth3ory said:


> Testing 1.3.1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


damn man u r out of control. Haha. Can not wait. Let me know if u need testers but I'm sure u have got them standing in line

Hey don't know if u can fix it, its not ur rom for sure as its been doing it from stock. Bluetooth will show active but when u answer a call Bluetooth doesn't work. Then it will just turn back on. Seems to drop off and on at times. Any ideas??


----------



## GTvert90

thescreensavers said:


> Once in a while my phone vibrates and asks me to email logs, I suppose an error occurred but nothing in the UI that would alert me other then my phone asking to email logs. How do I turn this off?


 the system is crashing took me a while to figure it out on rootzboat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Will this mod work with this rom








* 1% mod With or Without SoftKey Mod NOW! [Updating]*

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-1-mod-with-or-without-softkey-mod-now-updating/


----------



## NateDogg11

Since it has SU included, will this ROM root my phone or should I root before flashing?


----------



## idle0095

I believe you need to be rooted and have cwm installed.


----------



## hadisious

Whether or not you have root on your current ROM is irrelevant, however you need to have CWM installed in order to flash this package.


----------



## NateDogg11

idle0095 said:


> I believe you need to be rooted and have cwm installed.


Thanks


----------



## Fable322

Ok let the stupid questions begin. I have been living in a Motorola world for so long that I have forgotten what Open is about. So at this point I have: Unlocked the Bootloader, Rooted, edited my Recovery file to allow Clockwork Recovery, and then made a backup.

In the Moto world I had to flash the Radio/Kernal separately and then flash a ROM. I believe I can just flash this ROM from 4.0.2 and I will get the 4.0.3 Radio based on the build (with the custom Kernal) that is baked in. Is this how it will work going forward? I don't have to worry about separating the two anymore?

Looking forward to some great work from the Devs and I loved your stuff on the Bionic DT.


----------



## cam30era

Fable322 said:


> Ok let the stupid questions begin. I have been living in a Motorola world for so long that I have forgotten what Open is about. So at this point I have: Unlocked the Bootloader, Rooted, edited my Recovery file to allow Clockwork Recovery, and then made a backup.
> 
> In the Moto world I had to flash the Radio/Kernal separately and then flash a ROM. I believe I can just flash this ROM from 4.0.2 and I will get the 4.0.3 Radio based on the build (with the custom Kernal) that is baked in. Is this how it will work going forward? I don't have to worry about separating the two anymore?
> 
> Looking forward to some great work from the Devs and I loved your stuff on the Bionic DT.


If you want to try the new, leaked 4.03 radio you will have to flash it separately. Be aware that the new, leaked radio may not be the final one that Google releases with the 4.03 OTA.


----------



## thatguy188

Ahhh perfect. Ever since the Bionic Im hooked on your stuff bro. Downloading now


----------



## mngdew

Seems like this rom also suffers from the cold boot issue while the power is still plugged in.
You have to take the battery out to start the phone up.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Testing 1.3.1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is this to fix the market issue?


----------



## droidth3ory

mngdew said:


> Is this to fix the market issue?


If you are referring to buying apps. Yes.

Everything else is handled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo

Just wanted to add my .02 cents. Fantastic ROM here. Thanks for the work you've done.


----------



## kevmueller

I was wondering how long this would take, your work on the Bionic almost kept me from getting this, but a nice Christmas bonus had the Nexus written all over it. Your work is amazing, have this up and running and it works just like I have come to expect from you, GREAT!

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> If you are referring to buying apps. Yes.
> 
> Everything else is handled.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So just redownload and flash again? Please advise

I dont see the update for the market issue but I do see your post on 1.3.1. I checked the front op page.. Am I missing something?


----------



## b00sted

once some of the mods/addons come for this rom i will be making my jump from 4.0.2


----------



## akellar

gearsofwar said:


> I dont see the update for the market issue but I do see your post on 1.3.1. I checked the front op page.. Am I missing something?


He said he was testing it not that it was released.


----------



## 2defmouze

Oo pumping out a little fix already, I like your style. The 1% mod from the other thread works fine. I will wait for DT to release an advanced power menu and notification toggles, cuz he be so good at that









Also DT you have my email, if you ever need testing done you can count me in.. happy to flash whatever on this phone since it's so easy to get back if something doesn't work #rotinhellbionic


----------



## gearsofwar

akellar said:


> He said he was testing it not that it was released.


Oh....hahhahahah I just woke up and this is the first thing I did. Check his post! lol

Can't wait! DT's the shiiiiiit! He did great things with my Bionic!


----------



## Irie

Anyone else having and issue with GTalk? None of my contacts appear.

GOT IT! The new format is a little different than the old.


----------



## idle0095

has anyone confirmed if this works with this rom 1% mod With or Without SoftKey Mod NOW! [Updating]


----------



## Fatsix

idle0095 said:


> has anyone confirmed if this works with this rom 1% mod With or Without SoftKey Mod NOW! [Updating]


Yes, running Fabs mods and 1.35 kernel.


----------



## mngdew

droidth3ory said:


> That is a kernel issue. I'm sure it will be resolved.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


so the issue applies to all the kernels out there right now or specific one?

By the way, glad to know that you are working on ROMs for GNEX. Are you still working on ROMs for Bionic and Thuderbolt?

p.s. not much but made some donation for your work.


----------



## idefiler6

He just released another Bionic ROM earlier this month.


----------



## mngdew

Fatsix said:


> Yes, running Fabs mods and 1.35 kernel.


Does the kernel has the cold boot issue when the power is plugged in?

p.s. Cold beer vs. a beautiful woman...hmm...can't have both?


----------



## rabbitfoot

idle0095 said:


> has anyone confirmed if this works with this rom 1% mod With or Without SoftKey Mod NOW! [Updating]


this one? it works-- you'd love it the most!

great work, droidth3ory!

best,
rf

ps. odd, that's my first post here, and i have 10 thanks :?


----------



## Fable322

rabbitfoot said:


> ps. odd, that's my first post here, and i have 10 thanks :?


Pretty sure just registering gets ya 10.. from there they have to be earned


----------



## Blunderbuss

has anyone gotten GTA III to work on this? Like other 4.03 builds, it doesn't seem to want to work...


----------



## Halo

Has anyone tried setting up profiles with SetCPU on this? Any issues?


----------



## 2defmouze

Halo said:


> Has anyone tried setting up profiles with SetCPU on this? Any issues?


Haven't encountered any issues. I have it set for conservative governing, and 2 profiles one for screen off (.350) and one for during calls.(.700).


----------



## droidth3ory

Okay... Just Released TRANS3K 1.0... Everything else is fixed in the update for this other than the Purchase issue in market. Working on it.


----------



## Blunderbuss

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... Just Released TRANS3K 1.0... Everything else is fixed in the update for this other than the Purchase issue in market. Working on it.


so ZYGOT3 is your AOSP, and TRANS3K is your CM9?
Edit: I didn't refresh the forum enough, this question is answered elsewhere (and it's a "yes" though it seems TRANS3K is more hybrid than straight CM9)


----------



## idle0095

Blunderbuss said:


> so ZYGOT3 is your AOSP, and TRANS3K is your CM9?


Reading his other rom the answer is YES


----------



## landale

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... Just Released TRANS3K 1.0... Everything else is fixed in the update for this other than the Purchase issue in market. Working on it.


Will there still be an update to ZYGOT3 or is TRANS3K what we should be moving to now? Also if I am on ZYGOT3 already do I need to do a full wipe or can I just get away with clearing the cache?


----------



## idle0095

I would do a full wipe no matter what


----------



## 2defmouze

idle0095 said:


> I would do a full wipe no matter what


+1.. since I don't know the answer 100% I try not to guess when folks ask... but personally would always do a full wipe if unsure


----------



## gearsofwar

where are you guys getting the update at? I checked the front screen and I dont see an update there. I think I'm blind. lol


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> where are you guys getting the update at? I checked the front screen and I dont see an update there. I think I'm blind. lol


New ROM.. TRANS3K... check the dev page


----------



## mngdew

no advanced power menu for this rom?


----------



## gearsofwar

I noticed that the directions doesnt ask to wipe delvik cache. I really thought that we always wipe delvik cache under advance.


----------



## droidth3ory

mngdew said:


> no advanced power menu for this rom?


Not yet.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Not yet.


Mr. Theory, I'm so use to your roms on the bionic wiping delvik cache. I noticed that your directions does not list this procedure. Am I not suppose to wipe delvik?







Thanks!


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> Mr. Theory, I'm so use to your roms on the bionic wiping delvik cache. I noticed that your directions does not list this procedure. Am I not suppose to wipe delvik?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


When you wipe data/factory reset... It clears dalvik.


----------



## cowboys4life22

I have a weird problem after installing this rom. When I get an email notification and then open it from there it has a voice that says plank plank. Also had it say verizon wireless issue before I think. I went into settings and there doesnt seem to be anything that I can see affecting it. After the first time this happened I completely wiped and formatted system before installing rom over again, but the issue is still there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gearsofwar

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have a weird problem after installing this rom. When I get an email notification and then open it from there it has a voice that says plank plank. Also had it say verizon wireless issue before I think. I went into settings and there doesnt seem to be anything that I can see affecting it. After the first time this happened I completely wiped and formatted system before installing rom over again, but the issue is still there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


Did you check the md5 after downloading before the flash? Just wondering...


----------



## Halo

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have a weird problem after installing this rom. When I get an email notification and then open it from there it has a voice that says plank plank.


You actually have a voice that says, "plank plank" ? Sorry for your issue, but man that's pretty funny.


----------



## Blazin Blake

Anyone else having problems with the Rootzwiki app on this rom??


----------



## droidth3ory

Blazin Blake said:


> Anyone else having problems with the Rootzwiki app on this rom??


They nuked Forum Runner for a few days while they work on stuff.


----------



## droidth3ory

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have a weird problem after installing this rom. When I get an email notification and then open it from there it has a voice that says plank plank. Also had it say verizon wireless issue before I think. I went into settings and there doesnt seem to be anything that I can see affecting it. After the first time this happened I completely wiped and formatted system before installing rom over again, but the issue is still there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


Sorry for the issue, I really don't think it it ROM related... Sounds like a 3rd party deal. But, no offense.... That is some funny shit. LOL


----------



## Blazin Blake

droidth3ory said:


> They nuked Forum Runner for a few days while they work on stuff.


Yo, DT this isn't forum runner. Its actually just the Rootzwiki app.

But thanks for the heads up. Hope they get it back up soon. Until then looks like ill be stuck on the lappy.


----------



## cowboys4life22

I double checked the MD5 and it matched correctly, so the download is fine. There are no other issues present with this rom on my phone either.

I know its definitely funny, but it really is happening. I can't make out for sure what its saying but still strange issue to have. I even went into settings to enable talkback and then disable it in accessibility, but no change.


----------



## cam30era

cowboys4life22 said:


> I double checked the MD5 and it matched correctly, so the download is fine. There are no other issues present with this rom on my phone either.
> 
> I know its definitely funny, but it really is happening. I can't make out for sure what its saying but still strange issue to have. I even went into settings to enable talkback and then disable it in accessibility, but no change.


It's "The ghost in the machine"!


----------



## cowboys4life22

I'm going to run a logcat and see if I can pickup anything strange from that.


----------



## cowboys4life22

Will post what I find out, but at least I know its not part of the rom, so just need to narrow down whats causing it.


----------



## droidth3ory

Blazin Blake said:


> Yo, DT this isn't forum runner. Its actually just the Rootzwiki app.
> 
> But thanks for the heads up. Hope they get it back up soon. Until then looks like ill be stuck on the lappy.


The Rootz app is Forum Runner.


----------



## cowboys4life22

Ok according to logcat it definitely access the text to speech service


----------



## cowboys4life22

Cant seem to find what app could be causing based just on the logcat. Can I disable text to speech completely for now.


----------



## cam30era

cowboys4life22 said:


> Ok according to logcat it definitely access the text to speech service


Why don't you try uninstalling tts?


----------



## cowboys4life22

ok I found out how to disable it in settings. Thanks for the input.


----------



## gearsofwar

I love the rom.....I'm just waiting on the Market to be fixed. Can't buy anything. lol


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> I love the rom.....I'm just waiting on the Market to be fixed. Can't buy anything. lol


Lol. You can buy online. I'm working on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

OH WHAAAT?! I can buy online and it will download to my phone!

Dang! Where have I been!

Thanks!


----------



## JDBarlow

This has been my first day on this build and my battery has been phenomenal!
The only thing I haven't done on this rom is flash any mods. This was low to moderate use. Thanks DT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Uploading 1.4 Now..







Market is fixed, Music is fixed, tweaked a few things. Sorry boys and Girls, but because of the fix for Market.. We gotsta wipe. It is solid now though, nothing but mods and goodies.


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading 1.4 Now.. Market is fixed, Music is fixed, tweaked a few things. Sorry boys and Girls, but because of the fix for Market.. We gotsta wipe. It is solid now though, nothing but mods and goodies.


Thanks for the update. Will Wallet work on this version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Link is live in the OP... READ THE OP!!. Wipe, Wipe, Wipe.







Enjoy!!


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Link is live in the OP... READ THE OP!!. Wipe, Wipe, Wipe. Enjoy!!


Downloading! Bet I'm first.









Wallet working?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo

droidth3ory - Puttin' out ROM's like a boss! Kick tushy job dude.


----------



## Redflea

Fatsix said:


> Hurry up, I'm hovering around 5 minutes.
> 
> Edit: 2 mins. while I am patiently waiting, How do I enable more threads per page? I cannot find it in settings...


BOOTING!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Downloading! Bet I'm first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet working?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you add the package... Wallet has always worked.


----------



## b00sted

only thing this is missing for me is reboot menu, anyone been able to kang that over?


----------



## droidth3ory

b00sted said:


> only thing this is missing for me is reboot menu, anyone been able to kang that over?


Now that the ROM is tightened up I will be on the Mods.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## je2345

Is it highly recommended to wipe data if coming from your previous version?


----------



## biggiephat

no reason to wipe data on this..i never wipe data when im updating a rom. Only when im going to a new rom.

wipe both caches and wipe system


----------



## droidth3ory

je2345 said:


> Is it highly recommended to wipe data if coming from your previous version?


If you want to buy shit from market yes.


----------



## droidth3ory

Okay.. I have the mod for Soft keys w % first since that seem to be the most popular. I want to relocate the buttons like WDJ did if it isn't too much of a PIA, seems like my thumbs will like that. LOL


----------



## GatorsUF

Can you set the brightness to Max in the Gallery app?


----------



## wrightperspective

Is there a power menu mod for this or one somewhere else I can flash? I found one for 4.0.2 but not 4.0.3.


----------



## beyondinferno

Flashed 1.4 over 1.3 and g+ is getting frequent fc's


----------



## 2defmouze

beyondinferno said:


> Flashed 1.4 over 1.3 and g+ is getting frequent fc's


And that's why DT said you must do a full wipe going to 1.4... wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, format /system, wipe dalvik... those are my steps and I never have problems.. DT doesn't tell you to do things if you don't need to


----------



## gearsofwar

2defmouze said:


> And that's why DT said you must do a full wipe going to 1.4... wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, format /system, wipe dalvik... those are my steps and I never have problems.. DT doesn't tell you to do things if you don't need to


Eeeeek! He didnt mention to wipe delvik and I didnt....


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> Eeeeek! He didnt mention to wipe delvik and I didnt....


Relax.. he actually said earlier you don't need to if you format /system.. but I just do it anyway


----------



## Redflea

Love having a working market again...

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beyondinferno

Can't update g+ on 1.4. Fresh install.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazin Blake

For anyone having trouble with the pulldown showing something weird. I was able to change mine using jrummys root tools app.https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.roottools&feature=order_history#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDUwMCwiY29tLmpydW1teS5yb290dG9vbHMiXQ..

Its has an option to change the pulldown text....


----------



## Droidrev71

2defmouze said:


> Relax.. he actually said earlier you don't need to if you format /system.. but I just do it anyway


Honor roll?


----------



## Synaptic13

Pure awesomeness:-D. Thx DT

Sent from my TH3ORiZ3D GNEX


----------



## idle0095

Blazin Blake said:


> For anyone having trouble with the pulldown showing something weird. I was able to change mine using jrummys root tools app.https://market.andro...290dG9vbHMiXQ..
> 
> Its has an option to change the pulldown text....


I was just going to ask if root tools worked or not. Hoping root tools works for GT other rom as well.


----------



## psychotic_penguin

Excellent work, running great so far.


----------



## 2defmouze

Droidrev71 said:


> Honor roll?


Lmao I'm going for a 4.0 this semester


----------



## theaustins513

beyondinferno said:


> Can't update g+ on 1.4. Fresh install.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same here. I thought at first maybe a bad install but I reinstalled including format/system. Now I can't update G+ nor can I uninstall any google apps (ie. voice, maps, talkback, currents, etc.) Not that I really need to get rid of any of those but I thought I would just help track down bugs if these are considered bugs.

Can someone assure me that if I use TiBu to uninstall some of these apps that it won't break anything with the ROM? Thanks!


----------



## mund

So is market restore working or not working on this one? Seems to be a lot of mixed comments.


----------



## gearsofwar

mund said:


> So is market restore working or not working on this one? Seems to be a lot of mixed comments.


It's working for me. Now I can buy and do whatever! lol


----------



## mrchambo

Market restore worked great for me!

jc


----------



## calebh

I renamed the Google+ .apk to .old, rebooted, then installed from the market and its working perfect. All my apps also restored automatically.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Major update coming up the pipe now. Toggles, Custom Launcher Options, Advanced Power Menu, Google + Fixed, and few tasty tweaks. Running like a virgin on prom night boys and girls.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> ...Running like a virgin on prom night boys and girls.


<3 you, no ****..


----------



## JackTheRipper

droidth3ory said:


> Major update coming up the pipe now. Toggles, Custom Launcher Options, Advanced Power Menu, Google + Fixed, and few tasty tweaks. Running like a virgin on prom night boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Will this include PowerVR SGX 540 (GPU) rendering instead of software rendering?


----------



## mrchambo

Uploading yet? Huh, huh, huh?

Pant, pant...

You da bomb, DT.


----------



## CZonin

Haven't tried theory on the nex yet. Will definitely flash when this update is up.


----------



## StirCwazy

droidth3ory said:


> Major update coming up the pipe now. Toggles, Custom Launcher Options, Advanced Power Menu, Google + Fixed, and few tasty tweaks. Running like a virgin on prom night boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can't wait! Absolutely loving this rom, awesome job mate!


----------



## 00McD00

droidth3ory said:


> Major update coming up the pipe now. Toggles, Custom Launcher Options, Advanced Power Menu, Google + Fixed, and few tasty tweaks. Running like a virgin on prom night boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome, excited for this. Question: When you say "custom launcher options" is that with the stock launcher or CM9 Trebuchet like in your other rom? Just curious because I was getting launcher FCing like mad on your other rom (fresh install and such).


----------



## droidth3ory

1.5 is LIVE in the OP. I would highly suggest a wipe but do as you wish. Major overhaul. READ the OP, Change Log is up and MD5 is confirmed.

Rock Out!


----------



## droidth3ory

00McD00 said:


> Awesome, excited for this. Question: When you say "custom launcher options" is that with the stock launcher or CM9 Trebuchet like in your other rom? Just curious because I was getting launcher FCing like mad on your other rom (fresh install and such).


I rebuilt that shit. It is solid.


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

OK, im game... Going to try this now. Question tho - Does the 1% and Softkey Mods break anything that you have done DT? Don't want to apply them and then something not work as you intended


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> I rebuilt that shit. It is solid.


Dang DT.. can you design an app that will choose for me between your 2 ROMs?? I can't do it on my own


----------



## droidth3ory

ttlycnfuzd said:


> OK, im game... Going to try this now. Question tho - Does the 1% and Softkey Mods break anything that you have done DT? Don't want to apply them and then something not work as you intended


I am making MODS now... Anything else out there WILL NUKE my stuff. :0


----------



## 00McD00

droidth3ory said:


> I rebuilt that shit. It is solid.


All I can say to that is, like a boss! lol can't wait to give this a run.


----------



## steeeler

droidth3ory said:


> I am making MODS now... Anything else out there WILL NUKE my stuff. :0


DT, you're awesome! Once thats done you will have the first release that will give dropdown options plus the soft key/batt % mod.


----------



## mngdew

droidth3ory said:


> I am making MODS now... Anything else out there WILL NUKE my stuff. :0


Dude, You be called "ROMINATOR"!


----------



## mrchambo

Full wipe necessary, or will cache/dalvik and format system suffice? tia, DT!


----------



## droidth3ory

mrchambo said:


> Full wipe necessary, or will cache/dalvik and format system suffice? tia, DT!


I would ALWAYS fully wipe. Just a good way to ensure no issues unless I caused them,. LOL Your call. But if you have weird issues, you know what you need to do.


----------



## zachdroid

Full wipe according to the op. I like a good wipe now and then anyways so for now its welcomr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchambo

Aw, what the hell...wiping! Getting pretty good at it!

jc

As always, thanks DT! Loved your work on the Bolt, lovin' it on the G-Nex too!


----------



## a2thejay23

sweet update! what caused the market app restore to break anyway? it was working nice before


----------



## droidth3ory

a2thejay23 said:


> sweet update! what caused the market app restore to break anyway? it was working nice before


Not sure, I am trying to track it down. It was causing me issues in the Account Services Setup with the new mods.


----------



## amoeller

I saw the pull down menu and power menu and I now need a change of pants.

This is by far the most boss rom on the GNEX so far.


----------



## Fatsix

amoeller said:


> I saw the pull down menu and power menu and I now need a change of pants.
> 
> This is bay far the most boss rom on the GNEX so far.


Yes, now we are getting somewhere. Great job DT. Cant wait to edit those drop down widgets.


----------



## JRJ442

Themed MMS in this release?


----------



## thatguy188

I'm at work... In the UPS truck... Making deliveries... Downloading 1.5. Dang you th3ory 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 04civicon20s

Quick question, Am on 4.0.2 and wanted to save my Stock rom via CWM, If I go into Factory reset and factory rest (So I have only stock Apps and rom for later use) will that relock my bootloader and unroot me? I went thru Hell to get those two things and done (Barely know what i did to be honest!) and don't wanna even attempt it again


----------



## ProRollers

amoeller said:


> I saw the pull down menu and power menu and I now need a change of pants.
> 
> This is by far the most boss rom on the GNEX so far.


Thats all it took for me to switch...loved this shit on the bionic and have been running Gummy rom only becuase it had reboot options....now i am here to stay. F'ing awesome


----------



## gearsofwar

Awesome as always!



thatguy188 said:


> I'm at work... In the UPS truck... Making deliveries... Downloading 1.5. Dang you th3ory
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


1.5? I thought we are on 1.4? wtf! lol

Oh wow....there is a 1.5!

Slow down Theory! hahahahaha you're the best!


----------



## Fatsix

Trebuchet FC when overscrolling home screens.


----------



## droidth3ory

04civicon20s said:


> Quick question, Am on 4.0.2 and wanted to save my Stock rom via CWM, If I go into Factory reset and factory rest (So I have only stock Apps and rom for later use) will that relock my bootloader and unroot me? I went thru Hell to get those two things and done (Barely know what i did to be honest!) and don't wanna even attempt it again


No... Your good. In CWR, make a backup of your current setup. Wipe EVERYTHING (Instruction in the OP) and Flash it.


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Trebuchet FC when overscrolling home screens.


Did you wipe? I have been running since early morning as well as 3 testers.


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> Did you wipe? I have been running since early morning as well as 3 testers.


Been wiping so much today its getting sore...

EDIT: It only FC when you turn off the homepage indicator.


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Been wiping so much today its getting sore...


Did you restore homescreens or any bs data? I can wipe up a launcher replacement zip. but, like I said, I have yet to see a issue with??


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> Did you restore homescreens or any bs data? I can wipe up a launcher replacement zip. but, like I said, I have yet to see a issue with??


Turn off the homescreen indicator, see if it FC.


----------



## jothen2002

Theory....I cant believe you can find the time for this...Bionic to Razr then Nexus...I will be definitely sending a donation ( where to ??)

I am going to attempt to flash 1.5 ...I was on 1.3 and had a little trouble with 1.4. I followed the directions and all. then when I went into CWR and tried t flash the zip ...it wouldn't work and said aborted ( bad) .Maybe it was my download???)

Just confirming ...Factory reset ....format system. ( under advanced??)

Have a great Holiday and thank you form making android awesome!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

jothen2002 said:


> Turn off the homescreen indicator, see if it FC.


If not... Wipe Cache and Dalvik. http://dl.dropbox.co...AUNCHER_MOD.zip


----------



## JRJ442

Just confirming ...Factory reset ....format system. ( under advanced??)

Format system is under mounts and storage


----------



## droidth3ory

JRJ442 said:


> Just confirming ...Factory reset ....format system. ( under advanced??)
> 
> Format system is under mounts and storage


Yes. Wipe Data/Factory reset
Storage and Mounts Format /system


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> If not... Wipe Cache and Dalvik. http://dl.dropbox.co...AUNCHER_MOD.zip


Installed, rebooting, gonna burn one, let ya know.


----------



## theaustins513

Still curious to know if it's just me....but I still can't uninstall some google apps (currents, maps, voice). Only option in market it to open them. Will uninstalling them in TiBu mess anything up with the ROM?


----------



## akellar

theaustins513 said:


> Still curious to know if it's just me....but I still can't uninstall some google apps (currents, maps, voice). Only option in market it to open them. Will uninstalling them in TiBu mess anything up with the ROM?


You can't uninstall them because they are system apps. It shouldn't hurt anything to freeze/uninstall them in TiBu.


----------



## jothen2002

How do you check the MD5: - 99124e9b703c284d3e10328ce18e0f9a after downloading to confirm all went well.....


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> If not... Wipe Cache and Dalvik. http://dl.dropbox.co...AUNCHER_MOD.zip


Uhhh. You sent me one without the preferences and the soft key menu button mod.. The launcher works fine until you De-select show screen indicator under homescreen. Trebuchet will stop running, throw up and error and launch TB. It then automatically restarts.


----------



## theaustins513

akellar said:


> You can't uninstall them because they are system apps. It shouldn't hurt anything to freeze/uninstall them in TiBu.


Thanks for the reply. I know that I couldn't uninstall Google Search, Voice Search, Street View, and Videos, but I did have the ability to uninstall Google Voice, Google Maps, and Google currents. Would renaming the .apk file, as was mentioned earlier in the thread, allow me to then download from market and have this ability? I'll just try it and see. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gearsofwar

jothen2002 said:


> How do you check the MD5: - 99124e9b703c284d3e10328ce18e0f9a after downloading to confirm all went well.....


Go to market and download MD5 checker.


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Uhhh. You sent me one without the preferences and the soft key menu button mod.. The launcher works fine until you De-select show screen indicator under homescreen. Trebuchet will stop running, throw up and error and launch TB. It then automatically restarts.


Right, it is the stock replacement. What did you restore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> Right, it is the stock replacement. What did you restore?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The only thing out of the ordinary is a Simiclock widget that i just put on, and a wall paper. Lemme restore the other launcher and see if one of those two is breaking it.


----------



## Hansolo607

Is the dock not customizable? I see the option for it in preferences, but when I click on it, nothing happens.

If this had the option to hide the notification bar and get rid of that annoying line above the dock, this would be perfect.


----------



## droidth3ory

Hansolo607 said:


> Is the dock not customizable? I see the option for it in preferences, but when I click on it, nothing happens.
> 
> If this had the option to hide the notification bar and get rid of that annoying line above the dock, this would be perfect.


Not yet.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack

droidth3ory said:


> Now that the ROM is tightened up I will be on the Mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you planning on adding the search button to your mods
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys4life22

Anyone have any issues with Volume+ force closing on newest release of rom? I uninstalled and then reinstalled app without data, but still force closes.


----------



## treybarnes66

Dude you are a MACHINE! This ROM rocks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willlayb

just curious, im having the issue where the Android OS is keeping my phone awake waaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too much, like 7 hours awake while i slept for 9 last night. i was wondering if anyone is running into that on this rom.


----------



## droidth3ory

willlayb said:


> just curious, im having the issue where the Android OS is keeping my phone awake waaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too much, like 7 hours awake while i slept for 9 last night. i was wondering if anyone is running into that on this rom.


Check your settings... No reason for it to be awake if something isn't telling it to be. Plus my Scripts will flush and kill old stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Removed all user installed apps except for rom manager and TB. wiped cache/dalvik. Still get the FC. Full wipe now? or just leave the indicator on? haha


----------



## theaustins513

Okay, renaming the .apk and then reinstalling from the market worked with google voice but it didn't work with google maps, google video, or currents. Also, I still can't apply the Google Music update from Market as it says it's not signed correctly but it will not let me uninstall it. I've already installed this ROM twice both times with full system wipes and the MD5SUM matches up. Am I missing something?


----------



## Character Zero

There is an issue being discussed on different forums about "Android OS" and it keeping the phone awake when the screen is off and also taking up a lot of battery. For instance, I don't have the issue where it keeps my phone awake for 7 hours over a 9 hour idle period, it is more like 5 minutes. But, it does show up as using anywhere from 15-25% of my battery. Did a test with my wife's Thunderbolt overnight, both charged to 100% and taken off the charger at the same time. The TB didn't even have Android OS in its battery use list, the Gnex showed Android OS using 20% of the battery. Something isn't right there.


----------



## droidth3ory

theaustins513 said:


> Okay, renaming the .apk and then reinstalling from the market worked with google voice but it didn't work with google maps, google video, or currents. Also, I still can't apply the Google Music update from Market as it says it's not signed correctly but it will not let me uninstall it. I've already installed this ROM twice both times with full system wipes and the MD5SUM matches up. Am I missing something?


You need to wipe and NOT restore. I have all updated apps in the build.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

Character Zero said:


> There is an issue being discussed on different forums about "Android OS" and it keeping the phone awake when the screen is off and also taking up a lot of battery. For instance, I don't have the issue where it keeps my phone awake for 7 hours over a 9 hour idle period, it is more like 5 minutes. But, it does show up as using anywhere from 15-25% of my battery. Did a test with my wife's Thunderbolt overnight, both charged to 100% and taken off the charger at the same time. The TB didn't even have Android OS in its battery use list, the Gnex showed Android OS using 20% of the battery. Something isn't right there.


That's why they pulled the Nexus S 4.0.3 update.


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Removed all user installed apps except for rom manager and TB. wiped cache/dalvik. Still get the FC. Full wipe now?  or just leave the indicator on? haha


LOL, Not sure man... No one or myself is experiencing a issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willlayb

droidth3ory said:


> Check your settings... No reason for it to be awake if something isn't telling it to be. Plus my Scripts will flush and kill old stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


alright sweet ill flash this when i get home tonight


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> LOL, Not sure man... No one or myself is experiencing a issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Full wipe, fresh install, same problem. Nothing additional installed. Just the screen indicator unchecked. I guess leave it checked! My phone must suck, no 1.4 ghz, and forced screen indicator. Fwiw, I didn't have this issue with Trans3k. Dunno


----------



## theaustins513

droidth3ory said:


> You need to wipe and NOT restore. I have all updated apps in the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't restored anything since getting my GNEX. I've actually reinstalled everything from the market that i can but these apps continue to give me problems. I guess I will try wiping one more time.....can't hurt right


----------



## mrchambo

Yes, my Volume+ is fc'ing as well...

jc


----------



## jamez14

Not sure if I overlooked something or not, but when you enter the app drawer is there a reason that when I try to click the Market shortcut icon in the top right hand corner it doesn't work?


----------



## willlayb

one last thing, im kinda new to the whole being able to flash new kernals and stuff...all i have to do is flash your rom right and i get a different kernal or do i have to do something different? sorry for the noobishness


----------



## droidth3ory

willlayb said:


> one last thing, im kinda new to the whole being able to flash new kernals and stuff...all i have to do is flash your rom right and i get a different kernal or do i have to do something different? sorry for the noobishness


Yes, the kennel is in the ROM.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566

willlayb said:


> one last thing, im kinda new to the whole being able to flash new kernals and stuff...all i have to do is flash your rom right and i get a different kernal or do i have to do something different? sorry for the noobishness


I would try the kernel that comes with this build first.


----------



## Droidnutz

Thanks for the Mibcrobes wallpaper inclusion. Much appreciated.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Droidnutz said:


> Thanks for the Mibcrobes wallpaper inclusion. Much appreciated.


Whenever I try the microbes wallpaper on any rom the phone gets REALLY laggy, is that not the case for you?

Anyone else?


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Whenever I try the microbes wallpaper on any rom the phone gets REALLY laggy, is that not the case for you?
> 
> Anyone else?


Some phones don't like the 1350 OC... Drop it to 1200.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500

so to flash this rom i simple just go into cwk recovery, wipe cache and then wipe data, then flash it?


----------



## shindog

I'm getting the same f/c on volume+ as well, wiped data and even removed app with no luck.


----------



## GatorsUF

doublea500 said:


> so to flash this rom i simple just go into cwk recovery, wipe cache and then wipe data, then flash it?


Go to mounts/storage and format system too. If you are coming from another rom especially. Wipe Dalvik cache under advanced also...


----------



## droidth3ory

doublea500 said:


> so to flash this rom i simple just go into cwk recovery, wipe cache and then wipe data, then flash it?


All the instructions are in the OP.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

shindog said:


> I'm getting the same f/c on volume+ as well, wiped data and even removed app with no luck.


Sorr man, not my app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S

doublea500 said:


> so to flash this rom i simple just go into cwk recovery, wipe cache and then wipe data, then flash it?


*Install:*
Download the ROM
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
Flash it!!
Boot and Hold On


----------



## theaustins513

Th3ory - Okay I've redownloaded and wiped this thing about 5 times now. I'm getting the same thing every time. Maybe it's me but can anyone else verify this. I know my number of posts show me as beginner but I've been an active member of all the forums and I've been flashing Th3ory ROMs since your first Thunderbolt ROM. If I'm missing something I'll gladly admit it, but after I wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and format /system, I then install ROM and after it boots up I enter my gmail account. I instantly login to Market and Google Currents, Google Maps, Google Voice, Google+, Street View on Google Maps, Superuser, and Talkback show up under installed. Other apps that are installed are showing up under the Not Installed section like Google Music. Then if I search for google apps, Google Search, Voice Search, and Videos show they are installed but they are not under either section. None of the Google Apps, except for Google+, will let me uninstall them and Google Music is showing that it needs to be updated but the package is not signed and it will not update.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I'm ready to be humbled


----------



## shindog

No worries plenty of volume apps, stock speaker is pretty bad!


----------



## doublea500

it says zygot3_1.5_public_signed_5B3_kernel.zip is this a kernel or a rom?

seems as if its a rom cuz its 183mb but id like to get confirmation.


----------



## shindog

Rom, kernel is included in the rom.


----------



## Hansolo607

Is downloading from the market broken? I keep getting an error message each time I try.

EDIT:

Nevermind. It only happened with one app. Weird.


----------



## doublea500

kk ty. i know i have a low post count and sound very noobish but im not







. im just new to the galaxy nexus, dont want to mess it up, and i am more part of droidforums rather then rootzwiki.


----------



## droidth3ory

theaustins513 said:


> Th3ory - Okay I've redownloaded and wiped this thing about 5 times now. I'm getting the same thing every time. Maybe it's me but can anyone else verify this. I know my number of posts show me as beginner but I've been an active member of all the forums and I've been flashing Th3ory ROMs since your first Thunderbolt ROM. If I'm missing something I'll gladly admit it, but after I wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and format /system, I then install ROM and after it boots up I enter my gmail account. I instantly login to Market and Google Currents, Google Maps, Google Voice, Google+, Street View on Google Maps, Superuser, and Talkback show up under installed. Other apps that are installed are showing up under the Not Installed section like Google Music. Then if I search for google apps, Google Search, Voice Search, and Videos show they are installed but they are not under either section. None of the Google Apps, except for Google+, will let me uninstall them and Google Music is showing that it needs to be updated but the package is not signed and it will not update.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I'm ready to be humbled


They are right. Apps in the /data/app folder won't show like that. And these are the newest gapps not released yet so Market will have some confusion until it catches up. Look at the version numbers, they are the latest, but it is the API change that makes it think differently. Your good.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gris1016

is anyone else having issues with the sound effects in the music app? I can slide the level bars up and down and back and forth but they dont change the sound on the phone speaker or headphones?


----------



## gearsofwar

I only read one guy here but can other confirm if volume+ not working on this? I am currently on 1.4 and it runs just fine.....I don't see why volume+ wont work on 1.5 update.


----------



## theaustins513

droidth3ory said:


> They are right. Apps in the /data/app folder won't show like that. And these are the newest gapps not released yet so Market will have some confusion until it catches up. Look at the version numbers, they are the latest, but it is the API change that makes it think differently. Your good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I stand humbled and corrected!!! Thanks Th3ory for the quick response/clarification!


----------



## gearsofwar

once I get home, I'll download the 1.5 and run volume+ and see if it doesn't work. I have a backup anyways.

Volume on GNEX is stupid low.


----------



## thepsyntyst

anyone having issues with the gallery not displaying pictures? if i take a screen shot and then go to it in the galary its just a gray pic that says no thumbnail?


----------



## jay_d_

ttlycnfuzd said:


> no restoring of anything. have only d/l'd root explorer in market. Permissions granted to picasa. unchecked and rechecked the sync in accounts just to verify that it went thru...


Having the same problem here. Otherwise, ROM is solid!

Edit: Would love to have brightness toggle available in pulldown, too.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Um....

I think the WiFi connection is being strange. Maybe it's just the icon. It goes completely grey, even though I'm only inches from the router. Then magically it will go solid blue. While it's grey I DO NOT lose internet connectivity.

So maybe it's just the icon acting up or something....anyways.

Yup.


----------



## bp328i

ttlycnfuzd said:


> Can verify that as well... worked ok once, but would not anymore after that. Also, not all of my Picasa albums sync across. I only get the public ones. For whatever reason, the private folders dont want to sync


For Picasa albums to show in your Gallery uninstall Google+ then reboot and your albums should show in the Gallery. Then just reinstall Google+ form the market and you'll be fine.


----------



## sgravel

gearsofwar said:


> once I get home, I'll download the 1.5 and run volume+ and see if it doesn't work. I have a backup anyways.
> 
> Volume on GNEX is stupid low.


Volume+ not working on 1.5 for me either. "Unfortunately, Volume+ has stopped working"...

Otherwise, loving it.


----------



## mcf517

bp328i said:


> For Picasa albums to show in your Gallery uninstall Google+ then reboot and your albums should show in the Gallery. Then just reinstall Google+ form the market and you'll be fine.


Another method is to take a picture with with the camera app and then view the pic through from the app, which launches the gallery app. I believe you have to have instant pic uploads enabled. When looking at the picture you took, click on the top left gallery icon and you should see it load. I did this in 1.3, 1.4 and now 1.5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SDC_Bolts

gearsofwar said:


> once I get home, I'll download the 1.5 and run volume+ and see if it doesn't work. I have a backup anyways.
> 
> Volume on GNEX is stupid low.


I have the same issue, installs fine, will not run, tried from market and from TB install, force closes when trying to run it.
Volume seems a bit louder to me on this, may be in my head. My 2 cents.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_d_

bp328i said:


> For Picasa albums to show in your Gallery uninstall Google+ then reboot and your albums should show in the Gallery. Then just reinstall Google+ form the market and you'll be fine.


+1

Worked for me, too.


----------



## blumpkinblake

ddarvish said:


> augh is there a way to save all my desktop settings (placement of widgets, icons etc before i upgrade) i hate setting that up


In TiBu I backed up [DESKTOP] Launcher 4.0.3...... and when I restored it all my icons were back in their original places.


----------



## jamez14

Might be a really stupid question...but where do I find the preferences for Trebuchet launcher? I flashed the zip and it is in my list of Apps when I look for it in the Setting->Apps->All


----------



## droidth3ory

jamez14 said:


> Might be a really stupid question...but where do I find the preferences for Trebuchet launcher? I flashed the zip and it is in my list of Apps when I look for it in the Setting->Apps->All


Flashed what ZIP? If you are referring to the "STOCK Launcher" ZIP in the OP, you flashed the Stock Launcher. the Modded launcher is cooked into the ROM. Access settings from the Menu key on the bottom right of the Launcher.


----------



## jamez14

droidth3ory said:


> Flashed what ZIP? If you are referring to the "STOCK Launcher" ZIP in the OP, you flashed the Stock Launcher. the Modded launcher is cooked into the ROM. Access settings from the Menu key on the bottom right of the Launcher.


Haha i'm an idiot. Any way to uninstall the clearly labeled stock launcher zip that I flashed?


----------



## gris1016

Is this a known issue, power the phone off while its plugged into the charger and it will power down and lock up while showing the white batery icon in the center of the screen. does the same thing if its not plugged in and you power it down then plug into the charger.


----------



## droidth3ory

jamez14 said:


> Haha i'm an idiot. Any way to uninstall the clearly labeled stock launcher zip that I flashed?


LOL.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32028035/ZYGOT3_MODDED_LAUNCHER_REVERT.zip Wipe Cache and Dalvik. Flash it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OMFG, 6th time now I'm trying to download this, wait, make that 7. I hate my comp! You guys are making me jelly, I want to have it but I CAN'T, AHHHH!

What are some of the features of the launcher that is included on this rom? How is it different than stock?

Also, referring to my earlier question about the microbes wallpaper making my phone lag. Yeah, at 1.4 my phone flips it's shit so I keep it at 1.2 always, no matter what I do the microbes wallpaper slows it dramatically, the light phase one doesn't, but that microbes (my favorite one) does, it just lags like crap, any ideas?


----------



## ProRollers

anyway to get your launcher with with blue buttons at the bottom....i install all your shit fine but then i also try to install a soft button mod turning them blue to match the icons on top but when i do this it wipes out your power toggles which is a great feature...just want my cake and eat it too but not smart enough to bake the damn thing myself. I also like installing a mod to remove the search bar at the top of every fricking page, only down side is it limits you to 4 home screens instead of 5 but is so worth it....just ideas for future stuff


----------



## droidth3ory

ProRollers said:


> anyway to get your launcher with with blue buttons at the bottom....i install all your shit fine but then i also try to install a soft button mod turning them blue to match the icons on top but when i do this it wipes out your power toggles which is a great feature...just want my cake and eat it too but not smart enough to bake the damn thing myself. I also like installing a mod to remove the search bar at the top of every fricking page, only down side is it limits you to 4 home screens instead of 5 but is so worth it....just ideas for future stuff


Yep... Runandhide jumped in to help with my time and they are being made. Show him some love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Grillrd

This ROM is badass. I have tried basically all of them and I keep coming back to Zygot3. 1.5 is working perfectly for me. Thanks


----------



## joemagistro

DT.. this rom seems greattt.. im 2 seconds from downloading it now and getting off the gummynexus one..... theres ONE thing thats setting me back thatll make me 100% want this now...... the T9 enabled for the dialer... is there anyway i can use this rom and keep the dialer for the rom i have now!?


----------



## droidth3ory

joemagistro said:


> DT.. this rom seems greattt.. im 2 seconds from downloading it now and getting off the gummynexus one..... theres ONE thing thats setting me back thatll make me 100% want this now...... the T9 enabled for the dialer... is there anyway i can use this rom and keep the dialer for the rom i have now!?


It has T9.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Does anyone know if the soft key mod works on the 1.5 version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

lol, two posts right above that were answered under 2 pages ago. *facepalm*


----------



## jrobi25

[email protected] work....trying to do this on the sly...my bad


----------



## droidth3ory

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Does anyone know if the soft key mod works on the 1.5 version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No MODS will work. My systenUI and framework are not compatible. They are being made.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven58

Nice Rom!

Coming from Fabolous' 4.0.2 stock mod rom.

Everything works.

Wallet works
Calendar works
camera video works
Restoring system apps (gvoice, nova launcher): fine.

Seems very smooth. Running with nearly 300 mb ram. Running 250 mb with a boatload of apps open. I find that amazing.

Just out of curiosity? Is there a way to change the T-CDMA 64? Sorry if this was asked already. I don't have time to fish through all the pages.

PS: Hoping for button mods soon so I can add the search key on the bottom. Nova launcher rids me of of the search box.









This is certainly a contender for top honors. Congrats on some fine work, dev.


----------



## runandhide05

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Does anyone know if the soft key mod works on the 1.5 version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


pm me to test one i just cooked


----------



## droidth3ory

Steven58 said:


> Any chance that we will be able to modify which toggles are in the control pull down widget? Not a big deal, just wondering. I don't use Bluetooth and I'd like to put a 4g and brightness toggle and I'm sure its very different user to user.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome roms. Great work! Best rom experience by far.
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not yet... Just got em in.


----------



## Steven58

droidth3ory said:


> Seems to be all over with the AOSP ROMS. Root Tools alows you to change it, and I also believe kejar posted a fix.
> 
> MODS are coming.


Of course, I never d/l'd that app after I transferred over from my DX. Will change the network identifier from Root Tools. Ty.


----------



## droidth3ory

Steven58 said:


> Of course, I never d/l'd that app after I transferred over from my DX. Will change the network identifier from Root Tools. Ty.


I have heard that Pulldown Changer in the Root Tools works. I have never seen this T-CDMA stuff, it seems 3 out of a 100 are. Weird shit. LOL


----------



## shanimal92

dont know if this was posted, but, when i use the feature to take off the search bar at the top of the homescreen, all my apps on the screen move up. Like the "box" where you can put the apps in has been moved up to all apps where the search bar was. also, "Docks" and "Icons" in the preferences of the launcher wont open; just highlights then does nothing.


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> here it is in nice flash just for ya http://dl.dropbox.co.../VerizonSSO.zip


This is for the verizon client right? Wipe cache and delvik then flash? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## joemagistro

DT,.. this roms pretty dope... i love it..... i kinda actually wanna make a donation to ya since probably my favorite one out right now and i can think of a million and ways that you can even expand to what it is already!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Might have missed it and if so sorry but 1.5 has the aftermarket launcher but is that all? I really am happy with stock launcher and would like to stick with stock launcher.


----------



## joemagistro

Donation has been made.... Merry Christmas DT!


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker

Mustang302LX said:


> Might have missed it and if so sorry but 1.5 has the aftermarket launcher but is that all? I really am happy with stock launcher and would like to stick with stock launcher.


DT has made an mod in the OP that reverts to the stock launcher. It works great.


----------



## Mustang302LX

KeyN0teSPeaker said:


> DT has made an mod in the OP that reverts to the stock launcher. It works great.


I guess I am blind lol. Thanks.


----------



## Steven58

droidth3ory said:


> I have heard that Pulldown Changer in the Root Tools works. I have never seen this T-CDMA stuff, it seems 3 out of a 100 are. Weird shit. LOL


Root Tool changed the network identifier fine, Ty. A word of advise to those using it with the gnex. It needs a minute to show up after reboot to show up changed. I had to turn the screen off and then back on again to get it to actually show.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

runandhide05 said:


> pm me to test one i just cooked


Runandhide I just sent you a pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

r00t_like_an_antel0pe said:


> Loving the rom - amazing work as always, DT.
> 
> Weird issue though - just wiped/formatted coming from TRANS3K 1.2 and now the Amazon app store won't accept my login. Wasn't a problem with in TRANS3K or prior ZYGOT3 versions. Tried redownloading the app (instead of restoring via Titanium), resetting the account password, and also reflashing 1.5 but no go. Anyone else with this issue / thoughts?


Too many devices in the Amozon log. Go to the website account settings and clear out your old devices.


----------



## player4lifeov

r00t_like_an_antel0pe said:


> Loving the rom - amazing work as always, DT.
> 
> Weird issue though - just wiped/formatted coming from TRANS3K 1.2 and now the Amazon app store won't accept my login. Wasn't a problem with in TRANS3K or prior ZYGOT3 versions. Tried redownloading the app (instead of restoring via Titanium), resetting the account password, and also reflashing 1.5 but no go. Anyone else with this issue / thoughts?


You probably have to many devices activated to amazon appstore (or it thinks you do).

If you flash your phone a lot, chances are you will eventually run into this problem of logging into Amazon Appstore. 

If you are having this problem click this link and deregister some of your devices.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mas/your-a...F8&ref_=ya_83&

It's got a soft-limit of around 20 or so. Deregister some of the replicated devices in the list and the problem will be fixed.

Hope this helps someone, worked for me!


----------



## r00t_like_an_antel0pe

That did it. Awesome. Thanks much.


----------



## termiNader

I don't know what this ROM did but my signal strength is so much better now. Thanks!


----------



## admorris

gearsofwar said:


> Can some explain please? is this a good thing or bad thing? Would it be best to just leave it alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm a Newb. lol


It's a good thing. Generally the lower voltage you can go while still remaining stable, the better battery life you are going to get. More voltage means more heat...more heat means less battery life


----------



## joemagistro

volume plus doesnt work for me and i did every kinda wipe there is lol


----------



## winkeye

droidth3ory said:


> You're being watched and added to the limited support list. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same thing happened again - downloaded latest zygot3, wiped/format system/dalvik/cache, installed 1.5 and all of my settings and apps/data are in place with the exception of home screens - I don't understand...


----------



## GreenJeans

I keep bouncing back and forth between this and trans3kt....I'm thinking zygote is where it's at. Yet again, great job DT.


----------



## GreenJeans

ewinkley said:


> Same thing happened again - downloaded latest zygot3, wiped/format system/dalvik/cache, installed 1.5 and all of my settings and apps/data are in place with the exception of home screens - I don't understand...


Because all of your apps/data are containted in your /data partition, which you did not wipe.

lol.


----------



## PaulG1488

shanimal92 said:


> dont know if this was posted, but, when i use the feature to take off the search bar at the top of the homescreen, all my apps on the screen move up. Like the "box" where you can put the apps in has been moved up to all apps where the search bar was. also, "Docks" and "Icons" in the preferences of the launcher wont open; just highlights then does nothing.


Docks and icon settings haven't been finished yet that's all they will do for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

joemagistro said:


> volume plus doesnt work for me and i did every kinda wipe there is lol


I got a bunch of FCs as well...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Run and hide has some mods up for 1.5 in his thread.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

You guys now have soft mods, get them here

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1-mod-wwo-softkey-mod-softkey-colors/
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> That one is one Swype..


Really, each keyboard manages that popup colors? Bummer, looked fine with SlideIt on	Birdman's Rom, but I don't like Slide it as much..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

runandhide05 said:


> You guys now have soft mods, get them here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1-mod-wwo-softkey-mod-softkey-colors/
> Swyped from my GNEX


Woot!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

runandhide05 said:


> You guys now have soft mods, get them here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1-mod-wwo-softkey-mod-softkey-colors/
> Swyped from my GNEX


I wooted too soon....









Thanks very much for this, but I was expecting the Search key to be included, are you going to do a mood with that? That's what I was really hoping for...

I do love the % offset you do in the mod, just perfect and easy to read.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregb091

Loving this rom so far, thanks for your awesome work! Has anyone else noticed in the 1.5 update "T-CDMA 64" on the lockscreen/notification pull down where it should say verizon wireless?


----------



## skiddingus

Awesome ROM. THANK YOU!!! I have only found one small bug and maybe it is just my phone. If the phone is plugged in and charging, it will lock up if you try to shut down requiring a battery pull to recover. It hangs with the white battery icon on the screen forever. Other than that, everything seems to be working for me.


----------



## Bblanski

Redflea said:


> I wooted too soon....
> 
> Thanks very much for this, but I was expecting the Search key to be included, are you going to do a mood with that? That's what I was really hoping for...
> 
> I do love the % offset you do in the mood, just perfect and easy to read.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Oops lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

joemagistro said:


> yeppp


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Glad to know i wasn't the only one


----------



## chubbrock

After crack flashing almost all of your roms on my thunderbolt, now my addiction will continue on my Nexus!!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

I would say.. Don't do that. LOL. AppMonster works great for apks.


----------



## droidth3ory

skiddingus said:


> Awesome ROM. THANK YOU!!! I have only found one small bug and maybe it is just my phone. If the phone is plugged in and charging, it will lock up if you try to shut down requiring a battery pull to recover. It hangs with the white battery icon on the screen forever. Other than that, everything seems to be working for me.


That is a bug in all 4.0.3 ROMS.


----------



## theaustins513

joemagistro said:


> DT how can i get rid of maps completely soo i can install an older version??? this is a big thing for me, bc i use the Places app alot for work... it wont let me overwrite the one thats on the phone already...


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

joemagistro said:


> DT how can i get rid of maps completely soo i can install an older version??? this is a big thing for me, bc i use the Places app alot for work... it wont let me overwrite the one thats on the phone already...


What did you use to restore?


----------



## joemagistro

theaustins513 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


im stuck at a standstill... i need.. well i have an older apk of Maps.. but it wont let me install it due to conflicting permissions or something like that.... the new version of maps has issues!


----------



## runandhide05

Redflea said:


> I wooted too soon....
> 
> Thanks very much for this, but I was expecting the Search key to be included, are you going to do a mood with that? That's what I was really hoping for...
> 
> I do love the % offset you do in the mood, just perfect and easy to read.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Jeesss... want want..lol figured u give u a taste.... will be working on it.. 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## joemagistro

droidth3ory said:


> What did you use to restore?


i just tried to overwrite it and install the apk that i have.. wont work...


----------



## droidth3ory

joemagistro said:


> im stuck at a standstill... i need.. well i have an older apk of Maps.. but it wont let me install it due to conflicting permissions or something like that.... the new version of maps has issues!


I doesn't .. What did you use to restore?? Titanium Backup? Im talking about after installing the rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustins513

droidth3ory said:


> What did you use to restore?


Not sure what others did but I just tried deleting maps.apk from system app folder and then tried to download from market and it said something about it not being compatible or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro

droidth3ory said:


> I doesn't .. What did you use to restore?? Titanium Backup? Im talking about after installing the rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ohhh nothingg... honestly i dont have anything on this phone that would need to be restored thhat i couldnt just go in the market and redownload .. .. but now that you brought it up, i might just download titanium backup... i wasnt accounting for issues like this to happen... now i know to be safeee


----------



## droidth3ory

theaustins513 said:


> Not sure what others did but I just tried deleting maps.apk from system app folder and then tried to download from market and it said something about it not being compatible or something.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm talking about after the ROM... Old MAPS WILL NOT install at all. Do you use Titanium Backup to restore? MyBackup Pro?


----------



## joemagistro

theaustins513 said:


> Not sure what others did but I just tried deleting maps.apk from system app folder and then tried to download from market and it said something about it not being compatible or something.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


tried that tooo.. same error...


----------



## joemagistro

joemagistro said:


> tried that tooo.. same error...


DT,... all i have is a 5.6 maps apk that i have from 4shared which i held onto...


----------



## reverepats

Anyone getting an random FCs? Got 2 in tapatalk one after another. Figure I'd ask. TOA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustins513

droidth3ory said:


> I'm talking about after the ROM... Old MAPS WILL NOT install at all. Do you use Titanium Backup to restore? MyBackup Pro?


Thats just it. I'm not restoring anything. Not using any backup/restore software. Just tried to download from market and it wouldn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

joemagistro said:


> DT,... all i have is a 5.6 maps apk that i have from 4shared which i held onto...


Old Maps will not work... The API's are completely different. Did you wipe data/factory reset, and format system? No issues at all my maps. And other than you and one other person, no reports. Something is playing nice.


----------



## droidth3ory

reverepats said:


> Anyone getting an random FCs? Got 2 in tapatalk one after another. Figure I'd ask. TOA
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tapatalk has reported a issue with img's and ICS.


----------



## droidth3ory

theaustins513 said:


> Thats just it. I'm not restoring anything. Not using any backup/restore software. Just tried to download from market and it wouldn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My question is why are you downloading maps from the Market?


----------



## joemagistro

droidth3ory said:


> Old Maps will not work... The API's are completely different. Did you wipe data/factory reset, and format system? No issues at all my maps. And other than you and one other person, no reports. Something is playing nice.


Oh your right... BUT.... do this.....maps works fine.. nav works fine.... latitude works fine..... heres the problem.... go to Places,,,, and in the search bar type something in... like "verizon wireless".. and hit search... it will not search.. it stays on the same screen.. nothing happens.....


----------



## reverepats

droidth3ory said:


> Tapatalk has reported a issue with img's and ICS.


Ahh OK. Yeah its happened before with AndroREV ROM. Funny cause when something FCs your Gmail pops up with some Bug Reporter and wend an email to who ever about the issue that just occurred. Pretty sweet. Alright thanks bro. ROMs are kick tushy man. Specially with this kernel. Absolutely perfect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder

runandhide05 said:


> You guys now have soft mods, get them here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-colors/
> Swyped from my GNEX


Great job they work fine.


----------



## droidth3ory

joemagistro said:


> Oh your right... BUT.... do this.....maps works fine.. nav works fine.... latitude works fine..... heres the problem.... go to Places,,,, and in the search bar type something in... like "verizon wireless".. and hit search... it will not search.. it stays on the same screen.. nothing happens.....





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushiglobster

joemagistro said:


> Oh your right... BUT.... do this.....maps works fine.. nav works fine.... latitude works fine..... heres the problem.... go to Places,,,, and in the search bar type something in... like "verizon wireless".. and hit search... it will not search.. it stays on the same screen.. nothing happens.....


I tested this out. I was actually able to obtain search results for my first 2 searches, but after that it stopped giving me results. It would "search" then nothing would happen. It just sat there like....I hadn't even typed in a search at all.

I can confirm that I too am having this problem.

EDIT: Seems buggy. If I hit back to bring myself back to the maps overlay, then go back to places and do a search, I get results again.

EDIT: Okay...so I'll type in something like "Clothes" it does a search and gives me results. Then I'll search again for clothes and it gives me nothing. I hit back to go back to the map overlay, and then click places again and go back and search for "clothes" and again I get results. Then I search again for "clothes" and I get no results.


----------



## theaustins513

droidth3ory said:


> My question is why are you downloading maps from the Market?


Good question. Just because there is no option to uninstall some of the google apps. I deleted the apk and learned I couldn't download again. I missed the fact that your ROM won't work with old apk and that the market didn't have the same version. My bad....all good now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro

Sushiglobster said:


> I tested this out. I was actually able to obtain search results for my first 2 searches, but after that it stopped giving me results. It would "search" then nothing would happen. It just sat there like....I hadn't even typed in a search at all.
> 
> I can confirm that I too am having this problem.


yepp thats my exact problem right here!!! it does nothing as if i never even hit search....


----------



## runandhide05

jawonder said:


> Great job they work fine.


Thanks. Don't forget to bump my thanks
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Grillrd

It seems Google music is syncing but fcing when playing a synced song


----------



## skiddingus

gregb091 said:


> Loving this rom so far, thanks for your awesome work! Has anyone else noticed in the 1.5 update "T-CDMA 64" on the lockscreen/notification pull down where it should say verizon wireless?


I noticed that too. Not a big deal but I would like to see it fixed too.


----------



## droidth3ory

Review and Install Video has been added to the OP>


----------



## jawonder

runandhide05 said:


> Thanks. Don't forget to bump my thanks
> Swyped from my GNEX


Did so x2 . Also would love to see the search key and settings on both sides of the blue softkey and bat % mods. Thanks


----------



## droidth3ory

Grillrd said:


> It seems Google music is syncing but fcing when playing a synced song


Are you using a ad blocker?


----------



## droidth3ory

I am sure Google will fix the issue with Maps..


----------



## Redflea

jawonder said:


> Did so x2 . Also would love to see the search key and settings on both sides of the blue softkey and bat % mods. Thanks


+1000







Please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

skiddingus said:


> I noticed that too. Not a big deal but I would like to see it fixed too.


The way to fix it has already been mentioned a few pages back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

any mirrors for this rom. Slow download.


----------



## jess086

Hey man just a little break from the issues and questions for u. Nice job. U really do the best work and back it up with great support. Thank you


----------



## mcf517

droidth3ory said:


> Seems to be a issue for a very few on 4.0.3 ROMS
> 
> No idea, No issues here and no other reports
> 
> Haven't used StickMount so, I am not sure. Feel free to flash any Kernel though.


I had the tcdma show for the carrier as well, but the rest of the rom ran perfectly so I would say that issue is independent of the other issues you are seeing. I used root tools and tried to change the carrier banner and it just went back to Verizon wireless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Update coming tonight. Data can be saved, some nice touches and a sick amount of butter.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Absolutely LOVE this rom. You have out done your self DT. The 1% battery and soft key mod was a big plus. Thanks for the hard work. Cant wait for the next update and mods.


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> Update coming tonight. Data can be saved, some nice touches and a sick amount of butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+ 1 Million


----------



## 2defmouze

Dangit guess I spent the last 20 hrs letting my battery calibrate for nuttin' cuz you're making me feel like I should be on here instead of trans3k, lol


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> Dangit guess I spent the last 20 hrs letting my battery calibrate for nuttin' cuz you're making me feel like I should be on here instead of trans3k, lol


You're not running this? Shame Shame


----------



## mcf517

I'm having trouble adding words to the user dictionary. I tap the word underlined in red and select +add word to dictionary. I get to the edit word dialogue box and when I hit okay, I get an error.

"Unfortunately, settings has stopped"

Can anyone else confirm or replicate this glitch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> You're not running this? Shame Shame












Here I thought Trans3k was the wave of the future... I'm sooo yesterday


----------



## bp328i

My wife is starting to think this phone can't receive calls since I'm wiping and flashing new ROM's so much.


----------



## 2defmouze

bp328i said:


> My wife is starting to think this phone can't receive calls since I'm wiping and flashing new ROM's so much.


LoL.. My roommate understands nothing about ROMs and stuff... He came in last night when I was flashing Trans3k and he was like "So, with all the wiping and ROM stuff your doing, when do you actually get to use your phone?"

The sad part is I didn't know how to answer the question..


----------



## Redflea

Having all kinds of wifi problems at home...if this a just me issue, or ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcf517

2defmouze said:


> Click the link you just posted... says it may have been pushed to Jan 4th... lol


Hahah... I'm an idiot. Got all hopeful about the app with playoffs nearing. A little more waiting won't kill me. There is that TV thing there still. I seriously have been on this phone non stop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Update coming tonight. Data can be saved, some nice touches and a sick amount of butter.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My veins are hardening just thinking about it...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Htimez2

Love the ROM, everything works great, root tools can fix the pulldown name to change to anything for people who are having that issue, I am so glad you fixed the FC issue with the widgets that was on the Trans3k ROM. All in all You are the Man Thanx DroidTh3ory!!!! with the working advanced menu, and pull down widgets as well as the few mods available for bat percentage and soft key mods this is hands down the best ROM out and ahead of the pack, I think I have found my main ROM and hopefully not all the updates from here on out will require a full wipe, but even if they do its worth it. I mean that's what Titanium backup pro is for lol.


----------



## Htimez2

2defmouze said:


> I don't even restore sms and call stuff.. only non system data..
> 
> To make life easier, I find it helps to keep a little checklist of things you will want to set up again, various settings the way you like them, ringtones and notifications, alarms, etc, so you know you won't forget anything... Once you have it in a list it becomes much easier, at this point I honestly don't even need the list anymore I've wiped and flashed so much I know exactly what I need to do, lol.


Same here lol


----------



## Redflea

combatmedic870 said:


> Nice to see ya red flea havent seen ya since i was on the d2


Hey, nice to see ya! Yeah, I miss the D2 team, but I'm loving my Nexus!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder

Htimez2 said:


> Love the ROM, everything works great, root tools can fix the pulldown name to change to anything for people who are having that issue, I am so glad you fixed the FC issue with the widgets that was on the Trans3k ROM. All in all You are the Man Thanx DroidTh3ory!!!! with the working advanced menu, and pull down widgets as well as the few mods available for bat percentage and soft key mods this is hands down the best ROM out and ahead of the pack, I think I have found my main ROM and hopefully not all the updates from here on out will require a full wipe, but even if they do its worth it. I mean that's what Titanium backup pro is for lol.


So True , best rom by far.


----------



## revickulous2001

I believe I am only having one issue with the 1.5 rom so far. It's amazing how quickly he pushes out bug fixes. That being said, I'm not completely certain this is even a problem with the rom. But I am having a lot of trouble connecting with Google Services. In fact, every time I check, it's not connected. Is this something others are experiencing right now? Or should I flash back to stock temporarily to investigate?


----------



## runandhide05

hey guys more DroidTh3ory zygot3 systemui mods are up. you know where to find them
this brings a total of 6 to choose from now just for this rom!!! go me!
we got white blue red and green soft keys, and two different 1% battery icons

just in case you dont knwo where to find them
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1-mod-wwo-softkey-mod-softkey-colors/


----------



## dalsor

Th3ory, awesome freaking job. Made an account just to let you know that this Rom rocks! Coming from an Eris, this is like night and day. Is it true that another update is coming out tonight? Was just about to flash 1.5, but will hold off if 1.6 is coming?


----------



## runandhide05

2defmouze said:


> If the fact that you have personally and politely answered the same questions dozens of times over in this thread, while still pumping out the best roms out here, doesn't win you dev of the month then the system is rigged #nuffsaid


2nd this!


----------



## igotgame

Go ahead and add the 1% battery mod to this


----------



## wyllic

BTW I love this ROM, it's gorgeous, smooth, and the constant updates are beyond incredible. So massive thanks to you for the hard work


----------



## droidth3ory

Uploading 1.6 and it is sick.. Stupid fast. Kernel Change, Banner carrier issue resolved, fixed the init start up (My good shit wasn't even running, LOL), Charging issue when the phone is off is fixed(thanks fabulous), and I moved some of the less used GAPPS to /data/app so they can be removed.

ETA 20 mins.


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading 1.6 and it is sick.. Stupid fast. Kernel Change, Banner carrier issue resolved, fixed the init start up (My good shit wasn't even running, LOL), Charging issue when the phone is off is fixed(thanks fabulous), and I moved some of the less used GAPPS to /data/app so they can be removed.
> 
> ETA 20 mins.


You're going to make me late for my date tonight. And when she calls and my phone is in the process of flashing and it goes straight to voicemail she's going to think I'm ignoring her.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Thanks Theory! I am waiting for 1.6 to flash.

Battery life good on this rom? It will be my first I am flashing to my VZW GNex.


----------



## Grillrd

droidth3ory said:


> Are you using a ad blocker?


You are some type of sorcerer. Disabled ad blocker...works now. Thank you


----------



## KlugN

Do the currently released blue soft key mods for batt%, home, task, back, and search work for this ROM without breaking anything in the 1.6?

I was looking through some of the mods specifically for this ROM and I didn't see one with those specs...if I missed something, someone please point out my stupidity because I really want to try and run this ROM but I don't want to give up the blue sense soft keys and batt%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

Ok, so after buying the Nexus I ended up needing to wipe my PC to get the Nexus "sdcard" to connect. I just got it all set back up so now I can start doing themes and mod again. I know there are a few already out but thought I would post a battery mod I just made. Just flash in recovery...

http://www.multiupload.com/2Y0MD0MG3O


----------



## thepsyntyst

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading 1.6 and it is sick.. Stupid fast. Kernel Change, Banner carrier issue resolved, fixed the init start up (My good shit wasn't even running, LOL), Charging issue when the phone is off is fixed(thanks fabulous), and I moved some of the less used GAPPS to /data/app so they can be removed.
> 
> ETA 20 mins.


Stupid fast is my favorite kind of fast!


----------



## thepsyntyst

KlugN said:


> Do the currently released blue soft key mods for batt%, home, task, back, and search work for this ROM without breaking anything in the 1.6?
> 
> I was looking through some of the mods specifically for this ROM and I didn't see one with those specs...if I missed something, someone please point out my stupidity because I really want to try and run this ROM but I don't want to give up the blue sense soft keys and batt%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


All of the four key ones will currently break the notification pull down Widgets


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys almost every question being asked has been answered at least 5 times, PLEEEZEEEE use search.


----------



## gbblr69

thepsyntyst said:


> Stupid fast is my favorite kind of fast!


I can't wait til we reach ludicrous speed









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys almost every question being asked has been answered at least 5 times, PLEEEZEEEE use search.


 yes your right i found my answers all except for the volume+ issue i did a search and nothing came up


----------



## Fatsix

gbblr69 said:


> I can't wait til we reach ludicrous speed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Shit son, we're going straight to plaid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I don't think I've actually had a chance to test battery life thanks to constant flashing.

Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


----------



## AlpineM3

Tried to flash this ROM, but u guys have any idea why I keep getting the little green guy with a red triangle when trying to boot into recovery? Tried booting into recovery through rom manager and same thing....thoughts anybody?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wyllic

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't think I've actually had a chance to test battery life thanks to constant flashing.
> 
> Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


Which is why the extended battery is so full of win


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Lol, I mean I can never calibrate it and give it a day of NORMAL use. I've been flashing a few times a day.

Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


----------



## Sushiglobster

AlpineM3 said:


> Tried to flash this ROM, but u guys have any idea why I keep getting the little green guy with a red triangle when trying to boot into recovery? Tried booting into recovery through rom manager and same thing....thoughts anybody?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There is a file you have to delete. However, I don't remember what file that is.

I ran in to the same problem. I just deleted this particular file and all was well.

EDIT: Delete the "Reboot-From-Recovery" file or similar. Here, see this thread: http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/141444-red-exclamation-recovery-every-time.html


----------



## Cmo220

AlpineM3 said:


> Tried to flash this ROM, but u guys have any idea why I keep getting the little green guy with a red triangle when trying to boot into recovery? Tried booting into recovery through rom manager and same thing....thoughts anybody?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Delete download cache through rom manager settings and redownload and install clockwork mod. There's also a file that needs to be deleted from the phone, I'll search to try to remember what it is.

EDIT: Delete the file recovery-from-boot.p from /system. This needs to be done after you reinstall clockwork before you reboot or it will overwrite your recovery. Use root explorer or some other file manager that has access to system files. Go to the System folder and scroll down til you find that file. Long press the file and select delete.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

I wish boot manager worked on the nexus it would make life alot easier trying to choose one of the many great roms in these forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## revickulous2001

AlpineM3 said:


> Tried to flash this ROM, but u guys have any idea why I keep getting the little green guy with a red triangle when trying to boot into recovery? Tried booting into recovery through rom manager and same thing....thoughts anybody?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here is the best guide about flashing and fixing this particular issue.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/142259-guide-how-backup-restore-install-roms-galaxy-nexus.html

P.S. I hope there aren't any rules I'm breaking here about posting links to other forums.


----------



## Berzerker

http://berz.me/other/toro/ZYGOT3_1.5_PUBLIC_SIGNED_5B3_KERNEL.zip

Mirror.


----------



## AlpineM3

Cmo220 said:


> Delete download cache through rom manager settings and redownload and install clockwork mod. There's also a file that needs to be deleted from the phone, I'll search to try to remember what it is.
> 
> EDIT: Delete the file recovery-from-boot.p from /system. This needs to be done after you reinstall clockwork before you reboot or it will overwrite your recovery. Use root explorer or some other file manager that has access to system files. Go to the System folder and scroll down til you find that file. Long press the file and select delete.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jlambeth1

droidth3ory said:


> You're being watched and added to the limited support list. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL, it's all good. I would never come asking for help unless I did a full wipe and still had problems. Excellent work again DT!


----------



## AlpineM3

revickulous2001 said:


> Here is the best guide about flashing and fixing this particular issue.
> 
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/142259-guide-how-backup-restore-install-roms-galaxy-nexus.html
> 
> P.S. I hope there aren't any rules I'm breaking here about posting links to other forums.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FormeriPhoney

droidth3ory said:


> I would say.. Don't do that. LOL. AppMonster works great for apks.


Dont do what exactly? Dont restore with data, or dont use jrummys app manager to restore app and/or app data?

Everthing was running great except for every app fc'ing.


----------



## AlpineM3

Sushiglobster said:


> There is a file you have to delete. However, I don't remember what file that is.
> 
> I ran in to the same problem. I just deleted this particular file and all was well.
> 
> EDIT: Delete the "Reboot-From-Recovery" file or similar. Here, see this thread: http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/141444-red-exclamation-recovery-every-time.html


Thought I was on my way to flashing this ROM, but root explorer keeps telling me I cannot delete or re name the reboot-from-recovery file because its only read me file....so what now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

AlpineM3 said:


> Thought I was on my way to flashing this ROM, but root explorer keeps telling me I cannot delete or re name the reboot-from-recovery file because its only read me file....so what now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Go back to Root Explorer and navigate to where you were. At the top click on Mount R/W


----------



## Sushiglobster

AlpineM3 said:


> Thought I was on my way to flashing this ROM, but root explorer keeps telling me I cannot delete or re name the reboot-from-recovery file because its only read me file....so what now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I believe this is a permissions thing. See if you can change the permissions of the file.


----------



## toxa24

AlpineM3 said:


> Thought I was on my way to flashing this ROM, but root explorer keeps telling me I cannot delete or re name the reboot-from-recovery file because its only read me file....so what now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


click on "Mount r/w" at the top of the screen while in root explorer


----------



## ronnieruff

AlpineM3 said:


> Thought I was on my way to flashing this ROM, but root explorer keeps telling me I cannot delete or re name the reboot-from-recovery file because its only read me file....so what now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


mount in r/w

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## skiddingus

I am also guilty of asking a question that was already answered. I just jumped onto this rom tonight and didn't read the 60+ pages already posted before I installed it. I will definitely try to read more and ask less in the future. Thanks for an awesome ROM. It's nearly flawless already!


----------



## AlpineM3

Thanks everybody for being so patient, I'm trying to stay on topic by wanting to flash the rom, but need to get there first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

AlpineM3 said:


> Thanks everybody for being so patient, I'm trying to stay on topic by wanting to flash the rom, but need to get there first.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you need help you can hit me up via PM or GTalk so we can keep the thread as clean as possible.


----------



## toxa24

Guys, we are still waiting for the 1.6 link, right? Just wanna make sure I'm not missing something cause Theory said ETA 20 min an hour and 15 min ago?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yep. Still waiting. Probably just an upload hiccup.

Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


----------



## droidth3ory

Uploading again... My NET crashed. 15 minutes, Updating the OP, Adding the Change Log and posting the SoftKey Mod.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Weeee! Awesome!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Four key mod, I hope. Also, no need to data wipe, correct?

Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


----------



## kbomb

Dt's put'n in mad work. much appreciated dude


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading again... My NET crashed. 15 minutes, Updating the OP, Adding the Change Log and posting the SoftKey Mod.


Bated breath...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jkim808

Haha, switching over from AOKP to see what the commotion's about. This ought to be fun.


----------



## troyhatton

jkim808 said:


> Haha, switching over from AOKP to see what the commotion's about. This ought to be fun.


That's exactly what I'm going to do...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Battery was better on aokp but I like the additions here.

Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


----------



## zachdroid

Sounds like factory recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengoku

This rom update is sooooo buttah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

SomeGuyDude said:


> Battery was better on aokp but I like the additions here.
> 
> Sent from my th3or3tical GNex


You've used each mod for more than a day to notice the battery was better on AOKP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazin Blake

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading again... My NET crashed. 15 minutes, Updating the OP, Adding the Change Log and posting the SoftKey Mod.


Can u say Nightlies??


----------



## Cmo220

Antob125 said:


> You've used each mod for more than a day to notice the battery was better on AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That always makes me laugh too. It takes days to tell how battery life is. I know I haven't stuck with any ROM long enough to say anything about battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Get it!!!! 1.6 is LIVE. READ THE OP!!







Enjoy and Report!


----------



## Redflea

Downloading!

Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

droidth3ory said:


> Get it!!!! 1.6 is LIVE. READ THE OP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and Report!


 do the softkey mods that were made for 1.5 also work on 1.6?


----------



## bp328i

Flashing now!!!


----------



## jlambeth1

Sweet, downloading now. I'll wipe everything just in case this time.


----------



## toxa24

DT, in the OP, under features, it is still shows the old kernel description. You might want to update that. Thanks for your excellent work


----------



## Redflea

bp328i said:


> Flashing now!!!


Damn, I'm only at 76%!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

droidth3ory said:


> Search Bar Removal, Soft Keys Mods, 1% Battery, Advanced Power Menu, and more are coming. Resourcing has set me back some.
> 
> 4 button soft keys mod coming soon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

I'm still downloading through my crappy DSL. (4g stops a mile from my house) 
Can someone please post a screenshot of the new mod "SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery". Is this the 4-button softkey?


----------



## oneninja

do I have to format/system everytime i flash a new zygot3 rom? I just downloaded 1.5 finished setting up my screens and saw 1.6... I just dont want to spend the next 1/2 hour redoing my screens again. Any help on how to avoid this.


----------



## NateDogg11

DT...Any specific reason why you switched kernals? Just curious. If we preferred the previous one, can we still flash it?


----------



## droidth3ory

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sofykey MOD is in the OP.


----------



## droidth3ory

oneninja said:


> do I have to format/system everytime i flash a new zygot3 rom? I just downloaded 1.5 finished setting up my screens and saw 1.6... I just dont want to spend the next 1/2 hour redoing my screens again. Any help on how to avoid this.


Yes... That has NOTHING to do with your Data or Settings. ALWAYS


----------



## a2thejay23

thanks for another good update!


----------



## droidth3ory

NateDogg11 said:


> DT...Any specific reason why you switched kernals? Just curious. If we preferred the previous one, can we still flash it?


After testing, it is a runner. Plus Fab is the one who fixed the Phone Off charging Issue.









You can flash whatever kernel you want though.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Get it!!!! 1.6 is LIVE. READ THE OP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and Report!


I'm coming from 1.4, do I flash like normal? full wipe? Please advise


----------



## Steven58

Very nice...the four button softkeys really make this for me. Donation coming soon-ish.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Can someone post md5 to check?


----------



## droidth3ory

a2thejay23 said:


> I know you said we don't gotta wipe data this time but do we need to wipe system along with cache n dalvik?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ALWAYS Format System when flashing a ROM. No effect on Data or Settings.


----------



## wyllic

Holy Crap this boots FAST! Nice work! Thanks again for this incredible ROM


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> I'm coming from 1.4, do I flash like normal? full wipe? Please advise


Please Read the OP.







You WIPE EVERYTHING coming from anything other than 1.5. Then it is your choice.


----------



## oneninja

so is their a way to save home screens (apps widget) setup in between flashing roms since it seems like Im doing it at least once a day


----------



## wyllic

Anyone check if Volume+ works with 1.6 yet?


----------



## droidth3ory

MD5 is in the OP.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Please Read the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WIPE EVERYTHING coming from anything other than 1.5. Then it is your choice.


Thank you sir! I missed that. lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

droidth3ory said:


> ALWAYS Format System when flashing a ROM. No effect on Data or Settings.


Yours is the only rom that tells people to format system. Is that something that should always be done?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

BTW those soft key colored mods and battery that that guy posted earlier for 1.5 work in 1.6 no problems =) flashed and its okay!


----------



## Droidrev71

wyllic said:


> Anyone check if Volume+ works with 1.6 yet?


Not yet


----------



## idefiler6

G+ is randomly FCing now. Coming from 1.5, wiped cache and dalvik/formatted system and flashed.


----------



## toxa24

Can someone either post a screenshot of the soft keys and battery % mod or just clearly explain what it changes? Battery is self-explanatory, but the soft-keys, does it have 4, changes color, or something else? Thank you in advance


----------



## droidth3ory

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yours is the only rom that tells people to format system. Is that something that should always be done?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It should ALWAYS be done. /system is where the entire OS is. Data, Cache, Etc... Thats all one thing. You are installing a new system, Wipe out the old one.







Less issues.


----------



## wyllic

Negative, Volume+ still Force Closes


----------



## gearsofwar

wyllic said:


> Anyone check if Volume+ works with 1.6 yet?


I guess not. Now back with no sounds on my gnex.

Theory, what do you do with your GNEX volume? Just wondering since we cant use volume+ I was wondering if you're using an app to boost your gnex volume.


----------



## oneninja

Antob125 said:


> BTW those soft key colored mods and battery that that guy posted earlier for 1.5 work in 1.6 no problems =) flashed and its okay!


in which order did you do it, cause I tried but the notifications bar and soft keys never showed up and had to redo zygot3 1.5
I flashed 1.5 then the battery and soft key mods... I did it all in a row and when it loaded i couldnt get anything


----------



## gearsofwar

Any mirror guys? lol this is taking forever.....so excited!


----------



## Grillrd

1.6 is stupid fast ...ridiculous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

just tested my soft key mods, the three keys work, i dont think i posted any of the 4keys but if i pm'ed them to u the layout is WAY off so i would not flash them, DT softmod in op looks sweet!!


----------



## Berzerker

Google+ is FC'ing again on 1.6.


----------



## droidth3ory

toxa24 said:


> Can someone either post a screenshot of the soft keys and battery % mod or just clearly explain what it changes? Battery is self-explanatory, but the soft-keys, does it have 4, changes color, or something else? Thank you in advance


Screenshot of the SoftKey mod and Battery in the OP. Last one


----------



## msrfx

This thing is a speed demon! I don't know how you do it DT, but it's rocking as always. Excellent work!


----------



## a2thejay23

my google+ is now FCing a lot too after putting 1.6 on....formatted system/cache/dalvik

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

oneninja said:


> in which order did you do it, cause I tried but the notifications bar and soft keys never showed up and had to redo zygot3 1.5
> I flashed 1.5 then the battery and soft key mods... I did it all in a row and when it loaded i couldnt get anything


I think you have to flash a rom, boot up to make sure everything went smooth, and only then reboot into recovery, wipe cache and dalvik, and flash the mods. Maybe it is a good idea to do the mods one at a time as well to be on a safe side.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> I guess not. Now back with no sounds on my gnex.
> 
> Theory, what do you do with your GNEX volume? Just wondering since we cant use volume+ I was wondering if you're using an app to boost your gnex volume.


LOL... I don't. I'm fine with it, I always hear my calls.


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> Screenshot of the SoftKey mod and Battery in the OP. Last one


Thank you.


----------



## runandhide05

toxa24 said:


> Can someone either post a screenshot of the soft keys and battery % mod or just clearly explain what it changes? Battery is self-explanatory, but the soft-keys, does it have 4, changes color, or something else? Thank you in advance


copied and pasted stright from my OP Example: 403 (for 4.0.3 base)_4(4 is for how many soft keys)blue.soft (Color of the soft key)_pecrent.in.battery (where the percent is ei inside the battery icon or to the right of battery icon).SystemUI


----------



## Grillrd

My Google + is fine on 1.6 .wiped dalvik...cache...system

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Berzerker said:


> my google+ is now FCing a lot too after putting 1.6 on....formatted system/cache/dalvik
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And that is WHY everyone should WIPE EVERYTHING.









LOL


----------



## runandhide05

Grillrd said:


> My Google + is fine on 1.6 .wiped dalvik...cache...system
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what u mean following op instsructions and u dont have any problems..... that doesnt seem right?


----------



## Redflea

Got FCs on Google+, Tapatalk, and Volume+ shortly after boot...seems OK since then.

Softkey mod on home screen looks a little odd off centered...prefer the one with menu hidden on each side and four keys in the middle, but it's nice to have this option available...

Thanks for the update!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> what u mean following op instsructions and u dont have any problems..... that doesnt seem right?


lol


----------



## Migamix

ok, here are my questions. (my train of thought derails easily so dont freak out)
what is with the obsession to overclocking, what damage does it do to the battery life. (yes, im sure i can push it back down with set cpu, but the overclocking is becoming an obsession with everyone)... can we at least wait for siedio to get their 3500mAh battery out for our babies first 
ug, just finished downloading 1.5, and BOOM, 1.6 is available, haven't flashed anything on my GNex since im trying to see if im going to have to carry my 1500UPS battery around with me after flashing.... (yeah, im sure ill be flashing in the morning, who am i kidding) like many people, coming from a phone with a really locked down bootloader (Droid heX), to a phone where thats the first thing i unlocked (with CWR and SU goodness), there seems to be TOO much info flooding in on how things work here (for the NexusN00Bs like me), so, im going to take a step back and do some research for some of the questions i have.. , but really, overclocking/battery life, what about it?


----------



## NateDogg11

Not sure if this matters or not....when I go into About Phone, under MOD Version it says Unknown, not TH3ORY ROM like in the screenies. I know the shots are from previous version though. Is this anything worth worrying about?


----------



## msrfx

Grillrd said:


> My Google + is fine on 1.6 .wiped dalvik...cache...system
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Edit: Misread posting lol.


----------



## KlugN

As soon as we get this mod for this ROM, I'm flashing. After using this 4 button mod with the 2 menus for the last few days, going back to the old layout just won't feel right!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Redflea

runandhide05 said:


> copied and pasted stright from my OP Example: 403 (for 4.0.3 base)_4(4 is for how many soft keys)blue.soft (Color of the soft key)_pecrent.in.battery (where the percent is ei inside the battery icon or to the right of battery icon).SystemUI


Are you planning (please?) on making a Softkey mod for 1.6 that is blue, four keys, with menu on each side?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

droidth3ory said:


> And that is WHY everyone should WIPE EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


You said follow the instructions, so I did. I'll wipe and start over I guess.


----------



## droidth3ory

NateDogg11 said:


> Not sure if this matters or not....when I go into About Phone, under MOD Version it says Unknown, not TH3ORY ROM like in the screenies. I know the shots are from previous version though. Is this anything worth worrying about?


No worries. I forgot to edit the prop when testing. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davelm

Migamix said:


> ok, here are my questions. (my train of thought derails easily so dont freak out)
> what is with the obsession to overclocking, what damage does it do to the battery life. (yes, im sure i can push it back down with set cpu, but the overclocking is becoming an obsession with everyone)... can we at least wait for siedio to get their 3500mAh battery out for our babies first
> ug, just finished downloading 1.5, and BOOM, 1.6 is available, haven't flashed anything on my GNex since im trying to see if im going to have to carry my 1500UPS battery around with me after flashing.... (yeah, im sure ill be flashing in the morning, who am i kidding) like many people, coming from a phone with a really locked down bootloader (Droid heX), to a phone where thats the first thing i unlocked (with CWR and SU goodness), there seems to be TOO much info flooding in on how things work here (for the NexusN00Bs like me), so, im going to take a step back and do some research for some of the questions i have.. , but really, overclocking/battery life, what about it?


A straight just overclock would cause worst battery, Yes. However, with these kernels(this one in particular) It has a dramatic under-volt. So your phone is all around using less power to push it faster. So even with this being pushed a little faster, should still see little better battery.


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Got FCs on Google+, Tapatalk, and Volume+ shortly after boot...seems OK since then.
> 
> Softkey mod on home screen looks a little odd off centered...prefer the one with menu hidden on each side and four keys in the middle, but it's nice to have this option available...
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> View attachment 13034
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What launcher are you running. Look at my screen in the OP. The settings key for the custom launcher is in that space. It hides when you pull the shade down.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

This ROM is sweet! Seems perfect on my phone. No bugs at all.

One odd thing though with the softkey mod...does everyones search icon appear in the bottom right when you wake up the phone and viewing the lock screen? It just seems odd that the icon becomes visible before unlocking. The icon will glow if pressed but nothing happens. BTW I am using the pattern lock.


----------



## skiddingus

Redflea said:


> Are you planning (please?) on making a Softkey mod for 1.6 that is blue, four keys, with menu on each side?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 ... this would look awesome


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> What launcher are you running. Look at my screen in the OP. The settings key for the custom launcher is in that space. It hides when you pull the shade down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nova beta 5 ... On the home screen the menu key never appears, regardless of the shade being up or down...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Nova beta 5 ... On the home screen the menu key never appears, regardless of the shade being up or down...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Okay, makes sense. Without my launcher it would be hiding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Okay, makes sense. Without my launcher it would be hiding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nova is just getting better and better...would you consider making it your default launcher, like you use Fab's kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

uploading mods four key blue with three batteris to choose from made JUST for 1.6


----------



## skoutro

Working great. Appreciate it th3ory. I don't care about speed - I care about battery life; lets see how long it will last on an extended battery.


----------



## Redflea

Noticed that menu also doesn't appear on Market app, or gmail and email apps, for some reason.

Just providing feedback, not whinging...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

runandhide05 said:


> uploading mods four key blue with three batteris to choose from made JUST for 1.6


YAY YAY YAY YAY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Noticed that menu also doesn't appear on Market app, or gmail and email apps, for some reason.
> 
> Just providing feedback, not whinging...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Because those Apps has dedicated settings menu in the app. Top right corner.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

I get fc's in Trebuchet launcher if in launcher preferences-->user interface--> for homescreen and drawer I uncheck Show Page Indicator


----------



## oneninja

so i wiped cache dalvik and format/system but volume+ still doesnt work... any suggestions


----------



## runandhide05

LINKS ARE UP FOR 1.6 4KEY
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v15-compatible/#entry301002


----------



## toxa24

Redflea said:


> Noticed that menu also doesn't appear on Market app, or gmail and email apps, for some reason.
> 
> Just providing feedback, not whinging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get menu options in all those you mentioned.

EDIT:never mind, I didn't understand which menu option you were talking about


----------



## Jiibus

Volume+ doesnt work yet.


----------



## oneninja

Jiibus said:


> Volume+ doesnt work yet.


Im trying to find any help on this too... i did the wipe and format and it still fc's


----------



## droidth3ory

I don't develop Volume +, and I know NOTHING about it. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

toxa24 said:


> I get fc's in Trebuchet launcher if in launcher preferences-->user interface--> for homescreen and drawer I uncheck Show Page Indicator


That also happens to me in Dt cm9 rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## oneninja

trust me we all love this rom but the volume is a big issue on the GN so if anyone has a solution it would be appreciated by many


----------



## gearsofwar

oneninja said:


> trust me we all love this rom but the volume is a big issue on the GN so if anyone has a solution it would be appreciated by many


Yes, I just flashed this and the volume+ is not working. We really need to find a solution since I use my phone as an alarm clock. I could barely hear it now. lol

Besides that, I love DT's stuff! Awesome as always!


----------



## KlugN

runandhide05 said:


> uploading mods four key blue with three batteris to choose from made JUST for 1.6


Thank you so much! Now I can flash this ROM!!!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Jiibus

DT is it possible to mod the files that Volume+ changes to make the phone louder and bake that into your rom? Asking out of ignorance lol.


----------



## jlambeth1

Volume + Pro works for me. Yes, I wiped everything with Charmin before installing 1.6.


----------



## PaulG1488

Uninstall/reinstall google+ fixed that fc but for some odd reason volume+ doesn't like to play nice with dt's roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488

jlambeth1 said:


> Volume + Pro works for me. Yes, I wiped everything with Charmin before installing 1.6.


Tried that too to no avail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488

runandhide05 said:


> LINKS ARE UP FOR 1.6 4KEY
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v15-compatible/#entry301002


Patiently waiting for red

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shanimal92

"ZY1.6.4softBlue_speedo.bat_SystemUI" What is "speedo"?

EDIT: What clocked kernel is this? the 1.35 or the 1.4?


----------



## gearsofwar

jlambeth1 said:


> Volume + Pro works for me. Yes, I wiped everything with Charmin before installing 1.6.


What do you mean Charmin?


----------



## jlambeth1

Just a little joke. Just saying I wiped everything real good like we're supposed to. System, dalvik cache, cache, data, etc.


----------



## gearsofwar

jlambeth1 said:


> Just a little joke. Just saying I wiped everything real good like we're supposed to. System, dalvik cache, cache, data, etc.


Hahaha....got it.

I just followed the instruction and it never asked me to wipe cache or dalvik. Just say wipe factory reset, under mounts/format system and install


----------



## KlugN

shanimal92 said:


> "ZY1.6.4softBlue_speedo.bat_SystemUI" What is "speedo"?
> 
> EDIT: What clocked kernel is this? the 1.35 or the 1.4?


Speedo battery. There should be a pic a few pages back or in the thread for the mods, I don't remember exactly. Or you could Google it. Some people like it. I prefer circle or %in.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## KlugN

jlambeth1 said:


> Just a little joke. Just saying I wiped everything real good like we're supposed to. System, dalvik cache, cache, data, etc.


Feels good....on the (w)hole.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## MyComputerDoctor

If you turn off show page indicator in the launcher settings under home screen properties and try to scroll backwards past the 1st page going left and past the 5th page moving right it FC's launcher. Just thought I'd let you know even know it is a CM issue most likely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shanimal92

KlugN said:


> Speedo battery. There should be a pic a few pages back or in the thread for the mods, I don't remember exactly. Or you could Google it. Some people like it. I prefer circle or %in.
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


Eww, i just saw it... looks dumb


----------



## Htimez2

Man you are the best, you met my mod requests in less than what 8 hours, not to mention I dont have to do a full wipe for the new ROM update. Keep up the awesome work man, Wish all developers worked as fast and reliable as you do DroidTh3ory lol


----------



## runandhide05

shanimal92 said:


> "ZY1.6.4softBlue_speedo.bat_SystemUI" What is "speedo"?
> 
> EDIT: What clocked kernel is this? the 1.35 or the 1.4?


no kernel changing in this it is only theme speedo is the battery icon type
Example: 403 (for 4.0.3 base)_4(4 is for how many soft keys)blue.soft (Color of the soft key)_pecrent.in.battery (where the percent is ei inside the battery icon or to the right of battery icon).SystemUI


----------



## cvbcbcmv

lol, it seems I'm always mad at devs. They don't release roms and I want to punch them in the face, they lead me to flashing roms at 3:20AM and I am deprived of sleep!









At least it's winter break.


----------



## Antob125

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffaa

gearsofwar said:


> What do you mean Charmin?


It's toilet paper.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Antob125 said:


> View attachment 13037
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


uhh... yay?


----------



## gearsofwar

I noticed that there's no backup data found. Maybe this has been asked already but I could not find it in this thread.


----------



## davelm

Face effect also do not record in camera. They WORK, but when you record then stop, nothing is saved.


----------



## Iceman0803

I literally JUST got done installing and setting up 1.5 and now 1.6 is already out... Love it!!


----------



## gearsofwar

Iceman0803 said:


> I literally JUST got done installing and setting up 1.5 and now 1.6 is already out... Love it!!


----------



## toxa24

EDIT: sorry guys, it was a completely wrong app! Time to get some sleep...


----------



## runandhide05

ok my op updated with another 6 for zygot3 1.6
that makes 15 different once to choose from guys!!
bump the SHIT OUT of my thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
remember they example is in op so u know what you are getting! come and get some tasty mods

http://rootzwiki.com...le/#entry301002


----------



## oneninja

So how would I go about getting rid of all traces of volume+ if that would work


----------



## davelm

Not sure if this is just me, but Google Goggles when in continuous mode seems to vibrate randomly, and speaks to you the results. Never did this before.

Only bugs i've found so far:

Camera: Live effects will not record.

Google Goggles continuous mode vibrate/talkback.


----------



## Iceman0803

Any reason for the kernel change form 1.5 to 1.6? Just curious.


----------



## gearsofwar

Everything is awesome and runs smooth. The only problem I come accross with are mostly apps that FC. Verizon widget dont work requesting verizon client blah, blah....


----------



## flameinthefire

when you say tweaked battery management what you mean?


----------



## toxa24

What is the volume application people are referring to? Volume Control +?


----------



## jp3_99

I guess nobody else is having the charging while phone is off issue anymore because I don't see anyone mentioning it, but I am still getting it with the last 2 roms I have tried, both of which said it was supposed to be fixed. Just to let you know my exact problem, it freezes up on the white charging symbol whenever I turn the phone off while it is plugged in, or if I plug it in while the phone is off. I have to do a battery pull to fix it at that point. I followed your instructions to the T so I dont think i messed anything up. I am on the 5.5.0.4 CWM just encase that has something to do with it. Otherwise huge thanks for making such a great rom!!


----------



## Htimez2

Do you have a link that will revert all mods back to stock that we could use instead of having to install the rom all over again or restoring a backup? Is there an easy way to do it that I just dont know about or what? Thanx again for all your hard work. (all Im really looking for is a flash file to revert softkeys back to being the 3 white keys, since I used a color changing mod and just decided I want to go back to 3 white for a while)


----------



## s004kcg

PaulG1488 said:


> Uninstall/reinstall google+ fixed that fc but for some odd reason volume+ doesn't like to play nice with dt's roms
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Glad i saw this, actually went to market before i uninstalled Google +, and saw option to update. Did that and it worked fine afterwards


----------



## jerrycycle

toxa24 said:


> What is the volume application people are referring to? Volume Control +?


Check out "Volume+ (Sound Boost)" http://bit.ly/sj49C4


----------



## Htimez2

Htimez2 said:


> Do you have a link that will revert all mods back to stock that we could use instead of having to install the rom all over again or restoring a backup? Is there an easy way to do it that I just dont know about or what? Thanx again for all your hard work. (all Im really looking for is a flash file to revert softkeys back to being the 3 white keys, since I used a color changing mod and just decided I want to go back to 3 white for a while)


Actually I found zygot31.5_3.white.soft.percent.in.bat_SystemUI which will work for me since I always want the percentage battery, just thought i would let you know I got this so don't worry about the requested mod above lol


----------



## Masterzoltar

gearsofwar said:


>


I feel you. Just got 1.5 all set to my liking and here is 1.6. Should i install or wait? By the end of the night will be on 2.0!


----------



## davelm

any chance of getting sfx back in music player?


----------



## Maniac2k

Just flashed 1.6 over 1.4 and it messed up all my widgets in adw launcher.


----------



## ronnieruff

Maniac2k said:


> Just flashed 1.6 over 1.4 and it messed up all my widgets in adw launcher.


That always happens in ADW unless you back up ADW settings

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## HerroMoto

On 1.6 can confirm these couple of bugs before people download:
Camera effects work and record but they do NOT save in gallery or anywhere
Volume+ app gets force closes.
Other than that this rom runs beautifully but I'll wait because I can't live without volume+


----------



## dhy8386

Any way to get rid of or modify the quick settings in the notification pull down? I like it but need more items added and I had been using widgetsoid. Don't want to have both.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Spent my first hour on the job today flashing back to Zygot3 ..can only say great job DT, everything seems to be up and running well and this shit is packing some serious butter!

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kidserious

Iceman0803 said:


> Any reason for the kernel change form 1.5 to 1.6? Just curious.


Probably for the battery charging fix

Meh


----------



## sgravel

HerroMoto said:


> On 1.6 can confirm these couple of bugs before people download:
> Camera effects work and record but they do NOT save in gallery or anywhere
> Volume+ app gets force closes.
> Other than that this rom runs beautifully but I'll wait because I can't live without volume+


As for Volume+, still a no go for me.

I came from 1.5, cleanly installed.

Uninstalled Volume+
Wiped cache, Dalvik and system
Flashed 1.6
Booted and reinstalled Volume+
Volume+ still FC

There was a link a few pages back, I think to Volume+ from someone who said it was working for them on 1.6. I am going to see if I can find it, in case it is a different version. The apk I am using is right from Meltus' website. Version 1.8.0.6


----------



## panitsos

it's a very nice rom, very fast but i think i might go back to another rom where volume+ worked untill its fixed on this rom, hate to do it because its a really nice rom but my sounds on this phone are low as it is i need volume+ to work


----------



## BeADroid

dude this rocks, i woke up at 4 am not being able to sleep. Saw 1.6 flashed and drifted off with wonderful ICS dreams. super solid and quite fast.


----------



## Suzook

davelm said:


> any chance of getting sfx back in music player?


This and volume+ working. Is this a kernal? Or from issue?


----------



## akellar

Anyone posted a mirror for 1.6 yet?


----------



## Fatsix

Suzook said:


> This and volume+ working. Is this a kernal? Or from issue?


I believe it is a kernel issue, not a rom issue. I believe the volume can be adjusted in the kernel, eliminating the need for volume+. But i would say lets get the phone running where we want it before adding that in. I personally don't have a problem with the volume.


----------



## b00sted

dhy8386 said:


> Any way to get rid of or modify the quick settings in the notification pull down? I like it but need more items added and I had been using widgetsoid. Don't want to have both.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


download CMsettings.apk push to system/app and toggle it off









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22063477/Android/Phone/GalaxyNexus/CMSettings.apk


----------



## Tengoku

jp3_99 said:


> I guess nobody else is having the charging while phone is off issue anymore because I don't see anyone mentioning it, but I am still getting it with the last 2 roms I have tried, both of which said it was supposed to be fixed. Just to let you know my exact problem, it freezes up on the white charging symbol whenever I turn the phone off while it is plugged in, or if I plug it in while the phone is off. I have to do a battery pull to fix it at that point. I followed your instructions to the T so I dont think i messed anything up. I am on the 5.5.0.4 CWM just encase that has something to do with it. Otherwise huge thanks for making such a great rom!!


I can confirm that I am having this problem as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SDC_Bolts

thepsyntyst said:


> ok so i found out im not as smart as i thought and can only go so far with the knowledge that i have, that being said i can't yet mod the softkeys cause its beyond me but i did manage to get the keys blue and the one percent circle battery to work with the power toggles. i would post a screen shot but i keep getting a blank screen after it saves. I promise this works for what it does ha ha regardless there is a zip with the stock systemui so you can go back
> 
> here is the on percent circle
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?iyb9dd26mvt64tz
> 
> and the stock
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4v6ji8u21ug3gy3
> 
> once again sorry to every for the last zip i had posted that fully did not work.


I really like this battery mod, can you make that without the blue keys, just the battery mod?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davy917

Wireless tethering still searching for subscription?? Anyone know how to make this work?


----------



## explamphibian

Tengoku said:


> I can confirm that I am having this problem as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent w/ GNex

This was fixed in the V4 kernel.


----------



## Maniac2k

b00sted said:


> download CMsettings.apk push to system/app and toggle it off
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22063477/Android/Phone/GalaxyNexus/CMSettings.apk


Moved to system/app. How do i toggle off? Where is the toggle?


----------



## Suzook

Fatsix said:


> I believe it is a kernel issue, not a rom issue. I believe the volume can be adjusted in the kernel, eliminating the need for volume+. But i would say lets get the phone running where we want it before adding that in. I personally don't have a problem with the volume.


Problem us that the sound fx built in don't work either...listening to music with no eq settings sux on this phone


----------



## skiddingus

I just wanted to post a quick comment about battery life since I actually left my phone alone while I slept. On 3g (LTE off), gps enabled, and several widgets running I was ably to get about 2% per hour of battery use. 6.5 hours on standby last night and I was down to 88% battery. This is about identical to what I was getting on the stock ROM. With the LTE enabled I use almost double the battery on standby. I wanted to post a screenshot but I can't figure out how. Can anyone help with that.


----------



## ronnieruff

dhy8386 said:


> Any way to get rid of or modify the quick settings in the notification pull down? I like it but need more items added and I had been using widgetsoid. Don't want to have both.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is a CM cherry pick and there is not a way to modify it yet.

Edit: I stand corrected!

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## loudaccord

Thanks for switching to Fab's APEX kernel, v1.5's kernel was slower than stock... switched to Fab's kernel and it was like a different phone. Went to 1.6 and everything seems to be all good. A+ on this one, I can only imagine what's to come.


----------



## 2defmouze

skiddingus said:


> I just wanted to post a quick comment about battery life since I actually left my phone alone while I slept. On 3g (LTE off), gps enabled, and several widgets running I was ably to get about 2% per hour of battery use. 6.5 hours on standby last night and I was down to 88% battery. This is about identical to what I was getting on the stock ROM. With the LTE enabled I use almost double the battery on standby. I wanted to post a screenshot but I can't figure out how. Can anyone help with that.


I've found you can improve on that even more with a few tweaks, such as adjusting the refresh period for things that don't need to sync quite as often (ie weather for example) and also setting up a profile in SetCPU for when the screen is off..I currently throttle the CPU to 700 when screen is off but you can get by with it at 350 with hardly any noticeable lag when it wakes up..just a couple ideas








Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## b00sted

Maniac2k said:


> Moved to system/app. How do i toggle off? Where is the toggle?


in the cmsettings app lol


----------



## KlugN

runandhide05 said:


> ok my op updated with another 6 for zygot3 1.6
> that makes 15 different once to choose from guys!!
> bump the SHIT OUT of my thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> remember they example is in op so u know what you are getting! come and get some tasty mods
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...le/#entry301002


Why can't I thank you from Tapatalk? Works in XDA...

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## 2defmouze

loudaccord said:


> Thanks for switching to Fab's APEX kernel, v1.5's kernel was slower than stock... switched to Fab's kernel and it was like a different phone. Went to 1.6 and everything seems to be all good. A+ on this one, I can only imagine what's to come.


+1 this kernel is really boss (go stop in fabs thread and show him some love people!) But also DT's init script that wasn't running previously I believe is making a huge diff.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## b00sted

SDC_Bolts said:


> I really like this battery mod, can you make that without the blue keys, just the battery mod?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


this is one i did for my use using WJDdesigns batt icons http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22063477/Android/Phone/GalaxyNexus/ZYGOT3_1.6_BATT1PERCENT.zip


----------



## jblade

My Kernel says "3.0.8-g8e0f3bc-dirty [email protected]#11"
Mod Version : Unknown

Is there any reason my kernal hasnt been updating?


----------



## Kamar234

Is anyone else having an issue getting voume plus to run on this rom? For some reason, it always fc's and I need that app to work. Haha, this thread is growing at a crazy clip, I just realized this has been addressed. Sorry.


----------



## b00sted

b00sted said:


> this is one i did for my use using WJDdesigns batt icons http://dl.dropbox.co...ATT1PERCENT.zip


hrm does not register phone is charging.. may want to hold off using mine LOL


----------



## cubsfan187

Fatsix said:


> I believe it is a kernel issue, not a rom issue. I believe the volume can be adjusted in the kernel, eliminating the need for volume+. But i would say lets get the phone running where we want it before adding that in. I personally don't have a problem with the volume.


I don't think it's a kernel issue. I am using Fab's kernel on Rootzboat rom and Volume+ works with it. I want to try this rom out but working in a warehouse, I need the volume a little louder than it is stock and without Volume+, that won't happen.


----------



## droidth3ory

davy917 said:


> Wireless tethering still searching for subscription?? Anyone know how to make this work?


Pay for it. LOL


----------



## Nasty64

Redflea said:


> Nova is just getting better and better...would you consider making it your default launcher, like you use Fab's kernel?


+1 for this. Nova is very good.
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Pay for it. LOL


+1 freeloaders lol








Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gearsofwar

Well good morning everyone! I see that people have been posting so damn early! lol


----------



## CDuke619

Kamar234 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue getting voume plus to run on this rom? For some reason, it always fc's and I need that app to work. Haha, this thread is growing at a crazy clip, I just realized this has been addressed. Sorry.


I am... It keeps force closing volume +, the paid version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amw

Getting fc on many apps. Volume+, thumb keyboard, etc 
I've read through as many posts as possible but y'all are crazy with the amount of responses.
Tried to fix permissions, but nothing.

What's the fix? Volume is so low on my phone and id prefer using the keyboard of my choice

Also what launcher are use guys using? Go Launcher is still the only one with enough options in my opinion. But it tends to diminish the some ics effects on home screen.


----------



## amw

skiddingus said:


> I jThis is about identical I wanted to post a screenshot but I can't figure out how. Can anyone help with that.


Hold the volume down and power button at the same time for a few seconds. That's how u activate native screen shot.


----------



## droidth3ory

Volume + just plain doesn't work. It is not my app and really not my problem. Sorry guys.

I am sick of seeing post after post about a 3rd party app not working. Shit don't work. LOL. Pretty much it


----------



## dajmanjt

hey love the rom. amazing effort. flawless performance. just wanted to get your feedback on why i cant get any softkey mods/1% battery mods to work. I tried yours listed in the op and the other ones supposedly made for your latest rom.... nothing works. what am i doing wrong? here is my steps :

1 wipe everything and format.
2 flash your rom
3 flash new radios
4 flash soft keys
5 reboot


----------



## sincerity

yo nice work man....always enjoyed your tbolt roms....on this latest update I can't get market to autorestore...i enabled it in settings. Had no problem with 1.4 that I came from...any ideas?


----------



## sincerity

dajmanjt said:


> hey love the rom. amazing effort. flawless performance. just wanted to get your feedback on why i cant get any softkey mods/1% battery mods to work. I tried yours listed in the op and the other ones supposedly made for your latest rom.... nothing works. what am i doing wrong? here is my steps :
> 
> 1 wipe everything and format.
> 2 flash your rom
> 3 flash new radios
> 4 flash soft keys
> 5 reboot


flash rom and reboot....let it boot up, then reboot into recovery, wipe davlik/cache and then install mod...reboot and it'll work


----------



## al52025

can you change the softkey layout? i thought it was going to be menu back home search apps and menu again?


----------



## dajmanjt

sincerity said:


> flash rom and reboot....let it boot up, then reboot into recovery, wipe davlik/cache and then install mod...reboot and it'll work


thanks brother. thats what i needed to know


----------



## sincerity

np man hope it works out


----------



## inline6power

what system app do i need to restore in titanium to restore all my folders and homepage layout coming from 1.3?


----------



## Izord

Thanks for this great ROM!

Started with 1.5 yesterday, upgraded to 1.6 today, loving it.

Are there any custom system settings that I can access? Like a toolbox or something?

I tried to install the CM system settings apk and pushed it to system/app. It says not installed during installation, but the program does become available in the app drawer, but there are only two or three available options on the different tabs.

Do you have a power menu in this ROM or other settings I can get to?

Thanks.

Also what do you think about 'Force GPU rendering' in the Developer options? Your ROM has it unchecked.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Suzook said:


> This and volume+ working. Is this a kernal? Or from issue?


Not to flame this any further but volume+ works on rootz boat so those complaining and can't read don't use DT Rom then he's done a fine job with this Rom and I could care less about that 3rd party app as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

inline6power said:


> what system app do i need to restore in titanium to restore all my folders and homepage layout coming from 1.3?


I put titanium.apk on my sd card. Open the apk with file manager(pre loaded) and install it. Then goto titanium and restore.


----------



## sincerity

^not being rude but I don't think thats what he was asking....


----------



## inline6power

Fatsix said:


> I put titanium.apk on my sd card. Open the apk with file manager(pre loaded) and install it. Then goto titanium and restore.


lol sorry i think you miss understood what i meant. when doing a titantium restore, what part of the system do i need to restore in order to get my home screen layout and folder layout back?


----------



## mrchambo

Then stick with RootzBoat.

Or, when you open a tune in Google Music, you can activate the built-in effects (MusicFX1.4), by clicking on the menu symbol in the upper right hand corner...that's probably why Volume+ doesn't work. It conflicts with MusicFX...

Good luck!

Oh, and Music FX works pretty well...


----------



## al52025

lol the softkey mod layout is waaay off. hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## akellar

inline6power said:


> lol sorry i think you miss understood what i meant. when doing a titantium restore, what part of the system do i need to restore in order to get my home screen layout and folder layout back?


You'd have to restore the data from whatever launcher you were using. So Trebucher if that's what you were using (keeping in mind that doing so could break any changes from rom to rom/version to version).


----------



## earled

1.6 rocks. Thanks DT. Donation coming

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchambo

If you mean as far as alignment, mine looks just fine. I show five keys across the bottom. Evenly spaced. Menu, back, home, recent, search. This is from DT's mod in the OP.

jc


----------



## inline6power

akellar said:


> You'd have to restore the data from whatever launcher you were using. So Trebucher if that's what you were using (keeping in mind that doing so could break any changes from rom to rom/version to version).


true but its the only way to get my setup back rather than spend the time for an hour to re set everything up.


----------



## DeviceSettings

Rom is sick...You da man...thanks for all of the work. Just gets better and better. Installing mod.......outty. Ha. Love it.


----------



## droidth3ory

dajmanjt said:


> lol the softkey mod layout is waaay off. hopefully it gets fixed soon.


How do you figure? See my screenshot? The layout is fine unless you are using a different launcher.


----------



## mund

My only issue is updating google+, but I assume thats a known issue. Should we be on the newer 3.4.x market or 3.3.12?

Does this kernal provide the extended battery support?


----------



## sincerity

thanks Dt


----------



## droidth3ory

mund said:


> My only issue is updating google+, but I assume thats a known issue. Should we be on the newer 3.4.x market or 3.3.12?
> 
> Do this kernal provide the extended battery support?


If you did a full wipe... There wouldn't be a issue.


----------



## al52025

droidth3ory said:


> How do you figure? See my screenshot? The layout is fine unless you are using a different launcher.


 wheres the screenshot? for the softkey mod? i wiped, booted rom, then did dalvik wipe and installed mod. the layout is way off and ive seen other people state the same thing


----------



## Redflea

amw said:


> Getting fc on many apps. Volume+, thumb keyboard, etc
> I've read through as many posts as possible but y'all are crazy with the amount of responses.
> Tried to fix permissions, but nothing.
> 
> What's the fix? Volume is so low on my phone and id prefer using the keyboard of my choice
> 
> Also what launcher are use guys using? Go Launcher is still the only one with enough options in my opinion. But it tends to diminish the some ics effects on home screen.


Get nova launcher from XDA forms. It's the best ice cream Sandwich launcher around. It is based on the stock launcher, with many many more features and excellent performance.

This launcher has a great chance of owning the ice cream sandwich market, the way launcher pro did back in the days of gingerbread, before the LP developer kind of disappeared.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566

Redflea said:


> Get nova launcher from XDA forms. It's the best ice cream Sandwich launcher around. It is based on the stalk launcher, with many many more features and good performance.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You sir are right on about this, by far for the Nexus the nicest launcher right now.


----------



## droidth3ory

al52025 said:


> wheres the screenshot? for the softkey mod? i wiped, booted rom, then did dalvik wipe and installed mod. the layout is way off and ive seen other people state the same thing


In the OP. Last one.


----------



## al52025

droidth3ory said:


> In the OP. Last one.


i swear that screenshot wasnt there and ive read the op like 12 times. thanks for the info


----------



## Barf

I flashed this last night, following directions exactly, and was unable to download anything from the market unless on wifi. 4g worked in browser but kept getting errors on 4g and 3 g. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## asqwrd

I think its off because the menu button is hidden. That extra space is where the menu button so it shows up when ever there is an option for a menu. Is there away to have that there all the time it only shows up on the launcher but not in apps. Also is the search button supposed to show in the lockscreen im on 1.6



droidth3ory said:


> In the OP. Last one.


----------



## tarund

I followed the instructions to install this ROM and it wiped my backups and other data. I'm a little irritated that this ROM did that because no other ROM has wiped those particular folders/data. Damn it!









Edit: Spoke too damn soon...lol somehow the data just appeared out of nowhere. Weird! Sorry about that.


----------



## terryharrison

Thank You Droidth3ory. My Nexus is so much better now!!


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> Volume + just plain doesn't work. It is not my app and really not my problem. Sorry guys.
> 
> I am sick of seeing post after post about a 3rd party app not working. Shit don't work. LOL. Pretty much it


Totally agree why not Female Dog at the app developer?

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## thepsyntyst

its getting closer



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## droidth3ory

asqwrd said:


> I think its off because the menu button is hidden. That extra space is where the menu button so it shows up when ever there is an option for a menu. Is there away to have that there all the time it only shows up on the launcher but not in apps. Also is the search button supposed to show in the lockscreen im on 1.6


It is only hidden when the app or screen it is in has its own dedicated Settings key. I like that. No need for redundant buttons.


----------



## ronnieruff

Barf said:


> I flashed this last night, following directions exactly, and was unable to download anything from the market unless on wifi. 4g worked in browser but kept getting errors on 4g and 3 g. Anyone else have this issue?


Nope.. but I think there was a setting to allow only wifi market downloads. I could be mistaken

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Antob125

runandhide05 said:


> ok my op updated with another 6 for zygot3 1.6
> that makes 15 different once to choose from guys!!
> bump the SHIT OUT of my thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> remember they example is in op so u know what you are getting! come and get some tasty mods
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...le/#entry301002


I love you!


----------



## Redflea

DTheory:

Re: Volume+ FCs, you said:

"This... There are MANY ROM's to choose from for the GNEX"

Sounds like you're not interested in spending time on the Volume + issue...fair, it's your ROM.









Do you have any plans to address the Nexus low volume issue directly in your ROM via a settings option, or other method?

Thanks.


----------



## Redflea

Damn, 1.7 is uploading...this guy is a machine.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

1.7 is in the OP. READ THE FIRST POST. 99% OF YOUR QUESTIONS CAN BE ANSWERED THERE. Enjoy


----------



## Barf

ronnieruff said:


> Nope.. but I think there was a setting to allow only wifi market downloads. I could be mistaken
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


I looked all over and didn't find any setting like that. Hmm. Idk.


----------



## Ryezen

I soooo love this dev... Blunt, straight-shooting, and doesn't entertain the pansy whiners asking for the dev to get it playing nice with poorly coded/designed 3rd party apps. Thanks for all your work, DT.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OMG, I was about to flash 1.6 and thank god I reloaded the page, you da man Theory!


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> 1.7 is in the OP. READ THE FIRST POST. 99% OF YOUR QUESTIONS CAN BE ANSWERED THERE. Enjoy


Droid, Love your rom. Quick question. For 1.6, you said 1.5ers could just wipe cache/dav and format system. For this one you say full wipe. Just want to understand your recs. Bottom line, when you think its safe to not have to do a full wipe, you make it clear in the OP? Or from this point on are you always going to recommend full wipe to be safe?

Thanks again and loving what this does to my nex.


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> It is only hidden when the app or screen it is in has its own dedicated Settings key. I like that. No need for redundant buttons.


Having a consistent Menu button in the lower left helps with usability, users don't have to change between lower left and wherever the app puts it, and having it there is also more convenient for one handed use.

Rather than thinking of a persistent Menu button in the lower left as redundant, think of it as adding more convenient usability to your ROM.







Hope you'll consider it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amw

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Not to flame this any further but volume+ works on rootz boat so those complaining and can't read don't use DT Rom then he's done a fine job with this Rom and I could care less about that 3rd party app as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not to flame, but just to flame more right?
Well maybe you should point out to me and anyone else with the issue, where it says volume+ and many other apps should be force closing.
Since I can't read, did you read that I asked if there was a fix or a workaround. Or did you just assume I was some how b1tch1ng at Th3ory?
Ive been using his roms since day one on the bolt, I never b1tch at him and I also don't repeat his posts about how people need to read.

Anyhow, while at work, some of us only have few minutes in between to read about 5 pages out of all of them. If something doesnt work, we search as long as possible, look for a fix, and if not...ask the community.
Switching away from a th3ory rom over an app or 2 not working, doesn't happen for me.

So regardless, Th3ory, you know we appreciate the sick work you put out for us. Constant updates. Fast and effective roms. Keep up the great work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

thepsyntyst said:


> its getting closer
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Which is this? New one in OP? or other?


----------



## tiny4579

cvbcbcmv said:


> OMG, I was about to flash 1.6 and thank god I reloaded the page, you da man Theory!


Ha, I just flashed 1.6 and then before I could get it all setup I saw 1.7. Good thing I wasn't too far into setting it up


----------



## Izord

Does going from 1.6 to 1.7 require "Wipe Data/Factory Reset", Or can we just wipe cache,Dalvik, and format system like before?


----------



## thepsyntyst

dhy8386 said:


> Which is this? New one in OP? or other?


other its not available yet


----------



## Izord

I'm trying 1.6>1.7 without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset Need to use my phone.


----------



## Character Zero

I assume all 1.6 mods work with 1.7?


----------



## explamphibian

Holy Crap I just loaded 1.6 this morning LoL


----------



## Antob125

Izord said:


> I'm trying 1.6>1.7 without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset Need to use my phone.


Let us know how it turns out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero

Looks like google wallet is now preinstalled, but I can't get past the initializing screen.


----------



## Randomocity

Is it just me, or is the vibrate weaker than on stock on this ROM? I felt like it was a lot more noticeable, and is there anything that be done to fix it?


----------



## dhy8386

Has taken me up to 8 times to get it to install in past. Keep trying.


----------



## davey11

explamphibian said:


> Holy Crap I just loaded 1.6 this morning LoL


These updates are coming out too fast. j/k
Theory is a machine!
Right on.


----------



## gfosco

1.5 and 1.6 worked great. 1.7 seems even better, but I'm getting the Error has occurred message when trying to buy an app on the Market. Anyone else? I tried clearing the app data for Market and it still happens.


----------



## Izord

Antob125 said:


> Let us know how it turns out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset from 1.6>1.7. Seems to be working.

Nova Launcher lost all its settings. Have to set up all my screens again. Anyone know how to backup Nova settings someplace that won't get wiped? I can't seem to change the folder location it wants to save in.

Google wallet started up fine. But I may have installed it already on 1.5 before upgrading to 1.6.


----------



## madzozs

Izord said:


> without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset from 1.6>1.7. Seems to be working.
> 
> Nova Launcher lost all its settings. Have to set up all my screens again. Anyone know how to backup Nova settings someplace that won't get wiped? I can't seem to change the folder location it wants to save in.
> 
> Google wallet started up fine. But I may have installed it already on 1.5 before upgrading to 1.6.


Back it up with Titanium


----------



## AlpineM3

I couldn't sleep last night so I flashed 1.6.....jump back on the forums to see what's going on and I see that DT's dropped 1.7 WTF!!!!!! I literally haven't had 1.6 on my phone for more than 5 hours and its already obsolete lol......Unfortunately I have to work today (F-U to all who didn't lol!) so I also need my phone, waiting back to here if a no-wipe will work going from 1.6 to 1.7.


----------



## AlpineM3

Izord said:


> without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset from 1.6>1.7. Seems to be working.
> 
> Nova Launcher lost all its settings. Have to set up all my screens again. Anyone know how to backup Nova settings someplace that won't get wiped? I can't seem to change the folder location it wants to save in.
> 
> Google wallet started up fine. But I may have installed it already on 1.5 before upgrading to 1.6.


You just wipe cache and dalvik cache? No formatting system or anything?


----------



## anon.

In my early morning haze, I flashed TRANS3K thinking I was flashing this THEORY ROM ... I was blown away with how fast, snappy & smooth it was, -THEN- I realized I wasn't even running ZTGOT3 !!! .... I cannot imagine better performance, but I will GLADLY take it .... BEST G-NEX ROM(s) .... Hands Down ! Im not a crazy flasher, simply looking for my STABLE NEXUS ROM to ride along with through its evolution ~ SEARCH IS OVER.


----------



## Character Zero

Looks like the Search softkey does not turn off with the mod. It is showing on the Lockscreen. That is with the softkey mod in the OP and a Blue one from the softkey thread.


----------



## Bimmer323

Can you change the toggles in the notification power control?

Sorry, not currently running this rom, but gonna run home at lunch to download/flash 1.7, then blow the afternoon at work.


----------



## anaphora68

Anyone having an odd issue with the keyboard? Eveything is underlined in red...I checked and I have the correct settings checked...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

AlpineM3 said:


> You just wipe cache and dalvik cache? No formatting system or anything?


Yes, but something FC'd that never had before so now I did a factory reset and reinstalled 1.7. Forgot what FC'd but it was important.


----------



## bygbabysweetz

Haha that little non-functioning search softkey on the lockscreen cracks me up. It just begs to be tapped even though it does nothing.


----------



## jrock7885

This is amazing dev work for this phone so early, I love this and is why i ultimately fell in love with android and the community! the charge kind of messed alot of that up for me but the GNEX and DT has brought it back and the donations are starting on JAN first. thank you and this is really only the start of the amazing thats about to happen with this phone. Thanks again!


----------



## thatguy188

Sorry I can't search since I'm on my phone, so IDk if this has been answered yet but what is "drive read ahead" script? Also I just upgraded to 1.6 this morning, is there a big difference between that and 1.7?

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

Izord said:


> without a Wipe Data/Factory Reset from 1.6>1.7. Seems to be working.
> 
> Nova Launcher lost all its settings. Have to set up all my screens again. Anyone know how to backup Nova settings someplace that won't get wiped? I can't seem to change the folder location it wants to save in.
> 
> Google wallet started up fine. But I may have installed it already on 1.5 before upgrading to 1.6.


Did you wipe cache and dalvik to go to 1.6 to 1.7 or did you wipe cache dalvik and wipe system in mounts and storage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker

anaphora68 said:


> Anyone having an odd issue with the keyboard? Eveything is underlined in red...I checked and I have the correct settings checked...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Having the same problem here.


----------



## 2defmouze

Guys the newest Nova will backup your homesceens to sd card for easy restore, even has a quick widget restore too.. go to nova settings and check for update I believe its alpha 5 now..

In other news DT how on earth you find both the time and patience to keep banging out these upgrades is beyond me but we all love you for it.. driving to Atlantic city right now is the only thing keeping me on 1.6 for a few hrs lol..









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KlugN

bygbabysweetz said:


> Haha that little non-functioning search softkey on the lockscreen cracks me up. It just begs to be tapped even though it does nothing.


That's why I can't flash it. Lol. That drives me nuts! That and that the soft keys are off center... The mods themselves and the ROMs are great though. I'm just bothered by the little things.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shadows9909

Do we need to wipe going from 1.6-1.7? Great work man!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

Hey droidth3ory, another dev by the name of Paul O'Brien cameup with a fix for Facebook Sync on the gnex. Check it 
http://android.modaco.com/topic/350037-enabling-facebook-sync-in-ice-cream-sandwich/
Hopefully it can be implemented into the next update. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gb714us

The keyboard thing is killing me.

The settings also fc only for keyboard and autocorrect is busted.

Just a heads up.


----------



## 2defmouze

gb714us said:


> The keyboard thing is killing me.
> 
> The settings also fc only for keyboard and autocorrect is busted.
> 
> Just a heads up.


Guys getting fc's its very likely you didn't fully wipe or you used TiBu or something to restore data that you shouldn't have.. system data can't be taken to a new rom

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gb714us

I followed instructions carefully.. and did a complete wipe on everything. I restored only user apps with no data.


----------



## anon.

*+ 1*



jrock7885 said:


> This is amazing dev work for this phone so early, I love this and is why i ultimately fell in love with android and the community! the charge kind of messed alot of that up for me but the GNEX and DT has brought it back and the donations are starting on JAN first. thank you and this is really only the start of the amazing thats about to happen with this phone. Thanks again!


----------



## cam30era

Question for users who have used Volume+ on other ROMs: Is the volume on this ROM higher that 4.0.2 OTA and Rootzboat? Do you find it sufficiently high for ringtones, and notifications that you don't miss Volume+? I'm asking because I would like to flash this, but am concerned about the volume levels. Stock wasn't loud enough for me.


----------



## zer0ed77

Guys... So, unlike the other installs/upgrade, we just wipe cache and dalvik cache? No system mounts?


----------



## Dustin0308

Having problems with market. Can't download anything. Will try again tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

The red lines are for the user dictionary functionality that everyone bitched was removed. Lol. You tao the word and can add the word.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

zer0ed77 said:


> Guys... So, unlike the other installs/upgrade, we just wipe cache and dalvik cache? No system mounts?


Read the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Should I flash this, or wait 5 hours for 1.8?

Decisions decisions..


----------



## zer0ed77

droidth3ory said:


> Read the OP.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks and I did. There were different instructions there earlier today for UPGRADES that didn't involve doing a full factory reset. Was trying to avoid that again.


----------



## Ryezen

Man, that search magnifying glass icon _is_ persistent! It even appears in the Clock app, and is also non-functional there. Weird...


----------



## Ryezen

Something's definitely up w/user dictionary... It's underlining _every_ word in SwiftKey X, not just unknown words.


----------



## igotgame

I am monitoring this rom closely...waiting for the best release since updates are flying out.

Thx DT


----------



## gb714us

droidth3ory said:


> The red lines are for the user dictionary functionality that everyone bitched was removed. Lol. You tao the word and can add the word.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is there any way we can add that back? My input settings keeps force closing and I can't add any words to my user dictionary because of it. =(


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Read the OP...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What does OP and read mean?...#trolling
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## jasonwomack

Any chance of a mod that would allow us to move the date, shortcut to settings, and toggles to the bottom of the pull down (where they are more accessible)?

Thanks


----------



## steeeler

Ryezen said:


> Something's definitely up w/user dictionary... It's underlining _every_ word in SwiftKey X, not just unknown words.


How'd you get swiftkey to work? I cant get smart keyboard to even come up as an input option.

I guess it doesnt matter. Sounds like the red lines come up with any keyboard.

Other than that, this rom really smooth and quick.


----------



## jblade

Any 1% mod that does NOT have the modified softkeys?


----------



## ronnieruff

Redflea said:


> DTheory:
> 
> Re: Volume+ FCs, you said:
> 
> "This... There are MANY ROM's to choose from for the GNEX"
> 
> Sounds like you're not interested in spending time on the Volume + issue...fair, it's your ROM.
> 
> Do you have any plans to address the Nexus low volume issue directly in your ROM via a settings option, or other method?
> 
> Thanks.


Why should he support someone else's app? Have any idea how many apps are in the market? I don't have volume issues. Once voodoo gets ported any perceived volume deficiency goes away.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## troyhatton

I agree, words like he and agree, oh and words and oh.


----------



## toxa24

jblade said:


> Any 1% mod that does NOT have the modified softkeys?


Use this one: zygot31.5_3.white.soft.percent.in.bat_SystemU
It works on 1.7 just fine, just adds the battery % inside the battery


----------



## zer0ed77

Not trolling, folks. Sometimes the OP changes or is not very clear. For examples, going from 1.6 to 1.7 could have potentially been an upgrade using the instructions that were in the OP earlier today. Those instructions seem to be gone now. Sorry and thanks for the amazing ROM. Just want to keep updating it without issue or factory resets every single time.


----------



## Character Zero

Its the little things that keep me coming back to a 4.0.3 rom. At first I liked the advanced power menu and the stablity of my stock 4.0.2. But its the expanded quick settings on the browser that keep me at 4.0.3. On 4.0.2 you can only access the address bar, tabs, and settings which makes getting to your bookmarks a pain. But on 4.0.3 they added bookmarks and adding a tab and its much better for navigation. Now with Zygot3 having the advanced power menu, it looks like 4.0.3 is where I am going to stay for a bit. Hopefully the Search softkey being shown at the Lockscreen can be fixed (4 softkey mod).


----------



## 2defmouze

I'm not seeing any excessive amount of red or anything like that in my dictionary .. stock keyboard or swift key..so I'm still guessing it has to do with bad data being restored or settings not right or incomplete wipes. Entire post typed without a red line..lol

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## idle0095

We need a D/L mirror. Love it DT. Keep the updates coming. Dont mind flashing over and over. LOL. The nexus is very easy to flash.


----------



## jrock7885

wil318466 said:


> Should I flash this, or wait 5 hours for 1.8?
> 
> Decisions decisions..


 Flash now and then flash 5 hrs later and again and again and again.......decision made lol!


----------



## Sushiglobster

I'm getting red lines on anything I type and when I try to add a word I get FC.

Makes me want to go back to the other version of this rom.


----------



## cam30era

ronnieruff said:


> Why should he support someone else's app? Have any idea how many apps are in the market? I don't have volume issues. Once voodoo gets ported any perceived volume deficiency goes away.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


What is voodoo? Is it ported on this ROM, and does it solve the volume problem with the LTE Gnex?


----------



## Ryezen

2defmouze said:


> I'm not seeing any excessive amount of red or anything like that in my dictionary .. stock keyboard or swift key..so I'm still guessing it has to do with bad data being restored or settings not right or incomplete wipes. Entire post typed without a red line..lol
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


Yeah, after doing further testing, it's weird. I did a full wipe, as per OP. Had to re-download the Swiftkey language file and everything, of course. Sometimes every word is underlined in red, sometimes none are. Freaky...


----------



## dontfeedthenerd

I wiped everything and flashed and I'm getting the red lines for everything as well on stock keyboard. Restored back to a Nandroid of 1.6 until this gets fixed.


----------



## idle0095

I wish they downloaded faster. LOL


----------



## gb714us

Ryezen said:


> Something's definitely up w/user dictionary... It's underlining _every_ word in SwiftKey X, not just unknown words.


And yes same issue here.. all the words keep getting underlined which is annoying and the autocorrect is shot.

Other than that.. amazinh rom

I love it and don't wanna switch over.


----------



## ronnieruff

cam30era said:


> What is voodoo? Is it ported on this ROM, and does it solve the volume problem with the LTE Gnex?


Google voodoo and Nexus S

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## gb714us

2defmouze said:


> I'm not seeing any excessive amount of red or anything like that in my dictionary .. stock keyboard or swift key..so I'm still guessing it has to do with bad data being restored or settings not right or incomplete wipes. Entire post typed without a red line..lol
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


You're on 1.7 right?


----------



## 2defmouze

Oh I do apologize.. I'm on 1.6 still no time to flash 1.7 til later.. if everyone on 1.7 is seeing red lines I'm sorry for misleading.. I imagine that would be annoying.. so maybe I will wait on upgrading.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cam30era

ronnieruff said:


> Google voodoo and Nexus S
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Ahh, sounds good. What about the second part of my question? Is it ported to this ROM?


----------



## gb714us

Haha yes 1.6 was awesome for the 2 minutes I was on it. I guess I'll go back for now and see what happens


----------



## akellar

cam30era said:


> Ahh, sounds good. What about the second part of my question? Is it ported to this ROM?


Voodoo is a kernel mod and no it hasn't been ported for the Nexus yet. Supercurio just got his Nexus a few days ago.


----------



## pabohoney1

I'm getting the same red underlining. Did wipe data/factory reset, format /system and dalvik wipe. I didn't restore anything from previous flashes, just downloaded the usual ROM manager and Titanium. Assuming this has to be something in the ROM. No worries though, you update this thing so fast I'm sure it will be fixed soon.


----------



## cam30era

akellar said:


> Voodoo is a kernel mod and no it hasn't been ported for the Nexus yet. Supercurio just got his Nexus a few days ago.


OK. Is the volume on this ROM better than 4.0.2 OTA? I ask because I would like to flash this ROM, but can't use Volume+ that I've been using on other ROMs.


----------



## Redflea

cam30era said:


> OK. Is the volume on this ROM better than 4.0.2 OTA? I ask because I would like to flash this ROM, but can't use Volume+ that I've been using on other ROMs.


No, not any better that I can hear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzook

cam30era said:


> OK. Is the volume on this ROM better than 4.0.2 OTA? I ask because I would like to flash this ROM, but can't use Volume+ that I've been using on other ROMs.


No.......


----------



## cam30era

Redflea said:


> No, not any better that I can hear.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate your frankness.


----------



## joemagistro

people bitching about fb sync..... Download friendcaster.. (even if you perfer the FB app).... sync contacts..... go in the friendcaster settings and disable notifications (if you rather use the FB app)...and walla... contacts are synced and pictures are displayed..... you can even manually "join" google phone contacts with preferred fb contacts just like with htc sense...... just a suggestion.. works for me...


----------



## Dustin0308

working great so far. Nice job

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

ronnieruff said:


> Why should he support someone else's app? Have any idea how many apps are in the market? I don't have volume issues. Once voodoo gets ported any perceived volume deficiency goes away.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


I don't know if you didn't bother to actually read my post or what, but if you had you would have seen that I said:

1. Im fine if he doesn't want to spend any time on volume plus, it's his rom, his call
2. Is he planning on doing any work on the volume issue in his rom, providing settings or other options to increase volume?

Since the last I saw you're not DroidTheory, take a break from trying to be hall monitor, and let him answer questions that only he can answer, ok?


----------



## joemagistro

Redflea said:


> I don't know if you didn't bother to actually read my post or what, but if you had you would have seen that I said:
> 
> 1. Im fine if he doesn't want to spend any time on volume plus, it's his rom, his call
> 2. Is he planning on doing any work on the volume issue in his rom, providing settings or other options to increase volume?
> 
> Since the last I saw you're not DroidTheory, take a break from trying to be hall monitor, and let him answer questions that only he can answer, ok?


i agreee... app or no app, the vol is reallly lowwww and would be cool to fix this...


----------



## Ryezen

Going back to 1.6 for now, but I'm sure I'll be on 1.8 before too long. =)


----------



## biggiephat

my 1% mod with the soft blue and % inside battery always has the search button visible...even on the lock screen. Anyone noticing this?

EDIT: nevermind, read the 1% MOD thread and the dev is aware that this key is wonky on this rom.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol things be getting a little tense fellas..

Good a time as any for me to want to say everyone merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah, joyous Kwanzaa..etc etc.. to all the devs, modders, themers, forum admins.. and the whole community here.. everyone have a happy and safe weekend!

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ryezen

<3 it when people post about having/not having problems when they're not even on the latest version of the ROM. Even worse, when they fail to _mention_ in their post that they're not on the latest version... >.>


----------



## Maniac2k

ronnieruff said:


> That always happens in ADW unless you back up ADW settings
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Actually, it doesn't. I just flashed from 1.6 to 1.7 and the adw widgets are fine. And I can tell you after restoring adw, it definitely messes up the widgets.


----------



## itzjonjon69

So is a complete wipe required when upgrading to a newer version?


----------



## wera750

Woosah guys, nothing but Zen in th3ory's threads


----------



## al52025

thepsyntyst said:


> its getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


how did you get this spaced like this?


----------



## thepsyntyst

al52025 said:


> how did you get this spaced like this?


i made it that way


----------



## mngdew

OMFG, another update? You're killing me!


----------



## PlankLongBeard

Hey DT!!

Out of All of the Great Mods and Contributions You've Done... I Have a Small Request.

Can You Please Inlcude this Auto Brightness MOD I've Been Using on 4.0.2 Builds... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1377410 Pretty Please!

I Used the ICL53F APM+AB High MOD but Most Have Used the MID. Can You Please Incorporate this Into the Builds When You Have a Chance... This is An Extremely Great MOD on the GN... The Brightness on this Stock is Horrendous!

BTW... Whats the Image Name for 4.0.3? I Know 4.0.2 is ICL53F for the LTE Nexus... Any Ideas?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## al52025

thepsyntyst said:


> i made it that way


can you share how you made the spacing better?


----------



## itzjonjon69

is a complete data wipe required when upgrading from a previous version?


----------



## akellar

itzjonjon69 said:


> is a complete data wipe required when upgrading from a previous version?


I assume everyone is ignoring your question because it's been asked dozens of times and already answered in the OP.


----------



## thepsyntyst

al52025 said:


> can you share how you made the spacing better?


added a menu code line in the xml file that controls the softkeys


----------



## al52025

Bimmer323 said:


> Can you change the toggles in the notification power control?
> 
> Sorry, not currently running this rom, but gonna run home at lunch to download/flash 1.7, then blow the afternoon at work.


download this then put it under your /system/app then reboot. under the app drawer is cmsettings. you can change the notification stuff around

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/CMSettings.apk?w=eb4acae9


----------



## itzjonjon69

akellar said:


> I assume everyone is ignoring your question because it's been asked dozens of times and already answered in the OP.


I've read it and just saw that it says to wipe cache and davlik for the mods, never mentions about upgrading the rom itself


----------



## fal4cy

itzjonjon69 said:


> I've read it and just saw that it says to wipe cache and davlik for the mods, never mentions about upgrading the rom itself


 Because there is no upgrade step, only an installation step, no upgrade.


----------



## Pleirosei

There is serious autocorrection issues going on with this build that were not in 1.6


----------



## itzjonjon69

fal4cy said:


> Because there is no upgrade step, only an installation step, no upgrade.


that's all i wanted to know, so a complete wipe is required for every single release correct?


----------



## Maniac2k

al52025 said:


> download this then put it under your /system/app then reboot. under the app drawer is cmsettings. you can change the notification stuff around
> 
> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/CMSettings.apk?w=eb4acae9


Error on link.


----------



## al52025

thepsyntyst said:


> added a menu code line in the xml file that controls the softkeys


well obviously you dont want to share how to do it so thanks for nothing


----------



## idefiler6

EDIT: I was wrong, sorry.


----------



## ronnieruff

cam30era said:


> Ahh, sounds good. What about the second part of my question? Is it ported to this ROM?


It is a kernel thing not a ROM thing. The dev responsible is working on it.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## AlpineM3

A fresh wipe is ALWAYS recommended if making an upgrade to or coming from another ROM, unless specified not to do so. If not, consider Wiping a thing of normality


----------



## Halo

I use LauncherPro. When I try to set a custom icon using the Custom Icon Launcher app, it force closes.


----------



## al52025

Maniac2k said:


> Error on link.


sorry

http://db.tt/EXBUjcz3


----------



## ronnieruff

idefiler6 said:


> Omg whoever bitched about the red lines needs to learn to spell or go die. This bs is picking up every day proper spelling, wtf people?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No... is is a dictionary issue. I flashed .7 and got the same thing and flashed back. One should not need to do a full wipe for each update. If the dev changes so much everyday that this is needed.... no worries I will just pickup an update about once a week. The rom is very stable so an update daily for minor issues becomes too much for me.. I can wait

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## wil318466

idefiler6 said:


> Omg whoever bitched about the red lines needs to learn to spell or go die. This bs is picking up every day proper spelling, wtf people?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is obviously not normal spelling mistakes. Whats up with the attitude? People are pointing out a bug. I'm sure the dev wants to know something changed between 1.6 and 1.7.

Jeeze.


----------



## fal4cy

itzjonjon69 said:


> that's all i wanted to know, so a complete wipe is required for every single release correct?


Not always, last build didnt require it, but this one does. If there is an upgrade step, then follow it, if there is not, install it like a new rom.


----------



## thepsyntyst

al52025 said:


> well obviously you dont want to share how to do it so thanks for nothing


i wasn't trying to be rude i just answered your question, maybe if you're more specific i could give you the answer your looking for. and if your going to be rude for no reason then why don't you do what i did and figure it out. trial and error.


----------



## xsaqzw

What reason would I be getting extremely low benchmark scores, especially in the GPU field, with this rom?


----------



## al52025

thepsyntyst said:


> i wasn't trying to be rude i just answered your question, maybe if you're more specific i could give you the answer your looking for. and if your going to be rude for no reason then why don't you do what i did and figure it out. trial and error.


cuz apparently you said its a simple line of code. simple as copy and paste. im not stupid i know how to edit the files i just was looking for the code to space them out


----------



## namedkwon

ronnieruff said:


> No... is is a dictionary issue. I flashed .7 and got the same thing and flashed back. One should not need to do a full wipe for each update. If the dev changes so much everyday that this is needed.... no worries I will just pickup an update about once a week. The rom is very stable so an update daily for minor issues becomes too much for me.. I can wait
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


I can confirm this dictionary bug but SwiftKey is here to rescue for now. Cheers


----------



## akellar

xsaqzw said:


> What reason would I be getting extremely low benchmark scores, especially in the GPU field, with this rom?


Because most benchmarks aren't updated to work with ICS and are pointless anyway.


----------



## AlpineM3

Why are some of you getting all pissy on the forums?.....There is no need to be doing so.

Wipe ALWAYS! Yes, *ALWAYS* unless instructed by the dev himself to not.....if you choose not to, that's on you and nobody can guarantee you get a bugless ROM.

And please be aware that some of us do this or help because of the love of this, not because its a job (i'm typing this out at my actual job) so take a step back, read the OP or at least the last 10 thread pages and inform yourself before asking (not necessarily stupid questions, but repetitive one's that have been answered already in previous pages) and surely not come here with an attitude and act like we owe you something.


----------



## teeoneup

I have all red underlines also on swiftkey.

Defiantly a dictionary problem. When you go into settings/Language and select anything like English Canada or USA you get "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped"

First version of this rom I installed. Full wipe!


----------



## Sushiglobster

Haha we are all so crabby today. That's what happens I guess, when we see the color red.


----------



## mrsoymilk

yea dictionary problem, plus market problem again back to error has occured when trying to purchase items. probably a zygot3 1.8 in the works as we speak lol.


----------



## panitsos

is the swift key keyboard available for this phone on the market?


----------



## thepsyntyst

al52025 said:


> cuz apparently you said its a simple line of code. simple as copy and paste. im not stupid i know how to edit the files i just was looking for the code to space them out


well ill repeat myself, ask the right question (nicely) and you'll get the answer you're looking for. No one is going to help you if your rude about it


----------



## droidth3ory

Lol, all you guys bitching about wiping... Three reasons...

1: it avoids issues and non bugs that I end spending hours on chasing.

2: it keeps the thread from filling up with reports of FCs that would NOT be there had a wipe been involved.

3: incase no one has noticed our latest gapps are pretty damn picky.

I spend hours building it, and wiping my phone so I test properly. The OS has just came out, the phone just came out, and there are quirks, bugs, and other shit you may not like. That's the way it is.

Do what you like, I could easily nuke every damn bit of old data in the script, and only the relevant bugs will be reported... But I won't. You choice not to wipe, so be it. But I won't respond to shit when you are having issues no one else is having.

Further more, take the flaming shit to that forum cestpool we all no as XDA, it doesn't belong here at Rootz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## namedkwon

panitsos said:


> is the swift key keyboard available for this phone on the market?


Sure is sonny


----------



## brucekey

I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs.

Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib
Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx

Enjoy!


----------



## runandhide05

someone pm me to test a fix for off center 4key mod for zygot


----------



## housry23

I've been running this ROM for a couple days now and it is by far the best of the few I've tried. Thanks for your work doidth3ory.


----------



## reverepats

housry23 said:


> I've been running this ROM for a couple days now and it is by far the best of the few I've tried. Thanks for your work doidth3ory.


Housry whats up brotha? So u finally took the plunged huh? No more Sprint?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I hope we get the keyboard underlining issue fixed soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoymilk

yeah this rom is awesome, theory will have it fixed, hes always updating this guy after so many hours, lol. like today i installed 1.6 then bam got off work at 10am 1.7 haha. keep up the good work. i can live without market purchases for a bit, always can buy it through the browser.


----------



## NexusDr00l

brucekey said:


> I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs.
> 
> Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib
> Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks this worked for me too on v1.6


----------



## al52025

runandhide05 said:


> someone pm me to test a fix for off center 4key mod for zygot


ill test


----------



## amw

2defmouze said:


> Lol things be getting a little tense fellas..
> 
> everyone merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah, joyous Kwanzaa..etc etc.. to all the devs, modders, themers, forum admins.. and the whole community here.. everyone have a happy and safe weekend!
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


Hey man. Don't tell me what to do.

Jk. Preciate the lighter note and agreed its better to keep it easy around here. 
Tons of posts going up at once since so many people just got this phone and the rom is so new. Every time I sign on here on a break, pages have grown. Hard to stay up to date.

But good stuff, everyone enjoy the holidays!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiibus

brucekey said:


> I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs. Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx Enjoy!


Thanks a lot man, just to be clear, permissions for both is rw-r--r-- correct?


----------



## jess086

Damn man. Just add the nuke script in.


----------



## housry23

reverepats said:


> Housry whats up brotha? So u finally took the plunged huh? No more Sprint?


I had to dump Sprint for the Galaxy Nexus and I am not disappointed one bit. The data speeds are AMAZING on Verizon. Where I live, Sprint fails big time, but Verizon is great. I'm having a little trouble getting a signal in my home. Sprint sent me an airrave for free, but Verizon wanted me to pay $250 for a network extender. That is the only problem I've had so far with them. I'm hoping if I call and complain enough they will give in.


----------



## Steven58

sorry to bother everyone.. I have a question and am at work so I can't sift through.

I'm on yesterday's version of this rom. Do I wipe data and restore the data partition after installing this or can I keep data just wiping cache and dalvik.. tia. Sorry for being a bother.


----------



## thepsyntyst

Steven58 said:


> sorry to bother everyone.. I have a question and am at work so I can't sift through.
> 
> I'm on yesterday's version of this rom. Do I wipe data and restore the data partition after installing this or can I keep data just wiping cache and dalvik.. tia. Sorry for being a bother.


full wipe, no cheater apps for restoring no advance data restore you have to start from scratch


----------



## Steven58

thepsyntyst said:


> full wipe, no cheater apps for restoring no advance data restore you have to start from scratch


Thank you. (darn)


----------



## jamez14

Steven58 said:


> sorry to bother everyone.. I have a question and am at work so I can't sift through.
> 
> I'm on yesterday's version of this rom. Do I wipe data and restore the data partition after installing this or can I keep data just wiping cache and dalvik.. tia. Sorry for being a bother.


Best to just... 
Download the ROM
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
Flash it!!
Boot and Hold On
So you don't run into any problems.


----------



## Str8ridr

brucekey said:


> I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs.
> 
> Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib
> Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx
> 
> Enjoy!


I can confirm this works on 1.7. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero

jamez14 said:


> Best to just...
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On
> So you don't run into any problems.


Wait so should I "Hold on" before or after I format /System?


----------



## Steven58

jamez14 said:


> Best to just...
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On
> So you don't run into any problems.


Thank you. However, I prefer not to hold on. NO HAAAAAAANDS!!!!! w0000t!!!


----------



## racedog

brucekey said:


> I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs.
> 
> Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib
> Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx
> 
> Enjoy!


Yea!! Thank you for finding this. I used Th3ory's roms on my TB, but because of the volume issue on the GN I was holding off because I absolutely need the volume level adjusted in order to use the phone. I'll be rom'ing the phone tonight!

R


----------



## masri1987

Is anyone able to charge while phone is off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

jess086 said:


> Damn man. Just add the nuke script in.


Haha I def +1 this









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wil318466

asdecker said:


> I can confirm this works on 1.7. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can't get volume+ to work after moving that file into sys/lib

How are you getting this to work,exactly?


----------



## Jiibus

wil318466 said:


> I can't get volume+ to work after moving that file into sys/lib
> 
> How are you getting this to work,exactly?


Are you changing the permissions appropriately?


----------



## Str8ridr

wil318466 said:


> I can't get volume+ to work after moving that file into sys/lib
> 
> How are you getting this to work,exactly?


Move both files to the appropriate locations. That's what I did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fal4cy

asdecker said:


> Move both files to the appropriate locations. That's what I did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Did you change it to R/W before hand?


----------



## Str8ridr

fal4cy said:


> Did you change it to R/W before hand?


YES, in root explorer. I opened Volume+, got the error, downloaded both files to phone, opened root explorer, Changed to R/W and moved the files to their appropriate locations (pasted), went back to Volume+ app and it opened right up. Hopefully it'll work the same for you


----------



## miamifin33

Guys, I need help. Since flashing this rom, I have lost all mobile data...no 3G or 4G. I'm only able to send and receive texts and phone calls. I've tried everything and have followed all installation instructions to a T, including wiping my phone. I've toggled Airplane mode on and off, data on and off, pulled battery, pulled SIM Card. I had no problems with data prior to flashing this rom. I've used V 1.5 - 1.7 and have had problems with data on each.

Please help. I'm desperate at this point. Worried I did something to my phone...


----------



## Droidx316

miamifin33 said:


> Guys, I need help. Since flashing this rom, I have lost all mobile data...no 3G or 4G. I'm only able to send and receive texts and phone calls. I've tried everything and have followed all installation instructions to a T, including wiping my phone. I've toggled Airplane mode on and off, data on and off, pulled battery, pulled SIM Card. I had no problems with data prior to flashing this rom. I've used V 1.5 - 1.7 and have had problems with data on each.
> 
> Please help. I'm desperate at this point. Worried I did something to my phone...


Did you do *228 if so you fried your sim card and will need to get a new one from Verizon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid

Anybody know how to change the pulldown VzW text? I have tried the pull down editor in root tools it didn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drak1071

Just wanted to give a shoutout to the dev. Amazing work. I am new to custom roms and so far I have had zero issues with this rom after following the installation instructions in the op. There has been one minor hiccup with some of the settings 'unfortunately closing' but it's not a big deal and really just a small price to pay for being on the cutting edge with the coolest phone. It's hard to believe that this phone only came out a little more than a week ago (Verizon) and already you've already been able to accomplish an incredible amount.

So thanks again dev for making my phone a whole lot better a my life a little easier!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miamifin33

Another thing...when dialing *228 to activate phone or update towers, the dial pad doesn't show up, nor is there anyway to get it to show up.


----------



## drak1071

miamifin33 said:


> Another thing...when dialing *228 to activate phone or update towers, the dial pad doesn't show up, nor is there anyway to get it to show up.


You don't need to *228 this phone


----------



## CDuke619

drak1071 said:


> You don't need to *228 this phone


No 4G phone needs *228

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

thats great you guys got the volume+ to work . now hopefully in the next release he can drop what ever you need to drop in where ever you guys said so it should work automatically for us noobs lol


----------



## KlugN

miamifin33 said:


> Another thing...when dialing *228 to activate phone or update towers, the dial pad doesn't show up, nor is there anyway to get it to show up.


All you need to do is power off and back on. 4G phones will take care of that automatically. You can't even *228 on a 4G phone.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## prometheus

wil318466 said:


> I can't get volume+ to work after moving that file into sys/lib
> 
> How are you getting this to work,exactly?


Try rebooting after moving the files and fixing permissions. Volume+ crashed initially, but worked after a reboot.


----------



## droidth3ory

Testing 1.8...


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> Testing 1.8...


SOB. I just flashed 1.7, lol....big changes? Should I hold off on setting it all up then?


----------



## Droidx316

Theory you can't be human..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

droidkevlar said:


> SOB. I just flashed 1.7, lol....big changes? Should I hold off on setting it all up then?


LOL.. I don't like bugs. Market is fixed, Keyboard is fixed, Volume EQ issues are fixed (should solve the epic Vol + issue also) LOL. SOme other system fixes and tweaks,. Fresh source.


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. I don't like bugs. Market is fixed, Keyboard is fixed, Volume EQ issues are fixed (should solve the epic Vol + issue also) LOL. SOme other system fixes and tweaks,. Fresh source.


Neither do I. OK, so you'll have the link live in what, 5mins?


----------



## earled

You the man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## famouzstarz

whatsthe eta for 1.8? lol i just rooted was following the thread was about to flash 1.7 hmmmm should i wait...


----------



## gonzlobo

drak1071 said:


> You don't need to *228 this phone


DroidTh3ory, 
Thanks for the ROM. Can you put a warning on the OP about not needing to 228 these phones?


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Testing 1.8...


OMG Theory! Get some sleep mang! I can't even focus on Christmas shopping for my family because I'm constantly looking at DT's work and progress....

Awesome job!


----------



## droidkevlar

gonzlobo said:


> DroidTh3ory,
> Thanks for the ROM. Can you put a warning on the OP about not needing to 228 these phones?


People should know that for any 4G, not just ours. You risk from what Ive read killing your SIM card. Believe jcase said this so Im pretty sure its legit.


----------



## Str8ridr

prometheus said:


> Try rebooting after moving the files and fixing permissions. Volume+ crashed initially, but worked after a reboot.


Are you sure you are using volume+ and not volume control+ ? I didn't have to change permissions or anything for it to work once I put those two files in there.


----------



## droidth3ory

Tests Confirmed ALL Bugs are fixed. Uploading this shit, Going to smoke a butt, and shut my laptop off for awhile. LOL


----------



## ronnieruff

droidkevlar said:


> SOB. I just flashed 1.7, lol....big changes? Should I hold off on setting it all up then?


Back to Bugless Pete till the daily.. heck hourly updates slow. Just an idea for the dev.. slow updates to once a week and test things like dictionary files etc... make the update process a bit less buggy. No need to fix two things and then break two others. This is a great ROM and damn stable. No need for these twice a day flash sessions.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. 
Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
Zoom Zoom


----------



## xtinction

brucekey said:


> I was able to get Volume+ (and DSP Manager) working with some CM9 compiled libs.
> 
> Drop this libaudioflinger in /system/lib
> Drop this libcyanogen-dsp in /system/lib/soundfx
> 
> Enjoy!


Damn it fixed it. I don't reply much to anything but it worked. Thank you sir.

Also I would like to say thank you DT for the awesome roms.


----------



## hajabooja

I already resorted a nandroid of a previous ROM and forgot to check settings before hand. Has anyone else noticed that the auto correction is gone from the default keyboard? Was there a setting that was just disabled by default?


----------



## Antob125

Just a heads up for people who were asking, I did some trial and error and I wiped cache, wiped system in mounts and storage, and wiped dalvik, flashed room and rebooted with no issues. All my apps seem to be fine so far. It was great to have all my data there.

I wouldn't advise this since DT said to wipe data, but I'm testing it and if I have issues ill just restore my backup.

I'll keep yall posted!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ronnieruff said:


> Back to Bugless Pete till the daily.. heck hourly updates slow. Just an idea for the dev.. slow updates to once a week and test things like dictionary files etc... make the update process a bit less buggy. No need to fix two things and then break two others. This is a great ROM and damn stable. No need for these twice a day flash sessions.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus.
> Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
> Zoom Zoom


You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.

I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


----------



## droidkevlar

hajabooja said:


> I already resorted a nandroid of a previous ROM and forgot to check settings before hand. Has anyone else noticed that the auto correction is gone from the default keyboard? Was there a setting that was just disabled by default?


Im on 1.7 now and just went into settings and spelling corrections is there and checked.


----------



## Slvfox

droidth3ory said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


You beat me to the response but I wasn't going to be as nice. Great work. Flashing is half the fun of rooted devices. Sounds like he needs to stay on stock.


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


Please dont let some hapless A-hole bring you down. Ive been following you for quiet some time and you always put out quality work (some of the best) and always make good note of what going on. Screw that guy. He can go back to XDA with that attitude.


----------



## hajabooja

droidkevlar said:


> Im on 1.7 now and just went into settings and spelling corrections is there and checked.


When you type on the keyboard does it make corrections and predictions?


----------



## Shadows9909

Comfirming user dictionary is broken on 1.7 even with a wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Eta 10 mintues guys...


----------



## Redflea

xtinction said:


> Damn it fixed it. I don't reply much to anything but it worked. Thank you sir.
> 
> Also I would like to say thank you DT for the awesome roms.


Bummer...the Volume + fix isn't doing it for me. Tried current and just previous versions of Volume+, tried rebooting, wiped cache and Dalvik, ensured permissions and owner were set properly on the lib files.

Just stumped...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TWISM

droidth3ory said:


> Eta 10 mintues guys...


Awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


Wow. Gotta love trolls at Christmas time...

Keep doing what you're doing DT no one makes them like you! In fact, let's get a couple in there that while I'm flashing, you're already releasing a new one so I don't even have to reboot, I can just mount, re-wipe, and flash again! OK maybe that's a little excessive....

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Sushiglobster

I love your rom man! The experience has been fantastic!

thank you for the time and effort you put in to your work!


----------



## hajabooja

Shadows9909 said:


> Eta 10 mintues guys...


Thank you!


----------



## famouzstarz

droidth3ory said:


> Eta 10 mintues guys...


sweet im hanging out at work for 10 more mins


----------



## kidserious

droidth3ory said:


> Eta 10 mintues guys...


Cool deal man. Thanks for being dilligent bro and don't sweat these folks that are ungrateful and don't understand a propensity for the details. Keep'em coming.

Meh


----------



## earled

Thanks for all the hard work. Donation made


----------



## xtinction

droidkevlar said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


Good response to a negative attitude. Your roms are the only thing I will flash because they are the best in my opinion. And it is fun getting on a seeing an update and wondering what's coming next. Keep up the good work and thank you.


----------



## MFD00M

droidth3ory said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.












Oh em gee too many updates, this rom sucks !!

Oh em gee, not enough updates this rom sucks!

I don't recall flashing this or any rom was mandatory


----------



## droidkevlar

famouzstarz said:


> sweet im hanging out at work for 10 more mins


HAHA. Was going to say same. Out of the 90 people in our office, only 4 left. I could leave but I want to wait to flash this ROM. lol


----------



## famouzstarz

droidkevlar said:


> HAHA. Was going to say same. Out of the 90 people in our office, only 4 left. I could leave but I want to wait to flash this ROM. lol


im down to 2 peeps but i think i will be the last xmas soul left here







FTW 1.8!


----------



## xtinction

Redflea said:


> Bummer...the Volume + fix isn't doing it for me. Tried current and just previous versions of Volume+, tried rebooting, wiped cache and Dalvik, ensured permissions and owner were set properly on the lib files.
> 
> Just stumped...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am not a computer guy in any way but I figured it out using root explorer. Downloaded the files in his post put them on the phone. Copy them and changed mount to R/O, pasted them where he said to put them. It worked with no problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## Antob125

Just a heads up for people who were asking, I did some trial and error and I wiped cache, wiped system in mounts and storage, and wiped dalvik, flashed rom and rebooted with no issues. All my apps seem to be fine so far. It was great to have all my data there.

I wouldn't advise this since DT said to wipe data, but I'm testing it and if I have issues ill just restore my backup.

I'll keep yall posted!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

xtinction said:


> I am not a computer guy in any way but I figured it out using root explorer. Downloaded the files in his post put them on the phone. Copy them and changed mount to R/O, pasted them where he said to put them. It worked with no problems. Hope this helps.


Thanks, been using/promoting root explorer for over two years...that's not the issue for me.









Did exactly what you say, even updated owner in case that was an issue. Im going to do a full wipe on 1.8 install, we'll see if that helps...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac2k

al52025 said:


> sorry
> 
> http://db.tt/EXBUjcz3


Still getting file not found.


----------



## droidth3ory

1.8 is LIVE. I HIGHLY suggest a full wipe. But hey... Do what you want. LOL This WILL be the last wipe since the core issues are now resolved. Just Saying


----------



## drak1071

You the man!


----------



## famouzstarz

downloading! FTW....dang im logged on my work pc, laptop and phone kinda fiending for a rom ha ha thanks man!


----------



## PaulG1488

i cant thank you enough dt for your hard work it is much appreciated


----------



## wil318466

Every day I'm flashin'in.


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> 1.8 is LIVE. I HIGHLY suggest a full wipe. But hey... Do what you want. LOL This WILL be the last wipe since the core issues are now resolved. Just Saying


Last night I missed a date because of this and right now I'm missing a family dinner at my parents' house. And I lost an engagement because of my phone addiction. I feel like I should be on true life on MTV or something.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## PlankLongBeard

droidth3ory said:


> 1.8 is LIVE. I HIGHLY suggest a full wipe. But hey... Do what you want. LOL This WILL be the last wipe since the core issues are now resolved. Just Saying


DT... Can You Please Include the Auto Brightness MOD I stated a Few Pages Back from Here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1377410 into the Next Builds... It is Seriously Needed.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NvrEnough

Awesome man thank u much for your great work>


----------



## jamez14

Anyone else experiencing extremely slow DL speeds for this ROM (estimated at 40 minutes)? Obviously not a huge deal, I can wait







I was just wondering!


----------



## toxa24

jamez14 said:


> Anyone else experiencing extremely slow DL speeds for this ROM (estimated at 40 minutes)? Obviously not a huge deal, I can wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering!


I am already booting up my phone after flash







))


----------



## droidkevlar

toxa24 said:


> I am already booting up my phone after flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Same here!


----------



## jamez14

toxa24 said:


> I am already booting up my phone after flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Man! Well I tested my connection by downloading another ROM from another source (187mb file) and it was going as fast as it normally does (>5 mins). Wonder what my problem is...


----------



## PlankLongBeard

jamez14 said:


> Anyone else experiencing extremely slow DL speeds for this ROM (estimated at 40 minutes)? Obviously not a huge deal, I can wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering!


I Am Downloading Via My LTE Connection (As I Always Do) and I am Actually Done. It Took a Total of a Cool 3 Mins


----------



## drak1071

my phone loves 1.8. thanks dt!


----------



## gearsofwar

rebooting right now......


----------



## davey11

The speed of the updates is wowsers.
1.8 seems golden!
This sure beats vzw/google updates for sure!
Fixes in mere hours...Love it.


----------



## droidth3ory

I can relax a bit now... 1.8 is a ROM I can be proud of.









Thanks to everyone keeping up!! Th3oryRom users have and always will be crackflasher!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hadisious

Speed of updates is out of this world, but the ROM has definitely gone through noticeable improvements. Thanks for the great work and support!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamar234

Just giving you a heads up that you are the man... you know, just in case you haven't heard.


----------



## KlugN

Man I want to flash this so bad but I really want a useable blue soft key + battery % mod that won't break the power menu or drop down and looks good with the ROM. I'm too damn picky!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> I can relax a bit now... 1.8 is a ROM I can be proud of.
> Thanks to everyone keeping up!! Th3oryRom users have and always will be crackflasher!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No sir, thank you! And seeing you tear up that troll kind of made my day








Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hadisious

KlugN said:


> Man I want to flash this so bad but I really want a useable blue soft key + battery % mod that won't break the power menu or drop down and looks good with the ROM. I'm too damn picky!
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


These work fine with this rom and look absolutely wonderful IMO. Especially the circle batt % with blue soft keys.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v17-compatibl/


----------



## lanceman5000

Rock solid work, DT. It's amazing how much effort you've already put into this thing. Appreciate the attention to detail. Missed your TB ROMs a bit when you went all Moto on me for awhile, but good to be back on phone your working on. Thanks!


----------



## AlpineM3

How's 1.8 treating you fellas? Can't wait to flash when I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tifford

is there a battery % mod that doesn't include a soft key change? I really like the soft keys the way they are in this rom.

Also, has anyone tried upgrading from 1.6 to 1.8 with doing a full data/factory wipe? I'm lazy and don't want to reinstall and set up everything again (even though this is the last time we should have to)...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

lanceman5000 said:


> Rock solid work, DT. It's amazing how much effort you've already put into this thing. Appreciate the attention to detail. Missed your TB ROMs a bit when you went all Moto on me for awhile, but good to be back on phone your working on. Thanks!


+1
Came from the TBolt and glad I upgraded to the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker

http://berz.me/other/toro/ZYGOT3_1.8_PUBLIC_SIGNED.zip

Mirror.


----------



## Smootee

Just flashed this as well as the apex kernel, and I almost wanted to have sex with my phone. Question though....

I have no toggles in the pulldown menu, and I can't seem to find any launcher settings, was this taken out of the latest version since you had them both listed in the previous? Not that it's a problem for me, just curious. Loved your work since day one, and have never had a bad thing to say.


----------



## Belair56

droidth3ory said:


> I can relax a bit now... 1.8 is a ROM I can be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone keeping up!! Th3oryRom users have and always will be crackflasher!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you for all your hard work on this. PLEASE enjoy this Christmas weekend.


----------



## droidth3ory

tifford said:


> is there a battery % mod that doesn't include a soft key change? I really like the soft keys the way they are in this rom.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried upgrading from 1.6 to 1.8 with doing a full data/factory wipe? I'm lazy and don't want to reinstall and set up everything again (even though this is the last time we should have to)...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The link in the OP had a shit load of mods.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Berzerker said:


> http://berz.me/other...BLIC_SIGNED.zip
> 
> Mirror.


Thanks, that's sooo much quicker!

To Theory, I came here expecting to complain about how annoying the keyboard issues and autocorrect nto working were getting, and of course 1.8 with many other features is out.

God I love this dev...


----------



## droidth3ory

tifford said:


> is there a battery % mod that doesn't include a soft key change? I really like the soft keys the way they are in this rom.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried upgrading from 1.6 to 1.8 with doing a full data/factory wipe? I'm lazy and don't want to reinstall and set up everything again (even though this is the last time we should have to)...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The link in the OP had a shit load of mods.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's just mindblowing how much work has been put into this device so far.


----------



## tifford

droidth3ory said:


> The link in the OP had a shit load of mods.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are the 1.5 mods okay to use on 1.8? 
I didn't think do because of all of the reworking you did. And the 1.5 mods were the only ones that had what my picky tushy wanted: battery % and the rom's "stock" soft keys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Smootee said:


> Just flashed this as well as the apex kernel, and I almost wanted to have sex with my phone. Question though....
> 
> I have no toggles in the pulldown menu, and I can't seem to find any launcher settings, was this taken out of the latest version since you had them both listed in the previous? Not that it's a problem for me, just curious. Loved your work since day one, and have never had a bad thing to say.


Lol. The kernel is cooked in, as well as everything else. Either you are in the wrong thread, or you something nit compatible.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 04civicon20s

Properly Installed and loaded up 1.6 and wifi would not work @ all. Boot Animation Alone is FRICKIN amazin..Loading up 1.8 now ..hopefully all is good


----------



## Migamix

i have one thing to say, i hate you, and love your rom {sarcasm}, give the damn thing more than 12 hours to bake damnit... i just flashed 1.7, that was because i had just finished DLing 1.6 last night at ~11pm, then i saw a new one out this morning... thought to myself, yay, ill try it... now you have a new version!?! not 10 min ago i said to my wife, ill stab someone if i look at the screen and another version is out.... well. damnit... i hope they allow my nexus in prison, someone is about to die... only because your rom makes flashing like a freak worth it ;-P


----------



## panitsos

thank you for fixing everything and being so patient with us everything is working great!! happy holidays. ps . i was able to find it in a previous build and i cant seem to find it on this one...where do i go to remove that google search box on the main screen ?


----------



## biggiephat

just installed 1.8. Auto brightness is completely broken. Doesn't change at all.

I did full wipe.


----------



## elektroshok

So I have to wipe user data or just davlik and cache to go from 1.7 to 1.8?


----------



## NiteQwill

Any issues using Titanium Backup for app restore?

I'm coming from Android Revolution 2.1.2.


----------



## Maniac2k

biggiephat said:


> just installed 1.8. Auto brightness is completely broken. Doesn't change at all.
> 
> I did full wipe.


Not working for me either after full wipe.


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> thank you for fixing everything and being so patient with us everything is working great!! happy holidays. ps . i was able to find it in a previous build and i cant seem to find it on this one...where do i go to remove that google search box on the main screen ?


Bottom Right setting key in the soft keys.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## flip

panitsos said:


> thank you for fixing everything and being so patient with us everything is working great!! happy holidays. ps . i was able to find it in a previous build and i cant seem to find it on this one...where do i go to remove that google search box on the main screen ?


hey panitsos is it running better now? ive been wanting to flash but notice some issues is all good now? cuz im dying to flash it


----------



## panitsos

thanks man. yes flip its alot better go for it


----------



## djdlite512

Th3ory,all I can say is YOU ARE A BEAST! I'm going to be a flash-aholic all over again!


----------



## tiny4579

biggiephat said:


> just installed 1.8. Auto brightness is completely broken. Doesn't change at all.
> 
> I did full wipe.


Auto brightness is off by default in aosp builds. Turn it on is display settings.

Droidth3ry thanks for your amazing ROMs here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder

Let them fly DT i'm not even setting up my screens anymore i'm just flashing rebooting flashing and rebooting. Ok ! now let me check my about phone to see what version of Zygot3 i'm on- '1.8', i think i'll set up my home screen now.


----------



## droidth3ory

Maniac2k said:


> Not working for me either after full wipe.


AB is a massive resource hog.. Display at 40-50% on the GNEX doesn't wash anything out and you will see a substantial increase in battery life.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## flip

panitsos said:


> thanks man. yes flip its alot better go for it


iight flashing now


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> You ever made a ROM man? You think that fixing something might not break something else? You have a idea for me??? LMAO, sure... I will leave everyone with bugs while I fudge around fixing a dictionary. You do what you do (Flash ROMS) and I will do what I do. You have a issue with how I do it, why I do it, or how frequently I do it? There are MANY others to flash.
> 
> I put a shit load of time into building, support and fixing. You are out of your fudgeing mind if you think you have ANY right to tell me how to do it.


Actually my friend I do software releases for a e-learning company. What we have learned is that too many releases adds to that exact problem. It is always better to limit releases and spend more time with QA. No need to get huffy...I am not looking for a fight. This is a great rom that would be better with releases more spread out and more QA. You cannot do QA properly if you are releasing 2 updates a day.

All that said if you ever get a job with a software company an attitude like yours will not serve you well. No one knows it all and we can all improve our process if we learn to accept constructive feedback without showing our tushy.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. 
Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
Zoom Zoom


----------



## panitsos

anyone having a problem getting online now? i cant get on facebook or on google and i'm not getting 4g anymore just 3g ? is verzion acting up or the rom?


----------



## jesssiii

droidth3ory said:


> I can relax a bit now... 1.8 is a ROM I can be proud of.
> 
> Thanks to everyone keeping up!! Th3oryRom users have and always will be crackflasher!!


droidth3ory, you're the MAN!!! 
Thanks so much for this kickass rom and all the hard work you've put into the updates!

Relax and enjoy the holiday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NvrEnough

Nope online just fine. This rom really is all that and a bag of chips if you follow the instructions


----------



## droidth3ory

jesssiii said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks man. But I'm only talking a few hours. Lol. Gots to gets some mods done for this Female Dog.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac2k

droidth3ory said:


> AB is a massive resource hog.. Display at 40-50% on the GNEX doesn't wash anything out and you will see a substantial increase in battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> anyone having a problem getting online now? i cant get on facebook or on google and i'm not getting 4g anymore just 3g ? is verzion acting up or the rom?


Twitter has a few reports on Data being spotty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## prometheus

Would absolutely love to see these themes on this awesome rom.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13052-theme-bigdx-gnex-colors-%E2%98%A2-stock-402-%E2%98%A2-red-green-white-yellow-%E2%98%A2/


----------



## beyondinferno

dude.... you are a f*ckin machine! YOU have become the reason to own a GN.


----------



## gearsofwar

I LOVE IT!!!! mine is fast at 1.35!!!


----------



## Droidx316

Seriously where is 1.9 at? Your slowing down (runs for cover)
On a serious note dude you are a machine people are buying gnex's just seeing what you can do to their phones.


----------



## skoutro

droidth3ory said:


> Twitter has a few reports on Data being spotty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep, will have to reflash 1.6, data is a no-go. It works... but not good at all. Not sure what you did to make it so much smoother from 1.7 though, gj


----------



## Smootee

droidth3ory said:


> Lol. The kernel is cooked in, as well as everything else. Either you are in the wrong thread, or you something nit compatible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well then it appears that when I flashed your rom, the phone decided to do its own thing. Maybe I'll flash it again later, don't know. But who cares, it's working for now I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasty64

NiteQwill said:


> Any issues using Titanium Backup for app restore?
> 
> I'm coming from Android Revolution 2.1.2.


It works for me.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HerroMoto

can you change the order/buttons forbnotification widget


----------



## grayzweb

So why is Volume + so important ? Is it just to set certain sounds @ diff levels ( notification, ringer, media, etc.)?
Or does it increase max volume?

I use quick profiles to change the levels independently now. Also quickly change from Home/ Work/ Sleep profiles. 
Works great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

AlpineM3 said:


> A fresh wipe is ALWAYS recommended if making an upgrade to or coming from another ROM, unless specified not to do so. If not, consider Wiping a thing of normality


Retardedness.

Not every upgrade requires a data wipe which is much more intensive than a cache/system wipe.

It appears the dev intends the users to do a data wipe/systems reset for the 1.7 version, although he hasn't clarified it when questions were raised in the thread.

Perhaps he's busy, or just doesn't want to hold hands right now.


----------



## droidth3ory

skoutro said:


> Yep, will have to reflash 1.6, data is a no-go. It works... but not good at all. Not sure what you did to make it so much smoother from 1.7 though, gj


Lol.. Not a Data issue with the ROM. VZW is having issues in some places.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgpapa

2 thumbs up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Izord said:


> Retardedness.
> 
> Not every upgrade requires a data wipe which is much more intensive than a cache/system wipe.
> 
> It appears the dev intends the users to do a data wipe/systems reset for the 1.7 version, although he hasn't clarified it when questions were raised in the thread.
> 
> Perhaps he's busy, or just doesn't want to hold hands right now.


What questions?? Getting the bugs taken care require a wipe to 1.8. It is clarified in the OP.

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian

ronnieruff said:


> Actually my friend I do software releases for a e-learning company. What we have learned is that too many releases adds to that exact problem. It is always better to limit releases and spend more time with QA. No need to get huffy...I am not looking for a fight. This is a great rom that would be better with releases more spread out and more QA. You cannot do QA properly if you are releasing 2 updates a day.
> 
> All that said if you ever get a job with a software company an attitude like yours will not serve you well. No one knows it all and we can all improve our process if we learn to accept constructive feedback without showing our tushy.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus.
> Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
> Zoom Zoom


Clearly your team doesn't integrate continuous integration at the qa level in any fashion. That's a pity. Clearly you don't want all qa done like that but for when development velocity is what it is right now, you'd be crazy to slow it down for qa.


----------



## egeorgia

I think this ones a keeper. Best yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudrockmusic

HerroMoto said:


> can you change the order/buttons forbnotification widget


It's too large to post here directly or I would. Check between pages 85 and 95, someone posted a link to it. That needs to be put in /system/app with the rw-r--r-- permissions. then you can change the buttons and order.Does anyone know if the button mod in the OP works for 1.8? I'm not sure if DT has been updating that as well since the the modified date on that SystemUI.apk is from the 22nd


----------



## jesssiii

tiny4579 said:


> Auto brightness is off by default in aosp builds.


Hey Tiny, good to see you! Gonna be bringing some Smartass2 kernel-love to the GNex?


----------



## Redflea

biggiephat said:


> just installed 1.8. Auto brightness is completely broken. Doesn't change at all.
> 
> I did full wipe.


Working for me...I did a full wipe on this install...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

I followed instructions and everything is great! Love it! Volume+ working again and plus if it matters, my benchmarks are significantly higher!


----------



## Izord

droidth3ory said:


> What questions?? Getting the bugs taken care require a wipe to 1.8. It is clarified in the OP.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You rock! Much appreciated. Downloading 1.8 now.


----------



## droidth3ory

loudrockmusic said:


> It's too large to post here directly or I would. Check between pages 85 and 95, someone posted a link to it. That needs to be put in /system/app with the rw-r--r-- permissions. then you can change the buttons and order.Does anyone know if the button mod in the OP works for 1.8? I'm not sure if DT has been updating that as well since the the modified date on that SystemUI.apk is from the 22nd


The systemUI is untouched. Any Mods for 1.7 will work on 1.8.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

grayzweb said:


> So why is Volume + so important ? Is it just to set certain sounds @ diff levels ( notification, ringer, media, etc.)?
> Or does it increase max volume?
> 
> I use quick profiles to change the levels independently now. Also quickly change from Home/ Work/ Sleep profiles.
> Works great for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It increases overall available volume...with it the phone is significantly louder than stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pjw315

ronnieruff said:


> Actually my friend I do software releases for a e-learning company. What we have learned is that too many releases adds to that exact problem. It is always better to limit releases and spend more time with QA. No need to get huffy...I am not looking for a fight. This is a great rom that would be better with releases more spread out and more QA. You cannot do QA properly if you are releasing 2 updates a day.
> 
> All that said if you ever get a job with a software company an attitude like yours will not serve you well. No one knows it all and we can all improve our process if we learn to accept constructive feedback without showing our tushy.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus.
> Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
> Zoom Zoom


Unless you are going to pay Th3ory a 6 digit salary and start a company for him we are the QA department.


----------



## joemagistro

grayzweb said:


> So why is Volume + so important ? Is it just to set certain sounds @ diff levels ( notification, ringer, media, etc.)?
> Or does it increase max volume?
> 
> I use quick profiles to change the levels independently now. Also quickly change from Home/ Work/ Sleep profiles.
> Works great for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


why its so important is simply because.. would you rather miss your phone rinnging or a text message while your phones in your pocket because the nexus isnt loud at all?? or would you wanna HEAR your phone ring lol....

it boosts the sound past what the phone already puts out... its a must have until an update comes out to make our phones louder


----------



## jesssiii

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. Not a Data issue with the ROM. VZW is having issues in some places.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, I complained as my new upgrade from 3g DInc to ~supposedly~ 4g GNex wasn't even getting good 3g connection. Verizon IT confirmed they are having some "issues".

Also found out (and here I'm probably the only one to not know this, but just in case someone else is as newbish as me, I'll pass it along) that you SHOULD ABSOLUTELY NEVER do a *228 on a 4g phone. It can apparently fry the sim card, per the Verizon IT guy.

Am I the only one not to know? Is he correct?


----------



## loudrockmusic

droidth3ory said:


> The systemUI is untouched. Any Mods for 1.7 will work on 1.8.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response. Looks like I have some more flashing to do.

DT, do you have a github or gerrit you use for your work? It would help in determining if any mods will still work, ie if there hasnt been any changes to systemui etc between builds, we would know without asking. Not a big deal if your work isn't public, it would just cut down on posts like mine asking about the mods.


----------



## tifford

tifford said:


> is there a battery % mod that doesn't include a soft key change? I really like the soft keys the way they are in this rom.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried upgrading from 1.6 to 1.8 with doing a full data/factory wipe? I'm lazy and don't want to reinstall and set up everything again (even though this is the last time we should have to)...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes, the battery % mod for 1.5 (linked in the OP) works in 1.8

and yes, just wiping cache, dalvik, and system worked for me making the jump from 1.6 to 1.8 (so far...)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzweb

ronnieruff said:


> Back to Bugless Pete till the daily.. heck hourly updates slow. Just an idea for the dev.. slow updates to once a week and test things like dictionary files etc... make the update process a bit less buggy. No need to fix two things and then break two others. This is a great ROM and damn stable. No need for these twice a day flash sessions.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus.
> Pete's ROM and Math Kids kernel
> Zoom Zoom


125 pages of nothing but Praise, and one post with some constructive criticism, and everybody beats him up. *WOW!*

ronnieruff wasn't even being rude IMO, but guess he touched a nerve.


----------



## droidth3ory

loudrockmusic said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Looks like I have some more flashing to do.
> 
> DT, do you have a github or gerrit you use for your work? It would help in determining if any mods will still work, ie if there hasnt been any changes to systemui etc between builds, we would know without asking. Not a big deal if your work isn't public, it would just cut down on posts like mine asking about the mods.


I do.. My name. It has been a few days since I have pushed anything but I will. I keep finding myself decompiling. Lol. Old habits, die hard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

I don't know if I'm beating the odds or something but I went from 1.6 to 1.7 to 1.8 without wiping data/Factory resetting. All I did was wipe cache, wipe dalvik and format system in mounts and storage and my phone is running smooth as butter. No issues. So if you wanna try this make sure to make a backup so you can always go back in case something screws up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

Izord said:


> Retardedness.
> 
> Not every upgrade requires a data wipe which is much more intensive than a cache/system wipe.
> 
> It appears the dev intends the users to do a data wipe/systems reset for the 1.7 version, although he hasn't clarified it when questions were raised in the thread.
> 
> Perhaps he's busy, or just doesn't want to hold hands right now.


Wipe unless specified not to! Even a retard can make sense of what I posted and would know better than to blame someone else for their fc's when not following instructions ...some people aye aye aye

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Lol... Relax guys. The tension is over. Let's run the piss out of this thing and get some mods done.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Relax guys. The tension is over. Let's run the piss out of this thing and get some mods done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seriously, dude... Thanks tons, but all that stuff fixed, and you somehow managed to break the OP screenshots? Too freakin' funny. =)


----------



## elektroshok

will softkeys work on 1.8?


----------



## BeADroid

Antob125 said:


> I don't know if I'm beating the odds or something but I went from 1.6 to 1.7 to 1.8 without wiping data/Factory resetting. All I did was wipe cache, wipe dalvik and format system in mounts and storage and my phone is running smooth as butter. No issues. So if you wanna try this make sure to make a backup so you can always go back in case something screws up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is what I did. I worked fine for me. I DT you rock, this room is nutz









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## Migamix

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Relax guys. The tension is over. Let's run the piss out of this thing and get some mods done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


damn right... looks around, dont know where to start, ive flashed soo much, i need a drink... just got 1.8 done and its doing a first boot... then slam on the mods and restore some apps, believe me, ill run the piss and poo out of this thing


----------



## skoutro

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. Not a Data issue with the ROM. VZW is having issues in some places.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bah I know lol. Wrote this up a few days back: http://androidcommunity.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-significant-signal-issues-arise-20111216/

It just kept dropping like crazy after flashing. After using it for a bit longer it's the same stinky signal since launch


----------



## Steven58

Okay.. as I said last night.. donation coming.. Well, it's done. Donated. This is a seriously sick rom. Sick. (good sick).

I have a somewhat nice sizable twitter/android following and am a moderator on Android Forums. I am going to recommend this very, very highly. Bravo, Dev. Some seriously nice work. You made yourself a fan, here.


----------



## idefiler6

Lol, 1.8 will be my last flash of the night. Unless in my drunkenness you release 1.9. Then I will wake up tomorrow and wonder why I'm bootlooping.


----------



## Ryezen

This is the Charlie Sheen of gNEX ROMS... It's so full of win... =)


----------



## Jasonlee1

Ryezen said:


> This is the Charlie Sheen of gNEX ROMS... It's so full of win... =)


THERE IS MOST DEF SOME WINNING GOING ON


----------



## igotgame

1.8 running butter smooth.

Now I need to figure out which battery to mod...I want either just the circle battery or the white text in the normal battery.

I don't want to change the softkeys at all though.

Suggestions?


----------



## Androider4Life

Do we still need to do the reset and sys wipe if we're just upgrading from v1.6?


----------



## flip

Hey guys the mod for the soft key n battery percentage I has to b flash in recovery right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

Androider4Life said:


> Do we still need to do the reset and sys wipe if we're just upgrading from v1.6?


Yes. Unless you want unforeseen and unsupported issues.


----------



## BeADroid

flip said:


> Hey guys the mod for the soft key n battery percentage I has to b flash in recovery right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes flash in recovery, and you may want to wipe dalvik and then flash.









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## ronnieruff

pjw315 said:


> Unless you are going to pay Th3ory a 6 digit salary and start a company for him we are the QA department.


(Chuckle) ROM chefs do not usually get 6 figures. I honestly like the ROM. I see constructive input given with good intentions draws his anger. No big deal I refuse to argue with people with short fuses. Not worth the effort.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## KlugN

I have to say there is really only one thing that I do not like about this ROM...and that is the persistent menu soft key on the home screens. Is there any way to make the soft keys stock to where that doesn't happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

Believe there's a link in the OP to reflash the stock launcher. That should fix your issue, no?


----------



## Character Zero

KlugN said:


> I have to say there is really only one thing that I do not like about this ROM...and that is the persistent menu soft key on the home screens. Is there any way to make the soft keys stock to where that doesn't happen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think it is part of the launcher included because it has settings, so there is a setting button. Try flashing the stock launcher in the OP (I assume this is still valid for 1.8).


----------



## flip

BeADroid said:


> Yes flash in recovery, and you may want to wipe dalvik and then flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


iight thanx


----------



## droidth3ory

KlugN said:


> I have to say there is really only one thing that I do not like about this ROM...and that is the persistent menu soft key on the home screens. Is there any way to make the soft keys stock to where that doesn't happen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have the STOCK Launcher Revert in the OP.







Cache and Dalvik... Flash it.


----------



## KlugN

Character Zero said:


> I think it is part of the launcher included because it has settings, so there is a setting button. Try flashing the stock launcher in the OP (I assume this is still valid for 1.8).


I just flashed NOVA launcher and it fixed the issue. Please ignore my stupidity!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoymilk

You're sofaking awesome theory thanks bro for pushing out this dope tushy rom. Lol just woke up from a nap bam! 1.8 just like I dreamt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> I have the STOCK Launcher Revert in the OP. Cache and Dalvik... Flash it.


Perfect again. Thank you!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro

just outta curiosity... i used friendcaster to get around the fb sync not working..... now i just flashed this, and interesting enough, friendcaster wont sync anymore.... soo not sure if its relating the rom.. orrr google just must not like facebook at all.. lol..... weird thing is... in the app, sync is available... once you close out... the sync isnt checked nomore when u go in the app... weird right???


----------



## vacaloca

Just wanted to say thanks! Compared to stock it's a world of difference. Double tapping to zoom refreshed horribly slow on 4.0.2, ZYGOT3 1.8 is excellent in this... very speedy! Coupled with the undervolted kernel I'm hoping to see much better battery life.

Out of curiosity, does anyone else's phone heat to the point you can notice the battery cover getting hot? Happened on stock ROM as well. Coming from a Thunderbolt where this rarely happened unless I had it using Wifi Tether under a blanket (by mistake!)

Wallet works, left AB off at stock value instead of worrying about it.


----------



## Marcismo55

mrsoymilk said:


> You're sofaking awesome theory thanks bro for pushing out this dope tushy rom. Lol just woke up from a nap bam! 1.8 just like I dreamt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sedio....a very nice Rom indeed. I wasn't expecting a newer version (let alone 2) when I flashed 1.6 this morning. Either way a welcomed surprise and thank you for this!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## Skitals

Love this rom. noticed the included google+ app was outdated, and I got an error trying to update on the Market. Forget the exact error, but an uninstall allowed me to install the current version.


----------



## igotgame

Anyway to get 1% battery text in the stock battery in the next update? Or something similar?

Excellent work btw!


----------



## wil318466

This rom is just sick. Really.

20 bucks donated, let me buy you a beer. Enjoy your christmas man.


----------



## runandhide05

igotgame said:


> Anyway to get 1% battery text in the stock battery in the next update? Or something similar?
> 
> Excellent work btw!


uploading 15 different options now will link these will be spec for 1.8


----------



## Migamix

idefiler6 said:


> Lol, 1.8 will be my last flash of the night. Unless in my drunkenness you release 1.9. Then I will wake up tomorrow and wonder why I'm bootlooping.


+1


----------



## joemagistro

DT.. remember that issue i was having with google maps and Places not searching??? thanks for allowing Gapps to be removed.... i installed that older Maps apk and it installed allright and everything works! ill be using this until maps gets an update that fixes that!


----------



## Izord

jesssiii said:


> Yes, I complained as my new upgrade from 3g DInc to ~supposedly~ 4g GNex wasn't even getting good 3g connection. Verizon IT confirmed they are having some "issues".
> 
> Also found out (and here I'm probably the only one to not know this, but just in case someone else is as newbish as me, I'll pass it along) that you SHOULD ABSOLUTELY NEVER do a *228 on a 4g phone. It can apparently fry the sim card, per the Verizon IT guy.
> 
> Am I the only one not to know? Is he correct?


When I got my phone, 4G was down where I lived, so I couldn't activate for about 12 hours. BUT my phone was dialing *22899 by ITSELF automatically every few minutes. Then I did it about 10 times myself.

I called Verizon on 611 and the tech said it couldn't activate because the 4G was done. I was doubtful. Anyway the next day 4G came back up and my phone activated.

and it has worked fine since then.

So I call BullShit on 'Frying' the sim card. FUD.


----------



## andrewrh3

droidth3ory - thanks so much for your work/dedication.

question/request: i was using this ICS email hack on 4.0.2 stock to avoid having to enter pin for work exchange mail: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367254&page=8. However, the modded EmailGoogle.apk doesn't seem to work with your ROM. Any ideas? Or can you add in a feature to disable exchange security into the ROM?

Thanks a lot. Happy Holidays.


----------



## grayzweb

joemagistro said:


> just outta curiosity... i used friendcaster to get around the fb sync not working..... now i just flashed this, and interesting enough, friendcaster wont sync anymore.... soo not sure if its relating the rom.. orrr google just must not like facebook at all.. lol..... weird thing is... in the app, sync is available... once you close out... the sync isnt checked nomore when u go in the app... weird right???


Try HaxSync That's what I have been using to sync FB contacts pictures.


----------



## BeADroid

igotgame said:


> Anyway to get 1% battery text in the stock battery in the next update? Or something similar?
> 
> Excellent work btw!


Check the OP. Links to mod for that, but actually crazy amounts of mods.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## joemagistro

grayzweb said:


> Try HaxSync That's what I have been using to sync FB contacts pictures.


thanks alot.. i tried it.. but im not partial to it.. i like FC for sync... i fixed the issue tho.. its not the rom so forget i even asked that! lol


----------



## joemagistro

the 1% built into the rom would be cool but i have no need for it since i think it looks best right next to my clock up top!! looks clean IMO!!!


----------



## wera750

Y'all are using volume control + right? Still won't work for me.


----------



## joemagistro

wera750 said:


> Y'all are using volume control + right? Still won't work for me.


it works now after the 1.8 flash


----------



## igotgame

It's safe to charge with the phone off now right?


----------



## runandhide05

O snap i did it again!!!!!
15 more mods just for ZYGOTv1.8!!!
get it while its nice and warm!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/


----------



## droidth3ory

andrewrh3 said:


> droidth3ory - thanks so much for your work/dedication.
> 
> question/request: i was using this ICS email hack on 4.0.2 stock to avoid having to enter pin for work exchange mail: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367254&page=8. However, the modded EmailGoogle.apk doesn't seem to work with your ROM. Any ideas? Or can you add in a feature to disable exchange security into the ROM?
> 
> Thanks a lot. Happy Holidays.


Should be easy enough... Give me 10. I can't test but I will drop you a link.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

joemagistro said:


> the 1% built into the rom would be cool but i have no need for it since i think it looks best right next to my clock up top!! looks clean IMO!!!


get the 1% over it is specificaly for this rom!!! 4 batterys to choose from and 3 different color soft keys including boring white

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/


----------



## dhouston10

So far in 1.8, the only thing I notice is that the Market shortcut in the app drawer (top right) is not working. Was used to using it, but honestly, I could live without in lieu of the other 99% of this rom being kick tushy


----------



## idefiler6

droidth3ory said:


> Should be easy enough... Give me 10. I can't test but I will drop you a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is only a tiny percentage of why DTh3ory is the f*cking man.


----------



## franzie3

Th3ory,

Loving this so far, very nice rom. Will report any bugs as i usually do. One question. Any way to get the stock boot animation back in a flash able zip or maybe just rovide instructions in the OP. I'm sure its as simple as a quick zip flash or placement


----------



## wyllic

Is hotplug stable on this version of the kernel?


----------



## dhy8386

dhouston10 said:


> So far in 1.8, the only thing I notice is that the Market shortcut in the app drawer (top right) is not working. Was used to using it, but honestly, I could live without in lieu of the other 99% of this rom being kick tushy


Works fine for me.


----------



## vacaloca

dhouston10 said:


> So far in 1.8, the only thing I notice is that the Market shortcut in the app drawer (top right) is not working. Was used to using it, but honestly, I could live without in lieu of the other 99% of this rom being kick tushy


This is working for me. I full wiped (came from Android Revolution HD 2.1.2). Might be left-over data?


----------



## tiny4579

jesssiii said:


> Hey Tiny, good to see you! Gonna be bringing some Smartass2 kernel-love to the GNex?


From what I've seen, interactive is much improved over what it was say on the Inc. So smartass or smartass2 may not have any noticeable gain over interactive. For example, 350 MHz is where the CPUs spend most their time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid

runandhide05 said:


> O snap i did it again!!!!!
> 15 more mods just for ZYGOTv1.8!!!
> get it while its nice and warm!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/


Sweet thanks dude!

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## droidth3ory

andrewrh3 said:


> droidth3ory - thanks so much for your work/dedication.
> 
> question/request: i was using this ICS email hack on 4.0.2 stock to avoid having to enter pin for work exchange mail: http://forum.xda-dev...=1367254&page=8. However, the modded EmailGoogle.apk doesn't seem to work with your ROM. Any ideas? Or can you add in a feature to disable exchange security into the ROM?
> 
> Thanks a lot. Happy Holidays.


Wipe Cache and Dalvik, Flash it. Let me know.









http://th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Mods/ZYGOT3_EXCHANGE_HACK.zip


----------



## reuuin

sorry if this has been reported,but when you over scroll to the far right or left on the homescreen it crashes. Wow droidtheory I loved your thunderbolt so excited you're devving the nexus!!!


----------



## franzie3

runandhide05 said:


> O snap i did it again!!!!!
> 15 more mods just for ZYGOTv1.8!!!
> get it while its nice and warm!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...3v18-compatibl/


I just tried flashing the white circle battery mod and it borked the launcher...the soft keys don't show up and neither does the launcher. Going to reflash the rom


----------



## mcf517

DT... the Man. That's all I have to say.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmydigital00

Can someone post a link to "STOCK Launcher Revert DOWNLOAD (Get the Stock Launcher if you want it)"

The link seems to be down.

Thanks!


----------



## dhouston10

vacaloca said:


> This is working for me. I full wiped (came from Android Revolution HD 2.1.2). Might be left-over data?


I did a full wipe too, but nvm, a reboot fixed it. I now roll my eyes at myself









So basically this means stellar rom. Kudos!


----------



## runandhide05

franzie3 said:


> I just tried flashing the white circle battery mod and it borked the launcher...the soft keys don't show up and neither does the launcher. Going to reflash the rom


Are u on stock lunches?
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## joemagistro

i tried it too with nova launcher.... no soft keys.... do i have to use the stock launcher???


----------



## franzie3

runandhide05 said:


> Are u on stock lunches?
> Swyped from my GNEX


I flashed it right after i flashed the Rom. is it supposed to be flashed over the stock launcher? Sorry if that seems noobish, just decide to start flashing custom roms today


----------



## franzie3

joemagistro said:


> i tried it too with nova launcher.... no soft keys.... do i have to use the stock launcher???


Yea i prefer this launcher as well. But i am experimenting now. I just love the 1% battery, like knowing what percentage I'm at


----------



## jimmydigital00

I also found that if you turn off the page indicators and scroll all the way to the right or left I get a trebuchet error.
If I turn the page indicators back on it goes away

Still loving this ROM .

Tried every other rom on this site and this one is still the leader in my eyes.


----------



## droidth3ory

franzie3 said:


> I flashed it right after i flashed the Rom. is it supposed to be flashed over the stock launcher? Sorry if that seems noobish, just decide to start flashing custom roms today


As the OP says. You have to flash and boot the ROM before flashing mods.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Relax guys. The tension is over. Let's run the piss out of this thing and get some mods done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


1.8 knocked it out of the park...volume+ working, dictionary popup perfect, smooth/speed galore, just great so far. Have a beer or root beer float, put your feet up, and bask in the glory...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the_tox

I had this problem in earlier versions and 1.6 as well... may also exist in 1.8. The built in weather widget can't automatically determine my location. It will work with a specific location entered in so I don't know what the issue is... just that it doesn't work. Anyone else have this issue? I like that widget more than others (e.g. weather channel) because of the low/configurable update rate. Weather channel widget works fine, but is constantly polling GPS.


----------



## franzie3

droidth3ory said:


> As the OP says. You have to flash and boot the ROM before flashing mods.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea, i figured. I hadn't restored anything so it wasn't a big deal. And i had no problem flashing it on 1.7 so i figured i'd give it a go...oh well.


----------



## igotgame

Guys is it safe now to charge with the phone completely off right?


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> Guys is it safe now to charge with the phone completely off right?


It never hurt anything. Try it. Lol. It works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

I downloaded volume control +, I can't find how to turn volume up past stock..


----------



## droidth3ory

the_tox said:


> I had this problem in earlier versions and 1.6 as well... may also exist in 1.8. The built in weather widget can't automatically determine my location. It will work with a specific location entered in so I don't know what the issue is... just that it doesn't work. Anyone else have this issue? I like that widget more than others (e.g. weather channel) because of the low/configurable update rate. Weather channel widget works fine, but is constantly polling GPS.


No issue. Open the widget and give it a manual refresh. I use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davey11

Anyone know how to get My Verizon working? It says need to d/l login client to work.


----------



## droidth3ory

davey11 said:


> Anyone know how to get My Verizon working? It says need to d/l login client to work.


Someone post the add on in this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HerroMoto

Only bug I see right now is camera effects not recording and auto brightness. Other than that everything is amazing


----------



## toxa24

davey11 said:


> Anyone know how to get My Verizon working? It says need to d/l login client to work.


Let me know if you can download it.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39404911/VerizonSSO.apk


----------



## BeADroid

droidth3ory said:


> Someone post the add on in this thread.
> 
> Search in market it is called Verizon client app. I I believe. Happy flashing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## igotgame

Quadrant is irrelevant, but I did like that this rom increased my score by 700 points from stock rooted rom...lol


----------



## akellar

davey11 said:


> Anyone know how to get My Verizon working? It says need to d/l login client to work.


Yup. Open the market and download the login client.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mund

droidth3ory said:


> If you did a full wipe... There wouldn't be a issue.


I did a full wipe as always and cache and davlik to make sure. On 1.6 currently. The battery at top doesn't indicate it's charging when it's on but it charges. When it's off it freezes with the white battery and doesn't charge. I have the extended battery. Google + won't update from the market but I think I saw that was fixed. Just want to make sure my battery issues are resolved before I flash again.

Thanks for the rom though.


----------



## tiny4579

HerroMoto said:


> Only bug I see right now is camera effects not recording and auto brightness. Other than that everything is amazing


What is this "bug" with auto brightness? I turned it off as the dev stated it could harm battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Auto brightness is no different here than any other ROM. It is not bright enough.


----------



## runandhide05

davey11 said:


> Anyone know how to get My Verizon working? It says need to d/l login client to work.


i posted it, and here it is again.
save that shit to your dropbox and wont have to worry about it again,
what you dont have a drop box account? how about a free one?
get it here
http://db.tt/rHkRhrtW

vzw login client

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/VerizonSSO.zip


----------



## nuclearemp

Anyone else having trouble downloading free music? Crashes every time.

I installed 1.8 followed all the directions.

Can buy and dl apps though.


----------



## egeorgia

OK. I give up. I don't have the YouTube app and it won't show in the market. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## roboots21

I see that the equalizer in Google Music is working now, but I actually use this as I use my phone with my headphones alot. Do you plan to put all the original functionality that was in this stock? It seems I can't adjust the 3D sound down and it makes my music sound horrible but I like to boost the EQs with this off. In this version it is disabled. Any fix for this?


----------



## tiny4579

mund said:


> I did a full wipe as always and cache and davlik to make sure. On 1.6 currently. The battery at top doesn't indicate it's charging when it's on but it charges. When it's off it freezes with the white battery and doesn't charge. I have the extended battery. Google + won't update from the market but I think I saw that was fixed. Just want to make sure my battery issues are resolved before I flash again.
> 
> Thanks for the rom though.


Are you using the included Apex kernel with 1.6 or did you flash a different kernel? The reason I'm asking is that the included kernel has a fix for that charging issue. I'm charging when off right now on 1.8 just fine. Try flashing Apex V4 before upgrading but 1.8 is worth the upgrade I think (at least from 1.7 - I wasn't on 1.6 long enough to have any experiences there)


----------



## ridobe

I seem to be having a problem with tapatalk. Clearly it isn't updating correctly. It's been almost an hour and for some strange reason this thread still says "1.8". Should I have done a fa tory reset?


----------



## a2thejay23

Nm


----------



## mund

tiny4579 said:


> Are you using the included Apex kernel with 1.6 or did you flash a different kernel? The reason I'm asking is that the included kernel has a fix for that charging issue. I'm charging when off right now on 1.8 just fine. Try flashing Apex V4 before upgrading but 1.8 is worth the upgrade I think (at least from 1.7 - I wasn't on 1.6 long enough to have any experiences there)


Have the stock kernel. Why would I flash the kernel before going to 1.8 when I just wipe everything before every rom update anyway?


----------



## davey11

toxa24 said:


> Let me know if you can download it.
> http://dl.dropbox.co.../VerizonSSO.apk


Thanks, worked like a charm.


----------



## runandhide05

a2thejay23 said:


> Nm


there is no search on his layout, nor did i add one, hense the title of the zip u downlaod and flashed say "3color.soft"
i have been having isusre getting it centered and thought it best for my sanity to move on


----------



## tiny4579

ridobe said:


> I seem to be having a problem with tapatalk. Clearly it isn't updating correctly. It's been almost an hour and for some strange reason this thread still says "1.8". Should I have done a fa tory reset?


You forgot to wipe system as well!!!









In some sort of irony, it's funny that you mentioned a refresh issue with tapatalk as I've noticed tapatalk doesn't update the screen when you post (app issue with ICS). Not a bug report but just wanted to point out some irony!


----------



## droidth3ory

mund said:


> Have the stock kernel. Why would I flash the kernel before going to 1.8 when I just wipe everything before every rom update anyway?


If you flashed 1.8 you have the APEX kernel. There no charging issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

roboots21 said:


> I see that the equalizer in Google Music is working now, but I actually use this as I use my phone with my headphones alot. Do you plan to put all the original functionality that was in this stock? It seems I can't adjust the 3D sound down and it makes my music sound horrible but I like to boost the EQs with this off. In this version it is disabled. Any fix for this?


That's on Google and 4.0.3 if there is a difference. Its their source. I never touched it.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

davey11 said:


> Thanks, worked like a charm.


No problem. Were you able to log-in to my verizon? Cause once I put my log-in information, it gives me an alert saying that services are temporarily unavailable, and to try later. Im just wondering if it is something I disabled/deleted, like talk, or talkback, or if verizon is having problems on their end? Thanks


----------



## tiny4579

mund said:


> Have the stock kernel. Why would I flash the kernel before going to 1.8 when I just wipe everything before every rom update anyway?


In case you wanted a resolution without wanting to upgrade. Anyway, I know it works for me on 1.8.


----------



## davey11

runandhide05 said:


> i posted it, and here it is again.
> save that shit to your dropbox and wont have to worry about it again,
> what you dont have a drop box account? how about a free one?
> get it here
> http://db.tt/rHkRhrtW
> 
> vzw login client
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co.../VerizonSSO.zip


Thanks man, I never had a dropbox before...Looks like a very valuable tool.


----------



## igotgame

Getting closer to what I want...thanks to runandhide and DT


----------



## runandhide05

davey11 said:


> Thanks man, I never had a dropbox before...Looks like a very valuable tool.


 download the app from market place too. Keeps everything synced on phone and pc

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## reverepats

toxa24 said:


> No problem. Were you able to log-in to my verizon? Cause once I put my log-in information, it gives me an alert saying that services are temporarily unavailable, and to try later. Im just wondering if it is something I disabled/deleted, like talk, or talkback, or if verizon is having problems on their end? Thanks


Did u DL the Verizon Login from the market. Upon opening My Verizon Mobile it ask to install that from tha market. Worked just fine. Hmmm and my new Cycle started on the 15th and it says I've already used 2GB on data already. That can't be right. That's what I used all of last month. I know this is Off-Topic but has anyone noticed yourself using more data after changing to the GN?.....TIA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

I seriously apologize if this is a stupid question, but is there a way to make the microbes live wallpaper a bit more efficient? It seems to slow down the phone the most, but is my favorite. Anything that can be done DT?

Asking stupid questions since I can't find anything wrong with 1.8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

tiny4579 said:


> Auto brightness is no different here than any other ROM. It is not bright enough.


Funny, I think the Nexus auto brightness is the best auto brightness I've seen on any of my android phones...had a rom on my nexus with an auto brightness hack and it was way too bright in anything but full sunlight.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

runandhide05 said:


> there is no search on his layout, nor did i add one, hense the title of the zip u downlaod and flashed say "3color.soft"
> i have been having isusre getting it centered and thought it best for my sanity to move on


Your mods are great and much appreciated. I am sure you saw it and may not be helpful but I was using one of these on HD revolution which worked well. Perhaps it can provide a clue to the centering issues.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1355193


----------



## droidth3ory

I have a new kernel..







. When it is released it will kill. This is will all my shit running. 1200 above stock.


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadows9909

droidth3ory said:


> I have a new kernel.. . When it is released it will kill. This is will all my shit running. 1200 above stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Looks awesome man, can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davey11

toxa24 said:


> No problem. Were you able to log-in to my verizon? Cause once I put my log-in information, it gives me an alert saying that services are temporarily unavailable, and to try later. Im just wondering if it is something I disabled/deleted, like talk, or talkback, or if verizon is having problems on their end? Thanks


When I made my post, I had opened my verizon and it didn't pop up the warning that I need the login client, so I figgered all is good. When I tried to login tho it said temp unavailable, so I'm thinking I will try later. But that SSO apk looks like it worked.


----------



## b00sted

maybe can go a day w/ 1.8 without 1.9 dropping lol... pretty much got 1.8 where I like it now good job on the rom bro!


----------



## toxa24

reverepats said:


> Did u DL the Verizon Login from the market.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes. I just removed several apk's from system/app, and wondering if it might affect My verizon working. It's fine, I will keep checking if it comes back up


----------



## igotgame

Yea I got over 2400 on 1.8 with it's kernel in Quadrant. I didn't have much running at that time though.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Here's mine! Close to what you got with this new upcoming g kernel.


----------



## Barf

anyone else's Facebook app not working?


----------



## igotgame

Barf said:


> anyone else's Facebook app not working?


Friendcaster FTW


----------



## nuclearemp

Even though I am loving this rom. Is there a rom that I can cwm flash right over this that has all camera functions working?

Just don't feel up to redoing everything again.


----------



## dhy8386

App works fine. Contact sync no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## egeorgia

Imoseyons new kernal. 2700








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> I have a new kernel.. . When it is released it will kill. This is will all my shit running. 1200 above stock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wow...gimme!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

nuclearemp said:


> Even though I am loving this rom. Is there a rom that I can cwm flash right over this that has all camera functions working?
> 
> Just don't feel up to redoing everything again.


ALL 4.0.3 builds are lacking the scenes feature. Google did it. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CDuke619

How do I get YouTube? It's not on the rom and not showing up when I search on the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Current 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jackattack

Is anybody else having a problem connecting to google talk? I have grey signal bars and it seems they won't go back to blue.


----------



## droidth3ory

CDuke619 said:


> How do I get YouTube? It's not on the rom and not showing up when I search on the market
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol. Its in the ROM.








Did you wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

For some reason I want 1.9, I can't tell you what I want, I just want something.

Lol, I'm one of those kinds of people.


----------



## namedkwon

AlpineM3 said:


> I seriously apologize if this is a stupid question, but is there a way to make the microbes live wallpaper a bit more efficient? It seems to slow down the phone the most, but is my favorite. Anything that can be done DT?
> 
> Asking stupid questions since I can't find anything wrong with 1.8
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of anything... but perhaps you could try an alternative (called Neon Microcosm Free LWP from the market) to see if it's really the microbes live wallpaper that is slowing your phone down.


----------



## winner00

Will the init.d scripts work in other roms? If I extract them out of this rom and put them in my init.d folder on my phone running another rom it should just work right?


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmm..that looks like Setcpu..why can't I see my voltages?


----------



## namedkwon

jackattack said:


> Is anybody else having a problem connecting to google talk? I have grey signal bars and it seems they won't go back to blue.


That means your phone isn't logged into the Google account. Have you tried waiting a while or turning the airplane mode on then off?


----------



## droidth3ory

winner00 said:


> Will the init.d scripts work in other roms? If I extract them out of this rom and put them in my init.d folder on my phone running another rom it should just work right?


As long as the init.d is starting. Yes. I made them and have been using them since my TBolt, they have progressed, but.. Y U Wanna? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> Hmm..that looks like Setcpu..why can't I see my voltages?


The kernel needs to support it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jackattack

namedkwon said:


> That means your phone isn't logged into the Google account. Have you tried waiting a while or turning the airplane mode on then off?


I've rebooted, tried airplane on/off, switched from LTE/3G to 3G and back. Still not connecting to google. I'm logged in.


----------



## droidth3ory

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightperspective

When I upgraded from 1.4 to 1.5 I did not wipe data and all was good. Any idea if this will hold true for bumping up to 1.8?


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> The kernel needs to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ahh..makes sense. Lets make sure if you change the kernel that you change it to a stable one because this Apex one is great


----------



## uTriple

This Rom is freaking EPIC... I got a Nexus because of you Theory... And it was fully damn worth every penny...


----------



## skylordusa1

Nice rom so far man. Keep up the good work. Glad that portrait to landscape now works on the home screens. Although I wish the change from portrait to landscape was faster overall still happy.

My one complaint about the phone was the speaker volume so thanks to everyone for mentioning volume+. And thanks to DT for getting it working again in v1.8. This seemed to have fix that complaint hahahahha.

Hint. I see some people downloading Volume Control + and saying they cant figure out how to change the speaker volume. That is not the right app. When searching in the market search for volume+ exactly. Dont search for volume plus.


----------



## namedkwon

jackattack said:


> I've rebooted, tried airplane on/off, switched from LTE/3G to 3G and back. Still not connecting to google. I'm logged in.


I see I see. How about turning off then on your account under Accounts & Sync?

If that doesn't work, perhaps try wiping Delvik


----------



## winner00

droidth3ory said:


> As long as the init.d is starting. Yes. I made them and have been using them since my TBolt, they have progressed, but.. Y U Wanna? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I run my own version of CM9 so I was just wondering how they would effect the performance of it. I am not including them in my rom just personal testing. I can't seem to get them to run though. I am using imosayon's kernel.


----------



## droidth3ory

winner00 said:


> I run my own version of CM9 so I was just wondering how they would effect the performance of it. I am not including them in my rom just personal testing. I can't seem to get them to run though. I am using imosayon's kernel.


Run Parts enabled in the init.rc? I haven't tried IMOs yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

skylordusa1 said:


> Hint. I see some people downloading Volume Control + and saying they cant figure out how to change the speaker volume. That is not the right app. When searching in the market search for volume+ exactly. Dont search for volume plus.


Just to add to this. If you go to the author's site he gives out the full version for free.


----------



## jackattack

namedkwon said:


> I see I see. How about turning off then on your account under Accounts & Sync?
> 
> If that doesn't work, perhaps try wiping Delvik


Yeah, and I removed the account. When I try to re-add the account, it hangs at Signing in...this can take a few minutes.


----------



## droidth3ory

winner00 said:


> I run my own version of CM9 so I was just wondering how they would effect the performance of it. I am not including them in my rom just personal testing. I can't seem to get them to run though. I am using imosayon's kernel.


Also... 1.19 BusyBox doesn't seem to play nice with heavy loads. 1.20 takes it all. The Android Swiss Army Knife. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

namedkwon said:


> I haven't heard of anything... but perhaps you could try an alternative (called Neon Microcosm Free LWP from the market) to see if it's really the microbes live wallpaper that is slowing your phone down.


Thanks, will try that now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker

Stock launcher link is dead.


----------



## winner00

droidth3ory said:


> Run Parts enabled in the init.rc? I haven't tried IMOs yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep it says:
service run_parts /system/xbin/run-parts /system/etc/init.d
class main
oneshot


----------



## vespadaddy

Is there a way to get free tethering with this ROM? I've already flashed it, and it seems it wants to log me in to the VZW tethering service. How can I get free tethering?

Thanks!


----------



## droidth3ory

winner00 said:


> Yep it says:
> service run_parts /system/xbin/run-parts /system/etc/init.d
> class main
> oneshot


I'm sure you have checked but... perms for the /etc/init.d are set in the updater-script??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Berzerker said:


> Stock launcher link is dead.


Yeah. Too much bandwidth and they suspended me. I will upload to my FTP. Give me 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## namedkwon

vespadaddy said:


> Is there a way to get free tethering with this ROM? I've already flashed it, and it seems it wants to log me in to the VZW tethering service. How can I get free tethering?
> 
> Thanks!


Droid-life is your friend

Boom!


----------



## igotgame

vespadaddy said:


> Is there a way to get free tethering with this ROM? I've already flashed it, and it seems it wants to log me in to the VZW tethering service. How can I get free tethering?
> 
> Thanks!


Wifi Tether works for me


----------



## winner00

droidth3ory said:


> I'm sure you have checked but... perms for the /etc/init.d are set in the updater-script??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No they are not. Just looked.


----------



## vespadaddy

namedkwon said:


> Droid-life is your friend
> 
> Boom!


Thanks a lot. I had seen that, but forgot about it, and a google search kept bringing up useless options.

Thanks again for taking the time to help me.

Thanks too to the dev for the ROM.


----------



## droidth3ory

winner00 said:


> No they are not. Just looked.


Make sure you have BusyBox 1.20 (in my ROM if you need it) and add


> set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/etc/init.d");


 to your US.







They should fire up for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus from Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo

So, this will be my first ROM i flash on my Nexus, figure I would try one out. I am not sure if I am in the minority, but I have no clue wtf half those features are or what they will do, but consensus is this is fast. Tbolt ROMs seemed a little easier to understand.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


DT what kernel are you using.....want some of that! lol


----------



## winner00

droidth3ory said:


> Make sure you have BusyBox 1.20 (in my ROM if you need it) and add
> 
> to your US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should fire up for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus from Tapatalk


Thanks! Will report back later.


----------



## wrightperspective

Well...I am in the process of upgrading from 1.5 with no data wipe (just cache and Dalvik). I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## gearsofwar

wrightperspective said:


> Well...I am in the process of upgrading from 1.5 with no data wipe (just cache and Dalvik). I'll let you know what happens.


To 1.5? There's 1.8 already.....confused. lol Why do you want 1.5 when 1.8 is super good and bug free?


----------



## namedkwon

Yo th3ory, do you even need to make any changes to the ROM for extended batteries or does it not really matter and will show the correct values?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

namedkwon said:


> Yo th3ory, do you even need to make any changes to the ROM for extended batteries or does it not really matter and will show the correct values?


The rom has nothing to do with battery stats, only battery life and usage times.


----------



## wrightperspective

gearsofwar said:


> To 1.5? There's 1.8 already.....confused. lol Why do you want 1.5 when 1.8 is super good and bug free?


"FROM" 1.5 not "TO" 1.5


----------



## Berzerker

droidth3ory said:


> Yeah. Too much bandwidth and they suspended me. I will upload to my FTP. Give me 5.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I also uploaded a mirror for the main ROM. http://berz.me/other/toro/ZYGOT3_1.8_PUBLIC_SIGNED.zip


----------



## Redflea

Running imoseyon's new kernel, stable at these voltages on 1.8...anyone going lower? (and isn't the built in screen capture the most cool convenient thing?)









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

Redflea said:


> Running imoseyon's new kernel, stable at these voltages on 1.8...anyone going lower?
> 
> View attachment 13090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Im stable at those as well. Quick question: which scheduler is better, noop or deadline?

Result: seems like deadline is better. Correct me if Im wrong, please


----------



## droidth3ory

Berzerker said:


> I also uploaded a mirror for the main ROM. http://berz.me/other...BLIC_SIGNED.zip


In the OP as well as the Launcher MOD. Thank You sir.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Redflea said:


> Running imoseyon's new kernel, stable at these voltages on 1.8...anyone going lower?
> 
> View attachment 13090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm keeping the kernel Theory included, it's what he feels is the best for the rom, and it runs pretty buttery!


----------



## droidkevlar

Loving 1.8....only issue Ive seen and its not due to the ROM is the auto brightness which you said dont even use since it drains battery...guess I just need to train myself not to need it ne more, lol....damn OCD.....you and runandhide make a perfect combo for mods and rom....thanks again for this....running ur kernel at 1.35/350 interactive and so far great battery lift. hope you have a great christmas man!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

why shouldn't we use autobrightness?


----------



## andrewrh3

droidth3ory said:


> Wipe Cache and Dalvik, Flash it. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://th3oryrom.com...CHANGE_HACK.zip


YES! Thank you so much.


----------



## Redflea

cvbcbcmv said:


> I'm keeping the kernel Theory included, it's what he feels is the best for the rom, and it runs pretty buttery!


Theory is running the imoseyon kernel, he posted about it couple pages ago.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> why shouldn't we use autobrightness?


Its a resource hog.... I have never brought my screen past 40%. It doesn't wash out that way and the colors are deep and crisp. Saves the shit out of the battery also. You have to figure, Auto is always running adjusting as well as using the light sensor.


----------



## droidth3ory

andrewrh3 said:


> YES! Thank you so much.


It worked? Go me!! LOL

I will add it to the OP also for anyone else who may need it.


----------



## Redflea

andrewrh3 said:


> YES! Thank you so much.


This bypasses the PIN requirement?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> Its a resource hog.... I have never brought my screen past 40%. It doesn't wash out that way and the colors are deep and crisp. Saves the shit out of the battery also. You have to figure, Auto is always running adjusting as well as using the light sensor.


I see, what would you recommend putting it at that won't drain as much battery being so bright and also is visiuble when you go outdoors? (maybe a screenie if you could, ha ha since it's a bar it's hard to tell)


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> This bypasses the PIN requirement?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Theory is running the imoseyon kernel, he posted about it couple pages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, No... Thats not IMO's.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OK I just installed the imoseyon kernel and it's running pretty good! 1.35 max and (I think it's 350, the lowest it goes) minumum. Screen off profile of min, lowest it goes, max 700. I set my voltages to what some people above posted, basically the ones that go 12, 11, 10, 9, 8.


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> I see, what would you recommend putting it at that won't drain as much battery being so bright and also is visiuble when you go outdoors? (maybe a screenie if you could, ha ha since it's a bar it's hard to tell)


The screen looks better like that. Trun to about 40%.... You will see what I mean.


----------



## Redflea

cvbcbcmv said:


> I see, what would you recommend putting it at that won't drain as much battery being so bright and also is visiuble when you go outdoors? (maybe a screenie if you could, ha ha since it's a bar it's hard to tell)


That's why I have a problem giving up auto brightness...though I haven't tried this phone on fixed, my	D1 and D2 both would be unreadable if I went outside with a low brightness...i'm in SoCal, very bright outside most of the year.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> No, No... Thats not IMO's.


lol wut?


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> That's why I have a problem giving up auto brightness...though I haven't tried this phone on fixed, my	D1 and D2 both would be unreadable if I went outside with a low brightness...i'm in SoCal, very bright outside most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I hear ya but... This screen is different. The brightness affects the color more than the actual brightness. It looks unreal when it is keyed down.


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> lol wut?


No sir...


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> No, No... Thats not IMO's.


Oops. Must have misread the post...what were you posting about? Secret?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

droidth3ory said:


> The screen looks better like that. Trun to about 40%.... You will see what I mean.


So do you recommend keeping it set at 40% at all times?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OK, I think I got my phone hacked up pretty good. The best rom there is, an amazing kernel, with screen off profiles, a dramatic increase on battery performance due to some new info from Theory (BTW, ha ha the screen does look way better!) and pretty big undervolts (while still safe)

Also, just an FIY, I just did a Antutu test, and got slightly over 6,500. It's quite a bit higher than every other device on there (besides the quad core Asus tablet of course)


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> I hear ya but... This screen is different. The brightness affects the color more than the actual brightness. It looks unreal when it is keyed down.


OK, maybe I'll give fixed a shot tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Antob125 said:


> So do you recommend keeping it set at 40% at all times?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I do... I have never brought it above that. You'll see, the screen looks WAY cleaner and the battery is thanking you.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> I do... I have never brought it above that. You'll see, the screen looks WAY cleaner and the battery is thanking you.


Ha ha it would be hilarious if you coded the rom so when you took the phone off of auto brightness a sound clip played saying, "THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, LOVE, YOUR BATTERY!"


----------



## idefiler6

What about brightness now? I use Extended Controls normally.


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> I do... I have never brought it above that. You'll see, the screen looks WAY cleaner and the battery is thanking you.


Just tried 40 now, and in a partially lit room watching movie with the family (Elf - Will Ferrell is a genius) and the screen blinds me at that level...auto darkens it down to what matches about 10% out so.

Not so easy for me...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I do... I have never brought it above that. You'll see, the screen looks WAY cleaner and the battery is thanking you.


Wait, hahahaha, so auto brightness kills battery?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

gearsofwar said:


> Wait, hahahaha, so auto brightness kills battery?


Yeah think about it, something constantly looking for light and refreshing your screen, that's gotta hog power! My screen percentage of battery life is already going down.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> Wait, hahahaha, so auto brightness kills battery?


Hell yeah... I have never used that shit. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Hell yeah... I have never used that shit. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Dang dude....I fudgein learn shit everyday from you! Thanks DT

So by the way, is there a new kernel your going to be using on your upcoming update? lol


----------



## Heath

Love the ROM so far. Super fast. Everything working well, except for some reason Google Talk isn't working. Tried disabling app and getting nothing, is anyone else having this issue? Could it be Titanium?


----------



## Redflea

cvbcbcmv said:


> Yeah think about it, something constantly looking for light and refreshing your screen, that's gotta hog power! My screen percentage of battery life is already going down.


Depends on how bright the screen is on average with either setting, and the cost of the monitoring...I've never compared the two, (fixed vs auto) but sounds like DTheory has...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Heath said:


> Love the ROM so far. Super fast. Everything working well, except for some reason Google Talk isn't working. Tried disabling app and getting nothing, is anyone else having this issue? Could it be Titanium?


If the sentence ever has the words Titanium Backup in it... That is the answer. Lol.

Seriously though... Yes, I am sure it is. .









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> Dang dude....I fudgein learn shit everyday from you! Thanks DT
> 
> So by the way, is there a new kernel your going to be using on your upcoming update? lol


I'm Guineapigging it right now for you guys. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## namedkwon

Heath said:


> Love the ROM so far. Super fast. Everything working well, except for some reason Google Talk isn't working. Tried disabling app and getting nothing, is anyone else having this issue? Could it be Titanium?


Yes.. What th3ory just said.
However... You could never go wrong by simply tapping your account email on top of the list to actually sign on... perhaps that's the solution?


----------



## runandhide05

Will your kernel only work on 4.0.2?

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## akellar

runandhide05 said:


> Will your kernel only work on 4.0.2?
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

This rom is just so sick. Fast, retarded fast. Never seen this kind of responsiveness in a phone. I'm literally TRYING to make it stutter/lag during transitions. I feel like an idiot flinging back and forth as fast as I can and then opening the app drawer and closing it as fast as I can, but it's fun.

Sick.


----------



## droidth3ory

runandhide05 said:


> Will your kernel only work on 4.0.2?
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


Not mine, but no sir. 4.0.3.

Why? Are you still running 4.0.2? Damn man, is this 1992? Lol

You got your hammer pants on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I'm Guineapigging it right now for you guys. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Dude I'll be stalkin you! lol j/k...


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Not mine, but no sir. 4.0.3.
> 
> Why? Are you still running 4.0.2? Damn man, is this 1992? Lol
> 
> You got your hammer pants on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Not mine, but no sir. 4.0.3.
> 
> Why? Are you still running 4.0.2? Damn man, is this 1992? Lol
> 
> You got your hammer pants on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes and my corded phone is ringing too...
Cause too many Google made bugs... Shh I won't tell anyone
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Not mine, but no sir. 4.0.3.
> 
> Why? Are you still running 4.0.2? Damn man, is this 1992? Lol
> 
> You got your hammer pants on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Clearly we can't touch this (kernel) yet.








Would begging help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix

screw paying/donating to the dev, we need to pay the spouse/GF of these devs, they put up with this process


----------



## bygbabysweetz

wil318466 said:


> This rom is just so sick. Fast, retarded fast. Never seen this kind of responsiveness in a phone. I'm literally TRYING to make it stutter/lag during transitions. I feel like an idiot flinging back and forth as fast as I can and then opening the app drawer and closing it as fast as I can, but it's fun.
> 
> Sick.


Where did you get THAT ^ from? That is just sweetness!


----------



## winkeye

It's hammer time! Too funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinator1192

Hey, Does this have the 4.03 Radio updates?
Also, kinda random ALL my apps work find except Star Blitz by Glu will force a reboot every time upon opening. 
Uninstalled and reinstalled still nothing.


----------



## wil318466

bygbabysweetz said:


> Where did you get THAT ^ from? That is just sweetness!


Standard procedure. Just downloaded the rom, installed a softkey mod (the 3 button blue color and battery in circle mod here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/systemuis/zygot1.8/zygot1.8_3blue.soft_circle.bat.SystemUI.zip), from this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-many-choices1wwo-softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/

Novalauncher changed the icons to pictures of text that say each thing (phone/gmail/texts/web) and just got a cool black marble background from google images and a black obsidian looking clock font from beautiful widgets. I like the way it looks, and I went with the darker colors with Theory was saying he turns the brightness down. I went with it and went with dark instead of blue backgrounds.

Love it. Love this rom. Love droidth3ory.


----------



## davelm

Only bug left now that I see if the live effects recording. Great Job.


----------



## shanimal92

Since i flashed this rom, my phone wakes from sleep every-so-often. maybe 2-4 times every 20min.


----------



## Redflea

Gavinator1192 said:


> Hey, Does this have the 4.03 Radio updates?
> Also, kinda random ALL my apps work find except Star Blitz by Glu will force a reboot every time upon opening.
> Uninstalled and reinstalled still nothing.


No, the rom does not change your radio...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaechoe

So I noticed that with this rom, HD Netflix will not work, lets you browse but when you select a video it just boots you back to the video browser


----------



## Gavinator1192

Redflea said:


> No, the rom does not change your radio...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you think its safe to flash the update then? it was leaked for 4.03


----------



## dpaine88

I have a question that will be answered easily, but I just got my GNex today and this if my first Gnex ROM, which is great btw.

Is there no settings for the ROM itself? For example, I LOVE the pulldown widgets(WiFi,BT, GPS, Sound), but is there any way to customize them? change colors or change which icons there are? like brightness for example?


----------



## mcf517

Question...

Now that we have declared that 40 percent is a good setting for brightness, what about gps? How much smarter has the location service gotten? I remember the og Droid having it on all the time was pretty detrimental on the battery and you could see the icon in the notification area showing it was always active.

Now the gps icon is only on when maps is on or the location service is actually being requested such as using facebook during a check in or a weather app updating. Assuming I have updates services such as the ones I have previously mentioned off, is it safe to leave the gps setting on? I really do only use maps for navigation and hate toggling it on and off. I know it can get drained for even a Google search if its location enabled, but I'm specifically asking if it drains the battery when the phone is idle and not used.

Sorry to be off topic since this is a dev forum. Figured it's a question about this rom in particular and what ever DT does will probably dictate what I do. Best practices from experienced people is always welcomed. All and any feedback is appreciated.

Even about toggling wifi. My wife keeps her iphone's wifi on all the time and follows some battery doctor app and her phone does pretty well. I switch mine on and off all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcf517

Gavinator1192 said:


> Do you think its safe to flash the update then? it was leaked for 4.03


I flashed the 4.03 radios and it runs fine on my phone. I believe many users have done the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drak1071

deltaechoe said:


> So I noticed that with this rom, HD Netflix will not work, lets you browse but when you select a video it just boots you back to the video browser


Netflix is working for me. Maybe uninstall clear cache and reinstall?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

This ROM is awesome...such an upgrade from my D1 haha

Did the market not restore apps for anyone else?

Also is there any options menu such as changing around the notification pulldown widgets etc?


----------



## PaulG1488

drak1071 said:


> Netflix is working for me. Maybe uninstall clear cache and reinstall?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He's talking about the HD one not the one in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488

dpaine88 said:


> This ROM is awesome...such an upgrade from my D1 haha
> 
> Did the market not restore apps for anyone else?
> 
> Also is there any options menu such as changing around the notification pulldown widgets etc?


No market restore for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## destinydmm

What type of battery life are you guys getting with this ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

destinydmm said:


> What type of battery life are you guys getting with this ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Give it a few days. The updates were so fast there was no way to tell battery life.


----------



## destinydmm

This is my current soft key mod. How can I have this setup with zygote?








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jlambeth1

destinydmm said:


> What type of battery life are you guys getting with this ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My battery life is about six hours. That's because it seems like it is about six hours between updates that DT makes to make this ROM even more awesome!


----------



## Androider4Life

The SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery is not showing the charging animation .is anyone else having this?


----------



## runandhide05

Androider4Life said:


> The SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery is not showing the charging animation .is anyone else having this?


It is and it isn't, if I add any more that the allowed 10 anima for charging it breaks shit. So the recharge is only 10 different icons which on some are going to look like the same icons because there is not much of a level change between the icons I picked. 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Ryezen

Which mod are you using? And are you on 1.8 with the 1.8 version of the battery mod? I had that issue when I was running the normal one from the link in the OP, but when I went to the MODs page, I got the blue circle one. When I charge the phone now, I get a yellow lightning bolt in the center of the circle.


----------



## itstee

loving the way the rom is performing right now. so fast. Just sucks that everytime there is a new release, i would have to reinstall my apps and rearrange my icons and stuff.


----------



## runandhide05

destinydmm said:


> This is my current soft key mod. How can I have this setup with zygote?
> View attachment 13095
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


make one...lol or what til I get to it, but to be honest, not likely for a few days, for several reasons first dt kicking these roms out faster than I can theme, 2nd it Christmas and I need to spend some tine with the family, and 3rd all the ones I have made yet far for Zygot3 are coning out off center

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## runandhide05

U guys do realize there is no way I can test every mod I make... I'd be testing and never upload any of them.... so a few may have a bug or two... count then up in my op... 56 I think I'm up to now 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## jkim808

I'm getting pretty dismal battery life on 1.8 for some odd reason. I fully charged my phone and then left it alone for 4 hours; came back to see that nearly half of the battery was gone. Android OS is responsible for 28% of the drain... anyone else?


----------



## Getwired

dpaine88 said:


> This ROM is awesome...such an upgrade from my D1 haha
> 
> Did the market not restore apps for anyone else?
> 
> Also is there any options menu such as changing around the notification pulldown widgets etc?


Dude, _same exact thing for me here too_ -- what a pain! And the web-interface to the market has a glitch/bug/feature in that every page of my apps library past 10 is completely BLANK, so it's a royal pain to get all my apps back... Not the end of the world, but annoying nonetheless.









I too was looking around for a settings / options menu or submenu in the system settings ala CyanogenMod Settings to swap around the pulldown/notification toggles as well.

This is one sweet ROM so far, and my GNex is purdy and all happy and warm and fuzzy and shite. Wheeee!


----------



## CDuke619

jkim808 said:


> I'm getting pretty dismal battery life on 1.8 for some odd reason. I fully charged my phone and then left it alone for 4 hours; came back to see that nearly half of the battery was gone. Android OS is responsible for 28% of the drain... anyone else?


When you first flash a rom battery isn't calibrated correctly. Charge it to 100 and wipe battery stats in cwm and give it a few cycles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

ok guys all the 1.8 3key over in my op are now modded, with the launcher that comewith this rom there is now a menu key on the right! tested and nova luncher breaks the menu key just fyi


----------



## runandhide05

and just got 4key working too... more to come later
in this order menu,back home, recent and search... and holy shit just realized its actualy now a five key mod...lol
and again nova luncher is breaking this for some reason


----------



## AlpineM3

runandhide05 said:


> and just got 4key working too... more to come later
> in this order menu,back home, recent and search... and holy shit just realized its actualy now a five key mod...lol
> and again nova luncher is breaking this for some reason


Hoping this isn't too much to ask for, but do u think there could be screenshots of what some of these mods look like next to their corresponding files? I have no idea what I'm looking for or dealing with .....again, just a request if it can be done not a necessity . Thank you in advance and for all the work u do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

AlpineM3 said:


> Hoping this isn't too much to ask for, but do u think there could be screenshots of what some of these mods look like next to their corresponding files? I have no idea what I'm looking for or dealing with .....again, just a request if it can be done not a necessity . Thank you in advance and for all the work u do!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I JUST ADDED 4 SOFT KEY MOD AND 5 SOFT KEY MODS TO MY OP
AND ADDED SCREEN SHOTS OF THE MODS
NOTE: NOVA LAUNCHER BREAKS STUFF!! BUT IS STILL USABLE JUST LOSE A KEY AND IT DOES NOT RE-CENTER SO LOOKS FUNNY


----------



## AlpineM3

runandhide05 said:


> I JUST ADDED 4 SOFT KEY MOD AND 5 SOFT KEY MODS TO MY OP
> AND ADDED SCREEN SHOTS OF THE MODS
> NOTE: NOVA LAUNCHER BREAKS STUFF!! BUT IS STILL USABLE JUST LOSE A KEY AND IT DOES NOT RE-CENTER SO LOOKS FUNNY


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

THATS NOW A TOTAL OF 24 DIFFERENT OPTIONS JUST FOR ZYGOT3 ROMS
laptop is dieing as i type this, so i guess im done for now, time to sleeps


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What voltage control app is that? Or what are u guys running for voltage control app
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## mrmarshall428

In TB my busy box version says 1.18.4, how do I get the new one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23

mrmarshall428 said:


> In TB my busy box version says 1.18.4, how do I get the new one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


TB includes its own busybox built in that it uses. If you want to use the systems busybox there is an option in TB settings to do so.


----------



## amw

Wake up, open tapatalk and find 30+ more pages. Craziness.

But after full wipe, then restoring apps one at a time (no titanium at all - apps nor apps/data together)...
No more force closes. This includes on enhanced email which I used to block security settings for my work exchange email. This was giving me errors on the first rom flash after root.
With 1.8, everything works perfectly. 
Used volume+ and increased overall volume to +4/5 and i can finally hear out the speaker again.
All keyboards work. Thumb keyboard is real nice btw.

So 1.8 = flawless victory.

Now back to work = f*©k1ng fatality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmarshall428

housry23 said:


> TB includes its own busybox built in that it uses. If you want to use the systems busybox there is an option in TB settings to do so.


Thanks housry23, that did the trick! Have a Happy Holiday Sir!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmarshall428

Is anyone seeing this issue, when u turn off screen and go to turn it back on the screen flickers and turns off. U have to hit it again a few times to get screen to stay on long enough to unlock. I've noticed this on several Rom's I've tried. Don't think its Rom specific. Any insight on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## csditguy

runandhide05 said:


> What voltage control app is that? Or what are u guys running for voltage control app
> Swyped from my GNEX


That's the voltages tab in SetCPU.


----------



## housry23

mrmarshall428 said:


> Is anyone seeing this issue, when u turn off screen and go to turn it back on the screen flickers and turns off. U have to hit it again a few times to get screen to stay on long enough to unlock. I've noticed this on several Rom's I've tried. Don't think its Rom specific. Any insight on this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have seen this on aosp ROM's on other devices I have owned, but haven't had it happen on the GN yet. Are you using any lockscreen mods?


----------



## wideopn11

csditguy said:


> That's the voltages tab in SetCPU.


Is 2.2.4 the latest version of SETCPU? I dont have a tab for volatage.


----------



## IntenseImage

Sorry if this has been discussed before but I just want to verify ...

If I go from stock deodexed to this rom and wipe data and cache, plus do that system format, my "sd card" will remain and I won't loose titanium files or cwr backups?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

Anyone using widgetsoid w this ROM for quick settings? I have used on past roms no problem. Functionally works on this one as well. But when you choose to have it show in notification bar, the widgets background color is always grey/silver bar no matter what you do to change it. Just curious if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## explamphibian

Went from 1.6 >1.8 and now having a weird issue with CWR disabling the back button. This causes you to not be able to get out without a battery pull. Anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tdevaughn

IntenseImage said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before but I just want to verify ...
> 
> If I go from stock deodexed to this rom and wipe data and cache, plus do that system format, my "sd card" will remain and I won't loose titanium files or cwr backups?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Correct, the "SD Card" doesnt get touched during the factory reset..


----------



## dhouston10

Droidth3ory, what the hell did you do with the battery? I've never had this great battery life before. Usually within four hours on idle I will use about 20% or so, this time I'm using 4%. You sir are a god.


----------



## explamphibian

wideopn11 said:


> Is 2.2.4 the latest version of SETCPU? I dont have a tab for volatage.


If you are using IMO's kernel you will get this tab, not with Fab's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

explamphibian said:


> Went from 1.6 >1.8 and now having a weird issue with CWR disabling the back button. This causes you to not be able to get out without a battery pull. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just click Up or Down 3-4 times reall fast while in recovery. Its happens when u click Up or Down too many times and it disables it. Niot sure what the meaning of it uis, but u dont have to pull your batt everytime it happens.I know its a pain tho


----------



## reverepats

So Hows everyone doing on StandBy overnight? I lost 25% over night with Wi-Fi Enabled. Not sure if thats good or bad LOL. All setting are the same as if you just flash this. TIA


----------



## droidth3ory

dhouston10 said:


> Droidth3ory, what the hell did you do with the battery? I've never had this great battery life before. Usually within four hours on idle I will use about 20% or so, this time I'm using 4%. You sir are a god.


Everything is working good. I was happy to see I only lost 6% over night.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

reverepats said:


> So Hows everyone doing on StandBy overnight? I lost 25% over night with Wi-Fi Enabled. Not sure if thats good or bad LOL. All setting are the same as if you just flash this. TIA


You gave to calibrate the battery.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## b00sted

ok, i need a geuni pig lol... it worked for me but just want to make sure it is not a fluke.. stock 3 button soft keys w/ WJD accurate batt icons when plugged in to charge will flash between charging and actual charge ammount on phone. let me know <3 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22063477/Android/Phone/GalaxyNexus/zygot1.8_BattCharge_Stock3button.zip


----------



## RooftopFiddler

reverepats said:


> Just click Up or Down 3-4 times reall fast while in recovery. Its happens when u click Up or Down too many times and it disables it. Niot sure what the meaning of it uis, but u dont have to pull your batt everytime it happens.I know its a pain tho


It's actually going past the bottom item to the top (via the loop) and vice versa a couple times in a row that toggles back button.


----------



## tdevaughn

explamphibian said:


> Went from 1.6 >1.8 and now having a weird issue with CWR disabling the back button. This causes you to not be able to get out without a battery pull. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get that now and then in CWR....cant wait for Raidzero recovery to get finished


----------



## reverepats

droidth3ory said:


> You gave to calibrate the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well u know what i just put a bradn new Ext battery in beofre i wen to bed. Charged it all the way to 100 then pulled it. But ill calibrate now. I didnt that we i first got the phone and it didnt to Jack shit LOL..But ill give it another shot now. Thanks brotha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ridobe

explamphibian said:


> Went from 1.6 >1.8 and now having a weird issue with CWR disabling the back button. This causes you to not be able to get out without a battery pull. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you are talking about the android dude with the spinning stomach, just hit power real quick and it comes back with back button re-enabled.


----------



## roboots21

droidth3ory said:


> That's on Google and 4.0.3 if there is a difference. Its their source. I never touched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is weird. Worked perfect on Android Revolution with the same version of music installed (same as market version). This is stopping me from using this ROM, and I really want to. Here is a screenie of what it looks like now, as on And. Rev. I had several presets and could change 3D boost and Bass Boost .. anything in your ROM that could have disabled these??


----------



## droidth3ory

roboots21 said:


> This is weird. Worked perfect on Android Revolution with the same version of music installed (same as market version). This is stopping me from using this ROM, and I really want to. Here is a screenie of what it looks like now, as on And. Rev. I had several presets and could change 3D boost and Bass Boost .. anything in your ROM that could have disabled these??


That ROM is 4.0.2. Mine is 4.0.3 source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## roboots21

droidth3ory said:


> That ROM is 4.0.2. Mine is 4.0.3 source.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is annoying LOL .. I understand it's nothing you did, but it just annoys me that I can't adjust these. GRRR .. why the hell would google do something like that going to 4.0.3? Maybe I'll flash up to another 4.0.3 ROM quick and see what happens with Music.


----------



## flip

Dam loving this rom, so far flashed it yest and no issues what so ever except the auto brightness which I always keep mines high good job op
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

roboots21 said:


> This is annoying LOL .. I understand it's nothing you did, but it just annoys me that I can't adjust these. GRRR .. why the hell would google do something like that going to 4.0.3? Maybe I'll flash up to another 4.0.3 ROM quick and see what happens with Music.


I assume you did a FULL wipe from that ROM to mine?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

roboots21 said:


> This is annoying LOL .. I understand it's nothing you did, but it just annoys me that I can't adjust these. GRRR .. why the hell would google do something like that going to 4.0.3? Maybe I'll flash up to another 4.0.3 ROM quick and see what happens with Music.


Also, just tried without issues...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Seano

great rom, loving it so far.

where is everyone setting their brightness at since in display it doesnt have percentages. i have the indicator between the N and C in "cancel".


----------



## earled

Wow. 8 hours and no update to 1.9.







. Enjoy your holiday DT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

I will be releasing 1.9 at 12:00am tonight. The kernel Dev made me promise a Christmas release. You guys are going to love it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## b00sted

ur awesome bro.. my wife hates you but ur awesome!


----------



## Breezer23

Hmm! GTA III worked on 1.7 but will not load on 1.8....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Seano

droidth3ory said:


> I will be releasing 1.9 at 12:00am tonight. The kernel Dev made me promise a Christmas release. You guys are going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


sweetness.


----------



## roboots21

droidth3ory said:


> Also, just tried without issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, full wipe. Mine looks the same when I open it also but I want to adjust 3D effect down as it makes the music sound horrible, but it is greyed out and not adjustable. I'll flash another 4.0.3 ROM and see what happens.


----------



## droidth3ory

roboots21 said:


> Yes, full wipe. Mine looks the same when I open it also but I want to adjust 3D effect down as it makes the music sound horrible, but it is greyed out and not adjustable. I'll flash another 4.0.3 ROM and see what happens.


Volume + is pretty sweet also. FAR more enhancement. It fully replaces SoundFX.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Post was so epic it did it twice.


----------



## roboots21

I will try out Volume+ .. didn't realize it had EQ also


----------



## Argo

Thanks for this ROM. Im really liking it so far. Ill be checking out your other one also when the wifi is working better







. But, I might have missed it in the OP, but which version of Fabs V4 kernal is installed? Thanks.


----------



## wera750

All I will say is bwahahaha!

That is all


----------



## cckeeler

Breezer23 said:


> Hmm! GTA III worked on 1.7 but will not load on 1.8....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Loads fine for me, but there seems to be some multi touch problems with the game I didn't experience when I was on 1.6.

Edit: restart fixed multi touch issues.

Thanks for a great rom!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwizer

droidth3ory said:


> I will be releasing 1.9 at 12:00am tonight. The kernel Dev made me promise a Christmas release. You guys are going to love it.


New to the ROM and loving it so far. Flashed 1.8 last night and have been very impressed with it. When 1.9 is released I assume we can just flash over top of 1.8 without any wipe or format?

Thanks for the awesome work!


----------



## Bblackinc

Downloaded 1.7 yesterday noticed a couple bugs snd today 1.8 is out and fixed those bugs. Got to love the galaxy nexus and the amazing developers.


----------



## droidth3ory

Budwizer said:


> New to the ROM and loving it so far. Flashed 1.8 last night and have been very impressed with it. When 1.9 is released I assume we can just flash over top of 1.8 without any wipe or format?
> 
> Thanks for the awesome work!


Yeah.. Cache, Dalvik, System only. Data can be saved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai26

Just a quick question - Has the "Android OS" battery hog problem been fixed?

I've still been getting sub-par battery life with the OS eating at least 25-30% percent of it everyday.


----------



## droidth3ory

samurai26 said:


> Just a quick question - Has the "Android OS" battery hog problem been fixed?
> 
> I've still been getting sub-par battery life with the OS eating at least 25-30% percent of it everyday.


The ROM was just released yesterday evening.







Turn off Auto Brightness.


----------



## Fatsix

b00sted said:


> ur awesome bro.. my wife hates you but ur awesome!


hahahaha tell me about it. I traded a bf3 addiction for a phone addiction. My wife asked the other day "what could you be doing is just a phone". Followed by "why doesn't my phone have that boot animation"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Galaxy Nexus LED. Check it out in Market. You can set your Notificatio to different colors for charging. lOL


----------



## samurai26

droidth3ory said:


> The ROM was just released yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off Auto Brightness.


Woops, I don't think my comment was clear enough - On every ROM I've flashed the problem still persists, yes I've turned Auto Brightness off, I've switched pref. network to CDMA, and I turn wifi off while the phone is locked. I don't know if the OS taking up so much battery life is even that big of a problem, but when it was discovered people were pissed, so I assume it's not a desirable effect.

By the way, this specific ROM is ridiculously awesome, you are honestly leaps and bounds ahead of any other I've tried. You update constantly, and always try to fix the bugs presented by everyone in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Breezer23

Any ideas what is causing GTA III to suddenly stop working with 1.8? I've tried multiple kernals.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cckeeler

K, this is dumb question, but where are people finding volume +? I see an app in the market called volume control +, is that the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## droidth3ory

samurai26 said:


> Woops, I don't think my comment was clear enough - On every ROM I've flashed the problem still persists, yes I've turned Auto Brightness off, I've switched pref. network to CDMA, and I turn wifi off while the phone is locked. I don't know if the OS taking up so much battery life is even that big of a problem, but when it was discovered people were pissed, so I assume it's not a desirable effect.
> 
> By the way, this specific ROM is ridiculously awesome, you are honestly leaps and bounds ahead of any other I've tried. You update constantly, and always try to fix the bugs presented by everyone in this thread. Thank you!


Got ya... have you tried to find a rogue app. Or a system resource that is turned on?










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cckeeler

Breezer23 said:


> Any ideas what is causing GTA III to suddenly stop working with 1.8? I've tried multiple kernals.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It is working fine for me. Did you do a full wipe when you flashed 1.8?


----------



## Fatsix

cckeeler said:


> K, this is dumb question, but where are people finding volume +? I see an app in the market called volume control +, is that the same thing?
> 
> Thanks


no space... volume+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Breezer23 said:


> Any ideas what is causing GTA III to suddenly stop working with 1.8? I've tried multiple kernals.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I couldn't say... I have been playing Dead Space without a issue. Did you restore with any apps??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

Wow I haven't had a chance to post in this thread yet but I was using an older version of ZYGOT and was about to jump ship because Volume+ was FC'ing. Imagine my excitement to find it's already been fixed! Flashed 1.8 this morning and all is right - thanks so much I love this ROM!


----------



## SplicedX

droidth3ory,
awsome job with this rom! is there any mod for the launcher to increase the grid size 4 by 5?


----------



## droidth3ory

dvation said:


> Wow I haven't had a chance to post in this thread yet but I was using an older version of ZYGOT and was about to jump ship because Volume+ was FC'ing. Imagine my excitement to find it's already been fixed! Flashed 1.8 this morning and all is right - thanks so much I love this ROM!


Read the OP... You are not allowed to leave. LOL


----------



## samurai26

droidth3ory said:


> Got ya... have you tried to find a rogue app. Or a system resource that is turned on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm going to run cpuspy for a day or two to see if maybe an app or something is acting up, I'll report back soon lol


----------



## droidth3ory

SplicedX said:


> droidth3ory,
> awsome job with this rom! is there any mod for the launcher to increase the grid size 4 by 5?


Can you see me? LOL. I am working on it right now. I had 4x5 set in 4.0.2, Now it wants to break my Widgets... Driving me nuts.


----------



## jblade

Hey droidth3ory, followed you here from the Bionic









I dont really ever make requests... but can you pretty please make a 1% mod WITHOUT the softkeys?
Basically 1.8 with 1% added









Thanks.

EDIT: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/systemuis/zygot1.8/zygot1.8_3blue.soft_percent.in.bet.SystemUI.zip

Is that the one im talking about?


----------



## bjanow

b00sted said:


> ur awesome bro.. my wife hates you but ur awesome!


You still have a wife? How did you manage that? I'm all ears.


----------



## droidth3ory

bjanow said:


> You still have a wife? How did you manage that? I'm all ears.


Like I do... Tell her your doing taxes. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord

A++ on this rom. Just had to say that.


----------



## mikewelch5

Awesome work bro. You've reeled me in for the long haul with all the work you've done. I think I'll send you a little beer money, too!


----------



## igotgame

Those with high Android OS usage.

I just noticed that I had all my Location Services unchecked as I normally do (along with all haptic feedback stuff and sounds disabled, CDMA only, sync off, wifi set to always, etc..)

Then I went to Apps and under Running there is a "Google Services" and it said there were 2 processes running so I looked in there.

One of the processes was "LocationServices" even though I have all those boxes unchecked. I force stopped it and am going to see how things go.

It's also good to point out that when flashing a new rom, it's a good idea to charge the phone to 100% with it off, boot into recovery and wipe battery stats, drain it completely during the day and charge it back fully with it off again. This should help with the battery.


----------



## flip

Shit I'm about to lose my wife since I got this phone lol, same here she's wondering how can I possibly be doing with this phone to b stuck in it so long, I switch fr sprint fr the 3dvo n I got her the rezound, she's complaining but yet she wonders why can my phone do the things hers can't so that's why I'm stuck here lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SplicedX

droidth3ory said:


> Can you see me? LOL. I am working on it right now. I had 4x5 set in 4.0.2, Now it wants to break my Widgets... Driving me nuts.


as a matter of fact, yes i can. Its an app i created that activates the front facing camera and the GPS to give a realtime position fix. There is still a bug to work out with the satellite based laser tushy scratcher before i relase it to the masses! HAHA j/k. Anyways geat job on this ROM. Stable, smooth and fast!


----------



## wera750

Mine just understands some how lol


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory, by far BEST ROM....esp with how lil time you have had working on this....i have 1 request....i know you said auto brightness is gay and kills battery and not good....but i gave it an honest run last night and this morning and i really do need it...is there any way possible to have the mid version from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1377410) (plz dont kill me cuz its an xda link, lol) made into a flashable mod for people that want it? if you say no, i totally understand as you got TONs of things going on....but thought I would ask...thanks again man.


----------



## igotgame

droidkevlar said:


> droidth3ory, by far BEST ROM....esp with how lil time you have had working on this....i have 1 request....i know you said auto brightness is gay and kills battery and not good....but i gave it an honest run last night and this morning and i really do need it...is there any way possible to have the mid version from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1377410) (plz dont kill me cuz its an xda link, lol) made into a flashable mod for people that want it? if you say no, i totally understand as you got TONs of things going on....but thought I would ask...thanks again man.


Probably a good idea to include it in the rom...just in case someone wants to use it. Not a bad suggestion.


----------



## al52025

droidth3ory, do you think under your mods section you could add a link for cmsetting.apk so people can change the power widgets around. seems like alot of people wanted to know how to do this?


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> Got ya... have you tried to find a rogue app. Or a system resource that is turned on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I too have the issue of high OS stats. I have had auto brightness off and cleared battery stats. Do you have anything checked in Location Services? Or they all turned off? I checked running Google Services and I have Cloud to Message....., NetworkLocationService and Google Messaging Ser..... Is that the same for you? Maybe caused by beautiful widgets? Thanks again for this..I know I just asked another question right above.


----------



## Fatsix

al52025 said:


> droidth3ory, do you think under your mods section you could add a link for cmsetting.apk so people can change the power widgets around. seems like alot of people wanted to know how to do this?


Thanks a ton...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## flip

I don't knw if anybody notice but using widgetsoid the auto brightness works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

al52025 said:


> droidth3ory, do you think under your mods section you could add a link for cmsetting.apk so people can change the power widgets around. seems like alot of people wanted to know how to do this?


I think the only functionality in CM Settings right now is the ability to turn them off, Not add or remove specific toggles?? Let me look at the source and see what is involved... Not sure if there are framework-res ties.


----------



## euphoriq

This might sound extremely noobish, but this is my first android phone and I just rooted last night and installed android revolution HD because it seemed popular over at XDA, but this rom seems really popular here.

Can somebody please explain the differences, pros/cons?

One thing I like is that with androidrevolution my ram went from around 270 to around 360-370. What will this one do?

And does "Wiping" erase the music on my phone?







I have 22 gigs of music and would hate to have to re-add every time I want to try a new rom.

Many thanks!


----------



## jawonder

DT the CM7 settings apk can add a remove toggles you just have to put it in system/app i'm using it right now .


----------



## al52025

droidth3ory said:


> I think the only functionality in CM Settings right now is the ability to turn them off, Not add or remove specific toggles?? Let me look at the source and see what is involved... Not sure if there are framework-res ties.


yeah the only options in there are for the notification widgets, but it lets you turn them off and on add or remove whichever ones you want and sort the order the only thing that doesnt work is when you try to change the indicator color it crashes. also it needs to be pushed to /system/app

http://db.tt/EXBUjcz3


----------



## Mr.Yutz

droidth3ory said:


> *Mods: (WIPE CACHE AND DALVIK ONLY AND ALWAYS FLASH AND BOOT ROM FIRST!!)*
> _*STOCK Launcher Revert DOWNLOAD (Get the Stock Launcher if you want it)*_


DT, Looks like dropbox, while awesome, has had enough of this download. Do you have an alternate or can I mirror for you?


----------



## droidkevlar

euphoriq said:


> This might sound extremely noobish, but this is my first android phone and I just rooted last night and installed android revolution HD because it seemed popular over at XDA, but this rom seems really popular here.
> 
> Can somebody please explain the differences, pros/cons?
> 
> One thing I like is that with androidrevolution my ram went from around 270 to around 360-370. What will this one do?
> 
> And does "Wiping" erase the music on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 22 gigs of music and would hate to have to re-add every time I want to try a new rom.
> 
> Many thanks!


Having more free RAM doesnt equal better....android is meant to run great with low RAM as it stores it the way it should....if you do a wipe from the android settings, not recovery, yes it will wipe everything.....only wipe in recovery...there is a script (http://xda3.androidrevolution.nl/db_mirror/ROMs/SuperWipe/Android_Revolution_HD_Super_Wipe_Lite_Nexus.zip) that you can flash before installing a new ROM....and of course, always make a NAND before installing any mod/kernel/rom....and this rom just flys btw and support is killer


----------



## droidth3ory

al52025 said:


> yeah the only options in there are for the notification widgets, but it lets you turn them off and on add or remove whichever ones you want and sort the order the only thing that doesnt work is when you try to change the indicator color it crashes. also it needs to be pushed to /system/app
> 
> http://db.tt/EXBUjcz3


I will grab the Source and compile it... Give me 10. I will see what I can do.


----------



## euphoriq

droidkevlar said:


> Having more free RAM doesnt equal better....android is meant to run great with low RAM as it stores it the way it should....if you do a wipe from the android settings, not recovery, yes it will wipe everything.....only wipe in recovery...there is a script (http://xda3.androidr..._Lite_Nexus.zip) that you can flash before installing a new ROM....and of course, always make a NAND before installing any mod/kernel/rom....and this rom just flys btw and support is killer


Would you say it's smoother than androidrevolution? I'm just looking for the smoothest possible experience, stock wasn't doing it for me, what i'm on seems ok but i feel like it could be better and i was hoping this was it


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Would you say it's smoother than androidrevolution? I'm just looking for the smoothest possible experience, stock wasn't doing it for me, what i'm on seems ok but i feel like it could be better and i was hoping this was it


Wiping will not touch your Files in the SD area. Pics Music, etc.


----------



## droidth3ory

Haha, Compiled and ready to go... Tweak your Auto Brightness and Change your Toggles.







Wipe Cache and Dalvik, Flash it. Rock out.

http://th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Mods/ZYGOT3_CM%20SETTINGS_MOD.zip


----------



## Synaptic13

Anyone tried using rom toolbox's animation mods??? Since its framework tied i am guessing bowls of fruity bootloops but talked to jrummy and he's unsure as he has updated the app for ics framework...and as always thx DT for all the hard work


----------



## fwyracer

Awesome ROM!
I think i ran into one issue though yesterday. My gps took quite a while to lock. did anyone else run into this? 
Also, does anyone use the chase quick deposit app? It would crash on me every time I took a picture of a check.
Sorry if i missed any of this in previous posts, but my girlfriend will kill me if i spend all morning going through 159 pages! LOL


----------



## eleazar

I love this rom. Thanks for all your hard work DT!

I flashed the custom softkeys/battery % from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-506pm-402-403/ (I prefer how it has the menu button on both sides and it's always accessible, even if the app doesn't call for it).

It's working great, but unfortunately it removed the notification bar toggles in the rom







Is there anything I can flash to get those back (other than flashing the rom again







)


----------



## droidth3ory

Added the Fresh Modded CM Settings to the OP. Change your Toggles, Tweak Auto Brightness, Etc. Rock Out!!


----------



## igotgame

DT

Have you noticed better battery life than 1.8 on the new kernel you are using meaning the 1.9 we will see later?


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Have you noticed better battery life than 1.8 on the new kernel you are using meaning the 1.9 we will see later?


Hell Yes... 6% lost over night. Plus, a cop gave me a speeding ticket today. LOL


----------



## al52025

droidth3ory said:


> Added the Fresh Modded CM Settings to the OP. Change your Toggles, Tweak Auto Brightness, Etc. Rock Out!!


thanks for taking the suggestion and compiling it so fast. people will love this rom even more now


----------



## droidth3ory

al52025 said:


> thanks for taking the suggestion and compiling it so fast. people will love this rom even more now


Thanks for pointing it.. After looking at the code I seen the commits. I thought it was pretty neutered.


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Hell Yes... 6% lost over night. Plus, a cop gave me a speeding ticket today. LOL


Awesome!

I guess those voltage tweaks make a difference. Are they set by the kernel or did you manually have to modify them in Setcpu?

I hope they are automatically set at the optimal settings by the rom/kernel


----------



## amoeller

droidth3ory said:


> Hell Yes... 6% lost over night. Plus, a cop gave me a speeding ticket today. LOL


That cop must have been tracking your Nexus because you make this phone fly!


----------



## panitsos

wil318466 said:


> This rom is just so sick. Fast, retarded fast. Never seen this kind of responsiveness in a phone. I'm literally TRYING to make it stutter/lag during transitions. I feel like an idiot flinging back and forth as fast as I can and then opening the app drawer and closing it as fast as I can, but it's fun.
> 
> Sick.


 hey buddy thats a nice looking screen how did you get it to look like that?


----------



## droidth3ory

Hehe..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

droidth3ory said:


> Added the Fresh Modded CM Settings to the OP. Change your Toggles, Tweak Auto Brightness, Etc. Rock Out!!


So will this break the soft key/battery mods? i would assume no since those are system.ui...

Edit: And just to be noobish ...lol...cache,dalvick, flash?


----------



## panitsos

how can i change the clock on my home screen from an analog one to a different one like some of you guys have? and also the color of it, its white now and i cant really see it


----------



## gb714us

Is anyone having YouTube issues? It won't play any videos. Its like an infinite buffer.


----------



## droidth3ory

Synaptic13 said:


> So will this break the soft key/battery mods? i would assume no since those are system.ui...
> 
> Edit: And just to be noobish ...lol...cache,dalvick, flash?


No breaky... Cache and Dalvik. (As stated in the OP) Had to add that. LOL


----------



## igotgame

DT

Why in my notifications pull down does it say "Roaming Indicator Off" instead of "Verizon Wireless"?

I tried checking "Data while roaming" but that did nothing.


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Why in my notifications pull down does it say "Roaming Indicator Off" instead of "Verizon Wireless"?
> 
> I tried checking "Data while roaming" but that did nothing.


Did you wipe? Restore Old Data? Noone else is seeing that, plus I edited the eri.xml in framework-res to ALWAYS say Verizon Wireless even if you are in Indo China. LOL


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Did you wipe? Restore Old Data? Noone else is seeing that, plus I edited the eri.xml in framework-res to ALWAYS say Verizon Wireless even if you are in Indo China. LOL


Yea I wiped but did restore some user apps(no system data)...oh well..my roaming indicator is just off..the hell with it...lol


----------



## runandhide05

eleazar said:


> I love this rom. Thanks for all your hard work DT!
> 
> I flashed the custom softkeys/battery % from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-506pm-402-403/ (I prefer how it has the menu button on both sides and it's always accessible, even if the app doesn't call for it).
> 
> It's working great, but unfortunately it removed the notification bar toggles in the rom Is there anything I can flash to get those back (other than flashing the rom again )


Why flash those when mine are made for Zygot3... meaning it won't break notification toggle

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Fatsix

There is a space in the name of the cmsettings. Might screw someone up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

droidth3ory said:


> No breaky... Cache and Dalvik. (As stated in the OP) Had to add that. LOL


 lol...thx bud


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> There is a space in the name of the cmsettings. Might screw someone up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL... What?


----------



## jess086

runandhide05 said:


> Why flash those when mine are made for Zygot3... meaning it won't break notification toggle
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


I did the same only because I want the menu always available and wish ur's had it. Can u fix ur's to have it too?


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... What?


The filename has a space in it.. throws errors with Rom Manager.... Still flashes fine manually tho


----------



## euphoriq

Got it working, is there a way to get automatic brighteness to work on this?


----------



## landale

droidth3ory said:


> Hell Yes... 6% lost over night. Plus, a cop gave me a speeding ticket today. LOL


So you mean the upcoming 1.9 will improve battery life even more then 1.8? Hard to believe it can get even better!


----------



## skoutro

droidth3ory said:


> Hehe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Whoa native tethering app works from CM toggle


----------



## droidth3ory

ttlycnfuzd said:


> The filename has a space in it.. throws errors with Rom Manager.... Still flashes fine manually tho


Oh.. got ya. I don't use that shit. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Noob here, i installed the CM settings did the wipe flash etc.. so what exactly do these do/how do i use them..


Open your App drawer and Tap CM Settings.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

landale said:


> So you mean the upcoming 1.9 will improve battery life even more then 1.8? Hard to believe it can get even better!


MUCH and the flow and speed is down right stupid. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Wtf can't wait! More speed please! See what this thing can do!

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## vinzky

DT...I'm done setting up my GNEX. As usual, your ROM is the best ever. Merry XMAS to you and your family.


----------



## Seano

droidth3ory said:


> MUCH and the flow and speed is down right stupid. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


will 1.9 just be a new kernel or will you be including some other gifts?


----------



## euphoriq

So how do I get auto-brightness to work?!


----------



## IntenseImage

Loving this rom so far but any ideas on how to get weatherbug from this










Back to this ...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jblade

Can anyone explain the kernel version information?

Mine says
3.0.8-g8e0f3bc-dirty 
[email protected] #11

Is 3.0.8 the linux version? and Apex #11 the version of apex?


----------



## droidth3ory

IntenseImage said:


> Loving this from so far but any ideas on how to get weatherbug from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That second Screen aren't my toggles. So I really can't say. Is that Widgetiod or something?


----------



## flip

Who ever is not sure about the new mod just make a Nan backup if u don't like it than u can just revert back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

Since flashing the CM Settings MOD, auto brightness doesnt even do anything anymore....where am I missing the setting? I tried in CM Settings but got lost...anyone got any input on how to set it up?


----------



## IntenseImage

droidth3ory said:


> That second Screen aren't my toggles. So I really can't say. Is that Widgetiod or something?


Yes that's widgetsoid but would that affect the themeing of weather bug?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

IntenseImage said:


> Yes that's widgetsoid but would that affect the themeing of weather bug?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not sure, I haven't used WeatherBug. Is there settings in the WB app itself to change backgrounds etc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche

droidkevlar said:


> Since flashing the CM Settings MOD, auto brightness doesnt even do anything anymore....where am I missing the setting? I tried in CM Settings but got lost...anyone got any input on how to set it up?


Did you turn on auto brightness in system settings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## IntenseImage

droidth3ory said:


> Not sure, I haven't used WeatherBug. Is there settings in the WB app itself to change backgrounds etc?


Nope checked for that already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

droidkevlar said:


> Since flashing the CM Settings MOD, auto brightness doesnt even do anything anymore....where am I missing the setting? I tried in CM Settings but got lost...anyone got any input on how to set it up?


This is my problem. This rom seems way faster than android revolution i just cant get auto-brightness to work.


----------



## MFD00M

Damn dt 1.8 is the biz. Lost 3% overnight on 7 hrs of sleep.

My girl wonders wtf I'm doing as well but I tell her tushy to get back in the kitchen. LOL jk. I hook her phone up so she can't say shit

EDIT
so I can say shit but not as s hahaha I guess


----------



## gearsofwar

euphoriq said:


> This is my problem. This rom seems way faster than android revolution i just cant get auto-brightness to work.


Per our dev, auto brightness is a battery hog. I can't believe it at first but tried it and now I can really vouch for battery life!


----------



## droidkevlar

yoyoche said:


> Did you turn on auto brightness in system settings?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ya. Im trying to mess with the settings in CM now. No idea what does what, so we shall see, lol


----------



## MFD00M

euphoriq said:


> This is my problem. This rom seems way faster than android revolution i just cant get auto-brightness to work.


Oh well it kills your battery anyway. Set it to 40% and fuggettaboutit


----------



## skiddingus

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Why in my notifications pull down does it say "Roaming Indicator Off" instead of "Verizon Wireless"?
> 
> I tried checking "Data while roaming" but that did nothing.


Mine did this once for about 5 seconds on first boot after flashing (1.6 I think) ...then it switched to Verizon Wireless and has been fine since.


----------



## imneveral0ne

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/

just thought you might want that for your next release droid...


----------



## MFD00M

Just because









The steep drop off was watching a few videos. The nice flat plateua was idle overnight. Good ish dt


----------



## z0mbiexx

coming from a fresh wipe of data/system etc and the Trans3k rom... i can say youtube is missing from the rom.. even checked the zip..


----------



## dustinb17

IntenseImage said:


> Loving this rom so far but any ideas on how to get weatherbug from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm guessing your first screenshot is an Android 4.03 ROM and your second was 4.02

I think Android changed the status_bar_item_background images in Android 4.03 to that gray color. In Gingerbread those images were in the framework.res but I don't know about	ICS


----------



## droidth3ory

z0mbiexx said:


> coming from a fresh wipe of data/system etc and the Trans3k rom... i can say youtube is missing from the rom.. even checked the zip..


LOL.. You can't just come in a say it isn't in the ROM, It is. You HAVE to format /system also; I have it, everyone else has it. Look in the zip.. /data/app.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> MUCH and the flow and speed is down right stupid. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


dude your rom is like mana sent from heaven to my nexus and I am totally going to send you your Christmas present early via donation









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## z0mbiexx

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. You can't just come in a say it isn't in the ROM, It is. You HAVE to format /system also; I have it, everyone else has it. Look in the zip.. /data/app.


seems non of the apps in the data folder installed.. maybe because i used the revolution wiping script that wipes system so i didn't do it manually..


----------



## Athorax

omnomnom


----------



## brucekey

Here's a pro tip.

1- Load the CM Settings app
2- Modify your notification widget bar to include Toggle A/P Hotspot
3- Use your notification power widget to turn on hotspot mode
4- Bypass a certain subscription verification. ;-)
5- Enjoy!


----------



## droidth3ory

z0mbiexx said:


> seems non of the apps in the data folder installed.. maybe because i used the revolution wiping script that wipes system so i didn't do it manually..


LOL.. That would be exactly why.


----------



## wera750

Bwahahaha again lol


----------



## CDuke619

z0mbiexx said:


> seems non of the apps in the data folder installed.. maybe because i used the revolution wiping script that wipes system so i didn't do it manually..


Same thing happened to me. That script worked fine flashing the other versions but with 1.8 you can't use that script. You have to wipe factory data reset and then format system and then flash and reboot and YouTube will be there. This rom is butter smooth now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

z0mbiexx said:


> seems non of the apps in the data folder installed.. maybe because i used the revolution wiping script that wipes system so i didn't do it manually..


you must be using the old script from revolution cause I always use that erase script before installing any rom and it works perfectly .... the old version of the script was messed up and didn't work properly. Try downloading the script again and verify the size is bigger than the old one so you know you have the newest version.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

CDuke619 said:


> Same thing happened to me. That script worked fine flashing the other versions but with 1.8 you can't use that script. You have to wipe factory data reset and then format system and then flash and reboot and YouTube will be there. This rom is butter smooth now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


or this lol I am still on 1.6 because I am waiting on 1.9 with a new badass kernel I keep hearing about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Anyone seeing their time widgets be off from the time on the notification bar? That usually doesn't happen, but I'm noticing it's happening now.


----------



## drak1071

wil318466 said:


> Anyone seeing their time widgets be off from the time on the notification bar? That usually doesn't happen, but I'm noticing it's happening now.


My battery stats clock is off as well. Been on battery for over an hour now and it's only showing about half of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

dajmanjt said:


> or this lol I am still on 1.6 because I am waiting on 1.9 with a new badass kernel I keep hearing about.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


1.9 won't require a full wipe. Just Cache Dalvik and Format System. All the wiping was for bug killing. I call it RAID. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

droidth3ory said:


> 1.9 won't require a full wipe. Just Cache Dalvik and Format System. All the wiping was for bug killing. I call it RAID. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stop teasing brotha, unleash this mofo already or were u serious about a midnight release?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

droidth3ory said:


> 1.9 won't require a full wipe. Just Cache Dalvik and Format System. All the wiping was for bug killing. I call it RAID. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Theory - any suggestions on how to clear up a time app not syncing with phone time? Battery app doing the same thing (showing two different #s). Tried uninstalling/reinstalling the apps, but that didnt' do it. Should I reinstall and do a full wipe again? I don't know the programming behind what would cause something like that.

The good thing is that with all the flashing I've done I'm a pro at putting all my screens/apps back together, I have them memorized now. hah.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> 1.9 won't require a full wipe. Just Cache Dalvik and Format System. All the wiping was for bug killing. I call it RAID. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


if that is the case i have raided my system six times in two days just for your roms







and by God it was worth every gosh darn one. What kernel are you going to use on 1.9? I have the lean one that popped up recently flashed so I can adjust voltages manually and let me tell you on 1.6 its like a ics wet dream

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bxrider117

This rom has made me happy with my decision to get the Gnex. The development is crazy. If this rom gets any better than I can put the Tbolt on Ebay.


----------



## Grizzly420

Alright been running this roms since been able to down load and have to say my batter life has been probally a third better that stock.
which is fantastic. Just started running IMO Kernel on 1.8 i will have to give a day or two but is running smooth so fat. Minus the things that have been mentioned this is fantastic rom. I love that when you unlock the phone to the camera it is so much qicker. Before on stock you had enough time to make a lunch and think about dinner Great Job man and Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## droidth3ory

wil318466 said:


> Theory - any suggestions on how to clear up a time app not syncing with phone time? Battery app doing the same thing (showing two different #s). Tried uninstalling/reinstalling the apps, but that didnt' do it. Should I reinstall and do a full wipe again? I don't know the programming behind what would cause something like that.
> 
> The good thing is that with all the flashing I've done I'm a pro at putting all my screens/apps back together, I have them memorized now. hah.


I will check it out. Have you flashed any of the MODS?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OOOOHHHH 1.9 is coming? What's in it theory? Just thought I'd let you guys know with my phone sitting in my pocket on wifi searching for LTE I have lost 0% in 2 hours.

PS: I also am using nova launcher and a 5 button red button mod, FREAKING SWEET!


----------



## dajmanjt

Grizzly420 said:


> Alright been running this roms since been able to down load and have to say my batter life has been probally a third better that stock.
> which is fantastic. Just started running IMO Kernel on 1.8 i will have to give a day or two but is running smooth so fat. Minus the things that have been mentioned this is fantastic rom. I love that when you unlock the phone to the camera it is so much qicker. Before on stock you had enough time to make a lunch and think about dinner Great Job man and Merry Christmas Eve


yea the IMO minimal kernel is gosh darn amazing on this rom... have my voltages set just the way I like it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

dajmanjt said:


> if that is the case i have raided my system six times in two days just for your roms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by God it was worth every gosh darn one. What kernel are you going to use on 1.9? I have the lean one that popped up recently flashed so I can adjust voltages manually and let me tell you on 1.6 its like a ics wet dream
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can't say what Kernel yet, promised not to.







It is unreleased and it damn viscous, I think every one will be VERY happy.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Wow, screen is only using 15% of my battery, damn auto brightness used a lot!


----------



## zr0ko0l

I've been wanting to jump on this rom for a day now, I've updated my baseband but im still showing os version 4.0.2 would it still be ok to flash zygot3 1.8?


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> I can't say what Kernel yet, promised not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unreleased and it damn viscous, I think every one will be VERY happy.


ETA please? No pressure


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> I can't say what Kernel yet, promised not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unreleased and it damn viscous, I think every one will be VERY happy.


any idea when you can tell us? How much is it OC'd? I can only go to 1.35 or my phone freaks out and poops on me.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> I can't say what Kernel yet, promised not to. It is unreleased and it damn viscous, I think every one will be VERY happy.


in dt I trust... all day every day. I'm so flash ready... your roms are my Christmas present to myself lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

cvbcbcmv said:


> any idea when you can tell us? How much is it OC'd? I can only go to 1.35 or my phone freaks out and poops on me.


hahahaha.... I want to run 1.5 on mine. lol


----------



## droidth3ory

As i said... I promised to wait until Christmas. 12:00am EST.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> As i said... I promised to wait until Christmas. 12:00am EST.


that's 11 pm my time... winning.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> As i said... I promised to wait until Christmas. 12:00am EST.


I'm in pacific so that means 9pm. Dang! I have a family gathering.....that means I gots to hide in the bathroom! lol


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> As i said... I promised to wait until Christmas. 12:00am EST.


Got you. Well, as much as everyone would like to get it now, you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm sure we can all wait


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

DT - do you have logging disabled? had a weird system crash (reboot only to bootani) and wanted to track it. OS monitor only shows info from dmesg. when I try to show logcats, nothing comes up.


----------



## AlpineM3

gearsofwar said:


> I'm in pacific so that means 9pm. Dang! I have a family gathering.....that means I gots to hide in the bathroom! lol


Haha people will think you're doing drugs, but in reality have a different type of sickness lots of people won't understand. You're a flashaholic!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ttlycnfuzd said:


> DT - do you have logging disabled? had a weird system crash (reboot only to bootani) and wanted to track it. OS monitor only shows info from dmesg. when I try to show logcats, nothing comes up.


Yeah... After my testing I always kill it. It is a resource hog.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

AlpineM3 said:


> Haha people will think you're doing drugs, but in reality have a different type of sickness lots of people won't understand. You're a flashaholic!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


flashaholic through and through myself... my wife has threatened to destroy my phone while I sleep if I don't give her more time than my phone ... that is a difficult thing to do when there is one or two roms to flash a day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

For those who don't follow me on Twitter (Shame on you BTW). The TH3ORY ROM NEXBox for all your MODS and Goodies will be included in 1.9.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> For those who don't follow me on Twitter (Shame on you BTW). The TH3ORY ROM NEXBox for all your MODS and Goodies will be included in 1.9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ummm well I am ashamed... what is your twitter info lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchambo

Damn, DT...you are still a machine. Been using and loving your ROMs since my TBolt...Merry Christmas to you and yours!

jc


----------



## wil318466

droidth3ory said:


> I will check it out. Have you flashed any of the MODS?


Yes, flashed the softkey MOD and battery % in circle. 3 keys at bottom, blue, and % in battery on notification bar. Thats it.


----------



## droidth3ory

wil318466 said:


> Yes, flashed the softkey MOD and battery % in circle. 3 keys at bottom, blue, and % in battery on notification bar. Thats it.


All mine seems in sync? I wonder if a XML in some of those MODs are throwing things off.


----------



## reuuin

Maybe unrelated to the rom ,but why does titanium back up seem to hang every once in a while ? I have to reboot and do it again to get it to stick.


----------



## droidth3ory

mrchambo said:


> Damn, DT...you are still a machine. Been using and loving your ROMs since my TBolt...Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> 
> jc


I remember you.







Merry Christmas.


----------



## wil318466

Theory, question. Whats more important to you when it comes to Kernels? Speed or battery life? I'm not sure about everyone else, but I would say at this point battery life may be more important than speed. Speed is nice, don't get me wrong, but the phone is so fast and smooth I think we're at a point where speed is insignificant. You could double the speed of the Apex kernel and as far as user experience goes it might not really change anything other than higher benchmark scores.









I'm not a pro at this so I might be getting this all confused, if so, just tell me to be quiet. hah. I'm thinking the undervoltage settings are the thing that really help with battery life, right?


----------



## droidth3ory

reuuin said:


> Maybe unrelated to the rom ,but why does titanium back up seem to hang every once in a while ? I have to reboot and do it again to get it to stick.


Because TiBu is the Devil Incarnate and my sworn Nemesis. LOL. Other than that... No idea.


----------



## wil318466

droidth3ory said:


> All mine seems in sync? I wonder if a XML in some of those MODs are throwing things off.


No big deal. I'll just wait until you release 1.9 and see if it's still there.


----------



## droidth3ory

wil318466 said:


> Theory, question. Whats more important to you when it comes to Kernels? Speed or battery life? I'm not sure about everyone else, but I would say at this point battery life may be more important than speed. Speed is nice, don't get me wrong, but the phone is so fast and smooth I think we're at a point where speed is insignificant. You could double the speed of the Apex kernel and as far as user experience goes it might not really change anything other than higher benchmark scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro at this so I might be getting this all confused, if so, just tell me to be quiet. hah. I'm thinking the undervoltage settings are the thing that really help with battery life, right?


I don't care about Benchmarks.. they are Nonsense. I care about fluidity and battery life. A LOT can be accomplished if the ROM is right, paired with the RIGHT Kernel that loves it back, only makes things better.


----------



## zr0ko0l

Hey DT, is it ok to flash 1.8 being currently on is 4.0.2 with updated basebands?


----------



## wil318466

Yeah I hear you. The right balance is what is important.

I followed your advice and moved the screen brightness down. I was dubious at first then after a little while I realized I liked it much better. I'm getting really good battery life with 1.8, off the charger for 8 hours and 45 minutes and at 79% which is pretty damn good. Hard to truly tell though since I only charged it to 100% then wiped battery stats and wanted to see how it'd go, but looks like I'll be recalibrating it again midnight tonight.


----------



## hawgpapa

droidth3ory said:


> As i said... I promised to wait until Christmas. 12:00am EST.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Another awesome Christmas present! Thanks for all your work, DT! I bet Santa has been flashing his GN with your ROM to get around tonight. Think he'll be able to flash 1.9 in time? Merry Christmas!


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> All mine seems in sync? I wonder if a XML in some of those MODs are throwing things off.


all of mine are in sync, ive said it a few times and i mention it in op,
if you use any launcher other than DT launcher that come cooking into the rom it will throw it out of wack!! ive jumped onto 1.8 and tested every damn one of them,
with nova and stock ics launcher the keys are out of wack


----------



## igotgame

My battery isn't doing as good as it was before 1.8...probably more of a kernel issue than anything so hopefully 1.9 improves it.


----------



## wil318466

I'm using NOVA launcher. That must be it then.


----------



## Budwizer

reuuin said:


> Maybe unrelated to the rom ,but why does titanium back up seem to hang every once in a while ? I have to reboot and do it again to get it to stick.


I had a similar issue with Titanium when doing my restore last time. I force killed it then went back into it and in preferences changed the App Processing Mode to Auto, Indirect which seemed to correct it from hanging. There's a few posts about this if you hit up Google about it.


----------



## runandhide05

igotgame said:


> My battery isn't doing as good as it was before 1.8...probably more of a kernel issue than anything so hopefully 1.9 improves it.


there is no way to tell that this soon... u have to run it a few cycles before u can accurately judge that. at minimum of 3 full pwer wipe bat stats then a full drain.


----------



## zr0ko0l

Would anyone be able to tell me if i can flash 1.8 while my os version is 4.0.2 with updated basebands? Sorry for the persistent asking im just getting really antsy and want to get out of stock.


----------



## runandhide05

zr0ko0l said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me if i can flash 1.8 while my os version is 4.0.2 with updated basebands? Sorry for the persistent asking im just getting really antsy and want to get out of stock.


yes
u can i did from stock 4.0.2 with unloacked bootloader to zygot3 1.8 with no prb just REMEMBER TO FOLLOW op and wipe everything


----------



## dajmanjt

zr0ko0l said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me if i can flash 1.8 while my os version is 4.0.2 with updated basebands? Sorry for the persistent asking im just getting really antsy and want to get out of stock.


yes wipe everything and then flash... I came from 4.0.2 to this rom back when it was version 1.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

zr0ko0l said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me if i can flash 1.8 while my os version is 4.0.2 with updated basebands? Sorry for the persistent asking im just getting really antsy and want to get out of stock.


I was on rooted 4.0.2 with the leaked cdma radios and flashed 1.8 and all is great.

FLASH AWAY!


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> I don't care about Benchmarks.. they are Nonsense. I care about fluidity and battery life. A LOT can be accomplished if the ROM is right, paired with the RIGHT Kernel that loves it back, only makes things better.


donation sent







merry Christmas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

z0mbiexx said:


> seems non of the apps in the data folder installed.. maybe because i used the revolution wiping script that wipes system so i didn't do it manually..


I used the rev wipe script for install of every ROM and I have had no issues like this.


----------



## andrewrh3

Strange...after flashing the modded CM settings zip, my phone keeps booting in "safe mode" - a constant label is in the bottom left of my screen. How do I boot into normal mode?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zr0ko0l

Wow! I went on a short lived rant and had a few awesome people respond one after another







you guys are awesome thank you. And thanks to all the devs that are working on the GNex, our days would be more boring without you guys.


----------



## URPREY

Anyone using NFC on this rom? I got some ndef encoded tags from tagstand but my GN doesn't recognize them at all.

Not sure if the tags or something in the software is causing an issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

zr0ko0l said:


> Wow! I went on a short lived rant and had a few awesome people respond one after another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are awesome thank you. And thanks to all the devs that are working on the GNex, our days would be more boring without you guys.


after you flash be sure to hit up my thread to get some awesome soft key and 1% battery mods!!!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-over-501wwo-4or5softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/#entry301002


----------



## zr0ko0l

For sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> For those who don't follow me on Twitter (Shame on you BTW). The TH3ORY ROM NEXBox for all your MODS and Goodies will be included in 1.9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hahaha I haven't even use tweeter. How do you tweet and I'll follow

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## andrewrh3

andrewrh3 said:


> Strange...after flashing the modded CM settings zip, my phone keeps booting in "safe mode" - a constant label is in the bottom left of my screen. How do I boot into normal mode?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Fixed. If anyone has same issue, hold volume up during a power on from off state.


----------



## flip

zr0ko0l said:


> Wow! I went on a short lived rant and had a few awesome people respond one after another you guys are awesome thank you. And thanks to all the devs that are working on the GNex, our days would be more boring without you guys.


Dude I came fr the evo3d n I was with sprint for 11yrs n holy shit I don't regret it at all, fr one the network is way superior, 2 this phone is the shit n 3 development on this phone n here on rootzwiki is flying, I'm loving it u devs are the shit definitely is moving here for the gn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## al52025

has anyone answered the question of why the about page shows im running the apex #11 kernel on 1.8? or is apex #11 the v4 thats out


----------



## droidmakespwn

links down?

Edit: n/m randomly started after asking why I was there..


----------



## runandhide05

After searching everywhere to avoid a stupid question I'm still stumped.. on setcpu I know (seen the screen shots) there is a way to under volt, but I have no voltage tab... what in the heck am I missing? 
Rom - Zygot3 v1.8
Setcpu version - 2.2.4

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## dajmanjt

runandhide05 said:


> After searching everywhere to avoid a stupid question I'm still stumped.. on setcpu I know (seen the screen shots) there is a way to under volt, but I have no voltage tab... what in the heck am I missing?
> Rom - Zygot3 v1.8
> Setcpu version - 2.2.4
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


voltage UV is disabled in apex ver4 kernel which is used in 1.8.. don't worry 1.9 is just a few hours away and it will blow your mind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

dajmanjt said:


> voltage UV is disabled in apex ver4 kernel which is used in 1.8.. don't worry 1.9 is just a few hours away and it will blow your mind
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Dr_w

Just a little feedback. 
First off, this is fun and I am very pleased with how well this is put together. Who doesn't like flashing new roms?

Battery life. I've started the morning with 96% (charged all night) and I am now at 28% with moderate use. So there is a trade off. Performance for battery. Just wanted people to realize that the battery life isn't what it was on stock. And I have an extended battery to boot.

I look forward to the next version.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Has anyone else had the issue that ROM manager can't fix permissions on the new rom? It wasn't that way before...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix

destinydmm said:


> What type of battery life are you guys getting with this ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm honestly getting much better battery than expected... last nights bar trip and reading twitter and news feeds proved it to me... (about 30% more than on stock) granted... I have SETCPU pushing the overclock speed back down to 1200 (never been an overclocking fan)... not one of the profiles had a chance to kick in and throttle down more... I also use juice defender (swear by it) and tasker to set assorted things based on states and locations..... those save my battery bigtime... taps foot waiting for a 3500+ battery to come out


----------



## dajmanjt

Dr_w said:


> Just a little feedback.
> First off, this is fun and I am very pleased with how well this is put together. Who doesn't like flashing new roms?
> 
> Battery life. I've started the morning with 96% (charged all night) and I am now at 28% with moderate use. So there is a trade off. Performance for battery. Just wanted people to realize that the battery life isn't what it was on stock. And I have an extended battery to boot.
> 
> I look forward to the next version.


on 1.6 I get over a full 15 hrs of moderate to heavy usage brother... not sure what settings you are using. I am also using the extended battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

Just installed this ROM. Great job. I do have one question though. Is the kernel on this ROM overclocked? If so, I'd rather run stock speeds. Can anyone recommend a different kernel that will work well with this ROM? Or could I use SetCPU to keep the max speed at 1.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

xRogerxC said:


> Just installed this ROM. Great job. I do have one question though. Is the kernel on this ROM overclocked? If so, I'd rather run stock speeds. Can anyone recommend a different kernel that will work well with this ROM? Or could I use SetCPU to keep the max speed at 1.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


use set CPU to clock back the CPU to stock and save it. Easy fix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## emmur0

droidth3ory said:


> 1.9 won't require a full wipe. Just Cache Dalvik and Format System. All the wiping was for bug killing. I call it RAID. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Format system is under mounts and storage right ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

xRogerxC said:


> Just installed this ROM. Great job. I do have one question though. Is the kernel on this ROM overclocked? If so, I'd rather run stock speeds. Can anyone recommend a different kernel that will work well with this ROM? Or could I use SetCPU to keep the max speed at 1.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You can use this kernel, and just use setcpu to keep the max speed at 1.2. With this kernel you can UV as well for better battery life. Theory said he will release 1.9 tonight at midnight with a new kernel that is supposedly really good.


----------



## toxa24

emmur0 said:


> Format system is under mounts and storage right ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


right


----------



## cheese

i don't get good battery life at all. and thats on extended too. i'd prefer stock with better battery life than a custom rom thats a bit faster. anyone else end up getting better battery life from this ROM ?


----------



## toxa24

cheese said:


> i don't get good battery life at all. and thats on extended too. i'd prefer stock with better battery life than a custom rom thats a bit faster. anyone else end up getting better battery life from this ROM ?


Too soon to tell.
Did you wipe battery stats in CWR? You should do that after installing a new ROM, charge to 100% and wipe the battery stats under Advanced


----------



## samurai26

igotgame said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I guess those voltage tweaks make a difference. Are they set by the kernel or did you manually have to modify them in Setcpu?
> 
> I hope they are automatically set at the optimal settings by the rom/kernel


Would like an answer to this also!


----------



## toxa24

samurai26 said:


> Would like an answer to this also!


In 1.8 you can't change voltage, but if you run a different kernel, like this one, then you can change the voltage. I have this kernel with 800,900,1000,1100, and 1200, and it is running without issues so far (second day)


----------



## bjanow

Not sure if I'm missing something, but if I go to preferences and remove the google search bar, that space is still unavailable for widgets. Is there a way to regain that space on top?


----------



## toxa24

bjanow said:


> Not sure if I'm missing something, but if I go to preferences and remove the google search bar, that space is still unavailable for widgets. Is there a way to regain that space on top?


Install Nova launcher http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39404911/NovaLauncher.apk
It has that option


----------



## runandhide05

toxa24 said:


> Install Nova launcher http://dl.dropbox.co...ovaLauncher.apk
> It has that option


keep in mind that nova screws with the soft key mods, so dont say they are messed up,


----------



## toxa24

runandhide05 said:


> keep in mind that nova screws with the soft key mods, so dont say they are messed up,


Thanks for letting me know. I haven't installed any soft key mods at the moment, so it works fine for me.


----------



## bjanow

Thanks, only thing is that I lose the little menu option then and the preferences too.


----------



## heffzilla

toxa24 said:


> Theory said he will release 1.9 tonight at midnight with a new kernel that is supposedly really good.


Merry Christmas to us!!! Thanks DT, your work is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## KlugN

runandhide05 said:


> keep in mind that nova screws with the soft key mods, so dont say they are messed up,


Screws up the 4 and 5, but not the 3. Just so everyone knows.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## NexusDr00l

I've been flashing each version as they come out and love it. 1.8 is near perfect and it'll take something amazing to make me move on from here. There are only two things I'm missing. Video won't save when recording with effects, and I don't have EQ presets in Google Music. I thought they were available in stock, anyone know how to get them back?

Thanks for making such an awesome ROM Th3ory!


----------



## toxa24

NexusDr00l said:


> I've been flashing each version as they come out and love it. 1.8 is near perfect and it'll take something amazing to make me move on from here. There are only two things I'm missing. Video won't save when recording with effects, and I don't have EQ presets in Google Music. I thought they were available in stock, anyone know how to get them back?
> 
> Thanks for making such an awesome ROM Th3ory!


I think several pages back Theory said that Google source messed those up, that he didn't touch them. Hopefully it will be fixed soon


----------



## xsnappsx

Just flashed the rom and loving it so far. Thanks for all the great work!

Quick question though, i flashed the rom and now am restoring all my apps through Titanium, do I have to manually install and approve every app I backed up? For 121 apps, this is really annoying. And, will I have to do this every time I flash an update of your Rom?

Thanks you again!


----------



## NexusDr00l

toxa24 said:


> I think several pages back Theory said that Google source messed those up, that he didn't touch them. Hopefully it will be fixed soon


Ahh ok, thanks, been trying to keep up with posts, but must of missed that.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## sephtin

cheese said:


> i don't get good battery life at all. and thats on extended too. i'd prefer stock with better battery life than a custom rom thats a bit faster. anyone else end up getting better battery life from this ROM ?


surprised you're not getting better battery life with this. With the fab kernel, pretty sure this ROM is undervolted compared to stock... 
It uses the 1.35 kernel shown here:http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12454-kernelgsmcdmaiml74k-apex-kernel-v4-122311-charging-fixed/

So, by default, you should be using less battery.
Also, I believe that stock has an issue with sleeping properly (please correct me if I'm wrong), and I thought the apex kernel helped or fixed that (?).

For the other person that wanted stock speeds.. the 1.2 kernel in the thread I linked above is the same kernel as this, only the max setting is at 1.2...


----------



## xhaxol

Did all the wipes and I'm having an issue with keyboards. They all force close. T9, slide it, and any soft.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

xsnappsx said:


> Just flashed the rom and loving it so far. Thanks for all the great work!
> 
> Quick question though, i flashed the rom and now am restoring all my apps through Titanium, do I have to manually install and approve every app I backed up? For 121 apps, this is really annoying. And, will I have to do this every time I flash an update of your Rom?
> 
> Thanks you again!


You can batch restore them all at once, just make sure you only restore user apps, not system apps


----------



## xsnappsx

toxa24 said:


> You can batch restore them all at once, just make sure you only restore user apps, not system apps


I did install all missing apps and system data, is this what your talking about not to do?

Sorry, this is the first time I'm doing this. Tried reading up on all of this as best as I could.


----------



## toxa24

xsnappsx said:


> I did install all missing apps and system data, is this what your talking about not to do?
> 
> Sorry, this is the first time I'm doing this. Tried reading up on all of this as best as I could.


Yes, do not restore system, only user apps. When you open TiB, click on menu, select Batch, scroll down to restore options, and do Restore missing apps


----------



## flip

xsnappsx said:


> Just flashed the rom and loving it so far. Thanks for all the great work!
> 
> Quick question though, i flashed the rom and now am restoring all my apps through Titanium, do I have to manually install and approve every app I backed up? For 121 apps, this is really annoying. And, will I have to do this every time I flash an update of your Rom?
> 
> Thanks you again!


U have to make sure u have the pro version of tb cuz if not it will ask u to approve each one
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xsnappsx

flip said:


> U have to make sure u have the pro version of tb cuz if not it will ask u to approve each one
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah I just realized that and bought the app. Going to be using it anyway, so might as well support the developer.

Thank you guys for your help., Really appreciate it


----------



## imneveral0ne




----------



## panitsos

two stupid quesitons dont everyone gang up on me lol . 1. what exactly are soft keys? what do they do? 2. i have the clock on my main screen and its the one that came with the phone, ive looked everywhere on the phone to change it to a different style and color and havent found anything. where did you guys find the different clocks on your phone to put on the main screen? ty and have a merry xmas. great rom i love it!!


----------



## xsnappsx

Has anyone had an issue with the home key not working? I just noticed this while setting up screens. When I press it, it doesn't do a thing. Now I haven't installed any mods or anything of that sort.


----------



## toxa24

panitsos said:


> two stupid quesitons dont everyone gang up on me lol . 1. what exactly are soft keys? what do they do? 2. i have the clock on my main screen and its the one that came with the phone, ive looked everywhere on the phone to change it to a different style and color and havent found anything. where did you guys find the different clocks on your phone to put on the main screen? ty and have a merry xmas. great rom i love it!!


I think most people use beautiful widgets app from the market, it has many custom skins, including different clocks and weather widgets


----------



## jhankg

I'm sure this has been covered already, so I apologize if that is the case. Does this ROM contain the new radios that were recently leaked?


----------



## toxa24

jhankg said:


> I'm sure this has been covered already, so I apologize if that is the case. Does this ROM contain the new radios that were recently leaked?


yes


----------



## akellar

toxa24 said:


> yes


No it doesn't. You flash them separately if you want them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack

My search button is showing in the lock screen, am I the only one this is happening to. Im using the soft 5 key mod


----------



## b00sted

panitsos said:


> two stupid quesitons dont everyone gang up on me lol . 1. what exactly are soft keys? what do they do? 2. i have the clock on my main screen and its the one that came with the phone, ive looked everywhere on the phone to change it to a different style and color and havent found anything. where did you guys find the different clocks on your phone to put on the main screen? ty and have a merry xmas. great rom i love it!!


soft keys are the keys at the bottom of the phone the home, back etc people been modding the search button into it and changing the colors and such. the clocks been coming off the market beautiful widgets seems to the one of choice atm fancy widgets seems not to play well the the screen size of the phone. there are a butt load of skins to choose from or can make ur own


----------



## housry23

panitsos said:


> two stupid quesitons dont everyone gang up on me lol . 1. what exactly are soft keys? what do they do? 2. i have the clock on my main screen and its the one that came with the phone, ive looked everywhere on the phone to change it to a different style and color and havent found anything. where did you guys find the different clocks on your phone to put on the main screen? ty and have a merry xmas. great rom i love it!!


Soft keys are your home, back and recent apps keys on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## panitsos

b00sted said:


> soft keys are the keys at the bottom of the phone the home, back etc people been modding the search button into it and changing the colors and such. the clocks been coming off the market beautiful widgets seems to the one of choice atm fancy widgets seems not to play well the the screen size of the phone. there are a butt load of skins to choose from or can make ur own


 thank you for the explanation i will give it a shot at downloading some soft keys from somewhere , i wouldnt even know where to start to make my own lol. thank you


----------



## gearsofwar

imneveral0ne said:


>


Dang! I like that! I really don't care about battery life. lol


----------



## runandhide05

panitsos said:


> thank you for the explanation i will give it a shot at downloading some soft keys from somewhere , i wouldnt even know where to start to make my own lol. thank you


4 more new modded softkeys over at my thread, again made just for you guys running 1.8 (friendly reminder use the launcher cooked into his rom, or have issues but dont tell me about it cause youve been warned..lol)
as alwasy here the thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-over-501wwo-4or5softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v18-compatibl/
and dont forget to thank DroidTh3ory for his awesome work, and while your at it, click my thanks too.
added a smooth softkey ( different icons for home recent and back)


----------



## megarek

droidth3ory said:


> For those who don't follow me on Twitter (Shame on you BTW). The TH3ORY ROM NEXBox for all your MODS and Goodies will be included in 1.9.


I can't wait for 1.9. Will it require a full data wipe? 
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## b00sted

runandhide05 said:


> 4 more new modded softkeys over at my thread, again made just for you guys running 1.8 (friendly reminder use the launcher cooked into his rom, or have issues but dont tell me about it cause youve been warned..lol)
> as alwasy here the thread http://rootzwiki.com...3v18-compatibl/
> and dont forget to thank DroidTh3ory for his awesome work, and while your at it, click my thanks too.
> added a smooth softkey ( different icons for home recent and back)


dont forget to give WJD creidt for his images bro lol but good work making it avil for everone on 1.8


----------



## airmaxx23

I think I found a bug, when I try to change the wallpaper through a wallpaper app I get a message saying "*unfortunately, the system UI has stopped*". The only way to get rid of it is to reboot. It's hard to reboot because as soon as you press "OK" it pops up again.


----------



## toxa24

akellar said:


> No it doesn't. You flash them separately if you want them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I thought it was. In about phone it says k06/04, something like that and the stock radio I believe was 02!


----------



## mikewelch5

I don't know if I've got a lemon or what. I know it's not this rom because I've tried 4 or 5 different ones. But even on stock. My battery life sucks horribly! 7h 5m at 17%. If I had used the phone heavily I would be ok with that. But thats no voice calls, only texts, emails and checking twitter/fb every now and then.


----------



## samurai26

mikewelch5 said:


> I don't know if I've got a lemon or what. I know it's not this rom because I've tried 4 or 5 different ones. But even on stock. My battery life sucks horribly! 7h 5m at 17%. If I had used the phone heavily I would be ok with that. But thats no voice calls, only texts, emails and checking twitter/fb every now and then.


I happen to be in the same boat as you right now


----------



## runandhide05

b00sted said:


> dont forget to give WJD creidt for his images bro lol but good work making it avil for everone on 1.8


he and every one else is listed on the credits! i know better...lol
copy pasted from my op

credit goes to where credit is due
thanks to p3droid for percent hack
Fabulous for key layout changed
and thepsyntyst for some pngs,
and*WJD Designs* for the smooth icons


----------



## a2thejay23

megarek said:


> I can't wait for 1.9. Will it require a full data wipe?
> Merry Christmas to all.


DT stated a few pages back that we won't have to wipe data, just cache, dalvik and system

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

samurai26 said:


> I happen to be in the same boat as you right now


Try going into settings, development, and check "at most 3 background processes" and see if that helps. I had it set at 2 at most and it seemed like it helped, but I really didn't test it that much because I've been flashing more than a pervert in NYC lately.


----------



## droidth3ory

#peeks in#

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Ok guys serious note here. If we really want Th3ory's ROM's to take off, we will push to get dHacker or mastur_mynd a gnex. They do some INSANE theme work for DT's 's! So everyone go vote for them in the 8 weeks of ics give away! I promise you won't be disappointed! All of us the came from the Bionic know what they are capable of when they work with DT .


----------



## wera750

[url/] http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/contest-5-cdma-nexus-peoples-choice-edition-r242
linky


----------



## starscrean718

Has this happen to anyone. When the phone rings, the display won't light up. Have to press power button a few times to unlock. Similar to when phone screen is idle. Power button awakes the phone, you can hear it. But can't see anything This seems to be a proximity issue I'm having. But don't know how to fix. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

wil318466 said:


> Try going into settings, development, and check "at most 3 background processes" and see if that helps. I had it set at 2 at most and it seemed like it helped, but I really didn't test it that much because I've been flashing more than a pervert in NYC lately.


Any clarification on this? Are background processes are apps running? If set to standard, can we confirm how much apps are running?


----------



## gearsofwar

samurai26 said:


> I happen to be in the same boat as you right now


Hahaha same here but then again, I got everything on. I refused to switch of my LTE. lol


----------



## flip

I don't knw if I did something wrong but in my people app u guys knw when google presented ics n the people app is supposed to sync with all our social networking n I'm supposed to b able to go into somebody's name in the people app n view their profile if I have them on twitter, google+, etc n I thought I was able to click on their profile n go straight to their comments, well I did it when I first got my phone n is not doing it now, does anybody has any idea what I might of done wrong or what I need to do to get it back again, thanx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## coontag

Can't find any response this issue but I'm getting this weird crash that tries to email a screen shot of the lock screen and some sort of bug report. I've come from a fresh install and only restored data for tapatalk app and just pictures app.

Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on 1.8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Guys seriously go vote! ! This shit will catch another gear!


----------



## bp328i

Not trying to highjack the thread but droidth3ory what program are you using to decompile/edit the framework-res.apk. I have tried every program I know of and always get errors, even if I don't make any changes.


----------



## jakebites

Try apkmanager


----------



## IntenseImage

I read that using Nova Launcher on this breaks the soft key/1% mods. I actually prefer the stock key setup so are there 1% mods that work w/ this rom while running nova?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

IntenseImage said:


> I read that using Nova Launcher on this breaks the soft key/1% mods. I actually prefer the stock key setup so are there 1% mods that work w/ this rom while running nova?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think someone mentioned that only 4 key mods don't work with nova, all others (3 keys), including % mods, work fine


----------



## IntenseImage

toxa24 said:


> I think someone mentioned that only 4 key mods don't work with nova, all others (3 keys), including % mods, work fine


I read that as well but for 1.8 they don't have 3 button versions posted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

IntenseImage said:


> I read that as well but for 1.8 they don't have 3 button versions posted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I used 3 key ones for 1.5 on 1.7 and it worked fine. Haven't used any on 1.8


----------



## FlameSpaz

wera750 said:


> Guys seriously go vote! ! This shit will catch another gear!


voted 

BTW DT....love you are doing work for the Nexus...I was so glad to get rid of my Bionic due to issues not related to ROMs but you made it fun for the brief time I had it. Awesome shit so far!


----------



## flip

wera750 said:


> Guys seriously go vote! ! This shit will catch another gear!


sorry if i missed it but where is the link so i can go vote


----------



## ugapug

Well, actually, the 4 key mods do work with Nova, you just lose the settings button and there's nothing where it would be. If Trebuchet had functional dock options I'd use it, but Nova makes it so I don't have to open up the app drawer very often. Loving the ROM, btw, DT.


----------



## gearsofwar

Dude I've been hearing about Nova a lot. Is it really that good with this rom? Would it lag out this rom?

I do want to try it but if it messes with th3ory's rom, then I don't know. Lol

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Ryezen

flip said:


> I don't knw if I did something wrong but in my people app u guys knw when google presented ics n the people app is supposed to sync with all our social networking n I'm supposed to b able to go into somebody's name in the people app n view their profile if I have them on twitter, google+, etc n I thought I was able to click on their profile n go straight to their comments, well I did it when I first got my phone n is not doing it now, does anybody has any idea what I might of done wrong or what I need to do to get it back again, thanx
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Holy run-on sentence, Batman!!!


----------



## runandhide05

IntenseImage said:


> I read that as well but for 1.8 they don't have 3 button versions posted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If your are using nova and want 3 Kay with% flash mine labeled 4key, it works just fine, only does not give u 4 menu key
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Nasty64

gearsofwar said:


> Dude I've been hearing about Nova a lot. Is it really that good with this rom? Would it lag out this rom?


It works great. Give it a try. Backup first in case you don't like it.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

bp328i said:


> Not trying to highjack the thread but droidth3ory what program are you using to decompile/edit the framework-res.apk. I have tried every program I know of and always get errors, even if I don't make any changes.


Apktool 1.4.2.3 is the only one that works will ICS. The problem is install the framework.res to decompile the apps.

Not home now, but Google will find it for you.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerrus

bp328i said:


> Please tell me these will be two mods and not just one. I like the stock soft keys but also like battery %


+1
I like the stock ICS soft keys and want them to remain untouched, but want my battery % as well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ryezen

Not related directly to this ROM, but quick question for you guys: If I'm using a spare battery to swap out with when my charge gets low, is it even beneficial for me to calibrate battery?


----------



## igotgame

If your are having battery issues..

Anytime I flash a new rom, I charge the phone to 100% without the power off, boot into recovery, wipe battery stats, then use it until it dies then charge to 100% again with the power off. This should help battery life big time.


----------



## airmaxx23

Is there any way to get 5 rows in the home screens? You can't use "5" in a search so I couldn't find anything.


----------



## droidth3ory

airmaxx23 said:


> Is there any way to get 5 rows in the home screens? You can't use "5" in a search so I couldn't find anything.


I'm working on the work space mod. It keeps breaking the widget sizes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Ryezen said:


> Not related directly to this ROM, but quick question for you guys: If I'm using a spare battery to swap out with when my charge gets low, is it even beneficial for me to calibrate battery?


The Calibrating is done to the battery, it is to the OS reading the battery properly. Any battery swapping won't be a problem.

Always calibrate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

Ryezen said:


> Not related directly to this ROM, but quick question for you guys: If I'm using a spare battery to swap out with when my charge gets low, is it even beneficial for me to calibrate battery?


You won't have an issue swapping out a spare battery as long as it's the same. You will notice issues with an extended battery switched with regular though.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## airmaxx23

droidth3ory said:


> I'm working on the work space mod. It keeps breaking the widget sizes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response, hopefully you get it working properly. Love the rom!!


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> The Calibrating is done to the battery, it is to the OS reading the battery properly. Any battery swapping won't be a problem.
> 
> Always calibrate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


But I agree, always a good idea to calibrate anyway.

(Sorry for the dp; wouldn't let me multi quote from my phone)

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## runandhide05

Xerrus said:


> +1
> I like the stock ICS soft keys and want them to remain untouched, but want my battery % as well!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Just answered look two posts above u, or read my op, or read the latest posts on my thread.....

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Ryezen

I like having the option in Trebuchet to remove the "perma" Google Search bar, but it stinks that I still can't place widgets up there if I remove it.

Also, anyone know if Google+ no longer having a 4x1 widget is an ICS thing, or has that option been taken away from the app altogether?


----------



## Fatsix

its 12:00 am somewhere......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

Fatsix said:


> its 12:00 am somewhere......
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk










Exactly the same thing I was thinking!


----------



## Timmaaay4

mikewelch5 said:


> I don't know if I've got a lemon or what. I know it's not this rom because I've tried 4 or 5 different ones. But even on stock. My battery life sucks horribly! 7h 5m at 17%. If I had used the phone heavily I would be ok with that. But thats no voice calls, only texts, emails and checking twitter/fb every now and then.












Dt loving 1.8 battery life has gone up granted this was with light usage but if 1.9 is even better I am going to be up past midnight flashing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jetski

Ryezen said:


> I like having the option in Trebuchet to remove the "perma" Google Search bar, but it stinks that I still can't place widgets up there if I remove it.
> 
> Also, anyone know if Google+ no longer having a 4x1 widget is an ICS thing, or has that option been taken away from the app altogether?


I am using the Nova Launcher and it works well


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Hey theory looking forward to midnight. Promise you'll be here and release details and upload your special kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Nuff said

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

cvbcbcmv said:


> Nuff said
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have problems believing this...was your phone in stasis the whole time?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Redflea said:


> I have problems believing this...was your phone in stasis the whole time?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't used it a whole lot, but enough to prove this amazingness

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

Redflea said:


> Nuff said
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was wondering that too??? If I'm browsing the internet, phone calls, email, texts, my battery drains about 10% each hour on wifi


----------



## reverepats

cvbcbcmv said:


> Nuff said
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


WOW....thats awful.......LOL..WTF? Dude thats incredible. Thats gotta be a Photoshop. Thats the best ive seen the Batt life for the GN yet. Frakken Awesome


----------



## cvbcbcmv

toxa24 said:


> I was wondering that too??? If I'm browsing the internet, phone calls, email, texts, my battery drains about 10% each hour on wifi


I don't do a lot of phone calls. I'm running IMO kernel with some serious undervolting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

reverepats said:


> WOW....thats awful.......LOL..WTF? Dude thats incredible. Thats gotta be a Photoshop. Thats the best ive seen the Batt life for the GN yet. Frakken Awesome


Ha ha you wish! That was my phones gift to me, pretty good gift with a nice glass of champagne.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## akellar

If you are going to post battery life pics make sure to post the screen on time as well or they really mean nothing. 








Screen on just shy of 4 hours
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowman

So many are loving this Rom and using nova I know I for one would love to see the softkey mod updated and working with this Rom / launcher combination! #ChristmasList

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

cvbcbcmv said:


> Ha ha you wish! That was my phones gift to me, pretty good gift with a nice glass of champagne.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


HAHA yes, a very nice gift indeed. Ah kiddy's heading to bed. Time to wrAP SOME gifts. Night Fellas.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

reverepats said:


> HAHA yes, a very nice gift indeed. Ah kiddy's heading to bed. Time to wrAP SOME gifts. Night Fellas.


You gotta wait for the kernel tonight!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmaaay4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 92slammer

getting great battery life now...cant wait for the new kernel


----------



## tiny4579

Redflea said:


> I have problems believing this...was your phone in stasis the whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't believe the phone was even used either. Also, screen is only using 25% which even on SLCD which seems better on battery I've never had that low on my phone. That is what I would expect with about 20-30 minutes of screen time.


----------



## itstee

I'm getting excellent battery life with this ROM. 16 hrs with 53% left


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> The Calibrating is done to the battery, it is to the OS reading the battery properly. Any battery swapping won't be a problem.
> 
> Always calibrate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what is your recommended method to calibrate my extended battery when flashing roms ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cheese

you guys are all posting shots of your phones while on wifi most of the time. i get terrible battery life with 4G on all the time. google/verizon/samsung need to fix this issue.


----------



## madzozs

dajmanjt said:


> what is your recommended method to calibrate my extended battery when flashing roms ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


After flashing the rom or kernel, charge to 100% and either wipe battery stats in CWR, or do what I do and use "Battery Calibration" from the market. Far as I know it does the same thing. Then let the phone drain until it powers off. Plug it in and let it charge to full without turning it on. After that, you can turn it on and play as usual.


----------



## akellar

cheese said:


> you guys are all posting shots of your phones while on wifi most of the time. i get terrible battery life with 4G on all the time. google/verizon/samsung need to fix this issue.


It's that way on all lte phones. Google doesn't build phones and Samsung isn't alone in the issue. Pretty unlikely Verizon could do anything about it either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

cvbcbcmv said:


> I don't do a lot of phone calls. I'm running IMO kernel with some serious undervolting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How serious is the undervolting you are using? I am on IMO's kernel as well, with 800,900,1000,1100, and 1200. How much lower are yours?


----------



## droidth3ory

The new build and the new Kernel has Smartass V2. Just Sayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> The new build and the new Kernel has Smartass V2. Just Sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas to us









And for the record, I go through 2-1/2 to 3 batteries a day. And one is an extended battery. Safe to say that I'm a HEAVY user. Lol

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> The new build and the new Kernel has Smartass V2. Just Sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Give, give, give! You meant 12am EST, right? 1 hour 20 minutes away!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

madzozs said:


> After flashing the rom or kernel, charge to 100% and either wipe battery stats in CWR, or do what I do and use "Battery Calibration" from the market. Far as I know it does the same thing. Then let the phone drain until it powers off. Plug it in and let it charge to full without turning it on. After that, you can turn it on and play as usual.


thanks brother









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> The new build and the new Kernel has Smartass V2. Just Sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yessssssss... so excited so excited so excited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> The new build and the new Kernel has Smartass V2. Just Sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bring it, we are all waiting...


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'm so excited! I love you theory, no ****

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix

mdbowman said:


> So many are loving this Rom and using nova I know I for one would love to see the softkey mod updated and working with this Rom / launcher combination! #ChristmasList
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm just not understanding what softkey you guys are receding to... I'm using 1.8, Nova launcher, and some thing I flashed that gives me the e extra search keys in the bottom... with no problems... only issue is the signal/3g indicator not showing accurately when I do in fact have a signal... I'm sure there is something else I have to flash like the radio.... or something... but I'm seeing no problem with Nova and that search button thingy.... what am I missing?


----------



## wil318466

BTW the ONLY reason I even use Nova Launcher is because of the ability to change the icons on the dock. Any other launchers able to do that?


----------



## toxa24

Migamix said:


> Maybe I'm just not understanding what softkey you guys are receding to... I'm using 1.8, Nova launcher, and some thing I flashed that gives me the e extra search keys in the bottom... with no problems... only issue is the signal/3g indicator not showing accurately when I do in fact have a signal... I'm sure there is something else I have to flash like the radio.... or something... but I'm seeing no problem with Nova and that search button thingy.... what am I missing?


I think the guy who made the mods stated that nova messes up the menu button next to the keys, not the keys


----------



## Shadows9909

wil318466 said:


> BTW the ONLY reason I even use Nova Launcher is because of the ability to change the icons on the dock. Any other launchers able to do that?


Pretty sure all ics launchers including stock and the one included in this rom can do that.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

toxa24 said:


> I think the guy who made the mods stated that nova messes up the menu button next to the keys, not the keys


I've posted on the Nova thread, asking the dev if he's aware of the issue, and is considering looking into it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

56 minutes to go...


----------



## dhouston10

Droidth3ory, you mentioned release at 12 tonight. Is that EST, PST or what?


----------



## Migamix

toxa24 said:


> I think the guy who made the mods stated that nova messes up the menu button next to the keys, not the keys


Ah.. OK... I am not sure.. I do still see the menu button when some of the programmes ask for it... unless they have been modified to have it relocated in the app itself... myself.. maybe I'm just not seeing an issue...


----------



## mdbowman

Menu button should be available as the time, just hidden...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

Info on Romans Facebook Sync fix 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowman

Also I can't find a way to use 6x5 layout with DTs launcher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Basis

Just noticed something a little weird, when trying to save a word to the user dictionary (stock keyboard) I get a "unfortunately settings has stopped" fault. This may have been brought up already but 185 pages is a lot to scroll through.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xsnappsx

Cant wait for 1.9!!! But will updating to that version force a re-making of all the home screens? This is gonna get old fast, unless there is some way to back that up that I am unaware of.


----------



## tiny4579

Basis said:


> Just noticed something a little weird, when trying to save a word to the user dictionary (stock keyboard) I get a "unfortunately settings has stopped" fault. This may have been brought up already but 185 pages is a lot to scroll through.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Fixed in 1.8. What version are you running?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Antob125 said:


> Info on Romans Facebook Sync fix
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting that, I was just about to...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

xsnappsx said:


> Cant wait for 1.9!!! But will updating to that version force a re-making of all the home screens? This is gonna get old fast, unless there is some way to back that up that I am unaware of.


Nova Launcher, you can back up your set up, and there is even an option to restore your widgets


----------



## Redflea

xsnappsx said:


> Cant wait for 1.9!!! But will updating to that version force a re-making of all the home screens? This is gonna get old fast, unless there is some way to back that up that I am unaware of.


Back up using Titanium Backup Pro, or My Backup Root or Pro..then you can restore your setup after an update.

However, recent updates have only required cache wipe, so the update shouldn't clear your home screen settings..

Our use Nova launcher. Built in backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid

dhouston10 said:


> Droidth3ory, you mentioned release at 12 tonight. Is that EST, PST or what?


It was 12 EST.........34 mins togo!!w:lol:









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## Redflea

BeADroid said:


> It was 12 EST.........34 mins togo!!w:lol:
> 
> Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


Dammit...just wet myself.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## greenlantan

I have to say this ROM is looking real appealing to me. I think I might have to switch over from kejars. But I think I'll wait for the release at midnight just like everyone else


----------



## amw

Aside from new kernel, what could possibly make this better? 
Doesn't seem like there's any bugs left.

For people who are heavy users and mostly using 4g...whats your average...8-10hrs?

Wifi or 3g all day is cheating to me.

I had music streaming, tons of texts, emails, reading thru pages of this thread (mainly bcuz of you crazy people)... After 4 1/2 hours, I was at 50%.
This was obviously first day on 1.8 and this kernel.
Clock min was 350, max was 1200.
With profile of screen off : 350 / 700.

What I think could be real helpful would be the ability to have 4g on when screen is on, 3g when the screen is off. It was an option in a bamf rom for the thunderbolt. I never got to usebit since my bolt was on Th3oryAosp, but I heard good things.
So who's up for trying to make that happen?


----------



## wera750

Everyone check the sig and do it!


----------



## wera750

Final countdown is on till 1.9...


----------



## droidth3ory

amw said:


> Aside from new kernel, what could possibly make this better?
> Doesn't seem like there's any bugs left.
> 
> For people who are heavy users and mostly using 4g...whats your average...8-10hrs?
> 
> Wifi or 3g all day is cheating to me.
> 
> I had music streaming, tons of texts, emails, reading thru pages of this thread (mainly bcuz of you crazy people)... After 4 1/2 hours, I was at 50%.
> This was obviously first day on 1.8 and this kernel.
> Clock min was 350, max was 1200.
> With profile of screen off : 350 / 700.
> 
> What I think could be real helpful would be the ability to have 4g on when screen is on, 3g when the screen is off. It was an option in a bamf rom for the thunderbolt. I never got to usebit since my bolt was on Th3oryAosp, but I heard good things.
> So who's up for trying to make that happen?


Well... The new OP, Details and Change Log is up.







17 more minutes.. Sorry.. I gave my word.


----------



## drak1071

What a tease! Can't Christmas come early!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

This will be my first custom ROM for my Gnex! Question about the kernel gents. Is the new kernel already OC'd, or it gives you the option to OC in settings?

Sorry, I've always been wary of overclocking, I prefer to stay stock CPU speeds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

xRogerxC said:


> This will be my first custom ROM for my Gnex! Question about the kernel gents. Is the new kernel already OC'd, or it gives you the option to OC in settings?
> 
> Sorry, I've always been wary of overclocking, I prefer to stay stock CPU speeds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SetCpu will allow to do whatever you want.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

This kernel does allow charging while the phone is off right?







I always like to do that to calibrate my battery, but I've seen some other kernels had issues with this initially.


----------



## loudrockmusic

DT, before the influx of questions, and runandhide having to take thousands of questions about his mods, could you state in the op if the systemui.apk has been modified in 1.9?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the house, no one was stirring, except for Nexus owners flashing Zygote 1.9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

loudrockmusic said:


> DT, before the influx of questions, and runandhide having to take thousands of questions about his mods, could you state in the op if the systemui.apk has been modified in 1.9?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thats a good question..will our mods stick into 1.9?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

2 minutes!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

Does anyone know what is that new kernel updater that enables one to update a kernel from the ROM? How does that work?


----------



## wera750

Boom!


----------



## idefiler6

I think I was the first to click 1.9.
EDIT: Damn, it appears rootz's clock is two minutes fast!


----------



## travva

giving this rom a shot now! downloading 1.9


----------



## BeADroid

Its live!!! Downloading now. Can't wait.









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## droidth3ory

Get it!!! Links are live!! READ THE OP AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## runandhide05

loudrockmusic said:


> DT, before the influx of questions, and runandhide having to take thousands of questions about his mods, could you state in the op if the systemui.apk has been modified in 1.9?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


go check my op read and read again, then scroll to the bottom with nice pictures to clarify the launchers


----------



## NvrEnough

Boooom its go time Thank you man and Merry Christmas


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Get it!!! Links are live!! READ THE OP AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


Thanks very much...









Much faster download this time...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmaaay4

31%
go faster


----------



## runandhide05

igotgame said:


> thats a good question..will our mods stick into 1.9?


read op on here answers all questions
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-over-501wwo-4or5softkey-mod-wwo-colors-zygot3v19-compatibl/


----------



## wideopn11

As soon as I'm done downloading I'll upload a mirror...gotta love 61.26 down and 65.07 up...


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> Get it!!! Links are live!! READ THE OP AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


I luv you theory. Merry Christmas!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

So what's the word ya'll? Best present ever?.....my download couldn't go any faster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

poor server must be getting hammered! my speeds are going pretty slow, but whatever i'll wait it out. merry christmas to everyone, and thanks to OP for this awesome rom.


----------



## gorexinfx

So we just wipe cache and dalvik and flash?

Thanks


----------



## Redflea

AlpineM3 said:


> So what's the word ya'll? Best present ever?.....my download couldn't go any faster
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My phone just kissed me...it's so happy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

gorexinfx said:


> So we just wipe cache and dalvik and flash?
> 
> Thanks


Also Format system in mounts and storage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmaaay4

Redflea said:


> My phone just kissed me...it's so happy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i hope you were standing under mistletoe


----------



## BeADroid

Just downloaded, flashing now. Theory you ROCK :









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## NvrEnough

50% come on Santa


----------



## igotgame

Booting it up...w00t


----------



## gorexinfx

AlpineM3 said:


> Also Format system in mounts and storage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what does this clear?


----------



## NvrEnough

igotgame said:


> Booting it up...w00t


No joke


----------



## wera750

This thing is sweet guys! He killed it again!


----------



## igotgame

NvrEnough said:


> No joke


Yes sir...took about 2 mins to download..already flashed.."Android is upgrading" now


----------



## AlpineM3

gorexinfx said:


> what does this clear?


Not your data, don't worry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

I thought we didnt have to format? Just wipe cache and the other thing?


----------



## wideopn11

wideopn11 said:


> As soon as I'm done downloading I'll upload a mirror...gotta love 61.26 down and 65.07 up...


http://www.mediafire..._.03_SIGNED.zip

Thanks droidth3ory, merry christmas to all and to all a flash night!


----------



## Timmaaay4

i love nuking old system


----------



## wera750

Just imagine if we had more of the Th3ory team..see below..


----------



## runandhide05

ALL OF THESE ARE NOW COMPAT WITH ZYGOT3V=v1.9
PICS INCLUDED LOOK AT THEM BEFORE ASKING QESTIONS
DESCRIPTION AND PICS AT BOTTOM OF POSt
ALL FLASHZIP FOR 1.6 AND NEWER WILL WORK FLAWLESS ON 1.9


----------



## toxa24

Guys, in the changelog for this version in the OP, the last item is the kernel updater. How do I use it, if someone knows? Thanks in advance


----------



## igotgame

Ok...now DT

We need the optimal voltages you've been running with on this thing? Let us know


----------



## xRogerxC

droidth3ory said:


> SetCpu will allow to do whatever you want.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks droidth3ory. I've been waiting specifically for your ROMs. I just recently got my father in law to let me root his Droid Incredible 2, and he's loving the ROM from you that I installed for him. Thanks for all your great ROMs!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaben2

If it is like it used to be on the thunderbolt, it is just an app that you can download and flash updates for his kernels.


----------



## gearsofwar

there are no separate download right just for an update? One type of download just wipe cache and dalvik?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## droidth3ory

toxa24 said:


> Guys, in the changelog for this version in the OP, the last item is the kernel updater. How do I use it, if someone knows? Thanks in advance


Kernel Updater Instructions are in the OP.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> there are no separate download right just for an update? One type of download just wipe cache and dalvik?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Read the OP. LOL


----------



## euphoriq

droidth3ory said:


> Kernel Updater Instructions are in the OP.


Do we have to do a full wipe or just davik and cache?


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Do we have to do a full wipe or just davik and cache?


Read the OP..


----------



## panitsos

Thank you for all of your hard work it's greatly appreciated. Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## amw

Im liking it already! And you can't beat the modded cm7 settings... definitely didn't expect that. And somehow it already feels faster.

Much thanks for the present!


----------



## Timmaaay4

Thanks DT for all of your hard work. Marry Christmas


----------



## NattyBee

Thanks! Merry Xmas!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Can we get a voltages image DT like you posted a day or so ago?


----------



## wil318466

Haha, so where did this Christmas promise come from, Theory?


----------



## panitsos

hey guys i wiped cache and delvik then went to mounts and storage and all i'm getting is the android guy with a blue ball spinning it wont go into the next step. should i just do a full wipe like i'm installing a new rom?


----------



## mrchambo

Hey, DT...Thanks so much for another terrific job. Merry Christmas!

jc


----------



## droidth3ory

You guys want to test out the JD Kernel Updater??? 1.0.0.5 is available now.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> hey guys i wiped cache and delvik then went to mounts and storage and all i'm getting is the android guy with a blue ball spinning it wont go into the next step. should i just do a full wipe like i'm installing a new rom?


You scrolled too much and disabled the back button. Hit the power button and scroll through the menu twice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ugapug

Just for curiosity's sake, what's the GPU OC'ed to with this kernel?


----------



## wideopn11

MIRROR



wideopn11 said:


> http://www.mediafire..._.03_SIGNED.zip
> 
> Thanks droidth3ory, merry christmas to all and to all a flash night!


Holy crap this thread is exploding....


----------



## panitsos

droidth3ory said:


> You scrolled too much and disabled the back button. Hit the power button and scroll through the menu twice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 i did that it brought me back again to mounts and storage and its doing the same thing again. i'll just do a full wipe see if that works. thank you


----------



## hawgpapa

Again, Thank you! It's awesome... Have a Merry Christmas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

panitsos said:


> i did that it brought me back again to mounts and storage and its doing the same thing again. i'll just do a full wipe see if that works. thank you


You have to press the vlo + and vol - buttons repeatedly and simultaneously until the message "back button enabled" appears. it is a clockwork bug. Just keep trying and eventually it will appear.


----------



## panitsos

ok ty


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> You guys want to test out the JD Kernel Updater??? 1.0.0.5 is available now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Didn't work for me..it downloaded, but when I click apply it's supposed to reboot into recovery and install..I allowed it superuser and it didn't do anything. It just sits there.


----------



## wil318466

Things feel faster. Hmm. Incredible.

Sick. Just sick.


----------



## Athorax

Thanks DT! You have officially made the GNex the best phone available. People still on stock: GET ON THIS SHIT. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> You guys want to test out the JD Kernel Updater??? 1.0.0.5 is available now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Downloading!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

igotgame said:


> Didn't work for me..it downloaded, but when I click apply it's supposed to reboot into recovery and install..I allowed it superuser and it didn't do anything. It just sits there.


Same here, download went fine, can't reboot into recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jtblkice

droidth3ory said:


> You guys want to test out the JD Kernel Updater??? 1.0.0.5 is available now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


it downloaded update but wouldnt boot into recovery from the app


----------



## carbonwhiskey

What is the new Email Exchange Hack?


----------



## Redflea

carbonwhiskey said:


> What is the new Email Exchange Hack?


Turns off need for pin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

jtblkice said:


> it downloaded update but wouldnt boot into recovery from the app


Same.


----------



## droidth3ory

jtblkice said:


> it downloaded update but wouldnt boot into recovery from the app


Issue in the APP. After you donwload, Boot into clockwork wipe cache and Dalvik, install. It is in the JDKERNEL folder on your SD.


----------



## igotgame

DT

Can we get a screenshot of the voltages you've been using on this kernel?


----------



## greenlantan

Redflea said:


> Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the house, no one was stirring, except for Nexus owners flashing Zygote 1.9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Likes this.


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Can we get a screenshot of the voltages you've been using on this kernel?


All Silicone is not created equal. Find your spot by dropping 25 across the board. Run it, rinse and repeat until you freeze or reboot. LOL Then go back up 25v. Thats how i found my spot.


----------



## wideopn11

Alright another smooth ROM and wicked fast. Goodnight.

Mirror: http://www.mediafire.com/?ltqqwl2mweml31m


----------



## droidth3ory

Updated the JD Kernel Updater instructions in the OP.


----------



## AlpineM3

What exactly are the cyanogen mods suppose to do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

What governer would you recommend theory? There are so many, what's the difference between them all. Interactive, interactivex, lag free, smartassv2, aahhh!


----------



## droidth3ory

AlpineM3 said:


> What exactly are the cyanogen mods suppose to do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The settings allow you to change, add and remove the toggles. and Tweak Auto Brightness. In case you didn't know. When you add toggles, they become scrollable.


----------



## mikewelch5

Thanks for our Christmas presents homie. Have a good Christmas yourself!


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> What governer would you recommend theory? There are so many, what's the difference between them all. Interactive, interactivex, lag free, smartassv2, aahhh!


I like Smartass v2 and Interactive. Best is to try them out and see what your phone likes best.


----------



## Redflea

AlpineM3 said:


> What exactly are the cyanogen mods suppose to do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Set notification power widgets, autobrightness, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## saikano18

Great rom dude ive been loving this rom!! Well anyways i was wondering if i could still wipe cache, format /system, and dalvik cache while recalibrating battery. Does it matter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

droidth3ory said:


> The settings allow you to change, add and remove the toggles. and Tweak Auto Brightness. In case you didn't know. When you add toggles, they become scrollable.


Awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

This is better than 1.8...very high praise. Really nice results so far.

I'm running below with smartass2...seems very smooth/stable so far.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

It seems that 12 11 10 9 8 method is the best for undervolting, it's almost definitly stable and it gives a big unph in battery life, after talking to JD (I actually knew him, damn, I wish I knew this was his I probably could have gotten it early) he recommended smartass, but, it really varies. If smartass was the best that would be the only governor!


----------



## Borgey

Heh, JDK kernel is the default kernel........... really?


----------



## Redflea

Borgey said:


> Heh, JDK kernel is the default kernel........... really?


Yup...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

igotgame said:


> Didn't work for me..it downloaded, but when I click apply it's supposed to reboot into recovery and install..I allowed it superuser and it didn't do anything. It just sits there.


I can confirm this exact same thing happened to me.

I just went into clockwork recovery manually and there is a folder called jdkernels after you do the download and you can just flash it from there.


----------



## euphoriq

Did you happen to add a smooth fade in when you turn the lockscreen on?


----------



## travva

anyone else seeing NFC not enabled and cannot be enabled, or is it just me? also, auto-brightness works in this rom, right? i'm having trouble with it, and i wonder if it's intentional or my own stupidity.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

travva said:


> anyone else seeing NFC not enabled and cannot be enabled, or is it just me? also, auto-brightness works in this rom, right? i'm having trouble with it, and i wonder if it's intentional or my own stupidity.


Don't use autobrightness it kills battery!


----------



## samurai26

Is anyone else's speaker pooping randomly throughout the ROM? This might be a really isolated bug, but after random keystrokes the speaker let's out a low pop

Updated from 1.8 using the method in the OP and updated the kernel using theory's directions as well


----------



## travva

cvbcbcmv said:


> Don't use autobrightness it kills battery!


thanks. any thoughts on the NFC question? anyone, confirm NFC shows enabled and can be toggled on and off?


----------



## euphoriq

Okay idk if its the rom or i jsut never noticed with stock but when leaving the gallery app the google bar like readjusts or something? Not sure if other apps are affected.


----------



## wil318466

Ok guys, so SETCPU is about lowering voltages so that your phone can be stable, yet use less juice which results in less battery consumption, is that correct?

But you can lower your settings enough that it causes problems? or will it behave exactly the same but reboot/freeze? In other words, is it an all-or-nothing type of deal, or can you lower the voltages enough that it'll run but it'll run screwy?

does that make sense?


----------



## gorexinfx

travva said:


> thanks. any thoughts on the NFC question? anyone, confirm NFC shows enabled and can be toggled on and off?


Yes, mine can be toggled.


----------



## samurai26

euphoriq said:


> Okay idk if its the rom or i jsut never noticed with stock but when leaving the gallery app the google bar like readjusts or something? Not sure if other apps are affected.


This happens to me as well, but it's really not that big of a deal


----------



## travva

Well, what the hell! Anything I can try short of reflashing the rom? i followed the instructions precisely.


----------



## Redflea

travva said:


> anyone else seeing NFC not enabled and cannot be enabled, or is it just me? also, auto-brightness works in this rom, right? i'm having trouble with it, and i wonder if it's intentional or my own stupidity.


Where are you seeing this, I ran wallet and didn't see any errors...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## saikano18

Sorry. I didnt know if i posted already..


----------



## thatguy188

I stayed up this long for *THIS?!?!?! *

Glad I did







Awesome work as usual.


----------



## euphoriq

samurai26 said:


> This happens to me as well, but it's really not that big of a deal


I use that app a lot so it's quite annoying for me







I hope it can be fixed.


----------



## wil318466

I can see NFC toggle, and Android Beam.

I don't hear the speaker popping at all.


----------



## travva

i cannot toggle nfc ON, and it's unchecked by default in settings. google wallet confirms, asks me to enable it, but i cannot. when i click it, it places the check mark for a short moment then nothing. ugh... also, i have used google wallet previously so i know it works, unless my nfc could have some hardware error. im open to suggestions, but if there are none im going to try a reflash.


----------



## igotgame

Gonna run SetCPU with Smartass scaling and voltages 1200-800...phone is about dead so will fully charge tonight with the phone off then wipe battery stats in the AM and see how it does.

Thanks DT!


----------



## droidth3ory

travva said:


> i cannot toggled nfc ON, and it's unchecked by default in settings. google wallet confirms, asks me to enable it, but i cannot. when i click it, it places the check mark for a short moment then nothing. ugh... also, i have used google wallet previously so i know it works, unless my nfc could have some hardware error. im open to suggestions, but if there are none im going to try a reflash.


Did you wipe System?







it is ON by Default.


----------



## Redflea

wil318466 said:


> Ok guys, so SETCPU is about lowering voltages so that your phone can be stable, yet use less juice which results in less battery consumption, is that correct?
> 
> But you can lower your settings enough that it causes problems? or will it behave exactly the same but reboot/freeze? In other words, is it an all-or-nothing type of deal, or can you lower the voltages enough that it'll run but it'll run screwy?
> 
> does that make sense?


The latter...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

gorexinfx said:


> Yes, mine can be toggled.


Where do you toggle it?

Nvm...wasn't thinking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

droidth3ory said:


> Did you wipe System?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is ON by Default.


yes sir i did! i can safely reboot, wipe system, and reboot again? with reflashing your rom or no?


----------



## travva

Redflea said:


> Where do you toggle it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


settings -> more -> NFC


----------



## cvbcbcmv

NFC is working for me and my bro has a GN and we just beamed to test it so... yeah.


----------



## Redflea

travva said:


> yes sir i did! i can safely reboot, wipe system, and reboot again? with reflashing your rom or no?


You mean reboot, wipe system, flash rom, then reboot.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

travva said:


> yes sir i did! i can safely reboot, wipe system, and reboot again? with reflashing your rom or no?


Yeah.. Wipe the Cache, Dalvik and Format system.







Ref lash the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## datsyuk

Sorry if this has been asked but I haven't really looked around much for it. Is there a legitimate Facebook sync for our phones yet?


----------



## travva

k im trying a simple reboot first, which will actually piss me off if it works! lol will let you guys know...


----------



## travva

datsyuk said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but I haven't really looked around much for it. Is there a legitimate Facebook sync for our phones yet?


h4xsync, in the market.


----------



## droidth3ory

All right boys and girls... Kids presents are under the tree and I am tapping out! Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

All right boys and girls... Kids presents are under the tree and I am tapping out! Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## datsyuk

travva said:


> h4xsync, in the market.


Thank you will try it out!

Droidth3ory thanks for all the hard work, enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## travva

thank you droidtheory!! merry christmas bro. i will be donating to you very shortly. more worried about this damn nfc thing at the moment though LOL!!! sleep well man.


----------



## Redflea

datsyuk said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but I haven't really looked around much for it. Is there a legitimate Facebook sync for our phones yet?


A fix has been identified, not sure if it's going to show up in this rom, up to DroidTh3ory...in the meantime you can use haxsync as noted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> All right boys and girls... Kids presents are under the tree and I am tapping out! Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas, great work, congrats.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

First off, Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks droidth3ory for the Xmas gift!!

OK gents, my debit card is maxed out, and I was going to buy SetCPU because I don't want to overclock. I noticed From Toolbox has a utility included for CPU settings. Should I use that till I can buy the full version of SetCPU, or would you guys recommend one of the many free CPU apps on the market?

And just so I understand, the Kernel included with Zygot3 v1.9 overclocks by default to 1350? What is the normal minimum CPU speed on the Gnex? And very last question. This new kernel has not changed stock voltages, correct? Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gfosco

droidth3ory said:


> All right boys and girls... Kids presents are under the tree and I am tapping out! Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!


You're impressing the shit out of me on a daily basis. Donation incoming. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## gearsofwar

What's NFC?


----------



## TWISM

gearsofwar said:


> What's NFC?


Near Field Communication


----------



## travva

my NFC still isn't allowing me to enable it, WTF? could it have anything to do with coming from mike's rom? meaning, how it formats the file system or anything? i'm at a loss and this is going to bug the hell out of me. i just reflashed. formatted /system. wiped davlik and cache, same thing.


----------



## thewahlrus

travva said:


> i cannot toggle nfc ON, and it's unchecked by default in settings. google wallet confirms, asks me to enable it, but i cannot. when i click it, it places the check mark for a short moment then nothing. ugh... also, i have used google wallet previously so i know it works, unless my nfc could have some hardware error. im open to suggestions, but if there are none im going to try a reflash.


me too


----------



## starcms

thewahlrus said:


> me too


same problem here


----------



## travva

thewahlrus said:


> me too


sorry man, but we should both feel better. what rom were you coming from? pretty sure this is just some sort of bug.


----------



## loudrockmusic

Nevermind I was doing it wrong. Damn it makes large panoramas though.


----------



## zlrenner

Same deal with NFC. Followed instructions exactly.

Coming from Android Revolution HD 2.1.2


----------



## samurai26

samurai26 said:


> Is anyone else's speaker pooping randomly throughout the ROM? This might be a really isolated bug, but after random keystrokes the speaker let's out a low pop
> 
> Updated from 1.8 using the method in the OP and updated the kernel using theory's directions as well


Any advice?


----------



## Redflea

travva said:


> sorry man, but we should both feel better. what rom were you coming from? pretty sure this is just some sort of bug.


Try running mikes super wipe script, then reflash...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

samurai26 said:


> Any advice?


In order of annoyance level:

1. Reflash the ROM
2. Wipe data/factory reset
3. Watch any old episode of "Three's Company"









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thewahlrus

travva said:


> sorry man, but we should both feel better. what rom were you coming from? pretty sure this is just some sort of bug.


Fabolous 4.02 ROM. Maybe coming from a 4.02 is the problem?


----------



## travva

alright... that wipes data too, right?


----------



## travva

zlrenner said:


> Same deal with NFC. Followed instructions exactly.
> 
> Coming from Android Revolution HD 2.1.2


have you done the superwipe lite script yet by any chance? i mean prior to installing the zyg0t3?


----------



## samurai26

Redflea said:


> In order of annoyance level:
> 
> 1. Reflash the ROM
> 2. Wipe data/factory reset
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did both already, I guess I'll try to play around with some settings and just try to fix it somehow


----------



## amoeller

This rom is absolutely insane! The performance and battery sippin this thing is doing is a dream come true. This is one Christmas present I truly love. Thanks droidth3ory and have a wonderful Christmas and New Years!

Oh as a side note, this thing is beast with undervolting and benchmarks if that's your thing. I got this after full boot up.


----------



## droidth3ory

As the OP STATES.. COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM YOU MUST WIPE EVERYTHING.

2 pages of a bug that doesn't exist because of not following instructions. Come on.

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## starcms

droidth3ory said:


> As the OP STATES.. COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM YOU MUST WIPE EVERYTHING.
> 
> 2 pages of a bug that doesn't exist because of not following instructions. Come on.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


not to be a smartass, but I am wiping everything. Also coming from Android Revolution 2.1.2

edit: gonna try the superwipe script next


----------



## thewahlrus

Me too. Wipe data/factory reset. wipe cache. wipe dalvik. everything wiped. Still NFC can't be toggled.


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> As the OP STATES.. COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM YOU MUST WIPE EVERYTHING.
> 
> 2 pages of a bug that doesn't exist because of not following instructions. Come on.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Go to bed...lol
I'll keep up..
Copy paste
"Read the freaken OP" 
Thanks again bud
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## travva

yeah same here... im gonna try superwipe too i guess since no one else has any better suggestions.


----------



## runandhide05

thewahlrus said:


> Me too. Wipe data/factory reset. wipe cache. wipe dalvik. everything wiped. Still NFC can't be toggled.


Wiped system?
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> Wiped system?
> Swyped from my GNEX


yes


----------



## travva

runandhide05 said:


> Wiped system?
> Swyped from my GNEX


i did. same thing. i did EXACTLY what the OP says, and in fact I've done it twice now.


----------



## runandhide05

thewahlrus said:


> yes


Check md5 after u downloaded?
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## samurai26

Along with the speaker popping bug I found another in the Google Music app, the equalizer doesn't have any of the presets, only "FX Booster" and the "User" setting


----------



## starcms

runandhide05 said:


> Check md5 after u downloaded?
> Swyped from my GNEX


yes


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> Check md5 after u downloaded?
> Swyped from my GNEX


yes


----------



## ugapug

samurai26 said:


> Along with the speaker popping bug I found another in the Google Music app, the equalizer doesn't have any of the presets, only "FX Booster" and the "User" setting


This is a bug in the Google code for 4.0.3, not the ROM.


----------



## Redflea

travva said:


> alright... that wipes data too, right?


Yeah, but if you came from any other rom that Zygote 1.8 you should have done that already when you first installed...wipe data, factory reset.

Oops, already covered.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

samurai26 said:


> Along with the speaker popping bug I found another in the Google Music app, the equalizer doesn't have any of the presets, only "FX Booster" and the "User" setting


The equalizer isn't a ROM bug. Theory said that it is Google's source that messed it up, he didn't touch it (it was in the previous couple of releases)


----------



## samurai26

ugapug said:


> This is a bug in the Google code for 4.0.3, not the ROM.


That's weird because I did have all of the presets in 1.8 I think, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## toxa24

samurai26 said:


> That's weird because I did have all of the presets in 1.8 I think, but I'm not 100% sure


I'm 100% sure it wasn't there, cause I use it constantly ( I use the user setting though)


----------



## runandhide05

samurai26 said:


> That's weird because I did have all of the presets in 1.8 I think, but I'm not 100% sure


Were u able to adjust the equalizer on 1.8?
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## samurai26

Huh maybe I guess I'm wrong about that, hopefully it gets fixed then!


----------



## travva

superwipe does not resolve the NFC bug, FYI. trying more stuff now.


----------



## 2swizzle

Where do you change the toggles? I am not seeing it.


----------



## runandhide05

The two having issues with nfc what did u come from, and exact, and in what order and did u do things
I have tried to duplicate your issue by being on 4.0.2, followed this exactly
Boot into cwr
Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted, everything with nfc works. 
I also restored to 1.8 and did the following coming from Zygot3 v1.8 
Boot into cwr
Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted,
Again no problem with toggling nfc

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## skiddingus

thewahlrus said:


> Me too. Wipe data/factory reset. wipe cache. wipe dalvik. everything wiped. Still NFC can't be toggled.


I have a friend that just installed from stock. Full wipe, etc. 
NFC will not enable on his phone either. Any ideas?


----------



## starcms

runandhide05 said:


> The two having issues with nfc what did u come from, and exact, and in what order and did u do things
> I have tried to duplicate your issue by being on 4.0.2, followed this exactly
> Boot into cwr
> Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted, everything with nfc works.
> I also restored to 1.8 and did the following coming from Zygot3 v1.8
> Boot into cwr
> Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted,
> Again no problem with toggling nfc
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


Have you run the superwipe script that comes with Android Revolution HD which formats the partitions in EXT4?


----------



## runandhide05

No

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## 2swizzle

nevermind


----------



## travva

i think that's the issue honestly, the partitions. i'm going back to stock and trying again.


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> The two having issues with nfc what did u come from, and exact, and in what order and did u do things
> I have tried to duplicate your issue by being on 4.0.2, followed this exactly
> Boot into cwr
> Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted, everything with nfc works.
> I also restored to 1.8 and did the following coming from Zygot3 v1.8
> Boot into cwr
> Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache twice, wiped dvk twice, formatted system twice, installed rom, rebooted,
> Again no problem with toggling nfc
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


From:

* [ROM][CWM][LTE] ICL53F Deodexed Rooted Busyboxed + Softkeys + APM/AB MODS (12/17/2011) - Facebook Font Fixed*

Wiped data/factory reset, format system, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, install zygot3, reboot, no NFC.


----------



## runandhide05

travva said:


> i think that's the issue honestly, the partitions. i'm going back to stock and trying again.


Be sure to wipe everything twice 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## thewahlrus

travva said:


> i think that's the issue honestly, the partitions. i'm going back to stock and trying again.


I had run superwipe in the past too.


----------



## runandhide05

thewahlrus said:


> From:
> 
> * [ROM][CWM][LTE] ICL53F Deodexed Rooted Busyboxed + Softkeys + APM/AB MODS (12/17/2011) - Facebook Font Fixed*
> 
> Wiped data/factory reset, format system, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, install zygot3, reboot, no NFC.


For shits and giggles follow my way to the t and in that order and tell me what happens please
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## zlrenner

I had run superwipe in the past too.


----------



## starcms

runandhide05 said:


> For shits and giggles follow my way to the t and in that order and tell me what happens please
> Swyped from my GNEX


trying now


----------



## gearsofwar

Why are you guys getting that and where?


----------



## Barf

I like this rom but its the only rom that makes my Facebook app not work....too bad.


----------



## Jiibus

DT,

Any progress on fixing market restore? I think that would make life a lot easier.


----------



## CDuke619

zlrenner said:


> I had run superwipe in the past too.


Don't run super wipe. That's the problem.. Follow his directions in the first page

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

CDuke619 said:


> Don't run super wipe. That's the problem.. Follow his directions in the first page
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


superwipe was suggested after the original instructions did not work.


----------



## thewahlrus

CDuke619 said:


> Don't run super wipe. That's the problem.. Follow his directions in the first page
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm not. Haven't run it since I was on revolution a few days ago. How do we un-superwipe?


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> For shits and giggles follow my way to the t and in that order and tell me what happens please
> Swyped from my GNEX


Did it. still no NFC. Looks like having used superwipe in the past may be the problem. How o un-superwipe?


----------



## starcms

runandhide05 said:


> For shits and giggles follow my way to the t and in that order and tell me what happens please
> Swyped from my GNEX


Still no luck. Did everything you said to the letter. I'm pretty sure those of us who have used the Android Revolution HD ROM (and therefore the superwipe script in the past) will all have this issue.


----------



## travva

thewahlrus said:


> I'm not. Haven't run it since I was on revolution a few days ago. How do we un-superwipe?


don't do it yet wahlrus, im going back to stock and trying it. if nfc works, i bet if i flash from here it'll be good.


----------



## runandhide05

thewahlrus said:


> Did it. still no NFC. Looks like having used superwipe in the past may be the problem. How o un-superwipe?


Want one more suggestion?

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## travva

think my phone is stuck in a boot loop though :/ grrrrrrr hang on guys, gimme a few here...


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> Want one more suggestion?
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


yes


----------



## travva

runandhide05 said:


> Want one more suggestion?
> 
> Swyped from my GNEX


yes, definitely. we appreciate your help!!


----------



## travva

GUYS, NFC works now that i am back in stock!!! gonna install CWR now and see what it does from there.


----------



## gorexinfx

runandhide05 said:


> Be sure to wipe everything twice
> Swyped from my GNEX


Wiping things more than once is useless. When you hit wipe, it runs a script. That script is always the same and always will do the same thing. It's not going to have different outcomes.


----------



## runandhide05

thewahlrus said:


> yes


Advance , turn on log report, I can't remember the exact label but u will know what it is. The format.. not wipe, format cache. Re follow my steps in order, reboot. Go into root explore app, /cache/recovery/last_log then email it to me. Then check nfc 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## runandhide05

gorexinfx said:


> Wiping things more than once is useless. When you hit wipe, it runs a script. That script is always the same and always will do the same thing. It's not going to have different outcomes.


Not true, haven't u ever heard of persistent data? Do u think when u delete something on your PC and empty your recycle bin I couldn't find that data on your PC? The DOD formats their hdd 7 times, then drill holes thru the disks... u think they do that just for fun?
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## thewahlrus

runandhide05 said:


> Advance , turn on log report, I can't remember the exact label but u will know what it is. The format.. not wipe, format cache. Re follow my steps in order, reboot. Go into root explore app, /cache/recovery/last_log then email it to me. Then check nfc
> Swyped from my GNEX


Tomorrow.


----------



## heffzilla

starcms said:


> Still no luck. Did everything you said to the letter. I'm pretty sure those of us who have used the Android Revolution HD ROM (and therefore the superwipe script in the past) will all have this issue.


I ran superwipe when i installed Revolution HD, I've been on DT's ROM since the first release and my NFC works fine


----------



## andrewrh3

Question - How do you add/change the power toggles in the pull down?

Sorry if this is stupid, but in the CM settings, I can only turn the toggles on or off - there's no modify button?


----------



## gorexinfx

What scaling is everyone using for their CPU with the newest kernel?


----------



## wil318466

Time widget and battery widget not sync'ing with phone and Novalauncher.

Ugh.


----------



## runandhide05

gorexinfx said:


> What scaling is everyone using for their CPU with the newest kernel?


Ondemand 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## heffzilla

gorexinfx said:


> What scaling is everyone using for their CPU with the newest kernel?


 smartass v2









try them out and see what plays best with your phone, different strokes for different folks


----------



## gearsofwar

Running smartass...lol

Has anybody updated the kernel?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## heffzilla

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody updated the kernel?


 yup, running great so far


----------



## toxa24

I also came from revolution rom, and used his superwipe before installing 1.7, that was the last time. After that I just used what was in the instructions. And I have NFC, so superwipe isn't the problem


----------



## eris72

Getting this weird lag when selecting sub-menus in settings and threads in tapatalk. Highlights, then fades, then transitions. Weird. On 1.9 with updated jdk kernel. Only problem so far, glad to see u on the nexus th3ory!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewrh3

andrewrh3 said:


> Question - How do you add/change the power toggles in the pull down?
> 
> Sorry if this is stupid, but in the CM settings, I can only turn the toggles on or off - there's no modify button?


Anyone been able to do this?


----------



## Redflea

toxa24 said:


> I also came from revolution rom, and used his superwipe before installing 1.7, that was the last time. After that I just used what was in the instructions. And I have NFC, so superwipe isn't the problem


Same, used it, no nfc issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

can you guys explain the smartass v2 stuff? do we just go in and turn that on, or? i wanna get good battery life so whatever i can do easilly to achieve that?


----------



## travva

as far as the NFC, i can confirm it works at stock everything on my phone. not sure what the issue is/was, but it's working at stock. in process of loading 1.9 now.


----------



## andrewrh3

travva said:


> can you guys explain the smartass v2 stuff? do we just go in and turn that on, or? i wanna get good battery life so whatever i can do easilly to achieve that?


i think you have to download SETCPU? not sure though


----------



## heffzilla

andrewrh3 said:


> Anyone been able to do this?


go into cm settings>interface, then tap "notification power widget" scroll to bottom and tap "widget buttons"


----------



## andrewrh3

heffzilla said:


> go into cm settings>interface, then tap "notification power widget" scroll to bottom and tap "widget buttons"


Ha, thanks. Knew it was something simple...

Does toggle WiMAX switch between 3G/4G? Doesn't seem to.


----------



## Cyber Warrior

How do we get the space back that's used by the Google search bar? I have it disabled but cannot use the wasted space.


----------



## heffzilla

travva said:


> can you guys explain the smartass v2 stuff? do we just go in and turn that on, or? i wanna get good battery life so whatever i can do easilly to achieve that?


read this, then use set cpu to set scaling>>http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/

This isn't the included kernel, but it is a very good explanation of the different governors


----------



## PaulG1488

Jiibus said:


> DT,
> 
> Any progress on fixing market restore? I think that would make life a lot easier.


Just get titanium backup problem solved

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## andrewrh3

Cyber Warrior said:


> How do we get the space back that's used by the Google search bar? I have it disabled but cannot use the wasted space.


don't think you can...it isn't big enough for icons


----------



## BariB523

Where can I get this super wipe? Every wipe file I have won't work in CWR


----------



## Redflea

andrewrh3 said:


> Question - How do you add/change the power toggles in the pull down?
> 
> Sorry if this is stupid, but in the CM settings, I can only turn the toggles on or off - there's no modify button?


Go into cm settings, go to widget settings, select widget buttons. That's it. You can change order as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

BariB523 said:


> Where can I get this super wipe? Every wipe file I have won't work in CWR


under the "Downloads" section of first post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11472-rom-android-revolution-hd%e2%84%a2-212-high-quality-performance-ics-legendary/


----------



## Redflea

Cyber Warrior said:


> How do we get the space back that's used by the Google search bar? I have it disabled but cannot use the wasted space.


If you use Nova launcher, you can use that space...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyber Warrior

andrewrh3 said:


> don't think you can...it isn't big enough for icons


You can on stock rooted: http://www.xda-developers.com/android/modify-stock-launcher-on-galaxy-nexus-to-add-more-icons/

I also see it in DroidTh3orys screen shot from the op.


----------



## travva

i went back to stock, NFC works. i then wiped as instructed in the OP. wiped data/fact reset. wiped cache partition. wiped davlik. mounts/storage format system. i then installed. still, same shit: NO NFC! i'm seriously stumped. i've tried everything i know of to try. going to bed, frustrated. night all, merry christmas!


----------



## bp328i

Cyber Warrior said:


> How do we get the space back that's used by the Google search bar? I have it disabled but cannot use the wasted space.


Nova Launcher gives you the option to remove the search bar from the top of the screens and use the space.


----------



## carbonwhiskey

any reason why you went with JD kernel over APex?

Zygote has been great since day 1 for me, but this newest version is stuttering/lags and gave me a random reboot.


----------



## heffzilla

bp328i said:


> If you use Nova launcher, you can use that space...


annnnnnddd yup
just google nova launcher


----------



## gearsofwar

carbonwhiskey said:


> any reason why you went with JD kernel over APex?
> 
> Zygote has been great since day 1 for me, but this newest version is stuttering/lags and gave me a random reboot.


Really smooth and fast to me. I know for some people, benchmark is pointless but I noticed a significant amount of increase.

Love it! Thanks DT! Merry Christmas!

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## heffzilla

carbonwhiskey said:


> any reason why you went with JD kernel over APex?
> 
> Zygote has been great since day 1 for me, but this newest version is stuttering/lags and gave me a random reboot.


mine doesn't like 1.35 at all, laggy and random reboot. I set it at 1.2 and it is perfect, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## gearsofwar

I have heard that. Why can't other phones run on 1.35? Mine actually set on performance 1.35 runs like no other. Super fast and very, very smooth....

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## euphoriq

What i'm wondering are two things.

Does anyone else get the weird google bar readjustment when exiting the gallery app?

And does anyone else have a smooth sort of "fade-in" effect when turning the screen on after updating?


----------



## Redflea

gearsofwar said:


> I have heard that. Why can't other phones run on 1.35? Mine actually set on performance 1.35 runs like no other. Super fast and very, very smooth....
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Mine is running best it ever has at 1.35 with smartassv2 governor. Feels perfect, really happy now. Voltages at 800-1200.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## heffzilla

gearsofwar said:


> I have heard that. Why can't other phones run on 1.35? Mine actually set on performance 1.35 runs like no other. Super fast and very, very smooth....
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Don't quote me, but I think it is just variations in the manufacturing of the chips...I may be pulling that out of my tushy though. I've had two phones of the same model (fascinate) and they reacted completely different to OC/UV. I could run one all day at 1.4 and the other would lock up at 1.2 if the governor was at anything but performance, and it chewed through the battery.


----------



## camblue

Hope this does not violate anything but I changed the JD kernel update to something a little more "ice creamy". Just uninstall the current version and install this one, enjoy!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9663029/jd.apk


----------



## runandhide05

So anyone watch a tear down video on gnex? Wondering where the CPU is located on phone? Screen facing away from u looking at the back just right of camera... its HOT! I'm at 1.2ghz not oc and a little under volt and just wondering if that's the location of the cpu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## heffzilla

Redflea said:


> Mine is running best it ever has at 1.35 with smartassv2 governor. Feels perfect, really happy now. Voltages at 800-1200.


Dropped my 1.35 to 1200 and it seems to be cooperating now. It's crazy how much we can UV and be stable, err stabler?


----------



## heffzilla

runandhide05 said:


> So anyone watch a tear down video on gnex? Wondering where the CPU is located on phone? Screen facing away from u looking at the back just right of camera... its HOT! I'm at 1.2ghz not oc and a little under volt and just wondering if that's the location of the cpu


I noticed that earlier today on 1.8, rebooted and it seemed to go away. But I could just be imagining things, it's happened before.


----------



## wil318466

I reverted back to 1.6 to get Nova launcher back. I'll wait until it's cleared up, but for now my widgets aren't updating and I can't take the chance of looking at my phone and thinking it's the wrong time, as I work shift and I don't want to show up 4 hours late and blame it on my phone.

hah.


----------



## edhgreatone

travva said:


> i went back to stock, NFC works. i then wiped as instructed in the OP. wiped data/fact reset. wiped cache partition. wiped davlik. mounts/storage format system. i then installed. still, same shit: NO NFC! i'm seriously stumped. i've tried everything i know of to try. going to bed, frustrated. night all, merry christmas!


I am running into same issues... NFC permently disabled... I try to go to setting to check off box and it immediately disables... try to go in through Google wallet still no luck... I revert back to previous backup and NFC works no problem....

wipe data, cache, dilvk, and format /system... still no luck!!! can somebody help here? I love this rom but no NFC for me either


----------



## 06ms6

edhgreatone said:


> I am running into same issues... NFC permently disabled... I try to go to setting to check off box and it immediately disables... try to go in through Google wallet still no luck... I revert back to previous backup and NFC works no problem....
> 
> wipe data, cache, dilvk, and format /system... still no luck!!! can somebody help here? I love this rom but no NFC for me either


Just want to add that I'm having the same issue. Not too worried about it right now since I haven't started actually using Google Wallet but I'll be patiently waiting for a fix! Already loving being rooted.


----------



## oneninja

Anyone experiencing a lot of lag while typing an SMS message? I don't know if it's 1.9 or just a coincidence but ever since I flashed it it has been laggy


----------



## trongable

The erased data does not interfere with a new install though so that is irrelevant.


----------



## yakitori

I got the infamous secure element not reaponding for gwallet after flashing this rom. Revert to backup.....still not responding. Basically just briked my secure element. Nfc is nuked now


----------



## PaulG1488

best rom yet no issues for me lucky me


----------



## Tengoku

oneninja said:


> Anyone experiencing a lot of lag while typing an SMS message? I don't know if it's 1.9 or just a coincidence but ever since I flashed it it has been laggy


Same thing is happening to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itstee

Just upgraded from 1.8 and I'm loving 1.9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kancerstick

I did all the install instructions correctly but my phone is hanging @ the google screen when booting up. Its been about 10 minutes....did i do something wrong?

I wiped data / factory reset
formatted /system
installed from zip - chose zygote 1.9
said install from sd card complete
rebooted.

Ive already pulled the battery twice and im still hanging on the google boot screen with the unlock icon at the bottom, it doesnt even go into boot animation


----------



## razorloves

Kancerstick said:


> I did all the install instructions correctly but my phone is hanging @ the google screen when booting up. Its been about 10 minutes....did i do something wrong?
> 
> I wiped data / factory reset
> formatted /system
> installed from zip - chose zygote 1.9
> said install from sd card complete
> rebooted.
> 
> Ive already pulled the battery twice and im still hanging on the google boot screen with the unlock icon at the bottom, it doesnt even go into boot animation


looks like you did everything right. try redownloading it. or flash another kernel. if still doesnt work, then flash another rom.


----------



## gearsofwar

Who's the kernel update?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## NiteQwill

Are you guys using SetCPU?


----------



## jaybert

What type of uv are you able to get? Tried same settings I used on another kernel and this crashed immediately. Tried a very small uv and had the same issue. Are others able to uv correctly and with what numbers? I have 2.2.1. Am aware there is a newer version but it's not updated on Amazon market (bought it there when Google market wasn't allowing paid purchased)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybert

Tengoku said:


> Same thing is happening to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no issues here, but i also switched over to imosyen's kernel. Zygot3 1.9 + imosyen 1.0.1 is working great for me right now. NFC appears to be working, but i really have no clue since i never use the feature (i can open google wallet if that is how to tell)


----------



## kruizin

Merry Christmas All!

Coming from an OG Droid, I've had my G-Nex since day one and of course I've tried out all the ROMs available on this site at one time or another. I must say that this is by far my favorite to date for several reasons. This dev appears to be very involved, listens to his users, and spends a whole lot of time working on his project. Not to mention, is obviously very talented and knows his stuff!

As a result, we are all benefiting from a ROM that (at least for me) is smooth as silk and is continuing to move forward and getting better with each update!

Thanks to you DT, your work is very much appreciated! You can also expect a donation as soon as I finish with this post...

Please, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Thanks for the Christmas present DT! Got some Christmas Eggnog $ coming your way for all the hard work..


----------



## Suzook

Do the mods made for 1.8 work on 1.9?


----------



## slackwaresupport

Anyone notice that the stock from is way pre smoother.. to me anyway. Like the camera app seems slower and laggyier

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Suzook said:


> Do the mods made for 1.8 work on 1.9?


I have the blue soft keys and circle battery % working, but it didn't change to 4 keys using Nova Launcher. Really like the soft key color though.


----------



## mikeinrichmond

slackwaresupport said:


> Anyone notice that the stock from is way pre smoother.. to me anyway. Like the camera app seems slower and laggyier


Everything working fast for me..


----------



## dvation

I've read most of the 213 pages of comments in this thread but I think I missed where/what people are using to manage cpu voltage/speeds. SetCPU or something integrated I've missed?


----------



## dvation

Kancerstick said:


> I did all the install instructions correctly but my phone is hanging @ the google screen when booting up. Its been about 10 minutes....did i do something wrong?
> 
> I wiped data / factory reset
> formatted /system
> installed from zip - chose zygote 1.9
> said install from sd card complete
> rebooted.
> 
> Ive already pulled the battery twice and im still hanging on the google boot screen with the unlock icon at the bottom, it doesnt even go into boot animation


Wipe cache and dalvik as well before flashing the zip.


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

droidth3ory said:


> AB is a massive resource hog.. Display at 40-50% on the GNEX doesn't wash anything out and you will see a substantial increase in battery life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming this to me. I always suspected that AB screwed up more than it fixed.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Merry Christmas everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Ahhhh, Merry Christmas. I love a thread after a no wipe update. Lol.

I know why only NEW users are having issues. The way the new kernel installed!! Previous users already have my RAMdisk, new users are stuck with whatever they had previously. I didn't take into account people coming over to the ROM. So, my init.d is not starting, and most likely breaking other thing.

I will get it set and upload.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

dvation said:


> Wipe cache and dalvik as well before flashing the zip.


Not complaining here at all, But has anyone noticed any stuttering while scrolling? Like in tapa, or scrolling thru the browser? i dropped it down to 1.2GHz But it didnt help any. TIA....Maybe ill re-flash,,,,Thanks DT

EDIT...Shit i missed something while installing the Update...NVMD...My stupidity


----------



## the_tox

samurai26 said:


> Did both already, I guess I'll try to play around with some settings and just try to fix it somehow


You also need to format /system and you should wipe dalvik cache since this ROM has a new kernel.


----------



## the_tox

I know this is a loaded question, but at what point might you more or less freeze the ROM so that subsequent updates would be minor and not require a full wipe?


----------



## gonzlobo

razorloves said:


> looks like you did everything right. try redownloading it. or flash another kernel. if still doesnt work, then flash another rom.


If the ROM's MD5 checks out, there's no need to redownload.


----------



## razorloves

gonzlobo said:


> If the ROM's MD5 checks out, there's no need to redownload.


um, ok. and if he didn't check md5? lol. redownload


----------



## dvation

dvation said:


> I've read most of the 213 pages of comments in this thread but I think I missed where/what people are using to manage cpu voltage/speeds. SetCPU or something integrated I've missed?


Anyone?


----------



## jaybert

dvation said:


> Anyone?


Yes setcpu. Be sure to buy it from Google market and not amazon market.. Amazon does not have latest version. I ended up just buying it from both.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

the_tox said:


> I know this is a loaded question, but at what point might you more or less freeze the ROM so that subsequent updates would be minor and not require a full wipe?


This one did not require a full wipe

I did the following:
Wipe/Cache
Wipe/Dalvik
Format/System

That leaves data intact but clears the way for the new kernel.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## reverepats

dvation said:


> Anyone?


I use SetCPU or CPU Master....


----------



## the_tox

ronnieruff said:


> This one did not require a full wipe
> 
> I did the following:
> Wipe/Cache
> Wipe/Dalvik
> Format/System
> 
> That leaves data intact but clears the way for the new kernel.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Yes, but those were also the instructions for going between earlier versions (1.5 to 1.6 for instance), but now that is only what to do for 1.8 to 1.9.


----------



## quinolin

Has anyone tried ADW Launcher with this ROM yet and can report back if they found any issues with using it?

PS: I searched this topic and didn't get a hit on 'adw', but if this question has already been asked and answered, my apologies.


----------



## salem

droidth3ory said:


> I know why only NEW users are having issues. The way the new kernel installed!! Previous users already have my RAMdisk, new users are stuck with whatever they had previously. I didn't take into account people coming over to the ROM. So, my init.d is not starting, and most likely breaking other thing.
> 
> I will get it set and upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This applies to me, coming from stock rooted to 1.9 at 12:30 am. After flashing 1.9 and the jd kernel, I went to bed, not bothering to set up my screens or dl apps. I wake up to find this post.

Am I correct in assuming I should not begin setting up home screens and redownloading my apps, as the "fix" may involve wiping again?

thx and Merry Christmas!


----------



## droidth3ory

salem said:


> This applies to me, coming from stock rooted to 1.9 at 12:30 am. After flashing 1.9 and the jd kernel, I went to bed, not bothering to set up my screens or dl apps. I wake up to find this post.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming I should not begin setting up home screens and redownloading my apps, as the "fix" may involve wiping again?
> 
> thx and Merry Christmas!


yes... Give me 30. I need to pack up a boot image and make a few changes. 2.0 coming in 30 mins


----------



## salem

droidth3ory said:


> yes... Give me 30. I need to pack up a boot image and make a few changes. 2.0 coming in 30 mins


oh, wow! thx for the quick response. No problem, my friend.


----------



## idle0095

Can someone tell me the best scaling to use in setcpu. SmartassV2 or lagfree. What do all these scaling mean?


----------



## ronnieruff

the_tox said:


> Yes, but those were also the instructions for going between earlier versions (1.5 to 1.6 for instance), but now that is only what to do for 1.8 to 1.9.


OK... so not sure what the issue is.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidth3ory

Uploading ZYGOT3 2.0 NOW. ETA 20mins. Fixed the Kernel update problem for new TR Users. It will not add the Full RAMdisk and Zimage.


----------



## ronnieruff

idle0095 said:


> Can someone tell me the best scaling to use in setcpu. SmartassV2 or lagfree. What do all these scaling mean?


I like SmartassV2 myself.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading ZYGOT3 2.0 NOW. ETA 20mins. Fixed the Kernel update problem for new TR Users. It will not add the Full RAMdisk and Zimage.


damn i go to sleep for 4 hours and 15 pages later....
so if we came from 1.8 and everything is working like BUTTER!!! update or any other changes other than kernal fix for new users?


----------



## Character Zero

I am wondering if SetCPU is even needed anymore outside of setting voltages (and even that seems to have its own issues). I was on 1.8 and wanted to see with the Apex kernel how it did on its own. So I turned off SetCPU (not set on boot and no profiles). I rebooted and turned off the screen and let it sit for a couple of hours. Turned it back on to see the "Time in State" and it was on 350 for like 95% of the time, jumping up probably due to the Android OS waking the phone up a few times. So I am thinking of just letting the kernels do their thing without any software controlling things to see how the battery life is. I think Google really tightened up their kernel code.


----------



## starscrean718

Download link and mirror not working atm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

starscrean718 said:


> Download link and mirror not working atm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think new version is uploading

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## reverepats

idle0095 said:


> Can someone tell me the best scaling to use in setcpu. SmartassV2 or lagfree. What do all these scaling mean?


JD posted this yesterday. There is a thread around XDA somewhere that explains it very well. ill find it and PM ya with the link


----------



## bp328i

starscrean718 said:


> Download link and mirror not working atm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Check out 4 post above yours.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

idle0095 said:


> Can someone tell me the best scaling to use in setcpu. SmartassV2 or lagfree. What do all these scaling mean?


They're all different ways of changing the frequencies. I like InteractiveX personally, it's what I used on the TBolt.


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> Uploading ZYGOT3 2.0 NOW. ETA 20mins. Fixed the Kernel update problem for new TR Users. It will not add the Full RAMdisk and Zimage.


Man i just did the 1.9 update. Hoping we can go from 1.9 to 2.0 with out losing data???


----------



## ronnieruff

idle0095 said:


> Man i just did the 1.9 update. Hoping we can go from 1.9 to 2.0 with out losing data???


Just wipe dalvik and cache... format system

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidth3ory

2.0 in LIVE in the OP. READ THE OP!! I also added info.

Merry Christmas... And again... Sorry to the NEW TR Users that had a shitty experience on their first flash.


----------



## TGreg104

Downloading 2.0 now, can't wait.

Good work brosk and tis the merriest christmas to you and your fam.


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> 2.0 in LIVE in the OP. READ THE OP!! I also added info.
> 
> Merry Christmas... And again... Sorry to the NEW TR Users that had a shitty experience on their first flash.


Do we need to do the same stuff with the kernel like you insturctions say? Coming from 1.8 to 1.9 i followed all insturctions. Is 2.0 includeing the kernel so I dont have to use the jdkernel updater app? Or should I follow the insturctions like coming from 1.8 to 1.9?


----------



## igotgame

DT

If I am on 1.9 with the kernel updated already too 1.0.0.5... do I need to worry about flashing 2.0?


----------



## idefiler6

Edit: asked the same question as above, lol.


----------



## idle0095

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> If I am on 1.9 with the kernel updated already too 1.0.0.5... do I need to worry about flashing 2.0?


good question.


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> If I am on 1.9 with the kernel updated already too 1.0.0.5... do I need to worry about flashing 2.0?


If you were already running 1.8 prior and installed the latest kernel. You have no worries.

New guys are the ones with the issues.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> If you were already running 1.8 prior and installed the latest kernel. You have no worries.
> 
> New guys are the ones with the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> If you were already running 1.8 prior and installed the latest kernel. You have no worries.
> 
> New guys are the ones with the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wait i updated from1.8 to 1.9 this morning with the newest 05 kernel. so should i update to 2.0 and follow insturctions like i did from 1.8 to 1.9?


----------



## cam30era

droidth3ory said:


> If you were already running 1.8 prior and installed the latest kernel. You have no worries.
> 
> New guys are the ones with the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, I must be dense, I don't understand. Coming from Rootzboat, flashed 1.9 this morning. Everything seems to be working fine. If I have correctly understood, there is a kernel problem? And I should wipe dalvik, cache partitions, reformat /system, then flash 2.0?

Thanks


----------



## idle0095

cam30era said:


> I'm sorry, I must be dense, I don't understand. Coming from Rootzboat, flashed 1.9 this morning. Everything seems to be working fine. If I have correctly understood, there is a kernel problem? And I should wipe dalvik, cache partitions, reformat /system, then flash 2.0?
> 
> Thanks


Same here im dense. I however was on 1.8 before i updated to 1.9 this morning with the newest 1.0.5 kernel.


----------



## Belair56

droidth3ory said:


> New guys are the ones with the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That would be me. Thanks for finding the fix and doing it so quickly.


----------



## idle0095

Belair56 said:


> That would be me. Thanks for finding the fix and doing it so quickly.


i dont under stand what makes someone a new guy. is it someone who went to 1.9 from another rom or from 1.8 to 1.9?


----------



## edhgreatone

yakitori said:


> I got the infamous secure element not reaponding for gwallet after flashing this rom. Revert to backup.....still not responding. Basically just briked my secure element. Nfc is nuked now


wow... sorry to hear that, i really doubt the actual NFC is nuked but more so software related... I belive the NFC is built into the extended battery... worst case you would just replace the better if it really is nuked... but I believe there will be a fix soon enough...

upgrading to 2.0 to see if NFC auto disabling is still an issue.....


----------



## loudaccord

Personally I liked Fab's kernel. I'll hang on to 1.8 with fab's v4 for a bit.


----------



## Redflea

Character Zero said:


> I am wondering if SetCPU is even needed anymore outside of setting voltages (and even that seems to have its own issues). I was on 1.8 and wanted to see with the Apex kernel how it did on its own. So I turned off SetCPU (not set on boot and no profiles). I rebooted and turned off the screen and let it sit for a couple of hours. Turned it back on to see the "Time in State" and it was on 350 for like 95% of the time, jumping up probably due to the Android OS waking the phone up a few times. So I am thinking of just letting the kernels do their thing without any software controlling things to see how the battery life is. I think Google really tightened up their kernel code.


The kernel code was tightened up by JD, The author of the included kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

Would I benefit from 2.0 if I'm currently on 1.9 with imoseyon's Lean kernel?


----------



## cam30era

I am looking for just the battery % mod, or just the circle battery for 2.0 without the softkey mods. I checked out the link for "ton of mods" in the OP, and indeed there are a ton of mods. But didn't see just the battery. Does it exist?

Thanks


----------



## idle0095

i think ill just update to the 2.0 and do a fresh install.


----------



## AlpineM3

OK, still not very clear to me...so for those of us who were on 1.8 and made the jump to 1.9 last night and aren't having problems, do we update to 2.0 or is 2.0 the new people's 1.9 for us older users?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

AlpineM3 said:


> OK, still not very clear to me...so for those of us who were on 1.8 and made the jump to 1.9 last night and aren't having problems, do we update to 2.0 or is 2.0 the new people's 1.9 for us older users?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


2.0 is for everybody....

Read the OP! Follow install instructions there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasty64

droidth3ory said:


> 2.0 in LIVE in the OP. READ THE OP!! I also added info.
> 
> Merry Christmas... And again... Sorry to the NEW TR Users that had a shitty experience on their first flash.


Thanks DT. Merry Christmas.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

loudaccord said:


> Personally I liked Fab's kernel. I'll hang on to 1.8 with fab's v4 for a bit.


You can flash any kernel you want.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

AlpineM3 said:


> OK, still not very clear to me...so for those of us who were on 1.8 and made the jump to 1.9 last night and aren't having problems, do we update to 2.0 or is 2.0 the new people's 1.9 for us older users?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No... New users as in coming from a different ROM or Stock. If you were on 1.8, you won't have kernel issues, my RAMdisk was preserved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> No... New users as in coming from a different ROM or Stock. If you were on 1.8, you won't have kernel issues, my RAMdisk was preserved.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


okay thanks man. So I went from 1.8 to 1.9 and the newest 1.0.5 kernel. I dont need to update to 2.0 then. Ill wait for the next update. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AlpineM3

Thanks for the clarification

Have noticed quite a bit of lag to be honest with you. Figured it was the live wallpaper, but it still continues. Lags in transitions and when typing. I was previously on 1.8 then wiped cache,dalvik cache and formatted system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgpapa

quinolin said:


> Has anyone tried ADW Launcher with this ROM yet and can report back if they found any issues with using it?
> 
> PS: I searched this topic and didn't get a hit on 'adw', but if this question has already been asked and answered, my apologies.


Been using ADW EX exclusively... I did try NOVA, was really good, but ADW EX has more options IMO. Good luck and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xsnappsx

AlpineM3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> Have noticed quite a bit of lag to be honest with you. Figured it was the live wallpaper, but it still continues. Lags in transitions and when typing. I was previously on 1.8 then wiped cache,dalvik cache and formatted system.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm having the same issues with SMS and other app messengers as well. Went from Stock rooted to 1.8, didn't noticed, and now 1.9 but I do notice it. Might just be giving 2.0 a shot to see if its reduced.

Stil though, great work droidth3ory!! Really appreciate all the hard work.


----------



## earled

Merry Christmas everyone... DT take a break and enjoy your holiday


----------



## runandhide05

cam30era said:


> I am looking for just the battery % mod, or just the circle battery for 2.0 without the softkey mods. I checked out the link for "ton of mods" in the OP, and indeed there are a ton of mods. But didn't see just the battery. Does it exist?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, just grab one labeled 4key white soft then pick what battery u want 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cam30era

runandhide05 said:


> Yes, just grab one labeled 4key white soft then pick what battery u want
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick feedback. But won't "4key" modify my keys?


----------



## AlpineM3

xsnappsx said:


> I'm having the same issues with SMS and other app messengers as well. Went from Stock rooted to 1.8, didn't noticed, and now 1.9 but I do notice it. Might just be giving 2.0 a shot to see if its reduced.
> 
> Stil though, great work droidth3ory!! Really appreciate all the hard work.


Post back with an update

I'll be tinkering with Set CPU, maybe that'll speed things up

Update: Set CPU seems to have sped things up a bit on 1.9, might just be me but I'm pretty sure of it.

Hey DT, what are your settings on Set CPU if you're running it? Using on demand, smart tushy, interactive? What's the best combo you've seen on this kernel? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

cam30era said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback. But won't "4key" modify my keys?


If u are one zygote u already have four key, back, home, recent, menu. Go look at op and pics and description u will see what u need
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cam30era

runandhide05 said:


> If u are one zygote u already have four key, back, home, recent, menu. Go look at op and pics and description u will see what u need
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you. Just flashed an hour ago. Been so busy setting everything up, that I didn't even pay attention to the keys.


----------



## edhgreatone

All just confirmed... NFC issue is resolved with 2.0!!!! YES YES YES!!!!

Thank you for the quick fix here!!!

so anybody that ran andriod hd' super wipe and upon upgrading (hence upgrading this rom way better) if anybody lost NFC functionality... just do the followig:

-wipe data
-clear partitioned cache
-wipe kavlik (or w/e it's called)
-mounts --> format /system

-flash new zygots_2.0 rom and NFC should be auto enabled:

(settings --- wireless ---- more ---- NFC checked)

merry xmas!


----------



## loudaccord

Quick question, sorry for not reading, i'm in a car right now... What is the exchange hack?


----------



## Nandrew

DT(Santa),

I must have been a good boy this year. Thank you so much for yet another bad tushy ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

Does anyone know where I can find a link to Mastur Mynds IC3KOMB theme he tweeted about? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## ronnieruff

idle0095 said:


> i dont under stand what makes someone a new guy. is it someone who went to 1.9 from another rom or from 1.8 to 1.9?


I think coming from another ROM

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Belair56

idle0095 said:


> i dont under stand what makes someone a new guy. is it someone who went to 1.9 from another rom or from 1.8 to 1.9?


Coming from stock 4.02
+1 to confirm NFC is working now. As a "new" guy it was not on 1.9.
Thank you.....


----------



## droidth3ory

JRJ442 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a link to Mastur Mynds IC3KOMB theme he tweeted about? I don't see it anywhere.


thats for Bionic. lol


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Update after update after update thanks DT aka Santa for satisfying my crack flashing needs you definitely kick azz man donation coming your way thanks for taking the time with these bad azz roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lordloki

weirdness when google music wants to access settings ... it asks to "sj" for permission.... anyone else notice?


----------



## Rodeojones

Wow. I thought I was done opening presents. Looks like I get one more.


----------



## TweakMyDevice

Dope ROM DT. Love your Bionic work, but the Nexus blows that device out of the water! Can't wait to see where you go with this


----------



## Redflea

lordloki said:


> weirdness when google music wants to access settings ... it asks to "sj" for permission.... anyone else notice?


Yeah, seen that as well, meant to ask about it, no idea if it was on this rom only, don't remember.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronimous

Excellent work. Been a Lurker but joined up to say thanks. 2.0 is sweet.

I'd love to have the wallpaper in the OP. Anyone have a link?


----------



## salem

OK... think I did everything correctly. The jd kernel version says: 3.0.14-jdkernel-ga347953 [email protected] #8 Is that right?


----------



## PharaohOne

First off, thanks for the great rom and happy holidays everyone.

I think this was asked, but can someone explain to me how to change the notification power toggles... someone said its in cm settings under widget settings, but i dont have anything in cm settings called widget settings.. im not sure if theres something wrong with my cm settings, but most of the tabs have nothing under them.. for instance, application, input, lock screen, performance, sound... all have no options.. i just assumed it was incomplete but is it possibly a bad install? any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## droidth3ory

lordloki said:


> weirdness when google music wants to access settings ... it asks to "sj" for permission.... anyone else notice?


It has to ask for permissions to sync with your Google Account. lol


----------



## droidth3ory

PharaohOne said:


> First off, thanks for the great rom and happy holidays everyone.
> 
> I think this was asked, but can someone explain to me how to change the notification power toggles... someone said its in cm settings under widget settings, but i dont have anything in cm settings called widget settings.. im not sure if theres something wrong with my cm settings, but most of the tabs have nothing under them.. for instance, application, input, lock screen, performance, sound... all have no options.. i just assumed it was incomplete but is it possibly a bad install? any info would be appreciated. thanks


Interface.


----------



## Redflea

salem said:


> OK... think I did everything correctly. The jd kernel version says: 3.0.14-jdkernel-ga347953 [email protected] #8 Is that right?


We have a winnah! You're good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> It has to ask for permissions to sync with your Google Account. lol


Yabbut who is "sj" and why is he on my phone?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PharaohOne

droidth3ory said:


> Interface.


haha i swear i tried clicking on it before i asked and nothing happened (i think? lol) and of course once i ask it works flawlessly... anyway, thanks for the help and for the great rom!


----------



## JRJ442

droidth3ory said:


> thats for Bionic. lol


Damn it! I really wanted the blacked out mms. Does the one Xcape posted work ok on 2.0?


----------



## jawonder

Merry Christmas Everyone ! . DT Thank you so much for your hard work and dedication through out the year hope you have a happy Christmas and an Action Pack new year (more great roms)


----------



## droidth3ory

JRJ442 said:


> Damn it! I really wanted the blacked out mms. Does the one Xcape posted work ok on 2.0?


I don't know what that is... Unless he used my SystemUI and Framework-res, Etc for the Theme, it will break everything. Does his thread say what ROM it is for?


----------



## travva

dt thanks again for figuring this out for us annoying new guys who you probably thought were the biggest n00bs ever! i'm downloading 2.0 now but it sounds like NFC is a go


----------



## Str8ridr

droidth3ory said:


> I don't know what that is... Unless he used my SystemUI and Framework-res, Etc for the Theme, it will break everything. Does his thread say what ROM it is for?


I think it said works for all 4.0.3 roms. Anyway it works for me on 1.9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo

Redflea said:


> Yabbut who is "sj" and why is he on my phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SJ = Steve Jobs


----------



## droidth3ory

Str8ridr said:


> I think it said works for all 4.0.3 roms. Anyway it works for me on 1.9
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You have Toggles, Power menu, etc?


----------



## Redflea

gonzlobo said:


> SJ = Steve Jobs


LOL...he's spinning in his grave.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cam30era

runandhide05 said:


> If u are one zygote u already have four key, back, home, recent, menu. Go look at op and pics and description u will see what u need
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm on Zygot3 2.0, and I have 3 softkeys, just like 4.0.2 OTA. Stock launcher.


----------



## lordloki

droidth3ory said:


> Yabbut who is "sj" and why is he on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


right! wtf?







I mean, i don't care, its just weird...


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> You have Toggles, Power menu, etc?


OMG...You didn't tell us about the APM, what a great surprise! That was one of the things that i'd hoping was coming soon.

Add it to your change log, it's a biggie!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8ridr

droidth3ory said:


> You have Toggles, Power menu, etc?


Yea when I tap on them they do what they're supposed to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

lordloki said:


> right! wtf? I mean, i don't care, its just weird...


I'd like to believe it is Steve Jobs...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

droidth3ory said:


> You have Toggles, Power menu, etc?


It's just a themed mms.apk so it shouldn't touch your stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Good morning th3ory. I have no issues with 1.9 and its running faster than Eva! My question is, I don't need to download 2.0 right and can skip this update?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## JRJ442

droidth3ory said:


> I don't know what that is... Unless he used my SystemUI and Framework-res, Etc for the Theme, it will break everything. Does his thread say what ROM it is for?


Basically just the text app but with black background and white letters. I'm gonna try it after I flash 2.0. I'll report back a lil later


----------



## vacaloca

Been on 1.8 using imoseryon's leanKernel, 800/900/1000/1100/1200 mV and noticed much less battery usage.

Does anyone recommend the kernel that comes with this ROM better? If so, why? Also, what are stock voltages for it? Didn't see any kernel info in the OP.

Edit: Nevermind







the kernel thread is here, haha:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13199-kernel-jdkernel-tuna-v1005-x-mas-release/


----------



## Redflea

vacaloca said:


> Been on 1.8 using imoseryon's leanKernel, 800/900/1000/1100/1200 mV and noticed much less battery usage.
> 
> Does anyone recommend the kernel that comes with this ROM better? If so, why? Also, what are stock voltages for it? Didn't see any kernel info in the OP.


JD, kernel author, has his own thread here...might want to check there.

I'm using the JD kernel with Smartassv2 governor, and this is the smoothest my phone has ever run. Voltages at 800-1200 set in setCPU.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

When you quote those voltages that's the lowest you uv? So no sleep profile or other at 350? Just trying to determine how to set these up in setcpu


----------



## dhy8386

And no Oc? Did you try?


----------



## Redflea

JRJ442 said:


> Basically just the text app but with black background and white letters. I'm gonna try it after I flash 2.0. I'll report back a lil later


Or Handcent, has a blacked out mode, includes a sms popup that is great as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579

AlpineM3 said:


> Post back with an update
> 
> I'll be tinkering with Set CPU, maybe that'll speed things up
> 
> Update: Set CPU seems to have sped things up a bit on 1.9, might just be me but I'm pretty sure of it.
> 
> Hey DT, what are your settings on Set CPU if you're running it? Using on demand, smart tushy, interactive? What's the best combo you've seen on this kernel?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


While I'm not DT, I actually recommend the default interactive for the best performance/battery ratio. Ondemand,sav2 and lagfree even seem to jump up speeds even just watching setcpu. So my vote is interactive (funny as I like SA governors on my incredible).


----------



## Redflea

dhy8386 said:


> And no Oc? Did you try?


It defaults to 1350, IIRC, that's where im running it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

Redflea said:


> It defaults to 1350, IIRC, that's where im running it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok cause you said 800-1200 so I am learning what all this mean and optimal setups. Thanks.


----------



## Redflea

dhy8386 said:


> When you quote those voltages that's the lowest you uv? So no sleep profile or other at 350? Just trying to determine how to set these up in setcpu


Voltages and CPU speed are two different things...

CPU is set to 350 min, 1350 max, also have profile to ramp down to 920 max when on a call, and 700 max when screen is off.

Voltages are set for each clock speed...800 for 350, etc. up to 1200 for 1350 clock speed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

tiny4579 said:


> While I'm not DT, I actually recommend the default interactive for the best performance/battery ratio. Ondemand,sav2 and lagfree even seem to jump up speeds even just watching setcpu. So my vote is interactive (funny as I like SA governors on my incredible).


Thanks! 
Currently on SA, feels snappy! Question - did u check the start on boot box?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

dhy8386 said:


> Ok cause you said 800-1200 so I am learning what all this mean and optimal setups. Thanks.


Yup, voltages vs clock speed. Two different tabs in SetCPU.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yakitori

Funny how everyone who has a problem is immediately dismissed and faultef as user error....or not checkin md5 lol.

After reverting back to my stock rom where wallet was working....i get the secure element not responding. Im goinh to flash 2.0 but it wont matter because ghis is not a software issue
...it means i have to get a new phone. I am in my 14 day period. However my reason for returning wont be valid due to gwallet being an unapproved app.

Alao i had over 30 bucks on my card that i cant get back now.

After i get the new phone i will not be usibg goigle wallet until the approved version is available.


----------



## Redflea

So no one was surprised as me to see the unannounced Advanced Power Menu (APM) on 1.9?









Very cool addition...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> So no one was surprised as me to see the unannounced Advanced Power Menu (APM) on 1.9?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool addition...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LMAO.. It has had APM since 1.6.


----------



## Redflea

yakitori said:


> Funny how everyone who has a problem is immediately dismissed and faultef as user error....or not checkin md5 lol.
> 
> After reverting back to my stock rom where wallet was working....i get the secure element not responding. Im goinh to flash 2.0 but it wont matter because ghis is not a software issue
> ...it means i have to get a new phone. I am in my 14 day period. However my reason for returning wont be valid due to gwallet being an unapproved app.
> 
> Alao i had over 30 bucks on my card that i cant get back now.
> 
> After i get the new phone i will not be usibg goigle wallet until the approved version is available.


Multiple folks confirmed that flashing 2.0 fixed the issue...

Also, you know that flashing ROMs and using unofficial sw always has risks...it's our decision to do so, the risks are on us.









But you should be fine after 2.0.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Redflea said:


> So no one was surprised as me to see the unannounced Advanced Power Menu (APM) on 1.9?
> 
> Very cool addition...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How do you do this on 1.9? Have you updated your kernel using the updater?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> LMAO.. It has had APM since 1.6.


No way, dude, not possible!







I swear that I've used the power menu and not seen it until last night...bizarre.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

gearsofwar said:


> How do you do this on 1.9? Have you updated your kernel using the updater?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Hold down and then release the power button...built in, no change required.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> No way, dude, not possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that I've used the power menu and not seen it until last night...bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL.. I coded it in the same time I coded the Toggles in. Check the Change Log.


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> No way, dude, not possible! I swear that I've used the power menu and not seen it until last night...bizarre.
> 
> Not in the change log, you should add it...oh, it's in 1.5....I am still in denial on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> No way, dude, not possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that I've used the power menu and not seen it until last night...bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


*V1.5*
** New Kernel Faux TK .5B3*
** Added Power Toggles in Pull Down*
** Added Advanced Power Menu*
** New RAMDisk Tweaks*
** Build Prop Tweaks/Edits*
** Upgrade and Fixed Google Plus*
** Added and Rebuilt Modded Trebucht Launcher With Home and Launcher Settings*
** Tightened up everything to smooth it out*
** NUKED Market Restore (Bug Issues) Sorry Boys and Girls. Get AppMonster.







*
** Other Misc here and there*

*LMAO*


----------



## niugnep

My first post! First off, let me say thank you for all of your work on this. This has been an amazing ROM by far and we are all lucky to have something this great so soon after the official Verizon launch! I am glad I didn't have to wait long to jump into a custom ROM of this quality.

The 1.9 update with the new default kernel was the first time that CifsManager began working for me. I was really stoked as I had been trying my damnedest to get it to work since I got this phone. However, 2.0 broke it again. I reverted back to my 1.9 NANDROID backup and can see that both 1.9 and 2.0 contain the same cifs.ko file in /system/lib/modules/ (CifsManager also worked after the restore). I then upgraded yet again to 2.0 and yet again it is broken. Anyone got any ideas on how I can get it working again without reverting back to 1.9?

p.s. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jiibus

PaulG1488 said:


> Just get titanium backup problem solved
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I have that, but like DT has said, TiBu has it's issues and Market Restore would almost guarantee compatibility.

So again I ask ya, DT, think you'll be able to get Market Restore working?


----------



## yakitori

Redflea said:


> Multiple folks confirmed that flashing 2.0 fixed the issue...
> 
> Also, you know that flashing ROMs and using unofficial sw always has risks...it's our decision to do so, the risks are on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you should be fine after 2.0.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Im aware of the risks. Doesnt mean it doesnt suck. Im trying 2.0 but from what ive read the hardware componet gets locked. Itd not software related.

Suspected cause is trying to initiate gwallet if nfc is off or borked. I see folks weee having nfc problems .


----------



## gearsofwar

Hello,

Kind of confused here. Mine is running great on 1.9 but I always want to be updated with DT's rom.

Do I have to download this or its just a fix for new comers?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## JRJ442

Redflea said:


> Or Handcent, has a blacked out mode, includes a sms popup that is great as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was thinking of trying that too. Always loved handcent on my Bionic.


----------



## bjanow

Well I must say this is so much fun. Flashing multiple times / day each time with improvements, fixes and mods. Thanks so much for this, I was getting totally bored with the stock stuff. I was holding off on donating because I wanted to make sure this was really worth it. (ok, ok, just kidding. I knew it was from the first flash of 1.8) Figured a Christmas donation was as apropos and a midnight flash.

So here are just a couple of questions. I'm a little confused about the mods to the buttons. I love the buttons with the menu option on the bottom and the batt %. I would like a set of blue buttons with a circle battery yet keeping all the buttons including the menu. Is that available somewhere that doesn't break anything else? I would also like to get rid of the search bar and reclaim the space without using another launcher. Not sure if its possible and certainly not a priority as this rom dev is more important.

I went ahead and flashed Imo's brand new 1.1 kernel a few minutes ago, enabled zram and I'm using hotplug governor. OC'd to the max too. I totally love this stuff, thanks DT. Donation coming in a minute or two. Merry Christmas.


----------



## xsnappsx

AlpineM3 said:


> Post back with an update
> 
> I'll be tinkering with Set CPU, maybe that'll speed things up
> 
> Update: Set CPU seems to have sped things up a bit on 1.9, might just be me but I'm pretty sure of it.
> 
> Hey DT, what are your settings on Set CPU if you're running it? Using on demand, smart tushy, interactive? What's the best combo you've seen on this kernel?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry for the long delay, was opening presents! But yes, I did the same thing to, that is I ran setcpu and started using the smartassv2, (first time using it some I'm not entirely sure what I am doing with it). However, by doing so I have noticed smoother transitions as well snappier keystrokes in SMS. I'll give it some more time before deciding if I will up to 2.0.


----------



## droidth3ory

yakitori said:


> Im aware of the risks. Doesnt mean it doesnt suck. Im trying 2.0 but from what ive read the hardware componet gets locked. Itd not software related.
> 
> Suspected cause is trying to initiate gwallet if nfc is off or borked. I see folks weee having nfc problems .


It was the way the kernel installed in 1.9 that was breaking it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

xsnappsx said:


> Sorry for the long delay, was opening presents! But yes, I did the same thing to, that is I ran setcpu and started using the smartassv2, (first time using it some I'm not entirely sure what I am doing with it). However, by doing so I have noticed smoother transitions as well snappier keystrokes in SMS. I'll give it some more time before deciding if I will up to 2.0.


+1
I'm on the same boat....was ready to revert back to 1.9, but Set CPU seems to have taken care of the lag. As usual, 1.9 is incredibly stable and now fast as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yakitori

I dont think its going to repair my element by flashing 2.0 because restoring my nandroid didnt work. Will see. Bout to flash now...be back i like 5-10 minutes


----------



## Ryezen

yakitori said:


> Funny how everyone who has a problem is immediately dismissed and faultef as user error....or not checkin md5 lol.
> 
> After reverting back to my stock rom where wallet was working....i get the secure element not responding. Im goinh to flash 2.0 but it wont matter because ghis is not a software issue
> ...it means i have to get a new phone. I am in my 14 day period. However my reason for returning wont be valid due to gwallet being an unapproved app.
> 
> Alao i had over 30 bucks on my card that i cant get back now.
> 
> After i get the new phone i will not be usibg goigle wallet until the approved version is available.


Yaki,

Did you at least try flashing 2.0 first to see if it's an issue before taking the phone back to VZW? I understand that your situation sucked; and I feel lucky, but it might help the rest of those experiencing the problem if we can get a solid vector on whether flashing 2.0 fixes the NFC problems for all users. Thanks!


----------



## tiny4579

niugnep said:


> My first post! First off, let me say thank you for all of your work on this. This has been an amazing ROM by far and we are all lucky to have something this great so soon after the official Verizon launch! I am glad I didn't have to wait long to jump into a custom ROM of this quality.
> 
> The 1.9 update with the new default kernel was the first time that CifsManager began working for me. I was really stoked as I had been trying my damnedest to get it to work since I got this phone. However, 2.0 broke it again. I reverted back to my 1.9 NANDROID backup and can see that both 1.9 and 2.0 contain the same cifs.ko file in /system/lib/modules/ (CifsManager also worked after the restore). I then upgraded yet again to 2.0 and yet again it is broken. Anyone got any ideas on how I can get it working again without reverting back to 1.9?
> 
> p.s. Merry Christmas!


Re-flash the 1.0.5 kernel. My suspicion is the kernel modules for that kernel release weren't baked in 2.0.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579

AlpineM3 said:


> Thanks!
> Currently on SA, feels snappy! Question - did u check the start on boot box?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did but the only reason I did that is because I OC at 1.35.

SA may be snappy but you will probably get better battery on interactive. If you're curious try both for a day using your phone in as similar conditions as you can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

yakitori said:


> I dont think its going to repair my element by flashing 2.0 because restoring my nandroid didnt work. Will see. Bout to flash now...be back i like 5-10 minutes


Make sure you wipe first...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

bjanow said:


> Well I must say this is so much fun. Flashing multiple times / day each time with improvements, fixes and mods. Thanks so much for this, I was getting totally bored with the stock stuff. I was holding off on donating because I wanted to make sure this was really worth it. (ok, ok, just kidding. I knew it was from the first flash of 1.8) Figured a Christmas donation was as apropos and a midnight flash.
> 
> So here are just a couple of questions. I'm a little confused about the mods to the buttons. I love the buttons with the menu option on the bottom and the batt %. I would like a set of blue buttons with a circle battery yet keeping all the buttons including the menu. Is that available somewhere that doesn't break anything else? I would also like to get rid of the search bar and reclaim the space without using another launcher. Not sure if its possible and certainly not a priority as this rom dev is more important.
> 
> I went ahead and flashed Imo's brand new 1.1 kernel a few minutes ago, enabled zram and I'm using hotplug governor. OC'd to the max too. I totally love this stuff, thanks DT. Donation coming in a minute or two. Merry Christmas.


Go to my post read every thing in op, see pictures for clarification what u want is already made. All of my zygote mods made from droidtheory apks nothing Is broke, includes all menus and toggles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

I apologize if this question has been answered but I'm just curious as to what is so great about the JDREO kernel compared to the one used on 1.8? I'm just wondering! Love your work and have a very TH3ORY Christmas!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigeric828

2.0 has the newest kernel too right?

whats everybodies voltages at?


----------



## xsnappsx

tiny4579 said:


> I did but the only reason I did that is because I OC at 1.35.
> 
> SA may be snappy but you will probably get better battery on interactive. If you're curious try both for a day using your phone in as similar conditions as you can.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I inherently thought as well. Going to see what the results are after a days use. I just calibrated the battery after flashing 1.9, so currently doing the drain down till depletion. Would assume I'll get more accurate results after going through the cycle.


----------



## Izord

DT, when finding your spot, do you run just 25 above the error voltage or 50 for stability?


----------



## Ryezen

Hate the idea that some of these folks feel they've actually borked their phones so badly they have to return them for the NFC issue. Seems crazy that something with an unlocked bootloader/root couldn't be restored/repaired somehow. Fingers crossed for you, Yaki.


----------



## Ryezen

Izord said:


> DT, when finding your spot, do you run 25 above the error voltage or 50?


In an earlier post, he stated he uses 25.


----------



## ronimous

Still looking for the wallpaper in the screenshots in the OP. My phone won't be complete without it.


----------



## Fatsix

I don't see a buy DT a drink and a pack of smokes on the first page......Btw. Happy Festivus everyone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yakitori

Have u guys ever looked into the secure element error? Its nit fixable by any files. The actual nfc hardware element is locked for good on ur phone if u get that.

2.0....doesn't fix it either.

The only solution is to exchange the phone. Looks like a trip to vzw tomorrow.


----------



## toxa24

yakitori said:


> Have u guys ever looked into the secure element error? Its nit fixable by any files. The actual nfc hardware element is locked for good on ur phone if u get that.
> 
> 2.0....doesn't fix it either.
> 
> The only solution is to exchange the phone. Looks like a trip to vzw tomorrow.


Your baseband version is different from mine, and I've been running theory's rom since 1.5. I have EK06/EK04, and you have EK04/EK02 for some reason. Just saying...


----------



## Izord

What voltages can you 1200Mhz at? I've been running the stress test for five minutes at 600 mV no errors.

But then phone rebooted running stress test at 920 @ 600mV. Why?


----------



## Ryezen

toxa24 said:


> Your baseband version is different from mine, and I've been running theory's rom since 1.5. I have EK06/EK04, and you have EK04/EK02 for some reason. Just saying...


Yaki,

Doubt it will make much difference, but maybe try flashing the 4.03 radios? Looks like you're running the older ones. Could be because of your previous attempts to return to stock; not sure. Seems a shame that not even SBF methods can fix your problem.


----------



## euphoriq

Just wondering but what is a governor? What is this Smartassv2 thing i've been reading about?


----------



## david617

Just want to throw in my two cents into the whole NFC issue.

Before I start, DroidTh3ory, I loved your Rom on the thunderbolt and I'm excited to see what you'll do with the GNex. This is what i love about Android. Thank you.

I'm on 1.9 coming from HD Revolution, and my NFC is broken. I followed the instructions to the letter.

Although checking the md5 is very important, is it logical to say that a large body of people who have the exact same stories and symptoms (HD rev + super wipe = no NFC) are all dealing with human error, and the file randomly got corrupted for everyone, and it affects them the same??
Isn't it more logical to assume that there is an issue coming from that rom, and/or with super wipe? 
Also, there was a post where the person tried to restore a Nandroid, but that didn't help. Can this have affected the hardware?

Can I get some feed back from people who had HD Revolution and used SuperWipe before coming to this rom.

I'm going to flash 2.0 now, I'll post back if it fixes NFC or not.
ps. the md5 checks out, flashing now

edit - NFC is toggle-able in the settings. Looks like 2.0 fixed it.


----------



## BFirebird101

euphoriq said:


> Just wondering but what is a governor? What is this Smartassv2 thing i've been reading about?


I also would like to know this as well as well if somebody could post a link to download. Thanks









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

tiny4579 said:


> Re-flash the 1.0.5 kernel. My suspicion is the kernel modules for that kernel release weren't baked in 2.0.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Using your recommendation except with the 1.0.0.5 JDK kernel, fixed me right up. Thanks!!


----------



## Ryezen

Yaki,

I think most people that had the NFC problems were coming from a different ROM/Kernel over to this one. What previous ROM were you running, before coming to Zygot3?


----------



## toxa24

david617 said:


> Just want to throw in my two cents into the whole NFC issue.
> 
> Before I start, DroidTh3ory, I loved your Rom on the thunderbolt and I'm excited to see what you'll do with the GNex. This is what i love about Android. Thank you.
> 
> I'm on 1.9 coming from HD Revolution, and my NFC is broken. I followed the instructions to the letter.
> 
> Although checking the md5 is very important, is it logical to say that a large body of people who have the exact same stories and symptoms (HD rev + super wipe = no NFC) are all dealing with human error, and the file randomly got corrupted for everyone, and it affects them the same??
> Isn't it more logical to assume that there is an issue coming from that rom, and/or with super wipe?
> Also, there was a post where the person tried to restore a Nandroid, but that didn't help. Can this have affected the hardware?
> 
> Can I get some feed back from people who had HD Revolution and used SuperWipe before coming to this rom.
> 
> I'm going to flash 2.0 now, I'll post back if it fixes NFC or not.
> ps. the md5 checks out, flashing now


I came from revolution and used the superwipe and have been on this rom since 1.5 and no issues. In fact I used superwipe before flashing 1.6 and 1.7, thinking it does something different than factory reset. After superwipe I also wiped cache and delvik. Starting with 1.8 I haven't used superwipe. Hope it helps


----------



## niugnep

Since I keep seeing this asked...
Hope this helps. Taken from: http://www.setcpu.com/#7
Someone also linked this one earlier: http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/

*7. CPU Scaling Governors*
CPU governors control exactly how the CPU scales between your "max" and "min" set frequencies. Most kernels have "ondemand" and "performance." The availability
*ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
*interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
*conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
*performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
*powersave -* Available in some kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "min" set value at all times.
*userspace* *- *A method for controlling the CPU speed that isn't currently used by SetCPU. For best results, do not use the userspace governor.
*smartass* *- *Included in some custom kernels. The smartass governor effectively gives the phone an automatic Screen Off profile, keeping speeds at a minimum when the phone is idle.


----------



## bjanow

runandhide05 said:


> Go to my post read every thing in op, see pictures for clarification what u want is already made. All of my zygote mods made from droidtheory apks nothing Is broke, includes all menus and toggles


Thanks, I have read that OP about 20 times and I must be laming out. I can't see any pics of the mods on the page. I do see a little picture of 4 screens but it's not showing well on my laptop. I don't see any launcher option with the little dots for menu option on any of them. I'm sorry, I don't want to cause problems.


----------



## euphoriq

niugnep said:


> Since I keep seeing this asked...
> Hope this helps. Taken from: http://www.setcpu.com/#7
> Someone also linked this one earlier: http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/
> 
> *7. CPU Scaling Governors*
> CPU governors control exactly how the CPU scales between your "max" and "min" set frequencies. Most kernels have "ondemand" and "performance." The availability
> *ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
> *interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
> *conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
> *performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
> *powersave -* Available in some kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "min" set value at all times.
> *userspace* *- *A method for controlling the CPU speed that isn't currently used by SetCPU. For best results, do not use the userspace governor.
> *smartass* *- *Included in some custom kernels. The smartass governor effectively gives the phone an automatic Screen Off profile, keeping speeds at a minimum when the phone is idle.


So do we have to download setcpu in order to use these governors?


----------



## heffzilla

For those with questions about governors, here is some good information.,http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/ this is not the included kernel, but the descriptions apply universally. Use setcpu to adjust to your liking.

puppies are dying

sorry, I type slow and he beat me to it, Ima tard


----------



## Izord

What are you all using? Nova or Trebuchet?


----------



## euphoriq

heffzilla said:


> For those with questions about governors, here is some good information.,http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/ this is not the included kernel, but the descriptions apply universally. Use setcpu to adjust to your liking.
> 
> puppies are dying
> 
> sorry, I type slow and he beat me to it, Ima tard


What does Zygot3 2.0 have?


----------



## xsnappsx

Izord said:


> What are you all using? Nova or Trebuchet?


I'm using the included trebuchet, but was just about to ask what the compatibility of nova is with this latest 1.9 release. I would really like to have simple text icons for the bottom row, I can make icons, but it won't let me move them down there. I assume this is because I have no launcher installed at the moment.


----------



## 2defmouze

Have been in Atlantic city since Friday afternoon.. just spent the entire drive back to NY reading the 24 new pages in this thread Jesus christ... looks like I've got a lot to look forward to when I get to flash in a few hrs... I'm still on 1.6 FFS!!

Merry Xmas everyone!

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## isawu

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to DT. Kinda new to ROM's everything seems to be working well. Looking forward to a new journey thanks to everyone for your comments... Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Nasty64

Izord said:


> What are you all using? Nova or Trebuchet?


I've been using Nova, but am trying ADW EX to see how it works on ICS. So far so good.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kirizan

xsnappsx said:


> I'm using the included trebuchet, but was just about to ask what the compatibility of nova is with this latest 1.9 release. I would really like to have simple text icons for the bottom row, I can make icons, but it won't let me move them down there. I assume this is because I have no launcher installed at the moment.


I am currently using Nova and have had no problems. Once I copied it over to a system app, it was FCing a lot, but a reboot fixed all problems.


----------



## david617

looks like 2.0 fixed Wallet for me. Won't know for sure until I use it, but it setup and registered perfectly.


----------



## gearsofwar

How do you know when you get NFC? Been seeing this and I'm just trying to understand

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Ryezen

david617 said:


> looks like 2.0 fixed Wallet for me. Won't know for sure until I use it, but it setup and registered perfectly.


Good to hear! Not sure why that's not fixing the issue for everyone, but congrats!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

damn, 2.0 already out, flashy now.


----------



## xsnappsx

kirizan said:


> I am currently using Nova and have had no problems. Once I copied it over to a system app, it was FCing a lot, but a reboot fixed all problems.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up! Looking to really customize the look and feel with that minimalist approach.


----------



## igotgame

Battery life is awesome now with the new kernel/Rom/voltage lowering...lovin it


----------



## Redflea

euphoriq said:


> What does Zygot3 2.0 have?


Read the OP. It's all there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

yay, 2.0!


----------



## ronnieruff

euphoriq said:


> So do we have to download setcpu in order to use these governors?


No frills CPU is free

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## BFirebird101

NEED ADVICE OR HELP. I have updated kernel and everything but for some reason there is just lag all of a sudden on notification bar and scrolling through app drawer which wasn't present when I was running 1.8. I understand this has nothing to do with th3ory which is why I'm asking the community what I should do. I have setcpu and have set a few profiles but other people are apparently doing other things with voltages or something to get their system "just right" and I would be very thankful if someone would tell me what I need to do. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

Enough with the arguing guys...really clogging this thread up. Can you just take it to PMs or something?

This is the only ROM I have used for my Nexus and jumped on at 1.8 and am loving it so far!!!

Keep up the great work!

BTW these updates are kick tushy!!! How much adderall have you been taking ? I swear your not sleeping haha


----------



## gearsofwar

igotgame said:


> Battery life is awesome now with the new kernel/Rom/voltage lowering...lovin it


Did you update using the updater?


----------



## euphoriq

Using antutu cpu would it be safe to put scaling on SmartassV2, with 1350 max and 350 min? and apply on boot?

What are the best settings?


----------



## runandhide05

yakitori said:


> go back to xda douchnozzle.
> 
> you obviously dont know anyting about the issue if you keep saying that google "files" will restore things. stfu and gtfo now. Someone who suggests the nfc and google wallet is effected by baseband doesnt have a clue. I get better reception on 4.0.2 radios...period...which is why I use them.
> 
> First of all if suspected that an inactive NFC module and attempting to initialize google wallet causes the secure element to break. Effing period.
> 
> done deal. Dont censor or support the censor of an issue that arose as a result of flashing a rom with a broken nfc.
> 
> Its pertinent....its a result of broken nfc...and it borked my phone....which has to be exchanged. To me...thats pretty important news that other folks shouldve known before flashing something.


Deep breath... 
Thanks for reporting your problem. Please keep it civil guys, most of us are here u help, in every op on every rom Theres a warning. You know that bugs happen, some worse than others. If it is in fact broke for u you will still be able to use your phone today, then do what I need to tomorrow. 
Also if u think its truly broke , doing a nano restore is not the way to test that, try a 100 percent back to stock flash with Odin or fastboot. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

*JD KERNEL Updater Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS To Update to the Latest Kernel Versions Easy!!)*
Open the App
Go to Settings
Enable ALL KERNELS
Check For Update
Download (Loction is JDKERNEL Folder)
DO NOT USE THE APPLY
Hit Install Later
Reboot into CWR
Wipe Cache and Dalvik ONLY!!
Flash it (It will be in the JD Kernel Folder)
Enjoy
Hey guys, question on the updater. When I click on the app, I'm trying to look for the setting but the only thing I can find is configurations and the main screen is check now.

Should I go to Kernel update settings or advance settings....sorry confused. Just being careful


----------



## BFirebird101

I had to reflash the kernel from jd's page before it showed an update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## s004kcg

Anyone having issues making purchases from Android Market, i am getting an error, free stuff and updates are no problem.


----------



## yakitori

runandhide05 said:


> Deep breath...
> Thanks for reporting your problem. Please keep it civil guys, most of us are here u help, in every op on every rom Theres a warning. You know that bugs happen, some worse than others. If it is in fact broke for u you will still be able to use your phone today, then do what I need to tomorrow.
> Also if u think its truly broke , doing a nano restore is not the way to test that, try a 100 percent back to stock flash with Odin or fastboot.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


in the process of doing that now. computer is not recognizing adb devices. Im looking for the samsung drivers as we speak.


----------



## oneninja

I too have been experiencing horrible lag when scrolling and texting. Can anyone out their help us who are having this same problem


----------



## Jaben2

Hopefully flashing back to stock will help. That would be a real relief for people. GL yak


----------



## NattyBee

Is it just me or is the rom noticeably slower/less smooth than 1.8? Because it definitely is on my phone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

I just wiped cache and dalvik before flashing over 1.8 and it's running perfectly for me. Maybe a little bit of lag, but I'm assuming that has to do with the undervolted kernel? Based on my use, battery life seems improved already.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## amoeller

On previous versions of this rom I was having huge stability issues. I ended up fastbooting the entire phone to stock and now I have no issues. Just make sure your virtual sd is backed up because it will wipe it when flashing the userdata.img.


----------



## runandhide05

yakitori said:


> in the process of doing that now. computer is not recognizing adb devices. Im looking for the samsung drivers as we speak.


Fast boot link 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-dec-23-2011/page__unlockUserAgent__1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## megarek

There is an updated Trebuchet in fit's cm9 kang that works very well


----------



## xsnappsx

oneninja said:


> Is it just me or is the rom noticeably slower/less smooth than 1.8? Because it definitely is on my phone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I noticed it as well. What I did to remedy this, or at least what seems to be a fix is installing setcpu and using one of govenors. I'm using smartassv2 at the moment, but did a battery calibration beforehand, so I can't give you guys true battery information as of yet. This however, did seem to make smooth transitions as well as typing.


----------



## Ryezen

megarek said:


> There is an updated Trebuchet in fit's cm9 kang that works very well


Flashable link please?


----------



## Steven58

2.0 battery lasts a lot longer for me.

2.0.14-jdkernal-ga347953
[email protected] #8

^is what's being indicated as my kernal. Is this correct?


----------



## BFirebird101

Can someone explain benefits of jdreos kernel over apex and vice versa please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## flip

niugnep said:


> Since I keep seeing this asked...
> Hope this helps. Taken from: http://www.setcpu.com/#7
> Someone also linked this one earlier: http://rootzwiki.com...botgv004dec-17/
> 
> *7. CPU Scaling Governors*
> CPU governors control exactly how the CPU scales between your "max" and "min" set frequencies. Most kernels have "ondemand" and "performance." The availability
> *ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
> *interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
> *conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
> *performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
> *powersave -* Available in some kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "min" set value at all times.
> *userspace* *- *A method for controlling the CPU speed that isn't currently used by SetCPU. For best results, do not use the userspace governor.
> *smartass* *- *Included in some custom kernels. The smartass governor effectively gives the phone an automatic Screen Off profile, keeping speeds at a minimum when the phone is idle.


Dude good shit, I've always wanted to know the exact on what's the difference, thanx for this info, saving in my notes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

Steven58 said:


> 2.0 battery lasts a lot longer for me.
> 
> 2.0.14-jdkernal-ga347953
> [email protected] #8
> 
> ^is what's being indicated as my kernal. Is this correct?


Mine shows 3.0.14


----------



## vcapezio

Getting some random reboots..had one on 2.0 and a few on 1.8 last night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

Does anyone know the best frequencies when using smartass v2?


----------



## Steven58

Ryezen said:


> Mine shows 3.0.14


Typo. So does mine. Ty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

Since when we update the ROM, we are not wiping data, do we need to be at 100% battery to not mess up the battery calibration?

Just asking because I always flash at 100% battery with a new ROM to keep battery stats accurate.


----------



## gearsofwar

Ryezen said:


> Mine shows 3.0.14


Same here


----------



## BFirebird101

euphoriq said:


> Does anyone know the best frequencies when using smartass v2?


I second this as well because I flashed apex back but apparently jdreos is better but idk how to really set the voltages correctly etc but apex seems more stable without having to tweak anything. Would love a walkthrough of setting up jdreos correctly. I can understand some may not want to type that info but it would benefit a lot of us! Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

Mobile right now can't multil link but to answer about my mods for the 100th time here is a nice easy to understand picture









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee

Has anyone noticed that when your phone goes to landscape when you're using the search bar, the font looks kind of screwy? Whenever I do, there are vertical lines on both edges of every letter when I type. But it only seems to be in landscape mode because it never happens on portrait. Thoughts?


----------



## toxa24

BFirebird101 said:


> I second this as well because I flashed apex back but apparently jdreos is better but idk how to really set the voltages correctly etc but apex seems more stable without having to tweak anything. Would love a walkthrough of setting up jdreos correctly
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've had mine set up at 775,875,975,1075,1175 and no problems since last night midnight. I had my battery charged up to 100% before flashing, and I already drained it completely. Now recharging back to 100% with phone off. I use interactive governor, as it is running smoother than smartassV2 for me. I also read somewhere that there is no need for smartass as our phones set to 700 when screen is off by default.


----------



## xsnappsx

Smootee said:


> Has anyone noticed that when your phone goes to landscape when you're using the search bar, the font looks kind of screwy? Whenever I do, there are vertical lines on both edges of every letter when I type. But it only seems to be in landscape mode because it never happens on portrait. Thoughts?


What version are you on? Im on 1.9 and not seeing this issue.


----------



## gearsofwar

Let me try interactive. What's the difference with interactive vs interactive?


----------



## BFirebird101

toxa24 said:


> I've had mine set up at 775,875,975,1075,1175 and no problems since last night midnight. I had my battery charged up to 100% before flashing, and I already drained it completely. Now recharging back to 100% with phone off. I use interactive governor, as it is running smoother than smartassV2 for me. I also read somewhere that there is no need for smartass as our phones set to 700 when screen is off by default.


And there's no lag or anything? Excellent thanks! One more quicky: what is the point of undervolting and did you just mess with those values until you found numbers you liked? I would assume it helps battery life I just don't see how undervolting could keep the phone running smooth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I am running SmartassV2 and undervolted to 1200 through 800 and I am not experiencing any lag or anything. Everything is running very smoothly and the battery life is excellent. Considering the battery isn't really even calibrated yet, this is great!

The thing that sticks out to me with the kernel/rom combination is on my graph of battery use, my awake time ALWAYS corresponds with my Screen On time on the graph...on other kernels/roms the awake time on the graph would have marks when the screen wasn't even on even though I have everything possible off (sync, nfc, location services, etc..)

This thing rocks.


----------



## Izord

What about the interactiveX governor?


----------



## euphoriq

So which is better smartass or interactive?
Im using CPU master free and i have it on smartass V2 with min of 350MHz and max of 1350 MHz.

Is this fine?


----------



## Izord

I did a lot of stress testing in the kernel thread.

Here's what I'm running for now.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I'm going to ditch the SmartassV2 governor and go to the interactive or interactive X governor. Set the gov with NoFrills CPU control.


----------



## toxa24

BFirebird101 said:


> And there's no lag or anything? Excellent thanks! One more quicky: what is the point of undervolting and did you just mess with those values until you found numbers you liked? I would assume it helps battery life I just don't see how undervolting could keep the phone running smooth
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that people had their devices at 800-1200, so I tried that, no issues, so I lowered by 50 each slot and the phone froze. So I upped by 25 from there, and no issues so far.


----------



## igotgame

Just try the governers and see what you like. Yes SmartassV2 with 350-1350 is fine, that is what I am currently running.

Here is a brief description of each:

Smartass: ramps down when screen is off
InteractiveX: Interactive governor with the ability to ramp down on sleep
LAgFree: based off of conservative governor
Hotplug: same principles of ondemand/interactive.


----------



## BFirebird101

igotgame said:


> I am running SmartassV2 and undervolted to 1200 through 800 and I am not experiencing any lag or anything. Everything is running very smoothly and the battery life is excellent.


Your settings worked perfectly thank you so much! Question: what is the point and affect on phone if your voltage is under your set processor speed compared to over voltage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

Izord said:


> I did a lot of stress testing in the kernel thread.
> 
> Here's what I'm running for now.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> I'm going to ditch the SmartassV2 governor and go to the interactive or interactive X governor. Set the gov with NoFrills CPU control.


Very interested to see how this works for you over next few days battery vs lag. Like the settings.

Smartass for me for now cause its the smoothest I have found. But no battery testing yet.

I would pay a few bucks for someone like anandtech to do a comprehensive test on these governors. I don't trust my perception vs cold hard data.


----------



## Izord

BFirebird101 said:


> Your settings worked perfectly thank you so much! Question: what is the point and affect on phone if your voltage is under your set processor speed compared to over voltage?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Battery savings. Less heat.


----------



## igotgame

BFirebird101 said:


> Your settings worked perfectly thank you so much! Question: what is the point and affect on phone if your voltage is under your set processor speed compared to over voltage?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What the guy said above..primary reason to undervolt is battery savings.


----------



## toxa24

Here (post #84) is what imoseyon, dev of leankernel, had to say about governors:"*gnexus has a built in screen_off_max_freq at 700mhz. No need for my X governors anymore. 







" *


----------



## Izord

dhy8386 said:


> Very interested to see how this works for you over next few days battery vs lag. Like the settings.
> 
> Smartass for me for now cause its the smoothest I have found. But no battery testing yet.
> 
> I would pay a few bucks for someone like anandtech to do a comprehensive test on these governors. I don't trust my perception vs cold hard data.


I'm not sure if SmartAssV2 plays with the voltage on it's screen off 'profile'. I don't want that. Like my volts where I set them. InteractiveX seems a tad more responsive.

I read that interactive ramps up to full speed instantly from idle so you have that response when you need it. Unlike OnDemand which ramps up step by step. Not sure about the ramp profile of SmartAss. Anyone know the ramp profiles?


----------



## Izord

toxa24 said:


> Here (post #84) is what imoseyon, dev of leankernel, had to say about governors:"*gnexus has a built in screen_off_max_freq at 700mhz. No need for my X governors anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " *


Thanks, I'll be using Interactive then. No need for SmartassV2 or InteractiveX.


----------



## itstee

Izord said:


> I did a lot of stress testing in the kernel thread.
> 
> Here's what I'm running for now.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> I'm going to ditch the SmartassV2 governor and go to the interactive or interactive X governor. Set the gov with NoFrills CPU control.


i'm trying this out.


----------



## toxa24

Izord said:


> Thanks, I'll be using Interactive then. No need for SmartassV2 or InteractiveX.


No problem, glad to help. I tried the two above as well, and it seems to me that plain interactive is better for my phone.


----------



## reverepats

Izord said:


> I did a lot of stress testing in the kernel thread.
> 
> Here's what I'm running for now.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> I'm going to ditch the SmartassV2 governor and go to the interactive or interactive X governor. Set the gov with NoFrills CPU control.


Yeah I ditched the smartass GOv also and went with interactive. What a notible difference. Cause I did a fresh flash of 2.0 and kept getting the lag while scrolling and what not. Interactive is working great now for me. Batt life is good so far but too soon to tell I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

Izord said:


> I did a lot of stress testing in the kernel thread.
> 
> Here's what I'm running for now.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> I'm going to ditch the SmartassV2 governor and go to the interactive or interactive X governor. Set the gov with NoFrills CPU control.


How do i set these voltages? with SetCPU?

CPU master only lets me se a max and min why do have 5 different sets of voltages? sorry im a noob.


----------



## Redflea

Interactive, JD kernel. Pretty damn happy with this, but would like more sleep...

View attachment 13170


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

euphoriq said:


> How do i set these voltages? with SetCPU?
> 
> CPU master only lets me se a max and min why do have 5 different sets of voltages? sorry im a noob.


SetCPU


----------



## Redflea

Interactive, JD kernel. Pretty damn happy with this, but would like more sleep...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> Interactive, JD kernel. Pretty damn happy with this, but would like more sleep...
> 
> View attachment 13170
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

I'm using IMO's leankernel and it is running awesome!


----------



## b00sted

only thing this rom is missing for me is Removing VZW provisioning to allow tethering so I dont have to use a 3rd party app to do something built in. I know it is a personal pref thing but jsut one of the last icing on the cake things I am missing


----------



## euphoriq

Izord said:


> SetCPU


Okay i set the voltages under voltages and put "set on boot" now what do i do under main? it says max min and scaling []set on boot.


----------



## toxa24

euphoriq said:


> Okay i set the voltages under voltages and put "set on boot" now what do i do under main? it says max min and scaling []set on boot.


You shouldn't check "set on boot" until you have run the voltages for a couple of days to make sure they are stable. If they are not stable, you will get an infinite boot loop with set on boot


----------



## megarek

b00sted said:


> only thing this rom is missing for me is Removing VZW provisioning to allow tethering so I dont have to use a 3rd party app to do something built in. I know it is a personal pref thing but jsut one of the last icing on the cake things I am missing


Set up WifiAP as a notification shortcut using the CM9 Notification Power Widget settings -> turn on tethering from the notification bar which will bypass the VZW check -> profit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

toxa24 said:


> You shouldn't check "set on boot" until you have run the voltages for a couple of days to make sure they are stable. If they are not stable, you will get an infinite boot loop with set on boot


Okay thank you now what about the max min and scaling? What do i set that to? im using these voltages.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## miamifin33

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but I searched and didn't see anything...

Doesn't seem like the market is showing updates available for apps. I wiped Cache and Data for the Market app and it still doesn't seem to be working...

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Izord

euphoriq said:


> Okay i set the voltages under voltages and put "set on boot" now what do i do under main? it says max min and scaling []set on boot.


Just leave it at 350 and 1350. Set Scaling on interactive. Check the set on boot so it will keep the governor the next time you boot.


----------



## toxa24

euphoriq said:


> Okay thank you now what about the max min and scaling? What do i set that to?


I use interactive, and min max leave as is. If you experience lag, try lowering max to 1200.


----------



## euphoriq

toxa24 said:


> I use interactive, and min max leave as is. If you experience lag, try lowering max to 1200.


So if i don't set on boot i have to go into setcpu and apply every time right?


----------



## Izord

toxa24 said:


> You shouldn't check "set on boot" until you have run the voltages for a couple of days to make sure they are stable. If they are not stable, you will get an infinite boot loop with set on boot


Usually if it will run on a certain voltage for a while then it will boot into that voltage later. Might crash after a while.

If you try to apply a voltage it won't run at it will usually crash right then and there. But if you can run it for a few minutes or hours you're pretty safe.

Worst case scenario boot into recovery with the volume keys and reflash, but it's actually pretty hard to bork it to the point of requiring a reflash. you have to be able to apply a too low voltage and be able to click on 'set on boot' before it crashes.

You're good if you can run it for a while. Doesn't take days to figure if it will run on a given voltage.

'Stable' and 'Being able to boot' are two different things.


----------



## toxa24

euphoriq said:


> So if i don't set on boot i have to go into setcpu and apply every time right?


After reboot. The poster above states that it will boot with those settings after you run it for a while, so he might be right


----------



## Izord

euphoriq said:


> Okay thank you now what about the max min and scaling? What do i set that to? im using these voltages.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


If your phone lags at 1350 it means the chip can't handle it, so then you need to lower the max slider down to 1200. Sux.

No reason to raise the min that I know of unless you're fussy about don't want your phone to go too slow for some reason.


----------



## Izord

toxa24 said:


> After reboot. The poster above states that it will boot with those settings after you run it for a while, so he might be right


Yeah just run the Stress Test on the info tab of SetCPU for a couple of minutes. If it doesn't reboot or freeze up you're good. If it freezes pull the battery.


----------



## toxa24

Izord said:


> Usually if it will run on a certain voltage for a while then it will boot into that voltage later. Might crash after a while.
> 
> If you try to apply a voltage it won't run at it will usually crash right then and there. But if you can run it for a few minutes or hours you're pretty safe.
> 
> Worst case scenario boot into recovery with the volume keys and reflash, but it's actually pretty hard to bork it to the point of requiring a reflash. you have to be able to apply a too low voltage and be able to click on 'set on boot' before it crashes.
> 
> You're good if you can run it for a while. Doesn't take days to figure if it will run on a given voltage.
> 
> 'Stable' and 'Being able to boot' are two different things.


I ran voltages starting at 750-1150, with 100 steps, and it ran fine for a while (ran the stress test in setcpu) until I clicked on my email widget, and the phone rebooted. And once, with the same voltages, ran them for a couple of hours, then opened GPS assist app (don't remember exact name and the phone is off charging), also got a reboot.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys you should use smartassv2. Its what the greater if the kernel recommends, also, don't set screen off profiles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

You can also do like I did in the Kernel thread and Stress each Frequency Setting by lowering the max slider before each run to select the frequency you want. That way you can find the optimal voltage for each freq. But that's kind of anal and I already did it for you.


----------



## miamifin33

Great work!


----------



## BFirebird101

Has anybody figured how to sync Facebook contacts? Friend caster only will do my current contacts pictures. There are people able to get it working hopefully somebody who knows what to do will read this and rescue me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

toxa24 said:


> I ran voltages starting at 750-1150, with 100 steps, and it ran fine for a while (ran the stress test in setcpu) until I clicked on my email widget, and the phone rebooted. And once, with the same voltages, ran them for a couple of hours, then opened GPS assist app (don't remember exact name and the phone is off charging), also got a reboot.


1150 is way too low for 1350Mhz.

How long did you run the stress test for? What was the ambient temperature? Were you running GPS in a hot car with a stressed battery? Battery condition? On charger or not? Obviously the more over-voltage above minimum you go, the more leeway you have. (Up to the chip specs of course)

And it seems to be a bit of a continuum that all your voltages have to be adequate.

Theory said in a post he runs 25mV above minimum. I'm running like 50-100 above. Except for the 1350, I'm running 50 above for that.

That's overclocking for you.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Figured I'd share this, not the most screen on time but still impressive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites

I use syncmypix for picture sync

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

i gotta say man...WOW!...dont know how you could out do yourself, esp with all these damn releases in such short time.....hope you having a great xmas.....got a question...i believe someone told me in cm9 there is separate volume level hack for ringer and notifications....kind of like what it used to be but seems google combined them...do you have any plans of bringing that to this rom?

and once i get paid, i will def be making a donation....may not be much since was laid off for a while but hopefully you can get at least a 6pk with it.


----------



## toxa24

Izord said:


> 1150 is way too low for 1350Mhz.
> 
> How long did you run the stress test for? What was the ambient temperature? Were you running GPS in a hot car with a stressed battery? Battery condition? On charger or not? Obviously the more over-voltage above minimum you go, the more leeway you have. (Up to the chip specs of course)
> 
> And it seems to be a bit of a continuum that all your voltages have to be adequate.
> 
> Theory said in a post he runs 25mV above minimum. I'm running like 50-100 above. Except for the 1350, I'm running 50 above for that.
> 
> That's overclocking for you.


I was at home, on charger, battery fully charged, gps off (turned it on once to check the lower voltages), ran the stress test for about 5 min. I bumped those 25 each, and have seen no problems since last night after midnight. Was on the phone all day today, draining the battery for calibration.


----------



## cheese

cvbcbcmv said:


> Figured I'd share this, not the most screen on time but still impressive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


looks great, but a real test would be to keep 4G enabled all day. lets see what happens then


----------



## skiddingus

NattyBee said:


> Is it just me or is the rom noticeably slower/less smooth than 1.8? Because it definitely is on my phone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've been using 2.0 all day today and noticed a lag that wasn't there on 1.8 also. Must be the new kernel???


----------



## droidkevlar

ive tried stock voltage and only oc'd to 1200 using interactive and also voltage ppl have posted in here...with lil use my phone heats up right below the camera...anyone else notice this? im afraid what might happen if i use it reg


----------



## miamifin33

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but I searched and didn't see anything...

Doesn't seem like the market is showing updates available for apps. I wiped Cache and Data for the Market app and it still doesn't seem to be working...

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## toxa24

droidkevlar said:


> ive tried stock voltage and only oc'd to 1200 using interactive and also voltage ppl have posted in here...with lil use my phone heats up right below the camera...anyone else notice this? im afraid what might happen if i use it reg


I started noticing that my phone is also warmer than usual on 875-1175, 100 steps, voltage. Will run it a little longer, mayby we'll see an update.


----------



## droidth3ory

Shit isn't right and I don't like it. I am looking into it. Just doesn't feel good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

Izord said:


> Usually if it will run on a certain voltage for a while then it will boot into that voltage later. Might crash after a while.
> 
> If you try to apply a voltage it won't run at it will usually crash right then and there. But if you can run it for a few minutes or hours you're pretty safe.
> 
> Worst case scenario boot into recovery with the volume keys and reflash, but it's actually pretty hard to bork it to the point of requiring a reflash. you have to be able to apply a too low voltage and be able to click on 'set on boot' before it crashes.
> 
> You're good if you can run it for a while. Doesn't take days to figure if it will run on a given voltage.
> 
> 'Stable' and 'Being able to boot' are two different things.


Granted, I have not tried this. If you press the menu key in SetCPU it will give you directions on how to enter Safe Mode:



> When undervolting or overclocking using a custom kernel ,your phone may become unstable and crash.
> 
> This is usually normal, but can prevent the phone from booting if Set on Boot is checked or profiles are set to unstable settings.
> 
> The button below extracts an update.zip to the SD card or internal storage that toggles Safe mode for SetCPU, which prevents boot settings from being applied. Flash this zip if setCPU is preventing your phone from booting, or create a file called setcpu_safemode on your storage, /data or /data/local


So if you press the button to extract the ZIP inside of SetCPU it will stick it on your SDCard where it will stay in case you ever have to use it. So you can just use CWM to flash it if you ever get caught in a loop or you could try creating the setcpu_safemode file as well. Either way should hopefully keep you from having to reflash and losing everything. Like I said, I've never tried this. Just thought maybe it would come in handy for someone.


----------



## akellar

droidth3ory said:


> Shit isn't right and I don't like it. I am looking into it. Just doesn't feel good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I switched to franco francisco's kernel from xda and it seems much smoother. Can you tell us which init.d scripts in the rom are for the kernel and which are for the rom? Just want to remove anything that may remain from the other kernel so there's no interference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

akellar said:


> I switched to franco francisco's kernel from xda and it seems much smoother. Can you tell us which init.d scripts in the rom are for the kernel and which are for the rom? Just want to remove anything that may remain from the other kernel so there's no interference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The kernel has no barring on my scripts.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> The kernel has no barring on my scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stupid question....so if we check out another kernel, we dont have to worry about it messing anything up with your stuff? Your ROM is sweet and I dont want to risk a kernel breaking something you did...other than kernel stuff


----------



## mund

Any chance of getting wifi tether hack built-in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

mund said:


> Any chance of getting wifi tether hack built-in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just install this...works for me....

http://android-wifi-tether.googlecode.com/files/wifi_tether_v3_1-pre110.apk


----------



## datsyuk

GTA is working with this ROM and kernel, would I be able to flash another kernel without breaking the game?


----------



## ronnieruff

miamifin33 said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but I searched and didn't see anything...
> 
> Doesn't seem like the market is showing updates available for apps. I wiped Cache and Data for the Market app and it still doesn't seem to be working...
> 
> Is there a fix for this?


Mine works fine. Got two last night









Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Steven58

Reboots and lags. Moving off of this until next iteration.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Dunno, my phone seems pretty damn sweet on jdkernel using interactivex, but I did get higher benchmarks with apexv4. But that's just snakes oil...


----------



## droidnp

david617 said:


> looks like 2.0 fixed Wallet for me. Won't know for sure until I use it, but it setup and registered perfectly.


I went to use my and it did not work. The phone launched the google wallet app asked me for my 4 digit code and after that it refused to sent payment to the register. Message I was getting was beam phone to register, but I was and nothing was happening.


----------



## NiteQwill

Sorry for the dumb question (new to this)...

*Once I flash the ROM...*

*I have to go back and download the kernel THEN flash the kernel in CWM?*

or is the kernel included during the ROM install?


----------



## Antob125

I'm new to all this oc uv stuff, is there anyway to explain what to do in the OP? I'm looking for the best possible stability with the most amount of battery. I bought the Setcpu app. I flashed the kernel from OP I just don't know what to do with it now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites

I can confirm the market not showing updated apps issue.


----------



## ronnieruff

yakitori said:


> No dice even restoring factory images through fastboot. Secure element hardware forever locked on this device.
> 
> Too bad verizon is not open today. Tomorrow ill get a new one...root....and NOT use gwallet till its approved for use on lte


I uninstalled from mine. Screw wallet

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## BFirebird101

I have also switched to Fransiscos kernel for the time being. At 1.2 ghz it seems pretty damn smooth and he calibrated the colors on the screen somehow. Noticeable improvements

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Still having beautiful widgets not update/sync with the correct time. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this? I wish I knew something about how the inner workings of this stuff worked so I could take a shot at it. bleh.


----------



## wera750

I thought I had some updates from the market yesterday... Can't remember what version of zygot3 and what version of jdkernel I was on.


----------



## Redflea

megarek said:


> Set up WifiAP as a notification shortcut using the CM9 Notification Power Widget settings -> turn on tethering from the notification bar which will bypass the VZW check -> profit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Works, genius! Had my laptop and D2 connected to my phone at the same time!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

wil318466 said:


> Still having beautiful widgets not update/sync with the correct time. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this? I wish I knew something about how the inner workings of this stuff worked so I could take a shot at it. bleh.


Working fine for me on Nova launcher, JD kernel, Zygote 1.9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

NiteQwill said:


> Sorry for the dumb question (new to this)...
> 
> *Once I flash the ROM...*
> 
> *I have to go back and download the kernel THEN flash the kernel in CWM?*
> 
> or is the kernel included during the ROM install?


Kernel is in the rom...will be for all Nexus ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Redflea said:


> Working fine for me on Nova launcher, JD kernel, Zygote 1.9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So you are using 1.9 and no problems with beautiful widgets? I must have done something wrong. I might have to go through the process again and try to fix this.


----------



## Izord

niugnep said:


> Granted, I have not tried this. If you press the menu key in SetCPU it will give you directions on how to enter Safe Mode:
> 
> So if you press the button to extract the ZIP inside of SetCPU it will stick it on your SDCard where it will stay in case you ever have to use it. So you can just use CWM to flash it if you ever get caught in a loop or you could try creating the setcpu_safemode file as well. Either way should hopefully keep you from having to reflash and losing everything. Like I said, I've never tried this. Just thought maybe it would come in handy for someone.


Cool it puts the zip on the root of the sdcard. Thanks.


----------



## Redflea

miamifin33 said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but I searched and didn't see anything...
> 
> Doesn't seem like the market is showing updates available for apps. I wiped Cache and Data for the Market app and it still doesn't seem to be working...
> 
> Is there a fix for this?


I'm on 1.9, JD kernel, and just installed two updates from the market, of course, no way of knowing if I'm missing updates from a subset of my apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

wera750 said:


> I thought I had some updates from the market yesterday... Can't remember what version of zygot3 and what version of jdkernel I was on.


I had an update for 4square... one other

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Redflea

wil318466 said:


> So you are using 1.9 and no problems with beautiful widgets? I must have done something wrong. I might have to go through the process again and try to fix this.


Time and weather are updating fine as far as I can tell...I did not do anything special.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzweb

jakebites said:


> I can confirm the market not showing updated apps issue.


Those with Market problems, are you restoring apps with TB? If so, be sure to run Market Doctor to fix market links in Titanium Backup.

Just a thought, might help with showing updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Izord said:


> Cool it puts the zip on the root of the sdcard. Thanks.


SetCPU is your friend.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Redflea said:


> Time and weather are updating fine as far as I can tell...I did not do anything special.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok. I screwed something up somewhere then. I'm going to do a full 100% reinstall. I should have done it that way the first damn time instead of using titanium backup.


----------



## gearsofwar

jakebites said:


> I can confirm the market not showing updated apps issue.


What?! Market is not updating? How can you confirm that?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Redflea

wil318466 said:


> Ok. I screwed something up somewhere then. I'm going to do a full 100% reinstall. I should have done it that way the first damn time instead of using titanium backup.


Mine was from a TiBU restore, app + data...







Sorry. Have you cleared data for the app in settings/app/manage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

gearsofwar said:


> What?! Market is not updating? How can you confirm that?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Four some apparently, seems to work for others, including me, but I'm still on 1.9, if this is a 2.0 issue I wouldn't see it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Redflea said:


> Four some apparently, seems to work for others, including me, but I'm still on 1.9, if this is a 2.0 issue I wouldn't see it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yeah, I'm still on 1.9 but updated my kernel.


----------



## ronnieruff

BFirebird101 said:


> I have also switched to Fransiscos kernel for the time being. At 1.2 ghz it seems pretty damn smooth and he calibrated the colors on the screen somehow. Noticeable improvements
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Colors rock and a quad of 2700... (quads are BS )

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## tr1pp1n

Absolutely love this rom, one comment however, since changing from fabs apex kernel to jd's kernel my battery life has been shitty. I've even undervolted it significantly in setcpu (1225) @ 1350 and its been pathetic. Any chance imo lean kernel or fabs could be set back to default, this is the best rom on the gnex... just this new kernel destroys my battery life (on an extended battery) can post actual uptimes with this if needed but I think it needs to be addressed.


----------



## droidth3ory

When I get back I will get on a update. Shit ain't right. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1pp1n

Also as imo has pointed out some of the governors included in jd's kernel are useless such as interactivex as gnex defaults to 700mhz max when screen is off...


----------



## wil318466

droidth3ory said:


> When I get back I will get on a update. Shit ain't right. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Whats wrong? Is it something we can't see?


----------



## droidkevlar

Using the kernel that ppl suggested on here and now no more heating up.... from kicking tushy again

sent from my pants


----------



## droidth3ory

wil318466 said:


> Whats wrong? Is it something we can't see?


Can't put my finger on it, but it doesn't feel like my ROM. Lol. Hard to explain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I'm not having any issues.. I'm on 1.9 still and upgraded from 1.8


----------



## wil318466

droidth3ory said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but it doesn't feel like my ROM. Lol. Hard to explain.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Your the dev, show us the way brother.


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> When I get back I will get on a update. Shit ain't right. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think it's fine if you take the day off, you deserve a break...unless this is addictive fun for you and you prefer to stay in the saddle.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## irvine32

ronnieruff said:


> Are you guys talking bout the GSM kernel on xda? Sorry just can't find it.
> 
> Colors rock and a quad of 2700... (quads are BS )
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Redflea

igotgame said:


> I'm not having any issues.. I'm on 1.9 still and upgraded from 1.8


Same...beauty for me right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Yeah, it bothers me too bad when shit isn't right. Its on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

BFirebird101 said:


> I have also switched to Fransiscos kernel for the time being. At 1.2 ghz it seems pretty damn smooth and he calibrated the colors on the screen somehow. Noticeable improvements
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Isn't Fransisco's kernel for GSM? Does he have a CDMA kernel?


----------



## wil318466

I'm unsure if this makes a different, but installing 2.0 it seems to "stutter" a bit. I change setcpu to "interactive" and it seems much better.

Am I nuts? Gonna give it a few minutes here but things seem ok. Like, really ok.


----------



## wera750

Haha I'm ready lol


----------



## BFirebird101

wil318466 said:


> So you are using 1.9 and no problems with beautiful widgets? I must have done something wrong. I might have to go through the process again and try to fix this.


I had this problem due to me restoring both the app AND data. It fixed once I installed it as an app only

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Yeah, it bothers me too bad when shit isn't right. Its on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Dang, like a robot! You're crazy mang!

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## panitsos

i just got home so sorry if its been mentioned already but i dont know if it was 1.9 or the new kernnel you gave us to flash, i've been having problems making phone calls, if i am able to call it is very staticky and when i'm not able to call the dial pad keeps on shutting down on me and takes me to the main screen with my screen then going black. i did a full wipe with 1.9 i'm dowloading 2.0 now hope this solves it.


----------



## ronnieruff

Izord said:


> Isn't Fransisco's kernel for GSM? Does he have a CDMA kernel?


His work for either

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## BFirebird101

Izord said:


> Isn't Fransisco's kernel for GSM? Does he have a CDMA kernel?


Yes and it works brilliantly! Best kernel I've ever used! Somehow it seems faster than the 1.35 ghz kernels out there plus he made my amoled display turn into a full blown beauty (tested using an 8gb file of Avatar rendered in full blown 720p). Colors appear even more vibrant and the whites look gorgeous. Yes go to XDA then go to the gnex development section. It won't be in the CDMA section, just go to the normal development section and look for fransiscos kernel as it should be near the top. In the title it states that it is both for LTE/GSM. I highly recommend it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk







And that's a compressed picture. Think how good it looks uncompressed with absolutely no distortion or pixelation. It's like having a top of the line Samsung LED TV with a bluray player in here!


----------



## AlpineM3

wil318466 said:


> I'm unsure if this makes a different, but installing 2.0 it seems to "stutter" a bit. I change setcpu to "interactive" and it seems much better.
> 
> Am I nuts? Gonna give it a few minutes here but things seem ok. Like, really ok.


You're not crazy, I too and others have noticed this too....Set CPU seems to make the lag go away and incredible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

So I'm new to this, I wiped and upgraded to 2.0 and followed steps to update kernel and bought SETCPU. Now what do I do? Change settings in setcpu? I'm looking for good battery life without taking away performance. any help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Antob125 said:


> So I'm new to this, I wiped and upgraded to 2.0 and followed steps to update kernel and bought SETCPU. Now what do I do? Change settings in setcpu? I'm looking for good battery life without taking away performance. any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You will need to select your governer and set your voltage on the voltage tab.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## andrewrh3

Antob125 said:


> So I'm new to this, I wiped and upgraded to 2.0 and followed steps to update kernel and bought SETCPU. Now what do I do? Change settings in setcpu? I'm looking for good battery life without taking away performance. any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i'm on smartass v2...works fine.


----------



## wil318466

Things are looking real real good here. 2.0, fresh install, everything works except for a change to "interactive" in setcpu. Widget time/battery % is all updating.

Nice. Nice. I'm happy. It'll take me a while to report on battery life, but I'm undervolted using previous poster's settings of

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

All good in the hood. (Setting Setcpu to interactive has made a really big difference).


----------



## droidth3ory

All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

gearsofwar said:


> You will need to select your governer and set your voltage on the voltage tab.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


So if I choose smartass then I change voltage to what? Is there a recommendations?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

Antob125 said:


> So if I choose smartass then I change voltage to what? Is there a recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Look two posts up


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Zero issues with JD's kernel, but about to try Francisco's just for fun....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

Redflea said:


> Zero issues with JD's kernel, but about to try Francisco's just for fun....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Franciscos only goes to 1200 Mhz and I heard GTAIII won't run on it. Anyone?


----------



## itstee

so far running very smooth. No reboots or any other issues and I'm using Izord CPU voltage settings .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

My vote is this kernal set on interactive seems fine - fast and smooth. The APEX kernal seemed fine too though. Waiting for battery information though, that'll take a few days.


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Running Francisco's...oc'd to 1200 and screen off 350/350....interactive for governor.... made ur from so much better

sent from my pants


----------



## jess086

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of faux's a lot. I think his next final release will top all


----------



## wil318466

Actually, I want to change my vote. Transitions are all fine except for when going into the first 2-3 pages of the "widgets" category in the app drawer. I don't remember APEX kernal doing any of that and I actively tried to make it stutter, but it might be I had a bad memory.

Theory - what kernals do you want us to try out? We can use current (JD), APEX, Francisco, and what else? I'll go mess with APEX again right now and see what happens.


----------



## altimax98

Izord said:


> Franciscos only goes to 1200 Mhz and I heard GTAIII won't run on it. Anyone?


His 1200 is amazingly smooth... he does also have the color fix as well... and sadly yes GTA doesn't work *cries in corner
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I ran JD kernel, Francos, and Imoseyons through a bunch of quadrant runs, I know quadrant sucks.

Imos was the fastest, then JD then Franco. But Francos would have been the fastest IF you could overclock it, but it has no voltages and runs at the stock 1200. Imo's was just a shade faster than JD.

Colors look great on all of them to my untrained eye.

What's mostly bothering you DT?


----------



## Antob125

Question... In Cm settings, in each category all there is is numbers 0-8 nothing else?? Is there something wrong? Shouldn't there be settings to choose from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

I have a challenge! TH3ORY if you could somehow implement Fransisco's color fix (he states himself he got it from another source you can check it out I think he says where) and combine it with an overclocked kernel......*drools* I would be in love. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

I am still on 1.4 as it is my understanding that its the only way to have the softkeys laid out in the HTC way (see screenshot). Is there any way to have this on the latest version as I would be most in love with this new version quite like I am on the old version. I am not that concerned with the icons used just the layout.


----------



## wera750

Interactive on jdkernel seems flawless, but the apexv4 seemed pretty damn good as well, maybe a tick faster.


----------



## Droidx316

Antob125 said:


> Question... In Cm settings, in each category all there is is numbers 0-8 nothing else?? Is there something wrong? Shouldn't there be settings to choose from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

I get the same


----------



## wera750

I still flash back to apex sometimes.... It's almost splitting hairs


----------



## tr1pp1n

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


any kernel except JD's - its been eating up my battery life, and i am experiencing lower performance than apex / imo lean kernel - do like 15 linpacks on jd's i am scoring high 50s (58ish) unlike apex kernel and lean kernel where i am getting high 80s - also my gta iii randomly freezes up using jd's kernel...

edit: let me note that was on interactiveX, on smartassV2 i get about 79 linpack.... but I was having real battery issues with this governor


----------



## wil318466

Ok, I"m on APEX now. Seems fast and really smooth, except we can't change voltages to check increases in battery life.

Edit : Apex 1.35. 1.40 makes my phone stutter/pause.


----------



## wera750

I benchmark about 700 higher on average on apex using antutu...


----------



## gearsofwar

wera750 said:


> I benchmark about 700 higher on average on apex using antutu...


Try benchmarking on cfbench

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## wil318466

we should get organized. We need a list of Kernals and every person test the 3-4 choices, then we all put them in order of best performance/functionality. Each rating gets a certain amount of points, and the kernal with the most points gets put in.

With our luck as soon as we find the kernal a new one will be released, though.


----------



## gearsofwar

This is what I get from this kernel. Fast but somethings of on this kernel.....I can't pin point what it is.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## gearsofwar

Has anybody tried Imoyosen? hahahaha I don't know if I spelled that correctly.


----------



## Droidx316

Using franco's kernel now seems alot more fluid and no lag compared to jd's


----------



## gearsofwar

Droidx316 said:


> Using franco's kernel now seems alot more fluid and no lag compared to jd's


Is there voltage adjustment?


----------



## Fatsix

New kernel gets shitty on any setting but interactive. I always ran fabs kernel on interactive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

gearsofwar said:


> Is there voltage adjustment?


No. But i installed an hour ago and it is smoother for sure. I also added a screen off profile. Running cf bench now. Colors are verrry vibrant. its awesome.


----------



## wil318466

Link to franco's kernal?


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody tried Imoyosen? hahahaha I don't know if I spelled that correctly.


I was running Zygot3 1.9 and Imoyosen's Lean kernel prior to Zygot3 2.0 and JD kernel. I'm getting 300 more points in AnTuTu now than before. Haven't had the chance to test out battery life.


----------



## dhy8386

wil318466 said:


> Link to franco's kernal?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341


----------



## dajmanjt

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody tried Imoyosen? hahahaha I don't know if I spelled that correctly.


I have tried all the kernels except for francs. So far fabs is OK but I experience lag and you can't undervolt yourself although it had amazing battery life... then I went to imos kernel and liked it a lot. Not much lag whatsoever and great battery life. It felt faster than fabs for the most part and manual undervolting worked right for the most part. Battery life was a little behind fabs ... then I went to jbs kernel. Its a lot of settings to go through to get the exact result I was looking for. However now I am sitting with 54% battery life at 9 hours of medium use with no lag that I can see. It took literally a whole day to figure out exactly what settings had to set to get it right. Now I suppose I must step over and try frans out since only then will I be up to speed on all the options available lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

dhy8386 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341


It's also in here in the gsm section. Fyi, the kernels are universal between the two as long as on the same base (i.e. 4.0.3).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

wot said:


> I was running Zygot3 1.9 and Imoyosen's Lean kernel prior to Zygot3 2.0 and JD kernel. I'm getting 300 more points in AnTuTu now than before. Haven't had the chance to test out battery life.


Here is my antutu on jd.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## dhy8386

I am not a numbers guy but these from franco's don't look as good as jbs but the kernel is def smoother. Leave it for someone else to interpret.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

So I flashed 2.0, and I agree that something just doesn't "feel" right. Also, first issue I've had on the gNex so far, phone just powered itself down while idle. Had to do a battery pull to get it back on. Battery still over 60% charged, so it wasn't that. I haven't touched any settings/governor, etc. Think I'm going to flash back to 1.8; it was rock solid and wicked fast.


----------



## dpaine88

droidth3ory said:


> All you guys testing kernels... I will put you to work. What's the word?? What do we have running the best? Go.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I thought IMO's and Franco's were both pretty great!


----------



## Redflea

What is the big deal on colors on Franco...see no diff in it running apps...where is this seen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> What is the big deal on colors on Franco...see no diff in it running apps...where is this seen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Franco is slightly slower for me, return to home screen stutters a bit. Other actions are ok, but JD on interactive is three best for me so far, like butter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Just installed Franco's kernal. It's mad buttery. I'm not sure about the speeds though, and I have no idea what "hotplug" setting is in setcpu, I changed it to interactive and tested it and changed it back to hotplug and tested it.

It's mad buttery. Right now, after testing JD, Apex, Franco, Franco's wins although we can't undervolt.


----------



## shindog

I haven't seen anyone say anything about Adrynalyne, his kernel is smooth and quick. Battery seems to be good as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I am sticking with JD for now...testing smartassV2 all day today and been off charger 12 hours and I am at 60%. This was under typical everyday use (screen on around an hour, 3g all day)

Tomorrow I will try interactive and see how it does on the battery although it isn't really calibrated yet.

No lag for me...still on 1.9


----------



## dhy8386

Very unscientific test i do. Open 10 apps.

Click on multi tasking button. Notice how long it takes to register the press. Then notice how long it takes too switch to the window view and draw the open apps. Now lock the device. Wait 10 seconds. Quickly unlock and run the same test.

Each kernel I had tested, on 2.0, would lag in both tests. Small lag. But it would especially when waking the device. On Francos, it seems the smoothest with almost no noticeable lag.

Seems to hold true for the rest of my testing on the device when comparing kernels. The better at this test I have found the smoother, less laggy the kernel.

Obviously not a battery test so cant speak for it there yet.


----------



## gearsofwar

igotgame said:


> I am sticking with JD for now...testing smartassV2 all day today and been off charger 12 hours and I am at 60%. This was under typical everyday use.
> 
> Tomorrow I will try interactive and see how it does on the battery although it isn't really calibrated yet.
> 
> No lag for me...still on 1.9


I have to agree....sticking with jd. It just feels weird when I updated to his new version. I think the old version was waaaay better.

I love that I get high benchmark with all the tests. Lol

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## dajmanjt

igotgame said:


> I am sticking with JD for now...testing smartassV2 all day today and been off charger 12 hours and I am at 60%. This was under typical everyday use (screen on around an hour, 3g all day)
> 
> Tomorrow I will try interactive and see how it does on the battery although it isn't really calibrated yet.
> 
> No lag for me...still on 1.9


yep smartass ver 2 is what I'm running. Better than any of the other settings I have tested so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss

seems like the past several builds of this mod, ROM manger has been totally unable to fix permissions- anyone else having this issue? It's frustrating...


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> Here is my antutu on jd.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Nice! Mine was about ~6600


----------



## jesssiii

Something is wrong, I'm not sure setcpu voltage settings are working. I have slowly been undervolting Imos kernel but no way could it be running fine with this setting? 
View attachment 13182

I have it also underclocked to 350/920 (interactive), but time in state has it still spending about 7% at 1200...? Wonder what's up?

DT, your 2.0 is really smooth with this kernel, in any case! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Blunderbuss said:


> seems like the past several builds of this mod, ROM manger has been totally unable to fix permissions- anyone else having this issue? It's frustrating...


Why are you fixing permissions? And if you are why do it in ROM manager? Do it in Clockwork, ROM Manager has NO point in being on the device IMO. We can download ROMS all over and we flash them in Clockwork.









Cut out the middle man. If you're flashing in ROM Manager then you are doing it worng, because ROM Manager doesn't wipe like you should be wiping anyway. LOL


----------



## NvrEnough

droidth3ory said:


> Why are you fixing permissions? And if you are why do it in ROM manager? Do it in Clockwork, ROM Manager has NO point in being on the device IMO. We can download ROMS all over and we flash them in Clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out the middle man. If you're flashing in ROM Manager then you are doing it worng, because ROM Manager doesn't wipe like you should be wiping anyway. LOL


This man knows yo


----------



## akellar

droidth3ory said:


> Why are you fixing permissions? And if you are why do it in ROM manager? Do it in Clockwork, ROM Manager has NO point in being on the device IMO. We can download ROMS all over and we flash them in Clockwork.
> 
> Cut out the middle man. If you're flashing in ROM Manager then you are doing it worng, because ROM Manager doesn't wipe like you should be wiping anyway. LOL


Fix permissions in cwm never seems to do anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

I just tried that franco kernel. For the first time my phone locked up. Not a fan. Giving Imoseyon's a run now = )


----------



## droidth3ory

akellar said:


> Fix permissions in cwm never seems to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It doesn't seem in RM either apparently. Lol. My biggest question is WHY is anyone fixing permissions? I have fixed permissions in a year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss

droidth3ory said:


> Why are you fixing permissions? And if you are why do it in ROM manager? Do it in Clockwork, ROM Manager has NO point in being on the device IMO. We can download ROMS all over and we flash them in Clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out the middle man. If you're flashing in ROM Manager then you are doing it worng, because ROM Manager doesn't wipe like you should be wiping anyway. LOL


fixing permissions in CWR never seems to take as long as it should...I always assumed it wasn't doing everything ROM manager was.

Edit: Also it should still work, whether or not I'm silly for using it.


----------



## Fatsix

Blunderbuss said:


> fixing permissions in CWR never seems to take as long as it should...I always assumed it wasn't doing everything ROM manager was.
> 
> Edit: Also it should still work, whether or not I'm silly for using it.


I tried it once on my incredible, all it did was f*ck my phone up and i had to reflash. FC madness....


----------



## landale

For what it's worth I am running 1.9 with the latest JD kernel and I think its running fine performance wise however I can say that battery life thanks to its ability to undervolt significantly seems to be doing good things to battery life. Maybe too early to tell but so far I am happy and I am sure JD's kernel will only smooth itself out with additional updates. I am running interactive mode with a max of 1.2ghz.


----------



## Ryezen

Back on 1.8 now, and all is right in the world again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzweb

droidth3ory said:


> Why are you fixing permissions? And if you are why do it in ROM manager? Do it in Clockwork, ROM Manager has NO point in being on the device IMO. We can download ROMS all over and we flash them in Clockwork.
> 
> Cut out the middle man. If you're flashing in ROM Manager then you are doing it worng, because ROM Manager doesn't wipe like you should be wiping anyway. LOL


 I use ROM manager, but not to flash this ROM. - Really, its a great tool! When running this one, I just use it to boot into Clockwork, then do all the wiping in recovery. 
Really a time saver when managing ROMS that support it like Cyanogen night lies when it comes out.

Agree fixing permissions , wiping, etc. is better in recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Apex kernal gave me no issues ran for 3 days prior to this update had 12+ hours battery life now I'm getting 8 hours before I had to recharge same usage too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustDavid

Long time lurker, first time poster...
I am running 2.0 with Adrynalyne's Touch My Wookie 0.4.2 kernel. I have tried several ROMs since I got my Nexus, and Zygot3 2.0 is the best I have used yet. 1350 MHz with undervolting.
And I have got to say that 'Avatar' looks awesome on this phone!
I am also running BRD's Launcher 2.0 running at 240 DPI.

Thanks for the hard work DT!


----------



## dpaine88

If your getting freezes with Franco's kernel, change the govenor. He said the hotplug govenor still needs work and instead use on-demand if hotplug is giving you issues.


----------



## jakebites

I'm trying out Franco's kernel and interactive > ondemand imo


----------



## dajmanjt

JustDavid said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster...
> I am running 2.0 with Adrynalyne's Touch My Wookie 0.4.2 kernel. I have tried several ROMs since I got my Nexus, and Zygot3 2.0 is the best I have used yet. 1350 MHz with undervolting.
> And I have got to say that 'Avatar' looks awesome on this phone!
> I am also running BRD's Launcher 2.0 running at 240 DPI.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work DT!


can you post a link to the touch my wookie kernel pretty please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustDavid

dajmanjt said:


> can you post a link to the touch my wookie kernel pretty please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here ya go:
http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/3513-Kernel-Touch-My-Wookie-0.4.2-Beta


----------



## landale

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Apex kernal gave me no issues ran for 3 days prior to this update had 12+ hours battery life now I'm getting 8 hours before I had to recharge same usage too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Strange for me its been the reverse. I think part of the problem is that Apex was already undervolted for improved battery life but JD's isn't, you have to do it yourself. Not saying this is the case with you but I bet for many people they don't realize they now have to do it themselves.


----------



## tr1pp1n

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Apex kernal gave me no issues ran for 3 days prior to this update had 12+ hours battery life now I'm getting 8 hours before I had to recharge same usage too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i think this is becoming a consensus even undervolting this new kernel results in shitty battery life... and im on an extended battery....


----------



## csditguy

dajmanjt said:


> can you post a link to the touch my wookie kernel pretty please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://teambamf.net/...okie-0.4.2-Beta

Edit: Sorry took too long.


----------



## wideopn11

yakitori said:


> Who u calling and idiot? Im not new to this dev business fool. I'm on team liquid.
> 
> Maybe you should research the secure element message before you start the name calling


Haha, settle down buddy, no name calling going on here. Its an IT joke. Don't read anything else into it.


----------



## dajmanjt

JustDavid said:


> Here ya go:
> http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/3513-Kernel-Touch-My-Wookie-0.4.2-Beta


thanks man... is there a way to download it without registering ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustDavid

dajmanjt said:


> thanks man... is there a way to download it without registering ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here's a link right to the MultiUpload page:
http://www.multiupload.com/1W4ISOQWVH


----------



## igotgame

tr1pp1n said:


> i think this is becoming a consensus even undervolting this new kernel results in shitty battery life... and im on an extended battery....


You do calibrate the battery after each flash right?


----------



## dpaine88

jakebites said:


> I'm trying out Franco's kernel and interactive > ondemand imo


Did you try hotplug at all? or straight to interactive? I know he said he did some tweaks to the ondemand govenor in his thread OP


----------



## dajmanjt

JustDavid said:


> Here's a link right to the MultiUpload page:
> http://www.multiupload.com/1W4ISOQWVH


you rock hard core.







thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1pp1n

igotgame said:


> You do calibrate the battery after each flash right?


yes i wipe battery stats, thnx


----------



## dpaine88

igotgame said:


> You do calibrate the battery after each flash right?


After each kernel flash? pretty sure we dont need to calibrate it then... I usually flash ROMs at 100% battery and that basically calibrates it since it wipes the battery stats but is fine if the phone is fully charged when you initially wipe/flash


----------



## tr1pp1n

dpaine88 said:


> After each kernel flash? pretty sure we dont need to calibrate it then... I usually flash ROMs at 100% battery and that basically calibrates it since it wipes the battery stats but is fine if the phone is fully charged when you initially wipe/flash


you dont need to if ur battery is at 100% esp if voltage is unchanged


----------



## tunefoo

Hey can you please port this rom over to the GSM version? 
Thanks


----------



## dajmanjt

tunefoo said:


> Hey can you please port this rom over to the GSM version?
> Thanks


lol hate to be selfish but I hope he totally dedicates all his time to cdma roms for us verizon users.. he spoils us rotten

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reuuin

I'm sure he could offload his code to a willing GSM dev







. Cdma ftw.


----------



## igotgame

DT

Got anything in the works over there?


----------



## tiny4579

jakebites said:


> I'm trying out Franco's kernel and interactive > ondemand imo


+1, agreed. If you guys have doubts, I use CPU spy to verify that with interactive, even under normal use, the CPU likes to hang out more at 350 for better battery life savings and my opinion is to stick with it over any other governor. It still manages to feel smooth. I think on this phone interactive > all others at the moment. Smartass used to be my choice on the incredible.

I like the interactive governor, all other governors seem to be twitchy and want higher speeds.


----------



## toxa24

I've been running 1.9 with JD's 1.0.0.5 kernel, after through a full battery cycle, today my phone has been off charger for 6 hours, 2 of which with screen on, at 25 % brightness, with wifi and 4g for 2 hours, and my battery is at 38%. Is it any good? Seems like it is 10% an hour. Some people were reporting 10 hours with 40-50% drop


----------



## panitsos

wow you guys lost me at page 238 with all this kernnel and tech talk lol , i envy you guys cause i have no clue what your all talking about, but it sounds interesting. think i'll just sit in the corner and wait for updated roms and just be happy with that


----------



## david617

I'm having a weird bug. The Widgets for Taskos Todo manager don't appear in the Widgets menu. The app works perfectly other than that.
On stock the Widgets worked fine, so I know the app is ICS compatible.
Anyone else experience this, or any other Widgets not working? Can this be a launcher issue?
Ideas?


----------



## JustDavid

panitsos said:


> wow you guys lost me at page 238 with all this kernnel and tech talk lol , i envy you guys cause i have no clue what your all talking about, but it sounds interesting. think i'll just sit in the corner and wait for updated roms and just be happy with that


Everyone starts somewhere. Watch, read, learn.


----------



## droidth3ory

Blunderbuss said:


> fixing permissions in CWR never seems to take as long as it should...I always assumed it wasn't doing everything ROM manager was.
> 
> Edit: Also it should still work, whether or not I'm silly for using it.


Then that is on ROM Manager. Not the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Heyyoo.. FINALLY home after a long weekend and ready to upgrade.. I'm all caught up on the thread here so DT I'm just wondering if I should hold off on 2.0 until you tweak whatever it was that felt "off" to you... or if its simply the kernel that was causing issues I'll just install a different one after... your advice?


----------



## tommy

What is the soft key mod with the 1% battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Has anybody use lagfree governer?

I tried it but I think I'm tripping but its really damn smooth.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## droidkevlar

JustDavid said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster...
> I am running 2.0 with Adrynalyne's Touch My Wookie 0.4.2 kernel. I have tried several ROMs since I got my Nexus, and Zygot3 2.0 is the best I have used yet. 1350 MHz with undervolting.
> And I have got to say that 'Avatar' looks awesome on this phone!
> I am also running BRD's Launcher 2.0 running at 240 DPI.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work DT!


Can you post what voltages you are using plz? Im using wookie as well but would like to undervolt and with the new speeds on it, its not the same as ADR posted before for his previous ROM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustDavid

droidkevlar said:


> Can you post what voltages you are using plz? Im using wookie as well but would like to undervolt and with the new speeds on it, its not the same as ADR posted before for his previous ROM. Thanks in advance.


This is where I started:
1350 MHz @ 1175 mV
1200 MHz @ 800 mV
825 MHz @ 750 mV
600 MHz @ 700 mV
350 MHz @ 650 mV
I could probably fine tune these more, but it's stable and smooth. I might play with the voltages a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## akellar

Fyi on voltages, imoseyon (and others) don't think it's actually working which is why some have just removed it altogether.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

JustDavid said:


> This is where I started:
> 1350 MHz @ 1175 mV
> 1200 MHz @ 800 mV
> 825 MHz @ 750 mV
> 600 MHz @ 700 mV
> 350 MHz @ 650 mV
> I could probably fine tune these more, but it's stable and smooth. I might play with the voltages a bit more tomorrow.


Just loaded TMW and am on 775-1175...solid there, and so far seems almost as smith as JD...running at 1350interactive.

From what I've read, it wasn't that voltages don't work, but that they are ignored if set too low...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

How will this affect otas?


----------



## loudrockmusic

Anyone try the honeyscreamer theme that dt retweeted? I was looking for screen shots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thescreensavers

Could anyone link me to just the 1% mod that works in 2.0? I tried one in that thread listed in the OP and I lost the Notification bar and the bottom bar.


----------



## akellar

loudrockmusic said:


> Anyone try the honeyscreamer theme that dt retweeted? I was looking for screen shots.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He tweeted some screen shots but keep in mind the theme will break any soft key mods you might be using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

JustDavid said:


> This is where I started:
> 1350 MHz @ 1175 mV
> 1200 MHz @ 800 mV
> 825 MHz @ 750 mV
> 600 MHz @ 700 mV
> 350 MHz @ 650 mV
> I could probably fine tune these more, but it's stable and smooth. I might play with the voltages a bit more tomorrow.


Thanks for this....will give it a shot and see how it works for me.


----------



## Teksu

thescreensavers said:


> Could anyone link me to just the 1% mod that works in 2.0? I tried one in that thread listed in the OP and I lost the Notification bar and the bottom bar.


im on 2.0 and the one for 1.8 worked fine. using 4 button white with percent in batt.

the link is in the OP under "need more mods?"
but here it is for those who dont want to go all the way back...

http://rootzwiki.com...3v19-compatibl/


----------



## droidkevlar

thescreensavers said:


> Could anyone link me to just the 1% mod that works in 2.0? I tried one in that thread listed in the OP and I lost the Notification bar and the bottom bar.


http://rootzwiki.com...3v19-compatibl/

Works fine for me. 1.9 version is compatible as its the same framework

EDIT: Seems I got ninja'd


----------



## thescreensavers

Teksu said:


> im on 2.0 and the one for 1.8 worked fine. using 4 button white with percent in batt.
> 
> the link is in the OP under "need more mods?"
> but here it is for those who dont want to go all the way back...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...3v19-compatibl/


I am looking for JUST the 1% mod, all of them seem to have 4 or 5 button mod.

I did flash one of them anyhow, and thats when I lost my Notification bar


----------



## droidkevlar

chefb said:


> How will this affect otas?


You wont want to do an OTA when it comes out. Will cause issues. But you shouldnt be able to dl it anyways.If you want an OTA when it comes out, go back to stock, lock bootloader, and then apply OTA. Nice thing about this phone is its so simple to go back to bone stock with a few commands and files being pushed....that is if for some odd reason you want stock and not this kick tushy rom


----------



## rustypixel

Merry Xmas all. I'm not sure if this has been requested as of yet, but is it possible that a future build of this ROM update the text choices that are displayed when using the speech to text feature? Basically, I use the feature a lot when I drive and after I speak I'm given choices as to what might be trying to say. What I don't like it that the text is a light gray against dark gray and that's very tough to see in daylight. If this color scheme can be changed to something a lot more visible then I'd be very happy and appreciative.

Thanks.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

any idea when were getting a new build theory? I can't put my finger on it but something doesn't feel right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

cvbcbcmv said:


> any idea when were getting a new build theory? I can't put my finger on it but something doesn't feel right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


DT said he working on it. If you having issues, go back to 1.8 or your NAND before this ROM. Give the man a break....over 4 SOLID releases in less than 48 hours....and its Christmas....lets let him enjoy this day with his family. I flashed touch my wookie kernel and this seems to have fixed my issues I was having with 2.0....maybe try that and see how it makes ur phone feel.


----------



## Redflea

droidkevlar said:


> You wont want to do an OTA when it comes out. Will cause issues. But you shouldnt be able to dl it anyways.If you want an OTA when it comes out, go back to stock, lock bootloader, and then apply OTA. Nice thing about this phone is its so simple to go back to bone stock with a few commands and files being pushed....that is if for some odd reason you want stock and not this kick tushy rom


Most all custom roms block OTA updates, I will expect this one does the same...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Try using the faux kernel or apex, send much better imo


----------



## gearsofwar

droidkevlar said:


> DT said he working on it. If you having issues, go back to 1.8 or your NAND before this ROM. Give the man a break....over 4 SOLID releases in less than 48 hours....and its Christmas....lets let him enjoy this day with his family. I flashed touch my wookie kernel and this seems to have fixed my issues I was having with 2.0....maybe try that and see how it makes ur phone feel.


I agree...

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## cvbcbcmv

sorry guys didn't mean to be pushy, just curious.


----------



## 2defmouze

Ok, so everyone is agreed 2.0 is fine with a different kernel? I'm fine sticking with Apex its been working just fine for me... dying to upgrade here I'm still on 1.6


----------



## wil318466

I'm down to APEX kernal or Franco with interactive set. Hotboot or hotbpie or whatever it is in default franco kernal is no good. Caused a lockup on my phone, so I changed to interactive as someone suggested and it's zero problems.

It's down to APEX kernal or Franco interactive. JD's just stutters for me, and while it may be my phone particularly, it just doesn't work well. APEX or Franco interactive. Hands down.


----------



## igotgame

I'm still on 1.9 rocking the JD kernel...no issues


----------



## droidkevlar

2defmouze said:


> sorry guys didn't mean to be pushy, just curious.


I hope I didnt come across like an tushy...but give that kernel or others that been listed and the rom should be rocking again for you


----------



## toxa24

igotgame said:


> I'm still on 1.9 rocking the JD kernel...no issues


Same here


----------



## Ryezen

Anyone know what the shortcut combo is for seeing recently launched apps? I used to get to it by holding the "Home" hard key in GB on the DROID X. Wondering what the method is on here. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

Ryezen said:


> Anyone know what the shortcut combo is for seeing recently launched apps? I used to get to it by holding the "Home" hard key in GB on the DROID X. Wondering what the method is on here. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You mean the recent button? There is a dedicated button now in ICS....no need for holding home button ne more


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke

runs awesomewondering if there is a way to undo the softkey mod? I just wanted the battery icon: p


----------



## killakrez

after flashing i've been stuck at the boot animation screen for about 10 minutes. is this normal?


----------



## droidkevlar

killakrez said:


> after flashing i've been stuck at the boot animation screen for about 10 minutes. is this normal?


Did you do a full wipe before coming to this ROM? Did you check the MD5 of it before flashing?


----------



## denzelwashington

My browser has "Select to exit car mode" in the menu instead of find on page. It still functions as "find on page" though. Is this something that will be fixed?


----------



## gorexinfx

I don't know whether to keep JD's kernal or go back to Apex v4 :'(

I got really good battery life on Apex and I just flashed newest Zygote and it came with JD's but I also just installed the extended battery so I cant really tell until I get a few cycles in the battery.

Are you guys getting better battery life on JD's newest or Apex v4?


----------



## igotgame

I get much better battery life on JD kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

JD kernal is configurable voltage wise. The others aren't You should get the best battery life out of JD, but the best smoothness out of Franco. It depends on what is more important to you.


----------



## gorexinfx

wil318466 said:


> JD kernal is configurable voltage wise. The others aren't You should get the best battery life out of JD, but the best smoothness out of Franco. It depends on what is more important to you.


Apex is already configured to be under volted even though its not user configurable.


----------



## killakrez

droidkevlar said:


> Did you do a full wipe before coming to this ROM? Did you check the MD5 of it before flashing?


yeah, i followed the op to a T. but its still in the boot animation screen lol.

edit:

never mind, it just took a really long time to boot! lol, thanks for the help! it works now =]


----------



## Redflea

wil318466 said:


> JD kernal is configurable voltage wise. The others aren't You should get the best battery life out of JD, but the best smoothness out of Franco. It depends on what is more important to you.


At the same speed, JD is the smoothest on my phone. Better than Franco, Touch my wookie, Apex, and imoseyon. These things seem to carry a lot by phone, so it pays to test a few...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

killakrez said:


> yeah, i followed the op to a T. but its still in the boot animation screen lol.
> 
> edit:
> 
> never mind, it just took a really long time to boot! lol, thanks for the help! it works now =]


First boot, and anytime you wipe caches you'll have a longer boot...sometimes scary long...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

DTh3ory...is the Facebook sync fix something you can add into Zygote in the future?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1409270

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Redflea said:


> First boot, and anytime you wipe caches you'll have a longer boot...sometimes scary long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


hahahhaha dude, every time I boot, I keep my fingers cross the whole time. It takes forever! lol


----------



## mikeymop

If I factory wipe in CWM, does it wipe my media on the phones internal memory? Like the pictures and files I've downloaded?


----------



## Redflea

mikeymop said:


> If I factory wipe in CWM, does it wipe my media on the phones internal memory? Like the pictures and files I've downloaded?


None of your stuff will be touched, just apps you installed, settings, etc.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Android

Thanks for the Christmas present droidth3ory!

Just finishing up cleaning up after our party and going to flash this before I head to bed!


----------



## wot

I'm currently running 2.0 with jdkernel with these settings


----------



## mikeymop

Redflea said:


> None of your stuff will be touched, just apps you installed, settings, etc.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Okay, because I took a few test shots in verizon with the phone. And when I 'oem unlocked' I lost the pictures when it factory wiped afterwards. It had me worried.


----------



## thescreensavers

wot said:


> I'm currently running 2.0 with jdkernel with these settings


Im at 59% after 10 hours, 1.5 hours of screen time. This is battery life I can deal with.


----------



## terryharrison

I'm on  1.9 with JD's 1.0.0.5 kernel (stock kernel settings). Absolutely no problems here and my battery life is GREAT.


----------



## anaphora68

Slight undervolt here. 4g is also off since I'm in a fringe service ares.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amw

What is email exchange hack?
I had issues with my work exchange email prior to 1.8. 
But got a feeling its something entirely different.

Which are the kernels that are in "any kernel" format. Trying to hold onto DTs mods, more then just flashing something for a change.


----------



## dhy8386

The hack is for bypassing having to enter a pin code to access your exchange accountb . This is set by your administrator

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Coffee in hand and I'm plugging in to build 2.1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero

I went back to 1.8 with the Apex kernel for now since I got great battery life with that version. I would install Apex over 2.0 but I was running a different 4.0.3 rom and flashing Apex caused GTA not to work. But if Apex was cooked in, GTA would work fine. So instead of experimenting with 2.0, I decided to go back to something I knew worked great. Plus the changes from 1.8 to 2.0 seemed mainly kernel related and only partially performance tweaks. I did try franco's kernel briefly on 2.0 but I didn't see what was different about the colors, but I do run the screen at a low brightness.


----------



## wot

I can't seem to find the mod for 1% battery _only_. I can only find it with modified soft keys. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## esmier

Put into ROM manager app please


----------



## droidth3ory

esmier said:


> Put into ROM manager app please


Naw... Not going to do that.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo

droidth3ory said:


> Naw... Not going to do that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Of course birdman's in there. No pressure. ;-)


----------



## droidth3ory

gonzlobo said:


> Of course birdman's in there. No pressure. ;-)


Lol. That's not pressure. Anyone can put their ROM where they want.

3 good reasons for me to do that? Hell... give me 2 good reasons that are valid. Betcha can't.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## david617

just wanted to point out a bug in the browser.
the option to "select to exit car mode," is actually - find on page.
someone mentioned it a few pages back, and i have it on my phone also.

2.0, followed instructions to the t.

Thx 4 all the awesome work!


----------



## wot

droidth3ory said:


> Coffee in hand and I'm plugging in to build 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If I may ask, what kind of stuff are you looking to do in 2.1? My Gnexus is currently enjoying your 2.0 release


----------



## gonzlobo

droidth3ory said:


> Lol. That's not pressure. Anyone can put their ROM where they want.
> 
> 3 good reasons for me to do that? Hell... give me 2 good reasons that are valid. Betcha can't.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I got 1,ROM mangler (sometimes) notifies the user when a update's ready. Since I'm a crashflasher, I don't need notification.


----------



## stevessvt

Hey guys, about to take my first plunge in to romming my new nexus, I've made a back up in cwm, question. If I install a new kernel, if I reinstall my backup for what ever reason, did it back up my kernel, too? If not, how to put it stock?
thanks so much.


----------



## amw

dhy8386 said:


> The hack is for bypassing having to enter a pin code to access your exchange accountb . This is set by your administrator
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank DT and whoever got this rolling. Was hoping it was that. I've been using enhanced email which allows u to block security settings. Because even on the bolt I needed something to bypass it and never saw this hack.
Enhanced email.. up to 1.8 was FCing.
Very cool you posted this since
I like the ability to be able to use native email app.

Last ? For the morning.. I'm using thumb keyboard but it happens on all keyboards.. my typing is way off, plus letters get doubled up. Constantly going back to fix. Thought it was a kernel issue but keeps happening. Gonna enlarge the keyboard since thumb has this option... and maybe iits just my gimpy fingers.


----------



## esmier

Hey, upgrading whipes all icon placements in the launcher


----------



## dhy8386

Quick question. I need to return my Nexus. Camera has an issue, hardware related. I am in the process of pulling the contents of my sdcard onto my mac. In addition to my nandroids and TB backups, there are a host of other folders - some created by apps like Beyondpod others that i think came as stock like DCIM. To get back my buttery current install of 2.0, do I just get a new phone, unlock and root, restore over the entire contents of the backed up sdcard, then flash my last nandroid? Or is is safer/advised to just copy over the last nandroid only, flash in recovery, and let the OS recreate all the necessary folders on the sdcard? I wasn't sure if I did it this way if it would have an impact on some apps who have stored data on my sdcard. Any help is appreciated.

I can find it easily but if anyone has a guide they have used to flash back to stock and relock let me know.

Much thanks.


----------



## YankInDaSouth

stevessvt said:


> Hey guys, about to take my first plunge in to romming my new nexus, I've made a back up in cwm, question. If I install a new kernel, if I reinstall my backup for what ever reason, did it back up my kernel, too? If not, how to put it stock?
> thanks so much.


No, if you install a new kernel AFTER you made a backup your restore of that backup will be of the Kernel you were running at that time. In order to backup a newly installed kernel, you have to backup again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bjanow

dhy8386 said:


> Quick question. I need to return my Nexus. Camera has an issue, hardware related. I am in the process of pulling the contents of my sdcard onto my mac. In addition to my nandroids and TB backups,.....
> Much thanks.


I had the same issue. What I did was copy over the nandroid file and the contents of the "sdcard" folder on the phone, that's it. I then unrooted, relocked the bootloader, all with a factory reset. I got the new phone, unlocked, rerooted, installed cwr, copied the nandroid to the proper directory and did the restore. Any files from the sdcard partition you can copy back if you want or leave them on the computer for future use. I was back up and running within an hour.


----------



## bjanow

YankInDaSouth said:


> No, if you install a new kernel AFTER you made a backup your restore of that backup will be of the Kernel you were running at that time. In order to backup a newly installed kernel, you have to backup again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Right. Or simply flash the new kernel again. To get back to stock kernel without restoring, simply flash the rom again.


----------



## wil318466

Curious - why did you guys have to return your phone? I always thought most returns are in error and nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## dhy8386

wil318466 said:


> Curious - why did you guys have to return your phone? I always thought most returns are in error and nothing is wrong with it.


somehow my camera lense had a scratch. but inside the lens. screwing up every picture.


----------



## naa904

Antone have this issue where hen you charge with the phone off you can not turn the phone on after without doing a battery pull?


----------



## samurai26

OK I have looked into my speaker problem these past couple days. On both 1.9 and 2.0 my speaker pops after every sound the phone makes. This includes ringtones, Google Music and any other system noise or app sound. Has anybody else had this issue? I have been using this from since the beginning but have never had this problem until 1.9. Any advice?

FYI I always wipe fully before any update


----------



## wil318466

dhy8386 said:


> somehow my camera lense had a scratch. but inside the lens. screwing up every picture.


Ahh, yeah, that's legit.


----------



## anaphora68

naa904 said:


> Antone have this issue where hen you charge with the phone off you can not turn the phone on after without doing a battery pull?


Had the same thing happen to me last night.


----------



## ridobe

Th3o, all this talk about "something not feeling right" is strange. 2.0 is by far the smoothest version yet. The only reason I can thnik of for this NOT being a daily driver is 2.1 is coming soon!


----------



## Halo

naa904 said:


> Had the same thing happen to me last night.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13008-kerneldevinfo-fixing-the-charging-issue-while-phone-is-off-update-kitchen-derp/

It appears to be a kernel issue. I'm running ZYGOT3 2.0 w/ imoseyon's 1.1.0 lean kernel. My phone is running like a dream.


----------



## vinzky

wot said:


> I'm currently running 2.0 with jdkernel with these settings


Wot...can you please email me your complete setcpu settings? I'm new using setcpu and can't seem to get the numbers u have. My email is [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DHO

esmier said:


> Hey, upgrading whipes all icon placements in the launcher


Use titanium backup pro.. Backup system data
Restore launcher data after flashing the new ROM. (Depending on the launcher, it may not do this automatically in the batch restore)


----------



## dhy8386

bjanow said:


> I had the same issue. What I did was copy over the nandroid file and the contents of the "sdcard" folder on the phone, that's it. I then unrooted, relocked the bootloader, all with a factory reset. I got the new phone, unlocked, rerooted, installed cwr, copied the nandroid to the proper directory and did the restore. Any files from the sdcard partition you can copy back if you want or leave them on the computer for future use. I was back up and running within an hour.


What process did you follow to reroot to stcok?


----------



## Halo

vinzky said:


> Wot...can you please email me your complete setcpu settings? I'm new using setcpu and can't seem to get the numbers u have. My email is [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


Here are my settings fwiw:

1350mhz - 1250
1200mhz - 850
920mhz - 800
700mhz - 750
350mnz - 700


----------



## jblade

Hey Droidtheory

Kind of a Minor bug, but very annoying.

In the call menu, if you use t9 to lookup an individual, and then click their name... the "call icon" does not work to call the person. Instead you have to click their profile, and call them from the People/Contacts app


----------



## bjanow

dhy, this is the unroot guide.

http://www.droid-lif...-factory-state/

I used this or a very, very similar variation of it.


----------



## airmaxx23

I followed the instructions to upgrade from 1.8 and ended up stuck at the Google logo.


----------



## bjanow

airmaxx23 said:


> I followed the instructions to upgrade from 1.8 and ended up stuck at the Google logo.


Try it again. Just to reiterate, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, under mounts and storage, wipe system, flash rom.


----------



## Fatsix

First charge on extended battery, forgot to wipe stats tho. 2.0 jd kernel on interactive. Experienced the charging while off bug when I put the new battery in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

vinzky said:


> Wot...can you please email me your complete setcpu settings? I'm new using setcpu and can't seem to get the numbers u have. My email is [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


The only settings I'm using are shown in the screenshot:

1350mhz - 1200
1200mhz - 1100
920mhz - 1000
700mhz - 900
350mnz - 800

Hope that helps


----------



## gearsofwar

Hey guys, have you noticed any update on market apps? Usually I would see some but I haven't seen any in days! Lol. Weird

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## rdoanecu

Fatsix said:


> First charge on extended battery, forgot to wipe stats tho. 2.0 jd kernel on interactive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What is the difference between interactive and the interactive x scaling?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

rdoanecu said:


> What is the difference between interactive and the interactive x scaling?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


x adds a screen off profile which is not needed on the GN as it has one built in


----------



## Izord

droidth3ory said:


> Coffee in hand and I'm plugging in to build 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, you are the best dev.


----------



## Izord

esmier said:


> Hey, upgrading whipes all icon placements in the launcher


That's why I flash the nova launcher zip. It has a real easy backup/restore option that sets you up in a second after a flash. All icons where you had them on your screens before.

Make sure you flash the nova zip, not install the nova apk.

Avoid Titanium like the plague.


----------



## gearsofwar

Fatsix said:


> First charge on extended battery, forgot to wipe stats tho. 2.0 jd kernel on interactive. Experienced the charging while off bug when I put the new battery in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I dont know how you guys get this. Mine is set the same but screen always shows 70%.


----------



## BalinorTx

gearsofwar said:


> Hey guys, have you noticed any update on market apps? Usually I would see some but I haven't seen any in days! Lol. Weird
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


Had a few updates like k9 mail and CardCam...CardCam update was today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Izord said:


> That's why I flash the nova launcher zip. It has a real easy backup/restore option that sets you up in a second after a flash. All icons where you had them on your screens before.
> 
> Make sure you flash the nova zip, not install the nova apk.
> 
> Avoid Titanium like the plague.


Nova is indeed great. You can just install from the apk if you don't need widgets in the app drawer...depends on what you want.

Titanium is great as well if you know how to use it...never restore system data, start with only restoring user (e.g., downloaded from the market or installed from apk), apps, and not app data. If you do want to restore app data for selected apps, do so one or two at a time and look for issues by running the apps, using the phone before continuing. I've done so on every build of Nexus roms I've run (and OG Droid/D2) without issues...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

BalinorTx said:


> Had a few updates like k9 mail and CardCam...CardCam update was today.
> 
> Hmmm, weird for me.....I havent seen one in a while. I'll give it a couple more days! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BalinorTx

Fatsix said:


> First charge on extended battery, forgot to wipe stats tho. 2.0 jd kernel on interactive. Experienced the charging while off bug when I put the new battery in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did not charge my phone before going to bed. Started at 60% woke up 7 hours later and the phone was at 57%...yep...only 3%

That is with the smartass2 gov with a screen off profile in setcpu

Great stuff guys!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

Is there any way DT, thatbyou can add Facebook Sync in the 2.1 update?

Roman and Paul came up with fix for dev to implement sync in their rooms and they posted it on rootzwiki.

Here's the link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BalinorTx

droidth3ory said:


> Coffee in hand and I'm plugging in to build 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You ROCK. Thank you. Been following and loading since 1.5..

Learning lots and having fun tweaking my GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

I tried Lean kernel, got around 6500 on Antutu (similar to JD kernel). I'm trying Apex kernel now.

EDIT: I'm getting lower numbers with Apex in Antutu and CF-Bench. Franco kernel up next.


----------



## Redflea

Antob125 said:


> Is there any way DT, thatbyou can add Facebook Sync in the 2.1 update?
> 
> Roman and Paul came up with fix for dev to implement sync in their rooms and they posted it on rootzwiki.
> 
> Here's the link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL...I posted this yesterday to the thread yesterday as well...I guess we're missing our FB sync.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux

Long time follower, FTP

I suggest that @ some point you add the option to save profiles in your launcher as in Nova Launcher. It would save me massive amounts of time because of your many awesome updates.

Once again, I am very impressed with your work.

DT do you have a link for your dontations?


----------



## Hansolo607

never mind, user error.


----------



## Hansolo607

Is there any way you can add the option to hide the notification bar?

And does anyone know what drawable file that annoying gray bar above the dock is??


----------



## droidth3ory

Hansolo607 said:


> Just installed 2.0 and I get a FC every time I try to swype past the last homescreen on the right.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?


Coming from What ROM? What did you wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Antob125 said:


> Is there any way DT, thatbyou can add Facebook Sync in the 2.1 update?
> 
> Roman and Paul came up with fix for dev to implement sync in their rooms and they posted it on rootzwiki.
> 
> Here's the link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13136-source-fix-facebook-contacts-sync-fix-for-aosp-ics/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Already coded it in. Working for 2.1.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> Already coded it in. Working for 2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is there also a separate volume selector for ringtones and notifications?







Btw, how was your xmas?


----------



## Antob125

droidth3ory said:


> Already coded it in. Working for 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome! Much love!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

droidkevlar said:


> Is there also a separate volume selector for ringtones and notifications? Btw, how was your xmas?


Good Thanks?? What do mean separate volume selector?

Settings/Sounds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djdlite512

Forgive me if this has been covered, but when I flash the new JD Kernel from CWM, my ABOUT PHONE info does not state 1.0.0.5, but rather 1.0.0.4. Is that correct? I followed the directions in the OP. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## droidkevlar

droidth3ory said:


> Good Thanks?? What do mean separate volume selector?
> 
> Settings/Sounds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When you go to settings, sounds, volumes, ringtone and notifications are the same, meaning they are the same volume for both.....before in every other phone ive had i could separate and have a different volume for ringtones and ringtones....i heard cm9 has this....not 100% sure as i only run your roms....this make sense? im bad at describing things sometimes...sorry


----------



## Hansolo607

droidth3ory said:


> Coming from What ROM? What did you wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Revolution HD.

But I didn't wipe cache first (duh). Reinstalled, issue is resolved.

Do you know what drawable file the gray bar above the dock is?


----------



## Hansolo607

I was wondering if you could please include a "swipe down" gesture to hide the notification bar in Trebuchet?

That would make this perfect!!!


----------



## gearsofwar

Yeah! Go DT!


----------



## igotgame

DT

The ability to change the notification pull down text would be nice









Or the ability to back up home screen layouts like Nova would be cool to.


----------



## gearsofwar

Has anybody use a leankernel on DT's rom? That kernel shows good progress... just sayin..


----------



## BFirebird101

Facebook sync is now integrated....I'm in love. I feel a data wipe looming on the horizon though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody use a leankernel on DT's rom? That kernel shows good progress... just sayin..


lean kernel works great with dts roms.no issues. However francos kernel have made my phone the smoothest yet.. not sure why but response time is best on his so far and i have tried them all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

How much more battery life does undervolting with aggressive settings give? Is it worth going for a kernal that we can undervolt but is a bit choppy vs a smoother kernal but can't be adjusted?


----------



## Paul gyver

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody use a leankernel on DT's rom? That kernel shows good progress... just sayin..


Been using leankernel on this rom no issues. Love it.


----------



## gearsofwar

wil318466 said:


> How much more battery life does undervolting with aggressive settings give? Is it worth going for a kernal that we can undervolt but is a bit choppy vs a smoother kernal but can't be adjusted?


Good question. I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## Halo

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody use a leankernel on DT's rom? That kernel shows good progress... just sayin..


I'm running Imoseyon's 1.1.0 lean kernel right now. Phone runs great. Haven't had any force closes or anything 'weird' happen.


----------



## rdoanecu

Has anybody gotten Facebook sync to work? Every time I try to add an account (under Settings->Accounts and Sync) nothing happens. I've also tried logging in and out of the app itself. Any tips?


----------



## Antob125

rdoanecu said:


> Has anybody gotten Facebook sync to work? Every time I try to add an account (under Settings->Accounts and Sync) nothing happens. I've also tried logging in and out of the app itself. Any tips?


Facebook Sync was never in. Some devs got it working and DT is implementing in 2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

I have only had my phone 2 days now but have been charging it most of the time and it hasnt really gotten much lower than 50% battery but it does drain fast.

For calibrating the battery, should I charge it to full and let it drain full a few times to get more accurate battery? I have heard not to judge battery until you go 100%-0% a few times.

Also with restting battery stats, is it same as the Droid? Charge full, drain to 0, charge to full then wipe?


----------



## riztnack

Izord said:


> That's why I flash the nova launcher zip. It has a real easy backup/restore option that sets you up in a second after a flash. All icons where you had them on your screens before.
> 
> Make sure you flash the nova zip, not install the nova apk.
> 
> Avoid Titanium like the plague.


Whats wrong with Titanium?


----------



## riztnack

Hansolo607 said:


> I was wondering if you could please include a "swipe down" gesture to hide the notification bar in Trebuchet?
> 
> That would make this perfect!!!


I agree

Could you make trebuchet havethe option to go up to 7 rows, 7 columns, and 7 docked icons as well?


----------



## wot

dpaine88 said:


> I have only had my phone 2 days now but have been charging it most of the time and it hasnt really gotten much lower than 50% battery but it does drain fast.
> 
> For calibrating the battery, should I charge it to full and let it drain full a few times to get more accurate battery? I have heard not to judge battery until you go 100%-0% a few times.
> 
> Also with restting battery stats, is it same as the Droid? Charge full, drain to 0, charge to full then wipe?


I've read that fully discharging lithium ion batteries is not recommended.


----------



## jess086

I think the coolest shit u could toss is would be the true 5x5 screen and correct widget sizing


----------



## dhy8386

Well returned my phone and back at pure stock. Feels so dirty.

Anyway thought I'd post a screenie for comparison purposes of a cfbench run.

Gonna run some baselines before I restore. I agree with post above that an option to at least get back screen real estate when hiding the Google search (5x4) would be mint and appreciated.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## modulusshift

Trebuchet is not DT's launcher, or else he probably would have fixed the FC when overscrolling the homescreens with the indicator off. Trebuchet is a part of CyanogenMod. I don't know whether he knows how to mod it.


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> Has anybody use a leankernel on DT's rom? That kernel shows good progress... just sayin..


After trying a few -- Lean, Apex, franco, TMW, JD -- I'm going to give Lean kernel a try for awhile. Running 600, 700, 850, 950, 1200 in SetCPU. For a screen off profile i'm doing min 350 max 700, hotplug.


----------



## tiny4579

wot said:


> After trying a few -- Lean, Apex, franco, TMW, JD -- I'm going to give Lean kernel a try for awhile. Running 600, 700, 850, 950, 1200 in SetCPU. For a screen off profile i'm doing min 350 max 700, hotplug.


Gnex already has a 700 Max with screen off built in. That is redundant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

tiny4579 said:


> Gnex already has a 700 Max with screen off built in. That is redundant.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh okay, would the hotplug scaling attribute make a difference?


----------



## jblade

Anyway you can add in the Wife Tether .apk that is floating around ?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pretty sure you don't need a screen off profile with hotplug.

I'm currently testing LK out myself, going from 200MHz up to 1350, voltages a nice simple 750/850/950/1050/1150/1250.


----------



## Redflea

wot said:


> I've read that fully discharging lithium ion batteries is not recommended.


Correct...not recommended to regularly go below 20-30 percent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

modulusshift said:


> Trebuchet is not DT's launcher, or else he probably would have fixed the FC when overscrolling the homescreens with the indicator off. Trebuchet is a part of CyanogenMod. I don't know whether he knows how to mod it.


I rebuilt it... And as long as a wipe was involved, and no data or homescreen data restore there are no FC's.

2.1 will have yet another rebuilt with many speed tweaks incorporated that were just committed.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

jblade said:


> Anyway you can add in the Wife Tether .apk that is floating around ?


Now that is stealing.









It is easily installable if one were so inclined to do so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Can't wait for DT's update. By the way DT, what kernel are you running this time around or will you stick with the current JD one?


----------



## ugapug

I'd be happy if Trebuchet gave back the screen real estate when you disable the search bar and had an option to put more icons in the dock. Nova Launcher has spoiled me so much that I'll suffer the lack of a fulltime menu button for it.


----------



## wot

SomeGuyDude said:


> Pretty sure you don't need a screen off profile with hotplug.
> 
> I'm currently testing LK out myself, going from 200MHz up to 1350, voltages a nice simple 750/850/950/1050/1150/1250.


Okay I'll just disable profiles altogether.

How has 200mhz been so far? I'm tempted to try this.

EDIT: F it I'll just try it









EDIT2: Here's mine using 1.1.1: 200mhz to 1350mhz, 600/600/700/950/1050/1200


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I can't STAND the aesthetics of right-aligned buttons (plus without a menu button, YOU CAN'T CHANGE NOVA SETTINGS), so I'm on Trebuchet for the time being. Real shame, too.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> Can't wait for DT's update. By the way DT, what kernel are you running this time around or will you stick with the current JD one?


New one.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## riztnack

SomeGuyDude said:


> I can't STAND the aesthetics of right-aligned buttons (plus without a menu button, YOU CAN'T CHANGE NOVA SETTINGS), so I'm on Trebuchet for the time being. Real shame, too.


On nova launcher, open up the app drawer and in the top right hand side is the menu button so you can adjust nova settings........we are on ICS now, not 2.x. you need to learn to look for things again.


----------



## 92slammer

droidth3ory said:


> Now that is stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easily installable if one were so inclined to do so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what exactly is WIFE tethering???


----------



## ugapug

SomeGuyDude said:


> I can't STAND the aesthetics of right-aligned buttons (plus without a menu button, YOU CAN'T CHANGE NOVA SETTINGS), so I'm on Trebuchet for the time being. Real shame, too.


Having 64 apps available in the dock > a misaligned button (to me anyway).


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> New one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Breath fully bated...let 'er rip, baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

ugapug said:


> Having 64 apps available in the dock > a misaligned button (to me anyway).


Yeah, the multi page dock, use of the full screen, hard to give up for an aesthetic issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

hey DT can you put something in the phone that i could show the women when i go out maybe i'll get laid in 2012? and while your at it can you put something in the phone that will make me coffee in the morning so it will be ready for me when i wake up? lol wow you sure do get alot of requests on here. i'm happy with what you've done so far its greatly appreciated!


----------



## travva

Are there any instructions anywhere for the CM Settings stuff? Specifically how/what it does and how to use it for this rom? I looked at it and found a few things but I'm not really sure what the purpose of it is or how to use it.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

panitsos said:


> hey DT can you put something in the phone that i could show the women when i go out maybe i'll get laid in 2012? and while your at it can you put something in the phone that will make me coffee in the morning so it will be ready for me when i wake up? lol wow you sure do get alot of requests on here. i'm happy with what you've done so far its greatly appreciated!


Lol funny shit forgot you mention after getting laid also add a fake call mod to get you out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Lol funny shit forgot you mention after getting laid also add a fake call mod to get you out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 yesssssssssssss great idea Root!!! is that possible? lol


----------



## ugapug

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Lol funny shit forgot you mention after getting laid also add a fake call mod to get you out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think Tasker has a profile for that LOL


----------



## panitsos

downloaded an app that was a vibrator had a girl take my phone to the bathroom then she came back smiling, thats the closest i got to getting laid lol. sorry went off topic a bit


----------



## Slvfox

92slammer said:


> what exactly is WIFE tethering???


.

Google it. Been around for over two years.


----------



## Izord

wot said:


> Okay I'll just disable profiles altogether.
> 
> How has 200mhz been so far? I'm tempted to try this.
> 
> EDIT: F it I'll just try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Here's mine using 1.1.1: 200mhz to 1350mhz, 600/600/700/950/1050/1200


The whole point of scaling frequencies is to allow you to run lower voltages to save power.
Now if your two lowest frequency slots use the same voltages that is retarded.
You are hobbling your phone with zero battery savings.

Since my phone will run both 350 and 700 at the same voltage I use SetCpu to put my minimum at 700 and I get exactly the same battery life as if I had the minimum at at 350.

If you're not using a lower voltage for a lower freq you're shooting yourself in the foot for jack shit.


----------



## travva

Slvfox said:


> .
> 
> Google it. Been around for over two years.


WOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Izord

Hotplug tries to turn off accessory cpus. Which I don't think we have. Unless you count the gpu. Anyone have the inside on this?

Here's what i'm running now

Interactive

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Screw anything lower.


----------



## modulusshift

droidth3ory said:


> I rebuilt it... And as long as a wipe was involved, and no data or homescreen data restore there are no FC's.
> 
> 2.1 will have yet another rebuilt with many speed tweaks incorporated that were just committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, actually, I did a factory reset from 1.9 to 2.0, and it still did it. Didn't restore anything, first thing I did after install. It is a really limited use case, and I mostly did it out of pure curiosity. But the issue is there. Probably a Trebuchet error. Understandable, it is at version .1.

Anyway, excited for 2.1. Then again, I probably spent so much time on this post that it's already posted.

Edit: Just checked, still does it. (didn't reflash, just with my current settings.) Will check again with post of 2.1, will full factory reset.


----------



## wot

Izord said:


> The whole point of scaling frequencies is to allow you to run lower voltages to save power.
> Now if your two lowest frequency slots use the same voltages that is retarded.
> You are hobbling your phone with zero battery savings.
> 
> Since my phone will run both 350 and 700 at the same voltage I use SetCpu to put my minimum at 700 and I get exactly the same battery life as if I had the minimum at at 350.
> 
> If you're not using a lower voltage for a lower freq you're shooting yourself in the foot for jack shit.


That makes sense, thanks.

Wish I could run 700Mhz at 650mV. Trying this again...rebooted last time


----------



## elektroshok

When is 2.1 dropping??










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

DT,
What is zram?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## BlackDobe

gearsofwar said:


> DT,
> What is zram?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


It's my understanding that it's virtual RAM (like the SWAP space on a linux install) - and it sets disk space aside to be used as "backup RAM" of sorts.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> DT,
> What is zram?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


NEXGEN CompCache .









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewelch5

Slvfox said:


> .
> 
> Google it. Been around for over two years.


Wifi tethering or WIFE tethering?

You can tether someones wife???? Without the subscription fees??? I'm interested


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> NEXGEN CompCache .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sweet! I saw it at your tweet. Lol. Can't understand your terminology at times.









Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Skilover

How does this compare to how v2.0 comes:

SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery DOWNLOAD (Screen Shot at the end of the post)

He shows so many screen shots at once it's hard to know which represents what customization.
What I will say is my phone never got 4g reception at home until I installed this ROM








THANKS!!


----------



## bjanow

elektroshok said:


> When is 2.1 dropping??


We're all waiting for it, but half the fun is anticipating the release. The way th3ory works ... well I would say rather soon.


----------



## dpaine88

Could anyone explain their method of calibrating their battery for me please? Did you just do power cycles or did you wipe stats? Did you wipe battery stats after you did power cycles or before?


----------



## BFirebird101

92slammer said:


> what exactly is WIFE tethering???


I believe that's where your wife stops staying in the kitchen then you tie her down by the fridge and stove 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## loudaccord

DT - what process do you take to put your apps and settings back?

I'm a big fan of wiping every thing but I usually skip a release or two because of the setup time each time after each wipe. Usually worth it though


----------



## Redflea

dpaine88 said:


> Could anyone explain their method of calibrating their battery for me please? Did you just do power cycles or did you wipe stats? Did you wipe battery stats after you did power cycles or before?


Get the battery calibration app from the market, follow it's directions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

dpaine88 said:


> Could anyone explain their method of calibrating their battery for me please? Did you just do power cycles or did you wipe stats? Did you wipe battery stats after you did power cycles or before?


Download Battery Calibration from the market and let phone charge till it reaches 100% (around 4200 mv). Click calibrate and that wipes your stats. Next unplug phone immediately and let it drain till it dies. Turn it on one more time (should die around boot screen). Next plug phone in and charge all the way to 100% again without unplugging it from the charger till it reaches 100%. Then unplug and enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## panitsos

BFirebird101 said:


> Download Battery Calibration from the market and let phone charge till it reaches 100% (around 4200 mv). Click calibrate and that wipes your stats. Next unplug phone immediately and let it drain till it dies. Turn it on one more time (should die around boot screen). Next plug phone in and charge all the way to 100% again without unplugging it from the charger till it reaches 100%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


ok stupid question, once you unplug it and let it die how are you suppose to make phone calls? that takes hours to die


----------



## reuuin

Lol the worst part is the roms are released so fast I've never even let it completely cycle between flashes. Seems fine though. 10-12 hours of moderate use on 1200/1100/1000/900/800


----------



## CBMC

panitsos said:


> ok stupid question, once you unplug it and let it die how are you suppose to make phone calls? that takes hours to die


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

You would keep the phone on while it is discharging. So you could use it normally. Once it is discharged completely, put it on the charger and charge till full. You could turn the phone back on while it is charging but should leave it on the charger till full.


----------



## Redflea

panitsos said:


> ok stupid question, once you unplug it and let it die how are you suppose to make phone calls? that takes hours to die


Don't let it die...running down to 20-30% is sufficient, and better for the battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toshibitsu

panitsos said:


> ok stupid question, once you unplug it and let it die how are you suppose to make phone calls? that takes hours to die


if you have unlimited data, let it start to download like an entire season torrent of some tv show via 'adownloader' & leave the screen on.. preferbly also leaving some game on or a video playing. the thing will die in no time.


----------



## dpaine88

Redflea said:


> Download Battery Calibration from the market and let phone charge till it reaches 100% (around 4200 mv). Click calibrate and that wipes your stats. Next unplug phone immediately and let it drain till it dies. Turn it on one more time (should die around boot screen). Next plug phone in and charge all the way to 100% again without unplugging it from the charger till it reaches 100%. Then unplug and enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


Thanks for the advice guys!! Very helpful.

Since the "batterystats.bin" file is located in /data/system and not just /system, does that mean that we only have to redo this process when we wipe data? or even when we wipe /system like when we upgrade between these Zygote builds?

I also heard that if you flash your ROM at 100% battery, then this process is not needed, is that true?


----------



## Character Zero

To run the battery down I have been playing video through Sling with the brightness all the way up. Even then it takes a little more than 2 hours to run it dry which I thought was somewhat surprising. But like some else upthread said, I have been flashing too much to get an accurate read on the battery. I keep waffling between a stable 4.0.2 rom and then coming back to 4.0.3 because I think there is something I am missing out on.


----------



## tiny4579

Redflea said:


> Don't let it die...running down to 20-30% is sufficient, and better for the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'd actually say start charging anywhere from 40-50%. Since I've seen a lot say to fully discharge the battery to calibrate I thought I'd share this article. It's actually better not to kill the battery. Li-ION batteries don't have a memory so full discharges aren't needed.

Article: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

Also wanted to share that this calibration everyone is doing is not really needed as wiping data also wipes battery stats. After a few charge cycles (2-3) the OS should be calibrated to the battery (it's not the battery that needs calibrating). Battery stats will always be inaccurate at first as not all batteries have the same true capacity or are at the same max capacity (more usage will deplete the life of the battery). Hope this helps.


----------



## ridobe

reuuin said:


> Lol the worst part is the roms are released so fast I've never even let it completely cycle between flashes. Seems fine though. 10-12 hours of moderate use on 1200/1100/1000/900/800


This. I dont make it to the full discharge before starting over.


----------



## ridobe

Double post.


----------



## ridobe

WTF?


----------



## reverepats

wil318466 said:


> How much more battery life does undervolting with aggressive settings give? Is it worth going for a kernal that we can undervolt but is a bit choppy vs a smoother kernal but can't be adjusted?


Well I can tell u while using the phone physically, the batt doesn't seem to drop as fast as being on stock. I'm using Faux Beta kernel its its crazy good. I'm on 2.0 also by the way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niminum

Guys i need help, I was trying to flash this ROM and now im in trouble! alright i have cwm recovery 5.5.0.3 it wont pick up my sd card. i downgraded to 5.5.0.3 cause 5.5.0.4 was giving me problems but looks like that was a mistake. what can i do guys? i already wiped everything and am trying to either mount the sd card to load this ROM so i can flash. what should i do?


----------



## jakebites

niminum said:


> Guys i need help, I was trying to flash this ROM and now im in trouble! alright i have cwm recovery 5.5.0.3 it wont pick up my sd card. i downgraded to 5.5.0.3 cause 5.5.0.4 was giving me problems but looks like that was a mistake. what can i do guys? i already wiped everything and am trying to either mount the sd card to load this ROM so i can flash. what should i do?


You can use rom manager to bring yourself back to the currect recovery.


----------



## jess086

th3ory, i like the newest kernel from imoseyon a lot. his beta is nice only wish he would drop some of the oc and add more steps in the lower range. but it the fastest by far


----------



## KlugN

Well I'm an idiot and didn't nand before editing framework-res (done mods to this tons of times and usually just a quick restore of the old framework fixed any issues on my dinc) so I had to restore my 1.8 backup. Battery life is DEFINITELY better for me on 2.0 but I'm going to wait until 2.1 to flash a newer version again. The rate at which DT pops out these ROMs is unreal so I suppose it's worth it just to wait.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## niminum

i wiped data and formatted system already, and after cwm would'nt pick up my sd card nemore. guys i really need help, can someone walk me through what i have to do


----------



## anaphora68

You are probably going to have to flash back o factory.


----------



## tiny4579

niminum said:


> Guys i need help, I was trying to flash this ROM and now im in trouble! alright i have cwm recovery 5.5.0.3 it wont pick up my sd card. i downgraded to 5.5.0.3 cause 5.5.0.4 was giving me problems but looks like that was a mistake. what can i do guys? i already wiped everything and am trying to either mount the sd card to load this ROM so i can flash. what should i do?


If it won't pick up your sdcard there are a few things you can do. I'd recommend to read the thread again on rooting your phone (in the CDMA section) as it has instructions for flashing recovery from fastboot. 5.5.0.4 was the first released recovery for the CDMA model and the one I'd recommend for the Verizon/CDMA model.

You can also re-flash CWM with flash_image from adb but I say the fastboot method is better.


----------



## tiny4579

anaphora68 said:


> You are probably going to have to flash back o factory.


True, that should also work (via odin) but I'd recommend upgrading back to 5.5.0.4 from fastboot first.


----------



## niminum

alright guys i got the 5.5.0.4 img and i'm in fastboot mode, what next? also when i plug in my phone now it says drivers were not successfully installled something about omapp, guessing something about the processor?


----------



## vulie504

First off, i just wanted to say i love this rom it's a good improvement over stock and i appreciate the work. However, there's one thing about this rom that bothers me. I noticed that there is an extra soft key on the far right and i would rather have just the 3 stock soft keys (i think it just makes it look cleaner). I did install a soft key mod that turns it blue and should only have the 3 stock keys. The keys are blue now ,but the extra soft key is still there. Is it baked into the rom and can't be removed? Thanks


----------



## ap4tor

niminum said:


> alright guys i got the 5.5.0.4 img and i'm in fastboot mode, what next? also when i plug in my phone now it says drivers were not successfully installled something about omapp, guessing something about the processor?


You are off topic now. There are threads and how toos on flashing recoveries and bringing your phone back to life. All you need is on the first page of the general GNex forums.


----------



## droidth3ory

vulie504 said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i love this rom it's a good improvement over stock and i appreciate the work. However, there's one thing about this rom that bothers me. I noticed that there is an extra soft key on the far right and i would rather have just the 3 stock soft keys (i think it just makes it look cleaner). I did install a soft key mod that turns it blue and should only have the 3 stock keys. The keys are blue now ,but the extra soft key is still there. Is it baked into the rom and can't be removed? Thanks


Flash the Launcher Revert in the OP


----------



## wera750

So after testing several kernels all night and day, I say apex is the way to go... Imo


----------



## wera750

Faux is a very very close second though


----------



## ap4tor

vulie504 said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i love this rom it's a good improvement over stock and i appreciate the work. However, there's one thing about this rom that bothers me. I noticed that there is an extra soft key on the far right and i would rather have just the 3 stock soft keys (i think it just makes it look cleaner). I did install a soft key mod that turns it blue and should only have the 3 stock keys. The keys are blue now ,but the extra soft key is still there. Is it baked into the rom and can't be removed? Thanks


You are talking about the three dot menu soft key? That one is used for options and the launcher used in this rom has options. If you go to an ICS app like Gmail you should only see the standard. Keys. The only key that is added by mods is the search key, I believe


----------



## reuuin

Hey DT( or anyone who can answer this ) I know you're busy at work , but is there a way you can bake in some real alarm sounds? The default ics alarms are whimpy. I'm missing beepbeepbeep or buzzer alarm. Or instruct me if I could maybe pull the files from another and do it for myself. Thanks a lot, as this is my main alarm that would rock.


----------



## droidth3ory

reuuin said:


> Hey DT( or anyone who can answer this ) I know you're busy at work , but is there a way you can bake in some real alarm sounds? The default ics alarms are whimpy. I'm missing beepbeepbeep or buzzer alarm. Or instruct me if I could maybe pull the files from another and do it for myself. Thanks a lot, as this is my main alarm that would rock.


Sure.. I will add some good AOSP ones.


----------



## marty4short

The 4 lock screen shortcuts that the rootz boat rom has would be a nice addition to this rom.


----------



## niminum

ap4tor said:


> You are off topic now. There are threads and how toos on flashing recoveries and bringing your phone back to life. All you need is on the first page of the general GNex forums.


 dude i tried that and i'm lost, i must be doing something wrong. i'm just asking for some direct help.


----------



## anaphora68

Don't need the lock screen from Rootz Boot. Not everyone uses all of those apps. For example, I use Google Voice for text...a link to messages does nothing for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

niminum said:


> dude i tried that and i'm lost, i must be doing something wrong. i'm just asking for some direct help.


You can't mount the USB Storage in Clockwork. Do you have a backup to restore? (I assume Not). You will need to factory restore your phone. There is a thread in the recover from brick. With a wiped OS , and none to install in recover... That is essentially what you are.


----------



## BeADroid

reuuin said:


> Hey DT( or anyone who can answer this ) I know you're busy at work , but is there a way you can bake in some real alarm sounds? The default ics alarms are whimpy. I'm missing beepbeepbeep or buzzer alarm. Or instruct me if I could maybe pull the files from another and do it for myself. Thanks a lot, as this is my main alarm that would rock.


You could check out Zedge in the market. They have some great Robust alarms.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys I can't seem to find volume+ in the market, does somebody have an .apk I can have? Thanks


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys I can't seem to find volume+ in the market, does somebody have an .apk I can have? Thanks


No space volume+ or search Volume boost and scroll down.


----------



## 2defmouze

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys I can't seem to find volume+ in the market, does somebody have an .apk I can have? Thanks


http://androidaudiohacks.com/?page_id=2


----------



## igotgame

Volume+ free is all I needed..I didn't realize what a difference out makes until I tried it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> No space volume+ or search Volume boost and scroll down.


I SWEAR TO GOD THAT WASN'T THERE BEFORE....


----------



## Redflea

reuuin said:


> Hey DT( or anyone who can answer this ) I know you're busy at work , but is there a way you can bake in some real alarm sounds? The default ics alarms are whimpy. I'm missing beepbeepbeep or buzzer alarm. Or instruct me if I could maybe pull the files from another and do it for myself. Thanks a lot, as this is my main alarm that would rock.


It's very simple to add any sounds you like to your phone...download the mp3, ogg, or whatever it is, and simply copy them to the Alarms, Notifications, or Ringtones folders on your SD card. The next time you go into settings, they will appear, and they will persist across flashing, wiping, changing roms, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579

droidth3ory said:


> You can't mount the USB Storage in Clockwork. Do you have a backup to restore? (I assume Not). You will need to factory restore your phone. There is a thread in the recover from brick. With a wiped OS , and none to install in recover... That is essentially what you are.


I believe he downgraded but he couldn't access sdcard from clockwork (not mounting to PC), so I was suggesting he flash the clockwork image from fastboot mode from 5.5.0.4:

fastboot-windows.exe flash recovery recovery-5.5.0.4-toro.img

It's the step I'd take prior to a factory restore. But there are threads detailing that and how to do that already.


----------



## niminum

droidth3ory said:


> You can't mount the USB Storage in Clockwork. Do you have a backup to restore? (I assume Not). You will need to factory restore your phone. There is a thread in the recover from brick. With a wiped OS , and none to install in recover... That is essentially what you are.


wow, never thought i would brick my phone. thanks for the info.


----------



## Redflea

marty4short said:


> The 4 lock screen shortcuts that the rootz boat rom has would be a nice addition to this rom.


Get widget locker...one of the best, most useful apps in the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

niminum said:


> alright guys i got the 5.5.0.4 img and i'm in fastboot mode, what next? also when i plug in my phone now it says drivers were not successfully installled something about omapp, guessing something about the processor?


If your windows detects the phone as samsung you are good. If not install pdanet on your pc and that has drivers that work. Here is the command to flash recovery

fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img

Credit to the rootzwiki guide


----------



## vulie504

droidth3ory said:


> Flash the Launcher Revert in the OP


Thanks! I feel silly now, it's so simple. One more thing, if for some reason i needed/wanted to access those options, where would i find them once i flash the stock soft keys. I found a "cyanogenmodsettings" in the app drawer ,but it didn't contain the same settings.


----------



## tiny4579

niminum said:


> wow, never thought i would brick my phone. thanks for the info.


brick is a harsh word. It implies it's not recoverable and no more useful. It's definitely not permanent bricked.

Here's your thread with the info I'd suggest you start with:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/

You can skip the fastboot oem unlock as you're already unlocked but if you start at the beginning and make sure you flash the recovery-5.5.0.4-toro img.


----------



## tr1pp1n

vulie504 said:


> First off, i just wanted to say i love this rom it's a good improvement over stock and i appreciate the work. However, there's one thing about this rom that bothers me. I noticed that there is an extra soft key on the far right and i would rather have just the 3 stock soft keys (i think it just makes it look cleaner). I did install a soft key mod that turns it blue and should only have the 3 stock keys. The keys are blue now ,but the extra soft key is still there. Is it baked into the rom and can't be removed? Thanks


hate to break it to you but everyone else likes that and it should not be removed... mimics old settings key from eclair-gb


----------



## panitsos

hey guys does the kernnel thats baked into a rom have anything to do with call quality? i dont know if its just me but every time i get or make a call the convo starts off clear but after 30 seconds or so theres a crackling noise in the speaker and then the person on the other end of the phone call keeps coming in and out


----------



## droidth3ory

vulie504 said:


> Thanks! I feel silly now, it's so simple. One more thing, if for some reason i needed/wanted to access those options, where would i find them once i flash the stock soft keys. I found a "cyanogenmodsettings" in the app drawer ,but it didn't contain the same settings.


If you flash out the launcher you will not have the advanced settings any longer/.


----------



## jakebites

I recommend nova launcher. Its really nice and based off the ics launcher with speed tweaks and many options like backup and restore which makes reromming much more painless because you can restore your home screens!


----------



## Redflea

My current life:

Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1?

I am SUCH a rom whore...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

Just spent about two hours catching up on this thread. Hard to keep up with it! Haha I love it.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki app


----------



## cvbcbcmv

You know you're a rom whore when everything on your rom is perfect, you can't ask for anything more yet you still bug your dev for a new release. *facepalm to my own self*


----------



## tiny4579

cvbcbcmv said:


> You know you're a rom whore when everything on your rom is perfect, you can't ask for anything more yet you still bug your dev for a new release. *facepalm to my own self*


I planned to stay on stock until CM9 had nightlies for this phone but that didn't happen as this ROM is so awesome.


----------



## niminum

AWESOME!!!!! my phone is fixed. i couldn't of done it without your help fellas, i appreciate it!


----------



## Redflea

cvbcbcmv said:


> You know you're a rom whore when everything on your rom is perfect, you can't ask for anything more yet you still bug your dev for a new release. *facepalm to my own self*


Diggity

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-•^^^•^^^--^^-„-^**^~-„¸
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸-*´;;;___;;;;;;;;¸„„¸;;;;;;;;;;;;;;¯`^•-„
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(;¸-*¯¸„„„„¸.¯¯¯¯&#8230;..¯*^•-„¸;;;;;;;;;;;;`^-„
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„„¸¸..¯*^•-„;;;;;;;`•„
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸'-•^*¯¯*^-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_„„„_&#8230;.`•&#8230;&#8230;.`-„;;;;;;;`-¸
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.ƒ*¯¯¯""*^•-`¸&#8230;&#8230;.¸-*--„„_..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..);;;;;;;;;`
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„„„„„„O¸ . .ƒ&#8230;&#8230;|´ . . . . .¯** &#8230;&#8230;.¸-´;;;;;;;;;;








&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸'-*--„„¸¸¯-*..¸&#8230;..`¸~~--O¸ . .ƒ&#8230;¸-^´;;;;;;;;;;;;¸-´
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`^.¸/&#8230;&#8230;-`---„„¸.`„-*&#8230;..|;;;;;;;;;;;;¸-*
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¯&#8230;&#8230;..|;;;;¸-^^¸¸*
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸-*&#8230;&#8230;¸-*¯/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯¯&#8230;-(
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸„-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„-^´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;*-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`^---•^^*¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„„-¸*&#8230;`&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;-*¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;._¸„„„-•^*¯¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.'|
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯`¸"""¯¯ . . .¸„„-* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;..|
......allllllllriiiiiiighhhhht!.......ƒ..................&#8230;&#8230;..`-¸---•^*¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....&#8230;..............&#8230;..|
&#8230;.............................................&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸__¸„„-&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸*
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸--„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...`¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸-*
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..(&#8230;..ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸•*
¸-^****^•-¸*&#8230;(&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..^*¯¯¯""*^-„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„-*
(¸„„„„„„¸&#8230&#8230;..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-*
,´ &#8230;&#8230;"`¸&#8230;&#8230;..`¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_„„-•**^-„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^*¸
>***^^-¸-*~-„¸&#8230;.*¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¯""****""¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/;|¯*^~---•^*„*;:;¸/^-„¸
(..-¸&#8230;.¸)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^´;ƒ;;'¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*;:;:;¸/;:;:;:¯*^-¸
`^-„¸¯¯&#8230;&#8230;¸„-&#8230;&#8230;...`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„„-*::`);:;|;:;:;&#8230;..¸-*;:;:;:¸/;:;:;¸^*•„„¸;:`-¸
&#8230;...¯¯¯¯¯..`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-„*::¸:::







;:;:;|:;¸„„„`¸/´„¸;:;:;¸/;:;







¯::::::::







;:;`¸
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`^•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„„-•|;:;:`"´;`""´;:;¸-:;*:;:;:;ƒ;:;:`•„¸/;:;:;:`::::¸„¸:







;:;:;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯*****¯&#8230;&#8230;.'¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;¸:`*´;:;`"´;:;:;:'¸
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸;:;:;:;:;¸*;:;:;:;:;:|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„>„¸„„-*.|„„„„„-;:;:;`¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`•-„&#8230;&#8230;_„„„-•^*"¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|;:;:;:;:;:;`¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|--„„¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## destinydmm

he he Alright!


Redflea said:


> Diggity
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-•^^^•^^^--^^-„-^**^~-„¸
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸-*´;;;___;;;;;;;;¸„„¸;;;;;;;;;;;;;;¯`^•-„
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(;¸-*¯¸„„„„¸.¯¯¯¯&#8230;..¯*^•-„¸;;;;;;;;;;;;`^-„
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„„¸¸..¯*^•-„;;;;;;;`•„
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸'-•^*¯¯*^-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_„„„_&#8230;.`•&#8230;&#8230;.`-„;;;;;;;`-¸
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.ƒ*¯¯¯""*^•-`¸&#8230;&#8230;.¸-*--„„_..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..);;;;;;;;;`
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„„„„„„O¸ . .ƒ&#8230;&#8230;|´ . . . . .¯** &#8230;&#8230;.¸-´;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸'-*--„„¸¸¯-*..¸&#8230;..`¸~~--O¸ . .ƒ&#8230;¸-^´;;;;;;;;;;;;¸-´
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`^.¸/&#8230;&#8230;-`---„„¸.`„-*&#8230;..|;;;;;;;;;;;;¸-*
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¯&#8230;&#8230;..|;;;;¸-^^¸¸*
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸-*&#8230;&#8230;¸-*¯/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯¯&#8230;-(
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸„-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„-^´&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;*-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`^---•^^*¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„„-¸*&#8230;`&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;-*¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;._¸„„„-•^*¯¸-*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.'|
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯`¸"""¯¯ . . .¸„„-* &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;..|
> ......allllllllriiiiiiighhhhht!.......ƒ..................&#8230;&#8230;..`-¸---•^*¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....&#8230;..............&#8230;..|
> &#8230;.............................................&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸__¸„„-&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸*
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸--„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...`¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸-*
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..(&#8230;..ƒ&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¸•*
> ¸-^****^•-¸*&#8230;(&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..^*¯¯¯""*^-„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„-*
> (¸„„„„„„¸&#8230&#8230;..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-*
> ,´ &#8230;&#8230;"`¸&#8230;&#8230;..`¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_„„-•**^-„¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^*¸
> >***^^-¸-*~-„¸&#8230;.*¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..¯""****""¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸/;|¯*^~---•^*„*;:;¸/^-„¸
> (..-¸&#8230;.¸)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-^´;ƒ;;'¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸-*;:;:;¸/;:;:;:¯*^-¸
> `^-„¸¯¯&#8230;&#8230;¸„-&#8230;&#8230;...`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„„-*::`);:;|;:;:;&#8230;..¸-*;:;:;:¸/;:;:;¸^*•„„¸;:`-¸
> &#8230;...¯¯¯¯¯..`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`-„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¸„-„*::¸:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;:;:;|:;¸„„„`¸/´„¸;:;:;¸/;:;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¯::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;:;`¸
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`-¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`^•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„„-•|;:;:`"´;`""´;:;¸-:;*:;:;:;ƒ;:;:`•„¸/;:;:;:`::::¸„¸:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;:;:;
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯*****¯&#8230;&#8230;.'¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;¸:`*´;:;`"´;:;:;:'¸
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.`•„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`-¸;:;:;:;:;¸*;:;:;:;:;:|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..`•¸&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¸„>„¸„„-*.|„„„„„-;:;:;`¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;ƒ;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;`•-„&#8230;&#8230;_„„„-•^*"¯&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|;:;:;:;:;:;`¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|--„„¸;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

My phone likes apex v4 on interactive the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579

Redflea said:


> AWESOME!!!!! my phone is fixed. i couldn't of done it without your help fellas, i appreciate it!


Great to hear! How did you end up fixing it?


----------



## destinydmm

Noob question but does _*format /system wipe the virtual sd card?*_


----------



## cheese

how are you guys doing on battery life with 4G on most of the day? i only get about 2 and half hours of on screen display time. Its not that great. I do very mild youtube HD viewing, web viewing, and thats about it.


----------



## Fatsix

destinydmm said:


> Noob question but does _*format /system wipe the virtual sd card?*_


no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

destinydmm said:


> Noob question but does _*format /system wipe the virtual sd card?*_


No

Edit: too slow









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BalinorTx

Redflea said:


> My current life:
> 
> Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1? Refresh...2.1?
> 
> I am SUCH a rom whore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes WE are


----------



## panitsos

panitsos said:


> hey guys does the kernnel thats baked into a rom have anything to do with call quality? i dont know if its just me but every time i get or make a call the convo starts off clear but after 30 seconds or so theres a crackling noise in the speaker and then the person on the other end of the phone call keeps coming in and out


 anyone?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

That should have nothing to do with call quality, kernel basically just controls CPU usage and such, shouldn't have anything to do with that kind of software.


----------



## jess086

cvbcbcmv said:


> That should have nothing to do with call quality, kernel basically just controls CPU usage and such, shouldn't have anything to do with that kind of software.


not true, kernel can deplete call quality do to interfering with calling in general. with out the kernels help you couldnt even get or make calls


----------



## toxa24

panitsos said:


> anyone?


I say make a backup, flash another kernel, and see if that resolves the problem. Post the results, I would like to know that as well. Thanks


----------



## earled

over 24 hours without 2.1. This must be a major overhaul. Cant wait....


----------



## panitsos

toxa24 said:


> I say make a backup, flash another kernel, and see if that resolves the problem. Post the results, I would like to know that as well. Thanks


 sorry my friend i wouldnt know where to start to do that, all i know is to install the new roms. i'm hoping the new release (2.1) will help


----------



## droidth3ory

Well... I am thing since I have almost 11 hours so far in rebuilding this beast from the ground up... I may just graduate it and give it a new name. Hmmmm.


----------



## earled

If you can flash a ROM you can flash a kernel


----------



## drak1071

dt you are a machine!


----------



## a2thejay23

droidth3ory said:


> Well... I am thing since I have almost 11 hours so far in rebuilding this beast from the ground up... I may just graduate it and give it a new name. Hmmmm.


How about NeXth3ory. Nice n simple


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Well... I am thing since I have almost 11 hours so far in rebuilding this beast from the ground up... I may just graduate it and give it a new name. Hmmmm.


Bring out the big guns...... SUP3RM3GA3PICALPHA v1.0


----------



## gearsofwar

> Well... I am thing since I have almost 11 hours so far in rebuilding this beast from the ground up... I may just graduate it and give it a new name. Hmmmm.


I agree with you DT. It be best if you do.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## juancito80

Pho3nix GN3X


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> Well... I am thing since I have almost 11 hours so far in rebuilding this beast from the ground up... I may just graduate it and give it a new name. Hmmmm.


Any ETA? No pressure though... So I and others don't have to hit f5 every minute


----------



## Redflea

This is killing me...wife has been busy all day, so I've been free to play.







When this drops I'm gonna flash it three times, just because I can.









Be right back, got a little exited, time to change my undies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

toxa24 said:


> Any ETA? No pressure though... So I and others don't have to hit f5 every minute


Hour or two barring any Thermonuclear war.


----------



## toxa24

droidth3ory said:


> Hour or two barring any Thermonuclear war.


Got you. Thanks a lot


----------



## idle0095

any way to get the facebook with contact sync??


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> any way to get the facebook with contact sync??


Already coded in.


----------



## dhy8386

idle0095 said:


> any way to get the facebook with contact sync??


He already said its in there.


----------



## reverepats

droidth3ory said:


> Hour or two barring any Thermonuclear war.


So DT are u sticking with JD's kernel?...J/C thats all?...TIA!!!


----------



## mikewelch5

reverepats said:


> So DT are u sticking with JD's kernel?...J/C thats all?...TIA!!!


I believe he said earlier there is gonna be some new new


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> Already coded in.


sorry i tired to go through the forum to find the answer to this question. Is it coded in the new update or is it in 1.9 or 2.0?


----------



## reuuin

Redflea said:


> It's very simple to add any sounds you like to your phone...download the mp3, ogg, or whatever it is, and simply copy them to the Alarms, Notifications, or Ringtones folders on your SD card. The next time you go into settings, they will appear, and they will persist across flashing, wiping, changing roms, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 little late replying but, thanks alot


----------



## Redflea

idle0095 said:


> sorry i tired to go through the forum to find the answer to this question. Is it coded in the new update or is it in 1.9 or 2.0?


2.1...releasing today.

Damn, wet myself again! Too excited...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

Redflea said:


> Damn, wet myself again!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Too much information...


----------



## idle0095

Redflea said:


> 2.1...releasing today.
> 
> Damn, wet myself again! Too excited...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know. Diddo.


----------



## david617

omg! im addicted. was gonna go to sleep, but i just read about 2.1
now i have to flash...ahh.....


----------



## bjanow

david617 said:


> omg! im addicted. was gonna go to sleep, but i just read about 2.1
> now i have to flash...ahh.....


Welcome. If you need sleep, download and flash when you wake up. Crap, how did I know that?


----------



## vespadaddy

Hi folks. Is it advisable to use titanium backup to re-install apps after flashing? I'm currently on v1.7 of this ROM, and want to flash the newest version.

For a clean install, do I need to do it manually, or is using Titanium OK?

Thanks! (and thanks to OP for the ROM!)


----------



## dpaine88

vespadaddy said:


> Hi folks. Is it advisable to use titanium backup to re-install apps after flashing? I'm currently on v1.7 of this ROM, and want to flash the newest version.
> 
> For a clean install, do I need to do it manually, or is using Titanium OK?
> 
> Thanks! (and thanks to OP for the ROM!)


I've heard so many mixed opinions....some say apps+ data and system is fine while others say not restore system stuff.

To be safe I would just restore apps and data or do system but make a backup first and restore if you run into anything weird and only restore the green system items.


----------



## RVDigital

gb714us said:


> Is anyone having YouTube issues? It won't play any videos. Its like an infinite buffer.


Also having this problem, anyone else?

To be clear, this is not the YouTube missing problem.


----------



## 2defmouze

Do NOT restore system data from TiBu


----------



## anaphora68

Just add your apps back in manually. I always run into problems using TiBu.


----------



## psychotic_penguin

Another option is AppMonster, restores the apps, but not data.


----------



## Shadows9909

the entire point of wiping data is to erase system data.. do not restore it with Titanium.. user apps + data is fine, i've used titanium forever with no problems.. much more convenient than market..


----------



## igotgame

2defmouze said:


> Do NOT restore system data from TiBu


^ This

ONLY restore User apps..I also only restore ones that aren't installed by the rom by default. So I may have 25 backed up, but only 20 aren't installed by the rom. I only install what is missing esentially.


----------



## david617

RVDigital said:


> Also having this problem, anyone else?
> 
> To be clear, this is not the YouTube missing problem.


i too have been having this issue occasionaly
(youtbe buffering forever)


----------



## guitardedhero

My YouTube worked fine just now even on 3g with 0 bars.


----------



## ea12287

Thanks DT. Great work.


----------



## staticx57

I am getting a lot of speaker distortion on 2.0 with Volume+ that I didn't get on 1.4. What might cause this? Both ROMs are running the same kernel.


----------



## jblade

How does one backup text messages and call.history? Or is that system data?


----------



## sandfreak

staticx57 said:


> I am getting a lot of speaker distortion on 2.0 with Volume+ that I didn't get on 1.4.


Me too, figured it'll be fixed soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> New one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!!


----------



## mike dee

jblade said:


> How does one backup text messages and call.history? Or is that system data?


I just backup my SMS with GoSMS Pro. Doesn't backup MMS, but I always save whatever photos I get to my sdcard upon receipt, so it's not a big deal for me. I don't bother with call logs, so I don't know about that. I backup local bookmarks with BookmarkSB.


----------



## xtphty

Just installed 2.0, for some reason on the market (from desktop browser version), I can no longer see my phone in the install menu. Previously it was popping up as Verizon Galaxy Nexus (I was on v1.8 i think). Anyone else have this ?


----------



## nygbaby91

Im starting to see some other ASOP and CM ROMS stating that they have done something within the ROM to enable wifi tethering, im using the lastest test build of wifi tether, and i can connect although it drops out frequesntly and i have to reconnect it. My question is, does this currently have whatever is needed to enable it? if not Theory, will we see that soon, or is it not as big a feature as some other ROM cookers are making it sound? Love your stuff been running since the TBOLT then BOINIC, and now NEXUS. Awesome as all ways.


----------



## modulusshift

nygbaby91 said:


> Im starting to see some other ASOP and CM ROMS stating that they have done something within the ROM to enable wifi tethering, im using the lastest test build of wifi tether, and i can connect although it drops out frequesntly and i have to reconnect it. My question is, does this currently have whatever is needed to enable it? if not Theory, will we see that soon, or is it not as big a feature as some other ROM cookers are making it sound? Love your stuff been running since the TBOLT then BOINIC, and now NEXUS. Awesome as all ways.


I've been seeing that too. They've been removing Verizon's provisioning on the stock tether. That should be stable, since that is part of the os and therefore tested. Would be a nice feature.


----------



## CDuke619

modulusshift said:


> I've been seeing that too. They've been removing Verizon's provisioning on the stock tether. That should be stable, since that is part of the os and therefore tested. Would be a nice feature.


I agree that feature would be great. My wife has it on her rom on her epic 4G touch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

CDuke619 said:


> I agree that feature would be great. My wife has it on her rom on her epic 4G touch
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Install wifiap widget from the market, add to notification widgets in settings, launch from notification power widget, launches built in tether without vzw knowing.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Redflea said:


> Install wifiap widget from the market, add to notification widgets in settings, launch from notification power widget, launches built in tether without vzw knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BoyBlunder

Phone just rebooted while using the browser and typing in the URL bar using SwiftKeyX. Anyone else?


----------



## ronnieruff

BoyBlunder said:


> Phone just rebooted while using the browser and typing in the URL bar using SwiftKeyX. Anyone else?


Not a single reboot on this ROM. It is useful on such a post to detail kernel and any custom voltages.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## gearsofwar

BoyBlunder said:


> Phone just rebooted while using the browser and typing in the URL bar using SwiftKeyX. Anyone else?


This is the first I heard of random reboot with dt's rom. What kernel are you using? Are you using what's included with this rom?

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## BFirebird101

New name could be r3VOLV3r (with evolve capitalized) or 3volution

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## BeADroid

Theory,
I don't know what do its been almost 48 hrs without a new rom. I am at a lost.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of Zygote GNex.


----------



## jeff5891

im new to messing with ROMs and really want to check this one out. Right now i am running AR HD 2.1.2. What exactly do i have to do to switch over to this ROM? sorry about the question but really dont want to mess up my phone.


----------



## loudrockmusic

Anyone having issues with gta3? I had it working on the 24th with whatever was out then, and now i can't get it to go with apex/jdk/Imo kernels. It rotates the softkeys, has a black screen then quits back to the launcher. Super frustrating since I thought it was a kernel issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trebores

Redflea said:


> Install wifiap widget from the market, add to notification widgets in settings, launch from notification power widget, launches built in tether without vzw knoing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How do I add a widget to the notification Widgets?

Thanks!


----------



## Redflea

trebores said:


> How do I add a widget to the notification Widgets?
> 
> Thanks!


Is CMsettings, in app tray...go to Interface/Notification Power Widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fennell

trebores said:


> How do I add a widget to the notification Widgets?
> 
> Thanks!


Apps > CyanogenMod settings > Interface > Widget Buttons > Check the box for Toggle WiFi AP


----------



## BoyBlunder

Re: the browser reboot:

I'm using the stock kernel, whatever it came with. Governor is at smartassv2, and the voltages are as follows:

1350-1200
1200-800
920-750
700-700
350-650
I set these using SetCPU. I came from 1.8, with no wipe, just cleared cache, dalvik and /system/. No further mods.


----------



## dhy8386

jeff5891 said:


> im new to messing with ROMs and really want to check this one out. Right now i am running AR HD 2.1.2. What exactly do i have to do to switch over to this ROM? sorry about the question but really dont want to mess up my phone.


Backup in CWR and then do a full wipe and install fresh. You cant safely come from one rom to another without a full wipe. If you want to maintain your user apps, backup with titanium backup and then restore them. So long as you make a backup, you wont mess up your current install.


----------



## dlnp22

fennell said:


> Apps > CyanogenMod settings > Interface > Widget Buttons > Check the box for Toggle WiFi AP


Having an issue with tethering, with the workaround, for some reason.

I can add widget, set it up correctly, AND see the network from a laptop; but when I try to connect, it times out and I get an error message, "limited connectivity", etc.

Is there anything else I might be missing?

Thanks in advance.....(great community on this board!)


----------



## gearsofwar

BoyBlunder said:


> Re: the browser reboot:
> 
> I'm using the stock kernel, whatever it came with. Governor is at smartassv2, and the voltages are as follows:
> 
> 1350-1200
> 1200-800
> 920-750
> 700-700
> 350-650
> I set these using SetCPU. I came from 1.8, with no wipe, just cleared cache, dalvik and /system/. No further mods.


Our voltages are different. I don't know if your voltages has to do with things.

Can anybody chime in on this one? Knock on would but I haven't had a random reboot using this rom and kernel.

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## Redflea

dlnp22 said:


> Having an issue with tethering, with the workaround, for some reason.
> 
> I can add widget, set it up correctly, AND see the network from a laptop; but when I try to connect, it times out and I get an error message, "limited connectivity", etc.
> 
> Is there anything else I might be missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.....(great community on this board!)


Worked for me as started...the connect to internet took a bit the first time, but I had my laptop and Droid 2 both connected and accessing the internet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

DT,

The superwipe script Mike developed for his Android HD ROM formats the partitions in ext4. Any advantage to doing that with your ROM? Does your install already do this? Just prepping my replacement GN to install 2.0 and get it primed for 2.1 and thought i would ask.


----------



## bp328i

BoyBlunder said:


> Re: the browser reboot:
> 
> I'm using the stock kernel, whatever it came with. Governor is at smartassv2, and the voltages are as follows:
> 
> 1350-1200
> 1200-800
> 920-750
> 700-700
> 350-650
> I set these using SetCPU. I came from 1.8, with no wipe, just cleared cache, dalvik and /system/. No further mods.


The voltages you have set seem a little low to me. you might want to try to bump them up a little. Mine are set at:

1350-1200
1200-1100
920-1000
700-900
350-800


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> Our voltages are different. I don't know if your voltages has to do with things.
> 
> Can anybody chime in on this one? Knock on would but I haven't had a random reboot using this rom and kernel.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


I just wouldn't stress one random reboot so much... if it happens more, especially if you are able to recreate it, then you could diagnose... but sometimes the phone just does it and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## vespadaddy

FYI, Droid-life has an APK for wireless tethering that works. Just search tethering on that site. I just downloaded it (again), and tested it. It works.


----------



## vespadaddy

2defmouze said:


> I just wouldn't stress one random reboot so much... if it happens more, especially if you are able to recreate it, then you could diagnose... but sometimes the phone just does it and hopefully it won't happen again.


 My wife also has a GNex. Totally stock. It rebooted on her once today. Just FYI.


----------



## 2defmouze

vespadaddy said:


> My wife also has a GNex. Totally stock. It rebooted on her once today. Just FYI.


Yeah that's what I'm saying.. Mine actually rebooted once, shortly after I got it and unlocked. It was still stock. Just sitting there while I was looking up what ROM to flash, all of a sudden rebooted. I didn't think much about it and it hasn't happened again. Not worth going crazy messing around with settings and stuff, sometimes it just happens, lol.


----------



## wot

jeff5891 said:


> im new to messing with ROMs and really want to check this one out. Right now i am running AR HD 2.1.2. What exactly do i have to do to switch over to this ROM? sorry about the question but really dont want to mess up my phone.


Like you, I also came from AR HD 2.1.2. I've done this two ways. First way is in the OP:



> *INSTALL Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM OR VERSION PREVIOUS TO 1.8 OR YOU WILL HAVE ISSUES!!)*
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On


Second way was using the Superwipe script (from AR HD) prior to flashing.

You should be okay if you do a nandroid backup before flashing a new ROM.

Hope that helps


----------



## jeff5891

wot said:


> Like you, I also came from AR HD 2.1.2. I've done this two ways. First way is in the OP:
> 
> Second way was using the Superwipe script (from AR HD) prior to flashing.
> 
> Hope that helps


after you used superwipe did you have to mess with the mounts or did you just install from there. thanks


----------



## PaulG1488

wot said:


> Like you, I also came from AR HD 2.1.2. I've done this two ways. First way is in the OP:
> 
> Second way was using the Superwipe script (from AR HD) prior to flashing.
> 
> You should be okay if you do a nandroid backup before flashing a new ROM.
> 
> Hope that helps


I believe dot recommended not using that script and just doing it manually in cwr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Slvfox

vespadaddy said:


> FYI, Droid-life has an APK for wireless tethering that works. Just search tethering on that site. I just downloaded it (again), and tested it. It works.


Search this thread. I posted the web site where you can get that wireless tether about 3 days ago.


----------



## gbdesai

PaulG1488 said:


> I believe dot recommended not using that script and just doing it manually in cwr
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Hmmm, did not see that recommendation I did use it with no ill effects when I went to 1.8...


----------



## Redflea

gbdesai said:


> Hmmm, did not see that recommendation I did use it with no ill effects when I went to 1.8...


Yeah, don't remember that either...I've used super wipe as well, when I loaded 1.8 or 1.9, without any issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?...
Refresh, 2.1?...

[Finger falls off...]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## modulusshift

Redflea said:


> Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?... Refresh, 2.1?...
> Refresh, 2.1?...
> 
> [Finger falls off...]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've been keeping myself entertained, but not too entertained to check for updates.


----------



## wot

jeff5891 said:


> after you used superwipe did you have to mess with the mounts or did you just install from there. thanks


Honestly can't remember, but I think if you follow the OP w/ or w/o Superwipe you'll be okay. Remember nandroid backup.


----------



## jt1359

Hopefully droidth3ory will see this, lol As a suggestion for a feature, maybe add more options to swipe to on the lockscreen. For instance, swipe up to silence/vibrate phone (and again to turn sound back on). And down for... something else? You could make the extra slots customizable if possible. I know Rootzboat added a feature like this, so maybe steal it from there...


----------



## droidth3ory

ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


----------



## Redflea

For anyone wanting more info on how to use the cool brightness settings available to us in CMSettings, here's a write up I put together a while back when I was using it on CM7 on my D2:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/626-CM7-AutoBacklight-Settings---customize-your-phone-backlight-settings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


Speechless...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

jeff5891 said:


> after you used superwipe did you have to mess with the mounts or did you just install from there. thanks


I used superwipe then flashed the ROM and have not had one issue. In fact if I try other ROM's I use superwipe then as well, and have never had any issues.


----------



## Redflea

Folks, user this time to back things up, charge up to 100%, and get ready for some fun!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


You're the best bro donation on the way!


----------



## dpaine88

Redflea said:


> For anyone wanting more info on how to use the cool brightness settings available to us in CMSettings, here's a write up I put together a while back when I was using it on CM7 on my D2:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...klight-settings
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


oh my god...this is awesome dude!! I have always wanted to mess with those settings but could never find any useful info on it, thanks for sharing


----------



## bp328i

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


Ok now the only thing to do besides drink a beer is:

F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, ok and make a backup...


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


You sir, are a b3ast!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## mikewelch5

Excellent news DT. Gonna run to hell(Walmart) and get this Female Dog when I get back.


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Ok now the only thing to do besides drink a beer is:
> 
> F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5,


........F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5......


----------



## KlugN

I've also used the super wipe script and would also like to know if we're supposed to with this ROM or not...

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## wot

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


You've been too good to us!


----------



## Redflea

dpaine88 said:


> oh my god...this is awesome dude!! I have always wanted to mess with those settings but could never find any useful info on it, thanks for sharing


NP...I had the same problem, limited info on it, so did what I cold to pull together a summary...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


Once up a donation coming your way....


----------



## wera750

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


Sweet!


----------



## wera750

I can't forget to tell you all to follow the link in my sig, this rom will grab another gear!


----------



## a2thejay23

Redflea said:


> For anyone wanting more info on how to use the cool brightness settings available to us in CMSettings, here's a write up I put together a while back when I was using it on CM7 on my D2:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/626-CM7-AutoBacklight-Settings---customize-your-phone-backlight-settings
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you use the same settings that u wrote there on your GN?


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


you are my hero. and you constantly make me feel like i def have not donated enough to you lol. have to fix that


----------



## droidkevlar

KlugN said:


> I've also used the super wipe script and would also like to know if we're supposed to with this ROM or not...
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


Ive used it for every ROM I flash and never ran into any issues.


----------



## Redflea

YOu


a2thejay23 said:


> Do you use the same settings that u wrote there on your GN?


No, the GN default settings are very good, I think, and quite different, more detailed than the D2 defaults. Im going to lower the dim level, as it's too bright at low light levels, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

Here we go again boys and girls, time to start backing everything up and get set for 2.1. I swear I've never seen this much flashing since the last girls gone wild DVD I saw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## a2thejay23

Redflea said:


> YOu
> 
> No, the GN default settings are very good, I think, and quite different, more detailed than the D2 defaults. Im going to lower the dim level, as it's too bright at low light levels, but haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The default cm settings or the default ROM settings ?


----------



## wot

KlugN said:


> I've also used the super wipe script and would also like to know if we're supposed to with this ROM or not...
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


I only used Superwipe when I moved from a completely different ROM. The consensus shows using it isn't negatively affecting anything. You probably don't need to use it if you follow the OP.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


Speechless! Wow!

Galaxy Nexus 1.35 Theory Rom


----------



## 2defmouze

I think DT only said regarding superwipe that he had never used it so couldn't vouch for it.. I prefer to do everything in CWR anyways


----------



## Redflea

a2thejay23 said:


> The default cm settings or the default ROM settings ?


The default settings in the GN are quite good, IMHO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elektroshok

AlpineM3 said:


> Here we go again boys and girls, time to start backing everything up and get set for 2.1. I swear I've never seen this much flashing since the last girls gone wild DVD I saw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


do we need a complete wipe to go 2.0 --> 2.1? or just cache and davlik


----------



## Redflea

elektroshok said:


> do we need a complete wipe to go 2.0 --> 2.1? or just cache and davlik


Not yet confirmed but likely, if this is a major rebuild...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

droidth3ory said:


> ITS DONE!! AND IT IS SWEET!!. Whew! 16 hours boys and girls. Rebuilt from the source up, piece by piece and well worth it. I'm going to smoke a butt and I will update the OP and Upload the new build. I think everyone is going to be very happy about it.


You almost make it sound as if you go outside to smoke or something. I mean, not to presume or judge or anything.. but how in the hell could you program without smoking?!!! 16 hours?! Seriously... smoking and programming go hand-in-hand.


----------



## wot

niugnep said:


> You almost make it sound as if you go outside to smoke or something. I mean, not to presume or judge or anything.. but how in the hell could you program without smoking?!!! 16 hours?! Seriously... smoking and programming go hand-in-hand.


I think he means sexy time with his SO


----------



## Redflea

wot said:


> I think he means sexy time with his SO


I hope it's a quickie...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

elektroshok said:


> do we need a complete wipe to go 2.0 --> 2.1? or just cache and davlik


Ive learned even though a dev might say no wipe needed, I always wipe. This makes it 100% sure its not from a previous flash before or something bad from flashing over. Yes it takes more time but after you do it a few times, you can get it done all within 10-20mins.


----------



## anaphora68

Just a little update...holy crap on the battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jspradling7

Or it's his SO making him go outside to smoke. : )

HURRY UP ALREADY!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

jspradling7 said:


> Or it's his SO making him go outside to smoke. : )
> 
> HURRY UP ALREADY!!!


LOL... Can't smoke in the house... I have a 5 and 6 year old.


----------



## gonzlobo

bp328i said:


> (snip)
> 
> F5, ok and make a backup...


I'm beginning to think we (folks who backup before flashing) are the 1%.


----------



## bp328i

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... Can't smoke in the house... I have a 5 and 6 year old.


Ok, then click upload...then go outside...lol


----------



## jetski

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... Can't smoke in the house... I have a 5 and 6 year old.


How do you time for this, hands must be full?


----------



## 2defmouze

gonzlobo said:


> I'm beginning to think we (folks who backup before flashing) are the 1%.


Lol its weird, I never backed up my bionic before flashing new things, but with the gnex, at least so far, I'm making backups pretty often... probably just that "new phone" tension and I'll get over it soon enough


----------



## AlpineM3

So a full wipe of data, format system, and a wipe of the dalvik cache and cache partition in order DT, or is a full wipe not necessary?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

did you put a chick magnet in this one like a few of us asked for? lol i was gonna go to bed but i think i'll stay up


----------



## Timmaaay4

my bet is full wipe.


----------



## wot

2defmouze said:


> Lol its weird, I never backed up my bionic before flashing new things, but with the gnex, at least so far, I'm making backups pretty often... probably just that "new phone" tension and I'll get over it soon enough


I came from the OG Moto Droid....installed a custom ROM and left it as-is thinking: "Just give me a reason to replace you."


----------



## bp328i

gonzlobo said:


> I'm beginning to think we (folks who backup before flashing) are the 1%.


I'm from the old school of the OG Droid, I hated to SBF so I always made sure I had a backup. Plus I theme and mod so I'm always decompiling, editing, recompiling something so I need my backups...lol


----------



## tiny4579

2defmouze said:


> Lol its weird, I never backed up my bionic before flashing new things, but with the gnex, at least so far, I'm making backups pretty often... probably just that "new phone" tension and I'll get over it soon enough


Will require full wipe for 2.1 as some assumed. See OP. I backup a lot on this phone. Especially when a wipe is needed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

since i'm new to all this , heres another dumb question.... what exactly are you guys backing up before you put a new version of this rom on?


----------



## reuuin

Donation incoming just for adding in alarm sounds for me haha. Awesome dev. You really out did yourself on this man.


----------



## dhy8386

AlpineM3 said:


> So a full wipe of data, format system, and a wipe of the dalvik cache and cache partition in order DT, or is a full wipe not necessary?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Full wipe. See OP


----------



## jess086

Any chance on true 5x5 or 4x5 screen and normal widget sizes?


----------



## panitsos

reuuin said:


> Donation incoming just for adding in alarm sounds for me haha. Awesome dev. You really out did yourself on this man.


 i wonder if he put in any new and louder ringers for the phone


----------



## bp328i

wot said:


> I came from the OG Moto Droid....installed a custom ROM and left it as-is thinking: "Just give me a reason to replace you."


LOL...Seriously....


----------



## droidth3ory

jess086 said:


> Any chance on true 5x5 or 4x5 screen and normal widget sizes?


I'm working on it... Workspace hack is easy... But it fudges my widgets. lol


----------



## dhy8386

So to enable ZRAM, we install the new ROM, download a terminal app if we dont have one, run the command, and reboot?


----------



## droidkevlar

Just asking....so plz dont shoot....did you add separate sound settings levels for notifications and for ringtones?

Cant wait for upload to finish to flash this bad boy


----------



## RjsShadows

Wipe necessary, and does anyone know what the wallpaper in the first post is called or where it can be found? Its awesome. Amazing rom by the way DT I missed your roms on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## mikewelch5

Its up!


----------



## droidth3ory

GET IT!111 WIPE THE PISS OUT OF YOUR PHONE, THEN WIPE THE NEIGHBORS. Read The OP!!. Enjoy and Report!!


----------



## mikewelch5

Preciate it brother!


----------



## wot

droidth3ory said:


> GET IT!111 WIPE THE PISS OUT OF YOUR PHONE, THEN WIPE THE NEIGHBORS. Read The OP!!. Enjoy and Report!!


Will it work if I wipe neighbors before the phone?


----------



## Redflea

DOWNLOADING!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

Getting ready to flash...FiOS is awesome!!!!


----------



## jess086

You made the right choice on kernel man


----------



## Redflea

bp328i said:


> Getting ready to flash...FiOS is awesome!!!!


Damn...13%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jetski

mikewelch5 said:


> Its up!


13%


----------



## droidth3ory

jess086 said:


> You made the right choice on kernel man


I ran them, blasted them, and beat the hell out of all of them. It took the cake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

Redflea said:


> Damn...13%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's booting...It's ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## AlpineM3

Haha, download is laggin! Server must be going overload right now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Before you guys ask... The launcher settings that everyone bitches about... Now in the Drawer.







. Enjoy your proper buttons boys and girls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezer23

Do the SoftKey mods still work or do they need to be updated?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Breezer23 said:


> Do the SoftKey mods still work or do they need to be updated?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


They work.. That is the systemUI. Newly built, but modded the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> I ran them, blasted them, and beat the hell out of all of them. It took the cake.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is the kernel any different than the experimental one imo posted in his op on his lean kernel page? I have that one with 180mhz to 4.2Mhz in place undervolted. I was just curious about the kernel itself since i cant find a post with the ver2 kernel by itself


----------



## panitsos

we dont have to wipe dalvik and cache?


----------



## 2defmouze

Already flashed and rebooting... thanks DT!!


----------



## Redflea

31%...it's like waiting for Christmas all over again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewelch5

panitsos said:


> we dont have to wipe dalvik and cache?


Sure, why not to be safe. But I believe during the install it wipes the dalvik for you.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Ok I think I'll finally flash this I just been peeping in this thread the last few days but two questions will Google wallet work without any issues and also gta3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewelch5

Damn flea you're slow lol. You downloading at like 200k?


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> we dont have to wipe dalvik and cache?


If you wipe Data/factory Reset and Format System Dalvik is irrelevant.


----------



## Antob125

Will we need to tweak stuff in SETCPU? or is kernel set out of the box?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

panitsos said:


> we dont have to wipe dalvik and cache?


You must wipe everything...read the OP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

mikewelch5 said:


> Sure, why not to be safe. But I believe during the install it wipes the dalvik for you.


 ok ty i'll do it to be safe, it didnt mention it in the op


----------



## droidth3ory

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Ok I think I'll finally flash this I just been peeping in this thread the last few days but two questions will Google wallet work without any issues and also gta3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wallet is perfect... Haven't tried GTA but I am a glass half full kind of guy.


----------



## KlugN

Wrong thread!!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## hawgpapa

Thanks DT... Downloaded and ready to rock!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

Is AOSP wifi tether unlocked in 2.1?


----------



## gearsofwar

yes, read OP!!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

Antob125 said:


> Will we need to tweak stuff in SETCPU? or is kernel set out of the box?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do what you want... But the Female Dog runs nice out of the gate.







All phones are different, but you have many options.


----------



## Antob125

When using wipe data cache and system does it auto wipe battery stats? Cause I just calibrated today?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

inferno10681 said:


> Is AOSP wifi tether unlocked in 2.1?


There are ways if one were so inclined.... I don't support it. That be stealing.


----------



## AlpineM3

Thoughts guys??!!?? Still downloading here....what's the word?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmaaay4

booting,


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> There are ways if one were so inclined.... I don't support it. That be stealing.


Understandable. Any chance you could point those interested in the right direction?


----------



## Redflea

mikewelch5 said:


> Damn flea you're slow lol. You downloading at like 200k?


I'm dying here! «eek»

Supposed to be speedy cable, apparently being transmitted via carrier pigeon, one byte at a time...

51%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewelch5

So far, it used to lag through the widgets. Not anymore


----------



## panitsos

mines still booting up , hopefully lol its on the google screen now


----------



## dhy8386

Restoring my apps with TB. So far so smooth


----------



## Antob125

When using wipe data cache and system does it auto wipe battery stats? Cause I just calibrated today?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

Already setting up....thanks DT....will send a donation tomorrow once money comes up...and then maybe more once the diff sound volumes are built in,









now take some rest man.


----------



## panitsos

is it normal for it to take this long to boot up? is it because of a new kernnel or something? still stuck on the google screen


----------



## Redflea

inferno10681 said:


> Understandable. Any chance you could point those interested in the right direction?


 Look back a few pages, I posted a method that someone else had reported that works...pic included.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

panitsos said:


> is it normal for it to take this long to boot up? is it because of a new kernnel or something? still stuck on the google screen


Could be but mine loaded usual time. Pretty fast. Maybe wipe and reflash


----------



## wot

Booted up and going through initial setup, thanks DT


----------



## Redflea

panitsos said:


> is it normal for it to take this long to boot up? is it because of a new kernnel or something? still stuck on the google screen


Always longer with cache wipes/new rom...be patient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Freaking 74%...i'm going to go hit something very hard.


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> is it normal for it to take this long to boot up? is it because of a new kernnel or something? still stuck on the google screen


No.. NOT Normal.


----------



## tr1pp1n

hey droidth3ory, appreciate all the hardwork, grabbing the rom now. question about zram still - I know on previous phones I've used zram was needed especially to get gingerbread running well on the droid og... on the gNex would you advise its use? Not sure how fast the internal storage is, but I would imagine its a step up / on par with a class 10 sd card (without downloading sd benchmark to test read / writes)... would you recommend enabling it? / Do you enable it for your daily use?


----------



## foo

here we go with 20 pages of "booting" "Downloading!"


----------



## dhy8386

Anyone tell me what the benefits are of enabling ZRAM before i do it?


----------



## bp328i

AlpineM3 said:


> Thoughts guys??!!?? Still downloading here....what's the word?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bird is the word!

Bird Bird Bird, Bird is the word!!!


----------



## Timmaaay4

dt 
just booted up second time this has popped up 
Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.

also 2 times for a Calender has stopped as well i just signed into google.


----------



## Redflea

dhy8386 said:


> Anyone tell me what the benefits are of enabling ZRAM before i do it?


Read the Zram link in the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

droidth3ory said:


> No.. NOT Normal.


 still stuck on google screen... should i re-install again?


----------



## inferno10681

Redflea said:


> Look back a few pages, I posted a method that someone else had reported that works...pic included.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, the help is appreciated. My apologies for not searching the thread before asking. That workaround will work!

On the same note, is there any way to entirely disable provisioning? Notification widget will work, but it'd be nice to be able to do it from the settings page, too.


----------



## droidth3ory

Timmaaay4 said:


> dt
> just booted up second time this has popped up
> Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.
> 
> also 2 times for a Calender has stopped as well i just signed into google.


You didn't wipe like you are supposed to. Busted. That will happen because of sig issues with old gapps.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmaaay4

Timmaaay4 said:


> dt
> just booted up second time this has popped up
> Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.
> 
> also 2 times for a Calender has stopped as well i just signed into google.


if i go into the Calender it is making me sign into google again but gmail is working


----------



## dhy8386

Redflea said:


> Read the Zram link in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did but I meant real world. For example in certain types of apps and/or running the system a certain way. Not a big deal. Ill play around.


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> still stuck on google screen... should i re-install again?


Check your download and follow the directions. Make sure the flash is successful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i

Timmaaay4 said:


> dt
> just booted up second time this has popped up
> Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.
> 
> also 2 times for a Calender has stopped as well i just signed into google.


Use superwipe and then flash, I did and it's running PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## wot

droidth3ory said:


> You didn't wipe like you are supposed to. Busted. That will happen because of sig issues with old gapps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hahaha


----------



## panitsos

ok thanks i'll try it again


----------



## wot

Loving how this comes with imo's LK


----------



## jawonder

Boot up fine everything's good setting up my home screens now. Thanks DT !!.


----------



## modulusshift

No more Trebuchet FC. Seems to be working great so far!


----------



## Antob125

When using wipe data cache and system does it auto wipe battery stats? Cause I just calibrated today? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Wait, is it just me or does this come with a kernel that doesn't exist...


----------



## juancito80

@droidth3ory

A donation was made to the cigarette fund thanks for the hard work.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Hey theory, I'll upload a mirror when this my download is done, post it in the OP?


----------



## modulusshift

cvbcbcmv said:


> Wait, is it just me or does this come with a kernel that doesn't exist...


Running great for a nonexistent kernel.


----------



## dpaine88

Its cool to restore apps and their data right?


----------



## jess086

Damn man, I love everything u have built. But I got to give it to u on this one. I hope u know that this is the only rom out there that the voltages actually work on for the kernels? And ur crazy tushy didn't use a release version kernel u used a expairmental version. I love it. Did u have to do anything to fix the receive call issue in the kernal where it drops output sound? U r the man dude. Keep it up.


----------



## panitsos

ok redownloaded rom again and reflashed and still stuck on google screen. should i try and reflash 2.0 and start over?


----------



## Timmaaay4

Timmaaay4 said:


> Use superwipe and then flash, I did and it's running PERFECT!!!!!


but i am coming from 1.9 
i also do not have my contacts 
i will look for superwipe and flash again.


----------



## dpaine88

ROM looks solid so far but I wanted to check something to see if it was just me.

Does anyone have the market link in the top right of the app drawer? Mine is missing in this update not sure if it is on purpose or not.

Thanks for the hard work DT


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys, if you can hold off on the download and save yourself the pain of the servers, I'm gonna get a mirror set up shortly.


----------



## dhy8386

panitsos said:


> ok redownloaded rom again and reflashed and still stuck on google screen. should i try and reflash 2.0 and start over?


Check the md5


----------



## gearsofwar

no problems here! Nice and smooth! Love it DT


----------



## Cyber Warrior

Any of the old mods work with this?? battery percent.. software keys?? I'm guessing not. Any word on mods for this rom or am I asking to soon







Thanks for all of the great work DT... downloading now


----------



## dhy8386

dpaine88 said:


> ROM looks solid so far but I wanted to check something to see if it was just me.
> 
> Does anyone have the market link in the top right of the app drawer? Mine is missing in this update not sure if it is on purpose or not.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work DT


DT replaced it with the launcher settings


----------



## Skilover

What does the "Exchange Hack" do? I installed it, but the truth is, the ICS email app works on Exchange anyhow. I am concerned that when I open email messages on my phone that they are not showing up on my PC--or are being removed from it, though I'm not deleting the messages on my phone.

Thanks.


----------



## gbdesai

dpaine88 said:


> ROM looks solid so far but I wanted to check something to see if it was just me.
> 
> Does anyone have the market link in the top right of the app drawer? Mine is missing in this update not sure if it is on purpose or not.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work DT


Yeah I noticed that too... Not sure if it is intentional or not... is there a limit to the # of items in that drop down?


----------



## panitsos

dhy8386 said:


> Check the md5


 how do i check that? is it in recovery screen somewhere?


----------



## masri1987

So zygot became axiom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

I'm running at 1.42 no problems here.....fast and smooth! Love IT!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

panitsos said:


> how do i check that? is it in recovery screen somewhere?


Download astro, and find the file, and hold down and hit detials, it says the MD5 there.

(if I helped please hit the thanks button)


----------



## dhy8386

need to do it from your PC when in recovery


----------



## gbdesai

Skilover said:


> What does the "Exchange Hack" do? I installed it, but the truth is, the ICS email app works on Exchange anyhow. I am concerned that when I open email messages on my phone that they are not showing up on my PC--or are being removed from it, though I'm not deleting the messages on my phone.
> 
> Thanks.


It allows you to bypass any security policies mandated by the Exchange Server.


----------



## panitsos

how can i download astro if i cant get past the google screen?


----------



## dpaine88

Its cool to restore apps n data with Titanium right?


----------



## adrianguenter

droidth3ory said:


> There are ways if one were so inclined.... I don't support it. That be stealing.


Haha wow, that's lame. Yeah, let's not "steal" from a company that takes us to the cleaners monthly whilst offering us less and less for our money.

Guess I'm passing on this one.


----------



## akellar

Antob125 said:


> When using wipe data cache and system does it auto wipe battery stats? Cause I just calibrated today?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe you should ask again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

panitsos said:


> how can i download astro if i cant get past the google screen?


You have a backup right?


----------



## foo

masri1987 said:


> So zygot became axiom?


Yes.


----------



## TerminX

Haha, yeah, god forbid we "steal" the data we're already paying VZW out the bum for.


----------



## droidth3ory

adrianguenter said:


> Haha wow, that's lame. Yeah, let's not "steal" from a company that takes us to the cleaners monthly whilst offering us less and less for our money.
> 
> Guess I'm passing on this one.


If you think they charge too much, go to boost. You don't go to Macy's and steal shit because you think it is overpriced. You go to Walmart and buy it.

You really think I give a flying fudge if you use my ROM?? LMAO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

OMFG sorry guys , i got so excited with the new rom after i did all the wipes i just rebooted the phone i never installed the rom lol ok ok let me have it i'm ready


----------



## gonzlobo

dhy8386 said:


> need to do it from your PC when in recovery


Can be done on the phone with a file manager app like Astro. Click and hold the file, then select details.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Theory, my mirror is uploading now.


----------



## igotgame

I wonder if my 1.8 blue softkeys and % in the battery will work on Axiom...hmmm


----------



## dpaine88

Looks like the 1.42 slot is too high for my phone, lagged incredibly.

Seems like the 180 slot is fine though.

I was hoping you went with imo's kernel DT and am very happy with the ROM so far!


----------



## Skilover

This is 100% UNRELATED to your rom, but ICS is extremely touchy about users replacing fonts using the same methods as worked previously, even on Honeycomb. If you could possibly see if there's anything you can do to allow apps like Font Changer to work as they do on other devices that would be great. We all know they changed the font name to Roboto, but there's more to it. According to Rummy, the OS has some problem allowing the Bold font to be changed, though how it knows is beyond all of us, since all font changers simply rename the new font to match what the OS expects to see.

Thanks--and thanks for all your hard work on this fantastic rom--and I haven't even tried 2.1 yet!!


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> If you think they charge too much, go to boost. You don't go to Macy's and steal shit because you think it is overpriced. You go to Walmart and buy it.
> 
> You really think I give a flying fudge if you use my ROM?? LMAO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I steal shit from Macy's _and _Walmart - they're both overpriced.

Really though, not removing provisioning is a legitimate stance and you're not to be berated for it. As the person who originally asked the question, your ROM is awesome despite the restriction, and you deserve credit for that.

Rock on, DT. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> If you think they charge too much, go to boost. You don't go to Macy's and steal shit because you think it is overpriced. You go to Walmart and buy it.
> 
> You really think I give a flying fudge if you use my ROM?? LMAO.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haha of course they think the world cares about everything they want to share in the forum









I kind of like that DT sticks to his own guns on that... and hey there are PLENTY of workaround for people who want to tether, do a little research and you can figure it out..

Anyway, ROM seems fantastic so far DT, this kernel is really jumping, I'm surprised I can feel the difference so well, thanks again!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

gonzlobo said:


> Can be done on the phone with a file manager app like Astro. Click and hold the file, then select details.


Yeah, if only I thought of that first...







Somebody didn't read all the posts, or did and decided to steal


----------



## oockla

panitsos said:


> OMFG sorry guys , i got so excited with the new rom after i did all the wipes i just rebooted the phone i never installed the rom lol ok ok let me have it i'm ready


Done that before!


----------



## wil318466

TerminX said:


> Haha, yeah, god forbid we "steal" the data we're already paying VZW out the bum for.


Gotta side with Theory, and not just because it's his rom. Your opinion of the case is your own. There are plenty of things in this world I think I'm overcharged for, but I don't use that as a justification for doing something wrong, legally or morally. Example : my family pays 40k in taxes a year, but I don't use that as an excuse to cheat on another part of my taxes that I should pay.


----------



## runandhide05

AFTER YOU FLASH AND THEN BOOT UP COME GET YOUR AXI0M MODS OVER HERE
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/#entry301002


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I think everything is overpriced...


----------



## runandhide05

cvbcbcmv said:


> I think everything is overpriced...


NOT MY MODS, THEY ARE FREE!!! LOL


----------



## wil318466

How come you picked "axiom" over "wil318466rom" ?


----------



## thescreensavers

runandhide05 said:


> AFTER YOU FLASH AND THEN BOOT UP COME GET YOUR AXI0M MODS OVER HERE
> http://rootzwiki.com...ds/#entry301002


Do you have just the 1% mod with out the softkeys?


----------



## euphoriq

What is this zram thing and is it worth using?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mirror! Please post in OP Theory









http://www.multiupload.com/HO3EOU5IGD


----------



## runandhide05

thescreensavers said:


> Do you have just the 1% mod with out the softkeys?


YUP 7 TO CHOOSE FROM JUST FOR THE WHITE SOFTKEYS


----------



## droidth3ory

thescreensavers said:


> Do you have just the 1% mod with out the softkeys?


A few tests proved I was wrong and the 4 keys mods there need to be reworked.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

euphoriq said:


> What is this zram thing and is it worth using?


You just made me facepalm so hard that I got brain darmage. I think I'm having trowble spelwing.


----------



## Redflea

<Sigh> Just not my night...

Download was at 88% and phone locked up and rebooted.

After reboot download completed, verified download and booted in to recovery.

Wiped w/superwipe, factory reset.

Then accidentally hit Reboot (damn volume keys on my OG Droid/D2 are where the Power key is on the GN)...pulled battery to keep it from trying to reboot since there was no longer an OS on it.

Restarted w/Volume up/down and power, but the phone kept booting into Odin mode, where you can't change to recovery mode...tried it several times same result. Was about to post for help, then took off the case and tried again and realized I was getting just volume down when pressing on the Vol up/dn key w/the case on. W/the case off could get a better press on the key and booted into Recovery and flashed the ROM and am booting up now.

Sheesh!


----------



## maha1o

hello just flashed this rom. its pretty great so far.. how can i get the menu button back on my soft keys like i had in the last version?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> A few tests proved I was wrong and the 4 keys mods there need to be reworked.


So his mods won't work?


----------



## igotgame

runandhide05

Do you have one that changes the 3 soft keys to blue and adds the % inside the battery?

I have the one from 1.8 that did this, but not sure if it will work on here.


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> A few tests proved I was wrong and the 4 keys mods there need to be reworked.


CORRECT THE FOUR KEYMODS HAVE BEEN PULLED FOR NOW
ALL THE THREE KEYS WORK FLAWLESS


----------



## revickulous2001

droidth3ory said:


> If you think they charge too much, go to boost. You don't go to Macy's and steal shit because you think it is overpriced. You go to Walmart and buy it.
> 
> You really think I give a flying fudge if you use my ROM?? LMAO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


OMG...Logic still exists in this world.

The FACT that so many people are still willing to pay for the price of Verizon and their services shows that we consider it worth this price. (Otherwise we wouldn't pay it). Always remember that your Terms Of Service apply here. That being said, I'm not happy about having to pay extra for something that a phone is shipped capable of doing. But those are the rules that Verizon makes. I (like you) have the choice of abiding by those rules, breaking those rules, or choosing another company that doesn't have those rules.


----------



## gearsofwar

I can hit 1.42 but I need help with voltages. lol What's the difference with other governor?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Ahhh, can't I get credit in the OP Theory...

Pwease? (puppy dog eyes)


----------



## Timmaaay4

wiped again and re-flashed i have contacts and all seems to be good.


----------



## PaulG1488

droidth3ory said:


> If you think they charge too much, go to boost. You don't go to Macy's and steal shit because you think it is overpriced. You go to Walmart and buy it.
> 
> You really think I give a flying fudge if you use my ROM?? LMAO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


where was your conscience when you had your tbolt roms dt you had a flash for it then not that i really care if u do or dont but just wanted to point it out lol


----------



## travva

to the guys complaining about DT's stealing comment, you may be taking out of context. Did you think that perhaps he meant he's not going to steal whoever made that app/hack for the wifi tethering? I may be taking it out of context too, but it is food for thought.

otherwise what's everyones thoughts on this version? i'm using it but haven't done much yet. i flashed it right as i left work and just got home. anyone trying any different kernels? i was pretty happy with franco's kernel previously, is this one considered better by majority opinion?


----------



## runandhide05

igotgame said:


> runandhide05
> 
> Do you have one that changes the 3 soft keys to blue and adds the % inside the battery?
> 
> I have the one from 1.8 that did this, but not sure if it will work on here.


GUYS EVERYTHING LISTED ON MY PAGE HERE http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/#entry301002
WORKS ON AXI0M WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!!
GO THERE, ASK MOD QUESTIONS THERE, IM FEEDING MY A.D.D. AND MONITORING BOTH THREADS LIKE A HAWK


----------



## igotgame

DT

Is it safe to run this thing at 180mhz? Seems to me that may end up with the SOD (screen of death) if it drops too low. I have a HP Touchpad and know all about that...lol


----------



## panitsos

ok thank you for all your hard work man i appreciate it, as soon as i get my check this week i will donate. have a good night everyone!!


----------



## droidth3ory

PaulG1488 said:


> where was your conscience when you had your tbolt roms dt you had a flash for it then not that i really care if u do or dont but just wanted to point it out lol


My ROMS didn't have hacked tether put in by ME. The Bolt had broken tethering when GB was leaked. Only way to use it was with Googles App.









Furthermore, I didn't make make, package them or post them.


----------



## PaulG1488

cvbcbcmv said:


> Mirror! Please post in OP Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/HO3EOU5IGD


HUGE THANKS for the mirror


----------



## wot

> pm me if you want off center four keys and search always on lock screen


I love this line for some reason

Thanks RAH05


----------



## dpaine88

DT is there any issues by restoring apps and their data via Titanium? not the system data


----------



## igotgame

DT

May have found an issue.

Adding a 1x1 contact widget to one of my homescreens and the picture is messed up..doesn't load. The 4x1 works fine, but the 1x1 is messed up looking. This has worked on all your roms until this one.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

PaulG1488 said:


> HUGE THANKS for the mirror


Don't tell me, hit da tanks button!


----------



## thescreensavers

runandhide05 said:


> YUP 7 TO CHOOSE FROM JUST FOR THE WHITE SOFTKEYS


ah I did not know the stock where called "white" lol doh, I think my mind was looking for "stock"

Thanks!


----------



## PaulG1488

cvbcbcmv said:


> Don't tell me, hit da tanks button!


i did before i even mentioned you and hell i just did it again now lol


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> All credits are in the OP and ALWAYS are. You can try to start all the shit you want. Steal what you want, I won't be apart of it.


I guess this is a good time to ask for credit for my mirror.


----------



## Synaptic13

cvbcbcmv said:


> I guess this is a good time to ask for credit for my mirror.


Lmao;-)

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## Pleirosei

Dude, do something else with your time! LOL. Your dedication is remarkable bro, remarkable.


----------



## adrianguenter

droidth3ory said:


> All credits are in the OP and ALWAYS are.


I see the thanks section now. Fine, you're an absolute pillar of society.


----------



## Redflea

Guess I missed it in the whirl of shoplifting going on...Market restore is a known "not working" issue, or ? Nothing restored for me...


----------



## gearsofwar

Just for giggles...
Sooooo goood! Thank you DT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> I guess this is a good time to ask for credit for my mirror.


LOL.. Done


----------



## Newop11788

Downloaded your rommthis morning and I must say that this is the best one yet. I don't think I'll be moving from this build for a bit. My biggest likes are the battery life, the buttery smoothness, the phone is not heating up as much and everything, not only works but, works really well.


----------



## dhy8386

Kernel like butter so far. Not using 1.4 slot but as low as 180 without problem. Let the phone sleep the last 20 mins and came back no problem and snappy. Here is what I am using and testing. Will keep pushing and testing.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Newop11788 said:


> Downloaded your rommthis morning and I must say that this is the best one yet. I don't think I'll be moving from this build for a bit. My biggest likes are the battery life, the buttery smoothness, the phone is not heating up as much and everything, not only works but, works really well.


Thank you sir... But I just posted it 30 minutes ago.







JK


----------



## travva

i'm curious too what the latest is on market restore? is that not working by design or what? not a huge deal, but i'm still curious. thanks again DT for this. guys like you are the reason i missed android when i was using my iphone4.


----------



## foo

Been waiting for a few updates before trying this ROM & just flashed 2.1. Awesome stuff so far








_(my first galaxy nexus ROM /wipes tear from eye)_


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Thank you sir... But I just posted it 30 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK


but when i flashed it added a charge to my batterey, did u include that nuclear core we were talking about?


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Thank you sir... But I just posted it 30 minutes ago. JK


Maybe he's in Europe?









Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv




----------



## SyNiK4L

travva said:


> i'm curious too what the latest is on market restore? is that not working by design or what? not a huge deal, but i'm still curious. thanks again DT for this. guys like you are the reason i missed android when i was using my iphone4.


i just use tibu. btw DT great rom man...like your enthusiasm to keep it updated. thx man


----------



## poontab

Guys get the discussion on topic. It's DT's ROM to make & he decides what features it has or doesn't have.


----------



## Redflea

travva said:


> i'm curious too what the latest is on market restore? is that not working by design or what? not a huge deal, but i'm still curious. thanks again DT for this. guys like you are the reason i missed android when i was using my iphone4.


 Just reread the OP, it's Market update fixed on 2.1, not Restore... DOH!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

poontab said:


> Guys get the discussion on topic. It's DT's ROM to make & he decides what features it has or doesn't have.


So... if we find any bugs or think of something that would be really nice and many would appreciate we should just keep our mouths shut?

That's kind of what forums are all about.


----------



## droidth3ory

travva said:


> i'm curious too what the latest is on market restore? is that not working by design or what? not a huge deal, but i'm still curious. thanks again DT for this. guys like you are the reason i missed android when i was using my iphone4.


Man... Many Devs and myself have been fighting this. I was talking with kejar today, he believes it is a fingerprint issue. The problem lies in the chatter between phonesky (Market) and GoogleTransportBackup.apk. They hate each other.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

Can't leave my setup just yet...need me them 5 blue soft keys;-) ...as soon as runandhide gets a chance to get them up its time to join "Wall-e" on the axiom 
Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 13250
> 
> 
> Can't leave my setup just yet...need me them 5 blue soft keys;-) ...as soon as runandhide gets a chance to get them up its time to join "Wall-e" on the axiom
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


wow, what is that? Widgetlcoker? He has confirmed all mods work on axi0m, all mods in the OP currently.


----------



## gearsofwar

poontab said:


> Guys get the discussion on topic. It's DT's ROM to make & he decides what features it has or doesn't have.


I concur.....all these requests....lol I'm just happy! WOW....I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE HOW SMOOOOOTTTTTHHHHHH


----------



## Cyber Warrior

cvbcbcmv said:


> wow, what is that? Widgetlcoker? He has confirmed all mods work on axi0m, all mods in the OP currently.


Only the three softkey mods for now.


----------



## Synaptic13

cvbcbcmv said:


> wow, what is that? Widgetlcoker? He has confirmed all mods work on axi0m, all mods in the OP currently.


Actually the one I have been using has been pulled for a "bug"...patiently waiting...and no that's my home screen...I do use widgetlocker too though

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## cvbcbcmv

As I like to say, this rom is a fat kid rolling in butter.


----------



## travva

droidth3ory said:


> Man... Many Devs and myself have been fighting this. I was talking with kejar today, he believes it is a fingerprint issue. The problem lies in the chatter between phonesky (Market) and GoogleTransportBackup.apk. They hate each other.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


gotcha. thanks man. come to think of if i don't think the restore has worked on this rom or the other one i used. speaking of that though, another question for the rom users: can you guys see your gnex in android market on the pc/mac? my gnex isn't listed for some reason, and it 100% was previously. not blaming it on the rom, just wondering if it's some sort of outage or if it's my own dumb fault!


----------



## Rootuser3.0

wow i can see a major speed increase with the UI


----------



## igotgame

Wow my post just vanished..wtf


----------



## wot

What are people's general thoughts on benchmarks? I'm running Antutu and CF Bench and they're lower than before...though Axiom feels smoother than Zygot3. Not sure what to make of the benchmark numbers. Take them with a grain of salt I guess.


----------



## gearsofwar

Has anyone ran zram yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

wot said:


> What are people's general thoughts on benchmarks? I'm running Antutu and CF Bench and they're lower than before...though Axiom feels smoother than Zygot3. Not sure what to make of the benchmark numbers. Take them with a grain of salt I guess.


I've never run a benchmark app and roll my eyes when I see people post numbers from them.. just doesn't mean anything to me. Maybe I'm in the minority but I look at the feel of the system/ROM/kernel, how quick things are, how fast apps load, etc... I don't see myself ever caring about benchmark stuff.


----------



## idle0095

3 softkey is what ive been using. The white smooth ones. notice there gone from the mod thread. Hoping they work in 2.1. Is Zram good?


----------



## igotgame

DT

I sent you a PM...not sure what happened to my last post..just vanished


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> Has anyone ran zram yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I enabled zram and noticed a slight increase in benchmark numbers (Antutu). Hard to tell a difference under normal use I'd imagine.


----------



## gearsofwar

wot said:


> I enabled zram and noticed a slight increase in benchmark numbers (Antutu). Hard to tell a difference under normal use I'd imagine.


I was trying to read up on it and it just confused the crap out of me. lol

Is anybody here running 1.42 like I do? If so, can you please post your voltage numbers so I can gauge what to set it to and go from there. It will help me a lot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wot

2defmouze said:


> I've never run a benchmark app and roll my eyes when I see people post numbers from them.. just doesn't mean anything to me. Maybe I'm in the minority but I look at the feel of the system/ROM/kernel, how quick things are, how fast apps load, etc... I don't see myself ever caring about benchmark stuff.


Yea, battery life and real world experience is more important. I'm currently UV'ing 350Mhz to 1350Mhz @ 750/850/950/1100/1225. I tried previous values of 600/675/950/1050/1200 and it'd lock-up and reboot.


----------



## gbdesai

travva said:


> i'm curious too what the latest is on market restore? is that not working by design or what? not a huge deal, but i'm still curious. thanks again DT for this. guys like you are the reason i missed android when i was using my iphone4.


I recall a comment in the OP a few revisions back that indicated it was pulled due to problems...


----------



## igotgame

I'll be curious to see if this 180mhz at 675v will help in battery life...at least that's what I am running it at with no issues currently.


----------



## maha1o

will i be having any issues if i use the google wallet included in this rom? i keep reading that people are getting secured element if they switich between roms? anyone experiencing any lock outs due to google wallet?


----------



## wot

From what I understand zram is compcache, which is a virtual swap that is compressed and resides in memory. Swap usually resides on a physical hard drive. Compression also require cpu cycles, so there's a trade-off.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys, I just tried my standard 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 undervolting method and my phoen flipped out, this always worked, why does nit not work on this kernel?


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys, I just tried my standard 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 undervolting method and my phoen flipped out, this always worked, why does nit not work on this kernel?


The kernel is UV'ed right out of the gate BTW.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

igotgame said:


> I'll be curious to see if this 180mhz at 675v will help in battery life...at least that's what I am running it at with no issues currently.


Jealous, my phone doesn't like 180Mhz nor 1420Mhz.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> The kernel is UV'ed right out of the gate BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So what settings would you recommend for safe yet effective UV? I got mine all f'ed up now lol. Please help.


----------



## igotgame

I am running 1200, 1100, 1000, 800, 700, 675 (I am not using 1420mhz) and it's running fine...no issues.


----------



## idle0095

What benefits would I get messing with the kernel in setcpu? Normaly I just set the scaling and thats all.


----------



## gorexinfx

Wait, so do we need a full wipe or not if I'm coming from Zygote 1.9? The OP instructions are contradicting...


----------



## cowboys4life22

Can we put our own custom bootanimations on this rom? I have tried and all they do is black screen during reboot. Is there changes made to bootanimation that isnt present in 4.0.3. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## travva

what scaling is everyone using in setcpu?


----------



## idle0095

gorexinfx said:


> Wait, so do we need a full wipe or not if I'm coming from Zygote 1.9? The OP instructions are contradicting...


I would do a full wipe no matter what for this update.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

gorexinfx said:


> Wait, so do we need a full wipe or not if I'm coming from Zygote 1.9? The OP instructions are contradicting...


he makes it very clear what you ahve to do.


----------



## idle0095

travva said:


> what scaling is everyone using in setcpu?


smartassv2 or interactiveX


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> The kernel is UV'ed right out of the gate BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


hahahah nice! I will leave it the way it is.. 1.42 clocked running really smooth!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Alright I think I got voltages all good now. Rom looks great theory, I put the regular 3 green softkey buttons, omg they are amazing, thanks RAH! Rah they are good! (meaning like, rarrrr)


----------



## gearsofwar

cvbcbcmv said:


> So what settings would you recommend for safe yet effective UV? I got mine all f'ed up now lol. Please help.


Just leave it the way it was at the beginning


----------



## mikewelch5

I'm using 1.42 interactive ... 1300, 1200, 1100, 975, 900, 775, 650


----------



## cvbcbcmv

gearsofwar said:


> hahahah nice! I will leave it the way it is.. 1.42 clocked running really smooth!


I used to run at 1.42ghz like you, then I took an arrow to the processor


----------



## mustbepbs

How does one remove the Softkey Mod? I'm really not too crazy about the way it isn't centered. It's bugging my OCD very much lol

EDIT: Nevermind, got it. Just flash the systemUI restore from this link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/ if anyone scrolling through this sea of posts has this same issue lol


----------



## gorexinfx

del.


----------



## wot

Possible bug: Under Settings in Browser, the text "Done" points to "Find on page" function

Axiom 2.1


----------



## wot

gorexinfx said:


> Um...NO.
> 
> The latter isn't a full wipe. CONTRADICTING.


They have identical steps


----------



## mikewelch5

Ok, got a question. Keep in mind it's a question, not a complaint lol. Does anyones facebook sync happen to be syncing pictures for your contacts? I have it set to 'Sync with existing contacts', but it syncs all my friends in my phonebook anyway. And without pictures.


----------



## whoa

Has anyone had any luck getting pictures from Facebook to sync with existing contacts?


----------



## igotgame

So far so good with my voltages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

cvbcbcmv said:


> I used to run at 1.42ghz like you, then I took an arrow to the processor


What do you mean?


----------



## bp328i

whoa said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting pictures from Facebook to sync with existing contacts?


Sure did


----------



## KlugN

whoa said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting pictures from Facebook to sync with existing contacts?


Very few so far.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## gearsofwar

is there any way to disable Zram?


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> is there any way to disable Zram?


In Terminal:

su
disable zram
reboot

that doesn't work?

EDIT: I thought it would


----------



## mikewelch5

If wots' suggestion doesn't work, try this one:

*Open Terminal*
*Type:*
*su*
*zram disable*
*R**eboot*


----------



## Nelboy

gearsofwar said:


> is there any way to disable Zram?


Try zram disable in a terminal?


----------



## travva

not seeing smartass as scaling option in setcpu. is that by design?


----------



## wot

mikewelch5 said:


> If wots' suggestion doesn't work, try this one:
> 
> *Open Terminal*
> *Type:*
> *su*
> *zram disable*
> *R**eboot*


This works.


----------



## wil318466

The lowest mhz setting is now 180? That safe?


----------



## 2defmouze

I have 1 question and one weird issue:
1. Noobish, but since there was no Terminal app included I was just wondering if the commands to enable zram can be done through adb? I hit adb shell > su > zram enable... got the message, "Setting up swapspace version 1, size ......
UUID=.....
zram enabled and activated"
(left out the irrelevant parts)
then I rebooted.. so I'm just checking if this was all correct, since I'm still just learning when it comes to adb.

2. Weird issue: Phone keeps sounding some weird chimes sporadically, seems like it might have something to do with the charger or the rotation, if that even makes sense, no message is coming with it. It's been doing it since booting, haven't done anything I don't normally do when I flash and setup again. Any guesses? Lol I'm stumped..

Ok it won't do it just sitting there, but while its down if I touch the screen it usually will, if I even pick it up and put it down again while the screen is on (not off), its this weird chime that plays.. lol wth?

3. Since someone asked, I don't see facebook pics yet either.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

idle0095 said:


> smartassv2 or interactiveX


Neither of these are available with the stock kernel.


----------



## gearsofwar

wot said:


> This works.


You guys are the best! Sweet!


----------



## Antob125

Facebook is syncing but pictures aren't showing


----------



## maha1o

mikewelch5 said:


> I'm using 1.42 interactive ... 1300, 1200, 1100, 975, 900, 775, 650


hey guys im pretty new to using setcpu what does all this mean? i assumed by reading the first page that its reccomended to set cpu to 1350? does that mean i should just slide the slider to 1350 and set on boot and i shoudl be good to go?


----------



## wot

maha1o said:


> hey guys im pretty new to using setcpu what does all this mean? i assumed by reading the first page that its reccomended to set cpu to 1350? does that mean i should just slide the slider to 1350 and set on boot and i shoudl be good to go?


That is correct


----------



## maha1o

okay cool.. thanks for the reply


----------



## vcapezio

Everything I try to restore from a back-up keeps giving me an SD card error.. trying to restore my apps using MyBackupPro, restore info that was backed up in MyCoffeeCard, etc. It all fails. Any ideas? The stuff is stored in the phone, I can see it in file manager


----------



## Redflea

whoa said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting pictures from Facebook to sync with existing contacts?


Not so far...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews.colton

If there is anyone that has not messed with the voltages in SetCPU I would love to get the original values that come with the ROM. For some reason I thought i should change them but didnt write down the Original ones and now I want them back. My phone still runs but not quite as smooth as the first bootup. Thanks!


----------



## jetski

whoa said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting pictures from Facebook to sync with existing contacts?


Yes I select sync with existing contacts, but all contacts came down to phone, so I wemt into contacts,menu,contacts to display, and selected gmail account so far so good.


----------



## gorexinfx

Anybody notice this Trebuchet launcher bug? I have two screens with the second screen being the main home screen. If you swipe right where there is no screen there becomes a vertical gray bar on the right side (on my black wallpaper). Goes away after swiping the other way and coming back.


----------



## Teksu

mathews.colton said:


> If there is anyone that has not messed with the voltages in SetCPU I would love to get the original values that come with the ROM. For some reason I thought i should change them but didnt write down the Original ones and now I want them back. My phone still runs but not quite as smooth as the first bootup. Thanks!


i might be wrong, but couldn't you just un-check the apply at boot button and reboot for this?


----------



## gorexinfx

> If there is anyone that has not messed with the voltages in SetCPU I would love to get the original values that come with the ROM. For some reason I thought i should change them but didnt write down the Original ones and now I want them back. My phone still runs but not quite as smooth as the first bootup. Thanks!





Teksu said:


> i might be wrong, but couldn't you just un-check the apply at boot button and reboot for this?


Yes.


----------



## mathews.colton

gorexinfx said:


> Yes.


It worked. Thanks!


----------



## euphoriq

Ever sinxe this update I'm guetting lots d lag and I feel like the screen isn't registering about a third of my touches...


----------



## kidtronic

Axiom is full of win. I don't know how you do it, but I'm glad you did.


----------



## Mr.Kite

euphoriq said:


> Ever sinxe this update I'm guetting lots d lag and I feel like the screen isn't registering about a third of my touches...


Your phone might not like the 1420 mhz overclocking step. Mine hates it and gets super laggy if I enable that step.


----------



## miamifin33

Is it at all recommended or advantagous of us to flash the 4.0.3 radio with this rom?


----------



## a2thejay23

Mr.Kite said:


> Your phone might not like the 1420 mhz overclocking step. Mine hates it and gets super laggy if I enable that step.


its weird I can run apex v4 @1400mhz with no problems but 1420 on this IMO kernel lags like hell the moment I enable it


----------



## cvbcbcmv

a2thejay23 said:


> its weird I can run apex v4 @1400mhz with no problems but 1420 on this IMO kernel lags like hell the moment I enable it


That happens, my phone is a boss at 1.35, but at 1.4 it literally shits on me. It's just like, bro, not happening.


----------



## wot

miamifin33 said:


> Is it at all recommended or advantagous of us to flash the 4.0.3 radio with this rom?


'More accurate reception reporting'

I dunno


----------



## miamifin33

wot said:


> 'More accurate reception reporting'
> 
> I dunno


have you flashed it and seen any positive results?


----------



## Sushiglobster

a2thejay23 said:


> its weird I can run apex v4 @1400mhz with no problems but 1420 on this IMO kernel lags like hell the moment I enable it


Same boat here. 1.4ghz is great for me, but 1.42 is a no go. Stutter madness!


----------



## Fatsix

Sushiglobster said:


> Same boat here. 1.4ghz is great for me, but 1.42 is a no go. Stutter madness!


At least you can get to 1.4









I messed something up, or something died. I cannot connect to wifi. It just sits there obtaining IP adress.....says my signal is poor, but i have no problem connecting with the laptop. I flashed back to an older backup of 2.0 that was working. This rom did not cause this. I do have a 3g connection.


----------



## kruizin

Thanks for the 2.1 update DT, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## HowEasy

Is there such that as undervolting TOO much?
I mean, I've got my 1350 set to 800mV with no stutter and It'll go lower without much of a hitch.
But the defaults all seem to be way higher.
Am I putting my device in danger somehow by doing this?


----------



## sandfreak

2defmouze said:


> 2. Weird issue: Phone keeps sounding some weird chimes sporadically, seems like it might have something to do with the charger or the rotation, if that even makes sense, no message is coming with it. It's been doing it since booting, haven't done anything I don't normally do when I flash and setup again. Any guesses? Lol I'm stumped..
> 
> Ok it won't do it just sitting there, but while its down if I touch the screen it usually will, if I even pick it up and put it down again while the screen is on (not off), its this weird chime that plays.. lol wth?


Touch sounds disabled?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## drak1071

a2thejay23 said:


> its weird I can run apex v4 @1400mhz with no problems but 1420 on this IMO kernel lags like hell the moment I enable it


Same here. That's one of the reasons I keep going back to apex 1.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushiglobster

drak1071 said:


> Same here. That's one of the reasons I keep going back to apex 1.4.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea, if I can get another 1.4ghz kernel other than Fabolou's then I'll be in business!


----------



## thescreensavers

miamifin33 said:


> Is it at all recommended or advantagous of us to flash the 4.0.3 radio with this rom?


The leaked radio is already in this rom


----------



## bencozzy

Thanks this is perfection with some tweaking to the ondemand gov 1.42oc almost has no lag.


----------



## wot

miamifin33 said:


> have you flashed it and seen any positive results?


I flashed it awhile ago before trying many ROMs, and ever since I've always been on 4.0.3 radios. Only radio problem I have is wifi...it seems to cripple my router at times. I have a grandfathered data plan, but I still try to jump on wifi when available. I wouldn't be surprised if my data usage is well above 5gb already.

This is on 4.0.3 radios


----------



## idle0095

vcapezio said:


> Everything I try to restore from a back-up keeps giving me an SD card error.. trying to restore my apps using MyBackupPro, restore info that was backed up in MyCoffeeCard, etc. It all fails. Any ideas? The stuff is stored in the phone, I can see it in file manager


reboot and see if it helps. Does it to me some times and all i have to do is a reboot.


----------



## sonnydroid

Anyone way of getting the 1% back INSIDE the battery on AXI0M 2.1 Without altering the softkeys?

Just flashed it and I want the softkeys to be exactly the way it is but with the 1% inside the battery..


----------



## sandfreak

I just noticed this for the first time....don't know if it's a rom feature, ICS feature, Nova Launcher feature...or bug.

I can slide down the notification bar from the lock screen. Anybody know what the deal is? Like is it supposed to do that or is it just me?


----------



## wot

sonnydroid said:


> Anyone way of getting the 1% back INSIDE the battery on AXI0M 2.1 Without altering the softkeys?
> 
> Just flashed it and I want the softkeys to be exactly the way it is but with the 1% inside the battery..


It can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-1-mods/

Look for: zygot3_3.white.soft.percent.in.bat_SystemUI.zip


----------



## wot

sandfreak said:


> I just noticed this for the first time....don't know if it's a rom feature, ICS feature, Nova Launcher feature...or bug.
> 
> I can slide down the notification bar from the lock screen. Anybody know what the deal is? Like is it supposed to do that or is it just me?


I believe this is an ICS feature


----------



## sandfreak

wot said:


> It can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-1-mods/
> 
> Look for: zygot3_3.white.soft.percent.in.bat_SystemUI.zip


Was this meant for me? I'm familiar with this thread, but it seems like it was answering the post above mine.


----------



## sandfreak

wot said:


> I believe this is an ICS feature


I see, cool. Thanks


----------



## wot

sandfreak said:


> Was this meant for me? I'm familiar with this thread, but it seems like it was answering the post above mine.


Nope, mis-quoted you -- my bad.


----------



## kruizin

Is anyone else having a problem with adding the 1x1 contact widget to a home screen and the persons photo is not displayed? I get a white square instead....??? Adding a direct dial or direct message works fine, it's just the contacts I'm having trouble with.

Thanks!


----------



## sonnydroid

wot said:


> It can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-1-mods/
> 
> Look for: zygot3_3.white.soft.percent.in.bat_SystemUI.zip


thanks!


----------



## wot

sonnydroid said:


> thanks!


Np, but might I suggest trying out the other variant: zygot3_3white.soft_percent.right.bat.SystemUI

I started with percent.in.batt and found this one to be better looking.


----------



## azndan2

Why do you keep changing the name of the rom?


----------



## Izord

Here's some info about Zram. Can't imagine it would be useful to us with 1GB of fast memory. But I dunno. Used to use it on a first gen G-1 and MT3G. LOL

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html


----------



## someotherguy

kruizin said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with adding the 1x1 contact widget to a home screen and the persons photo is not displayed? I get a white square instead....??? Adding a direct dial or direct message works fine, it's just the contacts I'm having trouble with.
> 
> Thanks!


About to flash this, but I use those widgets all the time. Is this a confirmed bug, or a single instance?


----------



## davelm

Little question. Is there any real downsides to having the 2d rendering option in dev tools on?

Seems to make a couple apps faster, and really haven't noticed any app crashes. Does it lessen battery or any real negatives?

I always change animations to .5 and check force the acceleration. Just wondering if it had any negatives.


----------



## wil318466

Is there any possibility that the kernal can change sound output? I could have sworn music sounded different with last version. Maybe I'm nuts?


----------



## csditguy

wil318466 said:


> Is there any possibility that the kernal can change sound output? I could have sworn music sounded different with last version. Maybe I'm nuts?


Perhaps this is why.
From OP:
*AXI0M V2.1 *
** .....*
** Fixed Sounds Effects*


----------



## dhy8386

Latest kernel numbers.

1350-1200
1200-1100
920-925
700-900
350-750
180-600

Some observations. 1,4 lagged the crap out of my phone. Didn't try on very high voltages but what's the point. The phone spends a majority of time at 180 and 700 for me. So those were most important to optimize. Anything less for me on those values and I had issues. There is probably room to take the higher clock speeds down some but not sure the benefit since again my phone doesn't seem to spend much time there.

After 6 hours of use with 5 being left on with wifi but asleep while I was sleeping, 20 mins screen on time, total of
9% battery use. Haven't calibrated battery yet either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

someotherguy said:


> About to flash this, but I use those widgets all the time. Is this a confirmed bug, or a single instance?


Confirmed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488

azndan2 said:


> Why do you keep changing the name of the rom?


What does it matter its still great anyways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Izord

igotgame said:


> I'll be curious to see if this 180mhz at 675v will help in battery life...at least that's what I am running it at with no issues currently.


It won't help anymore than 350 or 700 at 675mV, and it will slow the crap out of your responsiveness.

Think people.


----------



## Izord

travva said:


> not seeing smartass as scaling option in setcpu. is that by design?


Because it sucks and isn't helpful on a Gnex. Use nothing but interactive.


----------



## Izord

wil318466 said:


> The lowest mhz setting is now 180? That safe?


It may be safe but it's retarded. Use [email protected] or [email protected] minimum for good power and response.


----------



## droidth3ory

Sushiglobster said:


> Why do you keep changing the name of the rom?


The kernel has lower voltages out of the box. If you think you need 1400... Bump up the voltages.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

azndan2 said:


> Why do you keep changing the name of the rom?


"Keep" changing the name?? Lol, this is the first time it was changed.

Because.... I wanted to and I can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> "Keep" changing the name?? Lol, this is the first time it was changed.
> 
> Because.... I wanted to and I can.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Must LOVE the POWER. He He


----------



## davelm

the camera focus seems off on 2.1. if you just hit the shutter button it always is out of focus. even after it tries to focus.

anyone else have simular issue?


----------



## wot

dhy8386 said:


> Latest kernel numbers.
> 
> 1350-1200
> 1200-1100
> 920-925
> 700-900
> 350-750
> 180-600
> 
> Some observations. 1,4 lagged the crap out of my phone. Didn't try on very high voltages but what's the point. The phone spends a majority of time at 180 and 700 for me. So those were most important to optimize. Anything less for me on those values and I had issues. There is probably room to take the higher clock speeds down some but not sure the benefit since again my phone doesn't seem to spend much time there.
> 
> After 6 hours of use with 5 being left on with wifi but asleep while I was sleeping, 20 mins screen on time, total of
> 9% battery use. Haven't calibrated battery yet either.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just tried these voltages and my phone didn't like when I slid min down to 180 -- froze and had to battery pull.

EDIT: 180-650 works, but froze after waking from sleep -- had to battery pull.


----------



## toxa24

wot said:


> I just tried these voltages and my phone didn't like when I slid min down to 180 -- froze and had to battery pull.


I have: 500,600,700,800,900,1200,1300, working fine so far. Ran a stress test, played Modern Combat 2 for a little, not a problem


----------



## wot

toxa24 said:


> I have: 500,600,700,800,900,1200,1300, working fine so far. Ran a stress test, played Modern Combat 2 for a little, not a problem


That's so crazy you can run 500...

I'm trying out 180-700 atm. Anything lower and it freezes.

Could it be my phone just doesn't like 180mhz? Ugh. Freezes at 180-700.


----------



## droidth3ory

I'm going to talk with B1 today about a section. That way I can make a thread regarding OverClocking and UnderVolting.








. People are going to get lost. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

wot said:


> Possible bug: Under Settings in Browser, the text "Done" points to "Find on page" function
> 
> Axiom 2.1


That's funny. That text read "remove from car dock" or something like that in 1.9. I wonder why that menu string keeps getting changed?


----------



## Antob125

droidth3ory said:


> I'm going to talk with B1 today about a section. That way I can make a thread regarding OverClocking and UnderVolting.
> 
> . People are going to get lost. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good idea! I'm lost on this OC stuff. So far I left everything alone sincerity flashed 2.1. Only thing I did was zram because it said to in OP. If a new thread is started maybe there can be recommended settings for good battery or performance or hybrid good battery/performance. I bought setcpu I just don't wanna mess with it unless someone gives me the numbers since I have no idea what the numbers mean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzky

someotherguy said:


> About to flash this, but I use those widgets all the time. Is this a confirmed bug, or a single instance?


I do have this bug too. DT will sure look into this.


----------



## droidth3ory

vinzky said:


> I do have this bug too. DT will sure look into this.


Yeah... Must be a bug in the new launcher source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

2defmouze said:


> 2. Weird issue: Phone keeps sounding some weird chimes sporadically, seems like it might have something to do with the charger or the rotation, if that even makes sense, no message is coming with it. It's been doing it since booting, haven't done anything I don't normally do when I flash and setup again. Any guesses? Lol I'm stumped..
> 
> Ok it won't do it just sitting there, but while its down if I touch the screen it usually will, if I even pick it up and put it down again while the screen is on (not off), its this weird chime that plays.. lol wth?


Sounds like you're hearing the chime sound of when a new gmail is delivered. This is the default. You'll have to change it in gmail options if you don't want to be notified when you get a new email.


----------



## droidth3ory

Antob125 said:


> Good idea! I'm lost on this OC stuff. So far I left everything alone sincerity flashed 2.1. Only thing I did was zram because it said to in OP. If a new thread is started maybe there can be recommended settings for good battery or performance or hybrid good battery/performance. I bought setcpu I just don't wanna mess with it unless someone gives me the numbers since I have no idea what the numbers mean.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol... I think its funny that NO ONE tried to just run it with the stock UV and settings. I haven't even installed setCPU.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn

Are facebook pics supposed to sync?


----------



## droidth3ory

droidmakespwn said:


> Are facebook pics supposed to sync?


Yes... They sync fine. Download the app and select sync. Also make sure it is selected under display in the Contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzook

droidmakespwn said:


> Are facebook pics supposed to sync?


They do, but WTF is with Facebook and or ICS? The dpi of the pics are horrible! What good is an hd screen with Sh*tty looking contact pics?


----------



## slackwaresupport

excellent rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzook

What happened to the softkey mod and bat %? The link is dead. Thanks for the xcellent rom.


----------



## wot

Suzook said:


> What happened to the softkey mod and bat %? The link is dead. Thanks for the xcellent rom.


Thread is still there in the Galaxy Nexus Themes forum. It's by Run and Hide 05


----------



## paul247

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... I think its funny that NO ONE tried to just run it with the stock UV and settings. I haven't even installed setCPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have setcpu but havent changed anything and it runs like a dream and battery life has been great. almost 9 hours at 51% with 2 hours 32 minutes screen time on!! This rom is a beast!! thank you


----------



## Redflea

Suzook said:


> They do, but WTF is with Facebook and or ICS? The dpi of the pics are horrible! What good is an hd screen with Sh*tty looking contact pics?


Known issue, reported before, we get a low dpi copy for some reason.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

Suzook said:


> They do, but WTF is with Facebook and or ICS? The dpi of the pics are horrible! What good is an hd screen with Sh*tty looking contact pics?


Mmmm... they look like crap with Gmail pics as well. Well known ICS conplaint

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Yes... They sync fine. Download the app and select sync. Also make sure it is selected under display in the Contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not syncing for me...fb is listed in contact display.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhouston10

DroidTh3ory, I read the zram info, only question is, do you personally recommend enabling it out of the box or if we start to notice some issues?


----------



## albertsm

I had to clear FB data in order for contacts sync to work. I'm guessing it has something to do with restoring/titanium.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Made a Blackout for AXI0M. Looks sweet, few more thing to blackout and I will add it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Redflea said:


> Not syncing for me...fb is listed in contact display.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Y U Restore old Data? That issue smells like TiBu to me.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> Made a Blackout for AXI0M. Looks sweet, few more thing to blackout and I will add it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


niiiiiiiice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

dhouston10 said:


> DroidTh3ory, I read the zram info, only question is, do you personally recommend enabling it out of the box or if we start to notice some issues?


There has always been a debate regarding Swap(zram), etc. I run it. It can always be disabled.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

droidth3ory said:


> Made a Blackout for AXI0M. Looks sweet, few more thing to blackout and I will add it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sweetness! This could further benefit battery life.


----------



## igotgame

DT

Can to do anything about the 1x1 Contact widget or is that a launcher problem?

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

Screenshot of bug in browser


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Y U Restore old Data? That issue smells like TiBu to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Damn mind reader, was just coming back to plead "DOH!" defense but you got here first...









Just removed FB account and will re-add it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Running super smooth! Can't wait for blackout!


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> Made a Blackout for AXI0M. Looks sweet, few more thing to blackout and I will add it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is a "must!"









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## paul247

not to sound like a total newb but what exactly is blackout?


----------



## jblade

Whats the deal with the new launcher? Do the 1% mods still work(I tried to flash them and lost my launcher) ? No softkey to get to options on home screen anymore?


----------



## rsmiff

jblade said:


> Whats the deal with the new launcher? Do the 1% mods still work(I tried to flash them and lost my launcher) ? No softkey to get to options on home screen anymore?


I was wondering this too


----------



## yoyoche

wot said:


> Screenshot of bug in browser


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

+1


----------



## panitsos

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... I think its funny that NO ONE tried to just run it with the stock UV and settings. I haven't even installed setCPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 lol i havent touched any settings mainly because i dont know how to lol but everything is working smoothly for me why would i want to mess with it. ty again


----------



## jetski

If I get a text message that is longer the 160 characters it does not create a second one is there a setting for this?
Thanks


----------



## wot

jblade said:


> Whats the deal with the new launcher? Do the 1% mods still work(I tried to flash them and lost my launcher) ? No softkey to get to options on home screen anymore?


Have you checked this out yet? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/


----------



## Fatsix

wot said:


> Have you checked this out yet? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/


Flashed. No more menu button...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

paul247 said:


> not to sound like a total newb but what exactly is blackout?


A blackout theme is a theme that more or less changes the colors so that they're darker. That's a terrible explanation, so here's a few screenshots to explain: http://androidspin.com/2011/11/21/miui-theme-the-black-android-theme-blacks-out-your-device/

It's particularly beneficial on OLED screens (like the Galaxy Nexus') because they save power when displaying black.


----------



## jblade

rsmiff said:


> I was wondering this too


The trebuchet options are in the apps section now fyi.

Now im trying to figure how do I get to Terminal... in bionic DT made it an app.

And yes I tried the MODS... disabled my menu buttons.


----------



## wot

Fatsix said:


> Flashed. No more menu button...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the menu button in the lower right corner? That's been moved to the top in the app drawer.


----------



## jerrycycle

droidth3ory said:


> Made a Blackout for AXI0M. Looks sweet, few more thing to blackout and I will add it.
> 
> Can't wait. Ran you personnel blackout builds on tb.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jblade

wot said:


> Are you talking about the menu button in the lower right corner? That's been moved to the top in the app drawer.


Yeah, figured that out... have you tried any of the mods to get 1% Battery? I flashed earlier and it disabled my notifications/soft buttons and I had to re-install


----------



## yoyoche

jblade said:


> The trebuchet options are in the apps section now fyi.
> 
> Now im trying to figure how do I get to Terminal... in bionic DT made it an app.
> 
> And yes I tried the MODS... disabled my menu buttons.


You can download terminal in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

wot said:


> Are you talking about the menu button in the lower right corner? That's been moved to the top in the app drawer.


ah that's terrible. Its totally useless in there. So much for a shortcut. Yes I have the 3 white with speedo. Nothing broken.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

jblade said:


> Yeah, figured that out... have you tried any of the mods to get 1% Battery? I flashed earlier and it disabled my notifications/soft buttons and I had to re-install


Yea I'm using zygot3_3white.soft_percent.right.bat.SystemUI.zip atm. I wiped Dalvik cache and installed.


----------



## tr1pp1n

wot said:


> That's so crazy you can run 500...
> 
> I'm trying out 180-700 atm. Anything lower and it freezes.
> 
> Could it be my phone just doesn't like 180mhz? Ugh. Freezes at 180-700.


he can't run 500 mv hes fulla shit


----------



## jblade

wot said:


> Yea I'm using zygot3_3white.soft_percent.right.bat.SystemUI.zip atm. I wiped Dalvik cache and installed.


Installed and working, thanks buddy!

Dont know what I did different this time... Maybe used the zygot3 1.8 one accidentally? Not really sure.


----------



## tr1pp1n

dhy8386 said:


> Latest kernel numbers.
> 
> 1350-1200
> 1200-1100
> 920-925
> 700-900
> 350-750
> 180-600
> 
> Some observations. 1,4 lagged the crap out of my phone. Didn't try on very high voltages but what's the point. The phone spends a majority of time at 180 and 700 for me. So those were most important to optimize. Anything less for me on those values and I had issues. There is probably room to take the higher clock speeds down some but not sure the benefit since again my phone doesn't seem to spend much time there.
> 
> After 6 hours of use with 5 being left on with wifi but asleep while I was sleeping, 20 mins screen on time, total of
> 9% battery use. Haven't calibrated battery yet either.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


may I suggest 1350 @ 1175mV, 1200 @ 1075mV, 920 @ 925mV, 700 @ 825mV, 350 @ 675mV, and 180 @ 600mV


----------



## wakeforsoul

WHy does fixing permission not work in these builds? I get choppy performance, usually remedied by fixing permissions, and the process typically stalls on app 4/1xx and never progresses from there....


----------



## sc0rch3d

Loving the axi0m / zyg0t3 ROMs. These are my first custom ROMs with my new nexus and found them b/c lots of other peeps are recommending this ROM on this and other forums. Great job!

My question is....will this ROM be available at some point on ROM manager? Don't get me wrong, the flashing instructions are super easy, but just wondering if that next step to make it that much easier is in the plan?


----------



## Izord

Sean was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.

Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.

It had a place on early slow Androids. I've between doing this since the G1. Not to be a dick.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol dudes this is so weird.. still getting this weird chime. I've identified it as the "bellatrix" alarm tone I'm pretty sure, and it is happening only when the display is on and unlocked.. like every time I put the phone down it sounds 2-3 of them in a row, sometimes followed by another a second later... nobody has any idea what could be causing this? Most bizarre thing I've ever seen, lol. I mean I guess I might just have to wipe and flash again if nobody has any theorys..


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> Lol dudes this is so weird.. still getting this weird chime. I've identified it as the "bellatrix" alarm tone I'm pretty sure, and it is happening only when the display is on and unlocked.. like every time I put the phone down it sounds 2-3 of them in a row, sometimes followed by another a second later... nobody has any idea what could be causing this? Most bizarre thing I've ever seen, lol. I mean I guess I might just have to wipe and flash again if nobody has any theorys..


Turn Off Screen Unlock Sounds.


----------



## ronnieruff

wakeforsoul said:


> WHy does fixing permission not work in these builds? I get choppy performance, usually remedied by fixing permissions, and the process typically stalls on app 4/1xx and never progresses from there....


A question for Koush I would think.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidth3ory

Izord said:


> Sean was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.
> 
> Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.
> 
> It had a place on early slow Androids. I've between doing this since the G1. Not to be a dick.


Myself and MANY have had a discussion of zram more times than I care to remember. Don't use it. TOO many opinions, for a discussion in the Thread. Its a option and nothing more.


----------



## droidth3ory

BLACK3N3D UI MOD is in the OP under "MODS". Cache and Dalvik ONLY/Flash it.

Enjoy


----------



## yoyoche

sc0rch3d said:


> Loving the axi0m / zyg0t3 ROMs. These are my first custom ROMs with my new nexus and found them b/c lots of other peeps are recommending this ROM on this and other forums. Great job!
> 
> My question is....will this ROM be available at some point on ROM manager? Don't get me wrong, the flashing instructions are super easy, but just wondering if that next step to make it that much easier is in the plan?


Th3ory previously said it will not be in room manager


----------



## Redflea

droidth3ory said:


> BLACK3N3D UI MOD is in the OP under "MODS". Cache and Dalvik ONLY/Flash it.
> 
> Enjoy


Excellent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Turn Off Screen Unlock Sounds.


Negative, I always have them off. Just tried toggling it to be sure and it didn't fix it, lol. The display has to be on and unlocked, like just looking at a homescreen or menu or anything, and when I place the phone down I hear that "bellatrix" chime 2-3 times... so bizarre dude I can't figure it out. I always do a full wipe and only restore some data for non system apps. Even checked the md5. No idea why I'm the only one seeing this... any other guesses or should I just give up and reflash?


----------



## paul247

I dont recall if this was in the previous build but i know it is not in stock. In the battery list it lists android os and android system. It does seem that android os is using less battery. I am guessing certain processes are between the 2 and before it was all under android os? no complaints here just curious.


----------



## Geezer Squid

2defmouze said:


> Negative, I always have them off. Just tried toggling it to be sure and it didn't fix it, lol. The display has to be on and unlocked, like just looking at a homescreen or menu or anything, and when I place the phone down I hear that "bellatrix" chime 2-3 times... so bizarre dude I can't figure it out. I always do a full wipe and only restore some data for non system apps. Even checked the md5. No idea why I'm the only one seeing this... any other guesses or should I just give up and reflash?


Isn't there a setting somewhere that sounds a notification when the sdcard is accessed? Don't know where it is or it has been removed in ICS??


----------



## niugnep

Does anyone have CifsManager working with this kernel? Anyone know how to enable it? It seems that every time I update my phone it breaks it. Last update I was able to fix it by reflashing the kernel. \system\lib\modules\ is not present, is this something I can copy over myself (or is it perhaps in a different location)? Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ad720

Seems to be an issue with Facebook contact sync (not sure if it is specific to this ROM or a global ICS issue) but selecting the "only sync with exisiting contacts" syncs all contacts. I have to uninstall the Facebook app to remove them from Contacts. Turning off sync in facebook under accounts->sync settings does NOT remove the contacts.


----------



## igotgame

DT

Does the black mod break current battery/softkey mods?


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Does the black mod break current battery/softkey mods?


Since there is a systemui.apk in the zip, I would be inclined to think yes. Bummer too..


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> Does the black mod break current battery/softkey mods?


Lol... Why would I make a mod that breaks my own shit.









Other mods would be affected, anything default in the ROM is good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzky

DT...is there a way you can include Verizon SSO in your next update. Otherwise, can u post the working zip that I can flash myself. The zip file that Hideandrun gave me didn't work. Do I have to use root explorer to change permission? Thanks again Dt for all your hardwork .


----------



## droidth3ory

vinzky said:


> DT...is there a way you can include Verizon SSO in your next update. Otherwise, can u post the working zip that I can flash myself. The zip file that Hideandrun gave me didn't work. Do I have to use root explorer to change permission? Thanks again Dt for all your hardwork .


I did. Forgot to add to to the Change Log. It should be VZW App enabled.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nygbaby91

im sure i missed it somewhere, but i dont have the settings button on the soft keys bar like before, of course i wiped everything before flashing. what am i missing?


----------



## wot

nygbaby91 said:


> im sure i missed it somewhere, but i dont have the settings button on the soft keys bar like before, of course i wiped everything before flashing. what am i missing?


Top right of app drawer


----------



## droidth3ory

nygbaby91 said:


> im sure i missed it somewhere, but i dont have the settings button on the soft keys bar like before, of course i wiped everything before flashing. what am i missing?


Everyone hated it... It is now located in the Top Right corner of the App Drawer./


----------



## bp328i

ad720 said:


> Seems to be an issue with Facebook contact sync (not sure if it is specific to this ROM or a global ICS issue) but selecting the "only sync with exisiting contacts" syncs all contacts. I have to uninstall the Facebook app to remove them from Contacts. Turning off sync in facebook under accounts->sync settings does NOT remove the contacts.


Or you could open your People app - menu - Contacts to dispay - and then pick from there.


----------



## dhy8386

DT

Just noticed Chrome to Phone not working. It keeps FC'ing. Fresh install from market too. Anyone else notice this? Worked on previous versions I am sure although not sure which previous version.

PS It opens fine. But anytime i send a link it FC's as its set to auto open links. Ill try manual open.


----------



## nygbaby91

droidth3ory said:


> Everyone hated it... It is now located in the Top Right corner of the App Drawer./


thanks Theory, as always, love your work, have through the TBOLT and BIONIC, now NEXUS


----------



## wot

dhy8386 said:


> DT
> 
> Just noticed Chrome to Phone not working. It keeps FC'ing. Fresh install from market too. Anyone else notice this? Worked on previous versions I am sure although not sure which previous version.
> 
> PS It opens fine. But anytime i send a link it FC's as its set to auto open links. Ill try manual open.


Chrome to Phone works for me. Axiom 2.1 + Blackened mod


----------



## mfish123

davelm said:


> Little question. Is there any real downsides to having the 2d rendering option in dev tools on?
> 
> Seems to make a couple apps faster, and really haven't noticed any app crashes. Does it lessen battery or any real negatives?
> 
> I always change animations to .5 and check force the acceleration. Just wondering if it had any negatives.


+1 - I have the exact same questions


----------



## bp328i

Is anyone able to record with the Silly Faces (Squeeze, Big eyes, Big mouth...) and have the video save?


----------



## vinzky

droidth3ory said:


> I did. Forgot to add to to the Change Log. It should be VZW App enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thanks again DT...


----------



## droidth3ory

bp328i said:


> Is anyone able to record with the Silly Faces (Squeeze, Big eyes, Big mouth...) and have the video save?


Known bug in AOSP 4.0.3.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Liking the translucent black backgrounds on the pop ups. I need the link for the original stuff or I'll just reflash. I had a bunch of inverted stuff already installed. It swapped the contacts back to the original. There sure is no common ground on the menu button on the bottom bar. I remember Paul had that space activated but no icon. So it was hidden. Both sides if I remember correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo

So, is there anyway to get market restore?


----------



## cubsfan187

Use my backup root or something like that to get your apps to restore. That's what I used and it's all good.


----------



## euphoriq

Is there anyone noticing that playing some games or scrolling it seems t miss some screen taps? Like sometimesflickin through m home screens I'll have to do it about 3 times before it responds. I used setcpu to put it at Max 1350 min 350 on interactive wit standard voltages. Why is this?


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Liking the translucent black backgrounds on the pop ups. I need the link for the original stuff or I'll just reflash. I had a bunch of inverted stuff already installed. It swapped the contacts back to the original. There sure is no common ground on the menu button on the bottom bar. I remember Paul had that space activated but no icon. So it was hidden. Both sides if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stock Revert is in the OP also.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

Hey DT, can I assume that you are going to add more setting in the CM setting app? That's one thing I miss from CM7. Great job on this rom. Only been running it since early this morning but have had no issues at all since flashing it.


----------



## ad720

bp328i said:


> Or you could open your People app - menu - Contacts to dispay - and then pick from there.


That doesn't help with the facebook sync problem at all. That would allow me to show only google OR facebook OR exhange, etc. The way I was expecting the facebook contact sync to work was that when "only sync with exisiting contacts" was selected it would inegrate facebook info into my Contacts.


----------



## Budwizer

droidth3ory said:


> Stock Revert is in the OP also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Still shows as uploading on the OP. Also, what exactly should have changed when applying BLACK3N3D? I was previously running the circle battery mod. Wiped cache/dalvik and installed however looks like default from when I installed ROM?


----------



## prometheus

dhy8386 said:


> DT
> 
> Just noticed Chrome to Phone not working. It keeps FC'ing. Fresh install from market too. Anyone else notice this? Worked on previous versions I am sure although not sure which previous version.
> 
> PS It opens fine. But anytime i send a link it FC's as its set to auto open links. Ill try manual open.


Did you restore it with TiBu? This often causes issues with this app. Try going into the app info and clearing data and then set it up again.


----------



## droidth3ory

Budwizer said:


> Still shows as uploading on the OP. Also, what exactly should have changed when applying BLACK3N3D? I was previously running the circle battery mod. Wiped cache/dalvik and installed however looks like default from when I installed ROM?


Backgrounds, apps, pop ups, etc are now black. If it was grey, its not anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

droidth3ory said:


> Stock Revert is in the OP also.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is that the stock launcher with no trebuchet? It says uploading for revert to default UI. I reflahsed all is good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jetski

ad720 said:


> That doesn't help with the facebook sync problem at all. That would allow me to show only google OR facebook OR exhange, etc. The way I was expecting the facebook contact sync to work was that when "only sync with exisiting contacts" was selected it would inegrate facebook info into my Contacts.


if you show only google, it would be the same thing as "only sync with exisiting contacts" unless using another source for contacts?


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Is that the stock launcher with no trebuchet? It says uploading for revert to default UI. I reflahsed all is good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No... Default UI of the rom.

Stock launcher is in the op also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

Zram was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.

Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.

It had a place on early slow Androids. I've between doing this since the G1. Not to be a dick.


----------



## scottb80

So far I have no issues with this ROM, it works great on my phone.


----------



## ad720

jetski said:


> if you show only google, it would be the same thing as "only sync with exisiting contacts" unless using another source for contacts?


It would but that doesn't help when you have mulitple contact sources. And it's a work around, not the way it is designed to work and has worked in the past, with my T-Bolt and Droid X, both on multiple custom ROMS.

So I guess my question is, is this an AXI0M rom bug or does it exist on all ICS roms (I never check on the stock ROM and don't really feel like restoring a back up







)


----------



## droidkevlar

ad720 said:


> Seems to be an issue with Facebook contact sync (not sure if it is specific to this ROM or a global ICS issue) but selecting the "only sync with exisiting contacts" syncs all contacts. I have to uninstall the Facebook app to remove them from Contacts. Turning off sync in facebook under accounts->sync settings does NOT remove the contacts.


You can go to People, Settings, contacts to display and select the ones you want displayed. Thats what Im doing so I dont have to look at 1000's of people I dont call.

EDIT: Guess I should have read ALL the posts first before replying to this as it was already answered.


----------



## idefiler6

What voltages are people using on this new kernal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ad720

droidkevlar said:


> You can go to People, Settings, contacts to display and select the ones you want displayed. Thats what Im doing so I dont have to look at 1000's of people I dont call.


I don't see a way to select multiple accounts there. As I said above, it appears that it's either Corporate OR gmail OR facebook OR Sykpe, etc.

Also, that still wouldn't help since Facebook is syncing ALL of my facebook friends not just the ones that already exsit in my contacts as is the design and intended functionality.


----------



## droidkevlar

idefiler6 said:


> What voltages are people using on this new kernal?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is what Im using and no lockups since 2.1 dropped.

1350 - 925
1200 - 825
920 - 725
700 - 625
350 - 600

I dont use 1420 or 180 so I didnt change those. Screen on is set to 1200/350 and screen off is set to 350/350. No SOD or overheating and so far great battery life.


----------



## droidkevlar

ad720 said:


> I don't see a way to select multiple accounts there. As I said above, it appears that it's either Corporate OR gmail OR facebook OR Sykpe, etc.
> 
> Also, that still wouldn't help since Facebook is syncing ALL of my facebook friends not just the ones that already exsit in my contacts as is the design and intended functionality.


Have you tried custom view?


----------



## ad720

droidkevlar said:


> Have you tried custom view?


That will not help. Since all of my facebook contacts are being synced I am forced to NOT select Facebook in custom view or I will se ALL of my facebook contacts.

Something is not right here and all I'd like to know is if it is:

a - just me
b - a AXI0M issue
c - a facebook app/ICS issue


----------



## droidth3ory

ad720 said:


> It would but that doesn't help when you have mulitple contact sources. And it's a work around, not the way it is designed to work and has worked in the past, with my T-Bolt and Droid X, both on multiple custom ROMS.
> 
> So I guess my question is, is this an AXI0M rom bug or does it exist on all ICS roms (I never check on the stock ROM and don't really feel like restoring a back up )


It is that way because of the hack involved. It it's all or none until Google allows it an facebook updates the app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fwyracer

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Why would I make a mod that breaks my own shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other mods would be affected, anything default in the ROM is good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It will break it, but you can flash the mod over it again. I had no issues with it.


----------



## ad720

droidth3ory said:


> It is that way because of the hack involved. It it's all or none until Google allows it an facebook updates the app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank for very much for the explaination. I can stop pulling my hair out now trying to figure out if it was something I am doing.


----------



## oockla

2defmouze said:


> Negative, I always have them off. Just tried toggling it to be sure and it didn't fix it, lol. The display has to be on and unlocked, like just looking at a homescreen or menu or anything, and when I place the phone down I hear that "bellatrix" chime 2-3 times... so bizarre dude I can't figure it out. I always do a full wipe and only restore some data for non system apps. Even checked the md5. No idea why I'm the only one seeing this... any other guesses or should I just give up and reflash?


I have this issue too. My screen will not turn off either, do you have that problem? (it turns off with a press of the on/off button, just not by itself. I have tried many different timeouts)


----------



## droidth3ory

fwyracer said:


> It will break it, but you can flash the mod over it again. I had no issues with it.


It will not affect anything in the ROM. I made it from my files. I can't speak for third party mods.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

oockla said:


> I have this issue too. My screen will not turn off either, do you have that problem? (it turns off with a press of the on/off button, just not by itself. I have tried many different timeouts)


You two should compare mods or additional apps and settings you both may have applied.

May come to a finding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## datsyuk

ad720 said:


> I don't see a way to select multiple accounts there. As I said above, it appears that it's either Corporate OR gmail OR facebook OR Sykpe, etc.
> 
> Also, that still wouldn't help since Facebook is syncing ALL of my facebook friends not just the ones that already exsit in my contacts as is the design and intended functionality.


Select sync existing in Facebook then in contacts to display hit your Google account.
For me that showed only my Google contacts while being synced to Facebook still.


----------



## Skilover

I really wanted the Black UI--thanks. Problem: It seems when you are on a phone call there's no way to get to another app--the soft buttons disappear and to my knowledge there's no other way out.

This ROM is so buttery smooth it's remarkable--really, really sweet in that regard. It's a joy to use, something Apple understood and Google completely missed in their original design of Android. Battery seems so so but that's just this phone I think. I love the CWM app that allows us to adjust the auto-screen dimming--that alone is a reason to have this rom--it actually makes auto-dimming work--you have to significantly modify all 20 brightness values and then it's fantastic.


----------



## euphoriq

Am I the only one noticing that it misses some gestures? While playing glow hockey the puck with randomly not move because it stops registering touch. Happens on home screen too sometimes it won't switch screens when flicking through home screens
Running 350-1350 on interactive with default voltages
What can I do? I reinstalled 3 times did data wipe/factory reset foramtted system wiped cache and dalvik then reinstalled 3 times thinking I messed up


----------



## bp328i

ad720 said:


> That doesn't help with the facebook sync problem at all. That would allow me to show only google OR facebook OR exhange, etc. The way I was expecting the facebook contact sync to work was that when "only sync with exisiting contacts" was selected it would inegrate facebook info into my Contacts.


Sorry that did not help you out as that's what I did and now my gmail contacts that I also have as friends in facebook have their facebook info in their contact.


----------



## datsyuk

Anyone have screenshots of the black UI?

And what voltages are everyone using so far?


----------



## dpaine88

Is the default UI still actually uploading? Not sure if you forgot when catching up with all these posts n helping people out


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Am I the only one noticing that it misses some gestures? While playing glow hockey the puck with randomly not move because it stops registering touch. Happens on home screen too sometimes it won't switch screens when flicking through home screens
> Running 350-1350 on interactive with default voltages
> What can I do? I reinstalled 3 times did data wipe/factory reset foramtted system wiped cache and dalvik then reinstalled 3 times thinking I messed up


Turn the cpu down. Some phones don't like over clocking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

dpaine88 said:


> Is the default UI still actually uploading? Not sure if you forgot when catching up with all these posts n helping people out


No. Just forgot to remove the uploading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

oockla said:


> You two should compare mods or additional apps and settings you both may have applied.
> 
> May come to a finding.


No problem with the screen turning off when its supposed to. I thought it might have something to do with zram as that's the only thing I've done different with this install. Disabled it and rebooted and for a bit I couldn't get the sound to come back, but now it will just as before. So I'm out of ideas. Also tried uninstalling volume+ and rebooting, still no luck. Besides that nothing is different from prior installs, my settings are the same as I've always had them. And the only mod I used was to remove trebuchet because I prefer Nova. No other flashing since install. No ideas. Lol its fine though, I can just chalk it up to some weird glitch, I'll re-wipe and flash in a bit and hopefully it will just go away


----------



## a2thejay23

DT,

Is the mod you made in the OP that says "SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery" have a dead link on purpose? (I'm guessing because its not compatible yet but just wanted to check)


----------



## euphoriq

droidth3ory said:


> Turn the cpu down. Some phones don't like over clocking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 I put it to 350-1200 do I have to change voltages?


----------



## droidth3ory

Skilover said:


> I really wanted the Black UI--thanks. Problem: It seems when you are on a phone call there's no way to get to another app--the soft buttons disappear and to my knowledge there's no other way out.
> 
> This ROM is so buttery smooth it's remarkable--really, really sweet in that regard. It's a joy to use, something Apple understood and Google completely missed in their original design of Android. Battery seems so so but that's just this phone I think. I love the CWM app that allows us to adjust the auto-screen dimming--that alone is a reason to have this rom--it actually makes auto-dimming work--you have to significantly modify all 20 brightness values and then it's fantastic.


The keys are there. They hide and turn into dots until you press them.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

ok so when is 2.2 coming out? lol sorry i'm bored now i have no issues with 2.1 you spoiled us


----------



## cwazpitt3

Dumb question...

The installation instructions say to format /system, I have never had to do this before for flashing ROMs so I was just wondering if there are any repercussions from this like will it effect other ROM installations, restoring backups, etc.?


----------



## zeuswsu

This is really awesome, thanks for your hard work. I've only noticed one (minor) issue. When you are in the web browser and are on a website where you have to scroll down a bunch like rootzwiki, its like there is a blank spot where you can see a little line of white right under the taskbar. I also saw this on Romans rom, but its doesn't happen on the stock rom. Does anyone else see what I'm describing?


----------



## droidth3ory

cwazpitt3 said:


> Dumb question...
> 
> The installation instructions say to format /system, I have never had to do this before for flashing ROMs so I was just wondering if there are any repercussions from this like will it effect other ROM installations, restoring backups, etc.?


No issues... I formats the old OS only. Always format system when flashing a ROM.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pabohoney1

euphoriq said:


> Am I the only one noticing that it misses some gestures? While playing glow hockey the puck with randomly not move because it stops registering touch. Happens on home screen too sometimes it won't switch screens when flicking through home screens
> Running 350-1350 on interactive with default voltages
> What can I do? I reinstalled 3 times did data wipe/factory reset foramtted system wiped cache and dalvik then reinstalled 3 times thinking I messed up


Don't know if this is the issue you are referring to or not but:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12299-multitouch-issues/
and
http://androinica.com/2011/12/galaxy-nexus-owners-experiencing-multi-touch-issues-ics-to-blame/

Seems to be a known issue. Does the same thing to me in GTA3, can't turn left and gas at the same time, its one or the other.


----------



## droidth3ory

zeuswsu said:


> This is really awesome, thanks for your hard work. I've only noticed one (minor) issue. When you are in the web browser and are on a website where you have to scroll down a bunch like rootzwiki, its like there is a blank spot where you can see a little line of white right under the taskbar. I also saw this on Romans rom, but its doesn't happen on the stock rom. Does anyone else see what I'm describing?


That's the starting line for the over scroll Glow.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

Running awesome. Love the blackout mod. I reflashed my blue soft key mod back over it to get them back. Gorgeous = )


----------



## BoyBlunder

A 1x1 contact widget doesn't show up correctly on 2.1 (see icon on left above the bottom dock). Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## droidkevlar

BoyBlunder said:


> A 1x1 contact widget doesn't show up correctly on 2.1 (see icon on left above the bottom dock). Anyone else with this issue?


I have the same thing for Contact cards. Direct dial it shows full


----------



## bp328i

droidth3ory said:


> That's the starting line for the over scroll Glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 I believe this is what he is talking about and I also don't believe it's the starting line for the over scroll glow because if you look at the left you can see Andy. But I have seen it on other 4.0.3 ROM's so I don't think it's from this ROM.


----------



## zeuswsu

" I believe this is what he is talking about and I also don't believe it's the starting line for the over scroll glow because if you look at the left you can see Andy."

Yep that is it. You can actually see through it. Here is another example.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

anyone have a screenie of the black3nd mod?


----------



## loudaccord

zeuswsu said:


> " I believe this is what he is talking about and I also don't believe it's the starting line for the over scroll glow because if you look at the left you can see Andy."
> 
> Yep that is it. You can actually see through it. Here is another example.


That's the Rootz log-in bar... has to do with the site. If they got rid of that on the site, it wouldn't show up.


----------



## Skilover

droidth3ory said:


> The keys are there. They hide and turn into dots until you press them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I didn't actually see the dots, but if I touch the bottom area you are right, the soft keys come back. I've seen dots before, but not on this version of the rom. Maybe they are just dim.


----------



## Skilover

droidkevlar said:


> I have the same thing for Contact cards. Direct dial it shows full


I love the round icons you are using on that show the various apps the key could represent--is this the built-in launcher? I know these aren't the default icons--where did you get them?


----------



## vladimirtm

how i set the governors? and the cyanogend setting are empty?


----------



## RaubRaux

So I have now been having force closes on my phone app. It will stutter and then force close when trying to dial a number... and also my Verizon visual voicemail isnt working anymore. It just sits on "Checking Account Status" forever. Are these known issues? or are they just specific to me?

running 2.1

ran every other iteration just fine

any suggestions?


----------



## cwazpitt3

Is there any way to get the stock USB or Wireless tether to work?


----------



## gearsofwar

Favor please anyone. Can someone please pm me the stock voltage settings when we first got the rom with this new kernel? I would greatly appreciate it










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

vladimirtm said:


> how i set the governors? and the cyanogend setting are empty?


Download SetCPU or a similar app.

There should be a few parts of CM settings working, namely the Auto Brightness and the Notification widgets.


----------



## ugapug

Since the 4 key mods aren't working atm, there's no reason not to use Nova Launcher (and the 1X1 contact widget works correctly) until the cooked in launcher gets that fixed.


----------



## irvine32

DT, been somewhat of a silent follower on here and flashing since the beginning but I do have to say this is by far the snappiest my phone has been since flashing. Thanks brother!


----------



## SyNiK4L

droidth3ory said:


> There has always been a debate regarding Swap(zram), etc. I run it. It can always be disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get errors when i enable it...

/etc/init.d/05zram: line 2: /sys/block/zram0/reset/: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/05zram: line 3:/sys/block/zram0/disksize: No such file or directory
mkswap: can't open '/dev/block/zram0' : No such file or directory
swapon: cant stat '/dev/block/zram0': No such file or directory
zram enabled and activated...

In swapper 2 I get /sdcard/swapfile.swp: Function not implemented. Anyone have any incite on this?


----------



## Str8ridr

cwazpitt3 said:


> Is there any way to get the stock USB or Wireless tether to work?


 Go back about 97 pages and there is one option there. I (page 236)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

gearsofwar said:


> Favor please anyone. Can someone please pm me the stock voltage settings when we first got the rom with this new kernel? I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Disable set on boot and reboot. It should show stock voltages after


----------



## zeuswsu

loudaccord said:


> That's the Rootz log-in bar... has to do with the site. If they got rid of that on the site, it wouldn't show up.


Thanks for the explanation. That would explain why I hadn't seen it before since I used the rootzwiki App before it stopped working... Anywho this ROM is awesome, I'll be sticking with this for a while. I've had zero issues and everything is working awesomely!


----------



## BFirebird101

Do I need to do a full wipe coming from what I'm running now (rom below)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## RaubRaux

raub said:


> So I have now been having force closes on my phone app. It will stutter and then force close when trying to dial a number... and also my Verizon visual voicemail isnt working anymore. It just sits on "Checking Account Status" forever. Are these known issues? or are they just specific to me? running 2.1 ran every other iteration just fine any suggestions?


anyone?


----------



## wot

BFirebird101 said:


> Do I need to do a full wipe coming from what I'm running now (rom below)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


Yes



> *TRANSITIONING TO AXI0M 2.1 FROM ZYGOT3 OR ANY OTHER ROM REQUIRES A FULL WIPE!!!*
> 
> *INSTALL Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM OR VERSION PREVIOUS TO 1.8 OR YOU WILL HAVE ISSUES!!)*
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On


----------



## droidth3ory

SyNiK4L said:


> I get errors when i enable it...
> 
> /etc/init.d/05zram: line 2: /sys/block/zram0/reset/: No such file or directory
> /etc/init.d/05zram: line 3:/sys/block/zram0/disksize: No such file or directory
> mkswap: can't open '/dev/block/zram0' : No such file or directory
> swapon: cant stat '/dev/block/zram0': No such file or directory
> zram enabled and activated...
> 
> In swapper 2 I get /sdcard/swapfile.swp: Function not implemented. Anyone have any incite on this?


Have you flashed a different Kernel??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

raub said:


> anyone?


Did you wipe everything? Restore with Titanium??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anon.

*R3AD OP !!!!*



BFirebird101 said:


> Do I need to do a full wipe coming from what I'm running now (rom below)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk running TH3ORY'S ZYGOT3 2.0. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## droidkevlar

zeuswsu said:


> Thanks for the explanation. That would explain why I hadn't seen it before since I used the rootzwiki App before it stopped working... Anywho this ROM is awesome, I'll be sticking with this for a while. I've had zero issues and everything is working awesomely!


Tapatalk is free from getjar. Get it there so you can view this site again. Thats what I did.


----------



## droidth3ory

cwazpitt3 said:


> Is there any way to get the stock USB or Wireless tether to work?


It works if you have a plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

I got slow speeds from the 1420Mhz setting in set CPU short bench.

1420 was around 400-500ms while the 1350Mhz resulted in under 90ms


----------



## MFD00M

Does zram stick around after the initial reboot?

I enabled it in terminal and did a reboot. Seems to be running great, i noticed my pictures in gallery load up with the quickness. No lag when opening up recently used tabs.

I have since rebooted again to flash other mods, just curious if zram is still running, anyway i can check?


----------



## anon.

I noticed some latency/lag at 1.42ghz too ... immediately went back to 1.35ghz ... SNAPPY, SMOOTH, GOOD STUFF ...


ap4tor said:


> I got slow speeds from the 1420Mhz setting in set CPU short bench.
> 
> 1420 was around 400-500ms while the 1350Mhz resulted in under 90ms


----------



## AlpineM3

raub said:


> So I have now been having force closes on my phone app. It will stutter and then force close when trying to dial a number... and also my Verizon visual voicemail isnt working anymore. It just sits on "Checking Account Status" forever. Are these known issues? or are they just specific to me?
> 
> running 2.1
> 
> ran every other iteration just fine
> 
> any suggestions?


I too had random reboots or just phone dying...I came from 1.9 and wiped (twice) formatted system and wiped cache's.

At first thought it was the kernel set too low so I used SetCPU and raised the low setting and I still had the phone die out on me (I don't have any faulty apps installed) so I reverted back to 1.9 (didn't have to move up to 2.0) and haven't had anything go wrong


----------



## tr1pp1n

ap4tor said:


> I got slow speeds from the 1420Mhz setting in set CPU short bench.
> 
> 1420 was around 400-500ms while the 1350Mhz resulted in under 90ms


yup dont know anyone that has 1420 running stable - don't think it has to do with the silicon you have in this case, just not a stable configuration @ 1420 still


----------



## irvine32

Hey guys, I flashed the blackened theme in the OP which changed a good part of everything but my "contacts" app still shows everything in grey. Anyone?


----------



## Woohah

Hey DT, are you going to do like you did to the Bionic releases? Roll out updates that don't require a full wipe but only Dalvik and Cache? That was such a nice feature. BTW, my wife has my Bionic and she uses your ROM. She loves it!


----------



## dhy8386

Woohah said:


> Hey DT, are you going to do like you did to the Bionic releases? Roll out updates that don't require a full wipe but only Dalvik and Cache? That was such a nice feature. BTW, my wife has my Bionic and she uses your ROM. She loves it!


The last couple updates were like that but this was rebuilt from scratch so it required full wipe. Safe to say there will be a bunch that dont require full wipe but at any point he could do enough to the core that it would.


----------



## anon.

*READ OP*










irvine32 said:


> Hey guys, I flashed the blackened theme in the OP which changed a good part of everything but my "contacts" app still shows everything in grey. Anyone?


----------



## niugnep

niugnep said:


> Does anyone have CifsManager working with this kernel? Anyone know how to enable it? It seems that every time I update my phone it breaks it. Last update I was able to fix it by reflashing the kernel. \system\lib\modules\ is not present, is this something I can copy over myself (or is it perhaps in a different location)? Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated!


Sorry to repost this, I think it got lost in the flood of posts. Just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for getting network shares working again with this ROM/Kernel.


----------



## euphoriq

What's the status on the stock theme. Not feeling the blackened.


----------



## droidth3ory

Woohah said:


> Hey DT, are you going to do like you did to the Bionic releases? Roll out updates that don't require a full wipe but only Dalvik and Cache? That was such a nice feature. BTW, my wife has my Bionic and she uses your ROM. She loves it!


Everything is new.. The OS, Device, GAPPS , etc. Nobody likes to wipe, but right now it really is the only way. Mods don't work, sigs clash, apps disappear. It is a PIA but...

Once things settle in, it will be ROMing as usual.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> What's the status on the stock theme. Not feeling the blackened.


Its live... just forgot to edit the post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

irvine32 said:


> Hey guys, I flashed the blackened theme in the OP which changed a good part of everything but my "contacts" app still shows everything in grey. Anyone?


Same for me so I think this theme is pretty limited. I like the blacked out Widgets that I use with all black wallpaper . I would like to see the settings, dialer, and contacts blacked out a s well.
Thanks for the theme DT


----------



## droidth3ory

niugnep said:


> Sorry to repost this, I think it got lost in the flood of posts. Just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for getting network shares working again with this ROM/Kernel.


The ONLY Kernel I know of right now that supports CIFS is JD's. Feel free to flash it. It won't cause any issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anon.

Anyone having issues installing apps (for example) from sdcard or manual app upgrade ?! I seem to be unable to install any app in that method ... when I reach the install/cancel screen, the 'INSTALL' button does absolutely nothing, while the 'CANCEL' button next to it works just fine ?!? Strrraaange shite. Anyone else ?!

_[ ... annnd Yes, I did FULL WIPE coming from ZYGOT3 2.0]_


----------



## niugnep

droidth3ory said:


> The ONLY Kernel I know of right now that supports CIFS is JD's. Feel free to flash it. It won't cause any issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks! Also, thanks for the ROM, loving it. This kernel seems to run smoother so maybe I can hold off. At least I know that it is kernel dependent now, so I can quit looking for work-arounds. Was just convenient for copying files back and forth over WiFi.


----------



## droidkevlar

Didnt see this mentioned or people thanking you for adding this as I saw it requested but in the dialer, if you spell someones name out and hit call, it now calls it instead of just putting the number in and having for you to hit dial again. Thanks for this.


----------



## niugnep

antykitheorist said:


> Anyone having issues installing apps (for example) from sdcard or manual app upgrade ?! I seem to be unable to install any app in that method ... when I reach the install/cancel screen, the 'INSTALL' button does absolutely nothing, while the 'CANCEL' button next to it works just fine ?!? Strrraaange shite. Anyone else ?!
> 
> _[ ... annnd Yes, I did FULL WIPE coming from ZYGOT3 2.0]_


I noticed this happening when I went from 1.9 to 2.0. I had JuiceDefender installed and it had its own installer work-around that let me install APKs still. Not sure what caused it, I didn't look into it. The problem went away when I went to 2.1. Weird indeed!


----------



## euphoriq

droidth3ory said:


> Its live... just forgot to edit the post.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Could I please have a link? I can't see to find it


----------



## wera750

Soft key mods working over black out?


----------



## igotgame

DT

I think you need to edit the OP. Stock UI isnt linked..still was uploading


----------



## RaubRaux

raub said:


> Did you wipe everything? Restore with Titanium?? Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep, wiped everything, I never use TiBu, always issues with it.

btw, thanks for all the work


----------



## droidth3ory

antykitheorist said:


> Anyone having issues installing apps (for example) from sdcard or manual app upgrade ?! I seem to be unable to install any app in that method ... when I reach the install/cancel screen, the 'INSTALL' button does absolutely nothing, while the 'CANCEL' button next to it works just fine ?!? Strrraaange shite. Anyone else ?!
> 
> _[ ... annnd Yes, I did FULL WIPE coming from ZYGOT3 2.0]_


I have had or seen any other reports of it. Any Data System or other restored with Titanuim? Do you have "Install From Unknown Sources" checked under Settings/Privacy?


----------



## anon.

Yeah, I use JD too .... maybe its an uissue with that .... I am gonna look into it. How do you configure your JD ? I run Ultimate Juice Defender in Advanced .... too many options to list, but I will have to go through them AGAINto see if there is a conflict, but I have been using UJD forever in, more or less, the same settings !



niugnep said:


> I noticed this happening when I went from 1.9 to 2.0. I had JuiceDefender installed and it had its own installer work-around that let me install APKs still. Not sure what caused it, I didn't look into it. The problem went away when I went to 2.1. Weird indeed!


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Could I please have a link? I can't see to find it


Fixed the OP.


----------



## anon.

YEP ..... but ya gotta reflash em after you flash BLACK3N3ND ... I did it in the same recovery 'step'



wera750 said:


> Soft key mods working over black out?


----------



## anon.

YES & YES ....



droidth3ory said:


> I have had or seen any other reports of it. Any Data System or other restored with Titanuim? Do you have "Install From Unknown Sources" checked under Settings/Privacy?


----------



## igotgame

Wow black text messages looks awesome! I like that..


----------



## niugnep

antykitheorist said:


> Yeah, I use JD too .... maybe its an uissue with that .... I am gonna look into it. How do you configure your JD ? I run Ultimate Juice Defender in Advanced .... too many options to list, but I will have to go through them AGAINto see if there is a conflict, but I have been using UJD forever in, more or less, the same settings !


I have Juice Defender Ultimate Beta with the AOSP helper installed and enabled. I do advanced as well. I just tested my installer and I can still install APKs. Not sure what the hangup was in the 2.0 ROM with it, but it is working so far in 2.1 without any trouble. The way I was able to install in 2.0 was using "open-with" in Root Explorer and selecting the JD work-around installer. Definitely not a permanent solution though. Not sure if it was a Juice Defender related issue or not, could be.


----------



## trueagle

PaulG1488 said:


> where was your conscience when you had your tbolt roms dt you had a flash for it then not that i really care if u do or dont but just wanted to point it out lol


Dt was specific back then that he didn't support tethering! Get off it already

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anon.

I also use JD Beta .... I cannot find where there is a conflict, but I also do not have a lot of time to invest in the research right now .... I also use Android Commander and i'm sure I can push or 'sideload' any apps that I need to until I figure it out or the situation "magically" fixes itself ... lmao !! Thanks for the feedback !!



niugnep said:


> I have Juice Defender Ultimate Beta with the AOSP helper installed and enabled. I do advanced as well. I just tested my installer and I can still install APKs. Not sure what the hangup was in the 2.0 ROM with it, but it is working so far in 2.1 without any trouble. The way I was able to install in 2.0 was using "open-with" in Root Explorer and selecting the JD work-around installer. Definitely not a permanent solution though. Not sure if it was a Juice Defender related issue or not, could be.


----------



## RaubRaux

well ok, so I did a full wipe and reflashed 2.1, I am still having issues with a slow to respond phone numb pad. I have to intentionally go slow to get all the numbers to enter. If you go too fast it skips some.

I dont believe that it is as responsive as it once was


----------



## niugnep

antykitheorist said:


> I also use JD Beta .... I cannot find where there is a conflict, but I also do not have a lot of time to invest in the research right now .... I also use Android Commander and i'm sure I can push or 'sideload' any apps that I need to until I figure it out or the situation "magically" fixes itself ... lmao !! Thanks for the feedback !!


If it were still happening to me, I'd probably try disabling JD, rebooting, and then seeing if it went away. Unfortunately though (Fortunately?), mine is working now!

I figured out how to get the AOSP helper working (the built-in installer kept failing on me) from one of the comments here: http://feedback.latedroid.com/forums/70437-feedback/suggestions/1053767-aosp-helper-all-you-need-to-know?page=1


----------



## droidth3ory

raub said:


> well ok, so I did a full wipe and reflashed 2.1, I am still having issues with a slow to respond phone numb pad. I have to intentionally go slow to get all the numbers to enter. If you go too fast it skips some.
> 
> I dont believe that it is as responsive as it once was


Try to throttle down the CPU... It may just not like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

Found a nice Launcher MOD that enables 5x4 grids, custom homescreen amounts (1,3,5,7), and removes Google Search Bar. Works perfectly on this ROM. Made by djmcnz and can be found here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385425

Just flash in CWR.

NOTE: The apk file is named Launcher2, the same as the Trebuchet launcher in this ROM. If you do not want it to overwrite the current launcher, you need to download the file of choice from that link, go into the archive, and edit the APK from Launcher2 to Launcher3. Then put onto your phone and flash. This way you will have the option of launchers.

Testing now with the button mods.


----------



## NateDogg11

Can anyone post a screenshot of the Blackened MOD? I'm in the car and would love to see some actual pics if anyone can provide a few. Thanks


----------



## geniusstatus

raub said:


> well ok, so I did a full wipe and reflashed 2.1, I am still having issues with a slow to respond phone numb pad. I have to intentionally go slow to get all the numbers to enter. If you go too fast it skips some.
> 
> I dont believe that it is as responsive as it once was


Have you tried change the scaling or minimum CPU frequency?

I had hiccups on saling = ondemand with min Freq = 180hz. Changed to hotplug and things are great!

Thanks DT!


----------



## jeff5891

having a problem using light flow. When I receive notifications I get crazy sounds that repeat a couple of times. Anyone else getting this.


----------



## Woohah

droidth3ory said:


> Everything is new.. The OS, Device, GAPPS , etc. Nobody likes to wipe, but right now it really is the only way. Mods don't work, sigs clash, apps disappear. It is a PIA but...
> 
> Once things settle in, it will be ROMing as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome! Appreciate the quick response and you have done an excellent job!


----------



## oockla

2defmouze said:


> No problem with the screen turning off when its supposed to. I thought it might have something to do with zram as that's the only thing I've done different with this install. Disabled it and rebooted and for a bit I couldn't get the sound to come back, but now it will just as before. So I'm out of ideas. Also tried uninstalling volume+ and rebooting, still no luck. Besides that nothing is different from prior installs, my settings are the same as I've always had them. And the only mod I used was to remove trebuchet because I prefer Nova. No other flashing since install. No ideas. Lol its fine though, I can just chalk it up to some weird glitch, I'll re-wipe and flash in a bit and hopefully it will just go away


I will reflash, start anew. I promise not to use TiBU!


----------



## esmier

This new build has some typing lag and lag switching programs if you clock it back to 1.2 ghz


----------



## Fatsix

NateDogg11 said:


> Can anyone post a screenshot of the Blackened MOD? I'm in the car and would love to see some actual pics if anyone can provide a few. Thanks


There really aren't any.... I can tell you that all of the drop down menus and pop ups are now translucent black, rather than grey. It goes really nice with all the inverted apps in the theme area.


----------



## AlpineM3

esmier said:


> This new build has some typing lag and lag switching programs if you clock it back to 1.2 ghz


Yep, I had to revert back to 1.9 because of that and the random shut off's my phone was experiencing. Love your work DT, but 2.1 isn't playing nice with my phone or some on this forum


----------



## anon.

THERES NOT A WHOLE LOT TO SEE W/ BLACK3N3ND ... SUBTLE BLACKING-OUT OF REBOOT MENU, SMS APP ... I WASNT EVEN SURE IT WORKED AT FIRST !!! ... I LIKE IT, ITS SUBTLE THOUGH, GIVE IT A SHOT, THERE'S A FLASH BACK TO DEFAULT IF YOU NO LIKE



NateDogg11 said:


> Can anyone post a screenshot of the Blackened MOD? I'm in the car and would love to see some actual pics if anyone can provide a few. Thanks


----------



## Fatsix

AlpineM3 said:


> Yep, I had to revert back to 1.9 because of that and the random shut off's my phone was experiencing. Love your work DT, but 2.1 isn't playing nice with my phone or some on this forum


Did you factory reset and format system?


----------



## droidkevlar

raub said:


> well ok, so I did a full wipe and reflashed 2.1, I am still having issues with a slow to respond phone numb pad. I have to intentionally go slow to get all the numbers to enter. If you go too fast it skips some.
> 
> I dont believe that it is as responsive as it once was


Maybe try another kernel too. I had issues with 2.0 and after I flashed Touch my Wookie kernel by ADR, it fixed everything. Maybe this kernel doesnt like your phone. Not all phones are built the same. Thats why it rocks that we have so many of the best devs on this phone to help us out.


----------



## RaubRaux

esmier said:


> This new build has some typing lag and lag switching programs if you clock it back to 1.2 ghz


I am having some typing lag as well...

trying different kernals now


----------



## jerrycycle

jeff5891 said:


> having a problem using light flow. When I receive notifications I get crazy sounds that repeat a couple of times. Anyone else getting this.


No issue here. Check you repeat reminder settings.


----------



## Fatsix

droidkevlar said:


> Maybe try another kernel too. I had issues with 2.0 and after I flashed Touch my Wookie kernel by ADR, it fixed everything. Maybe this kernel doesnt like your phone. Not all phones are built the same. Thats why it rocks that we have so many of the best devs on this phone to help us out.


Not to mention all kernels and roms are not created equal. They store things in different places, sometimes those settings don't get wiped during a normal wipe. A factory reset and system format fixed a an issue i was having when i was messing around.


----------



## anon.

*niugnep ~> *

Did just as you suggested ... uninstalled JDB/UJD, reboot, no problem .... no to reinstall & see if I am in business ... or not


----------



## Fatsix

jerrycycle said:


> No issue here. Check you repeat reminder settings.


I have sounds, and autocorrect off. Also i set the vibrate to 2ms. I can type as fast as i want. Very responsive. I also change the language on the keyboard to english, instead of system language, don't know if that makes a difference. This is the best my phone has been.


----------



## jetski

raub said:


> So I have now been having force closes on my phone app. It will stutter and then force close when trying to dial a number... and also my Verizon visual voicemail isnt working anymore. It just sits on "Checking Account Status" forever. Are these known issues? or are they just specific to me?
> 
> running 2.1
> 
> ran every other iteration just fine
> 
> any suggestions?


With Verizon Voice mail make sure you select the one for the Nexus, thee are two


----------



## Usetheschwartz

Question - What's "lots o' butter"?


----------



## dpaine88

Usetheschwartz said:


> Question - What's "lots o' butter"?


Makes the ROM extra smooth of course!


----------



## rlivin

I know i am over looking it, but how do i change the notification bar widgets?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo

So, will pictures not sync from Facebook for existing contacts? I do get the facebook updates, but not pics.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Usetheschwartz said:


> Question - What's "lots o' butter"?


Butter is symbolising smoothness, and it has lots of it!


----------



## BoyBlunder

rlivin said:


> I know i am over looking it, but how do i change the notification bar widgets?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


AppDrawer > CyanogenMod Settings > Swipe over to notification widgets.


----------



## esmier

Also, the option to disable the search bar is pointless if I can't access that extra row for icon space. Makes the home screens look like a bad resolution wallpaper on windows.


----------



## saikano17

Get a nova launcher and change the grid setting to 5*4. Its nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TGreg104

Bro.... its almost stupid how fast my phone is running right now... axi0m is a ripper for sure! plus IMoseyOn's kernel (love him, used to own a charge and run his shit all the time). I'm OC'd at 1420 of course and my voltages are 1250-675 and stable as hell. I am please beyond belief, kudos to you man, top notch.

I will be spreading the word.


----------



## jetski

esmier said:


> Also, the option to disable the search bar is pointless if I can't access that extra row for icon space. Makes the home screens look like a bad resolution wallpaper on windows.


+1 nova launcher


----------



## droidth3ory

esmier said:


> Also, the option to disable the search bar is pointless if I can't access that extra row for icon space. Makes the home screens look like a bad resolution wallpaper on windows.


Don't do that then. Lol. Or use a different launcher. Modifying the work space is easy, making the Widgets work is entirely different. I'm working on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esmier

Yeah but I shouldn't need to OC my device to make it run fast. It should do that at stock. This is aosp, not a modded OEM ROM.


----------



## jeff5891

Just reinstalled light flow and everything is working fine


----------



## Dr_w

Fyi the silly face feature causes my camera to shut down. Running 1.8.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reuuin

Freaking running great no sleep of death at 180mhz, 775mv, interactive. My other slots are(1350mhz) 1200/1100/1000/900/800. I've met no problems with the rom.


----------



## mfish123

zeuswsu said:


> This is really awesome, thanks for your hard work. I've only noticed one (minor) issue. When you are in the web browser and are on a website where you have to scroll down a bunch like rootzwiki, its like there is a blank spot where you can see a little line of white right under the taskbar. I also saw this on Romans rom, but its doesn't happen on the stock rom. Does anyone else see what I'm describing?


+1 very minor issue but I can confirm. See screenshot.


----------



## jspradling7

I waited up last night (while someone took a smoke break







) so I could download Axiom as soon as it was up. I've been messing around with it most of the day. Fast, smooth, and I'm still running on the battery charge from last night. Awesome.

My phone loves this version. It had been sluggish on 1.8 and 2.0, it lagged the most when scrolling the app drawer. But not on 2.1. And I haven't had to mess with anything. TBU restored my apps and data fine. No lag anywhere. I don't use facebook so no worries there. I used the same 5 soft blue keys with % battery right that I had on 2.0 and it works fine. I just did a CWM backup so I can return to this exact setup.

Thank you Sir. I appreciate the hard work and the great ROM. *tips hat*

Donation inbound.


----------



## esmier

For some reason script manager doesn't work. Force closes


----------



## loudaccord

mfish123 said:


> +1 very minor issue but I can confirm. See screenshot.


That is the log-in bar on Rootz, not a bug.


----------



## droidth3ory

esmier said:


> Yeah but I shouldn't need to OC my device to make it run fast. It should do that at stock. This is aosp, not a modded OEM ROM.


Nobody said OC it. It just may not like the Kernel. LOL


----------



## dpaine88

What has everyone been getting for Android OS usage in battery stats?

Mine has been around 14-18% and usually 2nd or 3rd on the list overall.


----------



## droidth3ory

Dr_w said:


> Fyi the silly face feature causes my camera to shut down. Running 1.8.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Camcorder Effects are not working in ANY 4.0.3 builds. There is a bug in the source.


----------



## rlivin

BoyBlunder said:


> AppDrawer > CyanogenMod Settings > Swipe over to notification widgets.


I meant i wanted to change the widgets to different ones not turn then on our off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu

rlivin said:


> I meant i wanted to change the widgets to different ones not turn then on our off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


at the same screen where you turn it on, touch the text to the left of the on/off switch


----------



## droidth3ory

esmier said:


> For some reason script manager doesn't work. Force closes


Since its not compatible with the GNEX I assume you restored from some where. If you are restoring with TiBU, I would prefer not to hear bug reports that only pertain to you and no other users. Restoring old stuff causes issues, if you have a weird FC that no one else is having... TiBu is usually the answer.


----------



## tr1pp1n

AlpineM3 said:


> Yep, I had to revert back to 1.9 because of that and the random shut off's my phone was experiencing. Love your work DT, but 2.1 isn't playing nice with my phone or some on this forum


disable spell checking that should fix your keyboard lag...


----------



## droidth3ory

rlivin said:


> I meant i wanted to change the widgets to different ones not turn then on our off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tap the Interface and change, move, add and remove all you want.


----------



## Budwizer

rlivin said:


> I meant i wanted to change the widgets to different ones not turn then on our off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


AppDrawer > CyanogenMod Settings > Swipe over to interface > click on the text that says "Notification power widget" > scroll to bottom and select Widget buttons


----------



## sgravel

Fatsix, you need to change your avatar because it's really, really distracting... ;-)

Back OT, I realize this may not be something we know until we get there, but any idea when the "full wipe then flash" days will be at an end? Kinda hanging on 2.0 and not relishing the prospect of rebuilding from scratch again ATM. It's working well enough that I may just leave well enough alone until I see a few builds come with the "If you're coming from 2.1 wipe Dalvik, cache and system" directive before I jump in again.

Thanks DT for making this a fun device to have.


----------



## Antob125

So I know Facebook sync has been brought up and I've read through and searched but there hasn't been resolution. I have everything with Facebook synced the right way. When I click on a contact I see there Facebook profile synced, but the whole point of syncing is to use there FB picture as there contact picture and its not doing that. Can someone please explain if they got it working? Or is it still broken?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

sgravel said:


> Fatsix, you need to change your avatar because it's really, really distracting... ;-)
> 
> Back OT, I realize this may not be something we know until we get there, but any idea when the "full wipe then flash" days will be at an end? Kinda hanging on 2.0 and not relishing the prospect of rebuilding from scratch again ATM. It's working well enough that I may just leave well enough alone until I see a few builds come with the "If you're coming from 2.1 wipe Dalvik, cache and system" directive before I jump in again.
> 
> Thanks DT for making this a fun device to have.


ALready been asked and answered. If DT comes a complete redo like he did for 2.1, it will require full wipe. His 2 previous releases didnt require full wipes. And DT has said he hopes he back to do that again until the next major framework change comes along


----------



## jeff5891

mfish123 said:


> +1 very minor issue but I can confirm. See screenshot.


I have the same problem also noticed this in AR hd


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> Camcorder Effects are not working in ANY 4.0.3 builds. There is a bug in the source.


Works on Pete"s 4.0.3 or my nose is far bigger than normal. His is ASOP I believe.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidth3ory

ronnieruff said:


> Works on Pete"s 4.0.3 or my nose is far bigger than normal. His is ASOP I believe.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Nice... I will have to check the source and see what the fix was. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

jeff5891 said:


> I have the same problem also noticed this in AR hd


That is the website.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sgravel

droidkevlar said:


> ALready been asked and answered. If DT comes a complete redo like he did for 2.1, it will require full wipe. His 2 previous releases didnt require full wipes. And DT has said he hopes he back to do that again until the next major framework change comes along


Sorry about that. Worked my way through the last several pages and did not see it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> Nice... I will have to check the source and see what the fix was. Thanks.


NP.... Problem with Pete's is very little customization. Ahhhh the search for the perfect ROM... yours is pretty freakin' close

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## ap4tor

Would someone be kind enough to post a list of system apps that should be backed up and safely restored using TiBu? In the past I bumped into issues when attempting to restore system app data on major ROM releases.

I would like to minimize the amount of settings I have to remake after a full wipe. 
This may be info worthy of its own thread or maybe post in OP. I mention it here because the list is somewhat ROM specific .


----------



## kevmueller

DT, if only everything in my life was as smooth as your ROM. 2.1 is running great, I don't mind wiping when it gets my phone running like this. Great work! Thanks


----------



## KlugN

I love the dark theme, but number of texts in the string on the main messaging screen is difficult to read. Any chance of making it a light grey or ICS blue?

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Luckyrice

All of the mods...on the page in the mods page...am I supposed to flash all of them? for example..Blue, all 7 of them?


----------



## Antob125

So I know Facebook sync has been brought up and I've read through and searched but there hasn't been resolution. I have everything with Facebook synced the right way. When I click on a contact I see there Facebook profile synced, but the whole point of syncing is to use there FB picture as there contact picture and its not doing that. Can someone please explain if they got it working? Or is it still broken?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

Luckyrice said:


> All of the mods...on the page in the mods page...am I supposed to flash all of them? for example..Blue, all 7 of them?


Nope, they are all different. Just pick one. The mods page should explain how to tell the diff in the OP.


----------



## droidkevlar

ap4tor said:


> Would someone be kind enough to post a list of system apps that should be backed up and safely restored using TiBu? In the past I bumped into issues when attempting to restore system app data on major ROM releases.
> 
> I would like to minimize the amount of settings I have to remake after a full wipe.
> This may be info worthy of its own thread or maybe post in OP. I mention it here because the list is somewhat ROM specific .


If you want 0 issues when going to a ROM, you should NEVER restore system apps with Tibu. This always causes issue. I use Tibu for all non system apps and never have issues. I know it takes more time but whats worse....setting up the few apps you backed up again or trying to figure out why something isnt working and then having to reflash a few times to only realize it was cuz you restored system apps?


----------



## conazo

is it possible to use wireless tether with this rom? or does it come with a built in one?


----------



## explamphibian

DT, just an observation. The left outline of stock message box is green on the blackout MOD. Only for the sender though. Really like the MOD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

344 Pages on this thread already.....gotta love the amount of dev support for the GNex and all of the hard work these dudes put in so we can have the smoothest and customizable ROM's available...incredible, simply incredible.

My bro's on a Bionic and my GNex runs circles around his


----------



## Luckyrice

Just a quick question...Do any of you guys have skype? When I video call it always goes into landscape mode and will not go portrait and there are not options for it. Any clue if I am alone? If so, I will return this and get another new one.


----------



## blees10

Great ROM! Just flashed 2.1, everything seems to work except FB sync. I see it listed and says it's sync'd, but none of my contacts display. When going to Contacts to Display and selecting FB, there are no contacts....anyone?

Update: I think the problem was that I was restoring contacts. Wiped data, reformat system, installed FB and initiated sync. All works great AND I get the pics coming through too.


----------



## XiriX12

blees10 said:


> Great mod! Just flashed 2.1, everything seems to work except FB sync. I see it listed and says it's sync'd, but none of my contacts display. When going to Contacts to Display and selecting FB, there are no contacts....anyone?


All contacts including FB contacts are showing on my end. Everything is running so smooth on this latest build. Should I enable zram? I know how to but just wondering if I should? If I do enable and run into any issues how would I disable it? Thanks!


----------



## rlivin

Teksu said:


> at the same screen where you turn it on, touch the text to the left of the on/off switch


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

conazo said:


> is it possible to use wireless tether with this rom? or does it come with a built in one?


If ya pay for it! DT does not support circumventing VZ

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## explamphibian

blees10 said:


> Great mod! Just flashed 2.1, everything seems to work except FB sync. I see it listed and says it's sync'd, but none of my contacts display. When going to Contacts to Display and selecting FB, there are no contacts....anyone?


All my Facebook contacts display when I follow your post. No problems here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

conazo said:


> is it possible to use wireless tether with this rom? or does it come with a built in one?


DT has said he will never put it in here. If you want to find it you can either search for a post I did a few hundred pages back for a direct link or go to droid-life and search there.


----------



## wil318466

I have a request. Is there a way to put in an option to disable the sound changes you've made? I use my phone as an mp3 player/streaming audio in my car and I immediately noticed a difference in sound. Is there a way to disable the changes? I remember 2.0 sounding incredible in my car, and as soon as I tried 2.1 I thought something was wrong with my phone.

I guess it wouldn't be easy to notice but I have it pumping through a 2k sound system in the whip.


----------



## mcf517

Im on axiom now. Is anyone having a problem with the contact widget? Specifically the single 1x1 contact widget? When I put it on my home screen, the contact's image gets blocked by a white overlay of some sort. It's on my screenshot where you can see

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

Bringing down the voltage has made a huge difference in my battery life on this rom. I'm not as agressive as some, and still the difference is remarkable:
EDITED at 6:15. I have tighted these up, and it still works great:
1350 - 1150 - 1050
1200 - 950 - 825
920 - 850 - 750
700 - 750 - 675
350 - 700 - 650

I'm assuming the device can do better, but I did have problems initially with the 1350 voltage and have been conservative since. As I said, even this makes an amazing difference in battery life. Performance seems untouched. I haven't ever tried to see if the phone will even run at 1420, but I assume from how it was at 1350 it will need a lot of voltage for marginal return in performance.


----------



## XiriX12

mcf517 said:


> Im on axiom now. Is anyone having a problem with the contact widget? Specifically the single 1x1 contact widget? When I put it on my home screen, the contact's image gets blocked by a white overlay of some sort. It's on my screenshot where you can see
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea i think it was discussed back some pages. Something about the direct dial 1x1? Not sure since I don't use them but may want to look back.


----------



## Antob125

Sooo frustrating!!!!! I Facebook contacts sync perfectly but their pictures don't show!!! No one seems to have a problem but me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

mcf517 said:


> Im on axiom now. Is anyone having a problem with the contact widget? Specifically the single 1x1 contact widget? When I put it on my home screen, the contact's image gets blocked by a white overlay of some sort. It's on my screenshot where you can see
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Think DT knows about it. Myself and a few others have reported it. I know it worked on 2.0 so Im sure when 2.2 comes out it will be fixed. DT is GOD and GOD is DT lol


----------



## sirgaspar

Wellll, I'm still on 2.0 and have been able to tether using the WifiAP quick toggle via CM settings... Of course I can't tell if this will trigger anything on my bill but it seems to bypass the built in check for a tethering subscription at least.

/shrug.

Edit: that was in response to droidkevlar, btw. This thread moves fast...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

droidth3ory said:


> Camcorder Effects are not working in ANY 4.0.3 builds. There is a bug in the source.


How many times have u said that... lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jheredia

Antob125 said:


> Sooo frustrating!!!!! I Facebook contacts sync perfectly but their pictures don't show!!! No one seems to have a problem but me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same problem here. got all my fb contacts - no images either with "all contacts" or "existing contacts"


----------



## runandhide05

Luckyrice said:


> All of the mods...on the page in the mods page...am I supposed to flash all of them? for example..Blue, all 7 of them?


no just one, which every u want, there are different battery icons


----------



## runandhide05

guys use the search before posting an issue, this has been asked and answered 32 times


----------



## gearsofwar

Awesome ROM! Woot-woooot!!!


----------



## droidkevlar

jheredia said:


> same problem here. got all my fb contacts - no images either with "all contacts" or "existing contacts"


Dont quote me but I believe this is because of the "hack" that DT used to get it to work. Until Facebook fixes their stuff or Google, pretty sure it will have issues until then.


----------



## Str8ridr

jheredia said:


> same problem here. got all my fb contacts - no images either with "all contacts" or "existing contacts"


I had same problem till I did what theory said and stopped restoring Facebook via TiBu. I uninstalled it the reinstalled from mkt and all good now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic

Hey DT,
Great ROM!!! As a suggestion, Maybe you should post a list of known bugs on the OP.. It *may* cut down on the duplicated posts. Of course that's assuming that people will actually read the OP before posting...LOL!


----------



## mngdew

Wow, this rom and kernel combo is giving me awesome battery life. It's not calibrated yet, but there is still 64% power left after 8.5 hours. Normally, I should only have about 40% battery left after 8 hours of usage.


----------



## kruizin

mcf517 said:


> Im on axiom now. Is anyone having a problem with the contact widget? Specifically the single 1x1 contact widget? When I put it on my home screen, the contact's image gets blocked by a white overlay of some sort. It's on my screenshot where you can see
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I reported on this last night and am now sure we aren't the only ones to experience this. As a workaround, I placed 2 direct dials and 1 direct message on the screen for the same person, then stacked them on top of each other. It seems to work well and still only takes up 1 space on the screen.

You might give that a try?


----------



## reverepats

mngdew said:


> Wow, this rom and kernel combo is giving me awesome battery life. It's not calibrated yet, but there is still 64% power left after 8.5 hours. Normally, I should only have about 40% battery left after 8 hours of usage.


+1
This is a perfect combo. I had the same Batt life today just about. Screen on at about 60% too....


----------



## frankiedizzle87

Wow this has a ton of pages I went from HD revolution (which had lag) to zygot (which had lag but less than HD) to v5 rootzboat which is seemingly perfect. What makes people loyal to this rom. I didn't try it or bash it I am just asking has anyone came from rootzboat and if so is this rom your daily driver now!?!?! If so how come. I'm looking for my perfect rom lol that's why I ask. Last comment says rom kernal combo is amazing for battery right now I get like 7 hours before I'm at 30% with moderate use. Are there speed hits from getting better battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## XiriX12

reverepats said:


> +1
> This is a perfect combo. I had the same Batt life today just about. Screen on at about 60% too....


Of course it's IMO's kernel, makes only the best!


----------



## droidkevlar

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Wow this has a ton of pages I went from HD revolution (which had lag) to zygot (which had lag but less than HD) to v5 rootzboat which is seemingly perfect. What makes people loyal to this rom. I didn't try it or bash it I am just asking has anyone came from rootzboat and if so is this rom your daily driver now!?!?! If so how come. I'm looking for my perfect rom lol that's why I ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I flash about every ROM that will drop. Hence crack flasher. What makes me loyal is DT been around on a few phones Ive had before and he always put out quality stuff. Plus the support of not just him but the members seems to be better on his threads too. Not bashing any other ROM or grp or anything....just saying.


----------



## wera750

Everyone go hear and vote for master_mynd or dhacker now!!!

[url/]http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/contest-6-theme-it-up-for-a-vzw-galaxy-nexus-r267#disqus_thread


----------



## Droidx316

droidkevlar said:


> I flash about every ROM that will drop. Hence crack flasher. What makes me loyal is DT been around on a few phones Ive had before and he always put out quality stuff. Plus the support of not just him but the members seems to be better on his threads too. Not bashing any other ROM or grp or anything....just saying.


^^ This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

i dont know about you guys but i havent had one problem with this rom its working great!! i understand that most of you play around with settings or what have you , maybe thats why your having so many issues? i just loaded the rom and its working great havent touched a thing on it.


----------



## droidkevlar

panitsos said:


> i dont know about you guys but i havent had one problem with this rom its working great!! i understand that most of you play around with settings or what have you , maybe thats why your having so many issues? i just loaded the rom and its working great havent touched a thing on it.


Not trying to talk smack but then why have a phone you cant "hack"? I am no means a dev but I edit the hell out of each ROM I flash. What makes having a Nexus so much fun. Plus it seems most of the issues are minor...nothing that doesnt make this a daily driver.


----------



## wera750

Please don't ignore this. If you want this rom to be beautiful get master_mynd a gnex!


----------



## Soapinmouth

runandhide05 said:


> guys use the search before posting an issue, this has been asked and answered 32 times


huh? silly faces worked fine for me on all 4.03 builds


----------



## BFirebird101

anybody try the blackened mod yet? Like?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

wera750 said:


> Please don't ignore this. If you want this rom to be beautiful get master_mynd a gnex!


not being ignored but dont spam it


----------



## cubsfan187

BFirebird101 said:


> anybody try the blackened mod yet? Like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried it but not sure it took. I see nothing different. Maybe cause I flashed the 1% mod after that though. Anyone have any screenshots of what's different?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar

wera750 said:


> Please don't ignore this. If you want this rom to be beautiful get master_mynd a gnex!


Enough with spamming this thread man. I'm sure we all have a favorite themer we would like to see here but we aren't being obnoxious about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

BFirebird101 said:


> anybody try the blackened mod yet? Like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah I really like it. The pop up menus look really nice. The widgets that are themed look cool too. I had already flashed a blue soft key mod and got rid of the carrier text. This theme overwrites that stuff so had to redo them. Looks awesome though. Not a fan of the text app with those boxes though. So I just use GoSms with Kxnt's ice cream theme. Awesomeness.


----------



## maha1o

sirgaspar said:


> Wellll, I'm still on 2.0 and have been able to tether using the WifiAP quick toggle via CM settings... Of course I can't tell if this will trigger anything on my bill but it seems to bypass the built in check for a tethering subscription at least.
> 
> /shrug.
> 
> Edit: that was in response to droidkevlar, btw. This thread moves fast...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i hope not.. can anyone confirm that this won't add anything to my bill?


----------



## SyNiK4L

droidth3ory said:


> Have you flashed a different Kernel??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ahhhh yes...that would be it...didnt think about that..thanks


----------



## Dr_w

droidth3ory said:


> Camcorder Effects are not working in ANY 4.0.3 builds. There is a bug in the source.


Oh ok, cool. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## droidkevlar

maha1o said:


> i hope not.. can anyone confirm that this won't add anything to my bill?


If worried about doing that, then search for the apk that has been listed in this thread a few times or droid-life.


----------



## ronnieruff

droidkevlar said:


> Not trying to talk smack but then why have a phone you cant "hack"? I am no means a dev but I edit the hell out of each ROM I flash. What makes having a Nexus so much fun. Plus it seems most of the issues are minor...nothing that doesnt make this a daily driver.


Different strokes. Some folks just want to "use" the phone for gaming, music, email, taking photos, texting, browsing... everything but changing stuff all day LOL. NOTHING wrong with hacking.. nothing wrong with just using the ROM you flashed either!

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## saikano17

Just to confirm.. all the face effects work on my phone. Of course I'm running axiom. Idk if its my phone or not but the back ground doesn't work perfectly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## guitardedhero

I'm a total noob, i4 convert to gnex so I may be wrong, but I only notice this on the stock browser with labs enabled on this site. My 100% stock xoom does the exact same thing for this site with labs enabled. I got over it quickly as I'm lost without labs enabled now.



mfish123 said:


> This is really awesome, thanks for your hard work. I've only noticed one (minor) issue. When you are in the web browser and are on a website where you have to scroll down a bunch like rootzwiki, its like there is a blank spot where you can see a little line of white right under the taskbar. I also saw this on Romans rom, but its doesn't happen on the stock rom. Does anyone else see what I'm describing?


I also noticed that it is the loading bar when a page is loading.


----------



## Godrik1210

why is it that when i flash this rom i dont get any of the fetures on that list like Custom Trebucht Launcher or the options soft key. anyone know why I whiped all and system


----------



## igotgame

I thought someone said Nova fixes the Contact 1x1 bug. I just installed it as an apk just to check and the 1x1 Contact images are still messed up. Does it have to be installed as a system app to fix the issue?


----------



## droidkevlar

Godrik1210 said:


> why is it that when i flash this rom i dont get any of the fetures on that list like Custom Trebucht Launcher or the options soft key. anyone know why I whiped all and system


What you mean? You mean the options button for the Trebucht launcher? When you launch the app drawer, you will see the 3 dots in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## wera750

Thread started in general. Sorry for spamming, just trying to help like I have from day one. Us guys that came from the Bionic know what the Th3ory team can do when they are united. Sorry again.


----------



## BrentBlend

So the op says full wipe required even if on zygote, then it says only system and cache if coming from 1.8 or later.

My question is, has anyone successfully wiped only system and cache from zygote 2.0?


----------



## Godrik1210

droidkevlar said:


> What you mean? You mean the options button for the Trebucht launcher? When you launch the app drawer, you will see the 3 dots in the upper right hand corner.


how do i get the options soft key on the bottom right to show up


----------



## trevoryour

Love the Rom but I really would like some kind of battery percentage mod for use when diagnosing battery issues. I tried installing a one of the other mods listed in various forums but it removed my notification switches. Is there any way to get the battery percentage and notification switches?


----------



## Shadows9909

BrentBlend said:


> So the op says full wipe required even if on zygote, then it says only system and cache if coming from 1.8 or later.
> 
> My question is, has anyone successfully wiped only system and cache from zygote 2.0?


No, you have to wipe. totally new build. Not wiping will cause tons of issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

Godrik1210 said:


> how do i get the options soft key on the bottom right to show up


It is no longer there. Do what I said above to get the options button for the launcher


----------



## droidkevlar

trevoryour said:


> Love the Rom but I really would like some kind of battery percentage mod for use when diagnosing battery issues. I tried installing a one of the other mods listed in various forums but it removed my notification switches. Is there any way to get the battery percentage and notification switches?


Im using the mod from here with no issues. As others are too.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/


----------



## toxa24

Hey all. I saw several posts in this thread regarding the market not updating. Well, I have 72 apps installed from the market, and it's been three days since I saw any updates last time. As long as I remember, I thing there was a day without any updates, but never 3 days. So I'm wondering, is there really an issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrentBlend

Damn I was hoping I could get away with keeping data


----------



## droidkevlar

BrentBlend said:


> Damn I was hoping I could get away with keeping data


Its better than trying to flash with keeping data and having issue pop up all over the place and having to redo it all. Think about the time DT spent redoing everything, not once but like 3 times in the last week. Bet he wishes he could done the same, lol.


----------



## gearsofwar

toxa24 said:


> Hey all. I saw several posts in this thread regarding the market not updating. Well, I have 72 apps installed from the market, and it's been three days since I saw any updates last time. As long as I remember, I thing there was a day without any updates, but never 3 days. So I'm wondering, is there really an issue? Thanks in advance.


I questioned that too! I usually seen one day goes by without updates but now, it's been for awhile without updates. I don't believe anyone answer my question though.....


----------



## gearsofwar

wera750 said:


> Thread started in general. Sorry for spamming, just trying to help like I have from day one. Us guys that came from the Bionic know what the Th3ory team can do when they are united. Sorry again.


True...


----------



## PharaohOne

When updating to 2.1 from 1.9 do I have to flash the new kernel separately using kernal updater like i did previously? Or do I just flash the rom and thats it?


----------



## droidth3ory

PharaohOne said:


> When updating to 2.1 from 1.9 do I have to flash the new kernel separately using kernal updater like i did previously? Or do I just flash the rom and thats it?


No, Kernel is in the ROM


----------



## staticx57

Just tested this again and Volume+ does not work correctly on this release as it just distorts the sound. It is real disappointing as the stock speaker is quiet. Only thing I have on this ROM is volume+ and titanium backup otherwise it is freshly flashed. Is there any fix for this?


----------



## Godrik1210

droidkevlar said:


> It is no longer there. Do what I said above to get the options button for the launcher


can you post it i cant seem to find how to get the menu soft key


----------



## anon.

+1 ... my sentiments EXACTLY - I try, in vain, to explain this to sooo many people that ask me "why ?" .... they have NO CLUE what it means to have a device SMOKE like the GNEX w/ AXIOM does ... so smooth, so stupid fast, infinitely customizable ... and on and on. Some people just don't get it.



droidkevlar said:


> Not trying to talk smack but then why have a phone you cant "hack"? I am no means a dev but I edit the hell out of each ROM I flash. What makes having a Nexus so much fun. Plus it seems most of the issues are minor...nothing that doesnt make this a daily driver.


----------



## esmier

droidth3ory said:


> Since its not compatible with the GNEX I assume you restored from some where. If you are restoring with TiBU, I would prefer not to hear bug reports that only pertain to you and no other users. Restoring old stuff causes issues, if you have a weird FC that no one else is having... TiBu is usually the answer.


Well that is actually amusing because i had it running on 1.9. Ill re-flash my backup and take some screenies. Also i didnt realize it wasnt compatible with the GNexus. I was working with the powerboost 2.2 unthrottle mod and trying to get it to work with the GNexus. Someone recommended i try it and i installed it without having any issues.


----------



## dhy8386

staticx57 said:


> Just tested this again and Volume+ does not work correctly on this release as it just distorts the sound. It is real disappointing as the stock speaker is quiet. Only thing I have on this ROM is volume+ and titanium backup otherwise it is freshly flashed. Is there any fix for this?


Not finding this. V+ works fine for me. Makes both my speaker and headset volumes louder with barely any distortion. What levels are you using? Mine are both set to +7


----------



## Fatsix

dhy8386 said:


> Not finding this. V+ works fine for me. Makes both my speaker and headset volumes louder with barely any distortion.


Same here.


----------



## Izord

XiriX12 said:


> All contacts including FB contacts are showing on my end. Everything is running so smooth on this latest build. Should I enable zram? I know how to but just wondering if I should? If I do enable and run into any issues how would I disable it? Thanks!


No, Do not enable Zram.

Zram was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.

Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.

It had a place on early slow Androids like the G1 for instance.


----------



## XiriX12

Izord said:


> No, Do not enable Zram.
> 
> Zram was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.
> 
> Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.
> 
> It had a place on early slow Androids like the G1 for instance.


Awesome, I will not be enabling it! Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

dhy8386 said:


> Not finding this. V+ works fine for me. Makes both my speaker and headset volumes louder with barely any distortion. What levels are you using? Mine are both set to +7


I use +7 as well. If I nandroid back to 1.4 the distortion goes away. I installed gummynex for the heck of it and it plays fine with it at +7 as well. I would prefer to use AXIOM as it is by far the quickest ive tried.


----------



## droidth3ory

Izord said:


> No, Do not enable Zram.
> 
> Zram was developed for older low memory computers thrashing their swap file on slow hard drives. It makes a compressed synthetic hard drive out of ram. It decreases available ram.
> 
> Totally counterproductive on the Gnex which which has the most ram of any android and very fast storage.
> 
> It had a place on early slow Androids like the G1 for instance.


Dude... You need to go away with this spam. 4 posts in the thread saying nothing but that copy and paste... It is a OPTION. And if you had the Android handbook in your in your lap... You would no Android runs BETTER with less RAM. Free RAM=Waste. So please.. with sugar on top. Get the fudge out.


----------



## gearsofwar

XiriX12 said:


> Awesome, I will not be enabling it! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I actually enable ZRAM but I couldn't run my 1.42 OC for some reason. It was lagging out so I switched it off....now, it's perfect and fast at 1.42!

It should not affect the oc right? Weird....maybe I was just on crack!


----------



## gearsofwar

Maybe it would try enabling it again and see if it would affect it again.


----------



## BFirebird101

So what's the point of enabling zram? Speed improvements etc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> Dude... You need to go away with this spam. 4 posts in the thread saying nothing but that copy and paste... It is a OPTION. And if you had the Android handbook in your in your lap... You would no Android runs BETTER with less RAM. Free RAM=Waste. So please.. with sugar on top. Get the fudge out.


Actually I get that it is an option but if he is correct (and I am not saying he is) why include it even as an option? I would like to know how it benefits if enabled. Inquiring minds wanna know 

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## tiny4579

Straight from wikipedia which from googling both compcache and zram they are both similar:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRam

And I am fine with it being an option that way people can choose.

zram in essence extends your RAM by running it like swap/virtual memory so you can run more apps at once before Android's lowmemorykiller kills the app and it will have to be reloaded from the flash memory but it's compressed so it's slower.


----------



## droidth3ory

ronnieruff said:


> Actually I get that it is an option but if he is correct (and I am not saying he is) why include it even as an option? I would like to know how it benefits if enabled. Inquiring minds wanna know
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


It really comes down to how it feels. I never said it is a sure fire way to speed things up or vise versa. SWAP has been beating back and forth since, hours on the Bolt. It is a option because Imoseyon has it in his kernel. I have always found that using it has helped on long boot stretches or heavy multitasking. Android LOVES to be starved, a big fat empty unused block of RAM is usless to a Android OS. It wants that tightness. If you see the exact qualities of what ZRAM does... It compresses, and SOME believe Android likes it that way. It is NOT just about MORE RAM. All IMO of course, and when it comes to ZRAM, there are many opinions.









My comment to him was the spamming in the thread regurgitating the same thing over and over.


----------



## 2defmouze

DT also included a link explaining it right in the OP. He mentioned already that its a hotly debated topic, and its noted as such in the link. Everyone is free to do their own research and I'm sure there is a TON of info on both sides of the topic. Clearly it wasn't enabled by default, as DT decided to give us the choice, from which we can probably infer that he thinks its a good thing, but again not mandatory. If you don't want to use it then you are under no obligation to do so. But we don't need another 100 posts debating it here when there is enough information over the internet and DT has already addressed it.

EDIT: Lol sorry, he said it better and actually gave a good answer right above me... nvm


----------



## relkma

In the op it states that rom boots @ 1350 MHz but according to set CPU mine had booted @ 1200 MHz from the moment I flashed this rom. Anyone else see this ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

droidth3ory said:


> It really comes down to how it feels. I never said it is a sure fire way to speed things up or vise versa. SWAP has been beating back and forth since, hours on the Bolt. It is a option because Imoseyon has it in his kernel. I have always found that using it has helped on long boot stretches or heavy multitasking. Android LOVES to be starved, a big fat empty unused block of RAM is usless to a Android OS. It wants that tightness. If you see the exact qualities of what ZRAM does... It compresses, and SOME believe Android likes it that way. It is NOT just about MORE RAM. All IMO of course, and when it comes to ZRAM, there are many opinions.
> 
> My comment to him was the spamming in the thread regurgitating the same thing over and over.


Thanks! Perfect answer 

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Skilover

droidth3ory said:


> Everything is new.. The OS, Device, GAPPS , etc. Nobody likes to wipe, but right now it really is the only way. Mods don't work, sigs clash, apps disappear. It is a PIA but...
> 
> Once things settle in, it will be ROMing as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Only prob with wiping is I lose all the Widgets--I use Go Launcher and It can't seem to reinstall them, it just has placeholders. I have to delete the placeholders and reconfigure all my widgets--PIB. Otherwise, Titanium does the job for me.


----------



## tiny4579

relkma said:


> In the op it states that rom boots @ 1350 MHz but according to set CPU mine had booted @ 1200 MHz from the moment I flashed this rom. Anyone else see this ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is due to the switch to Imoseyon's kernel. If you read the OP in Imo's thread it says why.


----------



## relkma

Thanks man! So its not just me then .. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

antykitheorist said:


> +1 ... my sentiments EXACTLY - I try, in vain, to explain this to sooo many people that ask me "why ?" .... they have NO CLUE what it means to have a device SMOKE like the GNEX w/ AXIOM does ... so smooth, so stupid fast, infinitely customizable ... and on and on. Some people just don't get it.


I LOVE that description of our phone with this rom!!!


----------



## Cmo220

For the people with issues with market updates use market doctor in titanium backup.

For the people asking about mods and themes. If you flash a mod after a theme you are losing all the theming in the file or files that the mod replaces. The battery mods and soft key mods replace the systemui.apk file. There are a whole lot of .PNG files in apk files so you might not notice it at first but something somewhere will probably look funny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Cmo220 said:


> For the people with issues with market updates use market doctor in titanium backup.
> 
> For the people asking about mods and themes. If you flash a mod after a theme you are losing all the theming in the file or files that the mod replaces. The battery mods and soft key mods replace the systemui.apk file. There are a whole lot of .PNG files in apk files so you might not notice it a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t first but something somewhere will probably look funny. Someone needs to theme this emoticon as a droid....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Fatsix said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I... I've never seen such a detailed, deep post! Oh, ahhh I'm typing through my tears, BRAVO, BRAVO!!!









I'm not flaming, I just take that opportunity when I see it.


----------



## wot

Would it be possible to get the icons from the stock homescreen power widget into the notification bar power widget? Or have the ability to change those icons? Wish I had the source of that CM mod.


----------



## dpaine88

> Insert any of these lines anywhere in your build.prop file located in /system





> Disable error checking. Gives a nice speed boost.
> 
> ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
> 
> This one sets the max framerate of the system to 240 fps. (Well beyond the screen's ability to render. I did notice a nice difference in smoothness.)
> 
> windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240




Any thoughts on these tweaks from this thread? http://rootzwiki.com...ve-performance/


----------



## Antob125

So uninstalling and installing facebook again fixed the sync picture problem. Only thing is some pictures still don't sync even though the contact is synced with facebook

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

Does this rom come with a app that let's you install different kernals


----------



## toxa24

Cmo220 said:


> For the people with issues with market updates use market doctor in titanium backup.


I used the market doctor, and still no updates... But I'm sure if there is really an issue it will be resolved, and I can live without the updates in the mean time


----------



## dhy8386

For those having problems with Nova and widgets - either sizing or not updating - can you tell me some examples and the problem? I want to test something.


----------



## toxa24

dpaine88 said:


> [font=Roboto, Helvetica, arial, sans-serif]
> 
> Any thoughts on these tweaks from this thread? http://rootzwiki.com...ve-performance/


I applied them, but didn't like the behavior of the phone after, so I reverted back. Can't really explain, you have to see for yourself to decide if you like it or not.


----------



## toxa24

dhy8386 said:


> For those having problems with Nova and widgets - either sizing or not updating - can you tell me some examples and the problem? I want to test something.


My CNN widget, as soon as I add it, I can click on it and the app is opened with the article that was on the widget when I clicked on it (normal behavior). But after 5, or 10 minutes, it just stops reacting to my touches until I remove the widget, and place it on one of my screens again. And the cycle begins again...


----------



## 2defmouze

chefb said:


> Does this rom come with a app that let's you install different kernals


chef just put the kernel on your sd card, in cwr wipe cache and dalvik and install like anything else... just make sure the kernel is compatible with 4.0.3, some are not


----------



## fillyo

Antob125 said:


> So uninstalling and installing facebook again fixed the sync picture problem. Only thing is some pictures still don't sync even though the contact is synced with facebook
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That did it for me.


----------



## NateDogg11

Can anyone tell me if they have flashed a different kernal using this ROM? I was thinking of trying Fab's or Imo's LeanKernal, but don't want to mess up the ROM. If anyone can offer any advice, it would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## toxa24

chefb said:


> Does this rom come with a app that let's you install different kernals


No


----------



## 2defmouze

DT, had the time to reflash tonight and the minor issues I had before, like the mysterious chiming, seem to be gone. Also facebook synced all contact pictures this time, which is nice (though I think I preferred using haxsync, LOL, the pics actually came out in much higher definition)... but yeah, no idea what went wrong with the first install but everything seems kosher now and fast as hell! thanks man!


----------



## 2defmouze

NateDogg11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have flashed a different kernal using this ROM? I was thinking of trying Fab's or Imo's LeanKernal, but don't want to mess up the ROM. If anyone can offer any advice, it would be appreciated. Thank you.


Imo's leankernal is the one that came with the ROM, lol... assuming your on Axiom, not zygote still.


----------



## dpaine88

Man I cant seem to get good battery life at all...

I'm using wifi, 25% brightness, NFC off, 4g off.

Calibrated battery by wiping stats at 100% then draining to 20% then charging back to 100%

Not sure what I am doing wrong here. I love the ROM but regardless of the kernel I cant seem to get anything close to what my OG Droid was getting.


----------



## johannotheolive

I had only my purchased apps listing in 'my apps' in the market like some people seem to have. I managed to fix it by clearing data for the market then uninstalling updates (both through settings). I then reopened it and all is good. If you run market doctor in titanium it looks as if the market links are fine, the apps just don't show for some reason. Could be worse - my brother with a droid x has zero apps listed in his my apps for a few weeks now and cant get it fixed.


----------



## wot

dpaine88 said:


> Man I cant seem to get good battery life at all...
> 
> I'm using wifi, 25% brightness, NFC off, 4g off.
> 
> Calibrated battery by wiping stats at 100% then draining to 20% then charging back to 100%
> 
> Not sure what I am doing wrong here. I love the ROM but regardless of the kernel I cant seem to get anything close to what my OG Droid was getting.


Are you running stock voltages?


----------



## dpaine88

wot said:


> Are you running stock voltages?


Stock that came with the kernel yea.


----------



## NateDogg11

2defmouze said:


> Imo's leankernal is the one that came with the ROM, lol... assuming your on Axiom, not zygote still.


Oh...I thought it was a different one in an earlier dev. stage. Ok, well if I flash Fab's kernal, will I be OK? Thanks


----------



## NateDogg11

wot said:


> Are you running stock voltages?


Not sure if this will help, but when you callibrate I think you have to let the battery drain all the way until it turns off, then recharge. Again, I don't know how much of a difference it will make, but it's what I've always been told.


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> Can you see me? LOL. I am working on it right now. I had 4x5 set in 4.0.2, Now it wants to break my Widgets... Driving me nuts.


DT, which widgets does it break and what exactly does it do? I am trying to test something.


----------



## 2defmouze

NateDogg11 said:


> Oh...I thought it was a different one in an earlier dev. stage. Ok, well if I flash Fab's kernal, will I be OK? Thanks


Any kernel compatible with 4.0.3 should be fine I believe


----------



## NateDogg11

2defmouze said:


> Any kernel compatible with 4.0.3 should be fine I believe


Thanks...I'll give it a go.


----------



## dpaine88

NateDogg11 said:


> Not sure if this will help, but when you callibrate I think you have to let the battery drain all the way until it turns off, then recharge. Again, I don't know how much of a difference it will make, but it's what I've always been told.


Thanks, I always thought that too but then two people in this thread who seemed to know what they were talking about said otherwise. One was redflea I know that.

They said it only needs to go down to like 20-30% because its fine and more than that can hurt the battery I guess.


----------



## NiteQwill

Love the ROM!

But I'm getting terrible battery life.

This is after a full wipe coming from 1.9 and manual install of all apps from market.

Suggestions?


----------



## dpaine88

NiteQwill said:


> Love the ROM!
> 
> But I'm getting terrible battery life.
> 
> This is after a full wipe coming from 1.9 and manual install of all apps from market.
> 
> Suggestions?


not sure but i'd say im getting pretty similar life.


----------



## KlugN

NiteQwill said:


> Love the ROM!
> 
> But I'm getting terrible battery life.
> 
> This is after a full wipe coming from 1.9 and manual install of all apps from market.
> 
> Suggestions?


Try a different kernel.


----------



## NiteQwill

KlugN said:


> Try a different kernel.


Which kernel do you suggest? I was thinking of trying francos but I was wondering if it still had the camera bug...

Also, is it normal for Android OS to be above 25%?


----------



## ronnieruff

KlugN said:


> Try a different kernel.


Try Franco and UV by 50 on each step min 700 ... working for me

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## toxa24

NiteQwill said:


> Love the ROM!
> 
> But I'm getting terrible battery life.
> 
> This is after a full wipe coming from 1.9 and manual install of all apps from market.
> 
> Suggestions?


If I "use" the phone, I get the same, 10% drain per hour on average. If it is in my pocket most of the time, it lasts


----------



## ronnieruff

NiteQwill said:


> Which kernel do you suggest? I was thinking of trying francos but I was wondering if it still had the camera bug...
> 
> Also, is it normal for Android OS to be above 25%?


What camera bug?

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## gorexinfx

dpaine88 said:


> Thanks, I always thought that too but then two people in this thread who seemed to know what they were talking about said otherwise. One was redflea I know that.
> 
> They said it only needs to go down to like 20-30% because its fine and more than that can hurt the battery I guess.


20-30% or whatever is a lie. If you want to calibrate, charge to 100%, wipe battery stats, let it discharge till it dies and cannot be powered up, then charge to 100% without taking off the charger. Done.


----------



## wil318466

I think I posted this in the wrong thread, don't bite my head off.

Theory - can you go over exactly what you changed in sound settings? Music sounds very different on the latest update. Is there any way to back out the changes to sounds?


----------



## tr1pp1n

2defmouze said:


> DT also included a link explaining it right in the OP. He mentioned already that its a hotly debated topic, and its noted as such in the link. Everyone is free to do their own research and I'm sure there is a TON of info on both sides of the topic. Clearly it wasn't enabled by default, as DT decided to give us the choice, from which we can probably infer that he thinks its a good thing, but again not mandatory. If you don't want to use it then you are under no obligation to do so. But we don't need another 100 posts debating it here when there is enough information over the internet and DT has already addressed it.
> 
> EDIT: Lol sorry, he said it better and actually gave a good answer right above me... nvm


meh... unless you really have free memory issues - I don't see the benefit of enabling it... especially if you regularly have 300 MB+ free ram (this is just my opinion, I have seen no noticeable benefits of zram on this silky smooth rom)


----------



## tr1pp1n

NiteQwill said:


> Love the ROM!
> 
> But I'm getting terrible battery life.
> 
> This is after a full wipe coming from 1.9 and manual install of all apps from market.
> 
> Suggestions?


are those voltages a joke, no way your phone would run with those.... 1350 @ 950mv.....


----------



## ronnieruff

gorexinfx said:


> 20-30% or whatever is a lie. If you want to calibrate, charge to 100%, wipe battery stats, let it discharge till it dies and cannot be powered up, then charge to 100% without taking off the charger. Done.


Lie is a strong term. It means intentionally misleading. I doubt anyone did that.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## tiny4579

dpaine88 said:


> Man I cant seem to get good battery life at all...
> 
> I'm using wifi, 25% brightness, NFC off, 4g off.
> 
> Calibrated battery by wiping stats at 100% then draining to 20% then charging back to 100%
> 
> Not sure what I am doing wrong here. I love the ROM but regardless of the kernel I cant seem to get anything close to what my OG Droid was getting.


Are you using it in an area that requires 3g for data a lot? Usage is a huge factor. I've gotten great battery life when I only have screen on about 1-2 hours and have sometimes gotten over 18 hours (100%-about 35%).

Turn off wifi when not in use, it may help drain a bit. Almost every complaint I've seen does not post info on usage. Important numbers would be amount of time actually on wifi, amount of time on 3g. I've noticed inferior battery life using 3g on this phone but idle is vastly improved from my Incredible.

I've also had abysmal battery life at work where signal sucks in the first place. I think cell reception is inferior from my droid incredible (from 59-70 on 3g to 70-90 at home in my room - signal strength).


----------



## jheredia

tr1pp1n said:


> are those voltages a joke, no way your phone would run with those.... 1350 @ 950mv.....


mine is running smooth and stable 1350 @ 925


----------



## dvation

antykitheorist said:


> Anyone having issues installing apps (for example) from sdcard or manual app upgrade ?! I seem to be unable to install any app in that method ... when I reach the install/cancel screen, the 'INSTALL' button does absolutely nothing, while the 'CANCEL' button next to it works just fine ?!? Strrraaange shite. Anyone else ?!
> 
> _[ ... annnd Yes, I did FULL WIPE coming from ZYGOT3 2.0]_


For whatever it's worth, I had the same issue this afternoon. Oddly enough, I was able to install Titanium Backup from apk on my SD card like I normally do after a full wipe, but I only restored user apps. I'm not running Juice Defender as was previously alluded to. I'm running everything as it came stock in 2.1, voltages included, though I have zram enabled.

I tried that same apk an hour later, and it installed. Very odd.


----------



## droidkevlar

jheredia said:


> mine is running smooth and stable 1350 @ 925


+1 on this. mine is too.


----------



## tiny4579

How did I get mixed into this? On almost every thread (Rom or kernel) there are a million posts about battery life, and always differing methods on calibration. All I'm going to say is please do research before accusing someone of lying or giving improper info.

FYI, here's another thread on battery charging, speciflcally for android this time:

http://androidforums.com/incredible-tips-tricks/69534-battery-charging-myths.html


----------



## tr1pp1n

jheredia said:


> mine is running smooth and stable 1350 @ 925


and you are using imo's kernel? (this one actually undervolts properly) I really have trouble believing this as I have axx to 2 galaxy nexus' and neither can get anywhere near this... and the "every chip / piece of silicon is different" response does not fit the bill for me here... just highly skeptical...


----------



## gibsonlp223

I wasn't getting keyboard lag on 1.9 however I'm getting it on 2.1. Anybody else getting this?


----------



## xwera43

Antob125 said:


> Sooo frustrating!!!!! I Facebook contacts sync perfectly but their pictures don't show!!! No one seems to have a problem but me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sync using FriendCaster... Even works with 4.0.2.

X


----------



## jheredia

tr1pp1n said:


> and you are using imo's kernel? (this one actually undervolts properly) I really have trouble believing this as I have axx to 2 galaxy nexus' and neither can get anywhere near this... and the "every chip / piece of silicon is different" response does not fit the bill for me here... just highly skeptical...


yup the kernel that came with the rom


----------



## rdoanecu

When restoring apps after a clean flash, is it not recommended to use Titanium Backup?


----------



## tr1pp1n

jheredia said:


> yup the kernel that came with the rom


can you post all the settings you are using... id be interested to try to replicate exactly and see if either phone will run it... governor used voltage slots etc


----------



## rdoanecu

tr1pp1n said:


> can you post all the settings you are using... id be interested to try to replicate exactly and see if either phone will run it... governor used voltage slots etc


I'd also be interested in seeing what everyone else is using.


----------



## defjae

Firstly I want to thank droidth3ory for an amazing ROM. Coming from an iOS device I never felt soooo much freedom in a device. After a whole day of playing around with the phone and this rom I noticed a few things.

1. Enabling ZRam hindered my ability to OC. With ZRam enabled I couldnt hit 1420 MHz without my phone going nuts. With ZRam disabled I was able to run 1420 MHz.

2. Battery life seems to be better on 1.9 and 2.0. This can simply be a user thing as a use the phone heavily. Have to test in the next couple of days.

3. Under the developer menu enabling 2D rendering makes this Rom super buttery smooth. I have no idea if this has a negative impact on the phone, but I'm sure one of you guys can shed light on this.


----------



## itstee

gearsofwar said:


> I actually enable ZRAM but I couldn't run my 1.42 OC for some reason. It was lagging out so I switched it off....now, it's perfect and fast at 1.42!
> 
> It should not affect the oc right? Weird....maybe I was just on crack!


same thing happened to me.. enabled zram and 1.42 was laggy as shit.. then i disabled zram and 1.42 is running like a champ


----------



## itstee

jheredia said:


> mine is running smooth and stable 1350 @ 925


 can you list your voltages for all the speeds?


----------



## defjae

Exactly what's happening with my phone. Hopefully one of the folks here can elaborate on this...



itstee said:


> same thing happened to me.. enabled zram and 1.42 was laggy as shit.. then i disabled zram and 1.42 is running like a champ


----------



## jheredia

figured out the fb sync as well. uninstalled titanium backup version. installed from market and picked "all contacts" for sync (just picking existing didnt work). Then selected gmail contacts only from "contacts to display"

hope this helps someone


----------



## tr1pp1n

jheredia said:


> nevermind.


I literally have no idea why, but using your exact settings my phone appears to be operating fine... are you using some ratio to come up with these numbers?? regardless i apologize for being so skeptical of the possibility of this undervolting to such an extremity


----------



## jheredia

my setcpu settings:

interactive

1350 - 925
1200 - 825
920 - 725
700 - 625
350 - 600


----------



## jheredia

tr1pp1n said:


> I literally have no idea why, but using your exact settings my phone appears to be operating fine... are you using some ratio to come up with these numbers?? regardless i apologize for being so skeptical of the possibility of this undervolting to such an extremity


no problem. no ratio at all - read different settings found on the forums here and fudged with it myself a little


----------



## ronnieruff

tr1pp1n said:


> I literally have no idea why, but using your exact settings my phone appears to be operating fine... are you using some ratio to come up with these numbers?? regardless i apologize for being so skeptical of the possibility of this undervolting to such an extremity


I think I read if the UV settings are too low the CPU ignores

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## NiteQwill

This is my current settings. I stressed tested for nearly 20 minutes in setCPU.

Using interactive and 1420 max.


----------



## gearsofwar

defjae said:


> Firstly I want to thank droidth3ory for an amazing ROM. Coming from an iOS device I never felt soooo much freedom in a device. After a whole day of playing around with the phone and this rom I noticed a few things.
> 
> 1. Enabling ZRam hindered my ability to OC. With ZRam enabled I couldnt hit 1420 MHz without my phone going nuts. With ZRam disabled I was able to run 1420 MHz.
> 
> 2. Battery life seems to be better on 1.9 and 2.0. This can simply be a user thing as a use the phone heavily. Have to test in the next couple of days.
> 
> 3. Under the developer menu enabling 2D rendering makes this Rom super buttery smooth. I have no idea if this has a negative impact on the phone, but I'm sure one of you guys can shed light on this.


What 2d rendering?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

If you go to settings - developer options - Force GPU rendering



gearsofwar said:


> What 2d rendering?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

itstee said:


> can you list your voltages for all the speeds?


1350 - 925
1200 - 825
920 - 725
700 - 625
350 - 600

I dont run 1420 or 180 so I never changed those...I can post screen shots too if you dont believe me


----------



## droidkevlar

ronnieruff said:


> I think I read if the UV settings are too low the CPU ignores
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


When I used to UV on the D1, if you UV'd too low it would either lock up or random reboots. Pretty sure its the same for us on here too. Dont see why it would ignore...esp when others have said when they went too low it rebooted.


----------



## defjae

I to can run at those settings, but I get random reboot after a restart. Changing 1350 - 1000 and 1200 - 900 fixed it for me...



droidkevlar said:


> 1350 - 925
> 1200 - 825
> 920 - 725
> 700 - 625
> 350 - 600
> 
> I dont run 1420 or 180 so I never changed those...I can post screen shots too if you dont believe me


----------



## droidkevlar

rdoanecu said:


> When restoring apps after a clean flash, is it not recommended to use Titanium Backup?


Titanium is OK for non system apps. If you restore system apps, you're asking for problems.


----------



## droidkevlar

defjae said:


> I to can run at those settings, but I get random reboot after a restart. Changing 1350 - 1000 and 1200 - 900 fixed it for me...


Since installing the ROM ive ran at those with no random reboots. But I never had set on reboot until now. So I guess we shall see what happens after I have to reboot for some reason.


----------



## itstee

droidkevlar said:


> 1350 - 925
> 1200 - 825
> 920 - 725
> 700 - 625
> 350 - 600
> 
> I dont run 1420 or 180 so I never changed those...I can post screen shots too if you dont believe me


 i believe you.. i just changed mine to your settings.. and seems good right now


----------



## saikano17

Been running this cpu setting for awhile. So far so good. No lag no reboot no freeze

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

defjae said:


> If you go to settings - developer options - Force GPU rendering


But what does it do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

All processors behaves differently. I think mine has an affinity for a higher mV...



droidkevlar said:


> Since installing the ROM ive ran at those with no random reboots. But I never had set on reboot until now. So I guess we shall see what happens after I have to reboot for some reason.


----------



## droidkevlar

itstee said:


> i believe you.. i just changed mine to your settings.. and seems good right now


I didnt have the apply on reboot checked for a day just to make sure everything was fine. I would recommend doing the same just to be safe.

I also did these mods and this rom is even faster now. Didnt think it was possible.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13426-mod-buildprop-tweaks-to-improve-performance/


----------



## defjae

I believe it forces the GPU to render everything in 2D instead of the native 3D. Which would explain the smooth behavior, less work for the GPU. This is shot in the dark and I may have completely butchered this, but I'm sure one of the guys here can explain...



gearsofwar said:


> But what does it do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

Since you dont have set on boot checked, if your phone do restarts you might not get the random reboot.



saikano17 said:


> Been running this cpu setting for awhile. So far so good. No lag no reboot no freeze
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

Interesting I may have to give this a try. 240FPS sounds sexy....



droidkevlar said:


> I didnt have the apply on reboot checked for a day just to make sure everything was fine. I would recommend doing the same just to be safe.
> 
> I also did these mods and this rom is even faster now. Didnt think it was possible.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ve-performance/


----------



## vacaloca

Since the dev does not encourage bypassing the tethering provisioning check I am reformulating my post below with another relevant question:

I have been trying to use the latest version of apktool to extract and modify the contents of framework-res.apk, but I cannot for the life of me get it to recompile! If anyone can shed some light on how to decompile/edit/recompile framework-res.apk, I'd be most grateful =) Trying to modify the built-in eri.xml settings file. (Yes, I know it's possible to do it with a hex editor, I want to build it from the ground up)


----------



## Firemedic

vacaloca said:


> DT, are you able to incorporate the fix for native (free) tethering into your future ROM versions? See post linked below for details:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...946#entry330946
> 
> I personally tried the latest version of apktool to extract and modify the contents of framework-res.apk, but I cannot for the life of me get it to recompile! All the tools I've tried error out. If anyone can shed some light on how to decompile/edit/recompile framework-res.apk, I'd be most grateful =)


Wow...you really need to read the prior posts before you post.....DT will not incorporate this..He has made that very clear multiple times and we support his decision on this.


----------



## vacaloca

Firemedic said:


> Wow...you really need to read the prior posts before you post.....DT will not incorporate this..He has made that very clear multiple times and we support his decision on this.


No usable search on this forum, with more than 300 pages it gets a bit ridiculous. Regardless of that, if you or anyone else can shed light on how extract/modify/recompile framework-res.apk, I'll be glad to hear it. I'd like to put back the stock ERI fixes while I'm at it. These forums are all about the exchange of information, leave morality aside. =)


----------



## runandhide05

New mods in my op!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven58

Updated the guide in my Android Forums Roms/Themes/Kernals guide to include this. You pulled a fast one on my by updating and changing the name. I can't keep up! This is my preferred rom. (Don't tell the other devs.







)


----------



## maha1o

vacaloca said:


> DT, are you able to incorporate the fix for native (free) tethering into your future ROM versions? See post linked below for details:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...946#entry330946
> 
> I personally tried the latest version of apktool to extract and modify the contents of framework-res.apk, but I cannot for the life of me get it to recompile! All the tools I've tried error out. If anyone can shed some light on how to decompile/edit/recompile framework-res.apk, I'd be most grateful =)


someone posted this a while back u can set up WifiAP as a notification shortcut using the CM9 Notification Power Widget settings -> turn on tethering from the notification bar which will bypass the VZW check..


----------



## itstee

runandhide05 said:


> New mods in my op!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Yes woohoo


----------



## Firemedic

IMO just released an EXP3 kernel, Go read about..running stable so far...Shuts down cpu-1 on suspend

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/page__st__250


----------



## droidkevlar

vacaloca said:


> No usable search on this forum, with more than 300 pages it gets a bit ridiculous. Regardless of that, if you or anyone else can shed light on how extract/modify/recompile framework-res.apk, I'll be glad to hear it. I'd like to put back the stock ERI fixes while I'm at it. These forums are all about the exchange of information, leave morality aside. =)


Yes this and other forums are about helping others. But it should be done in the correct place. Not in a thread where a dev has stated over and over he wont do it. I would recommend opening a new thread in the correct section asking for help with this.


----------



## panitsos

droidkevlar said:


> Not trying to talk smack but then why have a phone you cant "hack"? I am no means a dev but I edit the hell out of each ROM I flash. What makes having a Nexus so much fun. Plus it seems most of the issues are minor...nothing that doesnt make this a daily driver.


 oh i'm not disagreeing with you i'm just saying for myself. i'm not that tech savy, i'm happy with just having the option to flash new roms on my phone thats all.


----------



## Teksu

vacaloca said:


> No usable search on this forum, with more than 300 pages it gets a bit ridiculous. Regardless of that, if you or anyone else can shed light on how extract/modify/recompile framework-res.apk, I'll be glad to hear it. I'd like to put back the stock ERI fixes while I'm at it. These forums are all about the exchange of information, leave morality aside. =)


search works for me, its just way at the top of the page where no one looks


----------



## wot

Included to screenshots to show my battery life on Axiom 2.1.

12h 43m on battery with 58% left.

350 to 1350 @ 750/850/950/1100/1200

For those that have really low voltages on Axiom 2.1, I wonder if you're running the latest SetCPU (2.2.4). The kernel doesn't ignore low voltages it can't handle. I can easily get it to freeze up and reboot (sometimes requiring a battery pull) if I set the voltage too low.

Charging and backing up to try out imo's new experimental kernel: imoseyon_leanKernel_v1.1.1exp3gnexus.zip. Here's to another fun night


----------



## wot

woops clicked the wrong button getting excited D=


----------



## droidkevlar

panitsos said:


> oh i'm not disagreeing with you i'm just saying for myself. i'm not that tech savy, i'm happy with just having the option to flash new roms on my phone thats all.


I was the same way before getting into android. Once u hooked there no going back :0)

sent from my pants


----------



## sandfreak

Lmao at the same ol same ol over and over again...ahh well, what can ya do?

Every night I spend a good hour trying to catch up on this thread.

DT, I'm coming from a D1, that had a ton of support for roms and choices, I have to say your support is incredible. I've never seen updates like this.

I used to flash a new rom anytime there was a release, with the Nexus its been your stuff and your stuff only. Kudos man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidkevlar

To ppl saying they not getting market updates I just got one. So its working

sent from my pants


----------



## gearsofwar

droidkevlar said:


> To ppl saying they not getting market updates I just got one. So its working
> 
> sent from my pants


Finally! Good sign. I thought that the market wasn't updating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

During battery calibration, after wiping stats and draining battery, when you recharge it completely without taking it off the charger could I let it charge all night since I'll be sleeping? Like once it hits 100% internally will it register? So what I'm saying is is it advised to take it off the charger immediately after hitting 100%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

BFirebird101 said:


> During battery calibration, after wiping stats and draining battery, when you recharge it completely without taking it off the charger could I let it charge all night since I'll be sleeping? Like once it hits 100% internally will it register? So what I'm saying is is it advised to take it off the charger immediately after hitting 100%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You can leave it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wil318466

BFirebird101 said:


> During battery calibration, after wiping stats and draining battery, when you recharge it completely without taking it off the charger could I let it charge all night since I'll be sleeping? Like once it hits 100% internally will it register? So what I'm saying is is it advised to take it off the charger immediately after hitting 100%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, just let it charge up. If my phone was at 90% I'd just plug it in and go to bed. Doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## wera750

Testing the new HON3YSCR3AM theme right now and it's sweet!


----------



## AceNJ

So I just came over from Android Revolution. Think I like this ROM more but the only negative thing I've noticed from my switch so far is that the camera doesn't automatically continuously focus. This makes the camera feel slower as it has to AF before snapping. Whereas in the AR ROM, it auto focused continuously and when you snapped, the shutter gets to go off immediately.

From my searching, it looks like this has more to do with being on 4.0.3 vs. 4.0.2. Is that right? Is there anyway to change this behavior on 4.0.3 so it behaves like 4.0.2's Camera?


----------



## sandfreak

wera750 said:


> Testing the new HON3YSCR3AM theme right now and it's sweet!


Where's this? Theme section? I gotta hit up that area more often.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jheredia

AceNJ said:


> So I just came over from Android Revolution. Think I like this ROM more but the only negative thing I've noticed from my switch so far is that the camera doesn't automatically continuously focus. This makes the camera feel slower as it has to AF before snapping. Whereas in the AR ROM, it auto focused continuously and when you snapped, the shutter gets to go off immediately.
> 
> From my searching, it looks like this has more to do with being on 4.0.3 vs. 4.0.2. Is that right? Is there anyway to change this behavior on 4.0.3 so it behaves like 4.0.2's Camera?


hmm interesting. i just noticed this after u mentioned it. i did enjoy the instant pics from the stock rom but its still fast even with autofocus. i'm sure it can be easily fixed too


----------



## wera750

sandfreak said:


> Where's this? Theme section? I gotta hit up that area more often.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'm testing it for masturmynd. Hopefully it will be released tomorrow! It's blacked way out with some extra goodness added! And he don't even have a gnex.


----------



## wot

sandfreak said:


> Where's this? Theme section? I gotta hit up that area more often.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Ya it's in the theme section: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0mwip-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/


----------



## wera750

wot said:


> Ya it's in the theme section: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0mwip-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/


Or that lol, guess I should specify. I'm testing the update.


----------



## wera750

Anyone been getting bsod if they use hotplug?


----------



## BFirebird101

wil318466 said:


> No, just let it charge up. If my phone was at 90% I'd just plug it in and go to bed. Doesn't hurt anything.


I meant would it hurt my battery calibration

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

Using imo's exp3 kernel (interactivex) with Axiom and things seem to be okay so far


----------



## Iceman0803

Loving version 2.1 so far! It's fast, smooth, and has great battery life. Did notice that the 4th menu button (vertical dots) is missing from this version. Is this because of a launcher change or is something messed up with my install?

EDIT: Sorry about the image size. Forgot to resize the thumbs.

EDIT 2: Fixed thumbs


----------



## xwera43

I know that the app restore was broken a few versions back and I've seen no further mentions. Has app restore been fixed in 2.1?

TIA

X


----------



## wot

Iceman0803 said:


> Loving version 2.1 so far! It's fast, smooth, and has great battery life. Did notice that the 4th menu button (vertical dots) is missing from this version. Is this because of a launcher change or is something messed up with my install?


It's inside the app drawer on the top right now


----------



## wot

xwera43 said:


> I know that the app restore was broken a few versions back and I've seen no further mentions. Has app restore been fixed in 2.1?
> 
> TIA
> 
> X


Nope, app restore isn't avail in 2.1


----------



## deaffob

I don't know if it's just me but fix_permissions doesn't work well with this rom.


----------



## NiteQwill

deaffob said:


> I don't know if it's just me but fix_permissions doesn't work well with this rom.


No need to fix permissions is what I've been reading.


----------



## Iceman0803

wot said:


> It's inside the app drawer on the top right now


I feel like an idiot lol. Thanks.


----------



## marty4short

wera750 said:


> Anyone been getting bsod if they use hotplug?


Yes had to pull the battery twice


----------



## Droidx316

Any reason my phone won't charge to 100%. had it on the charger for 8 hours. goes to 99% no further.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

marty4short said:


> wera750, on 28 December 2011 - 12:42 AM, said:
> 
> Anyone been getting bsod if they use hotplug?
> 
> Yes had to pull the battery twice


Can someone please give me one good reason to use hotplug on this processor? Please?


----------



## PaulG1488

deaffob said:


> I don't know if it's just me but fix_permissions doesn't work well with this rom.


No need for it are you having an issue of some kind ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidth3ory

dhy8386 said:


> Any reason my phone won't charge to 100%. had it on the charger for 8 hours. goes to 99% no further.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When it is at 99%... Unplug and plug it back in... 5 minutes or so later you will be at 100%.

Kernel does that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Htimez2

Love the rom thanx again for all your work. I just have one issue and was wondering if anyone else was experiencing it. Occassionally and its seem to have been a lot today when i turn my screen off it won't turn back on and I have to do a battery pull. So I don't know if the lockscreen is freezing black or what but it just won't recognize me hitting the power button at all and the only way around is a battery pull. I'm hoping its just something I did or something and when i ddo a full wipe for the next update that it will stop.


----------



## droidth3ory

Htimez2 said:


> Love the rom thanx again for all your work. I just have one issue and was wondering if anyone else was experiencing it. Occassionally and its seem to have been a lot today when i turn my screen off it won't turn back on and I have to do a battery pull. So I don't know if the lockscreen is freezing black or what but it just won't recognize me hitting the power button at all and the only way around is a battery pull. I'm hoping its just something I did or something and when i ddo a full wipe for the next update that it will stop.


Your MIN or voltages are TOO low sir.







Feed the beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

NEXBox is up for AXI0M. I will add the Batch of TR Wallpapers and get it out.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> NEXBox is up for AXI0M. I will add the Batch of TR Wallpapers and get it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what is newbox? I take it will be a apk install?


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> what is newbox? I take it will be a apk install?


My Nexus variant of the Mod boxes from all the ROMs... BIONICBox, CandyStor3, Etc.

All mods, hacks, add-ons and updates can be downloaded from it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> My Nexus variant of the Mod boxes from all the ROMs... BIONICBox, CandyStor3, Etc.
> 
> All mods, hacks, add-ons and updates can be downloaded from it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


oh sweet. cant wait to get it.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> Your MIN or voltages are TOO low sir. Feed the beast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


hey dt what do you think about the faux conversation on his kernel page discussing how voltages are not correctly handed and his kernel is the only one that has it corrected? Just curious if you had any thoughts on the matter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

[Deleted; more info needed]


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> Any widget over 1x1. It makes the OS think the size is larger. Like 6x6, etc.


OK. I am using this modded stock launcher with a 4x5 grid layout. After some testing with about 100 widgets all seem fine (except the one contact widget). I mention because I am not sure if some of his calcs might help in remedying the issue with Trebuchet. I pass it along in case its helpful. I also like his transparent folders









FWIW - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385425


----------



## droidth3ory

dhy8386 said:


> OK. I am using this modded stock launcher with a 4x5 grid layout. After some testing with about 100 widgets all seem fine (except the one contact widget). I mention because I am not sure if some of his calcs might help in remedying the issue with Trebuchet. I pass it along in case its helpful. I also like his transparent folders
> 
> FWIW - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385425


Strange... I just flashed it and the same as when I add my work space hack... Widgets are DOA?? You're on my ROM??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SplicedX

droidth3ory said:


> Strange... I just flashed it and the same as when I add my work space hack... Widgets are DOA?? You're on my ROM??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


im running the 7screen version and i can add widgets just fine. btw im on your latest rom


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> Strange... I just flashed it and the same as when I add my work space hack... Widgets are DOA?? You're on my ROM??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL. Of course. Since v1









What sample widget are you using? For example if I add a 4x1, it stretches the screen properly horizontally and is not distorted. I then can also add 5 of them (as opposed to 4) all look good.

Sample test widgets: Sportacular, Beautiful widgets, cnn widget, facebook widget...

Or maybe I am not seeing something that is there but seems fine to me? Screenies attached.


----------



## Droidx316

droidth3ory said:


> Any widget over 1x1. It makes the OS think the size is larger. Like 6x6, etc.
> 
> So, Titanium caused the issue? Lol.
> 
> Yes sir... 4.0.3 changed how it is handled. The pics are better in 4.0.3 on the flip side anyway because of how it is handled.
> 
> When it is at 99%... Unplug and plug it back in... 5 minutes or so later you will be at 100%.
> 
> Kernel does that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


TY Sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Htimez2

droidth3ory said:


> Your MIN or voltages are TOO low sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feed the beast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I didn't change the voltages at all from how they came initially after installing it, should I of? Just curious but what would make the voltages or MIN change to being low and how could I prevent that in the future from freezing while my screen is sleeping/off (just to clarify what i mean I'm saying when I hit the power button after I make a call, for example or just when I'm done using it for the moment and the phone sleeps or whatever and then when I go to turn it back on/wake it up by tapping the power button it wont come back on but I know the phone still has power and is "on" because the notification light has still been on when it has occurred sometimes and was still blinking.


----------



## anaphora68

Htimez2 said:


> I didn't change the voltages at all from how they came initially after installing it, should I of? Just curious but what would make the voltages or MIN change to being low and how could I prevent that in the future from freezing while my screen is sleeping/off (just to clarify what i mean I'm saying when I hit the power button after I make a call, for example or just when I'm done using it for the moment and the phone sleeps or whatever and then when I go to turn it back on/wake it up by tapping the power button it wont come back on but I know the phone still has power and is "on" because the notification light has still been on when it has occurred sometimes and was still blinking.


My phone did not like the stock kernel with 2.1. I ended up switching to exp3, and have had much better luck with a slight undervolt. You need to make sure you're not idling at 180...use a program like Set CPU.


----------



## droidth3ory

dhy8386 said:


> LOL. Of course. Since v1
> 
> What sample widget are you using? For example if I add a 4x1, it stretches the screen properly horizontally and is not distorted. I then can also add 5 of them (as opposed to 4) all look good.
> 
> Sample test widgets: Sportacular, Beautiful widgets, cnn widget, facebook widget...
> 
> Or maybe I am not seeing something that is there but seems fine to me? Screenies attached.


For example... the standard clock widget reads 5x2. Lol. I will check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WarlockLord

Sorry if this has been answered already. On Axiom 2.1, what mod can I use to get the soft keys and the 1% mod, and remove the google search on all screens? I tried using the link in the OP that links to ZY_SOFTKEY_MOD.zip but that killed all my softkeys and made the phone unusable. Is there a more up-to-date mod for Axiom?


----------



## droidth3ory

dhy8386 said:


> LOL. Of course. Since v1
> 
> What sample widget are you using? For example if I add a 4x1, it stretches the screen properly horizontally and is not distorted. I then can also add 5 of them (as opposed to 4) all look good.
> 
> Sample test widgets: Sportacular, Beautiful widgets, cnn widget, facebook widget...
> 
> Or maybe I am not seeing something that is there but seems fine to me? Screenies attached.


Example...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm T

I have the same issue. Kind of a pain. I think it's probably just the recovery and not the phone.



Timmaaay4 said:


> when i am in CWR and am using the Volume keys i push it once up or down and it will jump up 2-3 spaces vs the one it should. this is happening about 25% of the time i push the volume keys. anyone else experiencing this?
> but on another note i have been waiting for this rom.


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> Example...


Yeh. I just checked and all my widgets also report correctly. In your example above, my clock shows as 2x2 not 6x2 and my Bookmarks shows as 3x2 not 6x3.

Not sure why when you flashed you had same issue. In the LOL department, i assume you flashed his 4.0.3 version vs the .2? Obviously you know the difference but maybe hastily chose the wrong one.

Anyway, hopefully this ends up being helpful. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Storm T

I'm using the blue soft key with the speedometer battery mod. You should be able to find that stuff on the OP down near the bottom where it says tons of mods or something like that.



WarlockLord said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already. On Axiom 2.1, what mod can I use to get the soft keys and the 1% mod, and remove the google search on all screens? I tried using the link in the OP that links to ZY_SOFTKEY_MOD.zip but that killed all my softkeys and made the phone unusable. Is there a more up-to-date mod for Axiom?


----------



## david617

Anyone try the native tethering? Network settings> more> tethering 
I'm a bit hesitant to try it without knowing if Verizon can track it.

I read somewhere back that DT is not including free tethering in this mod.
Does that mean that VZW will catch on or that it doesn't work?


----------



## inferno10681

david617 said:


> Anyone try the native tethering? Network settings> more> tethering
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it without knowing if Verizon can track it.
> 
> I read somewhere back that DT is not including free tethering in this mod.
> Does that mean that VZW will catch on or that it doesn't work?


Your question somewhat confuses me.

No, DT did not remove provisioning. This means that if you do not have a tethering plan with Verizon, you cannot even activate the Wifi Hotspot, because it will check with Verizon's server's first.

However, if you have a tethering plan, there is no reason to be afraid of Verizon "catching on." There's nothing for them to catch onto.


----------



## gearsofwar

Hey guys......I was wondering.....My phone has been fine running this rom since yesterday but this morning, I decided I should calibrate my battery by wiping the stats. When I got into clockwork, my phone started freaking out. I went to advance, hit the power to select it and it showed me the google sign and went back in the clockwork. I did it again and it let me. After reseting the battery stats, I went ahead and rebooted. Again, it showed me the google sign but went back in the clockwork. This happened a couple times and finally I got to boot up.

Does anyone know why it does that? Is there a bug in clockwork? Please advise.

Thanks
-Rod


----------



## david617

inferno10681 said:


> Your question somewhat confuses me.
> 
> No, DT did not remove provisioning. This means that if you do not have a tethering plan with Verizon, you cannot even activate the Wifi Hotspot, because it will check with Verizon's server's first.
> 
> However, if you have a tethering plan, there is no reason to be afraid of Verizon "catching on." There's nothing for them to catch onto.


Clearly I don't have a tethering plan, otherwise I wouldn't be asking this.
Most AOSP roms have a feature that allows free tethering by piping the tethering data as mobile data. This is accomplished using iptables and other goodies. I am asking if DT included this in his AOSP build, or if he isn't on principle. I ask this because I saw the setting in wireless and networks.


----------



## franzie3

Ahhhhhh...I love wasting the first hour plus of my work day catching up on the thread









Testing my own Kernel voltages now...I've been a bit hesitant to go ball deep right away so i've waited until today to start messing with kernel voltages on the phone since i've had it.

I've seen some people state battery life with this voltage battery life with that voltage and screen shots here and there. Someone of which are spectacular compared to what i have gotten, some not so stellar. Only thing i have not seen included with these reports may be type of use, screen brightness %, 4G or 3G or both, time on wifi, etc etc. Again, not a complaint by any means as i appreciate all the work Th3ory has done and all the feedback from the community, just would like to gauge the stats better


----------



## 2defmouze

wera750 said:


> Anyone been getting bsod if they use hotplug?


Reading through Imo's thread I believe he said hotplug is still experimental and not meant to be used full time, as one of the things it may do is cause some BSOD's









And DT said he wouldn't support or help with tethering. There are plenty of resources across the forums to get it done on your own if you need guys, no need to clutter this thread with it anymore.


----------



## inferno10681

david617 said:


> Clearly I don't have a tethering plan, otherwise I wouldn't be asking this.
> Most AOSP roms have a feature that allows free tethering by piping the tethering data as mobile data. This is accomplished using iptables and other goodies. I am asking if DT included this in his AOSP build, or if he isn't on principle. I ask this because I saw the setting in wireless and networks.


Got it - sorry, I misunderstood your original post.

I can't confirm anything for sure, but I'm guessing the answer is no, that feature isn't in DT's build, since he also didn't remove provisioning (because he believes it's stealing).


----------



## loudrockmusic

dajmanjt said:


> hey dt what do you think about the faux conversation on his kernel page discussing how voltages are not correctly handed and his kernel is the only one that has it corrected? Just curious if you had any thoughts on the matter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bumping for this. Faux may be on to something with the uv stuff. I really wish I was back on campus to question the cs/ ece kids about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toshibitsu

dude DT... just like on the Thunderbolt, as soon as i install one of your roms and start getting used to it(configuring, etc) the next day you've got another update.


----------



## AceNJ

droidth3ory said:


> Yes sir... 4.0.3 changed how it is handled. The pics are better in 4.0.3 on the flip side anyway because of how it is handled.


DT, thanks so much for confirming. I'm going to give the camera on 4.0.3 some time to see if I can adjust. I'm not sure how the images are better as I haven't had to use the camera much yet. However, I do find the camera speed to be one of the most important features for me, is there anyway to revert back to the 4.0.2 camera behavior?


----------



## Storm T

Doesn't happen with mine. Have you tried the battery calibration app from the market? Works great and way easier.



gearsofwar said:


> Hey guys......I was wondering.....My phone has been fine running this rom since yesterday but this morning, I decided I should calibrate my battery by wiping the stats. When I got into clockwork, my phone started freaking out. I went to advance, hit the power to select it and it showed me the google sign and went back in the clockwork. I did it again and it let me. After reseting the battery stats, I went ahead and rebooted. Again, it showed me the google sign but went back in the clockwork. This happened a couple times and finally I got to boot up.
> 
> Does anyone know why it does that? Is there a bug in clockwork? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> -Rod


----------



## anaphora68

david617 said:


> Clearly I don't have a tethering plan, otherwise I wouldn't be asking this.
> Most AOSP roms have a feature that allows free tethering by piping the tethering data as mobile data. This is accomplished using iptables and other goodies. I am asking if DT included this in his AOSP build, or if he isn't on principle. I ask this because I saw the setting in wireless and networks.


Search on this. DT feels strongly about this. He won't remove the provisioning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125

Wow, so i went to bed last night around 1AM with my battery at 100%. 9 hours later at 10AM i wake up to my phone dead???? im on the newest version 2.1 along with the kernal that came with 2.1 and i haven't touched and clocking speeds or settings. i was on wifi the whole night. Other nights when the phone is sleeping for 9-10 hours it only drains like 10% battery wtf happened??


----------



## 2defmouze

Antob125 said:


> Wow, so i went to bed last night around 1AM with my battery at 100%. 9 hours later at 10AM i wake up to my phone dead???? im on the newest version 2.1 along with the kernal that came with 2.1 and i haven't touched and clocking speeds or settings. i was on wifi the whole night. Other nights when the phone is sleeping for 9-10 hours it only drains like 10% battery wtf happened??


Kernel just might not agree with your phone.. might want to try another? Also I would dissect your battery stats for the period and see what on earth caused such a massive drain. Definitely not normal.


----------



## kevmueller

Antob125 said:


> Wow, so i went to bed last night around 1AM with my battery at 100%. 9 hours later at 10AM i wake up to my phone dead???? im on the newest version 2.1 along with the kernal that came with 2.1 and i haven't touched and clocking speeds or settings. i was on wifi the whole night. Other nights when the phone is sleeping for 9-10 hours it only drains like 10% battery wtf happened??


I went to bed last night at 75% and woke up at 66% with 4G on all night. It was in deep sleep most of the night and I did get around 40 emails overnight. I wonder if you had some app going crazy that was using it up.


----------



## sgravel

Hey guys. So I searched the thread before posting, and I see maybe one comment that the 4.0.3 radios are included in this ROM, although not posted by DT. Also , it does not mention the radios in the feature listing. Are there any radio impacting aspects included, whether it's the leaked radios or anything else?

Went to 2.1 last night (following directions). Since then, my 3g (4g is turned off) numbers have been maybe 10-15 DBm lower on average than on previous builds of this ROM (1.5, 1.8, 2.0). Not going by the bars, purely by DBm, as I understand the bars are misleading.

I did flash the 4.0.3 radios myself when I unlocked the device. They've been a constant throughout all the versions I've been on AFAIK. Just checking to see if there is anything in the latest build that could influence my reception numbers.

Thanks


----------



## 2defmouze

sgravel said:


> Hey guys. So I searched the thread before posting, and I see maybe one comment that the 4.0.3 radios are included in this ROM, although not posted by DT. Also , it does not mention the radios in the feature listing. Are there any radio impacting aspects included, whether it's the leaked radios or anything else?
> 
> Went to 2.1 last night (following directions). Since then, my 3g (4g is turned off) numbers have been maybe 10-15 DBm lower on average than on previous builds of this ROM (1.5, 1.8, 2.0). Not going by the bars, purely by DBm, as I understand the bars are misleading.
> 
> I did flash the 4.0.3 radios myself when I unlocked the device. They've been a constant throughout all the versions I've been on AFAIK. Just checking to see if there is anything in the latest build that could influence my reception numbers.
> 
> Thanks


In terms of dBm, lower number is better









Also I don't believe new radios are included in the ROM, but on the main page of this forum there is a thread with all the available radios.


----------



## sgravel

2defmouze said:


> In terms of dBm, lower number is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't believe new radios are included in the ROM, but on the main page of this forum there is a thread with all the available radios.


LOL, I meant lower as in a higher negative number (e.g. yesterday I did not see -120 DBm at my house very much, usually it was -95 to -110. Today, I see -120 more often).

Thanks


----------



## wera750

Yay! Wake up to nexbox and finished honeyscream


----------



## 2defmouze

sgravel said:


> LOL, I meant lower as in a higher negative number (e.g. yesterday I did not see -120 DBm at my house very much, usually it was -95 to -110. Today, I see -120 more often).
> 
> Thanks


Lol gotcha... as I said I don't believe any radio changes were made with the ROM so any signal differences you are seeing are most probably coincidental.


----------



## sgravel

anaphora68 said:


> Search on this. DT feels strongly about this. He won't remove the provisioning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm probably inviting flames down upon myself, but I wish he felt the same way about messaging security. As an Exchange admin, I'm going to need to find a way to block devices using the messaging PIN hack from synchronizing mail with our servers.

I know the PIN is a pain at the device level. I hate it myself. I opted to stick with Touchdown so that the PIN only applies to my Exchange mail, likewise with the enforced encryption. Also, IMO, Touchdown has a bit more capability than the native email does, unless I am missing something. I will concede that the TD widgets are in desperate need of a facelift, though.

Just throwin' it out there. The people who cut your paycheck feel like they need to protect the data that allows them to stay open (and cut you a paycheck).


----------



## locobananas

I know it's easy to change, but kind of curious about the decision to put an "experimental" kernel on this ROM. I'm a big Imoseyon fan and I use his stable version, but his experimentals have given me some issues. Just seems like a stable version would be a better choice to cook in. Great ROM though.


----------



## 2defmouze

locobananas said:


> I know it's easy to change, but kind of curious about the decision to put an "experimental" kernel on this ROM. I'm a big Imoseyon fan and I use his stable version, but his experimentals have given me some issues. Just seems like a stable version would be a better choice to cook in. Great ROM though.


I was a bit curious, but if you read through Imo's thread I think Exp 2, the one included in this ROM, really was found to be extremely stable... Additionally DT said he tested and pounded multiple kernels before deciding on this one, it wasn't like picking from out of a hat, lol


----------



## igotgame

I am running EXP3 kernel from imo now.. so far I like what I see a lot

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1pp1n

DT, any plans to implement something like 3g only when screen off? I have not had issues with battery drain but others seem to be suggesting their phones are draining quickly


----------



## whiskeycoke

Call me a pessimist but I sure didn't expect this level of development so quickly. This ROM is fantastic and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in store!

My only gripe with ICS is the fact that the ring and notification tones are linked together. I like to have schedules throughout the day so I can turn some notifications off or lower the volume. This isn't a problem if I have a single notification tone for everything in which case I can mute email and texting while leaving the ringer on. However I'd rather have separate tones for each email account and messaging so I know if it's a work or personal message. I've tried all the sound profile apps that have been suggested but it seems ICS picks up whichever of the notification or ringer volume I've set to the lowest volume level.

I've read that this functionality is baked into the ICS OS and can't be changed. I'm wondering if this is true and if it's possible to split the notification volume from the ringer volume?


----------



## KlugN

If anyone is interested, I started a kernel discussion thread about this ROM here:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13507-Best-Kernel-for-AXI0M-ROM

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## VzwGalaxy

unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


----------



## blees10

I've been using this ROM from the very beginning and love the latest Axiom 2.1, especially the progressions of adding power toggles in the notification menu and now facebook sync.

I am having one issue and think it may be the kernel. When going into SetCPU and undervolting, the phone freezes and forces a reboot. If I Set on Boot and reboot, it also crashes and reboots back to original setting.

I didn't that this issue with the previous kernel. Would you guys suggest going back to an earlier kernel? Anyone know where I can find previous kernels?


----------



## kevmueller

VzwGalaxy said:


> unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


Quick question are you using 4G or 3G? I have 4G on and get around 10 to 11 hours of use, which I think is very good with 4G. I am sure if I switched to 3G it would be A LOT better. I really wonder if anyone who is at 8 hours with 68% battery left is leaving their phone on 4G the whole time. I may be wrong and there is something I could do differently as well. All of my phones have always gone down to 99% once I take them off the charger, which I figure that is correct because once there is not a charge the battery is no longer at 100% charged any more.


----------



## locobananas

2defmouze said:


> I was a bit curious, but if you read through Imo's thread I think Exp 2, the one included in this ROM, really was found to be extremely stable... Additionally DT said he tested and pounded multiple kernels before deciding on this one, it wasn't like picking from out of a hat, lol


I don't doubt that DT was thorough in his testing and selection of the kernel.


----------



## locobananas

blees10 said:


> I've been using this ROM from the very beginning and love the latest Axiom 2.1, especially the progressions of adding power toggles in the notification menu and now facebook sync.
> 
> I am having one issue and think it may be the kernel. When going into SetCPU and undervolting, the phone freezes and forces a reboot. If I Set on Boot and reboot, it also crashes and reboots back to original setting.
> 
> I didn't that this issue with the previous kernel. Would you guys suggest going back to an earlier kernel? Anyone know where I can find previous kernels?


Yes, try the previous (stable) kernel. I also had kernel issues w/ the experimental version. Previous, stable version; http://cl.ly/CrwW


----------



## franzie3

VzwGalaxy said:


> unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


With regards to the quick drain. I heard that it will sit at 99% and you need to unplug it and then plug it in and let it go to 100% again. Like a trickle charge. Had to do the same on my HTC phones. I also heard it was the way IMO's kernel is. but dont quote me on that, i kinda remember reading ti this morning.


----------



## droidkevlar

whiskeycoke said:


> Call me a pessimist but I sure didn't expect this level of development so quickly. This ROM is fantastic and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in store!
> 
> My only gripe with ICS is the fact that the ring and notification tones are linked together. I like to have schedules throughout the day so I can turn some notifications off or lower the volume. This isn't a problem if I have a single notification tone for everything in which case I can mute email and texting while leaving the ringer on. However I'd rather have separate tones for each email account and messaging so I know if it's a work or personal message. I've tried all the sound profile apps that have been suggested but it seems ICS picks up whichever of the notification or ringer volume I've set to the lowest volume level.
> 
> I've read that this functionality is baked into the ICS OS and can't be changed. I'm wondering if this is true and if it's possible to split the notification volume from the ringer volume?


I mentioned this before to DT. I hope it gets put into his next release. Someone told me that CM has it in. I need lower volume notifications and louder ringtones. If this was built into this ROM, I think I might have a heart attack as then it has everything.


----------



## djstnick

I appoligize if this has already been addressed (search flood control is pwning me right now)

Has anyone noticed issues with notifications where the sound quality will deteriorate significantly when notified when the screen is off?

While I am using the I heart radio app, and whenever I get a text or whatever, the notification sound quality is very bad, it has a studdering quality to it. This doesn't seem to happen much with Google Music because the music pauses during any notification. I'm wondering if it's more of a problem with the I heart radio app not cutting out during a notification.

Any ideas or workarounds would be fantastic, love this rom, keep up the good work!


----------



## blees10

locobananas said:


> Yes, try the previous (stable) kernel. I also had kernel issues w/ the experimental version. Previous, stable version; http://cl.ly/CrwW


Thanks, when flashing a kernel separately, do I need I need to do a full wipe and system format? Just flash the kernel on top of the current?


----------



## wera750

VzwGalaxy said:


> unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


Turn of LTE


----------



## a2thejay23

can someone please make a soft key mod that has the search button for axiom 2.1 please? all existing ones for previous versions don't work...


----------



## tiny4579

blees10 said:


> Thanks, when flashing a kernel separately, do I need I need to do a full wipe and system format? Just flash the kernel on top of the current?


Just need to wipe dalvik cache and cache. Don't format system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

VzwGalaxy said:


> unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


It has nothing to do with your setup. You need to understand the battery technology and how they work, especially in relation to converting to a %. Battery drain is not linear and in fact is influenced by so many factors you could try the same test twice 100% to shut off and get meaningful different readings. See this article here: http://phandroid.com/2010/12/25/your-smartphones-battery-gauge-is-lying-to-you-and-its-not-such-a-bad-thing/

Bottom line is that you need to use your phone for a few days and I would take it ~10% and then look at things like Screen awake time, android awake time, and the cell standby (time on and time without signal). Without comparing these numbers its not really a fair comparison to anothers experience - and even then its not apples to apples.


----------



## droidkevlar

a2thejay23 said:


> can someone please make a soft key mod that has the search button for axiom 2.1 please? all existing ones for previous versions don't work...


Why spam this here? If you go to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/ you will see that he has pulled them until the bug is worked out. Or even start a new thread. Now you got me spamming to your spam. lol (Not trying to sound like an tushy, just trying to help you get your answer faster for you)


----------



## tiny4579

djstnick said:


> I appoligize if this has already been addressed (search flood control is pwning me right now)
> 
> Has anyone noticed issues with notifications where the sound quality will deteriorate significantly when notified when the screen is off?
> 
> While I am using the I heart radio app, and whenever I get a text or whatever, the notification sound quality is very bad, it has a studdering quality to it. This doesn't seem to happen much with Google Music because the music pauses during any notification. I'm wondering if it's more of a problem with the I heart radio app not cutting out during a notification.
> 
> Any ideas or workarounds would be fantastic, love this rom, keep up the good work!


Had this studdering issue with power amp sound quality with screen off initially but then poweramp dev released an app update for the nexus. This was back when i ran stock. Probably similar for I heart radio. Maybe there are advanced tweaks in the app to correct it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Finally I got an update today! This rom is soooo perfect! I love it a lot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

DT never disappoints!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## locobananas

blees10 said:


> Thanks, when flashing a kernel separately, do I need I need to do a full wipe and system format? Just flash the kernel on top of the current?


Wipe cache, dalvik too. You don't need a full wipe.


----------



## Steven58

Love the rom but for me:

Fb sync is still broken
Tibu is broken

Question: is this nexbox up yet?

Tia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## modulusshift

Well, it's been fun, but I'm gonna ditch this ROM for stock for a while, and probably try to kang myself something else later. Thanks for the great ROM, and I'll be back if I ever want something more stable.


----------



## someotherguy

So I thought I was losing my mind. I was having an issue with rootzboat being unable to beam contacts. I could beam maps / navigation and use wallet. I switched to zygot / axiom about 4 days ago. Tried it and it still didn't work. I finally figured it out that you can't beam corporate (exchange contacts). But you can beam gmail contacts. Is there a reason for this? Is this something that could be investigated? If you need an exchange account to test with I can get you that.


----------



## jeff5891

Storm T said:


> I have the same issue. Kind of a pain. I think it's probably just the recovery and not the phone.


yea i have been having the same problem since i booted into recovery the first time


----------



## antintyty

does anybody know why there's a "Roaming Indicator Off" on the bottom of the notification window and on the lock screen?


----------



## panitsos

i dont know if this is off topic of maybe have something to do with the rom, but has anyone tried to upload a video from your phone to fb? i've tried 4 times and it keeps on telling me cannot upload video


----------



## KlugN

Hey DT, are you planning on updating your blackened theme in the future to include gmail, contacts, etc? I prefer your blackened theme theme to the honey scream theme and am currently just flashing all of the mods individually...would love to see a future update with all parts themed though!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## droidth3ory

Steven58 said:


> Love the rom but for me:
> 
> Fb sync is still broken
> Tibu is broken
> 
> Question: is this nexbox up yet?
> 
> Tia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol... Facebook is not working for you because you use TiBu.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbaty08

I just came from RevHD2.1.2 and love the rom so far, but I am having one issue; when I wake the phone up, more than half of the time the screen turns off.... I can interact with the phone, but there is no display?!

I checked the md5 checksum and it is correct, so I am lost as to why this is happening; as it doesn't appear that anyone else is getting this. Thoughts?


----------



## thatguy188

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Facebook is not working for you because you use TiBu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Man, whats wrong with TiBu? lol. I've tried Appmonster upon your suggestion and it's tedious having to manual press "install" on every single app when restoring. I'd rather use TiBu, click once and bam its all there, lol.


----------



## 2defmouze

Cbaty08 said:


> I just came from RevHD2.1.2 and love the rom so far, but I am having one issue; when I wake the phone up, more than half of the time the screen turns off.... I can interact with the phone, but there is no display?!
> 
> I checked the md5 checksum and it is correct, so I am lost as to why this is happening; as it doesn't appear that anyone else is getting this. Thoughts?


I had a similar situation early on in my ownership of the phone. I would suggest rebooting, seeing if it will just go away. Maybe a batt pull too. Worst case, reflash the ROM... sometimes just weird things happen and you just need another wipe and flash if nothing else will fix it.


----------



## droidkevlar

Cbaty08 said:


> I just came from RevHD2.1.2 and love the rom so far, but I am having one issue; when I wake the phone up, more than half of the time the screen turns off.... I can interact with the phone, but there is no display?!
> 
> I checked the md5 checksum and it is correct, so I am lost as to why this is happening; as it doesn't appear that anyone else is getting this. Thoughts?


Are you using setcpu to control? If so, maybe try a higher stepping. If you arent, maybe try installing setcpu and add a profile for screen off and see if that fixes anything.


----------



## 2defmouze

Did I just break something or has anyone else in the northeast just lost all data?


----------



## panitsos

2defmouze said:


> Did I just break something or has anyone else in the northeast just lost all data?


 i think with all the tweeks you've been doing with this powerful phone you did something to verizons grid and blacked out the whole northeast corner lol. same here no data and i'm in boston


----------



## cstrife999

I have data in western, PA.


----------



## 2defmouze

panitsos said:


> i think with all the tweeks you've been doing with this powerful phone you did something to verizons grid and blacked out the whole northeast corner lol. same here no data and i'm in boston


LMAO ok thanks.. I was just doing an edit on my build.prop and rebooted.. no data I was like "Shit why I do that?" but first thought was check online if anyone else was out... I'm in nyc by the way.. Ok happy to know its not just me thank you


----------



## Steven58

My apologies. Perhaps I should of clarified. After I had flash the rom I have restored the data partition from zygot3 2.0. I actually do not use titanium backup. I find a less efficient than restoring data partitions. I was just saying that I noticed that titanium backup was not functioning with this rom, as a side thought.

The data seems to have restored fine. However, I was not able to sync facebook using the accounts manager.

Are you saying that I need to start a afresh buy re installing data directly from the market in order to have full function a facebook in the accounts manager?



droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Facebook is not working for you because you use TiBu.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

panitsos said:


> i think with all the tweeks you've been doing with this powerful phone you did something to verizons grid and blacked out the whole northeast corner lol. same here no data and i'm in boston


Im in NYC area, data is fine.


----------



## 2defmouze

Steven58 said:


> My apologies. Perhaps I should of clarified. After I had flash the rom I have restored the data partition from zygot3 2.0.
> 
> The data seems to have restored fine. However, I was not able to sync facebook using the accounts manager.
> 
> Are you saying that I need to start a afresh buy re installing data directly from the market in order to have full function a facebook in the accounts manager?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very bad idea... old data on new OS is bad. You can restore for some apps like games or whatever usually fine, but don't restore system data, period. Login to everything you need to and just setup your phone again. I never restore facebook, twitter, or any apps like that either... just download fresh from the market and login/setup.


----------



## kevmueller

Steven58 said:


> My apologies. Perhaps I should of clarified. After I had flash the rom I have restored the data partition from zygot3 2.0. I actually do not use titanium backup. I find a less efficient than restoring data partitions. I was just saying that I noticed that titanium backup was not functioning with this rom, as a side thought.
> 
> The data seems to have restored fine. However, I was not able to sync facebook using the accounts manager.
> 
> Are you saying that I need to start a afresh buy re installing data directly from the market in order to have full function a facebook in the accounts manager?


Easy fix, go in to apps and clear the data on Facebook and resign in and then set it up to sync when asked. That is what I did yesterday and it worked right away.


----------



## miamifin33

How do I get/use NexBox?


----------



## droidth3ory

Steven58 said:


> My apologies. Perhaps I should of clarified. After I had flash the rom I have restored the data partition from zygot3 2.0. I actually do not use titanium backup. I find a less efficient than restoring data partitions. I was just saying that I noticed that titanium backup was not functioning with this rom, as a side thought.
> 
> The data seems to have restored fine. However, I was not able to sync facebook using the accounts manager.
> 
> Are you saying that I need to start a afresh buy re installing data directly from the market in order to have full function a facebook in the accounts manager?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Old Data = Bad. That's why you wipe it when you flash the ROM. Wiping the Data only to restore it is pointless.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999

I'm assuming Google Wallet works on this just fine correct?


----------



## droidth3ory

thatguy188 said:


> Man, whats wrong with TiBu? lol. I've tried Appmonster upon your suggestion and it's tedious having to manual press "install" on every single app when restoring. I'd rather use TiBu, click once and bam its all there, lol.


Not the App restore thats a problem.. the old data is.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

cstrife999 said:


> I'm assuming Google Wallet works on this just fine correct?


I still have yet to test NFC on this phone, but setting up google wallet worked just fine, hopefully it will work the day I finally get a chance to use it


----------



## dpaine88

So I just downloaded that App Monster app and googled it and low and behold, first link is a post by DT haha

Going to give this app a shot and take DT's word for it.


----------



## 2defmouze

annnd droid-life just tweeted that I'm not the only one seeing data out... oh well, least I know it ain't something I fudged up... thanks for the respones guys, back to ROM talk...


----------



## dpaine88

droidth3ory said:


> Not the App restore thats a problem.. the old data is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is App Monster any different than doing a "apps only" restore from TiBu?


----------



## thatguy188

2defmouze said:


> Did I just break something or has anyone else in the northeast just lost all data?


THANK YOU! I was about to ask that, lol. I turn WiFi off earlier and I only have 0-2 bars, all grey.

P.S.: Im in South Carolina


----------



## 00McD00

Added volume-rocker screen-wake mod for the current version of this rom. You can find the download link here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13492-mod-volume-rocker-screen-wake/


----------



## Klatoz

I'm new to the Android world with the Nexus being my first. Coming from the iOS jailbreak community I find this is incredibly easier to work with. Excellent ROM Th3ory... makes using the nexus a dream. Will def donate. Keep up the butter makin


----------



## JRJ442

thatguy188 said:


> THANK YOU! I was about to ask that, lol. I turn WiFi off earlier and I only have 0-2 bars, all grey.


Yet another nationwide outage...lol


----------



## thatguy188

JRJ442 said:


> Yet another nationwide outage...lol


I guess so since im in South Carolina.


----------



## 1QuickGN

Hey gang, does this ROM come with the 4.0.3 Basebands already baked in? If so, I have an uh oh. My baseband is now I515.09 V.EK05 / I515.EK02 after the flash. That's wrong for 4.0.3, right?


----------



## JRJ442

thatguy188 said:


> I guess so since im in South Carolina.


Saw it on Twitter. Im in Maryland and nothing. Awesome. Lol. KInda strange that my Mi-Fi from Verizon is still working though


----------



## droidkevlar

1QuickGN said:


> Hey gang, does this ROM come with the 4.0.3 Basebands already baked in? If so, I have an uh oh. My baseband is now I515.09 V.EK05 / I515.EK02 after the flash. That's wrong for 4.0.3, right?


It is not baked in. Basebands are never baked in unless its a FULL update from the carrier. And with the nexus, I think its a lil different. I rem flashing the stock image for 4.0.2 and I had to push the basebands myself as well.


----------



## 2defmouze

1QuickGN said:


> Hey gang, does this ROM come with the 4.0.3 Basebands already baked in? If so, I have an uh oh. My baseband is now I515.09 V.EK05 / I515.EK02 after the flash. That's wrong for 4.0.3, right?


As said, not baked in... for all your radio needs check out: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## dhy8386

Guys

Assuming faux is right which I am sure he is, undervolting does not work with setcpu. Setcpu can still be used to set the CPU scaling but it does not UV properly. Has to do with the dvfs built into the omap4460. In fact when the voltage is set too low below the min core vdd the dvfs stalls out and you are locked into the higher CPU freq and may also cause a ton of errors and reboots. Apparently the dvfs needs to be told or tricked into using the new voltage tables to work properly.

Doesn't mean the kernel is bad (or not UV'd at stock) just means uving is broken through setcpu. And this may have minimal impact anyway during daily use when not sleeping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188

JRJ442 said:


> Saw it on Twitter. Im in Maryland and nothing. Awesome. Lol. KInda strange that my Mi-Fi from Verizon is still working though


Cool. Lately I've been started getting hooked on Twitter again ... need more followers! lol.

Anyways though, seems to be an East Coast outage then? Sucks since Im about to go. VZW must of known Im about to upload 1.7GB of data and disabled it lmao


----------



## Cbaty08

2defmouze said:


> Are you using setcpu to control? If so, maybe try a higher stepping. If you arent, maybe try installing setcpu and add a profile for screen off and see if that fixes anything.


Thanks for the advice guys. Battery pull and setcpu adjustments didn't do the trick; reflashed and things are looking up. Thank you!!!


----------



## lxetuo

2defmouze said:


> As said, not baked in... for all your radio needs check out: http://rootzwiki.com...adiosbasebands/


What are the advantages/disadvantages of flashing 4.0.3 radio package?


----------



## loudrockmusic

Yea, got the grey bars a while ago in Chicago's south suburbs. I thought I had tripped something at verizon since i was using my data in unapproved ways







. Glad to see it's not just me. I got 3g back but no LTE love for now.

Has DT mentioned when this NexBox is coming? I'm always curious about new apps.


----------



## ronnieruff

droidkevlar said:


> Why spam this here? If you go to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/ you will see that he has pulled them until the bug is worked out. Or even start a new thread. Now you got me spamming to your spam. lol (Not trying to sound like an tushy, just trying to help you get your answer faster for you)


Wonder when the definition of "spam" changed from unsolicited email to a question that while not completely on topic is somewhat related.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidkevlar

lxetuo said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of flashing 4.0.3 radio package?


Its the latest radios. Its hit or miss for people. Some it makes it better reception, others it doesnt. For me, it stopped the data from randomly stopping for no reason.

If you have any further questions, ask them in the link that 2defmouze posted so we dont go off topic. Or you can PM me. I dont ever mind helping people when I can.


----------



## yoyoche

Styngian Black Fade Theme for Axiom. Ilike!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13183-theme-black-fade-ics-multiple-roms-now-supported/


----------



## JRJ442

thatguy188 said:


> Cool. Lately I've been started getting hooked on Twitter again ... need more followers! lol.
> 
> Anyways though, seems to be an East Coast outage then? Sucks since Im about to go. VZW must of known Im about to upload 1.7GB of data and disabled it lmao


Droid-life said its nationwide. Nitroglycerin33 said its out in his area too. I think he lives in the midwest. I think... lol


----------



## ronnieruff

dhy8386 said:


> Guys
> 
> Assuming faux is right which I am sure he is, undervolting does not work with setcpu. Setcpu can still be used to set the CPU scaling but it does not UV properly. Has to do with the dvfs built into the omap4460. In fact when the voltage is set too low below the min core vdd the dvfs stalls out and you are locked into the higher CPU freq and may also cause a ton of errors and reboots. Apparently the dvfs needs to be told or tricked into using the new voltage tables to work properly.
> 
> Doesn't mean the kernel is bad just means uving is broken. And this may have minimal impact anyway during daily use when not sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So best not to UV till it is sorted out it seems.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## mfish123

rdoanecu said:


> I'd also be interested in seeing what everyone else is using.


Interactive gov. OC to 1350 mhz.

UV: 350mhz - 675mv / 700mhz - 725mv / 920mhz - 800mv / 1200mhz - 900 mv / 1350mhz - 1175mv. That's about as low as I can go without the phone freezing or rebooting.


----------



## 1QuickGN

2defmouze said:


> It is not baked in. Basebands are never baked in unless its a FULL update from the carrier. And with the nexus, I think its a lil different. I rem flashing the stock image for 4.0.2 and I had to push the basebands myself as well.


 Thanks for the reply guys. I've already found that link (thanks anyway though) and have downloaded it. Now if only this rotten network would allow me to use my data plan........


----------



## mfish123

For those having battery life issues what has helped me is opening the camera and then closing it. And then also going into apps in the settings and force stopping the camera. This per the Franco kernel dev's suggestion: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341 I find when I do this my phone is barely ever awake with the screen off. If I don't do this the phone is in a wake status on and off even with screen off.

Also, I've disabled nfc and all location based services. I've also uninstalled google+. Not sure if these made a difference but I've seen this suggested in other threads.


----------



## franzie3

droidth3ory said:


> Not the App restore thats a problem.. the old data is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Correct me if im wrong but this is only for system data that we all frown upon. App data like games and such isnt a problem with TiBu right, as long as it is not OS specific system data


----------



## droidth3ory

franzie3 said:


> Correct me if im wrong but this is only for system data that we all frown upon. App data like games and such isnt a problem with TiBu right, as long as it is not OS specific system data


SOME App data is bad also. Apps that sync, etc are best to leave alone.


----------



## davelm

im having a issue with my music. when I try to play music with the google music app it says "couldnt play the track you requested"

also locks up ubermusic when i try that. any ideas?

(all local music, not cloud)


----------



## igotgame

I am in South Carolina and have data working fine.

If you don't know how to properly use TiBu don't use it. I've used it with every release from DT with no issues.

Imo's experimental kernel vesrion 3 is performing outstanding for me. I would suggest everyone check it out


----------



## franzie3

droidth3ory said:


> SOME App data is bad also. Apps that sync, etc are best to leave alone.


thanks for clearing it up. Everything is looking mint so far after the 2.1 and some Kernel mV edits. I'm at 68% remaining, with medium usage, 30% brightness and 4G 90% of the day so far, no wifi.


----------



## airmaxx23

I installed the latest build and used TiBu to restore my apps, like I did with previous builds, but the apps do not show up in the app drawer afterwards. I've done the fresh install twice (wiping everything) and they did not show up either time.


----------



## cron912

My homescreen widgets stop updating after an unspecified period of time. Has anyone else noticed this? I don't believe this is specific to Axiom, as I had it happen once on GummyNex as well.


----------



## Redflea

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/28/verizon-4g-lte-nationwide-data-outage-happening-once-again/

Here's the post on Droid Life on the outage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo

Curious if others are having an issue with pattern unlock unlocking a bit... prematurely. My unlock pattern is 3 line segments (digits 4-2-5-8 on a keypad). My phone unlocks when swiping 1 segment (4 to 2).


----------



## deaffob

Through searching this thread, I found that Google Music EQ problem is google's fault in 4.0.3. Does anyone know that if I just use the previous Google Music app, it brings the EQs back to me? I could try it before asking but if I just do that, I'm afraid I'll have to download 10GBs of musics all over again.


----------



## wvtsastool

The autobrightness doesn't seem to be working for me. It basically gets stuck on whatever brightness it was before switching to auto.


----------



## antintyty

what does the "roaming indicator off" mean on the lock screen and noti bar?


----------



## Ker~Man

@wvtsastool,

+1 On the AutoBrightness Situation. I virtually always have my phone on AutoBright, except at night time I turn the brightness all the way down. I, too, noticed this morning that when I enabled the AutoBright option for the day time, it didn't seem to change "automatically" the screen brightness to accomodate any second-by-second lighting differences around myself (and the device). Loving this ROM, but this seems to, at least at this point, be something worth looking into, maybe correcting. Again, nonetheless, thanks for this bad tushy ROM, Th3ory!


----------



## whiskeycoke

droidkevlar said:


> I mentioned this before to DT. I hope it gets put into his next release. Someone told me that CM has it in. I need lower volume notifications and louder ringtones. If this was built into this ROM, I think I might have a heart attack as then it has everything.


I hear ya brother! I love everything about this phone except for the combined ring/notification tones. I almost hate to complain about it but I won't be completely satisfied until I find out how to make this work. Of course, once there is a fix, I'll probably be satisfied for all of 5 minutes before something else sticks in my craw and then I'll have a new mission.


----------



## biggiephat

Can anyone confirm Google Wallet work on this version?

Ive tried twice and both times ive gotten an "unrecoverable error" after it fails to send the payment.

It says "Sending.." and it beeps and all and says "Sent!" but the paypass machine enver registers as being paid.


----------



## deaffob

Is anyone having this problem where you lose 4G and get 3G when it's low battery?


----------



## droidkevlar

biggiephat said:


> Can anyone confirm Google Wallet work on this version?
> 
> Ive tried twice and both times ive gotten an "unrecoverable error" after it fails to send the payment.
> 
> It says "Sending.." and it beeps and all and says "Sent!" but the paypass machine enver registers as being paid.


Did you restore with any app like Tibu? If so, try clearning out data, then fc, then launch it again. Heard some people having this issue and that fixed it.


----------



## GarnetandBlack

Any way to add a google account without WiFi on? I don't have access where I am right now.


----------



## kevmueller

I am having the auto brightness working great for me. I have the CyanogenMod brightness set-up and it is working great. I had to lower some of the levels that were in there by default because they were just too bright for me. However not having one issue with it getting stuck at all.


----------



## killakrez

Is there a way to get the "Google" back in the search bar? No biggie, my phone just seems so plain without that insignificant thing in the search bar


----------



## david617

GarnetandBlack said:


> Any way to add a google account without WiFi on? I don't have access where I am right now.


you can use mobile data, except that there is an outage right now (vzw epic fail). wait until its fixed or use wifi. i am in NY and my data is flickering


----------



## whiskeycoke

droidkevlar said:


> I mentioned this before to DT. I hope it gets put into his next release. Someone told me that CM has it in. I need lower volume notifications and louder ringtones. If this was built into this ROM, I think I might have a heart attack as then it has everything.


I hear ya brother! I love everything about this phone except for the combined ring/notification tones. I almost hate to complain about it but I won't be completely satisfied until I find out how to make this work. Of course, once there is a fix, I'll probably be satisfied for all of 5 minutes before something else sticks in my craw and then I'll have a new mission.


----------



## bdrsvt

deaffob said:


> Is anyone having this problem where you lose 4G and get 3G when it's low battery?


I installed this rom yesterday and am loving it. Today was the first day I was using mobile data and it was very spotty. Didn't have any data most of the time and only had 4g in one location and I usually have 4g data everywhere where I live and never have I not had a data connection at all. Not sure if this is rom related or network related. My battery level was almost full by the way.

Nevermind. I see that verizon is having data issues right now. I have not found a single issue with this rom.


----------



## david617

biggiephat said:


> Can anyone confirm Google Wallet work on this version?
> 
> Ive tried twice and both times ive gotten an "unrecoverable error" after it fails to send the payment.
> 
> It says "Sending.." and it beeps and all and says "Sent!" but the paypass machine enver registers as being paid.


worked for me. bought M&Ms at local 7-11


----------



## Steven58

Ty!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GarnetandBlack

david617 said:


> you can use mobile data, except that there is an outage right now (vzw epic fail). wait until its fixed or use wifi. i am in NY and my data is flickering


Ahhh - that explains it. Thanks!


----------



## antintyty

antintyty said:


> what does the "roaming indicator off" mean on the lock screen and noti bar?


i searched and this question has been asked 6 times by 5 dif people, with no real explanation or help...this forum is moving so fast that by the time i read one page 2 more have been added...









does anybody have any ideas....?

FYI, this is NOT ROM specific as I just searched other GNex roms and they are questions regarding the same thing....one answer I found was:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker

david617 said:


> worked for me. bought M&Ms at local 7-11


+1. Just bought some pop using Google Wallet.


----------



## Nandrew

bdrsvt said:


> I installed this rom yesterday and am loving it. Today was the first day I was using mobile data and it was very spotty. Didn't have any data most of the time and only had 4g in one location and I usually have 4g data everywhere where I live and never have I not had a data connection at all. Not sure if this is rom related or network related. My battery level was almost full by the way.


Yo, 4g down nation wide. It is not the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## biggiephat

droidkevlar said:


> Did you restore with any app like Tibu? If so, try clearning out data, then fc, then launch it again. Heard some people having this issue and that fixed it.


clear data and FC for the manage apps menu right...not clear google wallet data from the app itself?

ive been clearing the data from the app itself from the settings inside google wallet when this problem has arose and not clearing data from the manage apps settings menu.

Maybe ill stop at CVS after work, see if this solves it. Thanks!


----------



## runandhide05

4KEYS NOW UP IN MY OP


----------



## airmaxx23

airmaxx23 said:


> I installed the latest build and used TiBu to restore my apps, like I did with previous builds, but the apps do not show up in the app drawer afterwards. I've done the fresh install twice (wiping everything) and they did not show up either time.


Anyone else experiencing this or have any suggestions?

Edit: I figured it out, I forgot to change a setting in TiBu.


----------



## irvine32

antintyty said:


> i searched and this question has been asked 6 times by 5 dif people, with no real explanation or help...this forum is moving so fast that by the time i read one page 2 more have been added...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody have any ideas....?


Not sure I only see that on my initial boot up after that it is gone.


----------



## droidkevlar

Guys, with DT's permission, I have created a new thread so that we can talk about data being down, what kernel settings everyone is using and any requests. The new thread is located here
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13538-questions-thread-axi0m-21-non-rom-related-questions/

I will update it as it moves on and I will try to create a FAQ like page for the most commonly asked questions, like, why isnt facebook syncing, a) did you restore with tibu? if so, thats why. Things like this.

And also, if you have suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## gorexinfx

KeyN0teSPeaker said:


> +1. Just bought some pop using Google Wallet.


It's called soda, not pop.


----------



## CeeJayII

Has anyone noticed a decrease in battery life going from zygote to axiom? I'm using the same UV settings and getting significantly less life. I got about 4.5-5 hours of screen on time with zygote, I only get 3-3.5 with axiom. I was also using interactiveX on zygote and interactive on axiom. Is it the rom or is jdkernel just better?


----------



## slackwaresupport

gorexinfx said:


> It's called soda, not pop.


you pop the top of your soda and then snort coke.


----------



## BM0427

Been running this since yesterday. Very smooth. All of these by DT have been. Granted, about 8 hrs of this was overnight, but my phone came off the charger at 5p last night and didn't go back on until noon today. Not a lot of screen time, but streamed (3g) Google Music for about 3 hrs at work, checked some emails and did some texting.. 
What I really like is that I am running set CPU Max at 700 and everything runs perfectly. Was doing the 180 or so to 350, but stumbled in multiple apps. Even at 350 it ran pretty smooth until the multiple apps! Screen off is the 180-350. 
Biggest thing is display of course. In CM settings I have dim set at 3, which is dim, but perfectly at night and even fine in my office. I have brightness on my notification toggle with settings at dim(3), 25%, 75%.


----------



## bjanow

whiskeycoke said:


> I hear ya brother! I love everything about this phone except for the combined ring/notification tones. ....


So far it seems that this is built into ICS and can't be separated. One of the devs that make Timeriffic verified that his program will not work as designed because of this.


----------



## Storm T

After installing a new rom this is common. Give it a few full cycles and calibrate and you should be fine.



CeeJayII said:


> Has anyone noticed a decrease in battery life going from zygote to axiom? I'm using the same UV settings and getting significantly less life. I got about 4.5-5 hours of screen on time with zygote, I only get 3-3.5 with axiom. I was also using interactiveX on zygote and interactive on axiom. Is it the rom or is jdkernel just better?


----------



## mfish123

VzwGalaxy said:


> unplugged my phone this morning at 9:34, it immediately shot down to 99%. at 9:38 it was at 97%. i can't seem to get this "great battery life" like everyone else. i've used the battery calibration app and i feel like that didn't do anything. i've tried leaving the OC and UV numbers alone just like DT suggested but its just not working for me. anyone with this mythical "8hrs of moderate use with 68% of battery left" care to share their numbers? thank you


I find that on Android, in general, the battery drains much more quickly from 100 down to 90 and then drains at a much slower rate, all other factors being equal


----------



## Skilover

Two problems with lovely rom. 1. If wifi is "on" wont turn on 3g/4g even if no preferred network. Need to manually turn off wifi. Phone sound quality way worse than earlier build. Phone volume has been as issue all along but sound quality used to be good on 2.0 and 1.9


----------



## itstee

hmm.. i set my max freq. to 1.42 in setcpu but when i go onto quadrant benchmark , then in system info. it says my current is 700 mhz? how do i fix that


----------



## racedog

I've been on this rom since 1.6 flashing from stock rooted. CWM worked on 1.6 and still worked when I flashed up to 1.8. When I flashed up to 2.0 cwm no longer comes up for me from a phone off state. I have to use Rom Manager and tell it to Reboot into Recovery in order to get cwm. I have tried removing RM and installing from market again and then installing cwm but so far, nothing has worked.

When I try to go into cwm from phone off I go to the phone details screen with the right arrow at the top to reboot via the power button. Anyone have any ideas what might be happening and what I need to do to fix this? Any help would surely be appreciated.

And I always followed the directions for flashing, if it called for a wipe, it got wiped. No system data has ever been restored.

R


----------



## wot

Here's a screenshot at around 8 hours at 80%. Most of the time the screen is off. It does seem to drop quickly with the screen on. Will continue testing axiom + lk exp3

Sent from my Gnexus


----------



## droidkevlar

racedog said:


> I've been on this rom since 1.6 flashing from stock rooted. CWM worked on 1.6 and still worked when I flashed up to 1.8. When I flashed up to 2.0 cwm no longer comes up for me from a phone off state. I have to use Rom Manager and tell it to Reboot into Recovery in order to get cwm. I have tried removing RM and installing from market again and then installing cwm but so far, nothing has worked.
> 
> When I try to go into cwm from phone off I go to the phone details screen with the right arrow at the top to reboot via the power button. Anyone have any ideas what might be happening and what I need to do to fix this? Any help would surely be appreciated.
> 
> R


I had this issue too but it was because I wasnt perm rooted. Are you perm rooted?


----------



## Steven58

droidth3ory said:


> Old Data = Bad. That's why you wipe it when you flash the ROM. Wiping the Data only to restore it is pointless.


I can't help it. I'm lazy and if it works, I'm ahead of the game, baby.


----------



## Storm T

Quadrant hasn't been optimized to run right with our phone yet the last I heard.



itstee said:


> hmm.. i set my max freq. to 1.42 in setcpu but when i go onto quadrant benchmark , then in system info. it says my current is 700 mhz? how do i fix that


----------



## Steven58

soooo................

where do I d/l this nexbox??? tia!


----------



## igotgame

Does anyone else notice that with wifi on the phone seems to stay awake more often? I don't have anything syncing or anything, but the graph of battery shows awake marks everywhere even when the screen is off...on 3g it doesn't do this.


----------



## droidkevlar

Skilover said:


> Two problems with lovely rom. 1. If wifi is "on" wont turn on 3g/4g even if no preferred network. Need to manually turn off wifi. Phone sound quality way worse than earlier build. Phone volume has been as issue all along but sound quality used to be good on 2.0 and 1.9


I am not having this issue. I have a clean hand off when going off wifi and onto 3G/4G. Did you do a full wipe? What data did you restore, if any?


----------



## dvation

igotgame said:


> Does anyone else notice that with wifi on the phone seems to stay awake more often? I don't have anything syncing or anything, but the graph of battery shows awake marks everywhere even when the screen is off...on 3g it doesn't do this.


I've been on wifi all day and my phone is sleeping just fine:


----------



## racedog

droidkevlar said:


> I had this issue too but it was because I wasnt perm rooted. Are you perm rooted?


Well, I sure thought I was but I guess I had better check that out. Thanks much for the response.

R


----------



## cannotresist

Just dropped 10 bucks to the Dev of this ROM, I have been flashing the updates since the first release, and don't see myself straying away any time soon. Keep up the good work, we all appreciate the work you are putting into this!


----------



## itsyaaboiii

Just flashed this rom amazing. And my Facebook sync is working fine but the pictures for my Facebook contacts arent showing up. Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## euphoriq

Can anyone explain to me what exactly contributes to Android osbattery usage? Before 2.1 I hovered around 13-16% Android os
now after 2.1 I'm up to 26%. The only thing I've changed is making a setcpu screen off profile set at 350-350.


----------



## idle0095

droidkevlar said:


> Guys, with DT's permission, I have created a new thread so that we can talk about data being down, what kernel settings everyone is using and any requests. The new thread is located here
> http://rootzwiki.com...ated-questions/
> 
> I will update it as it moves on and I will try to create a FAQ like page for the most commonly asked questions, like, why isnt facebook syncing, a) did you restore with tibu? if so, thats why. Things like this.
> 
> And also, if you have suggestions, please let me know.


look who made this.


----------



## idle0095

Steven58 said:


> soooo................
> 
> where do I d/l this nexbox??? tia!


Same here


----------



## KlugN

Stupid double post. Sorry.


----------



## KlugN

droidkevlar said:


> Guys, with DT's permission, I have created a new thread so that we can talk about data being down, what kernel settings everyone is using and any requests. The new thread is located here
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13538-questions-thread-axi0m-21-non-rom-related-questions/
> 
> I will update it as it moves on and I will try to create a FAQ like page for the most commonly asked questions, like, why isnt facebook syncing, a) did you restore with tibu? if so, thats why. Things like this.
> 
> And also, if you have suggestions, please let me know.


Just so you know, I also created a kernel/settings thread here:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13507-Best-Kernel-for-AXI0M-ROM

You can surely provide more help than me though so I may just have a mod close my thread.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## itsyaaboiii

Just flashed this rom amazing. And my Facebook sync is working fine but the pictures for my Facebook contacts arent showing up. Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## paul247

igotgame said:


> Does anyone else notice that with wifi on the phone seems to stay awake more often? I don't have anything syncing or anything, but the graph of battery shows awake marks everywhere even when the screen is off...on 3g it doesn't do this.


In settings>wifi then a menu button at the bottom there is an advanced button. in there is an option for if wifi stays on while sleeping, 3 different choice: stay on, only when plugged in, and never. I dunno if this is why or not but ran across those options and thought it might have something to do with it...


----------



## LoserBaby

Not sure this is a Kernel issue or not, but every reboot my WiFi MAC address changes! Makes DHCP reservations a pain. FYI I am running Faux 006b1 on Axi0m 2.1


----------



## martyotaku

Sorry for being a newb...loving the rom everything seems fine except recording with the face effects? Any fix? Thanx


----------



## dpaine88

Not sure if this is ROM or kernel but it has happened a few times where I reboot the phone but it freezes on the "Rebooting now"


----------



## gearsofwar

dpaine88 said:


> Not sure if this is ROM or kernel but it has happened a few times where I reboot the phone but it freezes on the "Rebooting now"


What do you have the voltage set on. I believe there's a section for this already that talks about voltages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Has anybody tried the speed week on this rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

Nobody else getting more android os battery usage after.update?


----------



## mikewelch5

itsyaaboiii said:


> Just flashed this rom amazing. And my Facebook sync is working fine but the pictures for my Facebook contacts arent showing up. Anyone else have a similar problem?


Did you by any chance restore a Titanium Backup or any other type of backup for Facebook?


----------



## idle0095

mikewelch5 said:


> Did you by any chance restore a Titanium Backup or any other type of backup for Facebook?


I believe you can uninstall FB and reinstall and should all work well.


----------



## mike dee

Hey DT, first of all, this is by far the best rom I've used on my GNex (been using since v1.6). Thanks for all the hard work, long hours, and amazing user support you put in!

Second, this rom is running amazingly with IMO's experimental3 kernel w/ interactivex gov.

Finally, a feature request/clarification. I noticed Skankwich implemented long press of the back key to kill an app. I'm assuming that since this is likely an update to cm settings, that we'll see this feature in future releases of Axi0m? Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## SStratman

Ok so I flashed this ROM early this morning and it seems to be running great!...everythings working its just in cyanogenmod settings all I see are numbers for each tab consecutively (1-8) with the only options shown being:
Under Display tab -> Automatic backlight and under Interface tab-> toggle on/off for Notication power widget, all other tabs are blank except for the numbering

Shouldn't these menus have more in them? Suggestions?


----------



## evilmunkeh

SStratman said:


> Ok so I flashed this ROM early this morning and it seems to be running great!...everythings working its just in cyanogenmod settings all I see are numbers for each tab consecutively (1-8) with the only options shown being:
> Under Display tab -> Automatic backlight and under Interface tab-> toggle on/off for Notication power widget, all other tabs are blank except for the numbering
> 
> Shouldn't these menus have more in them? Suggestions?


If this were a CM9 ROM yes they would all be full. DT is only using portions of CM9 to control the notification power controls.

Maybe in the future there will be more, but for right now that's normal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

SStratman said:


> Ok so I flashed this ROM early this morning and it seems to be running great!...everythings working its just in cyanogenmod settings all I see are numbers for each tab consecutively (1-8) with the only options shown being:
> Under Display tab -> Automatic backlight and under Interface tab-> toggle on/off for Notication power widget, all other tabs are blank except for the numbering
> 
> Shouldn't these menus have more in them? Suggestions?


You tab them... All of them are not implemented yet,. Toggles and Auto Brightness is. :")_


----------



## ProRollers

Threw 10.00 at this Female Dog...only rom I see myself using at all....it is that good


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

ProRollers said:


> Threw 10.00 at this Female Dog...only rom I see myself using at all....it is that good


Off Topic - i love reading some of these posts with the profanity filters in them... makes me chuckle


----------



## gonzlobo

Female Dog

Edit: heh


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I can't wati to see what's in 2.2, any ideas Theory? I pwomise I'll mirror wight away.


----------



## Fatsix

cvbcbcmv said:


> I can't wati to see what's in 2.2, any ideas Theory? I pwomise I'll mirror wight away.


 hopefully an auto update that he can push right to our phones. DT OTA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SStratman

Ok cool thanks for the confirmation that its right and also very cool to see a response direct from the developer...which leads me to saying thanks for making a very nice ROM, kudos to you sir!!!


----------



## LoserBaby

Bump.
Not sure this is a Kernel issue or not, but every reboot my WiFi MAC address changes! Makes DHCP reservations a pain. FYI I am running 006b1 on Axi0m 2.1. Anyone else notice this or experience this??


----------



## euphoriq

Also still waiting to see if anyone is experiencing higher than normal android os usage since updating? Does having a setcpu screen off profile set at 350-350 affect this? What makes the android os percentage go up? Getting 4 hours keep on out of 9 hours usage


----------



## Skilover

droidkevlar said:


> I am not having this issue. I have a clean hand off when going off wifi and onto 3G/4G. Did you do a full wipe? What data did you restore, if any?


Did a full wipe exactly as instructed in OP. Didn't restore any data other than that which Titanium may have restored with specific apps--no system data at all (would defeat the purpose of the wipe). Also did a full wipe, as instructed, between 2.0 and 2.1.


----------



## LoserBaby

FYI,
The answer to my question above!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12512-kernelaosp-lte3014uvgpucpu-occifsslqbotgv005dec-27/page__view__findpost__p__333497


----------



## gonzlobo

gonzlobo said:


> Curious if others are having an issue with pattern unlock unlocking a bit... prematurely. My unlock pattern is 3 line segments (digits 4-2-5-8 on a keypad). My phone unlocks when swiping 1 segment (4 to 2).


I think I've narrowed this down quite a bit. If one enables Pattern Lock via Security -> Screen Lock -> Pattern, it works fine, but if (my) security settings are restored from tibu, pattern lock is completely hosed.


----------



## runandhide05

guys if you missed your four keys i have several now with different orders too

more mods in op
four keys blue or white with either
BHRS or RHBS


----------



## droidth3ory

I finally have it how I want it. Damn... What a Female Dog.


----------



## dhy8386

runandhide05 said:


> guys if you missed your four keys i have several now with different orders too
> 
> more mods in op
> four keys blue or white with either
> BHRS or RHBS


Awesome. I installed the white for now. Is fixing the 4 button a path to getting back the 5 button or is that mod more difficult to get working? Not sure if they are connected. Thanks for the efforts as it makes the experience more enjoyable.


----------



## idle0095

I want the smooth white keys that I had on 1.8


----------



## droidth3ory

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

droidth3ory said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hotness


----------



## idle0095

Still like the smooth ones over the 4 key white ones.


----------



## ronnieruff

ttlycnfuzd said:


> Off Topic - i love reading some of these posts with the profanity filters in them... makes me chuckle


Yeah.. since the correct word comes to mind it makes you wonder what the point is? I miss George Carlin.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## mdbowman

4 keys formatted correctly for nova yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

droidth3ory said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wait a min... I spy something funky here... whats with the order of your soft keys?
and whats that 4th icon in the power toggle?


----------



## KlugN

droidth3ory said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where did you get the H,R,B,S? That one is my favorite but it didn't see this layout in the thread!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## idle0095

Steven58 said:


> soooo................
> 
> where do I d/l this nexbox??? tia!


was this answered?


----------



## paul247

runandhide05 said:


> guys if you missed your four keys i have several now with different orders too
> 
> more mods in op
> four keys blue or white with either
> BHRS or RHBS


when i am trying to download the 4 key white circle it says file not found.


----------



## idle0095

Will Jrummys Font Installer *Root* work with this rom?


----------



## idle0095

paul247 said:


> when i am trying to download the 4 key white circle it says file not found.


Its his drop box. He is updating the links now.


----------



## runandhide05

links are fixed, but honestly why are u posting that my links are bad on anything other than my thread? i saw it the first time u said it on my thread, want me to fixed links or just follow u around ansering the same question on several different thread... 
rant over


----------



## droidth3ory

mdbowman said:


> 4 keys formatted correctly for nova yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know... I didn't make Nova.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

runandhide05 said:


> links are fixed, but honestly why are u posting that my links are bad on anything other than my thread? i saw it the first time u said it on my thread, want me to fixed links or just follow u around ansering the same question on several different thread...
> rant over


LOL. Its okay to rant.


----------



## 2defmouze

runandhide's 4 key mods are working great for me, on Nova, fyi


----------



## hulsey

idle0095 said:


> Will Jrummys Font Installer *Root* work with this rom?


I didn't have any luck with it.


----------



## idle0095

hulsey said:


> I didn't have any luck with it.


dame. what did it do or not do?


----------



## hulsey

idle0095 said:


> dame. what did it do or not do?


I found a font that I liked and renamed it the roboto (Defaut ICS) and used font changer in the market. It's a little sketchy but it works you just have to keep trying. I had to open the app and close a couple of times , reboot and even uninstall and reinstall the app. LOL! But I got it to work.

BTW font changer creates a folder on the SD to put your fonts in.


----------



## igotgame

Anyone else finding that phone calls drain the battery pretty bad?


----------



## wrightperspective

Great stuff! My favorite ROM ever.


----------



## Skilover

idle0095 said:


> Will Jrummys Font Installer *Root* work with this rom?


It's a problem with ICS. I've tried all the font apps-no luck. It has something to do with the bold font. Rummy set his to just change book. That should work but it's weird. I previously asked,


----------



## idle0095

Skilover said:


> It's a problem with ICS. I've tried all the font apps-no luck. It has something to do with the bold font. Rummy set his to just change book. That should work but it's weird. I previously asked,


Thanks.


----------



## runandhide05

igotgame said:


> Anyone else finding that phone calls drain the battery pretty bad?


it alwasy has, on every device on any rom.. thats normal


----------



## paul247

runandhide05 said:


> links are fixed, but honestly why are u posting that my links are bad on anything other than my thread? i saw it the first time u said it on my thread, want me to fixed links or just follow u around ansering the same question on several different thread...
> rant over


I am assuming this is directed at me... I should have posted it on your thread sorry for that. For the record I didn't post anywhere else. Thanks to both of, you for all the hard work! ;-)


----------



## runandhide05

paul247 said:


> I am assuming this is directed at me... I should have posted it on your thread sorry for that. For the record I didn't post anywhere else. Thanks to both of, you for all the hard work! ;-)


all good, someone posted it twice same screen name, but if not u then doesnt apply to u..


----------



## AlpineM3

Anybody try HeyItsLous' kernel Toro1 on this ROM? Kind of curious to hear any experiences on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'm sticking with IMO's for now.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

A 100TH POST LIKE A BOUSE!!!

(it's in this thread for a reason)


----------



## frankiedizzle87

AlpineM3 said:


> Anybody try HeyItsLous' kernel Toro1 on this ROM? Kind of curious to hear any experiences on it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried it with zygot and it was horribly laggy I dunno why

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Fatsix

Skilover said:


> It's a problem with ICS. I've tried all the font apps-no luck. It has something to do with the bold font. Rummy set his to just change book. That should work but it's weird. I previously asked,


 you need to pick a font that has a regular and bold version. It must have upper and lower case as well as numbers. If not it will boot loop. Rename them Roboto-Regular.ttf and Roboto-bold.ttf. stash them in /system/fonts. Make sure you back up the originals.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miamifin33

Id say if anything can be improved upon in the next release, it would be improved battery life. The battery life is pretty awful right now.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I finally have it how I want it. Damn... What a Female Dog.


What did you get?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo

A question I've been meaning to ask: other ROMs are prohibited from bundling gapps. Is axiom excluded from this?


----------



## yoyoche

"@DroidTh3ory: Butter test for AXI0M 2.2... Link will be tweeted and live for 10 minutes.







Uploading. its a test, wipe what you want. Format System must"

On Twitter very soon ;-)
It's a test for new server, pound it for th3ory.


----------



## 2defmouze

miamifin33 said:


> Id say if anything can be improved upon in the next release, it would be improved battery life. The battery life is pretty awful right now.


My batt life is pretty awesome... you should try adjusting some of the voltages on your kernel settings (I didn't change much, just slightly lower than they came)... or try another kernel... or just realize that the phone uses a lot of battery when being used constantly, or when signal is bad, etc etc etc.. point is, the ROM scripts have done great things for battery life, IMO.


----------



## yoyoche

"@DroidTh3ory: First upload and Download on the new VPS... Let me know how she comes down the pipe.







"

Twitter


----------



## wrightperspective

This is not auto restoring the apps from the market like the previous version. Did I do something wrong or was that feature removed?


----------



## ryan

Droidth3ory, according to your profile picture, you enjoy to smoke. I'd love to roll you a fatty sometime.


----------



## droidth3ory

I have 2.2 ready... You guys wanna test it? Twitter. Link will be live for 15 mins. NO MIRRORS,


----------



## amw

Did tethering stop working for anyone on this update? I wiped all and formatted and installed clean.

Was good to go on zygot3.

In the morning, the network was acting up and I've only been on 3g.... both before and after installing axiom. I doubt that has any impact on tethering but figure I'd throw that out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

gonzlobo said:


> A question I've been meaning to ask: other ROMs are prohibited from bundling gapps. Is axiom excluded from this?


Until I get a Cease and Desist.. The will be., CM is the ones who are not supposed to.


----------



## Izord

I can't adjust my camera's resolution. Seems to be stuck on a low res. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## droidth3ory

ryan said:


> Droidth3ory, according to your profile picture, you enjoy to smoke. I'd love to roll you a fatty sometime.


Cigerettes./ LOL Quit that shit after the kids.


----------



## 2defmouze

wrightperspective said:


> This is not auto restoring the apps from the market like the previous version. Did I do something wrong or was that feature removed?


Its been disabled since 1.5 because its not working properly


----------



## vinzky

DT. Is it under theory rom for galaxy nexus. Can't find the link! Thanks


----------



## FlameSpaz

droidth3ory said:


> I have 2.2 ready... You guys wanna test it? Twitter. Link will be live for 15 mins. NO MIRRORS,


Trying to make us work for it with that link huh?? Tease! lol


----------



## ryan

droidth3ory said:


> Cigerettes./ LOL Quit that shit after the kids.


Ahh, there's a time and place, glad you are setting a good example. Love my Turkish Royals though! Thanks for all your work!


----------



## dhy8386

Izord said:


> I can't adjust my camera's resolution. Seems to be stuck on a low res. Anyone else notice this?


Cant adjust either but when I hit restore default it goes back to 5Megap


----------



## NvrEnough

I will test..... twitter time


----------



## wideopn11

Did I miss the window, not seeing a link on twitter.


----------



## yoyoche

It will be there, just a little mishap ;-)


----------



## vinzky

wideopn11 said:


> Did I miss the window, not seeing a link on twitter.


He said he will fix it. I was looking for the link all over the place. Lol!


----------



## Izord

droidth3ory said:


> I have 2.2 ready... You guys wanna test it? Twitter. Link will be live for 15 mins. NO MIRRORS,


Sorry DT, I couldn't figure out the link.


----------



## reuuin

I tried it out, its all the things its suppose to be. Smooth, stable. But I'm back on IMOs till he adds in voltage support.


----------



## panitsos

i'm getting a force close every time i open up music effects under settings. anyone else getting that?


----------



## Keltron

This version has been the best ROM for me so far. I've tried GummyNEX, ARHD, Bugless Beast, and some others... This has been the best by far in terms of speed and battery life. I am using Nova launcher instead of the one that comes with the ROM because I've found that it's faster and it can save my home screens.

Also, after switching ROMs, I've noticed that wiping battery stats at 100%, then draining to 0% isn't enough. You have to drain to 0%, remove the battery, put the battery back in, and keep draining until you cannot turn the phone on anymore. Sometimes after you re-set the battery, it'll still have 5-20% battery left.

Settings:
Auto brightness
Screen 15sec off
Bluetooth off
GPS on
Sync on
NFC on
Android Beam on
CDMA only
ZRAM disabled


----------



## igotgame

2.2 Download going pretty slow for me


----------



## gbdesai

reuuin said:


> I tried it out, its all the things its suppose to be. Smooth, stable. But I'm back on IMOs till he adds in voltage support.


You talking about 2.2 or 2.1? The 2.2 download is a little slow for me right now...


----------



## gbdesai

igotgame said:


> 2.2 Download going pretty slow for me


I concur.


----------



## itstee

gbdesai said:


> You talking about 2.2 or 2.1? The 2.2 download is a little slow for me right now...


 it is slow download for me also.


----------



## wideopn11

I think its slow right now because we are all downloading at the same time









So while I download...Is there anything special we should be testing for?


----------



## NvrEnough

Yeah its slow but fack it its 2.2 yo


----------



## ad720

DT -

Got a change log for 2.2? Or anything specific we should be looking for?


----------



## itstee

get off so i can get it faster! lol


----------



## yoyoche

igotgame said:


> 2.2 Download going pretty slow for me


+1 here too, very slow


----------



## hulsey

Installing 2.2 now


----------



## thatguy188

I offered him a fast mirror but was ignored ... no way a 189MB file should take me 45 minutes to download. Im on fast cable, lol. Had a 189MB file downloaded on my mirror in 2.5 minutes ;p


----------



## Izord

Downloading very slow. 103KB/sec.


----------



## Keltron

I'll make a backup of 2.1 axi0m and try out 2.2. I'll probably just wipe system, cache, and dalvik. I'll report back and see if I like it! Downloading now...


----------



## winner00

Getting about 150kbs. I have 60mbit internet and could download at around 6MBps with the older builds. I could almost make a new cm9 build in this time.


----------



## itstee

i'm downloading at 66kbps. and i have a very fast cable internet


----------



## sting5566

You guys are right, the downlad speeds for getting the new build are slow as sh!t.


----------



## wideopn11

itstee said:


> i'm downloading at 66kbps. and i have a very fast cable internet


I just tested my download speed at 77.22 Mbps and its still taking forever to get this file.


----------



## igotgame

Now those are better download speeds


----------



## Firemedic

airmaxx23 said:


> Anyone else experiencing this or have any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: I figured it out, I forgot to change a setting in TiBu.


What was the setting you changed?...This is happening to me too


----------



## ronnieruff

igotgame said:


> 2.2 Download going pretty slow for me


22% kinda slow

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## itstee

there we go.. its going fast now.


----------



## Izord

How do you change camera resolutions? Is this a problem with ICS or with this ROM? Am I missing something?


----------



## igotgame

DT

Any change log for 2.2?


----------



## BlackDobe

I apologize if this has already been asked but is anyone else able to use the pull-down to unlock the phone? I'm running 2.1 with no mods & when I wake the phone up I am able to use the pull down to select settings & unlock the phone or activate anything the pull down can do. Not sure if I did something but I was using Google Music & when I got home I was able to unlock w/o using the unlock.


----------



## droidth3ory

That was the first download on the new VPS... He had no idea. lol Another link from my server is up also.


----------



## yoyoche

At 40% after 21 minutes


----------



## 2defmouze

BlackDobe said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked but is anyone else able to use the pull-down to unlock the phone? I'm running 2.1 with no mods & when I wake the phone up I am able to use the pull down to select settings & unlock the phone or activate anything the pull down can do. Not sure if I did something but I was using Google Music & when I got home I was able to unlock w/o using the unlock.


Thats ICS.,.as long as it doesn't bypass any password lock or whatever you have, then its fine.


----------



## Redflea

Downloaded a 118gb file completely, started after 2.2...which is still snailing along maybe 25%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dnoyeb

droidth3ory said:


> That was the first download on the new VPS... He had no idea. lol Another link from my server is up also.


ahh much better. thanks


----------



## wrightperspective

Do we need to wipe everything before going to 2.2 or just cache and dalvik? Please say just cache and dalvik.


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> That was the first download on the new VPS... He had no idea. lol Another link from my server is up also.


Second link is lightning... still got 45 minutes left on the VPS download time to cancel...


----------



## gbdesai

wrightperspective said:


> Do we need to wipe everything before going to 2.2 or just cache and dalvik? Please say just cache and dalvik.


He said Cache, Dalvik, AND System...


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

mine went quick.. .about 1.1mb/s ... now to install..


----------



## yoyoche

Th3ory any checksum?


----------



## intangibleDroid

Anyone have a list of changes?


----------



## Rootuser3.0

yoyoche said:


> At 40% after 21 minutes


stop watching porn on 4g lte









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

Been at the beach all day...is there a 2.2 change log?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## atleecs

gbdesai said:


> Second link is lightning... still got 45 minutes left on the VPS download time to cancel...


Ya, I'm getting ~15Kb/s on my ~0.3Mbps connection! Good thing it's bed time.


----------



## sprovo

been reading this forum for a long time, thought its time to register. and ill add im all booted up in 2.2 and just got a random reboot :-\. i dont think my phone is a big fan of imos rom


----------



## itstee

wrightperspective said:


> Do we need to wipe everything before going to 2.2 or just cache and dalvik? Please say just cache and dalvik.


dalvik, cache and system at least


----------



## gonzlobo

Didn't see a link. Was the OP updated?


----------



## Izord

Is there any way to change camera resolutions?

Thanks Izord.


----------



## vinzky

very smooth...i kinda like this one the best. 2.2 rocks. now let me check the batt life. thanks DT!


----------



## itstee

gonzlobo said:


> Didn't see a link. Was the OP updated?


nope its on his twitter


----------



## itstee

i like this one! 2.2 is nice so far..


----------



## itstee

Thanks DT,

for you hard work


----------



## wideopn11

Functionally it seems solid, I'm not a fan of the soft key layout it seems geared toward having the phone in your right hand.


----------



## explamphibian

V2.2 test build out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

I like the new soft key alignment. Seems pretty damn smooth too. No full wipe either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Izord

Can anyoone check if they can change camera resolutions? thanks


----------



## wrightperspective

itstee said:


> dalvik, cache and system at least


System? Does that mean wipe data or just mount system?


----------



## itstee

wrightperspective said:


> System? Does that mean wipe data or just mount system?


it just wipes the system.. your data will still be there


----------



## sprovo

ok so my phone cant handle the voltages that are there in 2.2 with imo. as soon as i hit apply i get a freeze and reboot. next step would to be raise the voltage or skip right to another kernel?


----------



## bowtieduece

Thanks DT! I just recently added you on my twitter, found it on the website.. There is no link for mastur mynd btw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

wrightperspective said:


> Do we need to wipe everything before going to 2.2 or just cache and dalvik? Please say just cache and dalvik.


Its best.. But no matter waht.. You ALWAYS Format SYSTEM


----------



## wrightperspective

itstee said:


> it just wipes the system.. your data will still be there


Right...but is that the format/system option or something else? I don't see a wipe system option.


----------



## itstee

wrightperspective said:


> Right...but is that the format/system option or something else? I don't see a wipe system option.


its in mount section, then format/system


----------



## djdlite512

Guys, we have 4G you know...download the file over your phone!


----------



## droidth3ory

sprovo said:


> ok so my phone cant handle the voltages that are there in 2.2 with imo. as soon as i hit apply i get a freeze and reboot. next step would to be raise the voltage or skip right to another kernel?


Bump it up.. It is UV'ed out of the box.


----------



## wrightperspective

itstee said:


> its in mount section, then format/system


Thanks homie!


----------



## droidth3ory

wrightperspective said:


> Right...but is that the format/system option or something else? I don't see a wipe system option.


Under Mount and Storage


----------



## zlrenner

The 4-softkey seems to be showing "TTY" instead of the search button in landscape mode.

Otherwise, all good so far.


----------



## gorexinfx

droidth3ory said:


> I have 2.2 ready... You guys wanna test it? Twitter. Link will be live for 15 mins. NO MIRRORS,


WTF. I was at the gym. Make it live again! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

Bummer, was downloading but the link was killed. Guess I'll wait for it to appear in the OP. Also I wonder what's different since i'm already running imo's exp3 kernel.


----------



## ryan

2.2 is SCREAMING fast! Definitely like the new soft keys also. Noticed CM Settings and Trebuchet are under System Settings now.


----------



## itstee

djdlite512 said:


> Guys, we have 4G you know...download the file over your phone!


 lol i don't.. i've been without 4g for the whole day so far. i'll be lucky to get 3g. 3g been going in and out on me.. wish verizon would fix it


----------



## jtpterp

wot said:


> Bummer, was downloading but the link was killed. Guess I'll wait for it to appear in the OP. Also I wonder what's different since i'm already running imo's exp3 kernel.


Same :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> Been at the beach all day...is there a 2.2 change log?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No change log yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

I like the new notification widget pulldown icons but am not a big fan of the softkey layout changes.

Runs great though!


----------



## runandhide05

dpaine88 said:


> I like the new notification widget pulldown icons but am not a big fan of the softkey layout changes.
> 
> Runs great though!


Should be able to flash one of my mods over it, haven't gotten a chance to test


----------



## Cmo220

dpaine88 said:


> I like the new notification widget pulldown icons but am not a big fan of the softkey layout changes.
> 
> Runs great though!


I was about to say the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

dpaine88 said:


> I like the new notification widget pulldown icons but am not a big fan of the softkey layout changes.
> 
> Runs great though!


Yep.


----------



## gbdesai

ryan said:


> 2.2 is SCREAMING fast! Definitely like the new soft keys also. Noticed CM Settings and Trebuchet are under System Settings now.


Absolutely LOVE the new softkey config with home on the left and context-sensitive menu on left too!


----------



## sprovo

is there a chance of getting a mod to remove the search bar and use it as widget space with 1% circle mod and the awesome soft keys all in one nice bundle


----------



## itstee

i like the new layout of the soft keys.


----------



## KlugN

I have this beast downloaded but I've got a friend on her way over and I can't flash my phone because she has to call me when she gets here. I'm pretty sure I'm going to make her sit and wait for me to do this when she gets here out of spite. I want to see the new soft key layout!!!


----------



## wera750

Successfully flashed without wiping data... just sayn...


----------



## AlpineM3

Who up for staying up all night and bugging the ish out of DT to make the link live for another 15 min's?!?!?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

anyone on irc wanna send me the 2.2 file? i'll be your bff!


----------



## euphoriq

Download link coming back up anytime soon?..


----------



## hawgpapa

I may be hallucinating, but this seems to be the fastest, smoothest build I have experienced to date... Sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

I never use the search softkey, but would it be possible to add a softkey for the app-drawer instead? This way we could free up a spot on the dock for something and still keep things minimal! Just a thought.


----------



## sprovo

niugnep said:


> I never use the search softkey, but would it be possible to add a softkey for the app-drawer instead? This way we could free up a spot on the dock for something and still keep things minimal! Just a thought.


im interested


----------



## Skilover

dhy8386 said:


> Hotness


Is one of those 4 keys the "menu" key? On the old Androids there was always a key with the 4 little dots that was menu. Now that key is 3 horizontal dots, but I notice in these screen shots it's missing, and what's there is the "find" key.


----------



## euphoriq

Someone should pm me a download link


----------



## droidth3ory

hawgpapa said:


> I may be hallucinating, but this seems to be the fastest, smoothest build I have experienced to date... Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good to hear... I dug into the system on this one smoothing out and speed things up. Few small things I want to do before the release.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

niugnep said:


> I never use the search softkey, but would it be possible to add a softkey for the app-drawer instead? This way we could free up a spot on the dock for something and still keep things minimal! Just a thought.


What I want is to be sure there's always a menu key--more useful than search by far.


----------



## anon.

yes



Skilover said:


> Is one of those 4 keys the "menu" key? On the old Androids there was always a key with the 4 little dots that was menu. Now that key is 3 horizontal dots, but I notice in these screen shots it's missing, and what's there is the "find" key.


----------



## djdlite512

Is 2.2 180 mbs? making sure i have the complete file.


----------



## jetski

itstee said:


> i like the new layout of the soft keys.


+1


----------



## Fatsix

djdlite512 said:


> Is 2.2 180 mbs? making sure i have the complete file.


180.27 mb









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

Damn I can't believe I missed out on the new build. Can anyone care to send me a link via email?


----------



## hawgpapa

djdlite512 said:


> Is 2.2 180 mbs? making sure i have the complete file.


Yes, it is... 180.27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rwpurp

On 2.2 the search bar button is always present on the lockscreen.

Also, I would love to see a way to have the menu button on the right-hand side again if possible as currently it makes things uncomfortable when I have to use one hand.

(whyidsaybar? )


----------



## Skilover

Fatsix said:


> 180.27 mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


2.2???


----------



## Skilover

How do I get 2.2??


----------



## droidth3ory

There are few thing I want to get in and handled. It will be released tomorrow.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

OK DT--As long as we're at it, I had my issue with the transition from Wifi to 3g/4g again tonight. It almost seems as if 3g/4g comes and goes--I always have voice service, but there are times that data just disappears. Wifi always works, but I think my issue isn't the transition, it's that 3/4g comes and goes. Never had this happen on this phone with your prior roms, or any others.


----------



## ugapug

I missed out on it, but as a lefty, I really would prefer you NOT move the menu button to the right side


----------



## wideopn11

Skilover said:


> How do I get 2.2??


Reading answers most questions.


----------



## gbdesai

rwpurp said:


> On 2.2 the search bar is always present on the lockscreen.
> 
> Also, I would love to see a way to have the menu button on the right-hand side again if possible as currently it makes things uncomfortable when I have to use one hand.


I don't see it, but I do use facelock...

UPDATE: Oh you mean the search icon at the bottom, yes I see that, in the Theme section I saw that RunandHide said he and DT were working on it...


----------



## igotgame

How about an option to show the menu button/not show it/pick which side to show it on


----------



## ugapug

Verizon has been having data issues all day/night. It's probably not your phone.


----------



## AlpineM3

Skilover said:


> OK DT--As long as we're at it, I had my issue with the transition from Wifi to 3g/4g again tonight. It almost seems as if 3g/4g comes and goes--I always have voice service, but there are times that data just disappears. Wifi always works, but I think my issue isn't the transition, it's that 3/4g comes and goes. Never had this happen on this phone with your prior roms, or any others.


Could be Verizon's nationwide outage that has been going on today....more than likely not ROM related

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

DT

Seems really snappy, from initial boot. Restoring now but feels good so far.


----------



## igotgame

Meh..don't like the 4 keys...I never use the Search function. I am going to try and flash my blue 3 keys with % in the battery now.


----------



## Skilover

wideopn11 said:


> Reading answers most questions.


Must have missed it, love. I've gone back a ways, I already thought of that,









Edit: I did finally find it, the speed at which we are ripping through pages on this thread is scary! Academic, anyhow, since it was a 15min drop.


----------



## itstee

AlpineM3 said:


> Could be Verizon's nationwide outage that has been going on today....more than likely not ROM related
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## dpaine88

Once I installed the batt% mod, it got the soft keys back to how I prefered it with just 3.


----------



## igotgame

dpaine88 said:


> Once I installed the batt% mod, it got the soft keys back to how I prefered it with just 3.


Same here..got my 3 soft keys in the blue with percent in the battery.


----------



## Skilover

AlpineM3 said:


> Could be Verizon's nationwide outage that has been going on today....more than likely not ROM related
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Didn't realize V was having issues, again. Well, that certainly would explain it, as long as only 3g/4g and not voice are impacted.


----------



## igotgame

I would like to try the InteractiveX in this new kernel since it cuts off one of the CPU's when the screen goes off, but last time it gave me a BSOD when I tried it.


----------



## Melchizadek

wideopn11 said:


> Reading answers most questions.


400 pages long and that's your answer. Not really looking for gratitude are you?


----------



## jakebites

If you flash an old mod, it will overwrite changes in code if made in new releases in the framework and/or systemui. Which basically downgrades that part of your rom...


----------



## Redflea

FB contact sync working for anyone? Doesn't appear to work for me. Fresh install of FB and no data restored.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

DT: Picking up on a few posts made earlier, if there's anyway you can add some font changer support to some version of this rom that would be great. It shouldn't be that hard to change fonts on an Android phone, but there's something about ICS that prevents it--possibly limited to Roboto Bold, as opposed to book. The developers of the font apps seem to be able to do little from their end (I've spoken to all of them). It's something in the OS.


----------



## igotgame

Nice..InteractiveX is working for me in 2.2.

For those that don't know here is the explanation of InteractiveX in v3 of this kernel:

_With interactiveX V2 (for gnexus), things are a bit different, since gnexus has built-in support for screen-off-max-freq for all its governors. I took the new interactive code in gnexus, added early_suspend support (screen off/on trigger), and then added logic to the code so the governor uses the phone's built-in hotplugging capability to turn off cpu1 when screen is off (and then turn it back on when screen comes back on)._


----------



## jakebites

InteractiveX(v2) is great! Hot plug + interactive wins


----------



## gearsofwar

So the 2.2 release are we still getting the same kernel because I really love they way the 2.1 runs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

gearsofwar said:


> So the 2.2 release are we still getting the same kernel because I really love they way the 2.1 runs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


We are getting version 3 of that kernel, which contains the very nice InteractiveX V2 governer I posted about above.


----------



## dpaine88

gearsofwar said:


> So the 2.2 release are we still getting the same kernel because I really love they way the 2.1 runs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its the latest experimental build of the same kernel as 2.1


----------



## jess086

Just so u know dt faux's new kernal is the shit


----------



## droidkevlar

Redflea said:


> So the 2.2 release are we still getting the same kernel because I really love they way the 2.1 runs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Guys, I have created a FAQ thread with DT's permission. Lets try to keep these types of things over there so its easier to search through here esp when he releases something new. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13538-questions-axi0m-faq/


----------



## yoyoche

Th3ory very smooth for me after my restore. I confirm the search soft key on the lock screen. I like the cyanogen settings in the settings menu as well.


----------



## itstee

my phone doesn't like interactiveX


----------



## relkma

OK. Probably gonna sound like I have OCD , but I gotta ask.  how come the permanent search bar doesn't have the word "Google" in it anymore? Liked the looks of it much better with that there. Looks sorta generic without it IMO.. btw not complaining here - just asking cause this rom and kernel absolutely ROCK!!! Thanks dt and keep up the amazing work!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

Can I request taking out all of the sound tweaks in next release? They are what is keeping me from flashing past 1.9, but it seems like I'm the only person who is against it.


----------



## bdrsvt

Facebook sync is a nice addition. Does anyone know why the contact pics look fine in the contact list but when you click on a contact the closer image looks blurred and pixelated? Anyway to fix this?


----------



## wera750

If anyone would like, I made myself a temporary blackened theme by kanging masturmynd's hon3yscr3am, until he puts out the new version for 2.2. I will upload and share


----------



## dunndada

same here



relkma said:


> OK. Probably gonna sound like I have OCD , but I gotta ask.  how come the permanent search bar doesn't have the word "Google" in it anymore? Liked the looks of it much better with that there. Looks sorta generic without it IMO.. btw not complaining here - just asking cause this rom and kernel absolutely ROCK!!! Thanks dt and keep up the amazing work!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dunndada

same here



itstee said:


> my phone doesn't like interactiveX


----------



## igotgame

My phone didn't like interactive x on 2.1, but it works fine so far on 2.2. I have made no voltage changes an using 180-1200mhz... no overclocking

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

sprovo said:


> is there a chance of getting a mod to remove the search bar and use it as widget space with 1% circle mod and the awesome soft keys all in one nice bundle


Have you seen this? I'm a fan
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0m-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidaho

Trying not to judge... but is it really that hard to spell kernel?

C'Mon man!

K-E-R-N-E-L


----------



## itzAstonish

Everything is running great DT, but I'm having a problem with my camera. I noticed it today when I went to use it it says "app not installed."

Does anyone have an app for the 4.0.3 stock camera?

Thanks


----------



## dgwood12

Hey all, first off i'd like to thank droidth3ory for the rom and all of his hard work. Runs great on my phone and I appreciate what you've done. Now i'm not quite sure where to direct bug reports so I figured I would post one here. I was doing some organizing with my contacts yesterday and noticed a strange bug. When adding a date to a contact such as a birthday or anniversary the typical "Ok" or "Save" button (or whatever it usually says) shows something strange on this rom. It says "A large number of SMS messages are being". I'm assuming this is just purely an aesthetic bug as the button still functioned property but I still found it very strange and am quite curious what the rest of the sentence that is cut off says... I checked my girlfriends phone since hers is stock to see if the problem was ICS but hers was normal. I'm on 2.1, kernel that came with it and have not applied any mods or made any changes to the rom. I have included a screenshot to show what I am experiencing. I'm not sure if its the rom or 4.0.3 but I figured i'd start out reporting it here first.


----------



## guitardedhero

itzAstonish said:


> Everything is running great DT, but I'm having a problem with my camera. I noticed it today when I went to use it it says "app not installed."
> 
> Does anyone have an app for the 4.0.3 stock camera?
> 
> Thanks


My camera works.fine from lockscreen and app drawer but not from a homescreen.


----------



## Cyber Warrior

One thing I would love to see if you could DT... is to be able to use the screen space from where the Google search bar is removed. Same as the Nova Launcher but have it built into the ROM.


----------



## miamifin33

Thats kinda freaky. Id like to know what thats all about as well. I see the same thing.



dgwood12 said:


> Hey all, first off i'd like to thank droidth3ory for the rom and all of his hard work. Runs great on my phone and I appreciate what you've done. Now i'm not quite sure where to direct bug reports so I figured I would post one here. I was doing some organizing with my contacts yesterday and noticed a strange bug. When adding a date to a contact such as a birthday or anniversary the typical "Ok" or "Save" button (or whatever it usually says) shows something strange on this rom. It says "A large number of SMS messages are being". I'm assuming this is just purely an aesthetic bug as the button still functioned property but I still found it very strange and am quite curious what the rest of the sentence that is cut off says... I checked my girlfriends phone since hers is stock to see if the problem was ICS but hers was normal. I'm on 2.1, kernel that came with it and have not applied any mods or made any changes to the rom. I have included a screenshot to show what I am experiencing. I'm not sure if its the rom or 4.0.3 but I figured i'd start out reporting it here first.


as do

ding some organizing with my contacts yesterday and noticed a strange bug. When adding a date to a contact such as a birthday or anniversary the typical "Ok" or "Save" button (or whatever it usually says) shows something strange on this rom. It says "A large number of SMS messages are being". I'm assuming this is just purely an aesthetic bug as the button still functioned property but I still found it very strange and am quite curious what the rest of the sentence that is cut off says... I checked my girlfriends phone since hers is stock to see if the problem was ICS but hers was normal. I'm on 2.1, kernel that came with it and have not applied any mods or made any changes to the rom. I have included a screenshot to show what I am experiencing. I'm not sure if its the rom or 4.0.3 but I figured i'd start out reporting it here first.









[/quote]


----------



## Synaptic13

Sweet score 2.1...1350 hotplug...go launcher finally running smooth...thx DT;-)

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## itzAstonish

Cyber Warrior said:


> One thing I would love to see if you could DT... is to be able to use the screen space from where the Google search bar is removed. Same as the Nova Launcher but have it built into the ROM.


Actually yea, same. Has DT taken note of this? Any fix?


----------



## PaulG1488

wil318466 said:


> Can I request taking out all of the sound tweaks in next release? They are what is keeping me from flashing past 1.9, but it seems like I'm the only person who is against it.


Yes you are may I ask why that is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rltodd

Finally! Tapatalk letting me post on this forum. Been following this rom and forum string since page 1. Absolutely love it. I am curious how we get Axiom 2.2. I don't see it available in this forum. DT, thx for your fabulous work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wil318466

PaulG1488 said:


> Yes you are may I ask why that is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


it changed the way music sounded in my car.


----------



## stashtrey

'Let's Mount this B*tch'

lmao!


----------



## itstee

rltodd said:


> Finally! Tapatalk letting me post on this forum. Been following this rom and forum string since page 1. Absolutely love it. I am curious how we get Axiom 2.2. I don't see it available in this forum. DT, thx for your fabulous work!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


it was only available for download via his twitter for a short period of time. he will release when he is ready. I think he said tomorrow, which today.


----------



## Skilover

wera750 said:


> If anyone would like, I made myself a temporary blackened theme by kanging masturmynd's hon3yscr3am, until he puts out the new version for 2.2. I will upload and share


I love the blackened theme.


----------



## rltodd

itstee said:


> it was only available for download via his twitter for a short period of time. he will release when he is ready. I think he said tomorrow, which today.


OK. Thx for the response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stashtrey

What launcher are most of you running on this?

This phone has consumed my entire existence the last week. I told my girlfriend this evening that I would get up tomorrow, shower and leave the house to do some errands and 'stuff' that doesn't involve sitting on this forum with my laptop and playing with my phone.

However... if I wake up and 2.2 is ready to roll.... that plan can easily be reworked.


----------



## idle0095

I hear auto restore is fixed.


----------



## salem

niugnep said:


> I never use the search softkey, but would it be possible to add a softkey for the app-drawer instead? This way we could free up a spot on the dock for something and still keep things minimal! Just a thought.


I use nova launcher. There is an option in settings to do this.


----------



## wot

relkma said:


> OK. Probably gonna sound like I have OCD , but I gotta ask.  how come the permanent search bar doesn't have the word "Google" in it anymore? Liked the looks of it much better with that there. Looks sorta generic without it IMO.. btw not complaining here - just asking cause this rom and kernel absolutely ROCK!!! Thanks dt and keep up the amazing work!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## itstee

*edit* wait i did not fix it.. for those with 2.2 , do you guys ahve the search soft icon in the lockscreen or is it just mine?


----------



## NiteQwill

idle0095 said:


> I hear auto restore is fixed.


That would be so awesome.

Interested to see 2.2 with the new kernel. I'm still getting terrible battery life on this thing.


----------



## wot

Since 2.2 isn't coming until later, can someone post screenshots of the notification buttons and softkeys? Thanks in advance


----------



## wot

Skilover said:


> I love the blackened theme.


I'm not sure I'll like the blackened theme, so hopefully the mod to restore the stock style will be compatible.

Sent from my Gnexus


----------



## vinzky

DT...can u include the fix for the contact widget on your next update. I still see the bug on 2.2. Btw...greatness!


----------



## dhy8386

jakebites said:


> InteractiveX(v2) is great! Hot plug + interactive wins


Fwiw i believe Faux said setcpu doesn't switch between two governors when one is hot plug. Not implemented yet.


----------



## Nandrew

2.2 screenies.


----------



## Izord

guitardedhero said:


> My camera works.fine from lockscreen and app drawer but not from a homescreen.


Can you adjust resolutions on your camera? I'm stuck on 5MP.


----------



## Nandrew

Status bar widgets.


----------



## Nandrew

Settings


----------



## mrchambo

Not to be nitpicking, but the word Performance on the CM Settings Tab is misspelled. It reads Performace...just FYI, DT...on 2.2

jc


----------



## gearsofwar

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 13388
> 
> 
> Sweet score 2.1...1350 hotplug...go launcher finally running smooth...thx DT;-)
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Here's mine on 1.42









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ihierbal

Izord said:


> Can you adjust resolutions on your camera? I'm stuck on 5MP.


I'm able to adjust resolution perfectly fine.


----------



## anaphora68

DT - is it possible to remove the softkey mod you have on 2.2? I prefer the stock ICS layout...otherwise, I love it. I'll use it as my daily driver once the softkeys are out.


----------



## Halo

Izord said:


> Can you adjust resolutions on your camera? I'm stuck on 5MP.


I just checked mine. I'm on ZYGOT3 2.0 and I'm stuck on "< 5mp" I'm unable to change it.


----------



## Iceman0803

Halo said:


> I just checked mine. I'm on ZYGOT3 2.0 and I'm stuck on "< 5mp" I'm unable to change it.


That setting is stuck for me as well, not only on this ROM but I noticed it when I was running stock 4.0.2 also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Halo said:


> I just checked mine. I'm on ZYGOT3 2.0 and I'm stuck on "< 5mp" I'm unable to change it.


Lol... GNEX has a 5MP camera guys.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

Hmmm. Do you think this is because the Camera on the device is 5mp?
Damn it you beat me to it...lol


----------



## juicemane

lol


----------



## Halo

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... GNEX has a 5MP camera guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well that explains it. lmao I was used to having the 8mp on my Charge.


----------



## droidth3ory

That is some funny shit right there. Lol.

My popcorn maker isn't working on 2.2. Sir, it doesn't come with a popcorn maker.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

runandhide05 said:


> guys if you missed your four keys i have several now with different orders too
> 
> more mods in op
> four keys blue or white with either
> BHRS or RHBS


RHBS, blue, sounds tempting. But right now I've got (someone else's) 4key blue with the three dot settings key on BOTH sides. That's the key I use most, and being ambidextrous, having it on both sides is a real convenience! Am I the only one who likes that key?


----------



## Halo

At least I got my r-tard moment out of the way first thing this morning. I'm going to blame it on not having enough coffee.


----------



## dhy8386

Halo said:


> Well that explains it. lmao I was used to having the 8mp on my Charge.


Yeh but on most phones i have used, you can set the resolution lower if you dont want the higher sized files. Why is there even a toggle there if you cant set it to 1MP or 3MP?


----------



## jblade

Will the soft keys be optional? I like the original order and layout and the non search ones better :-/


----------



## dvation

dhy8386 said:


> Yeh but on most phones i have used, you can set the resolution lower if you dont want the higher sized files. Why is there even a toggle there if you cant set it to 1MP or 3MP?


There is: qvga, vga, 1.3m, 2m, 3m and 5m


----------



## franzie3

droidth3ory said:


> That is some funny shit right there. Lol.
> 
> My popcorn maker isn't working on 2.2. Sir, it doesn't come with a popcorn maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Why not doesn't 2.2 come with extra butter


----------



## TEK112

deaffob said:


> Is anyone having this problem where you lose 4G and get 3G when it's low battery?


Is this all of the time or when you posted this yesterday? Yesterday Verizon lost data services to 4G devices for almost 2 hours depending on where you lived. In Philadelphia the outage was about an hour.


----------



## yoyoche

dhy8386 said:


> Yeh but on most phones i have used, you can set the resolution lower if you dont want the higher sized files. Why is there even a toggle there if you cant set it to 1MP or 3MP?


Use the '<' to select


----------



## AceNJ

Is there anyway to restore the 4.0.2 camera where it keeps auto focusing so when you take the picture it takes advantage of the fast shutter? I get that 4.0.3 is deemed "better" by some but I prefer the speed of 4.0.2 when I need to take pictures of my fast moving kid!


----------



## 2defmouze

AceNJ said:


> Is there anyway to restore the 4.0.2 camera where it keeps auto focusing so when you take the picture it takes advantage of the fast shutter? I get that 4.0.3 is deemed "better" by some but I prefer the speed of 4.0.2 when I need to take pictures of my fast moving kid!


The 4.0.3 camera can be every bit as quick. Touch the screen to focus on something, give it 1 sec, take picture. Still does it instantly most of the time unless it wants to refocus, in which case the extra half second shouldn't reallly bother you


----------



## slickbmw

Anyone else have issues with Facebook sync? It doesn't work on my Galaxy Nexus. I check the option in the FB app and also make sure it is set to sync in accounts and sync, yet no profile pictures link to my contacts or status updates. I'm on 2.1 . Anyone have this issue and can help me resolve?


----------



## terryharrison

jblade said:


> Will the soft keys be optional? I like the original order and layout and the non search ones better :-/


I like the new key layout DT posted a few pages back.


----------



## 2defmouze

slickbmw said:


> Anyone else have issues with Facebook sync? It doesn't work on my Galaxy Nexus. I check the option in the FB app and also make sure it is set to sync in accounts and sync, yet no profile pictures link to my contacts or status updates. I'm on 2.1 . Anyone have this issue and can help me resolve?


Couple things to try:
1. Under Settings > Accounts and Sync > Tap the Sync Circle next to FB to make it start syncing again.
2. Clear FB cache and data. Then sign in again and try syncing.
3. Clear the cache and data, uninstall it, boot into recovery, wipe dalvik (cache too for good measure), reboot, install from market and try again.
EDIT: Note these are not steps.. try each separately, then the next one if the first didn't work








Also (Important from my experience) when doing its first sync, while its underway try to just leave it open and put the phone down for a few minutes. I've found that sometimes when the pics don't sync properly it seems very much like it has to do with it getting interrupted (she can be a fidgety one). Let it do its thing a while and see if that works with any of those suggestions.


----------



## bjanow

So the black theme, Nova launcher, circle batt and any other mod breaks the rom as designed correct?(2.2b) I flashed in that order but will now try to leave out the black theme and do it again. I can't stand the search bar and the real estate it uses even when hidden so it will be Nova launcher. I'm hoping that to get all the new features of 2.2 I will not be stuck with that screen.


----------



## gearsofwar

So when is this going to be out for us that missed the testing version?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## slickbmw

Thanks 2defmouze, I've tried #1 with no luck, but will try those options as well. I'll let you know if successful. Thanks for your help! PS. Release 2.2 please haha I want it!


----------



## 2defmouze

bjanow said:


> So the black theme, Nova launcher, circle batt and any other mod breaks the rom as designed correct?(2.2b) I flashed in that order but will now try to leave out the black theme and do it again. I can't stand the search bar and the real estate it uses even when hidden so it will be Nova launcher. I'm hoping that to get all the new features of 2.2 I will not be stuck with that screen.


Maybe silly question... but when you say you flashed in that order, I'm assuming you rebooted between flashing, correct? You don't want to flash any of those things in the same recovery session, do each separately.


----------



## yoyoche

slickbmw said:


> Anyone else have issues with Facebook sync? It doesn't work on my Galaxy Nexus. I check the option in the FB app and also make sure it is set to sync in accounts and sync, yet no profile pictures link to my contacts or status updates. I'm on 2.1 . Anyone have this issue and can help me resolve?


I use Haxsync. It's in the market and I get higher resolutions pics with it.


----------



## bjanow

2defmouze said:


> Maybe silly question... but when you say you flashed in that order, I'm assuming you rebooted between flashing, correct? You don't want to flash any of those things in the same recovery session, do each separately.


Yes, reboot after each flash.

Edit: Nova does not break it. I'll wait for the blue / circle batt to get updated.


----------



## 2defmouze

yoyoche said:


> I use Haxsync. It's in the market and I get higher resolutions pics with it.


Yeah +1 to that.. I've been thinking of going back to using Haxsync, worked more reliably and the pics were much sharper


----------



## wh33ls

so the links to the blackened theme and 1% mod seem to be down. is there another source?


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> So when is this going to be out for us that missed the testing version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Later today DT said


----------



## skiddingus

I see several posts regarding battery life being poor. I can't disagree more. It is excellent on my phone. After finally being on the same rom for more than 24 hours, I can see that it is excellent. I'm running a nearly "stock" 2.1 and have several widgets running. My frequency range is 180 to 1200mhz. I have LTE disabled at my house, GPS turned on and wifi on. My phone is only using about 1 1/2% per hour on standby. I should be able to easily get over 2 days on standby. (extended 2100 battery also) Great work DT!!!


----------



## 2defmouze

skiddingus said:


> I see several posts regarding battery life being poor. I can't disagree more. It is excellent on my phone. After finally being on the same rom for more than 24 hours, I can see that it is excellent. I'm running a nearly "stock" 2.1 and have several widgets running. My frequency range is 180 to 1200mhz. I have LTE disabled at my house, GPS turned on and wifi on. My phone is only using about 1 1/2% per hour on standby. I should be able to easily get over 2 days on standby. (extended 2100 battery also) Great work DT!!!


Dude you ain't kidding, battery life is great if you set your phone up right and maybe tweak the voltage settings a bit. I didn't do anything hardcore with them but I love my batt life. Tested it overnight the past 2 nights...
1. On 4G all night, lost between 1-2% per hour... very acceptable.
2. On Wifi all night, lost LESS THAN 1% per hour over 9 hours... thats just money right there


----------



## slickbmw

Just curious, are most people using setcpu for setting up their overclocking/underclocking? Just wanted to make sure before I spend a couple bucks on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dgraphics2009

Been using this since last night. I not only like the functionality, I love it. I am using this with JBMv22 mods. With almost 8 hours unplugged I was still at 81 percent which was great.


----------



## 2defmouze

slickbmw said:


> Just curious, are most people using setcpu for setting up their overclocking/underclocking? Just wanted to make sure before I spend a couple bucks on it. Thanks in advance!


Yes, well worth the couple bucks IMHO


----------



## Redflea

jesssiii said:


> RHBS, blue, sounds tempting. But right now I've got (someone else's) 4key blue with the three dot settings key on BOTH sides. That's the key I use most, and being ambidextrous, having it on both sides is a real convenience! Am I the only one who likes that key?


Yes, that is the best IMHO, having them there consistently makes for the best usability/convenience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bjanow

2defmouze said:


> Yes, well worth the couple bucks IMHO


Totally agree. There are three apps you need to buy imo. Root Explorer, Titanium Backup, and Setcpu.

As for battery, with wifi this rom / kernel (2.2) is by far the best I've seen on any android phone I've owned. Now 4G is quite another story, but no fault of the rom.


----------



## jblade

terryharrison said:


> I like the new key layout DT posted a few pages back.


I understand that YOU like that layout... but also understand that not everyone has the same tastes









The current method of mods/customization lets everyone be happy.


----------



## terryharrison

jblade said:


> I understand that YOU like that layout... but also understand that not everyone has the same tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current method of mods/customization lets everyone be happy.


I understand, it's all good.


----------



## rdoanecu

Since I've installed AXI0M 2.1 and restored user apps with data I haven't gotten any updates in the Market. I've tried clearing data and uninstalling updates from the Market. I've also used the Market doctor in Titanium with no luck. Any suggestions? When 2.2 is released later today, should I just re-download and install apps from the Market? Thanks in advance.


----------



## akellar

rdoanecu said:


> Since I've installed AXI0M 2.1 and restored user apps with data I haven't gotten any updates in the Market. I've tried clearing data and uninstalling updates from the Market. I've also used the Market doctor in Titanium with no luck. Any suggestions? When 2.2 is released later today, should I just re-download and install apps from the Market? Thanks in advance.


How do you know you just haven't had any app updates?


----------



## wideopn11

rdoanecu said:


> Since I've installed AXI0M 2.1 and restored user apps with data I haven't gotten any updates in the Market. I've tried clearing data and uninstalling updates from the Market. I've also used the Market doctor in Titanium with no luck. Any suggestions? When 2.2 is released later today, should I just re-download and install apps from the Market? Thanks in advance.


Make sure you FC the market in addition to clearing data.


----------



## mfish123

jess086 said:


> Just so u know dt faux's new kernal is the shit


I've been eyeing this kernel too. What, in your opinion, makes it better than the imo kernel included in this ROM?


----------



## mfish123

wil318466 said:


> Can I request taking out all of the sound tweaks in next release? They are what is keeping me from flashing past 1.9, but it seems like I'm the only person who is against it.


+1..... I have a 2K stereo system in my car and have been using my ipod touch. I'm gonna make the switch to using my phone to provide music to my head unit over the weekend and will be feeding the audio over blue tooth or via the headphone jack to the head unit (whichever sounds better).

I can't hear the sound differences (from 1.9 to 2.0 and 2.1) on the phone's little speaker but my stereo shines with high quality music sources but since its so high fidelity, any imperfections in the audio source will be audible. I really want to get the best sound quality from the phone.

Maybe, baked into the ROM, the sound can be untouched and for those that want to tweak on the phone they can grab volume+ or one of the many equalizers from the market. That way everyone is happy. Thanks for considering this request.


----------



## rdoanecu

wideopn11 said:


> How do you know you just haven't had any app updates?


I thought this was the case, especially through the holiday weekend. However, not having updates for quite a while made me wonder. Hence why I posted to see if anyone else was having the issue. I'll be sure to post if I do get an update.

EDIT: Just got an update for Words With Friends. All is good.


----------



## airmaxx23

The battery life on this has been horrible so far. I did a fresh install and have not installed any additional apps and my battery has dropped 10% in 27 minutes without any phone calls, texting or email, basically just sitting there.


----------



## mfish123

Izord said:


> Can you adjust resolutions on your camera? I'm stuck on 5MP.


I'm on 2.1. To change the mega pixels lower you have to swipe to the left where it says >5mp


----------



## tiny4579

airmaxx23 said:


> The battery life on this has been horrible so far. I did a fresh install and have not installed any additional apps and my battery has dropped 10% in 27 minutes without any phone calls, texting or email, basically just sitting there.


From my experience the first 10% appears to drop the fastest on any ROM. Also if you were charging with the phone on it may not be really 100% when you take it off charger. My advice is don't rate your battery life on the first 10%. Also were you connected to wifi or 3g/4g? And if you were not on wifi was wifi still on? I usually judge battery life from full to 35-40%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhouston10

airmaxx23 said:


> The battery life on this has been horrible so far. I did a fresh install and have not installed any additional apps and my battery has dropped 10% in 27 minutes without any phone calls, texting or email, basically just sitting there.


Two things: have you calibrated battery? Is your LTE on?


----------



## gbdesai

skiddingus said:


> I see several posts regarding battery life being poor. I can't disagree more. It is excellent on my phone. After finally being on the same rom for more than 24 hours, I can see that it is excellent. I'm running a nearly "stock" 2.1 and have several widgets running. My frequency range is 180 to 1200mhz. I have LTE disabled at my house, GPS turned on and wifi on. My phone is only using about 1 1/2% per hour on standby. I should be able to easily get over 2 days on standby. (extended 2100 battery also) Great work DT!!!


Same here. I dropped 8% in hours last night running interactivex on 2.2 from 350 to 1200 undervolted. Wifi on, gps on, lte on... I haven't even had a chance to fully calibrate it yet.

Though I did have a battery pull type black screen lockup while charging it to 100% right before I let itstart the rundown... Hoping it wasn't the interacivex acting up...


----------



## Woohah

> The battery life on this has been horrible so far. I did a fresh install and have not installed any additional apps and my battery has dropped 10% in 27 minutes without any phone calls, texting or email, basically just sitting there.





tiny4579 said:


> From my experience the first 10% appears to drop the fastest on any ROM. Also if you were charging with the phone on it may not be really 100% when you take it off charger. My advice is don't rate your battery life on the first 10%. Also were you connected to wifi or 3g/4g? And if you were not on wifi was wifi still on? I usually judge battery life from full to 35-40%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I agree with what Tiny is saying. That is pretty standard when it comes to any ROM you flash. They all do the same thing and it really boils down to what you have running in the background. Bluetooth, WiFi, 4G, applications that utilize background data checking, Display brightness. Those are all bugaboos when it comes to draining a battery.

My question for Airmaxx:
Have you calibrated your battery?


----------



## dpaine88

airmaxx23 said:


> From my experience the first 10% appears to drop the fastest on any ROM. Also if you were charging with the phone on it may not be really 100% when you take it off charger. My advice is don't rate your battery life on the first 10%. Also were you connected to wifi or 3g/4g? And if you were not on wifi was wifi still on? I usually judge battery life from full to 35-40%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is because of the way the phone charges. When it hits 90%, it starts charging slower and slower till it hits 100% and when it hits 100%, it stops charging completly and lets it drain back down to 90% before charging again.

Despite this, it will show it as 100% regardless so once you start using it , it will drop rapidly as it adjusts to the actual amount of battery. So if you unplug thinking it is at 100% and it is really technically 93%, it will drop very fast to correct itself.

You should notice from 89% and below, you get a much slower drain.


----------



## tiny4579

The battery in all phones these days doesn't need calibration. After wiping stats the software will adjust. When wiping data battery stats will be cleared automatically.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfish123

dgraphics2009 said:


> Been using this since last night. I not only like the functionality, I love it. I am using this with JBMv22 mods. With almost 8 hours unplugged I was still at 81 percent which was great.


Can you please provide a link for JBMv22 mods? I searched rootzwiki directly and google as well and unfortunatley could not find them. Thanks.

EDIT: Nevermind - I found it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12563-mods-jakebitesmodsv22-galaxy-nexus-ltegsm/


----------



## airmaxx23

dpaine88 said:


> This is because of the way the phone charges. When it hits 90%, it starts charging slower and slower till it hits 100% and when it hits 100%, it stops charging completly and lets it drain back down to 90% before charging again.
> 
> Despite this, it will show it as 100% regardless so once you start using it , it will drop rapidly as it adjusts to the actual amount of battery. So if you unplug thinking it is at 100% and it is really technically 93%, it will drop very fast to correct itself.
> 
> You should notice from 89% and below, you get a much slower drain.


Any previous verisons of this rom have not drained as fast from 100-90%, hopefully it just needs to settle in a bit.


----------



## gearsofwar

People that are on 2.2, what kernel did DT have in there? Is it the same kernel that we are using on 2.1? If so, I'm very excited! Love the ROM and the Kernel on 2.1. Best combo eva!


----------



## miamifin33

um how exactly does battery life go UP when it was off the charger the entire time??


----------



## Antob125

mfish123 said:


> Can you please provide a link for JBMv22 mods? I searched rootzwiki directly and google as well and unfortunatley could not find them. Thanks.


It's on rootzwiki in development, same section this thread is in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

gearsofwar said:


> People that are on 2.2, what kernel did DT have in there? Is it the same kernel that we are using on 2.1? If so, I'm very excited! Love the ROM and the Kernel on 2.1. Best combo eva!


 v3


----------



## mrchambo

gearsofwar,

same kernel. Imo's exp 3...

jc

ps I agree best eva!


----------



## sprovo

airmaxx23 said:


> The battery life on this has been horrible so far. I did a fresh install and have not installed any additional apps and my battery has dropped 10% in 27 minutes without any phone calls, texting or email, basically just sitting there.


i havnt been able to figure out my phone either. my phone doesnt run nice with imos kernel so i switched to fauxs and everything is stable. but my battery life isnt good at all. i could go from 100-0 in about 7 hours. i dont get service in my house so i guess that could be a big part of it. but i keep wifi on with auto brightness but everyone does i think.
still trying to get it just right. any ideas?


----------



## EFDisaster

miamifin33 said:


> um how exactly does battery life go UP when it was off the charger the entire time??


I had this happen to me on a rom, yesterday (rhcp) ... maybe it's the kernel reporting funny things... maybe it's reflecting the "learning" it does about the battery in real-time? I don't really understand it, but I think it takes a couple days of drain and charge to get true battery stats.


----------



## miamifin33

EFDisaster said:


> I had this happen to me on a rom, yesterday (rhcp) ... maybe it's the kernel reporting funny things... maybe it's reflecting the "learning" it does about the battery in real-time? I don't really understand it, but I think it takes a couple days of drain and charge to get true battery stats.


It actually made me laugh out loud when I saw it. I've been having issues with very inconsistent battery life, so maybe it is just a reporting problem and like you said, it's learning.


----------



## kevmueller

I never seem to get a couple days of battery drain and charging on DT's roms since there always seems to be an update, not that I am complaining at all!


----------



## gearsofwar

mrchambo said:


> gearsofwar,
> 
> same kernel. Imo's exp 3...
> 
> jc
> 
> ps I agree best eva!


Awesome!!! I really love this rom and kernel mang! I dont even see myself straying away from this. lol


----------



## gearsofwar

Does battery issues really in loves DT's rom? I've been seeing a lot of battery discussion. Just weird....


----------



## gearsofwar

After I had mine settled in for a couple of days, my battery is now better. Maybe stop flashing roms and let the rom settle and battery settle......just sayin....


----------



## Woohah

gearsofwar said:


> After I had mine settled in for a couple of days, my battery is now better. Maybe stop flashing roms and let the rom settle and battery settle......just sayin....


Normally that is the way it goes. Take a couple of days for the phone to learn whats going on and how you are using it. Im starting to see better battery life myself after 3 days. Just be patient everyone. It will get better!


----------



## sc0rch3d

404 error when trying to download the ROM. downloading from mirror is DOG SLOW (~30min)


----------



## skiddingus

slickbmw said:


> Just curious, are most people using setcpu for setting up their overclocking/underclocking? Just wanted to make sure before I spend a couple bucks on it. Thanks in advance!


I'm using CPU Master Pro without any problems but I may spring a couple bucks to try Set CPU also.


----------



## gearsofwar

oh and I bought an extended battery from Verizon store since they had a sale. Got mine for really cheap!

My rom has finally settled, recalibrated battery and now done multple cycles and this thing is awesome!

I really don't care much about battery as long as it lasted the whole day with everything turned on. lol

Oh and I really love the ROM! Best Evar!


----------



## tiny4579

gearsofwar said:


> oh and I bought an extended battery from Verizon store since they had a sale. Got mine for really cheap!
> 
> My rom has finally settled, recalibrated battery and now done multple cycles and this thing is awesome!
> 
> I really don't care much about battery as long as it lasted the whole day with everything turned on. lol
> 
> Oh and I really love the ROM! Best Evar!


10-12 hours would be great but I never get that at work. I don't like my phone discharging below 30% so 4-5 hours at work is about the time I have to charge it again.

I think my problem is signal as I'm around -100dbm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo

Are you the Tiny that worked on incredikernel with Chad?


----------



## gorexinfx

TEK112 said:


> Is this all of the time or when you posted this yesterday? Yesterday Verizon lost data services to 4G devices for almost 2 hours depending on where you lived. In Philadelphia the outage was about an hour.


Yeah I'm in Philly right now and it wasn't out too long.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

sprovo said:


> i havnt been able to figure out my phone either. my phone doesnt run nice with imos kernel so i switched to fauxs and everything is stable. but my battery life isnt good at all. i could go from 100-0 in about 7 hours. i dont get service in my house so i guess that could be a big part of it. but i keep wifi on with auto brightness but everyone does i think.
> still trying to get it just right. any ideas?


Trash the auto brightness. Set the notification brightness widget to 25-50-75. Or just pick a number between 25-50 and leave it. Mine stays on 25.


----------



## GoBigRed

sc0rch3d said:


> 404 error when trying to download the ROM. downloading from mirror is DOG SLOW (~30min)


Can you send me a link to the mirror? I can't find it anywhere. TIA.


----------



## droidth3ory

GoBigRed said:


> Can you send me a link to the mirror? I can't find it anywhere. TIA.


The mirror is in the OP. I transfered my domain and I am moving things to the new VPS today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidkim99b

Google photo is not working in gallery app... is it just me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

im on 2.2. and the search soft key button is on the lock screen but does nothing when i click it. should it?


----------



## miamifin33

So apparently battery life is very good on this rom...even though my phone shot down to 5% pretty quickly, it has now been hovering there for a few hours...Looks like the phone is just learning the battery. Pretty cool. 17 hours off the charger.


----------



## 2defmouze

sprovo said:


> im on 2.2. and the search soft key button is on the lock screen but does nothing when i click it. should it?


Nope, small bug, just ignore it


----------



## jblade

2defmouze said:


> Nope, small bug, just ignore it


Was 2.2 a limited release?

whats the changelog


----------



## 2defmouze

jblade said:


> Was 2.2 a limited release?
> 
> whats the changelog


Its not done yet, DT posted a link on twitter last night for 15 minutes to a preview of it... He said to expect the full update sometime later today when he's done tweaking things. Changelog will accompany it then I'm sure.


----------



## dontfeedthenerd

One bug I found. Go to the browser, hit menu. "Find within page" has been replaced with done.


----------



## sprovo

another weird thing. i went to go install pandora forgetting i have it already. and it says device is not compatible. i retsarted checked again and same thing. also checked a few other apps and says the same thing. says it for google+, angry birds, ect.


----------



## Storm T

If your entire system costs 2k then it's not that high fidelity. Just saying.



mfish123 said:


> +1..... I have a 2K stereo system in my car and have been using my ipod touch. I'm gonna make the switch to using my phone to provide music to my head unit over the weekend and will be feeding the audio over blue tooth or via the headphone jack to the head unit (whichever sounds better).
> 
> I can't hear the sound differences (from 1.9 to 2.0 and 2.1) on the phone's little speaker but my stereo shines with high quality music sources but since its so high fidelity, any imperfections in the audio source will be audible. I really want to get the best sound quality from the phone.
> 
> Maybe, baked into the ROM, the sound can be untouched and for those that want to tweak on the phone they can grab volume+ or one of the many equalizers from the market. That way everyone is happy. Thanks for considering this request.


----------



## droidth3ory

NEW LINK IS UP NOW. TRANSFERRED TO THE NEW VPS.


----------



## Storm T

Awesome! Thanks!

Still says 2.1? That just for the people testing?


----------



## droidkevlar

Storm T said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Still says 2.1? That just for the people testing?


He meant new link for 2.1 He moved servers.


----------



## droidth3ory

Storm T said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Still says 2.1? That just for the people testing?


It is 2.1. LOL

th3oryrom.com is has been down while I move the Domain and setup the VPS>


----------



## wot

Just out of curiosity, was the domain on GoDaddy before or something? Why the change?


----------



## Fatsix




----------



## Woohah

wot said:


> Just out of curiosity, was the domain on GoDaddy before or something? Why the change?


I think he said in another post that he was hosted by GoDaddy. I know he was getting sent love letters from GoDaddy about his bandwidth. Good to know he is switching hosting providers. GoDaddy is only good for a registrar. Outside of that, I would never use any of their other products.


----------



## bjanow

Fatsix, fly that sucka around and we have ourselves a boot ani !


----------



## itstee

Cool someone posted pics of the 2.2 lock screen. I'm not the only one with the search soft key there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

bjanow said:


> Fatsix, fly that sucka around and we have ourselves a boot ani !


Was thinking about it, or a custom lock screen. Kind of kiddy tho.


----------



## Fatsix

itstee said:


> Cool someone posted pics of the 2.2 lock screen. I'm not the only one with the search soft key there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm T

lol, Thanks. Thought you meant 2.2.



droidth3ory said:


> It is 2.1. LOL
> 
> th3oryrom.com is has been down while I move the Domain and setup the VPS>


----------



## sophware

I keep getting that and fixing it. If you are running at a custom DPI, I know what the answer is. Either way, this will probably work, at least temporarily:

"Go to Settings, applications, Manage applications, "all" tab, select download manager, clear data, force stop. Press back, go to Market, force stop, clear data, uninstall updates. Press back, Google Services Framework, force stop, clear data, restart device." (from this)​


sprovo said:


> another weird thing. i went to go install pandora forgetting i have it already. and it says device is not compatible. i retsarted checked again and same thing. also checked a few other apps and says the same thing. says it for google+, angry birds, ect.


----------



## racedog

mfish123 said:


> +1..... I have a 2K stereo system in my car and have been using my ipod touch. I'm gonna make the switch to using my phone to provide music to my head unit over the weekend and will be feeding the audio over blue tooth or via the headphone jack to the head unit (whichever sounds better).
> 
> I can't hear the sound differences (from 1.9 to 2.0 and 2.1) on the phone's little speaker but my stereo shines with high quality music sources but since its so high fidelity, any imperfections in the audio source will be audible. I really want to get the best sound quality from the phone.
> 
> Maybe, baked into the ROM, the sound can be untouched and for those that want to tweak on the phone they can grab volume+ or one of the many equalizers from the market. That way everyone is happy. Thanks for considering this request.


Ever since I flashed up to 2.0 I can play the music via bluetooth to my car's MS Sync system. HOWEVER, it used to be the case that when I stopped and turned the car off that when I got back in and started it up it would start playing music via bluetooth right from where I left off he last time I turned the car off. Now, it won't start up again. I can't even tell Sync to play via bluetooth, nothing comes through at all. I don't know whether this is some setting that got changed or if its with the rom.

This issue is exactly why I was going through this thread right now, trying to see if anyone else was using the phone bluetooth and the MS Sync system in their car and if they were experiencing any issues.

R


----------



## GatorsUF

This is obviously the best ROM available ATM. Everything flies, as it should with a dual core Nexus. (all ROMs are fast...this just has better features).

My only concern, and this pertains to all the ROMs I have tried, is the recent apps button at the bottom always seems to lag. I hit it and it takes a second or so to pop up. Am I the only one seeing this, or is it just the way it is...?


----------



## PaulG1488

GatorsUF said:


> This is obviously the best ROM available ATM. Everything flies, as it should with a dual core Nexus. (all ROMs are fast...this just has better features).
> 
> My only concern, and this pertains to all the ROMs I have tried, is the recent apps button at the bottom always seems to lag. I hit it and it takes a second or so to pop up. Am I the only one seeing this, or is it just the way it is...?


No recent apps lag here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidkevlar

GatorsUF said:


> This is obviously the best ROM available ATM. Everything flies, as it should with a dual core Nexus. (all ROMs are fast...this just has better features).
> 
> My only concern, and this pertains to all the ROMs I have tried, is the recent apps button at the bottom always seems to lag. I hit it and it takes a second or so to pop up. Am I the only one seeing this, or is it just the way it is...?


Just the way it is. You can try using spareparts to see if that speeds it up or not.


----------



## mfish123

racedog said:


> Ever since I flashed up to 2.0 I can play the music via bluetooth to my car's MS Sync system. HOWEVER, it used to be the case that when I stopped and turned the car off that when I got back in and started it up it would start playing music via bluetooth right from where I left off he last time I turned the car off. Now, it won't start up again. I can't even tell Sync to play via bluetooth, nothing comes through at all. I don't know whether this is some setting that got changed or if its with the rom.
> 
> This issue is exactly why I was going through this thread right now, trying to see if anyone else was using the phone bluetooth and the MS Sync system in their car and if they were experiencing any issues.
> 
> R


I'll let you know what happens if I go the BT route although with my head unit I have to purchase a "black box" to hook into the head unit to enable BT so I'm going to try the aux in to the headphone jack at first. Hopefully if I keep the volume real low on the phone it will act like a line out jack and not introduce any distortion.


----------



## idle0095

does anyone know if the new 2.2 rom will have rom controls like the other roms out there? Seems every developer is doing that now. Do we know when the 2.2 will drop?


----------



## itstee

Maybe today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF

OP mentioned it will have an app for mods specific to his ROM. Not sure about other options...


----------



## mfish123

Storm T said:


> If your entire system costs 2k then it's not that high fidelity. Just saying.


Was that comment really necessary? Now I feel compelled to respond. If someone went to a car audio store and paid retail and paid for the installation labor, my system would probably cost closer to 4K. You'd be surprised what prices you can get when shop on ebay. Also, one amp is refurbished and I'm re-using wiring and capacitor from an install on a previous vehicle. I did the whole installation myself.

My 03 Nissan 350Z is dynamatted - trunk, doors, and floor. In a hatchback coupe you don't need to spend as much on speakers and amps as you would in an SUV to acheive the same SPL levels. So my money was spent on components with high sound quality and high power handling. I have MB Quart 6.5" components upfront powered by a 200X2 RMS Alpine amp. Sail panels are modded so the tweeters are aimed optimally. Subs are two 10" JL Audio W3v2's in a sealed box (ideal square footage for these subs) powered by a Rockford Fosgate Power 100bd amp - that's another 1,000 watts RMS. My head unit is an Alpine CDA-9886. Its augmented with a PXA-H100 processing unit which tunes the eq, crossovers, and time delays from the individual speakers and subs, by using a microphone hooked into the unit and my laptop to get feedback readings from the individual speakers. Rear fill are the stock bose. Power wiring is 2 gauge with a 1.5 farad capacitor.

So I didn't say that I'm winning car audio competitions but this system is high end. I don't just have 2 12's in ported box in the trunk with a fancy double DIN DVD head unit - some people will spend 2 grand on that and call it a system - different story here. The difference between a 128kbps mp3 and 320kbps MP3 is blatantly apparent. So call me crazy but if there are sound quality differences in the different ROM version my system will make them apparent.

Sorry for the rant and off topic post but I put a lot of time, effort and research into my stereo and have a lot of pride in it


----------



## racedog

mfish123 said:


> I'll let you know what happens if I go the BT route although with my head unit I have to purchase a "black box" to hook into the head unit to enable BT so I'm going to try the aux in to the headphone jack at first. Hopefully if I keep the volume real low on the phone it will act like a line out jack and not introduce any distortion.


I tried the aux line in with the GN and the Sync system. The volume was TOOOOOO low. With bluetooth the volume is great, plus in my car the aux line in is in the console and is major inconvenient to plug it in. I'm just hoping that I can find the problem here and get it back working the way it was.

R


----------



## hulsey

GatorsUF said:


> This is obviously the best ROM available ATM. Everything flies, as it should with a dual core Nexus. (all ROMs are fast...this just has better features).
> 
> My only concern, and this pertains to all the ROMs I have tried, is the recent apps button at the bottom always seems to lag. I hit it and it takes a second or so to pop up. Am I the only one seeing this, or is it just the way it is...?


I think 2.2 will solve your issue, animations are alot smoother and faster. I am also using spare parts as well.


----------



## AlpineM3

GatorsUF said:


> This is obviously the best ROM available ATM. Everything flies, as it should with a dual core Nexus. (all ROMs are fast...this just has better features).
> 
> My only concern, and this pertains to all the ROMs I have tried, is the recent apps button at the bottom always seems to lag. I hit it and it takes a second or so to pop up. Am I the only one seeing this, or is it just the way it is...?


IDK man, it does seem like a slight glitch if that's what you'd like to call it, but not a lag per say.....you're certainly not the first to mention it so please don't take this post the wrong way.

I hit the button just now....again, a slight hesitation or process, but same as opening an app. Not really bothersome and to be honest with you I sometimes even forget that option exists (never use it). I can assure you its not ROM related, just the way it is


----------



## idle0095

GatorsUF said:


> OP mentioned it will have an app for mods specific to his ROM. Not sure about other options...


Nexbox i believe. Im talking about the rom controls in the settings area of the phone like gummy and aokp has.


----------



## AlpineM3

mfish123 said:


> Was that comment really necessary? Now I feel compelled to respond. If someone went to a car audio store and paid retail and paid for the installation labor, my system would probably cost closer to 4K. You'd be surprised what prices you can get when shop on ebay. Also, one amp is refurbished and I'm re-using wiring and capacitor from an install on a previous vehicle. I did the whole installation myself.
> 
> My 03 Nissan 350Z is dynamatted - trunk, doors, and floor. In a hatchback coupe you don't need to spend as much on speakers and amps as you would in an SUV to acheive the same SPL levels. So my money was spent on components with high sound quality and high power handling. I have MB Quart 6.5" components upfront powered by a 200X2 RMS Alpine amp. Sail panels are modded so the tweeters are aimed optimally. Subs are two 10" JL Audio W3v2's in a sealed box (ideal square footage for these subs) powered by a Rockford Fosgate Power 100bd amp - that's another 1,000 watts RMS. My head unit is an Alpine CDA-9886. Its augmented with a PXA-H100 processing unit which tunes the eq, crossovers, and time delays from the individual speakers and subs, by using a microphone hooked into the unit and my laptop to get feedback readings from the individual speakers. Rear fill are the stock bose. Power wiring is 2 gauge with a 1.5 farad capacitor.
> 
> So I didn't say that I'm winning car audio competitions but this system is high end. I don't just have 2 12's in ported box in the trunk with a fancy double DIN DVD head unit - some people will spend 2 grand on that and call it a system - different story here. The difference between a 128kbps mp3 and 320kbps MP3 is blatantly apparent. So call me crazy but if there are sound quality differences in the different ROM version my system will make them apparent.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and off topic post but I put a lot of time, effort and research into my stereo and have a lot of pride in it


Music related and ROM related - I've also been a stickler for trying to get the best sound from the music files on my phone. Have tried countless equalizers on the phone to try and fine tune (don't ever use the headphones our phones came with to do that!) and the best sound seem to come from PowerAmp (not spamming nor advertising for them) and its built in EQ. I wouldn't necessarily say sound varies from ROM to ROM though.....just the sound levels are all out of whack.

The sound coming out of my TBolt was also pretty distorted so again, i'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the inner working's of DT's hard work


----------



## loudaccord

I hear the Rezound has good sound

lol


----------



## combatmedic870

loudaccord said:


> I hear the Rezound has good sound
> 
> lol


 and it's now unlocked.... I've been thinking about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm T

Sorry for upsetting you. Cheap receiver, cheap amp powering your beats. JL's are fairly nice. Way too nice for a Fosgate.



mfish123 said:


> Was that comment really necessary? Now I feel compelled to respond. If someone went to a car audio store and paid retail and paid for the installation labor, my system would probably cost closer to 4K. You'd be surprised what prices you can get when shop on ebay. Also, one amp is refurbished and I'm re-using wiring and capacitor from an install on a previous vehicle. I did the whole installation myself.
> 
> My 03 Nissan 350Z is dynamatted - trunk, doors, and floor. In a hatchback coupe you don't need to spend as much on speakers and amps as you would in an SUV to acheive the same SPL levels. So my money was spent on components with high sound quality and high power handling. I have MB Quart 6.5" components upfront powered by a 200X2 RMS Alpine amp. Sail panels are modded so the tweeters are aimed optimally. Subs are two 10" JL Audio W3v2's in a sealed box (ideal square footage for these subs) powered by a Rockford Fosgate Power 100bd amp - that's another 1,000 watts RMS. My head unit is an Alpine CDA-9886. Its augmented with a PXA-H100 processing unit which tunes the eq, crossovers, and time delays from the individual speakers and subs, by using a microphone hooked into the unit and my laptop to get feedback readings from the individual speakers. Rear fill are the stock bose. Power wiring is 2 gauge with a 1.5 farad capacitor.
> 
> So I didn't say that I'm winning car audio competitions but this system is high end. I don't just have 2 12's in ported box in the trunk with a fancy double DIN DVD head unit - some people will spend 2 grand on that and call it a system - different story here. The difference between a 128kbps mp3 and 320kbps MP3 is blatantly apparent. So call me crazy but if there are sound quality differences in the different ROM version my system will make them apparent.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and off topic post but I put a lot of time, effort and research into my stereo and have a lot of pride in it


----------



## niugnep

I was going to reply mfish, and say I use bluetooth with my car stereo too. Then when Storm T started trolling and flaming you I saw your response and kind of got freaked out. Your setup sounds a lot like mine; including the 350z.









I haven't been driving around much since I'm on vacation and all. I'll be happy to try some stuff out if you like, though.


----------



## AlpineM3

No need to get into a pissing contest fellas, let's get back on topic and keep bugging the ish out of DT to release 2.2 already.... I swear he's slacking! Almost a whole week without an update WTF! LOL!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

AlpineM3 said:


> No need to get into a pissing contest fellas, let's get back on topic and keep bugging the ish out of DT to release 2.2 already.... I swear he's slacking! Almost a whole week without an update WTF! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 moving away from whos car has what lets continue to talk about things relating to this ROM please.


----------



## Storm T

Sorry guys,

I have my dickish moments. lol

However, I am far from a troll and usually help a lot of people out.

For me it's an update. I just started with this rom a few days ago.


----------



## wot

This is what happens when we're left waiting for 2.2


----------



## SQFreak

Whenever I try to do a logcat, I get the following message:
Unable to open log device '/dev/log/main': No such file or directory

Any suggestions? I've tried the kernel included and the AOSP LTE kernel to no avail.


----------



## tr1pp1n

have noticed that on 2.1 over the past 2 days or so that I will get about 1-2 random reboots a day... may be an issue with imo's kernel and not the rom itself but - google maps, doodle jump, exchange email... very random


----------



## rlivin

I can't get bluetooth to work with my motorola bluetooth fm transmitter. Should it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfish123

niugnep said:


> I was going to reply mfish, and say I use bluetooth with my car stereo too. Then when Storm T started trolling and flaming you I saw your response and kind of got freaked out. Your setup sounds a lot like mine; including the 350z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been driving around much since I'm on vacation and all. I'll be happy to try some stuff out if you like, though.


Nice...I guess us Z owners think alike. If you do anything with integrating your phone into your car stereo please let me know and I'll do the same.


----------



## Storm T

Maybe a voltage setting?



tr1pp1n said:


> have noticed that on 2.1 over the past 2 days or so that I will get about 1-2 random reboots a day... may be an issue with imo's kernel and not the rom itself but - google maps, doodle jump, exchange email... very random


----------



## Fable322

tr1pp1n said:


> have noticed that on 2.1 over the past 2 days or so that I will get about 1-2 random reboots a day... may be an issue with imo's kernel and not the rom itself but - google maps, doodle jump, exchange email... very random


Just to comment. I haven't had a random reboot on 2.1. As you note its probably not the ROM, but it could be anything from a program not playing nicely with it to OC/UC or some random setting. Hopefully 2.2 will correct it for you.


----------



## dgraphics2009

I haven't had a random boot either and I am using 2.1 and JBMv22


----------



## kevmueller

tr1pp1n said:


> have noticed that on 2.1 over the past 2 days or so that I will get about 1-2 random reboots a day... may be an issue with imo's kernel and not the rom itself but - google maps, doodle jump, exchange email... very random


I will agree no random reboots and only two reboots after I lowered the voltage too low. I have mine set now to where there is no slowness, but it is under volted a little bit. Also it could be if you have not disabled 1420 setting, a lot of people have had issues with that, I have not allowed mine to go up to that level yet.


----------



## Storm T

Mine's ran perfectly other than the few times I was over aggressive with voltages.


----------



## mfish123

Storm T said:


> Sorry for upsetting you. Cheap receiver, cheap amp powering your beats. JL's are fairly nice. Way too nice for a Fosgate.


EDIT: I'm not even going to continue this and I saw your apology earlier. I don't want to clog up the thread.


----------



## mfish123

Storm T said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I have my dickish moments. lol
> 
> However, I am far from a troll and usually help a lot of people out.
> 
> For me it's an update. I just started with this rom a few days ago.


Duly noted


----------



## droidth3ory

SQFreak said:


> Whenever I try to do a logcat, I get the following message:
> Unable to open log device '/dev/log/main': No such file or directory
> 
> Any suggestions? I've tried the kernel included and the AOSP LTE kernel to no avail.


Logging is disabled. It uses resources.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

If you guys could go measure your dicks on someone else's table... That would be great.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

slickbmw said:


> Just curious, are most people using setcpu for setting up their overclocking/underclocking? Just wanted to make sure before I spend a couple bucks on it. Thanks in advance!


Everything I am reading lately is pointing to UV not even working correctly so for right now I am not.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> If you guys could go measure your dicks on someone else's table... That would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Love it









DT this is off topic but Tapatalk is being weird with me and I know you use it.. Since this morning it has stopped automatically taking me to the last read posts in any thread I go to, both this forum and others. Tried clearing cache/data, uninstalling, etc.. Triple checked settings. Can't get it to behave normally.. Just wondering if you'd have any ideas? Thx mang! 
Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea

sprovo said:


> i havnt been able to figure out my phone either. my phone doesnt run nice with imos kernel so i switched to fauxs and everything is stable. but my battery life isnt good at all. i could go from 100-0 in about 7 hours. i dont get service in my house so i guess that could be a big part of it. but i keep wifi on with auto brightness but everyone does i think.
> still trying to get it just right. any ideas?


My phone didn't play well with imo v2 or v3...having the best luck/battery life with Franco's beta 6 from xda forums...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

2defmouze said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT this is off topic but Tapatalk is being weird with me and I know you use it.. Since this morning it has stopped automatically taking me to the last read posts in any thread I go to, both this forum and others. Tried clearing cache/data, uninstalling, etc.. Triple checked settings. Can't get it to behave normally.. Just wondering if you'd have any ideas? Thx mang!
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


Same here. I thought it was an issue with tapatalk. I tried everything that mouze tried and still the same issue.


----------



## wil318466

Mustang302LX said:


> +1 moving away from whos car has what lets continue to talk about things relating to this ROM please.


But he IS talking about the rom. Just how it affects his car.


----------



## KlugN

mustbepbs said:


> Same here. I thought it was an issue with tapatalk. I tried everything that mouze tried and still the same issue.


+1

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## toshibitsu

i attempted to try out the 1420000 setting but my phone immediately started lagging so bad it wouldn't even respond to a restart command. luckily battery pull saved the day. 1350000 is still working fine though.


----------



## JustDavid

Redflea said:


> My phone didn't play well with imo v2 or v3...having the best luck/battery life with Franco's beta 6 from xda forums...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same for me, on v2 and v3 even at the stock voltages and 1200 MHz I would get random reboots. Since changing to Franco's nightly 6 I've had no reboots.


----------



## dvation

Great battery life on 2.1! I used it heavy today, calls using bluetooth, gps navigation, lots of email and social updates, 4g and WiFi and plenty of screen on/awake time. Using stock kernel, undervolted (1150/900/800/725/650), zram enabled and nova launcher.


----------



## wera750

Awesome battery life so far on 2.2! 10 hours and still have 25%! LTE all day and wifi tethered to my tablet for over an hour to download over a gig of music!


----------



## idle0095

wera750 said:


> Awesome battery life so far on 2.2! 10 hours and still have 25%! LTE all day and wifi tethered to my tablet for over an hour to download over a gig of music!


I knew I should of followed him on twitter.


----------



## nitram

Agreed, installed late last night and have been running 2.2 quite heavy all day now... 10hrs with 43% left... not too shabby!! Still getting used to the new soft keys. Thanks dt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

wera750 said:


> Awesome battery life so far on 2.2! 10 hours and still have 25%! LTE all day and wifi tethered to my tablet for over an hour to download over a gig of music!


Same here...ive had a normal usage day (calls, texts, web browsing, tapatalk, etc) on wifi and 3g about 50/50 today and I am at 9 hours off charger and 77% battery remaining. About 45 mins screen on time, 15 mins of phone calls, and 15 or so text. Normal everyday use.


----------



## GoBigRed

idle0095 said:


> I knew I should of followed him on twitter.


I'm ready to make the switch from GummyNex. I'm waiting on 2.2 instead of flashing 2.1 now. I started following him on twitter too late. My 2.2 download was 34% done before it failed.


----------



## toshibitsu

i take it it's been more then 10 minutes since 2.2 was posted.. ah well, i guess i'll have to wait for it here.


----------



## Firemedic

Ok, so...

Have been running 2.1 since the hour it was released...No problems, Flashed IMOs exp3 when it was released..Everything great..Great battery, All data/apps working. No problems..Until about an hour ago..picked up the phone..screen came on but was unresponsive to touch..stuck on lock screen, Power button still turns screen on and off, Brings up power menu but cannot select option since touch is not working...

Battery pull..Restart, DTs logo comes up for about 30 sec then freezes then reboot and this happens in a loop. Went to recovery, Flashed a couple of other Kernels, No change. Now doing a nandroid restore.

Not sure what is causing this, Any suggestions??
350min, 1.35 max, Slight UV. Nothing that I haven't done before without problems.

Nandroid restore done...same problem, Got past the lock screen and again touchscreen becomes unresponsive..Strange.

Wow...My phone has for all intents and purposes become unusable...The touch screen locks up, Have flashed new rom, kernel, did multiple nandroid restores, Nothing is working. Be warned...I have been flashing phones since OG droid and never had anything like this happen.

Last Kernel I used was exp3.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

wait, what? 2.2 on his twitter? WHAT'S HAPPENING!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## idle0095

nitram said:


> Agreed, installed late last night and have been running 2.2 quite heavy all day now... 10hrs with 43% left... not too shabby!! Still getting used to the new soft keys. Thanks dt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Share the rom.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, I see nothing!


----------



## idle0095

cvbcbcmv said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about, I see nothing!


last night on his twitter he released 2.2 early for like 15 mins.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

idle0095 said:


> last night on his twitter he released 2.2 early for like 15 mins.


BAH! WHAT'S IN IT! I WANT, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BalinorTx

cvbcbcmv said:


> BAH! WHAT'S IN IT! I WANT, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When it is ready DT will send it out....I also am waiting but trust me, worth the wait.

Thanks DT and the rest of the testing and dev gurus....looking forward to some goodness....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

Just a heads up ...window animations via rom manager work on 2.1:-D

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## dvation

idle0095 said:


> I knew I should of followed him on twitter.


Don't worry - everyone on 2.2 will be updating anyway - the reason he hasn't release it yet is he's still making changes.


----------



## Synaptic13

droidth3ory said:


> If you guys could go measure your dicks on someone else's table... That would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lmao

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## paul247

I have 4g, gps, and nfc turned off and have been doing the turn on camera and force closing it thing(no clue if that really does anything) on axiom 2.1 with imo exp3 interactivex. lost like 4% while sleeping for 7 hours! Loving it!!


----------



## toshibitsu

*paul247: *how many of those 23 hours was the screen actually on for?


----------



## euphoriq

Can anyone help me understand why my android os battery usage went from 14% to 32% after updating to 2.1? Keep awake is 3 hours out of 9 hours


----------



## paul247

toshibitsu said:


> *paul247: *how many of those 23 hours was the screen actually on for?


I put a screenie in there with the screen details 3.5 hours. I was not doing any gaming or anything like that. mostly websurfing err reading this board mostly lol...


----------



## wvtsastool

The tethering option that comes with the ROM checks for subscription status...


----------



## 2defmouze

wvtsastool said:


> The tethering option that comes with the ROM checks for subscription status...


DT does not support tethering. You can find options elsewhere, buy don't look for it to be built into this ROM.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LoserBaby

^ Gets popcorn out...


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Wifi tether or easy tether should do the job.


----------



## 2defmouze

LoserBaby said:


> ^ Gets popcorn out...


Lol what popcorn.. Question.. Answer... Done move on









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Htimez2

Still having the issue of my phone going to sleep and not being able to wake back up when I hit the power button, last time you said my voltages were too low but I havent changed them at all from how you have them set up, so why is this keep happening ?

P.S> thanx for all your work


----------



## sandfreak

euphoriq said:


> Can anyone help me understand why my android os battery usage went from 14% to 32% after updating to 2.1? Keep awake is 3 hours out of 9 hours


I'm also interested in this, my android os usage hasn't changed on any of DT's roms really but I've noticed its about 10% higher than it was on my old D1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## euphoriq

sandfreak said:


> I'm also interested in this, my android os usage hasn't changed on any of DT's roms really but I've noticed its about 10% higher than it was on my old D1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah on stock non rooted I got 18% then on 1
O it was 14% ish now its 32... with high on time.


----------



## sandfreak

Synaptic13 said:


> Just a heads up ...window animations via rom manager work on 2.1:-D
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


What do you mean via rom manager?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 2defmouze

Htimez2 said:


> Still having the issue of my phone going to sleep and not being able to wake back up when I hit the power button, last time you said my voltages were too low but I havent changed them at all from how you have them set up, so why is this keep happening ?
> 
> P.S> thanx for all your work


Every phone's silicon is different, voltage might work for one person but another might need it a bit higher. Just spitballing, hard for me to tell you exact cause obviously, but too extreme uv may be it.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GoBigRed

This will be my first DT ROM. Should I flash 2.1 or wait for 2.2? I'm getting anxious. I've had the same ROM for 2 days lol


----------



## idle0095

GoBigRed said:


> This will be my first DT ROM. Should I flash 2.1 or wait for 2.2? I'm getting anxious. I've had the same ROM for 2 days lol


wait for 2.2


----------



## Synaptic13

sandfreak said:


> What do you mean via rom manager?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


In "rom manger" you can go into "theme manager" and there is a list of animations

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## JRJ442

GoBigRed said:


> This will be my first DT ROM. Should I flash 2.1 or wait for 2.2? I'm getting anxious. I've had the same ROM for 2 days lol


Why not flash 2.1 and then 2.2 when it comes out. That way it'll satisfy that addiction we all seem to have thanks to DT...lol


----------



## KlugN

idle0095 said:


> wait for 2.2


+1
Loving 2.2
But I also flashed over 2.1 with cache/dalvik wipe and formatted system and have had no problems.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## rsmiff

idle0095 said:


> wait for 2.2


This is like a bad Heinz ketchup commercial. Anticipation....


----------



## sandfreak

Synaptic13 said:


> In "rom manger" you can go into "theme manager" and there is a list of animations
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Really? After I read your post I looked all over and didn't see it. Off to look again.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JRJ442

Synaptic13 said:


> In "rom manger" you can go into "theme manager" and there is a list of animations
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Do you mean Rom Toolbox by Jrummy??


----------



## AlpineM3

Question as well as a request for DT if no answer- Anybody know how to shut the stupid data usage notification that pops up when using lots of data? I rebooted and can't get it to shut up.

If not, DT can u do away with it on 2.2 please!!!!???!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

JRJ442 said:


> Do you mean Rom Toolbox by Jrummy??


Yeah, cuz I'm looking all throughout rom manager and don't see it.

If this is the case, I have JRummy's animation mod app and it would be cool to know that it does work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Synaptic13

sandfreak said:


> Really? After I read your post I looked all over and didn't see it. Off to look again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Lol...yes im an idiot. Meant Rom toolbox...need more sleep apparently:-D

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## Synaptic13

sandfreak said:


> Yeah, cuz I'm looking all throughout rom manager and don't see it.
> 
> If this is the case, I have JRummy's animation mod app and it would be cool to know that it does work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


That may not work as it wasn't updated (as far as I know) to ics compatibility ...but let me know ...lol I have both

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## AlpineM3

Synaptic13 said:


> That may not work as it wasn't updated (as far as I know) to ics compatibility ...but let me know ...lol I have both
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


+1

Would be great to be able to customize the animations

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe

AlpineM3 said:


> Question as well as a request for DT if no answer- Anybody know how to shut the stupid data usage notification that pops up when using lots of data? I rebooted and can't get it to shut up.
> 
> If not, DT can u do away with it on 2.2 please!!!!???!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the setting in _Settings | Data Usage? _Is there a check in the box for "Set mobile data limit"? If so try unchecking that.


----------



## AlpineM3

BlackDobe said:


> Are you talking about the setting in _Settings | Data Usage? _Is there a check in the box for "Set mobile data limit"? If so try unchecking that.


Yeah, it is unchecked

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## s004kcg

DT thanks for such a great ROM.!! Smooth and fast. Everything has been working great, then today i noticed this rom, didnt happen on zygot, it takes a long time for a gps lock. I find 10 or more satelites but no lock. Then if you try to reset or clear the cashed GPS data in GPS status or any similar app, the phone will reboot??

Otherwise fantastic ROM. Impatiently waiting on 2.2 =)


----------



## sandfreak

Synaptic13 said:


> That may not work as it wasn't updated (as far as I know) to ics compatibility ...but let me know ...lol I have both
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Making a backup real quick then I'll give it a shot.


----------



## JRJ442

AlpineM3 said:


> Yeah, it is unchecked
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't had that happen. Try checking it and moving the limit up and see if that helps.


----------



## JRJ442

And if that still doesn't work maybe a full wipe when 2.2 drops. When was the last time you wiped data?


----------



## sandfreak

Synaptic13 said:


> That may not work as it wasn't updated (as far as I know) to ics compatibility ...but let me know ...lol I have both
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


I couldn't get it to work, just kept asking for SU permission over and over and over and over again. Finally I just restored my backup


----------



## idle0095

Cant wait for 2.2. Cant wait to see what was changed.


----------



## dgraphics2009

well i guess I might have to miss this tonight. I have been winking looking all day like a lil kid on Christmas morning


----------



## fronc

Anyone know if there are any plans to implement NavBar (Back Home Search) mods or lockscreen additional icons (Messaging/phone?) into this rom? I saw the NavBar mods thread, but the dev has no intention of doing a 3-icon mod. Wish I knew how to do it, I am familiar with XML and can edit .png's easily. I just wouldn't know where to begin...


----------



## AlpineM3

JRJ442 said:


> I haven't had that happen. Try checking it and moving the limit up and see if that helps.


Did it and notification still there.....wtf!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## franzie3

AlpineM3 said:


> Did it and notification still there.....wtf!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What about changing the data usage cycle to a longer span and then setting the notification higher? I would possibly reboot the phone after too just in case the settings don't take effect for some odd reason, wouldn't hurt anything. if not i would say wipe data when 2.2 drops and see if that helps


----------



## wera750

AlpineM3 said:


> Yeah, it is unchecked
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Go to settings/data usage, then just slide the yellow/orange bar up to like 20 gigs our so


----------



## sandfreak

A little off topic but with the talk of data usage - I thought ICS had the ability to essentially freeze apps. I can't find it anywhere, am I wrong about that feature?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

franzie3 said:


> What about changing the data usage cycle to a longer span and then setting the notification higher? I would possibly reboot the phone after too just in case the settings don't take effect for some odd reason, wouldn't hurt anything. if not i would say wipe data when 2.2 drops and see if that helps


Googled it and read to just raise an orange bar, but not check the status limit. Raised the bar to 50GB, def won't go over that......was transferring music on over to the Google music cloud and that ish sucks up tons of data since I tether

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

AlpineM3 said:


> Would be great to be able to customize the animations


I'd love to just be able to stop the animations. They're irritating and use up battery.


----------



## AlpineM3

I don't think u can freeze it or get rid of it unfortunately.....just raise the bar and you're good!

Thanks to everybody for all the help, now back to the topic at hand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Going 13 hours on battery with LTE all day and some tethering for over an hour today. IMO the new kernel in 2.2 is spot on. At least for my phone.....


----------



## juancito80

wera750 said:


> Going 13 hours on battery with LTE all day and some tethering for over an hour today. IMO the new kernel in 2.2 is spot on. At least for my phone.....


Share your secrets. I'm at like 9 hours not calibrated yet.


----------



## wera750

You on 2.2?


----------



## Iceman0803

droidth3ory said:


> Hmmm. Do you think this is because the Camera on the device is 5mp?
> Damn it you beat me to it...lol


I know that I just assumed that the MP setting could be adjusted downward if need be but I guess it's 5MP or nothing.


----------



## 2defmouze

sandfreak said:


> A little off topic but with the talk of data usage - I thought ICS had the ability to essentially freeze apps. I can't find it anywhere, am I wrong about that feature?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep under Settings > Apps you tap an app and should have the option to disable or freeze it
EDIT: This may only be for the verizon apps which aren't on any of the roms anyway, just realized that

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jtpterp

Can't wait to get a hold of 2.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nitram

Anyone on 2.2 how's your rear facing camera?? Just checked mine stays all black when switched... main camera good?? Thx.... just tried camera, now good. Not sure what was up like three times. Now fine huh??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

hey, just added 6 sets of 5 to my op, in other worrds 30 more are up, three different 4key layouts, all with cool little battery charging animation, and a GREAT png that i made for new menu
they layouts for 4key are 
back home recent menu (new icon looks GREAT)
back home recent search
recent home back search
heres a little taste
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13442]

and heres the link
and agian all made for DroidTh3orys Rom
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/#entry301002


----------



## juancito80

wera750 said:


> You on 2.2?


yes


----------



## gorexinfx

nitram said:


> Anyone on 2.2 how's your rear facing camera?? Just checked mine stays all black when switched... main camera good?? Thx.... just tried camera, now good. Not sure what was up like three times. Now fine huh??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Was that English?


----------



## Artimis

Iceman0803 said:


> I know that I just assumed that the MP setting could be adjusted downward if need be but I guess it's 5MP or nothing.


Tap the "<" next to 5MP and it should change.


----------



## wera750

juancito80 said:


> yes


Maybe your phone doesn't like the kernel?


----------



## 30br

Format /system help.

Maybe I'm missing something obvious here,but I can't find this feature anywhere. In system settings I have a storage section but nothing about mounts or formatting /system. I'll post a couple screenshots for clarity.















BTW, I'm running Bugless Beast, and IMO's ExpV3.


----------



## nitram

Ran 2.2 all day quite hard, now showing 13 hrs 30 min with 15% battery. Everything stock. Great rom !!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gorexinfx

30br said:


> Format /system help.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something obvious here,but I can't find this feature anywhere. In system settings I have a storage section but nothing about mounts or formatting /system. I'll post a couple screenshots for clarity.
> 
> View attachment 13444
> View attachment 13445
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm running Bugless Beast, and IMO's ExpV3.


Have you ever flashed your own ROM before? Its in Clockwork Recovery...


----------



## igotgame

30br... you must be new to roms

Look in clockwork mod recovery buddy

Thanks for the laugh though









Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## sgravel

30br said:


> Format /system help.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something obvious here,but I can't find this feature anywhere. In system settings I have a storage section but nothing about mounts or formatting /system. I'll post a couple screenshots for clarity.
> 
> View attachment 13444
> View attachment 13445
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm running Bugless Beast, and IMO's ExpV3.


You want to be in cwm recovery. There may be an option to reboot into recovery from your current rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman0803

Artimis said:


> Tap the "<" next to 5MP and it should change.


Ah, I was tapping on the text, I didn't realize the arrow was the selector.


----------



## 30br

sgravel said:


> You want to be in cwm recovery. There may be an option to reboot into recovery from your current rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, yes I am new to this modding stuff. I usually just let ROM Manager set up the flash, and reboot into CWM. And yes, I was missing something obvious. But now that it's been pointed out, I know what to do. Thanks.


----------



## gorexinfx

What time is this Female Dog dropping?


----------



## jspradling7

gorexinfx said:


> What time is this Female Dog dropping?


Probably about 10 minutes after I go to bed.


----------



## revelous

What kernel does 2.2 use?


----------



## Blunderbuss

Has anyone gotten tethering to work on this ROM?


----------



## niugnep

runandhide05 said:


> hey, just added 6 sets of 5 to my op, in other worrds 30 more are up, three different 4key layouts, all with cool little battery charging animation, and a GREAT png that i made for new menu
> they layouts for 4key are
> back home recent menu (new icon looks GREAT)
> back home recent search
> recent home back search
> heres a little taste
> 
> and heres the link
> and agian all made for DroidTh3orys Rom
> http://rootzwiki.com...ds/#entry301002


You added a menu softkey? Just what I wanted, you rock!!


----------



## TEK112

What it's the email exchange hack? I'm hoping it is exchange security bypass, but when I tried to download it the link is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhankg

Blunderbuss said:


> Has anyone gotten tethering to work on this ROM?


http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


----------



## Firemedic

Firemedic said:


> Ok, so...
> 
> Have been running 2.1 since the hour it was released...No problems, Flashed IMOs exp3 when it was released..Everything great..Great battery, All data/apps working. No problems..Until about an hour ago..picked up the phone..screen came on but was unresponsive to touch..stuck on lock screen, Power button still turns screen on and off, Brings up power menu but cannot select option since touch is not working...
> 
> Battery pull..Restart, DTs logo comes up for about 30 sec then freezes then reboot and this happens in a loop. Went to recovery, Flashed a couple of other Kernels, No change. Now doing a nandroid restore.
> 
> Not sure what is causing this, Any suggestions??
> 350min, 1.35 max, Slight UV. Nothing that I haven't done before without problems.
> 
> Nandroid restore done...same problem, Got past the lock screen and again touchscreen becomes unresponsive..Strange.
> 
> Wow...My phone has for all intents and purposes become unusable...The touch screen locks up, Have flashed new rom, kernel, did multiple nandroid restores, Nothing is working. Be warned...I have been flashing phones since OG droid and never had anything like this happen.
> 
> Last Kernel I used was exp3.


Amazing...My phone completely failed, Eventually freezing while booting into any rom/kernel..Even went completely back to factory...Then it went into a bootloop of death and was bricked....could get into the bootloader but other than that it wouldn't do anything else...I am hoping that the phone was just defective and nothing to do with UV/OC

it was my 14th day, VZW DOAd the phone and gave me a new one...Time to start over, Hopefully with 2.2!!!


----------



## ryan

revelous said:


> What kernel does 2.2 use?


Imoseyon leankernel exp3


----------



## RaubRaux

jhankg said:


> http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/


lol, so no,

I know he doesn t bake it in, but i thought i saw somewhere someone posted a how to of how to make the notification tethering widget work


----------



## niugnep

niugnep said:


> You added a menu softkey? Just what I wanted, you rock!!


I spoke too soon. For some reason I read "menu" as "app drawer." The icon fit perfectly. I almost posted a request for this in your thread but didn't want to trouble you. Guess I got overly excited, ran and flashed it, then saw it was just the normal menu (duh, I'm dumb).









On a side note, this is the best looking set of softkeys yet!


----------



## KlugN

niugnep said:


> I spoke too soon. For some reason I read "menu" as "app drawer." The icon fit perfectly. I almost posted a request for this in your thread but didn't want to trouble you. Guess I got overly excited, ran and flashed it, then saw it was just the normal menu (duh, I'm dumb).
> 
> On a side note, this is the best looking set of softkeys yet!


Please share your wallpaper?

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## defjae

I hope DT is releasing 2.2 tonight, I keep pressing F5...


----------



## niugnep

KlugN said:


> Please share your wallpaper?
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


I actually stole it from Barf in the screenshots thread!

Here is the original: http://www.superbwal...act/cubes-4656/
Here is the resized for Nexus version: http://i.imgur.com/1jAAs.jpg


----------



## TEK112

raub said:


> lol, so no,
> 
> I know he doesn t bake it in, but i thought i saw somewhere someone posted a how to of how to make the notification tethering widget work


He posted the link so you can download the Beta9 version. That works.


----------



## juancito80

Have tosame wallpaper its on Zedge. Download the app.


----------



## Detonation

Searched but couldn't find a straight answer. With this ROM do I need to have an app like SetCPU if I don't want my phone overclocked? As in the default is OCed and I would need to set it to 1200 manually?


----------



## Blunderbuss

So wifi tether works, how about bluetooth tethering?


----------



## RaubRaux

TEK112 said:


> He posted the link so you can download the Beta9 version. That works.


Looking now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

I couldn't find a link to the xp kernel used in Axiom. I would like to go back to it after trying out some other kernels.

The axiom kernel had much better performance in CF bench.

Thanks DT for picking fast kernels for your awesome ROMs good work.


----------



## gearsofwar

ap4tor said:


> I couldn't find a link to the xp kernel used in Axiom. I would like to go back to it after trying out some other kernels.
> 
> The axiom kernel had much better performance in CF bench.
> 
> Thanks DT for picking fast kernels for tour awesome ROMs good work.


This kernel is a really good combo period.

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## gearsofwar

ap4tor said:


> I couldn't find a link to the xp kernel used in Axiom. I would like to go back to it after trying out some other kernels.
> 
> The axiom kernel had much better performance in CF bench.
> 
> Thanks DT for picking fast kernels for tour awesome ROMs good work.


What was your cfbench at?

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## igotgame

The v3 of the experimental kernal, which is used in Axiom 2.2, can be found at the link below near the top of the first post(12/27 experimental)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/


----------



## dpaine88

So I tried out some other ROMs this afternoon, but came back to Axiom eventually. One or two things bugged me in other ROMs but this ROM here has no complaints and is awesome work.


----------



## Keltron

2.2 had significantly worse battery life for me. I switched back to 2.1 and I'm probably gonna stay there for a while.


----------



## BFirebird101

Poll/Question:
What kernel is your phone running best on 2.1 and have you had improvements or non improvements on your phone since enabling zram? Btw I hope y'all are all watching this Baylor vs. Washington game on ESPN...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

gearsofwar said:


> What was your cfbench at?
> 
> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


6400 on Axiom kernel
6300 on JDs kernel
5400 on Faux


----------



## ap4tor

igotgame said:


> The v3 of the experimental kernal, which is used in Axiom 2.2, can be found at the link below near the top of the first post(12/27 experimental)
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/


Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for. Going back to this right now.I will verify with CF bench


----------



## runandhide05

niugnep said:


> I spoke too soon. For some reason I read "menu" as "app drawer." The icon fit perfectly. I almost posted a request for this in your thread but didn't want to trouble you. Guess I got overly excited, ran and flashed it, then saw it was just the normal menu (duh, I'm dumb).
> 
> On a side note, this is the best looking set of softkeys yet!


Thanks, funny enough that's the only PNG I've made for all my mods..lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigeric828

Can someone post blackened theme? link isn't working for me.


----------



## blackngray70

All download links are dead.


----------



## gbdesai

DT if in the middle of a provider change from GoDaddy to	VPS I think... Im sure they'll be live again soon.


----------



## bigeric828

Oh alright. Thanks guys.


----------



## gorexinfx

I wonder if 2.2 is even going to drop tonight. He said it was, right?


----------



## conazo

Is going to drop later on today hopefully

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

If I didn't wioe from 2.0 to 2.1 without any problems should I wipe when upgrading to 2.2? To everyone rocking 2.2 where did u dl it from?


----------



## vin2win

I just flashed tonight and Im trying to understand something, sorry I am new to android..... on this ROM i downloaded Light flow as an app ive used for a while now and its not letting me update that app from the market? Will it allow apps to be updated from the market or am I missing something?

Thanks...


----------



## NiteQwill

vin2win said:


> I just flashed tonight and Im trying to understand something, sorry I am new to android..... on this ROM i downloaded Light flow as an app ive used for a while now and its not letting me update that app from the market? Will it allow apps to be updated from the market or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks...


I have the same issue. I see that there are updates available in the market but I cannot update (there is no button to choose to do so).

I figured I've been running this ROM so great (nearly 20 hours of battery life) that I really don't care about my market updates at this point...


----------



## vin2win

NiteQwill said:


> I have the same issue. I see that there are updates available in the market but I cannot update (there is no button to choose to do so).
> 
> I figured I've been running this ROM so great (nearly 20 hours of battery life) that I really don't care about my market updates at this point...


Yes thats the same with me, no button to let you hit update..... only the "Open" or "Uninstall"....this ROM would be perfect if we could update and have full control with like a NOVA launcher the ability to choose our icons by just long pressing for each app


----------



## gbdesai

Strange I'm running 2.2 and updates work fine... See the screenshot for one such update....


----------



## NiteQwill

gbdesai said:


> Strange I'm running 2.2 and updates work fine... See the screenshot for one such update....


2.2 is not a public release yet so... those who didn't catch the preview download (like me) are SOL when it comes to market updates.


----------



## NiteQwill

Getting amazing battery life running 2.1 and EXP3 kernel.

Best ever...


----------



## toxa24

NiteQwill said:


> Getting amazing battery life running 2.1 and EXP3 kernel.
> 
> Best ever...


EXP4 was just uploaded in that thread's OP. Just FYI


----------



## davelm

My market update works perfect on 2.1. Just updated two apps, and one earlier today as well.

v2.1 with EXP3 Kernel.


----------



## itstee

running 2.2 i am going on 22hrs with 29% left


----------



## NiteQwill

toxa24 said:


> EXP4 was just uploaded in that thread's OP. Just FYI


Thanks. I'm going to give Franco's latest release another run, then try EXP4. Seems a lot of folks are getting great battery life.


----------



## theaustins513

Hey DT. I've been keeping up with this thread best I can so I'm not sure if this has been mentioned. On the lock screen the pull down menu can be accessed which allows you to go straight to settings or any notification you might have without unlocking phone. Is this suppose to be this way?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

toxa24 said:


> EXP4 was just uploaded in that thread's OP. Just FYI


were is this said kernel? Link?


----------



## marty4short

idle0095 said:


> were is this said kernel? Link?


here it is http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/


----------



## dhy8386

idle0095 said:


> were is this said kernel? Link?


http://cl.ly/CxH8

And everyone using imo's kernel should update to it if you want a proper undervolt. All his previous kernels were not updated to reflect the GN OMAP chip's unique dynamic voltage and frequency capabilities. thus all user set voltages were likely causing errors.


----------



## kidserious

theaustins513 said:


> Hey DT. I've been keeping up with this thread best I can so I'm not sure if this has been mentioned. On the lock screen the pull down menu can be accessed which allows you to go straight to settings or any notification you might have without unlocking phone. Is this suppose to be this way?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, that's a new feature of ICS? I personally love it.

Meh


----------



## Htimez2

2defmouze said:


> Every phone's silicon is different, voltage might work for one person but another might need it a bit higher. Just spitballing, hard for me to tell you exact cause obviously, but too extreme uv may be it.
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


What would be good to change them too? I changed them to this (in screenshot) but I don't know much about UV and what good levels for them would be do these settings seem OK? I just raised them a little.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dgraphics2009

I am on 2.1 and my market updates by itself.

v2.1 with 3.0.14-imoseyon kernel

Also did the ZRAM, man this battery life is holding it's own and it's fast


----------



## gearsofwar

ap4tor said:


> 6400 on Axiom kernel
> 6300 on JDs kernel
> 5400 on Faux


You are not overclocked huh?

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## 2defmouze

NiteQwill said:


> 2.2 is not a public release yet so... those who didn't catch the preview download (like me) are SOL when it comes to market updates.


Market updates are just fine in 2.1, assuming you wiped and installed correctly. Past couple days there just haven't been many app updates, its the holidays. I've gotten a few. Non-issue.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CDuke619

No issues on my market updates either. I'm on 2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dorioo

CDuke619 said:


> No issues on my market updates either. I'm on 2.1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


For those who only see open and uninstall, I experienced the same even when not on the rom. The market shows me that there are updates coming before there is an update button. Just give it some time and the update button will appear on the page. Usually within a few hours.


----------



## idle0095

Does anyone know what is going to be different in 2.2? I see all the cm9 and other roms have a pretty good updates. Wondering if 2.2 will have about the same?


----------



## gearsofwar

I'm getting my updates. I got three today!

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## jhankg

No market updates for me on 2.1.


----------



## Luckyrice

Just thought I would post my awesome CF bench on this rom with version 3 of the kernel. Almost 7200 on 350 - 1350 standard setting.


----------



## Luckyrice

Just thought I would post my awesome CF bench on this rom with version 3 of the kernel. Almost 7200 on 350 - 1350 standard setting.


----------



## idle0095

marty4short said:


> here it is http://rootzwiki.com...nel-110-122511/


Has anyone tired this new kernel? I want to but scared.


----------



## anaphora68

I'm using the kernel now. No issues at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

anaphora68 said:


> I'm using the kernel now. No issues at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The newest 1.1.1 exp kernel?


----------



## gearsofwar

Luckyrice said:


> Just thought I would post my awesome CF bench on this rom with version 3 of the kernel. Almost 7200 on 350 - 1350 standard setting.


Here's a better one if you can oc at 1.4.









GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## skiddingus

jhankg said:


> No market updates for me on 2.1.


i have been getting my updates fine on 2.1.


----------



## gearsofwar

It took me a whole two days and then I started getting market updates.


----------



## earled

I have the feeling 2.2 is gonna be a New Years present. Probably a full wipe too. Must be awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhuntdog

anaphora68 said:


> The newest 1.1.1 exp kernel?


Using the latest experimental 4 kernel, too. Working great so far. My phone doesn't like 1.4, though.


----------



## dhy8386

idle0095 said:


> The newest 1.1.1 exp kernel?


its actually the preferable kernel to use. he has fixed undervolting to be compatible with the omap chips. only q is interactive vs interactivex. im on x and get incredible battery perf (ma measure) when asleep. we are talking -30ma usage.


----------



## idle0095

dhy8386 said:


> its actually the preferable kernel to use. he has fixed undervolting to be compatible with the omap chips. only q is interactive vs interactivex. im on x and get incredible battery perf (ma measure) when asleep. we are talking -30ma usage.


okay great. Using it now. Thanks


----------



## dhy8386

Just a note on Kernels.

From what i have seen, only faux and imo have now fixed their undervolting algorithms to work properly with the GN. Francisco is fixing his as we speak. Doesnt mean the other kernels dont work nor does it mean these two will work better than someone elses kernel who is not fixed (as kernels themselves are motre complex than this issue). But for proper unervolting without causing stall messages, only these two have been updated. Also afaik, user undervolting for the most part is still broken on all these kernels.


----------



## mfish123

anaphora68 said:


> I'm using the kernel now. No issues at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same here on expv4 -	all good in the hood

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

earled said:


> I have the feeling 2.2 is gonna be a New Years present. Probably a full wipe too. Must be awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


format cache, system, dalvik on the beta. Unless the apps change again.....


----------



## juancito80

idle0095 said:


> Has anyone tired this new kernel? I want to but scared.


Yes just installed using CWR and then rebooted again seems snappy. Had to reboot after install had no service on boot after install. Not sure if its mental but phone seems to be running good. Going o calibrate battery today see what happens.


----------



## jesssiii

NiteQwill said:


> 2.2 is not a public release yet so... those who didn't catch the preview download (like me) are SOL when it comes to market updates.


I'm on 2.1, updates from market working fine. I use Zeam Launcher, don't know if that is the difference. Try deleting cache and data in app, then force close and reopen (so you have to accept permission all over). That fixes alot of market problems for me. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfish123

dhy8386 said:


> its actually the preferable kernel to use. he has fixed undervolting to be compatible with the omap chips. only q is interactive vs interactivex. im on x and get incredible battery perf (ma measure) when asleep. we are talking -30ma usage.


Im right around 40ma on idle....that's using juice defender so no wifi, no by, and no data while screen off. im undervolted and using interactively.

I guess I got spoiled on my HTC HD2, running android, that used to give me 6ma on idle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ad720

My market updates on 2.1 are working fine.


----------



## evilmunkeh

Has anyone experienced their browser suddenly closing while viewing a website? I don't know what triggers it and it happens on my pages I visit. When the browser closes it just takes me to my home screen, no error no message indicating what when wrong. If I click the browser open again it immediately opens the last page I viewed and after it completes loading it closes itself again.

I am running Axiom 2.1 and the only modification I have is the exchange patch. Using the default kernel.

Any input is appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

So this question goes out to everyone luck enough to get 2.2 is there that much of a change from 2.1 that would warrant a full wipe. I started out on a fresh wipe for 2.0 but when I updated to 2.1 I didn't wipe and the rom is amazing just need to know to get the best performance and stability. I can't wait for it now just can't see how it can get any better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

jhuntdog said:


> Using the latest experimental 4 kernel, too. Working great so far. My phone doesn't like 1.4, though.


Ditto. Everything works great but 1.4 kills my phone almost instantly.


----------



## vin2win

ad720 said:


> My market updates on 2.1 are working fine.


Mine now seem to be working fine, I rebooted my phone and it allowed me to hit the update button on apps and Im running 2.1 .... I wonder what it did but hey it worked! Question for you though, your top bar on your screen shows airplane mode toggle and other toggles, mine only shows 4 not 6 toggles like you? How do I get more?


----------



## CyDetrakD

evilmunkeh said:


> Has anyone experienced their browser suddenly closing while viewing a website? I don't know what triggers it and it happens on my pages I visit. When the browser closes it just takes me to my home screen, no error no message indicating what when wrong. If I click the browser open again it immediately opens the last page I viewed and after it completes loading it closes itself again.
> 
> I am running Axiom 2.1 and the only modification I have is the exchange patch. Using the default kernel.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get the same thing happen to me on every rom I've tried out. It might be because of the amount of tabs open but it has happened with only one site open with alot of flash content. I think its something carried over from the honeycomb code because it happens on my Xoom also.


----------



## 2defmouze

ad720 said:


> My market updates on 2.1 are working fine.


I see you use gStrings tuner... try free DaTuner... believe me you won't look back


----------



## gearsofwar

I really think 2.1 is perfect. Most people that have problems are either not following directions first place and they redo and start following directions the second time around. Oh well, things happen....

Love the way the phone is acting right now....Thank you to DT as always! You're the best eva bro!


----------



## skiddingus

vin2win said:


> Mine now seem to be working fine, I rebooted my phone and it allowed me to hit the update button on apps and Im running 2.1 .... I wonder what it did but hey it worked! Question for you though, your top bar on your screen shows airplane mode toggle and other toggles, mine only shows 4 not 6 toggles like you? How do I get more?


Go to apps and run Cyanogenmod settings. Select "interface" and click on the word "notification power widget". You can choose how many and which ones appear.


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> I really think 2.1 is perfect. Most people that have problems are either not following directions first place and they redo and start following directions the second time around. Oh well, things happen....
> 
> Love the way the phone is acting right now....Thank you to DT as always! You're the best eva bro!


I concur, 2.1 works perfect for me... which makes my mouth water to think of whats to come


----------



## Blunderbuss

Does anyone have working bluetooth tethering?


----------



## Luckyrice

Where do I download 2.2?


----------



## RamAir02

Luckyrice said:


> Where do I download 2.2?


Its not officially released yet. It was available for a short period of time via droid th3ory's twitter a couple of days ago. It should be released soon.


----------



## ad720

2defmouze said:


> I see you use gStrings tuner... try free DaTuner... believe me you won't look back


Thanks! Going to give it a try.


----------



## ad720

vin2win said:


> Mine now seem to be working fine, I rebooted my phone and it allowed me to hit the update button on apps and Im running 2.1 .... I wonder what it did but hey it worked! Question for you though, your top bar on your screen shows airplane mode toggle and other toggles, mine only shows 4 not 6 toggles like you? How do I get more?


App drawer -> cyanogenmod settings -> swipe right to "interface" -> click on "Notification Power wid..." -> scroll to the bottom and choose "Widget buttons

edit -> ROOTWIKI, Y U NO SPELLCHECK?


----------



## droidth3ory

evilmunkeh said:


> I get the same thing happen to me on every rom I've tried out. It might be because of the amount of tabs open but it has happened with only one site open with alot of flash content. I think its something carried over from the honeycomb code because it happens on my Xoom also.


You need to install Flash Player .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm T

I'm going to grab that too and give it a whirl. Thanks!



ad720 said:


> Thanks! Going to give it a try.


----------



## euphoriq

Wtf is happening with android os?On 1.9 it was 14% then 2.1 yesterday was 32% now 45 wtf? Keep awake is 46 minutes.. how can I fix this and is It rom related.


----------



## 2defmouze

euphoriq said:


> Wtf is happening with android os?On 1.9 it was 14% then 2.1 yesterday was 32% now 45 wtf? Keep awake is 46 minutes.. how can I fix this and is It rom related.


Its probably not ROM related... just give it some time, like a day or 2 or so for the ROM and kernel to settle into your phone, and things like that will even out.

EDIT: Honestly unless you are seeing some very bad battery life don't even look at those percentages, they're really pretty meaningless and not worth the fuss majority of the time.


----------



## ugapug

I just flashed imo's exp*5* kernel. Wow. Haven't benched it yet but there is ZERO lag anywhere.


----------



## bowtieduece

clocked at 1350 hotplug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

Let it settle, getting decent battery life now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ugapug

Set at interactivex and 1350mhz.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Hey, whenever I try replying to a gmail message gmail just crashes, 2.1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitrocks

Woahh this rom seems amazing. Is there any chance for a port to the GSM Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## vin2win

ugapug said:


> I just flashed imo's exp*5* kernel. Wow. Haven't benched it yet but there is ZERO lag anywhere.


Where do you get this Kernel to try ?


----------



## ugapug

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/


----------



## irvine32

bowtieduece said:


> clocked at 1350 hotplug
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


bowtieduece, what voltages are you running on that?


----------



## BFirebird101

bowtieduece said:


> Let it settle, getting decent battery life now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you provide a link for the soft key mod you are using bowtieduece? I love the design it's awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

irvine32 said:


> bowtieduece, what voltages are you running on that?


I haven't changed the voltages , just clocked from 350-1350. using the kernel that comes with this rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## timatl

Waiting for Axiom 2.2 is like waiting for the GNex was earlier this month


----------



## 30br

Figured I had to show my CF-Bench score. I'm running Pete's Bugless Beast until Axiom 2.2 comes out. Running IMO's Exp3 kernel OC'd to 1350. Was kind of surprised.


----------



## 2defmouze

DT I just noticed your thread has about as many posts in it as the other top 20 threads combined.... Y U SO POPULAR???


----------



## niugnep

timatl said:


> Waiting for Axiom 2.2 is like waiting for the GNex was for the last 3 months


^Fixed... and while the anticipation is about the same (F5, F5, F5, F5...); I have so much more love for DT than Verizon. All hail Motorola!!!


----------



## timatl

niugnep said:


> ^Fixed... and while the anticipation is about the same (F5, F5, F5, F5...); I have so much more love for DT than Verizon. All hail Motorola!!!


I see what you did there LOL


----------



## gonzlobo

niugnep said:


> ^Fixed... and while the anticipation is about the same (F5, F5, F5, F5...); I have so much more love for DT than Verizon. All hail Motorola!!!


Ugh, all hail m*t*rola? No thanks.


----------



## BalinorTx

2defmouze said:


> DT I just noticed your thread has about as many posts in it as the other top 20 threads combined.... Y U SO POPULAR???


You can tell this is the place to be ...


----------



## Fatsix

ugapug said:


> I just flashed imo's exp*5* kernel. Wow. Haven't benched it yet but there is ZERO lag anywhere.


mine was lagging bad when screen scrolling. Went back to tuna v5


----------



## niugnep

gonzlobo said:


> Ugh, all hail m*t*rola? No thanks.


Welcome to Verizon Wireless! Galaxy Nexus? Never heard of it... I have this nice new shiny Droid Razr I'll sell you, though!


----------



## edhgreatone

Hello All --- i've been running zygot's since the begining and now obviously on axiom's 2.1...

i'm running into an issue and wanted to see if anyone else is having a similiar problem... my google sync doesn't work... for whatever reason my bar's never are blue but i'm still able to perform data functions such as browsing internet, using google services etc....

Even on 4g i'm getting a data connection but the signal bars are grayed out meaning i'm not sync with the google servers... only problem i'm noticing is that my gmail won't automatically sync nor do I receive emails without having to manually go into the app and click the refresh icon... even when I get new emails, I do not get any notification... anyone else noticed this?

I'm running axiom's 2.1 without modifications... and using lightflow ---- any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this???


----------



## iNate71

Just to clarify, this ROM *IS* AOSP based, correct?

I read somewhere it wasn't. Looking to flash something very stable.


----------



## niugnep

iNate71 said:


> AOSP build based on 4.0.3/VZW Enabled


He will probably be releasing 2.2 very soon, so might be worth the wait!


----------



## mdbowman

iNate71 said:


> Just to clarify, this ROM *IS* AOSP based, correct?
> 
> I read somewhere it wasn't. Looking to flash something very stable.


Yes - Based on AOSP (as all 4.0.3 builds are I believe). 2.1 is super stable for all of us... but we're on the heels of 2.2


----------



## iNate71

niugnep said:


> Yes - Based on AOSP (as all 4.0.3 builds are I believe). 2.1 is super stable for all of us... but we're on the heels of 2.2


Should I wait then?


----------



## mdbowman

It sounds like those that have been testing 2.2 there were some that just flashed with formatting cache and dalvik and system so hopefully we won't have to blow away data again. Personally, I wouldn't wait, but that's just me. The majority of people in your spot would probably wait.


----------



## custompcs

2defmouze said:


> DT I just noticed your thread has about as many posts in it as the other top 20 threads combined.... Y U SO POPULAR???


I been on DT Roms since the thunderbolt and never had the complaints like other ppl had except battery life, gave the Bionic a try and the only reason I kept it for two months is DT Roms, and now the G-Nex....once again DT is killing it with his kick tushy Roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## niugnep

iNate71 said:


> Should I wait then?


Personally, I'd wait. I actually downloaded 2.2 when he put it up for beta testing but decided to wait for the final release because I ended up going out. He said it would be released very soon; as in yesterday. So it should be any minute now (we hope).


----------



## iNate71

niugnep said:


> Personally, I'd wait. I actually downloaded 2.2 when he put it up for beta testing but decided to wait for the final release because I ended up going out. He said it would be released very soon; as in yesterday. So it should be any minute now (we hope).


Hopefully he'll upload it by tonight.







Got nothing going on later, might as well dedicate my evening to my GNexus.


----------



## SQFreak

droidth3ory said:


> Logging is disabled. It uses resources.


Can it be re-enabled by the user? If not, is that something you would consider adding to a future version if it's possible?


----------



## itstee

he's probably putting finishing touches on the 2.2


----------



## travva

DT, any info on when 2.2 is coming? I know it'll be here when it's ready to be, but any guess as to whether it may be tonight or this weekend?


----------



## idle0095

Im guessing this weekend. I havent seen him on


----------



## reuuin

Previously in the thread he commented on switching domains and VPS stuff,that is probably all still in litigation as we speak being handled. No rush,i know that's a hassle. Plus the guy has a life too


----------



## idle0095

I did love his rom on the bionic but on the thunderbolt i was rocking cm7 100%.


----------



## gearsofwar

2defmouze said:


> DT I just noticed your thread has about as many posts in it as the other top 20 threads combined.... Y U SO POPULAR???


Because his shit is ef'n awesome brah!


----------



## nitram

2.2 stock has been very stable and slick running it for two days now. I was on 2.1 prior and simply wiped cache, dalvik and did a system format then flashed... quick and fast. You guys waiting for 2.2 to drop could be ahead in the game by wiping clean and flashing 2.1 then getting everything set back up again. Then just do the above... unless something changes in the op concerning 2.2 install.. hope this helps... thx DT for one awesome rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

Hey DT, bird is about to release RootzBoat v6 - if you get 2.2 out tonight, you'll have released two updates (one including a total rewrite) in the same time it's taken him to release one... good advertising right there









Really though, love both you guys - 2.1 is sick, can't wait for 2.2.


----------



## iNate71

What is the stock layout for the nav bar in v2.1? For some reason, I can't see the screenshots.


----------



## bryannh

seems the blackened mod and some others have dead links


----------



## inferno10681

bryannh said:


> seems the blackened mod and some others have dead links


DT's switching hosting - they'll be back up in time.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

errr... getting random reboots. I don't want to reflash if 2.2 is coming soon, any updates Theory?


----------



## ap4tor

cvbcbcmv said:


> errr... getting random reboots. I don't want to reflash if 2.2 is coming soon, any updates Theory?


I'm with you man. I was fooling around with kernels and now my phone is all out of wack. One cool thing that happens is the boot image becomes the wallpaper.

I don't want to waste my time with 2.1 when 2.2 is around the corner I hope


----------



## droidth3ory

AXI0M 2.2 should be done tonight. I have been trying to get the system right and I think its there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> AXI0M 2.2 should be done tonight. I have been trying to get the system right and I think its there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SWEET MAN. I CANT WAIT.


----------



## itzAstonish

Can't open camera or email from home page. Anyone find a fix for this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

itzAstonish said:


> Can't open camera or email from home page. Anyone find a fix for this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmm werid. Mine works fine.


----------



## dgraphics2009

Hello peoples............just got the Extended Battery from Verizon even though axi0m has been a great battery saver, now I can probably get about 2 weeks w/o batterizing up.......LOL


----------



## droidth3ory

itzAstonish said:


> Can't open camera or email from home page. Anyone find a fix for this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sounds like a Data restore thang.







. Delete the shortcut and add new ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dgraphics2009

idle0095 said:


> Hmm werid. Mine works fine.


Mine works too from the homepage


----------



## CyDetrakD

I get the same thing happen to me after a restore home screen using my backup pro. I always got to delete the shortcuts for my browser and camera because it says not found but works from the launcher and this is with any rom.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Oohhhhh so excited for 2.2. I hope it's not 3 in the morning.


----------



## BFirebird101

What soft key mod is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

w00t. gonna watch ufc later and come back to this thread and hope that 2.2 is out. Eh, who am i kidding, ill be refreshing this thread on my phone lol.


----------



## RaubRaux

droidth3ory said:


> AXI0M 2.2 should be done tonight. I have been trying to get the system right and I think its there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux

BFirebird101 said:


> What soft key mod is this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkThat is master mynd's theme.


----------



## Fatsix

raub said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkThat is master mynd's theme.


 Yep ...horney scream..


----------



## BFirebird101

Can someone link it please? I searched and cannot find it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

I like the softkey mod but I dont like the theme. Can we get just the mod?


----------



## 2defmouze

BFirebird101 said:


> I like the softkey mod but I dont like the theme. Can we get just the mod?


Ask him..
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0m-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/


----------



## BFirebird101

Damn the download link is dead. Pooh









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

if you want that theme its not a dead link. just a misspelled link. here is the link http://th3oryrom.com/masturmynd/Nexus/


----------



## gearsofwar

I've been checking the forum for the upcoming surprise. Guess not yet

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Anyone else not getting data after being on wifi and going out of range?


----------



## akellar

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Anyone else not getting data after being on wifi and going out of range?


I'm having this problem too but not on this rom. Another data outage maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icedmayhem

One thing I noticed when compared to a build running 4.02. NFL mobile does not show up in a market search. I know that it hasn't been updated to ics yet but all other Verizon apps are there? Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NateDogg11

Does this ROM have T9 dialing? I swore I had it yesterday, but today it isn't working. Would it have anything to do with trying a different kernal?


----------



## itzAstonish

droidth3ory said:


> Sounds like a Data restore thang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Delete the shortcut and add new ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep, fixed. I believe its because I restored my Nova home screen settings from a previous rom, so if anyone else has this problem, that could be why.

Thanks DT!


----------



## SerapH

i've been hearing that people have been downloading the axiom 2.2 rom...been looking for the link on twitter...can some one please post a link or tell me where i can download 2.2...thank....great rom my g!!!! i did notice though some freezing wen using the rom, especially wen using adw launcher


----------



## droidkevlar

NateDogg11 said:


> Does this ROM have T9 dialing? I swore I had it yesterday, but today it isn't working. Would it have anything to do with trying a different kernal?


It has it. Kernel has no cause for u to lose that

sent from my pants


----------



## dlnp22

travva said:


> w00t. gonna watch ufc later and come back to this thread and hope that 2.2 is out. Eh, who am i kidding, ill be refreshing this thread on my phone lol.


THIS.


----------



## wideopn11

SerapH said:


> i've been hearing that people have been downloading the axiom 2.2 rom...been looking for the link on twitter...can some one please post a link or tell me where i can download 2.2...thank....great rom my g!!!! i did notice though some freezing wen using the rom, especially wen using adw launcher


You are a couple days late on the test version of 2.2, just wait for the official update. Not surprised you get freezing using a Gingerbread launcher on an Icecream sandwich ROM. I would wait for those other launchers to be updated or just stick with 4.0 launchers.


----------



## NateDogg11

droidkevlar said:


> It has it. Kernel has no cause for u to lose that
> 
> sent from my pants


I thought so. I'm on 2.2, I'll just reflash. Thanks


----------



## itstee

SerapH said:


> i've been hearing that people have been downloading the axiom 2.2 rom...been looking for the link on twitter...can some one please post a link or tell me where i can download 2.2...thank....great rom my g!!!! i did notice though some freezing wen using the rom, especially wen using adw launcher


why are you using adw launcher any ways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NateDogg11

Found out what was removing T9 dialing. I had flashed the MOD to give the dialer a transparent background. Apparently, that removes the feature. Hopefully there will be a way to do both at some point.


----------



## SerapH

itstee said:


> why are you using adw launcher any ways
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i love adw...its highly customizable and its got the 4d vertical drawer and you can customize the icons on the dock and the dock itself...i use custom icons from deviant art....makes the phone look really nice


----------



## niugnep

I think ADW is compatible with ICS. It works okay for me, doesn't seem quite as stable as Nova Launcher. I like the fact that you can customize the dock. Nova Launcher will let you customize the icons from deviantart too but it won't let you customize the dock, swipe gestures, or the 4d vertical drawer. Nowhere near the same amount of options, either.


----------



## igotgame

Guys if you haven't been following Imo's kernel progress, you should be. He is making some great progress with regards to voltages.

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

According to his twitter account the update will drop in ten minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

2.2 IS LIVE... READ THE OP, READ THE CHANGE LOG!! You guys can settle in for a few days now I am ready finish my heavier mods like Toolbox, Etc. Enjoy!!! Hold on the Mirror at first, I am testing our new VPS>









ROCK OUT!!


----------



## blackngray70

Here we go. Downloading 2.2.


----------



## NvrEnough

Been on 2.2 for a few days. Is everything staying the same or should I update once the new one is ready to DL?


----------



## hawgpapa

Yeah, Baby!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## oneUp

Flashing 2.2







I had to dig up this account I regged way back when just to say this is the best damn ROM for Nexus.

and my first post too.. so you know you did something right! I'll send some cig and beer monies your way shortly!


----------



## idle0095

flashing now. took 1.2 mins to download. sweet


----------



## 2defmouze

Based on changelog (which made me drool) sounds like a lot went into this... you are the man DT... doing a full wipe for safety sake and flashing! Thanks and have a great new year!


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> Based on changelog (which made me drool) sounds like a lot went into this... you are the man DT... doing a full wipe for safety sake and flashing! Thanks and have a great new year!


Thanks man... I took my time and was EXTRA meticulous on this. I want to move it forward and it just hasn't felt right. It felt dirty. LOL


----------



## igotgame

DT

This much different from the 2.2 from Twitter? I will be upgrading from it.

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## fronc

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Anyone else not getting data after being on wifi and going out of range?


I saw this this evening, and the other day too, when VzW was having its issues. But it came back after an airplane mode toggle this time. Hope it doesn't do that every time. I haven't been back and forth enough to know yet.


----------



## hkspks

Thank you sir, big fan of your work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

YAY guess what started downloading right after boot... yes thats right, market apps... full wipe factory reset


----------



## idle0095

I notice there is still cyangenmod settings. is that right?

I thought there were rom controls in the settings of this rom? This rom seems the same as 2.1


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> DT
> 
> This much different from the 2.2 from Twitter? I will be upgrading from it.
> 
> Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


One hundred percent different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## oneUp

Shot you over a quarter, hopefully that's enough for a 24pk and a redbull. Thanks for your hardwork, DT


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> I notice there is still cyangenmod settings. is that right?


For the toggles yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Slvfox

I have tried to download 2.2 but the external window for the download doesn't pop up. Is there a problem or has my computer blocked the website?


----------



## sonnydroid

Will the 1% mod work on 2.2?


----------



## Kancerstick

link is not working..any other mirrors?


----------



## NateDogg11

Kancerstick said:


> link is not working..any other mirrors?


Same problem here...probably overloaded? Let me know if you find a mirror


----------



## NvrEnough

sonnydroid said:


> Will the 1% mod work on 2.2?


"""* Added in Battery % by Default (Popular Request)"""

Comes with it


----------



## NvrEnough

Boooting now







wooot


----------



## igotgame

Anybody install yet without wiping data?







. I want to just clear cache.

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

DT do you plan on doing any type of control in the settings that will control status bar and lock screen tweeks? Love your work like crazy.


----------



## Slvfox

NateDogg11 said:


> Same problem here...probably overloaded? Let me know if you find a mirror


I'm glad others are having the same problem. I thought my firewall was blocking the download. I was ready to ditch it for the download.


----------



## rsimpson

Kancerstick said:


> link is not working..any other mirrors?


+1


----------



## NateDogg11

NvrEnough said:


> Boooting now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooot


Did you download from here or a different forum? I ask bc the link isn't working anymore


----------



## Izord

The download link is dead.

Help DT.


----------



## jasonpantuliano

if its not too much trouble could someone who downloaded upload to multi upload or something. Thanks in advance if someone can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11

Getting page not found for download.

Edit:


----------



## droidth3ory

I'm fixing the LINK.. Not sure what the hell happened to it.

Hold on, incase it was bad. Sorry boys... new shit.


----------



## DroidxRage

I'm getting over 24 hours on an extended battery with normal usage (some pandora, web browsing, tapatalk, etc). imosen v5 exp kernel. under volt from 350-1350. Can get exact voltages when I'm off the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NvrEnough

NateDogg11 said:


> Did you download from here or a different forum? I ask bc the link isn't working anymore


here about 10 mins ago. Hit it right when it popped up


----------



## heffzilla

Izord said:


> The download link is dead.
> 
> Help DT.


Not to steer people to another site, but, mydroidworld link just worked for me


----------



## BFirebird101

F5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bjanow

85% 3 min to go. Going to flash with system/cache/dalvik wipe over beta 2.2. I'll let you know how it works. Prepared to do full wipe tomorrow morning if needed. Thanks DT!! Happy New Year.

Lets mount this b1tch.


----------



## BFirebird101

Works now. Lol I jeep forgetting theory has fans on other sites too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonpantuliano

I just downloaded and it said complete and it was only 38 mb's. Guessing there may still be an issue or thousands of us crack flashers are trying to downloads at the same time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

LOL... Just hold up a minute guys.,.. You don't want half a ROM. The whole is will work much better.







For real.


----------



## runandhide05

hey buddy, how do we fix red lines under every word we type?


----------



## Grizzly420

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... Just hold up a minute guys.,.. You don't want half a ROM. The whole is will work much better. For real.


Dude you rock LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Slvfox

heffzilla said:


> Not to steer people to another site, but, mydroidworld link just worked for me


That link is dead alond with Droidforums.net


----------



## SpinningHook

Downloaded it just fine and now have it up and running. No issues so far. Very smooth.


----------



## hankijm

Is anyone's phone not charging since flashing 2.2??? Mine would charge prior to 2.2 but won't charge now. Also the spell check needs to be fixed.


----------



## idle0095

hankijm said:


> Is anyone's phone not charging since flashing 2.2??? Mine would charge prior to 2.2 but won't charge now. Also the spell check needs to be fixed.


mine is charging just fine.


----------



## fronc

runandhide05 said:


> hey buddy, how do we fix red lines under every word we type?


Haha, confirmed... minor inconvenience.


----------



## droidaho

I'm flashing now. (didn't check MD5... hope the DL was complete!) lol #crackflasher


----------



## fronc

hankijm said:


> Is anyone's phone not charging since flashing 2.2??? Mine would charge prior to 2.2 but won't charge now. Also the spell check needs to be fixed.


Charging fine here..


----------



## wideopn11

What is the correct file size?


----------



## NateDogg11

For those that have got it to download...what is the approximate size? I'm getting some weird ones...10mb, I know DT has more in there than that!


----------



## fronc

Wish someone had told me that my home screens would be wiped from existance.... ughh...

Edit: Sorry, that sounded whiney. Thanks DT!


----------



## a2thejay23

mine is like 174mb ...flashed finebut mine doenst match md5 and had some random offset message during flash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tr1pp1n

literally night and day from 2.1 - really great work dt... only complaint - whered the bubbles live wallpaper go?! lol


----------



## oneUp

I flashed mines already.. up and running and it's super sexy. My filesize is: 174 MB (183,228,837 bytes)


----------



## heffzilla

Slvfox said:


> That link is dead alond with Droidforums.net


sure is, my dl was only 23mb. ima tard


----------



## 2defmouze

EDIT: Nvm lol


----------



## hankijm

idle0095 said:


> mine is charging just fine.


Tried yet another charger, definitely not charging now. Still no one with this issue?


----------



## droidth3ory

fronc said:


> Haha, confirmed... minor inconvenience.


Something go tcrossed in the links. No idea why. Check that MD5.


----------



## tr1pp1n

hankijm said:


> Tried yet another charger, definitely not charging now. Still no one with this issue?


nope, no issue here, try reflashing... check md5 make sure you flashed the complete file


----------



## funkymonk145

Thanks for the awesome work. Been running 2.1, flashing 2.2 now.

Not to mention, the first ROM to make me laugh while still inside CWM Recovery. "Let's mount this Female Dog."


----------



## yoyoche

wideopn11 said:


> What is the correct file size?


174.74mb


----------



## droidth3ory

oneUp said:


> I flashed mines already.. up and running and it's super sexy. My filesize is: 174 MB (183,228,837 bytes)


lol.. 185mb. How it flashed I have NO IDEA> lmao. Thats some David Copperfield shit right there.


----------



## wideopn11

Looks like still uploading or something, still not getting the whole file pending.


----------



## Caveman419

NateDogg11 said:


> For those that have got it to download...what is the approximate size? I'm getting some weird ones...10mb, I know DT has more in there than that!


I am getting 178,935KB


----------



## yoyoche

hankijm said:


> Tried yet another charger, definitely not charging now. Still no one with this issue?


Mine charges fine


----------



## droidth3ory

Okay, guys.. Sorry.. Not sure what happened. LINK is tested good. Redownload and check that MD5.


----------



## MrKleen

I just downloaded it and it says 104.73... I guess I'll try again.


----------



## davidukfl

just downloaded twice, but cant get the MD5 sums to match up. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## fronc

droidth3ory said:


> lol.. 185mb. How it flashed I have NO IDEA> lmao. Thats some David Copperfield shit right there.


Odd, mine did the same. Very strange. Maybe I'll get my homescreens back too?!


----------



## wideopn11

Says 177 MB


----------



## idle0095

I def can confirm that its 175MB and the md5 match.


----------



## a2thejay23

so basically if DTs is 185mb and some of ours flashed was 174, we should re download again maybe that will fix some of these issues like the keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Okay, guys.. Sorry.. Not sure what happened. LINK is tested good. Redownload and check that MD5.


Wait...what? Mine was 174 mb.. and I checked the md5 and it flashed fine...lol? Should I be concerned?


----------



## 2swizzle

I stopped having sex with my wife so I could download this LOL LOL. I will flash in about 20 or 30 minutes I can't believe I just did this lol


----------



## idle0095

Just downloaded it again and its only 177 now. first was 175. WTH is going on?


----------



## wideopn11

MD5 matches and file is 181,403 KB. That right Droidth3ory?


----------



## jasonpantuliano

DT you said its 185. I've been checking and its been going up but it is at 177 and has been for a good 5 minutes. Before it was going up about 1 meg every 3 seconds. So is that the full file or no. Thank you


----------



## drak1071

Downloaded at 174.74 and flashed fine.


----------



## droidth3ory

It is 174.8MB and the MD5 is confirmed in the op. I have NO IDEA what the hell happened with the link, it just dissappeared. lol. To be safe.. I would just redolwad and be done with it.


----------



## davidukfl

nvm finally got it. 3rd times a charm


----------



## NvrEnough

2swizzle said:


> I stopped having sex with my wife so I could download this LOL LOL. I will flash in about 20 or 30 minutes I can't believe I just did this lol


LMAO, 175 here flashed fine.


----------



## niugnep

175MB is going to be 183,500,800B. If the MD5 matches you have nothing to be concerned with. Everything reports filesizes differently depending on if you use 1024 or 1000, display in MB, KB, or B. If you are in the 170-190 range and the MD5 matches you are in the clear. If your file is 49MB or 100MB it isn't going to match the MD5 and it probably isn't going to flash. Just check the MD5 and if it matches you're good. If the filesize didn't match up the MD5 won't either.


----------



## paul247

i felt like some stuff was missing not seeing any additional menu for trebuchet or anything... i DL and flashed at 175 dl again at 177 now!!


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> It is 185.8MB and the MD5 is confirmed in the op. I have NO IDEA what the hell happened with the link, it just dissappeared. lol. To be safe.. I would just redolwad and be done with it.


Link in OP right now is 177mb... ?


----------



## idle0095

174 MB (183,228,837.00 bytes) thats what mine reads. the forst one i downloaded.

The second is 177 MB (185,756,249 bytes)


----------



## 2defmouze

niugnep said:


> 175MB is going to be 183,500,800B. If the MD5 matches you have nothing to be concerned with. Everything reports filesizes differently depending on if you use 1024 or 1000, display in MB, KB, or B. If you are in the 170-190 range and the MD5 matches you are in the clear. If your file is 49MB or 100MB it isn't going to match the MD5 and it probably isn't going to flash. Just check the MD5 and if it matches you're good. If the filesize didn't match up the MD5 won't either.


Ok this sounds correct... haha crackflashers breathe and be merry


----------



## droidth3ory

I just downloaded and flashed the link... It is GOOD> Have it.


----------



## droidth3ory

paul247 said:


> i felt like some stuff was missing not seeing any additional menu for trebuchet or anything... i DL and flashed at 175 dl again at 177 now!!


I modded the AOSP Launcher. No search bar, so no reason for ther menu. I will get the add-ons uploaded, including the Trebucht launcher if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## yoyoche

Glad you got rid of the search soft key.
Like the 1% battery mod. Better lay out for the power menu.
Would like to see the return of the 3 dot setting soft menu key.
Definitely better aesthetics.
Now to run and see how she flows.

Thanks DT

Edit: you also got the full screen real estate fixed. That's GREAT!


----------



## oneUp

Eee. I should of checked my MD5 lol. I was so excited to install :/ I'm going to download it again to see if it matches this time.


----------



## igotgame

Anyone just wiped the caches and flash yet?

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## edhgreatone

anyone else having issues with download link for 2.2? i'm getting error on page and won't open...


----------



## paul247

droidth3ory said:


> I modded the AOSP Launcher. No search bar, so no reason for ther menu. I will get the add-ons uploaded, including the Trebucht launcher if anyone wants to use it.


Ahh cool thanks


----------



## fronc

droidth3ory said:


> I modded the AOSP Launcher. No search bar, so no reason for ther menu. I will get the add-ons uploaded, including the Trebucht launcher if anyone wants to use it.


I would like to use the trebuchet launcher again. Unless you think AOSP is faster now... but Until AOSP can modify the number of pages, Trebuchet has my heart.


----------



## Caveman419

I can also confirm that my MD5 matched.


----------



## idle0095

whats up with the red lines when typing? Has that been addressed?


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> Anyone just wiped the caches and flash yet?
> 
> Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


Come on.. LOL. It has Market Restore. You're on the watch list.


----------



## RaubRaux

idle0095 said:


> 174 MB (183,228,837.00 bytes) thats what mine reads. the forst one i downloaded.
> 
> The second is 177 MB (185,756,249 bytes)


CONFIRMED

and somehow both pass MD5 checksum


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> whats up with the red lines when typing? Has that been addressed?


Your Download isn't right.


----------



## bjanow

I'm getting 178,935 flashing now. Flashed ok, flashing Nova now.. flashed ok. Flashing runandhide mods now.. edit: perfect. White B-H-R-M. Wow great work DT, thanks again.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol at being almost totally done setting up and now doing a full wipe to reflash... only for th3oryroms <3


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> Your Download isn't right.


I redownloaded it and it went from 174 MB (183,228,837.00 bytes) to 177 MB (185,756,249 bytes) so i reflashed it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Come on.. LOL. It has Market Restore. You're on the watch list.


Bah...lol.. I'm not at home and was trying to get out easy..lol. I'll wait till I get home.

Sent from an Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## oneUp

Dang. Here's goes again, I just spent 30 minutes fixing up my phone.. and now i'm going to wipe because my first install MD5 did not match... my 2nd download matched. I don't wana run into any odd issues so I rather do everything right, then run into problems!


----------



## niugnep

Windows Explorer: 181,403 KB
Chrome: 177 MB
Internet Explorer: 177 MB
Firefox: 177 MB
Command Prompt: 185,756,281 B

All the same size, just reported differently.
Used TotalCommander to check the MD5 and it matches: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699


----------



## anaphora68

Anyone else's keyboard all red/underlined?


----------



## edhgreatone

anyone else having issues with download link for 2.2? i'm getting error on page and won't open...


----------



## droidth3ory

anaphora68 said:


> Anyone else's keyboard all red/underlined?


You have a bad download.


----------



## droidth3ory

edhgreatone said:


> anyone else having issues with download link for 2.2? i'm getting error on page and won't open...


Its fixed.


----------



## inferno10681

anaphora68 said:


> Anyone else's keyboard all red/underlined?


Your download's wrong - redownload and reflash.


----------



## NvrEnough

anaphora68 said:


> Anyone else's keyboard all red/underlined?


Download the file again and re flash


----------



## droidaho

droidth3ory said:


> lol.. 185mb. How it flashed I have NO IDEA> lmao. Thats some David Copperfield shit right there.


Mine is 178MB and it flashed as well... lol. I better redownload and MD5 it. Lesson learned.


----------



## edhgreatone

droidth3ory said:


> Its fixed.


"Error on page"

delete cookies, tried to view link through rightclick+properties still no luck


----------



## idle0095

After redownloading the red lines have fixed them selfs.


----------



## yoyoche

droidth3ory said:


> You have a bad download.


I also have this, but my MD% checked OK + the file size was correct also.

But I will redo


----------



## anaphora68

inferno10681 said:


> Your download's wrong - redownload and reflash.


Roger that. Trying it now.


----------



## dhy8386

Dt, what's the camcorder patch? Didn't know anything was wrong with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## digitaljedi1

What's the best launcher AOSP, Trebuchet, or NovaLauncher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

It was werid. the first download md5 checked fine but was too small and i had the red lines. After downloading again the file was correct size and md5 check ok again. no red lines now.


----------



## niugnep

DT needs his own publisher and PR lady with this type of following. One server mishap and everyone freaks out. People are going to start jumping out of buildings soon. He sort of reminds me of Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget... sitting behind the computer screen watching and scheming. Maybe this is all part of the master plan!


----------



## BFirebird101

^^^lol +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edhgreatone

niugnep said:


> DT needs his own publisher and PR lady with this type of following. One server mishap and everyone freaks out. People are going to start jumping out of buildings soon. He sort of reminds me of Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget... sitting behind the computer screen watching and scheming. Maybe this is all part of the master plan!


I'm clicking F5, and trying the download link...









but when his updates make the device perform THAT much better... flashing a new version almost feels like getting a new phone all over


----------



## thedoge

niugnep said:


> DT needs his own publisher and PR lady with this type of following. One server mishap and everyone freaks out. People are going to start jumping out of buildings soon. He sort of reminds me of Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget... sitting behind the computer screen watching and scheming. Maybe this is all part of the master plan!


Ocean Marketting needs clients


----------



## tr1pp1n

idle0095 said:


> 174 MB (183,228,837.00 bytes) thats what mine reads. the forst one i downloaded.
> 
> The second is 177 MB (185,756,249 bytes)


same here, first one I flashed ran great, benchmarked very high, the second one with the matching md5 to what DT posted, random rebooted on the first start... not a great beginning heh


----------



## gonzo319

Trying to install using clockwork mod recovery but I get an error saying it can't open the file (bad) file aborted..Will try the mirror link and see if that works.


----------



## davidkim99b

Feel th butter... so lovely...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

just a word to the wise.. a full wipe *may* be necessary.... in 2.1, wallet.apk was in /data/app, but now in 2.2, it is in /system/app

Not sure if that can cause issues, but a heads up for those using wallet


----------



## itstee

woot can't wait to get home from work to boot this final version of 2.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowman

DT... Where's the







in 2.2?







haha


----------



## inferno10681

thedoge said:


> Ocean Marketting needs clients


This made me lol.


----------



## Zomb!e

dhy8386 said:


> Dt, what's the camcorder patch? Didn't know anything was wrong with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Was also wondering the same thing.

Thanks DT. I may be able to flash it tomorrow. People are hitting this download link like crazy. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stashtrey

Did anyone's phone explode into pieces?


----------



## bowtieduece

gonzo319 said:


> Trying to install using clockwork mod recovery but I get an error saying it can't open the file (bad) file aborted..Will try the mirror link and see if that works.


Did you use rom manager? That's the error I get, booting into recovery worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ttlycnfuzd said:


> just a word to the wise.. a full wipe *may* be necessary.... in 2.1, wallet.apk was in /data/app, but now in 2.2, it is in /system/app
> 
> Not sure if that can cause issues, but a heads up for those using wallet


Wallet didn't like being stuck over in the kids section. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## a2thejay23

what happened to the stock live wallpapers?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidaho

I got the first download, and it flashed fine but after seeing all these comments, I checked MD5 and they didn't match. Re-downloading now. Thinking about checking MD5 this time.


----------



## tyloud78

Anyone know if the AXI0M blk3nd mod will work with 2.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Zomb!e said:


> Was also wondering the same thing.
> 
> Thanks DT. I may be able to flash it tomorrow. People are hitting this download link like crazy. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There were reports of FCs and all that good stuff. I had them myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

tyloud78 said:


> Anyone know if the AXI0M blk3nd mod will work with 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am updating it to the new stuff. That's why the link is down.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

a2thejay23 said:


> what happened to the stock live wallpapers?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


All the flowers and shit?? I took them out. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## greenlantan

Is anyone else having problems with auto correct?


----------



## RaubRaux

market restore is the bees knees!!!


----------



## a2thejay23

hehe mainly just phase beam

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zim2704

I am getting the "roaming indicator off" message one my lockscreen and notification shade, I believe it is caused because I am on an old alltel plan.

The issue that is really concerning me is that i set roaming to Home Only becuase of where I live but after every reboot it reverts back to Automatic. Can somebody else please test this and see if it is specific to my phone or all around. Thanks


----------



## tyloud78

Thanks DT











droidth3ory said:


> I am updating it to the new stuff. That's why the link is down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## getonmahlevel

You would release this as I'm leaving my house embarking on a a hour journey! Excellent timing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1pp1n

stashtrey said:


> Did anyone's phone explode into pieces?


yes my phone is now eating shit... random reboots and fc's

edit: i think a full wipe is necessary wiped system, cache and dalvik from 2.1 to 2.2 but running into all sorts of problems...

yup now reboot looping into os, froze made random loud buzzing sounds and restarted... this shit is cray


----------



## wera750

Says rootzwiki app isn't compatible now, and wipes my home screens every time I wipe cache and dalvik.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## stashtrey

I mean... literally into a thousand pieces. Duct tape seems to be holding it together but not sure about the internals.


----------



## NvrEnough

No issues at all that I can find. Good Stuff.

Wipe that shizzle and run with it


----------



## inferno10681

DT, let me just point something out - it has been ten days since you started this post, and you have released nine versions of this ROM. That's pretty freaking amazing.

Just letting you know I appreciate it.


----------



## tommy

Is there an eta on when the exchange hack will be uploaded?


----------



## dgraphics2009

no problems here...........everything working. Updating a couple of apps right now.


----------



## stashtrey

Let's mount this Female Dog.


----------



## travp624

edit: found answer already lmao!


----------



## idle0095

a2thejay23 said:


> hehe mainly just phase beam
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You can pull that apk out of many roms if you really want phase beam. I can link it for you if u want.


----------



## alxb577

Just Flashed the rom now Happy for market restore. After going crazy trying to figure which rom to run on my baby. Im happy that i decided to stick with DT's rom


----------



## travva

My market restore didn't work. Any tips? I wiped data, cache, system davlik etc. Also there's a new icon beside the much on the on screen KB. Its a right facing arrow. What is it?


----------



## droidth3ory

Modded Trebucht Launcher and the Th3ory Wallpapers are now in the OP. Getting the rest up/


----------



## yoyoche

yoyoche said:


> Your Download isn't right.


Ok as above I have lost the red lines after DL twice with different mb, but MD5's checked out.
Silly Faces in camera FC's the camera app now, which it did not do before. Although I believe the Silly Faces in the camera app is an ICS problem not this ROM.


----------



## droidth3ory

travva said:


> My market restore didn't work. Any tips? I wiped data, cache, system davlik etc. Also there's a new icon beside the much on the on screen KB. Its a right facing arrow. What is it?


You need to check the box for it in the Setup.


----------



## droidth3ory

yoyoche said:


> Ok as above I have lost the red lines after DL twice with different mb, but MD5's checked out.
> Silly Faces in camera FC's the camera app now, which it did not do before. Although I believe the Silly Faces in the camera app is an ICS problem not this ROM.


Yes sir.. I could not get it right.. Then I read that it is a issue.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke

Amazing! Love it thanks for the hard work. Is there a mod to put the search bar back at the top?


----------



## Clifton23

got a quick question. ive been on 4.0.2 revolution hd with 241 dpi. I am now spoiled by 241dpi.

flashed axiom 2.2 and first thing i did was change the dpi. well it just doesnt boot now.

is there something wrong with the rom + dpi mod?


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

droidth3ory said:


> Modded Trebucht Launcher and the Th3ory Wallpapers are now in the OP. Getting the rest up/


DT... bad link for the star wp.. you left the ftp:// in...


----------



## hawgpapa

DT - Works great! Took two downloads, but that's what I get for not checking md5. I guess I am not hallucinating 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tr1pp1n

Clifton23 said:


> got a quick question. ive been on 4.0.2 revolution hd with 241 dpi. I am now spoiled by 241dpi.
> 
> flashed axiom 2.2 and first thing i did was change the dpi. well it just doesnt boot now.
> 
> is there something wrong with the rom + dpi mod?


lol you are spoiled by 241dpi, i think you are the first person on a gnex to say that


----------



## JustDavid

Download link doesn't seem to do anything at all in IE 9, so I jumped over to Chrome and it downloaded in record time!


----------



## droidth3ory

Exchange mail Hack is now in the OP.


----------



## travva

Thx dp that's it. I couldn't type my Gmail pass lolllll too many captain and cokes. Anyway this is an AWESOME from dude. Bravo!!


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

JustDavid said:


> Download link doesn't seem to do anything at all in IE 9, so I jumped over to Chrome and it downloaded in record time!


sorry... I threw up a little in my mouth with the thought of using IE9....


----------



## droidth3ory

ttlycnfuzd said:


> DT... bad link for the star wp.. you left the ftp:// in...


Thanks you sir... Fixed. :0


----------



## droidth3ory

JustDavid said:


> Download link doesn't seem to do anything at all in IE 9, so I jumped over to Chrome and it downloaded in record time!


Then my work there is done. LOL WTF is IE9?


----------



## biggiephat

way to change the toggle widget in notification bar....seems like I can just turn it on and off


----------



## chefb

just wondering if this speeds up profile to land scape transition ? Also how does it affe t the phones ability to read signal strength?


----------



## wideopn11

Elvis_Marmaduke said:


> Amazing! Love it thanks for the hard work. Is there a mod to put the search bar back at the top?


Yeah I kinda like the search bar also. This ROM is super smooth though.


----------



## jspradling7

What causes "Back button has been disabled" ? lol


----------



## whatsinaname

Quick question,

I am coming from stock rooted and clock work modded.
Can I wipe and all that, but restore data only from clockwork, or is that not recommended?


----------



## wera750

So home screen wipe seems to be something in masturmynd's auto wipe script. But I still get the new rootzwiki app isn't comoatble with my device warning.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## JustDavid

droidth3ory said:


> Then my work there is done. LOL WTF is IE9?










I was going to make a comment but thought better of it.

I wonder if that Donate link works in IE 9.... hmmm...


----------



## wera750

jspradling7 said:


> What causes "Back button has been disabled" ? lol


Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki

Scrolling thru the menu to many times


----------



## droidth3ory

biggiephat said:


> way to change the toggle widget in notification bar....seems like I can just turn it on and off


Just tap that,.. it opens the menus. Alos... If you press and hold the toggle you get tto the settings of the choosen toggle.


----------



## droidth3ory

jspradling7 said:


> What causes "Back button has been disabled" ? lol


scroll through the menu 2 times.


----------



## egeorgia

a2thejay23 said:


> hehe mainly just phase beam
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Found it in the market. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tribok.android.livewallpaper.icsclassic.lite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 30br

Is anyone else having trouble with their auto-brightness? I seem to be stuck at 100% Manual brightness settings work fine.


----------



## uTriple

I used the camera for a few photos then it crashed and every time I restart it it says can not connect to camera... Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jawonder

In the OP is the download link the Modded launcher or the revert ?, kinda confusing .


----------



## number3pencil

Created an account just to say THANKS!

This rom is AMAZING. Just flashed v2.2 and it's EVEN BETTER than 2.1. Noticeably faster, imo.

Smooth as budder


----------



## s004kcg

down loaded twice with Chrome, and md5 matches but installation aborts?


----------



## tr1pp1n

30br said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with their auto-brightness? I seem to be stuck at 100% Manual brightness settings work fine.


yup confirmed, after a full wipe auto brightness not working


----------



## wera750

Anyone else having problems with red lines under all their text?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## davidkim99b

My Verizon app isn't working... anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

wera750 said:


> Anyone else having problems with red lines under all their text?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


There were like three posts above yours that indicate that it's a bad download.

Just redownload and reflash, you should be fine.


----------



## michaelearth

I just flashed this rom and I was wondering if there is any way to get rid of the percentage number on the battery? I would rather have it how it is on stock ICS.

thanks in advance!


----------



## wera750

Size and md5 checks out

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Skilover

What is the exchange mail hack?
Will " black' work on this build?


----------



## reverepats

michaelearth said:


> I just flashed this rom and I was wondering if there is any way to get rid of the percentage number on the battery? I would rather have it how it is on stock ICS.
> 
> thanks in advance!












How's this









Shhh..don't tell anyone










Or this....








I can get you the icons and u can just replace the née for the old in the systemUI.apk if your like
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

wera750 said:


> Size and md5 checks out
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Its wrong.


----------



## xRogerxC

This ROM looks great. Just one question guys. Has anyone tried this ROM while using the Defiant V1 Kernel by HeyitsLou? I really do not like running kernels that have OC/UV and/or GPU OC. 
Or can someone recommend a vanilla 4.0.3 kernel to run with this ROM? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

tr1pp1n said:


> yup confirmed, after a full wipe auto brightness not working


Confirm that download. Auto brightness was one of my target fixes. It is enabled by Default now and works. Tested this build for 2 days.


----------



## wera750

Sure enough redownloaded and the file was 1.6MB bigger

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

xRogerxC said:


> This ROM looks great. Just one question guys. Has anyone tried this ROM while using the Defiant V1 Kernel by HeyitsLou? I really do not like running kernels that have OC/UV and/or GPU OC.
> Or can someone recommend a vanilla 4.0.3 kernel to run with this ROM? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


HeyLous kernel works just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RammiKan

DT what exactly is NEXBox? I noticed in your OP you mention "*Added Support for Future Mods VIA NEXBox" *and also have a screenshot of that app on your twitter. Is that basically just an app your'e working on to go in and customize everything?

Also, thanks for the amazing Roms. Smooth as always.


----------



## daveh2676

davidkim99b said:


> My Verizon app isn't working... anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same here. Reinstalled Verizon Login, and still getting the same. It's possible that it isn't working on their end, I'm going to give it some time and see if it resolves itself.


----------



## tr1pp1n

DT










md5 matches - no idea why ab isn't working for me... I was having all sorts of issues going from 2.1 to 2.2 so i did a full wipe of everything and everything seems to be working for me now except ab...

edit: going to try a different kernel (faux) and see if that doesn't solve my problem...


----------



## bjanow

droidth3ory said:


> HeyLous kernel works just fine. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Adrynalyne's works very well too.


----------



## s004kcg

Can anyone offer any help, i have now downloaded for the third time, this time from the phone, file md5 matches but then when flashing , the installation is aborted right after the presentation box???


----------



## StormCell

cowboys4life22 said:


> I double checked the MD5 and it matched correctly, so the download is fine. There are no other issues present with this rom on my phone either.
> 
> I know its definitely funny, but it really is happening. I can't make out for sure what its saying but still strange issue to have. I even went into settings to enable talkback and then disable it in accessibility, but no change.


In Settings disable 'Install Web Scripts'


----------



## Blazin Blake

so i read the OP and couldnt find the file size.

Could someone just PM me the file size of 2.2 please??

Thanks!


----------



## jetski

Is T9 removed from the dialer?


----------



## mngdew

Where is the Trebuchet setting?


----------



## RammiKan

s004kcg said:


> Can anyone offer any help, i have now downloaded for the third time, this time from the phone, file md5 matches but then when flashing , the installation is aborted right after the presentation box???


Wipe EVERYTHING, data, cache, dalvik, battery stats, and format system. Then reinstall. If you still have problems re-download the file and repeat those steps as there was an issue with the zip earlier. This rom is working fine for me, i downloaded from my phone also and many other people as well. Just give it another shot.


----------



## BalinorTx

Blazin Blake said:


> so i read the OP and couldnt find the file size.
> 
> Could someone just PM me the file size of 2.2 please??
> 
> Thanks!


175MB


----------



## 30br

droidth3ory said:


> Confirm that download. Auto brightness was one of my target fixes. It is enabled by Default now and works. Tested this build for 2 days.


Yep checked MD5 and file size before installing, after seeing trouble others were having. Wiped dalvik/cache, formatted /system, data wipe. Pretty minor, and it may be just me. Great work on everything else though. Smoothest ROM yet, feels like I just got a new Nexus all over again.


----------



## pbj420

s004kcg said:


> Can anyone offer any help, i have now downloaded for the third time, this time from the phone, file md5 matches but then when flashing , the installation is aborted right after the presentation box???


Sounds like ur coming from p3droid rom. If so u need to reflash clockwork from rom manager. Had same problem when I was installing gummynex yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

mngdew said:


> Where is the Trebuchet setting?


Trebutchet was removed, I didn't like it. It in the OP if you wanted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Dictionary fixed, but still no roozwiki app. Anyone else having this problem?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

Double post fml

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

Rootzwiki app was disabled by the site like a week or 2 ago


----------



## zeuswsu

wera750 said:


> Double post fml
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


What do you mean no rootzwiki app? The rootzwiki app is down on everyone phone. They are working on fixing it....


----------



## whatsinaname

Sorry for posting again, but this forum is filling up fast!

If I am coming from stock rooted and clockwork, can I wipe everything, install rom, and then restore just the data from a clockwork backup? or is it best to start from scratch?


----------



## msburr87

Same here on the no rootzwiki paid which is weird.

And they did fix it, its now a paid tapatalk base app


----------



## Blazin Blake

BalinorTx said:


> 175MB


are you sure?? I got 177mb on my phone and the computer...


----------



## NvrEnough

wera750 said:


> Dictionary fixed, but still no roozwiki app. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Rootzwikki app hasn't worked for me in days on any build.









has nothing to do with build


----------



## s004kcg

pbj420 said:


> Sounds like ur coming from p3droid rom. If so u need to reflash clockwork from rom manager. Had same problem when I was installing gummynex yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very much appreciated, Actually was coming from 2.1 but never even thought of updating the clockwork, hell dont even use rom manager, but did as you suggested and tada, flashed with a previous download. Now for some buttery goodness. thanks again!!!


----------



## cowboys4life22

Request: Is there anyway to incorporate a bootanimation sound during the bootanimation? Im not sure how many would want this feature, but would appreciate it if its not too difficult.


----------



## pbj420

s004kcg said:


> Very much appreciated, Actually was coming from 2.1 but never even thought of updating the clockwork, hell dont even use rom manager, but did as you suggested and tada, flashed with a previous download. Now for some buttery goodness. thanks again!!!


Ur welcome!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

Clifton23 said:


> got a quick question. ive been on 4.0.2 revolution hd with 241 dpi. I am now spoiled by 241dpi.
> 
> flashed axiom 2.2 and first thing i did was change the dpi. well it just doesnt boot now.
> 
> is there something wrong with the rom + dpi mod?


FYI I just changed my DPI to 241 and it worked. Maybe you had a typo? You can fix it in ADB if you want to save yourself a reflash.



Code:


<br />
adb pull /system/build.prop [URL=C:/build]C:/build[/URL].prop<br />
In build.prop, replace:<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=320<br />
With:<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push [URL=C:/build.prop]C:/build.prop[/URL] /system/build.prop<br />
Reboot phone.<br />

stolen from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392089

I'll send this to you in a PM too, since this thread is moving so fast.


----------



## jawonder

Blazin Blake said:


> are you sure?? I got 177mb on my phone and the computer...


It should be 177MB.


----------



## yoyoche

DT is the page slider at the bottom of the apps pages new? Or am I seeing things :-/


----------



## mustbepbs

Woot tapatalk is working great now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj420

Again anyone having problems installing 2.2!!!!!! Try reflashing clockwork from rom manager.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic

Are there supposed to be 4 soft keys built into 2.2?? If so I have completely wiped, formatted, Checked MD5, Downloaded and re-downloaded the zip. Flashed it 4 times and although it all installs correctly and boots without an issue..I don't get the 4th soft key.


----------



## Izord

ROM is nice, but kernel is a dog. CPU spy shows it won't go over 700Mhz. Quad score very low like 1500. Went back to Franco's 7.1 and all is well.


----------



## BalinorTx

wera750 said:


> Dictionary fixed, but still no roozwiki app. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Off topic, but do you like your Transformer ?


----------



## mpegripper

anyone else's email app (mine is setup for exchange) continually crash? with the 2.2 update? i used rom manager to load it and cleared the cache and dalvik cache


----------



## BalinorTx

Blazin Blake said:


> are you sure?? I got 177mb on my phone and the computer...


Good, I need to double check, will download again... on both the PC and Phone... thanks.

EDIT: downloaded again... both phone and MAC show different sizes, this time the right size and MD5 Check. Appreciate you suggesting I double check ...


----------



## wera750

2defmouze said:


> Rootzwiki app was disabled by the site like a week or 2 ago


Umm, they put out a new one yesterday. I'm using it right now on my Prime.....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

BalinorTx said:


> Off topic, but do you like your Transformer ?


Very much so

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## niugnep

> Windows Explorer: 181,403 KB
> Chrome: 177 MB
> Internet Explorer: 177 MB
> Firefox: 177 MB
> Command Prompt: 185,756,281 B
> 
> All the same size, just reported differently.
> Used TotalCommander to check the MD5 and it matches: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699


To those who are still having issues with filesizes and checksums... FYI and the above flashed a-okay for me.


----------



## davidkim99b

daveh2676 said:


> Same here. Reinstalled Verizon Login, and still getting the same. It's possible that it isn't working on their end, I'm going to give it some time and see if it resolves itself.


Hopely, it will get fixed soon....it was working fine with 2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

I have the red lines. Do I need to wipe and flash or can I just flash? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

File size matches up, wiped twice and all that good stuff.....am seeing all the red lines under all written words

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

mustbepbs said:


> I have the red lines. Do I need to wipe and flash or can I just flash? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not sure what's necessary, but be safe and wipe and flash.


----------



## NDassassin

I just installed 2.2 over 2.1 twice and cleared dalvik cache and every time I try to open the email app it force closes and says something about exchange services. Email was working fine on 2.1, is anyone else seeing this problem? I even tried removing my exchange account before updating to 2.2 and I get the same error.


----------



## FlameSpaz

wera750 said:


> Dictionary fixed, but still no roozwiki app. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


From the release yesterday it seemed quite a few people were having issues with the new market app:

"RootzWiki RootzWiki 
If your device says incompatible, chances are (99% likeliness) that your ROM you are running is the culprit."

They did post yesterday on twitter if you were having issues to let them know...I am having the same issue as you. I was on the beta 2.2 and it was working fine. I am sure it will get ironed out.


----------



## ska.t73

Love this rom... One question though with the new kernel i'm only showing one core in set cpu and another system monitoring app. Is this normal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

No fc's anywhere, just have the red underlines. Really weird, DT so the red lines aren't normal and means I had a bad download?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Is the download even working? Can't seem to download it.


----------



## jackattack

No more T9 in the dialer. =(


----------



## 2defmouze

If you are having issues and didn't do a full wipe, that's probably your answer. Guys seeing the red lines in typing you got a bad download, make sure you grab the one in OP now, wipe and flash it fresh.


----------



## AlpineM3

2defmouze said:


> If you are having issues and didn't do a full wipe, that's probably your answer. Guys seeing the red lines in typing you got a bad download, make sure you grab the one in OP now, wipe and flash it fresh.


I don't have any problems other than the stupid red lines

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Asenduk

facebook pics in contacts not showing... anybody else?


----------



## JRJ442

Im seeing the red lines too. But the md5 matched. Wiped data and formatted system. Still a bad download?


----------



## NiteQwill

Red lines everywhere. Full wipe, still having issues.


----------



## tifford

this is the only version that I've had trouble with my exchange email. I updated to 2.2, then immediately after boot "exchange had quit unexpectedly"

I downloaded the exchange hack, deleted my account, reboot, wiped cache and dalvik, installed .zip, reboot, and same thing. I can't add my account back without it force closing























I luv teh axi0m, but HAVE to have my work email

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

where r the ics live wallpapers?
were they taken out?
thanx


----------



## yoyoche

mustbepbs said:


> I have the red lines. Do I need to wipe and flash or can I just flash? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wipe cache, davlic, and system


----------



## gearsofwar

anybody else having problems?


----------



## tr1pp1n

DT you sir are correct, my apologies the ab is working - something in the flash the 2nd time around must have went awry... even though the checksum's matched... 4th flash was a charm ab seems to be working antutu score @ 6500 - only issue now seems to be undervolting... if i bump the voltage down even a minor amount -50 mv from stock rom @ 1350 and it locks and reboots... any idea what could be causing that?


----------



## fronc

jackattack said:


> No more T9 in the dialer. =(


This is a big deal.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol.. again, if you are seeing the red lines everywhere in typing, you got a bad download. Imagine there could be more wrong in the engine there. Just download the proper file in the OP now, verify the md5, do a full wipe and flash


----------



## tr1pp1n

JRJ442 said:


> Im seeing the red lines too. But the md5 matched. Wiped data and formatted system. Still a bad download?


maybe a bad flash? try reflashing the download with the matching hashes


----------



## 2swizzle

gearsofwar said:


> anybody else having problems?


Yup I am having several issues including certain apps telling me I don't have root access. I have to be honest DT, your beta 2.2 was super smooth and I am having problems with this one. Reflashing the beta


----------



## 2defmouze

2swizzle said:


> Yup I am having several issues including certain apps telling me I don't have root access. I have to be honest DT, your beta 2.2 was super smooth and I am having problems with this one. Reflashing the beta


This release is super smooth dude! Make sure you have the correct file, in the OP NOW.. check the md5.. wipe data/factory reset, format /system, FLASH.


----------



## dnewbrough

after flashing the exchange hack now i get "unfortunatley exchange services have stopped" errors. is there a way to back this zip off?


----------



## niugnep

Just so you know, this is working perfectly for me so far. Thanks for the hard work on it!


----------



## number3pencil

One simple request I would like to suggest is the removal of 'Verizon WIreless' from the notification and lockscreen. We all know we have verizon, we shouldn't have to look at it multiple times while simply using our phones.


----------



## reuuin

I did get a random offset during flash, but everything is super smooth. Wow!


----------



## vinzky

guys..is the file size 177mb? just want to make sure...thanks!


----------



## JRJ442

tr1pp1n said:


> maybe a bad flash? try reflashing the download with the matching hashes


Gonna give her another try..lol. Apparently the md5's are wrong after all. I swear they were right the first time I checked em...lol.


----------



## sophware

NDassassin said:


> I just installed 2.2 over 2.1 twice and cleared dalvik cache and every time I try to open the email app it force closes and says something about exchange services. Email was working fine on 2.1, is anyone else seeing this problem? I even tried removing my exchange account before updating to 2.2 and I get the same error.


Yep, me, too.


----------



## fronc

Can someone just check for t9 dialer. If anyone has it working I would know to redownload and flash... but I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## JRJ442

number3pencil said:


> One simple request I would like to suggest is the removal of 'Verizon WIreless' from the notification and lockscreen. We all know we have verizon, we shouldn't have to look at it multiple times while simply using our phones.


Root tools by Jrummy has been working great for me. I hate the Verizon wireless banner too. Been using it successfully since 1.5 Even worked on my bad download I just flashed...lol


----------



## tommy

mpegripper said:


> anyone else's email app (mine is setup for exchange) continually crash? with the 2.2 update? i used rom manager to load it and cleared the cache and dalvik cache


Yeah I am getting an error exchange services stopped and I cannot get to my exchange accounts. My accounts show up in the accounts portion of settings, but it wants me to add an account. I tried deleting and readding but same thing.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Oohhhhh 2.2 I excited









downloading now.

BTW guys, off topic but you all should get NFC tags. The app that goes with it is like 2 dollars or cheaper I think, and the stickers are cheap, THEY ARE SOOOOOO fudgeING COOL! When I go to bed, no messing with my ringers, tap my phone and it's all done, when I get to school, no fudgeing around, just tap my phone and I won't get raped when my phone rings.









When I leave my house, just tap my phone and wifi is disables, it's so amazing! Best 12 dollar investment I ever made. (2 for the app, 10 for 10 tags)


----------



## tommy

dnewbrough said:


> after flashing the exchange hack now i get "unfortunatley exchange services have stopped" errors. is there a way to back this zip off?


I got that before I installed the exchange hack. I don't think it is the hack.


----------



## jucytec

fronc said:


> Can someone just check for t9 dialer. If anyone has it working I would know to redownload and flash... but I don't think that's the problem.


No T9, just use touchPal... it's better imo.


----------



## a2thejay23

what happened to the search button soft mod that was in the 2.2 released on twitter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

Does anyone else see a small pixel on the boot animation above the T that turns white then black during the animation?


----------



## niugnep

number3pencil said:


> One simple request I would like to suggest is the removal of 'Verizon WIreless' from the notification and lockscreen. We all know we have verizon, we shouldn't have to look at it multiple times while simply using our phones.


+1

I really hate that. Thank god they only put "Verizon Wireless" once on the back of the phone. I'd rather it not be on the phone at all, but sure beats the phones they stick on there 2 or 3 times!


----------



## 04civicon20s

DT is Killin em w/Ax..Great way to start New year w/GNeXu$


----------



## tr1pp1n

dt - question I've seen on 4.0.2 base roms people are able to make the softkey buttoms and status bar transparent... that a possibility with this rom?


----------



## niugnep

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Does anyone else see a small pixel on the boot animation above the T that turns white then black during the animation?


Haha, I noticed that too. Been there since he added the animation. I thought I had a dead pixel at first and was sort of disappointed!


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

niugnep said:


> Haha, I noticed that too. Been there since he added the animation. I thought I had a dead pixel at first and was sort of disappointed!


OK cool. Thought it might be the animation since I don't have any dead pixels I can see so that makes me feel better!


----------



## ryan

So I have red bars also, downloaded multiple times, different browsers, checked all checksums and wiped twice and one and twice again between each flash. Are you sure it indicates a bad flash?


----------



## martyotaku

r ics live wallpapers pulled out of rom? or do i have a bad flash?
all i have is maps,nexus,spectrum and water?
thanx


----------



## sophware

Anyone running at custom DPI? After four flashes (MD5 verifies), whenever I set it to 241, it won't come up after reboot (just sits at boot animation).


----------



## Friend-O

Hello all! AXIOM 2.2 is my very first ROM and it flashed without a hitch. It's awesome and I'm loving it!

The only oddities I've noticed is that there are several duplicate ring and notification tones (they actually show up twice in their respective lists). Also, the News & Weather widget is only 3X1 instead of 4X1 and fits strangely on the screen.

Thanks to the developer for a great ROM!


----------



## 2defmouze

ryan said:


> So I have red bars also, downloaded multiple times, different browsers, checked all checksums and wiped twice and one and twice again between each flash. Are you sure it indicates a bad flash?


Did you restore any data before testing out the keyboard?


----------



## ryan

2defmouze said:


> Did you restore any data before testing out the keyboard?


No I always start fresh


----------



## wideopn11

martyotaku said:


> r ics live wallpapers pulled out of rom? or do i have a bad flash?
> all i have is maps,nexus,spectrum and water?
> thanx


They were not included, just restore if you backed up in TiBu or install the apk.


----------



## jimbob_sf

Ics has been odd for installs on nexus - came from tbolt. I don't trust RM right now, so I go to cwr and wipe dalvic, data, cache, even format system. I just flashed 2.2 and have zero issues with exchange, red lines or anything else. Someone will likely say I don't need to do all that, but it sure beats flashing > 1.

Oh, the Prime rocks. I don't have any issues some are finding.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

ryan said:


> No I always start fresh


Hmm. Really just sounds like a bad download. File you got is 177 MB and your sure its matching the md5 in the OP now?


----------



## ryan

2defmouze said:


> Hmm. Really just sounds like a bad download. File you got is 177 MB and your sure its matching the md5 in the OP now?


Yup, 'MD5 (AXI0M_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip) = 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699'


----------



## niugnep

sophware said:


> Anyone running at custom DPI? After four flashes (MD5 verifies), whenever I set it to 241, it won't come up after reboot (just sits at boot animation).


Worked fine for me, set mine to 241. Someone else also had this problem. They found out it was because they were using an app to change it instead of doing it manually. You can fix it using ADB or reflashing.



Code:


<br />
adb pull /system/build.prop [URL=C:/build]C:/build[/URL].prop<br />
In build.prop, replace:<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=320<br />
With:<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push [URL=C:/build.prop]C:/build.prop[/URL] /system/build.prop<br />
Reboot phone.<br />

stolen from: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1392089

FYI, I just use Root Explorer to change my DPI. Super easy.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

one more question. Anyone notice a sound bump? Its almost as loud as rootzboat. Did the new kernal do that?


----------



## jetski

jimbob_sf said:


> Ics has been odd for installs on nexus - came from tbolt. I don't trust RM right now, so I go to cwr and wipe dalvic, data, cache, even format system. I just flashed 2.2 and have zero issues with exchange, red lines or anything else. Someone will likely say I don't need to do all that, but it sure beats flashing > 1.


+1


----------



## davidasc22

Is there any way to get t9 dialer and persistent search box back?


----------



## tommy

I nandroided back to the 2.2 prerelease until we figure out what is going on with exchange.


----------



## martyotaku

wideopn11 said:


> They were not included, just restore if you backed up in TiBu or install the apk.


can u point me in the right direction? to the original ics live wallpapers
thanx


----------



## droidkevlar

davidasc22 said:


> Is there any way to get t9 dialer and persistent search box back?


For dialer just find the apk on xda and push it. It should work. Make nand first

sent from my pants


----------



## toxa24

This is with the axiom 2.2!!!


----------



## Pleirosei

Hey man the rom is sweet bro. I miss the convenience of the search bar. Will you readd the option to enable or disable it?


----------



## a2thejay23

toxa24 said:


> This is with the axiom 2.2!!!


what settings? voltages/ speed
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mngdew

droidth3ory said:


> Trebutchet was removed, I didn't like it. It in the OP if you wanted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The ability to configure the home screens is the only reason I want the Trebuchet setting.
I like to keep home screen numbers no more than 3.


----------



## 2defmouze

Pleirosei said:


> Hey man the rom is sweet bro. I miss the convenience of the search bar. Will you readd the option to enable or disable it?


You could always just pop a google search widget on any homescreen you want you know


----------



## 30br

Can anyone confirm that their auto-brightness is working? Mine is not. Re downloaded, reflashed too. Multiple wipes of data cache...etc. The odd thing is it still remembered my wireless connections. Still had my black background too. I would have thought wiping and formatting /system would have killed these. Unless google backup is carrying these over?


----------



## ugapug

30br said:


> Can anyone confirm that their auto-brightness is working? Mine is not. Re downloaded, reflashed too. Multiple wipes of data cache...etc. The odd thing is it still remembered my wireless connections. Still had my black background too. I would have thought wiping and formatting /system would have killed these. Unless google backup is carrying these over?


Google backup does that.


----------



## SQFreak

Pleirosei said:


> Hey man the rom is sweet bro. I miss the convenience of the search bar. Will you readd the option to enable or disable it?


I second these comments, and also ask for a user-selectable option to re-enable logging so that logcat works. It's really useful for development purposes.


----------



## bowtieduece

Mms pictures over wifi isnt working for me everything else is butter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

Downloaded new file in the op.....not seeing the red lines anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

toxa24 said:


> This is with the axiom 2.2!!!


VERY NICE! Are you overclocked? I'm booting up right now on 2.2....well, crossing my fingers but I did backup 2.1. Cfbench on 2.1 is 7700


----------



## 30br

So is auto-bright not working or is just me?


----------



## hulsey

Is anyone else having issues accessing all of their internal storage when connected to a PC on 2.2, I'm restoring a backup just to be sure, I hope my phone didn't just crap out ! I can access some of my stuff but not all of it.

Restored a backup of the 2.2 test and all is well. I did a full wipe and checked MD5. Not sure whats up.


----------



## niugnep

30br said:


> Can anyone confirm that their auto-brightness is working? Mine is not. Re downloaded, reflashed too. Multiple wipes of data cache...etc. The odd thing is it still remembered my wireless connections. Still had my black background too. I would have thought wiping and formatting /system would have killed these. Unless google backup is carrying these over?


Auto-brightness does not appear to work for me either. Just goes off whatever I had the brightness set to when I enable it.


----------



## niugnep

hulsey said:


> Is anyone else having issues accessing all of their internal storage when connected to a PC on 2.2, I'm restoring a backup just to be sure, I hope my phone didn't just crap out ! I can access some of my stuff but not all of it.


I've accessed some screenshots and copied over some ZIPs with 2.2, no issues that I have noticed as of yet.


----------



## BalinorTx

vinzky said:


> guys..is the file size 177mb? just want to make sure...thanks!


That is what I have on the phone... earlier I had 175 which was wrong... all working well now with the correct file size.


----------



## 2defmouze

hulsey said:


> Is anyone else having issues accessing all of their internal storage when connected to a PC on 2.2, I'm restoring a backup just to be sure, I hope my phone didn't just crap out ! I can access some of my stuff but not all of it.


Actually yeah I noticed some weirdness with that... everything is there but it won't all show over USB... If I had to guess I would say it could be a kernel issue, so, easily fixable if you switch to a different kernel. So far not a problem for me though.


----------



## vin2win

Might be kind of a noob question, I flashed 2.1 early yesterday on this ROM loving it so far and now just downloaded 2.2.... do I need to super wipe again or I am good to just flash it?


----------



## hulsey

2defmouze said:


> Actually yeah I noticed some weirdness with that... everything is there but it won't all show over USB... If I had to guess I would say it could be a kernel issue, so, easily fixable if you switch to a different kernel. So far not a problem for me though.


Ok, cool just making sure, thanks.


----------



## 2defmouze

vin2win said:


> Might be kind of a noob question, I flashed 2.1 early yesterday on this ROM loving it so far and now just downloaded 2.2.... do I need to super wipe again or I am good to just flash it?


FULL WIPE.. Follow instructions in OP: In CWR Wipe data/factory reset, Mounts and storage Format /system, install.

EDIT: Man I personally can't wait until DT just sets the scripts to do the full wipes themselves


----------



## heffzilla

Anyone with a fairly aggressive(for my silicon) UV getting random reboots in 4g areas. Mine works fine in 3G, switch to 4G and.....whammo, reboot
1200 - 1200
920 - 1050
700 - 950
350 - 850


----------



## toxa24

a2thejay23 said:


> what settings? voltages/ speed
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Frequencies from 180-1420, voltages from 750 to 1350 with 100mV steps. Also, with this tweak:

_Insert any of these lines anywhere in your build.prop file located in /system and reboot.

Disable error checking. Gives a nice speed boost._

*ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0*

It was somewhere in the development thread, but I can no longer find a link to that thread. Im just sharing this, in no way taking credit for it.


----------



## 2defmouze

toxa24 said:


> Also, with this tweak:
> 
> _Insert any of these lines anywhere in your build.prop file located in /system and reboot.
> 
> Disable error checking. Gives a nice speed boost._
> 
> *ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0*
> 
> It was somewhere in the development thread, but I can no longer find a link to that thread. Im just sharing this, in no way taking credit for it.


Scroll through the build.prop.... DT already included this


----------



## miamifin33

2defmouze said:


> Scroll through the build.prop.... DT already included this


Wow, he's all over things. Guy does great work!


----------



## toxa24

2defmouze said:


> Scroll through the build.prop.... DT already included this


Yes he did, you are right. Thank you.


----------



## 2defmouze

2defmouze said:


> Scroll through the build.prop.... DT already included this


16 lines from the bottom... and a bit up from there you can find the framerate tweak too, before you even mention it


----------



## TWISM

How do we get the live wallpapers back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

2defmouze said:


> 16 lines from the bottom... and a bit up from there you can find the framerate tweak too, before you even mention it


I personally didn't like the framerate tweak, so thanks for letting me know. I will run with it, and then remove to see the difference.


----------



## RaubRaux

toxa24 said:


> This is with the axiom 2.2!!!


I wonder what is wrong with mine... I never get over 6600 or so, sometimes lower. I'm at 1.35, my phone doesn't like 1.42

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fronc

Anybody know where I can find the t9 ICS dialer? I tried searching but only found other roms with it included. Then it could be added to OP.

Thanks!


----------



## Wool02

2defmouze said:


> FULL WIPE.. Follow instructions in OP: In CWR Wipe data/factory reset, Mounts and storage Format /system, install.
> 
> EDIT: Man I personally can't wait until DT just sets the scripts to do the full wipes themselves


This. Full wipe coming from 2.1 and no issues to report here.

What governor are you guys running with the included kernel? I'm a fan of ondemand, but experienced some noticeable lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fronc

toxa24 said:


> I personally didn't like the framerate tweak, so thanks for letting me know. I will run with it, and then remove to see the difference.


For the record, I believe the framerate code is commented out in the build.prop. So it is NOT enabled by default, unless I'm mistaken..


----------



## vin2win

well guys I think I made the biggest noob mistake of all.... I've been really good with flashing and modding my first android phone thus far and when I saw 2.2 come out tonight I was all excited, I rebooted my phone into CWR and then i did a FULL WIPE and then went into mounts and store to system format..... then after all of that completely forgot to put 2.2 on the phone, now any button I hit in CWR just puts the android guy up no with that loading ... nothing works within CWR and I can revert to a back up or anything... did a battery pull at the recommendation of a friend and now it wont boot past my Google page with the unlocked boot logo..... any help


----------



## joshpowell

fronc said:


> For the record, I believe the framerate code is commented out in the build.prop. So it is NOT enabled by default, unless I'm mistaken..


You're correct. It's not enabled unless you manually uncomment it


----------



## 2defmouze

fronc said:


> For the record, I believe the framerate code is commented out in the build.prop. So it is NOT enabled by default, unless I'm mistaken..


EDIT: yep you are right, my bads!


----------



## toxa24

fronc said:


> For the record, I believe the framerate code is commented out in the build.prop. So it is NOT enabled by default, unless I'm mistaken..


You say that because it has a pound sign before the text?


----------



## joshpowell

toxa24 said:


> You say that because it has a pound sign before the text?


Yup, that means it's a comment. Usually used for instructional or informational text, but can also be used as a toggle of sorts.


----------



## BFirebird101

Will honey scream work with 2.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

BFirebird101 said:


> Will honey scream work with 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Probably a good question for Mastur Mynd in his thread, lol. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0m-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/page__st__80


----------



## 30br

raub said:


> I wonder what is wrong with mine... I never get over 6600 or so, sometimes lower. I'm at 1.35, my phone doesn't like 1.42
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat. I was running BB with imo's exp3 kernel and getting 7300 at 1350mhz. Now I seem to not be able to get any higher than about 6600. But 2.2 is definately running smoother, so it feels faster I guess.


----------



## drak1071

Attempting to edit the build.prop file using root explorer (mount r/w & saved changes) however the changes aren't sticking. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RaubRaux

BFirebird101 said:


> Will honey scream work with 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He just posted he's doing an all nighter to update his theme, check out his thread, he seems to be working hard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

Phase Beam LWP missing.


----------



## Wool02

vin2win said:


> well guys I think I made the biggest noob mistake of all.... I've been really good with flashing and modding my first android phone thus far and when I saw 2.2 come out tonight I was all excited, I rebooted my phone into CWR and then i did a FULL WIPE and then went into mounts and store to system format..... then after all of that completely forgot to put 2.2 on the phone, now any button I hit in CWR just puts the android guy up no with that loading ... nothing works within CWR and I can revert to a back up or anything... did a battery pull at the recommendation of a friend and now it wont boot past my Google page with the unlocked boot logo..... any help


Can you boot into fastboot by holding both volume buttons and then pressing the power button? If so, you can boot into recovery from here. If you can get into recovery, you can mount your sd card, transfer the rom and flash away.

If recovery still doesn't work, you can reinstall CWR using the same method you did while initially rooting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

UPDATE: Sorry now I see this is a common problem... Guess I will try to Nandroid back to the 2.2 pre-release...

Anyone having Exchange problems? I installed 2.2 with a system, dalvik, and cache wipe. Everything works except when I try to open Email (corp), I get a Exchange has stopped working error and prompts me to recreate my account... I DID install the AXI0M Exchange Hack... I still have my Corp account in the account sync list... I am going to try to delete and re-add and see if that helps.


----------



## toxa24

drak1071 said:


> Attempting to edit the build.prop file using root explorer (mount r/w & saved changes) however the changes aren't sticking. What am I doing wrong?


You just make the changes and back out of it, it will save the original file as .bak


----------



## jtj1825

+1 to bringing the persistent search bar back or at least a mod plz!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece

BFirebird101 said:


> Will honey scream work with 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The current version does work and you get the cm9 launcher and t9 dialer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

Wool02 said:


> Can you boot into fastboot by holding both volume buttons and then pressing the power button? If so, you can boot into recovery from here. If you can get into recovery, you can mount your sd card, transfer the rom and flash away.
> 
> +1 this happened to me and it worked opening recovery through fastboot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## oneninja

just installed and went into cpu to UV to settings I had before but I guess I set it too low, once I clicked set on boot, it just froze up. What steps do i take to fix this.


----------



## fronc

bowtieduece said:


> The current version does work and you get the cm9 launcher and t9 dialer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Any way to extract just the t9 dialer out?


----------



## fronc

drak1071 said:


> Attempting to edit the build.prop file using root explorer (mount r/w & saved changes) however the changes aren't sticking. What am I doing wrong?


Make sure you mount system to R/W. Open with text editor, make changes, save and exit. reboot.


----------



## killakrez

I know the op says to wipe data but does that also apply to upgrading from 2.1?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CDuke619

Is anyone able to download the discover card app from the market? I had it on 2.1 but since I flashed 2.2 its not showing up in the market at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

drak1071 said:


> Attempting to edit the build.prop file using root explorer (mount r/w & saved changes) however the changes aren't sticking. What am I doing wrong?


Sometimes it saves a backup file, you can try checking to make sure you are editing the right build.prop. You're making sure it is r/w and you save the changes, and I assume you're rebooting too. Does the file revert to whatever it was before you changed it after you reboot? You could try editing it in ADB instead. Beyond that, I have no clue. That sounds strange. Make sure if you were using an app to edit it before, that it is uninstalled now. Maybe it runs in the background?


----------



## BFirebird101

Theory since nobody else will answer, will there be a mod coming to put a persistent search bar across all home screens? I don't want to use the widget since it's not persistent across all screens. Loving the ROM and thanks:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wool02

gbdesai said:


> Anyone having Exchange problems? I installed 2.2 with a system, dalvik, and cache wipe. Everything works except when I try to open Email (corp), I get a Exchange has stopped working error and prompts me to recreate my account... I DID install the AXI0M Exchange Hack... I still have my Corp account in the account sync list... I am going to try to delete and re-add and see if that helps.


I am not experiencing any problems with Exchange. Performed a full wipe coming from 2.1. I did not attempt to install the hack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece

fronc said:


> Any way to extract just the t9 dialer out?


I think you have to extract the phone.apk and the contacts.apk .. Make a backup and try it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

What governor is everyone using? I'm not sure what the differences are but.I'm using stock 1350-380 CPU with hot plug and default voltages
It seems pretty responsive but could someone explain the differences/which one is best?


----------



## drak1071

niugnep said:


> Sometimes it saves a backup file, you can try checking to make sure you are editing the right build.prop. You're making sure it is r/w and you save the changes, and I assume you're rebooting too. Does the file revert to whatever it was before you changed it after you reboot? You could try editing it in ADB instead. Beyond that, I have no clue. That sounds strange. Make sure if you were using an app to edit it before, that it is uninstalled now. Maybe it runs in the background?


Ending up just editing it in ADB. Thanks!


----------



## niugnep

oneninja said:


> just installed and went into cpu to UV to settings I had before  but I guess I set it too low, once I clicked set on boot, it just froze up. What steps do i take to fix this.


Granted, I have not tried this. If you press the menu key in SetCPU it will give you directions on how to enter Safe Mode:



> When undervolting or overclocking using a custom kernel ,your phone may become unstable and crash.
> 
> This is usually normal, but can prevent the phone from booting if Set on Boot is checked or profiles are set to unstable settings.
> 
> The button below extracts an update.zip to the SD card or internal storage that toggles Safe mode for SetCPU, which prevents boot settings from being applied. Flash this zip if setCPU is preventing your phone from booting, or create a file called setcpu_safemode on your storage, /data or /data/local


I attached the file to this post. You can push it to your SDCard using ADB. Hope this helps!


----------



## gbdesai

Wool02 said:


> I am not experiencing any problems with Exchange. Performed a full wipe coming from 2.1. I did not attempt to install the hack.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You're lucky then, I found about 5 posts in the thread with the same error as me with and without the Exchange Hack...


----------



## gearsofwar

Everything runs great! No problem here!

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## fronc

bowtieduece said:


> I think you have to extract the phone.apk and the contacts.apk .. Make a backup and try it Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just might have to... but are the apps themes? because i really don't want a themed apk..


----------



## oneninja

thanks got it fixed but I was just wondering what everyone else is running as far as UV.
Stable settings of course


----------



## Luckyrice

I had the ability to have the option to put the homescreen in landscape mode in 2.1, how do I do it in 2.2? Thanks!


----------



## Artimis

BFirebird101 said:


> Theory since nobody else will answer, will there be a mod coming to put a persistent search bar across all home screens? I don't want to use the widget since it's not persistent across all screens. Loving the ROM and thanks:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nova has this ability as an option....you can have it present at the top of all home screens or add it as a widget (or both which is redundant and a waste of space but it is possible).


----------



## stashtrey

Huge thanks for all the work and effort you've put into this project. It is super sweet and a real treat to have someone so readily available to answer questions and stand by your work.

Loving this rom!


----------



## Luckyrice

Camcorder effects do not work, they force close the application everytime I try to activate it.


----------



## niugnep

Artimis said:


> Nova has this ability as an option....you can have it present at the top of all home screens or add it as a widget (or both which is redundant and a waste of space but it is possible).


You just described the perfect homescreen ever!


----------



## Psylink

Just did a full wipe and installed 2.2, booted and then after flashing soft key mod with menu I can't use zram, getting awk and grep not found. Tried reinstalling 2.2 over top but no dice. Md5 checked out. Anyone had issues doing zram?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

DT... awesome work as always. thank you for sharing your work with us...this is a badass release!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay

Luckyrice said:


> Camcorder effects do not work, they force close the application everytime I try to activate it.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Same here. Although it would be crazy cool when they're working!


----------



## wera750

So after a reflash I have only found one problem. I rented a movie from the market, it would not play to save my life. I tried for 20 minutes. So I thought it might be the market. So I tried it on my prime tablet. It worked first try. Dunno know if its Rom related or ICS related. Anyone else had this issue?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## reuuin

Camera effects problems are a known source issue.


----------



## droidkevlar

wera750 said:


> So after a reflash I have only found one problem. I rented a movie from the market, it would not play to save my life. I tried for 20 minutes. So I thought it might be the market. So I tried it on my prime tablet. It worked first try. Dunno know if its Rom related or ICS related. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Pretty sure you cant rent movies since you're rooted. They will take your money but it wont play. Unless there is a work around that I have not heard about.


----------



## BFirebird101

Artimis said:


> Nova has this ability as an option....you can have it present at the top of all home screens or add it as a widget (or both which is redundant and a waste of space but it is possible).


Rather not use another launcher. Don't they use up more ram than if they weren't there at all? I just like to keep things as th3ory clean as possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

droidkevlar said:


> Pretty sure you cant rent movies since you're rooted. They will take your money but it wont play. Unless there is a work around that I have not heard about.


Droid life posted an APK a few months back that solved this problem. Don't have a link though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

BFirebird101 said:


> Droid life posted an APK a few months back that solved this problem. Don't have a link though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ah. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wera750

BFirebird101 said:


> Droid life posted an APK a few months back that solved this problem. Don't have a link though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Need to find this, thanks!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## datsyuk

Rom runs great. Launcher still isn't buttery smooth but I haven't found a rom where it is 100% yet.


----------



## Htimez2

Thanx for all your hard work, just curious if your launcher will be updated like it was in 2.1 in the future. If not its not a big deal cause we can just use Nova Launcher but I was just curious. Also is there any chance you could incorporate in battery percentage into your ROM so that a mod add on is not needed since I think most people prefer in battery percentage anyway. Thanx again, you make the best ROMs hands down and cant wait to see what comes out next.


----------



## BFirebird101

I can't find nova launcher in market... can someone help a good friend out with a link









Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## gbdesai

Those with the Exchange problem... I tried a bunch of things and found that a Full Wipe is the only thing that works... Must have been a fundamental change somewhere... I have yet to install the Exchange Hack or Nova Launcher (in system), but I am not getting the Exchange or Email not working message. I got that right away when I wiped SYSTEM, CACHE, and DALVIK only coming from 2.2 pre-release... restoring things now to see if it stays working.


----------



## NvrEnough

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

Is it OK to link this for nova or

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101

wera750 said:


> Need to find this, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/12/google-videos-hacked-allows-rooted-users-to-stream-movies/
Found the link! And wow I got an awesome memory, this is back from August! Don't know how this will play with ICS but let me know! Cheers!

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## ugapug

BFirebird101 said:


> Rather not use another launcher. Don't they use up more ram than if they weren't there at all? I just like to keep things as th3ory clean as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't think Nova will use extra RAM if you push it to \system\app. Also, say it with me: 7 icons in the dock with 3 pages of docks. Yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## fronc

To those looking for a t9 dialer, I attempted to make a flashable zip that restores it. Please nandroid backup before attempting. Let me know if it works.

It pushes Contacts.apk, Phone.apk, and VoiceDialer.apk to system/app. Only works for 4.03 (Axiom 2.1/2.2). May want to wipe caches first, don't know if it is necessary.

See link below, and let me know what your results are!

Edit: Now properly signed.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4487305/ICS_T9_Dialer-signed.zip


----------



## BFirebird101

Are my fellow axi0m users liking the nova launcher?

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## maha1o

just installed this rom.. coming from 2.1 with exp v3 kernel.. so far its running smooth although im getting about 600 points less in cf bench. anyone else getting worse scores with this build?


----------



## panitsos

ok so i'm clicking the link in the op and nothing is happening. is the link down?


----------



## KlugN

dgraphics2009 said:


> Hello peoples............just got the Extended Battery from Verizon even though axi0m has been a great battery saver, now I can probably get about 2 weeks w/o batterizing up.......LOL


I thought this was funny...mainly because I go through an extended battery and 2 regular batteries a day. Lol

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Theory, when I flashed 2.2 suddenly my phone stoppd reading NFC tags, worked fine on 2.1, it's just not recognizing them, any ideas?


----------



## davidasc22

I can't connect to google+ or messenger, although Talk still works. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## jezze4

I tried multiple times and downloaded the file a few times (177MB) and can't seem to get it installed. It keeps aborting installation with message:
"assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"
E:Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted."

I was able to get it fixed on the Fascinate but it was so long ago that I had a problem like this that I don't remember how I fixed it.
I am still able to get into CWR and flash 4.0.2

any help? please?


----------



## gbdesai

Another EXCHANGE problem update: As soon as I installed the AXI0M Exchange Hack on a newly wiped system w/2.2 the Exchange Stopped Working error came back. For now I will have to stick to 2.2 pre-release till we figure this out.


----------



## deaffob

jezze4 said:


> I tried multiple times and downloaded the file a few times (177MB) and can't seem to get it installed. It keeps aborting installation with message:
> "assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"
> E:Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted."
> 
> I was able to get it fixed on the Fascinate but it was so long ago that I had a problem like this that I don't remember how I fixed it.
> I am still able to get into CWR and flash 4.0.2
> 
> any help? please?


Did you download it with your phone? Normally the smartphones download the files wrongly. I had that happened to me a few times. Try downloading the zip from your pc. I just downloaded it and flashed it no problem.


----------



## killakrez

bad tushy rom! but, how do i get the search bar at the top back?


----------



## droidaho

davidasc22 said:


> I can't connect to google+ or messenger, although Talk still works. Anyone else having this problem?


Mine said "cannot connect" on first run, but in the notification area is the permissions request you have to enable before it works. Worked for me anyway.


----------



## BFirebird101

killakrez said:


> bad tushy rom! but, how do i get the search bar at the top back?


I switched to Nova and it's pretty awesome. Master mynd is from the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme is working on something like this though I believe according to his hints

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## BFirebird101

BFirebird101 said:


> I switched to Nova launcher and it's pretty awesome, gives you the persistent option and it works perfectly. Master mynd is from the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme is working on something like this though I believe according to his hints
> 
> Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## jezze4

deaffob said:


> Did you download it with your phone? Normally the smartphones download the files wrongly. I had that happened to me a few times. Try downloading the zip from your pc. I just downloaded it and flashed it no problem.


I figured that out on my fassy, now i download every ROM through my PC
I've been able to fix every one of my issues ever since I started flashing on my Omnia
I won't sleep until I get 2.2 on my phone

UPDATE: Tried using the "Update" procedure to go from 2.1 to 2.2, and it was still unsuccessful
I guess i'm gonna have to wait until the next great release :/


----------



## Teksu

droidaho said:


> Mine said "cannot connect" on first run, but in the notification area is the permissions request you have to enable before it works. Worked for me anyway.


same here


----------



## KlugN

So it looks like quite a few people have been having more issues than normal with 2.2. I'm running the pre release version and it's running well for me. For anyone who flashed the official 2.2 coming from the beta 2.2, do you suggest it or is staying with beta 2.2 a better option?

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## gbdesai

KlugN said:


> So it looks like quite a few people have been having more issues than normal with 2.2. I'm running the pre release version and it's running well for me. For anyone who flashed the official 2.2 coming from the beta 2.2, do you suggest it or is staying with beta 2.2 a better option?
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


I'm not able to use the Exchange Hack anymore with 2.2 official, I already flashed IMO's exp6 kernel so I already had that in the 2.2 pre-release. I went back to it for now... I am going to try to take non-hacked Exchange.apk and Email.apk and push it into a "broken" system and see what happens after a reboot and cache/dalvik wipe...

2.2 pre-release is absolutely rock solid for me, and I actually like the softkey layout better then what's in the official release...


----------



## Skilover

How likely is Exchange to simply not work on this ROM?


----------



## 30br

davidasc22 said:


> I can't connect to google+ or messenger, although Talk still works. Anyone else having this problem?


Look in the notification bar, mine was asking for permission, but it was a little wonky to find the dialog window to grant it. I think I did a reboot, then wasmable to grant it.


----------



## Teksu

my exchange loaded fine. never had been forced to use pin or pattern, so i never used the hack


----------



## gbdesai

Skilover said:


> How likely is Exchange to simply not work on this ROM?


I'm positive that a non-hacked Exchange will work fine. But funny thing is that I wiped SYSTEM, CACHE, and DALVIK, upgraded which should have toasted the Exchange hack, but I still got the Exchange stopped working message. On a FULL WIPE, I didn't get the error until I installed the hack. I also tried deleting my account info before doing the SYSTEM, CACHE, DALVIK wipe upgrade, thinking that the data was the issue, but still had the problem.

Too tired to try anything new now. Will experiment tomorrow.


----------



## gbdesai

Teksu said:


> my exchange loaded fine. never had been forced to use pin or pattern, so i never used the hack


Yeah, some Exchange servers don't have policies set so you can avoid the hack altogether. At this point I'd be happy with Exchange with policy.


----------



## gschaefer612

I did complete wipe of , system,delvick, and cache installed fresh 2.2 and my wifi/3g4g signal indicators are light grey and dark grey instead of blue, can I fix that somehow?!


----------



## droidkevlar

gschaefer612 said:


> I did complete wipe of , system,delvick, and cache installed fresh 2.2 and my wifi/3g4g signal indicators are light grey and dark grey instead of blue, can I fix that somehow?!


Sounds like no data. Try going to airplane mode and waiting a min and then switch back. Does your data come back? Or just try going to 3G only and see if that works for you.


----------



## gschaefer612

droidkevlar said:


> Sounds like no data. Try going to airplane mode and waiting a min and then switch back. Does your data come back? Or just try going to 3G only and see if that works for you.


I have data and wifi too(when on) but the colors are wrong, dark grey background with light grey intervals to show strength ...


----------



## Synaptic13

Thx DT

Sent from my 2.2 TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## travp624

Ok don't know if this has ever been asked? But here goes! I like this rom DT its smooth and fast! But what I wonder is why in your roms your including things installed to my /data/apps? I only ask cause it don't make sense to me to keep including apps that are perfectly available to everyone on the market.


----------



## gbdesai

So I lied. I stayed up and pushed the original Exchange.apk and Email.apk from the latest 2.2 official build into system/app and recreated the account, it forced me to conform to security policies but all else is well, it works fine, just no hack anymore.


----------



## droidkevlar

gschaefer612 said:


> I have data and wifi too(when on) but the colors are wrong, dark grey background with light grey intervals to show strength ...


Thats odd. And you tried a reboot? And u said you did a full wipe. Maybe try dling the rom again, full wipe again and install.


----------



## gearsofwar

maha1o said:


> just installed this rom.. coming from 2.1 with exp v3 kernel.. so far its running smooth although im getting about 600 points less in cf bench. anyone else getting worse scores with this build?


I gained about 100+ more from the old one.

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## gschaefer612

droidkevlar said:


> Thats odd. And you tried a reboot? And u said you did a full wipe. Maybe try dling the rom again, full wipe again and install.


Ya did reboot. I guess I'll do another full wipe and re flash. Will let you know


----------



## 30br

maha1o said:


> just installed this rom.. coming from 2.1 with exp v3 kernel.. so far its running smooth although im getting about 600 points less in cf bench. anyone else getting worse scores with this build?


Yep. I'm down the same amount. I also came from exp v3. But I was running Bugless Beast. I have to say though the phone seems to be running smoother than before. Maybe we have something installed that's hogging resources? Makes no sense.


----------



## custompcs

Thanks DT, just finished setting up all my data and everything is running like butter on 2.2


----------



## rsmiff

Something is wrong with the download in the OP. It's only 5 MB and the MD5s don't match.


----------



## davelm

2.2 running like butter. Reverted back to trebuchet as its just a little smoother. Installed the Stable LeanKernel v.1.2 and working like a well lubed sex machine.

Think you need to take a week or so off DT. Mostly as I wanna get some good burn in time with this haha.

Only issue I see is that annoying issue with face effects. But I don't really see myself using them in the near future.


----------



## AceNJ

DL is busted


----------



## NiteQwill

Video effects force close the camera. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## droidth3ory

travp624 said:


> Ok don't know if this has ever been asked? But here goes! I like this rom DT its smooth and fast! But what I wonder is why in your roms your including things installed to my /data/apps? I only ask cause it don't make sense to me to keep including apps that are perfectly available to everyone on the market.


Only thing in there is gapps. And they're in there so they can be uninstalled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itstee

davelm said:


> 2.2 running like butter. Reverted back to trebuchet as its just a little smoother. Installed the Stable LeanKernel v.1.2 and working like a well lubed sex machine.
> 
> Think you need to take a week or so off DT. Mostly as I wanna get some good burn in time with this haha.
> 
> Only issue I see is that annoying issue with face effects. But I don't really see myself using them in the near future.


 edit: nvm


----------



## Htimez2

DO we still need to enable zram in the terminal emulator or has he switched to a kernel that doesnt require that step? cause when i did try to see if it worked i got an error which made me think that its a different kernel without the zram enable step in the terminal emulator.


----------



## xwera43

Bad link here & MDW so I'm guessing since you were online minutes ago (unless the timezone is off on the site) that you're working on it. I hope. ;-)

X


----------



## itstee

ah crap. now i can't copy anything to my internal storage..


----------



## Snow02

itstee said:


> ah crap. now i can't copy anything to my internal storage..


You can adb push in recovery.


----------



## Htimez2

itstee said:


> ah crap. now i can't copy anything to my internal storage..


no its not your storage its cause the links arent right wait till they get fixed. youll notice any other file that you have had before works just not these broken download links files.


----------



## itstee

strange.. i can transfer files to my internal storage with my mac but not with my pc.. it was working fine earlier


----------



## itstee

Htimez2 said:


> no its not your storage its cause the links arent right wait till they get fixed. youll notice any other file that you have had before works just not these broken download links files.


oh i see. i'm trying to get the MODDED Tre Launcher. but that didn't work cause the zip files are broken


----------



## cdmta

would be nice to get a mirror going. Can't download for some reason.
thx


----------



## droidth3ory

Feel free to mirror guys. Server is down, no idea why....


----------



## cdmta

shucks. someone please put this up somewhere.
Figures. When i get some time to give this a shot, the server shits itself.


----------



## kbomb

http://www.filesonic.com/file/JHV09MN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmiff

cdmta said:


> shucks. someone please put this up somewhere.
> Figures. When i get some time to give this a shot, the server shits itself.


story of my life


----------



## tvkid

Ha! Likewise. Been doing a ton of research here and this is going to be my first phone ROM flash ever. Everything else is set, just waiting for whatever sysadmin to kick that server. Maybe it's a sign to actually get some sleep.

Quick noob question, does 2.2 bundle the gapps or will that need to be installed separately?


----------



## tvkid

Ah! Hark, I see a file mirror. Thanks kbomb.


----------



## cdmta

tvkid said:


> Ha! Likewise. Been doing a ton of research here and this is going to be my first phone ROM flash ever. Everything else is set, just waiting for whatever sysadmin to kick that server. Maybe it's a sign to actually get some sleep.
> 
> *Quick noob question, does 2.2 bundle the gapps or will that need to be installed separately?*


In the OP: "Fully Integrated GAPPS"

Thanks for the mirror. D/L now!


----------



## NiteQwill

Google Search force closes. Any fixes?


----------



## tvkid

cdmta said:


> In the OP: "Fully Integrated GAPPS"
> 
> Thanks for the mirror. D/L now!


Gah, right in front of me. Thanks.


----------



## kbomb

droidth3ory said:


> Feel free to mirror guys. Server is down, no idea why....


http://www.filesonic.com/file/JHV09MN


----------



## Htimez2

a mirror for just the modded trebuchet would be nice if anyone has it please


----------



## terryharrison

Great job DT!!


----------



## salem

kbomb said:


> http://www.filesonic.com/file/JHV09MN


Thx. Is there an md5 to check? Also, the link here is listed as 175 mb and the borked op link lists 177 mb; does it matter?


----------



## Breezer23

Did anything else change in the Build.prop? I have apps in the market which have suddenly become incompatible with my device. I'm missing Klaxon and TFLN...

Not a big deal but I am curious 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteQwill

Forget it, cleared data... Works now.


----------



## kbomb

salem said:


> Thx. Is there an md5 to check? Also, the link here is listed as 175 mb and the borked op link lists 177 mb; does it matter?


This was uploaded from my nexus. Its from the op, same one i flashed. im not hip on checking md5's or anything, sorry.


----------



## deaffob

I just found out that the Gallery app can't upload pictures to Picasa and when it's 270 degree, text selecting pointers act weirdly(disappearing).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

I have been trying to figure out what the hell is going on here... After testing for 2 days, I have had nothing but a great experience (Full Wipe Of Course). Now on to the weird shit. I drop and flash from my lappy, everything is as it should be. I download the ROM and flash it, i have issues. LOL. I don't know if there is corruption in the upload, or what the hell. I am trying to figure this out.


----------



## Halo

I tried DL'ing from the link in the OP this morning and it's a bad file. It starts out as a normal download, then all of a sudden it's finished and the file is only 5mb...? Looks like GummyNex is also having download problems. It's a CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## jess086

Dt's servers r freaking a bit. No big deal. Redownload guys or use mirror and reflash. Check ur MD's and wipe everything even ur neighbors phone and u will always be fine.


----------



## dhy8386

Here is a fast mirror if some people want to use it

http://www.mediafire.com/?axm34juc66cgk8a


----------



## droidth3ory

Halo said:


> I tried DL'ing from the link in the OP this morning and it's a bad file. It starts out as a normal download, then all of a sudden it's finished and the file is only 5mb...? Looks like GummyNex is also having download problems. It's a CONSPIRACY!!!


kejar and myself go through the same VPS and its down. But the sporatic issues from the download is what I don't get. I even reuploaded the file twice. lol


----------



## jess086

I had to flash twice due to a bad download myself. Got up and running and my auto correct wasn't working along with a couple fc's. My first thought was dt has the keyboard language messed up again. Lol sorry dt. Then I checked my MD sum and it was my fault. Gave my phone another wipe grabbed the neighbors old lady gave her a wipe and flashed again with zero issues. Thanks dt


----------



## dvation

droidth3ory said:


> I have been trying to figure out what the hell is going on here... After testing for 2 days, I have had nothing but a great experience (Full Wipe Of Course). Now on to the weird shit. I drop and flash from my lappy, everything is as it should be. I download the ROM and flash it, i have issues. LOL. I don't know if there is corruption in the upload, or what the hell. I am trying to figure this out.


I did a full wipe before installing 2.2 and I haven't been able to duplicate a single problem except the video effects crash. If there's anything you'd like me to try, I'd be happy to help.

I don't have any red lines under text, market updates are working, I use TouchDown so I can't test exchange, the RootzWiki app works perfect for me and Auto Brightness is great - I didn't even have to tweak them in CM Settings this time around.


----------



## Halo

I'm DLing from the link posted above. I'll flash and report back. That link that dhy8386 posted says it's 177mb. Sound about right?


----------



## jess086

droidth3ory said:


> kejar and myself go through the same VPS and its down. But the sporatic issues from the download is what I don't get. I even reuploaded the file twice. lol


kejar's did the same shit yesterday. Its got to be how the server spreads the workload surfing heavy traffic or how it compiles the files. Guess its time to just start your own service and not deal with it. Lol


----------



## edhgreatone

i'm waiting for DT's official link... i'm think i'm going to let this 2.2 work of the kinks first


----------



## jess086

Only thing that doesn't work for me is verizon widget for data. I assume this is cause u don't have all the verizon apks in the rom now


----------



## dhy8386

Halo said:


> I'm DLing from the link posted above. I'll flash and report back. That link that dhy8386 posted says it's 177mb. Sound about right?


Checked the md5 before upload and then a test download. Checks. This is the file i flashed which works fine.


----------



## Halo

dhy8386 said:


> Checked the md5 before upload and then a test download. Checks. This is the file i flashed which works fine.


Just checked myself and everything looks good. Thanks! About to flash shortly.


----------



## Budwizer

jess086 said:


> Only thing that doesn't work for me is verizon widget for data. I assume this is cause u don't have all the verizon apks in the rom now


It's working for me. Just downloaded it and loaded up the data widget and is showing my usage. In RootzBoat ROM section there was talk about possibly needing the Verizon Login download for some. Not sure if this may be your issue?


----------



## kbomb

jess086 said:


> Only thing that doesn't work for me is verizon widget for data. I assume this is cause u don't have all the verizon apks in the rom now


mines work. i did download the vz login app before signing in tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ihierbal

dhy8386 said:


> Here is a fast mirror if some people want to use it
> 
> http://www.mediafire...axm34juc66cgk8a


Thanks! Downloading now..


----------



## je2345

The one i downloaded yesterday is 174.74mb. Is that the correct size? If so I will post drop box link. Haven't flashed yet

http://www.multiupload.com/I9W2Z70SN8


----------



## tommy

Does anyone have the old exchange hack hey can send me? I downgraded until the exchange problems are figured out. But the newly uploaded hack doesn't work with 2.1 or the prerelease 2.2.


----------



## jtj1825

i think ROM download link is down


----------



## wideopn11

Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699

Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip.
http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip

Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip


----------



## igotgame

wideopn11 said:


> Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/defb1gbeqvxxs9o/AXI0M_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip
> MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699


I'm not having any either really. I noticed my titanium backup, backup was missing some apps for some reason, but that could be just a coincidence. Simple reboot fixed any other minor issues I was having.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

I Love DT works dont get me wrong but I wish he would build into his roms the rom control or rom settings or what ever he wants to call it. All the other roms have them build into the settings instead of a seperate icon. CM settings is a icon but in the cm9 by kang its build into settings. What ever happen to nexbox?


----------



## Cyber Warrior

You're the man DT... 2.2 change log looks amazing.. flashing now.


----------



## Halo

The link the dhy8386 posted is a good one. I just DL'd from there, flashed and all is well. Although it worked for my phone, can't guarantee it'll work on anyone else's. FWIW, the md5 matched what was listed in the OP.


----------



## reverepats

Hye DT, I hope u dont mind but i post thread with some Battery MODs for your ROM. i can tkae it down if so....Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## ridobe

kbomb said:


> This was uploaded from my nexus. Its from the op, same one i flashed. im not hip on checking md5's or anything, sorry.


You can use AFV in the market. It is a great tool for verifying md5's. I don't use it any more because root explorer now has it built in to it's properties tab.


----------



## ridobe

je2345 said:


> The one i downloaded yesterday is 174.74mb. Is that the correct size? If so I will post drop box link. Haven't flashed yet
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/I9W2Z70SN8


I was probably the first one or so to download. I got the 174.74 version. I did a full wipe and flashed. Everything is running great. Then I read about all of the drama with the file sizes and such only to find that the correct size is 177.xx. I downloaded it but have not flashed it. Strangely, the md5 matches for both. Wtf? I have also heard some people saying that the install of the 177 version aborts. I think I will stick with my 174.74 version because as of now, I still haven't had any problems.


----------



## wideopn11

Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip


----------



## dvation

ridobe said:


> I was probably the first one or so to download. I got the 174.74 version. I did a full wipe and flashed. Everything is running great. Then I read about all of the drama with the file sizes and such only to find that the correct size is 177.xx. I downloaded it but have not flashed it. Strangely, the md5 matches for both. Wtf? I have also heard some people saying that the install of the 177 version aborts. I think I will stick with my 174.74 version because as of now, I still haven't had any problems.


I downloaded 2.2 on my phone last night and it was 177mb, flashed perfect, no abort.


----------



## Skilover

Anyone know if black mod from 2.1 works on 2.2?


----------



## Suzook

I will be the idiot to ask............do i need to wipe coming from 2.1?


----------



## Suzook

Skilover said:


> Anyone know if black mod from 2.1 works on 2.2?


It does, but messes up the moded launcher


----------



## franzie3

Suzook said:


> I will be the idiot to ask............do i need to wipe coming from 2.1?


Read the OP, instructions are there, if you like puppies or not....

Yes wipe if you like them, no wipe if you don't...


----------



## dvation

wideopn11 said:


> Here are 3 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
> http://www.mediafire...llpaper_apk.zip


That was nice of you. I was using a different one from those three but I don't remember the name of it. It was definitely a live wallpaper but it was a lighter blue with white to off-white bubbles that responded to touch.

I couldn't find it in my backups. I actually considered restoring my nandroid backup just to grab it lol.


----------



## wideopn11

dvation said:


> That was nice of you. I was using a different one from those three but I don't remember the name of it. It was definitely a live wallpaper but it was a lighter blue with white to off-white bubbles that responded to touch.
> 
> I couldn't find it in my backups. I actually considered restoring my nandroid backup just to grab it lol.


I think the one are thinking is "Holo"?? I'll see if I can find it.

I reuploaded the zip and added holospiral, hope thats the one you were looking for.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip


----------



## thatguy188

I think the server is down


----------



## wot

Installed 2.2 and it feels really good.
Love the change to the notification widget icons.
Feels great.
Thanks DT, you the man.


----------



## idle0095

W3 all ov3rload3d his bandwidth im sur3.


----------



## mustbepbs

Damn. I was hoping to download it again this morning after the big push died down


----------



## wideopn11

Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699

Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip

Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip


----------



## mustbepbs

> Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
> http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
> MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> 
> Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip.
> http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip
> 
> Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip
> 
> 30+ downloads from the mirror and I think 1 thank you.


Thanks so much. If tapatalk had a thanks button for rootz, I'm sure you'd have more. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaniax

im on 2.0 and looking to make the leap this am... i'll prob use go Ex launcher.. but want option to use trebuchet. really stupid question... sorry for askin... what is the OP?


----------



## idle0095

wideopn11 said:


> Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
> http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
> MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> 
> Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip.
> http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip
> 
> Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip
> 
> 30+ downloads from the mirror and I think 1 thank you.


Just thank3d you. H3 H3


----------



## chefb

Does the md5 checker work on the phone?


----------



## idle0095

gmaniax said:


> im on 2.0 and looking to make the leap this am... i'll prob use go Ex launcher.. but want option to use trebuchet. really stupid question... sorry for askin... what is the OP?


LOL. OP means the first thread basically. were DT has all the goodness. First page First thread.


----------



## idle0095

chefb said:


> Does the md5 checker work on the phone?


No. Copy and paste the md5 sum then browse for the rom and it will verify it. very easy. if it matches your 100% good.


----------



## wideopn11

mustbepbs said:


> Thanks so much. If tapatalk had a thanks button for rootz, I'm sure you'd have more. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh I see, I do everything related to flashing from my pc. Maybe that why I don't have issues with bad downloads and things not working as others have posted. Hope it works for you.


----------



## ahjee

went from 2.1 to 2.2 and i'd say that 2.2 is hands down the best Rom i've flashed onto my GNex so far. My only thing is I seem to be having an issue with my keyboard...no actual words are recognized so they all have red lines under as if they are spelled incorrectly, since all words are incorrect the Auto Correct no longer works either, obivously. I dont think anyone else is having this issue so I'll use one of the mirror links to re D/L and flash, hopefully that'll do and maybe help narrow down the problem, which seems to be the servers.


----------



## mustbepbs

wideopn11 said:


> Oh I see, I do everything related to flashing from my pc. Maybe that why I don't have issues with bad downloads and things not working as others have posted. Hope it works for you.


I hope it works too XD I only have the red line problem..and it feels a little sluggish at times. Thanks so much for your mirror~


----------



## JackTheRipper

I'm using Nova launcher, love it.


----------



## Skilover

Suzook said:


> It does, but messes up the moded launcher


So no problem if I use a different launcher like Nova?


----------



## thatguy188

chefb said:


> Does the md5 checker work on the phone?


I use ES File Explorer and it has a checksum (including md5) checker built in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

ahjee said:


> went from 2.1 to 2.2 and i'd say that 2.2 is hands down the best Rom i've flashed onto my GNex so far. My only thing is I seem to be having an issue with my keyboard...no actual words are recognized so they all have red lines under as if they are spelled incorrectly, since all words are incorrect the Auto Correct no longer works either, obivously. I dont think anyone else is having this issue so I'll use one of the mirror links to re D/L and flash, hopefully that'll do and maybe help narrow down the problem, which seems to be the servers.


You have a bad download. I had this on the first flash last night. Files shout be 177.15 mb. The corrupt one is 174 mb. Verified by esfile launcher. Re download. Check MD5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

This is on post 2 as well.
For anyone else that wants this and the other mirrors are bogged down I have it on my dropbox.

http://bit.ly/twRzII

MD5 - 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699

Link is live. Fast download. Please check md5 when down.


----------



## thatguy188

wideopn11 said:


> 30+ downloads from the mirror and I think 1 thank you.


I'd give thanks but unfortunately tapatalk won't let me lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

thatguy188 said:


> I'd give thanks but unfortunately tapatalk won't let me lol.
> 
> I like taptalk, but it has been seriously sucking wind lately. Needs a serious update.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
Additional mirror same file and MD5
http://www.mediafire...6_SIGNED_PUBLIC (1).zip

Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip

Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
http://www.mediafire...llpaper_apk.zip


----------



## Fatsix

New imo kernels out already too. Gonna be a busy morning at least the kids are playing sorta quitely at the moment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

wideopn11 said:


> Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
> http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
> MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> Additional mirror same file and MD5
> http://www.mediafire...6_SIGNED_PUBLIC (1).zip
> 
> Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
> http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip
> 
> Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mdy1804ddjoki4i/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip
> 
> 50+ downloads from the mirror and I think 1 thank you.


Im on post 2 with mirrors as well


----------



## yoyoche

Luckyrice said:


> Camcorder effects do not work, they force close the application everytime I try to activate it.


This is known ICS problem and has to be addressed by Google. Not an axiom problem


----------



## reverepats

anyone else geting "Google Acount manager FCs"?....its asking for permission, but keeps FCing....


----------



## AlpineM3

idle0095 said:


> Im on post 2 with mirrors as well


Wallpaper apk link isn't working

Update: Downloaded live wallpaper link, in astro it says file having trouble parsing when trying to install them one by one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

ahjee said:


> went from 2.1 to 2.2 and i'd say that 2.2 is hands down the best Rom i've flashed onto my GNex so far. My only thing is I seem to be having an issue with my keyboard...no actual words are recognized so they all have red lines under as if they are spelled incorrectly, since all words are incorrect the Auto Correct no longer works either, obivously. I dont think anyone else is having this issue so I'll use one of the mirror links to re D/L and flash, hopefully that'll do and maybe help narrow down the problem, which seems to be the servers.


No dictionary is the issue.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## ronnieruff

yoyoche said:


> This is known ICS problem and has to be addressed by Google. Not an axiom problem


Not true. Works on Bugless Beast

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## wideopn11

AlpineM3 said:


> Wallpaper apk link isn't working
> 
> Update: Downloaded live wallpaper link, in astro it says file having trouble parsing when trying to install them one by one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://www.mediafire.com/file/2fkg2cq5mx12gz8/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip

Not sure what happened, I reuploaded.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

+10 char


----------



## wideopn11

Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
http://www.mediafire...6_SIGNED_PUBLIC (1).zip

Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip

Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
http://www.mediafire...llpaper_apk.zip


----------



## AlpineM3

wideopn11 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/2fkg2cq5mx12gz8/ICS_livewallpaper_apk.zip
> 
> Not sure what happened, I reuploaded.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davy917

TheBeavertownKid said:


> Thanks BM for the link via twitter. I look forward to getting my bolt in 2 days. Btw im @ballaholyk84


My market is not restoring damn it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvation

Skilover said:


> So no problem if I use a different launcher like Nova?


I'm using nova, works fine for me. I love that I can backup and restore layouts and widgets, among other awesome features of nova.


----------



## dvation

davy917 said:


> My market is not restoring damn it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Use titanium backup.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Theory, flashed 2.2 last night, it's great, but one thing. It appears once I flashed it my phone stopped reading NFC tags all together, do you know why this is happening?


----------



## bigeric828

If i try to undervolt at all the whole phone locks up and then reboots. Worked fine on 2.1.


----------



## Fatsix

bigeric828 said:


> If i try to undervolt at all the whole phone locks up and then reboots. Worked fine on 2.1.


read up on the kernel. Its totally different now. Comes pre undervolted with learning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theory, flashed 2.2 last night, it's great, but one thing. It appears once I flashed it my phone stopped reading NFC tags all together, do you know why this is happening?


Dumb response.. but did you turn it on in settings? Its normally off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Fatsix said:


> Dumb response.. but did you turn it on in settings? Its normally off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki










*offended*


----------



## AlpineM3

So anybody using SetCPU? I'm sure it's not necessary, but always looking to push things to the edge

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

wideopn11 said:


> Here is another mirror, I'm using this file myself with no issues.
> http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
> MD5: 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> http://www.mediafire...6_SIGNED_PUBLIC (1).zip
> 
> Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
> http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip
> 
> Here are 4 of the live wallpapers that people were asking about. I just extracted the apks. No promises but they should work fine. Just install like any other apk. THIS ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE, extract the files.
> http://www.mediafire...llpaper_apk.zip
> 
> 70+ downloads from the mirror, hit the thank you button.


Man really pushing these mirrors. If anyone is looking at this thread im on post 2 with my mirrors. Fast DL speed. Dont worry about hitting Thanks for me. Just glad im able to share.
http://bit.ly/twRzII 2.2 Rom
http://bit.ly/rRM12c Live Wallpapers


----------



## yoyoche

yoyoche said:


> Not true. Works on Bugless Beast
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Well that is news. I apologize for wrong info. Maybe DT can check this out then.


----------



## s004kcg

jezze4 said:


> I tried multiple times and downloaded the file a few times (177MB) and can't seem to get it installed. It keeps aborting installation with message: "assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro" E:Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip (Status 7) Installation aborted." I was able to get it fixed on the Fascinate but it was so long ago that I had a problem like this that I don't remember how I fixed it. I am still able to get into CWR and flash 4.0.2 any help? please?


dont know if this has been answered yet , but i had th esame problem. update your clockwork through rom manager then re flash the new rom in recovery, PBJ helped me with this


----------



## yoyoche

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theory, flashed 2.2 last night, it's great, but one thing. It appears once I flashed it my phone stopped reading NFC tags all together, do you know why this is happening?


Curious about this too


----------



## King Shady

I must be one of the few to upgrade to 2.2 flawlessly. I was on 2.1, followed instructions in the OP, and everything is working perfectly! (no red lines so far!). Just one question, is there a way I can get the stock battery in the Notification bar back? For some reason, I've never liked Percentage mods. Thanks!


----------



## idle0095

For anyone else that wants this and the other mirrors are bogged down I have it on my dropbox.

http://bit.ly/twRzII

MD5 - 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699

Link is live. Fast download. Please check md5 when down.

Stock Live wallappers (were missing from the rom) http://bit.ly/rRM12c

Always happy to mirror. Dont need the thank you.


----------



## Pleirosei

2defmouze said:


> You could always just pop a google search widget on any homescreen you want you know


Yea I know I can do this. I've tried it; it just looks really ugly in comparison







The permanent bar fit in better with the home screen and did not interfere with the design of my home screen. The widget is just ugly and white


----------



## Pleirosei

droidth3ory said:


> All original sounds, notifications and ringtones.


I know I'm super late on the response. But I do greatly appreciate it that you stuck with the original sounds.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

I went from .2.1 to 2.2 without wiping and was fine I thought in the op it said when updating u didn't have to do that. And how come u would even have to format your phone doesn't that erase everything (nandroid, pictures music, and titanium backups,) I may just Be wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEdit: everything is working just fine anyway but my concern is maybe I don't have everything the rom has to offer. Its still butter smooth and my Google search is gone as advertised so how do I know if anything was missing. What key component was added in this build that wasn't in last so I can find out (my battery drained like 10% in like 20 mins though) I have extended battery too


----------



## 2defmouze

Just a heads up.. Remember the kernel included in the ROM was Imo's exp6 (experimental).. as someone pointed out a few pages ago, Imo released 1.2 stable version and a new experimental version last night/early morning, so it could be a good idea to swap out for one of those if your having any issues that may be kernel related









Personally I just flashed the stable one after my phone did a weird reboot and got stuck on the boot screen... no idea what caused it but hopefully it just won't happen again. Note that the stable one does not have the 180 UC slot or 14.2 OC (latter of which which I never use anyway), so check his thread out my friends!


----------



## 2defmouze

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I went from .2.1 to 2.2 without wiping and was fine I thought in the op it said when updating u didn't have to do that. And how come u would even have to format your phone doesn't that erase everything (nandroid, pictures music, and titanium backups,) I may just Be wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEdit: everything is working just fine anyway but my concern is maybe I don't have everything the rom has to offer. Its still butter smooth and my Google search is gone as advertised so how do I know if anything was missing. What key component was added in this build that wasn't in last so I can find out (my battery drained like 10% in like 20 mins though) I have extended battery too


Well if you're just going to be concerned then why not do a full wipe to clear your worries? Don't like puppies?


----------



## Fatsix

2defmouze said:


> Just a heads up.. Remember the kernel included in the ROM was Imo's exp6 (experimental).. as someone pointed out a few pages ago, Imo released 1.2 stable version and a new experimental version last night/early morning, so it could be a good idea to swap out for one of those if your having any issues that may be kernel related
> 
> Personally I just flashed the stable one after my phone did a weird reboot and got stuck on the boot screen... no idea what caused it but hopefully it just won't happen again. Note that the stable one does not have the 180 UC slot or 14.2 OC (latter of which which I never use anyway), so check his thread out my friends!


1.2.1 experimental does. Runnin that now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I went from .2.1 to 2.2 without wiping and was fine I thought in the op it said when updating u didn't have to do that. And how come u would even have to format your phone doesn't that erase everything (nandroid, pictures music, and titanium backups,) I may just Be wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEdit: everything is working just fine anyway but my concern is maybe I don't have everything the rom has to offer. Its still butter smooth and my Google search is gone as advertised so how do I know if anything was missing. What key component was added in this build that wasn't in last so I can find out (my battery drained like 10% in like 20 mins though) I have extended battery too


Wrong, he said it was not needed IF YOU HATE PUPPIES!

tushy hole...


----------



## frankiedizzle87

Your right I just worked so hard on my setup to loose every last thing on my device. How come if its just an update we cannot treat it as we would any other update


----------



## 2defmouze

Pleirosei said:


> Yea I know I can do this. I've tried it; it just looks really ugly in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The permanent bar fit in better with the home screen and did not interfere with the design of my home screen. The widget is just ugly and white


You can also flash one of runandhide's mods to add a search softkey to your bottom row, that way you don't need a search box at all you can just tap the softkey whenever, all his stuff is compatible with 2.2... check his thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-55-and-counting/


----------



## 2defmouze

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Your right I just worked so hard on my setup to loose every last thing on my device .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nobody holds a gun to your head and makes you flash ROMs... but if you want a better experience it's strongly recommended you get in the habit of doing FULL wipes before flashing a new ROM. Once you get into a rhythm its really not that bad settings things up again, takes me like 30 mins to an hour depending how distracted I get, and its a small price to pay for an awesome ROM


----------



## frankiedizzle87

2defmouze said:


> Nobody holds a gun to your head and makes you flash ROMs... but if you want a better experience it's strongly recommended you get in the habit of doing FULL wipes before flashing a new ROM. Once you get into a rhythm its really not that bad settings things up again, takes me like 30 mins to an hour depending how distracted I get, and its a small price to pay for an awesome ROM


So there is no way I can keep my titanium backup or pictures . Or does super wipe erase the whole phone and leaves nothing? I just never super wipe before. And everything is working good anyway buy I wanna get everything it has to offer lol I'm just making things difficult when answer is clear . Still I like to know all options

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386

idle0095 said:


> For anyone else that wants this and the other mirrors are bogged down I have it on my dropbox.
> 
> http://bit.ly/twRzII
> 
> MD5 - 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> 
> Link is live. Fast download. Please check md5 when down.
> 
> Stock Live wallappers (were missing from the rom) http://bit.ly/rRM12c
> 
> Always happy to mirror. Dont need the thank you.


If there is no benefit to you, why dont you put all the mirrors in the 2nd post. I think there are three more plus yours. Mine, another mediafire one, and one in Filesonic.


----------



## Fatsix

Pleirosei said:


> Yea I know I can do this. I've tried it; it just looks really ugly in comparison The permanent bar fit in better with the home screen and did not interfere with the design of my home screen. The widget is just ugly and white


Working on this. Gimme a few.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grayzweb

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theory, flashed 2.2 last night, it's great, but one thing. It appears once I flashed it my phone stopped reading NFC tags all together, do you know why this is happening?


Downloaded 2.2, but not flashing just yet. Lots of issues, and I think most of them are bad downloads, and people not wiping first. But I really want to use Google Wallet tonight on New Years








So going to wait till tomorrow to see if any issues are resolved.


----------



## hankijm

Any fixes for the auto spellcheck?


----------



## 2defmouze

frankiedizzle87 said:


> So there is no way I can keep my titanium backup or pictures . Or does super wipe erase the whole phone and leaves nothing? I just never super wipe before. And everything is working good anyway buy I wanna get everything it has to offer lol I'm just making things difficult when answer is clear . Still I like to know all options
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know about superwipe I recommend doing everything from clockwork recovery, as the OP states. Your sd card contents will NOT be changed, you won't lose your pics or your TiBu files. After flashing, you can use TiBu to restore some apps and their data, like games and stuff, but for christ sake do NOT restore any system data with TiBu and try not to restore data to anything that actively sync's, a la facebook, twitter, etc.... Just download them and set them up again, along with the rest of your phone.

Your whole experience will be much better


----------



## idle0095

dhy8386 said:


> If there is no benefit to you, why dont you put all the mirrors in the 2nd post. I think there are three more plus yours. Mine, another mediafire one, and one in Filesonic.


okay i will do that. can you send me a pm with all the links and ill add it asap.


----------



## idle0095

What is the best kernel to run? The stable one?


----------



## 2defmouze

hankijm said:


> Any fixes for the auto spellcheck?


You got a bad download, try grabbing from one of the many mirrors you will find over the last few pages that people are putting up, as DT is having some server problems right now


----------



## 2defmouze

idle0095 said:


> What is the best kernel to run? The stable one?


If you don't have a huge need for the 180 UC slot or 142 OC slot's, then probably yes.


----------



## idle0095

hankijm said:


> Any fixes for the auto spellcheck?


Here you go, Download from here
http://bit.ly/twRzII


----------



## idle0095

2defmouze said:


> If you don't have a huge need for the 180 UC slot or 142 OC slot's, then probably yes.


all i do is set the scaling and leave it at that.


----------



## dvation

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Your right I just worked so hard on my setup to loose every last thing on my device. How come if its just an update we cannot treat it as we would any other update


For whatever it's worth, between restoring apps/data using titanium backup and restoring screen layout and widgets using the restore feature from the nova launcher, I'm back up and running in minutes after a full wipe.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

2defmouze said:


> I don't know about superwipe I recommend doing everything from clockwork recovery, as the OP states. Your sd card contents will NOT be changed, you won't lose your pics or your TiBu files. After flashing, you can use TiBu to restore some apps and their data, like games and stuff, but for christ sake do NOT restore any system data with TiBu and try not to restore data to anything that actively sync's, a la facebook, twitter, etc.... Just download them and set them up again, along with the rest of your phone.
> Thank u man appreciate it. I have had many android phones dunno why I was so nervous... oh yea this is my first that doesn't have an SD CARD LOL
> Your whole experience will be much better


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

All mirrors are in Post 2 under the DT first post. Page 1. I have 3 mirror links there. Make sure you thank the ppl who put this together for us all. Not needed but its always happy to get a thanks.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

dvation said:


> For whatever it's worth, between restoring apps/data using titanium backup and restoring screen layout and widgets using the restore feature from the nova launcher, I'm back up and running in minutes after a full wipe.


I know I know. I misunderstood and thought the whole phone was getting reformatted misunderstanding

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

idle0095 said:


> All mirrors are in Post 2 under the DT first post. Page 1. I have 3 mirror links there. Make sure you thank the ppl who put this together for us all. Not needed but its always happy to get a thanks.


Thanks for adding to your post, this thread moves too fast to keep up.


----------



## idle0095

wideopn11 said:


> Thanks for adding to your post, this thread moves too fast to keep up.


No Problem. Im always happy to help.


----------



## dvation

droidth3ory said:


> scroll through the menu 2 times.


I hate that CWM is so sensitive to the volume rocker buttons on our phone - I overshoot menus constantly with all this flashing going on!


----------



## idle0095

dvation said:


> I hate that CWM is so sensitive to the volume rocker buttons on our phone - I overshoot menus constantly with all this flashing going on!


yah i hear you on that. Im sure it will be adjusted some time.


----------



## Cyber Warrior

Anyone know how to get to the Trebuchet settings? I want to set the number of home screens.. is this option gone now?


----------



## yoyoche

Cyber Warrior said:


> Anyone know how to get to the Trebuchet settings? I want to set the number of home screens.. is this option gone now?


Trebucket is not the launcher in 2,2. Yes it is gone.


----------



## Fatsix

Cyber Warrior said:


> Anyone know how to get to the Trebuchet settings? I want to set the number of home screens.. is this option gone now?


Its in the OP, you need to download the trebuchet launcher, but loose this stock modded one.


----------



## fronc

wideopn11 said:


> 70+ downloads from the mirror, hit the thank you button.


Thank you for being obnoxious.


----------



## Teksu

Cyber Warrior said:


> Anyone know how to get to the Trebuchet settings? I want to set the number of home screens.. is this option gone now?


DT stoped using trebuchet cause "he doesn't like it"
There's a link in the op if you want it back


----------



## Nasty64

BFirebird101 said:


> Are my fellow axi0m users liking the nova launcher?


Nova's the best ICS launcher I've found. Tried Trebuchet, Go, ADW.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyber Warrior

Can't win...lol. Got the 5x4 space now but can't adjust number of screens... guess I'll be using Nova. I only need 3 screens.


----------



## Droidx316

fronc said:


> Thank you for being obnoxious.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
The time it took you to write that insult you could have hit the thanks button.. just sayin


----------



## gotwillk

please don't hit me but i've been gone for a week with no internet access so i'm sorry if these has been covered already.

i was using the 1.7 version and i noticed a few things that weren't working right:

1) the buttons in the dockbar, including the launcher button was unresponsive at times. had to click on it anywhere from 1-4 times for the touch to register. sometimes i had to press on a specific spot to get it to register.
2) the camera kept crashing. i would take a few pics and then after about the 6th or 7th pic or so, i would get a message saying "Unfortunately, the camera has stopped responding." then i have to click OK to close it and start it back up again.

did anyone else have these issues and are they fixed in the latest version of the rom? thanks in advance!


----------



## 2defmouze

gotwillk said:


> please don't hit me but i've been gone for a week with no internet access so i'm sorry if these has been covered already.
> 
> i was using the 1.7 version and i noticed a few things that weren't working right:
> 
> 1) the buttons in the dockbar, including the launcher button was unresponsive at times. had to click on it anywhere from 1-4 times for the touch to register. sometimes i had to press on a specific spot to get it to register.
> 2) the camera kept crashing. i would take a few pics and then after about the 6th or 7th pic or so, i would get a message saying "Unfortunately, the camera has stopped responding." then i have to click OK to close it and start it back up again.
> 
> did anyone else have these issues and are they fixed in the latest version of the rom? thanks in advance!


Weird.. but in any case your way behind the times bro, lol... time to do a FULL wipe and get yourself on 2.2







Everything is running super smooth!


----------



## gbdesai

The old Exchange hack doesn't work either, I tried both. Only pushing the non hacked versions worked.


----------



## dlnp22

fronc said:


> Thank you for being obnoxious.


AWESOME.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fronc

Droidx316 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> The time it took you to write that insult you could have hit the thanks button.. just sayin


I fully considered it, but after careful deliberation, realized it was best not to encourage you. You'll notice the users on this forum with the most "thanks" very rarely are found incessantly begging for it across a thread, and instead focus their efforts on benefiting the community at large. Your several posts in an already busy thread, despite your appreciated mirror, created a net loss for the community here, IMO, and for that, I do not thank you. I disregard you.


----------



## rltodd

BFirebird101 said:


> Theory since nobody else will answer, will there be a mod coming to put a persistent search bar across all home screens? I don't want to use the widget since it's not persistent across all screens. Loving the ROM and thanks:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just curious, but why wouldn't you just place the Google search widget at the top of each of your screens. Might be a solution for you without having to involve the dev, you know the man is busy









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jspradling7

BFirebird101 said:


> Are my fellow axi0m users liking the nova launcher?
> 
> Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


I've been using GO Launcher EX on all of the Zygot3/Axiom releases. Works great as always.


----------



## mikemar

Love this rom, but I am having trouble with Poweramp app. It force closes, and then runs in the background consistently "scanning your music library". I have re-done reformating, clearing, and re-flashing the rom. Restored the app from the marketplace. Problem persists, I have uninstalled it just so I don't see the notification appearing that it is scanning my music library over and over. Anybody have some helpful suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## wideopn11

fronc said:


> I fully considered it, but after careful deliberation, realized it was best not to encourage you. You'll notice the users on this forum with the most "thanks" very rarely are found incessantly begging for it across a thread, and instead focus their efforts on benefiting the community at large. Your several posts in an already busy thread, despite your appreciated mirror, created a net loss for the community here, IMO, and for that, I do not thank you. I disregard you.


Not sure where the negativity is coming from, I'm not trying to be obnoxious, it seems like common courtesy to say thank you. Out of the hundreds of downloads only a few seem appreciative. I'm not begging for anything. Use the link or don't. I'm happy to help out where I can.


----------



## Darkenvar

Is anyone but me having trouble with the trebucht launcher download or the theory wallpaper downloads from the op?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Htimez2

Darkenvar said:


> Is anyone but me having trouble with the trebucht launcher download or the theory wallpaper downloads from the op?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Everyone is it's the link

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NateDogg11

DT-Any chance of releasing the BLACK3N3D MOD again? I love it...it works on 2.2, but you can tell it makes some changes to the system settings. Not a huge deal, but it would be awesome. Or if you could just tell me which files are modded and I'll give it a go (probably not a good idea....LOL). Either way, great job on this bad boy!


----------



## Darkenvar

Htimez2 said:


> Everyone is it's the link
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


OK. Thanks. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Try this for the search bar, it should work in the meantime. The stock persistent search bar is coded into the launcher. I ran it on my incredible. I take no credit for the themed widget, that goes to santas16. working on a permanent solution that looks better.

http://dl.dropbox.co...ckSearchBox.apk

TB uninstall stock googlesquickearchbox.apk. reboot into recovery, wipe dalvik/cache (dunno if needed, but i do it anyway),
Reboot
Copy downloaded apk from sd to /system/app.
Check and change to rw-r-r
Drag and drop the 4x1 widget.


----------



## Htimez2

Darkenvar said:


> OK. Thanks. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You can download and use the nova launcher works just as well as the modeed launcher and has some extra options


----------



## magma_camel

idle0095 said:


> *For anyone else that wants this and the other mirrors are bogged down I have it on my dropbox.*
> 
> http://bit.ly/twRzII
> 
> MD5 - 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> 
> Link is live. Fast download. Please check md5 when down.
> 
> Stock Live wallappers (were missing from the rom) http://bit.ly/rRM12c
> 
> *OTHER Mirrors (User wideopn11 for the links)*
> 
> Not my mirrors. Check MD5 always
> 
> http://www.mediafire...GNED_PUBLIC.zip
> 
> http://www.mediafire...6_SIGNED_PUBLIC
> 
> http://www.mediafire...axm34juc66cgk8a (User dhy8386)
> 
> Also, here is a MD5 checker. Not sure what everyone else is using but this is super easy tool I found. Just extract the zip. (PC tool, not for use on phone)
> http://www.mediafire...o7xm6i6/md5.zip


dude thank you so much i was trying to download all day


----------



## Htimez2

so is there an issue with autobrightness or no? my level seened dimmer then usual so i had to take it off is there going to be a fix for it or is it not an issue? And thanks for all your hard work DT.


----------



## custompcs

screenshot of butter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## markjhead

droidth3ory said:


> *READ THE FIRST POST BEFORE FLASHING OR ASKING QUESTIONS!! FAILURE TO DO SO WILL RESULT IN YOUR PHONE EXPLODING, BANISHMENT, AND PUPPIES MAY DIE. SAVE THE PUPPIES!!!*​
> Well here is the evolution of ZYGOT3. A full rebuild and overhaul of my first release of Ice Cream Sandwich for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. As always... I start with making a speed and performance base, and the mods will come. it is fast, Smooth, and Full Featured. this is only the beginining.
> I present AXI0M...
> 
> *Features:*
> AOSP build based on 4.0.3/VZW Enabled
> Lean Kernel EXP V6 Kernel (180mHz-1420mHz) (UnderVolted)
> Fully Integrated GAPPS
> Power Toggles
> Advanced Power Menu
> Custom Launcher (Custom Workspace, No Search bar)
> Modded CM Settings (Modify Toggles and Tweak Auto Brightness)
> Deodexed
> Zipaligned
> INIT.D Support
> Custom INIT.D
> RAM Scripts
> Drive Read Script
> Syscrtl OVERRIDE
> STOCK ICS Notifications and Ringtones
> FileManager
> NANO and BASH Enabled
> ZRAM
> COMPCACHE
> Systro
> Cron
> Busybox
> Su and Superuser apk
> *Whats not working:*
> NOTHING
> *Thanks:*
> GOOGLE For giving us our desserts and Source
> Cyanogen MOD for source
> Romanbb for the FaceBook Sync Hack Source
> p3droid for just being himself
> Birdman for the Market Fix
> cvbcbcmv for mirroring this stuff.
> Imoseyon for the Swiss Army Knife BusyBox 1.20 and the Killer Kernels
> Jakebites for hokking me up with the new BusyBox
> Thepsyntyst for juming in on the mods
> RunandHide for giving you guys some candy
> Kejar for sharing the Market Fix, pointers and the Roaming Carrier Edit
> Lethanis for a kick tushy Boot Animation
> ChainsDD for su and superuser
> *TRANSITIONING TO AXI0M 2.1 FROM ANY OTHER ROM REQUIRES A FULL WIPE!!!*
> 
> *INSTALL Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS ONLY IF YOU LOVE PUPPIES AND DON'T WANT TO CAUSE HARM!!)<<<<RECOMMENDED*
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On
> *UPDATE Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS ONLY IF YOU HATE PUPPIES, DO IT AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION!!)*
> Download the ROM
> Wipe Cache and Dalvik
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold On
> *NOTES: Regarding the Kernel OC and UV. Recommended app is SetCPU to manage OC and UV. Phone boots at 1350mhz, if you experience lag drop it down to 1200mhz. All phones react differently to OCing, UVing, and Governors, so play around and find your spot.*
> 
> *TO ENABLE ZRAM: (WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?) SEE HERE FOR INFO*
> 
> *Downloads:*
> AXI0M V2.2 (4.0.3 ICS)
> MIRROR
> 
> MD5: -
> 
> READ THE FIRST POST BEFORE FLASHING OR ASKING QUESTIONS!! FAILURE TO DO SO WILL RESULT IN YOUR PHONE EXPLODING, BANISHMENT, AND PUPPIES MAY DIE. SAVE THE PUPPIES!!!
> 
> Well here is the evolution of ZYGOT3. A full rebuild and overhaul of my first release of Ice Cream Sandwich for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. As always... I start with making a speed and performance base, and the mods will come. it is fast, Smooth, and Full Featured. this is only the beginining.
> I present AXI0M...
> 
> Features:AOSP build based on 4.0.3/VZW Enabled
> Lean Kernel EXP V6 Kernel (180mHz-1420mHz) (UnderVolted)
> Fully Integrated GAPPS
> Power Toggles
> Advanced Power Menu
> Custom Launcher (Custom Workspace, No Search bar)
> Modded CM Settings (Modify Toggles and Tweak Auto Brightness)
> Deodexed
> Zipaligned
> INIT.D Support
> Custom INIT.D
> RAM Scripts
> Drive Read Script
> Syscrtl OVERRIDE
> STOCK ICS Notifications and Ringtones
> FileManager
> NANO and BASH Enabled
> ZRAM
> COMPCACHE
> Systro
> Cron
> Busybox
> Su and Superuser apkWhats not working:NOTHINGThanks:GOOGLE For giving us our desserts and Source
> Cyanogen MOD for source
> Romanbb for the FaceBook Sync Hack Source
> p3droid for just being himself ￼
> Birdman for the Market Fix
> cvbcbcmv for mirroring this stuff.
> Imoseyon for the Swiss Army Knife BusyBox 1.20 and the Killer Kernels
> Jakebites for hokking me up with the new BusyBox
> Thepsyntyst for juming in on the mods
> RunandHide for giving you guys some candy
> Kejar for sharing the Market Fix, pointers and the Roaming Carrier Edit
> Lethanis for a kick tushy Boot Animation
> ChainsDD for su and superuserTRANSITIONING TO AXI0M 2.1 FROM ANY OTHER ROM REQUIRES A FULL WIPE!!!
> 
> INSTALL Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS ONLY IF YOU LOVE PUPPIES AND DON'T WANT TO CAUSE HARM!!)<<<<RECOMMENDEDDownload the ROM
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold OnUPDATE Instructions (FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS ONLY IF YOU HATE PUPPIES, DO IT AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION!!)Download the ROM
> Wipe Cache and Dalvik
> Under Mounts And Storage Format /System
> Flash it!!
> Boot and Hold OnNOTES: Regarding the Kernel OC and UV. Recommended app is SetCPU to manage OC and UV. Phone boots at 1350mhz, if you experience lag drop it down to 1200mhz. All phones react differently to OCing, UVing, and Governors, so play around and find your spot.
> 
> TO ENABLE ZRAM: (WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?) SEE HERE FOR INFO
> 
> Downloads:AXI0M V2.2 (4.0.3 ICS)
> MIRROR
> 
> MD5: - 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699
> Mods: (WIPE CACHE AND DALVIK ONLY AND ALWAYS FLASH AND BOOT ROM FIRST!!)MODDED Tre Launcher Revert DOWNLOAD (Get the CM Launcher if you want it)
> SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery UPLOADING (Screen Shot at the end of the post)
> Email Exchange HACK DOWNLOAD
> Revert To Default UI UPLOADING
> WANT MORE MODS? Go HERE FOR A TONWallpapers TH3ORY:FLARE
> AXI0M BLU
> AXI0M BLACK
> STARChange Log:
> 
> V1.4
> * Market Purchases Fixes
> * Google Music Updated and Removable
> * Added /Data/App Support
> * Few Tweaks
> * Butter, Lots of it. ￼
> 
> V1.5
> * New Kernel Faux TK .5B3
> * Added Power Toggles in Pull Down
> * Added Advanced Power Menu
> * New RAMDisk Tweaks
> * Build Prop Tweaks/Edits
> * Upgrade and Fixed Google Plus
> * Added and Rebuilt Modded Trebucht Launcher With Home and Launcher Settings
> * Tightened up everything to smooth it out
> * NUKED Market Restore (Bug Issues) Sorry Boys and Girls. Get AppMonster. ￼
> * Other Misc here and there
> 
> V1.6
> * New Kernel Fabulous Apex V4
> * Added the Phone off Charging Fix
> * Added Cron
> * Added BusyBox 1.20
> * SysCrtrl Rewrite
> * Smooth Animations
> * Fixed Idle INIT.D (Scripts be Running)
> * Relocated Some GAPPS for easy removal
> * Keyboard Settings FC FIX?
> * Tweaked Battery Management
> * Speed.. A Stupid Amount of it.
> 
> V1.7
> * Rebuilt It
> * Ultimate Compression
> * Optimized All PNG's
> * Resigned and Fixed GAPPS
> * Drive Read Ahead Script
> * Animation Smoothing
> 
> V1.8
> * Rebuilt It AGAIN
> * Fixed Market and GAPPS API
> * Fixed Sound FX (Which Solved the Volume + FC)
> * Fixed Keyboard User Dictionary
> * Fixed Settings FC When Exiting Keyboard Settings
> * Many GAPPS are Now removable VIA App Manager
> * Enabled Read A Head Script (Should give us quicker Drive Reads)
> * Whatever Else was Broken. LOL
> 
> V1.9
> * New Bas tushy JD Kernel
> * Touched up MusicFX
> * Pushed Drive Read Further
> * Tweaked The RAM Managment Script
> * Nuked Bug Mailer Binary
> * Tweaked Paging to Help with Scroll Flow (Flinge)
> * Rebuilt a few Apps
> * Touched up MusicFX
> * Moved YouTube for Those who don't READ.
> * Cooked in the Modded CM Settings
> * Added JD Kernel Updater (Update your Kernel from the ROM)
> 
> V2.0
> * Updated to 1.0.5 Kernel
> * Repackaged Kernel
> * Rewrote Script to update RAMDisk
> * Now Compliant for NEW and Exsiting TH3ORY ROM Users.
> 
> AXI0M V2.1
> * Rebuilt from the Source up piece By Piece
> * New Kernel (IMO LKEXP V2)
> * Added Support for COMPPACHE (ZRAM)
> * New Launcher Source (SpeedTweaks, Relocated Tre Settings in Drawer)
> * Added FaceBook Contacts Sync
> * Pushed SD READ to the MAX
> * Updated ALL Apps
> * Fixed Market Update
> * Fixed Sounds Effects
> * Added More Alarm Sounds(By Request)
> * Smoothed Transitions
> * Tweaks for Super Scroll
> * Call your Doctor... Lots O Butter!! ￼
> 
> V2.2
> * New Source 4.0.3 (AOSP)
> * New IMO Lean Kernel EXP V6
> * Re-coded ALL MODS (Patched/Added and Mods Code Into AOSP) (Did away with CM9 Sources)
> * MUCH Cleaner System (VASTLY Improved the Flow and Smoothness)
> * Removed Search Bar Persistence
> * Added 4x5 Workspace
> * Removed ALL Redundant MODS and Code
> * ReWrote and Consolidated INIT.D Scripts
> * Binary Touchup Added
> * Fixed/Patched System Auto Brightness
> * Fixed MusicFZ and Added Preset EQ's
> * Added in Battery % by Default (Popular Request)
> * Patched Camcorder
> * Added Patched Market Auto App Restore
> * Smoothed Out Scrolling
> * Recoded APM and Reordered
> * Added Support for Future Mods VIA NEXBox
> * Misc Binary, Lib, Bloat, Code, Files Cleaned out (Streamlined)
> 
> ScreenShots:
> 
> 
> *Mods: (WIPE CACHE AND DALVIK ONLY AND ALWAYS FLASH AND BOOT ROM FIRST!!)*
> MODDED Tre Launcher Revert DOWNLOAD (Get the CM Launcher if you want it)
> SoftKey MOD With 1% Battery UPLOADING (Screen Shot at the end of the post)
> Email Exchange HACK DOWNLOAD
> Revert To Default UI UPLOADING
> WANT MORE MODS? Go HERE FOR A TON
> *Wallpapers TH3ORY:*
> FLARE
> AXI0M BLU
> AXI0M BLACK
> STAR
> *Change Log:*
> 
> *V1.4*
> ** Market Purchases Fixes*
> ** Google Music Updated and Removable*
> ** Added /Data/App Support*
> ** Few Tweaks*
> ** Butter, Lots of it. *
> 
> *V1.5*
> ** New Kernel Faux TK .5B3*
> ** Added Power Toggles in Pull Down*
> ** Added Advanced Power Menu*
> ** New RAMDisk Tweaks*
> ** Build Prop Tweaks/Edits*
> ** Upgrade and Fixed Google Plus*
> ** Added and Rebuilt Modded Trebucht Launcher With Home and Launcher Settings*
> ** Tightened up everything to smooth it out*
> ** NUKED Market Restore (Bug Issues) Sorry Boys and Girls. Get AppMonster. *
> ** Other Misc here and there*
> 
> *V1.6*
> ** New Kernel Fabulous Apex V4*
> ** Added the Phone off Charging Fix*
> ** Added Cron*
> ** Added BusyBox 1.20*
> ** SysCrtrl Rewrite*
> ** Smooth Animations*
> ** Fixed Idle INIT.D (Scripts be Running)*
> ** Relocated Some GAPPS for easy removal*
> ** Keyboard Settings FC FIX?*
> ** Tweaked Battery Management*
> ** Speed.. A Stupid Amount of it. *
> 
> *V1.7*
> ** Rebuilt It*
> ** Ultimate Compression*
> ** Optimized All PNG's *
> ** Resigned and Fixed GAPPS*
> ** Drive Read Ahead Script*
> ** Animation Smoothing*
> 
> *V1.8*
> ** Rebuilt It AGAIN*
> ** Fixed Market and GAPPS API*
> ** Fixed Sound FX (Which Solved the Volume + FC) *
> ** Fixed Keyboard User Dictionary*
> ** Fixed Settings FC When Exiting Keyboard Settings*
> ** Many GAPPS are Now removable VIA App Manager *
> ** Enabled Read A Head Script (Should give us quicker Drive Reads) *
> ** Whatever Else was Broken. LOL*
> 
> *V1.9*
> ** New Bas tushy JD Kernel*
> ** Touched up MusicFX*
> ** Pushed Drive Read Further*
> ** Tweaked The RAM Managment Script*
> ** Nuked Bug Mailer Binary*
> ** Tweaked Paging to Help with Scroll Flow (Flinge)*
> ** Rebuilt a few Apps*
> ** Touched up MusicFX*
> ** Moved YouTube for Those who don't READ. *
> ** Cooked in the Modded CM Settings*
> ** Added JD Kernel Updater (Update your Kernel from the ROM)*
> 
> *V2.0*
> ** Updated to 1.0.5 Kernel*
> ** Repackaged Kernel*
> ** Rewrote Script to update RAMDisk*
> ** Now Compliant for NEW and Exsiting TH3ORY ROM Users.*
> 
> *AXI0M V2.1 *
> ** Rebuilt from the Source up piece By Piece*
> ** **New Kernel (IMO LKEXP V2)*
> ** Added Support for COMPPACHE (ZRAM)*
> ** New Launcher Source (SpeedTweaks, Relocated Tre Settings in Drawer)*
> ** Added FaceBook Contacts Sync*
> ** Pushed SD READ to the MAX*
> ** Updated ALL Apps*
> ** Fixed Market Update*
> ** Fixed Sounds Effects *
> ** Added More Alarm Sounds(By Request)*
> ** Smoothed Transitions*
> ** Tweaks for Super Scroll*
> ** Call your Doctor... Lots O Butter!! *
> 
> *V2.2*
> ** New Source 4.0.3 (AOSP)*
> ** New IMO Lean Kernel EXP V6*
> ** Re-coded ALL MODS (Patched/Added and Mods Code Into AOSP) (Did away with CM9 Sources)*
> ** MUCH Cleaner System (VASTLY Improved the Flow and Smoothness)*
> ** Removed Search Bar Persistence*
> ** Added 4x5 Workspace*
> ** Removed ALL Redundant MODS and Code*
> ** ReWrote and Consolidated INIT.D Scripts*
> ** Binary Touchup Added*
> ** Fixed/Patched System Auto Brightness*
> ** Fixed MusicFZ and Added Preset EQ's*
> ** Added in Battery % by Default (Popular Request)*
> ** Patched Camcorder*
> ** Added Patched Market Auto App Restore*
> ** Smoothed Out Scrolling*
> ** Recoded APM and Reordered*
> ** Added Support for Future Mods VIA NEXBox*
> ** Misc Binary, Lib, Bloat, Code, Files Cleaned out (Streamlined)*
> 
> *ScreenShots:*


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

Htimez2 said:


> so is there an issue with autobrightness or no? my level seened dimmer then usual so i had to take it off is there going to be a fix for it or is it not an issue? And thanks for all your hard work DT.


Auto brightness seems to work well for me. If you need more control, you can always modify the scales in CM Settings. Then you get the brightness right where you want it.


----------



## dvation

markjhead, was quoting the entire op necessary? lol


----------



## AlpineM3

Fatsix said:


> Try this for the search bar, it should work in the meantime. The stock persistent search bar is coded into the launcher. I ran it on my incredible. I take no credit for the themed widget, that goes to santas16. working on a permanent solution that looks better.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...ckSearchBox.apk
> 
> TB uninstall stock googlesquickearchbox.apk. reboot into recovery, wipe dalvik/cache (dunno if needed, but i do it anyway),
> Reboot
> Copy downloaded apk from sd to /system/app.
> Check and change to rw-r-r
> Drag and drop the 4x1 widget.


Ha-ha, how were u able to put frownie faces on the SMS and contacts icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## paul247

custompcs said:


> screenshot of butter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice!! getting around the same. Which weather widget is that btw?


----------



## spiff72

custompcs said:


> screenshot of butter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What kernel are you using to get those benchmarks?

I just installed TouchMyWookie, and am quite pleased compared to the built in kernel. My phone refuses to run at 1.42, but 1.35 seems very solid so far. No undervolting here, and getting about 2250 on Quadrant, and 6550 on CF-Bench.


----------



## Fatsix

AlpineM3 said:


> Ha-ha, how were u able to put frownie faces on the SMS and contacts icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13745-ics-blue-sms-phone-and-contacts-icons/


----------



## rwpurp

Are the softkeys still original or are there any tweaks present already without mods?


----------



## custompcs

paul247 said:


> Nice!! getting around the same. Which weather widget is that btw?


beautiful widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## custompcs

spiff72 said:


> What kernel are you using to get those benchmarks?
> 
> I just installed TouchMyWookie, and am quite pleased compared to the built in kernel. My phone refuses to run at 1.42, but 1.35 seems very solid so far. No undervolting here, and getting about 2250 on Quadrant, and 6550 on CF-Bench.


stock set at 1.42

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## earled

I cant get 2.2 to install download from one of the mirrors, check sums match. trying to do a clean install, full wipe. install aborts with status 7 error


----------



## AceNJ

Just wondering why is "talkbalk" included as a system app? I know its a google app, but not exactly one most would use and easily available via market if wanted...


----------



## Skilover

dvation said:


> I'm using nova, works fine for me. I love that I can backup and restore layouts and widgets, among other awesome features of nova.


REALLY ! didn't realize it could restore Widgets - that's the reason I hate having to wipe-Titanium makes the rest of it easy but not rearranging all my Widgets.
By the way it says you can use ADW icons-anyone know how?


----------



## earled

This is the exact error

"assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro" E:Error in /sdcard /AXIOM_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip (Status 7) Installation aborted


----------



## niugnep

Fatsix said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...contacts-icons/


Love it!


----------



## chubbrock

Anyone having issues with widgets? I came from 2.1, wiped cache and dalvik, and my widgets didn't load. So i just removed them, added them again, and after rotating from portrait to landscape, the widgets aren't loading. The widgets are beautiful weather and pandora.


----------



## dakoop

I have no spell check on my keyboard and can't find a setting to fix it?

the creators of tapatalk are ignorant aholes.
galaxy nexus: )


----------



## mustbepbs

Is the zram enable command working for anyone? I can't get it to work.


----------



## 2defmouze

chubbrock said:


> Anyone having issues with widgets? I came from 2.1, wiped cache and dalvik, and my widgets didn't load. So i just removed them, added them again, and after rotating from portrait to landscape, the widgets aren't loading. The widgets are beautiful weather and pandora.


Answer in the question...wipe everything.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gotwillk

2defmouze said:


> Weird.. but in any case your way behind the times bro, lol... time to do a FULL wipe and get yourself on 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is running super smooth!


i know. i'm way behind. i was just gone a week and it jumped up 5 versions. wtcrap lol. gonna do a full wipe right now.


----------



## kidtronic

Are the links not working for anyone else?


----------



## jawonder

niugnep said:


> Love it!


I use "Desktop Visualizer" and "Droidicon - Icon Pack", it has tons of icons and you can change the icons to whatever color you want .


----------



## idle0095

kidtronic said:


> Are the links not working for anyone else?


use the mirrors from post 2.

direct link
http://bit.ly/sdhd1y


----------



## Synaptic13

maybe someone can be kind enough confirm if I did this correctly ...I wanted to change some png's in the toggle bar...so I copied my current system.ui to the desktop ....opened in 7zip...found and replaced the ones I wanted to changed... saved it ...and then .zip'd the file to flash...that should be it ...right?


----------



## igotgame

Anyone else text messages not vibrating? Sounds play fine when they come in, but change it to vibrate and get nothing.

Sent from my Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Synaptic13 said:


> maybe someone can be kind enough confirm if I did this correctly ...I wanted to change some png's in the toggle bar...so I copied my current system.ui to the desktop ....opened in 7zip...found and replaced the ones I wanted to changed... saved it ...and then .zip'd the file to flash...that should be it ...right?


I've never had any luck with modifying zips, might be a re signing issue, so I just push mine with adb. Just make sure the permissions are correct.


----------



## idle0095

Fatsix said:


> I've never had any luck with modifying zips, might be a re signing issue, so I just push mine with adb. Just make sure the permissions are correct.


def need to re sign it.


----------



## gbdesai

Skilover said:


> REALLY ! didn't realize it could restore Widgets - that's the reason I hate having to wipe-Titanium makes the rest of it easy but not rearranging all my Widgets.
> By the way it says you can use ADW icons-anyone know how?


I downloaded a ADW icon pack called Fluxed and it just shows up when you change an icon... See the images below to see what it looks like...


----------



## ryan

For those of you on Mac, there's a really easy way to check MD5s. Open Terminal, change to the directory your file is in (cd ~/Downloads) (example) and just run 'MD5 (insert filename)' and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Synaptic13

Fatsix said:


> I've never had any luck with modifying zips, might be a re signing issue, so I just push mine with adb. Just make sure the permissions are correct.


Thx bud....not sure if modifying my current system.ui.apk only with a few different png's will affect permissions but making a back up and we will give it a go







...my adb skills are novice at best lol


----------



## Fault

ihierbal said:


> Thanks! Downloading now..


Thanks as well!


----------



## Synaptic13

idle0095 said:


> def need to re sign it.


how do i do that?


----------



## FlameSpaz

Synaptic13 said:


> how do i do that?


This guys post help me a lot....

http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__334248 (note, so far the only time I had to do all the steps in this post is when I edited any xmls)

Also, these are other post that helped me when trying to figure out how to change stuff on my own. I am not new to flashing roms but very new to changing stuff. I have been learning this as I go...but below are other links that helped me. I am all about 'pimping' my phone...you don't see many request for purple so I figured I might as well learn how to recolor.







These links helped me and might help others.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1413582


----------



## jawonder

ryan said:


> For those of you on Mac, there's a really easy way to check MD5s. Open Terminal, change to the directory your file is in (cd ~/Downloads) (example) and just run 'MD5 (insert filename)' and that's all there is to it.


There's a MD5 checker you can download from the Mac App Store and you just drag and drop the zip file on it .


----------



## earled

got it installed had to update cwr


----------



## Fatsix

Lollee76 said:


> This guys post help me a lot....
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__334248


Reading that now, re- Building is being a real bastard.


----------



## dlnp22

Edit: don't want to stir the pot


----------



## wideopn11

Synaptic13 said:


> Thx bud....not sure if modifying my current system.ui.apk only with a few different png's will affect permissions but making a back up and we will give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my adb skills are novice at best lol


No need to unzip, you should be able to view and move zipped files ie: pngs from one apk to another. Been doing it that way for a long time and never had an issue.


----------



## rdoanecu

Does anyone know how to enable to search bar on every home screen? I can't find the launcher settings...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

Fatsix said:


> Reading that now, re- Building is being a real bastard.


lol ...you said it...ya i definitely need to figure out how to sign it...tried to flash it but it aborted :/


----------



## drawmonster

How does this compare to Open Kang?


----------



## Fatsix

Synaptic13 said:


> lol ...you said it...ya i definitely need to figure out how to sign it...tried to flash it but it aborted :/


Try the app zip signer 2. Its worked for me a few times. Just put the zip on your sdcard, open it in there, and it signs and outputs it. I think you gotta make sure the permission on the apk is rw-r-r beforehand. MU Commander is great for that.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=732957


----------



## FlameSpaz

Fatsix said:


> Reading that now, re- Building is being a real bastard.


Edited my post to add additional links that might help....again, I just pretend to know what I am doing LOL


----------



## TB12

When trying to create a task in Tasker to automatically turn on GPS, I get the message shown in the screenshot. Does anyone know a way to get this to work?


----------



## MrKleen

I am not seeing enough love for this rom. Yes I realize most that are happy don't say anything...









So far this is my favorite rom I've had on the Nexus!

I really like the search bar being gone, it is truly a waste of space. The rom is fast and smooth. I've not had any issues that I've noticed so far since installing it last night. But of course I did a complete wipe and fresh install. I honestly think that people shouldn't be able to complain about something minor unless they did a wipe and fresh install first. I also made sure I had the full download. My first one was short and my last one was 177... meg.

The developer works his tushy off giving us an awesome rom and there are some who whine about taking the time to do a wipe. Good grief when you get good it can be done pretty darn quickly.

Droidth3ory: Thank you very much for the wonderful work on this rom I think it's great! Please don't get bothered by those that won't wipe...







"I had a hard time getting my son to wipe properly when he was little"

P.S. There is only one thing worse than someone that is too lazy to wipe.... and that is posters begging for likes.


----------



## jeff5891

Having a problem with word prediction and spellcheck. Pretty much everything is underlined red and only contacts for word prediction. I check my settings and they are what they are suppose to be. Anyone else having this problem


----------



## Cbaty08

I was too lazy to wipe, but everything is working great; fastest one yet.









Thanks, Droidth3ory!


----------



## gearsofwar

MrKleen said:


> I am not seeing enough love for this rom. Yes I realize most that are happy don't say anything...
> 
> So far this is my favorite rom I've had on the Nexus!
> 
> I really like the search bar being gone, it is truly a waste of space. The rom is fast and smooth. I've not had any issues that I've noticed so far since installing it last night. But of course I did a complete wipe and fresh install. I honestly think that people shouldn't be able to complain about something minor unless they did a wipe and fresh install first. I also made sure I had the full download. My first one was short and my last one was 177... meg.
> 
> The developer works his tushy off giving us an awesome rom and there are some who whine about taking the time to do a wipe. Good grief when you get good it can be done pretty darn quickly.
> 
> Droidth3ory: Thank you very much for the wonderful work on this rom I think it's great! Please don't get bothered by those that won't wipe... "I had a hard time getting my son to wipe properly when he was little"
> 
> P.S. There is only one thing worse than someone that is too lazy to wipe.... and that is posters begging for likes.


I have no problem either and I just followed directions. From all DT's roms, I never had a problem with but I always see problems with other peeps.

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## zombiebot

MrKleen said:


> I am not seeing enough love for this rom. Yes I realize most that are happy don't say anything...


Also the only ROM that I like. Thanks DT!


----------



## 2defmouze

MrKleen said:


> P.S. There is only one thing worse than someone that is too lazy to wipe.... and that is posters begging for likes.


Nah I'd say they both get front row seats in the innermost circle of hell









EDIT: Look at my epic 700th post


----------



## CZonin

So what gov is everyone using? It's one of those things I don't know too much about. I always have profiles for screen off, charging, and battery <101% but never know what gov to go with. Can anyone hit me with some knowledge?


----------



## vin2win

I did a full wipe but everytime I try and install it says some error right at the beginning of the flash with just a red exclamation point and says a bunch of code on the error, anyone else run into this?


----------



## gibsonlp223

Hey DT, love the rom, but can I have my search bar back? xD


----------



## ihierbal

Anybody having problems with My Verizon? I tried downloading the Verizon login app prior to logging into My Verizon and no dice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crennie

ihierbal said:


> Anybody having problems with My Verizon? I tried downloading the Verizon login app prior to logging into My Verizon and no dice. Any suggestions?


MyVerizon is working for me on 2.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TB12

TB12 said:


> When trying to create a task in Tasker to automatically turn on GPS, I get the message shown in the screenshot. Does anyone know a way to get this to work?


Nevermind, I found a solution. Secure Settings in the market worked. http://market.android.com/details?id=com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin

DT, is eliminating these types of restrictions in Tasker something that you'd be able to do with Axiom? Just curious.


----------



## sophware

zombiebot said:


> Also the only ROM that I like. Thanks DT!


DT,

LOVE. Your ROM puts the OM in ROM.

I promise to wipe.

S


----------



## skylordusa1

Is the download link jacked? Anyone else having problems downloading 2.2. Just timeoits for me.


----------



## mrchu001

gibsonlp223 said:


> Hey DT, love the rom, but can I have my search bar back? xD


this^^


----------



## tommy

I just redownloaded and installed with a complete wipe. I am still getting the same exchange error. Can some one please PM me the old exchange hack that was used prior to 2.2.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

skylordusa1 said:


> Is the download link jacked? Anyone else having problems downloading 2.2. Just timeoits for me.


Same thing here.


----------



## Keltron

On twitter, he said his server was down...







. I wanted to try it this morning!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I went back to 2.1 due to too many issues and NFC not working. I'll wait for 2.3.


----------



## gschaefer612

I'm assuming the T9 in the dialer was taken off. How do I get that back?


----------



## Jiibus

cvbcbcmv said:


> I went back to 2.1 due to too many issues and NFC not working. I'll wait for 2.3.


I'm not having any NFC issues with 2.2. Don't think it's the rom.


----------



## chubbrock

2defmouze said:


> Answer in the question...wipe everything.
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


Damn, oh well, gonna wipe now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

Anyone getting every word underlined when texting even though the words are being spelled correctly


----------



## Jiibus

juancito80 said:


> Anyone getting every word underlined when texting even though the words are being spelled correctly


Did you format system like the OP tells you?


----------



## Alienware777

For those who want to try out 2.2 before he gets his servers back online, heres a link I took from someone off xda. http://www.mediafire.com/?c0ybjhrchk5s7g8

Also for those of you who want the persistent search bar back, once his servers are online just flash the CM Launcher he included in the OP.


----------



## juancito80

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Artimis

Alienware777 said:


> For those who want to try out 2.2 before he gets his servers back online, heres a link I took from someone off xda. http://www.mediafire.com/?c0ybjhrchk5s7g8
> 
> Also for those of you who want the persistent search bar back, once his servers are online just flash the CM Launcher he included in the OP.


Or install Nova

DT, as a suggestion, maybe you can update the first post to include something like:

If you want the persistent search bar back, download Nova or Trebuche.

All those having issues with the ROM (including red lines under every word) make sure you have checked the md5 on your download as well as done a full wipe of system, cache, and data before installing. Do not restore data for system apps through backup programs like Titanium backup.

Or maybe we can start an FAQ section.

Having something like this in may cut down on the number of posts about these issues....they are getting annoying. As soon as the question is answered on page X, it gets asked again on X+1.


----------



## Keltron

Alienware777 said:


> For those who want to try out 2.2 before he gets his servers back online, heres a link I took from someone off xda. http://www.mediafire...c0ybjhrchk5s7g8
> 
> Also for those of you who want the persistent search bar back, once his servers are online just flash the CM Launcher he included in the OP.


Thanks!


----------



## geniusstatus

DT, where is the donate button or link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

Alienware777 said:


> For those who want to try out 2.2 before he gets his servers back online, heres a link I took from someone off xda. http://www.mediafire...c0ybjhrchk5s7g8
> 
> Also for those of you who want the persistent search bar back, once his servers are online just flash the CM Launcher he included in the OP.


Or the 4 mirrors in the second post


----------



## earled

vin2win said:


> I did a full wipe but everytime I try and install it says some error right at the beginning of the flash with just a red exclamation point and says a bunch of code on the error, anyone else run into this?


Download rom manager free. Update cwr. Reflash. Worked for me, was getting errors on install

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jfgirard0423

I keep get this error any suggestions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bdrsvt

Alienware777 said:


> Also for those of you who want the persistent search bar back, once his servers are online just flash the CM Launcher he included in the OP.


After flashing to 2.2, I wanted the Trebuchet launcher back as I like the persistent search bar better than the widget because it is always on top no matter what screen you are on. I was prepared to continue without it though. I flashed the AXIOM_BLACK3ND theme I was using on 2.1 and after reboot, I had the Trebuchet launcher back with search bar and settings back in the top right corner of the app drawer just like on 2.1. I'm not sure where I got the theme though or I would link it. Just thought I would share as it was a pleasant suprise.


----------



## Fatsix

the persistent search bar castrates the luscious 5x4 workspace. When i get time, im going to look into reworking the search box widget. I dont care for it just being transparent. It needs more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Alienware777

wideopn11 said:


> Or the 4 mirrors in the second post


I love how so many people, including me, missed that lmao


----------



## itstee

the link for the Modded Tre Launcher isn't working


----------



## idle0095

jfgirard0423 said:


> I keep get this error any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


your running them honey scream theme thats why your getting the fc on the clock. The op will be updating it soon to fix the fc.


----------



## amw

gbdesai said:


> Yeah, some Exchange servers don't have policies set so you can avoid the hack altogether. At this point I'd be happy with Exchange with policy.


Still haven't caught up on this thread. I'm at 4:00am.
But anyhow, I've used enhanced email for a while now with a lot of luck. You can disable security policies incase you got exchange up and running. Costs some cash, but worth it for work email. Plus has a ton of other options. I got mine free a while back.


----------



## Psylink

cvbcbcmv said:


> I went back to 2.1 due to too many issues and NFC not working. I'll wait for 2.3.


 nfc not working for google wallet or just in general? If your issue is google wallet, open it up and tap on your default card, make sure the user id populates. If the user id does not populate and instead keeps saying loading. Clear the cache and log back in and it should then load up the xxx-####.
I bought a pack of smokes and 2 red bulls using wallet this morning while on 2.2 and demoed beam for a customer between my phone and the store demo.


----------



## damird1984

does "zram enable" command still apply in terminal emulator with the 2.2 release?

I get errors


----------



## ryan

I got my install to work correctly, I think Mac was doing something weird to my zips. Downloaded it on FreeBSD and followed instructions like usual and haven't any problems with the exception of zram not being able to work.


----------



## geniusstatus

Love the work. Thanks for all the effort. Donated =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jman391

vin2win said:


> I did a full wipe but everytime I try and install it says some error right at the beginning of the flash with just a red exclamation point and says a bunch of code on the error, anyone else run into this?


I'm having the same problem. I don't know what to do. Somebody help us! Lol.


----------



## dvation

jman391 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I don't know what to do. Somebody help us! Lol.


The only reason I can think of that you'd see that is if there was a problem with the zip file you downloaded. Is the MD5 of the file you're flashing 334cf3ed50e8a2bad57b7112232a3699?


----------



## aymercury

I saw somebody posted here that the *battery won't charge* on 2.2. I do have this issue too. I reverted back to 2.1. I verified md5 of 2.2 update, did full wipe as prescribed.


----------



## aymercury

Here is another issue, but I have not seen anybody writing about this one.
Whenever I listen to something* using headphones *and a call comes in, my caller will hear* crazy echo *of herself to the point of impossibility to continue our conversation. As soon as I disconnect headphones the echo is gone, and we continue the same call as normal. I hear no echo at all, only the other side has it... This issue is reproducible on 2.1 every time. Had no chance to test it on 2.2.


----------



## dvation

aymercury said:


> I saw somebody posted here that the *battery won't charge* on 2.2. I do have this issue too. I reverted back to 2.1. I verified md5 of 2.2 update, did full wipe as prescribed.


That's usually a kernel issue, but I've read most of this thread and haven't seen anyone mention a charging issue. You can always try the newest experimental lean kernel to see if it helps your charging issue:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-120-123111/


----------



## TerrierB

Flashed perfectly for me. Wiped data/cache/dalvik then format/system & flashed as instructed. I am not experiencing any of the issues anyone is having. Very smooth rom to say the least. Battery life seems to be a bit better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aymercury

Thanks, but on imoseyon_leanKernel_v1.2.1exp1gnexus.zip I saw no remedy. The same kernel on 2.1 works ok, charges battery as normal.



dvation said:


> That's usually a kernel issue, but I've read most of this thread and haven't seen anyone mention a charging issue. You can always try the newest experimental lean kernel to see if it helps your charging issue:
> http://rootzwiki.com...nel-120-123111/


----------



## mrsoymilk

Are you suppose to lose the menu key on the home screen which use to lead to system settings, manage apps, preferences? On this build








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

aymercury said:


> Thanks, but on imoseyon_leanKernel_v1.2.1exp1gnexus.zip I saw no remedy. The same kernel on 2.1 works ok, charges battery as normal.


Do you experience the same problem even with other kernels?
Faux
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12512-kernellte30144023uvgpucpu-occifsslqbotgv006dec-31/
JD
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13199-kernel-jdkernel-tuna-v112-updated-122911/


----------



## dvation

ryan said:


> does "zram enable" command still apply in terminal emulator with the 2.2 release?
> 
> I get errors


Apparently busybox isn't pre-installed on 2.2. Install it from the market and you'll be able to enable zram.


----------



## reverepats

Has anyone else seen this with the power control widget? I'm pretty sure it was usable earlier. Any ideas









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

Where do we get that blue soft key mod?


----------



## dnewbrough

Was anything figured out yet for the exchange service stopping? i wiped again fully and redid i still get the error when using the exchange account as soon as i flash the exhange hack. I'm not sure how the exchange hack works, do i flash it before or after i add the account? it also wouldnt let me remove the security requirement after i do flash it. doesnt appear to do anything.


----------



## RammiKan

chefb said:


> Where do we get that blue soft key mod?


Its in the OP where it mentions more mods. There are a ton of them.

Here is the link:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-55-and-counting/


----------



## gschaefer612

anyone know or have figured out how to get t9 back in the dialer?


----------



## gbdesai

dnewbrough said:


> Was anything figured out yet for the exchange service stopping? i wiped again fully and redid i still get the error when using the exchange account as soon as i flash the exhange hack. I'm not sure how the exchange hack works, do i flash it before or after i add the account? it also wouldnt let me remove the security requirement after i do flash it. doesnt appear to do anything.


neither old or new exchange hack work, because they are the same. I had to manually push the regular email.apk and exchange.apk to get it working again.


----------



## Damented

Has the download link been pulled? I can't seem to get link to work.


----------



## mrsoymilk

Anyone get 1420mhz to run properly? Mine bogs down then speeds up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Damented said:


> Has the download link been pulled? I can't seem to get link to work.


His server went down. if you want to download then goto the second post for mirrors. Here is a direct link to the rom
http://bit.ly/sdhd1y


----------



## Luckyrice

Hey DroidTh3ory, I'm about to return my Nexus because of this Multitouch issue with games. It's very frustrating. Do you know what is wrong? If so, do you know how to fix it or if it is even fixable? Thanks.


----------



## Hansolo607

What does "workspace" mean, in the launcher?


----------



## RjsShadows

Luckyrice said:


> Hey DroidTh3ory, I'm about to return my Nexus because of this Multitouch issue with games. It's very frustrating. Do you know what is wrong? If so, do you know how to fix it or if it is even fixable? Thanks.


Hey don't be so foolish! First off Samsung/Google acknowledged the issue and are working on a fix, second if you start to notice the multi touch issue turn your display off and on again and it'll be fixed.


----------



## nickman7896

I'm new to this...

Is it normal for my phone to boot for 20+ minutes after flashing the rom? It cleared t he caches and formatted /system like it said.

What should I do (if it's not normal)?


----------



## Luckyrice

RjsShadows said:


> Hey don't be so foolish! First off Samsung/Google acknowledged the issue and are working on a fix, second if you start to notice the multi touch issue turn your display off and on again and it'll be fixed.


They have? I keep reading that they haven't. Is it a hardware issue? I am sincerely tempted to just wait for the next best android phone. Is there going to be one in the near future IYO?


----------



## RjsShadows

nickman7896 said:


> I'm new to this...
> 
> Is it normal for my phone to boot for 20+ minutes after flashing the rom? It cleared t he caches and formatted /system like it said.
> 
> What should I do (if it's not normal)?


That's weird. I would go to android revolution thread and download superwipe lite and flash that zip to clear out your data (keeps virtual SD card in tact) and flash rom again.


----------



## CyDetrakD

Is there anyway I can request to get a back home menu search mod the recent key is pointless to me but I dearly missing having a menu soft key on honeycomb and now ics. White or blue would be fine but green would be better.


----------



## RjsShadows

Luckyrice said:


> They have? I keep reading that they haven't. Is it a hardware issue? I am sincerely tempted to just wait for the next best android phone. Is there going to be one in the near future IYO?


I think I read it on engadget or Droid life but I can't remember. I know I read about it before though, and honestly yeah there will be better phones but not for awhile. I read there was an HTC quad core phone in the making but it didn't say which carrier or android version it would run, and are you willing to give up this huge beautiful hd super amoled display?
Also this is a nexus! People are still to this day running a nexus one, and that's because nexus will always be running the latest and greatest of Android.


----------



## Androidx8791

I can't get the link to work. Anyone else having that issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

So 2.2 is running great now!


----------



## RjsShadows

Androidx8791 said:


> I can't get the link to work. Anyone else having that issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Server down link in page before this, or second post has mirrors.


----------



## inferno10681

Androidx8791 said:


> I can't get the link to work. Anyone else having that issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Use the mirrors in post 2.


----------



## Budwizer

Running 2.2 and noticed that I have lost the vibrate setting when using volume keys on the side of the phone. I seem to remember when using volume down it used to go to vibrate before silent. Anyone else seeing this or can confirm this?


----------



## jfgirard0423

idle0095 said:


> your running them honey scream theme thats why your getting the fc on the clock. The op will be updating it soon to fix the fc.


Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidx8791

thanks









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF

Is NexBox coming in 2.3? or will it just be an add-on app?


----------



## Griz054

Budwizer said:


> Running 2.2 and noticed that I have lost the vibrate setting when using volume keys on the side of the phone. I seem to remember when using volume down it used to go to vibrate before silent. Anyone else seeing this or can confirm this?


Mine is working just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickman7896

For some reason data (3g) is not working for me. I followed the instructions exactly. It seems to be working for everyone else, why not me?


----------



## terryharrison

Working fine here too. In fact I haven't had one problem on 2.2. And I'm so glad the google search bar is gone. Thanks DT.


----------



## martyotaku

Anyone have the verizon nexus voicemail app working? Mine just sits there checking if I'm subscribed?
Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Budwizer

Griz054 said:


> Mine is working just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for checking. That is the only issue I have with 2.2; everything else is solid as far as I can tell. Guess now I gotta figure what I installed that fudged with it.


----------



## XfrostX

Just put this rom on my phone, runs great! Does anyone have a problem.where everything you type in the SMS app has a red incorrect line? Its like my keyboard doesn't have a dictionary.


----------



## StormCell

I downloaded from the Mirror and this is my MD5 Checksum: 31271d190917bbecd7221bb7d3262e7c

This is completely different from what it's supposed to be. I checked it with AFV. The download size was 177. But AFV reported the size as 185. Anyone know what's wrong with this picture? Thanks. Happy New Year.


----------



## idle0095

StormCell said:


> I downloaded from the Mirror and this is my MD5 Checksum: 31271d190917bbecd7221bb7d3262e7c
> 
> This is completely different from what it's supposed to be. I checked it with AFV. The download size was 177. But AFV reported the size as 185. Anyone know what's wrong with this picture? Thanks. Happy New Year.


Please tell me what mirror? If it was one of mine that md5 is wrong. Mine are all the same md5 as the OP. What link was it?

The size of the download is 177 MB (185,756,249 bytes) AFV is reporting it correctly.


----------



## Damented

Thanks for the link info... Do we need to do a full wipe coming from 2.1?


----------



## tyloud78

Anyone able to get the microbes live wallpaper to work on the new build?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## earled

This rom is smooth. Love it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Damented said:


> Thanks for the link info... Do we need to do a full wipe coming from 2.1?


Per OP yes and no. Its up to you. Personaly I did a full wipe.


----------



## idle0095

tyloud78 said:


> Anyone able to get the microbes live wallpaper to work on the new build?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Worked for me. What is it not doing?


----------



## kbomb

martyotaku said:


> Anyone have the verizon nexus voicemail app working? Mine just sits there checking if I'm subscribed?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


try downloading the vz login app. vz data wigdet did the same thing but when i installed the login app the wigdet worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche

@Th3ory I started with 1.7 and have ran everything to this 2.2. This is definitely the best my phone has ran, including battery life. 
I am a heavy user


----------



## Damented

idle0095 said:


> Worked for me. What is it not doing?


I used your download link from page 2 one that says new link. That the correct download? I notice you replied to someone a few ago saying yours where wrong..


----------



## idle0095

Damented said:


> I used your download link from page 2 one that says new link. That the correct download? I notice you replied to someone a few ago saying yours where wrong..


I never said mine were wrong. Post 2 is my post and has all my links on it. Let me double check again but the new links md5 were correct last i knew.

EDIT: Just downloaded from my new link. (first link on post 2) MD5 match fine. See pic


----------



## martyotaku

kbomb said:


> try downloading the vz login app. vz data wigdet did the same thing but when i installed the login app the wigdet worked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Still same prob ...everything else seems fine to me 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tyloud78

idle0095 said:


> Worked for me. What is it not doing?


I didn't see that wallpaper in post 2 so tried to extract it from 2.1 but with little success. Do you have one I can install from root explorer or astro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

tyloud78 said:


> I didn't see that wallpaper in post 2 so tried to extract it from 2.1 but with little success. Do you have one I can install from root explorer or astro?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


you should be able to pull it from 2.1. use 7zip to extract it


----------



## tyloud78

idle0095 said:


> you should be able to pull it from 2.1. use 7zip to extract it


Successful in extracting and installing. But live wallpaper shows in a still frame. No activity at all. Tried direct install and pushing to system. Same result.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316

Anybody have the link to the wallpaper that has all the cubes on it?

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


----------



## v8vroom

Upgraded from the pre release of 2.2 and this release is buttery SMOOTH!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xmysticx

I know some people already mentioned it but the camcorder effects are not working, I get a force close. I believe it worked in previous versions though. Hopefully it gets fixed in later versions, I'm loving this rom.


----------



## crupp

Does this have the T9 dialer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

Its on the Zedge app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## crupp

juancito80 said:


> Its on the Zedge app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The T9 dialer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

Droidx316 said:


> Anybody have the link to the wallpaper that has all the cubes on it?
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


This one?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-22-lkexp-v6-kernel-12302011/page__view__findpost__p__337322


----------



## chefb

Zedge?


----------



## juancito80

crupp said:


> The T9 dialer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

No the cube wallpaper


----------



## Droidx316

Lollee76 said:


> This one?
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-22-lkexp-v6-kernel-12302011/page__view__findpost__p__337322


That's it bud. thanks for finding it.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


----------



## trinicki

earled said:


> This is the exact error
> 
> "assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro" E:Error in /sdcard /AXIOM_2.2_LKEXPV6_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip (Status 7) Installation aborted


i'm also running into this issue.
coming from 1.6,
i wiped data/factory reset
wiped cache
wiped dalvik
wiped battery stats
format system

installed file from post 2
checked md5 and its correct

did i miss the solution for this?

UPDATE: updated recovery via rom manager and i can now install 2.2 with no issues


----------



## theaustins513

Maybe I missed this but I did a search with nothing turning up and with 2.2 I'm getting the red lines on all words typed again like a previous build alonf woth auto correct not working. Anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelboy

theaustins513 said:


> Maybe I missed this but I did a search with nothing turning up and with 2.2 I'm getting the red lines on all words typed again like a previous build alonf woth auto correct not working. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Use the search box above and search for "red lines" WITH the quotation marks. I just did and had a full page of explanations for this problem.


----------



## dgraphics2009

tyloud78 said:


> Anyone able to get the microbes live wallpaper to work on the new build?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Works on mine.


----------



## custompcs

chefb said:


> Zedge?


free wallpaper and ringtone app on marketplace


----------



## tyloud78

dgraphics2009 said:


> Works on mine.


How did you install? I'm sure it's something I'm not doing on my end... just trying to identify what it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro

damnnn nomore t9 dialer???


----------



## jucytec

joemagistro said:


> damnnn nomore t9 dialer???


use touchpal from market... i think it's a lot better. and FREE!


----------



## jerrycycle

joemagistro said:


> damnnn nomore t9 dialer???


Check out "exDialer" http://bit.ly/rAHIXF


----------



## XfrostX

XfrostX said:


> Just put this rom on my phone, runs great! Does anyone have a problem.where everything you type in the SMS app has a red incorrect line? Its like my keyboard doesn't have a dictionary.


anyone?


----------



## magnus_ca

Anyone looking for a T9 dialer check out Dialer One. I'm also disappointed 2.2 doesn't include it.


----------



## gotwillk

anyone else having trouble with the Talk app's video chat effects? every time i do a video chat with someone and i try to use the video effects, like using the Big Eyes effect, it crashes the app.

anyone else get this?


----------



## flip

is the link down op? trying to download 2.2 but is giving me an error


----------



## flip

been trying to download 2.2 for the second time now and it still down, is anybody else having the same problem?


----------



## terryharrison

flip said:


> been trying to download 2.2 for the second time now and it still down, is anybody else having the same problem?


it's been down since yesterday. Try the mirror in the second post.


----------



## Getwired

2.1 is pretty stable for me...thinking I'm gonna wait it out a bit on this one.

_________________________________
My dad's not a PHONE. DUUHH!!


----------



## flip

terryharrison said:


> it's been down since yesterday. Try the mirror in the second post.


thanx man got it,


----------



## theaustins513

Nelboy said:


> Use the search box above and search for "red lines" WITH the quotation marks. I just did and had a full page of explanations for this problem.


My bad...late night and I didn't read carefully enough. I assumed those responses were in response to one of the previous builds. I redownloaded this morning and this time I got the 177.15 MB file and everything is working correctly! Sorry for the confusion on my part! HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!


----------



## idle0095

theaustins513 said:


> My bad...late night and I didn't read carefully enough. I assumed those responses were in response to one of the previous builds. I redownloaded this morning and this time I got the 177.15 MB file and everything is working correctly! Sorry for the confusion on my part! HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!


glad its working for you.


----------



## Skilover

For those waiting to try this ROM: in my experience with a full wipe and a md5 check this was a perfect upgrade with no problems, including Exchange. I am using with Nova which I love but which also is causing the only problems I have. For the most. Part this is the smoothest ROM by far I've used on this or any Android. Phone. It is fast, responsive. And so smooth -iPhone smooth. If Nova would behave just a touch better I would strongly encourage the developer to include it. First native type launcher I ever liked.


----------



## Blazin Blake

I can't seem to find the setting to resize any widget... was that removed from this build or can someone shed some light on this. Thanks!!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix

Blazin Blake said:


> I can't seem to find the setting to resize any widget... was that removed from this build or can someone shed some light on this. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Download trebuchet launcher in the op. However you will loose the 5x4 layout and gain the persistent search bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jesssiii

oneninja said:


> I was just wondering what everyone else is running as far as UV.
> Stable settings of course


Was running this, but getting occasional reboot:
View attachment 13617

Now this, with no problems:
View attachment 13618

This is my same scaling/governor for both:
View attachment 13619

Tried interactiveX, didn't play nice for me.


----------



## MrKleen

With whatever phone I have I try different roms and over time I tend to prefer one rom and developer over another.

With my Nexus THIS is what has kept my attention. I've tried other roms which are fine but installing 2.2 blew the rest of them away!

While I really enjoy trying new things and I'm sure I always will, it will be very difficult to pry my fingers off this rom or the future roms by Droidth3ory.

Thank you once again for an awesome few days so far with this rom!

P.S. If you also want to be as happy with this rom as I am, please do a full wipe and fresh install. A full wipe and fresh install of every rom you install will greatly reduce your having to post questions about issues that could have been avoided by taking the time to do a wipe....









Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## dadsterflip

Is it a known bug. 
When you download something from the market after it finishes it automatically says updating the app you just downloaded but there's nothing to update. 
Any quick fixes to this. 
Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

dvation said:


> I hate that CWM is so sensitive to the volume rocker buttons on our phone - I overshoot menus constantly with all this flashing going on!


I think it's a font problem. It only takes up about 1/4 of the screen. Hoping Koush fixes or someone comes up with a mod to increase the size, as I can barely see it with my glasses on!


----------



## dadsterflip

jesssiii said:


> I think it's a font problem. It only takes up about 1/4 of the screen. Hoping Koush fixes or someone comes up with a mod to increase the size, as I can barely see it with my glasses on!


I flashed tranquility and it updated my cwr to a manageable screen size and its not so sensitive. Then I reflash another rom and left the cwr alone since I like how it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## franzie3

Hey guys

just throwing this out there, let me know if anyone else has had the problem...

I flashed 2.2 after a full wipe, restored only market apps with titanium with data and i never had a problems with it before so i don't think there is a problem there...

IN any case the problem is that when i went to do my battery calibration i let it drain all the way to 0 after being at 100%, once i tried to restart it it froze once it booted up, sat there for a few minutes then rebooted. I let it charge while off up to 100% again and drained again to 0. Same thing happened. Wondering if anyone else has seen this. Sorry if its a known issue i did a search in the forums


----------



## ridobe

franzie3 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> just throwing this out there, let me know if anyone else has had the problem...
> 
> I flashed 2.2 after a full wipe, restored only market apps with titanium with data and i never had a problems with it before so i don't think there is a problem there...
> 
> IN any case the problem is that when i went to do my battery calibration i let it drain all the way to 0 after being at 100%, once i tried to restart it it froze once it booted up, sat there for a few minutes then rebooted. I let it charge while off up to 100% again and drained again to 0. Same thing happened. Wondering if anyone else has seen this. Sorry if its a known issue i did a search in the forums


That sounds like a kernel issue. Specifically, undervolting. Are you using stock uv? Are you using the exp6 (included in rom), 1.2 (stable) or 1.2.1 (added upper and lower slots)? Are you using a different kernel all together? The freezes/reboots are almost definately a "too undervolted" kernel. Flash the setcpu_safemode_toggle.zip on your sd card. If you didn't make one initially, make one asap and keep it there.

edit: Actually, after re-reading your post, perhaps you are speaking of the "charging while off" bug. I thought that was fixed but I still see a few people with that problem. After you finish charging it you may have to do a battery pull to get it to boot correctly. I dunno. What you report seems to be somewhere in the middle of these two issues and not one specifically. Reply with your kernel specifics and I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## igotgame

Just wanted to post my battery results after calibrating battery newly yesterday and using it heavily yesterday down to 6% last night and charging it until around 3am last night. I pulled it off near 3am just to see how it did in standby... it dropped to 99% a few mins after I pulled it off the charger.

3% battery drop in over 7 hours of time. I'd say this is looking good.

Sent from my Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## BalinorTx

Question for the team: has anyone had that "never wake up again" while the phone is being charged ? 
Running current Axi0m 2.2 with LeanK exp 6
Gov InterX
default voltage
profiles set to 180-1200 (charging profile is set to interX 920-1350)

I tried JDK and Faux, and could not replicate the problem...

There is only one other problem, cant get my Photo Gallery to Sync with Picasa (would only sync 3 or 4 albums, but I have over 20... worked before the wipe and 2.2 install)

Any thoughts ?

UPDATE: 
Picasa, had to fix my Google account... so all is well... no issue with the ROM

As for the charge and never wake up... I deleted the SetCPU profile "Charging" profile I created... guessed it classed with the InterX gov of the Kernel... so will test this out a few more times and see...


----------



## panitsos

Love the Rom!! Only minor complaint is no T9 dialer but i downloaded touchpad and using that instead. Only other thing and its not a complaint is under ringtones some of the ringtones are double. Thats it!! Happy New Year everyone


----------



## paul247

Loving this rom.finally drained my battery after calibrating after installing imo stable 1.2. Set to interactivex I have gotten 22 hours with 5 hours and 40 minutes screen on time! pure sweetness. I was on wifi the whole time so I am sure that helped. My best on screen tome before was around 4 hours! Thank you DT and happy new year to all


----------



## jesssiii

dadsterflip said:


> I flashed tranquility and it updated my cwr to a manageable screen size and its not so sensitive. Then I reflash another rom and left the cwr alone since I like how it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If an updated CWR is in that ROM, it must be from somewhere, unless the rom dev modded it himself... 
Don't really want to flash a rom to get it, but I might have to I guess.


----------



## panitsos

sorry one more thing. i havent been able to upload any videos on to facebook with any versrion of this rom , i havent tried any other roms since i've had my phone so my question is.... is it an ics issues? or a rom issue?


----------



## tdiebold

The link for download isn't working for me. Any other locations from which I can download 2.2?


----------



## dadsterflip

jesssiii said:


> If an updated CWR is in that ROM, it must be from somewhere, unless the rom dev modded it himself...
> Don't really want to flash a rom to get it, but I might have to I guess.


Self modded himself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

dadsterflip said:


> I flashed tranquility and it updated my cwr to a manageable screen size and its not so sensitive. Then I reflash another rom and left the cwr alone since I like how it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can't find "tranquility".
???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hansolo607

I hate to bump my question, but I'm really wondering about this, and I'd like to know before I do a full wipe and flash the ROM.

What does this feature mean? (From OP):

*Custom Launcher (Custom Workspace, No Search bar)*

What is "custom workspace"?


----------



## guitardedhero

jesssiii said:


> Can't find "tranquility".
> ???
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tranquil ice


----------



## guitardedhero

Hansolo607 said:


> I hate to bump my question, but I'm really wondering about this, and I'd like to know before I do a full wipe and flash the ROM.
> 
> What does this feature mean? (From OP):
> 
> *Custom Launcher (Custom Workspace, No Search bar)*
> 
> What is "custom workspace"?


The search bar is gone on the homescreens and that top area is now usable.


----------



## jspradling7

paul247 said:


> Loving this rom.finally drained my battery after calibrating after installing imo stable 1.2. Set to interactivex I have gotten 22 hours with 5 hours and 40 minutes screen on time! pure sweetness. I was on wifi the whole time so I am sure that helped. My best on screen tome before was around 4 hours! Thank you DT and happy new year to all


I went ahead and loaded 1.2.1
I'm still calibrating it but so far it seems just as stable a 1.2

My phone can't handle OC greater than 1.35 though. It starts stalling really bad on 1.42


----------



## rltodd

Hansolo607 said:


> I hate to bump my question, but I'm really wondering about this, and I'd like to know before I do a full wipe and flash the ROM.
> 
> What does this feature mean? (From OP):
> 
> *Custom Launcher (Custom Workspace, No Search bar)*
> 
> What is "custom workspace"?


'OP' means original post. It is the devs very first post of this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## slackwaresupport

is there a mirror for 2.2???


----------



## j1000

I don't know if anyone can confirm this or not as a problem with this rom, but I went from 1.8 to 2.2. I did a full wipe and format system and was having no problems. I didn't mess around with the stock browser to much before I flashed the modified blue softkeys BHRM after I did that (maybe before and I didn't notice it) between the status bar and the top of the webpage when scrolling slowly there is a white line which looks like it might be the address bar compressed like it might not be fully hiding. I reverted back to the orginal softkeys and I still see the white line when moving slowly in the browser.

Can anyone confirm it they see this white line or not prior to flashing different softkeys I would like to know before I wipe and reflash.

Thanks

PS dolphin browser has been updated to work with ICS


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

slackwaresupport said:


> is there a mirror for 2.2???


Check the second post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-22-lkexp-v6-kernel-12302011/page__view__findpost__p__309604


----------



## jucytec

igotgame said:


> Just wanted to post my battery results after calibrating battery newly yesterday and using it heavily yesterday down to 6% last night and charging it until around 3am last night. I pulled it off near 3am just to see how it did in standby... it dropped to 99% a few mins after I pulled it off the charger.
> 
> 3% battery drop in over 7 hours of time. I'd say this is looking good.
> 
> Sent from my Axiom GNex using Tapatalk


i'm getting the same percentage drop but in an hour... what did u do to calibrate?

I'm on IMO 2, Exp 1. using only 350-1200...800mV-1150mV on interactiveX.


----------



## slackwaresupport

TheWhiteBandito said:


> Check the second post here: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__309604


thanks!


----------



## wera750

Wonder if there is a way to take the modified CWM and flash it to our phones with fastboot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvation

Blazin Blake said:


> I can't seem to find the setting to resize any widget... was that removed from this build or can someone shed some light on this. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe the stock launcher only lets you resize widgets that are made resizable by the developer (someone correct me if I'm mistaken). If you use a 3rd party launcher like Nova, you can resize any widget.


----------



## dvation

Absolutely thrilled with this battery life. I wish something could be done about the battery suckage that occurs when the data signal is lost, though. That hurts.

Configuration: zram enabled, 12/30 lean kernel expirimental, nova launcher, scaling interactive 350-1350, only undervolting the 350 slot to 775 mV (since 85% of my cpu time is there).

I also must have rebooted a dozen times or so testing voltages.


----------



## guitardedhero

j1000 said:


> I don't know if anyone can confirm this or not as a problem with this rom, but I went from 1.8 to 2.2. I did a full wipe and format system and was having no problems. I didn't mess around with the stock browser to much before I flashed the modified blue softkeys BHRM after I did that (maybe before and I didn't notice it) between the status bar and the top of the webpage when scrolling slowly there is a white line which looks like it might be the address bar compressed like it might not be fully hiding. I reverted back to the orginal softkeys and I still see the white line when moving slowly in the browser.
> 
> Can anyone confirm it they see this white line or not prior to flashing different softkeys I would like to know before I wipe and reflash.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS dolphin browser has been updated to work with ICS


I think it only has to do with using the quick controls feature in labs. My 100% stock Xoom does the exact thing on rootzwiki.


----------



## sprovo

best battery life ive ever gotten


----------



## gonzlobo

dvation said:


> Absolutely thrilled with this battery life. I wish something could be done about the battery suckage that occurs when the data signal is lost, though. That hurts.
> ,,,,


Weird, I get 14+hours (without trying) when I have good signal, but around 5 hours with poor signal. That's with the extended battery.


----------



## -GR-

Is 2.2 pulled from the download location? I get a parse error if clicking on the download link but if I remove part of the url to get the index listing the only one showing is AXI0M_2.1_LKEXP2_SIGNED_PUBLIC.zip


----------



## clarkkkent434

Anyone else having issue not having soft keys or status bar when flashing 2.2. I am curious since I can't get it to work.


----------



## uTriple

A while back I asked if anyone had experienced some issues with the camera? Well I re-flashed the rom after a wipe/data and format system. Booted set up and rebooted into recovery then installed the exchange hack and soft key mod. After a few hours of use the camera did the same thing( cleared cache/etc). It fails to start the service after it crashes. Rebooting seems to clear the problem. Love the Rom otherwise 21 hours of use and %65 battery life even with around an hour of the screen being on.


----------



## tyloud78

Microbes live wp not playing nice on 2.2..Anybody care to share how they got it to work?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Slvfox

clarkkkent434 said:


> Anyone else having issue not having soft keys or status bar when flashing 2.2. I am curious since I can't get it to work.


No problems here. When did you download the zip? When it was first posted there were bad downloads. I would suggest a full wipe and reflash.


----------



## cpark_12

Am I the only one having trouble with the download? I've been trying since yesterday morning and this is what comes up every time I try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## david617

cpark_12 said:


> Am I the only one having trouble with the download? I've been trying since yesterday morning and this is what comes up every time I try
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


me too. edit- i tried from a pc and it doesnt either work

i used of the mirrors posted in the second post


----------



## mc2821

after i flashed axiom 2.2, my phone stopped recognizing common words as if my entire user dictionary was earased. is anyone else having this issue and/or know how to fix it?
thanks


----------



## david617

anyone use android wifi tether with this rom? working?

what are some other solutions to enable wireles tethering?


----------



## inferno10681

mc2821 said:


> after i flashed axiom 2.2, my phone stopped recognizing common words as if my entire user dictionary was earased. is anyone else having this issue and/or know how to fix it?
> thanks


You have a bad download. Download using the link in the second post (the mirror labeled NEW LINK), full wipe, and reflash.


----------



## inferno10681

david617 said:


> anyone use android wifi tether with this rom? working?
> 
> what are some other solutions to enable wireles tethering?


I can confirm Android Wifi Tether works with this ROM.

Also, if you enable the WifiAP toggle on the notification power widget in the CyanogenMod Settings and click that, it skips the Verizon provisioning check, letting you use the native Wifi AP for freeeeeeeeeeeeeee (that's stealing though, who would do that?).

EDIT for butt-coverage: All the information about the WifiAP toggle is provided in earlier posts in this thread - I'm just relaying information and confirming that it works.


----------



## StirCwazy

Anyone else able to test NFC? I purchased some NFC tags to mess around with, and with 2.2 it doesn't detect the tag. Previous versions, and other roms, works fine.


----------



## Firemedic

2.2 with included kernel...moderate use. Google+ removed, talk disabled= awesome battery lifeForgot to mention...extended battery









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

Firemedic said:


> 2.2 with included kernel...moderate use. Google+ removed, talk disabled= awesome battery life
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you post screen time?


----------



## gonzlobo

Just saw a GN/Google+ commercial during the New Orleans / Carolina game. I think the phone was rooted. ;-)


----------



## CyDetrakD

inferno10681 said:


> You have a bad download. Download using the link in the second post (the mirror labeled NEW LINK), full wipe, and reflash.


I guess I have the same bad download everything works flawlessly cept for that issue so time to reflash to fix one minor bug due to a bad download. This rom is amazing glad I was able to donate and hopefully bought droidtheory a few drink on New Years Eve.


----------



## anj

cpark_12 said:


> Am I the only one having trouble with the download? I've been trying since yesterday morning and this is what comes up every time I try
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm getting the same thing. PC and Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

anj said:


> I'm getting the same thing. PC and Tapatalk


I believe his sever has been down since yesterday....try one of the mirrors in post 2.


----------



## JackTheRipper

Anyone noticed the pull down menu works from the lock screen?


----------



## wera750

JackTheRipper said:


> Anyone noticed the pull down menu works from the lock screen?


That's stock ics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## combatmedic870

wera750 said:


> That's stock ics
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


I never knew that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## StirCwazy

StirCwazy said:


> Anyone else able to test NFC? I purchased some NFC tags to mess around with, and with 2.2 it doesn't detect the tag. Previous versions, and other roms, works fine.


Anyone?


----------



## drawmonster

Is it just my phone, or does the Cyanogenmod Settings app only contain 2 settings and a bunch of blank screens?


----------



## Slvfox

drawmonster said:


> Is it just my phone, or does the Cyanogenmod Settings app only contain 2 settings and a bunch of blank screens?


That's all it has for the moment.


----------



## david617

StirCwazy said:


> Anyone else able to test NFC? I purchased some NFC tags to mess around with, and with 2.2 it doesn't detect the tag. Previous versions, and other roms, works fine.
> 
> Anyone?


not sure what you mean, but g wallet worked for me on 2.1, havent tried on 2.2 yet


----------



## albertsm

jerrycycle said:


> Check out "exDialer" http://bit.ly/rAHIXF


+1 for exDialer (with the ICS theme).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## david617

Slvfox said:


> Is it just my phone, or does the Cyanogenmod Settings app only contain 2 settings and a bunch of blank screens?
> 
> That's all it has for the moment.


+1
its still being developed


----------



## StirCwazy

david617 said:


> not sure what you mean, but g wallet worked for me on 2.1, havent tried on 2.2 yet


I have some NFC tags that I purchased, and had been using with NFC Task Launcher to automate certain tasks. The tags no longer read no matter what applications I use, so it's my belief NFC is not working on 2.2. I've done two complete wipes and reflashed to confirm, same result. I've confirmed that the download for 2.2 was correct by verifying the MD5.


----------



## rlkmartin

StirCwazy said:


> I have some NFC tags that I purchased, and had been using with NFC Task Launcher to automate certain tasks. The tags no longer read no matter what applications I use, so it's my belief NFC is not working on 2.2. I've done two complete wipes and reflashed to confirm, same result. I've confirmed that the download for 2.2 was correct by verifying the MD5.


I am having the same issue. I have tried to purchase several items and have been unable to with 2.2 I can open the wallet app and it shows the dollars available. When you close the app it doesnt show the walet icon in the notification bar like it used to and does not even recognize it at a terminal for purchases.


----------



## atleecs

I bought stuff at 7/11 last night using NFC on 2.2.


----------



## Ryezen

albertsm said:


> +1 for exDialer (with the ICS theme).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Only thing that bugs me about exDialer is that it doesn't use the "Nickname" field in it's contact searches. Kinda a big deal for me, as lots of my contacts have nicknames associated with them. I wrote the dev about it a while back, but still no included in latest version.


----------



## StirCwazy

atleecs said:


> I bought stuff at 7/11 last night using NFC on 2.2.


Did you do a full wipe or upgrade from 2.1?


----------



## Ryezen

First off, absolutely phenomenal ROM. I held out for 2.2 and installed that last night, but loved 1.8 the whole time I was on that. Only thing I've noticed (on both versions) is that when I'm downloading an app or file via Wifi and the screen powers down, the download either a) stops all together and gets aborted,







slows to a snails pace, or c) pauses until I power the screen back on. I've checked the Advanced Wifi settings, and "Keep Wi-fi- on during sleep" is set to "Always", so I don't think that's the problem. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? Maybe has something to do with the CPU throttling back so much when screen powers down?


----------



## atleecs

Full wipe from 2.1. I also tried out the Android Beam to another GN and it worked flawlessly. The other GN was non-root stock.


----------



## mfish123

Sometimes on the notification bar my wifi bars don't show. It will just be completely grey. And then sometimes for no apparent reason the amount of bars I have will start reporting correctly. If I go into the wifi settings, the amount of bars the wifi network I'm connected to will accurately report the amount of bars at all times. When I check in settings I can confrim how many bars should be showing so its not just that I have a poor signal - that's not the case.

I'm stock 2.2 with no mods. Anyone else experiencing this? Any solutions?


----------



## Heartbreak

Is there anyway to get the embedded Google Search Bar back? The one in the widgets folder doesn't look as good. The


----------



## BalinorTx

yoyoche said:


> @Th3ory I started with 1.7 and have ran everything to this 2.2. This is definitely the best my phone has ran, including battery life.
> I am a heavy user


Excellent... thanks for sharing the results, I am seeing the same performance...


----------



## wera750

Anyone have one the original tranquilice ROM's with the modded CWM? I was going to try to pull it out of the ROM and make it a flashable zip. V5.1 doesn't have the recovery in it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

StirCwazy said:


> Anyone?


Google Wallet works fine for me. I have used it on 2.0 and 2.2 with no problems. Try to delete app data, force close the app, and then try it again.


----------



## maha1o

hey guys.. i wanted to test if zram had an effect on my phone but when i try and enable it it says its not found.. i read a post above that said i needed to install busybox but still no go.. anyone one know how to get this working on 2.2?


----------



## StirCwazy

atleecs said:


> Full wipe from 2.1. I also tried out the Android Beam to another GN and it worked flawlessly. The other GN was non-root stock.


Quite strange. NFC isn't working for me after a wipe and clean install with no other apps installed. I flash nandroid of 2.1 or another rom and it works fine.


----------



## davy917

stupid question.. but how do you access voice search? The icon isn't in the app drawer...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mc2821

inferno10681 said:


> You have a bad download. Download using the link in the second post (the mirror labeled NEW LINK), full wipe, and reflash.


THANKS IT WORKS NOW


----------



## aczm1988

Link to main rom does not work. Can we get a mirror or a fixed link please.

Edit: found mirrors in second post thanks


----------



## toshibitsu

heya DT, no requests/complaints or anything... just wanted to say i've been using your roms since the good ol' thunderbolt and wanted to say thanks for all the work.


----------



## CyDetrakD

inferno10681 said:


> You have a bad download. Download using the link in the second post (the mirror labeled NEW LINK), full wipe, and reflash.


I guess I have the same bad download everything works flawlessly cept for that issue so time to reflash to fix one minor bug due to a bad download. This rom is amazing glad I was able to donate and hopefully bought droidtheory a few drink on New Years Eve.


----------



## jhalsey205

albertsm said:


> +1 for exDialer (with the ICS theme)


exDialer is great. I installed Desktop Visualizer and assigned the default ICS phone icon to it


----------



## guitardedhero

Ryezen said:


> First off, absolutely phenomenal ROM. I held out for 2.2 and installed that last night, but loved 1.8 the whole time I was on that. Only thing I've noticed (on both versions) is that when I'm downloading an app or file via Wifi and the screen powers down, the download either a) stops all together and gets aborted,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slows to a snails pace, or c) pauses until I power the screen back on. I've checked the Advanced Wifi settings, and "Keep Wi-fi- on during sleep" is set to "Always", so I don't think that's the problem. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? Maybe has something to do with the CPU throttling back so much when screen powers down?


I have this same exact problem. Vzw visual voicemail app still not working today either.


----------



## BFirebird101

This battery life is just blowing my mind

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Still running 2.1 because NFC tags stopped working in 2.2, please address this Theory.


----------



## toxa24

atleecs said:


> I bought stuff at 7/11 last night using NFC on 2.2.


Same here


----------



## Heartbreak

Any ideas about how to put the embedded search bar back at the top? The widget one doesn't look as good.


----------



## Brownsound

Heartbreak said:


> Any ideas about how to put the embedded search bar back at the top? The widget one doesn't look as good.


The clear search bar widget is still there, its called "Quick Search Bar", the "Google Search" widget is grey and.. uglier.


----------



## Heartbreak

Brownsound said:


> The clear search bar widget is still there, its called "Quick Search Bar", the "Google Search" widget is grey and.. uglier.


Where is it? It isn't located in my widgets folder. The 'Google Search' is ugly.


----------



## itsyaaboiii

Can anyone post the.modded trebuchet launcher that came with this rom? Links are down in op


----------



## rickkane

Brownsound said:


> The clear search bar widget is still there, its called "Quick Search Bar", the "Google Search" widget is grey and.. uglier.


So how do you make it appear on every screen? Also no way to edit the number of home screens anymore?


----------



## biggiephat

My NFC seems to be broke as well. tried to scan a tag and it was a no go. Clean wipe from 2.1 -> 2.2


----------



## BalinorTx

yoyoche said:


> @Th3ory I started with 1.7 and have ran everything to this 2.2. This is definitely the best my phone has ran, including battery life.
> I am a heavy user


can you share the SetCPU settings ? Awesome results... also are you using zram ? 
Gov type, voltage settings... Thx.


----------



## guitardedhero

Install nova launcher from xda to get back persistent search bar and more customization.


----------



## timatl

biggiephat said:


> My NFC seems to be broke as well. tried to scan a tag and it was a no go. Clean wipe from 2.1 -> 2.2


I think that's 4.03 related:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359057


----------



## yoyoche

BalinorTx said:


> can you share the SetCPU settings ? Awesome results... also are you using zram ?
> Gov type, voltage settings... Thx.


This was stock rom settings. I am just now experimenting with set cpu and interactive x

Edit: I do not have zram enabled this time


----------



## cvbcbcmv

timatl said:


> I think that's 4.03 related:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1359057


No, it's an issue with 2.2, 2.1 ti works fine.


----------



## jesssiii

StirCwazy said:


> I have some NFC tags that I purchased, and had been using with NFC Task Launcher to automate certain tasks. The tags no longer read no matter what applications I use, so it's my belief NFC is not working on 2.2. I've done two complete wipes and reflashed to confirm, same result. I've confirmed that the download for 2.2 was correct by verifying the MD5.


Under "settings /more" I assume you have NFC box checked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan

BalinorTx said:


> can you share the SetCPU settings ? Awesome results... also are you using zram ?
> Gov type, voltage settings... Thx.


Voltage settings will vary from device to device because of very minor differences in manufacturing and production, so every device will have different tolerances it can handle. The only way to find out what they are is to tinker with them one by one and slowly. Eventually it becomes fun when you push your device to it's limits. I also use zram, I haven't noticed any major differences but the build runs butter smooth on my device clocked at 920. I use interactiveX and ondemand, haven't really settled on one yet.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys, we have NFC checked! THERE IS AN ISSUE WITH NFC TAGS ON 2.2, THAT DID NOT EXIST ON 2.1, THAT IS CONFIRMED WITH SEVERAL USERS, WE ARE NOT DUMB, IT IS AN ISSUE.

jeez...


----------



## jesssiii

Ryezen said:


> First off, absolutely phenomenal ROM. I held out for 2.2 and installed that last night, but loved 1.8 the whole time I was on that. Only thing I've noticed (on both versions) is that when I'm downloading an app or file via Wifi and the screen powers down, the download either a) stops all together and gets aborted, slows to a snails pace, or c) pauses until I power the screen back on. I've checked the Advanced Wifi settings, and "Keep Wi-fi- on during sleep" is set to "Always", so I don't think that's the problem. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? Maybe has something to do with the CPU throttling back so much when screen powers down?


Mine does that, as did my DInc, regardless of settings. My workaround is to set screen to always on during large downloads.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys, we have NFC checked! THERE IS AN ISSUE WITH NFC TAGS ON 2.2, THAT DID NOT EXIST ON 2.1, THAT IS CONFIRMED WITH SEVERAL USERS, WE ARE NOT DUMB, IT IS AN ISSUE.
> 
> jeez...


Uhoh, I resemble that remark 

By the way I did order Preformatted Tags


----------



## stashtrey

I'm sure this is covered somewhere in this thread but I can't seem to locate any discussion about facebook contact sync.

I have FB set to sync contacts but it doesn't appear to be working. No pictures/info etc.

Do I need to clear data/cache somewhere or am I missing something? Not a huge deal but I did appreciate my FB friend's data in my contacts.

Any help would be great!

Happy 2012!!


----------



## jesssiii

wera750 said:


> Anyone have one the original tranquilice ROM's with the modded CWM? I was going to try to pull it out of the ROM and make it a flashable zip. V5.1 doesn't have the recovery in it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I registered at the site, just so I could download it, but they never sent confirmation email I needed to complete.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ugapug

I have the recovery from Tranquil Ice.

http://dl.dropbox.co.../recoveryP3.img

Let me know if it works, I haven't pushed it to the phone yet to test it.


----------



## StirCwazy

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys, we have NFC checked! THERE IS AN ISSUE WITH NFC TAGS ON 2.2, THAT DID NOT EXIST ON 2.1, THAT IS CONFIRMED WITH SEVERAL USERS, WE ARE NOT DUMB, IT IS AN ISSUE.
> 
> jeez...


Jeez what? People are reporting issues, just like everyone else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

StirCwazy said:


> Jeez what? People are reporting issues, just like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Several people have said it several times and every time it gets put off for not having NFC checked, it IS an issue.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

StirCwazy said:


> Jeez what? People are reporting issues, just like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You're not allowed to report bugs to Elitist's. Didn't you know?









Kidding by the way.. no one get butt hurt please.


----------



## StirCwazy

cvbcbcmv said:


> Several people have said it several times and every time it gets put off for not having NFC checked, it IS an issue.


Gotcha, misunderstood mate. Thought you were bitching about people reporting the issue for some reason.









And yes, NFC is not working, it is checked in settings and so on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dgraphics2009

My NFC is working and has worked with my wallet in two places - one last night and 7-11 earlier today.

BTW, I am using 2.2 and loving it along with JBMv22 however I was able to move money to my account via the wallet, and use it at McDonalds and 7-11.

I did a dalvik wipe and installed 2.2 over my 2.1 and haven't looked back. I haven't tried to fix anything or add anything or mod anything else.


----------



## blackngray70

Can someone please mirror the launcher revert.


----------



## dgraphics2009

Yep it worked when I swooshed it by

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

blackngray70 said:


> Can someone please mirror the launcher revert.


http://db.tt/w5JJMzJf


----------



## blackngray70

Fatsix said:


> http://db.tt/w5JJMzJf


Thank you Sir!


----------



## panitsos

I've asked this before and i havent seen an answer as of yet. i've been trying to upload videos to facebook and its not letting me, i downloaded an app from the marked that uploads videos to facebook and still having the same issue. is this rom related or ics related? and will the next release havt t9 in it?


----------



## BalinorTx

ryan said:


> Voltage settings will vary from device to device because of very minor differences in manufacturing and production, so every device will have different tolerances it can handle. The only way to find out what they are is to tinker with them one by one and slowly. Eventually it becomes fun when you push your device to it's limits. I also use zram, I haven't noticed any major differences but the build runs butter smooth on my device clocked at 920. I use interactiveX and ondemand, haven't really settled on one yet.


Appreciate it Ryan... I have been taking surveys of the results I have seen from past kernels... like you mentioned I see wide array of settings like the contested "600mV setting for the 180MHz" setting to 180 @ 850...

I have been playing with IntX and Interactive... so I also have not settled...

Fun in the tweaks, thanks.


----------



## BalinorTx

yoyoche said:


> This was stock rom settings. I am just now experimenting with set cpu and interactive x
> 
> Edit: I do not have zram enabled this time


Amazing that you get that performance with the 2.2 / LeanK Exp6 defaults. I am not seeing such great performance on my Extended Battery, but I CANT KEEP MY HANDS OFF THIS GREAT PHONE WITH A GREAT ROM / KERNEL


----------



## droidth3ory

Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.

As for 2.2, I have no idea what the hell happened. So it is now the version we shall not name.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## magnus_ca

I'm assuming this is a bug since I noticed it in 2.1 and now 2.2...

There's a tiny gap above a mysterious black bar in my browser. I pasted screenshots below.In my third screen the gap is more pronounced.


----------



## reuuin

Hey dt did you see that post on droid-life with the lte toggle? Looks sweeeet. I guess that's something that is going to be mainlined soon.


----------



## loudaccord

Magnus - That is the rootz site, not a bug.

Does heat really effect performance that much? My phone was a little warm and I ran a few benchmarks and they were fairly low.


----------



## BalinorTx

droidth3ory said:


> Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.
> 
> As for 2.2, I have no idea what the hell happened. So it is now the version we shall not name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


RAH RAH RAH.... 2.3...


----------



## paul247

droidth3ory said:


> Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.
> 
> As for 2.2, I have no idea what the hell happened. So it is now the version we shall not name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh boy! I am officially becoming a flashaholic. Stop feeding my addiction!


----------



## davelm

Just when I get the rom all set up and settings how I like them... new version rolls out. And I always wipe everything, so have to redo everything. Might have to skip 2.3 unless its a big change.... ah I can't say that, ill flash it.


----------



## jucytec

i can't enable zram for the life of me... did Clean Wipe and still no go...

zram enable
/sbin/zram[2]: grep: not found
/sbin/zram[2]: awk: not found
/sbin/zram[3]: *100: unexpected '*'

I saw a few others with this issue on this thread and on IMO's thread... BUT
I definitely have Busybox... installed

anyone have a resolution to this?


----------



## davy917

dgraphics2009 said:


> My NFC is working and has worked with my wallet in two places - one last night and 7-11 earlier today.
> 
> BTW, I am using 2.2 and loving it along with JBMv22 however I was able to move money to my account via the wallet, and use it at McDonalds and 7-11.
> 
> I did a dalvik wipe and installed 2.2 over my 2.1 and haven't looked back. I haven't tried to fix anything or add anything or mod anything else.


What is JBMv22?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 30br

magnus_ca said:


> I'm assuming this is a bug since I noticed it in 2.1 and now 2.2...
> 
> There's a tiny gap above a mysterious black bar in my browser. I pasted screenshots below.In my third screen the gap is more pronounced.


I noticed this before I even rooted my nexus. Just a stock ICS thing.


----------



## franzie3

ridobe said:


> That sounds like a kernel issue. Specifically, undervolting. Are you using stock uv? Are you using the exp6 (included in rom), 1.2 (stable) or 1.2.1 (added upper and lower slots)? Are you using a different kernel all together? The freezes/reboots are almost definately a "too undervolted" kernel. Flash the setcpu_safemode_toggle.zip on your sd card. If you didn't make one initially, make one asap and keep it there.
> 
> edit: Actually, after re-reading your post, perhaps you are speaking of the "charging while off" bug. I thought that was fixed but I still see a few people with that problem. After you finish charging it you may have to do a battery pull to get it to boot correctly. I dunno. What you report seems to be somewhere in the middle of these two issues and not one specifically. Reply with your kernel specifics and I'll see what I can do to help.


Thanks for the response. Yea i thought of the screen off bug but i had thought it was fixed and haven't heard about it for a while now.

As for Kernel...i'm using the one that comes with the Rom and using 1200MHz - 350MHz and these are my voltages
1200 - 1150mv
920 - 1100mv
700 - 900mv
350 - 825mv

no profiles are set. I don't think its do aggressive for undervaluing but maybe it is the charge while off bug just in a different manifest. Not sure if anyone else has wiped battery stats and tried this but we shall see.


----------



## Skilover

droidth3ory said:


> Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.
> 
> As for 2.2, I have no idea what the hell happened. So it is now the version we shall not name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Don't be so hard on poor 2.2--I'm telling you, it's the best ROM I've ever used on a phone--for me, anyhow!! I've Even diagnosed my Nova issues (which you should include in 2.3, by the way). If you can improve upon 2.2, I cannot wait to see it. I do realize there were many, many issues with downloads but that has nothing to do with the rom, itself.


----------



## tyloud78

droidth3ory said:


> Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.
> 
> As for 2.2, I have no idea what the hell happened. So it is now the version we shall not name.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Uh oh! 2.3 on deck!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

BalinorTx said:


> Excellent... thanks for sharing the results, I am seeing the same performance...


Ah, finally, some positive news on much abused 2.2 I agree as well! It is so unbelievably smooth and solid, it doesn't feel like any Android device I've ever used. I'm sure part is the much more powerful hardware compared to a Droid X, and part is ICS, and part is how well conceived this rom is. I can't wait to see the improved version in 2.3!!


----------



## Skilover

Are we supposed to do the zram thing on 2.2? It doesn't work when I try.


----------



## 2defmouze

Skilover said:


> Are we supposed to do the zram thing on 2.2? It doesn't work when I try.


Make sure you have BusyBox (stericson) from the market installed. Open the app, click through to make it install and do its thing... then reboot. Should be able to enable zram. Worked for me.


----------



## robwege

The download link for this rom goes to a 404 error, anyone have a miror?


----------



## breakerfall

droidth3ory said:


> Server is getting worked on. My new systems build environment is setup, I will start 2.3.


Damn, I was just going to flash 2.2!
Keep up the great work, DT...


----------



## ronnieruff

BFirebird101 said:


> This battery life is just blowing my mind
> 
> Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


The screen was barely ever on. I need a phone that has some battery life when I am actually using it LOL

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## BFirebird101

ronnieruff said:


> The screen was barely ever on. I need a phone that has some battery life when I am actually using it LOL
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


That was with gaming for 45 minutes with screen on full brightness included. Pretty freaking awesome if you ask me

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## drawmonster

What is this Zram I keep seeing mentioned? Is it on by default or do I need to enable it?


----------



## 2defmouze

Too lazy to screenshot it... but I'm on some pretty heavy use (for me) and seeing great battery life.. 30% left after over 8 hours unplugged and over 3 hours screen on time. I'm on 2.2 with the Imo's stable 1.2.0 , stock undervolting I haven't modded anything.


----------



## 2defmouze

drawmonster said:


> What is this Zram I keep seeing mentioned? Is it on by default or do I need to enable it?


Read the OP... tells you how to enable it if you want and theres a link with info about it


----------



## ronnieruff

2defmouze said:


> Too lazy to screenshot it... but I'm on some pretty heavy use (for me) and seeing great battery life.. 30% left after over 8 hours unplugged and over 3 hours screen on time. I'm on 2.2 with the Imo's stable 1.2.0 , stock undervolting I haven't modded anything.


That is more impressive!!

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## drawmonster

2defmouze said:


> Read the OP... tells you how to enable it if you want and theres a link with info about it


So are you guys using it or not?


----------



## NiteQwill

For some reason I cannot enable zram.

Anyone having this issue?

Using Terminal Emulator off the market.



> su
> *enable zram (this is where I get an error message)*


----------



## xerais

I get an error message on zram too...


----------



## ronnieruff

Firemedic said:


> 2.2 with included kernel...moderate use. Google+ removed, talk disabled= awesome battery lifeForgot to mention...extended battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Honestly... the graph shows the Android OS using more battery than the screen. That means the screen was off the majority of the time haha. Moderate use? These graphs make me laugh. If I never turned the screen on I might not need a battery.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Cbaty08

You guys need to have busybox installed in order to enable zram.


----------



## 2defmouze

NiteQwill said:


> I get an error message on zram too...


Guys look back like 1 page I literally just said what you had to do...lol


----------



## xerais

2defmouze said:


> Guys look back like 1 page I literally just said what you had to do...lol


Busybox installed. I've enabled zram fine plenty of times... this time I can't. I've used it since it was first introduced with my thunderbolt.


----------



## 2defmouze

xerais said:


> Busybox installed. I've enabled zram fine plenty of times... this time I can't. I've used it since it was first introduced with my thunderbolt.


You opened the busybox app and had it install it via there?
Which kernel are you on? I'm on Imo's stable 1.2.0, its possible maybe it wasn't working correctly in exp6 (the kernel included in the ROM), though he also has a newer exp version out you may want to upgrade to? Just guessing...


----------



## ugapug

DT, the issues with this release have about 99% to do with your server issues (although the duplicate ringtones and removal of some of the wallpapers were...interesting). Running 2.2 with the 1.2.1 experimental kernel, I just got 23 hours running stock undervolt, 180-1350 interactivex. Sorry about no screenshot (I plugged it in at 1% without taking a screenie). This was with me restoring apps/data, setting up contact ringtones and SMS ringtones, 9-10 phone calls, benchmarking, backing up nandroids and flashing, text messages, some streaming through Google Music. I'd say it's pretty amazing life for somewhat more than moderate use.


----------



## juancito80

ugapug said:


> DT, the issues with this release have about 99% to do with your server issues (although the duplicate ringtones and removal of some of the wallpapers were...interesting). Running 2.2 with the 1.2.1 experimental kernel, I just got 23 hours running stock undervolt, 180-1350 interactivex. Sorry about no screenshot (I plugged it in at 1% without taking a screenie). This was with me restoring apps/data, setting up contact ringtones and SMS ringtones, 9-10 phone calls, benchmarking, backing up nandroids and flashing, text messages, some streaming through Google Music. I'd say it's pretty amazing life for somewhat more than moderate use.


I agree this morning I downloaded the file from mirror link and saw the size was off from original download... I wiped installed.

Everything seems good only issue I can't enable is zram.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 30br

*For everyone that can't enable zram*

Download Busybox from the market. Open busybox let it install. Now go back into terminal and enable zram. I just did it.


----------



## jucytec

30br said:


> *For everyone that can't enable zram*
> 
> Download Busybox from the market. Open busybox let it install. Now go back into terminal and enable zram. I just did it.


Quite Strange, I've also tried it with BusyBox Installer (JRummy) from the market and it failed, but using another Busybox (Stericson) from the market worked...

Thanks everyone... that was such an annoying problem.


----------



## n0inf0

anybody else having issue w/ the screen where it goes ape crazy on you?....mine would just randomly start flipping thru the panels, opening apps, starting to skip the songs etc....usually i have to lock it and unlock it and it'll stop but sometimes i'm forced to reboot or in the worst case do batt pull in order to get it to "calm down". i went from 2.1 to 2.2 i did not do factory wipe but i did do everything else.


----------



## 2defmouze

n0inf0 said:


> anybody else having issue w/ the screen where it goes ape crazy on you?....mine would just randomly start flipping thru the panels, opening apps, starting to skip the songs etc....usually i have to lock it and unlock it and it'll stop but sometimes i'm forced to reboot or in the worst case do batt pull in order to get it to "calm down". i went from 2.1 to 2.2* i did not do factory wipe* but i did do everything else.


Lol not at all... but you already know what the answer is going to be (hint, bolded)


----------



## n0inf0

2defmouze said:


> Lol not at all... but you already know what the answer is going to be (hint, bolded)


with my luck i'll have to do that......i'm just sick of having to set up everything allover again


----------



## Skilover

2defmouze said:


> Too lazy to screenshot it... but I'm on some pretty heavy use (for me) and seeing great battery life.. 30% left after over 8 hours unplugged and over 3 hours screen on time. I'm on 2.2 with the Imo's stable 1.2.0 , stock undervolting I haven't modded anything.


I have excellent battery life as well--I have the extended battery, but playing with the phone all day there's plenty left at the end. I'm used to phones, including this one, needing a mid-day charge just to make it! I'm running at 1350, with custom voltages, but nothing too extreme. Even at factory voltage settings (well, what comes with SetCPU) it does well, but my settings are even better! Bear in mind over-clocking should be a killer on battery life. I will say, this blows away 2.1 on battery life (and, really, in every other way, too--on my phone; I realize this is not a universal experience, however). I particularly love the "feel" of the UI with this rom--so smooth and solid--definite match for iPhone, which excels in this regard. Whatever gets done with 2.3 I sure hope this responsiveness and smoothness remains. Further, Nova is smooth as butter on this rom--it blows away the 3rd party launcher I was using before. Plus, I'm led to believe it can restore widgets after a wipe.


----------



## Skilover

30br said:


> *For everyone that can't enable zram*
> 
> Download Busybox from the market. Open busybox let it install. Now go back into terminal and enable zram. I just did it.


How did you EVER come up with that one??? I will try it,


----------



## 2defmouze

Skilover said:


> How did you EVER come up with that one??? I will try it,


I posted it 2 pages earlier that's how


----------



## juancito80

Skilover said:


> How did you EVER come up with that one??? I will try it,


That was it jrummys busy box did not want to play nice..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davy917

How the heck do you access voice search without the search bar?! It doesn't have an icon in the app drawer... please help this poor confused soul

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Skilover

Where is busybox supposed to install to: /system/xbin/ or /system/bin/ ?
Evidently I have both installed now.


----------



## Firemedic

ronnieruff said:


> Honestly... the graph shows the Android OS using more battery than the screen. That means the screen was off the majority of the time haha. Moderate use? These graphs make me laugh. If I never turned the screen on I might not need a battery.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


Laugh all you want...It suits my purposes to a tee!!!


----------



## 2defmouze

davy917 said:


> How the heck do you access voice search without the search bar?! It doesn't have an icon in the app drawer... please help this poor confused soul
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I highly recommend using one of RAH's mods you can find here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/
Toward the end of the first post under where he says "*New 3keys with soft key order Back Home (long press for recent) and Search (long press for voice)"*
You can have them in ICS blue or standard white, and with a couple options for battery icon included too. Wipe cache and dalvik and flash away... also make sure you thank RAH


----------



## Skilover

2defmouze said:


> I posted it 2 pages earlier that's how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Busybox from the market. Open busybox let it install. Now go back into terminal and enable zram. I just did it.


It worked like a charm for me, too!!


----------



## Skilover

DT: By the way, I love the new 4-button set up that includes Menu as opposed to Search--please be sure to include this for 2.3 as well!! I suppose we could do 5-buttons, Menu + Search, LOL. Honestly don't use search that much, but perhaps others do. Love always having menu available, and somewhere I can find it--I have no idea what Google was thinking when they removed it--I suppose they were following Microsoft with their contextual menus in their Office application.

Also, if you ever have a few minutes to see if you can make font substitution work--the issue has been raised a few times, but probably is less urgent right now since so many are having such serious issues with 2.2.


----------



## XfrostX

Does anyone else not have a pre-installed dictionary for the stock keyboard? lol


----------



## 2defmouze

XfrostX said:


> Does anyone else not have a pre-installed dictionary for the stock keyboard? lol


You sir got a bad download. Grab one from one of the mirrors in the 2nd post, check the md5, wipe EVERYTHING and flash...


----------



## BalinorTx

Skilover said:


> Are we supposed to do the zram thing on 2.2? It doesn't work when I try.


install BusyBox, run the installer for the tools, and reboot, then you can enable zram if you like... zram is not required, so the debate to use it or not use it is still going on...

here is a link the busybox information : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-120-123111/page__view__findpost__p__344903


----------



## jerrycycle

jucytec said:


> i can't enable zram for the life of me... did Clean Wipe and still no go...
> 
> zram enable
> /sbin/zram[2]: grep: not found
> /sbin/zram[2]: awk: not found
> /sbin/zram[3]: *100: unexpected '*'
> 
> I saw a few others with this issue on this thread and on IMO's thread... BUT
> I definitely have Busybox... installed
> 
> anyone have a resolution to this?


If you use titanium backup then busybox is installed. Titanium doesn't work without busybox. Then in terminal do. 
SU(enter)
Zram enable (enter)


----------



## idle0095

I added the zram info to my post on page 1 post 2.


----------



## jucytec

jerrycycle said:


> SU(enter)
> Zram enable (enter)


That was under su...

JRummy's Busybox Installer was the culprit... Installing BusyBox Stericson fixed the world.


----------



## wera750

So ditched the p3 recovery idea, send it's not a good idea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Skilover

jerrycycle said:


> If you use titanium backup then busybox is installed. Titanium doesn't work without busybox. Then in terminal do.
> SU(enter)
> Zram enable (enter)


I hate to say this, but I use Titanium, but still could'n't connect Zram. Once I followed these instructions, I could, no problem.


----------



## dvation

jerrycycle said:


> If you use titanium backup then busybox is installed. Titanium doesn't work without busybox. Then in terminal do.
> SU(enter)
> Zram enable (enter)


Not accurate. I had TB installed and had the zram error. It's not until I installed busybox using the BusyBox (STERICSON) installer that enabling zram worked.


----------



## davy917

2defmouze said:


> I highly recommend using one of RAH's mods you can find here: http://rootzwiki.com...ounting-123011/
> Toward the end of the first post under where he says "*New 3keys with soft key order Back Home (long press for recent) and Search (long press for voice)"*
> You can have them in ICS blue or standard white, and with a couple options for battery icon included too. Wipe cache and dalvik and flash away... also make sure you thank RAH


Thanks for the input, but I HATE having the menu soft key on the left side. No offense to RAH and his MODs are awesome but how is that in any way convenient for a right handed person? It's very upsetting because that MOD is good besides that for me, and he is no longer taking requests.

I feel like there should be a default option to access voice search other than only thru the search bar.. Anyone??


----------



## davy917

My market refuses to auto restore apps that I had previously installed before the wipe.. Anyone else having this issue or know how to get the market to restore all of the previously installed apps?


----------



## stang6790

davy917 said:


> Thanks for the input, but I HATE having the menu soft key on the left side. No offense to RAH and his MODs are awesome but how is that in any way convenient for a right handed person? It's very upsetting because that MOD is good besides that for me, and he is no longer taking requests.
> 
> I feel like there should be a default option to access voice search other than only thru the search bar.. Anyone??


My vote would be for *Back, Home (long press for Recent), and Menu (long press for Search). *If he starts taking requests again this will be mine.


----------



## mike dee

I just read through the last 100 pages of posts on this thread, and all I can say is that it seems that half of you are allergic to reading.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE: before you ask a question, READ THE OP! Question still unanswered? Then, for the love of god, USE THE SEARCH THREAD BOX to find an answer! It's so simple. It's in the top right hand corner of the webpage, it only takes a second, and you wont have to wait for someone to answer you, since the answer is more than likely already posted in the thread like 17 times already.

You guys are killing me here. The same 5 questions are being asked on every other page. Come on people, you're better than this.

Please, read the OP, follow instructions carefully when flashing, and use the search tool before posting questions. It just makes sense, FFS.

/rage


----------



## 2defmouze

davy917 said:


> Thanks for the input, but I HATE having the menu soft key on the left side. No offense to RAH and his MODs are awesome but how is that in any way convenient for a right handed person? It's very upsetting because that MOD is good besides that for me, and he is no longer taking requests.
> 
> I feel like there should be a default option to access voice search other than only thru the search bar.. Anyone??


I'm right handed...works just fine. Moving your thumb across the screen is so horribly _inconvenient_? lol you'll get used to it pretty quick...

You can use a google search widget if that will solve your searching issues. Or Nova launcher since that lets you turn on or off the search box.


----------



## davy917

2defmouze said:


> I'm right handed...works just fine. Moving your thumb across the screen is so horribly _inconvenient_? lol you'll get used to it pretty quick...
> 
> You can use a google search widget if that will solve your searching issues. Or Nova launcher since that lets you turn on or off the search box.


Haha I know it may sound ridiculous, but you probably have big hands/long fingers. I have short stubby fingers and this phone is quite HUMONGOUS if you haven't noticed. Thumb has to reach to get to where the menu button is, esp since it's the 3 vert dots in the corner too. So yes this is quite the inconvenience for me lol

Must the google search widget be so hideous? Love android, hate inconsistencies.


----------



## michaelearth

Does anynody know what the gpu is running at on the kernal that is baked into this rom?

Thanks


----------



## dvation

mike dee said:


> I just read through the last 100 pages of posts on this thread, and all I can say is that it seems that half of you are allergic to reading.
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE: before you ask a question, READ THE OP! Question still unanswered? Then, for the love of god, USE THE SEARCH THREAD BOX to find an answer! It's so simple. It's in the top right hand corner of the webpage, it only takes a second, and you wont have to wait for someone to answer you, since the answer is more than likely already posted in the thread like 17 times already.
> 
> You guys are killing me here. The same 5 questions are being asked on every other page. Come on people, you're better than this.
> 
> Please, read the OP, follow instructions carefully when flashing, and use the search tool before posting questions. It just makes sense, FFS.
> 
> /rage


Just going out on a limb here, but if people aren't reading previous posts, they probably won't read yours either









I posted the busybox/zram solution 26 pages back and I'm still seeing the same question come up. Oh well, it happens.


----------



## 2defmouze

Quick FYI that little button just to the left of every thread title in the forum will take you to the first post you have not read... tell all your friends


----------



## gschaefer612

paul247 said:


> Loving this rom.finally drained my battery after calibrating after installing imo stable 1.2. Set to interactivex I have gotten 22 hours with 5 hours and 40 minutes screen on time! pure sweetness. I was on wifi the whole time so I am sure that helped. My best on screen tome before was around 4 hours! Thank you DT and happy new year to all


What calibration are you doing!?


----------



## dvation

davy917 said:


> My market refuses to auto restore apps that I had previously installed before the wipe.. Anyone else having this issue or know how to get the market to restore all of the previously installed apps?


What do people have against making a backup? Titanium backup is free and you never have to worry about whether market restore works.


----------



## panitsos

ok since no one has answered my question about not being able to upload any videos on fb i'm assuming it might be the rom. i'm gonna try another rom to test it out , hopefully i'm wrong cause i love this rom!


----------



## illadelph

Does anyone know why I would have two e-mail icons in my drawer? I've rebooted i dont know how to get rid of them?


----------



## dwallersv

Maybe it's just me, but ROM linky no worky in OP :shrug:


----------



## keebs

davy917 said:


> Haha I know it may sound ridiculous, but you probably have big hands/long fingers. I have short stubby fingers and this phone is quite HUMONGOUS if you haven't noticed. Thumb has to reach to get to where the menu button is, esp since it's the 3 vert dots in the corner too. So yes this is quite the inconvenience for me lol


Reminds me of this. Lol





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

dwallersv said:


> Maybe it's just me, but ROM linky no worky in OP :shrug:


Check 2nd.post


----------



## Slvfox

dwallersv said:


> Maybe it's just me, but ROM linky no worky in OP :shrug:


As it has been answered at least 25 times, go to post #2. There are mirrors on that post.


----------



## david617

dwallersv said:


> Maybe it's just me, but ROM linky no worky in OP :shrug:


yah its broken.

use a mirror from the second post


----------



## jaybert

"** Nuked Bug Mailer Binary"*
*anyone know what this actually involves? I'd like to make this happen on gummy rom that I'm running. wondering if itd be something easy i can do after the fact vs. needing the developer to build it into the rom? *


----------



## david617

ronnieruff said:


> Honestly... the graph shows the Android OS using more battery than the screen. That means the screen was off the majority of the time haha. Moderate use? These graphs make me laugh. If I never turned the screen on I might not need a battery.


+1
Why do people show graphs of theirb phone being off and not in use!?
Did I get a powerhouse phone to leave it off all day?

When posting battery life, please be somewhat accurate about your usage. Thank you


----------



## vcapezio

Does anyone else use Nova Launcher and is having issues with widgets refreshing? My widgets stop working after a while. I'll force close the launcher, and they work again for a little while. Then they stop refreshing again. Don't know what to do...


----------



## MisterEff

Is there any way to re-enable the dedicated search bar in this rom? I got used to it being there and was using it. And I know I can technically add a search bar to every screen but thats lame.


----------



## JackTheRipper

combatmedic870 said:


> I never knew that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmmm that doesn't make much sense, why would you be able to access the settings menu from a locked phone...... someone was smoking crack.


----------



## noah

vcapezio said:


> Does anyone else use Nova Launcher and is having issues with widgets refreshing? My widgets stop working after a while. I'll force close the launcher, and they work again for a little while. Then they stop refreshing again. Don't know what to do...


Had my weatherpro widget (only one) go grey-out blank on me, but hovered over it and it gave me the option of restoring. I thought I had already done this since the flash, but it is possible that I hadn't. Haven't had it go out again. It might have something to do with the widget restore options in nova.


----------



## FlameSpaz

david617 said:


> +1
> Why do people show graphs of theirb phone being off and not in use!?
> Did I get a powerhouse phone to leave it off all day?
> 
> When posting battery life, please be somewhat accurate about your usage. Thank you


Some of us have been seeing a significant drain while the phone is off...not a total useless post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## panitsos

ok so i tried another rom to see if i can upload a video on to facebook and i was able to with no problem, so i take it theres something up with this rom thats not allowing my phone to do that. hope it can be fixed please.


----------



## FlameSpaz

vcapezio said:


> Does anyone else use Nova Launcher and is having issues with widgets refreshing? My widgets stop working after a while. I'll force close the launcher, and they work again for a little while. Then they stop refreshing again. Don't know what to do...


I use it as well... I noticed having the same issues when I use the restore function. I ended up reflashing and haven't had the issue again. Annoying issue but I still love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## juancito80

Wipe Davlick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CyDetrakD

jucytec said:


> Quite Strange, I've also tried it with BusyBox Installer (JRummy) from the market and it failed, but using another Busybox (Stericson) from the market worked...
> 
> Thanks everyone... that was such an annoying problem.


The jrummy installer failed me for this time around I grabbed the one mentioned above and zram compcahe works like a charm.


----------



## dgraphics2009

panitsos said:


> ok so i tried another rom to see if i can upload a video on to facebook and i was able to with no problem, so i take it theres something up with this rom thats not allowing my phone to do that. hope it can be fixed please.


Might be something wrong with your phone mate. I uploaded a screen shot of my 36 inch computer screen to my facebook page using this Rom about an hour ago.


----------



## mike dee

MisterEff said:


> Is there any way to re-enable the dedicated search bar in this rom? I got used to it being there and was using it. And I know I can technically add a search bar to every screen but thats lame.


This has been asked and answered a million freaking times. Install Nova Launcher from XDA forums, or go to OP and download Trebuchet launcher.

Next time, please use the search thread feature on this website. That's why it's there.


----------



## Slvfox

MisterEff said:


> Is there any way to re-enable the dedicated search bar in this rom? I got used to it being there and was using it. And I know I can technically add a search bar to every screen but thats lame.


Download the tre launcher mod in the OP. It has the default search bar


----------



## CyDetrakD

stang6790 said:


> My vote would be for *Back, Home (long press for Recent), and Menu (long press for Search). *If he starts taking requests again this will be mine.


I would even take back home menu search. Does anyone's search soft button auto to go voice search mines brings up the search widget and I have to hit the search key from there too bad it doesn't function like old school phones.


----------



## Synaptic13

CyDetrakD said:


> I would even take back home menu search. Does anyone's search soft button auto to go voice search mines brings up the search widget and I have to hit the search key from there too bad it doesn't function like old school phones.


Mine works with long press








One of runandhides mods

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## 2defmouze

mike dee said:


> I would even take back home menu search. Does anyone's search soft button auto to go voice search mines brings up the search widget and I have to hit the search key from there too bad it doesn't function like old school phones.


Runandhide's modded bar lets you long-press search to open voice commands.


----------



## scrub175

Just switched over from another Rom. great stuff with this rom. One small thing is the vzw VVM won't sync. I read through searches that this rom supported vzw apps. I appreciate the rom using all areas of the homescreen, rather than preventing apps being placed where the search bar used to be located.


----------



## 2defmouze

scrub175 said:


> Just switched over from another Rom. great stuff with this rom. One small thing is the vzw VVM won't sync. I read through searches that this rom supported vzw apps. I appreciate the rom using all areas of the homescreen, rather than limiting apps placed where the search bar used to be located.


Saw someone else say they had that problem with VVM... honestly a couple weeks ago I just switched to using Google Voice and couldn't be happier. Takes a little time to set up correctly the first time, but much better than Verizon's VVM and its free as opposed to paying $3/month or whatever they were charging.


----------



## guitardedhero

scrub175 said:


> Just switched over from another Rom. great stuff with this rom. One small thing is the vzw VVM won't sync. I read through searches that this rom supported vzw apps. I appreciate the rom using all areas of the homescreen, rather than preventing apps being placed where the search bar used to be located.


Gonna have to wait for 2.3, vzw vvm worked on 2.1 and 2.2 beta.


----------



## wethead4

COming from zygot 1.8, do I need to fully wipe to update or can I just flash over? thanks


----------



## MisterEff

Some people need to chill. I wanted to stick to the stock launcher for a while but I guess based on what you said it cannot be done there. I'll read up on Trebuchet and see if its worth it.


----------



## CDuke619

wethead4 said:


> COming from zygot 1.8, do I need to fully wipe to update or can I just flash over? thanks


Full wipe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhankg

Are most people leaving zram disabled?


----------



## david617

jhankg said:


> Are most people leaving zram disabled?


yes.
with 1gb of ram, zram is unnecessary


----------



## panitsos

dgraphics2009 said:


> Might be something wrong with your phone mate. I uploaded a screen shot of my 36 inch computer screen to my facebook page using this Rom about an hour ago.


 pictures i've had no problem with, its the videos i havent been able to upload with this rom


----------



## david617

DT, is there a way to get the CM t9 dialer on this rom? can it be included in future releases? 
I really liked it in other CM based roms.
Thx in advance


----------



## scrub175

2defmouze said:


> Saw someone else say they had that problem with VVM... honestly a couple weeks ago I just switched to using Google Voice and couldn't be happier. Takes a little time to set up correctly the first time, but much better than Verizon's VVM and its free as opposed to paying $3/month or whatever they were charging.


not to derail thread. I have used GV in the past. I tried to set it up today, but didn't have very good luck with it. I did some google searches for help with nothing specific that helped.


----------



## Shadows9909

jhankg said:


> Are most people leaving zram disabled?


Yeah but it is worth running especially if you multitask a lot. Helps free up ram and keep everything smooth. At the very least it won't hurt anything









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

scrub175 said:


> not to derail thread. I have used GV in the past. I tried to set it up today, but didn't have very good luck with it. I did some google searches for help with nothing specific that helped.


Yes, setting it up the first time was tricky, took me some time, but well worth it in the end once I got it right. I would try and walk you through it but I'm about to call it a night and honestly don't remember everything I had to do to get it working, lol. Keep at it though, so much better for VM!


----------



## Shadows9909

david617 said:


> DT, is there a way to get the CM t9 dialer on this rom? can it be included in future releases?
> I really liked it in other CM based roms.
> Thx in advance


You can use dialer one or go contacts. They are much faster and have a great UI and work on any rom. They are both t9. Dialer one is great if you don't want all the extra stuff that comes with go contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## michaelearth

What's the gpu clocked at in this rom?


----------



## droidth3ory

david617 said:


> DT, is there a way to get the CM t9 dialer on this rom? can it be included in future releases?
> I really liked it in other CM based roms.
> Thx in advance


It has always had it. There was a bit of a debacle with 2.2. 2.3 is going out to testers now.







And hey.. Go vote for AXI0M in the poll.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13908-poll-best-gnex-rom-features-performance-battery-all-around-stability/


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> It has always had it. There was a bit of a debacle with 2.2. 2.3 is going out to testers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hey.. Go vote for AXI0M in the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ound-stability/


Thank jesus... I don't know or care what t9 dialer is but I can't wait to stop seeing requests for it every 6 posts


----------



## CyDetrakD

Synaptic13 said:


> Mine works with long press
> 
> View attachment 13664
> 
> 
> One of runandhides mods
> 
> Sent from 3ORIZ3D GN3X


 Can you please post a link to that


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> It has always had it. There was a bit of a debacle with 2.2. 2.3 is going out to testers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hey.. Go vote for AXI0M in the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ound-stability/


I know it's a separate mod, but is there any way you could include LED notification customization in 2.3 or a future version? It'd be cool to be able to customize it straight from the ROM.


----------



## michaelkahl

I've been testing a ROM's a few days at a time. I've been through ARHD and now Bugless Beast. I look forward to 2.3 dropping, I'll make the jump to this ROM at that point  Hearing great things!


----------



## Synaptic13

CyDetrakD said:


> Can you please post a link to that


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12333-[MOD]-AXI0M-2.2-SoftKey-&-1%-Mods-62-and-counting-[12/30/11]

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## atleecs

I just enabled it and haven't noticed a difference. I benchmarked in Cf-bench and got like the same but don't know if it accounts for ram. I was just bored so I figured I'd try it out.

Talking about zram.


----------



## loudaccord

voted


----------



## scrub175

how to get GV VM to work on the nexus (if you get the setup error)... link https://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!category-topic/voice/getting-started--tips--tricks/lF-lfjODvhA

*DIRECTIONS:*
1. Find your activation code in the list below.​
2. Enter the first code exactly as written, as if you're dialing someone. Replace [GVnumber] with your GV phone number. For example, if your GV phone number is 203-555-1212, and your service is CellCom, then you would enter *682035551212.​
3. Press "Send" or "Talk" or "Enter" on your phone to dial that number.​
4. If multiple codes are given, repeat steps 2 & 3 for each code. THIS IS IMPORTANT.​
5. After following the steps above, try calling your mobile phone from another phone and leave a voicemail. The message should appear in your GV inbox!​
*Wireless Carrier or Network ---> Activation Code*

Verizon (CDMA network): *71[GVnumber] AND *90[GVnumber] AND *92[GVnumber]​


----------



## mustbepbs

Anyone else's gps not working correctly? It's saying I'm in Taiwan for some reason lol, I'm in new Hampshire.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

mustbepbs said:


> Anyone else's gps not working correctly? It's saying I'm in Taiwan for some reason lol, I'm in new Hampshire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I had it say I was in Paris when I was really in Connecticut

Screenshot of Foursquare attached

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEdit: this was on 2.1 a few days ago. Haven't had a GPS problem like that since then.It also might just be foursquare being weird since the app can be finicky at times


----------



## mustbepbs

TheWhiteBandito said:


> I had it say I was in Paris when I was really in Connecticut
> 
> Screenshot of Foursquare attached
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEdit: this was on 2.1 a few days ago. Haven't had a GPS problem like that since then.It also might just be foursquare being weird since the app can be finicky at times


I'm on 2.2 and apps like navigation and beautiful widgets think I'm in taiyuan lol. It's annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

mustbepbs said:


> I'm on 2.2 and apps like navigation and beautiful widgets think I'm in taiyuan lol. It's annoying.


No issues here.. Maps/navigation just fine, as is beautiful widgets. Did you do full wipes for 2.2?

Side note: DT are you going to stick auto-wiping in the scripts for 2.3? Please say yes, please say yes!


----------



## greenleaved

Link to rom in op is dead.


----------



## droidth3ory

Testers full.


----------



## mustbepbs

2defmouze said:


> No issues here.. Maps/navigation just fine, as is beautiful widgets. Did you do full wipes for 2.2?
> 
> Side note: DT are you going to stick auto-wiping in the scripts for 2.3? Please say yes, please say yes!


Yes I did 2 full wipes for 2.2 because I had a bad download the first time with the red underlines. I guess I'll wait for 2.3 to get it fixed, don't feel like wiping again if I'm just going to have to again shortly lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drawmonster

droidth3ory said:


> I need a few testers for 4.3. FULL WIPE. U NO Wipe, U NO Play. Hit me. my name at gmail. Only need a few.


Mailed ya.


----------



## ronnieruff

david617 said:


> yes.
> with 1gb of ram, zram is unnecessary


+100

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## niugnep

2defmouze said:


> Saw someone else say they had that problem with VVM... honestly a couple weeks ago I just switched to using Google Voice and couldn't be happier. Takes a little time to set up correctly the first time, but much better than Verizon's VVM and its free as opposed to paying $3/month or whatever they were charging.


I did the same, except I ported my phone number over to Google and use their text messaging too. Only downside is that I can't MMS yet, but not having to pay for text messaging and having full integration is pretty sweet.


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> I need a few testers for 4.3. FULL WIPE. U NO Wipe, U NO Play. Hit me. my name at gmail. Only need a few.


Mailed.


----------



## atleecs

droidth3ory said:


> I need a few testers for 4.3. FULL WIPE. U NO Wipe, U NO Play. Hit me. my name at gmail. Only need a few.


Yep, just sent an email. Awesome.


----------



## ryan

Also mailed ya, looking forward to the new build.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

Oh my 4.3 sounds exciting lol needs testers and has full wipe as a requirement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sophware

panitsos said:


> pictures i've had no problem with, its the videos i havent been able to upload with this rom


Just uploaded a vid. Worked fine. Good luck.


----------



## CyDetrakD

2defmouze said:


> Answering folks, and/or telling them where they can find the information they need is good and helpful.
> 
> Telling them to do searches/etc is a battle you are *never* going to win in a public forum.
> 
> Runandhide's modded bar lets you long-press search to open voice commands.


Strange enough that was the one giving me problems even after a 2nd full/wipe install will try another version I guess. I tried the blue bhrs with battery indicators and xoom ones still won't long press voice search guess I will try a different color. Just got done flashing the white one with bhrs and same thing. Are u guys enabling something that I am not aware of two full wipes and sevaral different mods long press brings up a keyboard and the search widget in top.


----------



## 2defmouze

CyDetrakD said:


> Strange enough that was the one giving me problems even after a 2nd full/wipe install will try another version I guess. I tried the blue bhrs with battery indicators and xoom ones still won't long press voice search guess I will try a different color.


From the bottom of the post... only available in blue and white right now, it says they have long-press enabled...


----------



## loudaccord

I've been using the blue for all of today and long press search works for me.


----------



## imneveral0ne

i dont think there is a single way i have tried to get ahold of you besides sending pidgeons. get ahold of me....


----------



## droidth3ory

Okay... 2.3 is out to testers. I'm going to let them play with it for the night. I will release it in the early AM. I am spent... LOL.

Tomorrow morning will be the first ever morning release. Lol.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... 2.3 is out to testers. I'm going to let them play with it for the night. I will release it in the early AM. I am spent... LOL.
> 
> Tomorrow morning will be the first ever morning release. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


EDIT: Never mind


----------



## mngdew

I was playing with the photo edit function and ran into this error message, "Unfortunately, the process com. google.android.gallery3d has stopped", when I tried to apply the face glow.
I didn't see anyone mentioning this particular issue. Is this an issue came with 4.0.3?


----------



## CyDetrakD

2defmouze said:


> From the bottom of the post... only available in blue and white right now, it says they have long-press enabled...


I appreciate the help feel like a noob flashing now on my gnex and thanking you on my xoom. A quick edit and the mod is right on the money. Everything is cleaner and works like a charm and it got rid of the pointless recent key. Man do I love the android dev community.


----------



## CyDetrakD

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... 2.3 is out to testers. I'm going to let them play with it for the night. I will release it in the early AM. I am spent... LOL.
> 
> Tomorrow morning will be the first ever morning release. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If we are coming from 2.2 is a full wipe required and I am looking forward to see what you've been cooking up for us hope you enjoyed my New Years rom appreciation donation for your killer work on the best rom ever.

By chance you wouldn't happen to own a 4g Xoom? I would love to rock your roms on my two Google Experience Devices.


----------



## datsyuk

What's the change log for 2.3?


----------



## 360razir

_Crapballs_! Was going to flash 2.2 and link is dead. Now see that 2.3 is in testing. Guess that means I will just have to get some sleep while anxiously awaiting the morning release.


----------



## imneveral0ne

anyone have a link to 2.2? trying to get ahold of the dev but he's busy!


----------



## inferno10681

imneveral0ne said:


> anyone have a link to 2.2? trying to get ahold of the dev but he's busy!


Search the thread - look at the second post specifically. There are like four mirrors there.


----------



## michaelearth

can somebody please answer me and tell me what the gpu ie clocked at in this from? Everyone seems to skip over my question lol


----------



## juancito80

Flashed with full wipes everything restored via Market I used TiBU for Amazon apps. Good so far. Seems faster than the version will should not mention.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ap4tor

michaelearth said:


> can somebody please answer me and tell me what the gpu ie clocked at in this from? Everyone seems to skip over my question lol


Try the kernel posts here for better luck. I Axi0m 2.2 uses the experimental 6 kernel. GPU is listed only as OC'ed in description.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13092-[kernel]-Leankernel:-Minimalistic-Kernel-(1.2.1,-1/1/12)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor

Both me and my bro changed to extended batteries and Axi0m 2.2 at about the same time. Now we can't do NFC. I don't know if it's the extended battery from VZW or the ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff

ap4tor said:


> Both me and my bro changed to extended batteries and Axi0m 2.2 at about the same time. Now we can't do NFC. I don't know if it's the extended battery from VZW or the battery


Battery would not cause it

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## magnus_ca

Anyone know where to get the CM9 T9 dialer?


----------



## Snow02

magnus_ca said:


> Anyone know where to get the CM9 T9 dialer?


http://db.tt/QPfrZpqD


----------



## krazie1

For the T9 DIALER

You can use the Flashable zip from this thread and see if it works. Its towards the bottom.

http://forum.xda-dev...985&postcount=1


----------



## geniusstatus

I have extended battery and axiom2.2 and NFC worked for me....google wallet at least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ihierbal

MisterEff said:


> Some people need to chill. I wanted to stick to the stock launcher for a while but I guess based on what you said it cannot be done there. I'll read up on Trebuchet and see if its worth it.


Trebuchet works, I'm using it on 2.2 because I like to only have 3 home screens.


----------



## mdbowman

Can anyone tell me what trebuchet does that nova doesn't? Nova totally rocks on this Rom!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## david617

geniusstatus said:


> I have extended battery and axiom2.2 and NFC worked for me....google wallet at least.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1
I have the same setup, and it works.


----------



## idle0095

I hear 2.3 is going to drop soon. wonder what the changes are?


----------



## KlugN

idle0095 said:


> I hear 2.3 is going to drop soon. wonder what the changes are?


So far 2.3 is the smoothest and fastest ROM yet. Absolutely no lag anywhere!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## salem

How about a new thread with the new release? With over 5200 posts, this thread is getting out of hand.


----------



## wideopn11

salem said:


> How about a new thread with the new release? With over 5200 posts, this thread is getting out of hand.


I agree, however, its not likely people will suddenly start reading. They will still ask the same questions over and over and ignore instructions, then cry about why this and that isn't working.


----------



## juancito80

On 2.3 got everything restored and extremely fast.... fastest build so far. Even the special effects on camcorder app is working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## redoregon

I could agree with that. Might cut back a little on the irritation from "I'm too lazy to read the thread" questions too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

juancito80 said:


> On 2.3 got everything restored and extremely fast.... fastest build so far. Even the special effects on camcorder app is working.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did he hand out test builds? I'd love to get a jump on my battery mods. Not a big deal tho. I can wait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Do text messages not vibrate on 2.2 for anyone else? I can get them to vibrate with light flow, but shouldn't they vibrate using stock vibrate function? My phone calls vibrate and everything works fine when sound is on.


----------



## ridobe

wideopn11 said:


> I agree, however, its not likely people will suddenly start reading. They will still ask the same questions over and over and ignore instructions, then cry about why this and that isn't working.


I don't get some people. If I were to go to a new ROM with say, 500 pages, without hesitation I read the OP, probably twice, then go back say, maybe 30 pages or so - at LEAST back to where the latest version dropped - before I even FLASH the damn thing.


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

wideopn11 said:


> I agree, however, its not likely people will suddenly start reading. They will still ask the same questions over and over and ignore instructions, then cry about why this and that isn't working.


I like the idea of a new post, but then again, the search feature on this forum is excellent. Sadly, many people have clue about using it....


----------



## Medix

Any testers on 2.3 having sound issues. I'm not getting sound out the speakers at all. After a full wipe everything restored without a hitch. I'm just wondering why there is no sound, not sure if due to me using IMO's latest experimental kernel.


----------



## antintyty

ridobe said:


> I don't get some people. If I were to go to a new ROM with say, 500 pages, without hesitation I read the OP, probably twice, then go back say, maybe 30 pages or so - at LEAST back to where the latest version dropped - before I even FLASH the damn thing.


i usually do the same thing. then read in the middle, toward the end of that thread...easy way to catch up...and if THAT fails...use the SEARCH feature that this awesome forum offers!!


----------



## Medix

Medix said:


> Any testers on 2.3 having sound issues. I'm not getting sound out the speakers at all. After a full wipe everything restored without a hitch. I'm just wondering why there is no sound, not sure if due to me using IMO's latest experimental kernel.


Nervermind just did a reboot and everything is back to normal.


----------



## idle0095

Awesome that 2.3 is coming along good. Did DT get his servers fixed for hosting the file? Whenever it goes live I can always mirror since Im the second post were all the other mirrors are.


----------



## ribbz22

Nice, pumped for this 2.3 release


----------



## dgraphics2009

What I would strongly suggest for everyone is to totally wipe your systems clean for this release and then install 2.3 because a lot of people weren't getting these problems with the NFC with 2.2. Also be careful when installing this over some other ROM. That could be a major culprit also.


----------



## GatorsUF

ridobe said:


> I don't get some people. If I were to go to a new ROM with say, 500 pages, without hesitation I read the OP, probably twice, then go back say, maybe 30 pages or so - at LEAST back to where the latest version dropped - before I even FLASH the damn thing.


I don't get people that insist on crying over seeing the same question all the time. Why can't we use this forum for what it is intended...to help eachother. Instead some insist on calling people out for asking "dumb" questions or god forbid the have multiple threads about similar topics.

IMO it takes more effort to complain about someone doing this than it does to either:
A: help them
B: Ignore it if it bothers you that much

I understand this post right here is a oxymoron in itself, but I just wanted to say it...I won't respond to anything beyond this as I don't want to ruin the vibe of this awesome thread/ROM


----------



## gonzlobo

GatorsUF said:


> I don't get people that insist on crying over seeing the same question all the time. Why can't we use this forum for what it is intended...to help eachother. Instead some insist on calling people out for asking "dumb" questions or god forbid the have multiple threads about similar topics.
> 
> IMO it takes more effort to complain about someone doing this than it does to either:
> A: help them
> B: Ignore it if it bothers you that much
> 
> I understand this post right here is a oxymoron in itself, but I just wanted to say it...I won't respond to anything beyond this as I don't want to ruin the vibe of this awesome thread/ROM


OK, you're selected to answer question #3, #14 & #50 each and every time it's asked.


----------



## dgraphics2009

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteQwill

The point of this forum is to help others. Who cares if a question was asked a billion times. Guess what? It will continue to be asked since there are so many people of different levels on this forum. A forum is just that, a place to discuss. Too many people are butt hurt by the fact that there are multiple questions on the same topic. Easy solution: contribute or ignore.

Far off topic...


----------



## inferno10681

NiteQwill said:


> The point of this forum is to help others. Who cares if a question was asked a billion times. Guess what? It will continue to be asked since there are so many people of different levels on this forum. A forum is just that, a place to discuss. Too many people are butt hurt by the fact that there are multiple questions on the same topic. Easy solution: contribute or ignore.
> 
> Far off topic...


I think the point is that people who are at a more basic level should, in theory, be trying to expand their knowledge of vital skills in development of ROMs, especially if they're following the releases of a custom ROM. Simply asking questions without doing any research (googling, or even searching the thread) doesn't expand any skill set except for being reliant on others. However, if the person with a question _does_ do research, they hone their ability to find answers out for themselves, making them less-reliant on others, and, in turn, increasing their knowledge of development concepts. So when people say that other people should search the thread before asking questions, I view it as more of an effort to help other people learn on their own, rather than someone just complaining about new people.

On another note, you guys are going to LOVE 2.3 - no lag, most bugs worked out, and overall freaking incredible. DT's really outdone himself.


----------



## wideopn11

NiteQwill said:


> The point of this forum is to help others. Who cares if a question was asked a billion times. Guess what? It will continue to be asked since there are so many people of different levels on this forum. A forum is just that, a place to discuss. Too many people are butt hurt by the fact that there are multiple questions on the same topic. Easy solution: contribute or ignore.
> 
> Far off topic...


I will agree with that forums are to help people, however, to be fair, THIS forum is for DEVELOPMENT. Redundant questions, lazy questions and crying for help because something isn't working (most likely from not following instructions) does not help with development. The general section should be used for all that nonsense. Ask a billion times in general, but try to keep development threads for actual, legitimate issues.


----------



## Lambduh

Is there a way to re-add the persistent search? I rather liked it. Trebuchet link is down, is there another way to flash the stock launcher or trebuchet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NiteQwill

wideopn11 said:


> I will agree with that forums are to help people, however, to be fair, THIS forum is for DEVELOPMENT. Redundant questions, lazy questions and crying for help because something isn't working (most likely from not following instructions) does not help with development. The general section should be used for all that nonsense. Ask a billion times in general, but try to keep development threads for actual, legitimate issues.


What constitutes a legitimate question? Slippery slope, indeed.


----------



## inferno10681

Lambduh said:


> Is there a way to re-add the persistent search? I rather liked it. Trebuchet link is down, is there another way to flash the stock launcher or trebuchet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do hope someone appreciates the irony of this post in relation to the two or three posts above it.

Anyway, yes, you can get the stock UI back - it's in the OP.

EDIT: Crap, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that link was down too. Persistent search is back in 2.3 - I didn't want to spoil it, but there you go.


----------



## MrKleen

inferno10681 said:


> On another note, you guys are going to LOVE 2.3 - no lag, most bugs worked out, and overall freaking incredible. DT's really outdone himself.


Heck... I thought he outdid himself with 2.2. So I guess that means I am really looking forward to 2.3!


----------



## sprovo

I thought DT said were gonna have some time with this ROM . Oh well I love flashing newer and faster things. Even tho I thought it couldn't get much better .great work DT


----------



## Medix

inferno10681 said:


> I do hope someone appreciates the irony of this post in relation to the two or three posts above it.
> 
> Anyway, yes, you can get the stock UI back - it's in the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Crap, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that link was down too. Persistent search is back in 2.3 - I didn't want to spoil it, but there you go.


I didn't want to be the spoiler either, but would like to have the option of removing it. I really enjoyed the extra real estate without it.


----------



## BalinorTx

juancito80 said:


> On 2.3 got everything restored and extremely fast.... fastest build so far. Even the special effects on camcorder app is working.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is great news... what version of the LKernel comes with v2.3 ?


----------



## Lambduh

Thanks...looking forward to the next release!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sincerity

on 2.2....anybody else's facebook timeline not want to update? didn't tibu this time either....reinstalled it, cleared data etc. and no avail...it will refresh one time...but then hours later the newest post will be from 9 hours ago or whatever. Any ideas?


----------



## droidth3ory

sprovo said:


> I thought DT said were gonna have some time with this ROM . Oh well I love flashing newer and faster things. Even tho I thought it couldn't get much better .great work DT


It was supposed to be, but between the server debacle, no wiping, and other misc nonsense... I would be a bastard to leave you guys for a week on that POS. I am working on my Toolbox and Mod box so I can implement them in the Solid base, But I want the base to be what it should be... Bad tushy and Solid.


----------



## euphoriq

I thought we were supposed to see an AM release for the first time DT?


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> It was supposed to be, but between the server debacle, no wiping, and other misc nonsense... I would be a bastard to leave you guys for a week on that POS. I am working on my Toolbox and Mod box so I can implement them in the Solid base, But I want the base to be what it should be... Bad tushy and Solid.


Suggestions/choices...
1. Make the scripts wipe the poop out of the phone, automatically, no choice.
2. Change OP instructions to say people MUST wipe no matter what, and if they don't they are NOT allowed to complain or ask anything.
3. Make the download links instead lead to a quiz on the OP... you must answer each question correctly and click a checkbox confirming you understand you must wipe or can't Female Dog, or you don't get the download link.

Just spitballin


----------



## dsumner

inferno10681 said:


> I think the point is that people who are at a more basic level should, in theory, be trying to expand their knowledge of vital skills in development of ROMs, especially if they're following the releases of a custom ROM. Simply asking questions without doing any research (googling, or even searching the thread) doesn't expand any skill set except for being reliant on others. However, if the person with a question _does_ do research, they hone their ability to find answers out for themselves, making them less-reliant on others, and, in turn, increasing their knowledge of development concepts. So when people say that other people should search the thread before asking questions, I view it as more of an effort to help other people learn on their own, rather than someone just complaining about new people. On another note, you guys are going to LOVE 2.3 - no lag, most bugs worked out, and overall freaking incredible. DT's really outdone himself.


It's teaching the person to fish as opposed to giving them a fish. . .


----------



## juancito80

On 2.3 base just got to work no 4G have 3G it may be my area....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hadoukyuu

2defmouze said:


> Suggestions/choices...
> 1. Make the scripts wipe the poop out of the phone, automatically, no choice.
> 2. Change OP instructions to say people MUST wipe no matter what, and if they don't they are NOT allowed to complain or ask anything.
> 3. Make the download links instead lead to a quiz on the OP... you must answer each question correctly and click a checkbox confirming you understand you must wipe or can't Female Dog, or you don't get the download link.
> 
> Just spitballin


Genius!


----------



## rohdawg

2defmouze said:


> Suggestions/choices...
> 2. Change OP instructions to say people MUST wipe no matter what, and if they don't they are NOT allowed to complain or ask anything.


YUP! Flashing over things is the easy, sloppy way out. Leads to problems even if the dev has good intentions and is trying to keep things easy for the end user. It just prevents inevitable problems.


----------



## Medix

juancito80 said:


> On 2.3 base just got to work no 4G have 3G it may be my area....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Must be your area i get fast lock when switching between wifi and 4g. Also GPS gets super fast lock as well.


----------



## redoregon

Medix said:


> I didn't want to be the spoiler either, but would like to have the option of removing it. I really enjoyed the extra real estate without it.


+ 1 no doubt. A toggle would be great, make both sides happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

Medix said:


> Must be your area i get fast lock when switching between wifi and 4g. Also GPS gets super fast lock as well.


That's what I figured cause when I left the house 3G kicked in right away....









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

euphoriq said:


> Suggestions/choices...
> 1. Make the scripts wipe the poop out of the phone, automatically, no choice.
> 
> Just spitballin


I would... but it is too hit and miss with the GNEX, 3 out of 5 times it wiped the entire Internal storage. LOL I take the time to build them, wipe and test them... If people can't wipe until the base, system, and google services get worked out... I don't know what to say. Considering that testing with WIPE and proven that a Wipe is Vital when major system changes are made.


----------



## euphoriq

droidth3ory said:


> I still have 5 mins for it to be AM. LOL I am uploading now, I flashed the final this morning and I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would... but it is too hit and miss with the GNEX, 3 out of 5 times it wiped the entire Internal storage. LOL I take the time to build them, wipe and test them... If people can't wipe until the base, system, and google services get worked out... I don't know what to say. Considering that testing with WIPE and proven that a Wipe is Vital when major system changes are made.


Ooooohhh just missed it!


----------



## Medix

droidth3ory said:


> I still have 5 mins for it to be AM. LOL I am uploading now, I flashed the final this morning and I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would... but it is too hit and miss with the GNEX, 3 out of 5 times it wiped the entire Internal storage. LOL I take the time to build them, wipe and test them... If people can't wipe until the base, system, and google services get worked out... I don't know what to say. Considering that testing with WIPE and proven that a Wipe is Vital when major system changes are made.


Theory is this different from the 2.3 version we tested last night? Can't wait to give this ROM thorough run through.


----------



## mfish123

gschaefer612 said:


> I did complete wipe of , system,delvick, and cache installed fresh 2.2 and my wifi/3g4g signal indicators are light grey and dark grey instead of blue, can I fix that somehow?!


+1 have same behavior here on 2.2 official but it's intermittent. I did a full wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Medix said:


> Theory is this different from the 2.3 version we tested last night? Can't wait to give this ROM thorough run through.


It is... This is no the full build, along with fixes for the testing feedback. ATTN: TESTERS. You can SAVE you Data, Wipe Cache, Dalvik and Format System ONLY (If you Choose).


----------



## igotgame

I find it weird that I actually use more battery on WiFi than I do when I am using 3G (no 4G here). Not sure how that's possible, but it's the case.


----------



## yoyoche

droidth3ory said:


> I still have 5 mins for it to be AM. LOL I am uploading now, I flashed the final this morning and I like it.


What a Machine!


----------



## euphoriq

One thing i hope is fixed is the settings button in the pulldown menu is not centered in 2.2.. it is to the left right next to the date and it bugs me to no end


----------



## idle0095

DT is back. Nice to see you.


----------



## suburban78

euphoriq said:


> One thing i hope is fixed is the settings button in the pulldown menu is not centered in 2.2.. it is to the left right next to the date and it bugs me to no end


Now that's funny! I thought I was just being obsessive compulsive..


----------



## redoregon

I'm looking forward to the 4G toggle coming up in CM, that would make things perfect. I live riiiight on the edge of 4G, so at home I go 3G, anywhere else 4G. Pain to go all the way into the settings to change.


----------



## 360razir

F5 F5 F5 F5 (OK, kidding....sorta).


----------



## droidth3ory

GET IT... READ THE OP, U NO WIPE, U NO GET TO POST.









ENJOY AND REPORT!!


----------



## Medix

droidth3ory said:


> GET IT... READ THE OP, U NO WIPE, U NO GET TO POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY AND REPORT!!


Is it me or is the DL not working for other people also?


----------



## sebastaloha

Bad DL link?


----------



## toxa24

Download isn't working for me, I get a text file


----------



## droidth3ory

Clear your caches... Old stuff from the site may be causing issues


----------



## Luckyrice

Did you manage to figure out what was wrong with the Multitouch with the 3d game Th3ory?


----------



## Luckyrice

Btw, Link does not work. It downloads a blank txt file


----------



## wideopn11

droidth3ory said:


> Clear your caches... Old stuff from the site may be causing issues


Dont think thats it since this is the first time to site from my work pc. Do we need to be registered on your site to download?


----------



## toxa24

Cleared the cache, and this is the message I get from your site:

* This is somewhat embarrassing, isn't it?*

It seems we can't find what you're looking for. Perhaps searching, or one of the links below, can help.


----------



## vin2win

Link not working...bringing up a download txt. file


----------



## pbj420

keeps saying dl not found on this server

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamez14

Cleared my browser cache. Download in progress!


----------



## Budwizer

The link is messed up if you notice in your URL bar in your browser. I was able to use the following:

http://@th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip


----------



## 2defmouze

Budwizer said:


> The link is messed up if you notice in your URL bar in your browser. I was able to use the following:
> 
> http://@th3oryrom.co...LD_SIGNED_1.zip


Lol beat me to it.. discovered the same thing


----------



## Medix

Budwizer said:


> The link is messed up if you notice in your URL bar in your browser. I was able to use the following:
> 
> http://@th3oryrom.co...LD_SIGNED_1.zip


Thank you very much sir! DLing as i type.


----------



## pbj420

Getting 404 not found on that server

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ITS Fixed. New setup.


----------



## MFD00M

Budwizer said:


> The link is messed up if you notice in your URL bar in your browser. I was able to use the following:
> 
> http://@th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip


Thanks


----------



## euphoriq

Any word if the settings button in the pulldown menu is centered now?


----------



## suburban78

Downloading now!


----------



## suburban78

euphoriq said:


> Any word if the settings button in the pulldown menu is centered now?


Yes please.. Anything..


----------



## suburban78

Almost got it...


----------



## noah

Downloading now. Can't wait. Thx DT


----------



## dspcap

inferno10681 said:


> I can confirm Android Wifi Tether works with this ROM.
> 
> Also, if you enable the WifiAP toggle on the notification power widget in the CyanogenMod Settings and click that, it skips the Verizon provisioning check, letting you use the native Wifi AP for freeeeeeeeeeeeeee (that's stealing though, who would do that?).
> 
> EDIT for butt-coverage: All the information about the WifiAP toggle is provided in earlier posts in this thread - I'm just relaying information and confirming that it works.


Does anyone know about what page most of this is discussed? I searched for a while, but 500 pages is a lot


----------



## suburban78

Flashing...


----------



## JustDavid

Booting 2.3 now
New(ish) boot animation:
Flashes Axi0m between cycles


----------



## Shadows9909

Do we need to wipe coming from 2.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Luckyrice

Has any Dev figured out why the multitouch issue happens yet? It's very frustrating, it makes playing any 3D games unplayable. Even after turning the screen on and off, it doesn't fix it for more than a couple of seconds. Any idea what bug causes this?


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol New Boot Animation (subliminal)... I get it...









AND YES WIPE EVERYTHING...

AND The settings button was never centered to ppl asking about it..


----------



## quinolin

Shadows9909 said:


> Do we need to wipe coming from 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


From the download page:
"*WIPE EVERYTHING TO INSTALL V2.3, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO... EXPECT ISSUES."*


----------



## Luckyrice

Shadows9909 said:


> Do we need to wipe coming from 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


YES, use titanium backup to do a back up of all apps and/or system files. Then do a system format, cache clear, and dalvik clear.


----------



## Shadows9909

quinolin said:


> From the download page:
> "*WIPE EVERYTHING TO INSTALL V2.3, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO... EXPECT ISSUES."*


Definitely didnt see that. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## suburban78

BOOTING... BUTTER BABY! Thanks for all the hard work. This ROM ROCKS!


----------



## euphoriq

2defmouze said:


> Lol New Boot Animation (subliminal)... I get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES WIPE EVERYTHING...
> 
> AND The settings button was never centered to ppl asking about it..


It is in stock


----------



## drawmonster

Anyone got a working link for 2.3?


----------



## Droidx316

Link doesn't seem to work.i cleared cache and even used those other links those 2 guys put up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

Mirror if needed, the download was pretty fast though.

http://www.mediafire...LD_SIGNED_1.zip

MD5: 7d809960ca1f46adfc8bf15dacf9622d


----------



## dnewbrough

Droidx316 said:


> Link doesn't seem to work.i cleared cache and even used those other links those 2 guys put up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same for me


----------



## drawmonster

wideopn11 said:


> Mirror if needed, the download was pretty fast though.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...LD_SIGNED_1.zip


Thanks!!


----------



## Jiibus

The download link isn't working for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## damird1984

Same here, cleared everything in the browser, and still no working link...


----------



## JustDavid

http://th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip


----------



## damird1984

wideopn11 said:


> Mirror if needed, the download was pretty fast though.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...LD_SIGNED_1.zip
> 
> MD5: 7d809960ca1f46adfc8bf15dacf9622d


Works


----------



## droidth3ory

I tested the link from 3 computers and my phone. All working.










Flush the DNS. The site is a transfer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

Here's a dropbox mirror! Uploaded by me [Link removed due to too much traffic]


----------



## damird1984

droidth3ory said:


> I tested the link from 3 computers and my phone. All working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flush the DNS. The site is a transfer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seems like that the demand for your latest and greatest is bogging the servers down ;-)


----------



## Jiibus

droidth3ory said:


> I tested the link from 3 computers and my phone. All working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flush the DNS. The site is a transfer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Still not working for me on any device I try lol. I got one of the mirrors though. THanks a bunch!


----------



## 2defmouze

DT did you mean to leave Dev Tools apk in there? Never seen it before.. just curious









EDIT: Also I'm all booted up and almost through restore.. seems wicked smooth so far man great work as usual!


----------



## almostghosts

TheWhiteBandito said:


> Here's a dropbox mirror! Uploaded by me http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3603055/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki thank you!


----------



## wideopn11

Mirrors if needed,

http://www.mediafire.com/file/bt7bb14mmavqjcz/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/file/c6psr8rb93ilyle/AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1(1).zip

MD5: 7d809960ca1f46adfc8bf15dacf9622d


----------



## jhuntdog

droidth3ory said:


> I tested the link from 3 computers and my phone. All working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flush the DNS. The site is a transfer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, Th3ry. Links work great after dns flush and reboot. Oh, and thanks for the ROM too!


----------



## idle0095

Mirrors are in the second post everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> DT did you mean to leave Dev Tools apk in there? Never seen it before.. just curious
> 
> EDIT: Also I'm all booted up and almost through restore.. seems wicked smooth so far man great work as usual!


No I did not. Lol. Won't hurt though, just forgot to pull them.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty

DT, your links for the wallpapers in the OP are dead....fyi.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Need to wipe data coming from 2.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Soapinmouth said:


> Need to wipe data coming from 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


*WIPE EVERYTHING TO INSTALL V2.3, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO... EXPECT ISSUES.*


----------



## houseboatwayne

Anyone have a good link for 4 by 5 mod?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

houseboatwayne said:


> Anyone have a good link for 4 by 5 mod?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What do you mean a good link?


----------



## droidth3ory

antintyty said:


> Anyone have a good link for 4 by 5 mod?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


In RunAndHide's Thread. Link is in the OP.


----------



## KlugN

DT you should change the name of this ROM from AXI0M to WIPE YOUR SH*T BEFORE EVERY FLASH.

Or maybe you shouldn't... It's lengthy, and sadly, people will still probably ask if they need to wipe first.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## mustbepbs

Ugh it's still saying im in Taiyuan lol. I totally wiped everything again coming from 2.2 (had this issue there too). It says I'm in Taiyuan on Beautiful Widgets and Navigation. It'll do it on Maps as well until it picks up my GPS signal. Any idea why?


----------



## AlpineM3

So how ya'll liking 2.3? Any thoughts or comments for those still downloading the file?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BalinorTx

HA, was unable to download the ROM from the phone using the stock browser, so HAD to download to my Macbook, but since I did that I did a MD5 check on the file, and verified it... then transfered to my phone (via usb)... restoring now...

good to see DT asking us to trust him but Verify the download, AND to do a FULL wipe.

Nice touch DT...


----------



## droidth3ory

mustbepbs said:


> Ugh it's still saying im in Taiyuan lol. I totally wiped everything again coming from 2.2 (had this issue there too). It says I'm in Taiyuan on Beautiful Widgets and Navigation. It'll do it on Maps as well until it picks up my GPS signal. Any idea why?


LOL, Never seen that. make sure Allow Mock Locations isn't checked. Settings/Developer Options


----------



## ap4tor

Lambduh said:


> Is there a way to re-add the persistent search? I rather liked it. Trebuchet link is down, is there another way to flash the stock launcher or trebuchet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


After all the bitching about not searching you ask this?

Go back ten pages or so or look at OP and flash trebuchet or find Nova launcher. These are alternative launchers that have the feature you seek. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

droidth3ory said:


> LOL, Never seen that. make sure Allow Mock Locations isn't checked. Settings/Developer Options


Me either smh. Also, that option isn't checked. If I force GPS on Beautiful Widgets it fixes it, but that'll hamper battery life over time.


----------



## euphoriq

I'm experiencing a bit of lag while swiping through homescreens even with wallpaper scrolling off on this new rom. I havent messed with setcpu or anything yet. Anyone else?


----------



## droidth3ory

Adding the Modded Launcher2 to the OP. No Search Bar, 4x5 Workspace.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OOHhhhhh!!! Downloading 2.3 now, should the NFC issue be fixed Theory?


----------



## 360razir

Are all the keys mods OK from runandhide05 on 2.3?


----------



## jspradling7

mustbepbs said:


> Me either smh. Also, that option isn't checked. If I force GPS on Beautiful Widgets it fixes it, but that'll hamper battery life over time.


Have ya'll tried that FasterFix app? Sorry if I missed it being mentioned earlier. I really am trying to keep up with the blazing post rate. : )


----------



## mustbepbs

I can't believe nobody else is having this problem lol. It wasn't like this when I first got it, and since I've gotten it I have already done about 5 total wipes. Totally odd.. I've tried uninstalling BW and wiping all known data and it still does it. Navigation also does it right off the bat till I open Maps, and then it behaves.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys this is downloading now, the second it's done (even before I flash it) I'll get a mirror up, put it in the OP Theory?


----------



## skiddingus

cvbcbcmv said:


> OOHhhhhh!!! Downloading 2.3 now, should the NFC issue be fixed Theory?


I didn't know there was a problem with NFC. NFC on 2.2 worked fine to buy my lunch at McDonalds today. Thanks Google!


----------



## wideopn11

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys this is downloading now, the second it's done (even before I flash it) I'll get a mirror up, put it in the OP Theory?


Already 3 mirrors, welcome to the party. lol


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mirror uploading now.


----------



## droidaho

Soapinmouth said:


> Need to wipe data coming from 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


C'MON MAN!!
"*WIPE EVERYTHING TO INSTALL V2.3, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO... EXPECT ISSUES*"


----------



## cvbcbcmv

No, you don't need to wipe everything. If you hate puppies and enjoy slitting their throats while they die, you're welcoem to not wipe anything, but only then.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

The 30 millionth mirror! http://www.multiupload.com/MM00PJW82A


----------



## vin2win

Need anyones help on this....been running into this issue since v2.2 ....now its happening again on V2.3 .... I know how to flash and wipe my full data everytime, but I keep getting this message whenever I tried to load any version of Axiom:

Assert. Failed: get prop ("to.product.device") = "toro" 11 get prop("ro.build.product") = "Toro" E: Error in /sdcard/axiom_v2.3_LKEXP_Mac_build_signed_1.zip (status 7) installation aborted.

Does anyone know what what I can try differently? Thanks, really want to use this ROM but can never get passed this message right after I hit install in CWM.


----------



## wideopn11

vin2win said:


> Need anyones help on this....been running into this issue since v2.2 ....now its happening again on V2.3 .... I know how to flash and wipe my full data everytime, but I keep getting this message whenever I tried to load any version of Axiom:
> 
> Assert. Failed: get prop ("to.product.device") = "toro" 11 get prop("ro.build.product") = "Toro" E: Error in /sdcard/axiom_v2.3_LKEXP_Mac_build_signed_1.zip (status 7) installation aborted.
> 
> Does anyone know what what I can try differently? Thanks, really want to use this ROM but can never get passed this message right after I hit install in CWM.


I would redo your recovery. Might be issue.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

vin2win said:


> Need anyones help on this....been running into this issue since v2.2 ....now its happening again on V2.3 .... I know how to flash and wipe my full data everytime, but I keep getting this message whenever I tried to load any version of Axiom:
> 
> Assert. Failed: get prop ("to.product.device") = "toro" 11 get prop("ro.build.product") = "Toro" E: Error in /sdcard/axiom_v2.3_LKEXP_Mac_build_signed_1.zip (status 7) installation aborted.
> 
> Does anyone know what what I can try differently? Thanks, really want to use this ROM but can never get passed this message right after I hit install in CWM.


I'm pretty sure I used to get something similar to that. Go into rom manager and flash clockwork recovery, not a custom one just the one right at the top, I know you already have it, just try it.

If I helped please hit teh thanks button


----------



## vin2win

wideopn11 said:


> I would redo your recovery. Might be issue.


I thought about that too... even though it works on other ROMS, like right now Im running Android Revolution because I couldnt load this ROM.....do you think that could still be the issue?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

vin2win said:


> I thought about that too... even though it works on other ROMS, like right now Im running Android Revolution because I couldnt load this ROM.....do you think that could still be the issue?


Yes, it worked for me on all 4.0.2's and 4.0.3 brought the issue, flash CWM in Rom Manager, it shoudl fix it.


----------



## idle0095

Added all the mirrors everyone to the second post for easy finding. Page 1 Post 2.


----------



## dvation

vin2win said:


> Need anyones help on this....been running into this issue since v2.2 ....now its happening again on V2.3 .... I know how to flash and wipe my full data everytime, but I keep getting this message whenever I tried to load any version of Axiom:
> 
> Assert. Failed: get prop ("to.product.device") = "toro" 11 get prop("ro.build.product") = "Toro" E: Error in /sdcard/axiom_v2.3_LKEXP_Mac_build_signed_1.zip (status 7) installation aborted.
> 
> Does anyone know what what I can try differently? Thanks, really want to use this ROM but can never get passed this message right after I hit install in CWM.


Fire up rom manager and reflash CWM


----------



## dspcap

droidth3ory said:


> Adding the Modded Launcher2 to the OP. No Search Bar, 4x5 Workspace.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I must be one of the only people that like 5x5 workspace, I am the only one that asks.


----------



## martyotaku

wallet not working for me also verizon apps(voicemail) are not working ....anyone else?
other wise all ok so far


----------



## antintyty

why is that pesky "roaming indicator off" still on my lock screen and notification bar?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

What are y'all running for voltages?


----------



## reverepats

dspcap said:


> I must be one of the only people that like 5x5 workspace, I am the only one that asks.


Nope yur not left out buddy LOL....I love that grid...Using it right now....Well actually i lied. Im using 5x4 right now


----------



## droidth3ory

Links to walls and Modded Launcher are in the OP>


----------



## beehiveblack

Im surprised you haven't implemented the device nuke on install, D...

Downloading now.


----------



## RammiKan

Is anyone else having problems downloading the 2.3 file? I have tried downloading it 6 times now and it always randomly stops like it is done but when i check file size it is a different size every time, none of which were ever over 100mb so its not even close. Tried different browsers and same result. I havent tried any other mirrors just the original in the OP. Ideas?


----------



## MrKleen

Thank you for giving us the link to the modded launcher with full workspace.

I do NOT want that stupid search bar wasting space at the top of all the screens. I guess everyone who wanted to keep no search bar should have spoke up.

I don't know why anyone wants or needs it.


----------



## Pleirosei

I can't download the update from my phone. Can someone post a mirror?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

RammiKan said:


> Is anyone else having problems downloading the 2.3 file? I have tried downloading it 6 times now and it always randomly stops like it is done but when i check file size it is a different size every time, none of which were ever over 100mb so its not even close. Tried different browsers and same result. I havent tried any other mirrors just the original in the OP. Ideas?


Try a mirror...


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Pleirosei said:


> I can't download the update from my phone. Can someone post a mirror?


http://www.multiupload.com/MM00PJW82A

Please hit ta thanks button.


----------



## MrKleen

cvbcbcmv said:


> http://www.multiupload.com/MM00PJW82A
> 
> Please hit ta thanks button.


Thank you, but I gave up on this... it said it would take 2 hours to download...


----------



## RammiKan

cvbcbcmv said:


> http://www.multiupload.com/MM00PJW82A
> 
> Please hit ta thanks button.


2 hr d/l ouch....I'll give it a shot.

Hit the thanks though.


----------



## NvrEnough

Running great

Thanks much


----------



## droidaho

RammiKan said:


> Is anyone else having problems downloading the 2.3 file? I have tried downloading it 6 times now and it always randomly stops like it is done but when i check file size it is a different size every time, none of which were ever over 100mb so its not even close. Tried different browsers and same result. I havent tried any other mirrors just the original in the OP. Ideas?


Yes, I tried 3 times from the original DL link and got the same result. Grabbed one of the mirrors and it worked 1st try and MD5 matched up. Flashing now.


----------



## 360razir

Can anybody please try and load the "Microbes" Live Wallpaper and see if it comes up and can be set? It does not load for me and the message on the screen is stuck at "Loading live wallpaper". I can load "Nexus" just fine, however. Thanks.


----------



## tommy

any word on when we will have an exchange hack?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

360razir said:


> Can anybody please try and load the "Microbes" Live Wallpaper and see if it comes up and can be set? It does not load for me and the message on the screen is stuck at "Loading live wallpaper". I can load "Nexus" just fine, however. Thanks.


 yup same here


----------



## droidth3ory

tommy said:


> any word on when we will have an exchange hack?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Give me 30.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

just downloaded and restoring backup of apps and data using mybackupro. The default launcher changes but alteast we have options can't wait till your toolbox comes out for this amazing rom.


----------



## 2defmouze

360razir said:


> Can anybody please try and load the "Microbes" Live Wallpaper and see if it comes up and can be set? It does not load for me and the message on the screen is stuck at "Loading live wallpaper". I can load "Nexus" just fine, however. Thanks.


Hmm.. seems like your right...all the other ones load up too but not microbes.. oh well *shrugs*

And here I felt like being nice so I threw up another mirror in case anyone still needs, feel free to put it in post 1 or 2 or whatever, I don't need credit I don't even know how long sendspace keeps it live for, but just so peeps have something... http://www.sendspace.com/file/aiw070


----------



## gotwillk

just wondering, why is the experimental kernel used instead of the stable one?


----------



## dnewbrough

has anyone tried flashing the HON3YCR3AM theme, does it still work?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Theory, nfc tags are not working on 2.3, please fix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theory, nfc tags are not working on 2.3, please fix
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## euphoriq

No help for us OCD folk who want to center the setting button in the pulldown menu?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> LOL


What?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

Lol? Wallet not working?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## euphoriq

martyotaku said:


> Lol? Wallet not working?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


works for me


----------



## Clifton23

I am curious... What is the Exchange Hack?

I used exchange on 2.2 no problems. I tried searching for what exactly the exchange hack does but didn't find any info.


----------



## droidth3ory

martyotaku said:


> Lol? Wallet not working?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No reason is shouldn't if you wiped and didn't restore old data.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

Hmmmmm did a full wipe?? Worked fine before....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 360razir

Wallet loads just fine for me. Obviously I haven't actually tried to use it yet, but at least it loads my default card (and I get an email stating so immediately after activating it).


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> No reason is shouldn't if you wiped and didn't restore old data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did a full wipe and nfc tags are not working, I didn't restore old data. Once again, worked on 2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## steeeler

dnewbrough said:


> has anyone tried flashing the HON3YCR3AM theme, does it still work?




Yea I tried it and it didnt work. I guess he needs to tweak it for this rom.

Runandhide's 3 button soft key mod worked though.


----------



## gotwillk

so the new boot animation is that quick flash of the word "axiom"?


----------



## gbdesai

Clifton23 said:


> I am curious... What is the Exchange Hack?
> 
> I used exchange on 2.2 no problems. I tried searching for what exactly the exchange hack does but didn't find any info.


Allows you to bypass any security policies applied by admin. Wasn't working in 2.2 caused Exchange to not work at all. Haven't tried on 2.3 yet...


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Is it not possible to download the new update from the phone? I keep clicking download but nothing happens

Galaxy Nexus 
twitter = @jtgr6


----------



## Clifton23

oh.. i see.

Well I am the admin, so cool I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Athorax

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Is it not possible to download the new update from the phone? I keep clicking download but nothing happens
> 
> Galaxy Nexus
> twitter = @jtgr6


Yea it doesn't seem to work from the stock browser


----------



## terryharrison

MrKleen said:


> Thank you for giving us the link to the modded launcher with full workspace.
> 
> I do NOT want that stupid search bar wasting space at the top of all the screens. I guess everyone who wanted to keep no search bar should have spoke up.
> 
> I don't know why anyone wants or needs it.


I'm with you. Thanks DT for giving us the mod to get the 4x5 with no search bar.


----------



## ArXane

I can confirm, none of my NFC tags are working. Bummer.


----------



## Athorax

I'm getting like 8 kB/s on the download lol


----------



## yoyoche

MrKleen said:


> Thank you for giving us the link to the modded launcher with full workspace.
> 
> I do NOT want that stupid search bar wasting space at the top of all the screens. I guess everyone who wanted to keep no search bar should have spoke up.
> 
> I don't know why anyone wants or needs it.


+1 but no comment


----------



## Scadilla

guitardedhero said:


> I have this same exact problem. Vzw visual voicemail app still not working today either.


I just installed 2.2 today and then jumped to 2.3 did a wipe and format, but I still cannot get VZW Visual Voicemail working either. When I launch it keeps spinning and spinning saying checking account status, I know I have the feature enabled on my account. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KlugN

Anyone have the correct file size for official 2.3?


----------



## skiddingus

MrKleen said:


> Thank you for giving us the link to the modded launcher with full workspace.
> 
> I do NOT want that stupid search bar wasting space at the top of all the screens. I guess everyone who wanted to keep no search bar should have spoke up.
> 
> I don't know why anyone wants or needs it.


+1
If someone want the search bar, just download Google search and add the widget.


----------



## KlugN

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Is it not possible to download the new update from the phone? I keep clicking download but nothing happens
> 
> Galaxy Nexus
> twitter = @jtgr6


I tried 4 browsers including stock.. You'll have to use a mirror from the 2nd post.


----------



## igotgame

Auto brightness busted again?


----------



## trueagle

modded launcher link dead?


----------



## tommy

droidth3ory said:


> Give me 30.
> 
> You day man!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

martyotaku said:


> wallet not working for me also verizon apps(voicemail) are not working ....anyone else? other wise all ok so far


Working fine for me.


----------



## droidth3ory

skiddingus said:


> +1
> If someone want the search bar, just download Google search and add the widget.


The Search bar is default ... If you don't want it the modded launcher fixes that.

Looks like the release crippled the server again. Getting it fixed.


----------



## CDuke619

terryharrison said:


> I'm with you. Thanks DT for giving us the mod to get the 4x5 with no search bar.


Me too. Glad to have no search bar. I never use it rather have that space for apps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

igotgame said:


> Auto brightness busted again?


Wasn't busted before?


----------



## dnewbrough

Can someone put up a link for the modded laucher? Ive cleared cache, flushed dns rebooted tried different browsers, none of the links from DT work for me.


----------



## tdiebold

The last two updates, 2.2 and 2.3, have made it to where some of my purchased apps are no longer showing in the market. Is there a way I can fix this? And please don't just say Titanium Backup.

Thanks for all the hard work, other than the above problem, this rom just keeps on getting better and better


----------



## droidaho

Hey droidth3ory, I've said thanks before but I have to add that you are easily one of the most patient devs I've seen in the Android Community. I won't judge some of the "comments" and "requests" here but you handle them exceptionally well. It is refreshing to see and no doubt requires some serious patience.

You are busting out ROM updates left and right. I guess sometimes the way people frame their questions and/or bug reports seems a bit ungrateful, at least in written text.

Thanks for your persistence, expertise, and patience! The Android community could use more like you.


----------



## droidth3ory

Exchange HACK is in the OP. Let me know. Wipe Cache and Dalvik.


----------



## igotgame

dvation said:


> Wasn't busted before?


It worked on 2.2


----------



## droidth3ory

dnewbrough said:


> Can someone put up a link for the modded laucher? Ive cleared cache, flushed dns rebooted tried different browsers, none of the links from DT work for me.


Just flushed some things out. IP population is still working out. Clear again and reboot. Everything should be good


----------



## dnewbrough

droidth3ory said:


> Exchange HACK is in the OP. Let me know. Wipe Cache and Dalvik.


does this need to be applied before or after the account is added or does it matter?


----------



## droidth3ory

dnewbrough said:


> does this need to be applied before or after the account is added or does it matter?


Shouldn't be a issue either way. Just Wipe Cache and Dalvik.


----------



## jesssiii

Thanks DT! I tried a few other ROM's over the weekend. Most were okay, but none came close to yours imo. One in particular had some great built in mods I liked, but when someone on that thread told everyone to go vote for that ROM... I went and voted for Axiom.

I'm a pretty die hard CyanogenMod fanatic, so I'll be leaving once the official CM9 rolls out. But by then, who knows. You've already spoiled me for any other rom out there right now! Thanks again.


----------



## igotgame

When I set it to vibrate, my text messages still don't vibrate, but calls do. Is light flow causing this you think?

I know I can set this in light flow... just curious why stock vibrate isn't working


----------



## CDuke619

Hey DT do you recommend flashing the 4.03 leaked radios with your rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MrKleen

CDuke619 said:


> Hey DT do you recommend flashing the 4.03 leaked radios with your rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, I've been using them for a while


----------



## CDuke619

MrKleen said:


> Yes, I've been using them for a while


What kind of results did you notice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm T

Anyone ever figure out how to get Visual Voicemail or the my verizon data widget?


----------



## martyotaku

Storm T said:


> Anyone ever figure out how to get Visual Voicemail or the my verizon data widget?


 i got the same problem


----------



## blackngray70

*
droidth3ory is your servers still down? I can't download any mods or wallpapers. Keep getting 404 error.*


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

droidth3ory, just a heads up. I tried twice to download 2.3 from your link. Both times it told me the download completed. Both times the MD5 did not match. Both times the ROM only downloaded 140 megs instead of the full 183 megs.

The download from the mirror in the second post worked fine.


----------



## Storm T

Might just be propagating still. That or clear your cache.


----------



## Storm T

I've only got it working on a couple other roms but this one is lots faster. I'll just wait until it's fixed.



martyotaku said:


> i got the same problem


----------



## CDuke619

It used to work for me in 2.1. Didn't work on 2.2 and I haven't flashed 2.3 yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

wiped twice and installed twice and wallet is broken for me....


----------



## jetski

Storm T said:


> Anyone ever figure out how to get Visual Voicemail or the my verizon data widget?


I installed verizon login,
I went into apps and forced closed VVM cleared data, and went into VVM and was able to setup.
Also I left a VM for myself, not sure if that helped.


----------



## zeuswsu

igotgame said:


> When I set it to vibrate, my text messages still don't vibrate, but calls do.


I've noticed the same thing


----------



## Storm T

I will uninstall them both and try that. Already did the clear data but not on v login.



jetski said:


> I installed verizon login,
> I went into apps and forced closed VVM cleared data, and went into VVM and was able to setup.
> Also I left a VM for myself, not sure if that helped.


----------



## droidth3ory

zeuswsu said:


> I've noticed the same thing


In MMS/Settings/Make sure Vibrate is on. The App will over write the Global.


----------



## rdoanecu

zeuswsu said:


> I've noticed the same thing


Same here. No vibrations on texts.


----------



## droidth3ory

rdoanecu said:


> Same here. No vibrations on texts.


Look up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty

"roaming indicator off"

what the freak does this mean and why is it on this ROM?


----------



## rdoanecu

droidth3ory said:


> Look up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just saw that as I posted. Changed the setting (don't know how I forgot to do that). Thanks for all the hard work/quick replies!


----------



## wellsey1126

I've tried to download multi times using the link and mirrors it will download when its about to finish it say download unsuccessful









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

wellsey1126 said:


> I've tried to download multi times using the link and mirrors it will download when its about to finish it say download unsuccessful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try http://www.sendspace.com/file/aiw070


----------



## rj2885

gbdesai said:


> Allows you to bypass any security policies applied by admin. Wasn't working in 2.2 caused Exchange to not work at all. Haven't tried on 2.3 yet...


Any security policies or just pin requirement?


----------



## paul247

zeuswsu said:


> I've noticed the same thing


Works for me but i use handcent maybe thats why


----------



## droidth3ory

antintyty said:


> "roaming indicator off"
> 
> what the freak does this mean and why is it on this ROM?


It is only there until it is Connected to VZW.


----------



## wellsey1126

2defmouze said:


> Try http://www.sendspace.com/file/aiw070


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Downloading now. Hopefully it goes through. Thanks in advance


----------



## rj2885

tdiebold said:


> The last two updates, 2.2 and 2.3, have made it to where some of my purchased apps are no longer showing in the market. Is there a way I can fix this? And please don't just say Titanium Backup.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work, other than the above problem, this rom just keeps on getting better and better


Happened to me in past and I:
1. Went into settings and cleared data for market and selected uninstall updates.
2. Relinked with tibu market doctor


----------



## wideopn11

About 200 downloads off my mirrors! I'd be curious to see how many combined downloads there are for this ROM. Send the stats to VZW







.


----------



## droidth3ory

wideopn11 said:


> About 200 downloads off my mirrors! I'd be curious to see how many combined downloads there are for this ROM. Send the stats to VZW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


750 from my link alone. No wonder why shit breaks after a release. lol


----------



## geniusstatus

droidth3ory said:


> Exchange HACK is in the OP. Let me know. Wipe Cache and Dalvik.


Works! Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty

droidth3ory said:


> It is only there until it is Connected to VZW.


never goes away....

btw, I just left Gummy and it wasn't there on that ROM...very weird, esp considering you give him (kejar) credit for fixing this ....LOL


----------



## frankiedizzle87

Mad pages is it absolute to delete . Has anyone tried to install from 2.2 w/o deleting the whole thing!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

geniusstatus said:


> Works! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Great.. Go Me. LOL Thanks


----------



## BlackDobe

Same here. No vibrations on texts.

Just kidding. Thanks for the ROM. You're a rockstar & don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## droidth3ory

antintyty said:


> never goes away....
> 
> btw, I just left Gummy and it wasn't there on that ROM...very weird, esp considering you give him (kejar) credit for fixing this ....LOL


LOL... I'll check it out. I may have forgot to edit the eri.xml when I built the new framework-res.


----------



## paul247

antintyty said:


> never goes away....
> 
> btw, I just left Gummy and it wasn't there on that ROM...very weird, esp considering you give him (kejar) credit for fixing this ....LOL


says verizon wirelss on my lock screen


----------



## BlackDobe

paul247 said:


> says verizon wirelss on my lock screen


Me tooo.


----------



## toxa24

paul247 said:


> says verizon wirelss on my lock screen


Mine too


----------



## rj2885

I'm really starting to rely on GWallet and am getting nervous I might break it. I keep seeing there say it doesn't work or in much earlier threads the secure element is broken.

I'm on 2.2 and having no issues since 1.8. I use Nova launcher.

Not if, but when I do a full wipe and install 2.3, can a bunch of you give me some warm fuzzies my gw will continue to work?

 Just nervous and starting to post. Normally I read all the new posts and don't contribute.

Thanks for all your hard work Theory. I don't know how you have the patience to listen to all our requests and complaints.

Fyi, again, no complaints at all here....KUDOS


----------



## igotgame

*Guys with the text messages not vibrating...here is what you need to change:*

Click on your messages icon, then click of the 3 dot settings soft key(you only see those 3 dots in the main messaging tab).

Scroll to the bottom of that page and change "Vibrate" to "Only when silent"

This should fix the issue of text messages not vibrating when your phone is set to vibrate.


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> Great.. Go Me. LOL Thanks


Great news! You keep outdoing yourself!


----------



## yoyoche

paul247 said:


> says verizon wirelss on my lock screen


+1 me too


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> *Guys with the text messages not vibrating...here is what you need to change:*
> 
> Click on your messages icon, then click of the 3 dot settings soft key(you only see those 3 dots in the main messaging tab).
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of that page and change "Vibrate" to "Only when silent"
> 
> This should fix the issue of text messages not vibrating when your phone is set to vibrate.


Ahhhh, so, turning it on fixes it. Hehe.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Ahhhh, so, turning it on fixes it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


"Only when Silent" is kind of misleading...since techincally the phone isn't set to Silent, it's set to Vibrate.

But yes...it actually being on helps


----------



## BlackDobe

rj2885 said:


> I'm really starting to rely on GWallet and am getting nervous I might break it. I keep seeing there say it doesn't work or in much earlier threads the secure element is broken.
> 
> I'm on 2.2 and having no issues since 1.8. I use Nova launcher.
> 
> Not if, but when I do a full wipe and install 2.3, can a bunch of you give me some warm fuzzies my gw will continue to work?
> 
> Just nervous and starting to post. Normally I read all the new posts and don't contribute.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Theory. I don't know how you have the patience to listen to all our requests and complaints.
> 
> Fyi, again, no complaints at all here....KUDOS


Really? I couldn't find a place to use Google Wallet if you put a gun to my head & threatened my life. Don't get me wrong - I want to use GW but, sadly, I cannot. Frankly I don't think it should be included in ROMs since I feel it is a novelty that will wear off sooner than later. I know it can be removed with a few clicks but with all the secure element hype it just isn't worth it right now. I think the places to use it is far out numbered by places to not use it & the WOW-factor for it will dissipate by the end of January. Oddly enough I do like Google Currents. Keep that. Good things will come of that.


----------



## CyDetrakD

My battery life is considerably worse on 2.3 but i did notice on 2.2 last night that my phone was constantly draining even tho it was plugged in all yesterday. Before anyone asks did i do a full wipe yes i did for the past 3 updates. I guess it's time to do a battery reset in cwr after it drains completely. I had great battery life before on every release but i guess after last night with my phone discharging while plugged in my current battery stats shows 67% after 1hr 4m 11s with the extended battery. Just curious am i the only experiencing this running the rom's stock kernel at 1200. When my phone drains atleast i can solve this by doing a battery reset but it's still strange.


----------



## martyotaku

rj2885 said:


> I'm really starting to rely on GWallet and am getting nervous I might break it. I keep seeing there say it doesn't work or in much earlier threads the secure element is broken.
> 
> I'm on 2.2 and having no issues since 1.8. I use Nova launcher.
> 
> Not if, but when I do a full wipe and install 2.3, can a bunch of you give me some warm fuzzies my gw will continue to work?
> 
> Just nervous and starting to post. Normally I read all the new posts and don't contribute.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Theory. I don't know how you have the patience to listen to all our requests and complaints.
> 
> Fyi, again, no complaints at all here....KUDOS


mines not working i just get a black screen ....iv wiped twice havent retstored any data or apps?


----------



## droidth3ory

CyDetrakD said:


> My battery life is considerably worse on 2.3 but i did notice on 2.2 last night that my phone was constantly draining even tho it was plugged in all yesterday. Before anyone asks did i do a full wipe yes i did for the past 3 updates. I guess it's time to do a battery reset in cwr after it drains completely. I had great battery life before on every release but i guess after last night with my phone discharging while plugged in my current battery stats shows 67% after 1hr 4m 11s with the extended battery. Just curious am i the only experiencing this running the rom's stock kernel at 1200. When my phone drains atleast i can solve this by doing a battery reset but it's still strange.


How can you tell anything on battery life? The ROM was only released a couple hours ago? lol. With flashing any ROMS, You need to get a couple cycles in and a batt stat wipe in before anything reports can be accurate.


----------



## droidth3ory

martyotaku said:


> mines not working i just get a black screen ....iv wiped twice havent retstored any data or apps?


Tested mine... No issues either. Kind of hard to hunt down a issue when it is only a small few experiencing it.


----------



## wellsey1126

Download still unsuccessful
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty

paul247 said:


> +1 me too


you guys are giving my phone a complex!! hhahaah, WTF??!?!?

why does this have to be happening to my phone?


----------



## rj2885

BlackDobe said:


> Really? I couldn't find a place to use Google Wallet if you put a gun to my head & threatened my life. Don't get me wrong - I want to use GW but, sadly, I cannot. Frankly I don't think it should be included in ROMs since I feel it is a novelty that will wear off sooner than later. I know it can be removed with a few clicks but with all the secure element hype it just isn't worth it right now. I think the places to use it is far out numbered by places to not use it & the WOW-factor for it will dissipate by the end of January. Oddly enough I do like Google Currents. Keep that. Good things will come of that.


I'm finding quite a few places. 7 Levin gas stations etc... Just have to look for that symbol that kind of looks like a wireless symbol. Doesn't say Google on the terminals or anything, but just works.


----------



## 2defmouze

CyDetrakD said:


> My battery life is considerably worse on 2.3 but i did notice on 2.2 last night that my phone was constantly draining even tho it was plugged in all yesterday. Before anyone asks did i do a full wipe yes i did for the past 3 updates. I guess it's time to do a battery reset in cwr after it drains completely. I had great battery life before on every release but i guess after last night with my phone discharging while plugged in my current battery stats shows 67% after 1hr 4m 11s with the extended battery. Just curious am i the only experiencing this running the rom's stock kernel at 1200. When my phone drains atleast i can solve this by doing a battery reset but it's still strange.


The ROM has been available couple hours you cannot POSSIBLY have any idea what kind of battery life you will see once you give it time for both the ROM and kernel to settle in and your battery to calibrate. Also if you are trying to calibrate it, you charge to 100%, then wipe battery stats, then discharge completely... not the other way around


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Mad pages is it absolute to delete . Has anyone tried to install from 2.2 w/o deleting the whole thing!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just delete everything. I'm back up and running within 20 minutes with no issues at all by following droidth3ory's advice and wiping all and formatting system. Market restores everything I need. I do use Tibu for apps that I have installed from Amazon. Still no issues. Google wallet works fine also.

If you are going to make the effort to root your phone and test out different ROM's, I don't see the resistance in doing it the right way instead of the halfa$$ way.


----------



## droidth3ory

TemplesOfSyrinx said:


> Just delete everything. I'm back up and running within 20 minutes with no issues at all by following droidth3ory's advice and wiping all and formatting system. Market restores everything I need. I do use Tibu for apps that I have installed from Amazon. Still no issues. Google wallet works fine also.
> 
> If you are going to make the effort to root your phone and test out different ROM's, I don't see the resistance in doing it the right way instead of the halfa$$ way.


A tip of the hat and a thank you to you.









Truth


----------



## BlackDobe

rj2885 said:


> I'm finding quite a few places. 7 Levin gas stations etc... Just have to look for that symbol that kind of looks like a wireless symbol. Doesn't say Google on the terminals or anything, but just works.


I went to the Google Wallet site to see where I can use this dandy little feature & there isn't anything in my area except for 2 DQs (which I don't eat) and at a BP (where I don't get gas). Sucks but that's one of the downfalls to living in the middle of no-where (aka Murderville as I like to call it).


----------



## wellsey1126

I don't know what's going on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lgfltmedic

DT...like always thanks....for your hard work.and DH....and anyone else on your team..this stuff is pure sweetness..damn rom is slick.... slick....


----------



## bjanow

BlackDobe said:


> I went to the Google Wallet site to see where I can use this dandy little feature & there isn't anything in my area except for 2 DQs (which I don't eat) .....


You don't what?? Get yourself a Blizzard my man, use that GW and enjoy it.


----------



## droidth3ory

For the guys having NFC issues. Standard Battery or Extended?

Report please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

bjanow said:


> You don't what?? Get yourself a Blizzard my man, use that GW and enjoy it.


Damn Brownie Earthquake sundae is where's its at. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

wellsey1126 said:


> I don't know what's going on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


idk. I never download the rom on my phone. I always download it on one of my pc's, check the md5 and then transfer it to my phone for flashing.


----------



## wideopn11

TemplesOfSyrinx said:


> idk. I never download the rom on my phone. I always download it on one of my pc's, check the md5 and then transfer it to my phone for flashing.


This.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Not to thread jack here....
But if anyone's interested in why I was chosen to receive the CDMA Nexus for Themers...
Check *THIS* out =)

Can't wait to get it! Can't wait to be on this epic rom! CAN'T WAIT TO BE FREE!!!


----------



## CyDetrakD

droidth3ory said:


> How can you tell anything on battery life? The ROM was only released a couple hours ago? lol. With flashing any ROMS, You need to get a couple cycles in and a batt stat wipe in before anything reports can be accurate.


I wasn't dissing the rom or anything just noticed my battery was dropping like crazy on today. I even pointed out that i was having an issue where my phone was discharging while on the charger on 2.2 last night. It recharged back to 100% like five times so i think it was time to do a battery wipe and then it should be back to smooth sailing again on your rom. I've tried every rom out for the cmda nexus and your is the best hands down just had a lil issue that will be resolved once the battery drains all the way and i can do a battery wipe. Other than that I love your rom and i apologize if i came off unappreciative or anything in that manner Axiom is still beastly and the best rom available.


----------



## earled

Thanks DT. Great job. Everything seems to run perfect. Full wipe is the only way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotson817

Mastur Mynd said:


> Not to thread jack here....
> But if anyone's interested in why I was chosen to receive the CDMA Nexus for Themers...
> Check *THIS* out =)
> 
> Can't wait to get it! Can't wait to be on this epic rom! CAN'T WAIT TO BE FREE!!!


Hell yeah mastur not sure if you remember me from the bionic but damn good to see you on here and dt this phone is wicked and couldn't of asked for better people to dev for it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miamifin33

wellsey1126 said:


> I don't know what's going on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What theme is that?


----------



## breakerfall

dsumner said:


> It's teaching the person to fish as opposed to giving them a fish. . .


I'm a big fan of this, personally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

droidth3ory said:


> For the guys having NFC issues. Standard Battery or Extended?
> 
> Report please.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


extended


----------



## hulsey

Has anyone else had an issue with the power button being somewhat unresponsive when the screen is off ? I have to press it a couple of times for the screen to come on. I haven't messed with voltages and I did a full wipe. I did check MD5 before flashing also.


----------



## greenleaved

Just flashed. Hangs at google screen.


----------



## lgfltmedic

Ive been through all post....(i think) lol...are the mods/theory papers...links...down???


----------



## tdiebold

rj2885 said:


> Happened to me in past and I:
> 1. Went into settings and cleared data for market and selected uninstall updates.
> 2. Relinked with tibu market doctor


First of all, thanks for taking the time out to respond to me. I did try this, unfortunately it did not cause the apps to reappear. Any other ideas?


----------



## NvrEnough

greenleaved said:


> Just flashed. Hangs at google screen.


Read the instructions again. You really can't mess this up if you read









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

2defmouze said:


> The ROM has been available couple hours you cannot POSSIBLY have any idea what kind of battery life you will see once you give it time for both the ROM and kernel to settle in and your battery to calibrate. Also if you are trying to calibrate it, you charge to 100%, then wipe battery stats, then discharge completely... not the other way around


Thanks for the tip I got it on the charger now and will calibrate my battery once it's full. I am down to under 50 percent in two hours and was having charging issues last night so i think my battery might have gotten screwy. So to be on the safe side I will wipe the battery stats and glad i saw your helpful post because i was backwards haven't done a battery wipe in years.


----------



## Clifton23

I LOL @ everyone having problems flashing this ROM.

Seriously, read the OP and follow the instructions to a T and you wont have issues.


----------



## dvation

rj2885 said:


> I'm really starting to rely on GWallet and am getting nervous I might break it. I keep seeing there say it doesn't work or in much earlier threads the secure element is broken.
> 
> I'm on 2.2 and having no issues since 1.8. I use Nova launcher.
> 
> Not if, but when I do a full wipe and install 2.3, can a bunch of you give me some warm fuzzies my gw will continue to work?
> 
> Just nervous and starting to post. Normally I read all the new posts and don't contribute.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Theory. I don't know how you have the patience to listen to all our requests and complaints.
> 
> Fyi, again, no complaints at all here....KUDOS


What's wrong with google wallet? Seems to work okay, using extended battery...


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Theorie now multiple people have said that nfc tags do not work on 2.3 please look into this, please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd

He is. Chill brother =)

He's taking a poll of what battery people are using to see if that has any effect on nfc.

Also it takes time buddy, so please sit back relax and wait patiently. I've seen what happens to a dev that has been bugged and it's not pretty. We lost a dev for a while on the bionic. I don't think ANYONE wants to see that happen here =)


----------



## ArXane

I have extended battery and NFC tags (wallet seems fine) are not working. Would you like me to try standard?


----------



## martyotaku

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theorie now multiple people have said that nfc tags do not work on 2.3 please look into this, please.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


first was on extended battery wallet was a no go...also tried stock battery also no go


----------



## greenleaved

I did read. I was anxious and flashed while out. Am assuming it was a bad download.


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Theorie now multiple people have said that nfc tags do not work on 2.3 please look into this, please.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It does work... I need to find the common denominator between the few it doesn't work for.

Anyone with it not working wanna flash a different kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

martyotaku said:


> first was on extended battery wallet was a no go...also tried stock battery also no go


What's happening when you start google wallet? Just curious.


----------



## martyotaku

droidth3ory said:


> It does work... I need to find the common denominator between the few it doesn't work for.
> 
> Anyone with it not working wanna flash a different kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


any one u perfer?


----------



## martyotaku

dvation said:


> What's happening when you start google wallet? Just curious.


black screen not responding....


----------



## naa904

Does this have trebuchet launcher? I can't find the settings unless I'm being a moron?is the modded link in the op trebuchet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

naa904 said:


> Does this have trebuchet launcher? I can't find the settings unless I'm being a moron?is the modded link in the op trebuchet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Top right corner of the application drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

martyotaku said:


> any one u perfer?


Try JD latest. Its bad tushy anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

When I download anything, Zygot3 1.5 also downloads and can't stop it without reboot. Really slows things down! This happened on previous versions as well. Anyone know what's up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stang6790

BlackDobe said:


> I went to the Google Wallet site to see where I can use this dandy little feature & there isn't anything in my area except for 2 DQs (which I don't eat) and at a BP (where I don't get gas). Sucks but that's one of the downfalls to living in the middle of no-where (aka Murderville as I like to call it).


There is an app called Master Card PayPass Locator that will show what's around you based on your current location.


----------



## ArXane

droidth3ory said:


> It does work... I need to find the common denominator between the few it doesn't work for.
> 
> Anyone with it not working wanna flash a different kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sure. Ill flash a different one.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mastur Mynd said:


> He is. Chill brother =)
> 
> He's taking a poll of what battery people are using to see if that has any effect on nfc.
> 
> Also it takes time buddy, so please sit back relax and wait patiently. I've seen what happens to a dev that has been bugged and it's not pretty. We lost a dev for a while on the bionic. I don't think ANYONE wants to see that happen here =)


I was nervous because for the 5th time I was laughed at and dismissed for it being a user error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> It does work... I need to find the common denominator between the few it doesn't work for.
> 
> Anyone with it not working wanna flash a different kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Remember I said nfc tags, not nfc. They are different and could not be with nfc itself. It's not necessarily a problem with hardware.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edhgreatone

for those having NFC issues... if you navigate to Wireless & Networks from the settings are you able to toggle NFC on/off? i'm upgrading from 2.1 to 2.3 now


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> I was nervous because for the 5th time I was laughed at and dismissed for it being a user error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol. I didn't dismiss it. The "lol" was because of your approach. " NFC Tags don't work, Please Fix It".

There IS something in common, and when I find out what that is... I can fix it.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Double


----------



## timatl

cvbcbcmv said:


> Remember I said nfc tags, not nfc. They are different and could not be with nfc itself. It's not necessarily a problem with hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is this what you are having trouble with:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=22258


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> Lol. I didn't dismiss it. If it were broke, it would be broke for everyone. There IS something in common, and when I find out what that is... I can fix it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where have people said specifically nfc tags ARE working for them? Based on what we've seen with previous versions of android, nfc tags are a whole separate thing and can have issues that other nfc things (like beam and wallet) are not affected by.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095

Hey DT how come all the mirrors are the other users and none are mine? Is it because of post 2? One of the mirrors is down BTW. First one I believe.


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Where have people said specifically nfc tags ARE working for them? Based on what we've seen with previous versions of android, nfc tags are a whole separate thing and can have issues that other nfc things (like beam and wallet) are not affected by.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its not what people have said... Its what they have NOT said. And other than a few saying they don't work, that is all I have for feedback.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> Hey DT how come all the mirrors are the other users and none are mine? Is it because of post 2? One of the mirrors is down BTW. First one I believe.


I copy 3 of the links from your post.









Mostly for quick reference, because no one was looking in the second post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> Its not what people have said... Its what they have NOT said. And other than a few saying they don't work, that is all I have for feedback.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Probably because nfc tags aren't very common. We can't rule out it isn't broken until someone says they are working as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

Well I just found out the hard way that multi touch doesn't work in 3d games. Damn wind up knight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poloasis

dhy8386 said:


> DT,
> 
> The superwipe script Mike developed for his Android HD ROM formats the partitions in ext4. Any advantage to doing that with your ROM? Does your install already do this? Just prepping my replacement GN to install 2.0 and get it primed for 2.1 and thought i would ask.


Did you ever get an answer to this. I'm actually on Mike's Rev v2.1.2 which I believe was formatted the partition with the script to Ext4. I'm planning on moving to Axiom v2.3. Is it safe to just wipe as directed and flash?


----------



## droidth3ory

cvbcbcmv said:


> Probably because nfc tags aren't very common. We can't rule out it isn't broken until someone says they are working as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Dude... I didn't rule anything out. I want to Remove the Hardware(Kernel) factor before I spend hours digging through my code to see a problem. That fact is I didn't do anything in regards to NFC Tags differently in this Build. So... Again, I need to find out before I go on a witch hunt for a ghost in the machine.


----------



## droidth3ory

Poloasis said:


> Did you ever get an answer to this. I'm actually on Mike's Rev v2.1.2 which I believe was formatted the partition with the script to Ext4. I'm planning on moving to Axiom v2.3. Is it safe to just wipe as directed and flash?


A full Data Wipe and a Format of system should take care of anything.


----------



## biggiephat

my NFC tags dont read. My google wallet opens up just fine. Dont have a friend with nfc to beam with.

Anyway I can help let me know.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> Dude... I didn't rule anything out. I want to Remove the Hardware(Kernel) factor before I spend hours digging through my code to see a problem. That fact is I didn't do anything in regards to NFC Tags differently in this Build. So... Again, I need to find out before I go on a witch hunt for a ghost in the machine.


Sorry, I'm not trying to be rude I just really want this fixed. If its important they didn't work on 2.2 either. I've tried several kernels and am on the standard battery also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11

droidth3ory said:


> I copy 3 of the links from your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly for quick reference, because no one was looking in the second post.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL, I was wondering why I got home from work and had double the number of downloads, almost 400 now.


----------



## idle0095

droidth3ory said:


> I copy 3 of the links from your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly for quick reference, because no one was looking in the second post.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


okay. I think only ppl were looking in my post when your link was down. I had over a 1000 downloads in 1 day.


----------



## Nandrew

Yo, thanks for the ROM DT! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

Anyone else having issues with multi touch in 3d games?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

idle0095 said:


> okay. I think only ppl were looking in my post when your link was down. I had over a 1000 downloads in 1 day.


What links were yours? I just grabbed 3 of them. And,.. Your post isn't on the other forums.


----------



## dvation

mustbepbs said:


> Anyone else having issues with multi touch in 3d games?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Probably not related to the rom itself:
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23044


----------



## droidth3ory

wideopn11 said:


> LOL, I was wondering why I got home from work and had double the number of downloads, almost 400 now.


LOL... Do you have a Bandwidth limit? If so, let me know... I will pull them from the OP otherwise it will get destroyed.


----------



## martyotaku

DT tried different kernal no go went back to stock and now it wont work????theres a huge thread on xda that says something about being locked out...havent really read up yet


----------



## mustbepbs

dvation said:


> Probably not related to the rom itself:
> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23044


I fixed it last time by flashing the kernel again. I'll try that and report back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

martyotaku said:


> DT tried different kernal no go went back to stock and now it wont work????theres a huge thread on xda that says something about being locked out...havent really read up yet


Hmmm, I heard about that stuff also.


----------



## martyotaku

ohhhh damn never got to use my free 10 bucks


----------



## 360razir

DT, incredibly stable ROM thus far (including Nova Launcher). Everything seems to be working really well for me (I did go with imo's 1.2.2 Exp kernel, as I wasn't sure what was in 2.3 by default). Haven't actually tried GW yet, but it loads on my device, so happy about that. Awesome work, so thanks to you and the rest of the Th3ory T3am. Donation on its way....


----------



## rltodd

droidth3ory said:


> Damn Brownie Earthquake sundae is where's its at. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 got to get me a georgia mud fudge blizzard!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

360razir said:


> DT, incredibly stable ROM thus far (including Nova Launcher). Everything seems to be working really well for me (I did go with imo's 1.2.2 Exp kernel, as I wasn't sure what was in 2.3 by default). Haven't actually tried GW yet, but it loads on my device, so happy about that. Awesome work, so thanks to you and the rest of the Th3ory T3am. Donation on its way....


Thanks Man... That is the kernel cooked in.


----------



## wideopn11

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... Do you have a Bandwidth limit? If so, let me know... I will pull them from the OP otherwise it will get destroyed.


We'll find out if Mediafire shuts me down. Their stats are not accurate because it says I've only had 137 downloads since last February. You can keep them up til they stop working.


----------



## 360razir

Oops...my bad.


----------



## antintyty

How's this looking so far? LoL










I smacked it down with my Gummed Up Gnex!!


----------



## 2defmouze

mustbepbs said:


> Well I just found out the hard way that multi touch doesn't work in 3d games. Damn wind up knight.


Wind up knight working fine for me (and yes I tested out in some farther on stages where multitouch is crucial, lol). I also did hear there was an ICS issue with some games, where running the game could screw up multi-touch. It was early in general section no idea where the thread went but the guy had a lot of info on it and determined it was an ICS issue.

On the other topic... can't comment on whether or not NFC is working for me in any sense, have never actually tried it, but fwiw I've never had a problem getting google wallet to activate on my phone no matter any ROM flashes and on multiple different kernels.


----------



## davy917

cvbcbcmv said:


> I did a full wipe and nfc tags are not working, I didn't restore old data. Once again, worked on 2.1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe you have a bad download? Nfc tags are working after proper install. No problems here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## roboots21

Just installed this update on my phone .. and it seems pretty kick tushy .. i did the full data wipe as instructed but i am having one issue. my fb contacts will sync but the pictures will not. if i display them in contacts i can see all my fb friends but no pictures. any others having this issue?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

davy917 said:


> Maybe you have a bad download? Nfc tags are working after proper install. No problems here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're positive you're using nfc tags not nfc? Huh...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ArXane

davy917 said:


> Maybe you have a bad download? Nfc tags are working after proper install. No problems here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So you have a nfc tag that you are scanning? What brand of tags?


----------



## antintyty

Could the nfc tag problem be related to having an unlocked bootloader?

I smacked it down with my Gnex!!


----------



## wideopn11

cvbcbcmv said:


> You're positive you're using nfc tags not nfc? Huh...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just confirmed android beam working with my wife's GN. What are you referring to as nfc tags.


----------



## biggiephat

antintyty said:


> Could the nfc tag problem be related to having an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> I smacked it down with my Gnex!!


No.


----------



## 360razir

ArXane said:


> So you have a nfc tag that you are scanning? What brand of tags?


Would like to know this as well.


----------



## 2defmouze

roboots21 said:


> Just installed this update on my phone .. and it seems pretty kick tushy .. i did the full data wipe as instructed but i am having one issue. my fb contacts will sync but the pictures will not. if i display them in contacts i can see all my fb friends but no pictures. any others having this issue?


Try re-syncing under your Accounts & Sync settings. Try clearing FB data, uninstalling, reinstallling. After logging in and setting it to sync, put the phone down and leave it for a good couple minutes, I've found sometimes it seems to get interrupted in that first sync and won't do pictures afterwards.

Or just spend a dollar on Haxsync... works much more reliably and you get high resolution pics... I gave up on the native facebook sync, the pics were too fuzzy and I also had problems getting it to sync right.


----------



## ArXane

wideopn11 said:


> I just confirmed android beam working with my wife's GN. What are you referring to as nfc tags.


Wallet and beam is different then tags. A tag is a NFC "Chip"


----------



## dvation

martyotaku said:


> ohhhh damn never got to use my free 10 bucks


Curious - have you installed any other roms on your phone besides the ones released by DT? From what I've read, once you run the hacked google wallet on a rom that has something wrong with nfc, GW stops working and never works again even with a new rom, but other nfc functions continue to work properly.

Out of pure curiosity, I ordered some nfc tags to play with - should be here in a few days


----------



## edhgreatone

Developer --- DT:

2.3 has been my favorite upgrade thus far, i love the:
-new boot screen with axi0m flashing
-battery percentage directly in status bar!!!! that's a huge one for me
-connection icons from status drag down now match teal blue theme (love that)
-all my apps automatically redownloaded through market after 2.3 reflash

All Users with NFC issues:

I previously ran into NFC issues when I use android HD's wiping script on zygot's version... after I performed the following steps it fixed itself:
-wipe data
-wipe partitioned cache
-wipe /system
-advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called)
-wipe battery status for the heck of it

after that when I reflashed rom, NFC started working...

also for those users using titanium backup, do NOT backup or restore system data (only back up apps)... this will break google server sync and gmail messages won't notify and you will be forced to manually check email (signal bars will remain grayed out)


----------



## wideopn11

At this point I would say the discussion needs to move to a different thread. It seems that NFC works on the device as intended, beam and wallet, but other functionality may or may not be supported.


----------



## brad0383

wideopn11 said:


> At this point I would say the discussion needs to move to a different thread. It seems that NFC works on the device as intended, beam and wallet, but other functionality may or may not be supported.


Agreed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

dvation said:


> Curious - have you installed any other roms on your phone besides the ones released by DT? From what I've read, once you run the hacked google wallet on a rom that has something wrong with nfc, GW stops working and never works again even with a new rom, but other nfc functions continue to work properly.
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, I ordered some nfc tags to play with - should be here in a few days


im sure i have....


----------



## martyotaku

edhgreatone said:


> Developer --- DT:
> 
> 2.3 has been my favorite upgrade thus far, i love the:
> -new boot screen with axi0m flashing
> -battery percentage directly in status bar!!!! that's a huge one for me
> -connection icons from status drag down now match teal blue theme (love that)
> -all my apps automatically redownloaded through market after 2.3 reflash
> 
> All Users with NFC issues:
> 
> I previously ran into NFC issues when I use android HD's wiping script on zygot's version... after I performed the following steps it fixed itself:
> -wipe data
> -wipe partitioned cache
> -wipe /system
> -advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called)
> -wipe battery status for the heck of it
> 
> after that when I reflashed rom, NFC started working...
> 
> also for those users using titanium backup, do NOT backup or restore system data (only back up apps)... this will break google server sync and gmail messages won't notify and you will be forced to manually check email (signal bars will remain grayed out)


advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called) wheres that option?


----------



## drawmonster

I concur. Awesome ROM!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## toxa24

martyotaku said:


> advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called) wheres that option?


Dalvik


----------



## wideopn11

martyotaku said:


> advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called) wheres that option?


Pretty sure he means dalvik cache. Moving on...


----------



## igotgame

Guys...come on now..everytime you flash the Rom requiring a wipe of data

- wipe cache partition
- wipe data/system reset
- under mounts and storage - format /system
- under Advanced - wipe dalvik cache

Flash rom

Everyone should know this by now


----------



## yoyoche

ArXane said:


> Wallet and beam is different then tags. A tag is a NFC "Chip"


These are the tags I have on order, should get end of week and will report back. These are preformatted.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006RKKQ10/ref=aw_ls__1?coliid=I1RIW1STY48JL&colid=37JE00F1JDA4V


----------



## juancito80

igotgame said:


> Guys...come on now..everytime you flash the Rom requiring a wipe of data
> 
> - wipe cache partition
> - wipe data/system reset
> - under mounts and storage - format /system
> - under Advanced - wipe dalvik cache
> 
> Flash rom
> 
> Everyone should know this by now


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Mounting this Female Dog 101....









Follow the OP always wipe everything... its getting redundant...


----------



## lgfltmedic

My phone just caught fire!!! WTH>.......fire deptarment on way!!,.,,,,


----------



## juancito80

Must of been the BUTTER

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lgfltmedic

juancito80 said:


> Must of been the BUTTER
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 yes it was.....PURE...BUTTER.....


----------



## euphoriq

I have noticed that dropping the cpu to 180 adds a little lagg when using the pulldown menu and other small animations like that, is the battery saving ability of 180 over 360 worth the decreased smoothness?


----------



## ArXane

wideopn11 said:


> At this point I would say the discussion needs to move to a different thread. It seems that NFC works on the device as intended, beam and wallet, but other functionality may or may not be supported.


Why should NFC tags be moved into a different thread? NFC tags work with some other 4.0.3 roms, just seems something with this rom where its not working.


----------



## ArXane

edhgreatone said:


> Developer --- DT:
> 
> 2.3 has been my favorite upgrade thus far, i love the:
> -new boot screen with axi0m flashing
> -battery percentage directly in status bar!!!! that's a huge one for me
> -connection icons from status drag down now match teal blue theme (love that)
> -all my apps automatically redownloaded through market after 2.3 reflash
> 
> All Users with NFC issues:
> 
> I previously ran into NFC issues when I use android HD's wiping script on zygot's version... after I performed the following steps it fixed itself:
> -wipe data
> -wipe partitioned cache
> -wipe /system
> -advance wipe hvalik (w/e it's called)
> -wipe battery status for the heck of it
> 
> after that when I reflashed rom, NFC started working...
> 
> also for those users using titanium backup, do NOT backup or restore system data (only back up apps)... this will break google server sync and gmail messages won't notify and you will be forced to manually check email (signal bars will remain grayed out)


Strange, those are the normal steps I do when switching ROMs. Still no go.


----------



## lgfltmedic

ArXane said:


> Why should NFC tags be moved into a different thread? NFC tags work with some other 4.0.3 roms, just seems something with this rom where its not working.


................As DT mentioned its not a widespread issue....I followed OP...installed wallet several hours ago,,,,,Just used it at couple placed I have not seen those issues.....again ever phone/method is differant ...im guessing.....


----------



## paul247

2.3 is running like a champ! it seems like my phone is faster then my desktop! Thanks for all the work you put into this DT! Donation already sent you're way.


----------



## davy917

euphoriq said:


> I have noticed that dropping the cpu to 180 adds a little lagg when using the pulldown menu and other small animations like that, is the battery saving ability of 180 over 360 worth the decreased smoothness?


Well that would solely depend on your preference.. I don't notice this though.

Can't believe how many posts there are about NFC!! It is SO minimal IMO... give DT a break guys its seriously on every page and it has no effect on the ROMs performance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lgfltmedic

davy917 said:


> Well that would solely depend on your preference.. I don't notice this though.
> 
> Can't believe how many posts there are about NFC!! It is SO minimal IMO... give DT a break guys its seriously on every page and it has no effect on the ROMs performance
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 AMEN!


----------



## 2defmouze

lgfltmedic said:


> ................As DT mentioned its not a widespread issue....I followed OP...installed wallet several hours ago,,,,,Just used it at couple placed I have not seen those issues.....again ever phone/method is differant ...im guessing.....


Dude NFC Tags are a specific product... its not the same as wallet or beam or anything else using NFC. Its fine if they would like to discuss and try to figure out why its not working on this ROM.


----------



## ArXane

lgfltmedic said:


> ................As DT mentioned its not a widespread issue....I followed OP...installed wallet several hours ago,,,,,Just used it at couple placed I have not seen those issues.....again ever phone/method is differant ...im guessing.....


Again.... Wallet and Tags are different ways to use NFC. Wallet works fine.


----------



## lxetuo

igotgame said:


> Guys...come on now..everytime you flash the Rom requiring a wipe of data
> 
> - wipe cache partition
> - wipe data/system reset
> - under mounts and storage - format /system
> - under Advanced - wipe dalvik cache
> 
> Flash rom
> 
> Everyone should know this by now


Does cache/dalvik cache need to be wiped manually or does the ROM install take care of that?

I only did data/factory reset and formatted system per the OP instructions (unless I'm missed the cache clearing part). I did not wipe cache/dalvik cache manually. Should I redo the install at this point?


----------



## lgfltmedic

2defmouze said:


> Dude NFC Tags are a specific product... its not the same as wallet or beam or anything else using NFC. Its fine if they would like to discuss and try to figure out why its not working on this ROM.


 I understand that...thanks


----------



## 2defmouze

lxetuo said:


> Does cache/dalvik cache need to be wiped manually or does the ROM install take care of that?
> 
> I only did data/factory reset and formatted system per the OP instructions (unless I'm missed the cache clearing part). I did not wipe cache/dalvik cache manually. Should I redo the install at this point?


No your fine. If you did the steps in the OP then wiping cache and dalvik are irrelevant, its done.


----------



## euphoriq

davy917 said:


> Well that would solely depend on your preference.. I don't notice this though.
> 
> Can't believe how many posts there are about NFC!! It is SO minimal IMO... give DT a break guys its seriously on every page and it has no effect on the ROMs performance
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How much more battery do you think i could get out of it by dropping it to 180?


----------



## 2defmouze

euphoriq said:


> How much more battery do you think i could get out of it by dropping it to 180?


Lol theres no meaningful way to answer, it depends entirely on how you use your phone. The answer would be "some".


----------



## Deathshead

Hey just wanted to say after running the last 2 builds of Gummynex and trying out this rom, I'm impressed! 
The rom in a whole seems alot faster, I dont see any slowdowns with lagness shutter as I did with Gummy either.

Good job on this.


----------



## tlarm

Just sent a donation DT! This is by far the best rom I have ran. Thanks for all your great work!


----------



## droidth3ory

http://@th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Screens/AXI0M_NFCTAG_HACK.zip GUYS HAVING TAG ISSUES. WIPE CACGHE AND DALVIK, FLASH IT. Let me know.


----------



## ArXane

droidth3ory said:


> http://@th3oryrom.co...NFCTAG_HACK.zip GUYS HAVING TAG ISSUES. WIPE CACGHE AND DALVIK, FLASH IT. Let me know.


Give me about 10 minutes, making a nandroid now.


----------



## droidth3ory

ArXane said:


> Give me about 10 minutes, making a nandroid now.


Whats that? LOL.


----------



## sprovo

greenleaved said:


> Just flashed. Hangs at google screen.


you might not of had the full download. check the file size


----------



## juancito80

No complaints...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jawonder

Everything is just Gravey. Thanks DT.


----------



## ArXane

droidth3ory said:


> http://@th3oryrom.co...NFCTAG_HACK.zip GUYS HAVING TAG ISSUES. WIPE CACGHE AND DALVIK, FLASH IT. Let me know.


Nope, didnt work.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

droidth3ory said:


> http://@th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Screens/AXI0M_NFCTAG_HACK.zip GUYS HAVING TAG ISSUES. WIPE CACGHE AND DALVIK, FLASH IT. Let me know.


Trying now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy

Anyone having issues with the calendar syncing? Both my exchange and Gmail calendars are not syncing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

No issues with syncing here.

Give me a sec to try the NFC fix Theory, backups take FOREVARRRR!!!


----------



## rlkmartin

Any one having issues with K9 e-mail? I installed fresh from Market. Entered all of my account info and K9 downloaded e-mail just fine but when I go to open an e-mail I get a crash saying K9 has stopped working. Never had a problem on builds prior to 2.3


----------



## nitram

Looking for the black glass wallpaper that came with 2.2, anyone have it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

Well, I just restarted the phone and multi touch was back on wind up knight. Seems like it's an issue with ics like someone pointed out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

The NFC fix did not work Theory.


----------



## inferno10681

Can anyone confirm if the LTE/3G toggle mod just posted works on AXI0M 2.3?

If it works, can it be added to the notification power widget?


----------



## Nismo4x4

juancito80 said:


> No complaints...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Off topic but which weather/clock widget are you using here?


----------



## Kancerstick

i dont know if its just me, but the only problem i am having with this rom is automatic brightness. When i have it on it doesnt do anything.

also, microbes light wallpaper doenst work


----------



## Jasonlee1

Had problems with verizon login. Had to revert back to backup. Anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tourplayer

K9 is working fine for me. Just sent mail to verify.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aymercury

Yup, auto-brightness does not work. When I go to the CM settings for it, select 'use custom' and go edit those custom settings - all I see is -1 (negative one) for all raw/filtered light sensor values. I remember it was working in Zyg0te, showing different light levels. Now - nothing.



Kancerstick said:


> i dont know if its just me, but the only problem i am having with this rom is automatic brightness. When i have it on it doesnt do anything.
> 
> also, microbes light wallpaper doenst work


----------



## 2defmouze

Auto-brightness is overrated and is another thing using battery you don't really need. Set brightness to 30-40% and be done with it








I've actually got mine down around 25% and my display is great and battery loves me.


----------



## Kancerstick

2defmouze said:


> Auto-brightness is overrated and is another thing using battery you don't really need. Set brightness to 30-40% and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually got mine down around 25% and my display is great and battery loves me.


true, i agree but i have really bad eyesight so i need the extra brightness unfortunately


----------



## aymercury

Hey DT, I just tested this on 2.3, and the echo is still there. If I disconnect headphones - echo is gone, I stick them back - echo is back. I do remember making calls with headphones on stock ROM and on Zyg0te without that issue.

So, this is the issue #1 for me. #2 is auto-brightness broken.



aymercury said:


> Here is another issue, but I have not seen anybody writing about this one.
> Whenever I listen to something* using headphones *and a call comes in, my caller will hear* crazy echo *of herself to the point of impossibility to continue our conversation. As soon as I disconnect headphones the echo is gone, and we continue the same call as normal. I hear no echo at all, only the other side has it... This issue is reproducible on 2.1 every time. Had no chance to test it on 2.2.


----------



## Artimis

mustbepbs said:


> Well, I just restarted the phone and multi touch was back on wind up knight. Seems like it's an issue with ics like someone pointed out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've heard of a quick fix for this if it happens again. Once you are in the game, just turn off the screen and then back on again. It should fix the multi touch issue (so I've been told).


----------



## jason821

Not sure if this has been discussed but I follow the instructions perfectly and the baseband doesnt match the screenshots in the OP.....anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Synaptic13

Thx DT








Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## skiddingus

inferno10681 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the LTE/3G toggle mod just posted works on AXI0M 2.3?
> 
> If it works, can it be added to the notification power widget?


I only saw one post about it and supposedly it only worked in one direction. Has anyone else tried it yet? It would be an awesome widget. It would be even better built into the pulldown menu!


----------



## 2defmouze

jason821 said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed but I follow the instructions perfectly and the baseband doesnt match the screenshots in the OP.....anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


Those are the 4.0.3 radio files, not included in the ROM... get them here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## grinch

Synaptic13 said:


> Thx DT
> View attachment 13716
> 
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


how did you get that font?


----------



## aymercury

I now have it on 10%, but for car use I have to switch it to a higher level. When auto-brightness worked, I had it always set to custom levels, edited them down to very low for most light levels. Only at the end of the scale I would set something like 50% - for direct sunlight. I have dim level as 3%, actually.

So, auto-brightness is very convenient, and it does not mean a battery hog. Quite the opposite, if you know how to cook it. ;-)



2defmouze said:


> Auto-brightness is overrated and is another thing using battery you don't really need. Set brightness to 30-40% and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually got mine down around 25% and my display is great and battery loves me.


----------



## skiddingus

jason821 said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed but I follow the instructions perfectly and the baseband doesnt match the screenshots in the OP.....anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


Mine matches the OP but I installed the 4.03 leaked radios a while back. I'm not sure if the rom replaces them during flashing. You probably have to flash them separately.


----------



## 2defmouze

aymercury said:


> I now have it on 10%, but for car use I have to switch it to a higher level. When auto-brightness worked, I had it always set to custom levels, edited them down to very low for most light levels. Only at the end of the scale I would set something like 50% - for direct sunlight. I have dim level as 3%, actually.
> 
> So, auto-brightness is very convenient, and it does not mean a battery hog. Quite the opposite, if you know how to cook it. ;-)


In the cyanogenmod settings for the notification widgets, scroll down hit widget buttons, check brightness, then scroll down to Brightness modes.. You can toggle them there. Not sure if you had seen that before, but maybe you can just set that to cycle through the options you need?


----------



## Synaptic13

grinch said:


> how did you get that font?


..

Rom toolbox

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## StirCwazy

droidth3ory said:


> http://@th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Screens/AXI0M_NFCTAG_HACK.zip GUYS HAVING TAG ISSUES. WIPE CACGHE AND DALVIK, FLASH IT. Let me know.


No luck, still no NFC tag support. Just to clarify, the tags I use have worked on previous versions of the rom and others.

Love the rom, keep up the good work mate!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

aymercury said:


> Yup, auto-brightness does not work. When I go to the CM settings for it, select 'use custom' and go edit those custom settings - all I see is -1 (negative one) for all raw/filtered light sensor values. I remember it was working in Zyg0te, showing different light levels. Now - nothing.


Works just fine for me.


----------



## AlpineM3

Been reading all day about 2.3 and hearing a lot of negative feedback....on 2.2 and thinking of flashing so what's the word ya'll?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

AlpineM3 said:


> Been reading all day about 2.3 and hearing a lot of negative feedback....on 2.2 and thinking of flashing so what's the word ya'll?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Honestly, 2.3 is way better than 2.2 - bugfixes and all, it's just awesome, and fast. Really, the only negative feedback that seems consistent is the lack of support for NFC tags, but DT's already working on a fix for that, and it hasn't even been confirmed as an issue. I say do it.


----------



## JRJ442

Agreed. Definitely worth it = )


----------



## vin2win

Thanks for the help everyone, the error message was fixed by just reflashing CWM


----------



## AlpineM3

Yeah, what is that (NFC)?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XfrostX

Anyone know why 'sync with existing contacts only' syncs all of my facebook friends and not just the ones i have in my contacts? This happened on my tbolt too but I thought it was a sense issue.


----------



## 2defmouze

XfrostX said:


> Anyone know why 'sync with existing contacts only' syncs all of my facebook friends and not just the ones i have in my contacts? This happened on my tbolt too but I thought it was a sense issue.


Issue with facebook app, they need to fix it.


----------



## inferno10681

AlpineM3 said:


> Yeah, what is that (NFC)?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


See? You don't even need it!

Just kidding - Near Field Communications (NFC, like Google Wallet and Android Beam) work, but specifically NFC tags (small, programmable chips that can be written with data) don't work.

Bottom line - built-in NFC stuff (Google Wallet/Beam) work, NFC tags don't (but DT's on it).


----------



## dgraphics2009

Does anyone have a mod to removing the Search bars that were not in 2.2 but back in 2.3?

Most didn't like them but they seemed to have found it back in this one. I didn't see a mod in the OP to remove them. Holler if you know where there is a mod to remove the searches that reside on top of the pages.


----------



## maha1o

hulsey said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with the power button being somewhat unresponsive when the screen is off ? I have to press it a couple of times for the screen to come on. I haven't messed with voltages and I did a full wipe. I did check MD5 before flashing also.


im having the same issue.. everything else is running nice and smooth although when the screen is off and press the power button it takes a few seconds before the screen will turn on.. i dunno if its always been like that or if its the rom causing this issue.. but i just noticed it after u mentioned it. it would be nice to know if anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## maha1o

dgraphics2009 said:


> Does anyone have a mod to removing the Search bars that were not in 2.2 but back in 2.3?
> 
> Most didn't like them but they seemed to have found it back in this one. I didn't see a mod in the OP to remove them. Holler if you know where there is a mod to remove the searches that reside on top of the pages.


its on the OP.. but here is the link http://th3oryrom.com/GalaxyNexus/Mods/AXI0M_LAUNCHER_MOD.zip


----------



## wera750

Anyone else try the Team BAMF 4G widget? Working fine for me so far.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

maha1o said:


> im having the same issue.. everything else is running nice and smooth although when the screen is off and press the power button it takes a few seconds before the screen will turn on.. i dunno if its always been like that or if its the rom causing this issue.. but i just noticed it after u mentioned it. it would be nice to know if anyone else is having this problem.


I'm not positive... but this could be an affect of the interactivex governor which is enabled by default on this kernel (it was ondemand that was default in earlier versions). If you have setCPU you can change to a different scaling if its really bothering you and see if that helps, but you might want to stick with it because this interactivex should really boost your battery life when the phone isn't in use.


----------



## maha1o

2defmouze said:


> I'm not positive... but this could be an affect of the interactivex governor which is enabled by default on this kernel (it was ondemand that was default in earlier versions). If you have setCPU you can change to a different scaling if its really bothering you and see if that helps, but you might want to stick with it because this interactivex should really boost your battery life when the phone isn't in use.


gotcha.. that makes sense.. yah its not that big a deal just wondering what was the cause.. thanks for the info.


----------



## hulsey

maha1o said:


> im having the same issue.. everything else is running nice and smooth although when the screen is off and press the power button it takes a few seconds before the screen will turn on.. i dunno if its always been like that or if its the rom causing this issue.. but i just noticed it after u mentioned it. it would be nice to know if anyone else is having this problem.


I re downloaded and re flashed the ROM with a full wipe and it seems to be better.


----------



## jeff5891

great ROM 2.3 is definitely the best so far


----------



## Str8ridr

hulsey said:


> I re downloaded and re flashed the ROM with a full wipe and it seems to be better.


Are you using light flow?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

2.3 is working beautifully for me, as is the search bar-less Modded Launcher2! Awesome work!


----------



## hulsey

Str8ridr said:


> Are you using light flow?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I wasn't at that time but I am now. Everything seems to be working just fine now though.


----------



## maha1o

hulsey said:


> I re downloaded and re flashed the ROM with a full wipe and it seems to be better.


i just changed the governor to just interactive to test if that was the cause and it seemed to fix the problem. however i then put it back to interactiveX and the problem went away on both settings now. so i dunno but now its all good.


----------



## Jasonlee1

No one replied before, but anyone have an issue with verizon login. My verizon and visual voicemail wouldn't work. I tried un installing verizon login and installing the market version and that didn't work either.

Advice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hulsey

maha1o said:


> i just changed the governor to just interactive to test if that was the cause and it seemed to fix the problem. however i then put it back to interactiveX and the problem went away on both settings now. so i dunno but now its all good.


I didn't even think of that earlier. My screen wouldn't even turn on the first time you pressed the button. I think I had a bad download.


----------



## aymercury

Waitaminute! :-/ I see -1/-1 and -1 there. Hmmm... Investigating.



dvation said:


> Works just fine for me.


----------



## Str8ridr

hulsey said:


> I wasn't at that time but I am now. Everything seems to be working just fine now though.


I was having screen issues with it flashing briefly or not coming on at all for a few seconds when I pushed the power button. I uninstalled it and havent had the problem since. I guess it could have been totally unrelated but I've flashed all kinds of stuff and no light flow=no screen problems... for me anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2885

droidth3ory said:


> Tested mine... No issues either. Kind of hard to hunt down a issue when it is only a small few experiencing it.


Factory wipe, tibu restore of missing apps only, flashed nova, Widgets restored and GW tested out fine. Took all of 15 minutes if that. Hopefully I can keep this streak of good luck going or others are missing a step.....like not restoring system data or something.

Looking good as usual Theory. Keep it up..


----------



## aymercury

I uninstalled LogGraph (another auto-brightness tweaker), rebooted and now it works! Hm, LogGraph was disabled in its settings.



aymercury said:


> Waitaminute! :-/ I see -1/-1 and -1 there. Hmmm... Investigating.


----------



## 360razir

Had a strange thing happen about 30 mins ago...went into McDonald's, turned on my phone (took 2 presses of the power button to turn it on). Opened Wallet and entered my pin. I then manually powered my device off. Placed my order and went to turn the phone on to use Wallet to pay for my order and the phone would not turn on. Pressed power many times and even held down power for a few seconds. Had to pull battery.

I was using the following UV settings within SetCPU:

Mhz @ mV
1350 @ 1175
1200 @ 1100
920 @ 1000
700 @ 900
350 @ 775
180 @ 775

This is the first time I have experienced this problem on any ROM with any kernel I have tried.


----------



## 2defmouze

360razir said:


> Had a strange thing happen about 30 mins ago...went into McDonald's, turned on my phone (took 2 presses of the power button to turn it on). Opened Wallet and entered my pin. I then manually powered my device off. Placed my order and went to turn the phone on to use Wallet to pay for my order and the phone would not turn on. Pressed power many times and even held down power for a few seconds. Had to pull battery.
> 
> I was using the following UV settings within SetCPU:
> 
> Mhz @ mV
> 1350 @ 1175
> 1200 @ 1100
> 920 @ 1000
> 700 @ 900
> 350 @ 775
> 180 @ 775
> 
> This is the first time I have experienced this problem on any ROM with any kernel I have tried.


Why not roll with the stock (already UV'd) voltages? Seems a lot of people are running into issues after they try to push the undervolting...


----------



## 360razir

2defmouze said:


> Why not roll with the stock (already UV'd) voltages? Seems a lot of people are running into issues after they try to push the undervolting...


Yeah, I certainly can, but had no problem running with those UV settings on imo's 1.2.1 Exp yesterday on Rootzboat v5. I will leave the settings at stock and see how things go. I am also going to stay with 350-1200 for now, instead of 180-1350. Just odd it happened, but have been doing this long enough to know that is how these things can go...part of the fun of tinkering.


----------



## droidaho

360razir said:


> Had a strange thing happen about 30 mins ago...went into McDonald's, turned on my phone (took 2 presses of the power button to turn it on). Opened Wallet and entered my pin. I then manually powered my device off. Placed my order and went to turn the phone on to use Wallet to pay for my order and the phone would not turn on. Pressed power many times and even held down power for a few seconds. Had to pull battery.
> 
> I was using the following UV settings within SetCPU:
> 
> Mhz @ mV
> 1350 @ 1175
> 1200 @ 1100
> 920 @ 1000
> 700 @ 900
> 350 @ 775
> 180 @ 775
> 
> This is the first time I have experienced this problem on any ROM with any kernel I have tried.


This exact thing (I was just sitting at home reading twitter feed) just happened to me. Had to do a battery pull. Strange.

I'm running stock kernel and cpu settings.


----------



## 2defmouze

360razir said:


> Yeah, I certainly can, but had no problem running with those UV settings on imo's 1.2.1 Exp yesterday on Rootzboat v5. I will leave the settings at stock and see how things go. I am also going to stay with 350-1200 for now, instead of 180-1350. Just odd it happened, but have been doing this long enough to know that is how these things can go...part of the fun of tinkering.


Understood









Just from seeing the millions of problems people who are trying to push the undervolting further are running into, and plus since my battery life is great with his presets, I'm not even gonna try tweaking them.


----------



## droidth3ory

droidaho said:


> This exact thing (I was just sitting at home reading twitter feed) just happened to me. Had to do a battery pull. Strange.
> 
> I'm running stock kernel and cpu settings.


Some phones don't like the UV or UC. Ramp it up a little.


----------



## 360razir

droidaho said:


> This exact thing (I was just sitting at home reading twitter feed) just happened to me. Had to do a battery pull. Strange.
> 
> I'm running stock kernel and cpu settings.


For grins, I am going to try the 1.2.1 Exp kernel I was using yesterday and just see how that goes, since you too are also experiencing the same thing.

EDIT: I am actually just going to start over. Earlier, after I installed 2.3, I rebooted to install the 1.2.2 Exp kernel because I saw in the OP where it was using the 1.2.1 Exp kernel. However, DT confirmed that 1.2.2 is baked into 2.3. I doubt this had anything to do with the SoD issue I just experienced, but would feel better starting from scratch and seeing what happens.


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> Some phones don't like the UV or UC. Ramp it up a little.


I had some similar SOD (sleep of death) issues with the InteractiveX governor. I updated to 1.2.2exp2 which may improve things per IMO. Will run completely stock voltages and see what happens.


----------



## ad720

Anyone having problems with Widgets not updating? Beautiful widgets and power control plus battery both just stop updating for me from time to time. Only a reboot helps. Still on 2.2.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## sirj00

getting the google looping after backing up rom.
I have done a complete wipe of system
try to flash again and all I get is md5 mismatch, regardless of which rom I choose.
need help,thank you


----------



## itstee

CyDetrakD said:


> I wasn't dissing the rom or anything just noticed my battery was dropping like crazy on today. I even pointed out that i was having an issue where my phone was discharging while on the charger on 2.2 last night. It recharged back to 100% like five times so i think it was time to do a battery wipe and then it should be back to smooth sailing again on your rom. I've tried every rom out for the cmda nexus and your is the best hands down just had a lil issue that will be resolved once the battery drains all the way and i can do a battery wipe. Other than that I love your rom and i apologize if i came off unappreciative or anything in that manner Axiom is still beastly and the best rom available.


charge to 100% then wipe the batt. Stats not drain then wipe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

gbdesai said:


> I had some similar SOD (sleep of death) issues with the InteractiveX governor. I updated to 1.2.2exp2 which may improve things per IMO. Will run completely stock voltages and see what happens.


Just saw that new kernel in imo's thread. Going to try that now since 2.3 just go re-installed. A few posts about SoD on his thread, so new kernel will hopefully fix.


----------



## 360razir

sirj00 said:


> getting the google looping after backing up rom.
> I have done a complete wipe of system
> try to flash again and all I get is md5 mismatch, regardless of which rom I choose.
> need help,thank you


"Wipe" of system or "Format" of system? I followed the OP install instructions exactly just now (re-install) and absolutely no issues.


----------



## KlugN

ad720 said:


> Anyone having problems with Widgets not updating? Beautiful widgets and power control plus battery both just stop updating for me from time to time. Only a reboot helps. Still on 2.2.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


I had that problem with beautiful widgets so I just stopped using it unfortunately... Probably ICS related not ROM related.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## TEK112

Synaptic13 said:


> ..
> 
> Rom toolbox
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Which one do you have? Sadly the list doesn't show the font without additional clicks and there are too many to look through.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

Is anyone enabling 'zram' on 2.3? I haven't enabled it in awhile (cuz I usually just forget about it). Anyone using it? Why or why not?


----------



## Synaptic13

TEK112 said:


> Which one do you have? Sadly the list doesn't show the font without additional clicks and there are too many to look through.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Suigeneris ;-)

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## miamifin33

I'll probably hold off flashing this version as there seems to be a lot of people having issues. 2.2 has been very good to me thus far.


----------



## Synaptic13

Hot damn! Lol...ik that scores dont matter but geesh...2700 out of the gate! Thx again DT (fyi zram enabled, 350-1350 hotplug and original 2.3 voltages)








By the way anyone else having issues running cf-bench?

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## mustbepbs

So I've got a quick off-topic question. Well, it's sort of on topic because I was complaining about Navigation and BW pinpointing me in Taiyuan earlier. Anyway, when I'm on 3G it reports the proper location, but on WIFI, it says Taiyuan both on my GNex and my wife's Droid X2. I checked the time zone and it's set to EST (I'm in NH), so why would it be saying that's where we are? Any ideas?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Hey Theory, quick question, my MHL to HDMI adapter is coming tomorrow, is TV out working?


----------



## dspcap

ad720 said:


> Anyone having problems with Widgets not updating? Beautiful widgets and power control plus battery both just stop updating for me from time to time. Only a reboot helps. Still on 2.2.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Are you using Nova Launcher? It's been a bug with that Launcher.


----------



## inferno10681

miamifin33 said:


> I'll probably hold off flashing this version as there seems to be a lot of people having issues. 2.2 has been very good to me thus far.


You're the second person that's said you've been seeing a lot of people having a lot of issues... other than NFC, what issues are people reporting?


----------



## dspcap

This is my first time on Axiom and am very happy with it !!! Thanks for the great build.


----------



## wera750

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey Theory, quick question, my MHL to HDMI adapter is coming tomorrow, is TV out working?


Yes
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KlugN

I see a lot of people using IMO's kernel. Is anyone using Lou's? I'm about to flash it...

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## cvbcbcmv

KlugN said:


> I see a lot of people using IMO's kernel. Is anyone using Lou's? I'm about to flash it...
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


I'm using franco's


----------



## mmellis

wera750 said:


> Anyone else try the Team BAMF 4G widget? Working fine for me so far.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Thanks! Just flashed this. Working, but it did take 40 seconds for my phone to establish the 3g connection when switching from lte/cdma to cdma only. When switching back to 4g (lte/cdma) it took 3 minutes. But this could be Verizon, so going to keep playing with it.

I never had the patience to go into settings and do this manually, so I don't have anything to compare it to yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

inferno10681 said:


> You're the second person that's said you've been seeing a lot of people having a lot of issues... other than NFC, what issues are people reporting?


Sounds like people complaining, but then turns out to be non ROM related and user error. I know what the person means by it sounds like a lot complaints because I was the one who posted that comment.....nonetheless, still trolling the thread and gonna give it a few more pages of info before flashing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clifton23

wera750 said:


> Anyone else try the Team BAMF 4G widget? Working fine for me so far.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## droidth3ory

JD's Kernel is bad tushy... It is what I am using on my Personal build. Fast as shit and great battery life right out of the box, untouched.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Clifton23 said:


> Awesome. Thanks


UPDATE

Try at your own risk, I'm doing a full wipe in hopes of fixing my data problems now!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Budwizer

dspcap said:


> Are you using Nova Launcher? It's been a bug with that Launcher.


I've been running Nova and no issues with my widgets updating including Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## Clifton23

wera750 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Try at your own risk, I'm doing a full wipe in hopes of fixing my data problems now!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Let me know what you find. I will hold off for now, thanks.


----------



## dspcap

Budwizer said:


> I've been running Nova and no issues with my widgets updating including Beautiful Widgets.


Some people including myself have had issues with it.


----------



## tommy

Has anyone been able to get Verizon's visual voicemail to work? It worked on the previous release.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

droidth3ory said:


> JD's Kernel is bad tushy... It is what I am using on my Personal build. Fast as shit and great battery life right out of the box, untouched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Gonna give this a try. I've been using Imo's since I got the phone last week. It'll be nice to not have nightly releases for a change haha. Thanks for all your work DT!


----------



## 360razir

droidth3ory said:


> JD's Kernel is bad tushy... It is what I am using on my Personal build. Fast as shit and great battery life right out of the box, untouched.


Does anyone have a link to the JD kernel?


----------



## Slvfox

For anyone unfamilar with what NFC tags are, here is a good article that explains it. http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/weekend_project_make_your_own_nfc_tags.php


----------



## wera750

Had to do a full wipe to get things back to normal. It was flashing an R were the 4g symbol should be and it said data roaming flashing in the pull down....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## KlugN

Here's the link to the wiki for JD's kernel for anyone that wants it. From there you can go to his dl page.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13199-kernel-jdkernel-tuna-v112-updated-122911/

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## brad0383

tommy said:


> Has anyone been able to get Verizon's visual voicemail to work? It worked on the previous release.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Doesn't VZW charge for visual voicemail? Use Google voice instead.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90

What does the vzw enabled part mean? What's it do versus non enabled?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## philc21

Has anyone tried underclocking to 180 with the screen off? I remember this causing an issue with my og droid for receiving sms. Any idea if that happens with this one/ if underclocking it that low will do much for battery?


----------



## wera750

I'm trying Fabs v5 right now. Seems it the tits!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## jetski

brad0383 said:


> Doesn't VZW charge for visual voicemail? Use Google voice instead.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


I installed verizon login,
I went into apps and forced closed VVM cleared data, and went into VVM and was able to setup.
Also I left a VM for myself, not sure if that helped.


----------



## Storm T

Yep, it's 2.99 a month. No biggie. I guess I'll try it one of these days

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

wera750 said:


> I'm trying Fabs v5 right now. Seems it the tits!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Still trying to figure out why DT is using the JD kernel still, but took it out of the ROM a couple revs back. What did I miss?

Please report how Fabs v5 is working with 2.3. Thanks.


----------



## mustbepbs

I'm currently using JD's as well. I think it's running better than imo's. Wind up knight isn't stuttering a tad like it was with imo's. Guess it's true that kernels run differently on all phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstemps

Is anyone else getting a different MD5 for version 2.3 when downloading from http://th3oryrom.com/download/? I am getting e2c17bbd95b25418209750d9cc3f280b instead of what is posted in the OP?


----------



## ohjeez99

are the cmsettings with the lte toggle gonna be out soon on this one do you guys think?


----------



## 360razir

mustbepbs said:


> I'm currently using JD's as well. I think it's running better than imo's. Wind up knight isn't stuttering a tad like it was with imo's. Guess it's true that kernels run differently on all phones.


I feel like JD's is running a bit smoother on mine as well. The screen transitions in Nova Launcher seem a bit smoother and other apps/button presses just seem a bit more responsive. Put it up to 1350 using SetCPU for now, but will see how battery does in the next couple of days. Left gov and voltage alone for now.


----------



## cebosound

Its Official!!! I am running this Axiom 2.3 ROM!!! ........ So far, so Good.


----------



## Clifton23

wera750 said:


> I'm trying Fabs v5 right now. Seems it the tits!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I just flashed to this.. Gonna give it a shot and see how it runs


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Can someone confirm if the softkey Mods from the link in the OP work on 2.3? Thanks.


----------



## XfrostX

Does Wireless Tether beta not work on axi0m?


----------



## tdiebold

Synaptic13 said:


> Thx DT
> View attachment 13716
> 
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


beautiful font...which is that/where and how can I get it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

I just flashed JD's and lost 10% battery in about 15 min with the screen off...

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## fronc

Anyone seeing a problem syncing their picasa web albums to the gallery on 2.3? I haven't been prompted for permissions for it, and they're not syncing over. My Google plus pictures (profile pics) appear. It is very weird.


----------



## miamifin33

inferno10681 said:


> You're the second person that's said you've been seeing a lot of people having a lot of issues... other than NFC, what issues are people reporting?


I've heard more than one person complain about not being able to turn their screen on.


----------



## Synaptic13

tdiebold said:


> beautiful font...which is that/where and how can I get it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thx..."suigeneris" in rom toolbox

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## ryan

I'm still partial to Imoseyon's leankernel. It's nice to have so many options though, right? Coming from the Droid X at least...


----------



## euphoriq

I have noticed in wind up knight some stuttering running imo's latest experimental which is stock for this i believe. The interactivex with 1350/180 really provides good battery life though, are there any other better kernels available? I've heard about Fab's v5 how good is battery life? Will i need to make a screen off profile because it doesn't have interactive x?


----------



## 360razir

ryan said:


> I'm still partial to Imoseyon's leankernel. It's nice to have so many options though, right? Coming from the Droid X at least...


DX convert also, so I completely agree!


----------



## 360razir

prsnlcrcl said:


> Can someone confirm if the softkey Mods from the link in the OP work on 2.3? Thanks.


I am using blue 3-key circle mod and no problems to report with it at this time.


----------



## Shadows9909

360razir said:


> DX convert also, so I completely agree!


I am also coming from the x. Imos kernel is great but I feel it still needs some work. Currently I've found jds kernel to be the smoothest and the best battery life by far..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fronc

fronc said:


> Anyone seeing a problem syncing their picasa web albums to the gallery on 2.3? I haven't been prompted for permissions for it, and they're not syncing over. My Google plus pictures (profile pics) appear. It is very weird.


Fixed it: an uninstall/reinstall of Google+ from the market seemed to do the trick.


----------



## david617

XfrostX said:


> Does Wireless Tether beta not work on axi0m?


It works. I've used it.


----------



## 00McD00

Hey guys just an FYI: all my mods for this rom have been updated including volume-rocker screen on, removing status bar clock, and adding the MIUI battery bar can be found at the link below. Be sure to read through the entire OP to make sure you know what you're getting Enjoy!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13492-mod-general-rom-mods-upon-request-miui-top-bar-battery-screen-wake-and-more-coming/


----------



## atleecs

Yeah, I've been using the volume rocker with each successive ROM and have found no problems at all. Nice.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

00McD00 said:


> Hey guys just an FYI: all my mods for this rom have been updated including volume-rocker screen on, removing status bar clock, and adding the MIUI battery bar can be found at the link below. Be sure to read through the entire OP to make sure you know what you're getting Enjoy!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...nd-more-coming/


whoah whoah whoah, are we gonna see Mc Nexus roms? I came from the dinc... *hands stuttering* YES YES YES OH fudgeING YES HELL YEAH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! No offense to Theory, I love your work, but I love Mc's too, I want to try both.


----------



## BFirebird101

I leave for one day and there's already another update now? Holy crap you're a B3AST

Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## BFirebird101

does anybody know of a way to back up game data since I always lose progress since a data wipe is pretty much needed for every update? Since apparently backing up app data is bad idea on ics when using titanium or Ultimate Backup (what i use) Thanks









Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


----------



## 00McD00

cvbcbcmv said:


> whoah whoah whoah, are we gonna see Mc Nexus roms? I came from the dinc... *hands stuttering* YES YES YES OH fudgeING YES HELL YEAH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! No offense to Theory, I love your work, but I love Mc's too, I want to try both.


Haha slow down there partner, take a breath for a second. You probably won't be seeing any McRoms on the Nexus for at least a little while. I'm still lurking and learning the ropes (a lot has changed since Sense). Plus damn is it hard to compete with this crop of developers. All these integrated settings and kernel controls are blowing my mind right now. But hopefully with time I will sneak one out







until then I am just putting out these supplemental mods to tide over my developing hungers.


----------



## 00McD00

BFirebird101 said:


> does anybody know of a way to back up game data since I always lose progress since a data wipe is pretty much needed for every update? Since apparently backing up app data is bad idea on ics when using titanium or Ultimate Backup (what i use) Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typed from my kickass LTE Galaxy Nexus running AXI0M 2.2 combined with the HON3Y(S)CR3AM theme. ON3 ROM TO RUL3 TH3M ALL.


(sorry for double post) I have probably flashed 15+ roms at this point and with every single one I restore my USER apps (not system) with data using Titanium and have had 0 issues. In fact I have never had an issue even dating back to my Incredible doing this. Just my perspective.


----------



## Getwired

Anyone here have any issues with Light Flow notifications not working on 2.3? Gonna try FranciscoFranco's kernel to see if that's it.


----------



## Getwired

Nevermind...I'm a retard....Settings Profiles turned off "pulse LED" and around the time I flashed v2.3....DOH! All is well, although I might try Franco's Kernel anyway...







Is there a recovery .zip for the 2.3 Imo kernel in case I wanna come back?


----------



## Ryezen

I flashed the launcher2 patch, and the ICS "Shortcut" icon feature doesn't have the black circle around it. Kinda liked that, but I like having 5 rows more. =)


----------



## KlugN

00McD00 said:


> Haha slow down there partner, take a breath for a second...I'm still lurking...But hopefully with time I will sneak one out until then I am just putting out...to tide over my developing hungers.


^ That's what she said.

I'm sorry, I really need sleep.

But seriously Mc I'm glad you're here. Flashing some of your stuff now.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Smootee

Can someone explain why this happens in the search bar when horizontal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

Smootee said:


> Can someone explain why this happens in the search bar when horizontal?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't get that issue, Smootee, but I'm running the stock keyboard and SwiftKey X. Tried going back and forth between those two to see if I could reproduce your issue, but they both worked fine. I think it's probably either a keyboard (if not using stock) or the theme you have running.


----------



## Ryezen

Hey DT, I'm sure you've got lots of upcoming mod stuff in the works, but my personal fave from previous ROMs was the ability to slide the unlock circle to my SMS app. Worked flawlessly on MIUI with the Black Ice theme, and would love to have it again. Was by far the most useful addition I've seen to a lockscreen. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## cebosound

What settings should I use for "SetCPU" ?


----------



## jheredia

does anyone else notice that the camera now autofocuses before taking a picture - so you lose out on the "instant" pictures from stock?


----------



## prsnlcrcl

cebosound said:


> What settings should I use for "SetCPU" ?


That is a difficult question because each phone seems to respond differently to the settings. It also depends on what your goal is with adjusting the settings. Are you looking for better performance, or are you looking for better battery life. I have also seen a couple of posts recommending just running it as it is. I do tweak mine to lower the voltages a little bit, but there is not one set of settings that will work for everyone. I am not sure that helps.


----------



## toxa24

Hey Theory, as others have previously reported, I too noticed the battery charging bug while screen is off in 2.3 again. I wiped everything and followed your instructions from the OP when updating to 2.3 from 2.2 (and from each build for that matter). Thanks


----------



## XfrostX

david617 said:


> It works. I've used it.


edit: nvm had to install beta 113!


----------



## Skilover

Can we use the "black" mod and can we use your button mods on 2.3?


----------



## Htimez2

I love everything about AXIOM 2.3 you even met my request about the battery and made it just as I asked. You are the best DT!!! The only thing that could be more awesome is if I could get your "favorite" softkey mod over on runandhides page to work with a battery with the percentage instead of it making it stock battery again, but hey that's just something small and pointless, Love the ROM and thanx again for all your hard work, you definitely stay grindin' lol


----------



## salem

I was getting many random closings of apps... not force closings with a message, just the app stopped (happened with many apps... facebook, twitter, gmail, netflix...). I didn't adjust setcpu at all.

I switched to another kernel, and all seems to be well.


----------



## dvation

Smootee said:


> Can someone explain why this happens in the search bar when horizontal?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hard to say since you're not running stock. The attached screenshot is stock and renders okay. It's likely they keyboard you're using?


----------



## StirCwazy

Absolutely love the rom, the features can't be touched by any other out there. Unfortunately the one thing I've been toying with, NFC, doesn't want to work for me. I'm using NFC Tags (specs below) with NFC Task Launcher for anyone who is interested.

NFC Tag Specs
•1K MIFARE compatible
•13.56 MHz
•Purchased from here

I've flashed the rom several times. I've done the usual, reset to factory, cleared cache and dalvik cache, formatted system and everything else I could possibly format to get a clean install. I've verified I'm on 4.0.3 radios (on the off chance) and still nothing. Everything was working in 2.1 and previous builds, so just waiting for DT to figure out what's going on, which I'm sure he will.

Keep up the great work DT, and if you need any help testing any possible NFC fixes please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## ad720

ad720 said:


> I've been running Nova and no issues with my widgets updating including Beautiful Widgets.


I am using the stock trebuchet launcher.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> JD's Kernel is bad tushy... It is what I am using on my Personal build. Fast as shit and great battery life right out of the box, untouched.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 hey dt here is the only thing im having an issue with on 2.3... And I always do a full wipe of everything before flashing. Had this problem on 2.2 as well but not on 2.1. Let me know if there is an easy fix. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

StirCwazy said:


> Absolutely love the rom, the features can't be touched by any other out there. Unfortunately the one thing I've been toying with, NFC, doesn't want to work for me. I'm using NFC Tags (specs below) with NFC Task Launcher for anyone who is interested.
> 
> NFC Tag Specs
> •1K MIFARE compatible
> •13.56 MHz
> •Purchased from here
> 
> I've flashed the rom several times. I've done the usual, reset to factory, cleared cache and dalvik cache, formatted system and everything else I could possibly format to get a clean install. I've verified I'm on 4.0.3 radios (on the off chance) and still nothing. Everything was working in 2.1 and previous builds, so just waiting for DT to figure out what's going on, which I'm sure he will.
> 
> Keep up the great work DT, and if you need any help testing any possible NFC fixes please don't hesitate to PM me.


The tags probably aren't working for you because they aren't pre-formatted:
http://www.nfcrumors.com/tag/galaxy-nexus-nfc-format/


----------



## StirCwazy

dvation said:


> The tags probably aren't working for you because they aren't pre-formatted:
> http://www.nfcrumors...xus-nfc-format/


I formatted all of the tags on previous builds of DTs rom. The tags aren't even reading, period. When I put the tag at the back of the phone nothing happens. If it were reading them, but not formatted, the phone would indicate the tags being read at least. If I restore a nandroid of another rom (which I don't want to go back to since I love DTs work) the tags operate without issue.

Not to mention, the bug within ICS related to formatting of an NFC tag was fixed in 4.0.3. So if NFC were working it should still format properly.


----------



## time_to_crate

LoserBaby said:


> Bump.
> Not sure this is a Kernel issue or not, but every reboot my WiFi MAC address changes! Makes DHCP reservations a pain. FYI I am running 006b1 on Axi0m 2.1. Anyone else notice this or experience this??


I'm seeing this as well on 2.3. Kernel, maybe?


----------



## Ryezen

StirCwazy said:


> I formatted all of the tags on previous builds of DTs rom. The tags aren't even reading, period. When I put the tag at the back of the phone nothing happens. If it were reading them, but not formatted, the phone would indicate the tags being read at least. If I restore a nandroid of another rom (which I don't want to go back to since I love DTs work) the tags operate without issue.
> 
> Not to mention, the bug within ICS related to formatting of an NFC tag was fixed in 4.0.3. So if NFC were working it should still format properly.


Can anyone verify that using a different kernel fixes the NFC problem?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord

Is there a way in which I can speed up the LED notification flash frequency?


----------



## StirCwazy

Ryezen said:


> Can anyone verify that using a different kernel fixes the NFC problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried JD's kernel, no luck with NFC.


----------



## thewahlrus

jheredia said:


> does anyone else notice that the camera now autofocuses before taking a picture - so you lose out on the "instant" pictures from stock?


Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

Synaptic13 said:


> Thx..."suigeneris" in rom toolbox
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


How did you install it? Clockwork cannot flash it because amend scripting is no longer supported. I then tried Jrummy's font installer and it won't open.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wideopn11

loudaccord said:


> Is there a way in which I can speed up the LED notification flash frequency?


Light Flow on the market.


----------



## droidth3ory

jheredia said:


> does anyone else notice that the camera now autofocuses before taking a picture - so you lose out on the "instant" pictures from stock?


That is 4.0.3...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rdoanecu

ohjeez99 said:


> are the cmsettings with the lte toggle gonna be out soon on this one do you guys think?


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## droidth3ory

rdoanecu said:


> I'm curious about this as well.


It will not be incorporated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0

I see a lot of complaining and request just let the man do his thing just saying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juancito80

For those wanting this wallpaper..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ArXane

Ryezen said:


> Can anyone verify that using a different kernel fixes the NFC problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There are a few of us (at least) in the same place as you. Flashing a different kernel will not fix the problem. He had a test file 10 pages back ago or so that he tried to fix, didnt work.....


----------



## auxiliarypie

hey guys im flashing this coming from Android Revolution HD (4.0.2), i wiped everything just like the 1st post said (data/cache/system) and i went to flash the rom and i get:
assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" II getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"
E: Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

can anyone help a brother out?


----------



## sincerity

^bad download perhaps? I have no idea other than that


----------



## JRJ442

Yeah sounds like it. Try another mirror and check ur md5


----------



## dgraphics2009

Lightflow isn't working. I knew that a good 2.2 had to be messed with for 2.3. Anyone have a fix for light flow.........nothing is lighting up


----------



## wideopn11

dgraphics2009 said:


> Lightflow isn't working. I knew that a good 2.2 had to be messed with for 2.3. Anyone have a fix for light flow.........nothing is lighting up


Works fine for me on 2.3.


----------



## 2defmouze

auxiliarypie said:


> hey guys im flashing this coming from Android Revolution HD (4.0.2), i wiped everything just like the 1st post said (data/cache/system) and i went to flash the rom and i get:
> assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" II getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"
> E: Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> can anyone help a brother out?


Use Rom Manager to re-flash clockwork recovery... another guy had the same issue and that fixed it


----------



## 2defmouze

dgraphics2009 said:


> Lightflow isn't working. I knew that a good 2.2 had to be messed with for 2.3. Anyone have a fix for light flow.........nothing is lighting up


Make sure you have your settings right... Display > Pulse Notification Light checked... Accessibility > Light Flow ON


----------



## pcm2a

Will there be a fix for the forced auto-focus? Being able to rapidly take pictures was an amazing feature of this phone.


----------



## 2defmouze

pcm2a said:


> Will there be a fix for the forced auto-focus? Being able to rapidly take pictures was an amazing feature of this phone.


It does that in 4.0.3... Touch the screen first to focus, then snap picture, still does it instantly.


----------



## jeff5891

auxiliarypie said:


> hey guys im flashing this coming from Android Revolution HD (4.0.2), i wiped everything just like the 1st post said (data/cache/system) and i went to flash the rom and i get:
> assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" II getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"
> E: Error in /sdcard/AXIOM_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> can anyone help a brother out?


re download the ROM from another mirror, there could have been a problem with it when you downloaded the file. the other day when i installed 2.2 my word prediction was only showing contacts so i re installed 2.1 downloaded 2.2 again and installed and it worked. also make sure you format/system under mounts.


----------



## dspcap

What is lightflow?


----------



## tommy

Anyone get Verizon's visual voicemail working on 2.3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thewahlrus

droidth3ory said:


> That is 4.0.3...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh snap. Guess we'll live with an "almost" instant camera for now.


----------



## 2defmouze

dspcap said:


> What is lightflow?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lightflow#seen


----------



## dgraphics2009

Thanks for those that helped with the light flow directions but still not lighting up. I installed the JD Kernel. Think that has something to do with the pulsating lights not showing up?


----------



## euphoriq

Leankernel isn't doing it for me, about to try apex v5.1 anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## dspcap

2defmouze said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lightflow#seen


I googled it before asking... but the results bring up apps in the market and what people are discussing relates to something built into the OS / ROM.


----------



## 2defmouze

FWIW with JDKernel I'm seeing absolutely zero lag on wind up knight (stock settings, smartassv2 governor) or anywhere else in my system, whereas there was definitely a little bit a lag with Imo's 1.2.2 exp2... just flashed it so no comment on battery life but I'm going to stick with it for the day or so and see how it seems.


----------



## igotgame

dgraphics2009 said:


> Thanks for those that helped with the light flow directions but still not lighting up. I installed the JD Kernel. Think that has something to do with the pulsating lights not showing up?


Pulse Notification light is checked under Display settings right?


----------



## 2defmouze

dspcap said:


> I googled it before asking... but the results bring up apps in the market and what people are discussing relates to something built into the OS / ROM.


They're talking about the app Light Flow, lol








Apparently some of them are having trouble getting it working, works just fine for me. I restored it (with data in fact) using TiBu, made sure all settings are correct, and it works as usual.


----------



## dgraphics2009

igotgame said:


> Pulse Notification light is checked under Display settings right?


Yep, that is checked.


----------



## thewahlrus

2defmouze said:


> It does that in 4.0.3... Touch the screen first to focus, then snap picture, still does it instantly.


You're right. I thought it kept auto focusing with each picture earlier but I just took 5 real quick and it worked. I noticed if you take a few then point the camera at something further/closer it's going to auto focus again with the first shot or two then start snapping away. I just touched to focus, took 5 of the wall right next to me, then turned at took some of the end of the hall. The first two down the hall auto focused first (about 1 second delay while it focused) then the rest were instant. This is probably exactly how you'd want it to operate. Who wants instant out of focus pictures? I think what myself and a couple other people experienced was we whipped out the phone and immediately started snapping and noticed the delay. If you don't focus by tapping first, the initial pictures will have a delay while it focuses then they'll be instant.

I don't remember how it worked on stock .402 but it's just fine on this. Zero shutter lag as long as it's already in focus.


----------



## thewahlrus

2defmouze said:


> They're talking about the app Light Flow, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some of them are having trouble getting it working, works just fine for me. I restored it (with data in fact) using TiBu, made sure all settings are correct, and it works as usual.


Me too. As long as light flow is enabled under accessibility. I restore it with titanium but still have to go turn it to "on" under services before it will work.


----------



## euphoriq

2defmouze said:


> FWIW with JDKernel I'm seeing absolutely zero lag on wind up knight (stock settings, smartassv2 governor) or anywhere else in my system, whereas there was definitely a little bit a lag with Imo's 1.2.2 exp2... just flashed it so no comment on battery life but I'm going to stick with it for the day or so and see how it seems.


Im running the latest apex and see zero stuterring using the 350/1350 with hotplug.
I'm not a fan of JDKernel, never got good battery life with it.


----------



## crupp

Does Verizon VVM work with this ROM


----------



## euphoriq

Has anyone tried faux-kernel?


----------



## TEK112

dgraphics2009 said:


> Thanks for those that helped with the light flow directions but still not lighting up. I installed the JD Kernel. Think that has something to do with the pulsating lights not showing up?


After the flash did you re-enable it in accessibility?


----------



## dgraphics2009

TEK112 said:


> After the flash did you re-enable it in accessibility?


Are you saying after I flashed the JD Kernel did I re-enable it in acessibility......not right after but when it downloaded with the rest of my apps then I did. It got past superuser and no lights. I mean this thing was blinking so much with 2.2 and now nothing with 2.3 and JD kernel


----------



## BFirebird101

Wifi tether is broken on 2.3 stock update btw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Well Light Flow works flawlessly for me, it did on Imo's kernel and it is now on JDkernel (just tried calling, leaving a vm, etc to be sure). Try clearing its cache/data, revoke SU priveldges, then set it up again, and be sure all your phone settings are right. Its definitely something to do with your install because mine works just fine.


----------



## antintyty

am i the only one that still has the "Roaming Indicator Off" on the lockscreen and noti bar?


----------



## mfish123

Battery life on 2.2 was amazing. I was able to get about 4 hours of screen on time / 11.5 hours total. This was using Imo 1.2.1 stable kernel. I'm on 2.3 now and will be testing battery life again. I find that 1.2.1 can handle the UV settings I have whereas 1.2.2 exp can't (and that is without using the 180 mhz or 1.42mhz). I do use juice defender ultimate and have it set to enable data and sync every 15 minutes. When data was connected it was wifi.


----------



## time_to_crate

nvs_map.bin appears to be missing from /data/misc/wifi, which explains the MAC address changing on each boot.

Can this be resolved? I don't think this ROM is the only one; it's likely an issue with many (all?) "current" 4.0.3 ROMs, given the source.


----------



## droidth3ory

BFirebird101 said:


> Wifi tether is broken on 2.3 stock update btw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

I used today. You mean the real hotspot?

The one you pay for.


----------



## deaffob

Are we going to get the LTE toggle that's recently been integrated into CM9? *fingers crossed*


----------



## dgraphics2009

antintyty said:


> am i the only one that still has the "Roaming Indicator Off" on the lockscreen and noti bar?


Yeah I saw that but I didn't pay any attention to it. My plan is unlimited so that's not on my top 5 list


----------



## 2defmouze

deaffob said:


> Are we going to get the LTE toggle that's recently been integrated into CM9? *fingers crossed*


Like one page ago DT said no


----------



## evilmunkeh

Is anyone else getting a "sleep of death" issue? I first started seeing this on Axiom 2.1 and have just experienced it again on 2.3. On both builds, I wiped all /system /data /cache and dalvik-cache before installing. To further explain this issue, heres what happens: Phone is typically in my pocket and out of no where it begins to get really hot. I try to turn the screen on but it won't turn on. I attempt to check back on it a few minutes later and it still won't turn on. Meanwhile, the phone is really hot on the backplate on the left side of the rear camera. The only way to get the phone to turn on again is to remove the battery and put it back in again. I'm not sure if this is app-related or just a bad unit. I would like to believe that the unit is fine since it performs well everywhere else. I am also using SetCPU with the interactivex governor running 350/1200, and a screen off profile of 180/350 interactivex. I really am lost and this is really such a great ROM I would hate to go back to a stock'ish ROM.

Any advice or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2defmouze

evilmunkeh said:


> Is anyone else getting a "sleep of death" issue? I first started seeing this on Axiom 2.1 and have just experienced it again on 2.3. On both builds, I wiped all /system /data /cache and dalvik-cache before installing. To further explain this issue, heres what happens: Phone is typically in my pocket and out of no where it begins to get really hot. I try to turn the screen on but it won't turn on. I attempt to check back on it a few minutes later and it still won't turn on. Meanwhile, the phone is really hot on the backplate on the left side of the rear camera. The only way to get the phone to turn on again is to remove the battery and put it back in again. I'm not sure if this is app-related or just a bad unit. I would like to believe that the unit is fine since it performs well everywhere else. I am also using SetCPU with the interactivex governor running 350/1200, and a screen off profile of 180/350 interactivex. I really am lost and this is really such a great ROM I would hate to go back to a stock'ish ROM.
> 
> Any advice or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Try the newer exp2 kernel, couple peeps were getting SOD's on exp1


----------



## jucytec

DT,

Any chance cooking in 4 softkeys?
I miss the ability to voice search on long press of the search button.


----------



## 2defmouze

jucytec said:


> DT,
> 
> Any chance cooking in 4 softkeys?
> I miss the ability to voice search on long press of the search button.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/
Bottom of OP there ^^^^^ different colors, battery icons, and have long-press functionality.. and work for 2.3


----------



## runandhide05

2defmouze said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/
> Bottom of OP there ^^^^^ different colors, battery icons, and have long-press functionality.. and work for 2.3


What he said! Or look at this op there's a few mentions of where to get all 66 different mods from every layout color batter percent icons . Everything
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## pcm2a

2defmouze said:


> It does that in 4.0.3... Touch the screen first to focus, then snap picture, still does it instantly.


Works great, thanks for that tip!


----------



## TEK112

dgraphics2009 said:


> Are you saying after I flashed the JD Kernel did I re-enable it in acessibility......not right after but when it downloaded with the rest of my apps then I did. It got past superuser and no lights. I mean this thing was blinking so much with 2.2 and now nothing with 2.3 and JD kernel


Yeah, cause I made the same mistake going to 2.2. However, with so many issues floating around I may stay put.


----------



## zr0ko0l

is there a flashable zip to change the menu layout from 4.0.3 axi0m 2.3 white B_H_R_M to the 3 vertical dots? been looking for it everywhere with no luck.


----------



## crupp

Are people able to connect to Verizon VVM?


----------



## runandhide05

zr0ko0l said:


> is there a flashable zip to change the menu layout from 4.0.3 axi0m 2.3 white B_H_R_M to the 3 vertical dots? been looking for it everywhere with no luck.


just use my mod, open with win7 and replace the menu icon with the three dot icon
Back out then flash


----------



## Budwizer

crupp said:


> Are people able to connect to Verizon VVM?


Mine is stuck at the "Checking Account Status" screen. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but getting the same results.

EDIT: It eventually timed out with an error message stating "Data network unavailable, please try again later." Disconnected from WiFi and it still errored out. Also I am able to get into the My Verizon app without any issues.


----------



## crupp

Yup, mine did that on Gummie. It must be a 4.03 thing.


----------



## sophware

runandhide05 said:


> What he said! Or look at this op there's a few mentions of where to get all 66 different mods from every layout color batter percent icons . Everything
> Swyped from my GNEX


Not what he said. The links there are for four-button mods OR long-press options, not both. I didn't try every single one and would LOVE to be proved wrong. In the meantime, I'm using an old version that works (has four buttons, including a long-press-enabled search). Unfortunately for me, given my preferences, it has the speedo battery.

I can find it in a cached Google result, but the dl links fail.

One of the ones that works is called zygot3_4softBlue_speedo.bat_SystemUI.zip. Give me a place to upload it, and I will (PM me).


----------



## zr0ko0l

runandhide05 said:


> just use my mod, open with win7 and replace the menu icon with the three dot icon
> Back out then flash


which mod do i use?


----------



## jetski

Budwizer said:


> Mine is stuck at the "Checking Account Status" screen. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but getting the same results.
> 
> EDIT: It eventually timed out with an error message stating "Data network unavailable, please try again later." Disconnected from WiFi and it still errored out. Also I am able to get into the My Verizon app without any issues.


Install verizon login from market
Leave yourself a VM
go to app clear data
login to the app
Make sure you download the app for the nexus


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol DT what did you change with the bootanimation in 2.3, I can no longer swap it out using:
adb remount
adb push bootanimation.zip /system/media/bootanimation.zip

All I get is no boot animations now... :\
Worked fine on 2.2 I could swap easy


----------



## custompcs

BFirebird101 said:


> Wifi tether is broken on 2.3 stock update btw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


3.1-beta9***BETA-VERSION*** is working just fine for me

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


----------



## sophware

runandhide05 said:


> What he said! Or look at this op there's a few mentions of where to get all 66 different mods from every layout color batter percent icons . Everything
> Swyped from my GNEX


More info for @runandhide05 and @2defmouze:

I also found this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13323-mod402-softkey-and-1-mods/

Presumably, some of those would be four buttons with working long-press search. They display stretched out though. Perhaps, runandhide05, you had to do that to make them not act funny in other situations (appear on the lock screen, notification icons, or other compatibility with 4.0.3); however, the one I'm using works well enough with 4.0.3. It does show the search icon on the lock screen, but is proportioned much better. It looks like this:

http://i.imgur.com/BPIBm.png

Very pretty. Thanks for making it and for providing instructions on how to make my own. When I get time, I'll give it a try.


----------



## 2defmouze

sophware said:


> More info for @runandhide05 and @2defmouze:
> 
> I also found this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13323-mod402-softkey-and-1-mods/
> 
> Presumably, some of those would be four buttons with working long-press search. They display stretched out though. Perhaps, runandhide05, you had to do that to make them not act funny in other situations (appear on the lock screen, notification icons, or other compatibility with 4.0.3); however, the one I'm using works well enough with 4.0.3. It does show the search icon on the lock screen, but is proportioned much better. It looks like this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BPIBm.png
> 
> Very pretty. Thanks for making it and for providing instructions on how to make my own. When I get time, I'll give it a try.


Not sure I follow you.. RAH's work perfect, have long-press and don't show on lock screen. Don't look stretched out or anything to me..

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dspcap

custompcs said:


> 3.1-beta9***BETA-VERSION*** is working just fine for me


I just turn on Wifi AP from the notification widgets and it works great... should I be downloading anything additional?


----------



## noah

2defmouze said:


> Lol DT what did you change with the bootanimation in 2.3, I can no longer swap it out using:
> adb remount
> adb push bootanimation.zip /system/media/bootanimation.zip
> 
> All I get is no boot animations now... :\
> Worked fine on 2.2 I could swap easy


 I have swapped boot animations on this one (2.3) just using root explorer and putting the bootanimation.zip into the /system/media folder and checking permissions with no problems (after removing the current one of course).


----------



## 2defmouze

noah said:


> I have swapped boot animations on this one (2.3) just using root explorer and putting the bootanimation.zip into the /system/media folder and checking permissions with no problems (after removing the current one of course).


Hm never had to change the permissions before but I think you may be right... I'm assuming you make them
xx
x
x
or something else?

EDIT: Well trying that, still not working.... bah humbug lol, little help?


----------



## vin2win

Visual voicemail no matter what I try from clearing data or and re installing the app it just loops on checking account data, must be 4.0.3 or something...anyone have any luck


----------



## tommy

jetski said:


> Install verizon login from market
> Leave yourself a VM
> go to app clear data
> login to the app
> Make sure you download the app for the nexus


Still didn't work... at least I got to the pin screen with your instructions. But then it timed out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sophware

2defmouze said:


> Not sure I follow you.. RAH's work perfect, have long-press and don't show on lock screen. Don't look stretched out or anything to me..
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


RAH rocks and what you're using looks good. @jucytec and I are looking for four-button versions.

I have an old one that works (thank you RAH), but would like a different battery icon and don't think the current links have any four-button layouts with long-press search. I tried a few, but not all. Maybe I'm wrong; but, your three-button version doesn't yet answer the question.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## tatuud

hey DT...I purchased Franco's kernael updater (supporting the devs whenever i can). anyways i was able to get it no issues at all on 2.1 but on 2.3 it says not compatible with your device, this is only for 4.0.3. I emailed Franco and he says its a "build. prop" file thing. The only thing i can see in the build.prop file is one line that says 4.0.2. Would me editing that line to say 4.0.3 mess up my phone? If nothing can be done no worries. This rom is excellent, been on your stuff since 1.4. thanks


----------



## custompcs

dspcap said:


> I just turn on Wifi AP from the notification widgets and it works great... should I be downloading anything additional?


that's for your phone to access a wifi connection......wireless tether is different . Your phone becomes the access point for other devices to connect thru your data plan

From the link posted above just go to the FAQ section and it should explain everything for you about that app, I was only confirming that app works on AXIOM V2.3 and V2.2


----------



## inferno10681

custompcs said:


> that's for your phone to access a wifi connection......wireless tether is different . Your phone becomes the access point for other devices to connect thru your data plan


No, Wifi AP in the notification power widget is the toggle for the built in Wifi Hotspot that you have to pay for (unless you enable from the notification widget, in which case it bypasses the provisioning check). I just checked both built-in Wifi Hotspot, built-in USB Tether, and the AndroidWifiTether app - all work.


----------



## 2defmouze

Eh nvm


----------



## antintyty

dgraphics2009 said:


> Yeah I saw that but I didn't pay any attention to it. My plan is unlimited so that's not on my top 5 list


I'm on a unlimited plan also. It didn't do that when I was on GummyNex...really weird.


----------



## Synaptic13

inferno10681 said:


> No, Wifi AP in the notification power widget is the toggle for the built in Wifi Hotspot that you have to pay for (unless you enable from the notification widget, in which case it bypasses the provisioning check). I just checked both built-in Wifi Hotspot, built-in USB Tether, and the AndroidWifiTether app - all work.


+1...shhhh its a secret lol

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## VzwGalaxy

anyone else having charging issues? my battery drains even while plugged into my laptop. i've also tested this through the wall charger and same issue....only way it seems i'm able to actually charge the phone is if i turn it off, but i find myself needing the phone on while charging in my everyday life. any suggestions, i'm on 2.3


----------



## gbdesai

BFirebird101 said:


> Wifi tether is broken on 2.3 stock update btw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Which Wi-Fi tether, the one that you legally subscribe to from Verizon? If so, it works for me, using it with my laptop at work right now...


----------



## zr0ko0l

how can i fix the spacing on the 4 softkey with menu key? it seems as though the B_H_R keys are are all the way to the left of the screen and the menu key is has a ton of space.


----------



## Grizzly420

VzwGalaxy said:


> anyone else having charging issues? my battery drains even while plugged into my laptop. i've also tested this through the wall charger and same issue....only way it seems i'm able to actually charge the phone is if i turn it off, but i find myself needing the phone on while charging in my everyday life. any suggestions, i'm on 2.3


Charging OK with me. Sorry I don't know what to suggest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxetuo

tatuud said:


> hey DT...I purchased Franco's kernael updater (supporting the devs whenever i can). anyways i was able to get it no issues at all on 2.1 but on 2.3 it says not compatible with your device, this is only for 4.0.3. I emailed Franco and he says its a "build. prop" file thing. The only thing i can see in the build.prop file is one line that says 4.0.2. Would me editing that line to say 4.0.3 mess up my phone? If nothing can be done no worries. This rom is excellent, been on your stuff since 1.4. thanks


I'm having the same issue. Can't find the app in the market at all.


----------



## toxa24

2defmouze said:


> Hm never had to change the permissions before but I think you may be right... I'm assuming you make them
> xx
> x
> x
> or something else?
> 
> EDIT: Well trying that, still not working.... bah humbug lol, little help?


I also replaced the bootanimation using root explorer, and had to change permissions, and delete the old one (or simply rename). Works great


----------



## Synaptic13

zr0ko0l said:


> how can i fix the spacing on the 4 softkey with menu key? it seems as though the B_H_R keys are are all the way to the left of the screen and the menu key is has a ton of space.


If you use a non-native launcher like me (go launcher pictured) then it fills that gap...I use a modified RAH soft key as well and if I wasn't using "go" that space would be empty too 







Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## Budwizer

jetski said:


> Still didn't work... at least I got to the pin screen with your instructions. But then it timed out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tried the steps as well and still no dice.


----------



## 2defmouze

toxa24 said:


> I also replaced the bootanimation using root explorer, and had to change permissions, and delete the old one (or simply rename). Works great


Meh I'll screw around with it later... for some reason I was able to push the theoryrom animation and get that to work but no others are working (I confirmed they did earlier on 2.2 and earlier)... not a huge deal, I'm sure its something I'm screwing up I'll figure it out later, thanks!


----------



## vin2win

With the Launcher in V2.3 I dont seem to be able to use my full screen for widgets or apps. I cannot seem to use the area where I disabled the persistent search bar. It doesnt allow me to fill in that missing gap area now on the top of the screen, in Nova Launcher it allows you to go all the way when you remove the search bar. Any suggestions or am I missing something....


----------



## MFD00M

tatuud said:


> hey DT...I purchased Franco's kernael updater (supporting the devs whenever i can). anyways i was able to get it no issues at all on 2.1 but on 2.3 it says not compatible with your device, this is only for 4.0.3. I emailed Franco and he says its a "build. prop" file thing. The only thing i can see in the build.prop file is one line that says 4.0.2. Would me editing that line to say 4.0.3 mess up my phone? If nothing can be done no worries. This rom is excellent, been on your stuff since 1.4. thanks


You can save a copy of the build prop, then if anything goes wrong you can always revert back to the original. Or make a nandroid back up of your rom and give it a shot.


----------



## sophware

Synaptic13 said:


> If you use a non-native launcher like me (go launcher pictured) then it fills that gap...I use a modified RAH soft key as well and if I wasn't using "go" that space would be empty too
> View attachment 13757
> 
> Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


Thanks. Does GO have an option for making the menu key show up in all (or more) places? Does long-press of your search key launch voice actions?


----------



## dspcap

inferno10681 said:


> No, Wifi AP in the notification power widget is the toggle for the built in Wifi Hotspot that you have to pay for (unless you enable from the notification widget, in which case it bypasses the provisioning check). I just checked both built-in Wifi Hotspot, built-in USB Tether, and the AndroidWifiTether app - all work.


Right, wifi hot spot is what I played with yesterday and worked great !!!


----------



## Synaptic13

sophware said:


> Thanks. Does GO have an option for making the menu key show up in all (or more) places? Does long-press of your search key launch voice actions?


Because its not native the menu key displays whenever its in the foreground...and yep the voice search works with a long press

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## toxa24

2defmouze said:


> Meh I'll screw around with it later... for some reason I was able to push the theoryrom animation and get that to work but no others are working (I confirmed they did earlier on 2.2 and earlier)... not a huge deal, I'm sure its something I'm screwing up I'll figure it out later, thanks!


Im using these bootanimations, more specific MachineAzul, from here. They are unbelievably nice!


----------



## euphoriq

Can anyone chime in on whether Apex v5 or the latest Franco nightly is better?
Imos latest makes wind-up knight stutter.

Apex seems fine but franco's has good life apparently.

Anyone who's used both for a few days each got any input?


----------



## vin2win

Does anyone know if Nova Launcher works with this ROM, love the ROM been using it for awhile, just like Nova launcher the best so far.... thanks everyone


----------



## toxa24

vin2win said:


> Does anyone know if Nova Launcher works with this ROM, love the ROM been using it for awhile, just like Nova launcher the best so far.... thanks everyone


Works like a charm


----------



## sophware

vin2win said:


> Does anyone know if Nova Launcher works with this ROM, love the ROM been using it for awhile, just like Nova launcher the best so far.... thanks everyone


Nova Launcher works well for me in 2.3


----------



## runandhide05

zr0ko0l said:


> how can i fix the spacing on the 4 softkey with menu key? it seems as though the B_H_R keys are are all the way to the left of the screen and the menu key is has a ton of space.


This is not the thread to discuss that, 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## sophware

zr0ko0l said:


> how can i fix the spacing on the 4 softkey with menu key? it seems as though the B_H_R keys are are all the way to the left of the screen and the menu key is has a ton of space.


try this thread (just a suggestion, not sure if RAH would agree): http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/


----------



## ugapug

My only real problem is a PHONE functionality problem. I have a predator collection agency that keeps calling my number even though I'm not who they are looking for (and have told them repeatedly). I have this bottom feeder set to "Send all calls directly to voicemail". Problem is, since about 2.1 those calls RING THROUGH. Sure would like it if you could check that and see if it's a ROM thing, DT.


----------



## Synaptic13

off topic...but just found out my transformer prime is going to be unlocked (after some messages a few of us left on Asus' FB page lol) and is now rootable...DT any chance we might see some Th3ory magic on the tablet side of things??? God I hope so!!!


----------



## toxa24

ugapug said:


> My only real problem is a PHONE functionality problem. I have a predator collection agency that keeps calling my number even though I'm not who they are looking for (and have told them repeatedly). I have this bottom feeder set to "Send all calls directly to voicemail". Problem is, since about 2.1 those calls RING THROUGH. Sure would like it if you could check that and see if it's a ROM thing, DT.


If they call you again, tell them to put you on 'do not call list', they are obligated to do so by law.


----------



## antintyty

toxa24 said:


> Im using these bootanimations, more specific MachineAzul, from here. They are unbelievably nice!


works great! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ugapug

toxa24 said:


> If they call you again, tell them to put you on 'do not call list', they are obligated to do so by law.


I've already done this. This is one of those agencies that doesn't follow the law.


----------



## deaffob

ugapug said:


> I've already done this. This is one of those agencies that doesn't follow the law.


Why don't use setup one of those blacklist thing with VZ? Then you won't have to worry about setting it up on your phone anymore.


----------



## erric

NFC hasn't been working for me since switching to Axiom 2.2


----------



## mmellis

fronc said:


> Fixed it: an uninstall/reinstall of Google+ from the market seemed to do the trick.


Yeah..I had to reinstall Google+ twice before my gallery updated properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thewahlrus

ugapug said:


> I've already done this. This is one of those agencies that doesn't follow the law.


You have to request that they only contact you in writing, and ask for an address that you can mail your request to (certified signature confirmation). You have 30 days to mail it to them or they can call you again. Just tell them your going to sue them under FDCPA. If you do all this and can prove they still called you then you can sue them. Phone records, a copy of the letter, and signature confirmation from the USPS is enough to sue for damages. Most of the time they leave you alone if you know what your talking about, but just asking to be put on a do not call list they know you don't know your rights and will continue to bug you. Back on topic?

PM me if you want. I've dealt with these people with good success.


----------



## cowboys4life22

Is anyone else having wifi troubles when trying to connect to network? I did complete wipe when coming from 2.2 and I can turn on Wifi no problem, but when it tries to connect to network it sticks at obtaining IP address then goes back to saved without any connection. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## TEK112

cowboys4life22 said:


> Is anyone else having wifi troubles when trying to connect to network? I did complete wipe when coming from 2.2 and I can turn on Wifi no problem, but when it tries to connect to network it sticks at obtaining IP address then goes back to saved without any connection. Any help will be appreciated


How many networks have you tried? Sometimes you need to reboot the router.


----------



## cowboys4life22

I have tried 3 different networks from my house to friends and still the same outcome. All have solid working wireless conncections to other devices.


----------



## david617

Anybody notice that when on CDMA-only mode you cannot use the internet and phone simultaneously?
I know that on the older VZW phones you couldn't, but on my Thunderbolt I was able to be on CDMA-only and use both the internet and place a phone call at the same time.
I'm not sure if this is a bug that can be fixed, or a limitation of the phone.


----------



## crupp

anyone having success in using my verizon or VVM. I can't seem to get access to either of them.


----------



## jucytec

2defmouze said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ounting-123011/
> Bottom of OP there ^^^^^ different colors, battery icons, and have long-press functionality.. and work for 2.3


I tried these, it loses the power notification widgets when i apply... was this fixed?


----------



## Blunderbuss

erric said:


> NFC hasn't been working for me since switching to Axiom 2.2


Despite the OP, I believe this is a known bug.


----------



## dvation

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have tried 3 different networks from my house to friends and still the same outcome. All have solid working wireless conncections to other devices.


I've seen this when restoring access point data from titanium backup. If you've done that, it could be the cause of your problem.


----------



## rdearth53

That was a special feature of Thunderbolt that I believe was made possible from the Qualcomm chips inside it. So the Gnex will never be able to do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

david617 said:


> Anybody notice that when on CDMA-only mode you cannot use the internet and phone simultaneously? I know that on the older VZW phones you couldn't, but on my Thunderbolt I was able to be on CDMA-only and use both the internet and place a phone call at the same time. I'm not sure if this is a bug that can be fixed, or a limitation of the phone.


The thunderbolt is the only device for verizon that can talk and surf over 3g only. Specialty hardware not present on the GNexus.


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

cowboys4life22 said:


> Is anyone else having wifi troubles when trying to connect to network? I did complete wipe when coming from 2.2 and I can turn on Wifi no problem, but when it tries to connect to network it sticks at obtaining IP address then goes back to saved without any connection. Any help will be appreciated


Sounds like a bad ROM download. Did you check the md5 before flashing the version of 2.3? I would check that and if it does not check out correctly I would redownload, check md5, and do a complete wipe, format system and reflash of 2.3


----------



## TEK112

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have tried 3 different networks from my house to friends and still the same outcome. All have solid working wireless conncections to other devices.


Were they networks you used your device on previously?

The reason I asked is that my gtablet was on my network, I flashed a few roms back to back and then it could connect. My phone, netbook and mac mini all connected fine. Even when I forced them off the network and rejoined, they worked, only a router reboot resolved the issue.

If not, time to start looking at kernels.


----------



## 2defmouze

jucytec said:


> I tried these, it loses the power notification widgets when i apply... was this fixed?


Mine work fine. Wipe cache and dalvik then flash.

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sprovo

everything about 2.3 is flawless for me. everything works. DT is a boss. if i use the built in tether will i be charged from verizon. or was it *fixed*


----------



## Synaptic13

sprovo said:


> everything about 2.3 is flawless for me. everything works. DT is a boss. if i use the built in tether will i be charged from verizon. or was it *fixed*


Mum's the word...lol

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## RubberDucker

evilmunkeh said:


> Is anyone else getting a "sleep of death" issue? I first started seeing this on Axiom 2.1 and have just experienced it again on 2.3. On both builds, I wiped all /system /data /cache and dalvik-cache before installing. To further explain this issue, heres what happens: Phone is typically in my pocket and out of no where it begins to get really hot. I try to turn the screen on but it won't turn on. I attempt to check back on it a few minutes later and it still won't turn on. Meanwhile, the phone is really hot on the backplate on the left side of the rear camera. The only way to get the phone to turn on again is to remove the battery and put it back in again. I'm not sure if this is app-related or just a bad unit. I would like to believe that the unit is fine since it performs well everywhere else. I am also using SetCPU with the interactivex governor running 350/1200, and a screen off profile of 180/350 interactivex. I really am lost and this is really such a great ROM I would hate to go back to a stock'ish ROM.
> 
> Any advice or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


I actually saw this on 2.2... My phone wasn't hot though. I just couldn't turn it on. Battery pull fixed it. I went back to 2.1 and didn't see the issue. I am now on 2.3 and haven't seen the issue. I'm using JD's kernal and stock SetCPU settings.

Loving this ROM! Great work DT!


----------



## ugapug

RubberDucker said:


> I actually saw this on 2.2... My phone wasn't hot though. I just couldn't turn it on. Battery pull fixed it. I went back to 2.1 and didn't see the issue. I am now on 2.3 and haven't seen the issue. I'm using JD's kernal and stock SetCPU settings.
> 
> Loving this ROM! Great work DT!


I raised my 180mhz voltage by 25 (with imo 1.2.2) and this problem went away. SOmething about interactivex, 180mhz, one core off and low voltage made it go bzzzzttt. Running perfectly now.


----------



## gb714us

TemplesOfSyrinx said:


> Sounds like a bad ROM download. Did you check the md5 before flashing the version of 2.3? I would check that and if it does not check out correctly I would redownload, check md5, and do a complete wipe, format system and reflash of 2.3


What makes you think its a bad download? It sounds perfectly fine to me. guy with the crap wifi connection, do you have att? If you do then I can say we've both have horrible services cuz mine does that time to time. The roms fine no need.to completely demolish your phone for it. Its just the router.


----------



## droidth3ory

I believe I found the nfc tag issues.







Also, what I did to the VZW apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowman

gb714us said:


> What makes you think its a bad download? It sounds perfectly fine to me. guy with the crap wifi connection, do you have att? If you do then I can say we've both have horrible services cuz mine does that time to time. The roms fine no need.to completely demolish your phone for it. Its just the router.


You should build a cheap dd-wrt box.... mine runs awesome... cheap router with better functionality than some of the most expensive routers out there...

Btw, 2.3 is definitely the smoothest my phone has ran since I got it... awesome work dt. Sweet tea money on its way soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ArXane

droidth3ory said:


> I believe I found the nfc tag issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what I did to the VZW apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bless you! Im exited to try it out.


----------



## sting5566

droidth3ory said:


> I believe I found the nfc tag issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what I did to the VZW apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think I smell another update, cool


----------



## chefb

sprovo said:


> everything about 2.3 is flawless for me. everything works. DT is a boss. if i use the built in tether will i be charged from verizon. or was it *fixed*


that is what Iwould like to know.....that would be a deal maker....i think some one said no...but i pretty sure i was drunk when i read that


----------



## CDuke619

chefb said:


> that is what Iwould like to know.....that would be a deal maker....i think some one said no...but i pretty sure i was drunk when i read that


He's not including the tether hack. Says it's stealing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu

just got a message on live profile, went to check it and the screen wouldn't come on. the notification light was blinking away as it should from lightflow, but it wouldn't respond at all.

stock 2.3, no mods or voltage changes


----------



## dnewbrough

DT, would it be possible to get the CM9 Notification toggles with the 4G toggle for the next build? I know we can use the BAMF one but I really like the clean look of them in the notification pull down. This may have already been asked but...


----------



## FormeriPhoney

CDuke619 said:


> He's not including the tether hack. Says it's stealing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You mean Verizon is stealing from us, right?


----------



## Nasty64

dnewbrough said:


> DT, would it be possible to get the CM9 Notification toggles with the 4G toggle for the next build? I know we can use the BAMF one but I really like the clean look of them in the notification pull down. This may have already been asked but...


+1

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## franzie3

Teksu said:


> just got a message on live profile, went to check it and the screen wouldn't come on. the notification light was blinking away as it should from lightflow, but it wouldn't respond at all.
> 
> stock 2.3, no mods or voltage changes


Its been mentioned before, but try uping the voltage a little, might be your phone does liek the lowered settings. If its a one time thing though i wouldnt really worry about it unless it happens very frequently. A 1-off issue here or there is expected with custom roms


----------



## dspcap

ugapug said:


> I've already done this. This is one of those agencies that doesn't follow the law.


I went through the same thing when I moved into a new house. The more you tell them you are not that person, the more they will call you. After months of being harassed, I had to finally change my number per the carriers recommendation.

Collectors are not solicitors, they do not follow the same do not call laws.


----------



## franzie3

dnewbrough said:


> DT, would it be possible to get the CM9 Notification toggles with the 4G toggle for the next build? I know we can use the BAMF one but I really like the clean look of them in the notification pull down. This may have already been asked but...


I think it was mentioned a few pages back it would not be included. I would just use the search thread and confirm it


----------



## dnewbrough

Bummer, ok.


----------



## droidth3ory

chefb said:


> that is what Iwould like to know.....that would be a deal maker....i think some one said no...but i pretty sure i was drunk when i read that


I will not be including a tether hack, I have responded to this a few times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

Teksu said:


> just got a message on live profile, went to check it and the screen wouldn't come on. the notification light was blinking away as it should from lightflow, but it wouldn't respond at all.
> 
> stock 2.3, no mods or voltage changes


Sound like a SOD, something that the interactivex profile was doing for me until I upgraded to the 1.2.2exp2 kernel... try on just interactive or upgrade to the new kernel from IMO...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## time_to_crate

time_to_crate said:


> nvs_map.bin appears to be missing from /data/misc/wifi, which explains the MAC address changing on each boot.
> 
> Can this be resolved? I don't think this ROM is the only one; it's likely an issue with many (all?) "current" 4.0.3 ROMs, given the source.


Bumping this - does anyone else have this behavior as well? Maybe it's just me!


----------



## TEK112

time_to_crate said:


> Bumping this - does anyone else have this behavior as well? Maybe it's just me!


That would be something to piss a router off and not have it connect.


----------



## Firemedic

droidth3ory said:


> I will not be including a tether hack, I have responded to this a few times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe you should put this in _*big bold underlined italic letters*_ in the OP. Of course..they would still miss it...lol


----------



## dvation

time_to_crate said:


> Bumping this - does anyone else have this behavior as well? Maybe it's just me!


I've seen people on other threads/forums with this problem and went through Samsung/Verizon support and got their device swapped. The replacement device had a non-dynamic mac address.

One particular range that seemed to be affected starts with 00:90 - if yours does too, there's a good chance you have one of these phones and can probably get it replaced - though you may need to be persistent.

For the record, I don't have a nvs_map.bin and my mac stays the same through reboots.


----------



## Budwizer

droidth3ory said:


> I believe I found the nfc tag issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what I did to the VZW apps.


Excellent news. If you need anyone to test the fix to confirm VZW apps I'd be game since my Visual VM is not working.


----------



## n0inf0

getting pissed off at this point.....screen issue (screen goes crazy starts to zoom in/out on in the browser, opening apps settings etc) is back w/ 2.3 after a doing full wipe. bastard phone had to wait till it's outside of 14 days to start crapping out and how if i get a replacement it'll be refurb....what a luck. i guess i'll try and flash it back to stock and see if it makes any difference.

anybody else having these problems?


----------



## franzie3

n0inf0 said:


> getting pissed off at this point.....screen issue (screen goes crazy starts to zoom in/out on in the browser, opening apps settings etc) is back w/ 2.3 after a doing full wipe. bastard phone had to wait till it's outside of 14 days to start crapping out and how if i get a replacement it'll be refurb....what a luck. i guess i'll try and flash it back to stock and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> anybody else having these problems?


I'm sure VZW would give you a new one if you went to where you bought it from they may right it off a a defected product. I personally have not seen or really heard of it. You could try flashing the stock images again and going from scratch and seeing if the problem goes away.


----------



## Smootee

dvation said:


> Hard to say since you're not running stock. The attached screenshot is stock and renders okay. It's likely they keyboard you're using?


I've tried every keyboard there is including stock and it's always the same result with the lines. Axiom has been great, I'm guessing it's because I'm using the Nova launcher. All in all besides not being able to have the Widgets in the app drawer, that's my only hang up. How do you get the Widgets in there again? I have the update on the phone, I just don't know how to apply it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## georgepink

I think that is your best bet. I find alot of value in going back to stock every now and then.



n0inf0 said:


> getting pissed off at this point.....screen issue (screen goes crazy starts to zoom in/out on in the browser, opening apps settings etc) is back w/ 2.3 after a doing full wipe. bastard phone had to wait till it's outside of 14 days to start crapping out and how if i get a replacement it'll be refurb....what a luck. i guess i'll try and flash it back to stock and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> anybody else having these problems?


----------



## dvation

Smootee said:


> I've tried every keyboard there is including stock and it's always the same result with the lines. Axiom has been great, I'm guessing it's because I'm using the Nova launcher. All in all besides not being able to have the Widgets in the app drawer, that's my only hang up. How do you get the Widgets in there again? I have the update on the phone, I just don't know how to apply it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm running nova with stock keyboard and don't see the lines ... I guess you can rule that out too!


----------



## dspcap

Firemedic said:


> Maybe you should put this in _*big bold underlined italic letters*_ in the OP. Of course..they would still miss it...lol


There's over 590 pages of posts, when it gets that large, it can be hard to search on topics.

This is supposed to be a friendly community, let's please keep it that way.


----------



## FlameSpaz

n0inf0 said:


> getting pissed off at this point.....screen issue (screen goes crazy starts to zoom in/out on in the browser, opening apps settings etc) is back w/ 2.3 after a doing full wipe. bastard phone had to wait till it's outside of 14 days to start crapping out and how if i get a replacement it'll be refurb....what a luck. i guess i'll try and flash it back to stock and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> anybody else having these problems?


A friend of mine had something like that happen on her phone (she had OG Droid at the time). It would open apps, text random things to people, screen would flicker and other crazy things. It was like it was possessed. Turns out her touch screen digitizer went bad. Hope that is not the case for you...


----------



## FlameSpaz

Smootee said:


> I've tried every keyboard there is including stock and it's always the same result with the lines. Axiom has been great, I'm guessing it's because I'm using the Nova launcher. All in all besides not being able to have the Widgets in the app drawer, that's my only hang up. How do you get the Widgets in there again? I have the update on the phone, I just don't know how to apply it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You need to flash novalauncherupdate.zip in CWR


----------



## ap4tor

My OG did this as well when the screen got moist from wet fingers or whatever. It went away after it dried completely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkEDIT. referring to the screen erratic behavior


----------



## inline6power

google wallet was working perfect for me on axiom 2.0, decided to update to 2.3, reinstalled google wallet. activation went fine. went to add google pre paid card again and it gave me a error adding card, please try agian later. no matter what i do i cannot get past that error now. restored back to 2.0 and same thing. sucks. seem there are a few others on xda with the same error and no fix yet. any ideas?


----------



## inline6power

edit, went to reinstall the app again and now i have the insuffiecient privileges message. this sucks tushy. is there any fix for that?


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> google wallet was working perfect for me on axiom 2.0, decided to update to 2.3, reinstalled google wallet. activation went fine. went to add google pre paid card again and it gave me a error adding card, please try agian later. no matter what i do i cannot get past that error now. restored back to 2.0 and same thing. sucks. seem there are a few others on xda with the same error and no fix yet. any ideas?


Why were you reinstalling Wallet after you flashed the ROM??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

VzwGalaxy said:


> anyone else having charging issues? my battery drains even while plugged into my laptop. i've also tested this through the wall charger and same issue....only way it seems i'm able to actually charge the phone is if i turn it off, but i find myself needing the phone on while charging in my everyday life. any suggestions, i'm on 2.3


I had the same issue on 2.2 which led to really screwy battery issues even after wiping and flashing 2.3 until I reset my battery stats in cwm and now all is good I got almost 6hrs of constant usage today and it will only get better. I did try out the jd kernel which seems smoother especially on gta3 which no longer lags. I would try doing the same and I hope you get back on track just charge too full make sure its at 100 wipe battery stats in cwm and pull off the charger use the phone till it dies and I'd even give the jd kernel a try it couldn't hurt it. It helped me out and should do the same for you

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty

dspcap said:


> There's over 590 pages of posts, when it gets that large, it can be hard to search on topics.
> 
> This is supposed to be a friendly community, let's please keep it that way.


Fyi, that search feature in the top right corner of this forum is awesome....in case you didn't know it was even there....lol, I found it 4 days ago, works wonders

I smacked it down with my Gnex!!


----------



## dspcap

antintyty said:


> Fyi, that search feature in the top right corner of this forum is awesome....in case you didn't know it was even there....lol, I found it 4 days ago, works wonders
> 
> I smacked it down with my Gnex!!


It's much better than other forums, that's for sure


----------



## igotgame

Update is imminent according to Twitter..... can't wait DT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BalinorTx

mmellis said:


> Yeah..I had to reinstall Google+ twice before my gallery updated properly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ah good, I thought it was me.. I took a different approach, I removed my gmail / g+ account from the phone (had another back up account on the phone), then I added back my primary account, and wait, patiently... then it worked...

It forced the the "permissions" loop on all my apps, but when I started g+, it asked which account... waiting, worked just fine...

Guess next time I can just uninstall / reinstall G+


----------



## scrub175

Slight bug I'm having is lag on dialer contact screen. Every so often it forces close. This is new for 2.3...


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> Why were you reinstalling Wallet after you flashed the ROM??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


dont know what happened but when i flashed the rom, it wasnt there. reflashed the wallet apk and thats when i got the errors.


----------



## inline6power

going to do a clean install of 2.3 again to see if the wallet error goes away. found a thread on xda to fix the errors in adb but will try a clean install first.


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> dont know what happened but when i flashed the rom, it wasnt there. reflashed the wallet apk and thats when i got the errors.


If you didn't wipe like you should, it wouldn't be there.







. Busted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

scrub175 said:


> Slight bug I'm having is lag on dialer contact screen. Every so often it forces close. This is new for 2.3...


Did you wipe? Restore data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

i am so excited about this phone ...im not even rooted yet but reading all this geeky cat nip.....plus its caucus night ......i freakin..CHESSE'IN MAN!!!!!


----------



## inferno10681

dnewbrough said:


> DT, would it be possible to get the CM9 Notification toggles with the 4G toggle for the next build? I know we can use the BAMF one but I really like the clean look of them in the notification pull down. This may have already been asked but...


+1


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> If you didn't wipe like you should, it wouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Busted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wiped twice since 2.3 is a pretty big upgrade from 2.0. redid a clean install and errors are gone except for one. when i try to add the google pre paid card, it still gives me the error adding card, please try again later.


----------



## blaine07

n0inf0 said:


> getting pissed off at this point.....screen issue (screen goes crazy starts to zoom in/out on in the browser, opening apps settings etc) is back w/ 2.3 after a doing full wipe. bastard phone had to wait till it's outside of 14 days to start crapping out and how if i get a replacement it'll be refurb....what a luck. i guess i'll try and flash it back to stock and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> anybody else having these problems?


My phones been doing this as well on 2.2. I have found out that for me it only does it when it's charging. I had been using the $15 chargers from Wal-Mart. I reverted to the charger that came with phone and it seems to of stopped/subsided. Again, only does it for me while charging. I have the Incipio case(rubber with hard plastic thing around it) on the phone and extended battery. I am wondering if the case combined with charger it isn't kind of "pressuring" screen of phone if you will causing it to do that. It causes screen to just go basically nuts clicking stuff and zooming in/out in browser etc.

I thought I was the only one. I guess if it continues I will troubleshoot further. At the moment I am leading the cause to be the Incipio case that may or may not be intended for extended battery, or the cheap $15 Wal-Mart chargers. Phone has NEVER done it to me when not on the charger...

If you find out anymore, please let me know.

I may have missed it, but I got my order from Tagstand today. Is writing NFC tags still non-functional in this Rom?

Thanks,

Blaine

Edit: mine was doing this on stock from before rooted/unlocked by the way. Hence my reasoning for charger/case.


----------



## chefb

i thought he took out google wallet........but that might be something...or another rom


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> wiped twice since 2.3 is a pretty big upgrade from 2.0. redid a clean install and errors are gone except for one. when i try to add the google pre paid card, it still gives me the error adding card, please try again later.


That is most likely from flashing that hacked Wallet.

The ROM has it in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## titansjonne

lol i have not seen ANY bugs. This is the best rom ive ever used. And paired with JD's kernel and my extended battery, im pretty much set. Awesome job droidth3ory


----------



## droidth3ory

chefb said:


> i thought he took out google wallet........but that might be something...or another rom


The ROM has Wallet. But if U NO wipe then it will not show because of the signature.

I don't say wipe because I'm a Sadist.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

titansjonne said:


> lol i have not seen ANY bugs. This is the best rom ive ever used. And paired with JD's kernel and my extended battery, im pretty much set. Awesome job droidth3ory


Thank you sir for wiping first.









JD's is a perfect pair. Runs like a top and it is what I use in my personal build which is stripped down lean out of the box.

It would be cooked in if it wasn't for all the bitching and nasty PM's I got last time from people. Plus it is UV'ed a lot from the get and people want to UV after causing issues. So. I will run it and enjoy it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

droidth3ory said:


> The ROM has Wallet. But if U NO wipe then it will not show because of the signature.
> 
> I don't say wipe because I'm a Sadist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes you are. No one would put up with these non-stop questions about "Do I REALLY have to wipe when I install?" unless they enjoyed it!







These must be the same people who asked their mommy's if the HAD to wipe everytime they [email protected]


----------



## jucytec

blaine07 said:


> My phones been doing this as well on 2.2. I have found out that for me it only does it when it's charging. I had been using the $15 chargers from Wal-Mart. I reverted to the charger that came with phone and it seems to of stopped/subsided. Again, only does it for me while charging. I have the Incipio case(rubber with hard plastic thing around it) on the phone and extended battery. I am wondering if the case combined with charger it isn't kind of "pressuring" screen of phone if you will causing it to do that. It causes screen to just go basically nuts clicking stuff and zooming in/out in browser etc.
> 
> I thought I was the only one. I guess if it continues I will troubleshoot further. At the moment I am leading the cause to be the Incipio case that may or may not be intended for extended battery, or the cheap $15 Wal-Mart chargers. Phone has NEVER done it to me when not on the charger...
> 
> If you find out anymore, please let me know.
> 
> I may have missed it, but I got my order from Tagstand today. Is writing NFC tags still non-functional in this Rom?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Blaine
> 
> Edit: mine was doing this on stock from before rooted/unlocked by the way. Hence my reasoning for charger/case.


Sounds like a grounding issue, Curious.... does it also happen when you use a Computer USB Port to Charge the Phone??


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> The ROM has Wallet. But if U NO wipe then it will not show because of the signature.
> 
> I don't say wipe because I'm a Sadist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wiped everything again , re installed 2.3 everything works except wallet. still get the stupid error when trying to add the google card.


----------



## rohdawg

titansjonne said:


> lol i have not seen ANY bugs. This is the best rom ive ever used. And paired with JD's kernel and my extended battery, im pretty much set. Awesome job droidth3ory


+1 to allllllll this ^^^^^

JD's kernel is the shiz on my device and paired with this ROM. I flashed pretty much every kernel out there to this point. They're all good but my GNex seems to like JD's.


----------



## madzozs

droidth3ory said:


> Thank you sir for wiping first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD's is a perfect pair. Runs like a top and it is what I use in my personal build which is stripped down lean out of the box.
> 
> It would be cooked in if it wasn't for all the bitching and nasty PM's I got last time from people. Plus it is UV'ed a lot from the get and people want to UV after causing issues. So. I will run it and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am able to run 800-1200 on JD's kernel with this Rom. Not a single hiccup because I read the instructions and wiped completely before going to 2.3 from 2.2. Only thing I have not been able to test is NFC. I'll be checking it out later though. Not something I really use at this time so I'm not too bummed if it is broken for a bit.


----------



## Migamix

blaine07 said:


> My phones been doing this as well on 2.2. I have found out that for me it only does it when it's charging. I had been using the $15 chargers from Wal-Mart. I reverted to the charger that came with phone and it seems to of stopped/subsided. Again, only does it for me while charging. I have the Incipio case(rubber with hard plastic thing around it) on the phone and extended battery. I am wondering if the case combined with charger it isn't kind of "pressuring" screen of phone if you will causing it to do that. It causes screen to just go basically nuts clicking stuff and zooming in/out in browser etc.
> 
> I thought I was the only one. I guess if it continues I will troubleshoot further. At the moment I am leading the cause to be the Incipio case that may or may not be intended for extended battery, or the cheap $15 Wal-Mart chargers. Phone has NEVER done it to me when not on the charger...
> 
> If you find out anymore, please let me know.
> 
> I may have missed it, but I got my order from Tagstand today. Is writing NFC tags still non-functional in this Rom?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Blaine
> 
> Edit: mine was doing this on stock from before rooted/unlocked by the way. Hence my reasoning for charger/case.


i had a screen spazzing issue with my DX when it was on the "travel charger" i purchased at the same time, turns out the charger was WAY under powered for my DX, i can only imagine using that on the Gnex, i recommend, if your going to use a non approved charger, is be NOTHING LESS THAN 750mA, the best min is 850mA, but avoid getting one thats too high, as it may damage to the battery and charging componets (most phones dont have a good current limiter and relies on the charger to handle that), avoid anything above 5.1V 1.1A, keep it all within the 1 Amp range, for best results. the DX can handle 750, but nothing lower. im using my old blackberry and Motorola chargers with a mini to micro USB adapter and it seems to work fine for the most part on my Gnex (unless im doing power hungry things, then the charger cant keep up with the power draw... )
in short what i have found... MIN: 5V 750mA / MAX 5.1V 1.2A
have no idea what im talking about, LOOK at the charger itself, you will see these numbers, if you dont, DO NOT USE THAT CHARGER (UL requires the rating be on the adapter)

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Travel-Charger-Cable-Motorola/dp/B004DE0GZS/ref=pd_sim_op_4

OEM DX charger for a very nice price, i actually purchased and use this item, i have it at work to charge my Gnex


----------



## droidth3ory

inline6power said:


> wiped everything again , re installed 2.3 everything works except wallet. still get the stupid error when trying to add the google card.


But there are MANY reports stating that after flashing the hacked one, it is nuked.

Now that the damage is done, you can wipe all you want, it will not fix it. My point was, wiping the first time would have let you avoid flashing the hacked Wallet, and the series of events that followed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

madzozs said:


> I am able to run 800-1200 on JD's kernel with this Rom. Not a single hiccup because I read the instructions and wiped completely before going to 2.3 from 2.2. Only thing I have not been able to test is NFC. I'll be checking it out later though. Not something I really use at this time so I'm not too bummed if it is broken for a bit.


I found the issue in the .jar that is causing the NFC issue. That and the VZW Apps issue will be addressed in the update later. I also "THINK" I found how to enable the Software GPU. If it is a easy as I am reading, it will be in the update as well.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07

Migamix said:


> Sounds like a grounding issue, Curious.... does it also happen when you use a Computer USB Port to Charge the Phone??


Cheap chargers from Walmart are rated at 5.0v and 800mA? Regardless I'm sure its probably POS charger. Thank you for the information/ pro tips! 

I haven't noticed it doing same USB charging but I rarely do it. I guess I should take questionable case off & experiment a little before I get any further ahead of myself though... issue is so intermittent though.

Thanks guys!


----------



## wideopn11

droidth3ory said:


> But there are MANY reports stating that after flashing the hacked one, it is nuked.
> 
> Now that the damage is done, you can wipe all you want, it will not fix it. My point was, wiping the first time would have let you avoid flashing the hacked Wallet, and the series of events that followed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Which one nuked it? I flashed one of the original leak/zips when it first came out but mine work now as far as I can tell.


----------



## yoyoche

droidth3ory said:


> I found the issue in the .jar that is causing the NFC issue. That and the VZW Apps issue will be addressed in the update later. I also "THINK" I found how to enable the Software GPU. If it is a easy as I am reading, it will be in the update as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Man slot of people are goin to like this.
Me included, thanks DT


----------



## 2defmouze

Agree.. Reports all over that ppl who flashed hacked wallet have trouble. I never did, waited for the apk and for it to be built into roms, and have never had a problem activating it.

DT I like JD kernel probably runs the best on my phone too but im not getting the best in batt life and its even slow to charge. What governor do you use or do you switch them depending on situation? I've mostly left it as it came on smartassv2..

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## flameinthefire

rohdawg said:


> +1 to allllllll this ^^^^^
> 
> JD's kernel is the shiz on my device and paired with this ROM. I flashed pretty much every kernel out there to this point. They're all good but my GNex seems to like JD's.


where is jd's kernel ? i cant find it. link please


----------



## droidth3ory

wideopn11 said:


> Which one nuked it? I flashed one of the original leak/zips when it first came out but mine work now as far as I can tell.


That's the one. Seems to be a luck of the draw but, that is why I pulled it from the OP as a add on and cooked the true Google Wallet in the build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

droidth3ory said:


> I found the issue in the .jar that is causing the NFC issue. That and the VZW Apps issue will be addressed in the update later. I also "THINK" I found how to enable the Software GPU. If it is a easy as I am reading, it will be in the update as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is there any way you could include the updated CM9 notification power widget code? That will give us the LTE toggle and it might resolve the issues with picking the toggle color (which currently crashes the app).


----------



## ugapug

So.... Nova Launcher just got updated to beta 7, and with it comes the ability to use your home key to initiate Voice Search. I might have to go to 4 key without search now for the full time menu.


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> Agree.. Reports all over that ppl who flashed hacked wallet have trouble. I never did, waited for the apk and for it to be built into roms, and have never had a problem activating it.
> 
> DT I like JD kernel probably runs the best on my phone too but im not getting the best in batt life and its even slow to charge. What governor do you use or do you switch them depending on situation? I've mostly left it as it came on smartassv2..
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


Really?? Battery life has been great and the performance is top notch. Plus, my phone is 4-5 degrees cooler. Interactive GOV.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M

flameinthefire said:


> where is jd's kernel ? i cant find it. link please


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13199-[KERNEL]-JDkernel-Tuna-v1.1.2-UPDATED-12/29/11


----------



## cowboys4life22

They released the updated NFL mobile app to work with the nexus, but now we need the verizon SSO to work on this rom. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## inline6power

droidth3ory said:


> But there are MANY reports stating that after flashing the hacked one, it is nuked.
> 
> Now that the damage is done, you can wipe all you want, it will not fix it. My point was, wiping the first time would have let you avoid flashing the hacked Wallet, and the series of events that followed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


mine is not nuked because i do not have the insecure warning and i can add a card if i add a different gmail account. it just will give me that error if i try to add my existing g mail account for some reason.


----------



## chefb

cowboys4life22 said:


> They released the updated NFL mobile app to work with the nexus, but now we need the verizon SSO to work on this rom. Thanks for all your hard work.


im stock unrooted and the pos does not work


----------



## travva

So its normal that gta3 doesn't work in the latest build? Sorry if its ben asked but I can't search properly on here. It won't even let me download it from the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the_tox

flameinthefire said:


> where is jd's kernel ? i cant find it. link please


http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1

I use it as well. Fast, stable, low powered.

EDIT: whoops... missed the other reply by a few posts. apologies.


----------



## time_to_crate

dvation said:


> I've seen people on other threads/forums with this problem and went through Samsung/Verizon support and got their device swapped. The replacement device had a non-dynamic mac address.
> 
> One particular range that seemed to be affected starts with 00:90 - if yours does too, there's a good chance you have one of these phones and can probably get it replaced - though you may need to be persistent.
> 
> For the record, I don't have a nvs_map.bin and my mac stays the same through reboots.


Thanks for the heads up! I did a search and found some of those threads, including the original bug report. My range does indeed begin with 00:90, so it looks like I may be getting a replacement.

Thanks for also confirming it's not the lack of an nvs_map.bin. This is still an odd problem, but it's nice to know it's not the software.


----------



## CynKrzy

For some reason the phone (with this rom) gets identified as a Bionic on Zedge, maybe that has something to do with it...just a guess

Unlocked From Nexus


----------



## drak1071

Loving the battery life on this. Left my phone on all last night and today (20 hours 12 minutes) and still have 60% left. Had 4g on the entire time with minimal use. Very happy.


----------



## deidein

Okay, cowering with fear, here. I may have made a mistake.
Started with:
Stock, rooted LTE Galaxy Nexus.
CWM installed fine, Nandroid backup done.
1. copied AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1 (1).zip to root of phone, where my su.zip is
2. rebooted into recovery; wipe/factory reset
3. format /system in mount and storage
4. hit 'install from zip'
I don't know if I doubleclicked, or if it just went, but it IMMEDIATELY went to an all-black screen with a Droid on it, with the spinning blue shape thing spinning on its chest.
It's been like this for about 5 minutes. Is it working, or did I just crash and burn hard?


----------



## euphoriq

deidein said:


> Okay, cowering with fear, here. I may have made a mistake.
> Started with:
> Stock, rooted LTE Galaxy Nexus.
> CWM installed fine, Nandroid backup done.
> 1. copied AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1 (1).zip to root of phone, where my su.zip is
> 2. rebooted into recovery; wipe/factory reset
> 3. format /system in mount and storage
> 4. hit 'install from zip'
> I don't know if I doubleclicked, or if it just went, but it IMMEDIATELY went to an all-black screen with a Droid on it, with the spinning blue shape thing spinning on its chest.
> It's been like this for about 5 minutes. Is it working, or did I just crash and burn hard?


You disabled your back button probably. Pressing power again should bring you back to the menu and you have to scroll through it twice to enable the button again.


----------



## drak1071

deidein said:


> Okay, cowering with fear, here. I may have made a mistake.
> Started with:
> Stock, rooted LTE Galaxy Nexus.
> CWM installed fine, Nandroid backup done.
> 1. copied AXI0M_V2.3_LKEXP_MAC_BUILD_SIGNED_1 (1).zip to root of phone, where my su.zip is
> 2. rebooted into recovery; wipe/factory reset
> 3. format /system in mount and storage
> 4. hit 'install from zip'
> I don't know if I doubleclicked, or if it just went, but it IMMEDIATELY went to an all-black screen with a Droid on it, with the spinning blue shape thing spinning on its chest.
> It's been like this for about 5 minutes. Is it working, or did I just crash and burn hard?


press the power button again and it should bring you back to the menu. Then keep scrolling down until it says back button enabled. Then you should be able to select install from zip.


----------



## martyotaku

DT wallet is nuked I know first hand...but is my nfc nuked also? Can't test don't have another device to try it with?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deidein

euphoriq said:


> You disabled your back button probably. Pressing power again should bring you back to the menu and you have to scroll through it twice to enable the button again.


That was exactly it. Thanks for saving me a panic attack. Hitting 'install from zip' now, wish me luck...

EDIT: ** Lets Mount this B**ch ** !!!


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> Really?? Battery life has been great and the performance is top notch. Plus, my phone is 4-5 degrees cooler. Interactive GOV.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok thanks, was thinking I should switch the governor but I'm admittedly pretty ignorant to the differences between them so wasn't sure. I'll give it some time on interactive


----------



## biggiephat

I am trying to side load this Escort Live app for use with my Escort radar since its not ICS compatible yet. It was loadable on 2.1 i believe but now on 2.3 it keeps giving me "Application not installed" is there a fix to make this install again like it did before.


----------



## juancito80

Google wallet debacle...

I am able to pin in haven't actually used it. I see threads stating that's its not working for some. Haven't actually tried a transaction yet.

Am I to believe of I can pin in it should be working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11

martyotaku said:


> DT wallet is nuked I know first hand...but is my nfc nuked also? Can't test don't have another device to try it with?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you or others tried doing full factory reset with adb and google files, it might not help but just a thought.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I found the issue in the .jar that is causing the NFC issue. That and the VZW Apps issue will be addressed in the update later. I also "THINK" I found how to enable the Software GPU. If it is a easy as I am reading, it will be in the update as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very nice!

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## martyotaku

wideopn11 said:


> Have you or others tried doing full factory reset with adb and google files, it might not help but just a thought.


Ya have ...but won't work after I had flashed 2.3 ....worked before that stock and 2.2 and so on 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

juancito80 said:


> Google wallet debacle...
> 
> I am able to pin in haven't actually used it. I see threads stating that's its not working for some. Haven't actually tried a transaction yet.
> 
> Am I to believe of I can pin in it should be working.


Lol who knows for sure until you use it? I've never had a problem activating it, and activating the free $10 card, but I still have yet to actually try using the damn thing anywhere. Mostly because I don't care and don't need to pay with my phone and look cool in front of some gas station clerk just to say I did it...lol









EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I'll try it out sooner or later.. but I'm meh about the whole thing, hope it works but my heart won't be broken if it doesn't


----------



## biggiephat

biggiephat said:


> I am trying to side load this Escort Live app for use with my Escort radar since its not ICS compatible yet. It was loadable on 2.1 i believe but now on 2.3 it keeps giving me "Application not installed" is there a fix to make this install again like it did before.


Anyone?


----------



## 2defmouze

And Lmao at myself I figured out what dumb thing I screwed up when I was trying to load new boot animations earlier... of COURSE it was error on my own part, as 99% of problems are... Not even going to say what I did its so dumb


----------



## salem

Smootee said:


> I've tried every keyboard there is including stock and it's always the same result with the lines. Axiom has been great, I'm guessing it's because I'm using the Nova launcher. All in all besides not being able to have the Widgets in the app drawer, that's my only hang up. How do you get the Widgets in there again? I have the update on the phone, I just don't know how to apply it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You need to place the nova launcher app in the system/app folder to get widgets in the app drawer.


----------



## 2defmouze

To get widgets in app drawer, full Nova experience, use the zip file from DL here and flash it in CWR: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/16/nova-launcher-is-takes-the-ice-cream-sandwich-launcher-to-new-levels/

I believe that will be an older version, so once booted up open your app drawer, hit menu > Nova settings, and find check for update, newest update was just released today (beta7), works great.


----------



## Skilover

gearsofwar said:


> Very nice!
> *
> droidth3ory, on 03 January 2012 - 04:34 PM, said:*
> 
> I found the issue in the .jar that is causing the NFC issue. That and the VZW Apps issue will be addressed in the update later. I also "THINK" I found how to enable the Software GPU. If it is a easy as I am reading, it will be in the update as well.
> 
> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


DT: why would you want to enable software GPU--isn't hardware the way to go, since the phone has it? Otherwise I assume it impacts on performance compared to HW GPU.


----------



## deidein

Choosing 'Indicator color' within CyanogenMod Settings force-closes CyanogenMod settings.


----------



## dunndada

why does this rom change my phones mac address every battery pull


----------



## dunndada

nevermind i searched the thread



dunndada said:


> why does this rom change my phones mac address every battery pull


----------



## dvation

deidein said:


> Choosing 'Indicator color' within CyanogenMod Settings force-closes CyanogenMod settings.


It does that on the CM9 alpha builds as well, I've tried =)


----------



## dvation

dunndada said:


> nevermind i searched the thread


Nice job!







- just for that, I'm hitting the thanks button!


----------



## igotgame

Anyone tried Franco's kernel with Axiom? It appears he has fixed Android OS causing battery drain and had reports of 1% battery loss in 7 hours of stand by. That's pretty strong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anaphora68

Can you link to it? I want to try it.


----------



## euphoriq

anaphora68 said:


> Can you link to it? I want to try it.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341


----------



## BalinorTx

anaphora68 said:


> Can you link to it? I want to try it.


Fraco Kernel : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgplgsmlte1-jan-francokernel-403-oc-tun-initd-colors/


----------



## ThaPoet

been trying to search, can't get my google+ to work. Keep saying network connection. Any help


----------



## crupp

Anyone know a way to go back the launcher included with the rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miamifin33

What are the installation instructions for installing a new kernel while on this rom?


----------



## ThaPoet

ThaPoet said:


> been trying to search, can't get my google+ to work. Keep saying network connection. Any help


 nevermind got it to work


----------



## dpaine88

miamifin33 said:


> What are the installation instructions for installing a new kernel while on this rom?


Just wipe dalvik cache n flash

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


----------



## FlameSpaz

igotgame said:


> Anyone tried Franco's kernel with Axiom? It appears he has fixed Android OS causing battery drain and had reports of 1% battery loss in 7 hours of stand by. That's pretty strong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am using it..I have tried most of them and my phone loves Franco's...I pretty much run it as is, very smooth and battery drains slooowly!


----------



## dpaine88

Lollee76 said:


> I am using it..I have tried most of them and my phone loves Franco's...I pretty much run it as is, very smooth and battery drains slooowly!


Which governer are you using?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


----------



## gotwillk

anyone else noticing a bit of stuttering when scrolling up and down? this happens everywhere, in apps, menus, browser. its small but it gives a slight jerking motion when scrolling up and down and its getting on my nerves. my sister's phone thats on stock 4.0.2 doesn't have this problem. i kept mine at 1200mhz max with 350mhz min, voltages are untouched, and governor is interactivex.


----------



## FlameSpaz

dpaine88 said:


> Which governer are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


I was using ondemand and today switched to conservative since he said he tweeted it...so far so good. I have not noticed any lag or issues with it.


----------



## mikehoncho

I tried a couple other roms this morning for the hell of it and now I can't get apps to update in the market. I've wiped everything multiple times including market data and I still get an error when trying to update any apps. They download OK when installing the rom but can't update. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Shadows9909

My status bar still says roaming indicator off where it should say verizon wireless. Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## FlameSpaz

gotwillk said:


> anyone else noticing a bit of stuttering when scrolling up and down? this happens everywhere, in apps, menus, browser. its small but it gives a slight jerking motion when scrolling up and down and its getting on my nerves. my sister's phone thats on stock 4.0.2 doesn't have this problem. i kept mine at 1200mhz max with 350mhz min, voltages are untouched, and governor is interactivex.


Happens when my phone doesn't like the voltage the phone is set on. Try changing the governor or switching kernels. Everyone's phone will react different to the settings...gotta play around to find what suits your phone.


----------



## biggiephat

I am trying to side load this Escort Live app for use with my Escort radar since its not ICS compatible yet. It was loadable on 2.1 i believe but now on 2.3 it keeps giving me "Application not installed" is there a fix to make this install again like it did before. Wonder what changed since the past versions and now...


----------



## scrub175

droidth3ory said:


> Did you wipe? Restore data?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I wiped cache, factory, system, dalvik all three times and rebooted recovery before install. Restore data? Just auto restore. No tb.


----------



## hls3v3n

ThaPoet said:


> been trying to search, can't get my google+ to work. Keep saying network connection. Any help


see if u have a requesting access icon in the status bar when trying to connect to g+. If so open and click allow...should do the trick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb

Just throwing this out there blue soft keys with menu or search....ok with reflection!


----------



## gotwillk

does the nfc beam not work? i just tested it with mine and my sister's phone and it didn't work. it used to work on stock 4.0.2. is it an issue with 4.0.3?

sorry i didn't read through all 600 pages and the search is being weird right now for me.


----------



## 2defmouze

chefb said:


> Just throwing this out there blue soft keys with menu or search....ok with reflection!


c'mon chef








http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/


----------



## the_tox

igotgame said:


> Anyone tried Franco's kernel with Axiom? It appears he has fixed Android OS causing battery drain and had reports of 1% battery loss in 7 hours of stand by. That's pretty strong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get minuscule battery drain with JDKernel... voltage set to 1200-1100-1000-900-800, smartassv2. It's pretty spectacular... those voltages are way lower than what Franco has, and that can be calculated directly back to power savings. In other words % undervolted from Franco to my settings is the relative % of power consumed for a given frequency for a given time, and that's assuming current consumption is constant, but it's really more likely to decrease, meaning that's still a conservative estimate. P=IV. (Just look at datasheets/family user guides for embedded MCUs etc and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## getonmahlevel

I can't send mms for some reason...any ideas?.running this rom with the honey scream theme..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

2defmouze said:


> c'mon chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-22-softkey-1-mods-62-and-counting-123011/


* in the voice of yoda* "OUT...THERE IS SOO MUCH In HERe!!! GOD"


----------



## Cbaty08

Got a freeze when receiving a call and did a battery pull... now my battery thinks it is full (100%) for over 5 minutes after being booted up... ideas why that might be?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inferno10681

gotwillk said:


> does the nfc beam not work? i just tested it with mine and my sister's phone and it didn't work. it used to work on stock 4.0.2. is it an issue with 4.0.3?
> 
> sorry i didn't read through all 600 pages and the search is being weird right now for me.


Beam has been reported working by several members - try a complete wipe, new download, and a reinstall.


----------



## BalinorTx

Cbaty08 said:


> Got a freeze when receiving a call and did a battery pull... now my battery thinks it is full (100%) for over 5 minutes after being booted up... ideas why that might be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Voltage ? did you set custom volts, or go with stock voltage on the kernel you are running ? (IMOs or another kernel ? ) I have tried and tried again to tweak the voltage, and found that if I just go with the default settings for voltage (in setcpu) all is well...


----------



## antintyty

Love this rom man! Smooth as butta!

I sure wish this dang roaming indicator off would disappear though...any thoughts on what to try? It did not show up on a diff rom...very strange!

I smacked it down with my Gnex!!


----------



## Izord

Anyone have youtube videos playing really fast with this rom? Both with the youtube application and in the browser. Playing fast and with the audio really high pitched, like chipmunks?

This ROM with the kernel it comes with.


----------



## Nandrew

getonmahlevel said:


> I can't send mms for some reason...any ideas?.running this rom with the honey scream theme..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


MMS OK here even with HS theme.


----------



## euphoriq

Izord said:


> Anyone have youtube videos playing really fast with this rom? Both with the youtube application and in the browser. Playing fast and with the audio really high pitched, like chipmunks?
> 
> This ROM with the kernel it comes with.


I remember youtube added a function where you can speed up and slow videos on a desktop browser, maybe also added to mobile?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

flameinthefire said:


> where is jd's kernel ? i cant find it. link please


The thread under this one








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVDigital

getonmahlevel said:


> I can't send mms for some reason...any ideas?.running this rom with the honey scream theme..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've seen hits on various threads about MMS issues tonight. Does not sound like it's specific to a ROM. Knowing the Verizon issues as of late, I wouldn't be surprised to find out its a network problem.


----------



## ziv

fronc said:


> Anyone seeing a problem syncing their picasa web albums to the gallery on 2.3? I haven't been prompted for permissions for it, and they're not syncing over. My Google plus pictures (profile pics) appear. It is very weird.


Yes. Same here. A fraction of my albums synced over...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoriq

ziv said:


> Yes. Same here. A fraction of my albums synced over...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did you reboot and try resyncing from the accounts and sync meny?


----------



## jeff5891

Battery looking good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ziv

Lollee76 said:


> I am using it..I have tried most of them and my phone loves Franco's...I pretty much run it as is, very smooth and battery drains slooowly!


Tried Franco's latest kernel, my phone ran really hot and my battery drained super quickly. On the default kernel with this ROM, I'm getting phenomenal battery life. I also like how the kernel that's in this ROM, lets me play with the voltages in setcpu and other apps. Franco's kernel doesn't...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fronc

ziv said:


> Yes. Same here. A fraction of my albums synced over...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same. I answered this a few pages back. Just uninstall Google + then reinstall. That fixed it for me. Took someone else two times to fix it.


----------



## euphoriq

ziv said:


> Tried Franco's latest kernel, my phone ran really hot and my battery drained super quickly. On the default kernel with this ROM, I'm getting phenomenal battery life. I also like how the kernel that's in this ROM, lets me play with the voltages in setcpu and other apps. Franco's kernel doesn't...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


francos gets great life for me, using apex v5 today, runs okay battery life is also okay but i much preferred francos. Waiting for his 9th nightly which is delayed a few hours.

Also he doesn't believe you should mess with voltages because it's already UCed.

I liked imo's kernel but the only problem is 3d gaming.. even a simple platformer would lag. Try wind-up knight with this stock kernel and you'll see.


----------



## Cbaty08

BalinorTx said:


> Voltage ? did you set custom volts, or go with stock voltage on the kernel you are running ? (IMOs or another kernel ? ) I have tried and tried again to tweak the voltage, and found that if I just go with the default settings for voltage (in setcpu) all is well...


Stock kernal (I am running 2.3) and have SetCPU set at low to 180, but that's it..


----------



## bgrubb7

2defmouze said:


> Agree.. Reports all over that ppl who flashed hacked wallet have trouble. I never did, waited for the apk and for it to be built into roms, and have never had a problem activating it.


So let me double check this... Im running ZYGOT3 1.6 with the hacked apk of Wallet. Everything works fine. So as long as I do a full wipe and use the included version of Wallet in 2.3 instead of the hacked apk, then I should be good? How about with JDs kernel? Nuking the NFC chip has got me scared to update...


----------



## maha1o

is anyone getting home screen lag when opening and closing the app drawer too fast? for example if i open the app drawer and close it immediately and try to swipe to another home screen there is a noticeable stutter... although if i go to the app drawer and say i sit there for a few seconds and then click the home button everything is smooth.


----------



## gotwillk

inferno10681 said:


> Beam has been reported working by several members - try a complete wipe, new download, and a reinstall.


ok i've done this and it still doesn't work. i've wiped both phones, redownloaded the rom, and did a complete fresh install for both phones. after it booted up, i tried to do a nfc beam and it didn't work. contacts, youtube videos, webpages, nothing worked.

am i doing something wrong here? i remember when it worked, all i had to do was touch the 2 phones back to back and it would ask if i wanted to beam whatever i had running in the foreground.


----------



## thepsyntyst

maha1o said:


> is anyone getting home screen lag when opening and closing the app drawer too fast? for example if i open the app drawer and close it immediately and try to swipe to another home screen there is a noticeable stutter... although if i go to the app drawer and say i sit there for a few seconds and then click the home button everything is smooth.


Use Nova launcher it just updated and is awesome fixed the menu button issues too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche

droidth3ory said:


> ok i've done this and it still doesn't work. i've wiped both phones, redownloaded the rom, and did a complete fresh install for both phones. after it booted up, i tried to do a nfc beam and it didn't work. contacts, youtube videos, webpages, nothing worked.
> 
> am i doing something wrong here? i remember when it worked, all i had to do was touch the 2 phones back to back and it would ask if i wanted to beam whatever i had running in the foreground.


----------



## maha1o

thepsyntyst said:


> Use Nova launcher it just updated and is awesome fixed the menu button issues too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


cool.. well definitely try it out.. its such a minor thing but it annoys the hell out of me.. thanks for the advice.


----------



## hsomnus

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva

So, I can't dl gta3 on this rom, but i'm not sure it's not something else. I flashed the rom and everything is AWESOME, but i wanted to try this game out. I notice it says:

* This app is incompatible with your Verizon Unknown Galaxy Nexus.*

Anyone else's market says Verizon Unknown? LOL, or does anyone know what would have been edited that would make it say that? I imagine you could make it say whatever you wanted.


----------



## n0inf0

franzie3 said:


> I'm sure VZW would give you a new one if you went to where you bought it from they may right it off a a defected product. I personally have not seen or really heard of it. You could try flashing the stock images again and going from scratch and seeing if the problem goes away.


went to stock twice and still having the same problem. called vzw they r only going to send me the refurb so i said screw that i'll just return this one wait coupleof weeks and reorder another one. i hate to abuse the system but i'm not getting a refurb 16 days into my new phone.


----------



## Blazin Blake

tried searching the thread but i cant find a way to UNinstall the dev tools apk...i know DT said he just forgot to pull it....but is there anyway to uninstall it??? or just delete the .apk??


----------



## blaine07

n0inf0 said:


> went to stock twice and still having the same problem. called vzw they r only going to send me the refurb so i said screw that i'll just return this one wait coupleof weeks and reorder another one. i hate to abuse the system but i'm not getting a refurb 16 days into my new phone.


Using a case, or crappy charger as I mention a few pages back?


----------



## gotwillk

ah, i missed this post. thanks! i guess i'll just wait til it gets fixed.


----------



## pcm2a

Looks like cm9 has added the great lte toggle. Hopefully axiom 2.4 includes that since it is clearly the best


----------



## ziv

Guys,

Is it possible to enable debug, in this ROM? The kernel that was included was not compiled with debug output. Logcat shows me nothing :-(

Looking forward to your reply --

Ziv.


----------



## n0inf0

blaine07 said:


> Using a case, or crappy charger as I mention a few pages back?


sorry didn't see your post, these pages are growing at the crazy rate it's hard to keep up. when i'm charging it i'm using either the stock charger that came w/ the phone or charger from my droid X... it is in the case i got the otterbox defender (minus the screen protector i couldn't deal with it it was making the screen look nasty all the time)


----------



## blaine07

n0inf0 said:


> sorry didn't see your post, these pages are growing at the crazy rate it's hard to keep up. when i'm charging it i'm using either the stock charger that came w/ the phone or charger from my droid X... it is in the case i got the otterbox defender (minus the screen protector i couldn't deal with it it was making the screen look nasty all the time)


Does your screen issue only happen when charging by chance or just always anytime is fair game? As I said, mine only does this when charging...

Thanks!


----------



## n0inf0

blaine07 said:


> Does your screen issue only happen when charging by chance or just always anytime is fair game? As I said, mine only does this when charging...
> 
> Thanks!


it happens whenever .....to be honest i can't remember if it ever happened while on the charger but it happens randomly throughout the day (at least half dozen times maybe more)


----------



## aznx630

travva said:


> So, I can't dl gta3 on this rom, but i'm not sure it's not something else. I flashed the rom and everything is AWESOME, but i wanted to try this game out. I notice it says:
> 
> * This app is incompatible with your Verizon Unknown Galaxy Nexus.*
> 
> Anyone else's market says Verizon Unknown? LOL, or does anyone know what would have been edited that would make it say that? I imagine you could make it say whatever you wanted.


Yeah I noticed I had the same issue. I have wiped and reflashed a few times and trying to fix permissions doesn't seem to help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itstee

travva said:


> So, I can't dl gta3 on this rom, but i'm not sure it's not something else. I flashed the rom and everything is AWESOME, but i wanted to try this game out. I notice it says:
> 
> * This app is incompatible with your Verizon Unknown Galaxy Nexus.*
> 
> Anyone else's market says Verizon Unknown? LOL, or does anyone know what would have been edited that would make it say that? I imagine you could make it say whatever you wanted.


 almost the same with NFL Mobile. IT just doesn't say Unknown


----------



## sofreshkicks

I have 2.2 installed but after I installed 2.3 the contents of my sd card seemed to have disappeared and will not show up on my computer. I only seem to see tthe stock content of the rom but I know my sd contents is there becuase inside file manager I see all the contents of my sd card. Does anyone know why this would be? Usb debugging mode is enabled and so is mtp. I had to revert back to my backup of 2.2. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## deeemaa

FYI i noticed that if i install this rom along with this soft key mod by runandhide05 from his [MOD][4.0.3] SOFTKEY MODS WITH 1% thread it kills the pull down notification widgets built into the ROM


----------



## rohdawg

sofreshkicks said:


> I have 2.2 installed but after I installed 2.3 the contents of my sd card seemed to have disappeared and will not show up on my computer. I only seem to see tthe stock content of the rom but I know my sd contents is there becuase inside file manager I see all the contents of my sd card. Does anyone know why this would be? Usb debugging mode is enabled and so is mtp. I had to revert back to my backup of 2.2. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!!


When you're done installing the rom, re-boot and reconnect to the computer. It's all there. Same thing happens to me, after a re-boot it all re-appears. No biggie and everything is intact.

Gotta let the rom settle in....it takes a little time.


----------



## dgraphics2009

I guess that NFL Mobile and NBA Gametime problem are the same huh? Nexus needs to come out with an update because it's looks like it's a video issue.


----------



## twiz0r

deeemaa said:


> FYI i noticed that if i install this rom along with this soft key mod by runandhide05 from his [MOD][4.0.3] SOFTKEY MODS WITH 1% thread it kills the pull down notification widgets built into the ROM


That's weird, shouldn't do that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sofreshkicks

rohdawg said:


> When you're done installing the rom, re-boot and reconnect to the computer. It's all there. Same thing happens to me, after a re-boot it all re-appears. No biggie and everything is intact.
> 
> Gotta let the rom settle in....it takes a little time.


Yeah tried it and still nothing.... Not sure whats going on, Reflashed and still same issue. Giving up for the night and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Selvedge630

deeemaa said:


> FYI i noticed that if i install this rom along with this soft key mod by runandhide05 from his [MOD][4.0.3] SOFTKEY MODS WITH 1% thread it kills the pull down notification widgets built into the ROM


Use the mods from the thread that says they're for axiom, otherwise that's to be expected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoymilk

Anyone have a weird fc on stock browser when trying to type in the address bar. Keeps closing the browser on me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwizer

travva said:


> So, I can't dl gta3 on this rom, but i'm not sure it's not something else. I flashed the rom and everything is AWESOME, but i wanted to try this game out. I notice it says:
> 
> * This app is incompatible with your Verizon Unknown Galaxy Nexus.*
> 
> Anyone else's market says Verizon Unknown? LOL, or does anyone know what would have been edited that would make it say that? I imagine you could make it say whatever you wanted.


I'm also seeing my device listed as Unknown in the Market on my PC and also the Carrier field is blank. This may be a reach however could this possibly be related to the VZW login issue that DT noted as getting fixed? One thing I noticed is that I no longer have a Verizon section in the Market when viewing on my Nexus directly. Looks like the phone does not properly register it is with Verizon?


----------



## NiteQwill

I'm getting amazing battery life on this ROM and 1.3 Imo kernel.


----------



## Fatsix

mrsoymilk said:


> Anyone have a weird fc on stock browser when trying to type in the address bar. Keeps closing the browser on me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes i have this same issue. I thought it was just me.


----------



## droidth3ory

Fatsix said:


> Yes i have this same issue. I thought it was just me.


You have Flash installed??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

NiteQwill said:


> I'm getting amazing battery life on this ROM and 1.3 Imo kernel.


I would hope that an idling phone would last an entire day.


----------



## NiteQwill

TEK112 said:


> I would hope that an idling phone would last an entire day.


I use the phone throughout a 12.5 hour workday. Every other time my phone would die before the end of the day.


----------



## drozek

I have a strange issue, when I press the power button I can see the screen turn on, but nothing on the screen. I treid changing kernels but it hasn't helped.


----------



## crupp

Fatsix said:


> Yes i have this same issue. I thought it was just me.


I am not seeing this. Mine appears to be working fine.

THough I have no acces to Verizon apps. Which I think I read as been identified and addressed on next release.

***Good to see yo again DT. I used your ROMS with my old Bionic..Matter fact at one point you remoted into my computer because I F'd up an install, first class all the way. Good to see you here.


----------



## TEK112

NiteQwill said:


> I use the phone throughout a 12.5 hour workday. Every other time my phone would die before the end of the day.


According to your battery stats, you never made a voice call, searched the internet or played a game. If you did, it was for no more than a minute or two otherwise it would be on the list. Your usage shows that the phone was idle with you flipping the screen on every so often. Sorry, but that is not using the phone, that is more looking at it. I'm glad you are happy with your battery life, but you were probably on 350MHz for most of the run because the phone never actually did anything.


----------



## CC16177

I am having a strange issue that only seems to have started yesterday.... Two or three times now when I go to unlock the phone it's turned off. It will not power on unless I remove the battery and put it back in, just now I told the phone to reboot and it shut down but again would not turn on unless I pulled the battery.

Running AXI0M 2.3 and have been using AXI0M since 2.1 with no issues. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TEK112

drozek said:


> I have a strange issue, when I press the power button I can see the screen turn on, but nothing on the screen. I treid changing kernels but it hasn't helped.


I have had this happen a couple of times. I think it is because the frequency is so low that the device can't function correctly. Press the power button and wait. 30 seconds later push it again. I can usually get my phone to turn on, but then it has to be rebooted because the clock speed won't come back up. This has only happened twice on 2.1 for me. Coming from a DROID OG, I am used to this sort of thing happening and patience really is a virtue.


----------



## drozek

CC16177 said:


> I am having a strange issue that only seems to have started yesterday.... Two or three times now when I go to unlock the phone it's turned off. It will not power on unless I remove the battery and put it back in, just now I told the phone to reboot and it shut down but again would not turn on unless I pulled the battery.
> 
> Running AXI0M 2.3 and have been using AXI0M since 2.1 with no issues. Anyone have any suggestions?


After you press the power button can you feel the phone unlocking or when you press the screen?


----------



## frankiedizzle87

Lmao I have the extended battery and its still just dying super fast . What is a good kernel for battery. I undervolted to the point where I get a little lag 
http://img.tapatalk.com/a6f80188-6301-15d8.jpg"

<img src=

/>









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drozek

TEK112 said:


> I have had this happen a couple of times. I think it is because the frequency is so low that the device can't function correctly. Press the power button and wait. 30 seconds later push it again. I can usually get my phone to turn on, but then it has to be rebooted because the clock speed won't come back up. This has only happened twice on 2.1 for me. Coming from a DROID OG, I am used to this sort of thing happening and patience really is a virtue.


So how do I change the frequency and where?


----------



## TEK112

CC16177 said:


> I am having a strange issue that only seems to have started yesterday.... Two or three times now when I go to unlock the phone it's turned off. It will not power on unless I remove the battery and put it back in, just now I told the phone to reboot and it shut down but again would not turn on unless I pulled the battery. Running AXI0M 2.3 and have been using AXI0M since 2.1 with no issues. Anyone have any suggestions?


Are you getting notification lights during this. You may be experiencing a SOD, but the device should power on. The fact that your device won't power on leads me to believe that the device is sleeping and cannot wake. In that case it is a kernel issues, try raising the minimum speed to 350 and see if it goes away.


----------



## TEK112

drozek said:


> So how do I change the frequency and where?


I believe setcpu is the recommended controller. However, if you don't want to pay, cpumaster should do the trick. Both are on the market.


----------



## TEK112

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Lmao I have the extended battery and its still just dying super fast . What is a good kernel for battery. I undervolted to the point where I get a little lag
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you have your screen set to auto brightness and if so, try manual setting it to 50% and see if that helps. I did however, calibrate my battery and now I get of full 12 hours of moderate use.


----------



## drozek

TEK112 said:


> I believe setcpu is the recommended controller. However, if you don't want to pay, cpumaster should do the trick. Both are on the market.


I have setcpu but when I go from 300 it jumps up to 700 the next click


----------



## TEK112

drozek said:


> I have setcpu but when I go from 300 it jumps up to 700 the next click


The slots changed since 2.1. Move the slider one bump higher than stock on the low end and see if that helps.

edit: if 700 is the next bump, I would try changing kernels and see if that resolves your problem. 700 is too high to run the minimum at.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

TEK112 said:


> Do you have your screen set to auto brightness and if so, try manual setting it to 50% and see if that helps. I did however, calibrate my battery and now I get of full 12 hours of moderate use.


I actually have brightness under 50% but do u have extended battery !?!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I actually have brightness under 50% but do u have extended battery !?!?! Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I do not have the extended battery. I missed the $25 sale...lol

You may want to do a search on how to calibrate the GNexus battery. You have to get it into learning mod and cycle a couple of times. There are mixed feelings on doing this, but I have noticed a completely different phone with DT and a calibrated battery.


----------



## droidth3ory

CC16177 said:


> I am having a strange issue that only seems to have started yesterday.... Two or three times now when I go to unlock the phone it's turned off. It will not power on unless I remove the battery and put it back in, just now I told the phone to reboot and it shut down but again would not turn on unless I pulled the battery.
> 
> Running AXI0M 2.3 and have been using AXI0M since 2.1 with no issues. Anyone have any suggestions?


IMO has found these screen issues in the Kernel, feel free to update it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drozek

droidth3ory said:


> IMO has found these screen issues in the Kernel, feel free to update it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It works awesome for me. Fix the screen issue on my Nexus


----------



## madzozs

drozek said:


> I have setcpu but when I go from 300 it jumps up to 700 the next click


You need to go to the Voltage tab. You are bumping the bottom processing speed from that main screen. The tabs are on top.


----------



## Wool02

Awesome work on 2.3 DT. I performed a full wipe coming from 2.2 and no issues to report. It's good to be home again. I've been a Th3oryRom supporter since TESTERBASE39 and the crack flashers threads on xda.


----------



## dspcap

NiteQwill said:


> I'm getting amazing battery life on this ROM and 1.3 Imo kernel.


+1


----------



## droidth3ory

Wool02 said:


> Awesome work on 2.3 DT. I performed a full wipe coming from 2.2 and no issues to report. It's good to be home again. I've been a Th3oryRom supporter since TESTERBASE39 and the crack flashers threads on xda.


Good to see you over here. I wish rootz would get some sections up so we can get a crackflashers thread open again.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jblade

DT Loving the rom, thanks for the Battery %









Have you considered speeding up the LED by default?

I know we could use Lightflow, but it would be great to have this cooked in.


----------



## sincerity

anybody ever get microbes LWP working on this new build?


----------



## Nandrew

I smell an update cooking.


----------



## kryptykk

Hey can anyone help me out and post a screen with their undervolt settings? Loving the ROM + kernel so far!! Excellent battery life. New to undervolting, helps squeeze more battery life out, correct?


----------



## Woohah

kryptykk said:


> Hey can anyone help me out and post a screen with their undervolt settings? Loving the ROM + kernel so far!! Excellent battery life. New to undervolting, helps squeeze more battery life out, correct?


I'm in the same boat with you. I really don't 100% understand the settings. I would love to have a pic of what people are using as their settings.


----------



## dpaine88

Woohah said:


> I'm in the same boat with you. I really don't 100% understand the settings. I would love to have a pic of what people are using as their settings.


Try starting off with 100 less than is originally listed in the voltage control and see how it goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

kryptykk said:


> I'm in the same boat with you. I really don't 100% understand the settings. I would love to have a pic of what people are using as their settings.


Rock it stock, which is already undervolted, if you aren't sure. You may squeeze a small amount of extra batt life by messing with the settings but you can also give yourself problems by pushing it too much. See how your batt life is with the stock settings for a bit and if you really need to push it.


----------



## franzie3

]


Woohah said:


> Hey can anyone help me out and post a screen with their undervolt settings? Loving the ROM + kernel so far!! Excellent battery life. New to undervolting, helps squeeze more battery life out, correct?


For both of you...it is really a catch 22. Some people have said undervolting there phone has helped and other say they are getting lock ups. From what i have read by searching the thread and just following as much as i can, all phones seem to be different in how they handle the UV settings. The kernel that comes with the ROM is UV'd be default, but it can be tweaked. You can use SetCPU from the market to tweak the voltage settings but do not over do it. Sometimes you will notice that once in a while you may get a hard lock which requires a battery pull or maybe just one of the clock speeds is UV'd to much where the phone just lags and causes you nothing but a headache.

From the stock settings i have dropped mine to the following and i have been pretty stable, 
I use the 1200-350 range, no real overclock
1200MHz - 1125mV
920MHz - 1050mV
700MHz - 975mV
350MHz - 850mV

Now i can probably go lower on some but i chose not to. its really a thing you need to play with until your comfortable with it.


----------



## Joel S

Seems to be some thought that there was some removal of Verizon stuff that is causing the now updated NFL Mobile app not to run.


----------



## cowboys4life22

I agree Joel, as its working on every other custom rom. I'm sure DroidTheory is working on putting them back in hopefully on the update hes compiling.


----------



## Woohah

franzie3 said:


> ]
> 
> For both of you...it is really a catch 22. Some people have said undervolting there phone has helped and other say they are getting lock ups. From what i have read by searching the thread and just following as much as i can, all phones seem to be different in how they handle the UV settings. The kernel that comes with the ROM is UV'd be default, but it can be tweaked. You can use SetCPU from the market to tweak the voltage settings but do not over do it. Sometimes you will notice that once in a while you may get a hard lock which requires a battery pull or maybe just one of the clock speeds is UV'd to much where the phone just lags and causes you nothing but a headache.
> 
> From the stock settings i have dropped mine to the following and i have been pretty stable,
> I use the 1200-350 range, no real overclock
> 1200MHz - 1125mV
> 920MHz - 1050mV
> 700MHz - 975mV
> 350MHz - 850mV
> 
> Now i can probably go lower on some but i chose not to. its really a thing you need to play with until your comfortable with it.


Awesome. I have been messing with the profiles and was going to see about the undervolt portion. I had SetCPU already and really didn't understand what voltage tab meant.


----------



## cdmta

Update? someone say update?








Should i wait to move from 2.2-2.3?


----------



## 2defmouze

Its the Verizon Login app, not the other bloat, thats apparently needed. I believe DT said he would get that working again so folks can get there Verizon VVM, etc working, so I think you guys will be fine.


----------



## kryptykk

franzie3 said:


> ]
> 
> For both of you...it is really a catch 22. Some people have said undervolting there phone has helped and other say they are getting lock ups. From what i have read by searching the thread and just following as much as i can, all phones seem to be different in how they handle the UV settings. The kernel that comes with the ROM is UV'd be default, but it can be tweaked. You can use SetCPU from the market to tweak the voltage settings but do not over do it. Sometimes you will notice that once in a while you may get a hard lock which requires a battery pull or maybe just one of the clock speeds is UV'd to much where the phone just lags and causes you nothing but a headache.
> 
> From the stock settings i have dropped mine to the following and i have been pretty stable,
> I use the 1200-350 range, no real overclock
> 1200MHz - 1125mV
> 920MHz - 1050mV
> 700MHz - 975mV
> 350MHz - 850mV
> 
> Now i can probably go lower on some but i chose not to. its really a thing you need to play with until your comfortable with it.


Thanks for the tips. I will rock it for a little bit stock and go from there!

Another question though.. Chrome to Phone is not working for me? Its always been finnicky but I have tried multiple times over the past two days and nothing.. have even tried uninstalling/reinstalling


----------



## Joel S

2defmouze said:


> Its the Verizon Login app, not the other bloat, thats apparently needed. I believe DT said he would get that working again so folks can get there Verizon VVM, etc working, so I think you guys will be fine.


I have that installed, hence the "other bloat" comment. Something's missing that's breaking it...

P.S. I have uninstalled-reinstalled.


----------



## 2defmouze

Joel S said:


> I have that installed, hence the "other bloat" comment. Something's missing that's breaking it...
> 
> P.S. I have uninstalled-reinstalled.


You may have it installed but that doesn't necessarily mean its functioning correctly.


----------



## sprovo

cdmta said:


> Update? someone say update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i wait to move from 2.2-2.3?


probably


----------



## Joel S

2defmouze said:


> You may have it installed but that doesn't necessarily mean its functioning correctly.


lol, you don't say?

Obviously something is broken relating to the ROM and the VZW login app, hence my earlier post.


----------



## droidth3ory

Joel S said:


> lol, you don't say?
> 
> Obviously something is broken relating to the ROM and the VZW login app, hence my earlier post.


And I said Earlier, I found the issue and it will be fixed in the update.


----------



## Joel S

droidth3ory said:


> And I said Earlier, I found the issue and it will be fixed in the update.


Thanks, went back a few pages before my initial post and saw no mention.


----------



## GoBigRed

I seem to be getting amazing battery life on 2.3. I had some problems with 2.2 and was getting poor battery life, probably due to user error during flashing. These 2.3 stats are prior to conditioning my battery. My apps were auto restored on 4G and I still saw amazing battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the_tox

Woohah said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will rock it for a little bit stock and go from there!
> 
> Another question though.. Chrome to Phone is not working for me? Its always been finnicky but I have tried multiple times over the past two days and nothing.. have even tried uninstalling/reinstalling


I find it's very kernel dependent (duh, sort of...) but I've been using
1350 - 1200
1200 - 1100
900 - 1000
700 - 900
350 - 800
with JDs kernel and it runs great and lasts forever. Undervolting that much with the included kernel gave me frequent reboots (why i went back to JDs), but I guess it's really up to you. Maybe I'll try the voltages used by franzie3 with the new imo kernel and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## gotwillk

the_tox said:


> I find it's very kernel dependent (duh, sort of...) but I've been using
> 1350 - 1200
> 1200 - 1100
> 900 - 1000
> 700 - 900
> 350 - 800
> with JDs kernel and it runs great and lasts forever. Undervolting that much with the included kernel gave me frequent reboots (why i went back to JDs), but I guess it's really up to you. Maybe I'll try the voltages used by franzie3 with the new imo kernel and see if I notice a difference.


i'm also running JD's at those volts and its been great. really smooth, smoother than imo's kernel actually. with imo's i get minor micro stuttering when scrolling up and down in anything, at stock volts. i don't get that with JD. only thing is that i don't think JD uses the interactivex governor method where one cpu turns off when the screen is off. he uses a smartass governor which i don't know if its the same thing. good thing is that i don't get any wake lag because of it, whereas i would get random wake lag of varying times with imo's kernel.


----------



## mund

Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?

Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm







.


----------



## thepsyntyst

mund said:


> Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?
> 
> Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ive had that happen a couple times but it was two different roms, although the second one was on 2.3


----------



## wera750

mund said:


> Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?
> 
> Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm .


Sounds like your phone doesn't like UV or UC. Try putting the minimum to 350	and see if that helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ugapug

mund said:


> Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?
> 
> Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I found that using interactivex caused my phone to SOD and/or fail to send calls to voicemail/use proper ringtones. The phone part doesn't like it (at least on my hardware).


----------



## auxiliarypie

thanks for all the help on my issue guys. reflashing Recovery worked perfectly. loving this ROM so far, will report back after a couple days of fiddling around with it. Thanks to the dev for making this!


----------



## cdmta

Is there an issue with auto-correct? Doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Woohah

ugapug said:


> I found that using interactivex caused my phone to SOD and/or fail to send calls to voicemail/use proper ringtones. The phone part doesn't like it (at least on my hardware).


I have had that issue with mine using interactivex. Guess its different for every phone like everyone says.


----------



## CC16177

TEK112 said:


> Are you getting notification lights during this. You may be experiencing a SOD, but the device should power on. The fact that your device won't power on leads me to believe that the device is sleeping and cannot wake. In that case it is a kernel issues, try raising the minimum speed to 350 and see if it goes away.


To be honest I don't know if i'm getting notification lights because I always seem to notice it's off very quickly. I am extremely patient with it and usually try pressing the power button briefly a few times, as well as a long press to see if the phone powers on, without any luck. The only option I have so far is to pop the battery and then the phone will boot up just fine. I did adjust the cpu speed to 350 from 180 because that was the only thing I have changed recently, and I've only had the problem once since then (and it was a little different, when I hit reboot under the power menu options it just never came back on). I'll see what happens and keep everyone posted.


----------



## the_tox

gotwillk said:


> i'm also running JD's at those volts and its been great. really smooth, smoother than imo's kernel actually. with imo's i get minor micro stuttering when scrolling up and down in anything, at stock volts. i don't get that with JD. only thing is that i don't think JD uses the interactivex governor method where one cpu turns off when the screen is off. he uses a smartass governor which i don't know if its the same thing. good thing is that i don't get any wake lag because of it, whereas i would get random wake lag of varying times with imo's kernel.


Yeah... so that's one thing I wish was included in JD's (either interactiveX or a mod to smartass that turns off one cpu when the screen is off), however, I'm fairly certain smartass clocks down the processor to 350 when the phone is in standby... at least it's supposed to do that according to one of imo's posts I've seen. Between the massive undervolting and standby feature of smartass, I'd imagine it to be fairly close to interactiveX turning off one core. Obviously I can't back that up with exact current numbers, but I know my phone rebooted randomly with imo's kernel at stock voltages using interactiveX. I'm running JD for now... I think he's working on another update, but I'm also keeping my eye on imo's kernels to see if some of these issues are addressed.


----------



## ska.t73

Anyone having problems with the My Verizon app, or the NFL Mobile app with this ROM? The NFL Mobile app was updated for ICS last night and others have said it is working. When I try to run it now I'm not getting the "Your device is not supported" error anymore. However, now I'm getting an error that says it is only available to Verizon customers. Well I'm a Verizon customer... Not sure what is up with that. Also when I installed the My Verizon app to see if that would work, I'm getting a "We can not process your request at this time, sorry." and the app closes.

Could there be something up with the Verizon SSO.apk? I have it on my phone in the system/apps, I also tried pulling an old one from my stock back up and changing the permissions, and rebooting. Still the same errors. Are there any other files we would need for the apps to work, or could this be a VZW error?


----------



## gtgrafe

ska.t73 said:


> Anyone having problems with the My Verizon app, or the NFL Mobile app with this ROM? The NFL Mobile app was updated for ICS last night and others have said it is working. When I try to run it now I'm not getting the "Your device is not supported" error anymore. However, now I'm getting an error that says it is only available to Verizon customers. Well I'm a Verizon customer... Not sure what is up with that. Also when I installed the My Verizon app to see if that would work, I'm getting a "We can not process your request at this time, sorry." and the app closes.
> 
> Could there be something up with the Verizon SSO.apk? I have it on my phone in the system/apps, I also tried pulling an old one from my stock back up and changing the permissions, and rebooting. Still the same errors. Are there any other files we would need for the apps to work, or could this be a VZW error?


Having a similar problem. Not sure if its rom related or not.


----------



## toxa24

ska.t73 said:


> Anyone having problems with the My Verizon app, or the NFL Mobile app with this ROM? The NFL Mobile app was updated for ICS last night and others have said it is working. When I try to run it now I'm not getting the "Your device is not supported" error anymore. However, now I'm getting an error that says it is only available to Verizon customers. Well I'm a Verizon customer... Not sure what is up with that. Also when I installed the My Verizon app to see if that would work, I'm getting a "We can not process your request at this time, sorry." and the app closes.
> 
> Could there be something up with the Verizon SSO.apk? I have it on my phone in the system/apps, I also tried pulling an old one from my stock back up and changing the permissions, and rebooting. Still the same errors. Are there any other files we would need for the apps to work, or could this be a VZW error?


Theory said a couple of pages back that he found an issue with VZW apps and it will be fixed in the next update.
My verizon works for me though, I just paid my bill through it.


----------



## itstee

ska.t73 said:


> Anyone having problems with the My Verizon app, or the NFL Mobile app with this ROM? The NFL Mobile app was updated for ICS last night and others have said it is working. When I try to run it now I'm not getting the "Your device is not supported" error anymore. However, now I'm getting an error that says it is only available to Verizon customers. Well I'm a Verizon customer... Not sure what is up with that. Also when I installed the My Verizon app to see if that would work, I'm getting a "We can not process your request at this time, sorry." and the app closes.
> 
> Could there be something up with the Verizon SSO.apk? I have it on my phone in the system/apps, I also tried pulling an old one from my stock back up and changing the permissions, and rebooting. Still the same errors. Are there any other files we would need for the apps to work, or could this be a VZW error?


 edit* nevermind


----------



## dspcap

gotwillk said:


> i'm also running JD's at those volts and its been great. really smooth, smoother than imo's kernel actually. with imo's i get minor micro stuttering when scrolling up and down in anything, at stock volts. i don't get that with JD. only thing is that i don't think JD uses the interactivex governor method where one cpu turns off when the screen is off. he uses a smartass governor which i don't know if its the same thing. good thing is that i don't get any wake lag because of it, whereas i would get random wake lag of varying times with imo's kernel.


Where's JD's Kernal, the only thread I see is locked down.

Edit: Sorry, found it.


----------



## s004kcg

sincerity said:


> anybody ever get microbes LWP working on this new build?


Yes sir. go to system/app and find Microbes.apk, rename this (Made mine Microbes.apk.bak) then drop the Microbes Live Wallpaper.apk into this folder and rename it Microbes.apk. select it for install, May need to reboot before or after this step, and it will work.

The Microbes Live Wallpaper.apk i think i found in this thread. Good luck


----------



## gtgrafe

mund said:


> Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?
> 
> Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Had this happen to me a couple of times yesterday and once already today. I'm currently on 2.3. Device overall feels more sluggish after updating from 2.2. I figure stuff will get fixed for 2.4 though, so I'll wait patiently for that update. This rom is too good to not stick with...


----------



## gotwillk

could this whole verizon apps stuff being missing be tied in to the nfc beam not working as well? i remember in a previous rom i had all the verizon apps intact and beams worked, but now it doesn't.


----------



## toxa24

gotwillk said:


> could this whole verizon apps stuff being missing be tied in to the nfc beam not working as well? i remember in a previous rom i had all the verizon apps intact and beams worked, but now it doesn't.


Theory also said that he found an issue with NFC tags, and will be addressed in the next update


----------



## ArXane

gotwillk said:


> could this whole verizon apps stuff being missing be tied in to the nfc beam not working as well? i remember in a previous rom i had all the verizon apps intact and beams worked, but now it doesn't.


I sure hope so.....


----------



## gowings23

Is anyone else having a problem where Exchange calendars do not sync? I really need my calendar to work and nothing has synced on this ROM in 24 hours.


----------



## ska.t73

toxa24 said:


> Theory said a couple of pages back that he found an issue with VZW apps and it will be fixed in the next update.
> My verizon works for me though, I just paid my bill through it.


Thanks, missed that one. I will wait on the update.


----------



## auxiliarypie

My gallery doesnt want to connect to my Picasa account. it loaded one picture off of one album but stopped there, it then asked for persmission to sign in, which i accepted. then it didnt do anything and i can't upload pictures to Picasa... it says im logged in, but i cant add a caption or choose an album to upload to. is this a problem with the ROM?

i force closed the gallery and started it back up, i rebooted the phone and have been fiddling around with the settings but can't find anything...any help?


----------



## TEK112

auxiliarypie said:


> My gallery doesnt want to connect to my Picasa account. it loaded one picture off of one album but stopped there, it then asked for persmission to sign in, which i accepted. then it didnt do anything and i can't upload pictures to Picasa... it says im logged in, but i cant add a caption or choose an album to upload to. is this a problem with the ROM? i force closed the gallery and started it back up, i rebooted the phone and have been fiddling around with the settings but can't find anything...any help?


Settings-accounts and sync-gmail.com and uncheck and then recheck sync google photos.


----------



## Medix

I'm having absolutely no problems with my beam. I beam things between my friends nexus s just fine.


----------



## auxiliarypie

TEK112 said:


> Settings-accounts and sync-gmail.com and uncheck and then recheck sync google photos.


i tried that, still says "failed to retrieve account information"


----------



## Wool02

gowings23 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where Exchange calendars do not sync? I really need my calendar to work and nothing has synced on this ROM in 24 hours.


No issues here.


----------



## iambeast

So does anyone know what kworker is? for some reason, during class my phone got extremely hot and watchdog reported the screenshot I uploaded and because of kworker, I lost about 50% of my battery over a two hour period while it say in my pocket. I have everything stock from Axi0m 2.3 and have changed nothing. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iambeast

Here's a better screenshot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

so with this release and the last release, every time i go to dial a number to make a phone call it lets me dial the first digit then it freezes up and i cant dial any more numbers. i have to hit the back button go to my main screen and re-dial again. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TerrierB

sincerity said:


> anybody ever get microbes LWP working on this new build?


Your missing the lib file for the live wallpaper.
If you drop the following file to your system/lib folder it should work. Download here-----> http://db.tt/I42Pobia

I can confirm this worked on my Gnex.


----------



## najaboy

auxiliarypie said:


> i tried that, still says "failed to retrieve account information"


Uninstall Google+ and reinstall from market. That should fix it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

iambeast said:


> So does anyone know what kworker is? for some reason, during class my phone got extremely hot and watchdog reported the screenshot I uploaded and because of kworker, I lost about 50% of my battery over a two hour period while it say in my pocket. I have everything stock from Axi0m 2.3 and have changed nothing. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its a kernel process managing waking your phone. Either you wake it a lot, a task manager is causing it, or there is a app doing it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

auxiliarypie said:


> i tried that, still says "failed to retrieve account information"


Hmmmm... the only thing I can think of is to remove your account and readd it. However, with 4.0, I have no idea what the fallout will be.


----------



## TEK112

iambeast said:


> Here's a better screenshot Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A quick google search reveals it sends wake up signals from the bios.

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-s2-international-all-things-root/469151-kworker.html

Is there a chance it is turning on in your pocket? Look at your battery stats in settings and see the screen on time.


----------



## iambeast

TEK112 said:


> A quick google search reveals it sends wake up signals from the bios.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/galaxy-s2-international-all-things-root/469151-kworker.html
> 
> Is there a chance it is turning on in your pocket? Look at your battery stats in settings and see the screen on time.


I tried looking and it's only been on for ~50min out if the ~6 hours it's been unplugged. It might be an app like droidtheory said. I'll look through betterbattstats and see what's up with my phone. Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## najaboy

TEK112 said:


> Hmmmm... the only thing I can think of is to remove your account and readd it. However, with 4.0, I have no idea what the fallout will be.


No need to go that far. Uninstalling Google+ and reinstalling it from the market is an easy fix. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkenvar

Anyone using go SMS pro? When I try to use the privacy box the keypad for entering a pw comes up but won't let me enter anything. Anyone else have this trouble? I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app and also reinstalled the the rim and wiped data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gotwillk

iambeast said:


> I tried looking and it's only been on for ~50min out if the ~6 hours it's been unplugged. It might be an app like droidtheory said. I'll look through betterbattstats and see what's up with my phone. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


were you in an area with signal? I remember I was in a movie theatre that had no reception. my phone got really hot and the battery went from 70% to about 15% in a little less than 2 hours.


----------



## mund

Feature Request - Please add LTE toggle similar to the recent Cyanogenmod Settings APK. Pretty please. lol.


----------



## wera750

mund said:


> Feature Request - Please add LTE toggle similar to the recent Cyanogenmod Settings APK. Pretty please. lol.


Dt said he wasn't going to.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br0wNb0y

1. I'm on 4.0.2 (ADRHD 2.1.2) and want to flash to 4.0.3 (AXI0M 2.3). Will google wallet still work or will I get the card read error/secure element error?

2. I made a nandroid backup of ADRHD 2.1.2. Will restoring it (I'll make sure to reset google wallet/unsinstall apk through the app) cause any problems If I choose to go back to ADRHD 2.1.2?

Thanks


----------



## franzie3

mund said:


> Feature Request - Please add LTE toggle similar to the recent Cyanogenmod Settings APK. Pretty please. lol.


Don't take this the wrong way....but it has been mentioned before that DT does not intend to include it. Try using the Search Thread button located on the very top right of the page. Unless he has a change of mind i do not think we will be seeing it.

Edit: Ninja'd by wera750


----------



## franzie3

Br0wNb0y said:


> 1. I'm on 4.0.2 (ADRHD 2.1.2) and want to flash to 4.0.3 (AXI0M 2.3). Will google wallet still work or will I get the card read error/secure element error?
> 
> 2. I made a nandroid backup of ADRHD 2.1.2. Will restoring it (I'll make sure to reset google wallet/unsinstall apk through the app) cause any problems If I choose to go back to ADRHD 2.1.2?
> 
> Thanks


I cant really tell you how it will behave but i have used google wallet since the APK version came out. I have not had any problems restoring the app with TiBu after flashing the Rom. I've also been using this Rom since it was in 1.7 release. I also had the wallet on my stock rooted and unlocked rom so i do not think you would have a problem if you used the APK install, just my opinion. But you've done a nandroid so your safe.


----------



## FloridaMike

Has anyone tried the cobalt theme for this Rom? It's awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Br0wNb0y

franzie3 said:


> I cant really tell you how it will behave but i have used google wallet since the APK version came out. I have not had any problems restoring the app with TiBu after flashing the Rom. I've also been using this Rom since it was in 1.7 release. I also had the wallet on my stock rooted and unlocked rom so i do not think you would have a problem if you used the APK install, just my opinion. But you've done a nandroid so your safe.


Thanks. I'll keep watching to see if anyone finds the reason for the secure element issue. I've flashed ADRHD as my first rom and installed wallet on it for the first time as well. I'm still kind of worried about switching to any 4.0.3 roms due to a bunch of NFC changes.

Also droidtheory, I used to use your roms on my thunderbolt.. glad to see you are here.


----------



## TEK112

najaboy said:


> No need to go that far. Uninstalling Google+ and reinstalling it from the market is an easy fix. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's interesting, I am not sure how 4.0 handles it, but in previous versions I thought Picasa sync was independent of Google+?


----------



## sophware

gowings23 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where Exchange calendars do not sync? I really need my calendar to work and nothing has synced on this ROM in 24 hours.


Both directions working very well for me.


----------



## dpaine88

Darkenvar said:


> Anyone using go SMS pro? When I try to use the privacy box the keypad for entering a pw comes up but won't let me enter anything. Anyone else have this trouble? I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app and also reinstalled the the rim and wiped data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its a known bug with ICS and GO SMS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Hey Theory, I don't mean to be pushy but NFC Tags not working are really getting to be an issue, any idea when that update is coming? Could you give us a flashable fix? I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## ArXane

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey Theory, I don't mean to be pushy but NFC Tags not working are really getting to be an issue, any idea when that update is coming? Could you give us a flashable fix? I would greatly appreciate that.


Id also be more then happy to try a flashable fix for NFC tags. Everything else is working great for me.


----------



## gotwillk

cvbcbcmv said:


> Id also be more then happy to try a flashable fix for NFC tags. Everything else is working great for me.


are nfc beams working for you guys or just the tags?


----------



## droidth3ory

The fix for the NFC Tags can't simply be flashed. The update will have it handled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu

sophware said:


> Both directions working very well for me.


just did a test both directions as well, no issues for me.

never used exchange hack, for what its worth


----------



## Darkenvar

dpaine88 said:


> Its a known bug with ICS and GO SMS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon197

Dont know if this problem has been addressed already, but i am not able to download anything from the market. Need some help


----------



## ArXane

gotwillk said:


> are nfc beams working for you guys or just the tags?


Dont have anybody to uhhhh... beam with. Hopefully with my wife tonight... no really... she got a nexus today.... really.


----------



## ArXane

droidth3ory said:


> The fix for the NFC Tags can't simply be flashed. The update will have it handled.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## rj2885

ThaPoet said:


> been trying to search, can't get my google+ to work. Keep saying network connection. Any help


When trying to access g+ do you happen to see anything in your notifications? I noticed after flashing, most times I have to give permissions to g through the notification that pops up. Could be that I restored the widget with nova launcher...


----------



## famouzstarz

any one having trouble using stock music player? i get file cannot be played and when it does play its a totally different file then selected.... hmm


----------



## iambeast

gotwillk said:


> were you in an area with signal? I remember I was in a movie theatre that had no reception. my phone got really hot and the battery went from 70% to about 15% in a little less than 2 hours.


I also checked that and yeah, I had some really shitty signal. That might have helped as well keeping the phone awake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasty64

gowings23 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where Exchange calendars do not sync? I really need my calendar to work and nothing has synced on this ROM in 24 hours.


Yeah, I had the same issue. Ended up putting Touchdown back on...
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## david617

famouzstarz said:


> any one having trouble using stock music player? i get file cannot be played and when it does play its a totally different file then selected.... hmm


im getting a FC whenever i try to play a song from my cloud account


----------



## gotwillk

anyone else notice that their battery life goes up in charge after not using it for a while? this happens all the time for me. i would be at, let's say 55% battery life, if i have my phone idle and i don't use it for a while, the next time i check it, it'll be up at like 58%. the idle period for the phone is about an hr or two.










see the rise at about 63% or so? the phone was not plugged in. this happens everyday at least once on my extended battery and now also on the stock battery, which i switched to last night.

i first noticed this when i was on vacation last week. i showed it to my friends and they all thought i was crazy. does anyone else get this? is it this rom or is it ICS in general? i just find this really peculiar.


----------



## ThaPoet

Browser keeps closing. Anybody else having this issue.


----------



## droidth3ory

david617 said:


> im getting a FC whenever i try to play a song from my cloud account


Ad blockers will cause that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

ThaPoet said:


> Browser keeps closing. Anybody else having this issue.


Did you install Flash?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willlayb

gotwillk said:


> anyone else notice that their battery life goes up in charge after not using it for a while? this happens all the time for me. i would be at, let's say 55% battery life, if i have my phone idle and i don't use it for a while, the next time i check it, it'll be up at like 58%. the idle period for the phone is about an hr or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the rise at about 63% or so? the phone was not plugged in. this happens everyday at least once on my extended battery and now also on the stock battery, which i switched to last night.
> 
> i first noticed this when i was on vacation last week. i showed it to my friends and they all thought i was crazy. does anyone else get this? is it this rom or is it ICS in general? i just find this really peculiar.


my phone was at 70% when i got to work the other day, let it sit a few hours then i looked and it was at 74%. i was confused


----------



## cdmta

Will the update address auto-correct? Or is this only a problem for me?
when in messenging app, suggestions are facebook names. weird?
thanks


----------



## AspenSTi

My battery also does that, i have many ups in the downward graph, lol.

However my battery this time on 2.3 is horrible, on 2.2 i got over 24 hours with normal use. Now on 2.3 i cant survive my work day. Im currently on IMO's 1.3 kernal after giving the stock one a go for a while, but still even the new kernal is just wiping my battery out. Any ideas why the huge change since 2.2?


----------



## gotwillk

AspenSTi said:


> My battery also does that, i have many ups in the downward graph, lol.


lol does no one else find this strange??


----------



## willlayb

gotwillk said:


> lol does no one else find this strange??


i tax it to it over predicting what the charge will be when you are using it. when you stop it straightens out


----------



## inferno10681

cdmta said:


> Will the update address auto-correct? Or is this only a problem for me?
> when in messenging app, suggestions are facebook names. weird?
> thanks


You have a bad download - this has been confirmed by about a dozen people.

Redownload from a mirror, full wipe, and reflash.


----------



## paul247

gotwillk said:


> lol does no one else find this strange??


You didn't know these phones have a fuel cell in them!

Haha just kidding mine does that too.


----------



## droidth3ory

cdmta said:


> Will the update address auto-correct? Or is this only a problem for me?
> when in messenging app, suggestions are facebook names. weird?
> thanks


Only reason you would have a Auto Correct issue is if you didn't wipe.


----------



## rj2885

willlayb said:


> my phone was at 70% when i got to work the other day, let it sit a few hours then i looked and it was at 74%. i was confused


Interesting. I wonder if its Theory's way of making us think battery life is longer in this rom....joke of course....


----------



## ThaPoet

rj2885 said:


> after i uninstalled then reinstalled the permission popped up
> 
> When trying to access g+ do you happen to see anything in your notifications? I noticed after flashing, most times I have to give permissions to g through the notification that pops up. Could be that I restored the widget with nova launcher...


----------



## cdmta

droidth3ory said:


> Only reason you would have a Auto Correct issue is if you didn't wipe.


I always do as I'm told. Wiped front to back. Not sanitary the other way


----------



## NateDogg11

Has DT or anyone else mentioned the possibility of a 4 way unlock MOD for this ROM?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Looking forward very much to the update, NFC TAGS MUST WOOOORKKK!!!!


----------



## toxa24

cvbcbcmv said:


> Looking forward very much to the update, NFC TAGS MUST WOOOORKKK!!!!


I am sorry it does not really belong to this section, but I tried to google this question and the answers do not really make any sense. So, can you please give me an example of NFC tags use? I understand you load some money on it, and then what? Is it like a gift card? Thank you in advance.


----------



## inferno10681

toxa24 said:


> I am sorry it does not really belong to this section, but I tried to google this question and the answers do not really make any sense. So, can you please give me an example of NFC tags use? I understand you load some money on it, and then what? Is it like a gift card? Thank you in advance.


No, you're describing Google Wallet. That functions properly on current builds - it uses the same technology (NFC) as NFC tags, but only reading/writing to NFC tags is broken.


----------



## toxa24

inferno10681 said:


> No, you're describing Google Wallet. That functions properly on current builds - it uses the same technology (NFC) as NFC tags, but only reading/writing to NFC tags is broken.


So what is the purpose of NFC tags then? Cause several people want it working really bad based on their repetitive posts asking Theory to fix it, and now they got me intrigued, but I can't find the description so I understand what it is used for. Thanks


----------



## sonnydroid

Is it just me or does anyone elses ringer volume keep dropping down to about 25%??

I'll set the volume to Max, then minutes/hours later It will drop down to 25%. I can barely hear my phone ring when a call comes in.

This also happened to me on 2.2..


----------



## jeff5891

inferno10681 said:


> You have a bad download - this has been confirmed by about a dozen people.
> 
> Redownload from a mirror, full wipe, and reflash.


Agreed I had the auto correct problem and it had nothing to do with wiping BC I did it three times. Its a bad download. As soon as I redownloaded from a different mirror the problem was fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ap4tor

Pages ago DT asked about NFC problems, and I was unable to beam two phones running 2.2 with extended battery.

I had a chance to test NFC beam today on 2.3 with extended batt and it worked no problem.

I am experiencing reboots while navigating. I running stock Axi0m voltage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ska.t73

toxa24 said:


> So what is the purpose of NFC tags then? Thanks


You can use them to launch apps and things. For instance you could put an nfc tag on your bed's headboard and program it so that when you touch your phone to it, it shuts down your data, launches an alarm clock app, and turns your alarm volume to max. There are a ton of creative uses for them and I can't wait to actually buy some tags and dive into the possibilities.


----------



## stang6790

sonnydroid said:


> Is it just me or does anyone elses ringer volume keep dropping down to about 25%??
> 
> I'll set the volume to Max, then minutes/hours later It will drop down to 25%. I can barely hear my phone ring when a call comes in.
> 
> This also happened to me on 2.2..


 Mine isn't dropping on its own but I do tend to hit the volume by accident. I downloaded an app called Volume Locker that will keep the volume set where you want it. It has options for notifying you of a change and how long before it reverts to the original setting.


----------



## david617

droidth3ory said:


> david617, on 04 January 2012 - 03:07 PM, said:
> 
> im getting a FC whenever i try to play a song from my cloud account
> 
> DT:
> Ad blockers will cause that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Any suggestions, (besides removing adblock)? Are there a couple of hosts that I can allow to remedy this?


----------



## RubberDucker

ska.t73 said:


> You can use them to launch apps and things. For instance you could put an nfc tag on your bed's headboard and program it so that when you touch your phone to it, it shuts down your data, launches an alarm clock app, and turns your alarm volume to max. There are a ton of creative uses for them and I can't wait to actually buy some tags and dive into the possibilities.


Wow. Now I understand all the fuss... Thanks for the example. I now know what everyone is talking about! Will be cool to play with.


----------



## david617

gotwillk said:


> anyone else notice that their battery life goes up in charge after not using it for a while? this happens all the time for me. i would be at, let's say 55% battery life, if i have my phone idle and i don't use it for a while, the next time i check it, it'll be up at like 58%. the idle period for the phone is about an hr or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the rise at about 63% or so? the phone was not plugged in. this happens everyday at least once on my extended battery and now also on the stock battery, which i switched to last night.
> 
> i first noticed this when i was on vacation last week. i showed it to my friends and they all thought i was crazy. does anyone else get this? is it this rom or is it ICS in general? i just find this really peculiar.


i'm getting it to. its crazy.
i left it on airplane mode overnight.


----------



## toxa24

ska.t73 said:


> You can use them to launch apps and things. For instance you could put an nfc tag on your bed's headboard and program it so that when you touch your phone to it, it shuts down your data, launches an alarm clock app, and turns your alarm volume to max. There are a ton of creative uses for them and I can't wait to actually buy some tags and dive into the possibilities.


Thank you for your explanation, now it makes sense! (I wouldn't use such a thing)


----------



## Shadows9909

david617 said:


> i'm getting it to. its crazy.
> i left it on airplane mode overnight.


Did you try calibrating the battery?


----------



## Shadows9909

hey DT, any chance we could get unprovisioned native tethering? have seen it in other roms and was wondering if there was a reason it wasn't included.


----------



## toxa24

Shadows9909 said:


> hey DT, any chance we could get unprovisioned native tethering? have seen it in other roms and was wondering if there was a reason it wasn't included.


Don't mean to be some type of a moderator, but DT said he doesn't support stealing. So to answer your question, he said 'no'


----------



## Shadows9909

toxa24 said:


> Don't mean to be some type of a moderator, but DT said he doesn't support stealing. So to answer your question, he said 'no'


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## najaboy

Shadows9909 said:


> hey DT, any chance we could get unprovisioned native tethering? have seen it in other roms and was wondering if there was a reason it wasn't included.


No chance. He's addressed it a few times in this thread. May want to search.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

Shadows9909 said:


> Ah ok, thanks.


Psssst. Try activating it from the CyanogenMod Notification Power Widget.


----------



## david617

Shadows9909 said:


> hey DT, any chance we could get unprovisioned native tethering? have seen it in other roms and was wondering if there was a reason it wasn't included.


he wont, but you can use this - http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


----------



## sonnydroid

stang6790 said:


> Mine isn't dropping on its own but I do tend to hit the volume by accident. I downloaded an app called Volume Locker that will keep the volume set where you want it. It has options for notifying you of a change and how long before it reverts to the original setting.


Thanks. Will give that app a try.


----------



## Friend-O

I flashed a new theme and don't like it. How do I get back to the stock 2.3 theme? Is there a way that doesn't involve flashing the whole ROM again? I tried the Zygot3 restore zip (runandhide's) and that only partially restored it. The battery icon no longer shows the % and the switches at the top of the pulldown are still different (just back and white and slightly different looking).


----------



## cvbcbcmv

toxa24 said:


> So what is the purpose of NFC tags then? Cause several people want it working really bad based on their repetitive posts asking Theory to fix it, and now they got me intrigued, but I can't find the description so I understand what it is used for. Thanks


They make them in a ton of different things even keychains, but most commonly used are tiny little stickers, a small circle. As someone said earlier these can be used to perform action(s) on a phone.


----------



## toxa24

cvbcbcmv said:


> They make them in a ton of different things even keychains, but most commonly used are tiny little stickers, a small circle. As someone said earlier these can be used to perform action(s) on a phone.


Has been explained, but thank you anyway


----------



## toxa24

Friend-O said:


> I flashed a new theme and don't like it. How do I get back to the stock 2.3 theme? Is there a way that doesn't involve flashing the whole ROM again? I tried the Zygot3 reestore zip and that only partially restored it. The battery icon no longer shows the % and the switches at the top of the pulldown are still different (just back and white and slightly different looking).


If you made a nandroid backup, revert to that. Try to see if there is a 'back to stock' file in the thread where you got the theme from. If not, then I don't know


----------



## wera750

Friend-O said:


> I flashed a new theme and don't like it. How do I get back to the stock 2.3 theme? Is there a way that doesn't involve flashing the whole ROM again? I tried the Zygot3 restore zip (runandhide's) and that only partially restored it. The battery icon no longer shows the % and the switches at the top of the pulldown are still different (just back and white and slightly different looking).


could make yourself a zip that replaces all the apk's that the theme replaced and flash it


----------



## gotwillk

david617 said:


> Did you try calibrating the battery?


i don't see how this has to do with calibrating battery though. why would the battery life increase? are you saying the phone is smart enough to auto-calibrate and compensate for the misreadings?


----------



## KlugN

Friend-O said:


> If you made a nandroid backup, revert to that. Try to see if there is a 'back to stock' file in the thread where you got the theme from. If not, then I don't know


Just wipe cache/dalvik and flash the ROM again. Don't wipe data. You'll be returned to stock.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## tr1pp1n

Anyone elses NFL Mobile app not working on 2.3?


----------



## juancito80

Not working for almost every one look it up on Droid Life the update needs to be updated.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mendy

sofreshkicks said:


> I have 2.2 installed but after I installed 2.3 the contents of my sd card seemed to have disappeared and will not show up on my computer. I only seem to see tthe stock content of the rom but I know my sd contents is there becuase inside file manager I see all the contents of my sd card. Does anyone know why this would be? Usb debugging mode is enabled and so is mtp. I had to revert back to my backup of 2.2. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!!


the exact same thing happened to me. using root explorer i can see everything but nothing but stock shows up when plugged into my computer.


----------



## toxa24

mendy said:


> the exact same thing happened to me. using root explorer i can see everything but nothing but stock shows up when plugged into my computer.


Tried rebooting?


----------



## mendy

toxa24 said:


> Tried rebooting?


sure did. i've rebooted probably 10 times since i flashed 2.3 yesterday. my gallery also won't recognize any pictures on my "sdcard"


----------



## toxa24

mendy said:


> sure did. i've rebooted probably 10 times since i flashed 2.3 yesterday. my gallery also won't recognize any pictures on my "sdcard"


Try a battery pull while the phone is on, otherwise, not sure. Someone will have other ideas, I'm sure


----------



## itstee

juancito80 said:


> Not working for almost every one look it up on Droid Life the update needs to be updated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


actually other people on Droid life have been reporting that it works now. Still doesn't work for me though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

KlugN said:


> Just wipe cache/dalvik and flash the ROM again. Don't wipe data. You'll be returned to stock.
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


Thanks a ton. Worked like a charm.


----------



## davelm

I had this same issue with I think was 2.0. Think its just a odd wipe or flash.Id suggest a wipe and a re-flash.

I haven't had the issue since. But I feel ya, was very annoying. Couldn't see/play music, or get pics/videos off phone on pc.

Good Luck.


----------



## reverepats

mendy said:


> sure did. i've rebooted probably 10 times since i flashed 2.3 yesterday. my gallery also won't recognize any pictures on my "sdcard"


Make sure tour SDcard is mounted. Through settings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

itstee said:


> actually other people on Droid life have been reporting that it works now. Still doesn't work for me though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The NFL mobile app needs the VZ login to function correctly, which will be fixed with the next update, sit tight


----------



## sofreshkicks

mendy said:


> the exact same thing happened to me. using root explorer i can see everything but nothing but stock shows up when plugged into my computer.


Yeah i saw on another thread that others were having same issue with the content on the sdcard. The way they fixed it was using titanium backup to restore apps and it worked. I've been reading up on the forums and seems to be some minor issues with 2.3 and I think i'm just going to wait for 2.4 to be launched. 2.2 seems to be working perfectly for me so if its not broke don't fix it. I really do want to goto 2.3 but i've must have flashed like 10 different times doing different things and still no go.


----------



## travva

Any thoughts on the phone showing as unknown on market? Known issue or? Also do any of you guys on 2.3 have gta3 working??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

travva said:


> Any thoughts on the phone showing as unknown on market? Known issue or? Also do any of you guys on 2.3 have gta3 working??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The Unknown Galaxy Nexus thing shouldn't make any difference in the market. As for GTA, I would wager a guess that its probably more kernel related than ROM, but I could be wrong. You could try some different kernels (only takes a second to flash).. or just find out whose phone it works on and see what kernel they are on... just some suggestions, spitballin if you will


----------



## mendy

reverepats said:


> Make sure tour SDcard is mounted. Through settings
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


so when i read that i said to myself "that makes sense!" but then i realized that i had no idea where to mount the sdcard in settings through ics (unless you meant in cwm)


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

travva said:


> Any thoughts on the phone showing as unknown on market? Known issue or? Also do any of you guys on 2.3 have gta3 working??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


FWIW - there is a difference in the build.prop in 2.3 than other versions.... It seems that "release keys" was changed to "test keys". This will make a difference in certain things - as to the extent, I'm not sure.


----------



## Wool02

Friend-O said:


> I flashed a new theme and don't like it. How do I get back to the stock 2.3 theme? Is there a way that doesn't involve flashing the whole ROM again? I tried the Zygot3 restore zip (runandhide's) and that only partially restored it. The battery icon no longer shows the % and the switches at the top of the pulldown are still different (just back and white and slightly different looking).


If you used a ZYGOT3 restore, you definitely need to reflash the rom. No need to wipe data though. Once 2.4 drops, I will make a return to stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## redoregon

Should be RSN...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wool02

sofreshkicks said:


> Yeah i saw on another thread that others were having same issue with the content on the sdcard. The way they fixed it was using titanium backup to restore apps and it worked. I've been reading up on the forums and seems to be some minor issues with 2.3 and I think i'm just going to wait for 2.4 to be launched. 2.2 seems to be working perfectly for me so if its not broke don't fix it. I really do want to goto 2.3 but i've must have flashed like 10 different times doing different things and still no go.


I performed a full wipe coming from 2.2 and am not having any issues. Flash away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mendy

Wool02 said:


> I performed a full wipe coming from 2.2 and am not having any issues. Flash away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i did a full wipe too... used tibu to restore only user apps (except the ones that sync, like facebook/g+/twitter/etc). so yeah, i have no idea. and i don't have time to re-flash right now (besides, i can still get to the pictures using root explorer). i miss having an actual sd card, i just felt safer that way (coming from og and dinc)


----------



## panitsos

ska.t73 said:


> You can use them to launch apps and things. For instance you could put an nfc tag on your bed's headboard and program it so that when you touch your phone to it, it shuts down your data, launches an alarm clock app, and turns your alarm volume to max. There are a ton of creative uses for them and I can't wait to actually buy some tags and dive into the possibilities.


 so basically you get a tag program your phone with it and when you touch your phone with the tag it does what the tag was programmed for? why not just do it directly on your phone? boy have we gotten lazy or what? lol


----------



## inferno10681

DT - Will 2.4 include imo's updated kernel?


----------



## panitsos

so no ones answered my question from 20 pages ago about my dial pad locking up every time i go to make a phone call i guess no one else has had that issue? i did a full wipe before in installed the new rom and everything


----------



## darkpark

panitsos, i haven't had that problem. 
so the dial pad locks up as soon as you press one number or when you press the dial key to call the number? 
also, did you wipe dalvik cache? It is in the advanced section of cwr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davelm

panitsos said:


> so basically you get a tag program your phone with it and when you touch your phone with the tag it does what the tag was programmed for? why not just do it directly on your phone? boy have we gotten lazy or what? lol


Your on a mobile phone, everything is made to be easier.

Why use NFC to pay for something? Instead of having to get cash out wait for change, or use card and have to type pin, then wait. You can just tap phone and grab receipt.

I'm going to put a tag in locker at work. All I have to do it tap phone and will silence phone, turn off wifi, possibly turn off 4G, and more. And didn't have to touch a button. SAME tag can revert all settings, so I wont have to sit there and turn all stuff back on, and be out the door of work.


----------



## 2defmouze

inferno10681 said:


> DT - Will 2.4 include imo's updated kernel?


Either way, it only takes a minute to flash a new kernel, use whatever one you like


----------



## RaubRaux

panitsos said:


> so no ones answered my question from 20 pages ago about my dial pad locking up every time i go to make a phone call i guess no one else has had that issue? i did a full wipe before in installed the new rom and everything


mine does, I absolutely hate it, i transferred to jd s kernel and it does it too. I think a lot more people would notice this if they used it for calls as much as i do. I average 80 calls a day. but it will stall sometimes then you have to force close it. it was doing this all the way back to 1.6 too though


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> mine does, I absolutely hate it, i transferred to jd s kernel and it does it too. I think a lot more people would notice this if they used it for calls as much as i do. I average 80 calls a day. but it will stall sometimes then you have to force close it. it was doing this all the way back to 1.6 too though


Which dialer are you using? Try Nova Launcher, maybe it will fix the problem. Here is the link to the APK, just install like usual, or drop it into your /system/app folder using root explorer, or similar app. This must be the latest beta7 version, I just downloaded it from XDA
I am just sharing the apk, not taking credit for anything.


----------



## RaubRaux

toxa24 said:


> Which dialer are you using? Try Nova Launcher, maybe it will fix the problem


nova launcher changes the dialer eh? i ll have to try that

thnx


----------



## skiddingus

I must be the luckiest person on this thread or something. I have been reading this thread and flashing this ROM since the earliest Zygot versions. I read about all kinds of strange problems but to date, I have had none of them. (i'm knocking on all kinds of wood right now) No FC's, no mysterious battery issues, no NFC payment problems, no market problems, ...nothing. Every installation I do a full wipe and spend an hour of my life redownloading apps and reconfiguring the phone. I only use tibu to restore data on two apps after they are downloaded and installed. I have a feeling there are a lot of people chasing ghosts because of either bad downloads, not wiping, or shortcutting app restoration. This ROM has been stable enough for everyday use from day 1. That is incredible! Thank you DT.


----------



## itstee

2defmouze said:


> The NFL mobile app needs the VZ login to function correctly, which will be fixed with the next update, sit tight


no it doesn't. I read that someone got it working WITHOUT Verizon login. Plus I'm not in a rush to get it. If it doesn't work then oh well

Sent from my GNex via Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

skiddingus said:


> I must be the luckiest person on this thread or something. I have been reading this thread and flashing this ROM since the earliest Zygot versions. I read about all kinds of strange problems but to date, I have had none of them. (i'm knocking on all kinds of wood right now) No FC's, no mysterious battery issues, no NFC payment problems, no market problems, ...nothing. Every installation I do a full wipe and spend an hour of my life redownloading apps and reconfiguring the phone. I only use tibu to restore data on two apps after they are downloaded and installed. I have a feeling there are a lot of people chasing ghosts because of either bad downloads, not wiping, or shortcutting app restoration. This ROM has been stable enough for everyday use from day 1. That is incredible! Thank you DT.


I raise you sir, been flashing th3ory ROMs since R3BLURR3D (early octoberish) on the bionic and haven't had any issues... lol


----------



## dspcap

panitsos said:


> so no ones answered my question from 20 pages ago about my dial pad locking up every time i go to make a phone call i guess no one else has had that issue? i did a full wipe before in installed the new rom and everything


Did you format system? Assume you are using Titanium Backup? Are you restoring apps and data?


----------



## grayzweb

panitsos said:


> so basically you get a tag program your phone with it and when you touch your phone with the tag it does what the tag was programmed for? why not just do it directly on your phone? boy have we gotten lazy or what? lol


Actually there are many uses for NFC , I think it will gain in popularity as more phones are enabled. They use NFC in passports for example to read data.

We use ID badges @ work that we have to swipe to open security doors. I would be able to use my phone as well. 
Pretty cool IMO. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

grayzweb said:


> Actually there are many uses for NFC , I think it will gain in popularity as more phones are enabled. They use NFC in passports for example to read data.
> 
> We use ID badges @ work that we have to swipe to open security doors. I would be able to use my phone as well.
> Pretty cool IMO.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How are going to swipe your phone???









Joking


----------



## RaubRaux

dspcap said:


> Did you format system? Assume you are using Titanium Backup? Are you restoring apps and data?


yes, no , and no

i always do a full wipe, and don t use any tibu, always check the MD5, this problem is not new, it s been there the whole time. It doesn t do it all the time, not even most the time, but it does do it and i think most don t ever notice it because barely anyone ever dials numbers anymore


----------



## dspcap

raub said:


> yes, no , and no
> 
> i always do a full wipe, and don t use any tibu, always check the MD5, this problem is not new, it s been there the whole time. It doesn t do it all the time, not even most the time, but it does do it and i think most don t ever notice it because barely anyone ever dials numbers anymore


How do you load your apps? Have you tried another dialer, like touchpad dialer.


----------



## ellisz

ttlycnfuzd said:


> FWIW - there is a difference in the build.prop in 2.3 than other versions.... It seems that "release keys" was changed to "test keys". This will make a difference in certain things - as to the extent, I'm not sure.


Can we just modify this? There was a game that I had working on 2.2 but does not show in the market any more and will not work from a load from Titanium.


----------



## gotwillk

apparently the NFL app has been fixed with an update: http://www.androidcentral.com/fyi-nfl-mobile-finally-working-verizon-galaxy-nexus


----------



## RaubRaux

dspcap said:


> How do you load your apps? Have you tried another dialer, like touchpad dialer.


never tried a different dialer, always used whatever came with DT s ROM, i redownloaded them manually before restore worked.


----------



## dlnp22

I run, and usually stream music and use a running gps app that gives audio cues/updates. I just streamed Pandora for a half hour, and every time the audio cues would play over the music, both the music and the audio overlay played crazy choppy. Have never experienced before.

Anybody have any ideas?

***edit, not sure how, but my google music issue resolved itself after a reboot. Weird, because I've power cycled many times since flashing. Who knows, but I'll TAKE IT. But still have above issue.


----------



## grayzweb

toxa24 said:


> How are going to swipe your phone???
> 
> Joking


Lol. Actually is a grey pad next to door ( not like a credit card swipe) but just a flat pad. You hold your badge up to it and the magnetic lock on the door turns green and can be opened.

Actually its like what the Hotels use, but it's just a flat pad next to the door.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzweb

Back on topic....

Looking forward to the update!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

raub said:


> never tried a different dialer, always used whatever came with DT s ROM, i redownloaded them manually before restore worked.


What restore are you using for your apps?


----------



## dspcap

grayzweb said:


> Back on topic....
> 
> Looking forward to the update!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I want to play with the tags I just got in the mail today. Can't wait for the next update !!!


----------



## 2defmouze

dlnp22 said:


> ***Anybody having issues with Google Music on 2.3?
> 
> Can open up, but the moment I try and play a track, I get a force close.
> 
> Also, I run, and usually stream music and use a running gps app that gives audio cues/updates. I just streamed Pandora for a half hour, and every time the audio cues would play over the music, both the music and the audio overlay played crazy choppy. Have never experienced before.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> edit: DID find something about running ad blockers, and I'm not, at the moment :/


I just tested. Couple tracks streaming via google music, no problems. Couple minutes on pandora, no problems. And I actually am using AdFree ad blocker too and have no issues. Did you do a complete data/system/cache wipe before flashing the ROM? Restore any data to google music?


----------



## BillLee3

Does anyone else have problems with new audio playlists? ROM was butter smooth with JDs kernel. Very much liked all the custumizations. However, was getting error about media storage and çleared data. Everything appeared to be working, but then noticed no playlists in several audio apps. Deleted 'em and the music, reloaded using iSyncr and they still don't appear. Media scanner not working?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bxrider117

The Verizon login app is in this rom but it isn't accessible. I hope it can be accessed for the remainder of the season. 
Other than that I switched back to this rom with the Franco kernel and I have had an amazing day for battery life. I have been off my charger since 6:30 am. 
I'm glad I switched to the Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gbdesai

BillLee3 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with new audio playlists? ROM was butter smooth with JDs kernel. Very much liked all the custumizations. However, was getting error about media storage and çleared data. Everything appeared to be working, but then noticed no playlists in several audio apps. Deleted 'em and the music, reloaded using iSyncr and they still don't appear. Media scanner not working?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe the scanner was disabled somehow. I did so purposely... however there is an app on the market called Rescan Media Root that allows you to do an on demand scan, that may let you see if scanner is working or not...


----------



## dlnp22

2defmouze said:


> I just tested. Couple tracks streaming via google music, no problems. Couple minutes on pandora, no problems. And I actually am using AdFree ad blocker too and have no issues. Did you do a complete data/system/cache wipe before flashing the ROM? Restore any data to google music?


I edited original post, sorry. I rebooted and google music working fine. Still getting choppy audio when something plays over top of the streaming track. Weird....


----------



## RaubRaux

dspcap said:


> What restore are you using for your apps?


I don't use one, just the auto market restore that is now fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

darkpark said:


> panitsos, i haven't had that problem.
> so the dial pad locks up as soon as you press one number or when you press the dial key to call the number?
> also, did you wipe dalvik cache? It is in the advanced section of cwr.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 yes i did wipe dalvik it happens when i punch in the first number then freezes up


----------



## 2defmouze

dlnp22 said:


> I edited original post, sorry. I rebooted and google music working fine. Still getting choppy audio when something plays over top of the streaming track. Weird....


Lol its cool... I wish everyone would do that before posting: REBOOT.... a reboot fixes so many random weird little glitches that just happen


----------



## BillLee3

Yeah, tried the rescan app (paid version I used to use with Charge to turn it off). No joy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I noticed when I flashed 2.3 that auto restore from the market doesn't pick up ALL my apps. It picks up most of them but misses some.


----------



## dspcap

raub said:


> I don't use one, just the auto market restore that is now fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Gotcha... why don't you try Touchpad Dialer and see if you have the same issue.


----------



## panitsos

dspcap said:


> Gotcha... why don't you try Touchpad Dialer and see if you have the same issue.


 i had touch pad dialer in the previous rom and it worked fine, but i like the look of the ics dialer, why should we have to download an app dialer and not be able to use the built in dialer?


----------



## dspcap

panitsos said:


> i had touch pad dialer in the previous rom and it worked fine, but i like the look of the ics dialer, why should we have to download an app dialer and not be able to use the built in dialer?


Because you are using ROMs that have only been out a few weeks and they still have bugs to be worked out.... Sorry for the suggestions and trying to help.


----------



## RaubRaux

dspcap said:


> Because you are using ROMs that have only been out a few weeks and they still have bugs to be worked out.... Sorry for the suggestions and trying to help.


No, thank you for the suggestions, just noting the bugs. It is a great ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> No, thank you for the suggestions, just noting the bugs. It is a great ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't seen anyone else having this problem, and I've read all 629 pages of this thread


----------



## gotwillk

OT: is there a way to fix the overshooting in the menus in CWM? super annoying. i can't seem to find anyone talking about this topic. is no one else having this problem?


----------



## 2defmouze

gotwillk said:


> OT: is there a way to fix the overshooting in the menus in CWM? super annoying. i can't seem to find anyone talking about this topic. is no one else having this problem?


That's for koush to fix.. or try a different recovery like the one floating around out here with the touch screen... might not work 100% though


----------



## MFD00M

gotwillk said:


> OT: is there a way to fix the overshooting in the menus in CWM? super annoying. i can't seem to find anyone talking about this topic. is no one else having this problem?


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14263-[Recovery]Touch-Based-ClockworkMod-Recovery


----------



## RaubRaux

toxa24 said:


> I haven't seen anyone else having this problem, and I've read all 629 pages of this thread


I posted it back on the 27th, but like I said most don't ever dial that much. So wouldn't pay much attention to it bc it only happens occasionally

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> I posted it back on the 27th, but like I said most don't ever dial that much. So wouldn't pay much attention to it bc it only happens occasionally
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Might have missed it, but if you are the only one, or one of the few who have this problem, maybe there is something else...

I dial all the time. I think I had something like that happen maybe once since flashing stuff, and I've been flashing since the phone came out. Have you tried Nova Launcher? Maybe it will fix it. Drop it in your /system/app folder, and rename Launcher2.apk to Launcher2.apk.bak, and see if it goes away. If you dont like Nova, you can just delete it and rename the original launcher to what it was. It would take you 5 min to test, might be worth it. Just a suggestion, you might like Nova. I love it, much better than stock, and you can back up your set up


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

ziv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it possible to enable debug, in this ROM? The kernel that was included was not compiled with debug output. Logcat shows me nothing :-(
> 
> Looking forward to your reply --
> 
> Ziv.


I just had to figure this out. It's not the kernel that stops logcat from working, it's one of DT's speed tweaks.

To enable logcat:
1. Navigate to /etc/init.d folder and locate the 99th3oryspeed file.
2. Edit it and comment out the line that says rm /dev/log/main (it actually has the directions above this line)
3. Reboot.

Now logcat is working for me and I can go back to cooking up apps


----------



## RaubRaux

Maybe, I let it go bc no one else seemed to have it, but when the other gentleman mentioned it and asked if others experienced it I commented. If there is an idea I am more than welcome to try it. I haven't blamed anyone or anything. I just thought it interesting that pantisos has the exact same thing happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> Maybe, I let it go bc no one else seemed to have it, but when the other gentleman mentioned it and asked if others experienced it I commented. If there is an idea I am more than welcome to try it. I haven't blamed anyone or anything. I just thought it interesting that pantisos has the exact same thing happen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


So do you want Nova apk?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

That touch recovery would be nice!


----------



## RaubRaux

toxa24 said:


> So do you want Nova apk?


yeah I'm going to try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> yeah I'm going to try it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


here you go:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39404911/NovaLauncher.apk


----------



## Nelboy

raub said:


> I posted it back on the 27th, but like I said most don't ever dial that much. So wouldn't pay much attention to it bc it only happens occasionally
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Im having the same problem. It is kind of sporadic though. Do you have an exchange account setup? I had my exchange account setup and only synced contacts and calendar so they would integrate with android better and use touchdown for email. I thought it might have something to do with the t9 dialer freezing while trying to lookup a contact after pressing the first button. Since not as many people are having this problem I thought it might be linked to the exchange contacts as not many people use exchange. I removed the exchange account and it hasn't happened since. 
p.s. Im using nova launcher and it was doing it with that too. I don't think the launcher has any effect on the dialer though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar

Hoping for 2.4 soon! lol


----------



## toxa24

Nelboy said:


> p.s. Im using nova launcher and it was doing it with that too. I don't think the launcher has any effect on the dialer though.


I see. Oh well, was just trying to help


----------



## RaubRaux

Although, I do like nova launcher, it does do this within nova launcher as well. Took awhile to recreate it, but still does it occasionally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## toxa24

raub said:


> Although, I do like nova launcher, it does do this within nova launcher as well. Took awhile to recreate it, but still does it occasionally.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Got you.


----------



## gotwillk

MFD00M said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/14263-[Recovery]Touch-Based-ClockworkMod-Recovery


thanks! gonna try this out.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

My 3G/ 4G icon stays grey now.







It's rather annoying haha. Is there any way to fix it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

CaucasianAsian said:


> My 3G/ 4G icon stays grey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather annoying haha. Is there any way to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Reflash the ROM... Redownload it, chech md5, wipe everything


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Oh god... T_T

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itstee

gearsofwar said:


> Hoping for 2.4 soon! lol


hope so!


----------



## Skilover

2defmouze said:


> That's for koush to fix.. or try a different recovery like the one floating around out here with the touch screen... might not work 100% though


I've noticed that--I thought it was my phone--it's not that big a deal, though--how often are you in recovery?


----------



## Skilover

gowings23 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where Exchange calendars do not sync? I really need my calendar to work and nothing has synced on this ROM in 24 hours.


Never had a problem, use Exchange all the time.


----------



## Skilover

Anyone know if 2.4 is close? I'm still on 2.2 which runs so beautifully; and replacing widgets is such a pain, even with Nova. I have a history of replacing roms about 10 minutes before the next one is released,


----------



## Synaptic13

Ok so "touch-cwm" freakin' rocks!!!


----------



## brandon.shelton

So far, the only thing keeping me from installing this ROM are a couple of posts about NFC being completely borked after trying to use google wallet....apparently to the point that the phones had to be exchanged. It definitely came in handy the other day when I accidentally left my wallet at home. Just went to a local McDonald's and paid with my phone. Granted, there aren't many stores around here that support paypass, but it is still a feature that I would like to be able to use.


----------



## drozek

toxa24 said:


> here you go:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39404911/NovaLauncher.apk


Thank you very much been looking for this kinda of launcher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

brandon.shelton said:


> So far, the only thing keeping me from installing this ROM are a couple of posts about NFC being completely borked after trying to use google wallet....apparently to the point that the phones had to be exchanged. It definitely came in handy the other day when I accidentally left my wallet at home. Just went to a local McDonald's and paid with my phone. Granted, there aren't many stores around here that support paypass, but it is still a feature that I would like to be able to use.


NFC Tags don't work. Wallet works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566

Seeing some tweets over the last couple days I'm hoping it means 2.4 is around the corner. Thanks for all the hard work and your ROM kicks some serious tushy.


----------



## dvation

mund said:


> Anyone notice their screen just go blank and everything basically die unless you reseat the battery?
> 
> Is happening a few times a day since installing 2.3. Other then that works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That might be kernel related, because that's happened to me a couple times on the CM9 Kang rom using LK 1.3, too.

I bumped my lowest slot UV up 25mv to see if that helps. If it doesn't, it might just be a result of using InteractiveX and might have to switch to Interactive.


----------



## sdny8

Anyone able to get NFL mobile working on 2.3. I can't get the stupid verizon apps to install correctly so NFL app says only for Verizon customers. Arghh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvation

CaucasianAsian said:


> My 3G/ 4G icon stays grey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather annoying haha. Is there any way to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Personally, I found the 4.0.3 radio to be unstable and had no better signal than the 4.0.2 radio. I have two other people at work that were on the 4.0.2 radio while I was on the 4.0.3 radio and the signal strength, side-by-side, was exactly the same. The only difference is that 4.0.3, in my experience, drops the signal much more often than 4.0.2.

Might be worth trying to go back! I'm happy I did.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## dvation

gotwillk said:


> were you in an area with signal? I remember I was in a movie theatre that had no reception. my phone got really hot and the battery went from 70% to about 15% in a little less than 2 hours.


I'm not sure if this is rom, kernel or radio related, but I'd love to see if there is something that could be done about this. There's nothing worse than entering an area with a weak or no-signal area and finding your battery dead in an hour.


----------



## brandon.shelton

droidth3ory said:


> NFC Tags don't work. Wallet works fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks for the clarification. Downloading now!


----------



## 2defmouze

sdny8 said:


> Anyone able to get NFL mobile working on 2.3. I can't get the stupid verizon apps to install correctly so NFL app says only for Verizon customers. Arghh


Verizon apps no worky til next update.


----------



## rjackson23

do the verizon hotspot works


----------



## antintyty

DT, i just want to say, THIS ROM kicks tushy!! I hope you saw my screenie tweet last night...I even tweeted that right before the batt died...AWESOME rom!! Great work!!

Edit: I guess I'm still the only idiot with a phone that says "Roaming Indicator Off" hahahahah, I keep searching on this thread and see no one else having the issue.


----------



## igotgame

Antintyty

Mine says the same thing. I just ignore it. Rom toolbox, I think, allows you to change that but it don't work for me. It does however make it blank if i try to change it using that app.


----------



## drtchocky

Hey, brought this up somewhere else but for some reason Franco's Kernel is showing incompatibility with my device with your ROM on it... any thoughts as to why the market would tell me that?


----------



## franzie3

dspcap said:


> I want to play with the tags I just got in the mail today. Can't wait for the next update !!!


If you could PM me, or anyone really, where you got the NFC tags and just how much they were etc etc. No need to post it on the thread...Looking to get about a dozen or so for random use.


----------



## grayzweb

franzie3 said:


> If you could PM me, or anyone really, where you got the NFC tags and just how much they were etc etc. No need to post it on the thread...Looking to get about a dozen or so for random use.


There is an app in the Market called NFC task launcher that you use to write data to blank nfc tags. Anyhow, there is also a section in the app to links where to buy them from. 
I ordered some from Amazon before I got the app however. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF

Any news on the nexbox app?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevessvt

I just ordered tags from Amazon too, make sure you get preformatted tags, as there is a bug in ICS that makes it incompatable with non formatted ones until an update comes.


----------



## dgraphics2009

Do we seriously need NFC Tags. I mean the Wallet works just fine. Is this another cosmetic addition for the phone. Believe me I know the feeling of wanting to add more and more but let me ask you all......how much time has you spent just relaxing with your phone. How much is too much?

This ROM is perfect plain and simple. Verizon messed up with not updating apps for it but I am sure that soon it will be available. Do we really need the fastest kernel....what for, except to post that we have achieve a fast ROM even though 9 times out of 10 you can't tell faster from fast. #justsaying


----------



## ArXane

stevessvt said:


> I just ordered tags from Amazon too, make sure you get preformatted tags, as there is a bug in ICS that makes it incompatable with non formatted ones until an update comes.


4.0.3 can Format tags just fine. There are a few ROMS that this works in.


----------



## ArXane

dgraphics2009 said:


> Do we seriously need NFC Tags. I mean the Wallet works just fine. Is this another cosmetic addition for the phone. Believe me I know the feeling of wanting to add more and more but let me ask you all......how much time has you spent just relaxing with your phone. How much is too much?
> 
> This ROM is perfect plain and simple. Verizon messed up with not updating apps for it but I am sure that soon it will be available. Do we really need the fastest kernel....what for, except to post that we have achieve a fast ROM even though 9 times out of 10 you can't tell faster from fast. #justsaying


"We" may not need it. However, "I" paid for a phone that supports NFC tags, "I" like what NFC tags are capable of, "I" want the option to use them. Beside that, then I agree, this ROM is very good.


----------



## ugapug

dgraphics2009 said:


> Do we seriously need NFC Tags. I mean the Wallet works just fine. Is this another cosmetic addition for the phone. Believe me I know the feeling of wanting to add more and more but let me ask you all......how much time has you spent just relaxing with your phone. How much is too much?
> 
> This ROM is perfect plain and simple. Verizon messed up with not updating apps for it but I am sure that soon it will be available. Do we really need the fastest kernel....what for, except to post that we have achieve a fast ROM even though 9 times out of 10 you can't tell faster from fast. #justsaying


Your Nexus card has just been revoked. Good day, sir.


----------



## dspcap

I am excited about playing with tags, but I have a feeling that fun will disappear in about.... oh 5 minutes. I don't see myself using them long term. Just another toy.

We always have the option of going back to stock and getting formatted tags....


----------



## noah

ArXane said:


> "We" may not need it. However, "I" paid for a phone that supports NFC tags, "I" like what NFC tags are capable of, "I" want the option to use them. Beside that, then I agree, this ROM is very good.


Not to be a jerk, but "you" paid for a phone with a stock ROM. If you are playing here, expect some issues occasionally. It is a neat feature, but one can easily do without it for days/weeks at a time.


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol why the fuss about NFC tags? .... A couple people use them and would like them to work.. I think they sound dumb (the tags, not the people, chilll) but whatever, I get it, you bought the tags and want to use them, ... If DT wanted to tell those guys to piss off he could, but he said he had a fix ready for the next update.... Rest of us can leave well enough alone ... mmkay?


----------



## wrightperspective

I saw this morning that the NFL app will now work on the Nexus so I downloaded it but got an error saying that the app is.exclusively for Verizon customers. Is it something in this rom that is causing the error or is the app just messed.up? Anyone on stock able to run the app or anyone else on Axiom?


----------



## 2defmouze

wrightperspective said:


> I saw this morning that the NFL app will now work on the Nexus so I downloaded it by got an error saying that the app is.exclusively for Verizon customers. Is it something in this from that is causing the error or is the app just messed.up? Anyone on stock able to run the app or anyone else on Axiom?


Verizon apps will be fixed in the next update, per DT. This includes the login thingy required for NFL to work.


----------



## brad0383

noah said:


> Not to be a jerk, but "you" paid for a phone with a stock ROM. If you are playing here, expect some issues occasionally. It is a neat feature, but one can easily do without it for days/weeks at a time.


My thoughts exactly. Go complain to your carrier, not the ROM dev.


----------



## ArXane

noah said:


> Not to be a jerk, but "you" paid for a phone with a stock ROM. If you are playing here, expect some issues occasionally. It is a neat feature, but one can easily do without it for days/weeks at a time.


I agree, thats why im patiently waiting. I never said I have to have it now, just look forward to having it in the future.


----------



## wideopn11

Is there even the slightest chance of getting this thread back on topic? Right now its about 630 pages of nonsense and about 5 pages worth of useful information. Honestly, there is a general section for a reason.


----------



## TEK112

I think there should be two threads, AXI0M ROM Dev and AXI0M Q & A.


----------



## jhankg

TEK112 said:


> I think there should be two threads, AXI0M ROM Dev and AXI0M Q & A.


Yes please. It is basically impossible to find information in this thread now.


----------



## 2defmouze

Button to the left of every thread takes you to your first unread post... start using that when its time to catch up


----------



## dspcap

TEK112 said:


> I agree, thats why im patiently waiting. I never said I have to have it now, just look forward to having it in the future.


I could be wrong, but I remember DT stating he thinks this will be fixed in the next release.

Time to move on


----------



## drtchocky

drtchocky said:


> Hey, brought this up somewhere else but for some reason Franco's Kernel is showing incompatibility with my device with your ROM on it... any thoughts as to why the market would tell me that?


Can someone please help me? Franco said I should ask the ROM developer...


----------



## fillyo

I flashed back to 2.1 so all the VZW stuff works, including NFL mobile. I will patiently wait for 2.4 since I never flashed 2.3 due to the reported issues.


----------



## droidkevlar

TEK112 said:


> This would probably be too much for DT to follow, but it's his ROM.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I remember DT stating he thinks this will be fixed in the next release.
> 
> Time to move on


A MOD from here and I created a thread just for this. Even had a few hundred posts moved there. Few people posted on it and then never again. Link is in my sig.


----------



## franzie3

drtchocky said:


> Can someone please help me? Franco said I should ask the ROM developer...


I would say download the kernel from him directly maybe from the XDA or Rootzwiki thread if there is one (i'm not 100% sure). You should be able to flash it in recovery without issue. Not sure why the app wouldn't be supported but then again the stock kernel with this ROM is IMO's so anything not IMO's isnt really a supported kernel for the ROM i would think.

Personally i've have stuck with IMO's, he made great kernels for the thunderbolt and i'll stick with his for a while.


----------



## ortizchief

this is the rom Im using in my verizon nexus so far is doing great thanks rootzwiki


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

franzie3 said:


> I would say download the kernel from him directly maybe from the XDA or Rootzwiki thread if there is one (i'm not 100% sure). You should be able to flash it in recovery without issue. Not sure why the app wouldn't be supported but then again the stock kernel with this ROM is IMO's so anything not IMO's isnt really a supported kernel for the ROM i would think.
> 
> Personally i've have stuck with IMO's, he made great kernels for the thunderbolt and i'll stick with his for a while.


I had stated this once before... some of the problem liess in the build.prop. DT has "test keys" listen under or.build.description, wher it should say "release-keys"

Franco made that statement in his thread as well...


----------



## dspcap

droidkevlar said:


> A MOD from here and I created a thread just for this. Even had a few hundred posts moved there. Few people posted on it and then never again. Link is in my sig.


People get very confused between what is a FAQ question and what is a dev question which is probably why that thread didn't go far..... also, then people on this thread start getting rude to people asking questions that should be in the other thread. vice versa....

I've seen it tried when I had the Incredible and it didn't work well.


----------



## franzie3

ttlycnfuzd said:


> I had stated this once before... some of the problem liess in the build.prop. DT has "test keys" listen under or.build.description, wher it should say "release-keys"
> 
> Franco made that statement in his thread as well...


ahhh yea your right, i remember seeing that post...brain fart


----------



## toshibitsu

i noticed after a few days the rom started to get a tad slow here & there. saw that there was an update to the kernal so flashed that and everything is ok again... at least with most things. i notice also if i use a browser like 'boat browser' or 'dolphin browser mini' that they can hang on webpages frequently.. but if i use a "desktop version" browser such as 'dolphin hd', there are no problems and webpages load fine. apparently some issue with mobile page viewing(and no i don't use stock browser, never have, never will).


----------



## KlugN

toshibitsu said:


> i noticed after a few days the rom started to get a tad slow here & there. saw that there was an update to the kernal so flashed that and everything is ok again... at least with most things. i notice also if i use a browser like 'boat browser' or 'dolphin browser mini' that they can hang on webpages frequently.. but if i use a "desktop version" browser such as 'dolphin hd', there are no problems and webpages load fine. apparently some issue with mobile page viewing(and no i don't use stock browser, never have, never will).


Have you tried the stock ICS browser. I was a huge boat browser mini fan when I had my Inc but I actually like the stock ICS browser. No issues at all on my end.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## sincerity

drtchocky said:


> Can someone please help me? Franco said I should ask the ROM developer...


fwiw im on 2.3 and using franco 3.0.14 nightly #8 (or #85) and I have no problems....also fixed android os hogging battery (always before was like in 70% range.
amazing battery life on extended battery...(graned I only have screen on 40mins but still)


----------



## Friend-O

DT's OP states that the phone boots at 1350mhz with his ROM. However, when I go into SetCPU, it only shows it at 1200mhz. Am I missing something here? Apologies for the newbie question...


----------



## droidth3ory

Friend-O said:


> DT's OP states that the phone boots at 1350mhz with his ROM. However, when I go into SetCPU, it only shows it at 1200mhz. Am I missing something here? Apologies for the newbie question...


IMO changed that and I didn't update the OP.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Anybody tried any of the aokp mods on 2.3?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## RVDigital

Is anyone having a problem with WiFi NOT sleeping when the phone is off? When looking at my Battery Stats screen, Wi-Fi is ALWAYS ON, regardless of the policy I have set which is "Only when plugged in". Any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MisterEff

My Facebook isn't syncing. Its got old pictures for the few people it actually has pictures for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVDigital

RVDigital said:


> Is anyone having a problem with WiFi NOT sleeping when the phone is off? When looking at my Battery Stats screen, Wi-Fi is ALWAYS ON, regardless of the policy I have set which is "Only when plugged in". Any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thank you!


Actually I changed the setting to NEVER Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep (instead of "Only when plugged in") and it still stays on. Am I missing something here?


----------



## cdmta

wouldn't turning wifi off when screen is off make the phone use 3G or 4G and use more battery?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

blebenbeksdklfja;skjf I WANT UPDATE!!! Lol, I'm getting angry.


----------



## redoregon

In my experience, when you demand updates from coders before the updates are ready to go, you get a)crappy updates b)ticked off coders or c)both. Especially in the case of damn good coders who are working for free and for the good of the community. :\


----------



## wideopn11

cvbcbcmv said:


> blebenbeksdklfja;skjf I WANT UPDATE!!! Lol, I'm getting angry.


Feel free to build one.


----------



## cdmta

http://i743.photobuc...ot-picture2.jpg

I have great anticipation for the release too, but i would rather not have it half-baked.


----------



## strykes

2.3 is running pretty damn good for me, so I am more than willing to wait for the next update


----------



## najaboy

cvbcbcmv said:


> blebenbeksdklfja;skjf I WANT UPDATE!!! Lol, I'm getting angry.


Even if you're just joking, your demand is in extremely poor taste. If you want it working "right now" go back to stock or another rom. Otherwise, just relax, shut up, and wait patiently. DT is an extremely tolerant dev, putting up with the sense of entitlement some are displaying. Most devs do this for fun and don't owe you or me a damn thing.

Comments such as yours are the main reason some devs pack up and leave or cease sharing their work with anyone outside of a small, trusted circle. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

najaboy said:


> Even if you're just joking, your demand is in extremely poor taste. If you want it working "right now" go back to stock or another rom. Otherwise, just relax, shut up, and wait patiently. DT is an extremely tolerant dev, putting up with the sense of entitlement some are displaying. Most devs do this for fun and don't owe you or me a damn thing.
> 
> Comments such as yours are the main reason some devs pack up and leave or cease sharing their work with anyone outside of a small, trusted circle.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


DT knows I'm not actually being really crazy demanding an update.


----------



## paul247

cvbcbcmv said:


> DT knows I'm not actually being really crazy demanding an update.


He might but to the rest of us you come across as a total douche. If that is what you are going for you are doing a great job.


----------



## dpaine88

RVDigital said:


> Actually I changed the setting to NEVER Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep (instead of "Only when plugged in") and it still stays on. Am I missing something here?


I have noticed this myself for as long as I can remember

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

paul247 said:


> He might but to the rest of us you come across as a total douche. If that is what you are going for you are doing a great job.


Because of one post? NFC Tags being an issue is really starting to be an issue, and I am just getting impatient for an update, and I didn't mean that in a douchey way, as you could tell.

A douchey way would have been, Theory this is ridiculous! We have to wait so long for your updates it's absurd, you're a horrible dev, I can't believe you. (I am NOT saying that)


----------



## holmsc

I wanted to like this ROM but for my last few boots, my screen will not turn on without pulling the battery. I can turn it on/off just fine but if I let it sit for a few minutes the screen just won't turn back on. I haven't changed any of the CPU scaling settings, I just installed this a little earlier this afternoon. Any ideas what could be causing this? For the time being I'll restore my backup but I'll keep an eye on this ROM as it matures.


----------



## mrmule0000

Axi0m or gummy in terms of stability and battery life. ?

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davelm

mrmule0000 said:


> Axi0m or gummy in terms of stability and battery life. ?


Used gummy in the very beginning, and not since so this is just a axiom incite. But not one crash or such from axiom. Every app I'VE tried works. I average around 12 hours battery. That is with ext. battery. However, I don't do to many things to optimize for battery. I run 3g 24/7, 4 email accounts pulling every 15 minutes, Skype, and more just non battery helping things. I also USE my phone, music in car with no charger, always checking sites, FB, Twitter, G+ all that non-irl-social stuff. And look up maps and sports scores at work.

I also run Fabo's Apex Kernel not ismo's. I seem to get little better life off apex. And I don't even worry about undervolting really. Apex does it, and that is good enough for me. Don't wanna spend hours working on stability.


----------



## najaboy

cvbcbcmv said:


> DT knows I'm not actually being really crazy demanding an update.


You sure about that, or just assuming?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

Guys can we get back on topic!

Seriously, this thread is full of crap like this and it makes it very hard to navigate.

Mods, I think its time to clean this thread out.


----------



## TEK112

droidkevlar said:


> A MOD from here and I created a thread just for this. Even had a few hundred posts moved there. Few people posted on it and then never again. Link is in my sig.


Thanks for that, I'm subscribed.


----------



## RVDigital

dpaine88 said:


> I have noticed this myself for as long as I can remember
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is this not a "issue"? I would think the WiFi should be sleeping if the appropriate setting is in place. I understand it would use Mobile Data instead. Am I missing something here? Can anyone else validate?

Instead of you know, demanding ETAs?


----------



## igotgame

RVD

I've noticed WiFi doesn't sleep properly either. I have mine set to "Never during sleep" and sometimes it cuts off and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## pauliewa

First off, thanks droidth3ory. This is a very nice rom...

Other than the screw up on my part with not properly backing up wallet to avoid being locked out, my only issue is nfl mobile. Anyone else not get it working after flashing this?


----------



## 2defmouze

pauliewa said:


> First off, thanks droidth3ory. This is a very nice rom...
> 
> Other than the screw up on my part with not properly backing up wallet to avoid being locked out, my only issue is nfl mobile. Anyone else not get it working after flashing this?


As has been said many times: 1. You shouldn't backup wallet. Its preinstalled in the ROM, you should activate it each time you flash. You might run into issues activating it if you previously flashed a zip of it. But in any case, restoring it is NOT something you should do, same as any system app. 2. NFL mobile will work when the VZ app login thing is fixed in the next update.


----------



## runandhide05

just an update, more added to softkey mods 
including webos recent app display thanks to brucekey
Also a New POPing Icons, (there is a video link in op to show you what POPING icons means)
check them out, all working with 2.3 as always
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-23-softkey-1-mods-67-and-counting-1512/page__st__1210


----------



## reflekt2099

to run leankernel v.1.3.1exp2 with AXI0M 2.3, can I go this route?

1) wipe data, cache, dalvik
2) flash AXI0M 2.3 (which includes leankernel v.1.2.1exp)
3) flash leankernel v.1.3.0exp2
4) reboot

would this step-by-step work? or should I just stick with the included 1.2.1exp?


----------



## 2defmouze

reflekt2099 said:


> to run leankernel v.1.3.1exp2 with AXI0M 2.3, can I go this route?
> 
> 1) wipe data, cache, dalvik
> 2) flash AXI0M 2.3 (which includes leankernel v.1.2.1exp)
> 3) flash leankernel v.1.3.0exp2
> 4) reboot
> 
> would this step-by-step work? or should I just stick with the included 1.2.1exp?


Do not flash them in the same recovery session. Flash the ROM, boot it up, set it up. Then reboot into recovery, wipe dalvik and cache only, flash whatever kernel you want (assuming 4.0.3 compatible)


----------



## TerrierB

reflekt2099 said:


> to run leankernel v.1.3.1exp2 with AXI0M 2.3, can I go this route?
> 
> 1) wipe data, cache, dalvik
> 2) flash AXI0M 2.3 (which includes leankernel v.1.2.1exp)
> 3) flash leankernel v.1.3.0exp2
> 4) reboot
> 
> would this step-by-step work? or should I just stick with the included 1.2.1exp?


I flashed axiom then updated to lean kernel 1.3.0 after a few days. Works fine. Just wiped cache/dalvik before flashing the new kernel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reflekt2099

2defmouze said:


> I flashed axiom then updated to lean kernel 1.3.0 after a few days. Works fine. Just wiped cache/dalvik before flashing the new kernel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you very much for the quick responses!


----------



## aymercury

I can confirm that flashing them in the same session leads to many issues...



2defmouze said:


> Do not flash them in the same recovery session. Flash the ROM, boot it up, set it up. Then reboot into recovery, wipe dalvik and cache only, flash whatever kernel you want (assuming 4.0.3 compatible)


----------



## sirj00

Need a copy of Axiom 2.1?


----------



## RaubRaux

Did you all see DT s tweet? New 2.4 on it way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## scrub175

panitsos said:


> so with this release and the last release, every time i go to dial a number to make a phone call it lets me dial the first digit then it freezes up and i cant dial any more numbers. i have to hit the back button go to my main screen and re-dial again. anyone else having this problem?


Yes I'm seeing the same thing. I got to main screen then recent apps, swiping away the dialer app to fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche

raub said:


> Did you all see DT s tweet? New 2.4 on it way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I don't think so. To the moon Alice.


----------



## whezzel

anyone else having an issue with logcats not working?


----------



## Darkenvar

whezzel said:


> anyone else having an issue with logcats not working?


Thought DT said he disabled logging...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defjae

Has anyone tried using Franco's kernel with this?


----------



## gearsofwar

TEK112 said:


> Guys can we get back on topic!
> 
> Seriously, this thread is full of crap like this and it makes it very hard to navigate.
> 
> Mods, I think its time to clean this thread out.


I actually agree.....this thread is getting too big. I like it back on bionic days that theory had his on section too. Lol

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## gearsofwar

raub said:


> Did you all see DT s tweet? New 2.4 on it way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I haven't checked his tweet. I skipped out on 2.3 because 2.2 was flawless. However, I will run his newest 2.4. Can't wait!!!

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## dspcap

gearsofwar said:


> I actually agree.....this thread is getting too big. I like it back on bionic days that theory had his on section too. Lol
> 
> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


If someone is really bored, you could go back through the 640 pages and figure out how many posts are wasted on people being rude / slamming others, people talking about how this thread is out of control, and how many are just plain complaining about nothing.

While I am not helping with this post, it gets old reading the same thing over and over again.


----------



## gotwillk

^ this. +1.


----------



## RaubRaux

this ^ +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 2defmouze

Old saying goes.. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem...

So lets the wiser of us here starting right now, only post to report a genuine ROM-related issue or ask a ROM-related question, or offer a genuine, sarcasm-free response to someone else's genuine question....If you're not enamoured with someone's question, you can just keep quiet and wait for a more patient person to answer them... s'aright? S'aright... ready set go









We'll see how long til someone cracks.. muahhaha









EDIT: Posting just to say Thanks to DT or something like that I suppose is valid too, right? lol


----------



## Bots

I ran Franco's kernel on this rom (2.3), but it seemed really choppy. I think perhaps his undervolt settings were a bit too aggressive. Running Imoseyon's LeanKernel right now and it's good and fast! Great battery life as well.


----------



## GatorsUF

What's up with NexBox? Is it coming?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RVDigital

defjae said:


> Has anyone tried using Franco's kernel with this?


Funny you ask. I got bored and grew tired of people pimping Kernels with no solid data to back them up. While my method is far from scientific, its better than saying one is better than the other just because. I do realize the two kernels that are utilized in this test are a day or two aprat in development, and a re-test using similarly current Kernels will be performed. Feedback on the report would be appreciated, if any.

Thanks!









lol "farm from scientific"


----------



## Shadows9909

RVDigital said:


> Funny you ask. I got bored and grew tired of people pimping Kernels with no solid data to back them up. While my method is far from scientific, its better than saying one is better than the other just because. Feedback on the report would be appreciated, if any.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13975
> 
> 
> Very interesting. How did you conduct this test? Also perhaps using a newer version of imos kernel or trying one with jds kernel.
> 
> lol "farm from scientific"


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## igotgame

RVDigital

Does Franco's kernel work well with axiom 2.3 in your opinion?


----------



## 360razir

Bots said:


> I ran Franco's kernel on this rom (2.3), but it seemed really choppy. I think perhaps his undervolt settings were a bit too aggressive. Running Imoseyon's LeanKernel right now and it's good and fast! Great battery life as well.


Good to know because I am trying imo's 1.3 stable kernel now...glad to know it is fast with good battery life. I really liked Apex v5 and JDs with 2.3, but I am a kernel whore these days









EDIT: Franco's kernel choppy with 2.3 for me as well.


----------



## RVDigital

igotgame said:


> RVDigital
> 
> Does Franco's kernel work well with axiom 2.3 in your opinion?


Does it work well? Yes. However it "feels" different to me and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've used IMO's Kernel from Day One on my GNex. One thing that bothered me about Franco's was the fact that by default, the Kernel did not utilize the 350 slot. I was surprised to see the numbers as they currently stand considering the min slot being utilized is 700. More testing will be necessary. I'm more curious about the dramatic differences in the Sleep Time results, nearly double?!


----------



## euphoriq

igotgame said:


> RVDigital
> 
> Does Franco's kernel work well with axiom 2.3 in your opinion?


I have used imo's latest build and francos latest, apex v5 and JD and i prefer Franco's nightlies over all.
The colors are nice but aside from that battery is amazing. Near flatlines when the screen is off and it doesn't stutter for me at all. I use 350/1350 cpu. He doesn't allow custom voltages but they are fine the way they are. Axiom did better with apex v5 for me, but i liked franco's kernel so much i switched over to AOKP and together it's just WOW.

You just have to see what combinations your phone likes best.

I liked imo's until i tried playing wind-up knight on it and immediately flashed apex v5 because it stuttered so bad.


----------



## whezzel

Darkenvar said:


> Thought DT said he disabled logging...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


from what i understand logging has to do with the kernel not the rom. i already messaged the dev that built the kernel to see if he turned it off or what


----------



## FlameSpaz

360razir said:


> Good to know because I am trying imo's 1.3 stable kernel now...glad to know it is fast with good battery life. I really liked Apex v5 and JDs with 2.3, but I am a kernel whore these days


I have had good luck running Franco's kernel...he did have some issues with 9 but has made some corrections - 9.2 is the latest (at least since earlier today). Number stats are great but the fact is...kernels are going to run differently phone by phone. Just because one kernel works well on mine doesn't mean it will give you the same stats/results. I like to read opinions but I really don't know until I actually try it.


----------



## igotgame

One thing I notice about Imo kernel is the battery drain on WiFi is worse than on 3g. That wasn't the case on JD's kernel or Apex from what i remember. Guess I just need to try them.


----------



## RVDigital

igotgame said:


> One thing I notice about Imo kernel is the battery drain on WiFi is worse than on 3g. That wasn't the case on JD's kernel or Apex from what i remember. Guess I just need to try them.


I've been asking about a WiFi problem and the most I hear is that others have it to. My WiFi refuses to sleep no matter what "When screen off" setting I pick. This is on both of the Kernels I tested.


----------



## igotgame

RVDigital said:


> I've been asking about a WiFi problem and the most I hear is that others have it to. My WiFi refuses to sleep no matter what "When screen off" setting I pick. This is on both of the Kernels I tested.


Yep same here. It never sleeps no matter the setting.

I am going to test an app i use on my touchpad running CM7 called "WiFi Timeout" and see how it works on ICS.


----------



## FlameSpaz

RVDigital said:


> Does it work well? Yes. However it "feels" different to me and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've used IMO's Kernel from Day One on my GNex. One thing that bothered me about Franco's was the fact that by default, the Kernel did not utilize the 350 slot. I was surprised to see the numbers as they currently stand considering the min slot being utilized is 700. More testing will be necessary. I'm more curious about the dramatic differences in the Sleep Time results, nearly double?!


I don't pretend to know anything about kernels or building them...I was also curious why he felt leaving the min at 700 was better...I've been keeping up with his thread and this is basically a summary of what he has posted several times over there (interesting read):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21069559&postcount=2496


----------



## wellsey1126

OK so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. But I was running the latest from n was updating the cobalt them I think that's what its called. And my mom phone froze at boot. So I restored and tried to reinstall 2.3 n theory link is down so I used all of the mirror and they installed. After wiping everything n format system ... it starts to install than gives me an error code "status 7" any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## wellsey1126

Suppose to latest rom not from stupid auto correct


----------



## wellsey1126

OK apparently a lot of typos .... sorry


----------



## defjae

Everyone phone are built differently and will react to each kernel differently. I switched to Franco and noticed better performance. The phone feels responsive and buttery smooth the way I had invisioned GNex.


----------



## Slvfox

wellsey1126 said:


> OK apparently a lot of typos .... sorry


Your right, that post was confusing with the spelling errors. Did you check the md5 to make sure they match?. It sounds like a bad download. I flashed with no problems. Try verifying md5 and reflash.


----------



## Slvfox

whezzel said:


> from what i understand logging has to do with the kernel not the rom. i already messaged the dev that built the kernel to see if he turned it off or what


DT stated about 200 pages ago that he disabled the logging because it was a resource hog.


----------



## wellsey1126

sorry for asking this. But how do I check the md5 also I restored 2.2 and tried to flash again. Same response. What r the chances that all the links on this thread are bad?. I had 4.3 I downloaded it here. For some reason I can't now


----------



## restinbeast

wellsey1126 said:


> sorry for asking this. But how do I check the md5 also I restored 2.2 and tried to flash again. Same response. What r the chances that all the links on this thread are bad?. I had 4.3 I downloaded it here. For some reason I can't now


I like to use the app "Hash Droid" ... just put file on phone and check the md5 on phone. I always find this the easiest way to do it.


----------



## RVDigital

wellsey1126 said:


> sorry for asking this. But how do I check the md5 also I restored 2.2 and tried to flash again. Same response. What r the chances that all the links on this thread are bad?. I had 4.3 I downloaded it here. For some reason I can't now


This should be a must for a Flash Addict

https://market.android.com/details?id=sa.afv&hl=en


----------



## wellsey1126

Thanks for the support. I don't use this phone for anything else but knocking it up with goodies lol


----------



## FlameSpaz

wellsey1126 said:


> sorry for asking this. But how do I check the md5 also I restored 2.2 and tried to flash again. Same response. What r the chances that all the links on this thread are bad?. I had 4.3 I downloaded it here. For some reason I can't now


You are not using rom manager or the touch cwr alpha? Just asking cuz those could cause you issues. Do you have a nandroid you can restore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bimmer323

wellsey1126 said:


> OK so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. But I was running the latest from n was updating the cobalt them I think that's what its called. And my mom phone froze at boot. So I restored and tried to reinstall 2.3 n theory link is down so I used all of the mirror and they installed. After wiping everything n format system ... it starts to install than gives me an error code "status 7" any idea what I'm doing wrong?


Are u using the new touch clockwork, its giving that error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wellsey1126

I never really understand when people say nandroid I have a stock rooted, rom plus others backed up. And yes I'm using the new cwm... didn't even think of that


----------



## Slvfox

wellsey1126 said:


> sorry for asking this. But how do I check the md5 also I restored 2.2 and tried to flash again. Same response. What r the chances that all the links on this thread are bad?. I had 4.3 I downloaded it here. For some reason I can't now


Google this and download "winMd5Sum". This is the easiest way the check md5s. You need to start from scratch. Full wipe, format system, cache partition and dalvik cache. Redownload ROM, check md5 then flash. I have done this many times without any problems.


----------



## FlameSpaz

wellsey1126 said:


> I never really understand when people say nandroid I have a stock rooted, rom plus others backed up. And yes I'm using the new cwm... didn't even think of that


Sounds like the new cwr is your issue. Go update to the beta. I *think* he fixed it. I am using it but only have made a backup and flashed a kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wellsey1126

a nandroid???Is that a stock back up. Again I'm learning.... and I am using the touch cwm ....


----------



## FlameSpaz

wellsey1126 said:


> a nandroid???Is that a stock back up. Again I'm learning.... and I am using the touch cwm ....


You know the back up and restore function in cwr? Any time you flash mods/roms/themes it is good to make a backup in cwr. This is in case something goes wrong or you don't like what you just flashed... You can go and restore a backup to get things back before you flashed whatever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RVDigital

wellsey1126 said:


> a nandroid???Is that a stock back up. Again I'm learning.... and I am using the touch cwm ....


A backup utilizing CWM would be a Nandroid. Really, any full image backup of your phone is considered a Nandroid.


----------



## wellsey1126

I have about 10 backups lol. I'm going to attempt again need to get rid of touch cwr wish me luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126

Success!!! So the touch cwr was preventing me from installing the rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

The new beta of Touch CWM works great to flash 2.3, hopefully you have upgraded to the beta at this point.


----------



## panitsos

ok heres another one of my stupid questions. when i hear people say "every phone is built different and cant handle the similar things as another phone" what does that mean exactly? how can every phone be build differently? we all have the same nexus and i'm assuming they were all if not most made in the same place with the same parts in them.


----------



## CyDetrakD

Wow I must say thank you again DroidTh3ory for the amazing rom after a battery calibration due to charging issues on 2.2 than carried over to 2.3 after a full wipe. I got roughly five hours close to six hours of hardcore usage and with the 2nd charge I got almost 11hrs of moderate usage. Thank you for your sick coding skills and the time you put into making our phones the best possible. I know made a donation on New Years but a 2nd one is coming soon.


----------



## RVDigital

panitsos said:


> ok heres another one of my stupid questions. when i hear people say "every phone is built different and cant handle the similar things as another phone" what does that mean exactly? how can every phone be build differently? we all have the same nexus and i'm assuming they were all if not most made in the same place with the same parts in them.


Posting from phone so I can't give the details I'd like to. Essentially, this statement refers the electronic components. While they're all built to a general spec, they're each guaranteed to be very slightly different.

Using the processor in the phone as an example. My processor might have tested well as a 1.2ghz processor in a batch designed to meet the 1.2 rating, your processor could have originally been intended for a different spec. Your processor might have come from a 1.5ghz line. In testing your processor couldn't be considered reliable at that speed but was reliable at 1.2 and was thus thrown into that batch for installation.

Now (very loosely) use this example for every electronic component in your phone and every other consumer electronics device you use.

TL;DR Are identical Twins exactly alike? Would they always have the same athletic abilities?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gbdesai

RVDigital said:


> Posting from phone so I can't give the details I'd like to. Essentially, this statement refers the electronic components. While they're all built to a general spec, they're each guaranteed to be very slightly different.
> 
> Using the processor in the phone as an example. My processor might have tested well as a 1.2ghz processor in a batch designed to meet the 1.2 rating, your processor could have originally been intended for a different spec. Your processor might have come from a 1.5ghz line. In testing your processor couldn't be considered reliable at that speed but was reliable at 1.2 and was thus thrown into that batch for installation.
> 
> Now (very loosely) use this example for every electronic component in your phone and every other consumer electronics device you use.
> 
> TL;DR Are identical Twins exactly alike? Would they always have the same athletic abilities?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Good explanation... well done.


----------



## KlugN

I have a request for version 2.4 that I haven't seen anyone mention yet...can you make this ROM compatible with Franco's Kernel app in the android market? He mentioned on his thread that if the app tells us that it's not compatible with our device, it's a ROM issue and we need to contact the dev of that ROM.

Thanks DT!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## sandfreak

I just wanted to post real quick in reply to the person with dialer issues.

I too experience it getting stuck after the first number.

I installed correctly, I rarely run into "bugs" so I just wanted to let them know they're not alone with this problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaubRaux

It was me, pantisos and a few others. It is an odd bug, can be quite annoying if you make a bunch of calls. Hopefully DT will see the posts and know what causes it. Its been in the system the last few iterations though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 2defmouze

Regarding logcat... DT disables it for performance. You can re-enable if you need. Using Root Explorer navigate to /etc/init.d/99th3oryspeed, open in text editor (mount r/w)... scroll until you see the comment "# disable logger.....(Comment and reboot for logcat)" and put a "#" in front of the line of code directly underneath that. Save and exit, reboot. This _should_ re-enable so you can see logcats.


----------



## Nismo4x4

Just did a fresh install of 2.3 (full wipe) and the camcorder is still crashing when using the effects. Am I missing something?


----------



## dvation

sandfreak said:


> It was me, pantisos and a few others. It is an odd bug, can be quite annoying if you make a bunch of calls. Hopefully DT will see the posts and know what causes it. Its been in the system the last few iterations though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Is there any chance you might have restored any system data like call logs, for example?


----------



## 2defmouze

Nismo4x4 said:


> Just did a fresh install of 2.3 (full wipe) and the camcorder is still crashing when using the effects. Am I missing something?


That's an issue with 4.0.3

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I don't know if anyone has noticed but don't you guys think the color that comes up when clicking notification toggles is pretty ugly? I don't like it.


----------



## dgraphics2009

cvbcbcmv said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed but don't you guys think the color that comes up when clicking notification toggles is pretty ugly? I don't like it.


Did you say that you were going to try a new ROM instead?


----------



## panitsos

RVDigital said:


> Posting from phone so I can't give the details I'd like to. Essentially, this statement refers the electronic components. While they're all built to a general spec, they're each guaranteed to be very slightly different.
> 
> Using the processor in the phone as an example. My processor might have tested well as a 1.2ghz processor in a batch designed to meet the 1.2 rating, your processor could have originally been intended for a different spec. Your processor might have come from a 1.5ghz line. In testing your processor couldn't be considered reliable at that speed but was reliable at 1.2 and was thus thrown into that batch for installation.
> 
> Now (very loosely) use this example for every electronic component in your phone and every other consumer electronics device you use.
> 
> TL;DR Are identical Twins exactly alike? Would they always have the same athletic abilities?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 makes sense now to me thank you!


----------



## RaubRaux

dvation said:


> Is there any chance you might have restored any system data like call logs, for example?


no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## panitsos

sandfreak said:


> I just wanted to post real quick in reply to the person with dialer issues.
> 
> I too experience it getting stuck after the first number.
> 
> I installed correctly, I rarely run into "bugs" so I just wanted to let them know they're not alone with this problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 thanks glad i'm not the only one lol. happened to me again yesterday a couple of times, then had to download a dialer for the market which worked great but doesnt look like the ics dialer which i like , hopefully it will be fixed at some point. Still a great rom though


----------



## jucytec

panitsos said:


> thanks glad i'm not the only one lol. happened to me again yesterday a couple of times, then had to download a dialer for the market which worked great but doesnt look like the ics dialer which i like , hopefully it will be fixed at some point. Still a great rom though


ExDialer has a ICS Theme...

I do like the built in T9 function, but exDialer has swipe left to call and swipe right to text function which makes it a lot more efficient.


----------



## Masterzoltar

need to be able to blacklist from dialer also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

panitsos said:


> thanks glad i'm not the only one lol. happened to me again yesterday a couple of times, then had to download a dialer for the market which worked great but doesnt look like the ics dialer which i like , hopefully it will be fixed at some point. Still a great rom though


Sorry if this has been asked but the few of you with dialer issues...are you running the kernel that came with the rom? Have you tried adjusting or a different rom? Just curious if you could be experiencing some type of lag/lockup since it doesn't happen every time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## atakin77

cvbcbcmv said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed but don't you guys think the color that comes up when clicking notification toggles is pretty ugly? I don't like it.


Been lurking here for a long time, but wanted to chime in... the great thing about guys like DT is that there are more than one. They all produce great stuff, and if you are not happy with a given style or feature set, you will have a number of others to take a look at to find one that fits your needs or wants. That is the great thing about Android, you get some choice. And give DT some time - in the end if there is an setting or feature not working properly, he will eventually get it right. I followed him and used his ROMs when I had my thunderbolt, and at times there was a buggy release or two. But he always got it right, and usually pretty quickly. The thunderbolt was not the greatest phone, but in my opinion, DT's ROMs made the phone as good as it could be. IMO, he is doing the same thing here. If you have an issue, report it and be patient. He will address it and get it right. But, please don't chide him. He's not charging anyone and is exceptionally responsive.


----------



## RVDigital

KlugN said:


> I have a request for version 2.4 that I haven't seen anyone mention yet...can you make this ROM compatible with Franco's Kernel app in the android market? He mentioned on his thread that if the app tells us that it's not compatible with our device, it's a ROM issue and we need to contact the dev of that ROM.
> 
> Thanks DT!
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


Just flash the Zip provided by Franco in his thread for the time being, the app is not required to utilize the Kernel.


----------



## droidth3ory

ONLY those who USE Tags email me to test. FULL WIPERS ONLY.







My name at gmail


----------



## crazygio

CynKrzy said:


> For some reason the phone (with this rom) gets identified as a Bionic on Zedge, maybe that has something to do with it...just a guess
> 
> Unlocked From Nexus


I noticed the samething. So Zedge is now showing different wallpapers of smaller resolution because it doesn't think it's a GNex. Anyone know of a fix? Where can you see what Zedge identifies the model of the phone exactly? Don't see it in the options of the app.


----------



## KlugN

RVDigital said:


> Just flash the Zip provided by Franco in his thread for the time being, the app is not required to utilize the Kernel.


I did. But I'd like the app in order to get auto updates...or at least I did until this morning when my phone froze and I had to do a battery pull. Then after rebooting I lost all my settings, apps, everything, like it had been wiped. No more of Franco's Kernel for me. I haven't ever had this happen before and while it may not even have been Kernel related, it's strange to me that this just happened to occur after flashing Franco's Kernel last night.


----------



## dajmanjt

RVDigital said:


> Just flash the Zip provided by Franco in his thread for the time being, the app is not required to utilize the Kernel.


 there is multiple apps that say they are incompatible with 2.3 version of this rom. I mentioned it before. And yes i always do a full wipe of everything before installing any roms. 2.1 was perfectly fine. Hoping 2.4 changes all that









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

panitsos said:


> thanks glad i'm not the only one lol. happened to me again yesterday a couple of times, then had to download a dialer for the market which worked great but doesnt look like the ics dialer which i like , hopefully it will be fixed at some point. Still a great rom though


I had the exact thing happen when I did not perform a full wipe on Legendary ROM going from 2.1.1 to 2.1.2.


----------



## KlugN

I think that I'm going to take this opportunity to AOKP until 2.4 comes out since I just lost EVERYTHING! *frustrating*


----------



## time_to_crate

dlnp22 said:


> I edited original post, sorry. I rebooted and google music working fine. Still getting choppy audio when something plays over top of the streaming track. Weird....


_Streaming_ music in Google Music does appear to be broken:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21024664&highlight=google+music#post21024664


----------



## FloridaMike

Mine works!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

time_to_crate said:


> _Streaming_ music in Google Music does appear to be broken:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...ic#post21024664


Ad Blockers nuke G Music.


----------



## NateDogg11

Has anyone tried one of the 4 way unlocks (shortcut to phone, SMS, etc) for AXI0M yet? I tried the one for AOKP and had problems. Just wondering if anyone else had tried anything. I asked DT, but he's putting 2.4 together....maybe it will have it.


----------



## gbdesai

defjae said:


> Has anyone tried using Franco's kernel with this?


I did. Found it a little laggy. Temperature and battery weren't bad, but the random lag was annoying... also had another issue I can't recall...


----------



## KlugN

Well I have to say, after flashing AOKP, I really like the options for the different MODs. I miss AXI0M already though. I can't wait until the 2.4 release!


----------



## NateDogg11

KlugN said:


> Well I have to say, after flashing AOKP, I really like the options for the different MODs. I miss AXI0M already though. I can't wait until the 2.4 release!


Same here...I like the AOKP pull down toggles a lot and the Status Bar options, same with RootzBoat, but I keep coming back to AXI0M. I just love the way it performs.


----------



## Woohah

NateDogg11 said:


> Same here...I like the AOKP pull down toggles a lot and the Status Bar options, same with RootzBoat, but I keep coming back to AXI0M. I just love the way it performs.


I just reflashed AXI0M again. Came from RootzBoat because the Google+ hangouts doesnt work in that version. They are flashing GAPPS and its not integrated like AXI0M is from the get go. Can't update Google+ either in that ROM. AXI0M IMO is the best out. I flash others only to come right back to this one.


----------



## defjae

Since posting this, I decided to give Franco's Kernel a try. My findings are total opposite of what you are experiencing. So far I am pleased with the Kernel. Pulling menus and transitions are all smooth. I'm surprise how smooth this is compared to the other Kernels I tried. I'm also using his default config 700 - 1350, seems like the battery drains similar to IMOS kernel.



gbdesai said:


> I did. Found it a little laggy. Temperature and battery weren't bad, but the random lag was annoying... also had another issue I can't recall...


----------



## aymercury

Can I pretend that I use those tags in order to get *THE NEW VERSION*? Please send the link to my user name at gmail.
P.S.: donation sent. ;-)



droidth3ory said:


> ONLY those who USE Tags email me to test. FULL WIPERS ONLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name at gmail


----------



## KlugN

NateDogg11 said:


> Has anyone tried one of the 4 way unlocks (shortcut to phone, SMS, etc) for AXI0M yet? I tried the one for AOKP and had problems. Just wondering if anyone else had tried anything. I asked DT, but he's putting 2.4 together....maybe it will have it.


I hope not!!


----------



## mdbowman

aymercury said:


> Can I pretend that I use those tags in order to get *THE NEW VERSION*? Please send the link to my user name at gmail.
> P.S.: donation sent. ;-)


Lol









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

defjae said:


> Since posting this, I decided to give Franco's Kernel a try. My findings are total opposite of what you are experiencing. So far I am pleased with the Kernel. Pulling menus and transitions are all smooth. I'm surprise how smooth this is compared to the other Kernels I tried. I'm also using his default config 700 - 1350, seems like the battery drains similar to IMOS kernel.


I tried Franco's and was LOVING it...until this morning. Last night everything was smooth as butter and I definitely noticed great battery life. Then this morning my touch screen became unresponsive and I had to do a battery pull. When I rebooted, I'd lost everything. It was like my phone had wiped everything on it's own. It sucked. It may not be related to the kernel necessarily, but I haven't done anything new since flashing 2.3 and all of a sudden flashing that kernel caused issues.


----------



## ugapug

KlugN said:


> I tried Franco's and was LOVING it...until this morning. Last night everything was smooth as butter and I definitely noticed great battery life. Then this morning my touch screen became unresponsive and I had to do a battery pull. When I rebooted, I'd lost everything. It was like my phone had wiped everything on it's own. It sucked. It may not be related to the kernel necessarily, but I haven't done anything new since flashing 2.3 and all of a sudden flashing that kernel caused issues.


It wiped everything? Even your virtual SDCard?


----------



## NateDogg11

KlugN said:


> I hope not!!


Really? I understand if you don't like it, but having a MOD for it would be a nice option. I'm sure many users would give it a try at the very least. And since other ROMs have it, I'm assuming this one can too. Just an opinion.


----------



## aymercury

I'd like to have that locker option too. Option, mind you! Not forced upon me.



NateDogg11 said:


> Really? I understand if you don't like it, but having a MOD for it would be a nice option. I'm sure many users would give it a try at the very least. And since other ROMs have it, I'm assuming this one can too. Just an opinion.


----------



## catalystsupreme

I have a silly question. if I wipe date wont that erase the Axionm zip and all my cllockmod recoveries? or does it only wipe the system partition data and not the entire virtual SD? Just want to confirm


----------



## gotbeer

I am still getting no luck with the Verizon Visual Voicemail for Nexus. I tried force stopping and clear cache, but it just hangs trying to sign in.


----------



## defjae

That seems a bit strange, did you wipe cache and dalvik? I had mine for about 12 hours and not single issues yet...



KlugN said:


> I tried Franco's and was LOVING it...until this morning. Last night everything was smooth as butter and I definitely noticed great battery life. Then this morning my touch screen became unresponsive and I had to do a battery pull. When I rebooted, I'd lost everything. It was like my phone had wiped everything on it's own. It sucked. It may not be related to the kernel necessarily, but I haven't done anything new since flashing 2.3 and all of a sudden flashing that kernel caused issues.


----------



## KlugN

ugapug said:


> It wiped everything? Even your virtual SDCard?


Not my SD, thank God! But all my apps, data, texts, everything a wipe would normally wipe. It was really strange.


----------



## franzie3

catalystsupreme said:


> I have a silly question. if I wipe date wont that erase the Axionm zip and all my cllockmod recoveries? or does it only wipe the system partition data and not the entire virtual SD? Just want to confirm


To answer your question, no. Those are part of an SD card partition and are safe. No worries


----------



## KlugN

NateDogg11 said:


> That seems a bit strange, did you wipe cache and dalvik? I had mine for about 12 hours and not single issues yet...


Yes, I wiped cache and dalvik. Phone seemed to be running well last night after I flashed it, then this morning when I went to unlock the phone, the touchscreen was unresponsive. After I did a battery pull, everything was gone off of my phone (except SD) and all the programs I still had were force closing. I just wiped and flashed AOKP while I wait for AXI0M 2.4.


----------



## defjae

Man, sorry to hear you had all that problems. Yeah can't wait for 2.4 I wonder what DT has in stores for us...



KlugN said:


> A mod would be fine. I thought you were referring to having it baked in. I personally like it the way it is, more minimalistic. Although I usually use a security code to unlock my phone anyway.
> 
> Yes, I wiped cache and dalvik. Phone seemed to be running well last night after I flashed it, then this morning when I went to unlock the phone, the touchscreen was unresponsive. After I did a battery pull, everything was gone off of my phone (except SD) and all the programs I still had were force closing. I just wiped and flashed AOKP while I wait for AXI0M 2.4.


----------



## time_to_crate

droidth3ory said:


> Ad Blockers nuke G Music.


You caught me!


----------



## Deathshead

gotbeer said:


> I am still getting no luck with the Verizon Visual Voicemail for Nexus. I tried force stopping and clear cache, but it just hangs trying to sign in.


Why not just use google voice visual voicemail? it works much better and is free.


----------



## panitsos

Lollee76 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but the few of you with dialer issues...are you running the kernel that came with the rom? Have you tried adjusting or a different rom? Just curious if you could be experiencing some type of lag/lockup since it doesn't happen every time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 i tried another rom and havent had an issue with the dialer but i prefer this rom hopefully it will be fixed at some point


----------



## gotbeer

Deathshead said:


> Why not just use google voice visual voicemail? it works much better and is free.


Ive had issues in the past with delays in receiving voicemails from Google Voice. VVM is instantaneous, but sometimes Google (used to) take an hour or more to send the notification.


----------



## ap4tor

Deathshead said:


> Why not just use google voice visual voicemail? it works much better and is free.


+ 1 its really simple to setup initially and then it's just a matter of syncing with Google. Also if you bump into some girl that texts a lot from a different network you can give her your GV number..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

panitsos said:


> i tried another rom and havent had an issue with the dialer but i prefer this rom hopefully it will be fixed at some point


I am suggesting using this rom but with a different kernel. There are several you could try...that would help rule out the Rom. I assume since this is not an issue that everyone is having that it may be how your phone is reacting to the kernel used in this rom. Just a suggestion..he really can't fix how your phone works with the kernel. Anyway..just a suggestion


----------



## panitsos

Lollee76 said:


> I am suggesting using this rom but with a different kernel. There are several you could try...that would help rule out the Rom. I assume since this is not an issue that everyone is having that it may be how your phone is reacting to the kernel used in this rom. Just a suggestion..he really can't fix how your phone works with the kernel. Anyway..just a suggestion


 thanks for the suggestion but i'm not very tech savvy and trying out different kernels i'm a load the rom and hope it works right kind of guy lol. i wouldnt know how to install a new kernel.


----------



## the_tox

panitsos said:


> thanks for the suggestion but i'm not very tech savvy and trying out different kernels i'm a load the rom and hope it works right kind of guy lol. i wouldnt know how to install a new kernel.


Installing a new kernel is actually easier than installing a new ROM... just wipe /cache and wipe dalvik cache and then flash the kernel (.zip). All in CWM of course. I've used JDKernel and Apex and the included one (imogen). Favorite is JD's so far, but I'm keeping an eye on the changelogs of the other two and I'll see what DT includes in 2.4.

EDIT: I guess the one thing keeping me away from imogen at the moment is the "what to do if you get a screen of death" instructions in the OP. Call me crazy, but it makes me want to wait for his next update...


----------



## RaubRaux

I have used all the kernels, happens in all of them. Its in the rom somewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## franzie3

panitsos said:


> thanks for the suggestion but i'm not very tech savvy and trying out different kernels i'm a load the rom and hope it works right kind of guy lol. i wouldnt know how to install a new kernel.


The community is very good and alot of people have experience. your best bet is to read through the thread some on your free time and get a feeling. Feel free to PM myself if you have questions. I'm sure other members wouldnt mind either. Ultimately we are all here to help one another.


----------



## the_tox

jucytec said:


> Nice English... I hope you are foreign and not white...


Wow. Just wow. Read a bit more slowly next time... panitsos's post reads like this:
"thanks for the suggestion but i'm not very tech savvy and trying out different kernels... i'm a 'load-the-rom-and-hope-it-works-right' kind of guy lol. i wouldn't know how to install a new kernel."


----------



## cdmta

yeah, I thought this was a friendly community. Lets be nice to each other. This is a fun forum when we all get along.
Side note: 2.4!!


----------



## 2defmouze

Lol let it go... trolls and flamers need fuel to keep the fire going, best thing for the community is to completely ignore them and enjoy ourselves


----------



## panitsos

jucytec said:


> Nice English... I hope you are foreign and not white...


whats wrong with my english? no i'm not foreign and i am white whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## gearsofwar

Lol funny

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## zeuswsu

They really need a "report user" or something like that button on this forum. Anyway in other news....

I can't wait for 2.4 to come out. It's been 10 hours since my last rom flash and I'm starting to get the shakes, excited to see it's being tested as we speak!


----------



## Masterzoltar

I flashed a few other roms to get my fix. it also helps me appreciate how good this rom is by using other ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Yeah I'm on something else myself right now.. but coming back to axi0m for sure when 2.4 comes out..


----------



## RubberDucker

2defmouze said:


> Yeah I'm on something else myself right now.. but coming back to axi0m for sure when 2.4 comes out..


I was thinking of giving AOKP a whirl while waiting for 2.4... anyone else try it? Is it worth it? Or should I just stay put and wait?

TIA!


----------



## franzie3

Hey all - Just found an issue not sure if its Rom related of source related. But in email (specifically my aol account) when i try and delete multiple messages, they do delete and remove but if i go back into the app, certain ones are still there and need to be deleted a second time. I am not just hitting them to delete and exiting the app quickly, so i is getting enough time. I have even watched all of them delete (maybe 4 messages) and then go back in because i see the notification light for email still flashing and there are some of those messages i thought were deleted.

Any ideas or anyone seen it before?


----------



## Synaptic13

Ok who's pumped for 2.4??? DT tweeted links go live shortly... Just flashed cwm_touch_beta1...has anyone had any issues with the beta???


----------



## franzie3

Synaptic13 said:


> Ok who's pumped for 2.4??? DT tweeted links go live shortly... Just flashed cwm_touch_beta1...has anyone had any issues with the beta???


heard here and there of different issues, may have been ironed out by now but im staying away from it for a little while. I think its an awesome recovery mod but i'll stick to what i know for now and let others play for now


----------



## Synaptic13

franzie3 said:


> heard here and there of different issues, may have been ironed out by now but im staying away from it for a little while. I think its an awesome recovery mod but i'll stick to what i know for now and let others play for now


 ya i had heard alpha2 had "error 7" but the beta had resolved it...guess we shall find out shortly...on a side note just made a nandroid with no issues


----------



## Friend-O

Been runnig JD's kernel for a couple of days now and my phone apparently doesn't like it. Battery life is noticeably worse. I'll try some others or maybe just go back to IMO's, which worked well for me.


----------



## jblade

He said 10 minutes on the upload an hour ago :-/



Friend-O said:


> Been runnig JD's kernel for a couple of days now and my phone apparently doesn't like it. Battery life is noticeably worse. I'll try some others or maybe just go back to IMO's, which worked well for me.


Same here, switched back to Lean Kernel 1.3.0


----------



## Synaptic13

looks like its live on his site...however description says 2.4 but download still says 2.3...???

Edit: Md5 on his site is for 2.4 but link is still 2.3...lol I guess I am jumping the gun


----------



## Elganja

Two notes:

1. I had a sleep of death after about 5 hours... if it happens again I'll report here. I followed the instructions in the OP to install it

2. The keyboard seems to take a while to disappear after hitting the home button. Almost as if the transition is prioritized over removing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

Elganja said:


> Two notes:
> 
> 1. I had a sleep of death after about 5 hours... if it happens again I'll report here. I followed the instructions in the OP to install it
> 
> 2. The keyboard seems to take a while to disappear after hitting the home button. Almost as if the transition is prioritized over removing it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Have you tried raising the low end cpu speed or upping the low end voltage? What are you currently at?


----------



## Elganja

I have not changed any settings from the stock flash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

2.4 IS LIVE IN THE OP!!! READ IT AND ROCK OUT.

Also, I added a Upcoming Section to the OP.


----------



## Elganja

Sorry should have expanded more.. so

350/1200

900mv/1300mv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwizer

DT - The link your site to download is still pointing to 2.3. I was able to grab via the crawler link though.


----------



## Synaptic13

DT...you using cwm_touch_beta1 to flash???


----------



## droidth3ory

Budwizer said:


> DT...you using cwm_touch_beta1 to flash???


Yes sir. Over 15 flashes today. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## franzie3

DT - Just curious what made you change the kernel?


----------



## droidth3ory

franzie3 said:


> DT - Just curious what made you change the kernel?


Speed and Sleep of Death.


----------



## juancito80

2.4 up and running....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

droidth3ory said:


> Thanks... fixed.
> 
> Yes sir. Over 15 flashes today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol...only 15?! That's probably a mellow flashing day for you;-)

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## 2defmouze

Oh boy.. guess my time with the PBX is done and I'm gonna have to check this new axi0m build out.. sounds exciting.. also can't wait to see how your kernel project turns out!


----------



## ExiledThemer

awesome...was checking the forums for this update periodically today.

Lots a great new changes in the log!! Looking forward to flash.

Thank you DT


----------



## Synaptic13

juancito80 said:


> 2.4 up and running....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ohhh ya that wp=sick:-D

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## Elganja

Is a full wipe recommended if we are coming from 2.3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Elganja said:


> Is a full wipe recommended if we are coming from 2.3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


We have a winner!

Yes, sir, lol.. full wipe is ALWAYS strongly recommended unless you see instructions specifically stating otherwise..


----------



## Wool02

Are the links working for anyone? I want to make sure it's not just my work computer.

I think the Th3oryRom site is getting hammered. Already 2,350 downloads!

CONFIRMED - It's my work computer. Thanks DT!


----------



## redoregon

Can we start a pool on how long it's gonna be before we hear about NFC tags? Three.... two....


----------



## trilandun

juancito80 said:


> 2.4 up and running....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Me 2!


----------



## franzie3

droidth3ory said:


> Speed and Sleep of Death.


Cool thanks. I went and read the OP for APEX V5, just wanted your 2 cents on why.

FYI - lol my phone just downloaded the ROM zip faster on 4G then my buddy on our work network...


----------



## sprovo

Wool02 said:


> Are the links working for anyone? I want to make sure it's not just my work computer.


im downloading now to fix my flashing withdrawls. getting a 194 MB file
DT, thanks man


----------



## travva

Dt, the thing where the market shows your phone as Verizon unknown Galaxy Nexus, is that something that was just affecting me or was it for everyone? If it's the latter, does this fix it? This is what I'm referring to:









EDIT: sorry guys, reading the OP it appears it'll be fixed. i'll post if not.


----------



## jblade

Thanks DT. installed









Anyone have the link to the APEX Kernel thread?


----------



## mjforte

Thanks DT for all you do, getting ready to flash 2.4 now. Glad I followed you from the Bionic to the Nexus.


----------



## droidth3ory

Wool02 said:


> Dt, the thing where the market shows your phone as Verizon unknown Galaxy Nexus, is that something that was just affecting me or was it for everyone? If it's the latter, does this fix it? This is what I'm referring to:


All the Matket Issues have been resolved.


----------



## franzie3

jblade said:


> Thanks DT. installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the link to the APEX Kernel thread?


Here you go...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12454-kernelgsmcdmaiml74k-apex-kernel-v5-1112-3014-uv-controls-135ghz-12-at-boot/


----------



## Elganja

2defmouze said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Yes, sir, lol.. full wipe is ALWAYS strongly recommended unless you see instructions specifically stating otherwise..


Cool thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## StirCwazy

When using the LTE toggle System UI crashes. Full wipe.

Anyone else?

Awesome work DT, much appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

Free mirror for 2.4 for those having issues. All I ask is that you hit thanks.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21166889/AXI0M_V2.4_APEXV5_SIGNED_FINAL.zip

md5: 8c9cb8a0fd923e4e8107c80ed04380c0


----------



## rohdawg

Friend-O said:


> Been runnig JD's kernel for a couple of days now and my phone apparently doesn't like it. Battery life is noticeably worse. I'll try some others or maybe just go back to IMO's, which worked well for me.


I'm running JDs kernel as well. Just a heads-up....when I initially flashed it the battery life suffered. After the kernel had a few days to settle in (after all my crack-flashing!) it has really smoothed out. I'm currently sitting at about 10 hours @ 77%. No tweaking, no under-volting. Flash and set smartassv2 to set at boot....than let it ride. Moderate use today at work but it's definitely worth trying out and giving the kernel a chance to settle in.

Figured I'd let you know.


----------



## droidth3ory

StirCwazy said:


> When using the LTE toggle System UI crashes. Full wipe.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Awesome work DT, much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I see that now, thanks. Not sure way out of 80 testers, I didn't know. Lol. I think I know what's up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

Elganja said:


> Is a full wipe recommended if we are coming from 2.3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


GOD HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

StirCwazy said:


> When using the LTE toggle System UI crashes. Full wipe.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Awesome work DT, much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Beat me to it...


----------



## franzie3

DT - Are you going to re-release 2.4 with the LTE toggle fix or just save it until next release? I'm not partial to it, but might just save the thread from being bombarded


----------



## juancito80

Full wiped same issue looks like DT is on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Friend-O

rohdawg said:


> I'm running JDs kernel as well. Just a heads-up....when I initially flashed it the battery life suffered. After the kernel had a few days to settle in (after all my crack-flashing!) it has really smoothed out. I'm currently sitting at about 10 hours @ 77%. No tweaking, no under-volting. Flash and set smartassv2 to set at boot....than let it ride. Moderate use today at work but it's definitely worth trying out and giving the kernel a chance to settle in.
> 
> Figured I'd let you know.


Thank you. I'm confused about one thing though. When I open SetCPU, it already shows smartassv2 by default, and I haven't changed a thing. Why would I need to check the "set at boot" box? Sorry if this is a stupid question...


----------



## rohdawg

TemplesOfSyrinx said:


> GOD HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Because of this device there are a lot of new-to-android users. Little patience with them goes a long way here.


----------



## mjforte

Where is this LTE toggle anyways? I don't even see it...


----------



## droidth3ory

juancito80 said:


> Full wiped same issue looks like DT is on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Testing the fix now.


----------



## droidth3ory

mjforte said:


> Where is this LTE toggle anyways? I don't even see it...


You have to turn it on.. CM Setting/Interferace/Widget Buttons


----------



## Elganja

rohdawg said:


> Because of this device there are a lot of new-to-android users. Little patience with them goes a long way here.


Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte

droidth3ory said:


> You have to turn it on.. CM Setting/Interferace/Widget Buttons


Ahh gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## travva

awesome work as always DT. im installing now and feel giddy like a kid on xmas!


----------



## Timmaaay4

> When using the LTE toggle System UI crashes. Full wipe.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Awesome work DT, much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am having the same problem with this
Everything else seems butter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoonee

I don't have time to re-install everything...
So I'm just gonna wipe cache, and dalvik cache for now.
Going from 2.3 to 2.4.
I'm expecting bugs+_+


----------



## travva

Timmaaay4 said:


> I am having the same problem with this
> Everything else seems butter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


other have confirmed it, as has DT. are you sure you're talking about the same thing as everyone else?


----------



## droidth3ory

YES.. The LTE Toggle is NOT Working. I am finding the problem.







OP update to reflect it.


----------



## trilandun

yoonee said:


> I don't have time to re-install everything...
> So I'm just gonna wipe cache, and dalvik cache for now.
> Going from 2.3 to 2.4.
> I'm expecting bugs+_+


I wiped Cache, formatted system and Dalvik and it seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## juancito80

Nova launcher zip... force crash. Full wipe before everyone freaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lxetuo

Does 2.4 have decreased rotation wait time? Flashed RootzBoat yesterday and I can definitely notice a difference when rotating the screen. Thanks!


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

juancito80 said:


> Nova launcher zip... force crash. Full wipe before everyone freaks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just move it as a system app in Titanium Backup, much easier than flashing a zip IMO.


----------



## droidth3ory

juancito80 said:


> Nova launcher zip... force crash. Full wipe before everyone freaks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What is Nova Launcher named?? If it is Launcher2 you need to rename it to Trebutche

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

lxetuo said:


> Does 2.4 have decreased rotation wait time? Flashed RootzBoat yesterday and I can definitely notice a difference when rotating the screen. Thanks!


ALL animations have been tweaked and should be fast as shit.

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoonee

trilandun said:


> I wiped Cache, formatted system and Dalvik and it seems to be working fine for me.


I didn't format system, but it looks like its working fine so far.


----------



## lxetuo

droidth3ory said:


> ALL animations have been tweaked and should be fast as shit.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks! Stoked to flash it.


----------



## Bimmer323

KEWL! Might have to leave work a little early today.









This may be included in 2.4. But would it be possible to select (or turn off) the 1% in the battery?


----------



## droidth3ory

Bimmer323 said:


> KEWL! Might have to leave work a little early today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be included in 2.4. But would it be possible to select (or turn off) the 1% in the battery?


NOT YET, But the AXI0M Control Panel is coming. I am working on it.


----------



## Bimmer323

droidth3ory said:


> NOT YET, But the AXI0M Control Panel is coming. I am working on it.


Take your time, no worries at all. Effin awesome work DT. Thanks!


----------



## cowboys4life22

Will the laucher2 mod in OP work on newest 2.4 that has no search bar and 4x5 screen?


----------



## mdbowman

Couldn't donate a lot, but at least some sweet tea coming your way as promised DT. Love your stuff.


----------



## Jabagg

yoonee said:


> I didn't format system, but it looks like its working fine so far.


Same for me here, was a little slow at first but now is running smooth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrsdrshm

Ok, im going to ask.....what is this change?

** Enabled GPU (Software)*


----------



## droidth3ory

chrsdrshm said:


> Ok, im going to ask.....what is this change?
> 
> ** Enabled GPU (Software)*


Helps with Latency in the OS. Enables the GPU to be pushed in the Software as opposed to the CPU.


----------



## droidth3ory

cowboys4life22 said:


> Will the laucher2 mod in OP work on newest 2.4 that has no search bar and 4x5 screen?


Yes, It has been updated. Redownload it, Don't use a old one.


----------



## dspcap

droidth3ory said:


> YES.. The LTE Toggle is NOT Working. I am finding the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP update to reflect it.


Same problem on Indicator Color, it crashes.


----------



## droidth3ory

dspcap said:


> Same problem on Indicator Color, it crashes.


It Always has... CM Settings are far from Complete. Next build they will be removed completely and replaced with my own AXI0M Control Panel and Toggles.


----------



## idefiler6

droidth3ory said:


> NOT YET, But the AXI0M Control Panel is coming. I am working on it.


This is exactly why I use your ROMs, other than the stability. There's a laundry list of other reasons but I think this is a good one. Thanks for all you do DTh3ory.


----------



## dspcap

droidth3ory said:


> It Always has... CM Settings are far from Complete. Next build they will be removed completely and replaced with my own AXI0M Control Panel and Toggles.


Sorry... apparently never tried it before.


----------



## yamaha83

i see the setting for the launcher... but dont see where the toggle options are?


----------



## stang6790

Maybe this was there before and I didn't notice but has anyone else noticed that in the cyanogen mod settings under input you can now add the search soft key and rearrange your soft keys? It also has long press home for recent and long press search for voice search.


----------



## mustbepbs

Did you personally switch to APEX kernel, DT? I know you were using JD's kernel for 2.3 and it has run so well on my phone I'm reluctant to switch. I'll give it a shot for a few days to see how APEX compares to JD's on my phone.


----------



## TEK112

Elganja said:


> Sorry should have expanded more.. so
> 
> 350/1200
> 
> 900mv/1300mv
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The speeds and voltages look good. Hopefully 2.4 with the new kernel should eliminate the SODs.


----------



## dspcap

Very nice and smooth, thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Where did the Apex kernel thread go? I can't seem to find it now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronc_98

Awesome work DT, you are the best in the business!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo

So does Enable GPU use more battery?


----------



## idefiler6

igotgame said:


> Where did the Apex kernel thread go? I can't seem to find it now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Page 2 in the dev forum!


----------



## droidth3ory

fillyo said:


> So does Enable GPU use more battery?


No... It saves on the CPU. So in Th3ory, it should help. And provide a overall smoothness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

I have to put my 2 cents in.

I haven't jumped on 2.4 yet, will later tonight but....DT is a great dev. He stated before that there won't be an LTE toggle, then so many people asked for it, it appears he added it anyway.

We should all be so thankful. I know of some devs that don't exactly take requests like that.

Kudos

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## edhgreatone

link below from th3oryrom is down --- can somebody post a mirror:

http://th3oryrom.com/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=2


----------



## cdmta

Love this soft button arrangement. Thanks DT. Everything smooth as always.








The ONLY thing i am missing is led tweaks now.


----------



## fillyo

Awesome, will flash after wife goes to bed, if wife sees phone in hand, I will be using my hand!


----------



## cdmta

^need a "like" button instead of a "thanks"
Liked.


----------



## edhgreatone

cdmta said:


> Love this soft button arrangement. Thanks DT. Everything smooth as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing i am missing is led tweaks now.


what do you mean led tweaks? are you referring to the led notification --- if so go light flow


----------



## TEK112

edhgreatone said:


> link below from th3oryrom is down --- can somebody post a mirror:
> 
> http://th3oryrom.com...wnload.php?id=2


Posted by me a couple of pages back: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-24-apex-v5-kernel-1062012/page__view__findpost__p__359586

Free mirror for 2.4 for those having issues. All I ask is that you hit thanks.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21166889/AXI0M_V2.4_APEXV5_SIGNED_FINAL.zip

md5: 8c9cb8a0fd923e4e8107c80ed04380c0


----------



## clarkkkent434

I can't find the search button in the modded CM Settings. Am I missing it?


----------



## sandfreak

Anybody figure out the nova launcher issue mentioned before?

Just wondering before I happen to encounter it later tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stang6790

clarkkkent434 said:


> I can't find the search button in the modded CM Settings. Am I missing it?


Under input and then onscreen controls, you then have to check show search button. Onscreen controls order lets you change the layout.


----------



## yamaha83

i installed. wiped data and factory reset, format system... and i just had to many problems. kept getting hang ups. force closing of market, phone... may give this another try in a while... but for now im flashing my backup.


----------



## chrsdrshm

droidth3ory said:


> Helps with Latency in the OS. Enables the GPU to be pushed in the Software as opposed to the CPU.


I apologize for my ignorance... so the GPU is taking on some of the load that the CPU would normally handle?


----------



## clarkkkent434

stang6790 said:


> Under input and then onscreen controls, you then have to check show search button. Onscreen controls order lets you change the layout.


Thanks


----------



## skiddingus

I guess this question is @DT unless someone else can answer it. Will the LTE toggle fix likely require another system wipe? I'm downloading 2.4 now but I may wait for the fix if another wipe is on the way. BTW...THANK YOU for adding this feature. I have been searching since December 15th for a good working toggle (for your ROM of course)


----------



## droidth3ory

skiddingus said:


> I guess this question is @DT unless someone else can answer it. Will the LTE toggle fix likely require another system wipe? I'm downloading 2.4 now but I may wait for the fix if another wipe is on the way. BTW...THANK YOU for adding this feature. I have been searching since December 15th for a good working toggle (for your ROM of course)


I would assume not.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer323

yamaha83 said:


> i installed. wiped data and factory reset, format system...


I really hope you didn't do it in that order!! Not being a smart arse, but hopefully you wiped and then installed (flashed the rom) and didn't install then wipe.


----------



## droidth3ory

yamaha83 said:


> i installed. wiped data and factory reset, format system... and i just had to many problems. kept getting hang ups. force closing of market, phone... may give this another try in a while... but for now im flashing my backup.


I would redownload then. Out of 80 testers and currently over a 1000 downloads, there have been no reports of any issues other than the LTE toggle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Is the LTE toggle not working? Also, how do you get it?

Just finsihed setting up 2.4 and I can confirm NFC Tags are working great!









Thanks Theory.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I would redownload then. Out of 80 testers and currently over a 1000 downloads, there have been no reports of any issues other than the LTE toggle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What is nfc tag and why do people want it so bad?

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## Budwizer

cvbcbcmv said:


> Is the LTE toggle not working? Also, how do you get it?
> 
> Just finsihed setting up 2.4 and I can confirm NFC Tags are working great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Theory.


Yes, LTE toggle is not working but is being fixed. Upper top right corner of the site has a search box which can be used to search this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&andor_type=&sid=396215afa7b3a5bd07de92902a9886ba&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&cType=topic&cId=12696&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&search_term=lte+toggle&search_app=forums&st=0


----------



## cvbcbcmv

gearsofwar said:


> What is nfc tag and why do people want it so bad?
> 
> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


I think you quoted the wrong thing, they are little stickers or key chains you can stick to things and write them to do ceratin actions, for example, put one by your door that turns wifi off, and you just tap your phone to it and it does it, you can also set several actions to tags.


----------



## PharaohOne

so i just flashed after a full wipe/ matching md5's... the market tried to restore but had an error downloading every app, i rebooted and now it wont download anything from the market.. any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Edit: I have 4 bars of 4g, gmail is syning properly and I can browse the internet


----------



## toshibitsu

hmm.. not sure if it's the kernal(haven't tried swapping to anything else yet) but this 2.4 seems a bit more sluggish then 2.3 (and yes i did factory wipe/reset + format /system). i'll try experimenting with setcpu first & then try a different kernal.


----------



## gotwillk

hmm why the switch to apex kernel? just curious. is it better in some way? or are you just testing it out?


----------



## el-bori

Running great so far but 4G is dropping a lot. I'm gonna wait and see.


----------



## dajmanjt

droidth3ory said:


> I would redownload then. Out of 80 testers and currently over a 1000 downloads, there have been no reports of any issues other than the LTE toggle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 curious dt what made you decide to go with fab kernel over any of the others?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Regarding Kernel switch I think he said Imo's was causing a few SOD's and this one seemed more stable.

Anyway all set up on my end, another smooth setup everything seems great, thanks a million DT! Gonna play around with them new tweaks you put in


----------



## Budwizer

sandfreak said:


> Anybody figure out the nova launcher issue mentioned before?
> 
> Just wondering before I happen to encounter it later tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not running into any issues with Nova Launcher. I flashed the zip in recovery and then let it update to latest version. So far no FC's and working fine.


----------



## sandfreak

Budwizer said:


> I'm not running into any issues with Nova Launcher. I flashed the zip in recovery and then let it update to latest version. So far no FC's and working fine.


Great news thanks for the response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inittowinit

flashed over 2.3 wiping cache a davilch and it's working great!

Does anyone know how to save your homescreen apps/folders settings and then reinistall?


----------



## ugapug

inittowinit said:


> flashed over 2.3 wiping cache a davilch and it's working great!
> 
> Does anyone know how to save your homescreen apps/folders settings and then reinistall?


Use Nova Launcher and backup.


----------



## toshibitsu

el-bori said:


> Running great so far but 4G is dropping a lot. I'm gonna wait and see.


i noticed that 4G is dropping out also, but thought maybe it's because of my current location(usually get 1 - 2 bars 4G at this spot, but now it keeps switching to 3G)


----------



## Slvfox

Budwizer said:


> I'm not running into any issues with Nova Launcher. I flashed the zip in recovery and then let it update to latest version. So far no FC's and working fine.


Same here. No issues with nova


----------



## mc2821

for everyone that hates re doing your home screen after flashing each new rom, if you use titanium backup you can back up tre luncher and it will restore your homescreen so you don't have to do it everytime. just make sure that you restore all of your apps. saves so much time this way. hope this helps


----------



## 2defmouze

In earlier versions I noticed that I would get some Nova launcher FC's, but they would stop if I uninstalled or just froze with TiBu the other launcher (trebuchet).. Haven't had any issues in the last couple version so I haven't bothered, but I just got a FC so I just froze trebuchet and hopefully that will nip it in the butt... No guarantees but you guys using Nova might want to try that out and see if it helps


----------



## mc2821

yoonee said:


> for everyone that hates re doing your home screen after flashing each new rom, if you use titanium backup you can back up tre luncher and it will restore your homescreen so you don't have to do it everytime. just make sure that you restore all of your apps. saves so much time this way. hope this helps


this might help to save some time


----------



## toshibitsu

my fav is Launcher Pro. no issues with that.


----------



## droidth3ory

toshibitsu said:


> i noticed that 4G is dropping out also, but thought maybe it's because of my current location(usually get 1 - 2 bars 4G at this spot, but now it keeps switching to 3G)


No radio is included in the ROM.







Whatever signed you had before you flashed it is the same as after you flashed it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos

i think the link is dead i cant download the new rom, nothing is happening


----------



## toxa24

2defmouze said:


> In earlier versions I noticed that I would get some Nova launcher FC's, but they would stop if I uninstalled or just froze with TiBu the other launcher (trebuchet).. Haven't had any issues in the last couple version so I haven't bothered, but I just got a FC so I just froze trebuchet and hopefully that will nip it in the butt... No guarantees but you guys using Nova might want to try that out and see if it helps


I've been using Nova since axiom 2.0, I think. I always delete the other launcher, and just leave Nova in /system/app, and I never have any issues.


----------



## toshibitsu

droidth3ory said:


> No radio is included in the ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever signed you had before you flashed it is the same as after you flashed it.


yeah definitely my location. i know you went from the TB to the Bionic... not sure if you used a Rezound, but the radio on that thing was awesome.


----------



## 2defmouze

toxa24 said:


> I've been using Nova since axiom 2.0, I think. I always delete the other launcher, and just leave Nova in /system/app, and I never have any issues.


Yep I always restore it with TiBu.. its the ONLY app I restore to /system with TiBu







but when I have had some FC's I find getting rid of that other launcher, like you said too either deleting or freezing, seems to fix


----------



## 2defmouze

Damn DT you musta robbed a dairy farm for this one its chock full o BUTTER!!

Annd here guys I threw up another mirror for you: http://www.sendspace.com/file/nta8js

Always check the md5 against the one in the OP!


----------



## droidth3ory

panitsos said:


> i think the link is dead i cant download the new rom, nothing is happening


The server can't handle releases. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

I think I found the edit I missed for the LTE Toggle. Testing a fix now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

Hmmm...I wonder why the change back to the old drop-down toggles? I prefer the ICS blue "on" indicators, as opposed to the white. Guess I can't complain though, as this ROM is awesome.


----------



## TEK112

Maybe i am just being retarded but where is the option to have my notification volume different from my ringtone volume. Any help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

TEK112 said:


> Maybe i am just being retarded but where is the option to have my notification volume different from my ringtone volume. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL it has never ever been there


----------



## tr1pp1n

droidth3ory said:


> No radio is included in the ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever signed you had before you flashed it is the same as after you flashed it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yea the random dropping of the 4g signal has to do with Verizon's network, not the rom... thunderbolt has been behaving similarly to my galaxy nexus which makes me believe its network issues, atleast where I live...


----------



## vin2win

Hey guys I just flashed to 2.4 from 2.3 .....made sure I wiped everything as usual... I dont see the launcher settings at all? also I dont my kernel version says Apex #3 at the end ? is this all what everyone else is seeing


----------



## vin2win

P.S to my post above is because I want to remove the search bar again from Google lol


----------



## mjforte

vin2win said:


> Hey guys I just flashed to 2.4 from 2.3 .....made sure I wiped everything as usual... I dont see the launcher settings at all? also I dont my kernel version says Apex #3 at the end ? is this all what everyone else is seeing


Fab has said that he hasn't updated the actual build number under settings but it is version 5 of the kernel. I believe the launcher settings are in the regular settings menu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

TEK112 said:


> Maybe i am just being retarded but where is the option to have my notification volume different from my ringtone volume. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There is no way to do this. Google changed it in ICS. I hate it personally!


----------



## TEK112

2defmouze said:


> LOL it has never ever been there


That would explain it! I forget because of my Droid and my G tablet can. Ice cream sandwich is somewhat new to me and I just loaded a custom notification tone and it almost killed me. Then I had the need to turn it down, it would appear that the stock notification tones are a lower volume than most.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cheami

mc2821 said:


> for everyone that hates re doing your home screen after flashing each new rom, if you use titanium backup you can back up tre luncher and it will restore your homescreen so you don't have to do it everytime. just make sure that you restore all of your apps. saves so much time this way. hope this helps


What do you mean by "tre luncher?" I'm assuming you mean tre launcher, but I don't see that in my TB at all. Is it trebuchet under system data?


----------



## vin2win

mjforte said:


> Fab has said that he hasn't updated the actual build number under settings but it is version 5 of the kernel. I believe the launcher settings are in the regular settings menu
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Your 100% correct... thank you


----------



## Fatsix

The new backround is dope. Makes my icons look sexy. Runs popup keys..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Fatsix said:


> The new backround is dope. Makes my icons look sexy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow that is nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aymercury

Thanks, DT! So far no issues (other than LTE toggle). Market auto-restore worked, even with connection interruptions. Installed Nova, restored some missing apps and data with TiBu. No complains. NFC tags - no idea. ;-) It is strange not to have 180MHz slot, but let's see how the battery life would be as is.

I am glad I had TBolt since it connected me to you.


----------



## zeuswsu

cheami said:


> What do you mean by "tre luncher?" I'm assuming you mean tre launcher, but I don't see that in my TB at all. Is it trebuchet under system data?


Maybe he means the thing that says Trebuchet 0.1? I'd like to know the answer to your question also as it would save me a bunch of time


----------



## dr01dx

if coming from 2.3 do we have to wipe cache , or just data and install


----------



## vespadaddy

droidth3ory said:


> I think I found the edit I missed for the LTE Toggle. Testing a fix now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for all your work, DT. Will you perchance post up when you have tested the LTE toggle fix ? Will the ROM be updated with that fix? I'm still back on Zygot3 v 1.8 or so, and waiting for a good time to make the jump to Axiom. I think I would use the LTE toggle quite a bit, especially overnight, when I am sleeping.

I would also love a good, stable kernel suggestion to accompany Axiom 2.4.

Thanks!


----------



## Fatsix

dr01dx said:


> if coming from 2.3 do we have to wipe cache , or just data and install


Heh. If you wiping data. Cache is a no brainer. The script wipes the cache as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dnewbrough

dr01dx said:


> if coming from 2.3 do we have to wipe cache , or just data and install


Seriously?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travva

dr01dx said:


> if coming from 2.3 do we have to wipe cache , or just data and install


come on bro...


----------



## dpaine88

DT said on his twitter yesteday we only needed to wipe cache/dalvik...not sure if this still holds true.


----------



## droidth3ory

dr01dx said:


> if coming from 2.3 do we have to wipe cache , or just data and install


Wipe it all.


----------



## droidth3ory

dpaine88 said:


> DT said on his twitter yesteday we only needed to wipe cache/dalvik...not sure if this still holds true.


I NEVER said that. LOL.


----------



## pcm2a

Hopefully just wiping the cache works. No one likes to resetup everything just to upgrade


----------



## panitsos

DT are you working on the download link?


----------



## vin2win

What do you guys think about Franco's nightly kernel #9.2 with this ROM .... thoughts?


----------



## frankiedizzle87

d3 keeps switching kernels why? I'm confused over which kernel I should stick with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


----------



## Nandrew

Fatsix said:


> The new backround is dope. Makes my icons look sexy. Runs popup keys..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you get those sexy little icons? It almost looks like honeyscream.


----------



## vespadaddy

I wipe it all, every time, in an effort to reduce the number of bugs I encounter. It takes a little longer, but it isn't that tough, and I get faster at restoring/settings each time I do it. I'm itching to upgrade to Axiom from Zygot3.


----------



## dvation

TEK112 said:


> Maybe i am just being retarded but where is the option to have my notification volume different from my ringtone volume. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea I know what you mean, I always thought it was nice to be able to have your ringtone, sms, media and navigation volumes be at different levels. Who knows, we might see that again someday =)


----------



## droidth3ory

frankiedizzle87 said:


> d3 keeps switching kernels why? I'm confused over which kernel I should stick with
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


Whatever kernel you want. lol. I switch to what I feel will cause me less issues. I use JDK personally. IMO's was causing Sleep of death, which in turn causes 50 posts in the thread about something that is kernel related./


----------



## blaine07

Loading loading...

LMAO @ "Lets Mount this Female Dog" hahah

Thanks for yet another hope to be awesome ROM release man!

Thanks a million

Edit: DT, it ONLY caused 50posts? LOL I seen hundreds? bahaha. And yea, so do I have to wipe or not? lmao, JUST KIDDING


----------



## mjforte

dvation said:


> Yea I know what you mean, I always thought it was nice to be able to have your ringtone, sms, media and navigation volumes be at different levels. Who knows, we might see that again someday =)


What are you talking about? If you go to Settings>Sound>Volumes you can adjust it there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sofreshkicks

okay just flashed 2.4 and still having the same issue that I had in 2.3 where I cannot see all my files on my sdcard through windows explorer. When I check root explorer everything shows, but just love having the ability to have the sd card ability through my computer. I did a complete wipe and restored apps only with tibu, rebooted the phone waited 30 mins and still no go It's driving me crazy, if anyone knows what could be causing this or how to fix it, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## jonas2386

TEK112 said:


> Maybe i am just being retarded but where is the option to have my notification volume different from my ringtone volume. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Download quick settings from the market. It's free and allows you to adjust different volume settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi

frankiedizzle87 said:


> d3 keeps switching kernels why? I'm confused over which kernel I should stick with
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


I love it. I get a chance to try a new kernel with Axiom. Apex rom for the droid x was one of the best for battery life. Although the kernel developer from the previous update, along with the rom gave great battery life. This just gives us a taste of something different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaPoet

Phone has gotten really slow using 2.3, and my screen redraws are bad. Has anyone tested this rom out yet, and found any bad bugs. I drive everyday for my job, and i can't have my phone messing up.


----------



## vin2win

droidth3ory said:


> Whatever kernel you want. lol. I switch to what I feel will cause me less issues. I use JDK personally. IMO's was causing Sleep of death, which in turn causes 50 posts in the thread about something that is kernel related./


Hey DT JDK kernel which one is that, ive searched up and down and dont know which one your talking about ... thanks man... noob question probably


----------



## droidth3ory

sofreshkicks said:


> Phone has gotten really slow using 2.3, and my screen redraws are bad. Has anyone tested this rom out yet, and found any bad bugs. I drive everyday for my job, and i can't have my phone messing up.


Only bug is the LTE Toggle, which I am working on right now.


----------



## aymercury

DT, what JD Kernel version do you use? JDkernel Tuna v1.1.2 UPDATED 12/29/11?



droidth3ory said:


> Whatever kernel you want. lol. I switch to what I feel will cause me less issues. I use JDK personally. IMO's was causing Sleep of death, which in turn causes 50 posts in the thread about something that is kernel related./


----------



## vespadaddy

Is 2.4 a stable ROM, compared to 2.0? I would like to upgrade, but I would also like to pick a stable release, as 2.0 runs fairly well on my device.

Any hints would be appreciated.

D


----------



## jeff5891

vespadaddy said:


> Is 2.4 a stable ROM, compared to 2.0? I would like to upgrade, but I would also like to pick a stable release, as 2.0 runs fairly well on my device.
> 
> Any hints would be appreciated.
> 
> D


2.4 is the most stable and the smoothest so far. Upgrade.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

ThaPoet said:


> Phone has gotten really slow using 2.3, and my screen redraws are bad. Has anyone tested this rom out yet, and found any bad bugs. I drive everyday for my job, and i can't have my phone messing up.


The ROM is smooth as a baby's butt... Any issues like your describing could be caused by:
Not wiping completely 
Restoring data you shouldn't be
Bad kernel settings if you've changed them
Some crappy apps you have slowing you down
Or some combination of the above

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vespadaddy

jeff5891 said:


> 2.4 is the most stable and the smoothest so far. Upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the reply. I guess I may as well wait for the LTE toggle fix, and then I'll flash the new ROM, along with a new kernel (hopefully from the kernel updater app.).


----------



## panitsos

can someone please post a mirror link for the rom? the link in the op isnt working. ty


----------



## vespadaddy

panitsos said:


> can someone please post a mirror link for the rom? the link in the op isnt working. ty


FYI, it may be down for a reload, as the dev said he was busy fixing the LTE toggle. It might be worthwhile to wait a few and see if it pops up, with the fix in the near future.


----------



## dgraphics2009

i would like to change my icons but honestly I don't need nova launcher with this new rom. Does anyone have an app that works for changing the icons cause my brain is fried right now. Anyone??


----------



## droidth3ory

Link is fixed


----------



## cheami

As mentioned before in this thread, will using titanium backup to backup trebuchet save icon locations in the homescreen? Is it just a launcher?


----------



## ThaPoet

2defmouze said:


> The ROM is smooth as a baby's butt... Any issues like your describing could be caused by:
> Not wiping completely
> Restoring data you shouldn't be
> Bad kernel settings if you've changed them
> Some crappy apps you have slowing you down
> Or some combination of the above
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


did everything he said to do. It just started today, are you using 2.4


----------



## CDuke619

DT are you still using jd kernel on your personal with 2.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux

yayy, patched dialer, can t wait


----------



## FlameSpaz

dgraphics2009 said:


> i would like to change my icons but honestly I don't need nova launcher with this new rom. Does anyone have an app that works for changing the icons cause my brain is fried right now. Anyone??


Desktop Visualizer









https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.co.bii.android.app.dskvzr&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImpwLmNvLmJpaS5hbmRyb2lkLmFwcC5kc2t2enIiXQ..


----------



## 2defmouze

ThaPoet said:


> did everything he said to do. It just started today, are you using 2.4


Yes sir, but none of them should cause issues like your describing.. Just trying to throw some ideas out there cuz it isn't rom related









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dvation

mjforte said:


> What are you talking about? If you go to Settings>Sound>Volumes you can adjust it there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, it's not. Ringtone and notification are the same volume slider. They are not separate. Same goes for navigation.


----------



## rltodd

vin2win said:


> What do you guys think about Franco's nightly kernel #9.2 with this ROM .... thoughts?


 I have been using it and it provides the best battery life in my opinion but lately there have been a few random reboots. Really love the battery life and lag free performance I am getting. Using Interactive governor on Axiom 2.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## maha1o

anyone else notice that the pulse type effect from the soft key buttons is removed? but anyways this is the smoothest version on this rom yet.. i love it.. thanks DT!!


----------



## cheami

zeuswsu said:


> Maybe he means the thing that says Trebuchet 0.1? I'd like to know the answer to your question also as it would save me a bunch of time


I just tried it and it indeed does save your homescreen. I restored app data, then restored Trebuchet and everything regarding the home screen was back to normal, with the exception of my music and minimalistic text widget.


----------



## blaine07

Restored applications + data in TiBu. So far everything is smooth, damn good job man! I am not quite sure about the kernel, but we'll see as time goes on. I will definitely give it a go for a few days and see reciprocal of such.

I really appreciate your continual strive for perfection on this rom!

Thanks again,

Blaine


----------



## sofreshkicks

droidth3ory said:


> Sounds like a driver issue on the PC itself.
> 
> Only bug is the LTE Toggle, which I am working on right now.


I have went ahead and fixed the issue with contents of sd card....I wiped the cache cleared the dalvik and did a battery pull and after all that all the content of the sd card reappeared. Thanks for the advice and the rom. Loving your roms on both the bionic and now the nexus!


----------



## wot

FWIW pre-2.4 felt smoother, so I'm trying imo's 1.3.1 experimental kernel and it personally feels better than Apex.


----------



## 2defmouze

maha1o said:


> anyone else notice that the pulse type effect from the soft key buttons is removed? but anyways this is the smoothest version on this rom yet.. i love it.. thanks DT!!


Flash one of runandhide's softkey mods.. Bottom of his axi0m mod post in the theme section.. Nice popout feature for the buttons, plus long-press home for recent apps and long-press search for voice commands









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gotwillk

wow the screen transitions are smooth as buttery butter. even when my screen is loaded up with folders and widgets. turning the screen on is also insanely fast now. literally instant on. once my finger leaves the button, its on.

have to test out the nfc beams in a little bit but everything seems a-ok right now.


----------



## maha1o

2defmouze said:


> Flash one of runandhide's softkey mods.. Bottom of his axi0m mod post in the theme section.. Nice popout feature for the buttons, plus long-press home for recent apps and long-press search for voice commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


yah i tried flashing one of the blue softkey mods and that effect came back.. however after i installed it i noticed quite a big of lagging after opening and closing the app drawer.. i think that may be the reason it was removed? are u noticing any lag with those popup softkeys?


----------



## runandhide05

maha1o said:


> yah i tried flashing one of the blue softkey mods and that effect came back.. however after i installed it i noticed quite a big of lagging after opening and closing the app drawer.. i think that may be the reason it was removed? are u noticing any lag with those popup softkeys?


None of my mods have been removed.. 
And did u wipe? And also my mod does not touch the launcher, which controls the app drawer
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## Timmaaay4

Droidth3ory i know that the email exchange hack is to disable having to enter a pin or code to for exchange to work. But since i have been using your roms I have not had to do this. Is there something else that the hack does? i just installed it and i see no difference in either of my 2 exchange accounts.

P.s. 
thanks for all of your hard work


----------



## maha1o

runandhide05 said:


> None of my mods have been removed..
> Swyped from my GNEX


sorry i ment the effect from the soft keys was removed from DT's rom by default.


----------



## loudaccord

rltodd said:


> I have been using it and it provides the best battery life in my opinion but lately there have been a few random reboots. Really love the battery life and lag free performance I am getting. Using Interactive governor on Axiom 2.3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm using his nightly 9.2 on Ax 2.4 and it's working well. I did 3 hours on one kernel vs Francisco's and the mA usage on nightly 9.2 was about 30% less.



Code:


2012/01/05|12:00:25 AM|-41mA|77%|3970mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:05:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:10:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:15:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:20:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:25:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:30:25 AM|-83mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:35:25 AM|-62mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:40:25 AM|-50mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:45:25 AM|-41mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:50:25 AM|-35mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|12:55:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:00:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:05:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:10:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:15:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:20:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:25:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:30:25 AM|-31mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:35:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:40:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:45:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:50:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|01:55:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:00:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:05:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:10:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:15:25 AM|-98mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:20:25 AM|-98mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:25:25 AM|-84mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:30:25 AM|-63mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:35:25 AM|-50mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:40:25 AM|-42mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:45:25 AM|-36mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:50:25 AM|-31mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|02:55:25 AM|-28mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/05|03:00:25 AM|-25mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />

^ This was 2 nights ago on another kernel mentioned somewhere above. I flashed Francisco's yesterday afternoon and gave it a shot during the same time period. \/



Code:


2012/01/06|12:01:55 AM|-26mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:06:55 AM|-23mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:11:55 AM|-21mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:16:55 AM|-20mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:21:55 AM|-18mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:26:55 AM|-17mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:31:55 AM|-16mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:36:55 AM|-15mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:41:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:46:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:51:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|12:56:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:01:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:06:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:11:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:16:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:21:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:26:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:31:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:36:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:41:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:46:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:51:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|01:56:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:01:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:06:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:11:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:16:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:21:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:26:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:31:55 AM|-21mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:36:55 AM|-19mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:41:55 AM|-18mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:46:55 AM|-17mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:51:55 AM|-15mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|02:56:55 AM|-15mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:01:55 AM|-14mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:06:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:11:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:16:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:21:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:26:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:31:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:36:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:41:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:46:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:51:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
2012/01/06|03:56:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />

Looks good. I didn't have hotplug enabled either


----------



## runandhide05

maha1o said:


> sorry i ment the effect from the soft keys was removed from DT's rom by default.


 gotch ya
what effects did dt put on the soft keys by defult?


----------



## gotwillk

i noticed that the higlight/fade animation when you press the softkeys have been removed.


----------



## maha1o

runandhide05 said:


> gotch ya
> what effects did dt put on the soft keys by defult?


it was basicly just removed.. it just highlights when u push it and goes away really quick.. it doesnt fade away like it used to..
i actually think i prefer it this way since it has no lag at all.. although i wish i could have my blue keys back


----------



## zachdroid

I'm running Franco's kernel as well and have had incredible battery life today. 11 hours off charger, moderate use and at 54% I'm amazed. This from is made from the most chronic butter around. Thanks DT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## runandhide05

maha1o said:


> it was basicly just removed.. it just highlights when u push it and goes away really quick.. it doesnt fade away like it used to..
> i actually think i prefer it this way since it has no lag at all.. although i wish i could have my blue keys back


 do u mean they were like this?


----------



## 2defmouze

maha1o said:


> it was basicly just removed.. it just highlights when u push it and goes away really quick.. it doesnt fade away like it used to..
> i actually think i prefer it this way since it has no lag at all.. although i wish i could have my blue keys back


I'm running the blue BHS popout (as the screenshot earlier shows) and there is NO lag.. Smooth as ice baby get on it!

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wot

I'm wondering if installing one of runandhide05 older softkey mods will bring back the fade in/out press behavior


----------



## dr01dx

travva said:


> come on bro...


eh, i always did on my x, i am learning how these roms work on this gnex, cut me a break dude


----------



## aymercury

Wow, nice! Was it only the kernel difference?

By the way, how accurate those numbers are on ICS? I routinely see Battery Monitor Widget showing positive usage (charge) even when the phone is not connected. It usual;ly happens after some heavy load. So all that is just an estimate. How close? Is there a way to get real mA numbers on ICS?



loudaccord said:


> I'm using his nightly 9.2 on Ax 2.4 and it's working well. I did 3 hours on one kernel vs Francisco's and the mA usage on nightly 9.2 was about 30% less.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/05|12:00:25 AM|-41mA|77%|3970mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|03:00:25 AM|-25mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 
> ^ This was 2 nights ago on another kernel mentioned somewhere above. I flashed Francisco's yesterday afternoon and gave it a shot during the same time period. \/
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/06|12:01:55 AM|-26mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:56:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 
> Looks good. I didn't have hotplug enabled either


----------



## Deathshead

wot said:


> I'm wondering if installing one of runandhide05 older softkey mods will bring back the fade in/out press behavior


Kinda wondering how to bring back the stock animation as well, other than that the roms great!


----------



## mc2821

cheami said:


> What do you mean by "tre luncher?" I'm assuming you mean tre launcher, but I don't see that in my TB at all. Is it trebuchet under system data?


sorry for the confusion. I did mean tre launcher it was a typo. to clarify how to back up your home screens, in titanium backup on the main page click backup/restore at the top of the page. from that screen, scroll down until you find trebuchet 0.1, click on it and select backup. after that you will have a backup of the launcher and your home screens. just an fyi not all widgets will be restored.


----------



## travva

toxa24 said:


> I've been using Nova since axiom 2.0, I think. I always delete the other launcher, and just leave Nova in /system/app, and I never have any issues.


how do i delete the other launcher? i know how to delete it but where the hell is it located?


----------



## dr01dx

Fatsix said:


> Heh. If you wiping data. Cache is a no brainer. The script wipes the cache as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


hmmm thanks, i guess.. on my x, the rom never erased anything, not that i saw...i had the phone 48 hrs, im trying to get used to how it works along with everything else, give me some time...


----------



## wot

I'm seeing "Done" for "Find on page" inside the Browser again


----------



## dlnp22

time_to_crate said:


> _Streaming_ music in Google Music does appear to be broken:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21024664&highlight=google+music#post21024664


Still on 2.3 and working just fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvation

wot said:


> I'm seeing "Done" for "Find on page" inside the Browser again


LOL that was fixed in the last release - what the heck is going on?









I've actually stopped using the stock browser and started using ICS Browser - I absolutely love the labs "quick controls" integration taken to another level. Someone should have thought of that sooner!
https://market.andro...oft.browserplus


----------



## 2defmouze

travva said:


> how do i delete the other launcher? i know how to delete it but where the hell is it located?


It's easy in TiBu just find it by name, trebuchet

Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## redoregon

droidth3ory said:


> Tested all the links, They good..
> 
> Hopefully never because 8 testers confirmed them working.


Good! This one's looking great, man, really good. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead

dvation said:


> LOL that was fixed in the last release - what the heck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually stopped using the stock browser and started using ICS Browser - I absolutely love the labs "quick controls" integration taken to another level. Someone should have thought of that sooner!
> https://market.andro...oft.browserplus


Good Call on on the ICS plus browser.


----------



## gotwillk

anyone seeing any difference on phone speakers using DSP manager? for me, it doesn't seem to make a difference at all. but headset makes a huge difference. volume is increased dramatically. but phone speakers are a no go.

anyone else getting this?


----------



## KlugN

I've been running AOKP all day. It's nice, but it just doesn't feel the same as AXI0M although I can't quite put my finger on why...

My favorite feature of AOKP is the ROM control, where you can change the clock, carrier name in pull down and lock screen, battery, soft key layout, etc and all you have to do is reboot to see the changes. No extra flashing required. Are we going to see anything like this in AXI0M?

I also like how ROM control is in the settings menu instead of a separate app. I know for one release or so, Cyanogenmod Settings was the same. Are we going to see that again as well?

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## sawdust

Awesome rom, came from 2.3 are anyones live camera effects recording on 2.4


----------



## michaelearth

Just curious.. But why in 2.4 did he switch kernels?

Thanks


----------



## rohdawg

michaelearth said:


> Just curious.. But why in 2.4 did he switch kernels?
> 
> Thanks


FROM THE MAN HIMSELF
"._ I switch to what I feel will cause me less issues. I use JDK personally. IMO's was causing Sleep of death, which in turn causes 50 posts in the thread about something that is kernel related_."


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

Where is the custom Axi0M stock wallpaper stored in 2.4?


----------



## CDuke619

I love the 3 key home long press and search long press but only one thing I would prefer the menu button when it comes up on the right instead of the left. Is that possible?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87

When a kernel is already underclocked dk i have to still do setcpu or its already good. Thank u I just wish I understood just by reading changelogs the best kernel for me I just want stability and battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the_tox

frankiedizzle87 said:


> When a kernel is already underclocked dk i have to still do setcpu or its already good. Thank u I just wish I understood just by reading changelogs the best kernel for me I just want stability and battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you mean undervolted, then no you don't need setcpu unless you want to change the clock frequency bounds, the cpu governor, or manually adjust the voltages. If a kernel is already undervolted, you can view and change those settings using setcpu, but you don't need setcpu unless you want to further edit the cpu's operation.


----------



## Getwired

dvation said:


> I've actually stopped using the stock browser and started using ICS Browser - I absolutely love the labs "quick controls" integration taken to another level. Someone should have thought of that sooner!
> https://market.andro...oft.browserplus


Thanks for the tip -- that browser looks pretty sweet!


----------



## gotwillk

sawdust said:


> Awesome rom, came from 2.3 are anyones live camera effects recording on 2.4


nope, doesn't work. it starts to record but when you stop recording, the file doesn't get saved. it worked on 2.3 because i tried it earlier today before flashing to 2.4.


----------



## inferno10681

Hey DT, I noticed that you're going to make your own kernel. I don't mean to be annoying, but... could you maybe change the name from BR3KN3CK to BR3AKN3CK? The missing A is going to kill my OCD


----------



## KlugN

inferno10681 said:


> Hey DT, I noticed that you're going to make your own kernel. I don't mean to be annoying, but... could you maybe change the name from BR3KN3CK to BR3AKN3CK? The missing A is going to kill my OCD


I was thinking the same thing. Haha.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## eyesofibad

For some reason Google Calendar didn't flash on 2.4. All the rest of the G.apps were fine. Anyone else seeing this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CDuke619

eyesofibad said:


> For some reason Google Calendar didn't flash on 2.4. All the rest of the G.apps were fine. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Nope calendar is there for me. Did you wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

Well I gave Fab's (APEX) kernel an honest shot (5 minutes lol). My phone just yearns for JD's kernel, it just immediately runs smoother for me. I don't know what it is but my phone doesn't like any other kernel. Props to JD.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and 2.4 is amazing, DT. I love all the changes and it runs fantastic. You've got my GNEX for life.


----------



## joemagistro

anyone notice wifi being down on 2.4???? i cant connect... wont go past optaining ip


----------



## eyesofibad

I did. Odd. Maybe I'll just try reflashing apps... I just got everything set up the way I like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gotwillk

in the changelog, what is "*Color Optimization through the UI"*?


----------



## RaubRaux

inferno10681 said:


> Hey DT, I noticed that you're going to make your own kernel. I don't mean to be annoying, but... could you maybe change the name from BR3KN3CK to BR3AKN3CK? The missing A is going to kill my OCD


+1


----------



## noah

KlugN said:


> I've been running AOKP all day. It's nice, but it just doesn't feel the same as AXI0M although I can't quite put my finger on why...
> 
> My favorite feature of AOKP is the ROM control, where you can change the clock, carrier name in pull down and lock screen, battery, soft key layout, etc and all you have to do is reboot to see the changes. No extra flashing required. Are we going to see anything like this in AXI0M?
> 
> I also like how ROM control is in the settings menu instead of a separate app. I know for one release or so, Cyanogenmod Settings was the same. Are we going to see that again as well?
> 
> *If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
> -Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


A few/several pages back, he mentions getting rid of the CM settings and having his own control settings in the future. I imagine it will contain things like you are talking about.

DT, thanks again. Working great. Just probably going to reflash JDs kernel. It seemed to like my phone. Other than that, running like silk.


----------



## idefiler6

Is the 4g toggle fixed in the current upload?


----------



## vin2win

if i dont want to use nova launcher... becsuse i really like this launcher in the rom; what do you guys do when you remove the stock search bar at the top. it doesnt allow me to fill in that open area with icons.


----------



## defjae

Man Franco's kernel and 2.4 is BOSS!


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

Apex kernel kept locking up on me, went back to lean kernel and have had no problems. Loving it and 2.4 thanks DT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ugapug

Good call on the browser. Love it.


----------



## martyotaku

gotwillk said:


> nope, doesn't work. it starts to record but when you stop recording, the file doesn't get saved. it worked on 2.3 because i tried it earlier today before flashing to 2.4.


Yup same here ....but otherwise awesome rom so far loving it...thank you DT
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88

Is it just me or is the Verizon ringtones missing on 2.4? I know they were there on 2.3 but I did a full wipe and do not see them there


----------



## pauliewa

2.4 is the tits!

Anyone else's wifi/ Verizon signals grayed out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff

I didn't even wipe for this ROM and it came out perfect. I did NANDroid backup 2.3 right beforehand just incase.


----------



## maxkobi

pauliewa said:


> 2.4 is the tits!
> 
> Anyone else's wifi/ Verizon signals grayed out?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Mine seem fine. from what i understand grey signal bars means phone is not up to date on sync. try unchecking and rechecking sync and let it do its thing and see if they go blue.

is LTE button showing up for people? mine has no icon when you go into the "reorder buttons" tab in power widgets and wont show in notifications.


----------



## stigmax

anyone using the launcher mod for 5x4? do you just default to the launcher? it keeps the trebuchet launcher installed.


----------



## cdmta

mustbepbs said:


> Well I gave Fab's (APEX) kernel an honest shot (5 minutes lol). My phone just yearns for JD's kernel, it just immediately runs smoother for me. I don't know what it is but my phone doesn't like any other kernel. Props to JD.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and 2.4 is amazing, DT. I love all the changes and it runs fantastic. You've got my GNEX for life.


I gave the kernel maybe 10 minutes
JD's is a much better fit for me too. Anyone think Franco's is better? I may try that for the heck of it.


----------



## skiddingus

I tried a couple of runandhide05's softkey mods and they all work great on 2.4. I did this before I ever tried the built-in softkeys in AXI0M 2.4. I would like to switch back and try them. Is there any place I can download the stock systemui file for 2.4 to revert back without reflashing the entire rom? I think the revert file on runandhide's thread is too old for 2.4. I like the idea of being able to change the button order in the settings.

Update: runandhide05 was nice enough to create a flashable restore zip to get back the the stock 2.4 systemui if anyone needs it. It's in his thread on page 125.
Thanks runandhide05!


----------



## skiddingus

stigmax said:


> anyone using the launcher mod for 5x4? do you just default to the launcher? it keeps the trebuchet launcher installed.


I'm using it and it works fine. You will still have both launchers so you can switch when you want.


----------



## gotwillk

don't see what the issue is with Apex kernel. its running great for me. super buttery smooth. no issues that i can see. what are people getting as problems on Apex?


----------



## pauliewa

maxkobi said:


> Mine seem fine. from what i understand grey signal bars means phone is not up to date on sync. try unchecking and rechecking sync and let it do its thing and see if they go blue.
> 
> is LTE button showing up for people? mine has no icon when you go into the "reorder buttons" tab in power widgets and wont show in notifications.


Hmm..that hasn't worked for me.

The LTE button is supposed to be where?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I will be running Apex for few days... wipe battery stats in the morning and see how it goes battert wise. Working great otherwise.


----------



## davidkim99b

Imo kernel 1.3 was superb ...8 hrs idle time battery is at 85%... amazed me... I hope Apex can do better...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

travva said:


> how do i delete the other launcher? i know how to delete it but where the hell is it located?


Just use root explorer or root browser inside jrummysrom toolbox and navigate to system/app and its in there.


----------



## yoyoche

Love the new touches. Battery percent while charging, great wallpaper, and for me NFC tags. Also the added cyanogen settings. Th3ory you totally ROCK dude!


----------



## reuuin

<3 the update. The apex kernel is great for me, I always give the default settings a go. Then adjust after a few days (if there is a break in updates). All is smooth and wonderful as always. Nice touches, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## CDuke619

stigmax said:


> anyone using the launcher mod for 5x4? do you just default to the launcher? it keeps the trebuchet launcher installed.


I just defaulted the launcher.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'm loving 2.4, everything wrong was fixed! NFC Tags working is niiiiccceee!! The extra CM settings are very useful, especially the softkey mods, I always watned a search button but always hated the alignment, I wanted to make it like HTC phone since that's what I've always used and still haven't adjusted to, and it's perfect!


----------



## CyDetrakD

I can't even begin to express my love for this rom. I finally get 2.3 all setup perfectly and we get blessed with 2.4 which is lovely. The additions make this rom amazing. It just runs great and not a single problem that alone impresses me. I was getting my sick battery life on 2.3 after a calibration and now it seems even better on 2.4. I had a a few issues on 2.2-2.3 that I resolved a few days ago with the calibration and couldn't think it got any better than 2.3 but 2.4 is on point. Thank you Droidth3ory and have a great weekend. I wish I wasn't broke right now I'd throw you some donations to get you a lap dance as a token if my apprection.


----------



## shanimal92

You're an tushy DroidTh3ory! I just dropped my phone and slipped on it because it was so damn buttery. I have two broken ribs and a broken arm and leg. Also, my right eye's retina exploded from the pure awesomeness. I will be sending you my hospital bill!


----------



## wil318466

Heh. Whats up with that funky boot animation? The .001 second flash of "Axiom" then back to the regular Theory Rom animation. Kinda funny from what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## 360razir

I really liked Apex v5 a lot and I only changed to JD because DT was using it. I liked JD's kernel a lot too and went back and forth with them this week on 2.3 and the battery life on JD's was amazing and it was fast. However, Apex was just a bit smoother with the graphics, IMHO, and so while they were pretty much neck-and-neck for me (battery & speed), the nod goes to Apex for its buttery smoothness in the screen transitions (inclusive of how easy it is to bring down the notification window). Trying 2.4 now...awesome work DT and thanks!


----------



## travva

do you guys have any recommendations on tags to buy? i'd like to buy a pack of em and mess around. i'm going to google it of course, but this is a gnex thread and we're all using this awesome rom and stuff so... what better place to ask


----------



## DaPoets

I'm hearing high praises so I may have to try this out!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

travva said:


> do you guys have any recommendations on tags to buy? i'd like to buy a pack of em and mess around. i'm going to google it of course, but this is a gnex thread and we're all using this awesome rom and stuff so... what better place to ask


It really doesn't matter, it's kind of like buying styrafoam or something like that, there's just different kinds, it's not like NFC tags can really be "better". I got mine from Amazon since I have an Amazon gift card that I got for Christmas, I was very surprised at howf ast they arrived. It was a pack of 10 for about 15 dollars I believe, it's right at the top when you search NFC tags, it's a pack of 10. NFC Task Launcher, the app itself, also links to a very good site.


----------



## cheami

Anyone else's Google Music not downloading the songs you check to make available offline?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

DaPoets said:


> I'm hearing high praises so I may have to try this out!


You have the same profile pic as me so I just flipped out and was like. WUUUTUTTUTUTUTU THE FFUUUUUUUUUUUU???????????? THEN I WAS LIKE. ohhh....


----------



## DaPoets

Yeah I saw yours too... I have this painted on the side of my PC, been rocking this avatar for over 10 years now.


----------



## 360razir

Nova Launcher not playing nicely with 2.4...what changed from 2.3?


----------



## DaPoets

360razir said:


> Nova Launcher not playing nicely with 2.4...what changed from 2.3?


If that's the case I may hold off... I'm really enjoying Nova Launch and my Gnex is running smooth as it is.


----------



## sonnydroid

360razir said:


> Nova Launcher not playing nicely with 2.4...what changed from 2.3?


It's running fine for me.


----------



## Jiibus

DaPoets said:


> If that's the case I may hold off... I'm really enjoying Nova Launch and my Gnex is running smooth as it is.


I love nova launcher, but can't find much of a reason why it's better than trebuchet now.

On a separate note... I can't get hold back to kill an app, am I doing something wrong? Tried searching, nothing popped up.


----------



## Justifi

loudaccord said:


> I'm using his nightly 9.2 on Ax 2.4 and it's working well. I did 3 hours on one kernel vs Francisco's and the mA usage on nightly 9.2 was about 30% less.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/05|12:00:25 AM|-41mA|77%|3970mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:05:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:10:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:15:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:20:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:25:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:30:25 AM|-83mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:35:25 AM|-62mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:40:25 AM|-50mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:45:25 AM|-41mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:50:25 AM|-35mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|12:55:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:00:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:05:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:10:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:15:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:20:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:25:25 AM|-35mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:30:25 AM|-31mA|74%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:35:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:40:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:45:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:50:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|01:55:25 AM|-31mA|73%|3943mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:00:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:05:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:10:25 AM|-46mA|72%|3937mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:15:25 AM|-98mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:20:25 AM|-98mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:25:25 AM|-84mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:30:25 AM|-63mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:35:25 AM|-50mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:40:25 AM|-42mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:45:25 AM|-36mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:50:25 AM|-31mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|02:55:25 AM|-28mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/05|03:00:25 AM|-25mA|71%|3933mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 
> ^ This was 2 nights ago on another kernel mentioned somewhere above. I flashed Francisco's yesterday afternoon and gave it a shot during the same time period. /
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/06|12:01:55 AM|-26mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:06:55 AM|-23mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:11:55 AM|-21mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:16:55 AM|-20mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:21:55 AM|-18mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:26:55 AM|-17mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:31:55 AM|-16mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:36:55 AM|-15mA|76%|3965mV|25.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:41:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:46:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:51:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|12:56:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:01:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:06:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:11:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:16:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:21:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:26:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:31:55 AM|-14mA|75%|3951mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:36:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:41:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:46:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:51:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|01:56:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:01:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:06:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:11:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:16:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:21:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:26:55 AM|-23mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:31:55 AM|-21mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:36:55 AM|-19mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:41:55 AM|-18mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:46:55 AM|-17mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:51:55 AM|-15mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|02:56:55 AM|-15mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:01:55 AM|-14mA|74%|3947mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:06:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:11:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:16:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:21:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:26:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:31:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:36:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:41:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:46:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:51:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 2012/01/06|03:56:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0         <br />
> 
> Looks good. I didn't have hotplug enabled either


How do I read this chart? Can you explain one record? How did you generate this report?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleirosei

Hey man, found a bug: when LTE is in the notification power menu; whenever I click it to turn it off, systemUI stops unexpectedly. I have done it several times, and each time, 100 percent, reproduces it.


----------



## Justifi

Jiibus said:


> I love nova launcher, but can't find much of a reason why it's better than trebuchet now.


 I think there are more options with nova. Unless, I'm missing something? Has anyone done a indepth utube video on this rom? I downloaded the launcher mod, but I don't see the difference. I'm on the trebuchet launcher. Am I supposed to be on the home launcher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleirosei

Jiibus said:


> I love nova launcher, but can't find much of a reason why it's better than trebuchet now.
> 
> On a separate note... I can't get hold back to kill an app, am I doing something wrong? Tried searching, nothing popped up.


You must enable it at the bottom of the developer options in settings.


----------



## 360razir

Running Nova Launcher keeps my sanity, as I can backup my settings and restore them after every flash. I haven't used Trebuecht in so long, so not sure if it has a backup feature (I use 1 page for folders). In any event, I forgot that I didn't add v7 of Nova to my SD and installed the v5 .apk instead. v7 installed just fine and I am back in business (altho not sure why v5 didn't work in 2.4, but it did with 2.3). No worries, all is good now.


----------



## Jiibus

Pleirosei said:


> You must enable it at the bottom of the developer options in settings.


I guess it shouldn't surprise me that it's no different in CM7. Bit of a d'oh! Moment there, thanks!


----------



## gotwillk

is there any ICS based launcher that can do the sense previews of all screens and quick pulldown of the notification menu? these 2 are the only reasons why i'm still using ADW Launcher EX. i just can't bring myself to use a launcher that doesn't have at least the quick pulldown of notification. i hate having to reach all the way up to the top of the screen to pull it down. the phone is kinda big...


----------



## AceNJ

I'm still happily running 2.1, but this is temping. Maybe I'll wait until 2.5 to make the jump once LTE toggle is working








Just hate having to re-setup my apps/data/desktop icon locations


----------



## Pleirosei

Jiibus said:


> I guess it shouldn't surprise me that it's no different in CM7. Bit of a d'oh! Moment there, thanks!


I actually just tried to kill an app with the back button and its nit workib .

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Jiibus

Pleirosei said:


> I actually just tried to kill an app with the back button and its nit workib .
> 
> The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


Yea, just noticed. Not working for me either.


----------



## gbdesai

sonnydroid said:


> It's running fine for me.


Me too; crashed once when I first installed, but fine after update to beta 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KlugN

Hooooolllyyyyyyyyyy TITS!

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## Pleirosei

gbdesai said:


> Me too; crashed once when I first installed, but fine after update to beta 7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Beta 7 of nova launcher? Beta 7 of what?

Edit: nm


----------



## droidaho

Just flashed this a few minutes ago. I went from Axi0m 2.2 to AOKP by Roman and then back to this tonight.

Holy canoli this ROM is PURE BUTTER! Yes I used caps on purpose! This is the fastest smoothest ROM I've ever tried.

Nice job DroidTh30ry. Unreal. I will be making a donation to you sir and I highly encourage others to do the same. Crap, if everyone who has been posting about the "broken" issues in 2.3 all just made a small donation it would be significant!

If you are reading this thread... Flash this now. And please, for the love of all that is Android... WIPE! (Format Data/Cache, Format System, Wipe Dalvik Cache)


----------



## itstee

holy tits! everything is running smooth on 2.4! thanks DT


----------



## Marcismo55

gotwillk said:


> is there any ICS based launcher that can do the sense previews of all screens and quick pulldown of the notification menu? these 2 are the only reasons why i'm still using ADW Launcher EX. i just can't bring myself to use a launcher that doesn't have at least the quick pulldown of notification. i hate having to reach all the way up to the top of the screen to pull it down. the phone is kinda big...


The Beta v7 of Nova Launcher allows you to press the home button and preview screens. It's working very well and compliments 2.4 very well. I didn't think this rom could get any better but man I was way off. Mad props and thanks DT.

I'm running Francisco's nightly #10 and all is well so far.


----------



## oneninja

just download and followed all instructions and flashed. Home screen button does not work and its freezing up. Im going to redownload, wipe, and format again. I hope it resolves these issues. Anyone else experiencing problems


----------



## CyDetrakD

Now we just need some themes that work with 2.4 my favorite "Black Exodus" doesn't work unfortunately. I tried the latest cobalt and its nice but needs all the grey to be blacked like the screens. I'm getting used to all the ics blue but miss my green themes and really miss "Watermark'd" from the og Droid days.


----------



## vin2win

Any idea when you remove the standard google search bars how to place icons in its place? It doesnt let me fill that area once I remove the search bar.... only on Nova launcher does it allow that...


----------



## cdmta

Is this update missing Picasa sync? 
Don't see it listed in settings/accounts & sync/gmail account. It does say google photos, but i thought it said picasa.


----------



## gotwillk

cdmta said:


> Is this update missing Picasa sync?
> Don't see it listed in settings/accounts & sync/gmail account. It does say google photos, but i thought it said picasa.


nope, google photos is picasa.


----------



## Htimez2

Thanx again DT for an amazing rom. My only request would be is there any way we can get the verizon data manager widget back, the 1x1 data widget seems to be gone, I have the my verizon app but no widget?


----------



## shanimal92

What makes you pick the kernels you include in the rom? Do they work better?


----------



## cdmta

gotwillk said:


> nope, google photos is picasa.


deleted and re-added google account and noticed that a permission came up in notification area, but i cannot select it. weird.


----------



## terryharrison

vin2win said:


> Any idea when you remove the standard google search bars how to place icons in its place? It doesnt let me fill that area once I remove the search bar.... only on Nova launcher does it allow that...


Flash the launcher mod in the OP then select the launcher with the 4x5 work space as default when you hit the home button.


----------



## joemagistro

What's the deal with wifi???? Doesn't Work for meee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord

Justifi said:


> How do I read this chart? Can you explain one record? How did you generate this report?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Those are battery stats, the important thing to me is the -mA, that's how much "power" my phone is consuming. All the numbers are in the middle of the night when the screen is off and it's in deep idle. The less the better. I flashed Francisco's nightly 10 and enabled hotplug and had even less drain. between AXI0M 2.4 and nightly 10, this is the lowest consumption I've seen. Oh, and it's fast


----------



## sting5566

joemagistro said:


> What's the deal with wifi???? Doesn't Work for meee
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have no issues with WIFI at all. What issues are you having?


----------



## loudaccord

aymercury said:


> Wow, nice! Was it only the kernel difference?
> 
> By the way, how accurate those numbers are on ICS? I routinely see Battery Monitor Widget showing positive usage (charge) even when the phone is not connected. It usual;ly happens after some heavy load. So all that is just an estimate. How close? Is there a way to get real mA numbers on ICS?


The problem with our battery setup is that it will try to predict consumption so if you're using it a lot then stop, it will think that you're going to use another set %... when you don't actually use that %, it will go back up. I let it idle for 2 hours before even taking the samples (notice that the start time is midnight).

Both of those were on AXI0M 2.3, only difference was the kernel. In fact, the first set of values, the kernel was undervolted more than Francisco's which still pulled out the better numbers.


----------



## loudaccord

loudaccord said:


> I'm using his nightly 9.2 on Ax 2.4 and it's working well. I did 3 hours on one kernel vs Francisco's and the mA usage on nightly 9.2 was about 30% less.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/05|12:00:25 AM|-41mA|77%|3970mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:05:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:10:25 AM|-56mA|76%|3858mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:15:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:20:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:25:25 AM|-93mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:30:25 AM|-83mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/05|12:35:25 AM|-62mA|75%|3957mV|22.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 
> ^ This was 2 nights ago on another kernel mentioned somewhere above. I flashed Francisco's yesterday afternoon and gave it a shot during the same time period. \/
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/01/06|		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:06:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:11:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:16:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:21:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:26:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:31:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:36:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:41:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:46:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:51:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/06|03:56:55 AM|-13mA|73%|3945mV|21.0ºC|0|0		<br />
> 
> Looks good. I didn't have hotplug enabled either


Moved to AX 2.4 and Francisco's nightly 10 with hotplug enabled this time:



Code:


        <br />
2012/01/07|03:01:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:06:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:11:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:16:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:21:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:26:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:31:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:36:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:41:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:46:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:51:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|03:56:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:01:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:06:10 AM|-13mA|91%|4082mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:11:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:16:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:21:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:26:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:31:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:36:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:41:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:46:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:51:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|04:56:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:01:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:06:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:11:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:16:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:21:10 AM|-16mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:26:10 AM|-15mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:31:10 AM|-14mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:36:10 AM|-14mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:41:10 AM|-13mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:46:10 AM|-12mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:51:10 AM|-12mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|05:56:10 AM|-11mA|90%|4071mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|06:01:10 AM|-10mA|89%|4060mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|06:06:10 AM|-10mA|89%|4060mV|69.8ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|06:11:10 AM|-10mA|89%|4060mV|69.8ºF|0|0	  <br />

#winning.


----------



## joemagistro

sting5566 said:


> I have no issues with WIFI at all. What issues are you having?


it does not go any further then connecting to ip and just loops... Doesn't connect like on 2.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzweb

Htimez2 said:


> Thanx again DT for an amazing rom. My only request would be is there any way we can get the verizon data manager widget back, the 1x1 data widget seems to be gone, I have the my verizon app but no widget?


Just go to Market and look for the My Verizon app, and you'll see there is an update. Widget is there after updating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmta

My problem with photos not syncing was due to google+ app error. uninstalled/reinstalled and this fixed it.

FYI, Franco nightly #10 runs very very nicely on this rom. First time over 3000 on quadrant.


----------



## dvation

joemagistro said:


> What's the deal with wifi???? Doesn't Work for meee
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm on wifi right now, appears to be okay. 2.4 wipes your data, cache and formats system, so that means you restored access point data and shouldn't have, or maybe (less likely) you didn't wipe dalvik before flasing.

Did you change kernels or are you running 2.4 with no modifications?


----------



## dvation

For anyone that uses the custom brightness levels in the CM settings, have you ever noticed that when you're in "edit levels" it seems like the sensor gets stuck at 4?

It doesn't happen all the time, but I love tweaking those settings and I feel very confident that I know when I'm not in ambient light as low as 4 - but sometimes it just doesn't move. Just curious if anyone else has seen that.


----------



## sting5566

joemagistro said:


> it does not go any further then connecting to ip and just loops... Doesn't connect like on 2.3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When you installed 2.4 did you wipe everything first, cause I have had no issues at all.


----------



## joemagistro

sting5566 said:


> When you installed 2.4 did you wipe everything first, cause I have had no issues at all.


interesting.. Wiped data cache.. Format system dalv and battery stats.. Wifi is a nogo for me.. I'll tink around after work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sirj00

DT, This is a home run. 2.4 working superb. No issues although I haven't tried the lte toggle
waiting for the fix before I use it. I do have to add although your rom is running superb.

Using 2.4 WITH Nightly 10 from Franco is a match made in heaven. The deep sleep with the speed
work hand in hand. 11 hrs later only used 5% of battery while on deep sleep. Seeping 12ma per hr.

Thank you for all your work you will be compensated.


----------



## wera750

Would love to see lockscreen mods and the web os multi tasking mod. They are sweet on aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

wera750 said:


> Would love to see lockscreen mods and the web os multi tasking mod. They are sweet on aokp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm working on the lock screen. I believe RAH said he has the WebOS hack made???


----------



## tx3kgtman

I don't know if its the kernel or what but I can't find a single studder on 2.4. Everything is as fast as I've ever seen it. Hope battery life doesn't suffer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BalinorTx

cdmta said:


> deleted and re-added google account and noticed that a permission came up in notification area, but i cannot select it. weird.


You know some folks do one of two things:
a) remove and reinstall google+ 







remove the google account from the phone that has the picasa albums, and then bring that account back and sync photos.

I have not seen the "right" way yet, but both techniques have worked for me... a pain yes... not sure what is up with that. but it is a permissions issue with Google...


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

DT, 2.4 is running great. Thank you. Are you still using JD kernel in your personal build? Also, I tried to flash the zygote original battery mod. I don't like having the percentage showing in my battery icon. It worked fine, but it also overwrote the ability to have the 4 soft keys. I did not see a 4 softkey mod that had the standard battery icon.

Nevermind, I found the mod!


----------



## BalinorTx

mustbepbs said:


> Well I gave Fab's (APEX) kernel an honest shot (5 minutes lol). My phone just yearns for JD's kernel, it just immediately runs smoother for me. I don't know what it is but my phone doesn't like any other kernel. Props to JD.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and 2.4 is amazing, DT. I love all the changes and it runs fantastic. You've got my GNEX for life.


My GNex did not like it, ran my phone hot... so back to JD... but doing some research on Franco's


----------



## aymercury

I installed Franco's nightly #10 yesterday, reset CPU Spy timings and let it sleep. So, in about 10 hours it used 10% of the battery. All radios were on, wi-fi connected, emails received. BMW saved battery history every 2 minutes, it ranged from -21mA to -18mA. Only 10 minutes were in 350MHz state, the rest was deep sleep. Outstanding, if you ask me. Edit: it was without hot_plug enabled.

I will continue testing Franco's kernel today in real life. ;-)



cdmta said:


> I gave the kernel maybe 10 minutes
> JD's is a much better fit for me too. Anyone think Franco's is better? I may try that for the heck of it.


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> I'm working on the lock screen. I believe RAH said he has the WebOS hack made???


Damn you guys all wake up early!

Thank you for everything Th3ory! Awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## martyotaku

DT 2.4 is awesome ...only thing i see is facial affects in video camera dont record?
they did in 2.3?
Thanx again


----------



## droidth3ory

martyotaku said:


> DT 2.4 is awesome ...only thing i see is facial affects in video camera dont record?
> they did in 2.3?
> Thanx again


They did record, but it would be hit and miss, then cause the Cam to FC. I just pulled them until I fix it. I would rather not have them there than have a FC. lol


----------



## martyotaku

droidth3ory said:


> They did record, but it would be hit and miss, then cause the Cam to FC. I just pulled them until I fix it. I would rather not have them there than have a FC. lol


 thanx ..dont blame u


----------



## aymercury

The only reason I use it is 5x5 layout. And it works fine on 2.4 for me.



Jiibus said:


> I love nova launcher, but can't find much of a reason why it's better than trebuchet now.


----------



## dlnp22

aymercury said:


> I am glad I had TBolt since it connected me to you.


What IS this salty liquid discharge coming from my eyes? Someone please make it stop...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Htimez2

Hey DT nvm about the verizon data app widget. I was able to get it back by restoring an old copy from titanium backup. Thanks again for all your hard work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## loudaccord

Victory.



Code:


<br />
		<br />
2012/01/07|08:05:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:10:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:15:46 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:20:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:25:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:30:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:35:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:40:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:45:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:50:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
2012/01/07|08:55:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0<br />

this is not on airplane mode. I have 3g on with corp email and gmail on push.


----------



## wera750

droidth3ory said:


> I'm working on the lock screen. I believe RAH said he has the WebOS hack made???


Sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

So DT, whats this NEXbox i keep hearing about? is it like ROman's ROM CONTROL?


----------



## droidth3ory

reverepats said:


> So DT, whats this NEXbox i keep hearing about? is it like ROman's ROM CONTROL?


In all my ROM, there has been a APP, that has info and direct downloads to themes and mods. The app is made, but with all the server issues lately I need to get t the direct linking fixed.

The control panel will be my own version of a toggle control, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dlnp22

cvbcbcmv said:


> I'm loving 2.4, everything wrong was fixed! NFC Tags working is niiiiccceee!! The extra CM settings are very useful, especially the softkey mods, I always watned a search button but always hated the alignment, I wanted to make it like HTC phone since that's what I've always used and still haven't adjusted to, and it's perfect!


I've been waiting to see this post from you for 2 weeks now. Finally, huh?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaubRaux

if anyone wants to try out a serious battery saving kernel which is quicker to respond than any kernel I've used on the LTE boards check out Franco's in the GSM developer section

check out this post on XDA, and he has updated it to nightly 10 now.










anyway, I heard people talking about it, but couldnt find it, took me awhile to figure to look in the GSM section, glad i did

works like a charm on my 2.4 AXI0M


----------



## reverepats

droidth3ory said:


> In all my ROM, there has been a APP, that has info and direct downloads to themes and mods. The app is made, but with all the server issues lately I need to get t the direct linking fixed.
> 
> The control panel will be my own version of a toggle control, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ohh i see...Sounds pretty sweet. man what a convenience that would be for all themes and MODs. look forward to it man, thanks for the reply!!


----------



## ExiledThemer

One thing I don't like about Franco kernel is there is no 350 slot or whatever the frequency is in the 300s slot....it only has 700 as lowest slot. I'm running anyway just to see how it is. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## RaubRaux

he takes a different approach, although there is a 350 slot now, you can t argue with his results

this may also be why his kernel is so much more responsive, the sleep time i experience with his kernel on this rom are over double anyone elses. Performance up top is nearly identical, but with screen off, and quick wake up, there is no comparison.


----------



## CDuke619

Htimez2 said:


> Hey DT nvm about the verizon data app widget. I was able to get it back by restoring an old copy from titanium backup. Thanks again for all your hard work!
> 
> All you had to do was go to the market look up myverizon and press update. Then the widget would have been there. It's what I did last night
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6

raub said:


> he takes a different approach, but you can t argue with his results
> 
> this may also be why his kernel is so much more responsive, the sleep time i experience with his kernel on this rom are over double anyone elses. Performance up top is nearly identical, but with screen off, and quick wake up, there is no comparison.


Did you touch any speed settings? Or just install the ROM and kernel and leave it at that?

I installed his kernel with AOKP nightly last night, and I was getting about 1.5%/hr idle drain....not quite as nice as what you were seeing, but still better than stock. Would love to know how you did it so I can try to match (or maybe the ROM has something to do with it too.....I might try Axiom later today)


----------



## jhuntdog

aymercury said:


> What IS this salty liquid discharge coming from my eyes? Someone please make it stop...


You ever heard of a little thing called feelings? LOL.

Fantastic experience thus far with 2.4. Smooth, stable, fast. Thanks, Th3ry!


----------



## RaubRaux

chrisexv6 said:


> Did you touch any speed settings? Or just install the ROM and kernel and leave it at that?
> 
> I installed his kernel with AOKP nightly last night, and I was getting about 1.5%/hr idle drain....not quite as nice as what you were seeing, but still better than stock. Would love to know how you did it so I can try to match (or maybe the ROM has something to do with it too.....I might try Axiom later today)


per Franco s instructions, I left all settings the way he set them, also his nightly 10 version is showing better results by almost 15%


----------



## Budwizer

dvation said:


> I'm on wifi right now, appears to be okay. 2.4 wipes your data, cache and formats system, so that means you restored access point data and shouldn't have, or maybe (less likely) you didn't wipe dalvik before flasing.
> 
> Did you change kernels or are you running 2.4 with no modifications?


Wireless AP settings are pulled back down with your Google account when you set your device back up. I haven't had to enter mine since I first set them up eons ago. Only have to toggle on Wireless and it already has my AP security settings and auto-magically connects. This is with a full wipe, etc. I actually reverted back to stock and re-rooted before installing 2.4 as I needed to test something else on a stock device.

That said no issues over here with wireless at all. Been running like a champ so far.


----------



## skiddingus

Does anyone know if the policy.jar file has been changed from AXI0M 2.3 to 2.4? I want to install the volume rocker screen wake (made for 2.3) but I don't want to break anything.


----------



## droidth3ory

So... I flashed Franco's kernel this morning and have been beating around testing it. It IS very nice.







Much better than the last time I tried it.


----------



## droidth3ory

skiddingus said:


> Does anyone know if the policy.jar file has been changed from AXI0M 2.3 to 2.4? I want to install the volume rocker screen wake (made for 2.3) but I don't want to break anything.


Should have no issues... Make a backup first. Things happen.


----------



## skiddingus

droidth3ory said:


> Should have no issues... Make a backup first. Things happen.


Thanks. I'll give it a test drive and report here. I try to use all 3 buttons a little. I'm going to wear out this power button hitting it a million times a day and it's much easier to find the volume rocker quickly to wake the screen too.

Update: Flashed the volume rocker screen wake and everything seems to be fine so far. It's in the OP of this thread if interested:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13492-mod-general-rom-mods-upon-request-miui-top-bar-battery-screen-wake-and-more-coming/


----------



## Medix

I can't get the 5x5 workspace working after wiping and flashing. Anyone else having this issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

Medix said:


> I can't get the 5x5 workspace working after wiping and flashing. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What 5x5 workspace?


----------



## JackTheRipper

droidth3ory said:


> What 5x5 workspace?


Thats why I use Nova Launcher..

Wifi works
video recording works
calendar works
I wonder if people are following the OP... again....

I have to say this is absolutely the best rom out there currently. Mmmm butter.


----------



## Justifi

droidth3ory said:


> What 5x5 workspace?


Coming from you, that it's indeed funny!
However like the other person, where is the option to increase the work from the standard? I flashed the launcher mod and I can't tell the difference from regular trebuchet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

droidth3ory said:


> So... I flashed Franco's kernel this morning and have been beating around testing it. It IS very nice. Much better than the last time I tried it.


I'm actually going to give it a shot as well. I got 2 random reboots today using JD's. Also, my battery life has been trash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfish123

pauliewa said:


> 2.4 is the tits!
> 
> Anyone else's wifi/ Verizon signals grayed out?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


mine have been for several versions...most of the time are solid grey...occasionally I get the blue bars

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Justifi said:


> Coming from you, that it's indeed funny!
> However like the other person, where is the option to increase the work from the standard? I flashed the launcher mod and I can't tell the difference from regular trebuchet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


THE MODDED Launcher is 4x5, no search bar and all the real estate is free. If you have a old one on your SD, you need to redownload it. I have to make a change.


----------



## dvation

ExiledThemer said:


> One thing I don't like about Franco kernel is there is no 350 slot or whatever the frequency is in the 300s slot....it only has 700 as lowest slot. I'm running anyway just to see how it is. Just wanted to point that out.


I can get my 700 slot down to around 800-850mv - and I can only get 350 down to 775mv. That extra 25-50mv is barely going to be measurable in battery savings, so it's not a huge loss.


----------



## dpaine88

I seem to be missing a bunch of ringtones...I think they are the stock Verizon ones but they were in 2.3

Is there any way to get them back?


----------



## thewahlrus

winner00 said:


> I'm working on the lock screen. I believe RAH said he has the WebOS hack made???


Some of the mods in his thread had the webos like horizontal task switcher. It works great, very sharp, larger thumbnails. I tried it, but like the standard vertical one better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmiff

I only see a Franco kernel under the GSM thread. Is that the one people are using?


----------



## dpaine88

rsmiff said:


> I only see a Franco kernel under the GSM thread. Is that the one people are using?


Yup, but it works fine on LTE.

His XDA thread is a bit more active : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341


----------



## el-bori

dpaine88 said:


> I seem to be missing a bunch of ringtones...I think they are the stock Verizon ones but they were in 2.3
> 
> Is there any way to get them back?


I notice that too but the rom is running so great that I forgot about the ringtones.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

droidth3ory said:


> THE MODDED Launcher is 4x5, no search bar and all the real estate is free. If you have a old one on your SD, you need to redownload it. I have to make a change.


Is the one I downloaded yesterday the correct updated launcher mod? It sounds like you are saying you are going to change it again.


----------



## dvation

el-bori said:


> I notice that too but the rom is running so great that I forgot about the ringtones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The stock ringtones and notifications are terrible imho.


----------



## mfish123

loudaccord said:


> Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> 2012/01/07|08:05:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:10:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:15:46 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:20:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:25:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:30:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:35:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:40:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:45:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:50:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:55:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0<br />
> 
> this is not on airplane mode. I have 3g on with corp email and gmail on push.


Wow....that's awesome. What kernel, governor, mhz ranges, and undervolt settings are you using to achieve this?


----------



## FloridaMike

I love this Rom, unfortunately 2.4 now has DSP manager pre installed... something in its code ruins the sound quality of music over Bluetooth no matter what eq you use, our even no eq. It's there any way to post a link without DSP? ... it's a great concept but doesn't work. I've had the same results when I installed it in other ROMs too, seems to only work right on CM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miamifin33

How do I access the ability to utilize the back button to kill apps?


----------



## loudaccord

mfish123 said:


> Wow....that's awesome. What kernel, governor, mhz ranges, and undervolt settings are you using to achieve this?


Francisco's nightly 10 700min/1200max conservative gov. Manually enabled hotplug. Didn't change the undervolt settings... not an option and not needed on the kernel.


----------



## loudaccord

droidth3ory said:


> So... I flashed Franco's kernel this morning and have been beating around testing it. It IS very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than the last time I tried it.


best one I found so far as far as battery life AND speed. no crashes or SODs. I can provide more stats if desired


----------



## dajmanjt

loudaccord said:


> Francisco's nightly 10 700min/1200max conservative gov. Manually enabled hotplug. Didn't change the undervolt settings... not an option and not needed on the kernel.


 how do you manually enable hotplug?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fearsparks

I had sod problems using 2.3, but 2.4 has been running perfectly. Thanks for switching kernels. It worked great 4 me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux

dajmanjt said:


> how do you manually enable hotplug?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i believe the only way to do it, is with his app, on the market place search for franco should be first option

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDUQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmarket.android.com%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.franco.kernel&ei=cXoIT-Za1OmCB6SG3YAC&usg=AFQjCNF-AbCTDTAWNiu8VnfVGa8gVNrAIw&sig2=grJPcuzbbHG5pCdpO9bOHA

less than two bucks and always keeps you up to date with his latest kernal, also has oc and uc controls

plus the hot plug is worth it


----------



## paul247

FloridaMike said:


> I love this Rom, unfortunately 2.4 now has DSP manager pre installed... something in its code ruins the sound quality of music over Bluetooth no matter what eq you use, our even no eq. It's there any way to post a link without DSP? ... it's a great concept but doesn't work. I've had the same results when I installed it in other ROMs too, seems to only work right on CM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Under settings> sounds> music effects you can switch to musicFX. Hope that helps


----------



## mfish123

loudaccord said:


> Francisco's nightly 10 700min/1200max conservative gov. Manually enabled hotplug. Didn't change the undervolt settings... not an option and not needed on the kernel.


Thanks for the quick response. I'm just a little confused on the governor....do you mean you set the governor to conservative in the drop down in setcpu, and then by some other method enable the hotplug function on the conservative governor? If so would you mind sharing your method? Or am I overthinking this and you just selected hotplug as the governor in the drop down in setcpu. Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## dajmanjt

raub said:


> i believe the only way to do it, is with his app, on the market place search for franco should be first option
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDUQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmarket.android.com%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.franco.kernel&ei=cXoIT-Za1OmCB6SG3YAC&usg=AFQjCNF-AbCTDTAWNiu8VnfVGa8gVNrAIw&sig2=grJPcuzbbHG5pCdpO9bOHA
> 
> less than two bucks and always keeps you up to date with his latest kernal, also has oc and uc controls
> 
> plus the hot plug is worth it


 yea I already have his app... Don't see the hotplug option...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07

Running 2.4 & IMO 1.3. So far with excellent results & satisfying battery life. Will give kernel a few more days to settle in though before verdict.

Thanks again for awesome from release. Now just need some kernel with call recording baked in....doh


----------



## RaubRaux

dajmanjt said:


> yea I already have his app... Don't see the hotplug option...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


click on kernel settings


----------



## FloridaMike

paul247 said:


> Under settings> sounds> music effects you can switch to musicFX. Hope that helps


Yeah, did that... I think dsp manager does something to the code though... even digging that yields the same results

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cg006

I removed the search bar and i cant use that free space. Is it supposed to be like that? Seems like i have alot of wasted space now







could probably fit an extra row.
Other than that rom is running awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dajmanjt

raub said:


> click on kernel settings


 lol thanks bro you rock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Cg006 said:


> I removed the search bar and i cant use that free space. Is it supposed to be like that? Seems like i have alot of wasted space now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could probably fit an extra row.
> Other than that rom is running awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Always been like that. The Modded launcher in the OP will remove the bar and give you all your space.


----------



## chrisexv6

FloridaMike said:


> I love this Rom, unfortunately 2.4 now has DSP manager pre installed... something in its code ruins the sound quality of music over Bluetooth no matter what eq you use, our even no eq. It's there any way to post a link without DSP? ... it's a great concept but doesn't work. I've had the same results when I installed it in other ROMs too, seems to only work right on CM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think you can just open the ROM zip and get rid of the DSP manager apk file before flashing onto the phone. Or once installed you should be able to use TiBackup to freeze or uninstall it.

I havent tried it yet, it did make streaming audio over Bluetooth sound a LOT better using my Fascinate, so hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## ugapug

FYI, for those of you who've had problems in the past with your virtual SDCard not showing data when you plug into your PC, get SDRescan from the Android Market. Every time I've had it not show new stuff, I run that app and BOOM it's there.


----------



## dpaine88

loudaccord said:


> i believe the only way to do it, is with his app, on the market place search for franco should be first option
> 
> http://www.google.co...bbHG5pCdpO9bOHA
> 
> less than two bucks and always keeps you up to date with his latest kernal, also has oc and uc controls
> 
> plus the hot plug is worth it


I am using his kernel as well and I coulda sworn hotplug was enabled by default on all governors.

This is from his changelog of 9.0



> * Also added cpu1 suspended when screen_off and when screen_on it comes back to life. This works no matter what governor is choosen
> * Added toggle option of the cpu1 suspend during screen_off:
> cpu1 shuts down on screen_off: echo 1 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled
> 
> cpu1 does not shut down on screen_off: echo 0 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled


EDIT: looks like I was wrong. I navigated to /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled via Root Explorer and the value in the file is 0.


----------



## Cg006

droidth3ory said:


> Always been like that. The Modded launcher in the OP will remove the bar and give you all your space.


Thank you! I must have missed it.. ive been reading pieces from this threa..so many comments... I love that i have my toggles back for power integrated intot the drop down again









I think maybe that mod should be permanent? Having the ability to put the looking glass at the bottom, negates needing that search bar at all. i rather have the extra space anyday


----------



## loudaccord

dpaine88 said:


> I am using his kernel as well and I coulda sworn hotplug was enabled by default on all governors.
> 
> This is from his changelog of 9.0


I ran this just in case... in Terminal Emulator:



Code:


<br />
su<br />
echo 1 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled<br />

Everything I use normally is working great in 2.4. I have Light Flow, Gmail, Corp Email, played Sentinel 3 for a lil bit and made a few calls. WiFi is great, just have to try bluetooth but I don't see that being a problem. The pop out BHS blue soft button mod is sweeeeet as well.

DT, A++ work, thank you!


----------



## hankijm

I wiped and restarted without flashing and it won't go past the launch screen. How do I enter recovery mode now? Is there a way to access recovery mode after a battery pull?


----------



## droidth3ory

hankijm said:


> I wiped and restarted without flashing and it won't go past the launch screen. How do I enter recovery mode now? Is there a way to access recovery mode after a battery pull?


Pull the battery. Put it back in, Hold Down Both Vol keys and the power button. In the menu scroll to to recovery and hit the power button.


----------



## sppatel

Just flashed this for the first time. Seems very fast, smooth.


----------



## dpaine88

loudaccord said:


> I ran this just in case... in Terminal Emulator:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> su<br />
> echo 1 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled<br />
> 
> Everything I use normally is working great in 2.4. I have Light Flow, Gmail, Corp Email, played Sentinel 3 for a lil bit and made a few calls. WiFi is great, just have to try bluetooth but I don't see that being a problem. The pop out BHS blue soft button mod is sweeeeet as well.
> 
> DT, A++ work, thank you!


Looks like the hotplug setting on Franco's kernel does revert to 0 after a reboot as a heads up.


----------



## Cg006

hankijm said:


> I wiped and restarted without flashing and it won't go past the launch screen. How do I enter recovery mode now? Is there a way to access recovery mode after a battery pull?


Power phone down...and when its completely off:
hold volume up+down button AND Power Button at the same time for a few seconds

should kick you into FASTLOADER^ mode, select recovery from there using the volume keys


----------



## RaubRaux

dpaine88 said:


> Looks like the hotplug setting on Franco's kernel does revert to 0 after a reboot as a heads up.


 id say bc he has an app to manually set it, i don t mind, a couple bucks here and there, He seems to be making continual improvements same as DT and his app easily keeps me updated, They deserve it, a lot of time invested.


----------



## noah

Any chance there is going to be a future launcher w/ variable workspace? The main reason I use Nova at this point is for my 6x5 where I have a lot of open real estate among a few other things.


----------



## cheami

My fix permissions in CWM and ROM Manager don't work properly. Is this a common issue with anyone else?


----------



## aymercury

Oh, shudup!











dlnp22 said:


> What IS this salty liquid discharge coming from my eyes? Someone please make it stop...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aymercury

Hm, I see 350 slot. No 180.



ExiledThemer said:


> One thing I don't like about Franco kernel is there is no 350 slot or whatever the frequency is in the 300s slot....it only has 700 as lowest slot. I'm running anyway just to see how it is. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## gbdesai

loudaccord said:


> Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> 2012/01/07|08:05:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:10:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:15:46 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:20:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 2012/01/07|08:25:45 AM|-2mA|76%|3955mV|71.6ºF|0|0		<br />
> 
> this is not on airplane mode. I have 3g on with corp email and gmail on push.


Which kernel, governor, and any user UV?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

Err sorry never mind the previous post, I see someone asked the same question! Posts are flying fast and furious...


----------



## dpaine88

Ok I am getting a lot better battery life out of nowhere...I changed 3 things so it could be any 3 of them but I think it could be the bootloader.

1) Axiom 2.3 - >2.4
2) Francos nightly from 9.2 -> 10
3) the newest bootloader

I have read other people reporting better battery life on this newest bootloader so it is certainly worth checking out!!

The newest bootloader is primeKL01 , mine had the primekk15 one before I flashed it.

Google has recommended the 01 to go with 4.0.3 android.

Here is a link to the easiest way to install it :http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2835

Obviously all credit goes to the author of that post Gingernut.

To check the bootloader you have now, just reboot into the bootloader just like you would for recovery but choose bootloader and it should be there on the bottom.


----------



## droidaho

I'm not a noob but I'm still learning as I go. I'm intrigued by Franco's nightly 10 kernel. But I'm seeing lots of discussion of "hotplug."

Can anyone summarize what this is before I flash?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pauliewa

cheami said:


> My fix permissions in CWM and ROM Manager don't work properly. Is this a common issue with anyone else?


Mine didn't either...for a few tries. Then on the 6th or 7th time it ran thru and fixed all of em.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux

droidaho said:


> I'm not a noob but I'm still learning as I go. I'm intrigued by Franco's nightly 10 kernel. But I'm seeing lots of discussion of "hotplug."
> 
> Can anyone summarize what this is before I flash?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


hotplug is a setting that you can make with his kernel and his app from the market to turn off one of your cpu s while the screen is off, hence using less power


----------



## dpaine88

raub said:


> hotplug is a setting that you can make with his kernel and his app from the market to turn off one of your cpu s while the screen is off, hence using less power


To add on this, "hotplug" is a new governor from google itself. However Franco took the hotplug aspect of it and allowed it to be enabled on any governor you want.


----------



## gotwillk

dpaine88 said:


> Ok I am getting a lot better battery life out of nowhere...I changed 3 things so it could be any 3 of them but I think it could be the bootloader.
> 
> 1) Axiom 2.3 - >2.4
> 2) Francos nightly from 9.2 -> 10
> 3) the newest bootloader
> 
> I have read other people reporting better battery life on this newest bootloader so it is certainly worth checking out!!
> 
> The newest bootloader is primeKL01 , mine had the primekk15 one before I flashed it.
> 
> Google has recommended the 01 to go with 4.0.3 android.
> 
> Here is a link to the easiest way to install it :http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2835
> 
> Obviously all credit goes to the author of that post Gingernut.
> 
> To check the bootloader you have now, just reboot into the bootloader just like you would for recovery but choose bootloader and it should be there on the bottom.


hmm interesting. new bootloader eh? haven't heard anyone talking about it though. how much better is the battery life for you? any comparisons?

EDIT: just rebooted into bootloader and i already have the PRIMEKL01 version. weird because i don't remember flashing to any new bootloaders.


----------



## mdbowman

gotwillk said:


> hmm interesting. new bootloader eh? haven't heard anyone talking about it though. how much better is the battery life for you? any comparisons?
> 
> EDIT: just rebooted into bootloader and i already have the PRIMEKL01 version. weird because i don't remember flashing to any new bootloaders.


Maybe it's the version that came with the radio leaks many of us have flashed.... I know it came with a new bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

dpaine88 said:


> Looks like the hotplug setting on Franco's kernel does revert to 0 after a reboot as a heads up.


Buying his app does make it easier but he does not require to buy it or anything...there is a way to make it stick, you just have to do it manually. It is discussed starting around this post:

http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2335


----------



## loudrockmusic

Is anyone else having issue with reordering the notification widget buttons? CM settings will let me into the place to rearrange, but it won't actually rearrange them when i try to move them.


----------



## sk8

I may have missed something somewhere in the op, but after flashing 2.4 and the modded launcher to get rid of the search bar, the search bar remained. Is there an updated zip that's not in the op. I restored wookie for now as the search bar is pointless. I think it should be removed by default , anyone else agree?.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

loudrockmusic said:


> Is anyone else having issue with reordering the notification widget buttons? CM settings will let me into the place to rearrange, but it won't actually rearrange them when i try to move them.


Mine is working...make sure you are touching the little bullet/icon, left of the toggle you want to move, to drag it up or down.


----------



## Slvfox

loudrockmusic said:


> Is anyone else having issue with reordering the notification widget buttons? CM settings will let me into the place to rearrange, but it won't actually rearrange them when i try to move them.


Did you hold the far left "horizonal lines" and slide them up in the order you want?


----------



## Slvfox

Budwizer said:


> Wireless AP settings are pulled back down with your Google account when you set your device back up. I haven't had to enter mine since I first set them up eons ago. Only have to toggle on Wireless and it already has my AP security settings and auto-magically connects. This is with a full wipe, etc. I actually reverted back to stock and re-rooted before installing 2.4 as I needed to test something else on a stock device.
> 
> That said no issues over here with wireless at all. Been running like a champ so far.


Are you sure about that. I have been flashing since the OG Droid days and the only way to get the wireless settings back was through TiBu. Even since flashing on the Nexus, I have had to resetup my wireless settings after a ful wipe.


----------



## sk8

Slvfox said:


> Are you sure about that. I have been flashing since the OG Droid days and the only way to get the wireless settings back was through TiBu. Even since flashing on the Nexus, I have had to resetup my wireless settings after a ful wipe.


My AP settings restore from google every time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudrockmusic

Lollee76 said:


> Did you hold the far left "horizonal lines" and slide them up in the order you want?


Yea definitely doing it the right way. It will show me dragging it up or down, witha green transparency to the row I'm dragging. However, no matter where I try to move it, it returns to it's original position. The only place I can get them to move is to the top spot, which means I get to do a quick mind puzzle on which order to put them up there to get the order I desire. I did notice that this is a newer version of the settings app that includes the onscreen key toggles (I haven't touched it). I was definitely able to rearrange on 2.3 with the older CM settings


----------



## droidth3ory

loudrockmusic said:


> Yea definitely doing it the right way. It will show me dragging it up or down, witha green transparency to the row I'm dragging. However, no matter where I try to move it, it returns to it's original position. The only place I can get them to move is to the top spot, which means I get to do a quick mind puzzle on which order to put them up there to get the order I desire. I did notice that this is a newer version of the settings app that includes the onscreen key toggles (I haven't touched it). I was definitely able to rearrange on 2.3 with the older CM settings


Have you flashed any mods?


----------



## FlameSpaz

Slvfox said:


> Are you sure about that. I have been flashing since the OG Droid days and the only way to get the wireless settings back was through TiBu. Even since flashing on the Nexus, I have had to resetup my wireless settings after a ful wipe.


Mine works that way as well...as long as I have the google backup checked when setting up my phone again after a flash/wipe, it remembers my wifi settings and such.


----------



## Mavlar

Is anyone else having problems syncing Facebook in 2.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

sk8 said:


> I may have missed something somewhere in the op, but after flashing 2.4 and the modded launcher to get rid of the search bar, the search bar remained. Is there an updated zip that's not in the op. I restored wookie for now as the search bar is pointless. I think it should be removed by default , anyone else agree?.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Make sure you delate any other ones out of the folder it downloads to and redownload. Clear Cache and Dalvik, Flash it.

Its works, Using it myself


----------



## DHO

Lollee76 said:


> Mine works that way as well...as long as I have the google backup checked when setting up my phone again after a flash/wipe, it remembers my wifi settings and such.


Under backup settings, you can have google save/restore your bluetooth, wifi, bookmarks

I have found that Titanium does not restore alarm clocks.... I find that very frustrating.


----------



## Slvfox

Lollee76 said:


> Mine works that way as well...as long as I have the google backup checked when setting up my phone again after a flash/wipe, it remembers my wifi settings and such.


That's funny. I have google backup checked but I have to set up my wireless every time I do a full wipe.


----------



## redoregon

Interesting... CPU Spy is showing "Deep Sleep" as an unused CPU state. How would I enable that for battery purposes... or do I really want to?


----------



## damird1984

I get parsel error when trying to install from the amazon market.

Did data/cache/system/dalvik cache wipe prior flashing update...

I also am running the nightly10 Franco kernel


----------



## droidth3ory

redoregon said:


> Interesting... CPU Spy is showing "Deep Sleep" as an unused CPU state. How would I enable that for battery purposes... or do I really want to?


Which Kernel? If APEX.. It has been brought to attention that there is a issue in V5 causing that. Feel free to flash a different kernel.

Next update will include my BR3KN3CK V1 Kernel. (Hopefully)


----------



## FlameSpaz

damird1984 said:


> I get parsel error when trying to install from the amazon market.
> 
> Did data/cache/system/dalvik cache wipe prior flashing update...
> 
> I also am running the nightly10 Franco kernel


I have had no issues and I am running Franco's kernel...sure you have unknown sources checked in Settings/Security on your phone?


----------



## damird1984

damird1984 said:


> I get parsel error when trying to install from the amazon market.
> 
> Did data/cache/system/dalvik cache wipe prior flashing update...
> 
> I also am running the nightly10 Franco kernel


The parsel error was resolved with the 1.4exp1 lean kernel....


----------



## sppatel

dpaine88 said:


> Ok I am getting a lot better battery life out of nowhere...I changed 3 things so it could be any 3 of them but I think it could be the bootloader.
> 
> 1) Axiom 2.3 - >2.4
> 2) Francos nightly from 9.2 -> 10
> 3) the newest bootloader
> 
> I have read other people reporting better battery life on this newest bootloader so it is certainly worth checking out!!
> 
> The newest bootloader is primeKL01 , mine had the primekk15 one before I flashed it.
> 
> Google has recommended the 01 to go with 4.0.3 android.
> 
> Here is a link to the easiest way to install it :http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2835
> 
> Obviously all credit goes to the author of that post Gingernut.
> 
> To check the bootloader you have now, just reboot into the bootloader just like you would for recovery but choose bootloader and it should be there on the bottom.


If our current bootloader is unlocked, what will flashing a new bootloader do?


----------



## blaine07

Running 2.4 & IMO 1.3. So far with excellent results & satisfying battery life. Will give kernel a few more days to settle in though before verdict.

Thanks again for awesome from release. Now just need some kernel with call recording baked in....doh


----------



## damird1984

Lollee76 said:


> I have had no issues and I am running Franco's kernel...sure you have unknown sources checked in Settings/Security on your phone?


I will try again, since it worked nice with the lean kernel, made me believe something was wrong with it... maybe I should have cleared the cache and dalvik cache AGAIN before flashing the Franco kernel right after flashing axiom 1.4...


----------



## loudrockmusic

droidth3ory said:


> Have you flashed any mods?


Guilty as charged. I did a full wipe of everything, flashed axiom, booted, let everything get set up, went to recovery, cleared cache and dalvik then flashed the cobalt theme. I don't remember if I tried messing with the button order prior to flashing the mod though.


----------



## blaine07

Slvfox said:


> That's funny. I have google backup checked but I have to set up my wireless every time I do a full wipe.


Mines been hit or miss entire time I've been on Android too. As far as recovering any setting. Wonder if their is somewhere to "clear the cloud" & start fresh...?


----------



## redoregon

droidth3ory said:


> Which Kernel? If APEX.. It has been brought to attention that there is a issue in V5 causing that. Feel free to flash a different kernel.
> 
> Next update will include my BR3KN3CK V1 Kernel. (Hopefully)


Yeah, Apex since you stuck it in there. Looking forward to your kernel... until then, what would you recommend? Earlier version of Apex?


----------



## redoregon

sppatel said:


> If our current bootloader is unlocked, what will flashing a new bootloader do?


That bootloader kinda spooks me... maguro is NOT the nickname for CDMA/LTE!


----------



## blaine07

sppatel said:


> If our current bootloader is unlocked, what will flashing a new bootloader do?


Interested in more information regarding boot loader to relation of battery life?


----------



## damird1984

damird1984 said:


> I will try again, since it worked nice with the lean kernel, made me believe something was wrong with it... maybe I should have cleared the cache and dalvik cache AGAIN before flashing the Franco kernel right after flashing axiom 1.4...


Looks like, clearing the cache and dalvik cache between Axiom 1.4 and franconightly10 flashes resolved my problem...


----------



## dpaine88

Franco's kernel is running amazing on this ROM...would highly recommend checking it out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341


----------



## dpaine88

redoregon said:


> That bootloader kinda spooks me... maguro is NOT the nickname for CDMA/LTE!


The bootloader is the same regardless if it is the Toro or Maguro version, the md5 sum is the same for both of them.

I have it on my Nexus and there are no issues.

Looks like there could be various bugfixes etc in the bootloader, and google does recommend it.

Here is a picture from source.android.com









Here is some more info from source.android.com


> On Nexus S, Nexus S 4G, and Galaxy Nexus, each version of Android has only been thoroughly tested with on specific version of the underlying bootloader and cell radio software. However, no compatibility issues are expected when running newer systems with older bootloaders and radio images according to the following tables.


----------



## dpaine88

damird1984 said:


> Looks like, clearing the cache and dalvik cache between Axiom 1.4 and franconightly10 flashes resolved my problem...


It is recommended that you wipe cache/dalvik cache whenever you change kernels.

If you want to do it with the ROM, flash it right after you flash the ROM, before you even boot the phone up.

Dalvik cache is created when the phone boots after you wipe it so if you flash the ROM, then boot it then flash the kernel, dalvik cache will have been created and needs to be wiped. If you flash ROM then kernel right after it, there will be no dalvik cache.


----------



## JackTheRipper

el-bori said:


> I notice that too but the rom is running so great that I forgot about the ringtones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just want my damn rooster alarm sound back, nothing else wakes me rofl.


----------



## RaubRaux

JackTheRipper said:


> I just want my damn rooster alarm sound back, nothing else wakes me rofl.


+1


----------



## droidth3ory

JackTheRipper said:


> I just want my damn rooster alarm sound back, nothing else wakes me rofl.


LOL.. I forgot to add them after I compiled. They aren't in the AOSP source. I will get them in there.


----------



## gotwillk

anyone else's 4G bars keep turning gray? noticed this happened yesterday after flashing to 2.4 then again just now.

it seems to only happen after i wake the phone too. not sure if its because i'm bringing it out of deep sleep. happened on the cooked in apex kernel yesterday and now on franco's today.


----------



## sonnydroid

gotwillk said:


> anyone else's 4G bars keep turning gray? noticed this happened yesterday after flashing to 2.4 then again just now.
> 
> it seems to only happen after i wake the phone too. not sure if its because i'm bringing it out of deep sleep. happened on the cooked in apex kernel yesterday and now on franco's today.


It just means you're not connected to Google's servers.


----------



## sonnydroid

Lollee76 said:


> Buying his app does make it easier but he does not require to buy it or anything...there is a way to make it stick, you just have to do it manually. It is discussed starting around this post:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2335


This did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## Wessiide

gotwillk said:


> anyone else's 4G bars keep turning gray? noticed this happened yesterday after flashing to 2.4 then again just now.
> 
> it seems to only happen after i wake the phone too. not sure if its because i'm bringing it out of deep sleep. happened on the cooked in apex kernel yesterday and now on franco's today.


Lol noobie fun! Your bars are blue when you are connected to Google services. Like they turned green in gingerbread. Gotta give the phone some time to connect. Don't panic everything is gonna be silky smooth bro.

Also is there anyway as of now to get a brightness toggle for pulldowns? Really miss that. And could the trebuchet launcher be modded so when you disable search bar you can have 5 rows instead of 4 for widgets like your modded launcher2 is setup theory? Good work fine sir only rom I use for my nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Wessiide said:


> Lol noobie fun! Your bars are blue when you are connected to Google services. Like they turned green in gingerbread. Gotta give the phone some time to connect. Don't panic everything is gonna be silky smooth bro.
> 
> Also is there anyway as of now to get a brightness toggle for pulldowns? Really miss that. And could the trebuchet launcher be modded so when you disable search bar you can have 5 rows instead of 4 for widgets like your modded launcher2 is setup theory? Good work fine sir only rom I use for my nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cyanogenmod settings in your app drawer... in the Notification power widget settings you can add many different toggles


----------



## GotSka81

gotwillk said:


> in the changelog, what is "*Color Optimization through the UI"*?


I was wondering the same thing...anyone?


----------



## droidth3ory

GotSka81 said:


> I was wondering the same thing...anyone?


I ran all the pngs in the UI through a optimizer.


----------



## gotwillk

sonnydroid said:


> Lol noobie fun! Your bars are blue when you are connected to Google services. Like they turned green in gingerbread. Gotta give the phone some time to connect. Don't panic everything is gonna be silky smooth bro.
> 
> Also is there anyway as of now to get a brightness toggle for pulldowns? Really miss that. And could the trebuchet launcher be modded so when you disable search bar you can have 5 rows instead of 4 for widgets like your modded launcher2 is setup theory? Good work fine sir only rom I use for my nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no i think you guys are misunderstanding. i know its a blue color now. i'm saying is anyone else's 4G being disconnected. as in the 4G connection isn't constantly connected. as in it lost 4G connection. so that means my IMs and email aren't getting pushed and nothing is syncing, until i turn the screen on that is. it goes back to blue and connects and syncs after i turn the screen on, but it takes like maybe 5 seconds or so before that happens.

this has happened twice so far, yesterday when i first flashed to 2.4 with apex kernel and now today with franco's kernel. i'll have to see if it happens again after i bring the phone out of deep sleep, since that seems to be what's causing it. i can't seem to find any posts about 4G being down or having issues either.


----------



## 2defmouze

gotwillk said:


> no i think you guys are misunderstanding. i know its a blue color now. i'm saying is anyone else's 4G being disconnected. as in the 4G connection isn't constantly connected. as in it lost 4G connection. so that means my IMs and email aren't getting pushed and nothing is syncing, until i turn the screen on that is. it goes back to blue and connects and syncs after i turn the screen on, but it takes like maybe 5 seconds or so before that happens.
> 
> this has happened twice so far, yesterday when i first flashed to 2.4 with apex kernel and now today with franco's kernel. i'll have to see if it happens again after i bring the phone out of deep sleep, since that seems to be what's causing it. i can't seem to find any posts about 4G being down or having issues either.


No issues whatsoever here.. but you know how the VZs network can be, could just be having some hiccups in your area perhaps.


----------



## RVDigital

So I've improved my testing system and I just attempted to run 2.4 with the Apex Kernel through a Sleep test for 1 hour to measure the results and kick out some useful data around how efficient the kernel runs. Long story short, I need to rerun the test because in the 1 hour the phone was asleep, it didn't lose any measurable power...The phone remained close to or at 100% for the 1 hour it slept. The fix, run it much longer!









I'm going to be testing Apex, Francos, and IMO Lean this go around so it should prove interesting to anyone whos looking for an efficent Kernel. I'm using Battery Monitor Widget to log the data and then exporting it to be picked apart. If any one knows of a better battery monitoring method or app, please let me know. I can perform plenty of calculations on my own, just need something to log the vitals as I test.


----------



## clarkkkent434

I am curious have been running this rom for two weeks. What are best setting for CM setting Automatic backlight light sensor filter and levels. I would like to see what everyone opinons and settings on this? Thanks


----------



## redoregon

dpaine88 said:


> The bootloader is the same regardless if it is the Toro or Maguro version, the md5 sum is the same for both of them.
> 
> I have it on my Nexus and there are no issues.
> 
> Looks like there could be various bugfixes etc in the bootloader, and google does recommend it.
> 
> Here is a picture from source.android.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some more info from source.android.com
> [/size][/font][/color]


Agreed. Just loaded the new bootloader, and to answer the other question, it's still unlocked. Also loaded Franco's #10 kernel after clearing cache and dalvik. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Slvfox

dpaine88 said:


> The bootloader is the same regardless if it is the Toro or Maguro version, the md5 sum is the same for both of them.
> 
> I have it on my Nexus and there are no issues.
> 
> Looks like there could be various bugfixes etc in the bootloader, and google does recommend it.
> 
> Here is a picture from source.android.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some more info from source.android.com
> [/size][/font][/color]


Is there a way to check the version number?


----------



## redoregon

Slvfox said:


> Is there a way to check the version number?


From dpaine's original post:
To check the bootloader you have now, just reboot into the bootloader just like you would for recovery but choose bootloader and it should be there on the bottom.


----------



## dpaine88

Slvfox said:


> Is there a way to check the version number?


Just reboot into your bootloader and it till tell you the version.


----------



## Slvfox

redoregon said:


> Just reboot into your bootloader and it till tell you the version.


Thanks, must of read right past that little tid bit of info.


----------



## reverepats

dpaine88 said:


> Just reboot into your bootloader and it till tell you the version.


hey bro thanks for the link to Franco's kernel. Testing it out now....You a Pats fan i take LOL....cant wait till next week


----------



## itsyaaboiii

reverepats said:


> hey bro thanks for the link to Franco's kernel. Testing it out now....You a Pats fan i take LOL....cant wait till next week


Can't wait. Really hope we get the bengals in foxborough lol


----------



## 360razir

I just checked my version of the bootloader, as I had the new radios, but I was still on the prior version of bootloader. For anyone interested, here are the commands I ran to get the new version installed (NOTE: I used the "Toro" image that dpaine88 posted, not the one from the .zip in the XDA post):

*G-Nex:*

Hold down power button for a few seconds, then choose Reboot > Bootloader (this will take you to the screen where you can also check your version of Bootloader)

*Win 7:*
Command prompt
Navigate to folder where my fastboot instance is located (C:\1click)
Ran these commands from within cmd:
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader

Once the phone rebooted into fastboot mode, I was now showing the new version.

Thanks to dpaine88 for pointing me to this and with helping me get it loaded


----------



## dpaine88

reverepats said:


> Can't wait. Really hope we get the bengals in foxborough lol


Me either!! Season ticket holder so we got playoff tickets !!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## 360razir

Just flashed Franco's Nightly #10 on 2.4 also. Did not like the #8 Nightly with 2.3, but with all the rave reviews about #10 (even from DT himself), I am going back to the well. First Quadrant I ran was 2750 on Franco's (was getting 19xx-21xx) with baked-in kernel. Plenty of speed, just need to see how the battery holds up.

For those on 2.4 and on Franco #10, are you using SetCPU? Or just running it as is? If SetCPU, what Governor? I have never run any kernel on any Android device with "Conservative" and a bit hesitant to do so for speed-sake. I also downloaded Franco's app from the Market and will begin to look through that. Thanks!


----------



## dpaine88

360razir said:


> Just flashed Franco's Nightly #10 on 2.4 also. Did not like the #8 Nightly with 2.3, but with all the rave reviews about #10 (even from DT himself), I am going back to the well. First Quadrant I ran was 2750 on Franco's (was getting 19xx-21xx) with baked-in kernel. Plenty of speed, just need to see how the battery holds up.
> 
> For those on 2.4 and on Franco #10, are you using SetCPU? Or just running it as is? If SetCPU, what Governor? I have never run any kernel on any Android device with "Conservative" and a bit hesitant to do so for speed-sake. I also downloaded Franco's app from the Market and will begin to look through that. Thanks!


For the most battery savings, make sure you go into the app and the "kernel settings" and enable the hotplug setting.

I am running it as is, it is default at 700mhz-1200mhz conservative governor. Plenty of speed, amazing battery life. I would just run it as it is or change it via the app overclock settings.


----------



## pauliewa

For those that use titanium backup, what batch settings do you use on backups/restores to eliminate issues when switching from rom to rom.?

***please forgive the minor hijack?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff5891

360razir said:


> Just flashed Franco's Nightly #10 on 2.4 also. Did not like the #8 Nightly with 2.3, but with all the rave reviews about #10 (even from DT himself), I am going back to the well. First Quadrant I ran was 2750 on Franco's (was getting 19xx-21xx) with baked-in kernel. Plenty of speed, just need to see how the battery holds up.
> 
> For those on 2.4 and on Franco #10, are you using SetCPU? Or just running it as is? If SetCPU, what Governor? I have never run any kernel on any Android device with "Conservative" and a bit hesitant to do so for speed-sake. I also downloaded Franco's app from the Market and will begin to look through that. Thanks!


I am running conservative to save battery and have hotplug set up for when the screen turns off ( can only be accessed by buying his app in the market). I was told by Franco that you should not use profiles for his kernel right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FlameSpaz

360razir said:


> Just flashed Franco's Nightly #10 on 2.4 also. Did not like the #8 Nightly with 2.3, but with all the rave reviews about #10 (even from DT himself), I am going back to the well. First Quadrant I ran was 2750 on Franco's (was getting 19xx-21xx) with baked-in kernel. Plenty of speed, just need to see how the battery holds up.
> 
> For those on 2.4 and on Franco #10, are you using SetCPU? Or just running it as is? If SetCPU, what Governor? I have never run any kernel on any Android device with "Conservative" and a bit hesitant to do so for speed-sake. I also downloaded Franco's app from the Market and will begin to look through that. Thanks!


With his app you don't need to worry with SetCPU. You can tweak the kernel by clicking on 'Overclock' and change settings from there. I have been playing with his kernel for awhile because it seems to mesh well with my phone. I have tried others but always seem to go back to his. I was not crazy about his 9 series but 10 seems to be a lot better. I normally try the kernel 'as is' at first. Being on Conservative..I have not noticed any impact to real time speed. Everything has been smooth for me.


----------



## 360razir

Lollee76 said:


> With his app you don't need to worry with SetCPU. You can tweak the kernel by clicking on 'Overclock' and change settings from there. I have been playing with his kernel for awhile because it seems to mesh well with my phone. I have tried others but always seem to go back to his. I was not crazy about his 9 series but 10 seems to be a lot better. I normally try the kernel 'as is' at first. Being on Conservative..I have not noticed any impact to real time speed. Everything has been smooth for me.


Well, I realized I still had SetCPU installed when I first loaded Franco's #10. I ran a Quadrant (my baseline, I know it is worthless in the real world) and I got 27xx. I removed SetCPU, rebooted, and then ran Franco's app on Axi0m 2.4. I enabled the "hotplug" feature and then OC'd to 1350 (leaving the Min at 700). Now I cannot run Quadrant. Just locks up on me. Even rebooted again and still same thing. I have always run 1350, so not sure what is up?


----------



## dpaine88

360razir said:


> Well, I realized I still had SetCPU installed when I first loaded Franco's #10. I ran a Quadrant (my baseline, I know it is worthless in the real world) and I got 27xx. I removed SetCPU, rebooted, and then ran Franco's app on Axi0m 2.4. I enabled the "hotplug" feature and then OC'd to 1350 (leaving the Min at 700). Now I cannot run Quadrant. Just locks up on me. Even rebooted again and still same thing. I have always run 1350, so not sure what is up?


I know Franco recommends 700-1200, have yoou tried it with it at 1200?


----------



## dpaine88

Is there anyway to stop the phone from downloading/restoring apps on its own from the Market? I prefer to just do it with Titanium.

I know on my Droid I could hit the top 4 corners in order and log in through accounts and it wouldn't do it.

Can I still do it that way? Sorry to ask late but I already installed the ROM but this has been bugging me for a while


----------



## ooddiittyy

pauliewa said:


> For those that use titanium backup, what batch settings do you use on backups/restores to eliminate issues when switching from rom to rom.?
> 
> ***please forgive the minor hijack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Google is your friend, but in brief: backup all apps and data, but when you restore make sure to only restore user apps and associated data. If you restore system data, it messes with push delivery of email and other sync info.


----------



## Justifi

This update has barely been up for a day. Why are so many people switching kernels already? Is there something wrong with Apex or are you all just hot in the pants?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shindog

Anyone else having problems sending picture messages, tried several different apps. Says "sending".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

dpaine88 said:


> I know Franco recommends 700-1200, have yoou tried it with it at 1200?


Yeah, tried that, Quadrant still not working. May just have to go back to JD's kernel. That was good for me on 2.3, but not sure how it will perform on 2.4.


----------



## 360razir

dpaine88 said:


> Is there anyway to stop the phone from downloading/restoring apps on its own from the Market? I prefer to just do it with Titanium.
> 
> I know on my Droid I could hit the top 4 corners in order and log in through accounts and it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Can I still do it that way? Sorry to ask late but I already installed the ROM but this has been bugging me for a while


When I first go through Activation after installing a new ROM, I uncheck "restore from Google" in the beginning prompts. I do leave "back up to Google" just in case. I never have apps restore on their own using this method. I then use Titanium to restore my apps (not system).


----------



## dvation

dpaine88 said:


> Is there anyway to stop the phone from downloading/restoring apps on its own from the Market? I prefer to just do it with Titanium.
> 
> I know on my Droid I could hit the top 4 corners in order and log in through accounts and it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Can I still do it that way? Sorry to ask late but I already installed the ROM but this has been bugging me for a while


When you first boot your phone after installing a new rom, just uncheck the option to restore you data from backup during the setup/activation process


----------



## sandfreak

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. I forgot to add them after I compiled. They aren't in the AOSP source. I will get them in there.


Great news, I like the stock tones. +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory

Justifi said:


> This update has barely been up for a day. Why are so many people switching kernels already? Is there something wrong with Apex or are you all just hot in the pants?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol... Kernel of choice. All phones respond differently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dvation

dpaine88 said:


> The bootloader is the same regardless if it is the Toro or Maguro version, the md5 sum is the same for both of them.
> 
> I have it on my Nexus and there are no issues.
> 
> Looks like there could be various bugfixes etc in the bootloader, and google does recommend it.
> 
> Here is a picture from source.android.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some more info from source.android.com


My phone already has the PRIMEKL01 bootloader. The only thing I can think of is that it was included in whatever package I used to flash the 4.0.3 radio. Oddly enough, I actually found 4.0.2 to be more reliable and flashed that instead - but I'm still on PRIMEKL01.


----------



## FlameSpaz

jeff5891 said:


> I am running conservative to save battery and have hotplug set up for when the screen turns off ( can only be accessed by buying his app in the market). I was told by Franco that you should not use profiles for his kernel right now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hotplug can be handled without the app, the app just makes it easier. Just a friendly fyi, don't want people to think he gives people special goodies for buying his app.







It just makes it more accessible


----------



## paul247

dpaine88 said:


> Ok I am getting a lot better battery life out of nowhere...I changed 3 things so it could be any 3 of them but I think it could be the bootloader.
> 
> 1) Axiom 2.3 - >2.4
> 2) Francos nightly from 9.2 -> 10
> 3) the newest bootloader
> 
> I have read other people reporting better battery life on this newest bootloader so it is certainly worth checking out!!
> 
> The newest bootloader is primeKL01 , mine had the primekk15 one before I flashed it.
> 
> Google has recommended the 01 to go with 4.0.3 android.
> 
> Here is a link to the easiest way to install it :http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2835
> 
> Obviously all credit goes to the author of that post Gingernut.
> 
> To check the bootloader you have now, just reboot into the bootloader just like you would for recovery but choose bootloader and it should be there on the bottom.


Are you on the 4.0.3 Radios as well? Err i guess what i am asking is do i have to update my radio to use this new bootloader? or will it have any negative effect not updating my radios and using this new bootloader?


----------



## cheami

shindog said:


> Anyone else having problems sending picture messages, tried several different apps. Says "sending".
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Had this problem last night. No idea what caused it but I just rebooted and it started working.


----------



## CDuke619

So I had a reboot while I was on the phone earlier. So I flashed imo's stable the new one that came out today. I need a reliable kernel that won't reboot or lag

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

360razir said:


> Yeah, tried that, Quadrant still not working. May just have to go back to JD's kernel. That was good for me on 2.3, but not sure how it will perform on 2.4.


Quadrant doesnt mean much as you said youself...just try the kernel out for a few hours and you wont be dissapointed!!


----------



## dpaine88

paul247 said:


> Are you on the 4.0.3 Radios as well? Err i guess what i am asking is do i have to update my radio to use this new bootloader? or will it have any negative effect not updating my radios and using this new bootloader?


I am on the 4.0.3 radios as well. According to the picture I uploaded, Google recommends to keep the radio/bootloaders matching like 4.0.3 radios with 4.0.3 bootloader etc.


----------



## amw

been keeping up with this thread as much as possible but 2.1 was working so well that i havent been around.

Actually i havent upgraded because i havent gotten any exchange email service to work since 2.1.

Im clearing data and cache of the app. Closing it. Killing it in every way.
Then in recovery wiping cache and dalvik. Hitting the exchange hack and no matter what is still says not responding or something along those lines. Constant error message.

Please tell me how to fix this already. So tired of flashing backups and not being able to run the latest version of axi0m. But need exchange for work and the "touchdown" app dont cut it.

You show me how to get this working and consistantly for each Axi0m update, and ill give you 3% of my weekly earnings. (Or ill hit the thanks button). Save this mans job please... otherwise ill quit the job just to run the latest version.


----------



## 360razir

dpaine88 said:


> Quadrant doesnt mean much as you said youself...just try the kernel out for a few hours and you wont be dissapointed!!


I just reflashed it (wiped cache/dalvik) and we shall see how it goes with Round 2 on franco's nightly #10 on 2.4. Just seems odd that Quadrant would be getting stuck at the video portion of the testing. Doesn't give me the warm/fuzzy. If it doesn't behave this time around, I may try the Savaged-Zen kernel, since it is about the only one I haven't tried at this point...lol


----------



## 360razir

amw said:


> Please tell me how to fix this already. So tired of flashing backups and not being able to run the latest version of axi0m. But need exchange for work and the "touchdown" app dont cut it.


I am a huge fan of Touchdown (it is my personal phone, so allows for separation of church & state) and it works great on Axi0m. Have not tried internal Exchange support.


----------



## Friend-O

@ dpaine88 - Can you help a fellow Pats fan out? I'm trying to flash the new bootloader you posted, but I'm failing miserably. I tried following all the instructions I could find, including those of 360razir and Gingernut78 (from XDA), to no avail. I'm probably screwing something up in the command prompt window...not sure though. Any chance you can provide even more detailed step-by-step instructions that my feeble mind might be able to grasp? It would be greatly appreciated.









EDIT: I just saw your post about keeping the radios and bootloader matching. I haven't installed the new 4.0.3 radios...unless they come with AXIOM or something. Should I not use the new bootloader then?


----------



## FlameSpaz

Friend-O said:


> @ dpaine88 - Can you help a fellow Pats fan out? I'm trying to flash the new bootloader you posted, but I'm failing miserably. I tried following all the instructions I could find, including those of 360razir and Gingernut78 (from XDA), to no avail. I'm probably screwing something up in the command prompt window...not sure though. Any chance you can provide even more detailed step-by-step instructions that my feeble mind might be able to grasp? It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just saw your post about keeping the radios and bootloader matching. I haven't installed the new 4.0.3 radios...unless they come with AXIOM or something. Should I not use the new bootloader then?


I know you are not asking me but I just updated mine...used the info from this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-dec-23-2011/

From what they say, doesn't matter...I went ahead and updated my radios anyway...kinda anal like that lol


----------



## amw

360razir said:


> I am a huge fan of Touchdown (it is my personal phone, so allows for separation of church & state) and it works great on Axi0m. Have not tried internal Exchange support.


And btw i did a full wipe. Dont understand how 2.1 just gives me no issues at all w exchange. Too much going on with touchdown interface. Confusing.
With regular email or enhanced email app, simple n concise. Plus very fast.
Also, i cant disable the security pin with touchdown.

Is the exchange hack download different on each version. I know one of yall has this figured out. Get at me, here or PM to reduce clutter.


----------



## mrmarshall428

Quick question does the kill foreground app function work? I have it checked in developers options but it doesn't seem to be working. I apologize if its been already addressed. Been reading thread trying to keep up as best as possible but may have missed this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Typo in OP... Upcoming features: NEXbox... should read: N3Xbox.... fix it


----------



## crupp

Anyone know why my Picassa account is not synching with my gallery.

***disregard, just synched***

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

Lollee76 said:


> I know you are not asking me but I just updated mine...used the info from this thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ed-dec-23-2011/
> 
> From what they say, doesn't matter...I went ahead and updated my radios anyway...kinda anal like that lol


Thanks. Still not working for me. When I type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img" it comes back with a message saying " 'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". Not sure what to do...


----------



## Jiibus

Try uninstalling then reinstalling G+ from the market, worked for me on a previous version of the rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

Friend-O said:


> Thanks. Still not working for me. When I type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img" it comes back with a message saying " 'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". Not sure what to do...


 your doing it wrong... you need to have the .img In the same directory as fastboot.bat. or point your path to the directory fastboot.bat is in under environmental variables.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## panitsos

hey DT , trying to download the modded launcher but the link isnt working. Is it down?


----------



## Friend-O

Fatsix said:


> your doing it wrong... you need to have the .img In the same directory as fastboot.bat. or point your path to the directory fastboot.bat is in under environmental variables.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have them both on my c:/ drive in the same folder. I'm probably entering some commands wrong. That's why I'm hoping someone can provide "bootloader flashing for dummies" instructions for me, ha ha.


----------



## FlameSpaz

Friend-O said:


> Thanks. Still not working for me. When I type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img" it comes back with a message saying " 'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". Not sure what to do...


Sent you a PM, let me know if that works.


----------



## droidaho

Don't you have to type adb fastboot?


----------



## Smootee

Can I make a request? Next time you update axiom, will you include a bigger home screen grid so it can go up to 7x7? I'd rather use the launcher you built instead of Nova because it's pissing me off with the crooked screens and shutdowns. Plus, running a 240dpi doesn't look right with a 5x5 screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

droidaho said:


> Don't you have to type adb fastboot?


Adb and fastboot are totally different. Easiest way is to power off and do the volume buttons and power. Takes you right to the fastboot. Or if the phone is on.. adb boot bootloader i think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xcel

Nevermind


----------



## wil318466

I'm not complaining, but I just wanted to report an ongoing issue. The sound changes implemented in this ROM make it unusable to me. I get weird popping (very slight) noises when I'm playing back through my car audio jack. I would bet most people don't have this issue, but I've had multiple sound issues since 1.9 or 2.0 or so. I've tried flashing each iteration since and every time I have to uninstall and revert back to 1.9 which is rock solid stable in every aspect. I guess I'll just have to stay there.


----------



## Fatsix

Friend-O said:


> I have them both on my c:/ drive in the same folder. I'm probably entering some commands wrong. That's why I'm hoping someone can provide "bootloader flashing for dummies" instructions for me, ha ha.


Are you initiating the command window from that directory? The commands will not work unless you are in that directory without your paths set.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112

paul247 said:


> Are you on the 4.0.3 Radios as well? Err i guess what i am asking is do i have to update my radio to use this new bootloader? or will it have any negative effect not updating my radios and using this new bootloader?


No, you do not have to, I have bounced around, but I am staying on 4.0.2 with the newest bootloader, because it gives me the best call reception and 3G reliability. The 4.0.3 allows my phone to see the scattered 4G where I live, constantly causes me to drop calls because the -120 of LTE is unstable for a voice call.


----------



## keever25

installe dthe rom, everything great. I did notice that the volume buttons do wake the phone - is this by default on this rom (2.4)? If so, is there a way to disable this, as I keep waking the phone in my pocket?

Thanks


----------



## TEK112

keever25 said:


> installe dthe rom, everything great. I did notice that the volume buttons do wake the phone - is this by default on this rom (2.4)? If so, is there a way to disable this, as I keep waking the phone in my pocket?
> 
> Thanks


Did you come from a full wipe and are you using a different kernel. My device does not do this?


----------



## TEK112

Does anyone else notice that occasionally the notification LED will flash white, once. It is completely at random, but not at all frequent. Just curious what others are seeing.


----------



## keever25

TEK112 said:


> Did you come from a full wipe and are you using a different kernel. My device does not do this?


I thought I did a full wipe, but maybe not. I guess I'll have to reflash it from the beginning. I did a factory reset in Clockwork and formatted /system before flashing rom the first time.


----------



## keever25

keever25 said:


> installe dthe rom, everything great. I did notice that the volume buttons do wake the phone - is this by default on this rom (2.4)? If so, is there a way to disable this, as I keep waking the phone in my pocket?
> 
> Thanks


I have the lockscreen disabled under the general security settings. Noticed that when I turn lock screen back on, the volume buttons no longer turn on screen. Does anyone know if its normal ICS/Gnex behavior for volume buttons to wake screen when lock screen is disabled?

Thanks


----------



## TEK112

keever25 said:


> I have the lockscreen disabled under the general security settings. Noticed that when I turn lock screen back on, the volume buttons no longer turn on screen. Does anyone know if its normal ICS/Gnex behavior for volume buttons to wake screen when lock screen is disabled?
> 
> Thanks


Ahah! My device does the same thing, but only when you deactivate the lockscreen.


----------



## dlnp22

jiminy crickets!

DT, my man, any ETA on next update? I'm trying to slow down my crackhead flashing(on account of my wife







), and was curious if I should hang tight for a little or get on wit the the 2.4.

NOT rushing, was just curious how far along you were. Stoked to see that kernel, bossman.

EDIT: Let me take this opportunity to say, you are THE baddest developer on these boards. Hands down.


----------



## mfish123

raub said:


> id say bc he has an app to manually set it, i don t mind, a couple bucks here and there, He seems to be making continual improvements same as DT and his app easily keeps me updated, They deserve it, a lot of time invested.


I got the app and enabled hotplug however when I checked the value of the file it was still 0....sorry I know this is slightly off topic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

Fatsix said:


> Are you initiating the command window from that directory? The commands will not work unless you are in that directory without your paths set.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was ultimately able to get it to work. It was a driver issue. I used the fastboot-windows.bat file that Gingernut78 included in his zip to do it. I had no success doing it manually, which has got to be user error on my part. Funny, his zip installed the "maguro" version (according to the file name), but when you reboot to bootloader, it shows "toro".


----------



## Soapinmouth

What does hot plug do? Also why switch to apex I thought general consensus was imo's was most smooth?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

mfish123 said:


> I got the app and enabled hotplug however when I checked the value of the file it was still 0....sorry I know this is slightly off topic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am also experiencing the same thing...just posted on Franco's XDA thread about it.


----------



## blaine07

So is this switching boot loader talk even worth it? Still confused as to how it makes difference with battery life however, or any difference at all for that matter.

Anyone mind enlightening me?? Sorry, a lil OT.


----------



## toxa24

Wanted to share my thoughts on the kernel with the latest 2.4. I've used IMO's exp and it was pretty good, even though I was getting occasional sod's here and there (I did use 180 and 1420 slots, so that was expected). I upgraded to 2.4 with APEX5, and I can tell you that the phone runs great. The battery drained much less than on IMO's kernel overnight. I did experience a hang-up while dialing a number in the dialer today, not sure if it is ROM or kernel related though. So that's my 2 cents.

I did like the additional 180 and 1420 slots, so will wait on IMO's 1.5, which he said will be released some time today. But this ROM is great, Theory. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dpaine88

dpaine88 said:


> I am also experiencing the same thing...just posted on Franco's XDA thread about it.


Ok so Franco said he would fix it but just uncheck and recheck the box after a reboot to fix it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rj2885

OK, so now I'm having a heart attack 

Did nandroid of 2.3 this morning, formatted system, wiped cache, cleared davlic, and factory wipe before flashing 2.4.
Restored missing apps only, no system data with tibu. Restored desktop with nova.
No issues and login the rom.

Early afternoon I flashed the 403 radios....no issues....

After much reading I purchased Franco's app, downloaded his nightly 10

Wiped cache, cleared davlic and flashed in recovery

NOW my panic. Usually I would have checked my wallet before now. When selecting it in apps it gave me unexpected error. I could see it come up in the background, but when I clicked OK it dropped to home screen.

I've booted in recovery and have taken another nandroid. Have not done anything else yet but was thinking of going to my 2.3 backup.

Can anyone think of anything I did wrong? Afraid to boot back up 2.4 and try wallet again. Sugesstions please...??


----------



## TB12

dpaine88 said:


> Ok so Franco said he would fix it but just uncheck and recheck the box after a reboot to fix it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This will fix it:

First, check the box in franco's app to enable hotplug.

Use Root Explorer to navigate to /system/etc/init.d

Mount r/w

There should be a file called 89hotplug_enabled. Long press it and choose 'open in text editor'

Add the following before the echo part:
#!/system/bin/sh

Hit the back button and select yes to save.

Now hotplug should remain enabled following a reboot.

If you want to confirm that it is still enabled after a reboot, navigate to /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and long press on hotplug_enabled. Select 'view as text.' The value should be '1'


----------



## droidth3ory

rj2885 said:


> OK, so now I'm having a heart attack
> 
> Did nandroid of 2.3 this morning, formatted system, wiped cache, cleared davlic, and factory wipe before flashing 2.4.
> Restored missing apps only, no system data with tibu. Restored desktop with nova.
> No issues and login the rom.
> 
> Early afternoon I flashed the 403 radios....no issues....
> 
> After much reading I purchased Franco's app, downloaded his nightly 10
> 
> Wiped cache, cleared davlic and flashed in recovery
> 
> NOW my panic. Usually I would have checked my wallet before now. When selecting it in apps it gave me unexpected error. I could see it come up in the background, but when I clicked OK it dropped to home screen.
> 
> I've booted in recovery and have taken another nandroid. Have not done anything else yet but was thinking of going to my 2.3 backup.
> 
> Can anyone think of anything I did wrong? Afraid to boot back up 2.4 and try wallet again. Sugesstions please...??


There is nothing wrong with the Wallet in the ROM, Don't flash some hacked one and don't restore data. You won't have a issue.


----------



## crupp

did the LTE toggle bet fixed...sorry if I missed it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2885

droidth3ory said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Wallet in the ROM, Don't flash some hacked one and don't restore data. You won't have a issue.


Thanks theory. I've seen you say this in the past and have never flashed the apk...just use what you provided in rom. Did not restore any system data. Was hoping someone would see something above I did wrong. I'm sure its me and not rom but don't know what I did wrong or maybe it was a one time thing. Did not try a second time before booting into recovery.

Fyi, I restored my 2.3 nandroid and wallet working fine. Now I have to figure out what I did wrong. Have done above procedures on every new rom without issue, other than I flashed new radios and kernal this time...

I guess I must have restored wallet with tibu but didn't think restoring missing apps would have done that. Oh well. I think I'll wait until next rom. I'm sure the butter will start to seperate by the time it comes out


----------



## Ryezen

Loving the bug-fixes, but for some reason, something just feels "off" to me again. I'm going to see if trying a different kernel changes anything. I did flash the latest bootloader, but from everything I've read, that should have almost _zero_ bearing on the phone's operation. As always, thanks for the diligent efforts, DT.


----------



## droidth3ory

crupp said:


> did the LTE toggle bet fixed...sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

TEK112 said:


> Does anyone else notice that occasionally the notification LED will flash white, once. It is completely at random, but not at all frequent. Just curious what others are seeing.


I've seen this a couple times. I thought it was intentionally programmed to do that because it would blink at the same moment I was selecting something. I saw it a couple times last night but haven't seen it again today. The blink is so fast it looks like a strobe light.


----------



## skiddingus

keever25 said:


> installe dthe rom, everything great. I did notice that the volume buttons do wake the phone - is this by default on this rom (2.4)? If so, is there a way to disable this, as I keep waking the phone in my pocket?
> 
> Thanks


My volume buttons did not wake the phone until I flashed this mod from a different thread. They should not do that on the stock 2.4.


----------



## dvation

Strangest thing...whether on auto brightness (no cmsettings configured) or manual brightness the screen brightness level goes to 100% when I open the app drawer. Same thing happens using nova launcher. Only other thing I've changed is I flashed Franco's kernel. So strange!

Edit: flashed lean kernel and the problem stopped. Went back to Franco and the problem is still gone. Just as well I suppose!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BillLee3

Back on this ROM and love it. However, still having issue with media scanning. Phones been up 4 hours and only 2 online pics are showing up in Gallery (about 30 pics should) and no playlists in non goggle music players.

Coming back from AOKP where everything does show up (but I don't like from as well).

Suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

2.4 has finally settled on mine and again something feels weird about this.

I really think it's the kernel. I'm going back to 2.2. Best one Eva!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

gearsofwar said:


> 2.4 has finally settled on mine and again something feels weird about this.
> 
> I really think it's the kernel. I'm going back to 2.2. Best one Eva!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol just use a different kernel! 2.4 is the shizzz


----------



## dpaine88

It doesnt bother me wiping data at all, takes like 20 minutes to get everything set up.

Just curious why must wipe data for every update? It seems like most other ROMs only require dalvik/cache being wiped.

Is it because source is updated each new release?

Just curious of the reason behind it, not complaining at all.


----------



## igotgame

2.4 is working great for me with Apex kernel... calibrated battery this morning and I'm at 52% battery after 13 hours on 3g/4g for about 11 of those hours and 1 hour 20 mins of screen on time. This isn't even with the battery calibrated... not sure where all the complaints/problems with battery life come from really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davelm

I loved Apex, but seems after couple days it really starts to lag. Battery is great, but seems to slow down.

Running Franco's nightly 10 and it has same battery as Apex and is running like a dream.

12 hours and @ 49% battery. Equally smooth as imos, with epic battery life.


----------



## dspcap

dpaine88 said:


> It doesnt bother me wiping data at all, takes like 20 minutes to get everything set up.
> 
> Just curious why must wipe data for every update? It seems like most other ROMs only require dalvik/cache being wiped.
> 
> Is it because source is updated each new release?
> 
> Just curious of the reason behind it, not complaining at all.


You are getting a cleaner install and causes less issues over time. Even when the ROM dev doesn't say you have to, it's still a good idea to do it.


----------



## gbdesai

rj2885 said:


> Thanks theory. I've seen you say this in the past and have never flashed the apk...just use what you provided in rom. Did not restore any system data. Was hoping someone would see something above I did wrong. I'm sure its me and not rom but don't know what I did wrong or maybe it was a one time thing. Did not try a second time before booting into recovery.
> 
> Fyi, I restored my 2.3 nandroid and wallet working fine. Now I have to figure out what I did wrong. Have done above procedures on every new rom without issue, other than I flashed new radios and kernal this time...
> 
> I guess I must have restored wallet with tibu but didn't think restoring missing apps would have done that. Oh well. I think I'll wait until next rom. I'm sure the butter will start to seperate by the time it comes out


Wait.... I did a complete wipe going to 2.4 and there was no wallet... was it included in 2.4? I know it was in 2.3...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs

360razir said:


> I just checked my version of the bootloader, as I had the new radios, but I was still on the prior version of bootloader. For anyone interested, here are the commands I ran to get the new version installed (NOTE: I used the "Toro" image that dpaine88 posted, not the one from the .zip in the XDA post):
> 
> *G-Nex:*
> 
> Hold down power button for a few seconds, then choose Reboot > Bootloader (this will take you to the screen where you can also check your version of Bootloader)
> 
> *Win 7:*
> Command prompt
> Navigate to folder where my fastboot instance is located (C:\1click)
> Ran these commands from within cmd:
> fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img
> fastboot reboot-bootloader
> 
> Once the phone rebooted into fastboot mode, I was now showing the new version.
> 
> Thanks to dpaine88 for pointing me to this and with helping me get it loaded


I'm not sure if this is pointed out but those of you trying to do this and getting "fastboot is not a recognizable command" feedback, make sure you're using your OS specific fastboot file (e.g. fastboot-windows.exe for Windows systems). I was scratching my head till I realized that fastboot wasn't a file in the directory haha. Again, if this was already posted, my bad.


----------



## droidth3ory

gearsofwar said:


> 2.4 has finally settled on mine and again something feels weird about this.
> 
> I really think it's the kernel. I'm going back to 2.2. Best one Eva!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol... You know you can flash whatever kernel you want right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

gbdesai said:


> Wait.... I did a complete wipe going to 2.4 and there was no wallet... was it included in 2.4? I know it was in 2.3...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, it has Wallet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... You know you can flash whatever kernel you want right?
> 
> Hahaha yeah but I always stick to what you have because I know its coming from you and I only trust you. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

gbdesai said:


> Wait.... I did a complete wipe going to 2.4 and there was no wallet... was it included in 2.4? I know it was in 2.3...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


----------



## 2defmouze

dspcap said:


> I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


Nothing to get, lol.. you get to wave your phone in front of a thing to pay for some things, instead of reaching for your wallet. If that doesn't impress you, you aren't missing anything, lol.


----------



## drawmonster

dspcap said:


> I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


It's gimmicky. People think it's cool to pay with their phone. But it seems like a headache. You either A.) Have to have a certain credit card linked to it, or B.) Fund a prepaid card type thing. Again, I think it's new and gimmicky. Don't see it actually catching on.


----------



## mdbowman

dspcap said:


> I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


My excitement was using the $10 free bucks you get for signing up







. Other than that, it's a cool trick to have up your sleeve going to eat with buddies. Just my experience... Some others may use it more religiously.


----------



## reverepats

dspcap said:


> I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


I never really got the point of it either. That's until I used it. I have a Citi MasterCard and put it into Google Wallet. Dude its awesome. Whenever I get gas or even go into 7eleven. I put my phone up to the machine that you usually swipe your card in. It asks for my pin number and that's it. Payment goes thru immediately. Also there are a lot of places that take PayPass. More than I expected. Open the app and start a pre-paid google card. There no credit check or anything like that. Its like a prepaid gift card. They even give u 10 dollars to start. Prolly the coolest thing I've seen on a mobile device to date. And I've had alotta phones over the years haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

Waiting patiently for 2.5 with DT's kernel.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> Yes, it has Wallet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Weird then. I guess my full wipe kept wiping even after ROM install







I'll call it a mystery of the universe...


----------



## reuuin

sandfreak said:


> Waiting patiently for 2.5 with DT's kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Too true


----------



## 360razir

Well, after giving Franco's #10 a real try today, I finally realized that my phone does not like "conservative" nor "hotplug". I could not run Quadrant without it locking up on some of the video tests (as I reported earlier), but the big kicker was trying to watch the movie "Elf" via Google videos and all I got was a black screen. Went back to JD's for now, as that ran really well for me on 2.3. Hoping for the same on 2.4.


----------



## skiddingus

360razir said:


> Well, after giving Franco's #10 a real try today, I finally realized that my phone does not like "conservative" nor "hotplug". I could not run Quadrant without it locking up on some of the video tests (as I reported earlier), but the big kicker was trying to watch the movie "Elf" via Google videos and all I got was a black screen. Went back to JD's for now, as that ran really well for me on 2.3. Hoping for the same on 2.4.


I just had a similar experience with Franco's #10. The antutu benchmark numbers were my best ever at 1200 mhz but the phone rebooted every try at 1350. I went back to Imo's for now.


----------



## rj2885

dspcap said:


> I don't get the excitement over wallet, can you please explain it to me? I am being serious...


I use wallet 3-4 times a week, mostly at 7elevin. Usually a line, so while waiting I open wallet and enter my pin. When I get to register I tap my phone once on the pay pass symbol, get my receipt and walk out the door. It is gimmicky, but its also cool and does actually save a little time.

Oh, and one reason I would hate to lose it is the bucks I loaded on the Google prepaid would be lost


----------



## tharris297

bp328i said:


> For Picasa albums to show in your Gallery uninstall Google+ then reboot and your albums should show in the Gallery. Then just reinstall Google+ form the market and you'll be fine.


OK ... just tried this an apparently there is something weird going on ... I did as stated above and my pick came back ... but unlike other roms ... as soon as I reinstalled Google+ and authorized access ... all my picks became offline again. I guess I will not allow Google+ webaccess ...

EDIT ... uninstalled and reinstalled Google+ again and all seems well!


----------



## 360razir

reverepats said:


> I never really got the point of it either. That's until I used it. I have a Citi MasterCard and put it into Google Wallet. Dude its awesome. Whenever I get gas or even go into 7eleven. I put my phone up to the machine that you usually swipe your card in. It asks for my pin number and that's it. Payment goes thru immediately. Also there are a lot of places that take PayPass. More than I expected. Open the app and start a pre-paid google card. There no credit check or anything like that. Its like a prepaid gift card. They even give u 10 dollars to start. Prolly the coolest thing I've seen on a mobile device to date. And I've had alotta phones over the years haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ditto to what you said. I use it quite a bit at McDonald's, CVS, gas stations, and Rite Aid. Funny thing is, I very, very, very rarely ever forget my phone at home, but I do find that I forget my wallet on occasion. It is nice having an option to be able to pay for gas (I have a long commute) or food in the event I do leave my wallet at home. Not to mention the cool-arse factor of people going "WOW! Your phone can do that?!?" Wallet works well on AXI0M.


----------



## dpaine88

reverepats said:


> I never really got the point of it either. That's until I used it. I have a Citi MasterCard and put it into Google Wallet. Dude its awesome. Whenever I get gas or even go into 7eleven. I put my phone up to the machine that you usually swipe your card in. It asks for my pin number and that's it. Payment goes thru immediately. Also there are a lot of places that take PayPass. More than I expected. Open the app and start a pre-paid google card. There no credit check or anything like that. Its like a prepaid gift card. They even give u 10 dollars to start. Prolly the coolest thing I've seen on a mobile device to date. And I've had alotta phones over the years haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is pretty sweet, I just tried it after your recommendation and its pretty sick!!! Free $10 cant complain about that!! As a broke college student, hell yea!


----------



## gearsofwar

I found something weird. My battery said 17% and I plugged it in for 5 min and went up to 60%. Wtf that's weird!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

gearsofwar said:


> I found something weird. My battery said 17% and I plugged it in for 5 min and went up to 60%. Wtf that's weird!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I assume you haven't wiped your battery stats after flashing 2.4? If so, then there goes your answer. Ideally, flash new ROMs when your battery is at 100%, otherwise, recharge to full and wipe your battery stats.


----------



## gearsofwar

toxa24 said:


> I assume you haven't wiped your battery stats after flashing 2.4? If so, then there goes your answer. Ideally, flash new ROMs when your battery is at 100%, otherwise, recharge to full and wipe your battery stats.


Yeah I forgot to do that. I'll charge and wipe stats. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

gearsofwar said:


> Yeah I forgot to do that. I'll charge and wipe stats. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's what the "Thanks" button is there for








.......


----------



## gotwillk

are people mostly leaving it on stock settings with franco's kernel? 700mhz and conservative governor?

for me, it seemed like apex was a bit smoother and more buttery. keep getting random hiccups when scrolling around with franco's but with apex i didn't get that at all.


----------



## ap4tor

I'm sure many people thought credit cards were a gimmick when few places accepted them and checkout was slower than paying with cash, or get this check.

Just a thought. It may be the future

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miamifin33

How do we utilize the back button to kill an app?


----------



## toxa24

gotwillk said:


> are people mostly leaving it on stock settings with franco's kernel? 700mhz and conservative governor?
> 
> for me, it seemed like apex was a bit smoother and more buttery. keep getting random hiccups when scrolling around with franco's but with apex i didn't get that at all.


If that is your experience, then you know what you should do? Switch to APEX








I used IMO's kernel since Theory first included it with the ROM, and I loved it. Since APEX was included with 2.4, I gave it a shot, and it's been pretty good, battery life seems better as well. So for now I'm staying put, until I'm in a mood to experiment, again


----------



## Ryezen

Just kind of peculiar, but when I send an SMS, if I hit the "Home" button after sending, the keyboard stays on the screen overtop of the home screen for a second. That hasn't happened on any previous versions of the ROM. I'm running Swiftkey X, but will try it with stock and see if it happens with that, also.

-- Just confirmed that it happens with stock keyboard, also.

Not a deal-breaker, just something I noticed right off after upgrading.


----------



## dgraphics2009

For those that use google wallet at paypass stores, there is an app called paypass that will locate all businesses that allow that NFC transaction. 7-11 is the best place that I go but McDonalds, Rite Aid, CVS....and more.


----------



## toxa24

Ryezen said:


> Just kind of peculiar, but when I send an SMS, if I hit the "Home" button after sending, the keyboard stays on the screen overtop of the home screen for a second. That hasn't happened on any previous versions of the ROM. I'm running Swiftkey X, but will try it with stock and see if it happens with that, also.
> 
> -- Just confirmed that it happens with stock keyboard, also.
> 
> Not a deal-breaker, just something I noticed right off after upgrading.


It has been like that for me since 1.3 in each release, I can confirm (I also use swiftkey X). Not a big deal, but would like to see it disappear first


----------



## strykes

I've noticed the slow disappearing keyboard as well. Been wondering about that.


----------



## dgraphics2009

drawmonster said:


> It's gimmicky. People think it's cool to pay with their phone. But it seems like a headache. You either A.) Have to have a certain credit card linked to it, or B.) Fund a prepaid card type thing. Again, I think it's new and gimmicky. Don't see it actually catching on.


What's gimmicky is the NFC Tags. You create these to do what you can do in the settings. Oh yeah, you have to carry these tags around and have them marked so you know which to use at various times. But then again if you click on notifications or set up your wifi to know when you are home ...i dunno


----------



## toxa24

dgraphics2009 said:


> What's gimmicky is the NFC Tags. You create these to do what you can do in the settings. Oh yeah, you have to carry these tags around and have them marked so you know which to use at various times. But then again if you click on notifications or set up your wifi to know when you are home ...i dunno


I feel the same way...


----------



## player4lifeov

I find 2.3 more smooth and stable compared to 2.4. However, I love all the customizing options


----------



## GotSka81

droidth3ory said:


> I ran all the pngs in the UI through a optimizer.


Thanks for getting back to me...any plans to integrate some kind of color calibration tool? I know a decent amount of users have been looking for a way to do this and the current options suck, frankly.


----------



## cheese

whats battery life like on this ROM? how much max on-screen time you guys get?


----------



## blaine07

cheese said:


> whats battery life like on this ROM? how much max on-screen time you guys get?


Depends on use really BUT I'll vouch...IMO 1.4 & my normal daily usage gets ~10 hours, which satisfies my needs considering its a pocket PC. I however didnt have much luck with built in kernel, obviously...


----------



## CDuke619

I got 6 hrs of on screen time with the apex kernel. Then earlier today it rebooted on a phone call and then an hm later just hung up on a call. So I flashed Imo newest stable kernel. Testing that now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoXR1

hey guys I just installed this rom on my phone. My very first flash. Anyways everything is fine except for some reason my gallery doesn't have the instant upload folder...and I have a bunch of album covers in my gallery.

Can't anyone help me out with this? I used mybackup for my data and apps in case that helps. It also doesn't seem like it really synced correctly with Google.


----------



## nadebac

cheese said:


> whats battery life like on this ROM? how much max on-screen time you guys get?


Just over 3 hours screen time with stock 2.4 installation and mostly web browsing, word feud and kid playing CtR over wifi/3g all day. Total time today off charger was about 16 hours w/ 41% left of my extended battery. Best battery life of any ROM/Kernel config for me so far. Wifi/3g definitely seems to help the battery cause though.


----------



## gearsofwar

toxa24 said:


> If that is your experience, then you know what you should do? Switch to APEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used IMO's kernel since Theory first included it with the ROM, and I loved it. Since APEX was included with 2.4, I gave it a shot, and it's been pretty good, battery life seems better as well. So for now I'm staying put, until I'm in a mood to experiment, again


How do we flash a different kernel again? Wipe cache and delvik right?


----------



## CyDetrakD

gearsofwar said:


> How do we flash a different kernel again? Wipe cache and delvik right?


reboot in recovery wipe dalivk cache and flash the kernel of choice and all will go well. Also if you have Rom manager install from there but make sure to click on "wipe dalvik cache" and click on ok. Two good options that both do the same job. i hope that helped you bro.


----------



## gearsofwar

CyDetrakD said:


> reboot in recovery wipe dalivk cache and flash the kernel of choice and all will go well. Also if you have Rom manager install from there but make sure to click on "wipe dalvik cache" and click on ok. Two good options that both do the same job. i hope that helped you bro.


So no need to wipe cache, just dalvik?


----------



## toxa24

gearsofwar said:


> So no need to wipe cache, just dalvik?


Gotta wipe both. And I wouldn't recommend doing it with Rom Manager. Long press the power key, select reboot, then select recovery, and do the rest from there. Since you are on AXiOM2.4, you have advanced power menu, so you access recovery from there.


----------



## gearsofwar

By the way, I'm checking out leankernel 1.4 from IMO and I noticed that the file download was 4.41mb. I'm just wondering if it's really that small.....

I just love the way DT's rom ran on IMO.


----------



## greenlantan

Is anyone else having sms issues? I'm on the latest and keep having freeze issues in my messaging app. Id have to back out and reopen it a couple times to have it work again. nothing devastating but I haven't had this problem on previous builds.


----------



## cheami

gearsofwar said:


> By the way, I'm checking out leankernel 1.4 from IMO and I noticed that the file download was 4.41mb. I'm just wondering if it's really that small.....
> 
> I just love the way DT's rom ran on IMO.


Yes. Kernels are that small of a file size.


----------



## gearsofwar

Wow...I am always scared of clockwork. Stupid thing always skips and when I am wiping, sometimes it will reboot to google sign and go back in to clockwork. You guys have any idea why the heck it does that? Making me all scared.....


----------



## jamdev12

gearsofwar said:


> Wow...I am always scared of clockwork. Stupid thing always skips and when I am wiping, sometimes it will reboot to google sign and go back in to clockwork. You guys have any idea why the heck it does that? Making me all scared.....


No. You are not the only one. The volume rocker is a bit touchy. I also end up disabling and enabling the power button in CLWMOD. Like everyone else I just deal with it until the CLWMOD with softkeys comes out. Looks pretty sweet. I j


----------



## blaine07

gearsofwar said:


> Wow...I am always scared of clockwork. Stupid thing always skips and when I am wiping, sometimes it will reboot to google sign and go back in to clockwork. You guys have any idea why the heck it does that? Making me all scared.....


First of all...If CWM is doing all that to you then...STOP. Open Rom Manager on phone and reflash CWM, making sure in settings it's set to wipe previous Recovery. You're flirting with disaster if that's really the case. Before you flash a Kernel however, ensure you wipe "cache"(from Main screen in CWM(I believe), then under like other options or whatever ensure you wipe your dalvik. Then proceed to flash kernel of choice.

I am just like you though, so for had excellent results from IMO kernels. Screen of Death was a problem for me on included kernel in 2.4 which is odd considering it seems more folks have had SOD issues from IMO than Apex though. Tis whatever though, whatever kernel works is what you should run. Just longs you wait a few days and let kernel "settle in" before you give it a final verdict. As much as IMO updates kernel I most certainly appreciate, however I am not sure how the common thread following folk ever get good judement out of kernel and rate it before running it a couple days at minimum. Whatever though...

If you need any more guidence, most certainly let me know and if I can be of assistance I will try. Most certainly not the MOST knowledgable and hopefully not the most inebriated at 0355 but...hey haha

Blaine


----------



## toxa24

jamdev12 said:


> No. You are not the only one. The volume rocker is a bit touchy. I also end up disabling and enabling the power button in CLWMOD. Like everyone else I just deal with it until the CLWMOD with softkeys comes out. Looks pretty sweet. I j


Even though it is still in beta3, it works fine. I flashed ROMs and kernels, did backups, and wipes and stuff, all are working.


----------



## gearsofwar

Thank you! This clockwork I think is just buggie by itself. It's scary! Next time it happens again, I will reflect clockwork using rom manager and see if it better itself.

The rom built is was sweet at first but suddenly, things became oddly weird. I can't really pin point it but if I has to mention something, I think I notice it more on transitions. With IMO with dt was just amazing!


----------



## blaine07

gearsofwar said:


> Thank you! This clockwork I think is just buggie by itself. It's scary! Next time it happens again, I will reflect clockwork using rom manager and see if it better itself.
> 
> The rom built is was sweet at first but suddenly, things became oddly weird. I can't really pin point it but if I has to mention something, I think I notice it more on transitions. With IMO with dt was just amazing!


Yeah, after I posted that I realized you were probably refering to inconsistencies in volume buttons in relation to moving up/down the menus LOL. Yeah, it's a lil buggy still. A lot of folks have been using the modified CWM that use the on screen soft keys for up, down, home etc...

Yeah, IMO IMO's(haha) kernel works the best with this rom. I just wish he could/would bake in call recording for Skvalex CallRecorder application in the market. That is the ONLY thing I am missing from the old T-Bolt. Bleh...

As far as the transitions...Under Developer Options(in Settings) there is a place to turn off Transitions and that is my personal preference. It illusionally creates a "faster" phone LOL..

This is a hellaciously stable rom out of the box...Honestly I like the fact that DT has included just about every Gnex kernel to date in this rom, kind of forcefully has given me opportunity to "try them all." But to me, just proves that IMO's are that much more stable. Definitely not knocking ALL THE HARDWORKING kernel dev's but as far as my phone and personal results, IMO is the WINNER(chicken dinner). hahah

Hopefully IMO kernel works a little better for you however

Blaine


----------



## wil318466

For what it's worth, I tried almost all kernels and it seems JD's kernel works hands down the best in terms of smoothness on my phone through the last set of test runs I went through. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Ryezen

greenlantan said:


> Is anyone else having sms issues? I'm on the latest and keep having freeze issues in my messaging app. Id have to back out and reopen it a couple times to have it work again. nothing devastating but I haven't had this problem on previous builds.


Yep, I was having issues with the stock SMS app as well. Flashing Franco's kernel fixed it for me, apparently (still testing).

Try a different kernel and see if that fixes it for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead

Running this was Franco's latest kernel,

Last night I went to bed with 3% battery life at around 10pm. 
Woke up at 5am this morning and was pretty friggin AMAZED that the phone was still @ 2%..
]
Bravo sirs, my old Droid x would be dead by morning starting on a full batt.


----------



## dvation

Man, not the way I wanted to start my morning. Woke up to a dead phone, plugged in the charger and booted it up. I lost my Verizon signal overnight and it killed my phone's battery.

I thought I'd try to see if I could drain any remaining juice so I unplugged it and waited for it to drain completely then booted into the bootloader to let any remaining battery drain by using the screen. When it finally went dead I plugged it in and booted it up, kept bootlooping midway through the boot animation. Cleared cache/dalvik now just stuck at the boot animation. I guess I won't do that again! Looks like a factory reset is in my future.


----------



## grayzweb

gearsofwar said:


> How do we flash a different kernel again? Wipe cache and delvik right?


I've always read from kernel OP posts that you don't even need to wipe anything to flash a kernel...Not that it hurts to wipe I guess.

Always wipe when installing a Rom though.

Wipe cache and dalvik when flashing a mod to system. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub175

dialer still exhibits the same issue only less frequently. At any rate, excellent work. thank you and donated...


----------



## RaubRaux

scrub175 said:


> dialer still exhibits the same issue only less frequently. At any rate, excellent work. thank you and donated...


I haven t experienced it on this iteration yet, i def will tomorrow with a work day if it will at all, if it still happens i will post. I do agree that it must be happening less. So progress is good.


----------



## CyDetrakD

jamdev12 said:


> No. You are not the only one. The volume rocker is a bit touchy. I also end up disabling and enabling the power button in CLWMOD. Like everyone else I just deal with it until the CLWMOD with softkeys comes out. Looks pretty sweet. I j


The new touch cwr is sweet too bad its not flashable thru rom manager but it took two minutes to flash using fasboot and my PC. The increase in txt size makes a different on our HD phones and the touch controls on the bottom isn't bad either but the volume rocker works beautifully on the latest beta. I did that and the latest bootloader last night. Got some hands on since I had to nandroid restore a couple times testing a theme.


----------



## dspcap

wil318466 said:


> For what it's worth, I tried almost all kernels and it seems JD's kernel works hands down the best in terms of smoothness on my phone through the last set of test runs I went through. I'm sticking with it.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TB12

gearsofwar said:


> Wow...I am always scared of clockwork. Stupid thing always skips and when I am wiping, sometimes it will reboot to google sign and go back in to clockwork. You guys have any idea why the heck it does that? Making me all scared.....


Perhaps after wiping dalvik you are selecting 'reboot recovery' instead of 'reboot system'?


----------



## TB12

Thought I'd post some battery results. This is after I flashed franco's nightly 10, enabled hotplug, and wiped battery stats, so it really hasn't had an opportunity to settle in. Yet I'm still impressed and expect it to only get better.























Phone shut off at a little over 20 hours. Over 3hrs 45min of screen on time, mostly at 25% brightness, wifi on the entire time, and primarily internet browsing and facebook/twitter with a little bit of Pandora.

Again, it was franco's nightly 10, stock settings except for enabling hotplug


----------



## igotgame

If you are having problems with CWR and haven't flashed the touch screen soft key version yet, I'm not sure what you're waiting on.

The touch screen soft key version with vibrate is amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kershaw

gearsofwar said:


> Wow...I am always scared of clockwork. Stupid thing always skips and when I am wiping, sometimes it will reboot to google sign and go back in to clockwork. You guys have any idea why the heck it does that? Making me all scared.....


I accidently did this once. The hardware buttons on the nexus are so touchy. It was when I was going out of the mount and wipe menu and I chose go back but it thought I hit the power button twice so it chose go back and reboot into recovery in one press.


----------



## DiscoPope

Running the latest version, for some reason when I try to use CF-Bench to benchmark, the app never moves past "Detecting System Properties." Has anyone else had this problem? It never happened for me with older iterations of Axiom, or other ROMs.


----------



## amw

A few bugs that i feel like only im getting.

*Still no find on this "unfortunately, exchange stopped working" error? Bout to revert to 2.1 Again.

But... noticed on the ICS keyboard 2 issues...

1- i cant keep the keyboard permanently on caps. I click the UP arrow on left side and my only option is capitalize for 1 keystroke or lowercase.

2- autocorrect isnt working at all. Its not fixing any of my mistakes and is just leaving it as is. Again, on 2.1 (the only version i used before this and after zygot3), it was on point. Made everything typed perfectly.

Im very excited for the new options and progression in the ROM so fixes for these 3 issues would very helpful to me.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I got about 12 hours of battery yesterday and that was with a good 2 hours at least of video chatting, screen on time was almost at 4 hours.


----------



## stang6790

amw said:


> A few bugs that i feel like only im getting.
> 
> *Still no find on this "unfortunately, exchange stopped working" error? Bout to revert to 2.1 Again.
> 
> But... noticed on the ICS keyboard 2 issues...
> 
> 1- i cant keep the keyboard permanently on caps. I click the UP arrow on left side and my only option is capitalize for 1 keystroke or lowercase.
> 
> 2- autocorrect isnt working at all. Its not fixing any of my mistakes and is just leaving it as is. Again, on 2.1 (the only version i used before this and after zygot3), it was on point. Made everything typed perfectly.
> 
> Im very excited for the new options and progression in the ROM so fixes for these 3 issues would very helpful to me.


I don't have any issues with auto correct, it seems to work perfect. On the caps lock if I double tap the caps button it will stay on so I have no issues with that either.


----------



## droidth3ory

amw said:


> A few bugs that i feel like only im getting.
> 
> *Still no find on this "unfortunately, exchange stopped working" error? Bout to revert to 2.1 Again.
> 
> But... noticed on the ICS keyboard 2 issues...
> 
> 1- i cant keep the keyboard permanently on caps. I click the UP arrow on left side and my only option is capitalize for 1 keystroke or lowercase.
> 
> 2- autocorrect isnt working at all. Its not fixing any of my mistakes and is just leaving it as is. Again, on 2.1 (the only version i used before this and after zygot3), it was on point. Made everything typed perfectly.
> 
> Im very excited for the new options and progression in the ROM so fixes for these 3 issues would very helpful to me.


You are restoring or not wiping. NO ONE else is having any of these issue. Redownload, Follow Directions, and Don't restore old shit.







Over 3000 downloads and one report of these issues only leads me to one conclusion.







As I said in the Gtalk... The Exchange Apps are from the same source, not changed.

There is something you are doing that you shouldn't be. If more people reported the same issues, then there would be a case.


----------



## mfish123

strykes said:


> I've noticed the slow disappearing keyboard as well. Been wondering about that.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

+1


----------



## vinzky

The best Battery Life Ive gotten so far...using Franco's kernel and updater. 2.4 plus Franco kernel is the best COMBO. thanks again DT for the best ROM ever.


----------



## RVDigital

amw said:


> A few bugs that i feel like only im getting.
> 
> *Still no find on this "unfortunately, exchange stopped working" error? Bout to revert to 2.1 Again.
> 
> But... noticed on the ICS keyboard 2 issues...
> 
> 1- i cant keep the keyboard permanently on caps. I click the UP arrow on left side and my only option is capitalize for 1 keystroke or lowercase.
> 
> 2- autocorrect isnt working at all. Its not fixing any of my mistakes and is just leaving it as is. Again, on 2.1 (the only version i used before this and after zygot3), it was on point. Made everything typed perfectly.
> 
> Im very excited for the new options and progression in the ROM so fixes for these 3 issues would very helpful to me.


1. I was having the same issue till I read the response above about double tapping the up arrow. NOW, CAPS LOCK WORKS GREAT!

2. AFAIK, I've never had auto correct, but I do have auto predict. Are you maybe confusing the two? If I type a word the dictionary doesn't recognize, it's underlined in red. A tap of the words offers some auto corrected suggestions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RVDigital

vinzky said:


> The best Battery Life Ive gotten so far...using Franco's kernel and updater. 2.4 plus Franco kernel is the best COMBO. thanks again DT for the best ROM ever.
> View attachment 14150


Can you click the graph and post a screen of the detailed radio and screen usage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dspcap

Sometimes I don't think people understand the difference between "restoring apps", "restoring apps + data", and restoring apps + data and system data".....

When doing a clean install, only restore Apps... I would not recommend restoring apps + data.... and the obvious, don't restore system data.

Not sure if everyone agrees, but I have very limited issues this way.


----------



## droidth3ory

mfish123 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> +1


If you press the Back button and not the Home it closes the app properly. Going straight to Home leaves everything in Memory.


----------



## mfish123

droidth3ory said:


> If you press the Back button and not the Home it closes the app properly. Going straight to Home leaves everything in Memory.


gotcha...thanks for clearing that up Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amw

droidth3ory said:


> You are restoring or not wiping. NO ONE else is having any of these issue. Redownload, Follow Directions, and Don't restore old shit. Over 3000 downloads and one report of these issues only leads me to one conclusion. As I said in the Gtalk... The Exchange Apps are from the same source, not changed.
> 
> There is something you are doing that you shouldn't be. If more people reported the same issues, then there would be a case.


I wiped data, then cache, then dalvik, then format system. Maybe ill do the x3 like i used to see back in the day.
I dont use titanium. But i did notice the market auto restored my apps.
I know in 2.1 that didnt happen.

Im gonna wipe all again, and try again and report.

Ive double tapped that up arrow more times than i can remember and i still only have upper or lower case.

edit- just found out if coming from lowercase, holding the up arrow for 3 seconds will give the blue underline and make uppercase active till you shut it off.

Last, the auto correct/predict was amazing for me before. Ex - lets say i wrote "todaywewill", accidentally missing the space between the words, in 2.1... it would fix that.
Maybe something about the dictionary i built, but having no luck. I even just spelled dixtionary (like this)... and it didnt fix. Ftw


----------



## droidth3ory

mfish123 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> gotcha...thanks for clearing that up


Its just a good habit.. Backing out of things saves system resources.


----------



## amw

dspcap said:


> Sometimes I don't think people understand the difference between "restoring apps", "restoring apps + data", and restoring apps + data and system data".....
> 
> When doing a clean install, only restore Apps... I would not recommend restoring apps + data.... and the obvious, don't restore system data.
> 
> Not sure if everyone agrees, but I have very limited issues this way.


Mannnnnn... because im experiencing bugs, doesnt mean im that much of a noob.  no hate

But im wiping and killing everything from data to the OS. I am NOT restoring with titanium. I dont even have it as an app. And even if i did and wanted to restore my apps, i would NOT restore data. But ive had minimal luck w titanium so i dont use it. I try for clean install, but the market auto restored a whole lotta apps for me.

Here we go again. But real quick... after installing 2.4, but before rebooting, should install the exchange hack? Normally id reboot and go back to recovery.


----------



## cdmta

amw said:


> I wiped data, then cache, then dalvik, then format system. Maybe ill do the x3 like i used to see back in the day.
> I dont use titanium. But i did notice the market auto restored my apps.
> I know in 2.1 that didnt happen.
> 
> Im gonna wipe all again, and try again and report.
> 
> Ive double tapped that up arrow more times than i can remember and i still only have upper or lower case.
> 
> edit- just found out if coming from lowercase, holding the up arrow for 3 seconds will give the blue underline and make uppercase active till you shut it off.
> 
> Last, the auto correct/predict was amazing for me before. Ex - lets say i wrote "todaywewill", accidentally missing the space between the words, in 2.1... it would fix that.
> Maybe something about the dictionary i built, but having no luck. I even just spelled dixtionary (like this)... and it didnt fix. Ftw


I had issues with autocorrect on 2.3 that was due to a bad download. Re-downloading, wipe and install fixed it.


----------



## eyetek

Quick question about the ROM and the baseband version...i thought at one point Axiom included the latest baseband EK04 but I noticed after flashing Axiom 2.4 my baseband is still at EK02. Was I mistaken or was it taken out for some reason?


----------



## Ryezen

vinzky said:


> The best Battery Life Ive gotten so far...using Franco's kernel and updater. 2.4 plus Franco kernel is the best COMBO. thanks again DT for the best ROM ever.
> View attachment 14150


+ 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## noah

eyetek said:


> Quick question about the ROM and the baseband version...i thought at one point Axiom included the latest baseband EK04 but I noticed after flashing Axiom 2.4 my baseband is still at EK02. Was I mistaken or was it taken out for some reason?


No radio included in the ROM. You kept what you had. Flash them if you want something else.


----------



## Ryezen

eyetek said:


> Quick question about the ROM and the baseband version...i thought at one point Axiom included the latest baseband EK04 but I noticed after flashing Axiom 2.4 my baseband is still at EK02. Was I mistaken or was it taken out for some reason?


I don't believe the ROM has ever updated radios, but I could be wrong. It's easy enough to update them though, and someone posted a link a few pages back with easy steps for updating radios, bootloaders, and recoveries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwizer

amw said:


> Mannnnnn... because im experiencing bugs, doesnt mean im that much of a noob.  no hate
> 
> But im wiping and killing everything from data to the OS. I am NOT restoring with titanium. I dont even have it as an app. And even if i did and wanted to restore my apps, i would NOT restore data. But ive had minimal luck w titanium so i dont use it. I try for clean install, but the market auto restored a whole lotta apps for me.
> 
> Here we go again. But real quick... after installing 2.4, but before rebooting, should install the exchange hack? Normally id reboot and go back to recovery.


If you are going to wipe and try again then you may want to uncheck the "restore settings from Google" option when you first set your phone back up. That way it won't pull down your apps from the Market and any other settings that are saved to your account. This way you would basically have a clean install with no restored Google data or apps. This might be a good way for you to test to see what is causing your issue. If no problems at that point start adding things back one by one and see what is causing your problems.


----------



## eyetek

Thanks, I must have assumed otherwise.


----------



## dspcap

amw said:


> Mannnnnn... because im experiencing bugs, doesnt mean im that much of a noob.  no hate
> 
> But im wiping and killing everything from data to the OS. I am NOT restoring with titanium. I dont even have it as an app. And even if i did and wanted to restore my apps, i would NOT restore data. But ive had minimal luck w titanium so i dont use it. I try for clean install, but the market auto restored a whole lotta apps for me.
> 
> Here we go again. But real quick... after installing 2.4, but before rebooting, should install the exchange hack? Normally id reboot and go back to recovery.


Sorry, that wasn't meant toward you at all... Just over the past week or two, hear people talking about restoring apps from titanium and I am not sure they understand the difference.


----------



## gotwillk

dspcap said:


> Sometimes I don't think people understand the difference between "restoring apps", "restoring apps + data", and restoring apps + data and system data".....
> 
> When doing a clean install, only restore Apps... I would not recommend restoring apps + data.... and the obvious, don't restore system data.
> 
> Not sure if everyone agrees, but I have very limited issues this way.


i have never had any problems restoring apps with data. i just don't think ppl are using it properly. everytime i wipe everything and flash a new rom, i pick restore apps+data. within that selection, i only select the apps that are crossed out, the ones that have a strike through them. i don't restore the ones that don't have that line in them, which should also be white in color. the one's that don't have the line going through them and are white in color means that they are already installed, as part of the rom most likely, and if you force a restore on top of it, it will most likely cause problems. i never had any issues with wallet, calendar, wifi, etc. also, make sure you don't restore your apps through market. i always uncheck that when i fresh-flash to a new rom. i just let it boot in, go into market, dl TiBu, and restore from there.

oh and never restore any system data. that will definitely cause problems.


----------



## Synaptic13

gotwillk said:


> i have never had any problems restoring apps with data. i just don't think ppl are using it properly. everytime i wipe everything and flash a new rom, i pick restore apps+data. within that selection, i only select the apps that are crossed out, the ones that have a strike through them. i don't restore the ones that don't have that line in them, which should also be white in color. the one's that don't have the line going through them and are white in color means that they are already installed, as part of the rom most likely, and if you force a re-install on top of it, it will most likely cause problems. i never had any issues with wallet, calendar, wifi, etc. also, make sure you don't restore your apps through market. i always uncheck that when i fresh-flash to a new rom. i just let it boot in, go into market, dl TiBu, and restore from there.
> 
> oh and never restore any system data. that will definitely cause problems.


+1 ...it is also (imo) suggested to delete any previous "apps+data" TB backups and create a fresh one before flashing.


----------



## pcm2a

Restoring the data is critical to pull over app settings/configurations or game saves where the app or game has no import/export feature. Have about a million levels beaten in that Angry Turkeys game? Kiss those goodbye without the apk + data.


----------



## Mailyfesux

After going from 2.3 to 2.4, I cannot see my folders and files in windows anymore although they appear in root explorer. How do I fix this?
I followed the instructions in the first post exactly.


----------



## gotwillk

Synaptic13 said:


> +1 ...it is also (imo) suggested to delete any previous "apps+data" TB backups and create a fresh one before flashing.


oh yea this too. forgot about that.


----------



## amw

Budwizer said:


> i have never had any problems restoring apps with data. i just don't think ppl are using it properly. everytime i wipe everything and flash a new rom, i pick restore apps+data. within that selection, i only select the apps that are crossed out, the ones that have a strike through them. i don't restore the ones that don't have that line in them, which should also be white in color. the one's that don't have the line going through them and are white in color means that they are already installed, as part of the rom most likely, and if you force a restore on top of it, it will most likely cause problems. i never had any issues with wallet, calendar, wifi, etc. also, make sure you don't restore your apps through market. i always uncheck that when i fresh-flash to a new rom. i just let it boot in, go into market, dl TiBu, and restore from there.
> 
> oh and never restore any system data. that will definitely cause problems.


Did a clean wipe and install again. Auto from the market. Looks like email is working perfectly now. Guess 2nd times a charm. Now ill work on the dictionary stuff.


----------



## Soulja556

Went from 100% at 10am to 99% at 12:30pm while at church and screen off. Deep sleep? More like a coma!!! With 4g on. No hotplug.

Axiom + Franco kernel = pure win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Robstunner

Soulja556 said:


> Went from 100% at 10am to 99% at 12:30pm while at church and screen off. Deep sleep? More like a coma!!! With 4g on. No hotplug.
> 
> Axiom + Franco kernel = pure win
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I had good battery with franko but i had a little lock screen lag so i reverted to apex. They both seem neck and neck as far as battery life.


----------



## 04civicon20s

any thoughts on Enabling the Free wifi hotspot? I need to return and save $50/mth on this mifi I just bought from VZW


----------



## Smootee

I'm sorry if this has been explained already, but my search through several pages yielded no results. But what do the flare zips do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

gotwillk said:


> i have never had any problems restoring apps with data. i just don't think ppl are using it properly. everytime i wipe everything and flash a new rom, i pick restore apps+data. within that selection, i only select the apps that are crossed out, the ones that have a strike through them. i don't restore the ones that don't have that line in them, which should also be white in color. the one's that don't have the line going through them and are white in color means that they are already installed, as part of the rom most likely, and if you force a restore on top of it, it will most likely cause problems. i never had any issues with wallet, calendar, wifi, etc. also, make sure you don't restore your apps through market. i always uncheck that when i fresh-flash to a new rom. i just let it boot in, go into market, dl TiBu, and restore from there.
> 
> oh and never restore any system data. that will definitely cause problems.


I concur, this method has always worked perfectly for me...


----------



## player4lifeov

It works, just turn it on...i've tried it several times already



04civicon20s said:


> any thoughts on Enabling the Free wifi hotspot? I need to return and save $50/mth on this mifi I just bought from VZW


----------



## 04civicon20s

player4lifeov said:


> It works, just turn it on...i've tried it several time already


Great, I will try it


----------



## AceNJ

715 pages... my god this rom is hot, well so is the phone


----------



## igotgame

Guys what should the WiFi scan interval in the build.prop file be for best battery life? Lower or higher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anon.

-occasionally- happens to me ... just go to settings/apps/ FORCE STOP CF-Benchmark, clear cache, data, then go right back & I gets nah prablehms ...







... 


DiscoPope said:


> Running the latest version, for some reason when I try to use CF-Bench to benchmark, the app never moves past "Detecting System Properties." Has anyone else had this problem? It never happened for me with older iterations of Axiom, or other ROMs.


----------



## rj2885

First apologize if answered already, but quick question.

If I do a nandroid restore, does it replace rom, kernal, settings obviously, bootlaoder and radios? Could someone show quick steps to verify versions of each? Did my first Android restore and hoping it reverts the radios too...


----------



## Skilover

Running Axiom 2.4 with Franco's kernel. Great combination. One problem is Nova--the display falls apart with great regularity, ie. the fonts turn into gibberish. Restarting it fixes that, but only for a while. Beta 8 seems even worse than beta 7 was. Anyone else?


----------



## rj2885

Theory, have you seen the following suggestion on keeping secure element lockouts from happening? Respect your knowledge and wanted your thoughts...

From XDA
should do the following to avoid the secure element error...

- reset wallet from within the app
- uninstall the app - send broadcast intent via adb or terminal 
- wipe all 
- flash 4.0.3 rom (i'm thinking about trying axiom) 
- delete wallet from the rom itself (i think it's baked into axiom?) 
- install via apk
- initialize wallet 
- profit?

Source
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21143125&postcount=1274


----------



## 2defmouze

rj2885 said:


> Theory, have you seen the following suggestion on keeping secure element lockouts from happening? Respect your knowledge and wanted your thoughts...
> 
> From XDA
> should do the following to avoid the secure element error...
> 
> - reset wallet from within the app
> - uninstall the app - send broadcast intent via adb or terminal
> - wipe all
> - flash 4.0.3 rom (i'm thinking about trying axiom)
> - delete wallet from the rom itself (i think it's baked into axiom?)
> - install via apk
> - initialize wallet
> - profit?
> 
> Source
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1274


Lol sounds like a lot of unneccessary steps... just using the wallet loaded in the ROM I've never had a single issue setting it up. People who flashed a hacked version are the ones who run into these issues.


----------



## anon.

FWIW, I know everyone is all about Franco's latest nightly (#10) .... I totally agree its great, even purchased his app -HOWEVER- I installed IMO's latest exp kernel 1.4.1, with which I created a 'Screen Off' profile in SetCPU to run 'Hotplug' at low mhz setting .... getting GREAT BATTERY LIFE & VERY IMPRESSIVE CF-BENCHMARK RESULTS (@1350 & 1420) ... I was not getting AxiOm 2.3 w/JDK-type benchmarks with AxiOm 2.4 w/APEX,FAUX -OR- Franco's #10 ... my battery life results aren't at the point I can boast results just yet, but the performance and battery life with AxiOm v2.4 & IMO EXP v1.4.1 is reallly very impressive sooo far !!!

**Also, JD just released an updated kernel today as well ... soooo mannny options, soooo mannny FANTASTIC DEV's on (easily) THE dammed FINEST SMARTPHONE TO DATE .... HUGE PROPS & MUCH RESPECT TO THE GNEX/ROOTZWIKI COMMUNITY ~ not even a month since release date .... all i can really say to myself is "This is UN-FREAKIN'-BELIEVABLE" .... staggering, unprecedented (?) progression & support for this incredible ANDROID handset !!!!


----------



## 2defmouze

Skilover said:


> Running Axiom 2.4 with Franco's kernel. Great combination. One problem is Nova--the display falls apart with great regularity, ie. the fonts turn into gibberish. Restarting it fixes that, but only for a while. Beta 8 seems even worse than beta 7 was. Anyone else?


Zero issues with Nova here... did you install it like an apk originally or did you flash it so it runs as a system app? The latter is how I have it, fwiw.


----------



## droidth3ory

igotgame said:


> Guys what should the WiFi scan interval in the build.prop file be for best battery life? Lower or higher?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Higher... I always set it way above to 150.


----------



## rj2885

2defmouze said:


> Lol sounds like a lot of unneccessary steps... just using the wallet loaded in the ROM I've never had a single issue setting it up. People who flashed a hacked version are the ones who run into these issues.


That's what I always thought and have had no issues, but I was hit with a gw error yesterday after upgrading to 2.4, changed kernal, and radios. I just wish there were some definate answers instead of just blaming those with issues by saying they must have flashed a hacked version and blow it off because they have not had the issue. I have not had a secure element error, so it may have been something else I did wrong, but no one, including theory has pointed to a specific thing I did wrong. Other than to say I must not have done what I stated in previous post, and hate to say it, but accuse me of using hacked gw app.

Sorry for the rqmbling, just trying to compile what I've read on multiple forums and spur thought on the issue. Only reason I posted here is because I think of Theory is a fantastic developer and I might mention something that might spur his creative troubleshooting....

Bleh, rambling again...


----------



## 04civicon20s

player4lifeov said:


> It works, just turn it on...i've tried it several times already


Thanks Playa..You right


----------



## igotgame

droidth3ory said:


> Higher... I always set it way above to 150.


I changed it to 180, but I thought maybe 360 or higher would be better.. just not sure of the side effects


----------



## signatureapk

Hey first time on DT post just have a quick question to the users with axion 2.4 and Franco's nightly kernal 10. I am seeing great battery life but from my reading i can probally get even better battery life out of this thing. So my understanding is to use the kernal how is, and its best to use hotplug gov when screen is off the only thing is that i am not seeing that option and i have purchased francos app which i read thats how i get it but not showing up. Also what gov setting are you guys using?

Sent from my Xyboard using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

Skilover said:


> Running Axiom 2.4 with Franco's kernel. Great combination. One problem is Nova--the display falls apart with great regularity, ie. the fonts turn into gibberish. Restarting it fixes that, but only for a while. Beta 8 seems even worse than beta 7 was. Anyone else?


I'm not having any problems with that exact combo (2.4 with Franco n10 and Nova B8)... you using just the apk or did you apply the zip in system...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover

2defmouze said:


> Zero issues with Nova here... did you install it like an apk originally or did you flash it so it runs as a system app? The latter is how I have it, fwiw.


I installed it like an app, but in the system file. Perhaps I should have flashed it. I presume you flash what he calls an "updater" even if it's the first time? I will uninstall & try that.


----------



## mjforte

antykitheorist said:


> FWIW, I know everyone is all about Franco's latest nightly (#10) .... I totally agree its great, even purchased his app -HOWEVER- I installed IMO's latest exp kernel 1.4.1, with which I created a 'Screen Off' profile in SetCPU to run 'Hotplug' at low mhz setting .... getting GREAT BATTERY LIFE & VERY IMPRESSIVE CF-BENCHMARK RESULTS (@1350 & 1420) ... I was not getting AxiOm 2.3 w/JDK-type benchmarks with AxiOm 2.4 w/APEX,FAUX -OR- Franco's #10 ... my battery life results aren't at the point I can boast results just yet, but the performance and battery life with AxiOm v2.4 & IMO EXP v1.4.1 is reallly very impressive sooo far !!!
> 
> **Also, JD just released an updated kernel today as well ... soooo mannny options, soooo mannny FANTASTIC DEV's on (easily) THE dammed FINEST SMARTPHONE TO DATE .... HUGE PROPS & MUCH RESPECT TO THE GNEX/ROOTZWIKI COMMUNITY ~ not even a month since release date .... all i can really say to myself is "This is UN-FREAKIN'-BELIEVABLE" .... staggering, unprecedented (?) progression & support for this incredible ANDROID handset !!!!


You have a screen off profile for hotplug, what governor are you using for regular use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Skilover said:


> I installed it like an app, but in the system file. Perhaps I should have flashed it. I presume you flash what he calls an "updater" even if it's the first time? I will uninstall & try that.


Yea, I would say uninstall, find the flashable version, move to sd card, in recovery wipe cache and dalvik and flash it. When you first boot it check for updates obviously and make sure its on the latest (beta8?). I've had no problems with the flashed version.

Note: When you have it this way, if you use TiBu to backup and restore some things, it won't automatically backup Nova if its a system app so you'll want to manually scroll through your TiBu list to find it and back it up before you wipe to flash a new ROM or anything.

EDIT: heres the link on DL with the flashable zip, its probably an older version so def update after you flash it: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/16/nova-launcher-is-takes-the-ice-cream-sandwich-launcher-to-new-levels/


----------



## FlameSpaz

signatureapk said:


> Hey first time on DT post just have a quick question to the users with axion 2.4 and Franco's nightly kernal 10. I am seeing great battery life but from my reading i can probally get even better battery life out of this thing. So my understanding is to use the kernal how is, and its best to use hotplug gov when screen is off the only thing is that i am not seeing that option and i have purchased francos app which i read thats how i get it but not showing up. Also what gov setting are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my Xyboard using Tapatalk


Open his app and click on Kernel Settings, check the Hotplug option. Note, right now there is a known issue that it does not stick after reboot, you have to reset it. He knows about it and is going to fix it. As for gov, I use Conservative. Try it out as is and see how you like it. You can make all changes via his app..no need to use Setcpu or anything else (in case you didn't know).

To check that it is enabled go to:

sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and open the hotplug_enabled file..it should have 1 listed.


----------



## droidth3ory

rj2885 said:


> That's what I always thought and have had no issues, but I was hit with a gw error yesterday after upgrading to 2.4, changed kernal, and radios. I just wish there were some definate answers instead of just blaming those with issues by saying they must have flashed a hacked version and blow it off because they have not had the issue. I have not had a secure element error, so it may have been something else I did wrong, but no one, including theory has pointed to a specific thing I did wrong. Other than to say I must not have done what I stated in previous post, and hate to say it, but accuse me of using hacked gw app.
> 
> Sorry for the rqmbling, just trying to compile what I've read on multiple forums and spur thought on the issue. Only reason I posted here is because I think of Theory is a fantastic developer and I might mention something that might spur his creative troubleshooting....
> 
> Bleh, rambling again...


The reason is there are no definite answers... I know I have never had a issue with just a simple install of the ROM, No Backup BS, Flashing other apps, etc. And most other people have had no issues either following the same procedure. Only time I have heard of a Error is when someone has flashed the hacked Wallet, restored something, etc. So... Until there is a confirmed answer to the cause, the answer will be Don't flash hacked Wallet, or restore backups. LOL.


----------



## TB12

Lollee76 said:


> Open his app and click on Kernel Settings, check the Hotplug option. Note, right now there is a known issue that it does not stick after reboot, you have to reset it. He knows about it and is going to fix it. As for gov, I use Conservative. Try it out as is and see how you like it. You can make all changes via his app..no need to use Setcpu or anything else (in case you didn't know).
> 
> To check that it is enabled go to:
> 
> sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and open the hotplug_enabled file..it should have 1 listed.


This will fix it:

First, check the box in franco's app to enable hotplug.

Use Root Explorer to navigate to /system/etc/init.d

Mount r/w

There should be a file called 89hotplug_enabled. Long press it and choose 'open in text editor'

Add the following before the echo part:
#!/system/bin/sh

Hit the back button and select yes to save.

Now hotplug should remain enabled following a reboot.

If you want to confirm that it is still enabled after a reboot, navigate to /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and long press on hotplug_enabled. Select 'view as text.' The value should be '1'


----------



## FlameSpaz

TB12 said:


> This will fix it:
> 
> First, check the box in franco's app to enable hotplug.
> 
> Use Root Explorer to navigate to /system/etc/init.d
> 
> Mount r/w
> 
> There should be a file called 89hotplug_enabled. Long press it and choose 'open in text editor'
> 
> Add the following before the echo part:
> #!/system/bin/sh
> 
> Hit the back button and select yes to save.
> 
> Now hotplug should remain enabled following a reboot.
> 
> If you want to confirm that it is still enabled after a reboot, navigate to /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and long press on hotplug_enabled. Select 'view as text.' The value should be '1'


Yes, I was doing that before I purchased his app. After changing things with the app, I noticed #!/system/bin/sh was not present. I added it back and it is still not sticking. Having the same issue with cpu settings. Maybe I should try again..I just went back to manually doing it before buying his app and it has worked fine (I created my own file to set it).


----------



## ap4tor

DT, have you considered creating a wipe script, or incorporating it into your zips? This may require users to wipe, and it will assure that everything is wiped properly.

I'm also being lazy here and wanted a quick way out of going through recovery selecting the wipes.

BTW: Just donated to DT, thanks for the fast paced development and support.


----------



## Darkenvar

I'm gonna sound like an idiot... But can someone link me to Francos kernel thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TB12

Darkenvar said:


> I'm gonna sound like an idiot... But can someone link me to Francos kernel thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgplgsmlte1-jan-francokernel-403-oc-tun-initd-colors/


----------



## RVDigital

Just finished compiling data for Apex5 vs Franco's #10 in the Sleep Test. I'm still working on the SetCPU Stress Test Data. I'm also planning on adding a 3rd Kernel to the comparison data.

All Kernels are tested with Stock/As they ship settings. No other modifications are made.

Also, while it doesn't matter due to the way the data is calculated. I was unable to process data for Franco's Kernel for anything less than 177 minutes (as opposed to Apex5 test time of 120) due tot he fact that I had no measurable change in battery levels until that point.

More to come


----------



## gbdesai

RVDigital said:


> Just finished compiling data for Apex5 vs Franco's #10 in the Sleep Test. I'm still working on the SetCPU Stress Test Data. I'm also planning on adding a 3rd Kernel to the comparison data.
> 
> All Kernels are tested with Stock/As they ship settings. No other modifications are made.
> 
> Also, while it doesn't matter due to the way the data is calculated. I was unable to process data for Franco's Kernel for anything less than 177 minutes (as opposed to Apex5 test time of 120) due tot he fact that I had no measurable change in battery levels until that point.


Good info... what are you using to capture your data or you doing your own calculations based on the raw data? Very interesting.


----------



## gotwillk

RVDigital said:


> Just finished compiling data for Apex5 vs Franco's #10 in the Sleep Test. I'm still working on the SetCPU Stress Test Data. I'm also planning on adding a 3rd Kernel to the comparison data.
> 
> All Kernels are tested with Stock/As they ship settings. No other modifications are made.
> 
> Also, while it doesn't matter due to the way the data is calculated. I was unable to process data for Franco's Kernel for anything less than 177 minutes (as opposed to Apex5 test time of 120) due tot he fact that I had no measurable change in battery levels until that point.
> 
> More to come


this is awesome! do you plan on testing with JD's latest kernel? would definitely like to see some comparisons between JD and franco.


----------



## RVDigital

gbdesai said:


> Good info... what are you using to capture your data or you doing your own calculations based on the raw data? Very interesting.


Right now the other thing I'm using to capture the data is Battery Monitor Widget which logs the data to a text file. I then export this into an Excel Calculator I created to do the calculations.


----------



## GatorsUF

I have a few requests: But I understand that this is a ROM you build your way on your free time so no problem if they never make it into the ROM. Just ideas









- Max Brightness in the Gallery App. I know its a setting in QuickPix but I like the stock app
- Volume rocker long press = skip track. It is a CM7 feature, hoping it can be implemented here. Only works with the screen off.

Thanks for this great ROM, been running since about day 3


----------



## igotgame

RVDigitAl

Thanks for the info. I will be flashing Franco kernel for the first time in a few. I've held off long enough.

Is it necessary to wipe battery stats when flashing just kernels?


----------



## droidth3ory

ap4tor said:


> DT, have you considered creating a wipe script, or incorporating it into your zips? This may require users to wipe, and it will assure that everything is wiped properly.
> 
> I'm also being lazy here and wanted a quick way out of going through recovery selecting the wipes.
> 
> BTW: Just donated to DT, thanks for the fast paced development and support.


Yes sir... Believe me I have. Only issue, is it is a hit of miss on nuking ALL data on the SD Card. Pics, music, everything. LOL Too much risk.


----------



## toxa24

Hey DT, wanted to ask if it is possible to add speeddial option to the dialer? Is it possible, or too much trouble? Thanks in advance


----------



## Skilover

Somehow when fooling with themes I killed the "contacts" app. I tried to reinstall the rom itself, but evidently that doesn't reinstall contacts. The data is there, and I can use third party apps, but I want the google one back. Is there a way to simply reinstall it? I had one on my SD card I thought would work, and it appeared to install, but it doesn't show up in the drawer. When I tried to run it from the installer it closed. If I look at installed apps using system-apps it appears to be there, but something is wrong. Presumably if I had a copy of the app I should be able to just install it, right? It's just an app, albeit it a system app. But, maybe I'm wrong.
Thanks!

EDIT: I'm an idiot. It's called "people" in the app drawer, though the app is called "contacts". The icon on the dock had disappeared, and then when I went to look for the "contacts" app in the drawer it wasn't there. Like I said, I'm an idiot."


----------



## ap4tor

One more thing DT. What happened to the development of the black theme? I just setup 2.4 to my liking and flashed your original black theme. It destroyed the CM onscreen controls and Tre settings.

I really like the simple black theme. It would be great to see it back. The Axi0m blind man's theme is too much for my liking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2885

droidth3ory said:


> The reason is there are no definite answers... I know I have never had a issue with just a simple install of the ROM, No Backup BS, Flashing other apps, etc. And most other people have had no issues either following the same procedure. Only time I have heard of a Error is when someone has flashed the hacked Wallet, restored something, etc. So... Until there is a confirmed answer to the cause, the answer will be Don't flash hacked Wallet, or restore backups. LOL.


Understand, thanks for replying theory. That thread was the first time I saw something about resetting gw from the gw settings. Figured goggle put them there for some reason.


----------



## Skilover

ap4tor said:


> One more thing DT. What happened to the development of the black theme? I just setup 2.4 to my liking and flashed your original black theme. It destroyed the CM onscreen controls and Tre settings.
> 
> I really like the simple black theme. It would be great to see it back. The Axi0m blind man's theme is too much for my liking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I"m with you, I really liked that original black theme. I actually would like some of the changes out of Cobalt, such as I love the notifications, battery, buttons, etc, but some of the theme is simply too much and I want the simple black and blue of ICS. I tried the black and cyan theme, but it put a very low res and not to me attractive picture placeholder in the contacts app, which I don't like. otherwise it's close to the black theme you are referring to. Perhaps you can remove the contacts app updater before you use it--unfortunately, I screwed my contacts app up altogether trying to replace it after the fact but was able to replace it. I put softkey mods on it from the Axiom softkey collection, and am quite satisfied.


----------



## Ryezen

Skilover said:


> I"m with you, I really liked that original black theme. I actually would like some of the changes out of Cobalt, such as I love the notifications, battery, buttons, etc, but some of the theme is simply too much and I want the simple black and blue of ICS. I tried the black and cyan theme, but it put a very low res and not to me attractive picture placeholder in the contacts app, which I don't like. otherwise it's close to the black theme you are referring to. Perhaps you can remove the contacts app updater before you use it--unfortunately, I screwed my contacts app up altogether trying to replace it after the fact. I put softkey mods on it from the Axiom softkey collection, and am quite satisfied--other than now not having a contacts app!!


Why not just wipe Dalvik and Cache and reflash the ROM over top of itself to fix your contact list?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

droidth3ory said:


> Yes sir... Believe me I have. Only issue, is it is a hit of miss on nuking ALL data on the SD Card. Pics, music, everything. LOL Too much risk.


I've been using the Superwipe Lite script and it seems to do the job since ever since I started with XYG0T and now AXI0M. I've luckily kept the virt SD card in tact and seemed to have format the rest of the partitions Dalvik, Cache, System, Data...


----------



## ap4tor

gbdesai said:


> I've been using the Superwipe Lite script and it seems to do the job since ever since I started with XYG0T and now AXI0M. I've luckily kept the virt SD card in tact and seemed to have format the rest of the partitions Dalvik, Cache, System, Data...


I used it in the xygot days but I wasn't sure if the wipe script is OK for the Axi0m ROMs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

I too liked the black sms messages especially although the cursor was black too so it was hard to see sometimes


----------



## Skilover

2defmouze said:


> Yea, I would say uninstall, find the flashable version, move to sd card, in recovery wipe cache and dalvik and flash it. When you first boot it check for updates obviously and make sure its on the latest (beta8?). I've had no problems with the flashed version.
> 
> Note: When you have it this way, if you use TiBu to backup and restore some things, it won't automatically backup Nova if its a system app so you'll want to manually scroll through your TiBu list to find it and back it up before you wipe to flash a new ROM or anything.
> 
> EDIT: heres the link on DL with the flashable zip, its probably an older version so def update after you flash it: http://www.droid-lif...-to-new-levels/


Thanks. What actually seems to have worked is, when I went to System-apps-Nova to uninstall it, it actually uninstalled the updates since v5 when I first put it on, and I then went back, opened it, and then updated it to v8. It appears to now be fine. If it begins to act up, I will take your advice and flash it. THanks!


----------



## Skilover

Ryezen said:


> Why not just wipe Dalvik and Cache and reflash the ROM over top of itself to fix your contact list?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did do that, and due to my stupidity, didn't realize I'd fixed it. While the app is called "contacts", in the drawer it's called "people". I didn't realize it was there. Thanks!


----------



## Skilover

Lollee76 said:


> Open his app and click on Kernel Settings, check the Hotplug option. Note, right now there is a known issue that it does not stick after reboot, you have to reset it. He knows about it and is going to fix it. As for gov, I use Conservative. Try it out as is and see how you like it. You can make all changes via his app..no need to use Setcpu or anything else (in case you didn't know).
> 
> To check that it is enabled go to:
> 
> sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters and open the hotplug_enabled file..it should have 1 listed.


Can you make these settings without buying his app? Not trying to stiff him, but until I"ve used the kernel a bit I'm not sure I want to buy the app.


----------



## TB12

Skilover said:


> Can you make these settings without buying his app? Not trying to stiff him, but until I"ve used the kernel a bit I'm not sure I want to buy the app.


Create new file in /system/etc/init.d called 89hotplug_enabled and add the following to it:

#!/system/bin/sh
echo 1 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled

Set permissions same as other files in that folder

Though, IMO, $1.85 isn't much to ask for considering all of the time and effort these devs put into their work


----------



## toxa24

One thing I found, not sure if rom or kernel related : when I'm on a call, the screen should turn off, but it's coming on and off. Anyone else?


----------



## FlameSpaz

Skilover said:


> Can you make these settings without buying his app? Not trying to stiff him, but until I"ve used the kernel a bit I'm not sure I want to buy the app.


Yup, I did because before 2.4, I couldn't purchase his app via market. This is what I did:

Use an app like root explorer to access the init.d folder "system/etc/init.d". Mount r/w and create a file (I called mine 99hotplug_enabled) and enter the following code. Also make sure you set the correct permissions. I looked at the permissions of one of the other scripts and used the same.

#!/system/bin/sh
echo 1 > /sys/module/omap2plus_cpufreq/parameters/hotplug_enabled


----------



## anewday

Hey guys, new member here. I heard lots of good things about this rom, going to try it out with the kernel by Franco. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## RVDigital

gotwillk said:


> this is awesome! do you plan on testing with JD's latest kernel? would definitely like to see some comparisons between JD and franco.


I'd like to add JD and IMO Lean to the mix as well. As this is a mostly manual process, I'm limited to finding pockets of time to set up the test environment to ensure consistency. Starting the next stress test shortly.


----------



## CDuke619

My screen won't go to sleep automatically.. Is anyone else having this problem?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## movalpolos

Hey guys. Lurker posting for the first time. Just wanted to chime in and say I love the ROM and all the work you do DT, thank you for making my Nexus an awesome experience


----------



## juancito80

Not too bad with some surfing YouTube on Franco's kernel hot plug enabled about a hour forty screen on. Wi-Fi on..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## el-bori

juancito80 said:


> Not too bad with some surfing YouTube on Franco's kernel hot plug enabled about a hour forty screen on. Wi-Fi on..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Axi0m 2.4 & Franco's nightly 10 is the best combination. I currently have 19HR on and still have 12%.


----------



## gotwillk

el-bori said:


> Axi0m 2.4 & Franco's nightly 10 is the best combination. I currently have 19HR on and still have 12%.


but with wifi and hotplug right?


----------



## el-bori

gotwillk said:


> but with wifi and hotplug right?


Yes, WI-FI and Hotplug


----------



## Godrik1210

el-bori said:


> Axi0m 2.4 & Franco's nightly 10 is the best combination. I currently have 19HR on and still have 12%.


What's francos kernel ? I can't find it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## el-bori

Godrik1210 said:


> What's francos kernel ? I can't find it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgpl7-jan-10-francokernel-403-oc-tun-initd-colors/


----------



## gris1016

This rom ROCKS!!! Fast, smooth, and good battery life! i did find two things that are odd. i can send a picture via bluetooth but can not get one sent to me. Also i cant send a mms with an audio clip, like a ringtone or song or something. With handcent i can send the mms with audio though. Anyone else see these issues? If someone can shed some light on the bluetooth thing that would be great. Thanks 2.4 ROCKS


----------



## DirtySimpleClean

alright, just bought a galaxy nexus 2 days ago, and ive ran every single rom on this forum. so far i like this one the best, but is anyone else having issues with the long press back button to close an app feature? im running franco's #10 kernel.

ive checked the option, and unchecked, rebooted etc. cant seem to get it to work

?


----------



## droidth3ory

DirtySimpleClean said:


> alright, just bought a galaxy nexus 2 days ago, and ive ran every single rom on this forum. so far i like this one the best, but is anyone else having issues with the long press back button to close an app feature? im running franco's #10 kernel.
> 
> ive checked the option, and unchecked, rebooted etc. cant seem to get it to work
> 
> ?


that one was my bad. I missed a edit.


----------



## DirtySimpleClean

droidth3ory said:


> that one was my bad. I missed a edit.


lol fsho. thanks for the great rom btw, everything is awesome so far

just need to run a couple more battery cycles so my battery life can get a little bit better


----------



## FlameSpaz

CDuke619 said:


> My screen won't go to sleep automatically.. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


In my excitement in flashing the 2.4 rom, I forgot to format/system...noticed my screen wouldn't shut off. I reflashed and all was well.


----------



## Skilover

Advice: I had to replace the "contacts" app. If I bring up what looks like "contacts", which uses a rolodex card logo, it works fine. If I bring up the "Phone" dialer app, it fails, with the message that "contacts has stopped". Ideas? I have reinstalled the ROM since screwing up the contacts app up earlier. Something has caused the phone app to stop working, but it's blaming the contacts app. Odd. I can dial with third party apps fine.


----------



## droidaho

I flashed 2.4 yesterday after wiping/formatting all the usual. Next flashed Franco's Kernel. It has been running fine until today I was posting on Plume, and went into browser to look something up and all of a sudden it hung for like 10 seconds, and then rebooted. First issue I've had. I am using default values for the Kernel, no CPU tweaks.


----------



## dgraphics2009

With franco kernel. This is working well. I have used it on this forum and a couple of other things but for the most part it's just chugging along at a good rate. Will check it in about 4 hours to see what's up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elganja

2.4 and Franco's kernel = one amazing experience


----------



## toxa24

Hey guys. I thought I'd post it for those that are interested. Here is my set up with 2.4 and IMO's 1.4 exp1 kernel. I use all the slots with some user UV. Have been running it since around 3am last night, and not a single SOD. My phone is insanely fast and fluid. Love what these DEVs do for our phones, FREE OF CHARGE!!! Thank you guys that you do for us!!!!!

EDIT: two more screenshots in the next post


----------



## toxa24

Two more screenshots from my previous post:


----------



## Poloasis

Super smooth ROM, just upgraded from 2.3 o 2.4, off course had to wipe everything and since I use lots of folder on the main screen I have to re-create them, my question is there a way Titanium can backup the folders? if yes yes what should I select in system in TB.
Thanks guys.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## rldev

The only problem I have noticed is my wifi icon in the status bar takes a while to light up eventhough I am on a excellent connection. Axiom 2.4 and Franco Kernel 10.


----------



## shindog

No matter what i do i can't send mms. I've tried clearing data, tried other apps, rebooted? Any help would be great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013

Is there anyway I can get the stock launcher with this. I like the search bar that's on top. Or is there an option with in the rom that lets me have a stock search bar up top

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## toxa24

Poloasis said:


> Super smooth ROM, just upgraded from 2.3 o 2.4, off course had to wipe everything and since I use lots of folder on the main screen I have to re-create them, my question is there a way Titanium can backup the folders? if yes yes what should I select in system in TB.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


That would be system and data restore, but it is not recommended, leads to too many problems for some people. I personally use Nova Launcher, and you can back up your set up with it.


----------



## Slvfox

I would like to see a screen shot of battery use with somebody actually using 4g instead of wifi and not a lot of phone and cell standby. 4g uses so much more battery then wifi. Does someone have a screen shot with heavy use and 4g?


----------



## ExiledThemer

shindog said:


> No matter what i do i can't send mms. I've tried clearing data, tried other apps, rebooted? Any help would be great!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Dunno mines working. It sent and received

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

TheTyler0013 said:


> Is there anyway I can get the stock launcher with this. I like the search bar that's on top. Or is there an option with in the rom that lets me have a stock search bar up top
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Try using Nova Launcher, it has that search bar as an options, and many others. I personally prefer it to any other launchers that came with the ROM, or other people use. You can back up your set up!!! That alone is worth it since we flash stuff almost on a daily (Im sure hourly for some flash heads







) basis


----------



## droidth3ory

TheTyler0013 said:


> Is there anyway I can get the stock launcher with this. I like the search bar that's on top. Or is there an option with in the rom that lets me have a stock search bar up top
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The search bar in there. It is only not there if you flash the modded launcher.


----------



## Clifton23

DT you are the man.

2.4 is the best yet for sure.

Just got 1 day 8 hours and 28 minutes on my extended battery on the apex v5 kernel. Used it yesterday quite a bit, browser and voice calls. Today I used it to listen to music for a few hours and a few voice calls..

screenshots:
http://i.imgur.com/0TV6v.png
http://i.imgur.com/T5cY8.png
http://i.imgur.com/7UXRN.png


----------



## BMET05

Running 2.4 with Franco 10 and Nova 10 and my camera won't work... Gets hung in black screen... Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Clifton23

BMET05 said:


> Running 2.4 with Franco 10 and Nova 10 and my camera won't work... Gets hung in black screen... Anyone else have this issue?


im running nova 10 and my camera is working.


----------



## reuuin

Camera problems are normally a kernel issue, might wanna try another kernel or reflash it..or fix permissions and wipe cache/dalvik. On the same kernel as you and my camera works fine. (Unless its nova 10 related but I doubt it) Or unless it is some type of camera app you are using ?


----------



## BMET05

Restarted and it is working again... Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Snow02

BMET05 said:


> Running 2.4 with Franco 10 and Nova 10 and my camera won't work... Gets hung in black screen... Anyone else have this issue?


Had the same problem on winner's cm9 and franco's kernel. Probably the kernel.


----------



## gotwillk

Slvfox said:


> I would like to see a screen shot of battery use with somebody actually using 4g instead of wifi and not a lot of phone and cell standby. 4g uses so much more battery then wifi. Does someone have a screen shot with heavy use and 4g?


oh man. +10000 to this. been waiting for someone else to think this as well. thought it was just me. testing it on wifi seems kinda pointless to me because where do you get wifi mostly? at home? what about when you're out and about? or at work? or shopping? or looking for directions? or using the nav app? i know these kinds of test aren't easy to do but i'd still rather see more screens of battery life on a constant 4G connection instead of wifi and not idling the phone. obviously if you're on wifi and not using the phone, you'll get much better battery life.


----------



## GatorsUF

CDuke619 said:


> My screen won't go to sleep automatically.. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


Mine did this once, on 2.3 I think. I just restarted the phone and all was fine.


----------



## cheami

RVDigital said:


> Just finished compiling data for Apex5 vs Franco's #10 in the Sleep Test. I'm still working on the SetCPU Stress Test Data. I'm also planning on adding a 3rd Kernel to the comparison data.
> 
> All Kernels are tested with Stock/As they ship settings. No other modifications are made.
> 
> Also, while it doesn't matter due to the way the data is calculated. I was unable to process data for Franco's Kernel for anything less than 177 minutes (as opposed to Apex5 test time of 120) due tot he fact that I had no measurable change in battery levels until that point.
> 
> More to come


Great comparison. What do you think about Apex 5 (undervolted) compared to franco? How much does undervolting every MHz slot make?


----------



## juancito80

gotwillk said:


> oh man. +10000 to this. been waiting for someone else to think this as well. thought it was just me. testing it on wifi seems kinda pointless to me because where do you get wifi mostly? at home? what about when you're out and about? or at work? or shopping? or looking for directions? or using the nav app? i know these kinds of test aren't easy to do but i'd still rather see more screens of battery life on a constant 4G connection instead of wifi and not idling the phone. obviously if you're on wifi and not using the phone, you'll get much better battery life.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dspcap

I've been running JD's kernel since loading 2.4 and it is just perfect so far... While battery life isn't as important to me as others, I would love to see it compared to Franco's. Too bad you can't compare the smoothness of the kernel too.


----------



## 2defmouze

gotwillk said:


> oh man. +10000 to this. been waiting for someone else to think this as well. thought it was just me. testing it on wifi seems kinda pointless to me because where do you get wifi mostly? at home? what about when you're out and about? or at work? or shopping? or looking for directions? or using the nav app? i know these kinds of test aren't easy to do but i'd still rather see more screens of battery life on a constant 4G connection instead of wifi and not idling the phone. obviously if you're on wifi and not using the phone, you'll get much better battery life.


Lol why do you need someone else's screenshot of battery life on 4G?..Just use 4G yourself and see how your battery life is with your usage, LDO









It's really almost pointless to compare battery life to other people's, but ESPECIALLY with 4G.. there are just too many variables in play. Having 4G on will suck a battery dry much quicker in a poor coverage area than a good one. Many small differences can cause battery inconsistensies... location/signal strength, what apps you have in the background, widgets running, what kernel your on, OC/UV settings on the kernel, plus the governor you have it set on that kernel... I could go on and on... point is don't bother worrying about other people's battery life. Getting some tips on how to maximize it is one thing, but don't try to compare it exactly to someone else's.

EDIT: The only thing more useless than that is freaking benchmark/quad/whatever scores. They are so completely meaningless it drives me nuts to see so many posts about them. The apps that give you people (you know who you are







) those scores should all be outlawed and any post about them should be auto-deleted from this website.. Ok sorry that was a rant, had to get it out though


----------



## Clifton23

well im not lucky enough to have 4G service here, but I have wifi almost everywhere I go. Friends, work, gym, home.


----------



## Skilover

droidth3ory said:


> that one was my bad. I missed a edit.


Funny I noticed this didn't work, but somehow blamed mayself--I figured you are infallible,


----------



## gotwillk

2defmouze said:


> Lol why do you need someone else's screenshot of battery life on 4G?..Just use 4G yourself and see how your battery life is with your usage, LDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really almost pointless to compare battery life to other people's, but ESPECIALLY with 4G.. there are just too many variables in play. Having 4G on will suck a battery dry much quicker in a poor coverage area than a good one. Many small differences can cause battery inconsistensies... location/signal strength, what apps you have in the background, widgets running, what kernel your on, OC/UV settings on the kernel, plus the governor you have it set on that kernel... I could go on and on... point is don't bother worrying about other people's battery life. Getting some tips on how to maximize it is one thing, but don't try to compare it exactly to someone else's.
> 
> EDIT: The only thing more useless than that is freaking benchmark/quad/whatever scores. They are so completely meaningless it drives me nuts to see so many posts about them. The apps that give you people (you know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) those scores should all be outlawed and any post about them should be auto-deleted from this website.. Ok sorry that was a rant, had to get it out though


well i just wanna get an average picture of how long a phone would last on 4G with just a single charge. or at least how long this phone SHOULD last with a constant 4G connection on. just want to get a general idea and want to see if my phone lasting about 10 hrs on a constant 4G connection was normal. is that good for this phone or not? i have no idea, i never owned a 4G phone before. all i know is that earlier 4G phones had terrible battery life on 4G connections.

i'm guessing from what i've been seeing and reading from various sources that 10 hours seems to be the about average time this phone can last on a single charge while on 4G. i'm getting the same results as well.

also, are people leaving their wifi toggle on all the time? i remember on the OG droid, leaving the wifi toggle on drained a lot of battery because it would constantly scan for a wifi signal and connect to open networks. does this phone still do the same and does it drain battery?


----------



## ugapug

Nova Launcher 10 adds the ability to shrink the margin of your desktop as well, which might just end the problem of widgets screwing themselves up.


----------



## dnewbrough

I'm loving this release so far. I am having a weird issue though kind of, i had it on 2.3 also. I completely wiped for both. When I charge my battery up, it stays at 100% for a bit then goes down to 99% and stays there until i remove it from the charger. It not really a issue just weird. Anyone notice this? I was using the kernal that came with 2.3 and now I'm using francos nightly 10 with 2.4.


----------



## wot

Very interested in seeing RVDigital's tests for franco vs. imo's kernels -- those are the two I've been switching in between. I was surprised to see my phone rebooted under Imo's 1.4 stable kernel, so I'm trying out franco's now. This was on Axiom 2.3 without manual UV'ing.


----------



## 2defmouze

gotwillk said:


> well i just wanna get an average picture of how long a phone would last on 4G with just a single charge. or at least how long this phone SHOULD last with a constant 4G connection on. just want to get a general idea and want to see if my phone lasting about 10 hrs on a constant 4G connection was normal. is that good for this phone or not? i have no idea, i never owned a 4G phone before. all i know is that earlier 4G phones had terrible battery life on 4G connections.
> 
> i'm guessing from what i've been seeing and reading from various sources that 10 hours seems to be the about average time this phone can last on a single charge while on 4G. i'm getting the same results as well.


10 hrs consistently with 4G on the whole time sounds fine to me. Are you not pleased with that? It depends how your using it too. On 4G with my phone just idling I only lose around 1% per hour battery. With moderate usage I could easily kill the battery in less than 10 hours. On average I probably get between 10-15 but it varies SO much just based on usage.


----------



## Slvfox

juancito80 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice. Do you have a screen shot of the details? ie screen on time etc


----------



## atakin77

gotwillk said:


> well i just wanna get an average picture of how long a phone would last on 4G with just a single charge. or at least how long this phone SHOULD last with a constant 4G connection on. just want to get a general idea and want to see if my phone lasting about 10 hrs on a constant 4G connection was normal. is that good for this phone or not? i have no idea, i never owned a 4G phone before. all i know is that earlier 4G phones had terrible battery life on 4G connections.
> 
> i'm guessing from what i've been seeing and reading from various sources that 10 hours seems to be the about average time this phone can last on a single charge while on 4G. i'm getting the same results as well.
> 
> also, are people leaving their wifi toggle on all the time? i remember on the OG droid, leaving the wifi toggle on drained a lot of battery because it would constantly scan for a wifi signal and connect to open networks. does this phone still do the same and does it drain battery?


I cannot speak to 2.4 yet, but I went all day on 2.3 at work over 4G. Streamed Google Music for over 6 hours and got home with about 35% battery life. Screen was off a good bit, but I streamed constantly for along time. Just killed my first battery on 2.4. 23 hours to 3% left, mix of wifi and 3G / 4G. Amazing...


----------



## Slvfox

2defmouze said:


> 10 hrs consistently with 4G on the whole time sounds fine to me. Are you not pleased with that? It depends how your using it too. On 4G with my phone just idling I only lose around 1% per hour battery. With moderate usage I could easily kill the battery in less than 10 hours. On average I probably get between 10-15 but it varies SO much just based on usage.


The point being, screen shots of battery usage with wifi on and screen idle is like screen shots of benchmark/quad scores. Sort of useless.


----------



## david617

I've been getting sleep of death a few times. 3 today. Anyone else?
I switched kernels to imo and still sleep of death.
Yes.. i wiped everything, checked md5 ect.


----------



## 2defmouze

Slvfox said:


> The point being, screen shots of battery usage with wifi on and screen idle is like screen shots of benchmark/quad scores. Sort of useless.


I agree... I just take it further and say that everyone's battery stats are _mostly_ useless to compare unless you're going to go through the trouble of matching that person's exact usage, which is a fool's errand.


----------



## 2defmouze

david617 said:


> I've been getting sleep of death a few times. 3 today. Anyone else?
> I switched kernels to imo and still sleep of death.
> Yes.. i wiped everything, checked md5 ect.


Try a diff kernel. Don't UV. I recommend JD's Kernel. Franco's nightly 10 is pretty great as well, that's what I've been on the past 2 days. No complaints about JD's though for sure, plus he just updated it today.

If you're still getting them then possibly something is wrong with your system and you might want to wipe and re-download, re-flash,


----------



## skiddingus

Does anyone else use the screen lock toggle in cm pulldown. I remember it working immediately after flashing 2.4 but today it doesn't work. The screen lock is enabled regardless of what I choose on the toggle. I did flash Imo's kernel since yesterday. Would that kill the toggle? I didn't think it would. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## twiz0r

Can someone post up a mirror of 2.4. Extremely slow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVDigital

Alright, I've completed tests on Apex 5 and Franco's Nightly #10 and the results are posted below.

I will be changing the way I run the stress tests from here on. Previously, I was utilizing the Kernels as they shipped with no modifications other then enabling Set CPU to utilize the governors and the Min/Max as set by the dev. For instance, Franco's Kernel ships with a default 1200Max/700Min, and I was not adjusting the min to 350 although it was optional. I did this because I wanted the Kernel to act as it was shipped by the dev, even though additional "options" are available. As I've said before, this is far from an exact science. My motivation is simply to add a little more fact to the notion of how Kernels perform aside from a screenshot or word of mouth. One of the biggest problems effecting my testing is the issues present with the way the phone reports the current battery level, specifically in mV. To combat this problem and still gain some kind of insight into how the various Kernels effect the phone's battery life, I've had to extend the test times on some Kernels to get a more accurate number(again, not an exact science). While a future update will address how the stats are reported, I've managed to break down the rate at which the battery is depleting and calculate the results using that data. The goal of these results is to note the calculations presented below, but more importantly, take into consideration the margin of difference between the results. The margin is currently not shown in the calculations but will be added soon. For now, I'd wager that the best way to a gain a more realistic view of the overall battery life of each Kernel is to focus on the usage ratio at the bottom of the chart. Judging from feedback of other forum users, I'd say a 10% Sleep/90% Stress Ratio would be a close estimate of medium use of the device with he given Kernel. Lastly, this is still a work in progress, I more than welcome any feedback or ideas that might make this data more useful to the Devs and the Users in the future. Thanks!

Error Note: The Batt % Drain per Hour (based on mV measurements) numbers under the SetCPU Stress Test should be in % format which would make it read 9.61% and 4.69% respectively. This was a formatting error that has been fixed and will show corrected on the next post.


----------



## toxa24

RVDigital said:


> Alright, I've completed tests on Apex 5 and Franco's Nightly #10 and the results are posted below.
> 
> I will be changing the way I run the stress tests from here on. Previously, I was utilizing the Kernels as they shipped with no modifications other then enabling Set CPU to utilize the governors and the Min/Max as set by the dev. For instance, Franco's Kernel ships with a default 1200Max/700Min, and I was not adjusting the min to 350 although it was optional. I did this because I wanted the Kernel to act as it was shipped by the dev, even though additional "options" are available. As I've said before, this is far from an exact science. My motivation is simply to add a little more fact to the notion of how Kernels perform aside from a screenshot or word of mouth. One of the biggest problems effecting my testing is the issues present with the way the phone reports the current battery level, specifically in mV. To combat this problem and still gain some kind of insight into how the various Kernels effect the phone's battery life, I've had to extend the test times on some Kernels to get a more accurate number(again, not an exact science). While a future update will address how the stats are reported, I've managed to break down the rate at which the battery is depleting and calculate the results using that data. The goal of these results is to note the calculations presented below, but more importantly, take into consideration the margin of difference between the results. The margin is currently not shown in the calculations but will be added soon. For now, I'd wager that the best way to a gain a more realistic view of the overall battery life of each Kernel is to focus on the usage ratio at the bottom of the chart. Judging from feedback of other forum users, I'd say a 10% Sleep/90% Stress Ratio would be a close estimate of medium use of the device with he given Kernel. Lastly, this is still a work in progress, I more than welcome any feedback or ideas that might make this data more useful to the Devs and the Users in the future. Thanks!


Can you possibly test IMOs? Thanks


----------



## gearsofwar

toxa24 said:


> Hey guys. I thought I'd post it for those that are interested. Here is my set up with 2.4 and IMO's 1.4 exp1 kernel. I use all the slots with some user UV. Have been running it since around 3am last night, and not a single SOD. My phone is insanely fast and fluid. Love what these DEVs do for our phones, FREE OF CHARGE!!! Thank you guys that you do for us!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: two more screenshots in the next post


That's funny because I'm running the same kernel and I don't have an option of 1.4oc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

gearsofwar said:


> That's funny because I'm running the same kernel and I don't have an option of 1.4oc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's 1.42


----------



## RVDigital

toxa24 said:


> Can you possibly test IMOs? Thanks


Flashing Shorty! Give me a couple hours and I should have some numbers.


----------



## toxa24

RVDigital said:


> Flashing Shorty! Give me a couple hours and I should have some numbers.


Personally, I use experimental with 180 and 1420 slots, so that's what I'd like to see tested. It is up to you though what you are going to test, just my 2 cents


----------



## amw

RVDigital said:


> 1. I was having the same issue till I read the response above about double tapping the up arrow. NOW, CAPS LOCK WORKS GREAT!
> 
> 2. AFAIK, I've never had auto correct, but I do have auto predict. Are you maybe confusing the two? If I type a word the dictionary doesn't recognize, it's underlined in red. A tap of the words offers some auto corrected suggestions. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Just found it. Under languages & input... auto correct... I chose very aggressive and its back to fixing my horrible typing.


----------



## RVDigital

toxa24 said:


> Personally, I use experimental with 180 and 1420 slots, so that's what I'd like to see tested. It is up to you though what you are going to test, just my 2 cents


Currently, I'm utilizing the Kernels as they shipped with no modifications other then enabling Set CPU to utilize the governors and the Min/Max as set by the dev. For instance, Franco's Kernel ships with a default 1200Max/700Min, and I'm not adjusting the min to 350 although it is optional. I do this because I want the Kernel to act as it was shipped by the Dev, even though additional "options" are available. Anything that the Dev allows for but does not set by default is considered experimental outside of their intentions. Because one Dev might allow it and another does not leaves open of a potential imbalance in the test environment and thus the results. I will use experimental builds from the Devs (as I did in Franco's test), but I will still leave the experimental as it ships with whatever default is set by the Dev at the time. Again, the main purpose of this test is to determine how efficient the Kernel is when compared to another. The test CAN be used to determine battery efficiency of a particular Kernel when Maxed out, but the current inaccuracies of the Battery reporting would make the results less that realistic. The reason the comparison tests are more realistic is because you have another Kernel to compare to and can thus extract a margin of difference vs a stand alone test. I do fully plan on testing individual Kernels Maxed and Min(ed) out once the Battery Reporting bug is fixed.


----------



## drawmonster

So many kernel options. So is it safe to say, with the data posted and comments in the last couple pages, that Franco's is the kernel to use right now?


----------



## Slvfox

gearsofwar said:


> That's funny because I'm running the same kernel and I don't have an option of 1.4oc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's kernel version 1.4.0
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-140-1712/


----------



## aymercury

How do you induce sleep on the phone? Just let it sit? I see sometimes my phone will not go to the deep sleep for quite some time, dozens of minutes (especially if it is in my pocket). I suspect accelerometer detects movements and does something...



RVDigital said:


> I'd like to add JD and IMO Lean to the mix as well. As this is a mostly manual process, I'm limited to finding pockets of time to set up the test environment to ensure consistency. Starting the next stress test shortly.


----------



## toxa24

RVDigital said:


> Currently, I'm utilizing the Kernels as they shipped with no modifications other then enabling Set CPU to utilize the governors and the Min/Max as set by the dev. For instance, Franco's Kernel ships with a default 1200Max/700Min, and I'm not adjusting the min to 350 although it is optional. I do this because I want the Kernel to act as it was shipped by the Dev, even though additional "options" are available. Anything that the Dev allows for but does not set by default is considered experimental outside of their intentions. Because one Dev might allow it and another does not leaves open of a potential imbalance in the test environment and thus the results. I will use experimental builds from the Devs (as I did in Franco's test), but I will still leave the experimental as it ships with whatever default is set by the Dev at the time. Again, the main purpose of this test is to determine how efficient the Kernel is when compared to another. The test CAN be used to determine battery efficiency of a particular Kernel when Maxed out, but the current inaccuracies of the Battery reporting would make the results less that realistic. The reason the comparison tests are more realistic is because you have another Kernel to compare to and can thus extract a margin of difference vs a stand alone test. I do fully plan on testing individual Kernels Maxed and Min(ed) out once the Battery Reporting bug is fixed.


Got you.


----------



## RVDigital

aymercury said:


> How do you induce sleep on the phone? Just let it sit? I see sometimes my phone will not go to the deep sleep for quite some time, dozens of minutes (especially if it is in my pocket). I suspect accelerometer detects movements and does something...


The test environment involves setting the phone in airplane mode to eliminate Signal as a factory as this can not be controlled. Also, the phone is sitting flat and still, no use whatsoever during the tests. Yes, your issue is more than likely due to accelerometer movement. Try locking the setting or disabling it completely, just to test.


----------



## chefb

Im so lost there should bea thread for this.....kernal talk!!!!


----------



## ap4tor

Where there more ringtones in 2.3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb

Btw do e need to be on a rom/ deodex to flash a new kernal ?


----------



## ugapug

ap4tor said:


> Where there more ringtones in 2.3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


DT said he forgot to put them in. Just pull them out of 2.3 for now and copy them over with Root Explorer.


----------



## dpaine88

ugapug said:


> DT said he forgot to put them in. Just pull them out of 2.3 for now and copy them over with Root Explorer.


Would you mind explaining where they are and where to put them? Thanks!


----------



## Synaptic13

Seriously good battery today...all be it mostly wifi and about 3 hrs screen on time...but still :-D I use "go launcher" and apparently their widgets consume higher resources as this is nearly twice the battery life using "android pro widgets" instead (still on 2.3)
FROM A TH3ORIZ3D GN3XLT3


----------



## gearsofwar

Slvfox said:


> That's kernel version 1.4.0
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-140-1712/


Oh so you are running the experimental one that has the 1.42oc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I got pretty good battery today. School tomorrow I so I don't feel like taking screenies, this and beddie bye. Well, I always get good battery actually but I'll report, I ended the day with 69 percent, no screwing around 4g and wifi on. (I was home all day) 2hr 46 min screen on time. This also isn't too accurate as for half the day I was at 100 percent brightness because last night it was like 2 AM and I had video chatted for a good 2 hours so I was down to 4 percent battery so I was like screw it, put it on 100 percent brightness, played a long youtube video and let it run down. I forgot this morning and I didn't realize until I was in a dark environment and I turned my phone on and I was like, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## panitsos

awesome rom DT only thing i noticed and its been happening with every rom i've tried so its probablly not you is when i text alot my keyboard starts to lag, and even though i have volume+ installed these damn ringtones are still very low , wish samsung would do some kind of update already with these.


----------



## RVDigital

Need a favor from anyone running Franco's with Battery Monitor Widget.

Please post your Batt History if possible. I'm seeing an issue on Franco's where the mV reading is bouncing when only drain (no charge) is occuring. I'm not seeing this with any other Kernel and I think the Battery reporting may be off. Thanks in advance!

EXAMPLE

1/8/2012 3:36:07 AM -26 99% 4135 28 0 0
1/8/2012 3:39:07 AM -24 99% 4135 28 0 0
1/8/2012 3:42:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 3:45:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 3:48:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 3:51:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 3:54:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 3:57:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:00:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:03:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:06:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:09:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:12:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:15:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:18:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:21:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:24:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
1/8/2012 4:27:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
1/8/2012 4:30:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
1/8/2012 4:33:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0


----------



## drewpballz

not sure if anyone would care or if its supposed to work anyway but trying to record video with the silly face options crashes the camera foe me.


----------



## panitsos

drewpballz said:


> not sure if anyone would care or if its supposed to work anyway but trying to record video with the silly face options crashes the camera foe me.


 just tried it, same problem for me too, i'm sure he'll get around to it when he can


----------



## TEK112

RVDigital said:


> Need a favor from anyone running Franco's with Battery Monitor Widget.
> 
> Please post your Batt History if possible. I'm seeing an issue on Franco's where the mV reading is bouncing when only drain (no charge) is occuring. I'm not seeing this with any other Kernel and I think the Battery reporting may be off. Thanks in advance!
> 
> EXAMPLE
> 
> 1/8/2012 3:36:07 AM -26 99% 4135 28 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:39:07 AM -24 99% 4135 28 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:42:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:45:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:48:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:51:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:54:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:57:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:00:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:03:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:06:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:09:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:12:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:15:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:18:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:21:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:24:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:27:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:30:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:33:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0


Wouldn't it make more sense to post this in francos thread at XDA? He is looking for feedback and more people over there will be more attentive to a kernel question than dt's thread which doesn't include this kernel. Just my two cents.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

Just had my first BSOD. That was scary.

I'm still on 2.1, what does one do to not get this again? Is a kernel change appropriate?


----------



## RVDigital

TEK112 said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to post this in francos thread at XDA? He is looking for feedback and more people over there will be more attentive to a kernel question than dt's thread which doesn't include this kernel. Just my two cents.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Considering...

1) the number of people running the Kernel on this ROM

and

2) the fact that the issue may (although doubtedly) be limited to this ROM

It cant hurt to ask. I will however take your two cents.


----------



## mdbowman

Ok... I'm debating renaming the DSP Manager apk file to keep it from running in the background and wasting RAM. Anyone out there feel strongly about this app? I've had it on different roms and phones but never have found a need to use it to tweak anything.... just me out anyone else in the same boat.... btw this Rom is sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

mdbowman said:


> Ok... I'm debating renaming the DSP Manager apk file to keep it from running in the background and wasting RAM. Anyone out there feel strongly about this app? I've had it on different roms and phones but never have found a need to use it to tweak anything.... just me out anyone else in the same boat.... btw this Rom is sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I deleted it altogether, and using Volume+ instead


----------



## gotwillk

i'm finding the DSP manager to be working better than Volume+. Volume+ didn't seem to give me any discernable boost in volume. while dsp manager did, but only in headset. the phone speakers didn't seem to have any effect, on both dsp manager and volume+.


----------



## cheami

RVDigital said:


> Considering...
> 
> 1) the number of people running the Kernel on this ROM
> 
> and
> 
> 2) the fact that the issue may (although doubtedly) be limited to this ROM
> 
> It cant hurt to ask. I will however take your two cents.


Creating a nandroid backup and flashing to franco to test for you. I'll post again when updated.


----------



## droidth3ory

mdbowman said:


> Ok... I'm debating renaming the DSP Manager apk file to keep it from running in the background and wasting RAM. Anyone out there feel strongly about this app? I've had it on different roms and phones but never have found a need to use it to tweak anything.... just me out anyone else in the same boat.... btw this Rom is sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Settings/Sounds you can switch it off and use the the Stock SoundFX app.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

gotwillk said:


> i'm finding the DSP manager to be working better than Volume+. Volume+ didn't seem to give me any discernable boost in volume. while dsp manager did, but only in headset. the phone speakers didn't seem to have any effect, on both dsp manager and volume+.


I beg to differ. Are you using volume+ correctly? I only boosted speaker volume, I'm happy with everything else. Just in case: raise your volume all the way, then open volume+, select speaker settings, check 'speaker modifications', click on volume level, choose 7, (you will return to previous screen), use volume key up (click it several times), and let me know if you don't hear the difference.


----------



## rccola85

Great ROM, but ever since switching to 2.4 I keep getting a notification that "android.process.media" has crashed. I also notice I'm missing more than half of my folders in my Gallery (likely since the media scanner crashed). I wiped fully the first time, checked the MD5 and did the process all over again (wiped sys/data, cache, dalvik & format system) and am still getting the error. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## magnus_ca

dgraphics2009 said:


> With franco kernel. This is working well. I have used it on this forum and a couple of other things but for the most part it's just chugging along at a good rate. Will check it in about 4 hours to see what's up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That Android OS consumption looks off. It should never exceed your display's power consumption. I thought that problem was fixed with 4.0.3?


----------



## cheami

RVDigital, is there anything in particular we should do with our phones as we are testing franco's kernel on this ROM? Such as had screen off or screen on?


----------



## travp624

Just a quick question here guys. Does the lte toggle crash systemui for everyone? Might have been answered but I ain't reading 100 pages of kernel/battery life comments sorry!


----------



## toxa24

travp624 said:


> Just a quick question here guys. Does the lte toggle crash systemui for everyone? Might have been answered but I ain't reading 100 pages of kernel/battery life comments sorry!


Yes, DT is working on a fix


----------



## RVDigital

cheami said:


> RVDigital, is there anything in particular we should do with our phones as we are testing franco's kernel on this ROM? Such as had screen off or screen on?


I will set the phone into Airplane mode and then reboot. As soon as the boot finishes, clear battery history in BMW (NOT Battery Stats, they are different). Once battery history is cleared, unplug and then power screen off. Leave it be, don't walk around with the phone, just leave it undisturbed for at least an hour and 5 min. I try to get at least a 1 hour sleep test window for sample data. You also might want to set the history interval to 3 min, more data that way.

Thanks!

I just finished the Sleep test for IMO, on to the Stress test, then I'll post some updated numbers.

EDIT: IMO is BSODing, not going to be able to test the exp build he has right now. I'll try the stable overnight.


----------



## toxa24

RVDigital said:


> I will set the phone into Airplane mode and then reboot. As soon as the boot finishes, clear battery history in BMW (NOT Battery Stats, they are different). Once battery history is cleared, unplug and then power screen off. Leave it be, don't walk around with the phone, just leave it undisturbed for at least an hour and 5 min. I try to get at least a 1 hour sleep test window for sample data. You also might want to set the history interval to 3 min, more data that way.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just finished the Sleep test for IMO, on to the Stress test, then I'll post some updated numbers.


He just updated his kernel to 1.5, and in the changelog it says that it is a big update


----------



## magnus_ca

Anyone know where to get all the notification ringtones in 2.3 back? I'm happy there are no double entries anymore but a few of the good ones were left out of 2.4.

PS - Very happy to see Microbes working again.


----------



## toxa24

magnus_ca said:


> Anyone know where to get all the notification ringtones in 2.3 back? I'm happy there are no double entries anymore but a few of the good ones were left out of 2.4.
> 
> PS - Very happy to see Microbes working again.


If you still have 2.3 zip file, they are all there. Extract them, and then move to your ringtones/notifications on your virtual SD card


----------



## cheami

RVDigital said:


> I will set the phone into Airplane mode and then reboot. As soon as the boot finishes, clear battery history in BMW (NOT Battery Stats, they are different). Once battery history is cleared, unplug and then power screen off. Leave it be, don't walk around with the phone, just leave it undisturbed for at least an hour and 5 min. I try to get at least a 1 hour sleep test window for sample data. You also might want to set the history interval to 3 min, more data that way.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just finished the Sleep test for IMO, on to the Stress test, then I'll post some updated numbers.


Ah, will start this test right now.


----------



## gotwillk

toxa24 said:


> I beg to differ. Are you using volume+ correctly? I only boosted speaker volume, I'm happy with everything else. Just in case: raise your volume all the way, then open volume+, select speaker settings, check 'speaker modifications', click on volume level, choose 7, (you will return to previous screen), use volume key up (click it several times), and let me know if you don't hear the difference.


hmm thats weird. after uninstalling and reinstalling, it works now. but it seems like its just forcing it to be louder, like its just one level higher than the max sound and it sounds distorted. i compared the notch right before the max notch with volume+ on at level 7, to the max notch without volume+ on and its the same sound level. with volume+ on and at level 7, it just pushes it one notch higher than the max. also i don't notice other sounds being higher, such as music or videos, only system sounds.


----------



## travp624

toxa24 said:


> Yes, DT is working on a fix


Thank you just wanted to make sure it wasn't my theme'd systemui doing it now I can upload. Of course the second I do that DT usually uploads an update *sighs*


----------



## RVDigital

toxa24 said:


> He just updated his kernel to 1.5, and in the changelog it says that it is a big update


Yup! Just flashed it, let the testing commence!!


----------



## anewday

How are some of you only losing 1% battery life every hour with it idling? I did a fresh install withe franco #10 kernel, brightness at 40% with excellent 4g signal and lose 1% in less than 5 minutes with just the display on. Is it a good idea to wipe battery stats after flashing rom/kernel?


----------



## dpaine88

Wowza, DT just tweeted out some nice update news, and the new notification toggles look slick!!


----------



## sandfreak

dpaine88 said:


> Wowza, DT just tweeted out some nice update news, and the new notification toggles look slick!!


I saw this too, looking forward to 2.5 tomorrow hopefully


----------



## cheami

My txt file wasn't updating with the actual data (is there a reason why?), so here is a picture of it. It is only charging because I took the pic while I was trying to get the txt file off sdcard.

http://i.imgur.com/IDWIK.png


----------



## dpaine88

anewday said:


> How are some of you only losing 1% battery life every hour with it idling? I did a fresh install withe franco #10 kernel, brightness at 40% with excellent 4g signal and lose 1% in less than 5 minutes with just the display on. Is it a good idea to wipe battery stats after flashing rom/kernel?


The battery stats from 90-100% can be very misleading, let it get into the 80's and then judge it.


----------



## Synaptic13

At least I can pretend I have a th3ory rom on my prime 
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmta

If anyone wants to try something new, flash the new leaked kernel from imoseyon. I chose the 1.5.1 experimental. It's fantastic.


----------



## cheami

I have two standard stock batteries for VZW Galaxy Nexus (1850mAh), but it shows i only have 1750mAh in Battery Monitor Widget. I'm guessing the app is mistaken? Anyone else have it like that?

http://i.imgur.com/x21PZ.png (1750 mAh shown at the top right)


----------



## xylotism

Wanted everything nice and clean for the latest version of this and imo's kernel... ended up wiping my sd card with no rom to flash to, had to unroot/relock and start all over, but the second time went perfectly. Can't wait to see what it can do. Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## cwazpitt3

> ** Added Option to Kill APPs With Back Button*


How does this work? I have tried using this from the home screen and also from within an app and it doesn't seem to work. I also looked for a setting to enable this and no luck. What am I missing?


----------



## mcf517

cwazpitt3 said:


> How does this work? I have tried using this from the home screen and also from within an app and it doesn't seem to work. I also looked for a setting to enable this and no luck. What am I missing?


Another user asked this and dt responded that it was an oversight. I'm assuming it will be addressed in the next release.


----------



## cwazpitt3

mcf517 said:


> Another user asked this and dt responded that it was an oversight. I'm assuming it will be addressed in the next release.


Thanks. I honestly didn't go back through ALL the posts. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## aymercury

How do I disable accelerometer? Just by locking screen orientation? Unchecking all rotation directions in settings? Is there a "power off" switch for it? There is no reason to monitor phone movements is the screen is off, right?



RVDigital said:


> The test environment involves setting the phone in airplane mode to eliminate Signal as a factory as this can not be controlled. Also, the phone is sitting flat and still, no use whatsoever during the tests. Yes, your issue is more than likely due to accelerometer movement. Try locking the setting or disabling it completely, just to test.


----------



## Droidx316

cheami said:


> I have two standard stock batteries for VZW Galaxy Nexus (1850mAh), but it shows i only have 1750mAh in Battery Monitor Widget. I'm guessing the app is mistaken? Anyone else have it like that?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/x21PZ.png (1750 mAh shown at the top right)


I get the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

rccola85 said:


> Great ROM, but ever since switching to 2.4 I keep getting a notification that "android.process.media" has crashed. I also notice I'm missing more than half of my folders in my Gallery (likely since the media scanner crashed). I wiped fully the first time, checked the MD5 and did the process all over again (wiped sys/data, cache, dalvik & format system) and am still getting the error. Not sure what to do about it.


The read error is common in 4.0.3... I believe someone I think Fab found a patch. I will dig through.


----------



## the_tox

Just to point out, imo's big update is mostly to linux 3.0.16... I know I kept getting SODs and reboots with 1.4. JDs newest kernel is also 3.0.16 and it's been running fast and low powered. It comes undervolted pretty aggressively (same voltages as Apex, which are a decent amount lower than franco's) and has been totally stable for me.


----------



## mendy

rccola85 said:


> The read error is common in 4.0.3... I believe someone I think Fab found a patch. I will dig through.


the exact same thing has been happening to me since i installed 4.0.3.
plugged in to win7, the computer doesn't see the contents of the sd card beyond the stuff that comes stock
whether its the gallery app, picking ringtones, etc., i can't see the contents of the sd card on my phone

the only places i CAN see the true contents are in a file manager on the phone (root explorer, etc.) or when in recovery (when i flash roms for example, i can see the rest of the contents listed)


----------



## Elganja

how do you change the wifi scan interval?


----------



## aymercury

Not sure if this is kernel question or ROM question. I will ask Franco too.

So, I saw 12% battery drop in 10 hours overnight, -40 mA usage (I saw it being lower before, in -25 mA range). At 6:30AM alarm goes off, I check email, twitter and go on with P90X2. In the *next hour *the phone loses *another 10% *of the battery! *Why?!?* I left it on the table, shut off the screen. Nothing was changed, why can't it go back to sleep? Usage jumped to around -500mA for the next hour. What was going on? How to stop it?


----------



## Elganja

RVDigital said:


> Alright, I've completed tests on Apex 5 and Franco's Nightly #10 and the results are posted below. I will be changing the way I run the stress tests from here on. Previously, I was utilizing the Kernels as they shipped with no modifications other then enabling Set CPU to utilize the governors and the Min/Max as set by the dev. For instance, Franco's Kernel ships with a default 1200Max/700Min, and I was not adjusting the min to 350 although it was optional. I did this because I wanted the Kernel to act as it was shipped by the dev, even though additional "options" are available. As I've said before, this is far from an exact science. My motivation is simply to add a little more fact to the notion of how Kernels perform aside from a screenshot or word of mouth. One of the biggest problems effecting my testing is the issues present with the way the phone reports the current battery level, specifically in mV. To combat this problem and still gain some kind of insight into how the various Kernels effect the phone's battery life, I've had to extend the test times on some Kernels to get a more accurate number(again, not an exact science). While a future update will address how the stats are reported, I've managed to break down the rate at which the battery is depleting and calculate the results using that data. The goal of these results is to note the calculations presented below, but more importantly, take into consideration the margin of difference between the results. The margin is currently not shown in the calculations but will be added soon. For now, I'd wager that the best way to a gain a more realistic view of the overall battery life of each Kernel is to focus on the usage ratio at the bottom of the chart. Judging from feedback of other forum users, I'd say a 10% Sleep/90% Stress Ratio would be a close estimate of medium use of the device with he given Kernel. Lastly, this is still a work in progress, I more than welcome any feedback or ideas that might make this data more useful to the Devs and the Users in the future. Thanks! Error Note: The Batt % Drain per Hour (based on mV measurements) numbers under the SetCPU Stress Test should be in % format which would make it read 9.61% and 4.69% respectively. This was a formatting error that has been fixed and will show corrected on the next post.


thank you for running the tests, gives me a little piece of mind (also using Franco's)


----------



## dnewbrough

Can anyone confirm that Clockwork Tether is working on 2.4 please?


----------



## droidth3ory

Elganja said:


> how do you change the wifi scan interval?


/system build.prop










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stigmax

been following so many threads and reading every page, i cant remember if anyone mentioned this. Under the Advanced menu of the WIFI settings. Is it a typo that it reads "Keep WI-FI on during Sleep?

Great rom! just trying to figure out why my battery started sucking on 2.4 w/ francos nightly 10 kernel.

thx


----------



## david02467

I apologize if this was already asked, and if it is a noob question. I installed the new rom, and would normally use titanium to restore all apps and data, just wanted to make sure there were no warnings or issues with doing this with this particular rom???

thanks in advance,


----------



## gbdesai

david02467 said:


> I apologize if this was already asked, and if it is a noob question. I installed the new rom, and would normally use titanium to restore all apps and data, just wanted to make sure there were no warnings or issues with doing this with this particular rom???
> 
> thanks in advance,


I do this regularly, just avoid reinstall of apps that come in the from, in Tibu they appear as white text as opposed to strike through names. I just install the apps that appear as strike through along with the data. The rest I manually configure.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07

david02467 said:


> I apologize if this was already asked, and if it is a noob question. I installed the new rom, and would normally use titanium to restore all apps and data, just wanted to make sure there were no warnings or issues with doing this with this particular rom???
> 
> thanks in advance,


Its always OK to restore applications. Some saying restoring apps+data could lead to problems, but I've never had any. When changing/updating Rom you NEVER want to restore system data however. That's quickest way to see half the errors/bugs being reported here...

Happy flashing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TEK112

stigmax said:


> been following so many threads and reading every page, i cant remember if anyone mentioned this. Under the Advanced menu of the WIFI settings. Is it a typo that it reads "Keep WI-FI on during Sleep?
> 
> Great rom! just trying to figure out why my battery started sucking on 2.4 w/ francos nightly 10 kernel.
> 
> thx


Did you read his post about the camera sensor? Upon reboot open the camera and close it. See if you stats improve. He is working on a fix for it.


----------



## TEK112

blaine07 said:


> Its always OK to restore applications. Some saying restoring apps+data could lead to problems, but I've never had any. When changing/updating Rom you NEVER want to restore system data however. That's quickest way to see half the errors/bugs being reported here...
> 
> Happy flashing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


^ This with one exception... I restored tre launcher (system app) app data so it would restore my homescreen, then all I had to do is re-add some widgets.


----------



## hadisious

dnewbrough said:


> Can anyone confirm that Clockwork Tether is working on 2.4 please?


The WiFi Tether works fine. Haven't tried the new USB CM Tether.


----------



## zombiebot

stigmax said:


> been following so many threads and reading every page, i cant remember if anyone mentioned this. Under the Advanced menu of the WIFI settings. Is it a typo that it reads "Keep WI-FI on during Sleep?
> 
> Great rom! just trying to figure out why my battery started sucking on 2.4 w/ francos nightly 10 kernel.
> 
> thx


Not a typo. That option is there so that your phone will continue to sync (or download, or upload, or whatever) if your phone goes to sleep. I've always kept it on, but you could try changing it if you think that it's a problem. If anything, keeping wifi on will add to your battery life by keeping your 3G/4G antennas from kicking in and using up even more battery.


----------



## david02467

blaine07 said:


> Its always OK to restore applications. Some saying restoring apps+data could lead to problems, but I've never had any. When changing/updating Rom you NEVER want to restore system data however. That's quickest way to see half the errors/bugs being reported here...
> 
> Happy flashing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thank you all for your quick responses. So in the future I should make sure that the apps don't automatically DL after wiping/install and then just use TiBu to resore the apps and data. Since I let the app store DL all the apps to my phone I guess there is no way to restore the data for them. Good to know about the systems data, i made sure not to do that.

thanks


----------



## sincerity

david02467 said:


> Thank you all for your quick responses. So in the future I should make sure that the apps don't automatically DL after wiping/install and then just use TiBu to resore the apps and data. Since I let the app store DL all the apps to my phone I guess there is no way to restore the data for them. Good to know about the systems data, i made sure not to do that.
> 
> thanks


just let the ones restore from market...tibu will tell you which ones are missing, then restore them. Pretty sure you can restore data to apps downloaded from market as well...don't hold that against me though if it breaks something









OR if your adventurous and don't want any help if something messes up lol, yes you can just not open market and restore...


----------



## blaine07

TEK112 said:


> ^ This with one exception... I restored tre launcher (system app) app data so it would restore my homescreen, then all I had to do is re-add some widgets.


If you know what your doing its another story. ;-) There's a handful or system data/apps that "can" be restored if you know to see if a file version changed. Ex is contacts or SMS. If either of those files weren't undated, easy to restore but the sake of safety I see why general answer is always NO! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## david02467

sincerity said:


> just let the ones restore from market...tibu will tell you which ones are missing, then restore them. Pretty sure you can restore data to apps downloaded from market as well...don't hold that against me though if it breaks something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR if your adventurous and don't want any help if something messes up lol, yes you can just not open market and restore...


Thanks, I restored the missing apps and data for the 2 that were missing. The only options it has to restore remaining data is all systems data, but this is what previous posters said never to restore. Maybe I am missing something. Oh well, not a major deal, id rather not cause problems.


----------



## franzie3

david02467 said:


> Thank you all for your quick responses. So in the future I should make sure that the apps don't automatically DL after wiping/install and then just use TiBu to resore the apps and data. Since I let the app store DL all the apps to my phone I guess there is no way to restore the data for them. Good to know about the systems data, i made sure not to do that.
> 
> thanks


I personally have like my own checklist of things i do before i flash. First thing, which may help you in the future, is to download any market updates, and then run a TiBu on all user apps and data. That way it is as up to date as it can be before you wipe everything. After all my other steps once all the apps restore from the market i will then run TiBu to restore all the app data to those apps. Thought process behind it is that the market auto restore will be restoring the most recent updates to the apps and then i can just overwrite them with the backup i have along with the app data.

Just be careful to not restore system data....Demons ahead i tell you..


----------



## blaine07

sincerity said:


> just let the ones restore from market...tibu will tell you which ones are missing, then restore them. Pretty sure you can restore data to apps downloaded from market as well...don't hold that against me though if it breaks something
> 
> OR if your adventurous and don't want any help if something messes up lol, yes you can just not open market and restore...


I never let Market auto restore. I'll tell you why... I HATE having to go back through all my apps and re-sign in/set them all back up. I always flash Rom, boot into it and skip past all sign in junk & wait a few for it to settle in, reboot into recovery & flash the TiBu file it will export(that way I don't have to sign into market causing it to start downloads like crazy), boot back into Rom && restore all my apps/data then log back into all Google stuff etc...The most painless way I've found so far.

Just my $0.02.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## david02467

franzie3 said:


> I personally have like my own checklist of things i do before i flash. First thing, which may help you in the future, is to download any market updates, and then run a TiBu on all user apps and data. That way it is as up to date as it can be before you wipe everything. After all my other steps once all the apps restore from the market i will then run TiBu to restore all the app data to those apps. Thought process behind it is that the market auto restore will be restoring the most recent updates to the apps and then i can just overwrite them with the backup i have along with the app data.
> 
> Just be careful to not restore system data....Demons ahead i tell you..


I see, so I can hit the bottom restore in TiBu that says restore all apps and data. I thought this would copy over apps i already have and was bad??


----------



## anj

david02467 said:


> I see, so I can hit the bottom restore in TiBu that says restore all apps and data. I thought this would copy over apps i already have and was bad?? I guess this is not the case. As long as I dont hit the system data restore, i am all good it sounds.


correct - restoring the system apps/data is where things can go bad.


----------



## Mustang302LX

david02467 said:


> I never let Market auto restore. I'll tell you why... I HATE having to go back through all my apps and re-sign in/set them all back up. I always flash Rom, boot into it and skip past all sign in junk & wait a few for it to settle in, reboot into recovery & flash the TiBu file it will export(that way I don't have to sign into market causing it to start downloads like crazy), boot back into Rom && restore all my apps/data then log back into all Google stuff etc...The most painless way I've found so far.
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


That used to be the case but with the new market you can open it and stop every download that started. I'll sign into Google finish my setup and hit the Market to stop all downloads. Then I simply download TiBu w/ Pro Key and allow it to restore missing apps+app data and be done. That IMO is easier.


----------



## TEK112

The reason I don't let the market auto-restore is that I don't want to wait for apps to download and install, before I restore data. Titanium restores the app and the data at the same time and does it faster than some apps I have take to download. I uncheck auto-restore, but I do check the box that says keep me backed up when I flash a new ROM.

So, here is what I do:

I update my phone apps and make a full titanium backup (system apps included, just in case). Then I reboot into clockworkmod and make a backup. I then flash the ROM (I am skipping steps for the purpose of a restore explanation). I sign in with my google uncheck restore, and check backup... I open the market and download titanium pro and free. I reboot. I run a batch restore of missing apps and data. I reboot. I perform a market fix and I reboot. The market fix forces the market to re-sync with your apps. i have noticed that not all of my apps will show on the market when I restore from titanium. I then restore tre launcher app data only and then reboot. All in, about 1hr to fully backup, flash a new ROM and restore my phone to daily driving use.


----------



## Mustang302LX

The above several posts are why most devs hate TiBu. Look how much space it took up just to answer a question about it lol.


----------



## the_tox

Does anyone have experience with My Backup? It looks like the free version does backup and batch restore... Does TiBu do something special or is it just more widely used?


----------



## RubberDucker

Mustang302LX said:


> That used to be the case but with the new market you can open it and stop every download that started. I'll sign into Google finish my setup and hit the Market to stop all downloads. Then I simply download TiBu w/ Pro Key and allow it to restore missing apps+app data and be done. That IMO is easier.


+1 on this. That's how I do it as well. No issues. Key word... MISSING APPS.


----------



## droidth3ory

Mustang302LX said:


> The above several posts are why most devs hate TiBu. Look how much space it took up just to answer a question about it lol.


Post of the day. LOL


----------



## blaine07

droidth3ory said:


> Post of the day. LOL


Ot, my apologies but HAHA!

Way to like a post from Rootz tapatalk app thing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaine07

Mustang302LX said:


> That used to be the case but with the new market you can open it and stop every download that started. I'll sign into Google finish my setup and hit the Market to stop all downloads. Then I simply download TiBu w/ Pro Key and allow it to restore missing apps+app data and be done. That IMO is easier.


Thanks for pro tip. Always looking for ways to improve on what I already do! I have old school text file for paid version verification from buying TiBu before it was sold on Market. So either way lol.

My Market hasn't correctly restored applications I've had installed in ages though. Maybe because I've been using TiBu so long. When I first got Gnex I logged into market before I thought out what I was doing. Only downloaded ~15 apps I'd paid for, not even all the paid, much less everything...

Thanks man!

(I promise, back on topic now LOL)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## aymercury

Do you know that you can create "update.zip" from inside the TiBu and flash it from recovery after you flash a new ROM? It keeps the pro key intact. No need to go to the Market for it.



Mustang302LX said:


> That used to be the case but with the new market you can open it and stop every download that started. I'll sign into Google finish my setup and hit the Market to stop all downloads. Then I simply download TiBu w/ Pro Key and allow it to restore missing apps+app data and be done. That IMO is easier.


----------



## droidth3ory

Its been a long couple of days but I am happy with the progress.














































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stigmax

TEK112 said:


> Did you read his post about the camera sensor? Upon reboot open the camera and close it. See if you stats improve. He is working on a fix for it.


I did all the "save battery" tricks. ie camera, disable google+, disable location, etc. it's just with 2.4 and francos nightly 10 kernel thats i saw a big drop in battery performance. i think it might have been the wifi setting. it was set to "ALWAYS" when in sleep mode when it should have been set to "NEVER".

charging up to test again.

thx


----------



## RubberDucker

Nice! Looking forward to 2.5!


----------



## Grizzly420

Sweet been rocking 2.3 with zero issues looks like its time to update. Thanks for all of your hard work man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112

droidth3ory said:


> Its been a long couple of days but I am happy with the progress.


It's not nice to tease the animals...lol


----------



## GoBigRed

I'm getting all grey 4G Signal and WiFi signal in my notification bar. I searched the thread and it seems as though others have had this issue but the only solutions I've seen are to full wipe and reflash (which I would prefer not to do) or force sync accounts (which I tried and did not fix). Any other suggestions? Not a huge deal, I might just wait for 2.5 and then full wipe and flash.


----------



## sonnydroid

GoBigRed said:


> I'm getting all grey 4G Signal and WiFi signal in my notification bar. I searched the thread and it seems as though others have had this issue but the only solutions I've seen are to full wipe and reflash (which I would prefer not to do) or force sync accounts (which I tried and did not fix). Any other suggestions? Not a huge deal, I might just wait for 2.5 and then full wipe and flash.


It just means you're not connected to Google's servers. It's perfectly fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Looks good DT!

I see you added automatic backlight







. Sometimes it's useful when out and about.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

2.5 is looking nice! I can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Friend-O

Oh, wow...2.5 is looking especially delicious. C'mon, DT...drop it like it's hot.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Noooooo! I don't even have my gnex yet and I JUST got done remodeling my theme for 2.4... At least wait until tomorrow man


----------



## dpaine88

I have a restore question but it is NOT Titanium backup related, I swear =P

I was hoping to get two things...

1) Have google restore my keyboard dictionary ( got a lotta custom words, swears, football names etc)
2) Have googe NOT restore my apps.

Is my only option to go into Market and cancel the downloads? Or if I uncheck the restore box, will it still restore my dictionary?


----------



## mfish123

RVDigital said:


> Need a favor from anyone running Franco's with Battery Monitor Widget.
> 
> Please post your Batt History if possible. I'm seeing an issue on Franco's where the mV reading is bouncing when only drain (no charge) is occuring. I'm not seeing this with any other Kernel and I think the Battery reporting may be off. Thanks in advance!
> 
> EXAMPLE
> 
> 1/8/2012 3:36:07 AM -26 99% 4135 28 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:39:07 AM -24 99% 4135 28 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:42:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:45:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:48:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:51:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:54:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 3:57:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:00:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:03:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:06:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:09:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:12:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:15:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:18:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:21:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:24:07 AM -23 98% 4130 22 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:27:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:30:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0
> 1/8/2012 4:33:07 AM -24 97% 4135 21 0 0


Attached are some battery monitor widget screen shots (also saw this post in XDA franco kernel thread and posted this there as well)


----------



## droidth3ory

dpaine88 said:


> I have a restore question but it is NOT Titanium backup related, I swear =P
> 
> I was hoping to get two things...
> 
> 1) Have google restore my keyboard dictionary ( got a lotta custom words, swears, football names etc)
> 2) Have googe NOT restore my apps.
> 
> Is my only option to go into Market and cancel the downloads? Or if I uncheck the restore box, will it still restore my dictionary?


User Dictionary always backs up. When you flash the ROM, In the Setup... Uncheck Restore apps and it won't.


----------



## mfish123

gotwillk said:


> i'm finding the DSP manager to be working better than Volume+. Volume+ didn't seem to give me any discernable boost in volume. while dsp manager did, but only in headset. the phone speakers didn't seem to have any effect, on both dsp manager and volume+.


I might be stating the obvious but you have to go to settings ---> sound --> music effects ---> and select volume+ to have your phone utilize the boost. Its not enough to just go into the volume+ app and set your boost. DSP manager is probably set as the default in music effects which is probably why you can hear it working. Hope that helps.


----------



## ugapug

I"ve been using TiBu for a long time and I've never had a problem. As long as you're not restoring system apps/data you're good.


----------



## mfish123

cheami said:


> My txt file wasn't updating with the actual data (is there a reason why?), so here is a picture of it. It is only charging because I took the pic while I was trying to get the txt file off sdcard.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IDWIK.png


Are you doing anything special to get 2mA drain? What kernel, governor, min / max mhz are you using? Thanks.


----------



## dpaine88

mfish123 said:


> I might be stating the obvious but you have to go to settings ---> sound --> music effects ---> and select volume+ to have your phone utilize the boost. Its not enough to just go into the volume+ app and set your boost. DSP manager is probably set as the default in music effects which is probably why you can hear it working. Hope that helps.


Good stuff, thanks for this post.


----------



## bignadad

FINALLY updated my theme for this ROM









* [Theme] BigDX GNex Colors ☢ Added AXI0M 2.4! ☢ Red, Green, White, Yellow ☢*


----------



## dpaine88

Very nice work Bigandad. That green is very cool!!! Looks like you spent some long hours on these themes!


----------



## sppatel

I'm unable to send an MMS (picture) is this a known issue?


----------



## CyDetrakD

the_tox said:


> Does anyone have experience with My Backup? It looks like the free version does backup and batch restore... Does TiBu do something special or is it just more widely used?


I've been using my backup pro since the og Droid days and its on point never could get tibu to work back then so I bought mbp and always used it since I paid for it a long time ago and it still does the job.


----------



## trilandun

2.5 looks like its going to be killer!


----------



## trilandun

CyDetrakD said:


> I've been using my backup pro since the og Droid days and its on point never could get tibu to work back then so I bought mbp and always used it since I paid for it a long time ago and it still does the job.


I use MBP and it always works great.

Sounds like TiBackup is a real pain in the bum?!


----------



## Mutalator

I know I may get flamed for this but...

Anyone else having a problem with Hangin' with Friends linking w/ Facebook?

Worked on 2.4 and previous. Always do a full wipe between builds.


----------



## gbdesai

trilandun said:


> I use MBP and it always works great.
> 
> Sounds like TiBackup is a real pain in the bum?!


MBP often freezes up during backups so I abandoned it, if it works for you guys great...


----------



## droidth3ory

Face Detection and Instant Snap is a go in the Cam.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the_tox

mfish123 said:


> Are you doing anything special to get 2mA drain? What kernel, governor, min / max mhz are you using? Thanks.


I'm using 2.3 (I'm sure the same will hold for 2.4 and 2.5) and JD's latest kernel. Set a screen-off profile in set-cpu and limit your clock speed (I do 350 to 700) and use the hotplug governor (turns off one of the cpus). I get that 2mA drain routinely. Granted, it's just an estimate, but if it's estimating 2mA, that's where you want to be. Also helps to set an in-call profile, but it's up to you.


----------



## dgwood12

DT, any chance of having permanent menu buttons both left and right in the soft key mods for 2.5? Loving 2.4 Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Black00StangGT

dgwood12 said:


> DT, any chance of having permanent menu buttons both left and right in the soft key mods for 2.5? Loving 2.4 Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Was actually going to ask the same question haha. Would like to see the option to add the menu buttons on both sides.


----------



## cheami

mfish123 said:


> Are you doing anything special to get 2mA drain? What kernel, governor, min / max mhz are you using? Thanks.


I was in airplane mode, which from your screenshots it seems you weren't. Thats why it's so low I'm sure.


----------



## slackwaresupport

anyone have an issue with the notification sound going off, but nothing happened.. ?? like i thought i got a text.. but nothing.. is there a place to set sounds for roaming, etc.?


----------



## Palfy

Hey DT, this is the first time I am posting. I have never had a problem with your ROMS until last night. I was making some calls to some business colleagues & after I hung up, I went to try to call to someone else & the number 7 just stayed highlighted & it would not do anything. I was able to hit home & send a text but then I would try to dial & the number 7 was still highlighted. I hit back soft button to close the app/dialer as you said from reading this very thorough thread & that didn't work. I rebooted the system & that didn't work either. I use my phone for work as I travel quite often. Everything had been a blast, I NEVER had this issue on any of your ROMS but v2.4. I am on ROM v2.4 with JD Kernel with the Cobalt 4 button pop up theme.

The way I have always loaded a ROM on all my Android devices is:

#1 I format the system, then format the data, then format the cache under mounts and storage.
#2 Then I go back & wipe data/factory reset.
#3 Then I go to advanced & wipe dalvik cache.
#4 Then I go back hit install zip from sdcard, then choose zip from sdcard, then I flash your ROM.
#5 Then I go back & hit reboot system now.

To flash a kernel I just wipe cache partition & dalvik cache then I flash the kernel.

For the theme I do the same as I did with the kernel wipe cache partition & dalvik cache.

I have never had a problem with your ROMS before so I wanted to directly tell you my experience with your ROM. This has been an isolated event. It only happened yesterday at around 7:00 p.m. & later at around 10:00 p.m. eastern standard time. Please let me know if what I am doing is correct or overkill. I have been flashing ROMS on my Samsung Epic 4G, my HTC Evo 3D, & now the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. Again your ROMS are very professional & I have put them through their paces from web, text, calling, & everything else using them for work not pleasure. For any business man who wants to roots their phone I always suggest you because most people I know have Verizon for reliability & lots of them have a Motorola Droid Bionic & the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. My colleagues always come to me for help with rooting. I just want to say it's a pleasure to run your VERY DEPENDABLE ROMS & you are doing some incredible work. The dedication & hard work you have is fabulous. I have been impressed since your work on the Motorola Droid Bionic.

I look forward to your response,

David.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thread cleaned of all the drama. If you have an issue with a developer please PM him or one of us and we will look into it. Keep the drama off of RootzWiki please!

Keep this thread on topic and not the drama.


----------



## madzozs

So I haven't had a single issue until last night. I'm on 2.4 from a full wipe as instructed, stock kernel with no UV.

I was reading this thread on the ad free app and my phone froze. Battery pull was the only way to get it to reboot. About 20 minutes later I was setting my alarms for the evening and my phone froze again. I had previously run the JD kernel with lower voltage and no issues so I flashed that to see if that would alleviate things.

No problems until today when I was getting ready for work. Plugged my phone in and after about 2 minutes, it shut itself off and wouldn't go back on. Battery pull again and now it seems to be working fine for now.

Any ideas?


----------



## Synaptic13

droidth3ory said:


> Face Detection and Instant Snap is a go in the Cam.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sweet

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## franzie3

madzozs said:


> So I haven't had a single issue until last night. I'm on 2.4 from a full wipe as instructed, stock kernel with no UV.
> 
> I was reading this thread on the ad free app and my phone froze. Battery pull was the only way to get it to reboot. About 20 minutes later I was setting my alarms for the evening and my phone froze again. I had previously run the JD kernel with lower voltage and no issues so I flashed that to see if that would alleviate things.
> 
> No problems until today when I was getting ready for work. Plugged my phone in and after about 2 minutes, it shut itself off and wouldn't go back on. Battery pull again and now it seems to be working fine for now.
> 
> Any ideas?


Might need to bump the kernel voltage up rather then have it being UV'd. I'd try that and see if it helps with a day or 2 of use.


----------



## RubberDucker

madzozs said:


> So I haven't had a single issue until last night. I'm on 2.4 from a full wipe as instructed, stock kernel with no UV.
> 
> I was reading this thread on the ad free app and my phone froze. Battery pull was the only way to get it to reboot. About 20 minutes later I was setting my alarms for the evening and my phone froze again. I had previously run the JD kernel with lower voltage and no issues so I flashed that to see if that would alleviate things.
> 
> No problems until today when I was getting ready for work. Plugged my phone in and after about 2 minutes, it shut itself off and wouldn't go back on. Battery pull again and now it seems to be working fine for now.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've had similar SOD type issues on my phone. I've had issues where it seems to bootloop. I also had it SOD when booting into Bootloader to check the version. Battery pull has fixed all issues.

Unfortunately, I think my phone doesn't like Franco's kernel. I've since gone back to JD's and haven't had any more issues.


----------



## Mustang302LX

STOP ruining DTs thread. Enough is enough. The drama needs to end and it needs to end now.

Back on topic again....


----------



## SyNiK4L

Okay this needs to cease now....nocoast if you want to talk to the staff about this then talk to us directly or talk to DT directly, enough blowing up his thread with all this crap.


----------



## dpaine88

trilandun said:


> I use MBP and it always works great.
> 
> Sounds like TiBackup is a real pain in the bum?!


Does My Backup Pro backup just the app? or the app data?

EDIT: Found it on the dev's site. Looks like it does so I downloaded a 30 day trial of it. Going to give it a shot.


----------



## bettadaze

dgwood12 said:


> DT, any chance of having permanent menu buttons both left and right in the soft key mods for 2.5? Loving 2.4 Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


would also like to know if this can be built into the rom settings? flashed a few diff roms, then this soft key mod, but it seems to break the notification dropdown toggles for some reason? think the one im using is the HTC Softkey mod w/left & right permanent menu buttons.


----------



## mojonation1487

dpaine88 said:


> Does My Backup Pro backup just the app? or the app data?


data as well. My daily driver for backing stuff up if I need to wipe.


----------



## mojonation1487

bettadaze said:


> would also like to know if this can be built into the rom settings? flashed a few diff roms, then this soft key mod, but it seems to break the notification dropdown toggles for some reason? think the one im using is the HTC Softkey mod w/left & right permanent menu buttons.


you have to picky with these as some are built for 4.0.2 some for .3 some depending on the rom itself.


----------



## Palfy

The more and more I look through this huge thread, the more I read about not using Titanium Backup. Can someone please elaborate on that. Thank you so much!


----------



## mojonation1487

SuperAndroidEvoNexus said:


> The more and more I look through this huge thread, the more I read about not using Titanium Backup. Can someone please elaborate on that. Thank you so much!


for me I just hated it. No real substantial reasons. Just always like MBP


----------



## cheami

SuperAndroidEvoNexus said:


> The more and more I look through this huge thread, the more I read about not using Titanium Backup. Can someone please elaborate on that. Thank you so much!


What have you been reading? There's a reason why TiB is extremely popular. I haven't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## gbdesai

SuperAndroidEvoNexus said:


> The more and more I look through this huge thread, the more I read about not using Titanium Backup. Can someone please elaborate on that. Thank you so much!


There is nothing wrong with it if you focus on only backing up user apps+data (ones that don't come with the ROM). When you backup/restore system data and/or apps that come with the ROM like Google Wallet you run into problems... TiBus only problem is that it gives some people more power than they can handle...


----------



## TEK112

SuperAndroidEvoNexus said:


> The more and more I look through this huge thread, the more I read about not using Titanium Backup. Can someone please elaborate on that. Thank you so much!


Titanium is fine, used in moderation. If you use it to back up user apps and only restore user app and data, you should have no problems. However, it can be a wild card and could have a negative impact if you don't know what you are restoring. If you don't do blanket restores without looking and pay attention to what is being restored, you will be fine. Titanium allows users to easily wipe fully between ROMs and actually is incentive to wipe as it takes a 3 hour restore process (doing it the old fashioned way of configuring it all by hand) and turns it into a 45min process.


----------



## vinzky

I have tested this again and for 2 days in a row I am getting great battery life. I have used it to watch videos (movies/nfl mobile) for at least 3 hours, phone calls, text, fbook etc. thanks DT and also Franco for a great kernel.


----------



## Palfy

Wow guys thank you all so much. What great help you all were. I have been using it the way you all said. I only back up what I put into the phone NOT what come with it. I will thank you all individually.


----------



## Synaptic13

gbdesai said:


> There is nothing wrong with it if you focus on only backing up user apps+data (ones that don't come with the ROM). When you backup/restore system data and/or apps that come with the ROM like Google Wallet you run into problems... TiBus only problem is that it gives some people more power than they can handle...


+1 ...well put


----------



## mendy

just wanted to bump this before the impending onslaught of 2.5 posts (i'm assuming it will be released in the next day or so). anyone have a solution? thanks!



mendy said:


> the exact same thing has been happening to me since i installed 4.0.3.
> plugged in to win7, the computer doesn't see the contents of the sd card beyond the stuff that comes stock
> whether its the gallery app, picking ringtones, etc., i can't see the contents of the sd card on my phone
> 
> the only places i CAN see the true contents are in a file manager on the phone (root explorer, etc.) or when in recovery (when i flash roms for example, i can see the rest of the contents listed)


----------



## mustbepbs

I'm sure this has been said a thousand times, but the only apps+data I backup are games. No way would I be able to flash ROMs if I had to start over in Wind-up Knight every few days XD


----------



## mojonation1487

mendy said:


> just wanted to bump this before the impending onslaught of 2.5 posts (i'm assuming it will be released in the next day or so). anyone have a solution? thanks!


possibly those files are marked hidden?


----------



## the_tox

mendy said:


> just wanted to bump this before the impending onslaught of 2.5 posts (i'm assuming it will be released in the next day or so). anyone have a solution? thanks!


I saw something similar to the first bullet on my macbook (using android file transfer) after flashing an earlier Zygot ROM. I ultimately rebooted the phone and computer and it recognized the sd card just fine. I assume you've already tried rebooting, but on the off chance you haven't, give it a shot.


----------



## mustbepbs

mendy said:


> just wanted to bump this before the impending onslaught of 2.5 posts (i'm assuming it will be released in the next day or so). anyone have a solution? thanks!


I'm trying to understand the issue. What can you see when you plug the phone in? The standard stuff like Downloads, Pictures, Music, Ringtones, and whatever you placed in the root of the SD card (ROMs, kernels, etc.)? Are you trying to see stuff like /system and the internals of the phone in Windows 7 explorer? Because if that's the case then you can't use Win7 explorer to view those files.


----------



## droidth3ory

Before the posts start... I am aware the site is down. Trying to figure out what the issue is now. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu

mustbepbs said:


> I'm trying to understand the issue. What can you see when you plug the phone in? The standard stuff like Downloads, Pictures, Music, Ringtones, and whatever you placed in the root of the SD card (ROMs, kernels, etc.)? Are you trying to see stuff like /system and the internals of the phone in Windows 7 explorer? Because if that's the case then you can't use Win7 explorer to view those files.


I have had this happen to me in early builds of zygot3, any files that were put on the /sdcard before a flash would not be visible after the flash, but anything you put on after would be visible. I honestly don't know what fixed this, but I've always wiped cache dalvic data and /system before flashing new builds and its hasn't returned.


----------



## mendy

yes, i have rebooted a million times (not to mention this started a few axiom versions ago, so i have flashed a few roms and it still persists)



mustbepbs said:


> I'm trying to understand the issue. What can you see when you plug the phone in? The standard stuff like Downloads, Pictures, Music, Ringtones, and whatever you placed in the root of the SD card (ROMs, kernels, etc.)? Are you trying to see stuff like /system and the internals of the phone in Windows 7 explorer? Because if that's the case then you can't use Win7 explorer to view those files.


so when i plug the phone in i see the standard stuff that you described, as if i just got the phone brand new. none of my stuff is listed. however, if i put something in the downloads folder it DOES show up on my phone (and vice versa, so if i put something in the downloads folder on my phone, i can see it on my computer).

when i look at my gallery it only shows camera pictures... but if i look at the sd card using root explorer or file manager i see everything. same goes for choosing ringtones or notification sounds. its really odd. i've ran sd rescan apps from the market but that hasn't worked either. its insanely annoying because if i want to change wallpapers i have to do it through root explorer (as opposed to natively through the OS) and i can't change ringtones at all. also, i can't access any of my wallpapers from my computer to add/delete. and no, i don't have a .nomedia file in any of those folders (i double checked just to make sure)


----------



## mendy

Teksu said:


> I have had this happen to me in early builds of zygot3, any files that were put on the /sdcard before a flash would not be visible after the flash, but anything you put on after would be visible. I honestly don't know what fixed this, but I've always wiped cache dalvic data and /system before flashing new builds and its hasn't returned.


i've wiped everything clean (a few times) and i still can't get the contents to show up


----------



## mfish123

cheami said:


> I was in airplane mode, which from your screenshots it seems you weren't. Thats why it's so low I'm sure.


I saw both your responses - thanks for clarifying. I was not in airplane mode - I was on wifi


----------



## Teksu

mendy said:


> i've wiped everything clean (a few times) and i still can't get the contents to show up


The only other thing I've done is update the radio and boot loader

wish I could be more help than saying its happened to me, but I really don't know what fixed it


----------



## franzie3

mendy said:


> i've wiped everything clean (a few times) and i still can't get the contents to show up


possible driver issue on the computer?. Just a thought..


----------



## Getwired

droidth3ory said:


> Before the posts start... I am aware the site is down. Trying to figure out what the issue is now. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Was just getting ready to hit you up, lolz.. >>>DOH! STUPID GODADDY THINGY!!!<<< ;-)


----------



## mfish123

Teksu said:


> The only other thing I've done is update the radio and boot loader
> 
> wish I could be more help than saying its happened to me, but I really don't know what fixed it


EDIT: Oops I replied to the wrong post - my bad


----------



## ugapug

I've had good success fixing the "can't see files in Windows" issue by using SDRescan. Give it a try.


----------



## Masterzoltar

droidth3ory said:


> Search Bar Removal, Soft Keys Mods, 1% Battery, Advanced Power Menu, and more are coming. Resourcing has set me back some.
> Take your time. You have by for the best work here in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tourplayer

mendy said:


> i've wiped everything clean (a few times) and i still can't get the contents to show up


You can try SDRescan but it's likely what Franzie3 eluded to regarding PC drivers. I would recommend going into your device manager on your pc and uninstalling all the associated drivers to the phone (I don't remember what they are off the top of my head) and then reboot your pc and plug your phone back in and let them reinstall. Pay attention to whether or not they install successfully. With Windows 7 64bit I had to install the drivers manually because Windows would never successfully do it automatically.


----------



## RVDigital




----------



## pjw315

Since 4.0.3 I have been getting an error when I am dialing a phone number. As you dial it is searching the contacts and sometimes it comes up with "Contacts is not responding would you like to close it?" Wait Report or OK.
Has anyone else had this problem and know how to resolve it? I have done a full wipe every time I have upgraded.


----------



## RubberDucker

RV,

Have you compared JD's kernel yet? I'm back on it. He updated yesterday....


----------



## RVDigital

RubberDucker said:


> RV,
> 
> Have you compared JD's kernel yet? I'm back on it. He updated yesterday....


His Kernel was due next, but with the MAJOR Linux kernel overhaul, each of the Devs are updating and I'm seeing changes that are dramatic enough to warrant starting over. I'm also going to change the Stress testing to lock in the top slot of the Kernel as it ships. Currently, the SetCPU Stress Test bounces between the slots and stays mostly at the top stock slot, but considering how the Sleep Test stays in deep sleep, its only appropriate to get data from the other extreme.


----------



## dpaine88

Great data RV, very useful information!!

Just one question, since Franco's sleep I would have expected to be better.
Are you using the hotplug option he includes with the kernel? It does not come default and is what I believed to be a major help with the screen-off battery life.

Also, he just released a pretty major update, #11.


----------



## RVDigital

dpaine88 said:


> Great data RV, very useful information!!
> 
> Just one question, since Franco's sleep I would have expected to be better.
> Are you using the hotplug option he includes with the kernel? It does not come default and is what I believed to be a major help with the screen-off battery life.
> 
> Also, he just released a pretty major update, #11.


No, everything is Default as it ships. It's my opinion that if the Dev wanted an enhancement to be activated or enabled by default, they would have done so. I take this position purely from a neutral testing standpoint. Adding the possibility of extra options extremely complicates the testing process. Now on a personal level, I'd probably be the first person to tweak a Kernel such as hotplug once I've settled on one Kernel.


----------



## dpaine88

RVDigital said:


> No, everything is Default as it ships. It's my opinion that if the Dev wanted an enhancement to be activated or enabled by default, they would have done so. I take this position purely from a neutral testing standpoint. Adding the possibility of extra options extremely complicates the testing process. Now on a personal level, I'd probably be the first person to tweak a Kernel such as hotplug once I've settled on one Kernel.


Ok, cool. Are you running interactiveX on the Leankernel? If so, it does make it slightly unfair towards that kernel since it is enabling hotplug but not for Franco's.

EDIT: Since you are not running Leankernel experimental, and since the stable one has interactive as default, then your comparison if quite fair!

I have also found Franco has done a great job with his hotplug as myself and most other users have not reported SOD when using it, compared to LeanKernel which does have some SOD issues on Interactive X.


----------



## RVDigital

dpaine88 said:


> Ok, cool. Are you running interactiveX on the Leankernel? If so, it does make it slightly unfair towards that kernel since it is enabling hotplug but not for Franco's.


IMO is using interactive not interactiveX by default. Again, I'll defer to my previous opinion about the test process and the need to maintain a balance based on what the Dev has deemed to be "stable" "release quality".


----------



## dpaine88

RVDigital said:


> IMO is using interactive not interactiveX by default. Again, I'll defer to my previous opinion about the test process and the need to maintain a balance based on what the Dev has deemed to be "stable" "release quality".


Oh totally, I reread your post and then edited my previous one right before you replied. Wasn't trying to stir anything up, I just forgot that it is only the experimental IMO kernels that have IntX as default while the stable ones have interactive.


----------



## magnus_ca

RVDigital said:


>


RVDigital,

Great job putting together this comparison. Looking forward to seeing how Franco's #11 stacks up.

However, I think you should reconsider modifying your experiment to include the hotplug option when evaluating Franco's kernel. Due to limitations we are all aware of some kernels are not optimal out of the box because they require some user intervention to get the most out of them. The hotplug option falls into that category and I suspect the results for this recent comparison are of little value when it is likely all that are aware of the hotplug option are utilizing it. If anything I would call enabling hotplug on Franco's kernel a necessary installation step, rather than a tweak.


----------



## mustbepbs

Is anyone using JD's kernel on AXI0M 2.4 here? I just tried flashing it in two different instances and it kept doing weird things for me (bootlooping after lockscreen, apps just closing to the homescreen). At first I chocked it up to a bad download, but after two flashes (each time I flashed the stock kernel in between WITH reboots), it kept doing weird things.


----------



## igotgame

I am sticking with Imo's kernel...Franco's did not do well on battery for the few days I used it with hotplug enabled.


----------



## RVDigital

dpaine88 said:


> Oh totally, I reread your post and then edited my previous one right before you replied. Wasn't trying to stir anything up, I just forgot that it is only the experimental IMO kernels that have IntX as default while the stable ones have interactive.


No worries man, this thread is on fire. We're bound to pass each other in replies.


----------



## draya1986

Anyone have a working download link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88

draya1986 said:


> Anyone have a working download link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Check the second post, there should be some mirrors there.


----------



## sonnydroid

igotgame said:


> I am sticking with Imo's kernel...Franco's did not do well on battery for the few days I used it with hotplug enabled.


Same results for me. Franco's #10 didn't play well with my phone. I'll give his #11 a try later on today and hopefully I'll get the same performance and great battery life many seem to be claiming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

mustbepbs said:


> Is anyone using JD's kernel on AXI0M 2.4 here? I just tried flashing it in two different instances and it kept doing weird things for me (bootlooping after lockscreen, apps just closing to the homescreen). At first I chocked it up to a bad download, but after two flashes (each time I flashed the stock kernel in between WITH reboots), it kept doing weird things.


I've been running JD's without any issues. Just downloaded his latest yesterday, it's awesome.


----------



## dspcap

I remember someone posting about a CWM that uses the softkeys, or was I imagining that? If it does exist, can someone post the link and how well it works? Thanks


----------



## ExiledThemer

sonnydroid said:


> Same results for me. Franco's #10 didn't play well with my phone. I'll give his #11 a try later on today and hopefully I'll get the same performance and great battery life many seem to be claiming.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just a heads up IMO collaborated with Franco on some coding...and including it in his recent builds....IMO rocks . Give his kernels a try!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVDigital

dspcap said:


> I remember someone posting about a CWM that uses the softkeys, or was I imagining that? If it does exist, can someone post the link and how well it works? Thanks


* [Recovery]Touch Based ClockworkMod Recovery*


----------



## snowbdr89

just curious to see if anyone is using imo's leankernel 1.5 on axiom 2.4 an if so whats the results?


----------



## Ericsch333

Is the rom link down ?


----------



## magnus_ca

OK, this is weird. Whenever I get an sms via Handcent and the popup notification window comes up I get a strange picture behind it as a backdrop. It's certainly not something I loaded and I don't see anywhere in Handcent where it can be maintained. I believe the backdrop is supposed to be my homescreen. I'm not sure where this is coming from or if it's an ICS thing. I attached a screenshot.


----------



## Friend-O

Just upgraded from Franco's nightly 10 to nightly 11...so far so good!


----------



## RVDigital

snowbdr89 said:


> just curious to see if anyone is using imo's leankernel 1.5 on axiom 2.4 an if so whats the results?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-24-apex-v5-kernel-1062012/page__view__findpost__p__368239


----------



## snowbdr89

RVDigital said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__368239


 i read that post and since im kind of a newbie i might aswell read a book written in vietnamese!! but from what i get imo's kernel does awesome for battery life.....


----------



## RVDigital

snowbdr89 said:


> i read that post and since im kind of a newbie i might aswell read a book written in vietnamese!! but from what i get imo's kernel does awesome for battery life.....


In my opinion, IMO LeanKernel v1.5.0 is better on battery life if you're a medium-high or lesser user compared to Franco's #10. Franco's #11 however, may be a different issue entirely.


----------



## snowbdr89

RVDigital said:


> In my opinion, IMO LeanKernel v1.5.0 is better on battery life if you're a medium-high or lesser user compared to Franco's #10. Franco's #11 however, may be a different issue entirely.


sounds like the one for me then, im just an average user textin, few emails an web browsin is all!! thanks for the info


----------



## DHO

Ericsch333 said:


> Is the rom link down ?


It seems to be. I get a goDaddy ad


----------



## mfish123

magnus_ca said:


> RVDigital,
> 
> Great job putting together this comparison. Looking forward to seeing how Franco's #11 stacks up.
> 
> However, I think you should reconsider modifying your experiment to include the hotplug option when evaluating Franco's kernel. Due to limitations we are all aware of some kernels are not optimal out of the box because they require some user intervention to get the most out of them. The hotplug option falls into that category and I suspect the results for this recent comparison are of little value when it is likely all that are aware of the hotplug option are utilizing it. If anything I would call enabling hotplug on Franco's kernel a necessary installation step, rather than a tweak.


+1 RVDigital....don't go get me wrong... I really appreciate the time your putting in to give us all this great objective data obtained under controlled circumstances It really is invaluable. However, I do agree with magnus_ca and think that it would be more helpful if the tests were done under the most commonly used conditions. And with us all being tweakers here, being that we're all voiding warranties to flash roms, I think most of us are enabling hotplug on Franco's kernel either by a script or through his app or switching to interactiveX on Imo's to enable hotplug.

I do agree that by testing the kernels in their shipped conditions it does remove variables which is obviously extremely important in doing objective tests, but just feel that data obtained with hotplug enabled might mirror the conditions that most users operate under and therefore be more relevant.

Just my .02 cents and please know that your efforts are appreciated and are the primary reason I switched to Franco's kernel. Thanks.


----------



## inferno10681

Hey DT - any reason to expect that your custom kernel will be in 2.5? Also, I'm on 2.3, but considering flashing 2.4 - any reason to expect 2.5 will be out/ready for testing tonight?

As always, if you need a tester for the LTE toggle/NFC tags/anything else, I'm here.


----------



## drak1071

inferno10681 said:


> Hey DT - any reason to expect that your custom kernel will be in 2.5? Also, I'm on 2.3, but considering flashing 2.4 - any reason to expect 2.5 will be out/ready for testing tonight?
> 
> As always, if you need a tester for the LTE toggle/NFC tags/anything else, I'm here.


Same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVDigital

mfish123 said:


> +1 RVDigital....don't go get me wrong... I really appreciate the time your putting in to give us all this great objective data obtained under controlled circumstances It really is invaluable. However, I do agree with magnus_ca and think that it would be more helpful if the tests were done under the most commonly used conditions. And with us all being tweakers here, being that we're all voiding warranties to flash roms, I think most of us are enabling hotplug on Franco's kernel either by a script or through his app or switching to interactiveX on Imo's to enable hotplug.
> 
> I do agree that by testing the kernels in their shipped conditions it does remove variables which is obviously extremely important in doing objective tests, but just feel that data obtained with hotplug enabled might mirror the conditions that most users operate under and therefore be more relevant.
> 
> Just my .02 cents and please know that your efforts are appreciated and are the primary reason I switched to Franco's kernel. Thanks.


The following question is NOT rhetorical or sarcastic, I ask because I really don't know and I'm interested.

Why are the Hotplug options not enabled by default? What problems do they introduce that limit them to being optional and not standard?

Also, as far as real world use, take a look at the bottom portion of the report. I added the Usage Ratio Estimates to start working towards better forecasting real world use. My closest estimate to real world currently lies in the 90% to 95% space and this seems to be closer to what other users are reporting. While the ratio naming conventions don't apply to most users at the moment, they are combining the test data together to begin forecasting. For instance, the 10% Sleep/90% Stress number makes it sound like you're pushing your phone 90% of the time when instead this is just a percentage contribution of the data to a forecast number. Somewhere in one of those numbers (Time at Pace Ratio) lies a realistic forecast. As the report matures and the tests continue, I hope to better predict real world use based on the sample data I'm obtaining during testing.


----------



## mendy

ugapug said:


> You can try SDRescan but it's likely what Franzie3 eluded to regarding PC drivers. I would recommend going into your device manager on your pc and uninstalling all the associated drivers to the phone (I don't remember what they are off the top of my head) and then reboot your pc and plug your phone back in and let them reinstall. Pay attention to whether or not they install successfully. With Windows 7 64bit I had to install the drivers manually because Windows would never successfully do it automatically.


tried SDRescan, it just says "scanning" and never finishes (i left it on overnight last night)
and the driver issue makes sense except for the fact that i can't see anything on the phone either (except for within a file manager) and i've tried it on 2 separate computers


----------



## mendy

magnus_ca said:


> OK, this is weird. Whenever I get an sms via Handcent and the popup notification window comes up I get a strange picture behind it as a backdrop. It's certainly not something I loaded and I don't see anywhere in Handcent where it can be maintained. I believe the backdrop is supposed to be my homescreen. I'm not sure where this is coming from or if it's an ICS thing. I attached a screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 14274


used to happen me on my OG all the time... its the stock wallpaper that DT put in the rom and for some reason when handcent wakes the screen for their popup its set to use the stock wallpaper instead of the user created one


----------



## skiddingus

snowbdr89 said:


> just curious to see if anyone is using imo's leankernel 1.5 on axiom 2.4 an if so whats the results?


It's been running fine for me all day.


----------



## anj

Same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

skiddingus said:


> It's been running fine for me all day.


I just got a random reboot making a call. But to be fair I did UV more then what it was already UVed and am running 350-1200 using interactivex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

I was getting weird SMS issues when using the stock app and the stock APEX kernel with 2.4. So I switched to Franco's, and this thing's been running flawlessly ever since. NSTR so far.


----------



## ihierbal

Thanks for your hard work DT. You will be missed!


----------



## Firemedic

Awww...damn...Another great Dev driven away....Now what









At least 2.4 is working flawlessly!

Read the OP


----------



## kshen1

It's not speculation...It's in the OP. DroidTh3ory is no Th3ory. ):


----------



## drak1071

damn dt, I hate to see you go but I wish you the best. you're awesome!


----------



## 2defmouze

Well this is just about the saddest day in recent memory. Thank you DT for everything you've done for the community, the awesome builds you've endlessly pumped out and the hours of time you've put in to your hobby for OUR benefit. The classiest dev I've known and a huge reason my first android phone, the bionic, was as amazing as it was and most of the reason I jumped to the Nexus, to keep following Th3ory's work. I don't know what else to say I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## drawmonster

Wow, just like that Axiom is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dhacker29

ROCK on dude I couldn't agree more. Do what you love DroidTh3ory but do it for you!


----------



## DHO

I'm very sorry about whatever is going on.

I know you have many more fans than detractors. I think I speak for the android community when saying you are a very skilled developer and we all look forward to see what innovations you can bring to AOSP.

In life/politics/ROMs there are always a few ill informed idiots who think knowledge comes from screaming the loudest, don't let them get you down.

if there is anything the community can do for you,.... just ask.


----------



## jhuntdog

DT, thank you and good luck. Rock on!


----------



## inferno10681

I'm sorry to hear DT. I wish you wouldn't go - you've got a talent. There's a reason you've got 700+ pages of posts on a ROM - you're the best.

Obviously, nobody can ask you to come back - if it's too much, it's too much. Just know that there are those of us (the majority of us, really) that recognize your talent, and know you have been and always will be one of the best, if not _the _best.

You've given a lot to the community - it's sad that some would deprive you of what you deserve.

I'll forever be waiting on AXI0M 2.5, even if it's never coming







Good luck to you man, I hope you and your company get the success that you really do deserve. If you ever change your mind, remember, you've got a lot of people that will welcome you back with open arms.

inferno


----------



## dvation

What a bummer, man. So sad to see this kind of talent have to go. I'm so sorry DT.

I don't suppose anyone has the NFC patch or 2.4? I was kinda waiting on that...


----------



## ItsBlakee

I just died on the inside.


----------



## Synaptic13

so sad....I'm sorry DT...this is a place for open development ...at least thats the impression you left with me. Hope we can persuade you to come back someday...until then know you have THE best ROM's out on Android...period.







Thx so much for all the hard work


----------



## paul247

Wow that just sucks... I have been so happy to have your roms on my phone. I hope this boots over and you decide to give it another go. I say this not knowing what was being implicated but seems pretty petty seeing it is open source. over the past weeks I read this thread and was amazed at the patience you show ed with demanding users. Wouldn't think it would be other developers who would drive you away.. Shows what I know. I wish I knewwho drove you toto this decision so that I never support them in any way. Better yet I hope you change your mind and come back but if not thanks for the short ride on my gnex.


----------



## mendy

rock on TD, you did some damn good work man... you'll be missed


----------



## KlugN

Wow. That was a tough read. Truly bummed to see you leave DT. There are a lot of good devs out there, but you were (IMHO) the best of them. There's a reason why people kept coming back to you. But I don't blame you for not wanting to deal with the BS. You're here for us and there will always be people that forget that; devs or otherwise. Likewise I'm sure there are many that are jealous of your obvious talents. If you ever decide to privately host a site somewhere, I know myself as well as probably the majority of CDMA Nexus owners would follow you. Keep doing what you love for yourself, and if you decide not to share your work with the community any longer, no one will fault you for it. We've seen so many great devs leave over the past couple of years (those of you from XDA know what I'm referencing) and it's always heartbreaking. You don't deserve whatever was said, I'm sure. We're all sorry to see you go, and I'm sure we will all continue to support you even when you're no longer around.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk-


----------



## kbomb

booooooo! dt is the man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamez14

Thanks for everything! Best ROM i've ever used hands down.


----------



## tommy

I think we should all change our avatars to DT's logo.


----------



## maxkobi

well now im really lost







this was my favorite rom... im not one to comment alot because i dont know alot and dont want to give wrong information. that being said i want to comment this time to tell you thanks. your rom is always amazing and does exactly what you say it will do. never disappoints me. im sure you dont have time to read all these and this might go missed but i at least want to put it out there that you did amazing and i thank you. ive seen the rude comments, they happen in every forum and at least every page. people want perfect roms that will never faulter when this is obviously an unstable way to run your android device and really is part of living with a rooted phone. i live with it and love the speed, battery life, and all the add-ons that overcome all the short comings. much love to your rom. and much respect to you. your work here will be missed. and if you ever start up a small test group for your private work im in


----------



## dpaine88

I am not sure DT will read this anymore, but I made sure to send him an email showing love for his ROM and how many people appreciate him


----------



## Fatsix

DT is gone and the thread is locked. I feel sorta lost. At the same time i'm pissed about his choice in exit strategy. Some of us have donated and supported him from the start. We went through the growing pains of wiping and restoring daily to be left with an unfinished picaso and wondering exactly what happened. Yes I hope he returns, but I will move on if he doesn't. Probably tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Clifton23

Wow.. Can't believe they just up and deleted the thread. Looks like I'll be frequenting another forum from now on. Some BS went down here today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488

it's a tough loss indeed but i remember he stepped away a bit from the tbolt due to drama and ended up coming back i hope he decides to come back again


----------



## PaulG1488

Clifton23 said:


> Wow.. Can't believe they just up and deleted the thread. Looks like I'll be frequenting another forum from now on. Some BS went down here today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


dt might have asked for the removal


----------



## chaaaad

Anyone care to explain what happened?


----------



## franzie3

yea what exactly happened, stepped away around 630 to do laundry and watch the Bama/LSU game, come back t halftime and Poof...all gone..


----------



## defjae

This is utterly ridiculous, this is open source folks, I just dont understand all the hating. DT is awesome and I hope he continues to do his thing. Man we should speak out and let the MODS hear what we all have to say...


----------



## Fatsix

chaaaad said:


> Anyone care to explain what happened?


Only speculation at this point. I doubt anyone will step up and take responsibility and have 1000 pissed off people boycott them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## paul247

Yeah that doesn't look good on there part to just up and delete his explanation. Can't they lock the thread or something. I was close to becoming a supporting member but definitely not going to now

edit: ok they did put the thread back up locked . still bummed he left. Hope he cools off and decides to keep at it.


----------



## sk8

probably from all the accused kanging going on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NvrEnough

this sucks;(


----------



## TEK112

I can't stand the drama that would cause a developer to pack up and leave. I have never before thrown a tantrum on the boards, but this is unacceptable!!! A lot of devs may think this is great for them, but in the end, only the users suffer. True developers wants what is best for the user, not themselves. He gave credit where it was due and if he overlooked a few I'm sure that a quick mention would have him give credit in a second, in fact, he has! I cannot express my sincerest disgust for what has transpired. We have all lost something truly great. If things like this keep up, what is the incentive for any developer? Honestly, in the end, was it all worth it? Shame on anyone who says he wasn't for the greater good.


----------



## tommy

Clifton23 said:


> Wow.. Can't believe they just up and deleted the thread. Looks like I'll be frequenting another forum from now on. Some BS went down here today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wow what a class act I can't believe this place.


----------



## s004kcg

Fatsix said:


> DT is gone and the thread is locked. I feel sorta lost, since most of us grew with that rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yea no kidding, DT made a super rom with plenty of updates to keep the flashaholics out of withdrawl. Gonna miss his work.


----------



## sandfreak

Weird...I can't find him on twitter anymore either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix

its not just the thread. His website and twitter is gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999

Fatsix said:


> its not just the thread. His website and twitter is gone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Although I don't know what happened. The response to take your ball and go home isn't exactly mature either... Leaving here is one thing closing up is another.


----------



## Clifton23

People need to re educate themselves on what open source is... Must be a whole bunch sandy vajayjays up in here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8

You guys will all be able to follow him else where. I don't k is what happened, so I won't speculate.
For you guys that don't get it and just say its open source and quit hating need to take a serious read on what open source is suppose to mean. GPL compliance is of the up most importance to many open source developers, this includes crediting properly. This really pisses people off , as its ethically wrong in the open source world . For most of us, the ethics part doesn't come to mind when we think about software. 
When non compliant with GPL you may as well be a thief, and a liar among many things.
So as most of you complain about losing something g that was given to you for free go Female Dog somewhere else.
I'm sure the moderators had a good reason to do what they did. The same thing happened on the thunderbolt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chino0131

Best thing you can do at this point is educate yourself (or seek help from those that truly enjoy developing as a hobby not a money maker) and build your own Rom to suit your needs

Seems as if the android community is slowly being taken over by "teams". Yet those teams can do nothing but run away single individuals that contribute more than their whole "team"could ever hope to. This community is slowly becoming too similar to the fruit company.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

cstrife999 said:


> Although I don't know what happened. The response to take your ball and go home isn't exactly mature either... Leaving here is one thing closing up is another.


Depends on how deep the poop got. If his rom is not allowed, then whats he gonna do? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ericsch333

He says he's out read his post in the other DROID forums

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skiddingus

I'll miss that thread even though there was a lot of garbage to sift through on occasion. 2.4 is still an awesome rom and I'll probably run it for a while. Hopefully DT will keep developing it in the future.


----------



## ScorpionAZ

DT has pulled his ROMs back a couple of times on the Bionic due to some stupid people. I'm hoping the dust will settle and he will be back.


----------



## 2defmouze

Nocoast started the nonsense earlier in DT's thread. He can come here and deny it and probably blame krylon as well like he did right before the thread got deleted...for the record I have NO idea about anyone else's responsibility so I do not want to implicate anybody else nor absolve them of guilt.... but Nocoast was acting like a damn 5 yr old posting in there earlier today. Everyone be sure to let him know how you feel and decide if you want to support him in the future.


----------



## defjae

I honestly don't think it's by choice. DT loves his work and he enjoys giving us this amazing ROM!



cstrife999 said:


> Although I don't know what happened. The response to take your ball and go home isn't exactly mature either... Leaving here is one thing closing up is another.


----------



## cstrife999

Fatsix said:


> Depends on how deep the poop got. If his rom is not allowed, then whats he gonna do?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 That is true. Once again no intent to disrespect. But if he pulled his site and stuff too that's a bit dramatic, however once again I don't have a clue what happened. I'm sad though regardless as I'm currently running Axiom and ran his bionic roms too :-(


----------



## runandhide05

First off, Your work will be missed! As one of im sure
many your work has gotten me into the world of hacking away at this
stuff, altering and modifying until its what u want, then having an
outlet like Rootzwiki to share what you have made with others. not for
fame donations or popularity as u stated, but simply because its fun!
It has been people like yourself with the knowledge and the
willingness to share said knowledge with up and comers, This is
something that will without a doubt be missed! I truly wish you the
best in your future endeavorers. Keep in touch buddy! and thanks again
for all that you have taught me!


----------



## Fatsix

2defmouze said:


> Nocoast started the nonsense earlier in DT's thread. He can come here and deny it and probably blame krylon as well like he did right before the thread got deleted...for the record I have NO idea about anyone else's responsibility so I do not want to implicate anybody else nor absolve them of guilt.... but Nocoast was acting like a damn 5 yr old posting in there earlier today. Everyone be sure to let him know how you feel and decide if you want to support him in the future.


didnt jdk have issues before with using others work? And hes part of the liquid team as well...whats funny is his kernel was used in dt's rom. It sucked anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inferno10681

Can anyone mirror 2.4? Or is that against the rules? Some of us are still on 2.3


----------



## Fatsix

inferno10681 said:


> Can anyone mirror 2.4? Or is that against the rules? Some of us are still on 2.3


i would but at 185mb my dropbox would get hammered. And this place seemed like it was much better than xda. Only to find out those c#nts frequent here too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112

Here is a mirror to 2.4:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21166889/AXI0M_V2.4_APEXV5_SIGNED_FINAL.zip

I set it up when DT first released it. Don't forget to hit thanks.


----------



## 2defmouze

inferno10681 said:


> Can anyone mirror 2.4? Or is that against the rules? Some of us are still on 2.3


Here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/r1jr7c

If anyone has a problem with me posting that, and their name isn't DroidTh3ory, they can direct their comments/complaints you-know-where.
EDIT: MD5: 8C9CB8A0FD923E4E8107C80ED04380C0


----------



## jblade

Here is the post he made:
Ya know... 8 months ago I was just a user that made a ROM, I still consider myself the same, and those that have been around me for a time know I have ALWAYS only considered myself that. That mentality is what has always kept my patience, passion, and the fun I have making things. I have always learned, looked up to and showed nothing but respect to the Devs, I promote and retweet their ROMs, always talk highly, and have always been impressed with the cool shit they have done. Up until today, I thought the respect I have always showed was something I have received... but that is NOT the case. I have always thought the comradery in the community was a awesome thing, the more and more have have been part of it, I have realized that was not always the case, but still a great thing none the less. Not until now did I realize there is nothing but snakes in the grass ready to strike. Devs I have spoke with on numerous occasions, asked questions to and answered questions for are NOT collegues nor E Friends and too be honest, I am quite surprised that I was completely unaware of the intentions.

Now with all that said, I have NEVER Claimed my build to be pure AOSP, Full CM9, or VZW Leak Based. I compile some AOSP, Use soem of the cool stuff CM has brought to us, and use system apps from the leak because they work. I NEVER gave the impression my ROM was anything it wasn't.. As my Thread Title has always said "[ROM] AXI0M". That is all it was... Simply a ROM. I ALWAYS gave credit to the big boys that made cool stuff or patched things that I have used. I always made my own edits, my own tweaks and I have always been proud of what came out the other end, and judging by the people that run the ROMS, I have reason to be proud. The reason for all the hours, and the time is simple... I did not do for donations, i did not do it for popularity, and I did not do it as a job. I have fun learning and using what is finished. Unlike MANY.. I NEVER asked for donations, when I did receive them I ALWAYS responded with a email showing my appreciation. Hell, I have refunded some that were just TOO large. It was NEVER about that. And further more... I only paid for the hosting with any donations I have received. I don't campaign for people to buy me a phone, I buy my own. It is MY Hobby, My Fun, and My Phone. I am 35 years old, I built my business from nothing over 15 years ago and I am still a well respected builder and I am there everyday with my guys working. I am not some pompous dude sitting behind his computer trolling others, checking my PayPal in the next browser tab.

This is (What I thought) was a community of Open Source, something we all get together and work on where Users turn into to Dev and Themers and something cool gets produced. Instead, it is politics, post count, popularity, and donation tallies. People calling other people thieves for using OPEN SOURCE, Fixes, and Mods others have done. Kind of like you/we are all doing from Google.

Anyway.. I have enjoyed doing this for the time I have been. It has been great, and with the exception of the ones referred to I have made friends and met some cool people. But I don't want to be apart of this drama, nonsense, and kid games that come along with this HOBBY. Nothing but repect to everyone who have stood by me and have had fun running the ROMS. Much love!! There are A LOT of talented DEVs around, so there will always be cool stuff to run.

Rock on,

Jason


----------



## inferno10681

TEK112 said:


> Here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/r1jr7c
> 
> If anyone has a problem with me posting that, and their name isn't DroidTh3ory, they can direct their comments/complaints you-know-where.
> EDIT: MD5: 8C9CB8A0FD923E4E8107C80ED04380C0


And this is what makes DT and his supporters awesome - <3 you guys.


----------



## inferno10681

jblade said:


> Here is the post he made:
> Ya know... 8 months ago I was just a user that made a ROM, I still consider myself the same, and those that have been around me for a time know I have ALWAYS only considered myself that. That mentality is what has always kept my patience, passion, and the fun I have making things. I have always learned, looked up to and showed nothing but respect to the Devs, I promote and retweet their ROMs, always talk highly, and have always been impressed with the cool shit they have done. Up until today, I thought the respect I have always showed was something I have received... but that is NOT the case. I have always thought the comradery in the community was a awesome thing, the more and more have have been part of it, I have realized that was not always the case, but still a great thing none the less. Not until now did I realize there is nothing but snakes in the grass ready to strike. Devs I have spoke with on numerous occasions, asked questions to and answered questions for are NOT collegues nor E Friends and too be honest, I am quite surprised that I was completely unaware of the intentions.
> 
> Now with all that said, I have NEVER Claimed my build to be pure AOSP, Full CM9, or VZW Leak Based. I compile some AOSP, Use soem of the cool shit CM has brought to us, and use system apps from the leak because they work. I NEVER gave the impression my ROM was anything it wasn't.. As my Thread Title has always said "[ROM] AXI0M". That is all it was... Simply a ROM. I ALWAYS gave credit to the big boys that made cool stuff or patched things that I have used. I always made my own edits, my own tweaks and I have always been proud of what came out the other end, and judging by the people that run the ROMS, I have reason to be proud. The reason for all the hours, and the time is simple... I did not do for donations, i did not do it for popularity, and I did not do it as a job. I have fun learning and using what is finished. Unlike MANY.. I NEVER asked for donations, when I did receive them I ALWAYS responded with a email showing my appreciation. Hell, I have refunded some that were just TOO large. It was NEVER about that. And further more... I only paid for the hosting with any donations I have received. I don't campaign for people to buy me a phone, I buy my own. It is MY Hobby, My Fun, and My Phone. I am 35 years old, I built my business from nothing over 15 years ago and I am still a well respected builder and I am there everyday with my guys working. I am not some pompous asshole sitting behind his computer trolling others, checking my PayPal in the next browser tab.
> 
> This is (What I thought) was a community of Open Source, something we all get together and work on where Users turn into to Dev and Themers and something cool gets produced. Instead, it is politics, post count, popularity, and donation tallies. People calling other people thieves for using OPEN SOURCE, Fixes, and Mods others have done. Kind of like you/we are all doing from Google.
> 
> Anyway.. I have enjoyed doing this for the time I have been. It has been great, and with the exception of the ones referred to I have made friends and met some cool people. But I don't want to be apart of this drama, nonsense, and kid games that come along with this HOBBY. Nothing but repect to everyone who have stood by me and have had fun running the ROMS. Much love!! There are A LOT of talented DEVs around, so there will always be cool shit to run.
> 
> Rock on,
> 
> Jason


I think OP should edit the OP to include this (and the mirrors, if possible).


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Fatsix said:


> didnt jdk have issues before with using others work? And hes part of the liquid team as well...whats funny is his kernel was used in dt's rom. It sucked anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You know I hear you, right?

I didn't have jack crap to do with this, nor did any of team liquid (besides no coast)......

And my sucky kernel was 1.0....1.4 actually works.

Any more issues take it to pm like a mature person would

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## runandhide05

> didnt jdk have issues before with using others work? And hes part of the liquid team as well...whats funny is his kernel was used in dt's rom. It sucked anyway.





jdkoreclipse said:


> You know I hear you, right?
> 
> I didn't have jack crap to do with this, nor did any of team liquid......
> 
> And my sucky kernel was 1.0....1.4 actually works.
> 
> Any more issues take it to pm like a mature person would
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ok everyone this is not XDA i know we are all a little pissed but lets keep it above the belt


----------



## TEK112

jdkoreclipse said:


> You know I hear you, right?
> 
> I didn't have jack crap to do with this, nor did any of team liquid (besides no coast)......
> 
> And my sucky kernel was 1.0....1.4 actually works.
> 
> Any more issues take it to pm like a mature person would
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your 1.0 kernel is way better than my 0.0 kernel. So, I can't complain.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

runandhide05 said:


> ok everyone this is not XDA i know we are all a little pissed but lets keep it above the belt


That's all I'm saying in an open forum.

I don't lime my name coming into this when DT WAS MY FRIEND.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

So DT is now gone. (I'm so disappointed, I actually feel like crying, I'm so mad at myself)

So, where are you guys all gonna move from here on out? I'm gonna try out some CM9 roms, what about you guys?


----------



## runandhide05

jdkoreclipse said:


> That's all I'm saying in an open forum.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


sorry did not mean to just quote u, edited to quote both comments


----------



## Fatsix

jdkoreclipse said:


> You know I hear you, right?
> 
> I didn't have jack crap to do with this, nor did any of team liquid......
> 
> And my sucky kernel was 1.0....1.4 actually works.
> 
> Any more issues take it to pm like a mature person would
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am happy you stepped in to clear the air. As a mature person I'm happy to apologize publicly. Since you say there was no wrong doing on your part.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RVDigital

This is why we cant have nice things...


----------



## redoregon

I'm not going anywhere for a while. I'm hoping he decides to blow off the assholes and return to the people who appreciate his efforts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix

jdkoreclipse said:


> That's all I'm saying in an open forum.
> 
> I don't lime my name coming into this when DT WAS MY FRIEND.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thats what i didnt understand why you personally would do something like that. But the lynch mob was headed liquids way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inferno10681

The thread's back on the development forum, but it's still locked.


----------



## tyloud78

Staying put for now. DTs rom is still the coldest one out...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## evolution

Who is DT? And where and why did he go?

Nvm, I read through some threads. All I can say is wow....









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clifton23

I will be keeping 2.4 on here for awhile I guess. It runs another then any other rom out.

Got a bad taste in my mouth for this forum now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Wtf?? Me and him were just on gtalk like a couple hours ago? No wonder he disappeared all of a sudden.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Clifton23

RVDigital said:


> This is why we cant have nice things...


.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

Guy lemme tell ya. I've been running Zygot/Axiom since I got my GN. Literally. Think I tried maybe 2 others. But Romano's AOKP with Franco's kernel has been kicking tushy since last night. I'd say five it a shot. I'm actuallt gonna make my battery MODs compatible for it tomorrow. But its been great. Pretty fast updates from him as well (so it seems).....my 2cents









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

runandhide05 said:


> ok everyone this is not XDA i know we are all a little pissed but lets keep it above the belt


That's the whole point, this is not supposed to be XDA, but with the mods locking the thread, DT leaving, it sure feels like XDA....

As I was reading through the threads of Axiom tonight, I saw a link to Nocoasts profile. Curiosity brought me to his profile and I clicked on his posts.. I read a post of him explaining what happened earlier today and that it wasn't him that caused DT to leave... When I went back to the Axiom thread, it was locked and Nocoasts post was deleted... Kind of makes me wonder if the mods deleted nocoasts post and then locked the thread. Just saying......


----------



## huntken

Hey guys, the thread is locked because there is no need for any bashing. Please use this thread to share discussion on previous work, mods, and what not for DT's roms. He made a decision and that's what we're left with. Keep this thread clean too, help me out .


----------



## Friend-O

This is so ridiculous... Sigh...


----------



## dspcap

tommy said:


> Wow what a class act I can't believe this place.


Reminds me of XDA....


----------



## stigmax

thx to the clowns that ran off another great dev. this kind of drama is just plain dumb.
bleh..no words


----------



## Fatsix

huntken said:


> Hey guys, the thread is locked because there is no need for any bashing. Please use this thread to share discussion on previous work, mods, and what not for DT's roms. He made a decision and that's what we're left with. Keep this thread clean too, help me out .


Spill the beans! Haha. We need closure!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cheami

I really don't know what ROM to go with until 4.0.3 comes out (Edit: I want stock 4.0.3/IMO kernel)...


----------



## runandhide05

none seem right. 2.4 or 4.0.2 for me


----------



## Fatsix

I think all donators should get future updates emailed to them. But thats something to take up with DT.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## el-bori

cheami said:


> I really don't know what ROM to go with until 4.0.3 comes out...


I'm staying with Axi0m 2.4 until Stock 4.1 hit Google servers.


----------



## Firemedic

cheami said:


> I really don't know what ROM to go with until 4.0.3 comes out...


It's easy, Stay with DTs Axiom 2.4, I am sticking with it, Its a great rom, Smooth with no issues for me. I will just be changing kernels to tweak things. I am just sorry there won't be a 2.5


----------



## jt1134

Fatsix said:


> I think all donators should get future updates emailed to them. But thats something to take up with DT.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


LOL!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dspcap

What other ROMs have good mod and theme support?


----------



## AlpineM3

OK, I've been gone 2 days and what's this..... not a new ROM, but a locked thread and no DT wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew a thread in DT's honor would be developed and sure enough here we all are......I feel like we're all in the waiting room in disbelief like one normally does at a hospital

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xlxfoxxlx

I've tried em all and believe me every time I go right back to A.o.k.p. in my opinion roman is way past any other gnex from out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using A.O.K.P.


----------



## cheami

runandhide05 said:


> It's easy, Stay with DTs Axiom 2.4, I am sticking with it, Its a great rom, Smooth with no issues for me. I will just be changing kernels to tweak things. I am just sorry there won't be a 2.5


Yeah, stupid of me to not consider staying on 2.4 an option...


----------



## huntken

dspcap said:


> What other ROMs have good mod and theme support?


AOKP is a great ROM, love it, highly recommend it.


----------



## defjae

I'm staying with DT's Rom, there's really nothing like it out there...


----------



## Fatsix

dspcap said:


> What other ROMs have good mod and theme support?


I guess romans aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat

cvbcbcmv said:


> (I'm so disappointed, I actually feel like crying, I'm so mad at myself)


----------



## skiddingus

Firemedic said:


> It's easy, Stay with DTs Axiom 2.4, I am sticking with it, Its a great rom, Smooth with no issues for me. I will just be changing kernels to tweak things. I am just sorry there won't be a 2.5


I agree. I'm sticking with 2.4. I just wish the LTE toggle bug was fixed. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## inferno10681

Fatsix said:


> I guess romans aokp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Anyone know if AOKP has NFC tags fixed?


----------



## cstrife999

Why go anywhere? If the rom works stick with it...


----------



## sandfreak

huntken said:


> AOKP is a great ROM, love it, highly recommend it.


Guess I'll be trying this out.

Randumb question: AOKP probably doesn't have the stock wp's and ringtones does it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pdc419

Man that really is terrible to see a good dev gone, although I understand his reasoning and agree with what he said. I am really digging this rom, sad to see dt go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidnp

Dont know what happened but I been around for a very long time to understand the BS that happens with developers and these sites. Maybe this is the beginning of a repeat of what happened on ALLDROID.org if anyone of you remembers and the site operators on this site were part of that drama also. Not saying this is it again but seems too familiar.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I guess I'll stick with 2.4 for a while. I hope he decides to come back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

inferno10681 said:


> Anyone know if AOKP has NFC tags fixed?


I think he was the one that fixed it.


----------



## AlpineM3

Redemption is a great ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx

Sad day today. Can't say I blame him with the attitude of some folks. All it takes is a few aholes to ruin a good thing. His ROMs are the only ones that made a home on my Nexus, all others were just visitors for a little while. DT if your out there, we support you!


----------



## 2defmouze

I'm sticking with 2.4 for now. Eventually I'll try some other stuff out. But like a previous poster said, right now I have a really sour taste for this forum and the community in general in my mouth.


----------



## dadsterflip

Guess some devs will be getting new customers. This sucks always loved his work. He pumps out updates like crazy.. hopefully this is just like a mini vacation to blow everything off then return to the darker side, dual light saber rom and all woot woot...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Fault

Yea I'm really upset. What Rom are you guys all going to now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubarican84

AOKP. Best Gnex Rom out right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidnp

Fault said:


> Yea I'm really upset. What Rom are you guys all going to now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Staying on Axiom 2.4, everything works and is super smooth or like DT use to say extra butter


----------



## Fault

The only issue with 2.4 is the non working lte button

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno10681

droidnp said:


> Staying on Axiom 2.4, everything works and is super smooth or like DT use to say extra butter


Second that, unless DT decides to release 2.5 as a parting gift to loyal followers







*crosses fingers*


----------



## 2defmouze

Lets.... mount.... this........Female Dog :,(


----------



## wera750

2defmouze said:


> Lets.... mount.... this........Female Dog :,(


remember "bricking.....just joking"

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

wera750 said:


> remember "bricking.....just joking"
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Ahhh yes... that was early, like reblurred right?


----------



## bignasty407

after reading this thread. i gotta say PLUS ONE TO A STEP IN THE XDA DIRECTION. grow the fudge up or get the fudge out. buncha childish mother fudgeers up in this Female Dog.


----------



## Fatsix

Fault said:


> Yea I'm really upset. What Rom are you guys all going to now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


None right this minute. I needed to goto bed an hour ago. Oh well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

wera750 said:


> Lets.... mount.... this........Female Dog :,(


Now I'm even more depressed :'(


----------



## dpaine88

Ive been hearing good things about AOKP so I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Fatsix

Now i don't have an excuse not to personalize my phone. I knew i was going to be flashing an update every other day with DT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mdbowman

So sad... Such a good guy with great skill and doing it FOR THE RIGHT REASON! We'll miss ya DT.


----------



## roman

bignasty407 said:


> after reading this thread. i gotta say PLUS ONE TO A STEP IN THE XDA DIRECTION. grow the fudge up or get the fudge out. buncha childish mother fudgeers up in this Female Dog.


You can't defend a site against people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## geniusstatus

I liked his work.

Thanks DT.

Did he stop work on other phones like the razr?

I'm pissed at those who drove him away. I want to know who they are so I don't support them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu

Synaptic13 said:


> Now I'm even more depressed :'(


kanged your avatar
I hope I have the pleasure of flashing another DT rom in the future, ill stay on 2.4 or follow mastur_mynd to whatever rom he themes for next


----------



## cstrife999

This night sucks... I'm also a big LSU fan... Our offense never happened...


----------



## Brenardo

+1

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian

Just so everybody knows, DT was having some website issues before he left. So there very well may be a chance his decision isn't as permanent as you think. He posted something about his site having problems and not knowing what was going on before he got publicly upset. So if that's believed to be true, then everything being gone could be coincidence and not him pulling everything.

Also as previously stated, "we" being RootzWiki staff didn't run him off. We were investigating the claims but I don't believe those investigations were ever finished. That said, I wasn't personally involved in them so I can't say a while lot about that.

*takes his mod hat off and speaks personally*
I don't know DT but I have a feeling he might be willing to try and make things right (if there is anything to make right) if people stay respectful and don't try to blow things out of proportion. If he does the above (again, assuming there even is anything that needs to be made right) and asks RootzWiki mods to unlock his thread, I bet that could happen. Again, I'm kinda speaking out of turn here but often times people assume the worst but it rarely is that bad. So don't get so upset, especially when you're not entirely sure what's going on. I've been following this a bit and even I'm still quite ignorant!


----------



## Brenardo

What claims? Don't pull a VZW or Moto and keep your fans/supporters in the dark.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Yeah, I don't know anything about the situation but it looked to be an individual rather than the staff of rootzwiki that is in the wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix

cstrife999 said:


> This night sucks... I'm also a big LSU fan... Our offense never happened...


Yeah, you got smacked twice tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GreenJeans

DT...is.....he's gone?

oh god why....


----------



## jblade

Jaxidian said:


> Just so everybody knows, DT was having some website issues before he left. So there very well may be a chance his decision isn't as permanent as you think. He posted something about his site having problems and not knowing what was going on before he got publicly upset. So if that's believed to be true, then everything being gone could be coincidence and not him pulling everything.
> 
> Also as previously stated, "we" being RootzWiki staff didn't run him off. We were investigating the claims but I don't believe those investigations were ever finished. That said, I wasn't personally involved in them so I can't say a while lot about that.
> 
> *takes his mod hat off and speaks personally*
> I don't know DT but I have a feeling he might be willing to try and make things right (if there is anything to make right) if people stay respectful and don't try to blow things out of proportion. If he does the above (again, assuming there even is anything that needs to be made right) and asks RootzWiki mods to unlock his thread, I bet that could happen. Again, I'm kinda speaking out of turn here but often times people assume the worst but it rarely is that bad. So don't get so upset, especially when you're not entirely sure what's going on. I've been following this a bit and even I'm still quite ignorant!


He deleted his twitter FYI.

I am fairly certain he is gone for good.

Ill be using 2.4 until CM9 final/beta comes out.

Hopefully he releases a 2.5 as his final gift as it looked to finally clean up all the bugs.


----------



## Fatsix

Jaxidian said:


> Just so everybody knows, DT was having some website issues before he left. So there very well may be a chance his decision isn't as permanent as you think. He posted something about his site having problems and not knowing what was going on before he got publicly upset. So if that's believed to be true, then everything being gone could be coincidence and not him pulling everything.
> 
> Also as previously stated, "we" being RootzWiki staff didn't run him off. We were investigating the claims but I don't believe those investigations were ever finished. That said, I wasn't personally involved in them so I can't say a while lot about that.
> 
> *takes his mod hat off and speaks personally*
> I don't know DT but I have a feeling he might be willing to try and make things right (if there is anything to make right) if people stay respectful and don't try to blow things out of proportion. If he does the above (again, assuming there even is anything that needs to be made right) and asks RootzWiki mods to unlock his thread, I bet that could happen. Again, I'm kinda speaking out of turn here but often times people assume the worst but it rarely is that bad. So don't get so upset, especially when you're not entirely sure what's going on. I've been following this a bit and even I'm still quite ignorant!


Thanks for taking the time to give your members a little update, but alot of things are unclear and point to no return.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dhouston10

Gonna miss your work bro. Too bad people had to ruin it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Br125

cubarican84 said:


> AOKP. Best Gnex Rom out right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Agreed. Give it a go.


----------



## your_mom

DAMN IT!!! I really hate to see a good dev go out like this. I'm gonna have go back to the thread at least once a week to get my save the puppies fix.


----------



## el-bori

I'm staying with Axi0m 2.4 until Stock 4.1 hit Google servers.


----------



## Brenardo

Wow posts are disappearing like cookies around fat kids... XDA I mean sad.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

2defmouze said:


> Ahhh yes... that was early, like reblurred right?


 I think so lol, good times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook

I too just came from the Bionic and DT and DH did amazing things with that locked down p.o.s. as my sig says I am a dev poser, I try, I'm learning, and along the way he was there to answer my questions, he responded to my emails with great answers and i wouldn't know half of what I know if not for DROIDTH3ORY, He's a very respectful stand up guy and if he chooses to take a break I just wan't to say thanks for all the help and work on the Bionic, haters are gonna hate, everybody's rom is a kang of something. At this point mosdt of this is still speculation so I'm not gonna add to it and I will never pick sides no matter who's in the wrong. Its a phone, its just a hobby, but seriously? Its just a phone.....

Anyways, I'm getting horrible battery life on axiom4 with my extended battery,I switched to the minimalist kernel and undervolted each slot by 25, we'll see if it helps....anyone know if quickclock works with this thing yet??<<<Sorry if this is out of place, just trying to kill the drama a little with some phone talk....


----------



## trilandun

Jaxidian said:


> Just so everybody knows, DT was having some website issues before he left. So there very well may be a chance his decision isn't as permanent as you think. He posted something about his site having problems and not knowing what was going on before he got publicly upset. So if that's believed to be true, then everything being gone could be coincidence and not him pulling everything.
> 
> Also as previously stated, "we" being RootzWiki staff didn't run him off. We were investigating the claims but I don't believe those investigations were ever finished. That said, I wasn't personally involved in them so I can't say a while lot about that.
> 
> *takes his mod hat off and speaks personally*
> I don't know DT but I have a feeling he might be willing to try and make things right (if there is anything to make right) if people stay respectful and don't try to blow things out of proportion. If he does the above (again, assuming there even is anything that needs to be made right) and asks RootzWiki mods to unlock his thread, I bet that could happen. Again, I'm kinda speaking out of turn here but often times people assume the worst but it rarely is that bad. So don't get so upset, especially when you're not entirely sure what's going on. I've been following this a bit and even I'm still quite ignorant!


JD, Thanks for responding for the Liquid Team.

JAX, Thanks for responding for RootzWiki. This site has done alot of good things for Android development in general and that should be commended.

*mod editsummary by Jax*
This poster doesn't like NoCoast. But let's not forget that this all started because somebody lost his cool. Let's not react by doing the same.
*end of edit*

DT, Thanks for all the great work. Sorry that it had to end this way. I will miss you very much.


----------



## marleyinoc

Lol.

thank God so many folks are releasing tutorials on how to do it yourself. Do you need to learn Java and much more? Yes. do you need to understand code for so much more? Yes.

Then you will learn what some consider Kang, even as they Kang.. You can also use some sweet code to do this and that, lines and lines of prewritten and free code, from Android!

(Kang was about truly stolen/borrowed code but more often now means admittedly borrowed code from an eventual solution unfulfilled)..

There is stolen code and then there is jealousy, IMO. This is jealousy from folks who actually know what they are doing. Sad.

Like lawyers pissed that we no longer use Latin. Open source developers dislike folks using open code and solutions.

________
You encrypt your bootloader-I'll encrypt my wallet. From now 'til I die. Sent from a really nice but locked mobile device.


----------



## malpracti

I got the nexus on launch day, unlocked a couple hours later. The first ROM I flashed was DT's. Kept up with it religiously. For the past couple weeks I've been bouncing between Axiom and AOKP, and I honestly think I like AOKP slightly better. Although, I was really looking forward to Axiom 2.5. Hate to see a good dev go. I throughly enjoyed benefiting from his hobby. He will be missed.

On the plus side, my phone will get a break from my flash happy tushy.


----------



## jTink

Strong tinfoil hat.


----------



## marleyinoc

Oops. I assumed this was something else. Damn.

That said.. DT and team are swift to react. I don't like it that much but they might be right how they use the forums. It is a communication device. Sometimes they kill threads to react or make it clear that a new direction is being taken. Not a bad idea.

I am a fan of dhacker just because, and DT hasn't ever made me think badly of him, so this is my disclaimer.
________
You encrypt your bootloader-I'll encrypt my wallet. From now 'til I die. Sent from a really nice but locked mobile device.


----------



## terryrook

Ha, marleyinoc changed his signature, that is the dopest one ive seen yet. I expected this forum to be more like the bionic but its rough over here.....thank god I'm strapped.


----------



## trilandun

jTink said:


> Strong tinfoil hat.


Why is that?

NoCoast had a motive and the know how as a technologically inclined individual. Is it really that hard to believe?


----------



## SyNiK4L

we are unlocking this thread. But please stay away from the comments about issues pertaining to today. or we'll have to lock it again.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

I highly recommend Fabolous's ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian

trilandun said:


> Why is that?
> 
> NoCoast had a motive and the know how as a technologically inclined individual. Is it really that hard to believe?


Please stop where this is going. Blind accusations will cause bans. My mod hat is on for this. No arguing about it - final decision.


----------



## jTink

trilandun said:


> Why is that?
> 
> NoCoast had a motive and the know how as a technologically inclined individual. Is it really that hard to believe?


Do you think your speculation helps the situation? Lower your pitchfork and try to operate based on facts. That is, of course, unless you have information the rest of us don't?


----------



## Chalk

Is there even a reason to have a phone now that DT is gone?


----------



## b16

Not at any moment do we like locking a thread, but when it comes down to debate, flaming or condescending comments, we will lock it. If you decide to perform one of the above you will be granted a ban. Contact a moderator or staff if you have issues.

Good night.


----------



## gearsofwar

What now.....? I'm bumbed out. I dont even think his site works anymore. I was hoping it was and he can do his stuff on the side and can download from it. Oh man....this is a sad, sad day for my phone.


----------



## m0sim

They unlocked the Dev Thread... with the stipulation that today's events are not revisted on the Dev thread (it *is* a Development thread after all).

Definitely a bummer but the thread's unlocked, hopefully people will post their bugs and DT will come back and fix. ::looks for shooting stars to make wish::

In other news, I just downloaded AOKP... AXI0M will be sorely missed though.


----------



## gearsofwar

Chalk said:


> Is there even a reason to have a phone now that DT is gone?


That's what I'm saying. I ran other roms and DT's was amazing. He always was able to help out with any info needed. I just don't understand what happen.


----------



## sandfreak

m0sim said:


> They unlocked the Dev Thread... with the stipulation that today's events are not revisted on the Dev thread (it *is* a Development thread after all).
> 
> Definitely a bummer but the thread's unlocked, hopefully people will post their bugs and DT will come back and fix. ::looks for shooting stars to make wish::
> 
> In other news, I just downloaded AOKP... AXI0M will be sorely missed though.


Since you just hopped on that rom, could you tell me if the stock wallpapers and ringtones are included? Thx


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Aokp looks good and I'll be giving it a go when nfc tags read correctly as I use the.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineM3

OK so Axiom thread is unlocked now........I have no idea what's going on......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

Clifton23 said:


> Wow.. Can't believe they just up and deleted the thread. Looks like I'll be frequenting another forum from now on. Some BS went down here today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Uh no we didn't delete the thread. We hid it for a second to clean it up. And now its unlocked. And on that note. I just love the couple of you that made instant accusations acting like we had some kind of problem with him so we just deleted it or what have u. Get the facts before you make comments.


----------



## Brenardo

How many of the other devs are as active with helping there users out no matter how stupid of a problem they were having

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Sounds good. I was unhappy it was locked as we would still like to discuss the from, thanks for opening it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987

I just want to say, that in the past when some *users* brought drama to DT, he pretty much disappeared for a week or two before returning with a clear mind. So with that being said, STOP TRIPPING.


----------



## m0sim

sandfreak said:


> Since you just hopped on that rom, could you tell me if the stock wallpapers and ringtones are included? Thx


The link on the AOKP thread is slooooow. Had to upload the rom to my gdocs (don't have a computer right now... doing everything through logmein). But will post a reply in 15-20.


----------



## Brenardo

So, mods you gonna let us know exactly wtf is going on? Or are we going to be kept in the dark?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

Chalk said:


> Is there even a reason to have a phone now that DT is gone?


Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fault

DT rom are incredibly impressive. I jumped all over using roms for the OG Droid, and I have also installed roms on nook colors, custom tablets, and various other android devices, and DT is the most polished of them all


----------



## reuuin

Thanks for atleast unlocking the thread. Maybe some of the random gibber jabber can continue here about kernels and stuff.


----------



## jTink

akellar said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Plenty of talented devs here still with some great ROMs that are only getting better.


----------



## Smcdo123

akellar said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I love android and the devs and everything about this whole ecosystem. I live for android. Except i really dont think some of realize life will go on........


----------



## Wool02

sk8 said:


> You guys will all be able to follow him else where. I don't k is what happened, so I won't speculate.
> For you guys that don't get it and just say its open source and quit hating need to take a serious read on what open source is suppose to mean. GPL compliance is of the up most importance to many open source developers, this includes crediting properly. This really pisses people off , as its ethically wrong in the open source world . For most of us, the ethics part doesn't come to mind when we think about software.
> When non compliant with GPL you may as well be a thief, and a liar among many things.
> So as most of you complain about losing something g that was given to you for free go Female Dog somewhere else.
> I'm sure the moderators had a good reason to do what they did. The same thing happened on the thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


For someone that said they wouldn't speculate, you certainly talked out of your a$$. Nothing of the sorts happened with DT's roms on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## davelm

Running great with franco's nightly 11. Highly recommended.


----------



## foister82

bummer

Sent from my 4g Truio Starcake Rev.A via tapatalk.


----------



## Slvfox

Smcdo123 said:


> I love android and the devs and everything about this whole ecosystem. I live for android. Except i really dont think some of realize life will go on........


Life will go on but it isn't every day you get a rom dev that is as active on the thread as DT. I have been running roms from the OG Droid days and he is the first dev that answers questions as fast as others members on line at the moment. It was a great run, I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## winner00

masri1987 said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+100 There are a ton of other devs out there that have quality work. DT wasn't the only quality dev.


----------



## steaktooth

SyNiK4L said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Uh no we didn't delete the thread. We hid it for a second to clean it up. And now its unlocked. And on that note. I just love the couple of you that made instant accusations acting like we had some kind of problem with him so we just deleted it or what have u. Get the facts before you make comments.


So what are the facts? What is going on?!?!


----------



## Smcdo123

Ive said before and i dont mean this to most people who are heavily involved in android or the good user who will help anyone out or tell someone their doing a good job or tell them they are not and not lie to them.

This isnt meant to offend anyone in anyway so please dont read it if you cant take a statement.

Listen you guys are acting like your in high school. Most of us on here are over 18 act like men. Dont here "OMG theres drama in Android today lets be like jersey shore and start threads and cry about it all day" Its one thing to make a thread saying thanks to DT and all that good stuff but dont sit here speculating, making it something it either is or is not. Just go on with it. It sucks anytime we lose a dev but we all know there are plenty. Its just so annoying how people have to blow shit out wack. Like seriously if someone kangs you confront them dont attack their threads. If someone is a douche to you dont reply being a bigger douche. Have respect for everyone we are all a community lets all put the blame aside. Dont attack one user, dont attack the mods, dont attack the site and say wow nice step towards xda's ways. Like come on guys most of us are adults.


----------



## Androider4Life

This sucks.. Not matter what rom I tried, I always came back to AXl0M. Now no more updates









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987

Wool02 said:


> For someone that said they wouldn't speculate, you certainly talked out of your a$$. Nothing of the sorts happened with DT's roms on the Thunderbolt.


+1
Agreed DT's roms on the thunderbolt were legit, and i was one of "THOSE" fools who caused some unneeded drama for him back in the day (altho it was really his die-hard supporters that were misinterpreting shit)


----------



## Getwired

I am posting here just to say I posted here. No amount of moaning coming from me here in this thread will make one iota of difference in the long run to Google, the Android ecosystem, RootzWiki, Jason (DroidTh3ory), or whoever was kanged or was the kang-ee. Man's gotta blow off some steam. Deal w/ it. He'll be back. Maybe he wont. Best wishes @ DT, let him do what he needs to do.

So, basically, you can pretend this post isn't here, and that you never read it.

_These are not the Droids you're looking for. He can go about his business. Move along. Move along._


----------



## RaubRaux

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jtblkice

What happened? i tried going back several pages and havent figured it out. if you can talk about it in thread can someone pm whats going on


----------



## ænyoc

I feel like the beetles just broke up.























(Not that I was alive then... but I imagine this is what it felt like.)


----------



## Wool02

masri1987 said:


> +1
> Agreed DT's roms on the thunderbolt were legit, and i was one of "THOSE" fools who caused some unneeded drama for him back in the day (altho it was really his die-hard supporters that were misinterpreting shit)


Now that you mention it, you did cause some drama in those threads. Good times. The Th3oryRom team has come a long ways since then.


----------



## idefiler6

This...really blows. Blows hard. I don't know what happened but it had to be major because DT is tolerant as hell. I guess now I'll just hang on to 2.4 until CM9 is out officially.....frigging bummer man.


----------



## Athorax

Thank you for your work DT. Hopefully this isn't the last the android community sees of you.


----------



## Getwired

Almost forgot!

>>> INSERT APOCALYPTIC / WHACKED OUT CONSPIRACY TH30RY H3R3 <<<

Anyone else who needed a laugh, hit thanks for me, mkay?


----------



## blackngray70

idefiler6 said:


> This...really blows. Blows hard. I don't know what happened but it had to be major because DT is tolerant as hell. I guess now I'll just hang on to 2.4 until CM9 is out officially.....frigging bummer man.


Yeah I hear ya, I love this rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cbaty08

Friend-O said:


> This is so ridiculous... Sigh...


Agreed; I just wish alllllll the devs would come together and make ONE up to date rockin' rom. Make a shiz-load of .zips for all mods and customizations and everyone will be happy!


----------



## winner00

Cbaty08 said:


> Agreed; I just wish alllllll the devs would come together and make ONE up to date rockin' rom. Make a shiz-load of .zips for all mods and customizations and everyone will be happy!


Thats pretty much CM9. Well not yet but it will be.


----------



## skynet11

Androider4Life said:


> This sucks.. Not matter what rom I tried, I always came back to AXl0M. Now no more updates
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unless one of you volunteers to take over - he might let someone else continue the ROM... 
... If any of you knows how to contact him...

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## anewday

This really sucks, I don't know which rom I will install now.


----------



## ruvy01

everyone that was running axiom, there's a new rom here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14735-romaosp403-codename-android-100-fully-open-sourcehot/ runs smooth as hell and has all of axiom features and a ton more, something to try


----------



## m0sim

sandfreak said:


> Since you just hopped on that rom, could you tell me if the stock wallpapers and ringtones are included? Thx


Welp, since this thread did ask "So now what", I'm gonna put my 2cents in there. First off, to answer sandfreak's question - yep ringtones and wallpapers are there as far as I can tell.

As for my 30 minute review of AOKP. I chose AOKP because there have been a lot of reports that AOKP + franco = hi5. Using it a bit, there are things I like and things I don't.

First off, since we're all paying our respects to DT... this ROM does not have the AXI0M butter we all love, it's more like margarine. It's solid, fast, and stable (for the last 30 minutes anyways) and if I had never used AXI0M I probably would think it was sexy fast. But as all of us here know, DT was top dawg when it came to butter churning. My rom ran awesome on conservative with no OC... I miss that. Also AOKP uses the stock Launcher, which I'm pretty meh about one way or another.

What I like - customization! AOKP has some nice things builtin that I would have liked to see in AXI0M. In the 5 minutes of using it, I got my search button back and enabled a nice (and super useful) feature - back long press = kill app. Already used it 3 times! ROM Control (this is a settings menu, for those that don't have context) is pretty simple and intuitive. I likes a lots.

Anyways, I've only had the ROM for a limited amount of time, but I thought I might spread the moving on spirit a little with some thoughts that I think all us AXI0M users might appreciate.

Oh and DT if you see this, I'm still waiting for your glorious return. You'd have me back in a heartbeat... "You had me at hello".


----------



## sandfreak

I'm going to give it a shot for now, thanks for answering my q's.


----------



## m0sim

sandfreak said:


> I'm going to give it a shot for now, thanks for answering my q's.


My pleasure


----------



## Gil Smash

This sucks. Ive been watching pictures of his rom building on twitter and it looked like 2.5 was going to be awesome...


----------



## combatmedic870

dam......what am i supposed to do now...well i guess....ive been wanting to try fab's rom out....apex was coo


----------



## Brenardo

akellar said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki

Ever heard of loyalty?


----------



## taerin

winner00 said:


> Thats pretty much CM9. Well not yet but it will be.


Yeah that's CM9, can't wait. The roms the devs here build are great but they're really just filling the void until a proper CM9 is released. I would rather install something that's been developed and scrutinized by a team instead of one guy who ends up releasing something new 2 days later with more bug fixes. Not to subtract from the great rom dt gave us, I'm still running it myself, but flashing a new rom every 3 days gets kinda tiring. Hopefully the CM9 release is just around the corner.


----------



## gschaefer612

Anyone have a link to 2.4?! I was never able to snag it


----------



## kryptic17

DroidTh3ory is one of my favorite devs. I am unsure of what happened, but whatever the reason may be, or whoever is responsible I hope you are proud of yourself, you are one sad strange little man.

DroidTh3ory, was one of the nicest devs I've seen, you have a question, he had an answer, he had a test build, hed invite the world upon requests, which usually ended up to be more people than he bargained for. (the whole world responded) haha

Cool dude, he liked cool music, his script during flash installation was always entertaining. I don't need to read his goodbye to know he does what he does for the sake of having fun. doing what he wants to do what he thinks is cool. He definitely has given credit where it's due, and he always did promote those around him.

DroidTh3ory was good peoples.

There are definitely other amazing devs out there, but I don't lie when I say DroidTheory had something special, something awesome and Kickass something other people can't copy or imitate.

I wish the best for DT! Good luck!


----------



## strykes

This is awful :_( I loved his ROM Axiom so much. I was drooling over the 2.5 screens earlier today... This really ruined my night. If he ever comes back I will be one of the first in line to use his ROM again...


----------



## Soapinmouth

Fuuuuuuuuuuu... anyone have an idea whose to blame for this? 
I've used this guys roms across my last 3 devices can we still donate?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DXC

i think i know how you feel DroidTh3ory. thanks for all the work you put in, you were a pioneer.


----------



## anon.

+1 .... droidth3ory, you are an extremely talented & sincerely respected developer (also _incredibly _patient) .... apparently, a total JackA$$ snake crossed a line with you recently - that's so UN-effing-COOL - unfortunately, said "snake in the grass" has robbed the Android Community of yet another amazing DEV whose "hobby" he selflessly shared for ALL to enjoy .... which, btw, WE DID & STILL DO because IMHO (& that of all the others who recognize) TH3ORY'S *AXIOM* IS THE BEST G-NEX ROM to date !

TH3ORY, YOU ARE ~ALREADY~ GREATLY MISSED .... I can only hope this is NOT the last we have heard/seen of you & your work. THANKS for sharing your hard work aka hobby, with "US"



kryptic17 said:


> DroidTh3ory is one of my favorite devs. I am unsure of what happened, but whatever the reason may be, or whoever is responsible I hope you are proud of yourself, you are one sad strange little man.
> 
> DroidTh3ory, was one of the nicest devs I've seen, you have a question, he had an answer, he had a test build, hed invite the world upon requests, which usually ended up to be more people than he bargained for. (the whole world responded) haha
> 
> Cool dude, he liked cool music, his script during flash installation was always entertaining. I don't need to read his goodbye to know he does what he does for the sake of having fun. doing what he wants to do what he thinks is cool. He definitely has given credit where it's due, and he always did promote those around him.
> 
> DroidTh3ory was good peoples.
> 
> There are definitely other amazing devs out there, but I don't lie when I say DroidTheory had something special, something awesome and Kickass something other people can't copy or imitate.
> 
> I wish the best for DT! Good luck!


----------



## Fault

I agree there are other quality roms, but the thing is we have all developed a preference. If your favorite resteraunt closed, you would certianly be upset, regardless of the availability of other good resteraunts. Still, Ill wait a week, and if DT does not return, Ill look elsewhere for rom development


----------



## Fault

DT, you have so many fans, so many supporters. Please consider making a comeback!


----------



## greatteacherjosh

Ever since I put Axi0m 2.1 on my GNex, I pretty much solely came to this thread in hopes of another gorgeous release.
I don't want to have to move on from DroidTh3ory's amazing work, that'd be like cheating.

I know full well that people can be dicks, but from someone who (hopefully) isn't one of 'em, DroidTh3ory is absolutely phenomenal.
Thank you for your hard work and time, (and please come back soon







),

Sincerely,
An avid th3ory rom user and huge fan


----------



## Htimez2

God I hope DT comes back, he had the best ROMs hands down for any device he owned and worked on, if he doesnt come back im sure he will be the most missed Dev I've ever been aware of. The open source world has had a big loss today...


----------



## gschaefer612

Theory,bro, you need to come back and continue. Do it for people like me who have this page bookmarked of the 6 bookmarks I actually have, your right next to ESPN... E-S-P-N! Your the first mod I have ever flashed and if your honestly gone then I'm Esn changing back tomy Rezound. You made me actually love the gnex. If your just not going to develope any more then fine good luck . But if your leaving over immature jerks that I'm sure in real life I could pummel then come back for all your fans . I now have a void in my from/geek time. I'll donate right now, name your price(under 1,000usd). Please brotha come back.


----------



## jTink

Brenardo said:


> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki
> 
> Ever heard of loyalty?


It has nothing to do with loyalty. His comment was in reference to someone asking "Is there even a reason to have a phone now that DT is gone?" 

If anyone seriously asked themselves that... I say sell the damn thing.


----------



## RjsShadows

Damn man I remember seeing the first thread you ever posted for your Thunderbolt Rom. Those days were awesome, always testing your latest. And then when you left the tbolt for the Bionic the forums always felt a little lonely.
I hope you see how much your fans care, and come back someday.


----------



## nocoast

sk8 said:


> You guys will all be able to follow him else where. I don't k is what happened, so I won't speculate.
> For you guys that don't get it and just say its open source and quit hating need to take a serious read on what open source is suppose to mean. GPL compliance is of the up most importance to many open source developers, this includes crediting properly. This really pisses people off , as its ethically wrong in the open source world . For most of us, the ethics part doesn't come to mind when we think about software.
> When non compliant with GPL you may as well be a thief, and a liar among many things.
> So as most of you complain about losing something g that was given to you for free go Female Dog somewhere else.
> I'm sure the moderators had a good reason to do what they did. The same thing happened on the thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Someone did some homework


----------



## Iceman0803

I'm sorry to see you go DT. Your work is amazing. I wish you well and hope that you'll come back if/when things cool down.

Mike

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd

DT... Bro... Come back to us. You're the reason I am where I am today. You're the reason I won the gnex to begin with. If you didn't retweet every post about my theme that you did, I wouldn't have nearly as many followers. The reason I was ecstatic to win the gnex was because I was going to be able to work with you since you handed off the bionic. I'm not sure what you've got going on in your life right now but I know what's been happening around here.

I just got done with a huge group chat and let me tell you, it was one of the most heated and intriguing conversations I've ever been in. I'm pretty sure you should have the full dialog of what was talked about up to the point that we got a mod involved in a seperate chat. then it went off to something a little less serious for a few.

Its up to you man... You've created your own legacy with android. You've grown to be a celebrity by doing something you love. Why would you let snarky know-it-alls and here-say take the fun out of what you've been doing and enjoying for so long. If you need a break to get back in the swing of things and regain your passion for this passtime, then by all means brother take it.

You're by far the best dev to hit this site. Take it from a flashahaulic. I've tested everything and always came back to TR.

Take it easy man. I'll be seein you around


----------



## rohdawg

"DT... Bro... Come back to us..."

'nuff said


----------



## terryharrison

rohdawg said:


> "DT... Bro... Come back to us..."
> 
> 'nuff said


+1


----------



## CDuke619

Went from Axiom to aokp last night right before everything happened. I am loving this rom! It has a lot of the features I hoped for in future axiom releases

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

Just knowing that Axiom 2.5 was just around the corner blows. The last and latest release is by far the smoothest rom for our phones yet. I floated when I first got phone and continued to do so but I always went back to Axiom within a hour. To be honest since 2.2 I didn't flash anything at all cept for updates. I hope he will return and ignore the haters.


----------



## nocoast

That was one of the most moving OP's ive ever read. Do what your heart tells you to, but please dont let politics get between you and your [email protected]#! politics.


----------



## grayzweb

I've never got to use DT's roms until the GNex. After trying all the others out there, I am a big fan.

Hope you decide to come back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sppatel

come back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AceNJ

Dang, very upset by the news in the OP. I have treasured DT's roms. Bionic, RAZR, and GN. This is a sad event for all of the tweaking community.


----------



## itzAstonish

Mastur Mynd said:


> Its up to you man... You've created your own legacy with android. You've grown to be a celebrity by doing something you love. Why would you let snarky know-it-alls and here-say take the fun out of what you've been doing and enjoying for so long. If you need a break to get back in the swing of things and regain your passion for this passtime, then by all means brother take it.
> 
> You're by far the best dev to hit this site. Take it from a flashahaulic. I've tested everything and always came back to TR.
> 
> Take it easy man. I'll be seein you around


Quoted for emphasis. Been familiar with DT and his rooms since the thunderbolt. Made that thing useable. Had the bionic with theory from as well, and now the Gnex. You've made such innovative Roms in the past, now you have a gnex. Keep doing what you love to do and keep excelling at it. Don't forget to have fun and ignore what other people say, they're the minority. Just look at how many people are supporting you and your roms here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I sure hope he decides to come back. It's kind of like getting popular on youtube, which I recently gained a lot of popularity fast, being a teenager, on the younger side, that was a bit hard at first. The nice comments don't stand out too much, they give you a sudden smile and then move forward. But the haters, when you get a hate comment it hurts, and you remember it, for a while. It seems you have a lot more haters than people who like your videos but if you look at the comments the top comments were don't listen to the other guys, you're great! And I have no idea what the other guys are talking about, this is awesome! That reassured me that I really didn't have that many haters, it was just standing out. I figuerd out of the 16,000 people that watched that video, under 250 were haters, that's a pretty low number. What I'm trying to say is that's what it's like here. DT, these haters, they're just standing out. You have a community that loves you and is there for you. And I'm sure we'd all pitch a small donation to encourage you to come back. What do you say DT? We miss you, and we want you back.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'm happy with 2.4 so I'm not in too much of a hurry to get to AOKP, I'm actually kind of glad it has an issue that affects me right now, I wanna stay on 2.4 for a while, it's the first time I've really been satisfied with my phone. I don't really use all those features. My phone was really fast and everythign worked, and I'm sick of updating. But if we got an update to Axi0m I wouldn't mind!


----------



## MrKleen

Wow I just found out the bad news. I am just a user of the rom, but it has become my rom of choice because of how nicely it runs.

Simply put there is always going to be drama, and I am disappointed that they were able to push you aside so easily. Think about it, if other rom makers can get you upset and drive you out of making roms for the Nex the thousands of rom flashers will have to go to their roms. Pretty much what that means is that THEY win.... not you or your loyal followers.

I understand you find it upsetting and insulting, but your rom followers don't agree with what they said. We are the ones that matter not the other roms builders that only stand to gain from your exit.

Please don't allow them to steal all your followers so easily.... Come back without saying another word and allow all of us (your rom flashing followers) to send the message that they didn't win.


----------



## Brenardo

So why don't you explain wtf happened? Down to every last minute detail? It seems you had a big effing part in the shit stirring that pushed Th3ory out.

It seems to me that there is a lot of ROM developers who don't give credit or act childish over nothing. I remember when ARHD was under heat. A few claimed it to be a fraud and a cheat. It never went anywhere.

Regardless of how this turns out, one of the most helpful devs on this forum is not around and his site is down as well.

It is shame people are petty and childish..

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

This was the Rom I was going to flash on my nexus for its first custom Rom.I have been following this thread for awhile .I saw it was getting daily updates and improvements from the Dev.and was always impressed by him constantly tweaking it and making improvements to it.
I wished I had not waited so long to flash it now I see the link is gone in the OP and read the updated OP.

I also hopes DT returns to Rom making ,because I certainly cant do it .Even tho I didnt flash this Rom Yet it sounded like it was Top notched ,my regrets for waiting to long hope to see his return soon.

I wondering if hes reading this thread since he updated the OP stating he has stopped for now ?


----------



## mjforte

DT, I really hate to see you go. I also have been following you since the Bionic. Your ROMs made that phone awesome and when I heard you were moving to the G-Nex I just had to follow you. I've run nothing but your ROMs since getting the Nexus because your work has been the best and I appreciate all of it. Don't let the haters get to you, there's plenty more of us that love what you do. Hope to see you come back soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## determinato

cubarican84 said:


> AOKP. Best Gnex Rom out right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


THIS.


----------



## wera750

I guess I kinda of consider myself being on the inside with DT. I was testing his gnex stuff before zygote was ever released. I can say this, the next version was going to have stuff in it that NOBODY had yet... but oh well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mojonation1487

droidth3ory said:


> Ya know... 8 months ago I was just a user that made a ROM, I still consider myself the same, and those that have been around me for a time know I have ALWAYS only considered myself that. That mentality is what has always kept my patience, passion, and the fun I have making things. I have always learned, looked up to and showed nothing but respect to the Devs, I promote and retweet their ROMs, always talk highly, and have always been impressed with the cool shit they have done. Up until today, I thought the respect I have always showed was something I have received... but that is NOT the case. I have always thought the comradery in the community was a awesome thing, the more and more have have been part of it, I have realized that was not always the case, but still a great thing none the less. Not until now did I realize there is nothing but snakes in the grass ready to strike. Devs I have spoke with on numerous occasions, asked questions to and answered questions for are NOT collegues nor E Friends and too be honest, I am quite surprised that I was completely unaware of the intentions.​
> Now with all that said, I have NEVER Claimed my build to be pure AOSP, Full CM9, or VZW Leak Based. I compile some AOSP, Use soem of the cool stuff CM has brought to us, and use system apps from the leak because they work. I NEVER gave the impression my ROM was anything it wasn't.. As my Thread Title has always said "[ROM] AXI0M". That is all it was... Simply a ROM. I ALWAYS gave credit to the big boys that made cool stuff or patched things that I have used. I always made my own edits, my own tweaks and I have always been proud of what came out the other end, and judging by the people that run the ROMS, I have reason to be proud. The reason for all the hours, and the time is simple... I did not do for donations, i did not do it for popularity, and I did not do it as a job. I have fun learning and using what is finished. Unlike MANY.. I NEVER asked for donations, when I did receive them I ALWAYS responded with a email showing my appreciation. Hell, I have refunded some that were just TOO large. It was NEVER about that. And further more... I only paid for the hosting with any donations I have received. I don't campaign for people to buy me a phone, I buy my own. It is MY Hobby, My Fun, and My Phone. I am 35 years old, I built my business from nothing over 15 years ago and I am still a well respected builder and I am there everyday with my guys working. I am not some pompous guy sitting behind his computer trolling others, checking my PayPal in the next browser tab.​
> This is (What I thought) was a community of Open Source, something we all get together and work on where Users turn into to Dev and Themers and something cool gets produced. Instead, it is politics, post count, popularity, and donation tallies. People calling other people thieves for using OPEN SOURCE, Fixes, and Mods others have done. Kind of like you/we are all doing from Google.​
> Anyway.. I have enjoyed doing this for the time I have been. It has been great, and with the exception of the ones referred to I have made friends and met some cool people. But I don't want to be apart of this drama, nonsense, and kid games that come along with this HOBBY. Nothing but repect to everyone who have stood by me and have had fun running the ROMS. Much love!! There are A LOT of talented DEVs around, so there will always be cool stuff to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on,​
> Jason​


Thank you for all of your patience, hard work, and over all great attitude in this community. You were one of few that I could consider a level headed dude that produced great work. No matter what anyone says (ahem nocoast) we all know how you ran your rom, how you thanked those that contributed. I cannot believe the ineptitude of the community and moderation that allowed this to happen. I for one will just be sticking to my own builds and staying away from this site as much as possible since it's quite apparent this is turning into another XDA. Your quality builds will be missed, there will be a hole where Theory used to fill. Much love and respect.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I like when people make awesome and really valid points, but they don't spell words correctly. It kind of steals some of their thunder. Example "up most"


----------



## mojonation1487

Fatsix said:


> DT is gone and the thread is locked. I feel sorta lost. At the same time i'm pissed about his choice in exit strategy. Some of us have donated and supported him from the start. We went through the growing pains of wiping and restoring daily to be left with an unfinished picaso and wondering exactly what happened. Yes I hope he returns, but I will move on if he doesn't. Probably tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I for one will never come back to rootzwiki over this. This will be my last day here. I cannot believe how the mods and community let this happen. What does it take to get banned here? They ban people for cursing yet let a continual troll continue to destroy a well respected dev. Shame on you mods, shame.


----------



## foo

Sigh...stupid internet drama.


----------



## dlnp22

Can someone start an offsite chat/page so everyone can get filled in? Would REALLY like to know what happened on this thread before the comments were deleted. Everyone in this thread deserves to know who is responsible...
If anyone has info, please PM me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## foo

^Too late now..doesn't matter


----------



## chefb

Well I bee on dark asop. Until things shake out ......


----------



## Dizzzy

I'd love to find out what really happened, if not just to not give support to whoever it was that ran	DT out of town. But im sure I'll never really know, im working 3rd shift this week and was up all night trying to figure it out.
I discovered him when he started developing for the thunderbolt and his roms made my thunderbolt run better than anything else. I flashed every rom he put out for that phone. When he moved on he left a hole in that community. No rom I could find was able to fill it.
I picked up my first nexus on release day, but by the end of the first week and a half i was on my third. I was getting very frustrated with this device. Then I found out he would be cooking up some of his magic for the GN. it was like getting a breath of fresh air. I waited as long as I could before flashing axiom, I wanted to enjoy stock ICS and all its new goodness. This is without a doubt the best rom I have ran on any of the 3 android devices I have owned (D2,TB, GN). So smooth i'm drowning in butter. 
I never spoke or chatted with DT in any way shape or form, I usually just remain quiet unless I'm looking for help with something. But after having run his roms for the last 8 months I can say that this was a guy who enjoyed what he did. He will probably miss doing what he did more than I will enjoy flashing his roms. His OPs always had I list full of thanks with explanations of why he was giving them. I can't remember him ever asking for anything other than the usual donate here link. 
I hope that this situation can be fixed or settled and DT can come back for those of us who have appreciated everything he had done for this community and our awesome devices, which are better with his butter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus that is a little sad today


----------



## dogg94

Man that sucks thanks for everything you did man, been running axiom on my nexus exclusively ...this is a sad day.


----------



## Brenardo

Dizzzy said:


> I'd love to find out what really happened, if not just to not give support to whoever it was that ran	DT out of town. But im sure I'll never really know, im working 3rd shift this week and was up all night trying to figure it out.
> I discovered him when he started developing for the thunderbolt and his roms made my thunderbolt run better than anything else. I flashed every rom he put out for that phone. When he moved on he left a hole in that community. No rom I could find was able to fill it.
> I picked up my first nexus on release day, but by the end of the first week and a half i was on my third. I was getting very frustrated with this device. Then I found out he would be cooking up some of his magic for the GN. it was like getting a breath of fresh air. I waited as long as I could before flashing axiom, I wanted to enjoy stock ICS and all its new goodness. This is without a doubt the best rom I have ran on any of the 3 android devices I have owned (D2,TB, GN). So smooth i'm drowning in butter.
> I never spoke or chatted with DT in any way shape or form, I usually just remain quiet unless I'm looking for help with something. But after having run his roms for the last 8 months I can say that this was a guy who enjoyed what he did. He will probably miss doing what he did more than I will enjoy flashing his roms. His OPs always had I list full of thanks with explanations of why he was giving them. I can't remember him ever asking for anything other than the usual donate here link.
> I hope that this situation can be fixed or settled and DT can come back for those of us who have appreciated everything he had done for this community and our awesome devices, which are better with his butter.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus that is a little sad today


Nicely done

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## jblade

AOKP Notification is absolutely disgusting from a design perspective


----------



## locobananas

As far as where are we gonna go now, I say anywhere. There are a few great roms and devs out there. I tried DT's roms and to be honest, they were good but not amazing. I prefer Gummy myself or Fab's rom. There are still great devs that haven't yet come to the gnex. I know there was a lot of BS going on, but IMO ef the haters and keep plugging away DT. Like he said, this is a hobby, so if some chumps want to start ish, just forget them and move on. DT is well respected and I'm sure we all would have supported him if he stayed.


----------



## Htimez2

I MiSS YOU Droid Th3ory!!!!!!!! Come back soon PLEASE!!!


----------



## Woohah

I can't speak for everyone, but from all of us here, we wish you the best of luck with all your future endevours. You do have a stable following and we/I appreciate everything you have done. I have followed you since my Bionic and now here on the Nexus. Take care!


----------



## Justifi

akellar said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, there is, however over 700 post in three weeks? Really??

I personally think AOKP is on the same level as Axiom. Though numbers don't lie. Not only the shear volume of post, the vast majority being positive, and patient interaction of the developer with the users, puts DT on another level.

As of the day he stepped down, he won the popularity contest based on his work and attitude. Pound for pound, the numbers declared the verdict!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djstnick

dlnp22 said:


> Can someone start an offsite chat/page so everyone can get filled in? Would REALLY like to know what happened on this thread before the comments were deleted. Everyone in this thread deserves to know who is responsible...
> If anyone has info, please PM me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1 I would also like to know just so I know which members are responsible and so I will know to avoid their work from now on. Running droidth3ory out is an unforgivable offense to me.


----------



## chrisexv6

djstnick said:


> +1 I would also like to know just so I know which members are responsible and so I will know to avoid their work from now on. Running droidth3ory out is an unforgivable offense to me.


+2. There are enough good ROMs, kernels, etc for this phone that we can avoid those who drove off one of the good guys.

DT - Thank you for everything you've done and all the hard work. Hopefully you'll be back, but I fully understand if you don't ever want to do it again.


----------



## juicemane

I've had so much shit Kangd from my themes over the years and never once bothered to complain. I have asked for credit a few times, but never pushed someone out of the scene because they "borrowed" something of mine. I cant sit here and say I've never done the same, at times I have packaged others work but I always try to give credit where it is due. That was the beautiful thing about the android community. Lately the community as a whole has taken a turn, more and more people are getting into this game and they are making things complicated for those of us who have been here since the G1.

Back on topic, DT, you had a great product with amazing support. Not saying other Devs don't make quality work because android has more awesome Devs then any platform out there, but DT was always on point with his user base and gave us 24/7 support... not all Devs have the time or energy to keep pace with him. (again, not saying no other Devs do, please don't get offended)


----------



## antintyty

prolly tired of you guys complaining about them damn nfc tags, lol....and YES, that was a joke!!

Kinda weird...seen it happen before with other devs...not surprised, but hate to see him gone.


----------



## 2defmouze

For those who want "some" info.. I posted something summing up what went down on page 3 of this thread yesterday: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14715-so-now-what-no-more-dt/page__st__20

I'm not fanning the flames nor repeating it as I don't want to be viewed as speculating (as I state in that post) or causing a commotion... but there are a number of people who didn't see what happened yesterday and are asking, so I'm just referring them to the bit of info I have on it that hasn't yet been deleted by mods/admins.

Everyone, please, keep in mind the strict and understandable warning the admins gave when they unlocked this thread, that we do not turn it into speculation or flaming other "devs"... k?


----------



## akellar

Justifi said:


> Yes, there is, however over 700 post in three weeks? Really??


Ok I have to ask, what is this referring to?


----------



## JayrFlow

Oh yea I remember that Nocoast loser. He tried to promote his own ROM in someone else's rom thread back in the Thunderbolt forums. I used to love team liquid but after this loser now driving away a great dev and being accused of stealing peoples work, idk if I support team liquid now....


----------



## miketoasty

akellar said:


> Ok I have to ask, what is this referring to?


Probably DT's post count in a week to show how active he was with the community.


----------



## 2defmouze

I believe he meant over 700 _pages_ (for th3ory's ROM thread) in 3 weeks...


----------



## miketoasty

2defmouze said:


> I believe he meant over 700 _pages_ (for th3ory's ROM thread) in 3 weeks...


Probably, but doesn't really matter anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Masterzoltar

THIS
Nocoast from team liquid acting like a fool and slinging accusations. Then when people called him out in the liquid thread he ran to mods and had all posts deleted so it looked like he was in the right. Truly an embarrasement for liquid roms. 
In my opinion if people have a problem contact liquid himself.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

This really sucks I wanted this ROM soooo bad I used his ROMS on my Tbolt and they were awesome. Does anyone have a 2.4 mirror that they can share, or is that not allowed? I really want this to he the first 4.0.3 ROM I would use.







I hope he comes back with a vengeance and a ROM that will truly show his skill.

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sucks that the dude's gone, but... this is bordering on hero worship.


----------



## zombiebot

Thanks for your ROMs DT. I see what you're doing by leaving, and maybe it'll cause some changes. We all hope to see your work another day!


----------



## Brenardo

Funny how one can get away with being completely out of line, and others get 'warnings' for instigating.

Myself being one of the warned.

Read up everyone and carefully choose who you support from now on.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## mojonation1487

Masterzoltar said:


> THIS
> Nocoast from team liquid acting like a fool and slinging accusations. Then when people called him out in the liquid thread he ran to mods and had all posts deleted so it looked like he was in the right. Truly an embarrasement for liquid roms.
> In my opinion if people have a problem contact liquid himself.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


speaks volumes about the mods...


----------



## mojonation1487

SomeGuyDude said:


> Sucks that the dude's gone, but... this is bordering on hero worship.


not really, we just really liked his roms.


----------



## Dizzzy

SomeGuyDude said:


> Sucks that the dude's gone, but... this is bordering on hero worship.


No, not worship. This is what respect looks like. It's what happens when people appreciate what someone may have done for them.


----------



## mojonation1487

Brenardo said:


> Funny how one can get away with being completely out of line, and others get 'warnings' for instigating.
> 
> Myself being one of the warned.
> 
> Read up everyone and carefully choose who you support from now on.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


This forum and it's mods have made me weary to support anybody now. The way they handled this utterly disgusts me. Driving away a dev and leaving an inferior one free to troll. Hello XDA2.0


----------



## wiseguychacon

wiseguychacon said:


> This really sucks I wanted this ROM soooo bad I used his ROMS on my Tbolt and they were awesome. Does anyone have a 2.4 mirror that they can share, or is that not allowed? I really want this to he the first 4.0.3 ROM I would use. I hope he comes back with a vengeance and a ROM that will truly show his skill.
> I mean I have tried other Rome but wanted to try this as my 4.0.3 daily driver
> Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## miketoasty

Dizzzy said:


> No, not worship. This is what respect looks like. It's what happens when people appreciate what someone may have done for them.


Eh, just saying that he is a great DEV and that he will be missed is one thing, but, reading things like "Why even own this phone without him?!?!" is getting close. I appreciate as much as anyone the work he has done for us, and if it wasn't for these DEV's our phones would be almost on the same level as the iPhone (I said ALMOST) but there are tons of other DEV's out there that work really hard and push out great stuff. I am sorry for you that you no longer have a ROM that is updated daily but trust me, there are much more important things in the world than waking up and installing an update that adds a new boot animation or something like that.

Not trying to be an tushy, but if this man is gone we all need to get over it, no amount of whining/finding the culprit/sacrificing a goat, is going to bring him back. If he comes back it will be because he loves what he does.


----------



## locobananas

mojonation1487 said:


> This forum and it's mods have made me weary to support anybody now. The way they handled this utterly disgusts me. Driving away a dev and leaving an inferior one free to troll. Hello XDA2.0


Exactly. I was critical of the Liquid ROM when it first released and all the Liquid people posed as innocent peacemakers. Now look where they've taken things. Snakes. I used Liquid ROMs on my OG Droid and there was never any of this nonsense. Idk why Liquid got involved w/ the clowns on here.


----------



## 2defmouze

mojonation1487 said:


> This forum and it's mods have made me weary to support anybody now. The way they handled this utterly disgusts me. Driving away a dev and leaving an inferior one free to troll. Hello XDA2.0


AFAIK.. the mods/admins did nothing to make DT leave. Someone who I won't name again caused a scene and the admins did their jobs and said they would investigate. That's all.

DT pulled and left rather than deal with what he viewed (and I agree) would be a childish witch-hunt that would only serve to retard development, progress, and open-ness of the community. I'm using my own words, not speaking for anybody else or on any authority, let me make that clear.

But at least from what I can see, the admins here haven't done anything "out of line". If you see otherwise, I would love to hear it so PM me, because the last thing we need is for any of us to get warned/banned/whatever for starting something out in public without withe proper knowledge to back it up.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Masterzoltar said:


> speaks volumes about the mods...


http://rootzwiki.com...-recent-events/

You two please read this.....you guys have no idea what your talking about....and this thread just continues to piss me off more and more....

Also nocoast reported the post bofore he posted those accusations. We didnt even have time to investigate it before he went to town on the thread. So all we could do is what we did....we deleted all the drama posts INCLUDING his accusations all at the same time....so before you start posting more banter and stuff you have no clue about...think about the fact that the mods that "deleted so it looked like he was in the right." are reading what your saying....and on that note....it wasnt just mods handling it...it was ADMINS including myself
i was one of the ones deleting posts and I can tell you first hand that we did not take sides at all....honestly i dont know how much of nocoast claims are true or false so mustang and i cleaned up EVERYTHING. We left no posts from either side....so that drama didnt continue.


----------



## davy917

miketoasty said:


> Eh, just saying that he is a great DEV and that he will be missed is one thing, but, reading things like "Why even own this phone without him?!?!" is getting close. I appreciate as much as anyone the work he has done for us, and if it wasn't for these DEV's our phones would be almost on the same level as the iPhone (I said ALMOST) but there are tons of other DEV's out there that work really hard and push out great stuff. I am sorry for you that you no longer have a ROM that is updated daily but trust me, there are much more important things in the world than waking up and installing an update that adds a new boot animation or something like that.
> 
> Not trying to be an tushy, but if this man is gone we all need to get over it, no amount of whining/finding the culprit/sacrificing a goat, is going to bring him back. If he comes back it will be because he loves what he does.


Amen to that.. I think DT leaving should be more of a wake up call to everyone rather than it becoming a witch hunt. Community is one of the main reasons ppl love androids and no one likes to see things like this.


----------



## inferno10681

Anyone know where we can donate to DT?


----------



## tourplayer

SyNiK4L said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...-recent-events/
> 
> You two please read this.....you guys have no idea what your talking about....and this thread just continues to piss me off more and more....
> 
> Also nocoast reported the post bofore he posted those accusations. We didnt even have time to investigate it before he went to town on the thread. So all we could do is what we did....we deleted all the drama posts INCLUDING his accusations all at the same time....so before you start posting more banter and stuff you have no clue about...think about the fact that the mods that "deleted so it looked like he was in the right." are reading what your saying....and on that note....it wasnt just mods handling it...it was ADMINS including myself
> i was one of the ones deleting posts and I can tell you first hand that we did not take sides at all....honestly i dont know how much of nocoast claims are true or false so mustang and i cleaned up EVERYTHING. We left no posts from either side....so that drama didnt continue.


I definitely appreciate your post to try to set the record strait. I think outside of temporarily locking the thread, it probably should have been one of the first things you did in order to reduce speculation. I also appreciate the fact that it's been made clear who is ultimately the result of all this. It makes it easier to look at other products without the fear of supporting someone who may not deserve it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## SyNiK4L

miketoasty said:


> Eh, just saying that he is a great DEV and that he will be missed is one thing, but, reading things like "Why even own this phone without him?!?!" is getting close. I appreciate as much as anyone the work he has done for us, and if it wasn't for these DEV's our phones would be almost on the same level as the iPhone (I said ALMOST) but there are tons of other DEV's out there that work really hard and push out great stuff. I am sorry for you that you no longer have a ROM that is updated daily but trust me, there are much more important things in the world than waking up and installing an update that adds a new boot animation or something like that.
> 
> Not trying to be an tushy, but if this man is gone we all need to get over it, no amount of whining/finding the culprit/sacrificing a goat, is going to bring him back. If he comes back it will be because he loves what he does.


and also....thank you sir.....you are correct. I dont understand why everyones on this OMG hes gone. I may as well return my phone trip. There are over skilled devs out there...This is probably the most development we've seen for 1 phone EVER. Its crazy how many different skilled devs are working on this thing. The world is not coming to an end guys...like he said a rom doesnt have to be updated everyday for it to be a good rom. And hell soon enough everyone will have Cyanogen 9 nightlies to supply to our addiction to crack flashing lol.


----------



## mojonation1487

SyNiK4L said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...-recent-events/
> 
> You two please read this.....you guys have no idea what your talking about....and this thread just continues to piss me off more and more....
> 
> Also nocoast reported the post bofore he posted those accusations. We didnt even have time to investigate it before he went to town on the thread. So all we could do is what we did....we deleted all the drama posts INCLUDING his accusations all at the same time....so before you start posting more banter and stuff you have no clue about...think about the fact that the mods that "deleted so it looked like he was in the right." are reading what your saying....and on that note....it wasnt just mods handling it...it was ADMINS including myself
> i was one of the ones deleting posts and I can tell you first hand that we did not take sides at all....honestly i dont know how much of nocoast claims are true or false so mustang and i cleaned up EVERYTHING. We left no posts from either side....so that drama didnt continue.


I'm just curious why nocoast wasn't banned for his continuous offenses...


----------



## TerrierB

COME BACK DT!!!
I'M GOING THROUGH FLASH WITHDRAWAL!!!!

What am I supposed to do at work now....Actual "work"?


----------



## SyNiK4L

tourplayer said:


> I definitely appreciate your post to try to set the record strait. I think outside of temporarily locking the thread, it probably should have been one of the first things you did in order to reduce speculation. I also appreciate the fact that it's been made clear who is ultimately the result of all this. It makes it easier to look at other products without the fear of supporting someone who may not deserve it. Thanks for the post.


Thanks man and no problem. Ya we just hate to lock posts because then the people that really want to keep chatting on topic....cant..so we use that as a last resort


----------



## akellar

mojonation1487 said:


> I'm just curious why nocoast wasn't banned for his continuous offenses...


There are those of us who wonder why you haven't. Drop it and move on man.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L

mojonation1487 said:


> I'm just curious why nocoast wasn't banned for his continuous offenses...


Well there is 2 sides to every story. And I cant say anything 1 way or another....


----------



## miketoasty

Also, everyone please stop blaming the mod's. We have probably the most chill mod's here compared to all the other site's out there, which is why we came here. The more we blame the mod's the more this turns into XDA and soon they will have to initiate some operation and be like a tyranny that rules over the site. In the end the mod's have phones like us, flash ROM's like us, and enjoy seeing updates like us, they just want to keep the peace and make sure things don't get too out of hand. They may delete posts to get things back on track but in the end there is only so much they can do. Give them a break.


----------



## mojonation1487

akellar said:


> There are those of us who wonder why you haven't. Drop it and move on man.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


lol you mad?


----------



## blaineevans

It sucks that a single dev left the community and now development on this phone has to stop..

ohwait.

I hate to say it like that.. but really? Man up, and handle accusations accordingly. This is the internet, and these aren't rape charges.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

miketoasty said:


> Also, everyone please stop blaming the mod's. We have probably the most chill mod's here compared to all the other site's out there, which is why we came here. The more we blame the mod's the more this turns into XDA and soon they will have to initiate some operation and be like a tyranny that rules over the site. In the end the mod's have phones like us, flash ROM's like us, and enjoy seeing updates like us, they just want to keep the peace and make sure things don't get too out of hand. They may delete posts to get things back on track but in the end there is only so much they can do. Give them a break.


PREACH!!!







^^^ This is exactly what i'm trying to get at.


----------



## mojonation1487

SyNiK4L said:


> Well there is 2 sides to every story. And I cant say anything 1 way or another....


while I agree, and we don't know everything, the manner in which he handled it is pretty clear cut. I would have thought that his trolling of threads would be enough of a ban since the banhammer has been threatened and utilized for the same reason. This will be my last post on the topic. Probably last post ever on here. Best of luck to rootzwiki. It's always nice to have a nice repo of android cookery.


----------



## 2defmouze

Here, the admins put together something that everyone should have a look at, linking it here because I think many might not find it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14749-lets-have-a-little-chat-about-recent-events/


----------



## miketoasty

mojonation1487 said:


> while I agree, and we don't know everything, the manner in which he handled it is pretty clear cut. I would have thought that his trolling of threads would be enough of a ban since the banhammer has been threatened and utilized for the same reason. This will be my last post on the topic. Probably last post ever on here. Best of luck to rootzwiki. It's always nice to have a nice repo of android cookery.


Have fun wherever you go, but I guarantee you won't have a community like we have here, this is damn near like a family to me and has been since the site started.


----------



## mojonation1487

SyNiK4L said:


> PREACH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This is exactly what i'm trying to get at.


okay this is my last post probably. Just want to say your sig is amazing.


----------



## skynet11

SyNiK4L said:


> PREACH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This is exactly what i'm trying to get at.


1337 sig!








Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11

Edit: double post - sorry









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sebastaloha

I gotta say I loved DT's roms and have been using them since day 1 of the GNex.....but if u run "winner00's CM9Kang"....its exactly the same as Axiom. I also tried AOKP and its got its own thing going, I didn't care for it. But Axiom and the straight CM9Kang from winner00 are nearly indiscernable.


----------



## sfreemanoh

DT, I'm sorry to hear about whatever crap went down yesterday (and I'm especially pissed because I wanted to upgrade to the latest Axiom today, and now I'm SOL). Your ROM's been great to me since I started using it a couple days after I got my GNex, and I really appreciate all the work you did getting the ROM out there, and getting updates out insanely fast to add new features, fix bugs, etc etc. You'll be missed!


----------



## Brenardo

mojonation1487 said:


> I'm just curious why nocoast wasn't banned for his continuous offenses...


Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## jblade

sebastaloha said:


> I gotta say I loved DT's roms and have been using them since day 1 of the GNex.....but if u run "winner00's CM9Kang"....its exactly the same as Axiom. I also tried AOKP and its got its own thing going, I didn't care for it. But Axiom and the straight CM9Kang from winner00 are nearly indiscernable.


So what ? He gave credit where it was due. He made his own modifications on it.

Development is still very new on this phone and therefore a lot of the major modifications which cause branches in code have not surfaced. Obviously the most basic and foundation of the ROMS based of similar code would be similar.


----------



## Brenardo

Nocoast was also an ish stirrer on XDA 1.0.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## fillyo

Funny thing it that all his roms seemed to be imcomplete and had more issues than Time magazine, never once wasted my time on my Thunderbolt.


----------



## dickenam

miketoasty said:


> Also, everyone please stop blaming the mod's. We have probably the most chill mod's here compared to all the other site's out there, which is why we came here. The more we blame the mod's the more this turns into XDA and soon they will have to initiate some operation and be like a tyranny that rules over the site. In the end the mod's have phones like us, flash ROM's like us, and enjoy seeing updates like us, they just want to keep the peace and make sure things don't get too out of hand. They may delete posts to get things back on track but in the end there is only so much they can do. Give them a break.


Truth, I'm only here bc I want to ensure everyone has a great experience on this site. Period.


----------



## trilandun

fillyo said:


> Funny thing it that all his roms seemed to be imcomplete and had more issues than Time magazine, never once wasted my time on my Thunderbolt.


THANKS TROLL!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Dizzzy said:


> No, not worship. This is what respect looks like. It's what happens when people appreciate what someone may have done for them.


What has he done for you? I mean this genuinely, because I saw this exact situation happen on XDA when mik ran off after some flaming.

Look, I respect what all these guys do, and I've donated to a number of them (including the much maligned Liquid team), but... it's a phone. And they're giving us candy and toys for it. It's not like DT, or any other dev, is out there making software that saves lives and helps our phones find missing children.

These guys work their asses off and that is AWESOME, again it's why I'm happy to toss money to 'em when I have it handy, but let's not go and act like there's anything more going on than there is.


----------



## skynet11

fillyo said:


> Funny thing it that all his roms seemed to be imcomplete and had more issues than Time magazine, never once wasted my time on my Thunderbolt.


Trolololol!









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## JMAC45

Fe, Fi, Fo,Fum think I smell a jealous sea lawyer (dev) at the root of this mess. Some are builders like DTh3ory others not so much. I hope DT comes back and releases 2.5 soon!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So do I. I always thought it was cool that th3ory was a damn institution on the Thunderbolt. There was a whole forum devoted to the sixty variants of the ROM. Never used 'em myself, but appreciated that it was there.


----------



## HIcycles

bummed...


----------



## Justifi

miketoasty said:


> Eh, just saying that he is a great DEV and that he will be missed is one thing, but, reading things like "Why even own this phone without him?!?!" is getting close. I appreciate as much as anyone the work he has done for us, and if it wasn't for these DEV's our phones would be almost on the same level as the iPhone (I said ALMOST) but there are tons of other DEV's out there that work really hard and push out great stuff. I am sorry for you that you no longer have a ROM that is updated daily but trust me, there are much more important things in the world than waking up and installing an update that adds a new boot animation or something like that.
> 
> Not trying to be an tushy, but if this man is gone we all need to get over it, no amount of whining/finding the culprit/sacrificing a goat, is going to bring him back. If he comes back it will be because he loves what he does.


Come on now! It's understood that the person who made the comment about why own the phone is dramatizing his/her appreciation of DT's work.

I don't know about you, but I hope to one day do anything, that so many people appreciate. Don't take this literally. The amount of people that show up to a funeral is often indicative of the impact they had on people's lives.

To suggest that people don't understand that creating a rom isn't worthy of of a Noble peace prize is patronizing. This is a forum about what is a hobby for most. People get passionate about sports, hobbies, music etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir

^^ Ditto


----------



## SyNiK4L

yes everyone please do take a second to read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14749-lets-have-a-little-chat-about-recent-events/


----------



## miketoasty

Justifi said:


> Come on now! It's understood that the person who made the comment about why own the phone is dramatizing his/her appreciation of DT's work.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I hope to one day do anything, that so many people appreciate. Don't take this literally. The amount of people that show up to a funeral is often indicative of the impact they had on people's lives.
> 
> To suggest that people don't understand that creating a rom isn't worthy of of a Noble peace prize is patronizing. This is a forum about what is a hobby for most. People get passionate about sports, hobbies, music etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


We are talking about a ROM on a phone correct? Just making sure as it seems that you are taking this way too far. As I said, I appreciate what he has done, but we all need to move on.


----------



## dajmanjt

Well speaking for myself I've tried everyone elses roms and none run as good as axiom. DT has never been disrespectful or been anything but a classy dev and friend. So to the people that accused and drove him away you should gfy. As to root wiki in general your site is my favorite place for roms and android development in general but having to deal with the same drama that made me despise xda is quite sad. I hope dt starts releasing roms separate from any site to save me the grief that comes with self delusional idiots making it hard on the honest devs to give back to the community....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dajmanjt

SyNiK4L said:


> yes everyone please do take a second to read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14749-lets-have-a-little-chat-about-recent-events/


 Already read it. Explains what i already knew. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brenardo

You know the way out....

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account

Lol same thing happened on xda. And dt just up and left the bionic users after we all donated. Seems he just has a short attention span. Oh well there are plenty of devs out there. At least you guys have a nice unlocked developer device and plenty of options









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Brenardo

This is nothing like what happened with The bionic

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## dgraphics2009

Seriously then everyone needs to move on. He's made his peace with the world and we all hate for him to go but the world continues. If he doesn't see that he has support and a strong following and would like to continue with his project, then cest la vie. He's taken all of his communication down so that's not on us. He left his forum topic we didn't leave him so that's why I am angry and have come to the point of moving on with someone that will stand strong in the pocket against allegations and stupid innuendos. This community is too large to allow some crazed person to get under your skin.

My question now is which ROM are you moving to because if this doesn't get any updates, it's not worth having agreed?


----------



## Fatsix

http://rootzwiki.com...open-sourcehot/

My current replacement.


----------



## Mustang302LX

dgraphics2009 said:


> Seriously then everyone needs to move on. He's made his peace with the world and we all hate for him to go but the world continues. If he doesn't see that he has support and a strong following and would like to continue with his project, then cest la vie. He's taken all of his communication down so that's not on us. He left his forum topic we didn't leave him so that's why I am angry and have come to the point of moving on with someone that will stand strong in the pocket against allegations and stupid innuendos. This community is too large to allow some crazed person to get under your skin.
> 
> My question now is which ROM are you moving to because if this doesn't get any updates, it's not worth having agreed?


I'd say try AOKP or RootzBoat. I've used both and currently been on AOKP for 2 weeks and have had 5 updates since I got on there. TONS of customizations. RootzBoat is also great with features as well.


----------



## nhat

miketoasty said:


> We are talking about a ROM on a phone correct? Just making sure as it seems that you are taking this way too far. As I said, I appreciate what he has done, but we all need to move on.


some people get entirely too emo over inconsequential matters.


----------



## mdbowman

dgraphics2009 said:


> Seriously then everyone needs to move on. He's made his peace with the world and we all hate for him to go but the world continues. If he doesn't see that he has support and a strong following and would like to continue with his project, then cest la vie. He's taken all of his communication down so that's not on us. He left his forum topic we didn't leave him so that's why I am angry and have come to the point of moving on with someone that will stand strong in the pocket against allegations and stupid innuendos. This community is too large to allow some crazed person to get under your skin.
> 
> My question now is which ROM are you moving to because if this doesn't get any updates, it's not worth having agreed?


2.4 rocks, but I agree in that to satisfy my flashing addiction I'm going to eventually have to flash something else, plus updates from google will eventually come out and we'll want to get updated eventually... anyways I think most people are moving over to AOKP (Roman's rom) but there's some interest in this new one that popped up after DT left (coincidence?) called Codename Android. I don't usually trust a first time poster with a rom, but people are raving about it.


----------



## dlnp22

foo said:


> ^Too late now..doesn't matter


Uh, yes it does.

I wanted to know.

Thanks to the gentleman who filled me in via PM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat

jblade said:


> AOKP Notification is absolutely disgusting from a design perspective


huh? it looks like any other roms notifications lol


----------



## dgraphics2009

Thanks again for the responses. We can't hope and change the DT back into the community but we can support others that are trying to make things work for the better. If DT shows back up then I am sure people will welcome him with open arms but until then, we must move on!


----------



## SyNiK4L

Im merging these 2 threads....we dont need more and more talk about this...so lets all be done with what happened and just stick to the future now...i dont mind yall talking about what you guys like for new roms but to calm things down lets stay off the old topic. Sound good?


----------



## SpinningHook

"Loud noises!"


----------



## SyNiK4L

SpinningHook said:


> "Loud noises!"


I LOVE LAMP


----------



## LoserBaby

I loved his ROM's and used them on the Bionic exclusevly and now on the Gnex! I really appreciated his development and constant strive to improve his roms! This is my bid to try and encourage him to come back! All who agree post in this thread.


----------



## evilmunkeh

I agree but this is a Development thread. You posted in the wrong place.


----------



## LoserBaby

Oops this was ment to be in one more level up in the CDMA Gnex thread. My bad! Can a Moderator please move this up a level to the CDMA Gnex Forum?


----------



## jeremycase00

Seems like he pulled a Cartmen from south park Screw you guys I'm going home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L

LoserBaby said:


> Oops this was ment to be in one more level up in the CDMA Gnex thread. My bad! Can a Moderator please move this up a level to the CDMA Gnex Forum?


banned !!!!! LOL

/troll


----------



## skynet11

SyNiK4L said:


> Im merging these 2 threads....we dont need more and more talk about this...so lets all be done with what happened and just stick to the future now...i dont mind yall talking about what you guys like for new roms but to calm things down lets stay off the old topic. Sound good?


About that 1337 sig...









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## nocoast

dgraphics2009 said:


> Seriously then everyone needs to move on. He's made his peace with the world and we all hate for him to go but the world continues. If he doesn't see that he has support and a strong following and would like to continue with his project, then cest la vie. He's taken all of his communication down so that's not on us. He left his forum topic we didn't leave him so that's why I am angry and have come to the point of moving on with someone that will stand strong in the pocket against allegations and stupid innuendos. This community is too large to allow some crazed person to get under your skin.
> 
> My question now is which ROM are you moving to because if this doesn't get any updates, it's not worth having agreed?


This is the truth though!


----------



## SyNiK4L

skynet11 said:


> About that 1337 sig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


LOL sooooooooo 1337


----------



## wil318466

Thanks for everything DT.

-Wil


----------



## mfish123

reverepats said:


> Guy lemme tell ya. I've been running Zygot/Axiom since I got my GN. Literally. Think I tried maybe 2 others. But Romano's AOKP with Franco's kernel has been kicking tushy since last night. I'd say five it a shot. I'm actuallt gonna make my battery MODs compatible for it tomorrow. But its been great. Pretty fast updates from him as well (so it seems).....my 2cents
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm sad to see DT go too. Are you going to make an AOKP battery mood that is the same as axiom 2.4 where it had the alternating animation while charging?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad

Grabbed the Axi0m v2.4 ROM minutes before he packed up camp and took the site down. It's been a great ROM so far! I wish DT would come back as Axi0m and I were just getting to know each other







By the way I would really like to grab his wallpaper images. Does anyone have the files?


----------



## pdc419

I hope e comes back. If he was Jay-Z he'd just be more motivated by all tha haters. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak

I liked his ROMS. I would like him to come back. We <3 DT


----------



## wil318466

One last comment - if people don't like the way "credits" care given or whatever, then maybe as a community they should seriously think about not giving them anymore. In the end, it only hurts one group - the end user, NOT the devs.

Think about it : the devs may get mad at each other and one may leave, but that one person leaving may very well hurt hundreds of users who use their ROM. What good is it then?

If we're going to have an "open" community, then leave it at that. Expand and improve on each other's ideas. The users should be the ones showing who they like the most by installing and using their roms.


----------



## jlambeth1

Hey DT, just checked in and saw that you finally got fed up with the BS that comes along with some members of the Android community and decided to stop making ROMS for the public. I just wanted to say that I appreciate everything that you offered for us to consume to satisfy our needs to make our phones the most awesome ones out there. I used your ROMs on my tbolt and on my GN. They all kicked tushy and your work will be missed. You handled all questions with professionalism that I could not have managed given the stupidity that came along with some of them. I always wanted to donate but a divorce has wiped out any disposable income that I used to have. It sucks that some devs out there don't understand the meaning of open and get all butthurt over this stuff. Again, loved your work and it will be missed.


----------



## Griz054

TEK112 said:


> Your 1.0 kernel is way better than my 0.0 kernel. So, I can't complain.


+1 Folks need to remember that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona

pdc419 said:


> I hope e comes back. If he was Jay-Z he'd just be more motivated by all tha haters.


DroidTh3ory, here's how they gon' come at you, with silly Android feuds, trying to distract you


----------



## CyDetrakD

akellar said:


> Wow, ignorance is bliss huh? There are multiple devs as talented or more so. This isn't a shot at DT at all, the guy said as much in his manifesto. You guys are hurt, I get it. But you really need to stop acting like he was the only dev of quality here. Check aokp, or gummy, or cm9. All have the same/similar features of axiom and quality devs to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've checked out all those previously mentioned and to be honest they were like the Toyota's of roms when Axiom is like the Lexus of roms. No rom has the battery life for a person who is on their phone for hours compared to Axiom. The features of other roms might be similar but with DT's rom I didn't have to be concerned about having a spare battery with me due to the way I use my phone.


----------



## drozek

COME BACK!


----------



## 2defmouze

CyDetrakD said:


> I've checked out all those previously mentioned and to be honest they were like the Toyota's of roms when Axiom is like the Lexus of roms. No rom has the battery life for a person who is on their phone for hours compared to Axiom. The features of other roms might be similar but with DT's rom I didn't have to be concerned about having a spare battery with me due to the way I use my phone.


I've decided on Codename Anroid to be my next: http://rootzwiki.com...open-sourcehot/

And by the looks of the OP and reading through the thread, seeing reviews, I'm not even waiting... I'll be flashing later this afternoon. Very excited about it actually. Like I said earlier, plenty of us DT loyalists, take this as an opportunity to try out some work of the other amazing devs working on this phone


----------



## Redflea

So much angst here...devs come and go, for both innocuous and more complicated reasons, just how it is. Donating doesn't mean the dev owes you anything, it means you like his work and want to thank him.

All of these ROMs are much more alike than the devs or we would like to admit, and it is still so early with this phone, more variety and options are on the way. This is a loss for the community, but it's not the end of great ROMs for the Nexus.

Let the mods and the devs work out any issues privately, this public thrashing and name calling doesn't help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

SyNiK4L said:


> LOL sooooooooo 1337


I demand this thread gets pinned and renamed "That thread for emos........ and flame wars."

Also, pedobear.
That is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken

TEK112 said:


> Your 1.0 kernel is way better than my 0.0 kernel. So, I can't complain.


Amen. If you can't do better yourself, quite whining.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman419

DT has always been a very helpful Developer. I hate to see things like this happen to the Good Guys! I hope that he does come back to the game, but I also know that he needs to do what is best for him at this point. I wish him nothing but the best and Thank him for what he has given to the community.


----------



## wideopn11

SOB...


----------



## jspradling7

I don't know what happened and I didn't know you left until right now. I've been running Zygote and Axiom nearly as long as I've had the phone. Great stuff and I hope you come back. I tried to get 2.4 last night but couldn't. If you don't come back please accept my thanks for building a great ROM and making my phone better than when I bought it.
.


----------



## ugapug

If he doesn't come back, THE TERRORISTS WIN!


----------



## nadebac

anyone know of another ROM or mod with a similar exchange hack?


----------



## TEK112

nadebac said:


> anyone know of another ROM or mod with a similar exchange hack?


I am using enhanced email with great success. A few dollars, but well worth it to use any ROM I want.


----------



## damird1984

DT, hope to see you back one day... there is a reason why you ROM had the greatest following on rootzwiki... I tried others, but always came back to AXIOM...


----------



## Teksu

I called up Verizon and Female doged about DT leaving us...

they gave me 6 months of half priced data to console me... o_0


----------



## TemplesOfSyrinx

coynea said:


> I feel like the beetles just broke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not that I was alive then... but I imagine this is what it felt like.)


It's The Beatles, not beetles...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Moved to general as there is no more development for this.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Please use this thread for all talk involving this ROM or it's developer DroidTh3ory. No need for multiple posts on the same topic.


----------



## winner00

sebastaloha said:


> So what ? He gave credit where it was due. He made his own modifications on it.
> 
> Development is still very new on this phone and therefore a lot of the major modifications which cause branches in code have not surfaced. Obviously the most basic and foundation of the ROMS based of similar code would be similar.


My CM9 Kang and Axiom are not exactly the same. From what I understand he used stock 4.0.3 source and pulled stuff from cm and other roms and made his own modifications.


----------



## willjohnson

Redflea said:


> So much angst here...devs come and go, for both innocuous and more complicated reasons, just how it is. Donating doesn't mean the dev owes you anything, it means you like his work and want to thank him.
> 
> All of these ROMs are much more alike than the devs or we would like to admit, and it is still so early with this phone, more variety and options are on the way. This is a loss for the community, but it's not the end of great ROMs for the Nexus.
> 
> Let the mods and the devs work out any issues privately, this public thrashing and name calling doesn't help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 couldn't have said it better. Good luck with future endeavors DT and thanks for all your good work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gtx1

Maybe it's just me being a teed woker(flip the first letters), but I don't understand why you, DT, cares. If people say their software is open-source, then use it and give credit. If the guy comes back all mad, who gives a shit! He's the one who labeled it open-source, the guy needs to put a disclaimer to not use his software because he wants to be a douche.

But seriously though. Fudge those guys. Who cares, right..?

It is just a hobby, like you said.


----------



## defjae

I'm sticking with the Guns Axiom 2.4 & Franco's Nightly. Best combination out there for me...

I just hope DT is listening and decide to come back.


----------



## nhat

Redflea said:


> All of these ROMs are much more alike than the devs or we would like to admit, and it is still so early with this phone, more variety and options are on the way. This is a loss for the community, but it's not the end of great ROMs for the Nexus.


i posted the exact same thing and kejar called me an asshole for it


----------



## saikano17

defjae said:


> I'm sticking with the Guns Axiom 2.4 & Franco's Nightly. Best combination out there for me...
> 
> I just hope DT is listening and decide to come back.


+1 I'm usinf exactly same set up. Best for my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen

dgraphics2009 said:


> Seriously then everyone needs to move on. He's made his peace with the world and we all hate for him to go but the world continues. If he doesn't see that he has support and a strong following and would like to continue with his project, then cest la vie. He's taken all of his communication down so that's not on us. He left his forum topic we didn't leave him so that's why I am angry and have come to the point of moving on with someone that will stand strong in the pocket against allegations and stupid innuendos. This community is too large to allow some crazed person to get under your skin.
> 
> My question now is which ROM are you moving to because if this doesn't get any updates, it's not worth having agreed?


If only it were so easy... I agree that people need to move on, but I also understand that people sometimes need closure as part of the "moving on" process.

And I wouldn't say he's "made his peace with the world". He felt that leaving was the better alternative to dealing with the BS. That's not necessarily making peace; that's feeling like something someone does for a hobby isn't worth an intolerable level of drama associated with it.

In this case, few of us, if any, have the full story. So all that leaves is speculation. It's nice that the mods keep demanding everyone "move on", but that there is no indication of what the real problem was, what corrective actions were taken (or threatened), and what has been put in place to prevent such issues from occurring in the future. All this only leads to further speculation. IE: Was he treated unfairly, leading to his decision to leave? Did he leave because he didn't feel the mods were willing to support him? Do the mods have favorites? And as another post suggested, did the mods remove someone's posts to "smooth things over"?

What would have probably been ideal is for a true-to-the-facts synopsis be presented, with a statement about what action was taken (or threatened), and what the future preventative measures will be to preclude similar situations.

This would have provided closure and _enabled_ people to move on, understanding, "Yes, he did this, which was wrong according to our policy on XYZ, which led to the staff threatening him with this action, and he responded by choosing to leave." No more speculation, no more wondering what happened, and the ability to make a clean break and focus on whatever else is available out there.

I understand that none of this is required by the mods, I'm just talking from a leadership and management professional's perspective. Just my two pence...

~Rye


----------



## GotSka81

Sooooo...I was going to post this in the thread regarding yesterday and while I was typing it got locked. I spent a decent amount of time on it, and felt inclined to post it SOMEWHERE...here seemed to be the best place.

"


sophware said:


> Didn't SyNiK4L, in the OP here, specifically refrain from saying DT did anything against the rules? DT chose on his own to seclude himself from the drama and accusations here.


My 2 cents (not that anyone asked for it, but here goes...):

While I respect that those who run this site have a MAJOR task to handle, I think that perhaps the ball was dropped in some ways. I am in no way saying that the mods (for whom we should all be eternally grateful for running a site for our enjoyment) are entirely to blame for what conspired, but it appears perhaps "we aren't choosing sides" isn't a proper answer to the situation. I don't claim to have all the facts, but I've done plenty of reading and made my own assessments on the situation, and it seems that it was clear to at least a few mods that a flame war was being started by an individual and was warned to stop said accusations/flaming. I can't be certain as to what happened after that, as the offender's posts were deleted before I had to chance to read any of them, but if a warning was rendered to a user, and said user's actions have now appeared to push a well respected dev to leave the site, then some sort of judgement must be made with the information on hand. Simply deleting everything and washing your hands of the situation does not do anyone any good. Most decisions of this nature are not black and white, and to turn a blind eye to it rather than make a decision does not work in the best interest of the community.

I'm rambling, and perhaps I will be warned or banned for voicing my opinion on the matter, but I felt it necessary to add my thoughts to the discussion with the hopes of sparking discussion on the subject. Who is to blame? It's impossible to know for sure, and I certainly give DT his share of responsibility for taking the extreme action he took (once again based on what I know of the situation...it's possible that there are other factors, but I am unable to find them). In summary, I would suggest that perhaps saying "we aren't going to choose sides because we don't want to offend anyone" is the easy way of shirking responsibility to make a decision and apply discipline accordingly.

Once again, I am grateful to the mods and staff at RW for giving us a place to discuss our common love for android. Without them the site would not exist, and I've found myself coming here first for my ROM info and the like...so clearly there's something good there (at least for me, heh)."

As an addition to my original post, I must say it's slightly annoying to see mods locking threads because they simply do not want to talk about something anymore that they may not agree with. I'm just a little Joe Nobody, so I'm sure I make no difference, but I would hate to see this site down that slippery slope of a dictatorship-style moderation.


----------



## GotSka81

This, thank you.



Ryezen said:


> If only it were so easy... I agree that people need to move on, but I also understand that people sometimes need closure as part of the "moving on" process.
> 
> And I wouldn't say he's "made his peace with the world". He felt that leaving was the better alternative to dealing with the BS. That's not necessarily making peace; that's feeling like something someone does for a hobby isn't worth an intolerable level of drama associated with it.
> 
> In this case, few of us, if any, have the full story. So all that leaves is speculation. It's nice that the mods keep demanding everyone "move on", but that there is no indication of what the real problem was, what corrective actions were taken (or threatened), and what has been put in place to prevent such issues from occurring in the future. All this only leads to further speculation. IE: Was he treated unfairly, leading to his decision to leave? Did he leave because he didn't feel the mods were willing to support him? Do the mods have favorites? And as another post suggested, did the mods remove someone's posts to "smooth things over"?
> 
> What would have probably been ideal is for a true-to-the-facts synopsis be presented, with a statement about what action was taken (or threatened), and what the future preventative measures will be to preclude similar situations.
> 
> This would have provided closure and _enabled_ people to move on, understanding, "Yes, he did this, which was wrong according to our policy on XYZ, which led to the staff threatening him with this action, and he responded by choosing to leave." No more speculation, no more wondering what happened, and the ability to make a clean break and focus on whatever else is available out there.
> 
> I understand that none of this is required by the mods, I'm just talking from a leadership and management professional's perspective. Just my two pence...
> 
> ~Rye


----------



## BalinorTx

DT
Thanks dude. You made it fun for many of us to install your new ROMs and even try new Kernels from the community. I appreciate the work you have shared, the thrill to see what was new, and a smooth ROM for the GNex.

Sorry for the situation, and sadden that it led to this. Until Next time... I will be seeking out new ROMs but for now I will keep Axi0m on my phone a bit longer ... it will be hard to find another









Cheers.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Ryezen said:


> Sooooo...I was going to post this in the thread regarding yesterday and while I was typing it got locked. I spent a decent amount of time on it, and felt inclined to post it SOMEWHERE...here seemed to be the best place.
> 
> "
> 
> My 2 cents (not that anyone asked for it, but here goes...):
> 
> While I respect that those who run this site have a MAJOR task to handle, I think that perhaps the ball was dropped in some ways. I am in no way saying that the mods (for whom we should all be eternally grateful for running a site for our enjoyment) are entirely to blame for what conspired, but it appears perhaps "we aren't choosing sides" isn't a proper answer to the situation. I don't claim to have all the facts, but I've done plenty of reading and made my own assessments on the situation, and it seems that it was clear to at least a few mods that a flame war was being started by an individual and was warned to stop said accusations/flaming. I can't be certain as to what happened after that, as the offender's posts were deleted before I had to chance to read any of them, but if a warning was rendered to a user, and said user's actions have now appeared to push a well respected dev to leave the site, then some sort of judgement must be made with the information on hand. Simply deleting everything and washing your hands of the situation does not do anyone any good. Most decisions of this nature are not black and white, and to turn a blind eye to it rather than make a decision does not work in the best interest of the community.
> 
> I'm rambling, and perhaps I will be warned or banned for voicing my opinion on the matter, but I felt it necessary to add my thoughts to the discussion with the hopes of sparking discussion on the subject. Who is to blame? It's impossible to know for sure, and I certainly give DT his share of responsibility for taking the extreme action he took (once again based on what I know of the situation...it's possible that there are other factors, but I am unable to find them). In summary, I would suggest that perhaps saying "we aren't going to choose sides because we don't want to offend anyone" is the easy way of shirking responsibility to make a decision and apply discipline accordingly.
> 
> Once again, I am grateful to the mods and staff at RW for giving us a place to discuss our common love for android. Without them the site would not exist, and I've found myself coming here first for my ROM info and the like...so clearly there's something good there (at least for me, heh)."
> 
> As an addition to my original post, I must say it's slightly annoying to see mods locking threads because they simply do not want to talk about something anymore that they may not agree with. I'm just a little Joe Nobody, so I'm sure I make no difference, but I would hate to see this site down that slippery slope of a dictatorship-style moderation.


When i said we're not taking sides i meant we're not taking sides. We haven't done anything to either party and don't plan on it. Things we're blown out of proportion. While things could have been handled better by everyone, we are where we are. And other than DT leaving. Nothing has changed. I locked the thread you were typing in because it was really supposed to be for explaining what happened, to a degree. So people could chill out and have some kind of closure. And finally let this die. After leaving it open today while at work today, i realized that, that was not possible and that it would just continue to be an off-topic and augmentative thread. So i closed it. This thread will be left open. This entire sub-forum has turned into nothing but arguments and accusations. I figured that maybe making a thread about why things happened the way they did would help some but apparently not. So ya'll can take it how ya'll want to.

I know yall want him to come back....but if he sees yall sitting here arguing and making accusations about what happened and why. Then why would he come back?

This is the last thing im going to say on the matter. From here on out. Ya'll can argue about it all amongst yourselves. I'm done with it.


----------



## greenlantan

Nevermind. Found one


----------



## GotSka81

SyNiK4L said:


> He didnt do anything wrong rules wise. and nothing was said to him on that kinda level. So that was not the issue. What the COMPLETE actual issue behind him leaving is?....you would have to ask him.
> 
> When i said we're not taking sides i meant we're not taking sides. We haven't done anything to either party and don't plan on it. Things we're blown out of proportion. While things could have been handled better by everyone, we are where we are. And other than DT leaving. Nothing has changed. I locked the thread you were typing in because it was really supposed to be for explaining what happened, to a degree. So people could chill out and have some kind of closure. And finally let this die. After leaving it open today while at work today, i realized that, that was not possible and that it would just continue to be an off-topic and augmentative thread. So i closed it. This thread will be left open. This entire sub-forum has turned into nothing but arguments and accusations. I figured that maybe making a thread about why things happened the way they did would help some but apparently not. So ya'll can take it how ya'll want to.
> 
> I know yall want him to come back....but if he sees yall sitting here arguing and making accusations about what happened and why. Then why would he come back?
> 
> This is the last thing im going to say on the matter. From here on out. Ya'll can argue about it all amongst yourselves. I'm done with it.


I believe this attitude is what Rye (and I) was speaking about. How does one encourage the community to flourish and "move on" when crappy situations such as this taken care of by simply brushing them under the rug? Why would DT come back? I can't speculate on his motivations, but if it were me I would come back to set the record straight and let the fans of his ROM know what happened. I would challenge you to ask yourself the same thing...why would DT come back to a forum that allows harassment of it's devs to go ultimately unchecked? Once again, I might be entirely off base with my opinions, but these are the opinions I've formed based on what I've seen and read.

*start opinion you will continue to not care about* I'm a new user to this community, but not a new android fanatic by any means. I have to express my distaste for the way the moderators of this forum simply do not wish to enforce the rules set about for the forum, and when confronted with that issue will not acknowledge that perhaps something should be done about the issue at hand. I'm not the only one who sees it this way, so I know I'm not crazy. I can't force you to think as I do, and your choices are just that, yours...so I would encourage those who are unhappy with the lack of protection for devs who are simply trying to serve the community with their art and hard work to do as I do and reconsider your membership here. Could someone please convince me to stay by showing me that I'm totally wrong on this subject?


----------



## bdubbin

This sucks... came by looking for 2.4 today and got the bad news.

Little shocked, found myself rocking back and forth in the corner of a dark room for a while.

Good Dev, hope to see ya back.


----------



## poontab

GotSka81 said:


> I believe this attitude is what Rye (and I) was speaking about. How does one encourage the community to flourish and "move on" when crappy situations such as this taken care of by simply brushing them under the rug? Why would DT come back? I can't speculate on his motivations, but if it were me I would come back to set the record straight and let the fans of his ROM know what happened. I would challenge you to ask yourself the same thing...why would DT come back to a forum that allows harassment of it's devs to go ultimately unchecked? Once again, I might be entirely off base with my opinions, but these are the opinions I've formed based on what I've seen and read.
> 
> *start opinion you will continue to not care about* I'm a new user to this community, but not a new android fanatic by any means. I have to express my distaste for the way the moderators of this forum simply do not wish to enforce the rules set about for the forum, and when confronted with that issue will not acknowledge that perhaps something should be done about the issue at hand. I'm not the only one who sees it this way, so I know I'm not crazy. I can't force you to think as I do, and your choices are just that, yours...so I would encourage those who are unhappy with the lack of protection for devs who are simply trying to serve the community with their art and hard work to do as I do and reconsider your membership here. Could someone please convince me to stay by showing me that I'm totally wrong on this subject?


You are totally wrong though I will not attempt to convince you. If anyone is confused about something feel free to pm me & I will answer to the best of my ability.

We are done with the drama surrounding this topic but I would like to leave this thread open for member support for the ROM. Though if the uninformed rants continue it will be closed.


----------



## Brenardo

It will not die.... I personally feel like the name of this thread was all but a slap in the face to DT and his followers/supporters.

Much respect should be paid to DT for bringing a buttload of people to this site. I would have never came and bought the app if it were not for following DT.

I am extremely sad and I am pissed he is gone and can honestly say I feel like I have lost a friend. He has helped me and many many others get more knowledgeable on all aspects of flashing and modding in general.

DT took time to explain things that most devs would talk down to you for not knowing. He will be sorely missed and I am not sure his void will be filled anytime soon.

But also Dhacker is MIA too! Dammit! Two birds with one stone, thanks haters thanks!

I am done til something else pisses me off.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## striker1553

Yea, so I finally purchase my first smartphone, the GNEX. I decide to unlock and root it. I load DT's ROM simply becaus it showed the highest user support around to my knowledge anyhow. Thank God I got this rom when I did, it's excellent! I'm fully happy with my phone, and would love to never change it. Sadly, with updates, changes will happen. I just wish I knew more about the DEV community to make more informed decisions and frankly, all this reading gives me a headache. I get enough reading in University without coming onto a message board with a bunch of bullshit to sift through.

People want a copy of DT's final rom rightly so and just like many game communities with 13 year old kids, nobody can make up there minds or come out with straight answers. Grow up, post the final copy, and be done with it.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Brenardo said:


> It will not die.... I personally feel like the name of this thread is all but a slap in the face to DT and his followers/supporters.
> 
> Much respect should be paid to DT for bringing a buttload of people to this site. I would have never came and bought the app if it were not for following DT.
> 
> I am extremely sad and I am pissed he is gone and can honestly say I feel like I have lost a friend. He has helped me and many many others get more knowledgeable on all aspects of flashing and modding in general.
> 
> DT took time to explain things that most devs would talk down to you for not knowing. He will be sorely missed and I am not sure his void will be filled anytime soon.
> 
> But also Dhacker is MIA too! Dammit! Two birds with one stone, thanks haters thanks!
> 
> I am done til something else pisses me off.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Not sure how you got the title as being a slap in the face but I modified it to hopefully not make it seem that way (as it was never meant to be that way).


----------



## 2defmouze

poontab said:


> You are totally wrong though I will not attempt to convince you. If anyone is confused about something feel free to pm me & I will answer to the best of my ability.
> 
> We are done with the drama surrounding this topic but I would like to leave this thread open for member support for the ROM. Though if the uninformed rants continue it will be closed.


I side with the Mods on this... And thank you for keeping the thread open for users to discuss the ROM and connect with each other still.

Some people are going to want to crusade for further answers until their blue in the face but its time to move on, everyone. I'm one of DT's biggest fans and if I can say that, we all can.

Lets all enjoy the rest of what the community has to offer, which is still some pretty great work from some hardworking devs. 









Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nybandit2000

DroidTh3ory,
I would like to thank you for all you have done for us and I totaly support your decisions. I am sad to see you go cause I have not been this excited about trying custom ROMs since i had the original Droid. Now with the GNex i have tried several and Axiom is best suited for my needs and preferences. Maybe someday people will realize that Customizing is all about personal preference and what works for that person and not a contest of who is better.


----------



## GotSka81

2defmouze said:


> I side with the Mods on this... And thank you for keeping the thread open for users to discuss the ROM and connect with each other still.
> 
> Some people are going to want to crusade for further answers until their blue in the face but its time to move on, everyone. I'm one of DT's biggest fans and if I can say that, we all can.
> 
> Lets all enjoy the rest of what the community has to offer, which is still some pretty great work from some hardworking devs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized Galaxy Nexus


I do apologize if I have annoyed any users on this forum, I never meant to do so. I had something on my mind and wished to voice it. Once again, my apologies.

So...

How do we get DT back again?









Or at least let him know that we appreciate him for his work, regardless of what a small negative group may say?


----------



## eckdawg5

It always is a select few that ruin it for everyone. I appreciate all of the hard work Th3ory T3am puts in. I too have only joined this site and bought the app because of them. Their void will not be filled.


----------



## jothen2002

Is there any mirror for 2.4 floating around ...Damn I was waiting for 2.5 and the LTE toggle to be fixed lol....


----------



## wrightperspective

I just wish that we as people in the community were allowed to know both sides of the story. I understand that the staff of RootzWiki had nothing to do with any of this but who were the other Devs that made accusations and what were the accusations? I always saw him give credit to those who produced things he put into his Roms so I am not sure what the issue is. However, we as a community should have the opportunity to judge for ourselves whether or not he was in the right or in the wrong. I know it's a moot point since he is now gone but as people who supported DT, we should be given the whole story. Personally, If I think he was right then those who made the accusations would never get my support. On the other hand, if he was wrong then it would make it easier to understand this whole thing.

I know...nobody owes us anything but we would like a more detailed explanation. I read that other post and it's as generic as an iPhone.


----------



## DroidModderX

WOW.... shaking head in disappointment. I'm glad I was able to run your roms while I could. I hope you will make a resurgence one day soon. You guys were supporting devices when no one else would ie bionic, razr. I have come to love and favor your work. My romming wont be the same. I wish you well in whatever you do next.


----------



## wrightperspective

If I make a post saying that I have 2.4 and will email the dropbox link to anyone who sends me a PM, will my post get deleted? I don't have it but I am thinking about uploading it to my dropbox acct and sharing it. Of course, I will say all credit goes to anyone who did anything on that rom, whether they actually did, think they did or don't remember that they did.


----------



## wot

Hey droidth3ory, I just wanted to say thank you for your putting time and work into Zygot3 and Axi0m. I'm sad to learn you won't be developing your ROMs any further. Good luck with your future projects. I just hope they cross paths with RootzWiki and the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## wrightperspective

I hear a little CrayzeeJoe bird has something. Can you hear the tweet, tweet?


----------



## chino0131

wrightperspective said:


> I just wish that we as people in the community were allowed to know both sides of the story. I understand that the staff of RootzWiki had nothing to do with any of this but who were the other Devs that made accusations and what were the accusations? I always saw him give credit to those who produced things he put into his Roms so I am not sure what the issue is. However, we as a community should have the opportunity to judge for ourselves whether or not he was in the right or in the wrong. I know it's a moot point since he is now gone but as people who supported DT, we should be given the whole story. Personally, If I think he was right then those who made the accusations would never get my support. On the other hand, if he was wrong then it would make it easier to understand this whole thing.
> 
> I know...nobody owes us anything but we would like a more detailed explanation. I read that other post and it's as generic as an iPhone.


That'll never happen. It appears certain mods seem adamant about "stepping to the side" and being done with this sitatuion, unless of course you state your opinion based on facts which are towards a certain member of a team and their behavior. Then your posts get deleted. My most recent post stated nothing controversial but opinion about acceptance of behavior based on ones actual, factual behavior on this site. yet my post was quickly deleted as I'm sure this one will be.


----------



## poontab

chino0131 said:


> That'll never happen. It appears certain mods seem adamant about "stepping to the side" and being done with this sitatuion, unless of course you state your opinion based on facts which are towards a certain member of a team and their behavior. Then your posts get deleted. My most recent post stated nothing controversial but opinion about acceptance of behavior based on ones actual, factual behavior on this site. yet my post was quickly deleted as I'm sure this one will be.


No it won't be deleted. It will be left as a monument to what being uninformed looks like.

Guys this is the last chance. If you want to talk about the ROM that's fine. If you want talk about drama then take it to twitter, Facebook, or elsewhere.


----------



## SyNiK4L

wrightperspective said:


> If I make a post saying that I have 2.4 and will email the dropbox link to anyone who sends me a PM, will my post get deleted? I don't have it but I am thinking about uploading it to my dropbox acct and sharing it. Of course, I will say all credit goes to anyone who did anything on that rom, whether they actually did, think they did or don't remember that they did.


No we'll leave it for now...but if he pms or contacts us and says he wants it pulled...we'll have to hide the post. pm me if you have any questions


----------



## wrightperspective

poontab said:


> No it won't be deleted. It will be left as a monument to what being uninformed looks like.
> 
> Guys this is the last chance. If you want to talk about the ROM that's fine. If you want talk about drama then take it to twitter, Facebook, or elsewhere.


I didn't want to talk about drama, I just wanted to figure out what was going on and there seems to be no clarity anywhere. I don't think it had to do with Rootz - I just wanted info.

Nuff said. Man, I miss what this rom could have eventually become! I wish there was just some way to get DT back .


----------



## wrightperspective

IF DT doesn't come back, anyone have another good recommendation for a Rom? I am thinking GummyNex...any thoughts? I liked Axiom because I could just flash the rom instead of having to flash gapps separately.


----------



## zerocool79346

wrightperspective said:


> IF DT doesn't come back, anyone have another good recommendation for a Rom? I am thinking GummyNex...any thoughts? I liked Axiom because I could just flash the rom instead of having to flash gapps separately.


GummyNex is solid. So is the new Common ROM. Its a wash between the two as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SyNiK4L

wrightperspective said:


> IF DT doesn't come back, anyone have another good recommendation for a Rom? I am thinking GummyNex...any thoughts? I liked Axiom because I could just flash the rom instead of having to flash gapps separately.


Well you will have to flash gapps seperately...but iv been loving romans rom. Great features..fast and he updates frequently as well.

Also on a side note. Birdman has DT on gchat. I talked to him today and he said he would contact him to see if theres anything we can do to see if he wanted to come back...even if it is after some time.


----------



## wrightperspective

SyNiK4L said:


> Well you will have to flash gapps seperately...but iv been loving romans rom. Great features..fast and he updates frequently as well.
> 
> Also on a side note. Birdman has DT on gchat. I talked to him today and he said he would contact him to see if theres anything we can do to see if he wanted to come back...even if it is after some time.


THAT WOULD BE SWEET!


----------



## SyNiK4L

wrightperspective said:


> THAT WOULD BE SWEET!


I dont wanna get everyones hopes up...but atleast its worth a try....


----------



## FormeriPhoney

zerocool79346 said:


> GummyNex is solid. So is the new Common ROM. Its a wash between the two as far as I'm concerned.


I take it you guys havent run P3's Tranquil v5.4. It pretty much blows everything out of the water


----------



## dlnp22

dajmanjt said:


> . I hope dt starts releasing roms separate from any site to save me the grief that comes with self delusional idiots making it hard on the honest devs to give back to the community....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


THIS x 1,000,000


----------



## chino0131

poontab said:


> IF DT doesn't come back, anyone have another good recommendation for a Rom? I am thinking GummyNex...any thoughts? I liked Axiom because I could just flash the rom instead of having to flash gapps separately.


At this point, I'd recommend codenameandroid. Not sure why you have any issue flashing gapps separate, but everything runs great. Wipe as usual, flash rom, flash gapps, let apps reinstall and settle, reboot and youre good to go. Seems to be running great for me as well as others. Tons of customizations, runs smooth...have no complaints so far. I personally love the Tablet transitions. I did switch my kernel to imoseyons 1.5.1exp1 however. Seems to run better for me.

If you're adamant about not flashing gapps, I'd recommend AOKP.


----------



## 2defmouze

Just about every other ROM out there you need to flash GAPPs separately, so get used to it









It's because of Google's policy, they don't want their apps pre-baked in ROMs. DT's response to this was something along the lines of "If Google sends me a cease and desist, I'll stop, but until then I'm keeping them integrated in."

So yeah, just adjust to flashing them right after the ROM, its hardly a "major" extra step, lol


----------



## svan71

Why quit if you did nothing wrong? I'm sorry but that seems odd to me. fudge what other people say when your right you don't walk away, if you do the assholes will run the world.


----------



## wera750

Dt has killed his gchat for a while

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

svan71 said:


> Why quit if you did nothing wrong? I'm sorry but that seems odd to me. fudge what other people say when your right you don't walk away, if you do the assholes will run the world.


Not to add anything more to this... but here's my take on it, briefly: This is a hobby, and a hobby meant to be fun. The second you have to have your credibility attacked or called into question, and should have to "defend" yourself, even if your in the right, just makes the hobby no more fun. It makes sense to me. We're all sorry to see DT choose to leave, but it was entirely his choice, and one that I think we can all understand from that perspective, even if we're not personally thrilled with his decision.

There is absolutely, positively, 100% NOTHING to gain from continuing the discussion/arguing/bickering any further. The mods and admins will justifiably feel that the thread has to go... while for now they have left it here for us to keep connected, discuss this ROM and other ROMs... lets stay on topic in that regard.

There's a lot of bits and pieces of details of what happened, read up on it yourself if you MUST, but lets all agree that its time to act like grown ups and just find better ways to spend out leisure time, like trying out some new ROMs









Plus, if anyone wants to PM me because you don't have any idea what happened and just need an explanation and don't know how to search (lol).. I will be happy to discuss it with anyone in private as I have a pretty good grasp of it. But in all seriousness... forward steps folks!


----------



## rexdog1888

OK so liquid's(or really jdk's) thread is now locked too. I really wish I knew exactly what had happened. I only caught the end of what was happening(there were only quotes of the original post and I was on my phone so I didn't see who posted the original). In jdk's and DT's threads there was other mentions of what had happened so I have a pretty good idea of what happened but I wish someone would release an official statement with everyone involved agreeing that it is truly what happened. If anyone knows for sure what happened could you please PM me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

rexdog1888 said:


> OK so liquid's(or really jdk's) thread is now locked too. I really wish I knew exactly what had happened. I only caught the end of what was happening(there were only quotes of the original post and I was on my phone so I didn't see who posted the original). In jdk's and DT's threads there was other mentions of what had happened so I have a pretty good idea of what happened but I wish someone would release an official statement with everyone involved agreeing that it is truly what happened. If anyone knows for sure what happened could you please PM me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Things happened and the liquid thread was closed at the request of their team.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

No offense droid... you speak from the heart anf I respect what you wrote...but you have "took your ball back" and left twice since I joined the forums....when noone else has done that once. I can feel the pain when someone makes dumb comments but your a man....either bark back or ignore it....drama fillled exits is a little weak in my opinion.I thought more of you than this hissy fit. Leave the sensitive side watching the notebook and man up. You will be missed . Hope you can appreciate this.


----------



## coontag

Now what ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using droidth3ory rom


----------



## michaelkahl

I saw your ROM's on the TBolt and now the Nexus and I know you made quality ROM's and you did it out of enjoyment. It's sad to see you go, there are many great devs but your ROM's are unique and have your own personal touch. No dev can match that personal touch, but I understand your decision. Good luck to you and I hope that many users learn to respect what these developers are doing.


----------



## AceNJ

Well this is annoying. Miss the development on this ROM already. So what's the next overall "best" CDMA GN ROM that will continue to be developed for then? Or at least the next most popular?


----------



## zachdroid

Just my 2 cents on the statement thing whether it comes from dt or the moderators. We have received a statement from the mods, were we to receive one from dt the likely hood of it being comprehensive is slim to none. DT has always been a man of few words when confrontation or issues are involved. We must, unfortunately take it for what it is. Possibly a hiatus possibly ore. Its tough to say but whatever it is we kind of have to go with it. We just gotta know if he took off then it was a pretty serious thing that happened.

Take it for what it is or not. Its all good. Just wanted to voice my thoughts regarding this heinous situation regarding a well loved developer.

Zach

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

poontab said:


> Guys this is the last chance. If you want to talk about the ROM that's fine. If you want talk about drama then take it to twitter, Facebook, or elsewhere.


Didn't happen so thread closed.


----------

